# Berserk Discussion Thread



## ShadowSavior (Oct 6, 2004)

Berserk
by Kentarou Miura



*Synopsis:*

Guts, a former mercenary now known as the "Black Swordsman," is out for revenge. After a tumultuous childhood, he finally finds someone he respects and believes he can trust, only to have everything fall apart when this person takes away everything important to Guts for the purpose of fulfilling his own desires. Now marked for death, Guts becomes condemned to a fate in which he is relentlessly pursued by demonic beings.

Setting out on a dreadful quest riddled with misfortune, Guts, armed with a massive sword and monstrous strength, will let nothing stop him, not even death itself, until he is finally able to take the head of the one who stripped him—and his loved one—of their humanity.

[Written by MAL Rewrite]​
*Genres:* Fantasy, Seinen, Action, Drama, Horror
*Chapters:* 347 (as of September 2016)
*Status:* Ongoing
*Release:* Monthly  (in Young Animal)


***






Anyone else besides me really digging the Berserk manga?  To be honest I believe it's probably one of the best mangas Japan has ever spout out to the masses, but I'm curious as to what others think of it.  Any thoughts?


----------



## Zeeph (Oct 6, 2004)

Best manga ever. Period.


----------



## Vaelen (Oct 6, 2004)

Oh yes..  Love it.. Not many things better than this.


----------



## The K (Oct 6, 2004)

The best manga indeed as stated above... though some scenes can be a bit disturbing 8P


----------



## Uchiha^Sasuke (Oct 7, 2004)

Yeah it's one of the best indeed. Really worthy of reading!


----------



## Kami-Sama (Oct 7, 2004)

really digging the manga and the no holds back policy...the adult theme, the intense story and the carefully designed drawings make this manga supperb...some of the drawing can leave you speechless...i'm up to vol 27 if anyone hav gone farther than that please let me know..there's so much craving for the manga in my blood


----------



## nigggs (Oct 7, 2004)

i played the dreamcast game, and must admit im quite intrigued, can anyone tell me a link where i can get the manga's?


----------



## Kami-Sama (Oct 7, 2004)

most of the manga is there. vol 1-3 are not since they been licenced.. and the rest 4-26 are on a same batch like 1.5 gigs on bittorrent and 27 is stand alone

edit: the ps2 game seems to be MUCH better... like butter


----------



## nigggs (Oct 7, 2004)

god_trunks said:
			
		

> most of the manga is there. vol 1-3 are not since they been licenced.. and the rest 4-26 are on a same batch like 1.5 gigs on bittorrent and 27 is stand alone
> 
> edit: the ps2 game seems to be MUCH better... like butter



thanks a bundle!

its ok, i got ps2 as well. someone posted a clip to the video here last week, and when i seen it i was like    i gotta get that game asap!


----------



## ShadowSavior (Oct 7, 2004)

god_trunks said:
			
		

> edit: the ps2 game seems to be MUCH better... like butter


I know what you mean.  I have the game on preorder and it came out today.  I seriously cannot wait until it arrives on my doorstep.


----------



## GrotesqueMind_1 (Oct 7, 2004)

I seen some of the anime and the manga is some hot stuff.


----------



## EndlessRain (Oct 7, 2004)

The anime rawks! One of the best ive seen yes indeed! But the manga im trying to get a hold of cause i hear it continues with the story and plus the ending of the anime kept me with sooo many questions!

Ooo i will use that site thx for showin ^^


----------



## Kami-Sama (Oct 7, 2004)

can anyone post the bittorent link of the game ??? if there is one ?


----------



## xans (Oct 10, 2004)

Cutest Kunoichi: The Moegi FC


----------



## Vaelen (Oct 10, 2004)

Too bad it's in jap though..  I can't play anything I can't understand..


----------



## Kro (Oct 12, 2004)

im at chapter 243, volume 28. I've been rerading it for so long now and it jus keeps on going. But i luv it.


----------



## Kurow (Oct 12, 2004)

The best manga ever....

Im in chapter 246 in volume 28 but the best part of the manga is the vatican part with really cool fights.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Oct 13, 2004)

where i can get the latest chapters of the manga? .. i'm up to vol 27


----------



## UchihaShikamaru (Oct 13, 2004)

god_trunks said:
			
		

> where i can get the latest chapters of the manga? .. i'm up to vol 27



go to Link removed type in Berserk and every two weeks on sat there should be the latest translated chapter hot of the presses

GO BERSERK! My favorite part is the entire Band of the Hawk story, really interesting.


----------



## DeathNote (Oct 14, 2004)

Yes Berserk is great. Japanese Art mixed with medieval/demon/magical manga, no one else has that.

I wish they would pick up where the anime left off, but I highly doubt that would happen due to the intense violence (for example: dead kids cut in half) in many chapters.


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Oct 21, 2004)

This is the best series ever, but i'm been to that it's author has a tendency of taking long vacation.  How old is Berserk? 15 years old or something like that.  One question the last chapter i read was when Guts was wounded and they tried to take of the berseker armour but couldn't because it would have killed him.  Can you tell me that chapter and how many chapters have bben release since then. Thank in advance.


----------



## Momochi Zabuza (inactive) (Oct 21, 2004)

Last of the Uchihas said:
			
		

> One question the last chapter i read was when Guts was wounded and they tried to take of the berseker armour but couldn't because it would have killed him.  Can you tell me that chapter and how many chapters have bben release since then. Thank in advance.



That sounds like chapter 235, which is in the end of volume 27, but I'm not sure. Currently, there are 246 chapters, which is in volume 28, out right now.

Just wait until later...you'll love 28 (which isn't available outside of mIRC, but I figured out how to use it, and if you really want it, IM me on Aim, msn, or Yim, depending on which you have. My names are in my profile).


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Oct 21, 2004)

Momochi Zabuza said:
			
		

> That sounds like chapter 235, which is in the end of volume 27, but I'm not sure. Currently, there are 246 chapters, which is in volume 28, out right now.
> 
> Just wait until later...you'll love 28 (which isn't available outside of mIRC, but I figured out how to use it, and if you really want it, IM me on Aim, msn, or Yim, depending on which you have. My names are in my profile).




  Thanks a lot, i will.  One other question, Are the rumor true that there is plan to continue the anime series?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Zhongda (Nov 8, 2004)

yeah. well i think the manga was great en all but the ending wasnt what i expected. it was kind of dissapointing a little. if there was another chapter explaining that ending then yeah it would be perfect. so he found another ballet, dose that mean hell see grifith again or somthing. and is caska dead or is she imprisioned? i think the ending shuld answer these questions first!


----------



## onemic sensei (Nov 8, 2004)

anyone know where volume 1 - 3 is?


----------



## kevin77 (Nov 9, 2004)

Ok, Berserk has a great story and great characters. But what's the deal with all those girls getting raped? It's disgusting, unecessary (except for when Caska gets raped by Griffith, coz it makes u understand Guts' raging fury), I hate that. It's probably the only thing that keeps me from putting this title as my fav manga all time.


----------



## Tautou (Nov 9, 2004)

HAUNTER said:
			
		

> yeah. well i think the manga was great en all but the ending wasnt what i expected. it was kind of dissapointing a little. if there was another chapter explaining that ending then yeah it would be perfect. so he found another ballet, dose that mean hell see grifith again or somthing. and is caska dead or is she imprisioned? i think the ending shuld answer these questions first!



...what? What chapter is all of that based on?

I've read up to the last chapter of volume 27. I don't remember it being said that Berserk was over so I went ahead and read your entire post thinking that you mistaked the manga for the anime, but that doesn't really sound like it.

And yes, Berserk is awesome. It's definitely my favorite manga.


----------



## Zhongda (Nov 12, 2004)

Tautou said:
			
		

> ...what? What chapter is all of that based on?
> 
> I've read up to the last chapter of volume 27. I don't remember it being said that Berserk was over so I went ahead and read your entire post thinking that you mistaked the manga for the anime, but that doesn't really sound like it.
> 
> And yes, Berserk is awesome. It's definitely my favorite manga.



sorry guy i dont wanna spoil it for you! i already have the anime and i based my post on that! i posted that mabey on the second on third day of joining! i didnt know that you guys were refering to the chapters! and no, i do know berserk .Grifith .guts .pippen .caska and the whole gang! its just that mabey the chapters are a little different!


----------



## mpthread (Nov 12, 2004)

HAUNTER said:
			
		

> sorry guy i dont wanna spoil it for you! i already have the anime and i based my post on that! i posted that mabey on the second on third day of joining! i didnt know that you guys were refering to the chapters! and no, i do know berserk .Grifith .guts .pippen .caska and the whole gang! its just that mabey the chapters are a little different!



Where talking about the volumes of manga, if you want to line up the anime episodes to the manga, the last episode of the anime is only at about vol 12 of the manga, so thats 17 volumes of manga that extend the story farther then the anime ever went, since right now there are 29 vols of manga and it is still ongoing.  You probably dont even know of the main characters right now if you only saw the anime, such as Isidro, Scherkie, Serpico, Puck, the Kushun army and the new band of the hawks. So read the manga



			
				onemic sensei  said:
			
		

> anyone know where volume 1 - 3 is?



You either gotta buy it in bookstores since it was published by Dark Horse, find it on irc, or hope one of your friends has it to give to you


----------



## 4thokage (Jan 7, 2005)

you can dowmload most of them here (bittorrent) Moegi FC
Edit you can get all on the ckmoney irc chanel on irichigway


----------



## Zhongda (Jan 7, 2005)

when u say 27volumes u mean manga rite? cuz i have the entire series on only six dvds!


----------



## 4thokage (Jan 7, 2005)

HAUNTER said:
			
		

> when u say 27volumes u mean manga rite? cuz i have the entire series on only six dvds!


yeah i mean the manga


----------



## Nosferatubeast (Jan 7, 2005)

HAUNTER said:
			
		

> when u say 27volumes u mean manga rite? cuz i have the entire series on only six dvds!



Yeah, the anime series covers about 1-13 of the manga volumes.  Also, the anime doesn't cover everything that happen in those 13 volumes.


----------



## euglee15 (Jan 7, 2005)

yeah i like the manga a lot better thanks guys.


----------



## Deadly Venom #5 (Jan 30, 2005)

Hey, what chapter does vol 28 start with? Repped.

EDIT: Never mind, found my vol 27, so 28 starts at 237


----------



## Mithrandil (Jan 31, 2005)

Does the anime skip all those Hentai like parts??? Cause they can become pretty rough


----------



## Codde (Jan 31, 2005)

They're currently only 27 Volumes out as already been said but the manga is up to chapter 249 I think which should be in it's 29th Volume.

Berserk is bi-weekly right?


----------



## Ingoman (Feb 1, 2005)

Evil Genius just released chapter 250 actually
Those guys are pretty cool too
And hey, easy on Miura, he's been making Berserk for 15 freakin years


----------



## Axass (Feb 1, 2005)

Ingoman said:
			
		

> And hey, easy on Miura, he's been making Berserk for 15 freakin years



That's exactly why I'm saying that he's slow... 15 years for 250 chapters, Kishimoto needed 5 years for 245...


----------



## Drizzt (Feb 1, 2005)

Mithrandil said:
			
		

> Does the anime skip all those Hentai like parts??? Cause they can become pretty rough




They do the hentai thing mildly in the anime.

However, for the first one (volume 1-3) they skip in the series.. they don't even show puck! T_T

^^
>8

However.. there has been no fight involving Guts for a while now T_T.. just the lil punks..

^^
>8

but I did enjoy the hack n slash game that was brought out!


----------



## Codde (Feb 1, 2005)

Axass said:
			
		

> That's exactly why I'm saying that he's slow... 15 years for 250 chapters, Kishimoto needed 5 years for 245...


Well Hajime no Ippo has been going on for 15 years and it's nearing 700 chapters and it's still weekly I believe... But that doesn't matter, as long as the series is good. Bi-weekly ain't so bad, there are other monthly series out there that sometimes take a break such as FMA and TT. 

I might as well read Berserk by chapters since the volume releases take too long. Though I'm already somewhere in volume 28.


----------



## Koeter13 (Feb 3, 2005)

Axass said:
			
		

> That's exactly why I'm saying that he's slow... 15 years for 250 chapters, Kishimoto needed 5 years for 245...


but naruto is getting worse and worse. you can already see some dbz-like fights. berserk is still fresh its fun to read, especially the character developments


----------



## Axass (Feb 3, 2005)

OMG, I think that right now I love Naruto more than ever. And the only DBZ fight is Naruto/Sasuke right now. Hopefully it will remain the only one. Berserk instead is getting kinda slow lately. Gutts has done anything important in the last 10 or so chapters... they keep concentrating on the others characters... I don't like Berserk like I liked it at the beginning. The whole Band of the Hawk flashback was pure gold, now with all the magic the Berserk Armor, etc... it really went down on my favourite manga list...


----------



## Codde (Feb 3, 2005)

Axass said:
			
		

> OMG, I think that right now I love Naruto more than ever. And the only DBZ fight is Naruto/Sasuke right now. Hopefully it will remain the only one. Berserk instead is getting kinda slow lately. Gutts has done anything important in the last 10 or so chapters... they keep concentrating on the others characters... I don't like Berserk like I liked it at the beginning. The whole Band of the Hawk flashback was pure gold, now with all the magic the Berserk Armor, etc... it really went down on my favourite manga list...


...

I actually have a competely opposite view. The band of hawks flashback was nowhere near the rest of the series well there are worse arcs such as that church arc with that flat faced guy... And the Berserk armor is awesome, it seems to be really central to the story as it is called Berserk and the armor makes him go Berserk and the fact that he's supposed to be like how the Skull Knight was and his fate is the same as his... blah blah blah.

I won't really even think of comparing Naruto to Berserk...


----------



## NekkiBasara (Feb 3, 2005)

yeah i can easily see comparisons from dbz to naruto....they started just having battles where all they do is constantly talk.... then fight for 5 minutes ie dragonball..... powering up for 3 episodes then fight for 5 minutes...they both still great shiznitt animes...but berserk the super shiznitt and the anime just barely covers the surface of what lies in the manga...why did the anime end when it did...that shit boggles my mind....and certain scenes from the manga cant seem to leave my head... ****Spoiler**** sort of.....like the one with that possessed horse and the church girl...or when guts was hacking up all the little fairy children...or when grifith was getting molested by the torture guy.....or when the king wanted to sleep with his daughter...that one came out of no where....wtf is going on in miura's head....berserks story keeps expanding and just getting better and better....i only hope that with all these open ended story arcs going on that when miura finishes it .....it ends just as great....not that i want it to end but i want it to come out more frequently.....

does anyone know.... where i can get the zodd figure in beast form i saw it once at eb like 3 years ago and never again....and have been looking at conventions, online, toy stores everywhere.....i think its by art of war.....


----------



## Axass (Feb 4, 2005)

Wow, I thought EVERYBODY loved the flashback arc. You learn something new everyday! ^_^
Well, I don't like the magic part because it's like changing the rules of the game while it already begun. I started reading a regular medieval manga with monsters and war, then in volume 23 (if I remember correctly) the magic pops out and take a major role.

BTW: Naruto's way better than Berserk IMO, even if Berserk was my first manga... >_> _*runs away as quickly as he can*_


----------



## Codde (Feb 4, 2005)

Axass said:
			
		

> Wow, I thought EVERYBODY loved the flashback arc. You learn something new everyday! ^_^
> Well, I don't like the magic part because it's like changing the rules of the game while it already begun. I started reading a regular medieval manga with monsters and war, then in volume 23 (if I remember correctly) the magic pops out and take a major role.
> 
> BTW: Naruto's way better than Berserk IMO, even if Berserk was my first manga... >_> _*runs away as quickly as he can*_


Huh?

Berserk as always been a fantasy type manga... The demons and all... The magic even suits the setting like in midevil times and such things as the witch burnings. Also since when as the magic taken a major role? There is only 1 character who uses magic which is that girl who isn't any more major than any of the other characters such as Ishidoro(who rocks by the way...).


----------



## Sabaku no Ira (Feb 4, 2005)

Actually, there has been talks about "magic" in the previous chapters of the manga (for example, there's a witch in the new Band of Hawk army. She's the one who led that guy through the forest of monsters to Griffith, who was summoning the souls of the fallen of his army in a battle earlier in a clearing), but the "magic" is just not shown up until the witch arc. It is one of my favourite not just because of the magic (which actually pushes all the main characters to the same level as Guts. Before it was Guts who basically does everything because he's levels above others), but because of the parrallels of paganism and Christianity (the Four Guardian angels, etc) which shows the non-sense of the intolerance of the Church in the manga.


----------



## Ingoman (Feb 4, 2005)

I do find it odd that Gutts doesn't get recognized more often.  His reputation as "Hundred Man Killer Gutts" seems to have spread pretty far.  I mean who else uses a sword that big?


----------



## freegood (Feb 4, 2005)

^ Because Guts and the original Band of the Hawks were so unbelievable that their exploits were pushed to myth and legend. 

I didn't like the introduction of magic either. First the flashback came, then everyone died and it changed everything. Then the magic gets introduced and it changes again. I don't think the creator knows how to end this series.... 

I think the pacing of the manga has slowly died down at this point. Griffin seems to be pushed into the shadows with the Black Hawks (Black or White?) searching for the fairy king and the Kush army trailing them. 

Still, there's so much disturbing and thought provoking stuff in this series that makes it one of the best I've read.


----------



## Axass (Feb 5, 2005)

> Still, there's so much disturbing and thought provoking stuff in this series that makes it one of the best I've read.



Try Gantz then... you'll like it...



> Huh?
> 
> Berserk as always been a fantasy type manga... The demons and all... The magic even suits the setting like in midevil times and such things as the witch burnings. Also since when as the magic taken a major role? There is only 1 character who uses magic which is that girl who isn't any more major than any of the other characters such as Ishidoro(who rocks by the way...).



Sure magic has always been hinted in the first two arcs. But when Scherkie (Or whatever you want to call her. Sometimes I ask myself why the names the characters change every five chapters? Even when the same group translates it... can't they stick to a name?) entered the story it got a preponderant role. Every character has now a magic weapon, trolls, golems and the such were added and the witch basically keep saving the group everytime things go bad. And all the other characters... I liked when Gutts was alone against the whole world...


----------



## freegood (Feb 8, 2005)

Axass said:
			
		

> Try Gantz then... you'll like it...



I hate unfinished series because I get too impatient. Is it likely to end soon?


----------



## Axass (Feb 8, 2005)

Dunno, I'm still halfway...
Anyway there are 186 chapters right now.


----------



## Drizzt (Feb 8, 2005)

Axass said:
			
		

> Sure magic has always been hinted in the first two arcs. But when Scherkie (Or whatever you want to call her. Sometimes I ask myself why the names the characters change every five chapters? Even when the same group translates it... can't they stick to a name?) entered the story it got a preponderant role. Every character has now a magic weapon, trolls, golems and the such were added and the witch basically keep saving the group everytime things go bad. And all the other characters... I liked when Gutts was alone against the whole world...



It's Scherkie.. but I think this is the calm before the storm, I mean, it always going to be about Guts fighting the whole, but keep from the repetitive of the formula, Miura is introducting other character and element to keep it fresh. Beside, Guts need to regain his humanity or else he won't be able to fight Griffith without seeming the same. These character are making Guts return why he felt that anger and such. 

Anyways, I can't wait for this arc to begin picking and seeing Caska regain her sanity.


----------



## ZODDGUTSU (Feb 8, 2005)

Naruto good as Berserk??    I guess that's just a matter of opinion even if it's wrong.   



Well here's the cover page for volume 28 it's a big spoiler for people who haven't read the manga up to vol 27 so ignore my big post of the pic.


----------



## Mithrandil (Feb 8, 2005)

Does the anime go further then what the manga has come??? Just wondering how much of the manga it covers since it's only 25 episodes according to animenfo...


----------



## ZODDGUTSU (Feb 8, 2005)

That question has already been answered read previous posts.


----------



## Tautou (Feb 8, 2005)

I don't see how Naruto is as good as Berserk, man. 

Naruto's plot is far from great, Naruto's art is far from great, Naruto's characters aren't that great. Berserk's plot is pure brilliance, the art is first-rate, the characters are deep, unique, and well thought out as fuck. I can't explain the feeling that I get when I think about the difference between Berserk and Naruto. 

The world of Berserk has far more depth, far more flavor, far more refined, it's far more real than the Naruto world is. You can tell that Naruto is a kid's manga right off.

I think Berserk is much better in each aspect. Far, far better. It's just on another level than Naruto. I just can't explain, man. I just can't explain.


----------



## euglee15 (Feb 8, 2005)

well i do agree berserk is great but i mean naruto is good so shut up.  o well ur opinion i guess.


----------



## Drizzt (Feb 8, 2005)

Mithrandil said:
			
		

> Does the anime go further then what the manga has come??? Just wondering how much of the manga it covers since it's only 25 episodes according to animenfo...



Just the golden age stuff.. from the end volume 3 to the end of volume 14.. I believe.. it just cover the Golden Age Arc. Unfortunately, it hasn't gone any further than that.. 

The only medium that has progressed further is the video game.. but since you have to import it.. >_> I wouldn't know much how it goes..


----------



## ZODDGUTSU (Feb 9, 2005)

Tautou said:
			
		

> I don't see how Naruto is as good as Berserk, man.
> 
> Naruto's plot is far from great, Naruto's art is far from great, Naruto's characters aren't that great. Berserk's plot is pure brilliance, the art is first-rate, the characters are deep, unique, and well thought out as fuck. I can't explain the feeling that I get when I think about the difference between Berserk and Naruto.
> 
> ...



I agree with your opinion Berserk is in it's own league. Naruto is well simplistic is was made for kids while Berserk is made for adults only the story is really deep dealing with religion/fate/casuality/Human relationships.

Both series are great but in terms of Art/story/character development Berserk wins hands down. That's just my opinion including many others who aren't Naruto fanboys.


----------



## Axass (Feb 9, 2005)

> Naruto good as Berserk??  I guess that's just a matter of opinion even if it's wrong.



Naruto is the best for *me*. Why can't you respect the others choices? It's not like I tried to make you change your mind posting bad things about Berserk or saying you're wrong.  If you don't agree just say I like Berserk more. Why do you have to forcefully bash Naruto and who read it...? Don't even try to turn this topic into Naruto vs Berserk.


----------



## Mithrandil (Feb 9, 2005)

Naruto is a great manga and anime. Period.
Berserk also is a great manga (haven't seen the 
anime). But while Naruto is for kids, I doubt Berserk
is for kids too. Berserk is a series for more adult 
persons, kinda like Conan (not the manga), because
it has hentaiish scenes, and lots of gore. The two
series can't even compare, cause they are so different
in style and uisergroup...


----------



## Axass (Feb 9, 2005)

I know, Mithrandil, I'm just pissed at that guy. Anyway while Berserk isn't suited for younger people because of the themes I think Naruto may be enjoyed by everyone. Aren't we all reading it after all? We aren't kids anymore, are we?
IMO Berserk story isn't more deep than Naruto, it's just more realistic making it look as more complex. It just values different concepts, Berserk developes the meaning of fate, destiny and the human will, while Naruto concentrates on the value of friendship and love which aren't less deep concepts IMO.

BTW - Who's he to say "I guess that's just a matter of opinion even if it's wrong." "That's just my opinion including many others who aren't Naruto fanboys."?
More like YOU are a Berserk fanboy, since you can't even stand others opinion, and talk like you speak the "truth".
Berserk is what *made me start reading manga*. Guess I know *it's great*. But I'm gonna say it again. Naruto *for me* is better.

Anyway, I'm gonna start a Berserk discussion thread, so if you want come there to discuss about it: *review*


----------



## ZODDGUTSU (Feb 10, 2005)

Not many Berserk fans in this place you might as well go to Skullknight.net oh and one of those groups who "translates" Berserk are taken from skullknight.net without the permission from the translater Saki.


----------



## ZODDGUTSU (Feb 10, 2005)

Axass said:
			
		

> Naruto is the best for *me*. Why can't you respect the others choices? It's not like I tried to make you change your mind posting bad things about Berserk or saying you're wrong.  If you don't agree just say I like Berserk more. Why do you have to forcefully bash Naruto and who read it...? Don't even try to turn this topic into Naruto vs Berserk.



Hmm would rather have me say "Naruto good as Berserk?? I guess that's just a matter of opinion even if *I* think it's wrong." There now can you stop your bitching. gracias.


----------



## Axass (Feb 10, 2005)

Is that for real? Never heard of that... are you talking of Evil Genius?


----------



## Tautou (Feb 11, 2005)

I've read through it twice. At first, I didn't like the art too much. Like all manga, the art at the beginning wasn't that great. But as the manga progressed, the art would evolve to levels that I've never seen in a manga.

The second time I read it, I saw that the art wasn't bad at first. The characters weren't drawn as well, but there was still so much detail. In the walls, the houses, what people are wearing, the background in general, he covered it all with a great depth of detail. 

And when I saw how realistic the characters looked later on, I remembered something. Most manga don't have great drawings at the beginning, but the characters in Berserk had a realistic touch to them. If Berserk were to take the same pattern as other manga, and the art were to evolve, one can see from the first stage of the art that it'd evolve into something great

The Berserk world itself has so much depth, an insane amount of depth. Just like the art is covered in detail, so is the world of Berserk. It has depth that I've never seen before, each corner of the Berserk world is covered, the dude that created Berserk thought out the entire thing. It's sheer brilliance. 

The character design is also so great. The characters all have their own unique flavor, feel different emotions, have such a great depth. The characters are just more human than most, some of the most well thought out I've ever seen. The character development is just amazing.

Berserk is a philosophical and mature work of brilliance. It has a whole lot of depth. In the art, in the plot, the world itself, the characters... It's, in short, a masterpiece.

And I don't think Naruto can compare to it at all. It's about one's taste in the long run, but Berserk is just on another level. If we were to put aside personal bias on all things, I think Berserk would have much better art, much better plot, better thought out world, better thought out characters. Berserk is on another level of quality.


----------



## Sasuto (Feb 11, 2005)

WAIT!!!! Are you saying that the anime of berserk after that Griffith become a demon is continuying????? cuz its been like a year that i'm waiting for this , YOU HAVE to tell me if i'm correct.

and of course where i could downloaded it. ( i'd like to have a site too for the first season that came out) ..well the first part of Berserk ..


----------



## ZODDGUTSU (Feb 11, 2005)

Link to translation ch 251 has been fixed.

Well anyway Guts new armor that his been wearing is just well WOW. :amazed

Just watch Guts pawn an Apostle using that Berserk's Armor of his.:

Link removed


----------



## ~redemption~ (Feb 12, 2005)

Berserk rocks my socks. Best Manga Ive ever read.


----------



## rubbereruben (Feb 13, 2005)

You have no idea how much I love Berserk, I've been reading it ... since a long time ago. Best manga I've ever read, though the story has been progressing slowly and even though the new twist with the arrival of Schierke has been a breath of fresh air, I liked the dark medieval setting better.

Though I doubt Kentaro Miura can let me down after 28 volumes of pure bliss. 

I guess I've read every chapter like at least 5 times... XD


----------



## Axass (Feb 13, 2005)

ZODDGUTSU I just downloaded that trailer... OMG that's like TEH BEST GAME EVAR!!!!111!!
I hope they'll release it here in Europe too... but I kinda doubt it... are they releasing it in USA?


----------



## Kami-Sama (Feb 14, 2005)

there is a Berserk FC, all of your souls are welcome to join the Berserk army 

Page of pics


----------



## ZODDGUTSU (Feb 14, 2005)

Axass said:
			
		

> ZODDGUTSU I just downloaded that trailer... OMG that's like TEH BEST GAME EVAR!!!!111!!
> I hope they'll release it here in Europe too... but I kinda doubt it... are they releasing it in USA?



No word yet.  

Sammy is the publisher of that game in Japan the makers of that game is Yukes the same Game Company that's made the Smackdown games for the PS/PS2. They also made the Dreamcast Berserk game in 2000.   

Maybe if were lucky if Sammy doesn't bring it over here in the U.S. and Europe another publisher will pick up the game and publish it.

More trailers for the PS2 Berserk game: Last one by Marcman2020@hotmail.com


----------



## Orihime (Feb 14, 2005)

Love love lvoe Berserk. I first found out about it through the anime... and then discovered that there was a manga, and my friend sent me scans in a DVD. It was wonderous. I'm not the type who likes gore, but the plot is amazing, even the art. *_* My favorite character right now, other than Guts, is Caska (poor girl) and Serpico. :3 I don't believe I've read the latest chap of Berserk... but I will have to get it soon, ... *_* I just like Guts' new companions. XD I want to see Schierke grow up into a kick ass witch too. >D and Griffithdieplzkthx.


----------



## Axass (Feb 14, 2005)

ZODDGUTSU said:
			
		

> No word yet.
> 
> Sammy is the publisher of that game in Japan the makers of that game is Yukes the same Game Company that's made the Smackdown games for the PS/PS2. They also made the Dreamcast Berserk game in 2000.
> 
> ...



I have the DC Berserk game, I expected something better, but it's fine enough for a Berserk fan. Let's hope for the PS2 game...


----------



## Drizzt (Feb 15, 2005)

Blegh.. 

Links down..

Or else I've shown Guts fighting ZODD in the game..


----------



## ZODDGUTSU (Feb 17, 2005)

Which links the ones for the PS2?


----------



## TrueAlchemist (Feb 17, 2005)

Berserk 251 is out people.
Good people over EG finished it.


----------



## KClassic (Feb 18, 2005)

how can i find the old volumes of beserk??


----------



## ZODDGUTSU (Feb 18, 2005)

Buy them.   

Volumes 1-6 are out in English by Darkhorse.


----------



## Literally Exaggerated (Feb 19, 2005)

Question: Where can I dl the newer chapters of Berserk? Past volume 27 I mean.


----------



## Axass (Feb 19, 2005)

Literally Exaggerated said:
			
		

> Question: Where can I dl the newer chapters of Berserk? Past volume 27 I mean.



Read my first post.


----------



## Literally Exaggerated (Feb 19, 2005)

Kickass thanks


----------



## BlackCoven (Feb 22, 2005)

Well, what about the older ones, I have been searching around since I bought the whole anime series and I gotta start reading the manga.  Where can I get the volumes that take place after the series??  (Sorry if this is a typical noob question)


----------



## meweiss182 (Feb 22, 2005)

directmanga.com has volumes 1-29 all translated and stuff


----------



## Vertical (Feb 22, 2005)

the only bad thing about berserk is sometimes its hard to follow, like when it shows all the people having sex i was like wtf is happening im confused


----------



## meweiss182 (Feb 23, 2005)

^^really? ive found it to actually be easy to follow even though im only on chapter 17 i havent been confused once the creator has done a good job of laying out characters and the plot


----------



## Caligo (Feb 23, 2005)

I just LOVE this manga! , i do hope Hawks put out Vol.28 soon, i really hated the ending, only made me want more, it would be really cool if they released BERSERK in shounen-jump here in sweden, tho theyd probobly get lynched before they were able to put it out. Would love to buy them instead of having them on the computer....


----------



## Windy (Feb 23, 2005)

Berserk is pretty good. I REALLY like the drawing style in the later chapters, it kinda reminds me of 19th century illustrations or something.
It would be better without all those rape scenes, though. >_> It gets REALLY stupid after a while.


----------



## SkullMan (Feb 23, 2005)

Berserk is a friggin awesome series. I started watching it from the first dvd release. When I heard Darkhorse was going to release the manga I was a little apprehensive at first but now i can safely say that the Manga totally owns the anime. Each volume is better than the last and i'm very eager to see the story past what the anime covers. 

The only thing that sucks is that they release 5 volumes a year. Come on Darkhorse I'll be 27 before it catches up.


----------



## Axass (Feb 23, 2005)

That's because Miura himself is sloooooooooow. He just took a break for the whole summer and for December-January. Not counting he releases a chapter only every two weeks. Darkhorse can't help but release a few chapters per year to not catch up too quickly.


----------



## SkullMan (Feb 23, 2005)

> That's because Miura himself is sloooooooooow. He just took a break for the whole summer and for December-January. Not counting he releases a chapter only every two weeks. Darkhorse can't help but release a few chapters per year to not catch up too quickly.



still not as slow as that son of a bitch Sadamoto on Evangelion. The guy takes breaks meassured in years. I feel like going too Japan to kidnap that bastard and force hime to finish the manga in my basement...kinda like that Stephen King book, I think it was Misery


----------



## ZODDGUTSU (Feb 24, 2005)

SkullMan said:
			
		

> still not as slow as that son of a bitch Sadamoto on Evangelion. The guy takes breaks meassured in years. I feel like going too Japan to kidnap that bastard and force hime to finish the manga in my basement...kinda like that Stephen King book, I think it was Misery



lol yeah he takes forever at least he finished vol 9 a few months ago. From what it looks likes there's only going to be 3 to 4 volumes more. Since in vol 9 Kaworu is introduced although he was introduced earlier then he was in the anime. The manga will end it in what 4 to 5 years.... sigh


----------



## SkullMan (Feb 24, 2005)

> How do you spell 'Gattsu's name? :I
> I've seen Gatzu, gattsu, Gutsu and a few more :I



its just Guts in English. Thet add that su on the end when they say it in Japan...I think thats just how they pronounce it over there.


----------



## Tautou (Feb 24, 2005)

I'm pretty sure that the "su" is part of his name, but it's silent, so they just call him "Guts".

Could be wrong, though.


----------



## SkullMan (Feb 24, 2005)

> I'm pretty sure that the "su" is part of his name, but it's silent, so they just call him "Guts".



I'm not 100% sure either I just thought it was one of those Japanese quirks 

like how Sakura sounds like she says Kakasensie instead of Kakashi sensei


----------



## Codde (Feb 24, 2005)

SkullMan said:
			
		

> its just Guts in English. Thet add that su on the end when they say it in Japan...I think thats just how they pronounce it over there.


Well It shouldn't matter how it's said at all. Really how the manga author chooses to spell it is how it is.


----------



## Axass (Mar 8, 2005)

Chapter 152 from Evil Genius is out:  Lol jonas XD


----------



## aznboi94928 (Mar 17, 2005)

where do you find the anime? I read up to vol 28 and i wanted to see if the anime is any good.


----------



## animefeen (Mar 17, 2005)

where can I download the Berserk anime at?


----------



## Gutsu (Mar 17, 2005)

Just buy it.


----------



## EET (Mar 17, 2005)

You can get the anime for ddl at narutomania


----------



## EET (Mar 17, 2005)

Can anyone help me about who is current with these chapters, and tell me where I am? I should be fairly recent. The last thing I read Gutz was fighting these like alligators, who were being controlled by these monk-looking people.


----------



## Codde (Mar 17, 2005)

EET said:
			
		

> Can anyone help me about who is current with these chapters, and tell me where I am? I should be fairly recent. The last thing I read Gutz was fighting these like alligators, who were being controlled by these monk-looking people.


That's around chapter 240 or so.


----------



## Tola (Mar 18, 2005)

i've seen the anime.. every time he swings the sword, there is that sound: "pshhhhhhh-sssss" ? it is the blood flying like in Kill Bill


----------



## skethee2 (Mar 18, 2005)

sheesh people
I get creepy reading the manga
how can u watch the anime
I would go nuts if i watched it


----------



## Inconspicuous_lurker (Mar 21, 2005)

been hearing a lotta vibe about berserk.  i need to check this out.


----------



## Codde (Mar 22, 2005)

Inconspicuous_lurker said:
			
		

> been hearing a lotta vibe about berserk.  i need to check this out.


Yes. You need to...


----------



## BlackCoven (Mar 22, 2005)

I can't seem to find any manga beyond chapter 29.....
Can someone help me out?


----------



## skethee2 (Mar 26, 2005)

chapter 253 has a lot of talking...no actions
I think we will see some action in 254
but translation is not out yet for 253


----------



## [DAMIEN] (Mar 30, 2005)

I am proud to be a BERSERK fanboy.


----------



## BlackCoven (Apr 4, 2005)

Holy crap, I have been reading Berserk manga for like 2 hours a day (up to volume 20).  I can't get enough, Gutsu is the man!!


----------



## Seraphim (Apr 4, 2005)

Its spelt Gatts (also Gutsu and Gutts)
And yes, Berserk is awesome. It really is my favourite... thing
I've read it at least 70 times and it just makes me want to read it all again.
I knew it was the best thing the second I saw Gatts laughing his ass off while stabing the Count in the face in front of his daughter. What a classic moment.
But yeah, Berserk is just the best and in my opinion, nothing else compares at all.
I mean, I love Naruto but its not even 0.00000000001% as good as Berserk.
Nothing comes close. Best concept, Plot, Character design, indepth story and backgrounds and just premium inking.

I didn't go much on the anime though. The cut characters, parts of the story, changed the script and ended it WAY to early... Plus they made it near impossible to continue on with the story. This is just another case of manga > anime
Just like Full Metal Alchemist XD

Btw, Mindkerks is pwnage and... ummm yeah.
Hiya Damien ^^


----------



## Pye (Apr 4, 2005)

Everything Shade just said.. I agree with 99.9%. Berserk is seriously the best thing I've ever discovered. I couldn't live with out it.. >>Skullknight.net = uber IMHO.


----------



## skethee2 (Apr 12, 2005)

*Raw Chapter 254 and transaltion*

Raw Chapter 254 is out every one

Get it at Link removed

And here is the translation
Link removed

And I will post the translation here also:

courtesy of Chiba_FC and his Girl Friend

BERSERK Episode 254
THE ARC OF MILLENNIUM FALCON
CHAPTER OF FALCONIA
THE BALL

page 4

Magnifico:Giorgio de Vandimion--the business partner and the right hand of his father of the Vandimion bank, and he is the heir to the Vandimion family.

Magnifico: Politiano de Vandimion--the governer of the Holy See, and is thought to be the most likely candidate to become the next pope.

Magnifico:and also in this battle,there are many countries that will not participate without the backup of the Vandimion.

page 5

Magnifico: Everyone is all trying their hardest to gain the next king's confidence.

Lord1: You asshole! How could you even support the Tudor... Be ashamed, very ashamed.

Roderick: Who are they?

Magnifico: Oh, they are the lords from Midland!

page 6

Magnifico: Although the official reason for this war is to reclaim the Holy See from the Kushan's invasion, but the real reason for many countries is how to gain the most land from the Midland. Even though they defeat the Kushan, it is predictable that each country's army will not give up their share of the Midland territory.

Magnifico: So now without a country...how to take back our land and which country we should unite with is the key.

Magnifico: That is where our skill is tested. If we do it well,becoming a governer will not just be a dream!~

Owen: Please stop!

Owen: You two!! Stop it!!

Lord1: Hey!! Let go of me!!

page 7

Owen: Do not embarrass our country anymore in public!!

Lord1: Sir Owen! I thought you came here to find the source for some support as well?

Owen: Of course, but the support I seek is not from any aristocrat or royalty.


page 8

Owen: The help I seek is from you people, the Midlanders.

Owen: I understand your worries for your people's safety as an aristocrat. But especially in a time like this, you should put your powers together to reclaim your country...

Lord 2: ....the underlying reason making it possible is the presence of the royal family.

Lord2: midland is an old country. Therefore, to us aristocrats ,the bloodline of the royal family is the holiest and the object of loyalty.

Lord 2: For us, the royal family is the nation itself. Now that royal family is gone, Midland is...

Lord 2: ...a dream unable to come true.

page 9

Owen: Are all those subjects who lost their king so miserable?

Owen: Sir Raban, where are you now? Has he been able to sneak into Windham safely? How does the Princess Charlotte fare? It is irritating that I cannot do anything for you, sir.

Magnifico: A knight from a ruined country... How pitiful.

page 10

Roderick: As a man who has been disowned by my country, I have to bow my head.

Magnifico: Talking about being disowned, I have been disowned by my family, but we will not waste our lives by living in luxury during our youth.

Magnifico: They shall struggle as much as they like. In a world that you condemned as a bird cage, together they shall drink stale and saturated liquer.

page 11

Roderick: From now on, it is no longer a calm and well known inland sea, but an era of a raging open sea.

Roderick: The man who is able to pioneer the new sea route and step into land where no man has ever been and conquer it, will be the victor of the era.

Roderick: But in fact, both my farther and his subjects do not understand this.

Roderick: Located on the northern border surrounded by open sea, Eess is quite different from the other countries in a way that they do not give in to the rough sea. They have developed the techniques to build and to steer the ships along with their history. Yet they are ignorant about their advantages and with their island country mentality, they dislike interference from other countries, while all they have in mind is to seclude themselves.

Magnifico: Same with my father. All he shows interest in is how he will manipulate limited game pieces on the fixed checker board.

Magnifico: In this world (bird cage), for those of us who has been disowned by our country and family, we are ones without places to go.

page 12

Magnifico: If we are meant to drift around without a place to go, all we can do is start rowing.

Magnifico: We'll seize the next era.

Farnese: Older brother

Magnifico: Our bond, the godess of our victory has arrived.

page 13

Magnifico: No matter what father says, if we annouce the engagement to the public, he cannot nullify the engagement and keep the honor as the head of the family. Then, you, me, Vandimion, but also Eess......

Roderick: Well, hold on to your thought, Magnifico. Although i like that about you [the way Magnifico gets all fired up about a topic and starts talking about it in a passionate way]...

Roderick: Right now, no unrefined talks.

page 14

Magnifico: We have been waiting for you, my princess.

Magnifico: May I ask you for a dance?

Farnese: Uh, sure...

Magnifico: Oh geez, that guy...

mother: What a lovely gentleman.

page 15

mother: Would you introduce me to him, Magnifico?

Magnifico: Mother!! When did you get here?

mother: I just got here today. That must be your friend, Farnese's fianc?. He seems lovely, even though he does look a little on the mischievious side.

Magnifico: Mother! Where did hear such a story...?!

mother: ...Well.

Magnifico: ...Do not tell me you have told Father about this...?

mother: Oh, do you have anything to hide from your Father?

page 16

Magnifico: Mother!!

mother: ...You cannot deny your heritage.

Mother: You are becoming more and more like your Father when he was younger.

Magnifico: ...No way. Please do not tease me.

mother: I will give you one advice. Be careful when that girl is being obedient to what others are telling her. Especially when she seems na?ve.

page 17

mother: She is not a kind of woman who can be fitted into men's strategies.

Magnifico: ...What are you scheming?

mother: If you do not listen to my advice, you will be paying for it. Just like your Father.

page 18

mother: ....You, Farnese's attendant...

Serpico: My name is Serpico, madam.

mother: Yes, I remember you. It has been a while since you have come to our family.

Serpico: It has been more than 10 years now. Ever since Miss Farnese saved my life when I was young, she has been kind enough to allow me to serve her as her personal attendant.

mother: So it has been already 10 years with Miss Farnese... Really.

Mother: ...Which means you are quite strange as well.

page 19

mother: Just like a pair of trees that are unable to stand straight without supporting one another, people like you two are inseparable.

mother: Please continue to take care of Miss Farnese. Nice, nice. It has a scent of taboo to it.

Serpico: ...Very sharp person.

Serpico: Again

page 20

soldier1: Gee it's cold.

soldier2: Seems like it has stopped snowing.

soldier3: I want to go inside.

soldier1: Hmm? Stop! Who goes there?!

Ivarrela: Over here!

Schierke: I'm sorry but we're letting ourselves in.

Puck: We have acquaintances inside! We came for free food!

Isidro: Thanks for working so hard on your night shift!


All credits belongs to people over at Link removed


----------



## KClassic (Apr 14, 2005)

is thier a way to download the anime?


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Apr 16, 2005)

Berserk > any manga.  It my favorite manga of all times.


----------



## aaasss (Apr 17, 2005)

Where do I get the first 3 few volumes.

Looked everywhere...


----------



## Drizzt (Apr 17, 2005)

at your local bookstore


----------



## Kepa (Apr 18, 2005)

oh well... the artwork in berserk is just so detailed. Sadly, the price for such an artistic style it the long waiting times between chapters


----------



## Codde (Apr 18, 2005)

Kepa said:
			
		

> oh well... the artwork in berserk is just so detailed. Sadly, the price for such an artistic style it the long waiting times between chapters


It's only 2 weeks...


----------



## Malice (inactive) (Apr 19, 2005)

*Berserk*

I've read up to like 279? I think? Anyways. There was a list with the Neverwhere bot on it. Evil Genius or something. I had to reformat my comp, so anyone got a link? Thanks.


----------



## Codde (Apr 19, 2005)

Cosmos in the Sun: The Ino x Hinata FC

and Berserk is only up to 254.


----------



## Kepa (Apr 19, 2005)

the neverwhere bot is now called despair
evil genius is the name of the scanslators, the speed-scanslators actually.


----------



## rubbereruben (Apr 20, 2005)

It's more like 3 weeks, and sometimes 4... XD


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 20, 2005)

I've left and I read. 

28 and some of vol 29 mmmmmmmmmmmm  

Caska is now my rightbeforeIfalltosleepthinkaboutanimechick.


----------



## Kepa (Apr 20, 2005)

so, how long untill they get to that bludy elf island?? 
are they gonna get there?

after all, it's like that king said...does Guts really want her to remember everything :/


----------



## darkspark (Apr 20, 2005)

awesome manga, never seen the anime though.  more fans of it here than i expected, though i don't know why i expected less


----------



## Codde (Apr 20, 2005)

Kepa said:
			
		

> so, how long untill they get to that bludy elf island??
> are they gonna get there?
> 
> after all, it's like that king said...does Guts really want her to remember everything :/


Well it won't be for a long time as it's been nothing but building up for war for the past arc, so Caska might even die before htey reach it... either way a war is about to break out and well the band of the hawks deal.


----------



## skethee2 (Apr 20, 2005)

you know what would make Gutts lose his composure?

when caska gets her memory back...and she uses the Behelit and becomes god hand
I think Gutts would probably be in a state of shock

but lets hope it doesn;t happen


----------



## Jingle Uchiha (Apr 21, 2005)

Damn you Miura! When are you going to freaking release volume 29  It's feels like it's been 5 freaking years since another Berserk manga came out.I mean who cares If Dark horse takes forever as long as it Makes miura hurry the hell up. Also did He finish volume 29 because   since all the Berserk stories have 9 or sumping I thought it would be the same with Volume 29. Because he better not end with Farenese's story that'd be just like how Inuyasha ended with him doing some fanscy move while turning into a  full fledged-demon.


----------



## Gutsu (Apr 21, 2005)

skethee2 said:
			
		

> you know what would make Gutts lose his composure?
> 
> when caska gets her memory back...and she uses the Behelit and becomes god hand
> I think Gutts would probably be in a state of shock
> ...



lol That won't happen isn't there a new Godhand around every 200 years or so.


----------



## Codde (Apr 21, 2005)

Chapter 255 was awesome...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Gutts vs .Serpico!!!


----------



## skethee2 (Apr 22, 2005)

Berserk Chapter 255 Translation and Raw
Go here to get the Raw people:

The first post has the link

There is a password for the file... I dont wanna post it here...feel like stealing
For the password please go to the second page of that thread and get it.


And here is where you can get the TranslationL


And I will post the translation here Also:

BY:Saiki
Millennium Falcon Part
chapter of Falconia
Between the pillars in a row

page 01

guard - huh?

guard - did something....?

Isidro - From the front huh...

Ivarela - Free passes

page 02

Scherkie - Quite

Scherkie - I am using a spell to elude the od, but we will be found if we make too much noise

Isidro - It's a party so their must be alot of food

Puck - It's an understatement to say call me a food picky elf. I will explain all the food to you

Isidro - You mean food fighter

Scherkie - You two there! quite!

page 03

Isidro - Huh! What the....!?

Scherkie - I am positive. This is the fog that attacked us at the beach...

Isidro - huh

Isidro - Those things are coming out again!? In the middle of this city!?

Puck - Warning!

Ivarela - Gross

Scherkie - Something, terrible is coming

guard - It suddenly fogged up

page 06

Puck - Not a croc

Isidro - What was that?

page 07

Isidro - A cat...a little too big for one

Scherkie - Just like that time, I feel a threatening od

Guts - Weird. Those things would usually attack us

Isidro - You're right, it went right by us....

Guts - But if something like that is in here, we should hurry

Isidro - Hehe, but bcuz of this fog, we can enter alot easier

Guts - What's about to happen?

page 08

Isidro - It's pretty heavily guarded once we're in this deep

Isidro - CAn't you do something with your magic?

Scherkie - With that many, it will take some time but I will.....

Ivarela - what's wrong?

Isidro - What?

Isidro - Hey?

Scherkie - This way

page 09

Scherkie - Serpico sent a message saying he's waiting at the back entrance

Scherkie - Serpico

page 11

Serpico - It is said that these pillars in a row were made as a monument of victory when this land was won back from the Kushans

page 12

Serpico - I am sorry to call upon you guys

Scherkie - Serpico, we need to see Farnazze

page 13

Serpico - I am sorry but I cannot alow that

Serpico - Guts, although it is exceeding my authority, I accept your challenge here

page 14

Isidro - Huh? You're going to fight Guts? Here?

Scherkie - Serpico

Guts - Alright

page 15

Scherkie - Not you too Guts! What's wrong with you

Guts - He must have thought this through

Guts - Don't move till we're done

Isidro - Don't worry about it

Puck - Is only one grave good?

Ivarela - Two men who fight for one women

Ivarela - Hey, you're been ignored!

Scherkie - But

page 16

Isidro - They're not going to seriously fight each other. They'll stop at the last second

page 17

Serpico - Those pillars must be a nuisance for a large sword

Serpico - These row of pillars are called "the forest of pillars". They are thicker than the usual pillar and the numbers are a mass

Puck - A strategist

Isidro - WOW!

Ivarela - Smart

Scherkie - So that's why....

Serpico - I feel I cannot win if I fight you head on, so I set it up

page 18~19

Guts - You're sneaky as usual


----------



## Beatnik (Jun 4, 2005)

Anyone know of any http links for the manga?


----------



## raoul2000 (Jun 4, 2005)

Simply put, the best manga ever!!!


----------



## rangeofhakke (Jun 6, 2005)

I loved that chp,  i have been waiting for this rematch.  It should be awesome.  And like what is said above me...this really is the best manga ever.  This is a masterpiece in every sense of the word.  Gatts is such an amazing character i can't wait to see how this thing plays out. O and this manga is probably going to go on for a nother 10 years.


----------



## Darkreapyr (Jun 6, 2005)

Looks like hes just blasting through those pillars. Place is going to be left in crumbles


----------



## Cao Ren (Jun 6, 2005)

I was realy happy getting this manga it was great.


----------



## Zeff (Jun 7, 2005)

The anime is good but I don't know about the manga


----------



## 12456 (Jun 10, 2005)

Chapter 257 is out at Skullknight.net (including partial translation as well).


*Spoiler*: __ 



Some rumours say that chapter 258 will revolve around the neo Band of the Hawks and Sonja. Hopefully we might get to see how close they are to Vritannis


----------



## shadowrage (Jun 10, 2005)

Full 257 translation by Saiki (a few lines are missing but will be added tomorrow) at


----------



## Axass (Jun 11, 2005)

Zeff said:
			
		

> The anime is good but I don't know about the manga


The anime is good but the manga is better, give it a try.

Thanks guys for the links, Evil Genius is still stuck at 255...


----------



## jkingler (Jun 11, 2005)

I have read most of the manga. I prefer the anime. Despite the lack of closure, I really enjoy Gatsu's character more. He is more complicated in anime form, IMO. Also, the absence of Puck is nice. Puck annoys me, and Gatsu not being healed by him all the time makes the 100 man slayer seem that much more badass.


----------



## 12456 (Jun 11, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> I have read most of the manga. I prefer the anime. Despite the lack of closure, I really enjoy Gatsu's character more. He is more complicated in anime form, IMO. Also, the absence of Puck is nice. Puck annoys me, and Gatsu not being healed by him all the time makes the 100 man slayer seem that much more badass.




I actually haven't seen the anime but I think it ends before he meets up with his new followers, right? (ie Serpico and Farnese). Them taking the spotlight on occasions could be the reason Guts seems less interesting to you because it was more about Guts prior to them joining him. 
Miura hasn't really had the time to do any changes to him (granted, I dont know why he should) lately. 
Serpico, Farnese, Schierke etc; and while they are interesting characters, the story and the character development (actually for Guts, it seems to have some what stagnated, him just going around being worried for Caska gets played out after a while) in the later volumes has lost a bit of its touch since it now has gone out on a few more branches than before, where it focused mostly on the Guts/Griffith/Caska conflict (although this is probably just me being sort of anxious to change). 
Not a great deal has really happened lately and although some new characters have been introduced (mostly apostles) they haven't really been elaborated on any further besides some very short comment about their feats prior to joining the hawks, but this will also probably be developed more on as Guts and co gets to fight them. 
That said, looking at the latest chapters and knowing generally what they have come to made us expect, I see it as a great build-up to something
fantastic. 
I think we will see some changes in all the characters (most of all Guts and Caska) after they reach Elfhelm too (It would be great if Puck AND Ivarella could be a bit more serious than they are, that is true).
About Guts being healed all the time after all battles: well, the Berserker armour did damage him quite a deal, he still hasn't recovered yet!


----------



## 12456 (Jun 11, 2005)

Axass said:
			
		

> It ends right after the Eclipse.




Ah, thank you, as I thought then.


----------



## Xan-Nella (Jun 11, 2005)

Cheers *Axass*, but what actual chapter is that?


----------



## Axass (Jun 13, 2005)

Xan-Nella said:
			
		

> Cheers *Axass*, but what actual chapter is that?


189-190

I'm not completely sure, shouldn't be more than two chapters far though.


----------



## Xan-Nella (Jun 13, 2005)

Cheers man


----------



## Kepa (Jun 24, 2005)

^ I've got 257 and 258 by god's hand...
use this to remain up-to-date


----------



## NekkiBasara (Jun 25, 2005)

This manga is great... Its better than the anime simple because of the fact it doesnt end and keeps the story right on going. The story is really deep and as the manga continues you learn more about the world and characters of berserk...which is insane....this is one of my favorite anime series and probably my favorite manga....being human i know people are going to whine and complain about blah blah blah and they are all entitled to their opinions...if they dont like the genre then i can understand why they wouldnt like berserk this series is extreme at some times...i still have the images of gutz cutting up the little fairy kids and the horse trying to rape the religous girl in my head...its disturbing....but if they like this genre and dont like this anime or manga...i dont know what to tell them....coocoo....this series is great...i just wish i still had more to read and didnt have to wait for them to come out


----------



## Cytokinesis (Jun 28, 2005)

The only reason I was looking for Direct Downloads is because of how long Bittorrent takes, I have to go to camp tommorow and the thing has taken 3 or so days to get half done :sad  So now I have to wait four weeks to read it


----------



## Kepa (Jun 28, 2005)

pek said:
			
		

> but there arent many people sharing mangas on p2p programs.


dc++ 
getting berserk there is easy..


----------



## CABLE (Jul 1, 2005)

I just finished Volume 14 of Berserk and i was wondering, when Guts rescues that girl and goes over to the village to fight the faries, is that spose to take place right after Volume 3 where he killed the king or whatever that was actually a demon and the 5 demon gods came down?


----------



## Codde (Jul 1, 2005)

MasterHiko said:
			
		

> I just finished Volume 14 of Berserk and i was wondering, when Guts rescues that girl and goes over to the village to fight the faries, is that spose to take place right after Volume 3 where he killed the king or whatever that was actually a demon and the 5 demon gods came down?


Well the manga has 3 volumes(I think) of present time. Then goes into an arc about the past, basically setting up the story for why Gutts wants revenge and stuff. So yeah it happens in timeline after volume 3.


----------



## Deleted member 15401 (Jul 4, 2005)

am i the only one who thinks the anime was retarded?
it was boring up until the last 2 eps.. and then it was just, disturbing..
the ending was really gay too :\


----------



## kainx6 (Jul 4, 2005)

The ending was kinda poor for the anime, since it is the cliffhanger of the manga, I won't say more to avoid spoiling but the story gettings more awesome after that fact (the anime only goes to about Volume 13).

However the anime is still wonderfully done, IMO


----------



## CABLE (Jul 4, 2005)

hjkou said:
			
		

> am i the only one who thinks the anime was retarded?
> it was boring up until the last 2 eps.. and then it was just, disturbing..
> the ending was really gay too :\



Ya anime was pretty boring. But it probably would have been better to someone who hadn't read the manga beforehand.


----------



## ۩ReYmДN-dono۩ (Jul 4, 2005)

*now notices this thread* theres a rumor that they are planning in making more episodes for the anime ...hope its true



> This is the best series ever, but i'm been to that it's author has a tendency of taking long vacation. How old is Berserk? 15 years old or something like that. One question the last chapter i read was when Guts was wounded and they tried to take of the berseker armour but couldn't because it would have killed him. Can you tell me that chapter and how many chapters have bben release since then. Thank in advance.


yea i heard  that he takes his time 0_o  thats a problem its so damn slow


----------



## 12456 (Jul 4, 2005)

۩ReYmДN-dono۩ said:
			
		

> *now notices this thread* theres a rumor that they are planning in making more episodes for the anime ...hope its true
> 
> 
> yea i heard  that he takes his time 0_o  thats a problem its so damn slow



Rumours like that that have risen on many occasions. Not once have they ever had any basis or proof. I remain skeptic.

And yeah, berserk chapters come out in space of weeks or several months.
The reasons being that some Berserk chapters are quite detailed (some of the images can be classified as masterful illustrations rather than just another cell really), the other is that Miura is (even though I doubt I'm allowed to say this, seeing as I haven't been creating an extremley well done manga the last 15 years) quite lazy at times and likes to take occasional breaks and vacations.


----------



## ۩ReYmДN-dono۩ (Jul 5, 2005)

Voyevoda said:
			
		

> Rumours like that that have risen on many occasions. Not once have they ever had any basis or proof. I remain skeptic.
> 
> And yeah, berserk chapters come out in space of weeks or several months.
> The reasons being that some Berserk chapters are quite detailed (some of the images can be classified as masterful illustrations rather than just another cell really), the other is that Miura is (even though I doubt I'm allowed to say this, seeing as I haven't been creating an extremley well done manga the last 15 years) quite lazy at times and likes to take occasional breaks and vacations.


im gona be married and with kids and berserk will stilll be running  
and yea i know the detail in the manga its great and it takes time


----------



## donkey-man (Jul 18, 2005)

When I was in Japan, somebody let me read their set of Berserk. I sort of ran out of time and couldn't read two of the volumes (when Guts gets the black armor that makes him sort of look like a fox or something). Where did he get the armor at?


----------



## Void (Jul 18, 2005)

He's getting the berserker armor from Flora's manor (Schierke's witch mistress). This happens in chapters 224-225 of vol 26. Make sure that you read the rest and catch up with the series


----------



## Smokeyjay (Jul 30, 2005)

bittorrent download

Cheers.  Im from Canada too.


----------



## Midus (Jul 30, 2005)

When do you think Guts will get along to telling everyone that he was the raid leader of the band of the hawks. He kinda stayed out of the conversation that they had in chapter 244 about the Hawks and Griffith. Said that he didn't remember what army he was apart of which of course is a lie...

Wonder how the witch and Doro will react seeing as that they've become friendly with two of the members of the new hawks.


----------



## Sasuto (Jul 30, 2005)

thx guys!!

dont you guys have any Anime links for berserk too?

@ Pek , Lurk channel need a registration :S i can't go on it.

@ smokeyjay yeah cheers canada rocks


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jul 30, 2005)

Wich chapter is it at now? 

I've bet it has only been a few realeases since I stopped reading it a long time ago. 
Cause the author is lazy and all. He makes wounderful cells though, not like the hunterxhunter manga :S


----------



## Midus (Jul 30, 2005)

Ch. 259

Evil Genius released it on the 22nd.

Anyone know where they currently are in Japan and where I can get raws?


----------



## A2L (Jul 31, 2005)

so it's only upto 29?  Ok, then I'm only like 5 chapters behind... 

Man I wanna know what happens between Griffith and Gatts so badly... and if Caska gets her mind back... why... why do I have go paintballing tomorrow... i would prefer to sit in a dark room and read berserk... but noooooooo, stupid peer pressure...


"C'mon man, we're all doing it... you know it's fun... just do it again this sunday man..."


----------



## Axass (Jul 31, 2005)

> Anyone know where they currently are in Japan and where I can get raws?


You said it yourself. 259. Evil Genius releases the chapters right after they come out.


----------



## Sasuto (Jul 31, 2005)

Hey guys is it me or they all blocked the sex thing in the manga? i mean those who scanslated it and translated it...DidN,t they cover up the sexual activities in the manga ?  cuz i remeber well long time ago that it was like a hentei manga at some point! ...it was nice even if im not the type of guy to jerk off on a manga!..

so is it me or am i right? and where could i find ALL the manga except on irc ichigoway cuz they banned me for a reason that i dont understand something about a spam or spamming? don,t know what it is....oh and the manga whitout the covering of those childish scanslator


----------



## CABLE (Aug 6, 2005)

wow i just read volume 26 were he gets the berserker armor, and although Berserk is my favorite manga, i don't like the armor thing.  I hope he goes back to regular.  He doesn't look as cool while killing shit, and it takes away from the badassedness of him being able to kill all those demons while only being a human.  But from him just getting the armor, basically explaining what the title means, this manga has a long ways to go.


----------



## Rocklee88 (Aug 6, 2005)

simply one of the best animes and mangas out there. i plan on reading the manga right after my exams


----------



## CABLE (Aug 6, 2005)

Rocklee88 said:
			
		

> simply one of the best animes and mangas out there. i plan on reading the manga right after my exams



Correction: simply one of the best mangas out there. i plan on reading the manga right after my exams  anime is god awful.


----------



## Crowe (Aug 6, 2005)

I thought that the anime was ok, i didnt have any expectations tho. :/


----------



## Sakurako (Aug 7, 2005)

Berserk, my third love after the bleach and naruto manga. 

Caska is just too beutiful, and Gats is just too badass.  
Damn slow tho -___-


----------



## Seraphim (Aug 7, 2005)

Berserk literally is my life force.
I read it all at least every week.

I own the box set and 5 mangas XD

Gatts and Zodd are my heros!


----------



## CABLE (Aug 11, 2005)

I finally just caught up with my all time favorite manga yesterday, and now that im up to 259 i got some questions for those of you who are caught up,  1. I know that Evil Genius is the primary Berserk scanslators, what is their IRC channel? 2. After a new chapter is comes out in Japan(the next one comes out tommarow), how long do they usually take to release them after they come out in Japan? 3.  I know The Hawks do Berserk but they haven't released since vol. 28, did they drop Berserk? and 4. How much ass is this next chapter going to kick?


----------



## ikoni (Aug 14, 2005)

*Berserk Manga*

i borrowed the anime from my friend and i think i watched it in like 2 days because it was so good. Now i started reading the manga and i found up to volumes 21, i searched through the forum and found sites that had 25-29 and the hawks have 4-26. But that is to slow heh i must get my berserk fix now. This is one of my favorite mangas and if anyone can help me find a site that has all the scans i would be very thankful.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Aug 14, 2005)

Well, I am almost finishing the anime and than I am going to start the manga.  I was wondering, does anyone know when the Berserk manga will hit the US?


----------



## Codde (Aug 14, 2005)

Kuchiki Byakuya said:
			
		

> Well, I am almost finishing the anime and than I am going to start the manga.  I was wondering, does anyone know when the Berserk manga will hit the US?


Dark Horse already has up to volume 8 of Berserk out. Volume 9 is coming out October 12th.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Aug 14, 2005)

Code said:
			
		

> Dark Horse already has up to volume 8 of Berserk out. Volume 9 is coming out October 12th.



In the US?

I have looked in like every bookstore and comic store and I have yet to find it.


----------



## Codde (Aug 14, 2005)

Yeah. According to Dark Horse's website at least.


----------



## CABLE (Aug 14, 2005)

Kuchiki Byakuya said:
			
		

> In the US?
> 
> I have looked in like every bookstore and comic store and I have yet to find it.



seriously, screw the anime, it blows.  just start over from the manga.


----------



## Gamakireta (Aug 20, 2005)

Ahh...I only watched the anime never read them before...*hkk* luv caska...^^;;


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Aug 21, 2005)

Master Hiko said:
			
		

> seriously, screw the anime, it blows.  just start over from the manga.



I finished the anime is was pretty good.  I loved the music and the animation.  I am going to start reading the manga, any suggestions, anyone?


----------



## Phantom (Aug 22, 2005)

Kuchiki Byakuya said:
			
		

> I finished the anime is was pretty good. I loved the music and the animation. I am going to start reading the manga, any suggestions, anyone?


yes, dont get addicted


----------



## hadou (Aug 25, 2005)

i've read only up to chapter 29. can anyone tell me in what volume is this chapter on, and if this chapter is the end of a volume, so that i can read the upcoming one. i'd appreciate the help very much. thanks


----------



## CABLE (Aug 25, 2005)

Kuchiki Byakuya said:
			
		

> I finished the anime is was pretty good.  I loved the music and the animation.  I am going to start reading the manga, any suggestions, anyone?



Yes i do have one, read it periodically cuz its so good you'll get hooked and since its only a bi-weekly release and the mangaka takes vacations all the time you'll want to stab Miura to death for being such a lazy ass.  The manga has been going on for 15 years but hes only dished out 260 chapters. Berserk it the worst manga to wait for.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Aug 25, 2005)

261 is out, my fellow Berserker's rejoice ... rejoice ... rejoice


----------



## dylec (Aug 25, 2005)

Master Hiko said:
			
		

> The manga has been going on for 15 years but hes only dished out 260 chapters. Berserk it the worst manga to wait for.


Heh, it's hard being a Berserk manga reader!  
I really wish it can come out faster; the long wait is only getting longer & longer.


----------



## CABLE (Aug 25, 2005)

Hellrasinbrasin said:
			
		

> 261 is out, my fellow Berserker's rejoice ... rejoice ... rejoice


scanslated???


----------



## Codde (Aug 25, 2005)

Well raw only recently came out. 

skullknight.net of course has text translations already up on thier forums.


----------



## Kenju00 (Aug 25, 2005)

Time to rejoice for 261! I actually started reading the manga about a month ago and got all caught up. I've loved the whole thing up to this point. I've only had to wait for this latest chapter, but that was too long already. I'm gonna be dreading it once he decides to take a huge break with no new Berserk:sad


----------



## CABLE (Aug 26, 2005)

Kenju said:
			
		

> Time to rejoice for 261! I actually started reading the manga about a month ago and got all caught up. I've loved the whole thing up to this point. I've only had to wait for this latest chapter, but that was too long already. I'm gonna be dreading it once he decides to take a huge break with no new Berserk:sad



you did a bad thing, i tell everyone who wants to start Berserk to read it periodically from time to time, not quickly cuz when you have to wait for something as epic as Berserk for as long as you do, you want to shoot yourself.


----------



## Near (Aug 26, 2005)

I loved the anime, I wasnt into Manga back then, I was like "haha readings for educated people, who needs that" lol sorry anyway, but I did read the chapters later up to where the anime ended. 

Does the story get any better after that point? (you know) and what volume/chapter 
does the manga continue from where the anime left off?


----------



## Kenju00 (Aug 26, 2005)

Master Hiko said:
			
		

> you did a bad thing, i tell everyone who wants to start Berserk to read it periodically from time to time, not quickly cuz when you have to wait for something as epic as Berserk for as long as you do, you want to shoot yourself.



Haha, what was I to do? Everytime I'd try to take a nice break, Guts pretty much came into my room and threatened to cut my head off. It was too tough to stop reading.


----------



## skethee2 (Aug 26, 2005)

jus read the latest chapter......soooo good
i jus feel like waiting for the next 10 years and reading the whole thing at once


----------



## Spacepope (Aug 26, 2005)

GutZ said:
			
		

> I loved the anime, I wasnt into Manga back then, I was like "haha readings for educated people, who needs that" lol sorry anyway, but I did read the chapters later up to where the anime ended.
> 
> Does the story get any better after that point? (you know) and what volume/chapter
> does the manga continue from where the anime left off?



Um. The manga and the anime are very different, in many ways. Manga has more blood, more sex and nudity and more tentacles prodding girls.

Anyways, the anime covers up about 1/3 of the manga so far.
Its from Guts years growing up, meeting griffin, leaving griffin, losing his eye...
Then, what the anime didnt cover...
Escaping from the Eclipse, Casca still being alive, getting in to a buckload of trouble, getting a new gang starting. And then meeting an old familiar face. 
Or rather 2 - they've banded up against him.

I didnt really get the name Berserk untill I read the manga. What he does in the manga compared to the anime, would make Atila the Hun look like a daycare worker.


----------



## Kenju00 (Aug 26, 2005)

I liked that chapter quite a bit. It seemed to set up the next few chapters to be a nice progression with the story. The ending was a pretty big surprise as well. We'll see how everything will end up turning out in a couple weeks.


----------



## grumpygrumpalot (Aug 31, 2005)

Hi. Berserk was one of the first Mangas I collected. And first I didn't liked it that much, I disliked the heavy violence, but as the series starts with Guts past and how he joined the Band of the Hawk, it blew me away. The development of the characters and the ups and downs in Guts's life. Guts is such a tragic hero, seeking out for revenge for his murdered companions and trying to cure Kjaskar, the only person he ever really loved.
The drawings of Kentaro Miura are also extremly good.

A question at the end: Which Volume is the series in the States? In Germany it is now at number 28.


----------



## CABLE (Aug 31, 2005)

grumpygrumpalot said:
			
		

> Hi. Berserk was one of the first Mangas I collected. And first I didn't liked it that much, I disliked the heavy violence, but as the series starts with Guts past and how he joined the Band of the Hawk, it blew me away. The development of the characters and the ups and downs in Guts's life. Guts is such a tragic hero, seeking out for revenge for his murdered companions and trying to cure Kjaskar, the only person he ever really loved.
> The drawings of Kentaro Miura are also extremly good.
> 
> A question at the end: Which Volume is the series in the States? In Germany it is now at number 28.



I think 8, but everyone just reads the scanslations.  Also who the fuck is Kjaskar, do you mean Caska? wow germany has some shitty ass translations.


----------



## grumpygrumpalot (Sep 1, 2005)

I first read of her as Kjaskar, after watching the anime(in english) I learned the Caska pronuntiation. But there are many strange german name translations, for example Ruri Hoshino from Nadesico is called Julie. And there are other strange name translation that I just can't recall. But many fans here in Germany complained about that.
But I heared, too, that often german mangas are translated from french versions and not always from the original japanese ones. But I mean if you don't know that the name is "wrong", who cares?


----------



## CABLE (Sep 1, 2005)

grumpygrumpalot said:
			
		

> I first read of her as Kjaskar, after watching the anime(in english) I learned the Caska pronuntiation. But there are many strange german name translations, for example Ruri Hoshino from Nadesico is called Julie. And there are other strange name translation that I just can't recall. But many fans here in Germany complained about that.
> But I heared, too, that often german mangas are translated from french versions and not always from the original japanese ones. But I mean if you don't know that the name is "wrong", who cares?



I don't quite follow what you meant in that last sentence.
oh ya, by the way your english is pretty good.


----------



## dylec (Sep 1, 2005)

Axass said:
			
		

> Evil Genius released the version 2 of the chapter in their IRC channel. Whoever translated the first version probably wasn't very skilled, in fact the whole meaning of the chapter changed. Farneze is NOT staying in the castle, she said she'll go with them.


heh, even though the first version was translated wrongly, i still believe farnese will continue her travel with the group - either sneaking out after them or someone will talk some sense into her
there is nothing for her in the castle, but a grim reminder of her weird days before meeting gats & co. - a fancily decorated caged bird

now the correction is made, my expectation is somehow met 
looks like i have a chance to re-read the chapter while waiting impatiently for the next


----------



## grumpygrumpalot (Sep 1, 2005)

To Master Hiko: What I meant was I heared(or better read) the name Kjaskar first. And if I hadn't watched the Anime in english, I would have never learned that she really is called Caska. That's why I wouldn't care about the name Kjaskar, because back then I only knew this one.

Argh, hard to describe it in english. I hope it makes more sense to you now.


----------



## CABLE (Sep 1, 2005)

grumpygrumpalot said:
			
		

> To Master Hiko: What I meant was I heared(or better read) the name Kjaskar first. And if I hadn't watched the Anime in english, I would have never learned that she really is called Caska. That's why I wouldn't care about the name Kjaskar, because back then I only knew this one.
> 
> Argh, hard to describe it in english. I hope it makes more sense to you now.



I see. You described it perfectly.


----------



## grumpygrumpalot (Sep 1, 2005)

Phew, what are relief. But enough of that.
Now I want to know from the Berserk fans here which one is their favorite character in the series.
Mine is Judeau. At first he seems to be very calm and an underdog but he is loyal to the Hawks and became a good friend for Guts, he is a skilled fighter, too. And he was an important support for Kjaskar after Griffith's disappearence.
Also liked his design. Not spectacular, but it fits his character.


----------



## CABLE (Sep 1, 2005)

Guts, but since that probably about everyone's favorite, my second would be either Ishidoro or Puck.  They provide great comic relief to a pretty serious and extremely violent manga.


----------



## Codde (Sep 1, 2005)

Well my favorite character is probably the Skull Knight... and Gutts. 2nd favorite would have to be Puck.


----------



## grumpygrumpalot (Sep 3, 2005)

Yeah. The Skull Knight really is cool. How often did he clash into Zodd? Three or four times? But never a winner. 
Puck is also great, too. I think he is one of the main reasons that Guts is still human. Without him Guts would be even more colder or he had just freaked out or maybe he could even be dead. Who knows?


----------



## Codde (Sep 3, 2005)

The Skull Knight appears on "Episode 37" somewhere around Volume 9. (Got info from Skullknight.net an awesome Berserk website...)


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Sep 3, 2005)

Code said:
			
		

> The Skull Knight appears on "Episode 37" somewhere around Volume 9. (Got info from Skullknight.net an awesome Berserk website...)



Oh, thanks. I have been on skullknight.net for awhile.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Sep 3, 2005)

Master Hiko said:
			
		

> Why buy?  If you wait for english releases, you'll be old and grey by the time the next one comes out.



You see, I am doing scans and buying at he same time.  So, I'll will be far ahead than the volume releases.  I just want to have the collection.


----------



## CABLE (Sep 3, 2005)

Kuchiki Byakuya said:
			
		

> You see, I am doing scans and buying at he same time.  So, I'll will be far ahead than the volume releases.  I just want to have the collection.



sure....money waster!


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Sep 3, 2005)

Master Hiko said:
			
		

> sure....money waster!



You mean the legal way.


----------



## CABLE (Sep 4, 2005)

Kuchiki Byakuya said:
			
		

> You mean the legal way.



screw the "legal way".


----------



## Kepa (Sep 9, 2005)

master hiko...just shut up, in case you never noticed the mangakas don't have a mommy and daddy to support them like you 
if you like their work...buy it

aside from that, chapter262 released... the kushan empire started it's attack... I wonder how it will end? Perhaps griffon and his apostles will come and save the humans, so that they can win their complete trust?


----------



## CABLE (Sep 9, 2005)

Kepa said:
			
		

> master hiko...just shut up, in case you never noticed the mangakas don't have a mommy and daddy to support them like you
> if you like their work...buy it
> 
> aside from that, chapter262 released... the kushan empire started it's attack... I wonder how it will end? Perhaps griffon and his apostles will come and save the humans, so that they can win their complete trust?



Don't be stupid, think before you say stupid shit, saying that stuff to Kuchiki was totally in jest.

Goddamn you Miura! no new beserk for a month! this is why he has made half the chapters he should have done within 15 years in a bi-weekly serialization.  What a lazy whore.


----------



## Codde (Sep 9, 2005)

The appearance of Ganishuka the Kushan Emperor along with his declaration of war was certainly well placed amidst all the talk about Elves and Monsters that appeared all being illusions... "The illusions you stumbled upon... will continue beyond this evening without end, know that this is the beginning of your nightmare!"

.... *sigh Just as the war breaks out over a month till the next chapter... *sigh once again...


----------



## Phantom (Sep 9, 2005)

berserk chp 262: 
*leafninja.com*


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Sep 9, 2005)

Kepa said:
			
		

> master hiko...just shut up, in case you never noticed the mangakas don't have a mommy and daddy to support them like you
> if you like their work...buy it
> 
> aside from that, chapter262 released... the kushan empire started it's attack... I wonder how it will end? Perhaps griffon and his apostles will come and save the humans, so that they can win their complete trust?



Thank You you get my drift.  I still drop my money to some mangaka's becasue they deserve credit on your there work.  How would you feel if I stole something of yours likw a patent and it became millions to billions of dollars na dyou didn't get anything?  You would feel bad like other mangaka's.

Nearly, none of these scan companies pay the orginial mangaka's of the manga.  Look at Naruto, its up to the 7th Volume, like Chapter 70's we are 200 Chapters more than that. He isn't making jack.  Respecting a mangaka's work leads to better work.

Kepa, *bows*


----------



## dylec (Sep 9, 2005)

looks like more battles on the way, whether guts & co. want 'em or not
2 more weeks 'til the next chapter? >_<


----------



## Codde (Sep 9, 2005)

dylec said:
			
		

> looks like more battles on the way, whether guts & co. want 'em or not
> 2 more weeks 'til the next chapter? >_<


October 14 is when the next chapter is being released...


----------



## Kepa (Sep 10, 2005)

Kuchiki Byakuya said:
			
		

> Kepa, *bows*


wow, don't overreact 
I just hate those kids that think they're cool because they learned they can down everything from internet .
berserk is one of my favo mangas... and I definetaly want to see it end, and even though waiting a month (or 2 weeks) for every chapter is a long time, it's all worth it .


----------



## Near (Sep 12, 2005)

Does anyone know if they plan to continue the anime series?


----------



## CABLE (Sep 12, 2005)

Kepa said:
			
		

> wow, don't overreact
> I just hate those kids that think they're cool because they learned they can down everything from internet .
> berserk is one of my favo mangas... and I definetaly want to see it end, and even though waiting a month (or 2 weeks) for every chapter is a long time, it's all worth it .



Did you read what I said? I said money waster and that shit as a joke, I wasn't serious!

and GutZ, from what I have heard there are no current plans on a second anime series, but its not impossible.  I'd say there is a 50/50 chance of there being another Berserk anime or OAV series.  They did it for Hellsing and everyone thought there was never gonna be another series, so I wouldn't say another anime is out of the question and maybe this one could not suck like the last one.  Berserk would be amazing to see in high quality animation whereas the original anime was crap quality.


----------



## Kepa (Sep 13, 2005)

Master Hiko said:
			
		

> Did you read what I said? I said money waster and that shit as a joke, I wasn't serious!


in case you never noticed...your post was edited...
so no, I never read what you said

aside from that... I wouldn't mind if they restarted the anime (since I still haven't seen it)


----------



## bUlgArIstA (Oct 18, 2005)

it's released, it's released, 263 is finally here


----------



## Malice (inactive) (Oct 18, 2005)

Master Hiko said:
			
		

> Goddamn you Miura! no new beserk for a month! this is why he has made half the chapters he should have done within 15 years in a bi-weekly serialization.  What a lazy whore.



Well at least Miura's semi-predictable on releases rather than Hirano who comes out with a few pages every third month after running out of anything to fuel his procrastination.


----------



## Viciousness (Oct 18, 2005)

Wow I started reading berserk over the weekend and I love it. It was probably the manga series Ive been hearing about for the longest that Ive never got around to reading. I know I heard of it before Naruto so that had to be pre this millenium. And im glad I finally did get around to it. It might just be my favorite series or at least in my top 5. Only on vol 24 so far but I plan to cath up soon.


----------



## Gutsu (Oct 18, 2005)

DrunkenYoshimaster said:
			
		

> Wow I started reading berserk over the weekend and I love it. It was probably the manga series Ive been hearing about for the longest that Ive never got around to reading. I know I heard of it before Naruto so that had to be pre this millenium. And im glad I finally did get around to it. It might just be my favorite series or at least in my top 5. Only on vol 24 so far but I plan to cath up soon.



Oh that's when a new character is introduce Schrike love her character very cute you get to see some lolicon images later on.  

List of characters

Ah yes Miura is indeed a genius.


----------



## Kepa (Oct 18, 2005)

oh, I the gantz prototype EG released.... it's funny to see a skinnier (and younger) guts, but even then he looked impressive


----------



## CABLE (Oct 18, 2005)

After the last chapter, i'd like to see Roderick join their crew.  He's funny in that he seems to be really carefree and isn't snobby or anything. He casually went up to Guts and tapped on his armor.  He also seems to be heroic, not a pretty boy who runs away from danger.  If he joined the group he'd probably always be hitting on Farnese and what not.  And isn't it about time for a new character? well not really since the midget girl joined recently but still, Roderick is pretty sweet.


----------



## Gutsu (Oct 18, 2005)

Master Hiko said:
			
		

> After the last chapter, i'd like to see Roderick join their crew.  He's funny in that he seems to be really carefree and isn't snobby or anything. He casually went up to Guts and tapped on his armor.  He also seems to be heroic, not a pretty boy who runs away from danger.  If he joined the group he'd probably always be hitting on Farnese and what not.  And isn't it about time for a new character? well not really since the midget girl joined recently but still, Roderick is pretty sweet.



How bout Azan as another possible character new recruit he is also staying around where the boats are at.


----------



## Codde (Oct 18, 2005)

I don't think there's any reason to increase the number of people holding back Gutts...


----------



## CABLE (Oct 18, 2005)

eh, but hes a cool character.  and they should just drop Shrieke or whatever the fuck her name is.


----------



## Codde (Oct 18, 2005)

Well Scherkie is actually very useful. Farnese not so much.... then there's Ishidoro... (not that I don't think he's a cool character). Well really she and Puck are the only ones who are useful.... 

Well if Gutts plans to start his own army, then sure it'd be nice if he joined.


----------



## pakku (Oct 18, 2005)

I'll admit, Schierke feels a little awkward tagging around with Guts, I'm still not sure how I feel about it. On the other hand, Farnese has become continously less cool since her sword-straddlin' days. Her character's well done, that's for sure, but... just... less appealing on a shallower level.

So, did anybody else read the prototype chapter? We need more pirate Guts.

Edit: Ah, I see it was already mentioned. I guess I'm a bit late.


----------



## CABLE (Oct 18, 2005)

pakku said:
			
		

> I'll admit, Schierke feels a little awkward tagging around with Guts, I'm still not sure how I feel about it. On the other hand, Farnese has become continously less cool since her sword-straddlin' days. Her character's well done, that's for sure, but... just... less appealing on a shallower level.
> 
> So, did anybody else read the prototype chapter? We need more pirate Guts.
> 
> Edit: Ah, I see it was already mentioned. I guess I'm a bit late.



prototype chapter? tell me more.


----------



## Codde (Oct 18, 2005)

Well Evil-Genius just scanslated it. Miura finished it in 1988.


----------



## Gutsu (Oct 18, 2005)

pakku said:
			
		

> I'll admit, Schierke feels a little awkward tagging around with Guts, I'm still not sure how I feel about it. On the other hand, Farnese has become continously less cool since her sword-straddlin' days. Her character's well done, that's for sure, but... just... less appealing on a shallower level.
> 
> So, did anybody else read the prototype chapter? We need more pirate Guts.
> 
> Edit: Ah, I see it was already mentioned. I guess I'm a bit late.



How dare you questioned Miura's decisions!!! s 

Schierke is a needed character if Guts will need to even put up a fight with Griffith's army if there ever to clash, the old witch said that a witch is as dangerous than a 10,000 army. Plus her character is a parallel to Skullknight and that old Witch. Also adding Schierke and the other characters has Guts accepting his new comrades and recently in the new chapters he views them as his family.  Oh and she keeps Guts in check everytime he goes berserk with that army. So um yeah there are many reasons her character was added.  

BTW Anyone see Ishidoro and Schierke hooking up later on? :amazed


----------



## CABLE (Oct 19, 2005)

Code said:
			
		

> Well Evil-Genius just scanslated it. Miura finished it in 1988.



no i mean when did evil-genius scanslate it?


----------



## Codde (Oct 19, 2005)

Well it was just released today I think.


----------



## Kepa (Oct 19, 2005)

Master Hiko said:
			
		

> no i mean when did evil-genius scanslate it?


it was released around the time of my last post...


----------



## Jotun (Oct 19, 2005)

lol...last chapter i read was guts in that big tower and he was gonan save caska then caska was surrounded by dead things...prostitutes and stuff O.o how much have i missed
i cant dl berserk with dial up >.<


----------



## CABLE (Oct 19, 2005)

Kepa said:
			
		

> I strongly suggest you learn to use IRC.. and if by some reason you just can't, you could always try some website like mangadownload.net/



the reason alot of people don't use or try to learn IRC/bittorent is that their computers are somewhere that doesn't allow them to use those programs such as at work or at universities.


----------



## newport (Oct 19, 2005)

Link removed has berserk

(they seem to be down atm,try again laterz)


----------



## lekki (Oct 20, 2005)

Kepa, why would you try to be no help at all?
Even the site you gave had nothing to do with Berserk. And considering every outlet for Berserk is either BT or IRC, don't you think I'd have gotten it by now that way if I could've?

Too many know it alls on this site.

Worst part is, they don't even sell manga or have comic book stores in this stupid country.


----------



## Kepa (Oct 20, 2005)

lekki said:
			
		

> Kepa, why would you try to be no help at all?
> Even the site you gave had nothing to do with Berserk.


what do you mean? the site has a http download for berserk!!!...if you don't want it, then don't get it..

I just know that I've seen numerous ftp's with berserk on it....of course I don't remember them by heart (why should I), I just know that if I really wanted to have berserk I would've gotten it immediatly (with some searching).

EDIT: well it seems berserk is in the mangadownload.net private section, meaning you have no acces to it... I'll send you a pm on how to get it


----------



## Kepa (Oct 20, 2005)

either way, try my PM again.. and if that won't work, I'll just upload it to that poopey ftp (since my own webspace is too small for 9 volumes)
but just so you know, 9vols would take some time...

but seriously, I just found it hard to believe that all the sites I saw berserk at took it down. My 1st berserk volume is dated "november 10th 2004", so 1 year shouldn't make that much of a difference right?


----------



## CABLE (Oct 20, 2005)

anyone realize that in this 263 when the guy asked Guts if he was the raid leader of the hawks, that is the first time since the "time skip" i guess you could call it or after the backstory that anyone has said anything to his face about him being in the Hawks?  very interesting.  You know the next chapter is gonna rock in terms of storyline.


----------



## solinari67 (Oct 21, 2005)

i sure hope so.  the last few volumes have been seriously lacking in good material.  let's get back to the stuff that matters.


----------



## CABLE (Oct 21, 2005)

solinari67 said:
			
		

> i sure hope so.  the last few volumes have been seriously lacking in good material.  let's get back to the stuff that matters.



Huh? the last few volumes have been great.


----------



## Codde (Oct 21, 2005)

The last few volumes finally "got back on track" you can say. We now know why the manga is called Berserk. They made a relation between Skull Knight and Gutts. Griffith is finally back(the whole point was Gutts getting revenge of Griffith...), a war just started (as the setting of the earlier parts was war), and so on.

Though I guess some people prefer Gutts facing random bible freaks and fairies that don't have a whole lot to do with the story. (Not that those arcs weren't good... trying to make a point...)


----------



## CABLE (Oct 21, 2005)

Code said:
			
		

> The last few volumes finally "got back on track" you can say. We now know why the manga is called Berserk. They made a relation between Skull Knight and Gutts. Griffith is finally back(the whole point was Gutts getting revenge of Griffith...), a war just started (as the setting of the earlier parts was war), and so on.
> 
> Though I guess some people prefer Gutts facing random bible freaks and fairies that don't have a whole lot to do with the story. (Not that those arcs weren't good... trying to make a point...)



Ya, those were definatley great, but they gotta get back on track as you said.  The only complaint I have about the recent volumes is that Guts's armor.  with the Berserker armor, Guts is no longer using just his own strength, he's using the armor as an aide to make him stronger. It was just alot cooler how Guts didn't use any tricks or enhancements to make him strong.  Except there just had to be a point where he would reach his limit as a human and that was in volume 26, also, he doesn't look as cool wearing the armor as he did when he just wore his pants, cape, etc.


----------



## TheVileOne (Oct 21, 2005)

I liked the armor.  Because then it was like...Guts truly became BERSERK.


----------



## lekki (Oct 21, 2005)

Right now I just finished volume 15. Does Skull Knight come back to do some serious pwnage or not?


----------



## Kepa (Oct 21, 2005)

Master Hiko:anyone realize that in this 263 when the guy asked Guts if he was the raid leader of the hawks, that is the first time since the "time skip" i guess you could call it or after the backstory that anyone has said anything to his face about him being in the Hawks? very interesting. You know the next chapter is gonna rock in terms of storyline.

well it has been mentioned before, but guts always denied it... 
now at last someone recognised him

Ya, those were definatley great, but they gotta get back on track as you said. The only complaint I have about the recent volumes is that Guts's armor. with the Berserker armor, Guts is no longer using just his own strength, he's using the armor as an aide to make him stronger. It was just alot cooler how Guts didn't use any tricks or enhancements to make him strong. Except there just had to be a point where he would reach his limit as a human and that was in volume 26, also, he doesn't look as cool wearing the armor as he did when he just wore his pants, cape, etc.
well the armor looks cool, and so does the dragon sword
but you're right..normal guts vs demons had more feeling, now it's filled with fairy tales and witches..
but of course, you can't deny the fact that his current opponents are simply too powerful for normal humans...and at least his suit has some major drawbacks.
bleh, I'm sure it will turn out fine... it's just that reading 1chapter/2-3weeks is just too little progress to once again get the berserk feeling. I should re-read it all 

and yeah lekki...skullnight will continue owning all


----------



## mike_william (Oct 22, 2005)

The armor isn't really giving him any more power than his human body has.  If I remember right the manga simply said it removed the restrictions placed on his body to prevent him from using his muscles to full capacity.  I also removes the sensation of pain or fear of death, so he can literally put 100% of his human body's capacity into his offense.  I think it's a cool way to boost his power without doing something more obvious like making him a demon.  Plus the whole emotional-instability side of the armor makes it entirely cooler.  He just fucking kills everything in his sight when he flips out in it.


----------



## Limitles Shadow (Oct 23, 2005)

solinari67 said:
			
		

> i sure hope so.  the last few volumes have been seriously lacking in good material.  let's get back to the stuff that matters.



The last few volumes have been preparing us 

1) We know why it's called Beserk
2) This way when Griff is re-introduced as the ultimate badass, our faces won't get rocked off as Griff and Guts fight each other 


also,
the Skull Knight is awsomeness


----------



## CABLE (Oct 23, 2005)

mike_william said:
			
		

> The armor isn't really giving him any more power than his human body has.  If I remember right the manga simply said it removed the restrictions placed on his body to prevent him from using his muscles to full capacity.  I also removes the sensation of pain or fear of death, so he can literally put 100% of his human body's capacity into his offense.  I think it's a cool way to boost his power without doing something more obvious like making him a demon.  Plus the whole emotional-instability side of the armor makes it entirely cooler.  He just fucking kills everything in his sight when he flips out in it.



Regardless, it don't look as cool when it goes into berserker mode and covers his face.


----------



## Kepa (Oct 24, 2005)

Limitles Shadow said:
			
		

> 1) We know why it's called Beserk
> 2) This way when Griff is re-introduced as the ultimate badass, our faces won't get rocked off as Griff and Guts fight each other


1)eh, when guts went berserk against some of the previous monsters (like the elven-bug queen) it was obvious enough 
2)yeah griff is cool...but I wonder how guts will overcome his cursed sign, I mean he can't even get close to god's hand without almost fainting from the pain:S


----------



## rubbereruben (Oct 24, 2005)

He has a pretty good seal on his seal now, so  I don't really worry about that though.

But Griffith isn't part of the God Hand anymore, he's just a fucking immortal biatch... XD

His seal doesn't react to Grif anymore... so I believe


----------



## Colossus (Oct 24, 2005)

that seal on his seal is just not to attract ghosts , where does it mentioned grif is immortal now XD , his seal will react to grif cuz caskas did when she tried to tuch griffith in vol 22 :S


----------



## Codde (Oct 24, 2005)

rubbereruben said:
			
		

> He has a pretty good seal on his seal now, so  I don't really worry about that though.
> 
> But Griffith isn't part of the God Hand anymore, he's just a fucking immortal biatch... XD
> 
> His seal doesn't react to Grif anymore... so I believe


Not part of the God Hand anymore?

I don't thikn it's possible to leave... didn't he simply take a body in the human world? Slan has done that before, just that she used a bunch of troll guts lying around... as I believe Griffith was reborn into a body.


----------



## Smokeyjay (Oct 24, 2005)

He's still part of the god hand.  In fact, his presence is part of God hand's plan to merge the two worlds (the astral and real world) causing some big evil to fall over the world.

Thats why all the apostles are following him with the exception of that Kushan emperor.  They see him as a god-which he is.


----------



## CABLE (Oct 24, 2005)

For all you long time Berserk fans, I suggest reading volumes 4-14 again, it allows you to rekindle the hate you once held for Griffith.  Makes the series much better.  I remember first reading it and i hated Griffith so fucking much for doing what he did.  Its just cool how a manga can bring out emotions like that.  You should really do it.  It makes it alot more meaningful.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Oct 24, 2005)

Master Hiko said:
			
		

> For all you long time Berserk fans, I suggest reading volumes 4-14 again, it allows you to rekindle the hate you once held for Griffith.  Makes the series much better.  I remember first reading it and i hated Griffith so fucking much for doing what he did.  Its just cool how a manga can bring out emotions like that.  You should really do it.  It makes it alot more meaningful.




Also, it adds more for your anticaption of Guts ripping Griffith a new asshole.


----------



## CABLE (Oct 24, 2005)

Tobi said:
			
		

> Also, it adds more for your anticaption of Guts ripping Griffith a new asshole.



Well put Kuchiki.


----------



## ydraliskos (Oct 25, 2005)

I remember reading the """elf""" queen saga... The faces Gutts made... 

He really is more scary than a lot of the stuff he fights against, and I mean you find yourself siding with the monsters sometimes, because they are clearly the underdogs vs him...

Even then, you can't help feeling for him. There are other hopeless (and I mean why bother living hopeless) characters in manga, but he really has it the worst..


----------



## TheVileOne (Oct 25, 2005)

However, isn't the Berserk armor damaging Guts' body as well?  Isn't it causing him atrophy?  His hair has started to turn grey already.  It is affecting him.  Not to mention the guy is still in his early 20's.


----------



## Viciousness (Oct 25, 2005)

^yeah it is, every time he uses it, they said he broke his ankles and stuff last time. I think he is going to have to recover fully somehow maybe the fairy queen will heal him. Then put back the armor if he plans to defeat Griffith and his army of monsters like Zodd, the dragon guy he fought before, Locus, the guy with the arrows, etc. Unless he takes them all individually on seperate occasions.
And theyll have enough problems with the guy their fighting now. Yeah and Gutts is young to have that gray hair he got from the Berserk armor but since the manga has been going on so long I wonder if the mangaka did it to reflect himself aging, since he views Gutts as more mature now as well.


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Oct 25, 2005)

Guts path is one of pain and suffering, I don't think it'll be easy for him, I mean, the guy is totally fucked up and still fights like an animal. Guts > it all. 
Can't wait for that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Griffith get his ass owned by Guts. 
I'm guessing he'll abandon the armor at some point, maybe it'll be destroyed or something.


----------



## mike_william (Oct 25, 2005)

People were talking about guts not being able to get near griffith because of the pain of the curse seal, but remember the berserk armor kills all pain.  He can get next to griffith now because the armor will negate the pain of the curse seal.  At least that's how I think it'll work.

And griffith is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).  He coulda been hitting caska at any time over those years in the hawks, but the only person the manga showed he had sex with before the princess was the baron.  Caska....or baron?  He's definetely a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

And it's about time they make it to the elf king and get Caska's mind back so guts can get some pussy....he already tried to bite her nipple off, the man is going into withdrawal.


----------



## Codde (Oct 25, 2005)

Well not many people seem to like Griffith... of course I do hate him... But at least he stuck with his goals and eventually achieved it due to his extreme desire to fulfill his ambition, to the point of doing what he did to the former Band of the Hawks, and even sleeping with an old guy along the way (though he might've done that regardless....).


----------



## Smokeyjay (Oct 25, 2005)

I like Griffith.  He makes the story much more interesting and entertaining.  He isn't the stereotypical villain in the story.

Does Guts still have the behelit?  If he does, he might become an apostle as well.  I thought that the moment the behelit comes into wrong hands, it will find a way to disappear.  Guts has had it for a while now.


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Oct 25, 2005)

I don't think he can become an apostle, since he was sacrified and survived. 
Branded humans cannot be apostle, they can? And also, that would go totally agains his beliefs, he would not join the God Hand as an apostle.
I think he may become something like Skull Knight, but still more human (the dude is an empty armor...).


----------



## TheVileOne (Oct 25, 2005)

I think Guts' grey hair is more symbolic of his lifestyle taking its toll on him.  As for him maturing, I really don't think Guts has matured that much.  I think the biggest changes he went through was his time with the Band Of The Hawk.


----------



## Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

I've been reading Berserk recently, and got up to around the part of the story with the witches and trolls, and I'm finding it extremely boring. :s

The part about Guts growing up and his time in the Band of the Hawk was wonderful, a manga classic, but now... x_x

Does it get any better after volume 24 or so?


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Oct 25, 2005)

Let me guess... You don't like the RPG party style, that's it? Well... Guts companions will stick with him for the time being, they're on a journey now.
IMO it gets better after Vol 26, I would make a little effort and read some more, since you're already on 24+ anyway.


----------



## Codde (Oct 25, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It's finally getting back on track you can say with the whole Griffith deal and the fact that Gutts is out to get revenge on him, not some random fairy. Kushan officially declared war in the last chapter(in the place that Gutts and the rest were in). And well one of the armies fighting against Kushan is the new Band of the Hawks lead by Griffith. Latest chapter was the first time someone recognized Gutts has one of the Band of the Hawks. So things are looking very interesting right about now. 




Though before that, I did find it intersting. We do learn of one of Skull Knight's old acquaintances and some other interesting things. Though others may disagree.


----------



## TheVileOne (Oct 25, 2005)

The thing I wonder about.  Will Griffith and Guts find a common enemy in Kushan and fight against him?

I wonder what Griffith's intentions are.  World domination for the God Hand?


----------



## Gutsu (Oct 26, 2005)

Code said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same here been loved that part plus it shows later on Guts not being alone anymore and accepting his comrades. Don't see how Guts would be able to go one by himself and Caska he was already starting to feel worn out both Physicaly and mentally. Loved the part when a drunk guy dirty's Schierke new dress and Guts punches the for "ruining his family's dress". Shows how Guts has become more "human" than he was during his black swordman days.



> People were talking about guts not being able to get near griffith because of the pain of the curse seal, but remember the berserk armor kills all pain. He can get next to griffith now because the armor will negate the pain of the curse seal. At least that's how I think it'll work.



Plus I don't really see how much of a chance Guts has agaisn't Zodd. Guts can handle his human form now but still gets his assed kicked when he goes his apostle form. With Guts in his armor at least he now has a chance to take down Zodd and other apostles that are as strong as him.


----------



## mike_william (Oct 26, 2005)

I'd have to say I've liked the entire series.  I can't remember ever reading any part of it and not being entertained.  The troll part of the series was obviously trying to set the stage for guts fighting not only regular apostles, but also god hand members.  With the dimensions slowly merging with griffith's return, it seems the other god hand members will be able to materialize in the real world like Slann did.  The troll part also gave some back story to Skull Knight and gave guts the power up he needed to stand against the fuckers that used to whoop his ass.  Silke also seems to be developing a substitute-father complex with guts, that's kinda interesting.  And ishidoro is developing a jealousy issues with silke.

The book has been pretty consistent to me.  It's hard to get better than the flashback arc, but I don't think the manga ever dropped below excellent quality at any point.


----------



## TheVileOne (Oct 27, 2005)

If they ever make more Berserk anime, I think they should wait until the story is finished (at this rate...never or in about 30 years  ).  That way they can skip certain parts because you know...the manga did kind of drag at times after the flashback era was over.


----------



## Limitles Shadow (Oct 27, 2005)

Kepa said:
			
		

> 1)eh, when guts went berserk against some of the previous monsters (like the elven-bug queen) it was obvious enough
> 2)yeah griff is cool...but I wonder how guts will overcome his cursed sign, I mean he can't even get close to god's hand without almost fainting from the pain:S



Over-come his cursed sign?
I have a feeling it might have something to do with Beserker rage   (ignore pain while fighting)


----------



## CABLE (Oct 27, 2005)

TheVileOne said:
			
		

> If they ever make more Berserk anime, I think they should wait until the story is finished (at this rate...never or in about 30 years  ).  That way they can skip certain parts because you know...the manga did kind of drag at times after the flashback era was over.



Im gonna guess 10 years.  Thinking 15-20 more volumes, and it took him 15 years to do 30, you can think 10 volumes every 5 years.  So probaly around 5 to 10 more years.  Ha. ill still be in my 20s then.


----------



## Gutsu (Oct 28, 2005)

Chapter 264 raw it out!

Man the artwork looks just incridible.


----------



## Colossus (Oct 28, 2005)

hmmm......can u post a link cuz i cant find it anywhere XD thanks


----------



## Gutsu (Oct 28, 2005)

You can get it at  forums

Direct link:

Scroll down to the poster name GoHF to view it online



or to dl the chapter:  

scroll down to the poster name Aazealh click on "New Episode".


----------



## Colossus (Oct 29, 2005)

thank you very much man


----------



## mike_william (Oct 29, 2005)

It'd be nice if the new chapter would get translated soon.  My japanese reading ability reaches it's limits with anything past shounen manga.

Goddamn japanese and their 80 billion kanji.  Speak english mother fuckers!


----------



## Gutsu (Oct 29, 2005)

mike_william said:
			
		

> It'd be nice if the new chapter would get translated soon.  My japanese reading ability reaches it's limits with anything past shounen manga.
> 
> Goddamn japanese and their 80 billion kanji.  Speak english mother fuckers!



It's been translated already. There's a forum section to where you can see translations for each chapter chapter. Go to Volume 30 section. But I think you can't see Volume 30 section at all because you need to sign up first once you sign up and log in you be able to view that section.

    SK forums

direct link to ch 264 translation:


----------



## Sasuto (Dec 4, 2005)

could you guys give me a link for a site where i could download 260 to 264? plz thx


----------



## Sasuto (Dec 4, 2005)

hmm thanks


----------



## rangeofhakke (Dec 19, 2005)

Does anyone know what is up with Berserk lately?  The last chp i have is v30 265.  Has anything else come out? Is he on a break? Is there a website where i can keep up to date with berserk news?  That was a lot of questions but it would be great if someone could help me out.  Thanks!


----------



## Codde (Dec 19, 2005)

Next chapter supposed to come out on December 22nd (this Thursday).


----------



## Viciousness (Dec 19, 2005)

^thx for the info code, and congrats on 3000 posts.


----------



## Fire101 (Dec 24, 2005)

chap 266


----------



## Codde (Dec 24, 2005)

Great chapter. It's always nice to see Gutts fight... Well it seems another "break", but it's really only 1 week longer than the usual bi-weekly rate that it's supposed to go at.


----------



## CABLE (Dec 24, 2005)

ya, but don't expect the fun to last for too long.  I'm guessing we'll get a 6 chapter run before another long ass break.


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Dec 26, 2005)

Beserk is handsdown my favorite manga and anime series.....

I think it goes a bit overboard with the graphics at time (all the rapes and stuff), but man it's one of the best written stories ever.  

takes too long though, he's been writing this for what like 10 years now??  and it still dosn't look close to ending....

Man, anybody know where i can find some of kentaro's other mangas???  I can't seem to find em anywhere online


----------



## mercs (Jan 2, 2006)

*Berserk*

You Beauty!!!!

Thanks ever so much, I can now finally go to my grave knowing I've had the privilege of having read each and every volume of Berserk.

Fire101 - Thankyou


----------



## solinari67 (Jan 10, 2006)

it isn't over yet, though...and from the looks of things (and miura's erratic schedule) probably won't be for a while.


----------



## narutorulez (Jan 10, 2006)

yeah,miura has said in several interviews that there is a manga that has going on in about 20 years that he has been reading all that time and he wanted berserk to be like that


----------



## SSJLance (Jan 10, 2006)

I've just finished reading Vol.28 it is really cool, I think I heard something about them animating the rest of the series, I hope it's true.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Has anybody notice though that the beggining doesn't match with how the manga is currently going? It makes the first two and a half volumes meaningless . Also I didn't really like that Locust dude's demon form, but other than that this is on of the best mangas ever.


----------



## Shishou (Jan 10, 2006)

They won't animate the rest of the series.


----------



## CABLE (Jan 10, 2006)

SSJLance said:
			
		

> I've just finished reading Vol.28 it is really cool, I think I heard something about them animating the rest of the series, I hope it's true.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Not true but I think theres a 50/50 chance that an oav may be released in the future and/or an actual tv series.


----------



## Fire101 (Jan 11, 2006)

SSJLance said:
			
		

> I've just finished reading Vol.28 it is really cool, I think I heard something about them animating the rest of the series, I hope it's true.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


 
The current manga passed up the part from the first two volumes a long time ago. I just looked it up, and there is a "2 years later" back in volume 14(chap4(pg10)), at the very start of the pirkaf arc.  Ever since then, its all been new, so it matches up fine.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jan 11, 2006)

Volume 31 begins now with the release of chapter 267.

And you know what its "Milla Time" haha hahaha ha
go to : Ritual Scan Forge or tokyotosho.com

Its finally here, here precious ohhh YEeeeeeeees

Chaos, Minions, Apostles & God Hand ... hmmm maybe
but that would be telling


----------



## zounds-_ (Jan 13, 2006)

narutorulez said:
			
		

> yeah,miura has said in several interviews that there is a manga that has going on in about 20 years that he has been reading all that time and he wanted berserk to be like that



Yeah the manga is called afaik "Guin Saga"


----------



## neostar8710 (Jan 15, 2006)

i just caught up to berserk. wow. the flashback with the hawks were plain awesome. plain epic. the stories following after are pretty well done as well. the flashback showed that gatts wasn't that brutal as he was portrayed in the 1st 2 volumes imo. the berserk armor is majorly kool.  but right now, its getting a tad repetitive with fairy girl constantly using her summons or w/e. but i have faith in the manga. =D


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Jan 16, 2006)

yes, the ftp.hugemassif.com site thingy...well, Berserk Volume 5 is corrupted...does anyone know where i can get this volume from?


----------



## Ghokun (Jan 17, 2006)

If you know how to download with irc you can find from #lurk@irc.irchighway.net


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Jan 17, 2006)

Just came to drop by and pay my respect to the berserk thread^^what a masterpiece


----------



## Ghokun (Jan 17, 2006)

Masamunenissay said:
			
		

> Just came to drop by and pay my respect to the berserk thread^^what a masterpiece


Truly it is,

Have you read the last chapter ? At the end silke ( witch girl ) saw something , what was it, any ideas ?


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Jan 17, 2006)

Ghokun said:
			
		

> Truly it is,
> 
> Have you read the last chapter ? At the end silke ( witch girl ) saw something , what was it, any ideas ?



267?? Then no


----------



## Fire101 (Jan 18, 2006)

Ghokun said:
			
		

> Truly it is,
> 
> Have you read the last chapter ? At the end silke ( witch girl ) saw something , what was it, any ideas ?


 

*Spoiler*: _267_ 



It looked like it was just the fire elemental spirit thing she was looking for to do her magic.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Jan 18, 2006)

Berserk FUCKING owns....


----------



## Ghokun (Jan 19, 2006)

Masamunenissay, great sig there o:


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Jan 19, 2006)

Thx^^

267 ownage,can't wait for next one


----------



## zounds-_ (Feb 2, 2006)

268 released by evil genius .


----------



## Kepa (Feb 3, 2006)

zounds-_ said:
			
		

> 268 released by evil genius .


yeah, you noticed the 2 posts above yours?? they say the same thing, and include download links


----------



## zounds-_ (Feb 3, 2006)

Nope I didn't. So..? :=)


----------



## CABLE (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks alot I'm on vacation so I don't have irc. reps to jool.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Feb 11, 2006)

love this manga but only got up to volume 28.

i reallu need to catch up -.-;;


----------



## Kepa (Feb 12, 2006)

El Jackal said:
			
		

> love this manga but only got up to volume 28.
> 
> i reallu need to catch up -.-;;


you really do... c269 is once again ass kicking time


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Feb 12, 2006)

Awesome chapter,^^....


----------



## Freija (Feb 12, 2006)

Kepa said:
			
		

> you really do... c269 is once again ass kicking time


well pure action it kicks ass, but im 
*Spoiler*: _berserk armor spoiler_ 



tired of him "fight 3 sec later=berserk armor=3 sec later Silke gotta save his ass" when will he learn to control this


----------



## Kepa (Feb 12, 2006)

Uchiha_Itachi_ said:
			
		

> well pure action it kicks ass, but im
> *Spoiler*: _berserk armor spoiler_
> 
> 
> ...


well, yes, and hopefully the mangaka is too
meaning that this time things might turn out bad... (because imo berserk has lost it's intense touch when he replaced humans by monsters, and introduced fairy tales witches and soldiers to gut's aid.)..


----------



## Freija (Feb 14, 2006)

Kepa said:
			
		

> well, yes, and hopefully the mangaka is too
> meaning that this time things might turn out bad... (because imo berserk has lost it's intense touch when he replaced humans by monsters, and introduced fairy tales witches and soldiers to gut's aid.)..


oy:amazed Silke rocks ^_^ but it was awhile since he cut up an apostle, XD and now he's like a superhero, comes to rescue and shit, first volume rocked, he made a town burn to get to an apostle


----------



## Pratz (Feb 16, 2006)

So far, the chapters have just been getting better and better. Go Miura!


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Feb 19, 2006)

Hmm where can I get my hands on the manga!? Been looking for awhile now :c. 

PS; has to be free =P


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Feb 24, 2006)

Damnit, now im pissed at the Berserk manga...why, because i am on Volume 29 and there is only one full volume left before I catch up...and Serpico rules...farnese should die...Ishidoro can stay...anywho, im just pissed that this manga isnt finished, if you get my drift, its been worked on for what? 10 years??  Yet, i see no ending in sight, and now im almost caught up already... the Mangaka needs to work quicker yet still maintain quality is all im saying...


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Feb 24, 2006)

I think Berserk staterd 15 years ago. I'm fine with the lenght, since it has a lot of story to develop, there's a fucking *lot* of things that we have to know.
But sure it's damn long. Can't wait for the next chapter.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Feb 24, 2006)

thats what im saying, this manga owns, but there is still a shit load of content...ill be 35 by the time it ends...


----------



## narutorulez (Feb 26, 2006)

damn the new chapter was totaly awsome!


*Spoiler*: __ 



and the nice twist of Schierke trapped in the Berserker armor was also pretty awsome


----------



## Kepa (Feb 26, 2006)

Mongoloid Gnome said:
			
		

> I think Berserk staterd 15 years ago. I'm fine with the lenght, since it has a lot of story to develop, there's a fucking *lot* of things that we have to know.
> But sure it's damn long. Can't wait for the next chapter.


yeah, but it was a lot of fun catching up on all those years... but frankly, waiting a month for a new release kinda ruins berserk


----------



## frizbee1 (Mar 4, 2006)

March 10th Baby

Nothing comes close to Berserk's story.  The closest thing would be The Song Of Fire And Ice series. Both are great, both have long waits.


----------



## CABLE (Mar 4, 2006)

I'd say Berserk will end in 10-15 years.  He is deeply inspired by the novel series Guin Saga which is about 100 books long.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 5, 2006)

I started with the anime series then read the manga. I fucking love every bit of it. The intense visuals never waver. Its a feast for the eyes and mind.


----------



## thevassago (Mar 5, 2006)

Will there be a second season or ova for berserk anime?


----------



## solinari67 (Mar 6, 2006)

frizbee1 said:
			
		

> March 10th Baby
> 
> Nothing comes close to Berserk's story.  The closest thing would be The Song Of Fire And Ice series. Both are great, both have long waits.




it's good see another martin fan on the boards.  (i just finished book one yesterday and bought book two today).

honestly though, i LOVE the absolute horror and suffering that seeps through the first 14 volumes of the manga.  after that it kinda fades into a more generic fantasy setting.  
*Spoiler*: __ 



 i mean, how long has it been since guts thought about casca?  or griffith?  and why are they going to elfland anyway?


 maybe its the fact that miura is only releasing about 15-20 chapters a year now, but i'd really like to see something that's gonna mess with my mind the way those first few volumes did...i mean, the man wasn't able to sleep at night since he'd be fighting off all sorts of demons, etc.

it may sound like i'm bitching, but honestly, its my favorite ongoing manga.


----------



## Crowe (Mar 8, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Am I the only one to believe that 'Caska's child will be one of the main/final villains? 
Caska vs Child
Gutts vs Griffith?


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 9, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



You're kinda right Pek... Griffith used Caska's baby to come back into the world... so they're one and the same right now.


----------



## CABLE (Mar 9, 2006)

Why are you guys using spoiler tags?  This is a discussion for up to date Berserk talk.


----------



## martryn (Mar 9, 2006)

I still need to get the latest few chapters.  Last I remember was the crew was hopping on a boat with Far's new fiance'.


----------



## CABLE (Mar 9, 2006)

martryn said:
			
		

> I still need to get the latest few chapters.  Last I remember was the crew was hopping on a boat with Far's new fiance'.



Lemme up them and I'll pm you.  I should have them somwhere.


----------



## martryn (Mar 9, 2006)

> Lemme up them and I'll pm you. I should have them somwhere.



That would fucking rock.  I know I can't be too far behind.

Where can I get them straight off the press, fresh and new, when they come out?


----------



## CABLE (Mar 9, 2006)

I am upping 262-269.  I'm pretty sure you left off at 261.


----------



## martryn (Mar 9, 2006)

> I am upping 262-269. I'm pretty sure you left off at 261.



Actually, I have 266...  I guess I'm not far behind at all.


----------



## CABLE (Mar 9, 2006)

okay, then ill just send you 267-269


----------



## CABLE (Mar 11, 2006)

fucking magic.  Why do they have to go to magic.  Anywho.  Good chapter, Beserker armor is always fun to someextent.  I like how everytime he uses it it hurts him.  I predict its going to eventually be that he will get to a point where if he takes it off, he'll die.


----------



## narutorulez (Mar 11, 2006)

gah! i cant find chapter 270 anywhere!


----------



## Akaichikyu (Mar 11, 2006)

go to TokyoTosho


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 11, 2006)

Link removed
Bam! its up now. Just check.


----------



## narutorulez (Mar 11, 2006)

ah finaly i can download it! ooooh i feel like going Berserk ^^


----------



## CABLE (Mar 11, 2006)

[SS]​_Mai-Otome​_-​_21​_LQ​_[8E246704].avi

[SS]​_Mai-Otome​_-​_21​_LQ​_[8E246704].avi

[SS]​_Mai-Otome​_-​_21​_LQ​_[8E246704].avi

[SS]​_Mai-Otome​_-​_21​_LQ​_[8E246704].avi

HQ version.


----------



## Jin22 (Mar 13, 2006)

The battle between Guts(I prefer this sp. over Gatts) and General Bascogne is one of my top fights to ever be done. I do find Zod aiding Guts in that battle to be very interesting. I'm of the opinion that Zod help him mainly for Griffith's sake, but at the same time he seemed very interested in Guts as well.  Does Zod make anymore appearances after the eclipse and what was the real reason he aided Guts in that battle? I don't usually do this but, spoilers are welcomed.


----------



## Tenderfoot (Mar 13, 2006)

When  and if Caska re-gains her heart [or memory] anyone think she will still care for Gutts? 
I'll feel kinda sorry for the dude, after all the fighting he has been through trying  to protect her. I'm even bewilded by the fact that even the current Caska hates or maybe is afraid of Gutts, and yet he is trying so had to protect her.


----------



## Tennyo_night_elf (Mar 13, 2006)

Yes, Zod makes more apperances in the manga after the eclipse. You have to read it to find out though. ^_~

And Caska, yes, I am very much looking forward to her returning normal, but when that happens, I really don't know what will happen afterwards. Guts is really alone in the world, even though he has that second group, Caska is really his light, and I think it'll be too horrible if Caska left Guts after she got her 'heart' back. 
I'm hoping she'll fight along side Guts but when she meets a certain person I think things will become complacated and she may turn on Guts during the last fight, though I think she'll side with Guts in the very, very end...I hope. Well, with the way the manga is going, Guts might end up dead or SK verison 2...gosh I hope not...and Caska leaving him might be his greatest challenge ever, to fight, alone, with the love of his life siding with his greatest foe. I really hope that Caska will stay with Guts and they live a simi normal life together after they kill femto/Griffith with um, their...you know...and be happy. That might be too happy of an ending for this manga. T_T I guess we all have to wait and see, might take another 15-20 years, but lets all hope for the best, right?


----------



## Freija (Mar 14, 2006)

this is why monthly stuff sucks, you'll get old before they are done >_<


----------



## CABLE (Mar 14, 2006)

Uchiha_Itachi_ said:
			
		

> this is why monthly stuff sucks, you'll get old before they are done >_<



Bi-Monthly.


----------



## martryn (Mar 14, 2006)

> this is why monthly stuff sucks, you'll get old before they are done >_<



I understand it though.  A lot of detail goes into the manga.  The art is much more complex than something like Naruto or Bleach.


----------



## Freija (Mar 14, 2006)

Cable said:
			
		

> Bi-Monthly.


meh, almost the same >,> still a long waiting time >,<


----------



## Kepa (Mar 14, 2006)

martryn said:
			
		

> I understand it though. A lot of detail goes into the manga. The art is much more complex than something like Naruto or Bleach.


yeah, but still.... berserk was most exciting when I was behind a couple of volumes and got to read it all at once
nowadays the suspension is zero because of the long wait


----------



## Kerzian (Mar 14, 2006)

Well now that I have finished reading the whole manga in about 2-3 days I can easily say that this is the best manga I have ever experienced. It's so raw and I like this sadistic world unlike all the other mangas I have read. Simply amazing in my opinion.


----------



## Tennyo_night_elf (Mar 15, 2006)

Yes, I _love _this manga and I will wait for it to finish even if I die before the mangaka finishes it....(umm...yeaaaaa, that made sense, but you guys know what I mean)


----------



## martryn (Mar 15, 2006)

I get the feeling that that little kid that lived from the Band of the Hawk is going to turn against Gatsu one day and rejoin Griffith.


----------



## Tennyo_night_elf (Mar 15, 2006)

Ricket???? I think he is harmless, plus Guts told him what happend during the eclipse, so I think he would stay away from Griffith.


----------



## CABLE (Mar 15, 2006)

martryn said:
			
		

> I get the feeling that that little kid that lived from the Band of the Hawk is going to turn against Gatsu one day and rejoin Griffith.



I've been thinking that for a while.  Griffith will manipulate the young Rickert who never knew of what he did since he wasn't in the eclipse as well as Goto's(sp?) daughter.  If Miura didn't have plans for Rickert in the future, he probably wouldn't have kept out of the eclipse.  Miura's a genius so whatever he does with Rick will be badass.


----------



## Thanatopsis123 (Mar 15, 2006)

Okay, so I just read through it all in a few days and am now caught up.  I knew this series was taking forever and knowing that, I only wanted to sate my curiosity from having seen the anime by reading the manga a bit.  I then decided I'd read just until Caska got her "heart" back, then hold off until it was finished.  I had no idea until a few minutes ago, however, that this manga has been running for 17 years!  Sadly, she still hasn't gotten it back and I'm already caught up!  Doh!

But anyway, the question I've been really wondering about while reading is this:  Does anyone actually like Griffith?  Where the manga is now or at any point along it?

Oh, and about that Caska question somebody asked on the last page.  I think it was plainly forshadowed by the Skull Knight that Caska will not want Gatts to seek revenge on Griffith.  At some point, she'll get in his way.  I think she'll still love Gatts but I don't think she'll ever get over Griffith.  And honestly, I can't see Gatts and Caska living happily ever after by the end either.

And as Caska might not remember the intervening years between the Festival and when she gets her "heart" back, it gives me little reason to think she'll be changed much since then.  I think the better question is:  Will Gatts still love her?  I don't think he loves her as she is now and she's little more at present than both a glimmer of hope of getting the old Caska back and a source for Gatts continued rage towards Griffith.  Gatts has certainly changed since the Festival.  At one point I thought he might fall for Farneze in the meantime and so when Caska gets her "heart" back there would be a little love triangle contention there.  But I no longer think that.

Seeing as I'm just diving right into this Berserk Discussion, I'll continue.  What has been your favorite arcs?  As for as fighting goes, I think the best was the Lost Children Arc.  Story and characterwise, the Arc that took place at the holy ground/tower place.

I'm truly stumped about how this all may end.  Will it be the usual bit where when at last the moment of revenge is to be had, they have a change of heart?  I hope not.  At the moment the only way I can think of that I'd be happy with this ending is something like what happened in the Kenshin OVAs.  Gatts final killing blow to Griffith also kills Caska.  

But it'll be a long time before we find out how it'll all end.  He has allies again but even Apostles are still a huge challenge for him.  That will take a lot of chapters if he has to kill all the extra strong Apostles Griffith has surrounded himself with.  And I've always been curious about whether or not the author was going to actually have Gatts kill off each member of the God Hand one by one.  Yeeeesh, that'll take forever.

One last closing comment for now, just for the hell of it.  I really like Gatts current group (well, not Farneze so much) but am really disappointed the archer guy under Griffith is not on the good side.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 15, 2006)

> Where the manga is now or at any point along it?


 Meh, I am disappoined with his current form.....


> and she's little more at present than both a glimmer of hope of getting the old Caska back and a source for Gatts continued rage towards Griffith.


She's like a ghost adding motivation to his vengance...



> But it'll be a long time before we find out how it'll all end.


I hope so.....
The end should involve massvie death, like a shakepear play, all improtant charaters die, and the epilog is done by the God hand promising that they will always exist and something such.....


----------



## Tennyo_night_elf (Mar 16, 2006)

Hmmm...Well I think Guts still loves her, it's just kinda, well, he has changed since the eclipse, but her condition and the fact they both are 'branded' keeps those feelings at a distance and at a shadow. Please remember volume 21 when Griffith is reborn and Guts goes for him, what stops him? Caska, she, in her state, calls out for Griffith, once he hears her, he stops. If Caska is just a reminder of his hate for Griffith, I don't think she (just her voice, she didn't even move two steps) could have stopped him. Remember that 'moonchild' incident during volume 28? He loves her, but with her like that, as stated in volume 23, he just can't be gentle with her...well, he has never been gentle. And Ricket, during Volume 22, Guts told him what happend during the eclipse, so he knows what happend, I think he would be a little crazy to join Griffith, I think him and Erika will continue to play support characters for Guts. 

Oh, Sk said "What you want might not be what she wants"...that could mean anything, not just pretaining to revenge on Griffith, it could also mean she might not want her heart back or, well I have a few thoughts on that, but I'm just going to wait and see what the author meant by that. 

Also, again why I think Guts still loves her, he took her with him, if he didn't, he would have left her with Ricket. I think it would be best to read 23 again. His love for her is an important part of the story, so I don't think Miura would just have that changed, Guts has changed, not his feelings for Caska. It's just hard to see, especially with a story as um, like this (gore, rape, sadistic themes, dark powers, etc.).  Guts didn't take her with him for her just to be a reminder of his hate for Griffith. And Guts still wants the old Caska back, no matter what, even if she would get in his way, 28 showed that.

But, like it has been said, it will take awhile for things to be reveiled. All we can do is wait and read. Miura is about 30 or 40 ish, so I think he will finish Berserk before he retires, so like 60ish...we have another 20 years of Berserk, probably, if we are all around 20ish, we will all be 40ish (still alive) by the time it's done. But thats all speculation, he might finish it in ten. Who knows...


----------



## Kaki (Mar 16, 2006)

> Guts didn't take her with him for her just to be a reminder of his hate for Griffith.


yea, but she occasionaly serves the purpose.


----------



## Chatulio (Mar 16, 2006)

Is the dog beast within gatts supposed to represent his hatred and fear in a physical form?


----------



## Kaki (Mar 16, 2006)

It seems to be a symbol of his berserk....


----------



## Tennyo_night_elf (Mar 17, 2006)

Its also something that has to do with the brand, not quiet pyhical form, sorta like an asrtal from of his anger and hate. It's kinda hard for me to explain...^^;
Also a symbol of his berserk...


----------



## -sX- (Mar 17, 2006)

it is like what the witch says as the "Hellfire"..like the strong anger within him..


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 17, 2006)

I'm finally up to date! And 270 ended with such a good cliffhanger too!


----------



## jkingler (Mar 17, 2006)

Yes, yes it did. O_o

I can't wait until the 24th!


----------



## CABLE (Mar 17, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> I'm finally up to date! And 270 ended with such a good cliffhanger too!



Your lucky you just caught up.  The mangas been in somewhat of a lull for the last 10 chapters.  Cept for Roderick, hes the bomb drizzle.

On topic, I was thinking about who else will join Guts's crew, and I realized, Silat is definately going to join.  He and Guts have scrapped alot in the past and now hes back in the picture and after finding out his leader was a demon, he is having second thoughts about his alligance.  So when he and Guts learn they have a common enemy Silat joins Guts.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 18, 2006)

Sounds right.....



> The mangas been in somewhat of a lull for the last 10 chapters.


Wow, thats nearly a year....


----------



## Codde (Mar 18, 2006)

Well I'd say that at least it's getting back on track, I liked the other arcs such as the whole Roshinu or Mozgu deal, but at the same time, Griffith wasn't as directly involved as he is now. Though I guess the point is to get to wherever Puck's homeland is (which I'm interesting in seeing anytime now... but I'm also intersted in seeing some action during this whole war deal), getting revenege against Griffith is the main goal.


----------



## CABLE (Mar 18, 2006)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> Sounds right.....
> 
> Wow, thats nearly a year....



Obviously your not up to date with the manga.  Not even close.


----------



## less (Mar 18, 2006)

Thought I'd stop by this thread to tell the pimpers that Berserk is really growing on me, but then the spoilers make me shriek. I'm an idiot. 

Anyway: Berserk is really growing on me. I've just read volume five, so I guess I'm a bit behind, but hey.


----------



## CABLE (Mar 18, 2006)

less said:
			
		

> Thought I'd stop by this thread to tell the pimpers that Berserk is really growing on me, but then the spoilers make me shriek. I'm an idiot.
> 
> Anyway: Berserk is really growing on me. I've just read volume five, so I guess I'm a bit behind, but hey.



You should discuss in kinlgers thread cuz you'll definately get spoiler here.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 18, 2006)

What's with Teszandrus' avatar and sig? I've not seen that monster.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 18, 2006)

Well, they are fancy color versions of a neo hawk fight you should have read....


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 18, 2006)

The lost chapter?


----------



## Kaki (Mar 18, 2006)

no....its definently not....


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 18, 2006)

Which volume and chapter is it?


----------



## Kool ka lang (Mar 18, 2006)

read through to pack 2......Wow. This is some stuff. Probably the worst part was when Gutts or gats got.............u know. 

Pretty much the darkest manga I've ever read. I'll probably still read it, can't say I love it too much though. maybe I need to read the rest of the manga.


----------



## Comoesa (Mar 18, 2006)

Does the guy that makes this manga love griffith or what . First he killed everyone to be come femto. Then Femto got pregnant with guts and caskas child(how is this possible!)it was a preme and then some freaky aposle eats it and then comes griffith again. In the begging of the manga when griffith was good i liked him. Them he chose power and killed everyon off cept guts and caska . But bringing him back in griffith form! Also what about femto is oringinal griffith split into two femto and reborn grifftih. Explain please!


----------



## Kaki (Mar 18, 2006)

> Then Femto got pregnant with guts and caskas child


 he he he....umm I don't think femto got pregnat........


----------



## Zaru (Mar 19, 2006)

Woah. There have been four times where i was so addicted to a manga that i left anything else behind and read the whole day through.

That were Death Note, Kenshin, Ichigo 100% and of course this one, Berserk. I will spread this to my friends too, because Berserk is really an awesome piece of manga.

Btw i've read somewhere around here that Berserk exists since 17 years... are you for real? That would be the mangaka's ultimate work in his whole life...


----------



## Level 70 Orc Ninja (Mar 19, 2006)

Vyrusthecyrus said:
			
		

> Btw i've read somewhere around here that Berserk exists since 17 years... are you for real? That would be the mangaka's ultimate work in his whole life...



The Wikipedia Naruto article

Yeah, surprised me too. To see a manga of this calibur begin in 1989 is amazing.


----------



## CABLE (Mar 19, 2006)

Level 60 Orc Ninja said:
			
		

> The Wikipedia Naruto article
> 
> Yeah, surprised me too. To see a manga of this calibur begin in 1989 is amazing.



Not really. Don't hate on old school manga.  Some of the best mangas were made before most of us were born.

EDIT: @Kag, just saw your question on the last page.  Tez's sig is Grunbeld in apostle form.  Its just misleading because of the odd coloring, you more expect him to be be grey/silver/white more like his armor but thats a pretty cool concept methinks.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 19, 2006)

Yeah, I realised that I skipped volume 27 by mistake. Kinda stupid I know, now it has been rectified.


----------



## CABLE (Mar 19, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> Yeah, I realised that I skipped volume 27 by mistake. Kinda stupid I know, now it has been rectified.



Wow.  Thats a big mistake.  Weren't you like, "WTF, when did this happen?"


----------



## skunkworks (Mar 19, 2006)

I don't mind being spoiled, so can someone tell me if Gatts and Griffith (Femto) fight again. Spoiler tag it if you have to.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 19, 2006)

NO. 

Yea, I forgot how to spell Grunbeld, but I saw him as a fire crystal dragon, due to his fire breath and all.....


----------



## CABLE (Mar 20, 2006)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> NO.
> 
> Yea, I forgot how to spell Grunbeld, but I saw him as a fire crystal dragon, due to his fire breath and all.....



Dragons=Green

Breathe Fire they must.


----------



## ydraliskos (Mar 20, 2006)

Ah read the last 10 chapters.. I am up to date again... 

Nothing like Gutts storming in a noble's party infested by demon-tigers 
"Stay back sonny, I'm a PROFESSIONAL"


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 20, 2006)

I was kinda wtf?-ed, but I'm okay now. That lancer's demon body looks really cool. Do they know about Griffith being evil or not?


----------



## ydraliskos (Mar 20, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> I was kinda wtf?-ed, but I'm okay now. That lancer's demon body looks really cool. Do they know about Griffith being evil or not?



evil? I doubt you could say Griffith is evil... he always  kills the witnesses >_>


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 20, 2006)

And even if they did know, they're too busy gawking over his good looks to care.


----------



## Kepa (Mar 20, 2006)

ydraliskos said:
			
		

> evil? I doubt you could say Griffith is evil... he always kills the witnesses >_>


and his men are so obsessed with his goodness that even if he slaughtered a village of innocents they'd still think it was for the good 
(good and evil are decided by the winner  )


----------



## CABLE (Mar 20, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> I was kinda wtf?-ed, but I'm okay now. That lancer's demon body looks really cool. Do they know about Griffith being evil or not?



Griffith isn't evil.  He just wants power, he wants and empire.  There a difference.  They want to support Griffith's conquest for his empire.  He is ambitious.  Not evil.  However, thats just what we know at the moment.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 20, 2006)

Evil is as evil dose.....



> Dragons=Green


 he he he.....but he's a crystal dragon.....!!


----------



## Dead on Arrival (Mar 20, 2006)

I figured some people in this thread would appreciate the story at the above link.  I didn't write it, but damn do I wish I did... 

Oh yeah, its a Berserk/Naruto Fusion...of sorts.


----------



## ydraliskos (Mar 21, 2006)

Cable said:
			
		

> Griffith isn't evil.  He just wants power, he wants and empire.  There a difference.  They want to support Griffith's conquest for his empire.  He is ambitious.  Not evil.  However, thats just what we know at the moment.



We've been through that before in the orochimaru isn't evil thread I think.

Sure he's evil, under most definitions of the word.  He did sacrifice 200 people and their souls to demons, for his ambition. I don't care if his ambition is world peace either. The road to hell is paved with good intentions they say, and I even doubt that his intentions are good.



			
				Dead on Arrival said:
			
		

> I figured some people in this thread would appreciate the story at the above link.  I didn't write it, but damn do I wish I did...
> 
> Oh yeah, its a Berserk/Naruto Fusion...of sorts.



>_> er.. just .... no.. Naruto teaching gutts his way of the ninja NOOO la-la-la i'm not hearing this ^___^```


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 21, 2006)

When Griffith says he wants a kingdom, how do we know he just wants Midland? What's to stop him from wanting the whole world as his kingdom?


----------



## Dead on Arrival (Mar 21, 2006)

ydraliskos said:
			
		

> >_> er.. just .... no.. Naruto teaching gutts his way of the ninja NOOO la-la-la i'm not hearing this ^___^```



Leave your preconceived notions at the door please.  You obviously didn't even check the link...


----------



## ydraliskos (Mar 21, 2006)

Dead on Arrival said:
			
		

> Leave your preconceived notions at the door please.  You obviously didn't even check the link...



I'm not touching that link with a ten-foot pole in a hazmat suit


----------



## Dead on Arrival (Mar 21, 2006)

ydraliskos said:
			
		

> I'm not touching that link with a ten-foot pole in a hazmat suit



You have to understand something.  I hate most fanfiction.  I am not nice when it comes to giving reviews, but this story has the potential to be something really good.  Here, let me tease you with the opening...



> The conversation died away when he walked through the doorway. Oh, he was much larger than a normal boy of his age, it was true ? he looked about three to four years older than his age, but it was not his height, or the unusual development of the muscles revealed by his sleeveless black tunic, that silenced the other kids. It was not his steel-studded leather vest or the heavy, baggy pants suggesting that he had come from some colder (and more openly violent) place, or the wild hair that thrust out of his head like black fire, or the cold sneer on his face, or even the bruises and scars on his arms and face.
> 
> It was the sword.
> 
> ...



It just gets better from there...


----------



## Jin22 (Mar 21, 2006)

That armor is crazyness combined with insanity mixed with destructiveness all at once...


----------



## CABLE (Mar 21, 2006)

I disagree. Orochimaru is evil.  Griffith and him have nothing in common.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 21, 2006)

> When Griffith says he wants a kingdom, how do we know he just wants Midland? What's to stop him from wanting the whole world as his kingdom?


 I'd say he wants the world.......


----------



## Thanatopsis123 (Mar 21, 2006)

Cable said:
			
		

> I disagree. Orochimaru is evil.  Griffith and him have nothing in common.



Huh?  If anything I'd switch that around.  Griffith clearly knew what he was doing was wrong and harmful and did it anyway.  That's evil in my book.


----------



## TheVileOne (Mar 22, 2006)

I sort of lost interest in the manga when they just would NOT go to Puck's homeland.  It was just getting boring and I kind of got tired of waiting for it.

Is Casca still a vegetable?


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Mar 22, 2006)

Yes, she's still a vegetable, and a quite retarded one at that.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 22, 2006)

Yup, wow you realy like pucks homeland.....


----------



## CABLE (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanatopsis123 said:
			
		

> Huh?  If anything I'd switch that around.  Griffith clearly knew what he was doing was wrong and harmful and did it anyway.  That's evil in my book.



And when Oro lauched the attack on Konoha and caused the death of Sarutobi he didn't know what he was doing?  

Anyway this isn't a naruto discussion, if it really bothers you, you can pm me.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 22, 2006)

Again, Evil is as Evil dose. Whatever the motive, he dose bad, and good thing so its hard to say....


----------



## Sir Whirly (Mar 22, 2006)

Umm.... Griffith is pretty fuckin evil. I kinda wonder how some of you are saying he isnt, that he's confused....


----------



## Kaki (Mar 22, 2006)

Well, he is bringing order right?


----------



## Sir Whirly (Mar 22, 2006)

Yea and Hitler brought order. Whats your point?


----------



## Kaki (Mar 22, 2006)

Well, at the moment that was my point.....

Ok, good example, so he's not a bad guy untill we see what he dose after he gets his kingdom....... if the genocide starts for no reason then yes...he is evil but we don't know yet.....
He is driven and his good/evil alignment is not yet appearent.....
in DnD I'd say he's Lawful Neutral?


----------



## Sir Whirly (Mar 22, 2006)

:sweat Ok. He goes in with a DnD reference. But, honestly we'll see what happens.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 22, 2006)

Yea, it just came out........
He is not yet evil but the force is strong with him.....
he shall be the one to bring balance to the force.......


----------



## Sir Whirly (Mar 23, 2006)

-just slaps him-


----------



## Kaki (Mar 23, 2006)




----------



## ydraliskos (Mar 23, 2006)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> Well, at the moment that was my point.....
> 
> Ok, good example, so he's not a bad guy untill we see what he dose after he gets his kingdom....... if the genocide starts for no reason then yes...he is evil but we don't know yet.....
> He is driven and his good/evil alignment is not yet appearent.....
> in DnD I'd say he's Lawful Neutral?



In dnd he would be Chaotic Total Asshole.

you guys forget he killed a ton of people and raped caska just to spite gutts >_>


----------



## CABLE (Mar 23, 2006)

Sir Whirly said:
			
		

> Umm.... Griffith is pretty fuckin evil. I kinda wonder how some of you are saying he isnt, that he's confused....



You are looking at it the situation only in black and white.  But the thing is, there's also those greys.  Especially in the world of Berserk.  Griffith is a grey. 

An undeniable example of a white would be someone like Goku from Dragonball.
-Has only good intentions.
-Fights to save the world.
-Cares about all life.
-Finds his actions to be justified.

Then an undeniable example of a black would be the Joker from Batman.  
-Had no ideals.
-No motivation.
-Kills and causes destruction for no reason other than to cause pain.


However Griffith is a grey, he shares things in common with both white and black.
-He believes in his actions to be justified, whether they are or not.
-Fights/kills for his ideals and ambitions.
-Entire ambitions are at the current time unknown.


----------



## ydraliskos (Mar 23, 2006)

Cable said:
			
		

> Then an undeniable example of a black would be the Joker from Batman.
> -Had no ideals.
> -No motivation.
> -Kills and causes destruction for no reason other than to cause pain.
> ...



How does that make him any less evil? 

I could rape 13year olds for my ambition to populate the world with my offspring, and using 13year olds because it would make the process easier, and even find a justification in my mind. Does that make me a gray?

Why should I or anyone else care if Griffith believes his actions are justified? Maybe they are to him, but to the people he kills/ruins, I'm sure they 're not. And even if they were, it would still make no difference, he still did some cruel things, and nothing can change that. 

I don't see how ambitions and justifications make it gray.


----------



## CABLE (Mar 23, 2006)

ydraliskos said:
			
		

> How does that make him any less evil?
> 
> I could rape 13year olds for my ambition to populate the world with my offspring, and using 13year olds because it would make the process easier, and even find a justification in my mind. Does that make me a gray?
> 
> ...



You obviously have some very disturbing thoughts on your mind.  I'll leave you to them.


----------



## ydraliskos (Mar 23, 2006)

Cable said:
			
		

> You obviously have some very disturbing thoughts on your mind.  I'll leave you to them.



I'm _obviously_ using an exaggerated(sp) example of what you describe, in order to demonstrate to you the weakness of your points in a clear fashion, and you _obviously_ know that, and yet you still choose reply like this.

And thanks for supporting my point. Disturbing thoughts? When I have both justifications and ambitions? You yourself said that this would make it a gray area...
Where do you draw the line then, provided that justification and ambition are there? Sacrificing 200 people and raping and killing, or raping 13 year olds? One is disturbing while the other isn't? Or maybe you think that justifications and ambitions for the second aren't good enough? Who's the judge of that tho?


----------



## Kaki (Mar 23, 2006)

> you guys forget he killed a ton of people and raped caska just to spite gutts >_>


 He's a new man now.....no longer Femto........It seems


----------



## Thanatopsis123 (Mar 23, 2006)

Cable said:
			
		

> And when Oro lauched the attack on Konoha and caused the death of Sarutobi he didn't know what he was doing?
> 
> Anyway this isn't a naruto discussion, if it really bothers you, you can pm me.



Ah, but don't you see the difference?  Oro did wrong and harm but didn't think it was wrong.  Call it misguided or blame it on a mental disease or lack of education but don't call him evil.  And as we're comparing this to Griffith, I think it can stay right here.



			
				Kakihara said:
			
		

> Well, he is bringing order right?



But look at how he's doing it, why he's doing it, and don't forget that a whole lot of the current chaos could almost certainly be attributed to the God Hand and Griffith in the first place (and their monsters/underlings).  He probably wanted things to get worse so he could come in and save the day.



			
				ydraliskos said:
			
		

> In dnd he would be Chaotic Total Asshole.
> 
> you guys forget he killed a ton of people and raped caska just to spite gutts >_>



Exactly.  



			
				Cable said:
			
		

> However Griffith is a grey, he shares things in common with both white and black.
> -He believes in his actions to be justified, whether they are or not.
> -Fights/kills for his ideals and ambitions.
> -Entire ambitions are at the current time unknown.



You don't remember that whole scene where he asks Gatts if Gatts thinks him to be evil?  Or the scene where he is walking on all the dead to reach his goal?  Even he doesn't think he's justified!  The guy knows he's selfish, wrong, and harmful to an amazing extreme.


----------



## CABLE (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanatopsis123 said:
			
		

> *You don't remember that whole scene where he asks Gatts if Gatts thinks him to be evil?  *Or the scene where he is walking on all the dead to reach his goal?  Even he doesn't think he's justified!  The guy knows he's selfish, wrong, and harmful to an amazing extreme.



I read the manga a really long time ago, so no I don't remember that exact line.  However I believe you.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 24, 2006)

Just FYI, the raw of chapter 271 is out now.


----------



## SaiST (Mar 24, 2006)

Where can I find the raw scans now?


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 24, 2006)

ritualscanforge.free.fr is a good place to get 'em. Lots of other mangas there too. You need to register though.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 24, 2006)

> He probably wanted things to get worse so he could come in and save the day.


Thats harsh! No way......



> Just FYI, the raw of chapter 271 is out now.


Thanks!


----------



## thevassago (Mar 25, 2006)

Chapter 271 is out. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Gutz seem to get control in berserk form due to our sweet witch's help. By the way kushan sorcerer is really strong


----------



## Sir Whirly (Mar 26, 2006)

Other than that french site, do you know where else to get the new chapters?


----------



## Kepa (Mar 26, 2006)

^


----------



## CABLE (Mar 26, 2006)

I'm guessing no one made a reactions to this due to them not being caught up in the other thread, so I'll post it here.



			
				Cable said:
			
		

> I had to do it.  The Narutardism is strong with me.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 26, 2006)

That's bloody funny Cable.


----------



## TheVileOne (Mar 27, 2006)

Well what about Guts?  Is Guts not evil for butchering that little boy?


----------



## Auron (Mar 27, 2006)

Guts seems to be a lot more "good" now than in his band of the hawk days...although now he's a more vicious fighter back then he didn't really give a shit about anyone and pretty much killed everyone that stood in his way so u could def make an argument that he used to be a bad guy. Although he didn't kill because of evil intentions, it was just that killing was the only thing he knew growing up on a battlefield his whole life. But killing that kid definetly was the most cold blooded thing I've ever seen a main hero do :amazed.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 27, 2006)

I don't know it seems whatever girffith is Gatts is opposing him, so it depends on if Griffith turns out to be good or evil....


----------



## skunkworks (Mar 28, 2006)

Who is the kid that clings to Caska in volume 28?


----------



## CABLE (Mar 28, 2006)

skunkworks said:
			
		

> Who is the kid that clings to Caska in volume 28?



What appeared to be her son.


----------



## skunkworks (Mar 28, 2006)

Cable said:
			
		

> What appeared to be her son.



That's what I thought. Is it Gatts' kid as well then?


----------



## Kaki (Mar 28, 2006)

hmmmmm

I was thinking, I read that Gastric united the tribes but then when his rule became oppressive the pepole cried out for a savior thus the God hand (4-5 Angles?) were sent to destroy gastric's kingdom....
Perhapts Griffith's rule will become Opressive, thats what such empires tend to do....you know they esablish order then they get too forcefull and oppressive...
But who will lead the revolution? Gatts? Skull Knight(reclaim the land), God hand?


----------



## skunkworks (Mar 28, 2006)

I sometimes think that Gatts is the Messiah. Is it really possible that Griffith isn't evil?


----------



## CABLE (Mar 28, 2006)

skunkworks said:
			
		

> I sometimes think that Gatts is the Messiah. Is it really possible that Griffith isn't evil?



At this point we should all know that Miura is too clever to leave Griffith as the sworn enemy/main bad guy.  I'm sure he'll pull a rabbit out his ass for us.


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 28, 2006)

Cable said:
			
		

> At this point we should all know that Miura is too clever to leave Griffith as the sworn enemy/main bad guy.  I'm sure he'll pull a rabbit out his ass for us.



I'm thinking Griffith will do something that displeases the other God Hand and they will come down to beat the shit out of him. Then we'll have a Gatts/Griffith/Zodd(assuming he's still around by then)/Skull Knight vs 4 God Hand...

More than anything though... I wanna see a Berserkified Gatts against any of the God Hand in their regular form. The pain from his mark is no problem when he's lost it in the armor.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 28, 2006)

> The pain from his mark is no problem when he's lost it in the armor.


 Especially when he's dead quick.....


----------



## TheVileOne (Mar 28, 2006)

Guts is still human and the armor is destroying his body.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 28, 2006)

Indeed things don't look so good for him.....he needs a mega upgrade!


----------



## CABLE (Mar 28, 2006)

TheVileOne said:
			
		

> Guts is still human and the armor is destroying his body.


----------



## neostar8710 (Mar 28, 2006)

i am finding berserk to be repetitive. it seems for every major battle or w/e, gatts just uses his armor, then the girl tries to reach him and blah blah. i hope something more happens...i love the armor and all, but i just wish more woudl develop...


----------



## Kaki (Mar 29, 2006)

Who has read the latest chapter? I love the last line.....


----------



## Fire101 (Mar 29, 2006)

I dont like how his helm looks in the last frame. Doesn't look wolfy enough, but just a head with big pointy lips.


----------



## Phatshady912 (Mar 30, 2006)

Does anyone know if there are plans to continue the anime? I know it has been like 10 years but I would give my first born for it


----------



## Kaki (Mar 30, 2006)

New Berserk Anime Coming This FALL!!


----------



## Zaru (Mar 31, 2006)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> New Berserk Anime Coming This FALL!!



R U 4 REEL?


----------



## Kaki (Mar 31, 2006)

^ hmmm why yes, I am...


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 1, 2006)

Crikey. Know anything more about it?


----------



## thevassago (Apr 1, 2006)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> New Berserk Anime Coming This FALL!!


You're not bullshitting us, right? Damn this will be awesome ^^


----------



## Zaru (Apr 1, 2006)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> ^ hmmm why yes, I am...



What does my regdate have to do with that D:


----------



## outsider (Apr 3, 2006)

*New Anime Series*

No offense, but where did you hear about this _new_ berserk season.  I don't think I'm out of line here in my skepticism.  There are great deal of fans out there and crying wolf gets old.


If you're joking (I'm assuming you were) stop, its not funny.


----------



## BlitzRonin (Apr 3, 2006)

Depending on his time zone....I bet it was April Fools.

They won't make a new Berserk season anymore than they'll make a new HnI season.


----------



## Kaki (Apr 3, 2006)

yes, it twas a warm up for April fools! 
But have you all seen the AMV made with berserk manga?


----------



## Level 70 Orc Ninja (Apr 3, 2006)

Which part did the Berserk Anime end up anyways?


----------



## Codde (Apr 3, 2006)

The anime ended at the end of the Eclipse. Which was around volume 13 or 14.


----------



## BlitzRonin (Apr 3, 2006)

But the anime is so toned down...I wouldn't even call it Berserk.


----------



## Kaki (Apr 3, 2006)

Its still berserk, they lack a few things but its a great anime.......


----------



## frizbee1 (Apr 4, 2006)

If you want to get a teaser of season two check out the PS2 game! There is about 1 hour 20 mins cinemas in it! It’s the next best thing for any berserk fan to watch, just to see what season two might look like. I can't wait for this game to come out in the US!

(You can watch the movie clips here.  There a little jumpy sometimes though.)
Link removed


----------



## Kaki (Apr 4, 2006)

Oh yea I forgot to mention that is the best alternative, Yea! 


> I can't wait for this game to come out in the US!


Don't expect it.....


----------



## skunkworks (Apr 4, 2006)

Level 60 Orc Ninja said:
			
		

> Which part did the Berserk Anime end up anyways?



It ended at one of the better parts, the Eclipse.


----------



## Kaki (Apr 4, 2006)

I don't think that is one of the 'better parts' per say.......but it was a good cliffhanger ending........powerful and momentous...

I'm going to post a thread about freaky farnese.......


----------



## frizbee1 (Apr 4, 2006)

Quote:
I can't wait for this game to come out in the US!  



			
				Kakihara said:
			
		

> Don't expect it.....



I know.....  But I always dream it will some day happen. I have the game but it would be so cool to see it in english. I can follow along with it because I've read the manga but it would be cool if they did.


----------



## CABLE (Apr 4, 2006)

Gutt's Rage for Dreamcast came out in the US back when the anime wasn't licensed nor was the manga.  So I would think it odd that they wouldn't release the PS2 game now that it is an established title in the US.


----------



## Kaki (Apr 4, 2006)

They have certainly been taking their time, I know its a worthy title but the odds are not high at the moment.....


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Apr 4, 2006)

It'll (probably) never be released. It's a shame, but oh well... You could play easily without knowing any japanese (all you need is a lvup menu translation and maybe some enlightment about the new apostle they created) at all. But it's a pain to import the game.


----------



## CABLE (Apr 5, 2006)

Mongoloid Gnome said:
			
		

> It'll (probably) never be released. It's a shame, but oh well... You could play easily without knowing any japanese (all you need is a lvup menu translation and maybe some enlightment about the new apostle they created) at all. But it's a pain to import the game.



My bud has it.  Its the shiznack.


----------



## Coaxmetal (Apr 5, 2006)

I like this quote, It makes me laugh.


----------



## frizbee1 (Apr 5, 2006)

I love how the PS2 game portrays guts fighting in berserker armor!  I get shivers just thinking about it!  It constinatly makes wonder why they don't persue the second season.  I don't know about finances in making the series continue but making a video game like that ain't cheap! So money shouldn't be that much of an issue!


----------



## Kaki (Apr 5, 2006)

But it is quite cool in the game and you get to hear some new charater's voices....


----------



## Phatshady912 (Apr 5, 2006)

We must all go to japan with pitchforks and such to demand more berserk anime.

Also god damn this manga comes out so slow its killing me. 14 years for 271 chapters O.o

I was 3 when this manga started, 3!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kaki (Apr 5, 2006)

There is a nice card game and video game....


----------



## frizbee1 (Apr 6, 2006)

Phatshady912 said:
			
		

> We must all go to japan with pitchforks and such to demand more berserk anime.



I'll be going over to Japan in the summer!  When I'm there I plan on kidnapping Kentarou Miura!  I will then force him to continue manga for return bread and water.  The law there wouldn't care because they want to know what?s going to happen in berserk just as much everyone else. My plan is flawless!!! 

Does anybody have a picture of Kentarou Miura and an address?


----------



## CABLE (Apr 7, 2006)

frizbee1 said:
			
		

> I'll be going over to Japan in the summer!  When I'm there I plan on kidnapping Kentarou Miura!  I will then force him to continue manga for return bread and water.  The law there wouldn't care because they want to know what?s going to happen in berserk just as much everyone else. My plan is flawless!!!
> 
> Does anybody have a picture of Kentarou Miura and an address?


----------



## Kaki (Apr 8, 2006)

This is a hillarious plan..........good luck.....


----------



## zagman505 (Apr 14, 2006)

hey, can somebody remind me when guts kills the kid again? i just can't seem to remember that part...

whee. guts and serpico, fav characters. they're like polar opposites. =)


----------



## Valheart08 (Apr 14, 2006)

Wow the plans kinda creepy but good luck.....


----------



## 12456 (Apr 14, 2006)

zagman505 said:
			
		

> hey, can somebody remind me when guts kills the kid again? i just can't seem to remember that part...



The kid? He's killed a lot of children  

Guts killed Julius' son, Adonis, in volume 6, episode 10 of the golden age arc, in order to avoid being discovered.

He defeated Roshinu in volume 16 (episode 115 of the retribution arc). She passed away shortly after in 116 (?)



			
				zagman505 said:
			
		

> whee. guts and serpico, fav characters. they're like polar opposites. =)



Really? I guess that their most visible characteristics are kind of dissimilar, but to me they are very much alike when you reach down to what drives them and what they find important in life.


----------



## zagman505 (Apr 15, 2006)

lol, sry, i meant opposites as in the way they fight sorta. like guts is more raw power, and goes with tactics, takes things as they come. serpico is sorta more like technique and strategy, plans ahead for ideal fighting conditions. of course, they are both very similar in their motivation, or at least part of it (protect caska and farneze). they're just so different and similar at the same time.

hey, i hav this pic of serpico that i want to make into a banner for the serpico fc, but being the noob i am, i hav no experience in coloring or editing pics. can somebody help me?


----------



## Kaki (Apr 15, 2006)

There are already some nice serpico colors....

Behold! it is up.....


----------



## zagman505 (Apr 15, 2006)

uh... i can't access it... 

but do u know anybody thats really gd at coloring that might be willing to help me color it? cuz i don't understand the concept of coloring...


----------



## Kaki (Apr 15, 2006)

the link is in the bathhouse........

as for coloring practice and ALOT of time is all you realy need, and mr.  helps too.


----------



## zagman505 (Apr 15, 2006)

how do i access the bathhouse...?


----------



## Kaki (Apr 15, 2006)

I think you go to user CP and group membership then ask to join you must be18 and have 100 posts.....


----------



## Fire101 (Apr 15, 2006)

I dont see any Serpico colored pics, just naked Farneze.


----------



## Kaki (Apr 15, 2006)

The serpico pics are in the pimping thread, not my fun with farness thread....


----------



## Yusuke Urameshi (Apr 16, 2006)

Could someone fill me in? I watched the anime at my cousins house up to episode 10 and I'm reading it and in the anime there was no fairy girl or whatever? Thanks, I'll start reading it once I get filled in.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 16, 2006)

Suichi Minamono said:
			
		

> Could someone fill me in? I watched the anime at my cousins house up to episode 10 and I'm reading it and in the anime there was no fairy girl or whatever? Thanks, I'll start reading it once I get filled in.



The fairy is only in the manga and never appears in the anime.  If you are thinking of starting the manga start from chapter 1.  If you need dowloads go to the Berserk pimping thread and someone will pimp some Berserk your way.


----------



## Kaki (Apr 16, 2006)

yea, don't think about skipping out.......


----------



## Midus (Apr 18, 2006)

Chapter 272 up at tokyotosho.


----------



## CABLE (Apr 18, 2006)

That was bad.  This magic thing is making Berserk fucking stupid.  I'm very disspointed with the series right now.


----------



## jkingler (Apr 18, 2006)

^I don't think it is stupid at all. If there are to be magic users in the series, why should they abstain from using magic? Magic, the various realms of existence, and other mystical phenomena are central to the story of Berserk, so I have no qualms with Miura developing that aspect of the story, especially now that he's already dealt with the physical aspects a great deal.  

The magic that is taking place now is a sort of benchmark for comparing the previous magic we've seen, and to show the development of Gutts' and Schierke's abilities. Development is _good_.


----------



## CABLE (Apr 18, 2006)

jkingler! said:
			
		

> ^I don't think it is stupid at all. If there are to be magic users in the series, why should they abstain from using magic? Magic, the various realms of existence, and other mystical phenomena are central to the story of Berserk, so I have no qualms with Miura developing that aspect of the story, especially now that he's already dealt with the physical aspects a great deal.
> 
> The magic that is taking place now is a sort of benchmark for comparing the previous magic we've seen, and to show the development of Gutts' and Schierke's abilities. Development is _good_.



No.  Magic is what is bringing this series down.  Berserk was great because there was no bullshit magic and none of that.  It was curses and demons.  But mostly it was a tale of man fighting his fate against all odds.  Magic is becoming a crutch for him and making it to cliche.  I want to see some badass demon fighting and such by the hands of Guts.  Not giant beast summoners.  Dat shit iz wack.


----------



## jkingler (Apr 18, 2006)

> But mostly it was a tale of man fighting his fate against all odds. Magic is becoming a crutch for him and making it to cliche. I want to see some badass demon fighting and such by the hands of Guts. Not giant beast summoners. Dat shit iz wack.


Fighting apostles and apostles only = Monster of the week/Endless minion battles. That would REALLY ruin the manga, IMO. Griffith and the rest of Godhand are presumably the telos of the manga, so there has to be some sort of progression. Gutts can't just get EVEN MORE BUFF, or EVEN BETTER WITH HIS SWORD, or GET NEW BIG SWORDS. Well, actually he could. But that would mean that Berserk would have to become Groove Adventure Rave. 

If you agree that Griffith and Godhand are the goal towards which Gutts is headed, then you should also agree that he has to fight them somehow, and that he will need means to do so if he is to stand a chance. You expect Gutts to fight godhand without any sort of tools?  I know I don't. 

Gutts needs tools. Enter the armor. SK used it, and now he can at least throw rocks at and run away from Godhand. And it seems to me that Gutts is nowhere near SK's level ATM, so Gutts will probably need to get even further magic h4x. 

You will either learn to deal with it or you will continue to feel like the manga is deteriorating. But this sort of development is to be expected, unless you want Gutts to be a smudge on Griffith's boots (and wouldn't that be a shitty ending...).


----------



## 12456 (Apr 18, 2006)

*Jkingler!:* Agreed on all accounts on your response to Cable. I have to add that in my opinon, what makes Berserk great isn't (only) the battles, but rather the philosophical and physiological (well, among some things) concepts as well as the cultural and historical references that can be found all over Berserk (that is, if you read it thoroughly and are able to grasp everything that is said, not just "looking at the pretty pictures" ). 

This coupled with the classic fanasy elements as well as Miura's own freshly designed take on it is what truly appeals to me. This is truly a major part of Berserk, and what it is about in essence. Miura's single question in one of his interviews was how western readers liked the world he had created.



			
				jkingler! said:
			
		

> The magic that is taking place now is a sort of benchmark for comparing the previous magic we've seen, and to show the development of Gutts' and Schierke's abilities. Development is _good_.



Not only Guts' and Schierke's abilities, but it also develops more on what kind of power and influence Ganishka has (the  Pishacha and Daka were just the beginning  ) over his minions. 

Schierke having entered the armour is an interesting new (albeit definitely temporary) solution to the beast issue. Schierke's view on Guts will most likely have changed a bit after this as well. 

I also have to say, Guts is going to be quite smashed up after this battle(the wound he took from one of the Makaras has to be worst single wound since Slann). Now we just have to see how they deal with the "ultimate Dandalini of Pishacha Gana".


----------



## Kaki (Apr 18, 2006)

> You expect Gutts to fight godhand without any sort of tools?


 Indeed, I don't know about the Godhand persay, but yea to fight the big ones he'll need some Mega fucking crazy upgrades! Like team up with/fuse with SK, Become an aposle himself?!! magic steriods and two swords, rocket boots and a machinegun butt>?! ect. well.....something huge! 

Forgive my outlandishness.....


----------



## jkingler (Apr 18, 2006)

Rocket boots.

*daydreams about having rocket boots*

Yeah, that could be cool...


----------



## Kaki (Apr 18, 2006)

Gatts learns that he is part of a race from outerspace, a race with an inbourn bloodlust(explains his style)He is a saiyajin, and He must now go SSJ3 to defeat his mighty opponents(with rocket boots of course!)


----------



## 12456 (Apr 18, 2006)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> Indeed, I don't know about the Godhand persay, but yea to fight the big ones he'll need some Mega fucking crazy upgrades! Like team up with/fuse with SK, Become an aposle himself?!! magic steriods and two swords, rocket boots and a machinegun butt>?! ect. well.....something huge!
> 
> Forgive my outlandishness.....



....


----------



## Kaki (Apr 18, 2006)

Well, somthing like that realy must happen....


----------



## 12456 (Apr 18, 2006)

Of course, it was just the way that you put it that was pretty amusing  

Speculating about exactly _what_ though, makes me anxious for their arrival at Skellig island.


----------



## CABLE (Apr 18, 2006)

Magic is gay.  Thats really my point.  Because it is turning into a type of "Power-Level" ordeal.  Like next thing you know Gutts will be doing Inuyasha type moves and chanting spells.


----------



## 12456 (Apr 18, 2006)

Cable said:
			
		

> Magic is gay.  Thats really my point.  Because it is turning into a type of "Power-Level" ordeal.  Like next thing you know Gutts will be doing Inuyasha type moves and chanting spells.




...What? No.


----------



## Kaki (Apr 18, 2006)

No, Miura is the only one that can do it and he still knows what's up......geez


----------



## CABLE (Apr 18, 2006)

To be honest, ever since Gutts got the armor, the story quality has decreased in my opinion.


----------



## Mr. Vash (Apr 18, 2006)

Cable said:
			
		

> To be honest, ever since Gutts got the armor, the story quality has decreased in my opinion.


How come?

I just read the last chapter.. cool but short.. chapters are like that though.


----------



## Kaki (Apr 18, 2006)

I wish they were not so short, as it is Painfuly monthly....


----------



## CABLE (Apr 18, 2006)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> I wish they were not so short, as it is Painfuly monthly....



Bi-weekly.  Which isn't bad at all.


----------



## Kaki (Apr 19, 2006)

Oh shit, thats not bad.......


----------



## 12456 (Apr 19, 2006)

Cable said:
			
		

> Bi-weekly.  Which isn't bad at all.




Actually, the release dates span from semi weekly, to three or even four weeks, and some times it's even longer than that ( e.g. when Miura takes his breaks).


----------



## Digeman (Apr 19, 2006)

Uhm could i get pack 4,5 and 6?? Thanks in advance ^^


----------



## Mori` (Apr 19, 2006)

^ you'd want the pimping project thread for that 

this post

I don;t mind how frequently berserk comes out, as long as it continues to do so


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 19, 2006)

Digeman said:
			
		

> Uhm could i get pack 4,5 and 6?? Thanks in advance ^^



I'll get that to you in a bit.


----------



## frizbee1 (Apr 19, 2006)

Armor:
I don't see how having the berserker armor has made things get worse only more complicated. (The armor in essence is killing Guts) We have no idea the long term effects will have on him and they are most likely going to be a negative. 

Chapter 272: spoilers
As for the magic portion, there is a little interesting twist to it. It appears that having control doesn't make him as efficient in killing his opponent. You see him continually start slip back in rage.  Guts losses some of his unpredictable fighting style when he is out of berserk mode! (“……But having lost the power of your madness. Do you think you are a match for me…..”) 

Future: (IMO)
I still think Guts is at his best though, when he fights alone. I have a feeling sometime in the future he will break away from group and go on journey by himself again.  Maybe not as before, in his hunting apostle down rampage!  But as something he will have to face alone sort of thing.  During those times magic will not be on his side!


----------



## CABLE (Apr 19, 2006)

Voyevoda said:
			
		

> Actually, the release dates span from semi weekly, to three or even four weeks, and some times it's even longer than that ( e.g. when Miura takes his breaks).



Standardly, it is bi-weekly.  However, Miura takes alot of breaks.


----------



## 12456 (Apr 19, 2006)

frizbee1 said:
			
		

> Armor:
> I don't see how having the berserker armor has made things get worse only more complicated. (The armor in essence is killing Guts) We have no idea the long term effects will have on him and they are most likely going to be a negative.



Yeah, and Gut's astral wound doesn't helpt either. Flora and Gaiseri... Skully obviously thought the need for the armour was greater than the negative effects it will have on Guts. Hanafubuku ? might be able to do something about that as well. Right now, it's still hard to say. In fact, it's not even a given that they gave Guts the armour as an asset in the normal sense.



			
				frizbee1 said:
			
		

> Chapter 272: spoilers
> As for the magic portion, there is a little interesting twist to it. It appears that having control doesn't make him as efficient in killing his opponent. You see him continually start slip back in rage.



Well, it's a given that he won't be able to dispatch his opponents as easily as he has done when he is completely possessed by the beast, since his abilities aren't as heigthened (remember that all the restraints on his body are only released when he entrusts his mind to the armour). The fact that he constantly needs to repress his urges doesn't help either. The only thing that Schierke does is to help keep him aware. The method they use now is a solution with many flaws. It will change, or rather, it has to.



			
				frizbee1 said:
			
		

> Future: (IMO)
> I still think Guts is at his best though, when he fights alone. I have a feeling sometime in the future he will break away from group and go on journey by himself again.  Maybe not as before, in his hunting apostle down rampage!  But as something he will have to face alone sort of thing.  During those times magic will not be on his side!



Of course, he found it a lot easier to fight when he was alone, he and others have stated this quite a few times already. Letting the beast get the best of him isn't good at all in the long run though. I doubt that he will break away from the group, since he has already sworn that he won't leave Caska again (though Skull Knight's enigmatic comment on Guts and Caska and their future made the development of this facet of the story a bit ambiguous, so I guess it could happen).


----------



## Solar old (Apr 20, 2006)

Just read 262. Whooooeee, that's a sweet chapter. As usual, each chapter never fails to provide new sweet action. 

So, there is the magical armor, and the the two weapons utilizing fire and wind elements provided by the old Witch. Who's gonna overcome the new Water Elemental that has emerged? 

This is the first, truly insubstantial monster Gats has faced. It appears to consist entirely of water. Did the old Lady give them an artifact that uses water? If not, how in the heck are they gonna beat this monster? 

Hopefully, this old man dies soon. It looks like Puck's kid-friend really did a number on the old man with his explosive. Yay. It's about time that kid got respect. 

Looking forward to the next chapter.


----------



## Aether (Apr 20, 2006)

Where did that white stripe on Gutts hair come from ? A new look?


----------



## Auron (Apr 20, 2006)

He got that after he first fought with the berserk armor I think...the kid was making jokes about it. The art in the past few chapters has been really great as usual. I like how Guts is getting better control over his armor. I'm not really liking the old sorcerer tho, so I hope Guts wipes him out soon. Needs more Griffith too!


----------



## Kaki (Apr 20, 2006)

I agree with those last two thoughts.....

In Trigun, Vash got a white stripe from using his powers, when he gets all white hair it is said he will die....
Gives a new meaning to the White stripes....


----------



## Fire101 (Apr 21, 2006)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> In Trigun, Vash got a white stripe from using his powers, when he gets all white hair it is said he will die....
> Gives a new meaning to the White stripes....


 
Its the other way around.  He's a blond, and when he uses his power his hair turns black.  When a plant's hair goes all black they die.


----------



## 12456 (Apr 21, 2006)

SOLARLORD said:
			
		

> So, there is the magical armor, and the the two weapons utilizing fire and wind elements provided by the old Witch. Who's gonna overcome the new Water Elemental that has emerged?



As of now, they have no shown means of disposing of the "Dandalini". Guts made this clear. Seeing as Schierke is occupied as of now, the most logical decision would be to attack Daiba, and hope that the summon perishes with him. 



			
				SOLARLORD said:
			
		

> Hopefully, this old man dies soon. It looks like Puck's kid-friend really did a number on the old man with his explosive. Yay. It's about time that kid got respect.



What's with this disrepect for Daiba? He's awesome. "Bring it!". Oh, and the "kid's" name is Isidro, and I would hardly say he actually managed to severly hurt Daiba (Isidro said so himself, with his comment on how the rain lessened the effect of the mini bomb). Actually, it seems all he actually managed to do was to piss him off.

Finally, what's up with the comparison of Berserk and Trigun (of all things...). Guts got the patch of white hair because of extreme emotional trauma and severe stress. In case you didn't know, this is a phenomenon that actually exists (the pigmentation mechanism is severely altered), and for now, it in itself doesn't hold a deeper meaning (although in context of the story, it could be taken as an indication of how Guts' personality has changed).


----------



## Kaki (Apr 21, 2006)

> Its the other way around. He's a blond, and when he uses his power his hair turns black. When a plant's hair goes all black they die.


 Oh shit, my bad, yea I was trying to relate it too directly to Gatts....


> He's awesome. "Bring it!".


 ehh I'm not a big fan of him....

And yea, stress of berserkness causes his hair to go white, possibly death awaits when he recives enough stress to change his hair white, but this will likly not occur, as it is a simple addition to show a change in charater.....


----------



## Solar old (Apr 21, 2006)

Sorry Voy, for not being wholly engrossed by the Manga - and it's characters. I can't remember character names for my life - in any manga, unless it's the main character. I just go by the faces. 

Is it really necessary to go through, moderating and correcting everyone's thoughts?

In my defense, Isidiro's bomb knocked the guy off a towering, 20-25 ft. funnel of water, and the old guy landed pretty hard. I'm thinking he easily could have broken a hip. His comment went something  like "how they treat the ederly..." It looked like a pretty harsh fall to me. So yes, I thought it was awesome considering it was the first physical damage anyone has inflicted on him physically. Isidiro's sneakiness paid off. He gets overlooked in battle all the time. I'm glad to see his contributions are steadily growing. Now the old man is taking them seriously. It's a testament to the effectiveness of Isidiro's attack that the old guys summoned his biggest creature. Gats, apparently couldn't do that on his own.


----------



## Kaki (Apr 22, 2006)

> I'm glad to see his contributions are steadily growing.


 yea, not bad it seems his ablities and expirience as also growing to facilitate this....


----------



## Plot-no-jutsu (Apr 22, 2006)

That floating, elderly hindu reject is powerful with magic but physically weak; Just like with most magic users. It's no suprise he got knocked the f'k off the air with Isidro's spike bomb. He should've had a heart attack from that...oh well.

Gatts just need to throw that frickin sword at him. Hell, just let the sword fly by old geezer and that should shatter his feeble bones lol.

It's actually entertaining to see more magic/elemental powers being thrown into the mix. It's a breath of fresh air from all the hack and slash galore.


----------



## underdogdlx (Apr 27, 2006)

didn't gatts say that the old man was an apostle? so even if isidro's minibomb broke his hip (which i think it did) he's still able to 'transform' so it's no big deal. oh and his comment about how they treat the elderly struck me as being a bit condescending like the whole 'you should respect your elders' bit.


----------



## Kaki (May 1, 2006)

I thought it rather humerous.....

hmmmmmmm


----------



## Kepa (May 2, 2006)

yeah the latest chapter was rather funny...

*Spoiler*: __ 



the small snake controlling the big snake, and guts with his flaming sword... I wonder what battles the future will hold


----------



## CABLE (May 2, 2006)

Chapter like the last one was pretty mediocre.  Cool art though as always.  I've already expressed my opinions on this arc however.


----------



## Kepa (May 2, 2006)

Cable said:
			
		

> Chapter like the last one was pretty mediocre.  Cool art though as always.  I've already expressed my opinions on this arc however.


yeah, berserk really went downhill with good uncle guts and all the magic mumbo jumbo.


----------



## Kaki (May 2, 2006)

but even then its still great!


----------



## Solar old (May 3, 2006)

However, the wierd thing is that there was no distinct time skip, and somehow everyone forgot about the Hawks and their legends...unless Gatts is in a new region or something like that. But I also think it's wierd that we aren't being updated on how Griffin is taking over the world. WOuldn't he just conquer by death and destruction? Isn't that the apostle's way? Wierd that he seems to be conquering by renewing the band of the hawk, instead of just using his powers....he does have powers, right?


----------



## Kaki (May 3, 2006)

> unless Gatts is in a new region or something like that


 I think he is....



> he does have powers, right?


#1 power is charisma and leadership...


----------



## Auron (May 3, 2006)

I do agree with others that said the series has gone downhill a bit. Although I still think its good, its on the level that it used to be. I mean up to the eclipse it was one of the most amazing stories I'd ever seen with the band of the hawk and guts vs griffith. Even after the eclipse I enjoyed the Roshinu arc and especially the tower arc. But after the "group" was formed I just think its gone downhill a bit. My favorite part of the manga was Guts against the world, so seeing him with a group all the time and him being so friendly with them just doesn't seem in the spirit of Berserk to me.


----------



## bloodyblossomwhirlpool (May 4, 2006)

and wtf is berserk? not an  insult!


----------



## Kaki (May 4, 2006)

Variety is the spice of life and Berserk.....there will be much more instore, just think what if he killed someone of the new 'group' well It would have to be ishidoro....


----------



## CABLE (May 4, 2006)

SOLARLORD said:
			
		

> However, the wierd thing is that there was no distinct time skip, and somehow everyone forgot about the Hawks and their legends...unless Gatts is in a new region or something like that. But I also think it's wierd that we aren't being updated on how Griffin is taking over the world. WOuldn't he just conquer by death and destruction? Isn't that the apostle's way? Wierd that he seems to be conquering by renewing the band of the hawk, instead of just using his powers....he does have powers, right?



There was never a "time-skip".

After Guts got the armor and Dragonslayer from Godo in I believe volume 14 was it?  The story goes back to volumes 1-3, then the rest of it picks up from there.

The Hawks, they were only famous in certain parts of the world, and once they all dissapeared, most forgot about them.

Yes we have, if you didn't notice, Griffith is composing an army right now calling it the "Band of the Hawk".  It's been heavily featured in the past 6 or so volumes.  

As for the death and destruction, we really don't know of Griffith's true motives at this point.


----------



## fuzzywasheshe (May 4, 2006)

when will volume 31 be done?


----------



## Mysticwolf6671 (May 4, 2006)

The links i found here to get the manga didnt seem to work anyone have a newer site for the manga? =3


----------



## underdogdlx (May 5, 2006)

that's the EvilGenius page...

Link removed

and there's the Hawks page.


----------



## underdogdlx (May 5, 2006)

i'm sure they'll be back eventually. 
this site has some of the chapters where you can read them in-browser Episode 4 RAW


----------



## ksml (May 6, 2006)

i read the instructions and check the menu can i ask for pack 5 thnx...


----------



## underdogdlx (May 6, 2006)

ok, i didnt understand that at all, could you rephrase that post or something? what did you want?


----------



## Kaki (May 6, 2006)

Sounds like he's asking for someone to pimp pack 5 to him....


----------



## yo586 (May 7, 2006)

Just read vol 31, I was happy with it.  A couple gripes though, first that we will seemingly get conflicts with the armour in every fight now.  Plus I don't like the look of it, he looked more savage w/o it on.

And second, honestly Caska needs to stop being a vegetable, its been milked beyond all milking.


----------



## Codde (May 7, 2006)

yo586 said:
			
		

> And second, honestly Caska needs to stop being a vegetable, its been milked beyond all milking.


That's kind of the point with them journeying right now. Though I'm rather hoping Gutts would meet Griffith again before that and at least be somewhat more angrier than he is now...


----------



## Kaki (May 7, 2006)

yea, It will be interesting to see how she turns out when she gets fixed up, maybe just some amnisia from the point before the apocolipse, Yea they she still pitys Griffith! Untill then they sould put her in a bag of holding....


----------



## frizbee1 (May 13, 2006)

She may reject Guts... (Ch 238) The Grey Skull Knight did tell Gats' that what he wants may not be what she wants. It did seem to stun Guts a bit.  Of coarse that could mean anything!


----------



## underdogdlx (May 13, 2006)

hah! she'll throw herself in front of griffith when guts attacks, guts will kill her along with griffith (who of course would try and protect her, his body being her child) and end the series a broken man. maybe she'll even scratch an X into his cheek to remember her by.


----------



## Kaki (May 13, 2006)

Oh shit.......I would almost agree but the broken man part is no good...though mayby the X.....

I hope to get some of the TCG soon.....


----------



## frizbee1 (May 31, 2006)

Chapter 274 is out by evil genius (And its a good one)


----------



## Freija (May 31, 2006)

i wonder how Gutts will get out of this one..


----------



## Kaki (May 31, 2006)

Can't wait to see.........hmmm


----------



## Havoc (May 31, 2006)

Where can I downlaod the manga?  I've only seen the anime so I need to start dling where it stops in the manga.


----------



## Kaki (May 31, 2006)

go to the berserk pimping thread....


----------



## Corum (Jun 2, 2006)

When does everyone think that his history-telling will be over? Could it possibly be at near end of the manga or could we expect the story to carry on further from where it stopped?

I ask myself those questions a lot watching/reading Berserk and I wouldn't mind reading everyone elses answers.

Great new chapter by the way, looks like a hell of an awkward situation and I don't think Serpico can help out this time.


----------



## Fire101 (Jun 2, 2006)

Corum said:
			
		

> When does everyone think that his history-telling will be over?


 
Do you mean, when will it catch up to the story in the first few volumes? It did that like 10 volumes ago. If that's not what you mean, then I have no idea what your talking about.


----------



## underdogdlx (Jun 3, 2006)

yeah, volumes 1, 2, and most of 3 happened just after the eclipse ceremony, or volume 13 ish. The rest of the story is 'the present' so to speak, not a flashback (except for the few instances where it actually is a flashback...).


----------



## azzydakiller (Jun 3, 2006)

you know ive been wondering who do you think is caska's kid, father? gutts or griffith? i think at some momment in the manga there will be a conflict within guts if he can accept the kid as his son even if theres is in fact the bastard son of griffith...


----------



## Kaki (Jun 3, 2006)

Its Gatsu son corrupted and catalized by Griffith.......
Wich became the current Griffith, so Gatsu is kinda his daddy now.....


----------



## Corum (Jun 3, 2006)

Who was that child (I think other forums call it the "moon child") Casca found before the controlled alligators/crocodiles attacked them on the beach?


----------



## Kaki (Jun 3, 2006)

That is one of those mystry children of manga/anime....


----------



## azzydakiller (Jun 5, 2006)

it was suggested that he was indeed caskas kid... i think griffith gave the kid his own body and literally splitted from him


----------



## Kaki (Jun 7, 2006)

This is slower than the last BH convo.....


----------



## underdogdlx (Jun 8, 2006)

wow! has anyone else read the berserk prototype? it's on the Evil-Genius bt tracker, and i just noticed it today. it's kinda a neat read, but i like the way the real story turned out better.


----------



## RockLee (Jun 9, 2006)

Apparantly, Griffith took over the child's body, and used it to grow his body back into existance. The baby's mind is still in there, though.


----------



## CABLE (Jun 12, 2006)

Berserk is getting back on track.  YAY!


----------



## ETA (Jun 12, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> Apparantly, Griffith took over the child's body, and used it to grow his body back into existance. The baby's mind is still in there, though.


 
Which is a reasonable explanation as to why Griffith protected Casca from harm at the cemetery.

Anyway, I'm thankful about the recent chapter. Ever since Guts went from being a vengeful loner to the "family man" things haven't been nowhere near as hectic or suspenseful. While I'm seriously hesitant that things could pick up to how good they were back at the Golden Age arc, Miura's probably back on track again.

And the next chapter is on the regular schedule. Things as sure as hell looking up.


----------



## Mulatto (Jun 12, 2006)

RZA said:
			
		

> Berserk is getting back on track.  YAY!



My thoughts exactly.

I'm so glad that we are finally getting back to a more Griffith-involved story line.  Guts will finally (hopefully) revert back to his true nature, ditching this family-man role, as HellKorn would say.


----------



## RockLee (Jun 12, 2006)

There's the interesting point, though. His Berserk nature is what is scaring Caska, and what saddens him. If he triumphs over the monster, but goes Berserk without losing his mind, means the best of both worlds.

Like stated, it's much harder to fight while protecting someone then to just fight alone. 

This is where it gets interesting.


----------



## ETA (Jun 13, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> There's the interesting point, though. His Berserk nature is what is scaring Caska, and what saddens him. If he triumphs over the monster, but goes Berserk without losing his mind, means the best of both worlds.
> 
> Like stated, it's much harder to fight while protecting someone then to just fight alone.
> 
> This is where it gets interesting.


 
Well, evidently he gotten control over the Berserker Armor with these last few chapters. What I have to wonder though will this carry over to when he gets those... urges (for a lack of better term). Yanno, when Casca ran away and he found her after she had killed that group of thugs/bandits (which showed that as far as instincts go, she still has them, which should be obvious), and the beast started to tempt him.

Well, looks like we'll find out after this upcoming bad-ass battle. It's all good.


----------



## underdogdlx (Jun 13, 2006)

it seems to me like the 'berserk armor' is more a manifestation of his 'inner demon' than anything else. it even looks like the demon. So i think when he gains control of one, he gains control of both.


----------



## ETA (Jun 13, 2006)

Considering that the beast showed up well before the Berserk Armor is introduced(about... what, four volumes?), I'm still hesitant to think that he has it under control. Seems to me that he is able to fight with the Berserk Armor as he wishes to, but whatever is gnawing at him in his subconscious still has to be dealt with. You could be right about having both under control, but I just want some further proof/clarification.


----------



## underdogdlx (Jun 13, 2006)

well, i personally dont think he has the Berserk armor under control anyway. I think it's a temporary thing. he's gonna need to do some soul-searching stuff to gain control of the demon.


----------



## underdogdlx (Jun 16, 2006)

i direct you to the  berserk manga pimping thread.


----------



## hamiko (Jun 23, 2006)

I just finished reading volume 13 and wow, first time a manga has made me cry.Judeau's death and Casckas raping did it for me  first time ive ever really cared about characters in a manga.


----------



## fuzzywasheshe (Jun 27, 2006)

ya the anime leaves so much  out but u realize that they did keep the important stuff
i cant believe how well the art is 
this great manga


----------



## Chiyo-chan (Jul 27, 2006)

the Preview-Pic for Chapter 277 - Title: Human Bullet



Zodd looks really young here and more human. I hope that this chapter
will be a flashback where we get to know Zodd?s past and how he
became an Apostle.


----------



## Byxa (Jul 27, 2006)

^ Cool...
When willch 277 be released?


----------



## narutorulez (Aug 5, 2006)

rofl Chiyo-Chan great pic! ^^


----------



## BerserkerGutts (Aug 5, 2006)

Indeed best manga ever!


----------



## Chiyo-chan (Aug 11, 2006)

Preview-Pic for Chapter 278 Title: ?Setting Sail?



That can?t be true, right? I mean Guts and Co are finally gettin? on a
ship? A real ship? *must see it with my own eyes 2 believe that* 
BTW: lookin? forward to this chapter, hope we get to see more Zodd-Action


----------



## Freija (Aug 11, 2006)

^
ooooooooooooohhhhhhhhh  awesome, but gutts doesn't look too good n_n


----------



## gnutte (Aug 11, 2006)

Guts never looks too good. XD

Awesome if they finally gets on the ship though.


----------



## Freija (Aug 11, 2006)

ya, and no more fights until caska is restored damnit!!! i want old caska back, this new retard caska sucks.


----------



## Segan (Aug 11, 2006)

Freija said:
			
		

> ya, and no more fights until caska is restored damnit!!! i want old caska back, this new retard caska sucks.



Agree, though I can feel with her...being raped by a something really evil and nonhuman creature isn't a pleasure. As a result she went insane acts like a child...

It would really interest me how Casca would react when she regains her normal self and sees Guts. He's quite a different person than before, and this even more after he's got the Berserker Armor...


----------



## Qwarky (Aug 13, 2006)

Too bad we're not getting a chapter so quickly next time, that two week wait felt like nothing.


----------



## Segan (Aug 13, 2006)

The way Miura set up the dialogue between Zodd and Guts makes it look like a foreshadowing, doesn't it? Guts will have to kill off any Apostles left before he can reach Griffith, including Zodd and the other stronger Apostles...


----------



## Aether (Aug 13, 2006)

They're going to the elf island to restore Caska right or to leave her there. I forgot in the long waits.


----------



## gnutte (Aug 13, 2006)

Guts haven't decided yet. I assume he decides what to do with her when they get there.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 13, 2006)

I think they are gonna leave her there. Or she will be restored but still fucked up and Guts goes to take care of biz.


----------



## Level 70 Orc Ninja (Aug 13, 2006)

Segan said:
			
		

> The way Miura set up the dialogue between Zodd and Guts makes it look like a foreshadowing, doesn't it? Guts will have to kill off any Apostles left before he can reach Griffith, including Zodd and the other stronger Apostles...



Well, a lot of manga hints towards that because it leaves it open (and it's pretty obvious Gutts will be facing apostles since he's been doing it consistantly for the past 17 volumes). It's not really hinting anything since I think readers would already assume that fact.

I think Gutts will leave Caska in the elf place. I think it's safe to say that travelling with Gutts is pretty damn dangerous. Even if Caska is restored, she would have to get a magical weapon in order to be more than a tree (that can be captured easily BTW) during Gutts' daily gut-spewing action. I really hated the idea of magical weapons, so I would hope it will not be true again. Or maybe, just like "Hospital Emergency" dramas, the elves will be like "Our operation is successful, but Caska has amnesia." Either way, I'm predicting a dump on Caska soon.


----------



## Roukie (Aug 13, 2006)

I bet when Caska comes back into it, she'll receive some elf weapon which will make her second strongest to Guts. Either that or she'll come back at the end of the manga, just in time to mess with Griffith's mind


----------



## Segan (Aug 14, 2006)

Well, it's safe to assume that Guts would leave Caska in Skelling, if she stays the way she's now. But no one knows what happens if she regains her memory. It's very well possible that Guts decides to stay in Skelling with Caska.
After all, it was Caska's amnesia that relieved his decision to hunt down Griffith.


----------



## Chiyo-chan (Aug 15, 2006)

I guess Caska will be healed in Skelling by that elf-king.
Question is, what happens after that? Skullknight once said something like
this to Guts "Your wishes and hers are not the same" which perhaps means
that Caska will leave Guts to go back to Griffith cos Griffith and her demon-child
are the same person.


----------



## Segan (Aug 15, 2006)

Chiyo-chan said:
			
		

> I guess Caska will be healed in Skelling by that elf-king.
> Question is, what happens after that? Skullknight once said something like
> this to Guts "Your wishes and hers are not the same" which perhaps means
> that Caska will leave Guts to go back to Griffith cos Griffith and her demon-child
> are the same person.



Hey, hey, you are misunderstanding something...

Guts' wish is to heal Casca's heart and to make her remember who Guts is. But it's not said that Casca wants to be healed. That's what the Skull Knight spoke about.

You could say that Casca practically chose to lose her mind and to live as a lunatic in order to mentally escape from the Black Sun incident...


----------



## Chiyo-chan (Aug 15, 2006)

@ segan



> Hey, hey, you are misunderstanding something...
> 
> Guts' wish is to heal Casca's heart and to make her remember who Guts is. But it's not said that Casca wants to be healed. That's what the Skull Knight spoke about.
> 
> You could say that Casca practically chose to lose her mind and to live as a lunatic in order to mentally escape from the Black Sun incident...



Skully said "It?s your destiny to choose between Protection and Revenge"
( i hope i translated it right, i?ve only got the German Berserk Manga-Version,
sorry )
I think that?s a hint by Miura --- if Caska gets sane again she might not want that Guts fights Griffith cos he is also their child. There are many ways
of interpretation of that Skullknight-scene, methinks. Yours can be right too.

There?s also the cutscenes from the Berserk-Dreamcast-Game where
Caska gets sane for a moment. Here?s the dialogue:

Caska: "Gatsu."
Guts: "Caska, you know who i am..."
Caska: "Gatsu, i had a dream, a terrible dream..."
Guts: "Caska, hang in there, my love..."
Caska *faints*

Well, this scene could be a hint that she stays with Guts^^
Since the author is Miura i think everything is possible


----------



## Segan (Aug 15, 2006)

I bet my ass that Casca (if she's going to be healed) won't remember the last two years of insanity, so therefore she shouldn't know what happened with Griffith since then and that she had ever born a child.

And another thing: Skullknight referred this "Protection or Revenge" thing to the upcoming invasion of Vulitanis (or whatever its name is). Guts would be facing Griffith soon, and he would have to decide if he wanted to fight with Griffith or to continue the journey to bring Casca in a safe place.
And then the "Your wish may not be the same as hers" thing was brought up in another topic referred to the possibility that the fairy king could heal Casca's heart, say, to bring her back to sanity. And exactly this could be what Casca does not want...


Note, Skullknight said this wish-thing after changing the topic of choosing protection or revenge...


----------



## ez (Aug 15, 2006)

i'm not even finished reading it and i'm thinking it's rivaling the best of the best mangas out there.


----------



## Chiyo-chan (Aug 16, 2006)

@ Segan

okay, i?ll get ur point^^ I was just thinking that Skully also meant by this
Protection or Revenge-thing not only Vulitanis but the future too.

And about Caska being healed: Even if she doesn?t remember everything,
there?ll always be a connection between her and her child, something like
a motherly bond or motherly feelings, i dunno. And if she recognizes her
kid in Griffith she wouldn?t be too happy when Guts says "Hey, i?m takin? 
revenge now and kill Griffith & our child, alrighty?" Okay, just kiddin? here
but it would be interesting to see if it turns out like that^^

@ UOTD

yes, Berserk is truly a Masterpiece, Miura is not only a genius in terms of
storytelling but in drawing too ( just look at all the details in the background
or for example the armor of the knights ).
I?ve started reading Japan and Oh-Ro-Den, it?s from Miura too


----------



## Roukie (Aug 17, 2006)

Horray! 277 is out!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Damn, no more Zodd action  Almost, but none. I think that particular story is finally over. Now we get some rest from the chaos. Oh and i love Griffith's wide-eyed glare! Good conclusion chapter.

"Goodness, he seems to have gotten up solely for the sake of talking trash..." lol.


----------



## Segan (Aug 18, 2006)

Roukie said:
			
		

> Horray! 277 is out!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



It was out a long time ago...^^

@Chiyo-chan: When Casca regains her memory, then there's no doubt that Guts and Casca both will be in a conflict of feelings, if it comes to Guts' ambition to kill Griffith. It's not that difficult for Guts, since he's absolutely determined to kill Griffith. But for Casca it's a little bit different: she always had admired Griffith, and her child is in fact Griffith himself. Those feelings will remain despite what Griffith did to her...


----------



## Chiyo-chan (Aug 18, 2006)

@ Segan-san

*absolutely agreed* I see it this way too, there must be a Guts-Casca-conflict
someday and i?ve got no clue how Guts & Casca are going to solve this problem. I hope that Casca doesn?t change the sides, somebody in a
german Berserk-Forum said that Casca will become an Apostle but i
think not. Branded Ones can?t become Apostles, right? I think Slann said
this in the early Berserk-Chapters with the Count.


----------



## Segan (Aug 18, 2006)

That's right, the branded ones can't become apostles. It's like sacrificing a lamb to an entity, but the lamb survives and wants to become an entity...something totally contradicting...


But one thing was bothering me since the beginning. And it was the way to use a behelith to summon the God Hands. Guts always asks how to use the behelith, but he saw it in the Count arc, that it was covered with blood before the God Hands appeared and he still doesn't get the connection.
And I'm still amazed that even Flora doesn't know that blood is the key to use the behelith...


----------



## Chiyo-chan (Aug 18, 2006)

@ Segan

wow, Segan, you?re truly a Berserk-expert. I didn?t realize this with that
Blood = activates Behelith. I thought that negative feelings
like sorrow, hate, etc. summon the God Hand.
And you?re right about Flora. It seemed she knew everything about
the shadow realms but almost nothing about the behelith. Strange, strange...


----------



## Segan (Aug 18, 2006)

Well, I have all 29 volumes of Berserk, number 30 should come in September. I read all of them several times.

Maybe only Skullknight knows how exactly the behelith works. Look at this strange dimensional cutting sword...


----------



## Chiyo-chan (Aug 18, 2006)

@ Segan

I?ve got all 29 Berserk-Volumes too *is a Berserk-Fan* 

And yeah, i think Skullknight must know everything about the God Hand and
the Apostles. I remember that Slann called Skully "our king" during the
Eclipse. Maybe he was a member of the God Hand too and then somehow
became their enemy. There?s also this theory about Skullknight and Void
being eternal foes cos Skully was once Gaiseric and Void took away his
kingdom? I dunno, i?ve heard this somewhere...


----------



## Segan (Aug 18, 2006)

Maybe...

But Slann surely called Skullknight a "king" because he WAS a king: Geiserich. It's not properly confirmed, but the hints are too heavy to say anything otherwise...
I doubt that he was even part of God Hands. Remember a tale told by Charlotte about four angels coming down and punishing the king because of his terror? Somehow Geiserich and the God Hand came in conflict.
Maybe because    in this tower where Griffith was imprisoned there was the first God Hand born? I don't know, but looking at the mountain of corpses with brand marks at the bottom of the tower, I get the feeling that Skullknight indeed could have been a candidate for the God Hand or part of the sacrifice?

Eh, too confusing. Skullknight really is a mysterious character...


----------



## Chiyo-chan (Aug 18, 2006)

I completely forgot Charlotte?s tale, that ?s a good hint on Gaiseric. 
There was also something about Gaiseric in the Mozgus Arc, i think Farnese
said something about him. And yes, maybe Skully was a candidate for the
God Hand or a sacrifice, it would make sense. I hope Miura creates a
background-Story on Skully to bring some light to that mysterious
character^^

Here?s a Gaiseric-Pic



and Skullknight


----------



## Segan (Aug 18, 2006)

Yeah, this pic was the first hint to the past of Skullknight...

And I wonder if it wasn't for Flora's and the Berserker Armor's help that Geiseric became the king of Midland...? But the armor looks much darker than in your pic, so it was probably after his reign was over.
Maybe it was the armor that made Geiseric to the Skullknight we know today? If that was the case then Guts going to be an even more troublesome monster than Zodd, if he continues to wear it...


----------



## Chiyo-chan (Aug 18, 2006)

@ Segan

you?re talkin? about this Geiseric-Pic, right?



more infos on the real Geiseric can be found here:


and yeah, i guess that the Berserker-Armor made Geiseric the Skully he is
today. And about Guts wearing the same Armor and becoming like Skully:
That?s the big question here^^ If he wants to fight and beat Griffith, he
has to use the berserker-armor. And the chances of winning would be
higher if Guts becomes a second Skullknight, methinks.
BTW: Guts looks great in his Berserker-Armor *points at Segan?s
awesome Ava*


----------



## Segan (Aug 18, 2006)

The real Geiseric was a quite powerful king, wasn't he?

Speaking of chances of winning...even Skullknights chances to win against the God Hand are very slim, let alone Guts.
If Miura ever intends to have Guts fighting Griffith, then he has to grow out of human boundaries, meaning his power has to raise beyond what his new armor can unleash of his body...

Maybe something like a hybrid between human/monster, not a total human but also not totally inhuman...


----------



## Chiyo-chan (Aug 18, 2006)

@ Segan



> The real Geiseric was a quite powerful king, wasn't he?



yeah, he achieved quite a lot in his life. Here?s a pic of the real Geiseric:





> Speaking of chances of winning...even Skullknights chances to win against the God Hand are very slim, let alone Guts.
> If Miura ever intends to have Guts fighting Griffith, then he has to grow out of human boundaries, meaning his power has to raise beyond what his new armor can unleash of his body...
> 
> Maybe something like a hybrid between human/monster, not a total human but also not totally inhuman...



Berserk-Ending-Speculation... my favorite Berserk-topic^^
I believe that there will be a great showdown between Guts & Griffith in the end of Berserk. And like you said, it will be difficult for Guts to defeat
Griffith and the rest of the God Hand, even with his Berserk-Armor.

So yeah, here?s my take on the ending: After conquering Midland and the
rest of the world, Griffith decides that he doesn?t want to share his power
with the other God Hand-members ( he wants to be the king and stand
above all, so the God Hand would be in his way ). He betrays and kills
them which means that Guts and Skullknight are his only enemies left.
Skullknight will fight Zodd and Guts will meet Griffith in a final fight.

But this is only my speculation, i don?t know how Guts wants to win
against Griffith/Femto. A hybrid Guts like you already said seems to be a
possible solution.

But there?s also one thing that Miura said in an interview about the
Berserk-ending:


*Spoiler*: __ 



"Void will play an important role in the end. 
He?s a key character."


----------



## Segan (Aug 18, 2006)

Why would Griffith try to kill the God Hand? There's nothing Griffith shares with the other members except his membership of God Hand, unless he decides to conquer the astral world as well...
Since Griffith's goal lies within the normal world and the God Hand have their own realms, they aren't going to interfere in any possible way.

I'm pretty sure that Miura will set up an ending no one would expect. But one thing is safe to assume: Guts will fight Griffith at the end of the series.

I know I said Guts needs a significant powerup if he ever wants a chance to face Griffith without being beaten down immediately. But Guts shows clear disrespects for the Apostles by calling them monster, like when:

- he fought Grunbeld, who claimed to be a warrior and in response Guts just said Grunbeld was just a monster who calls himself a warrior.

- he faced the Emperor Ganishka. Guts yelled at Ganishka not to lump himself with the likes of Ganishka and other Apostles ("^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) monsters!" ^^ )

If Miura keeps this attitude of Guts, then he could very well pull out a situation, where Griffith becomes vulnerable even for humans, despite his godly powers and Guts will be able to kill him with human powers. I just remember something Skullknight mentioned when Guts was traveling to Albion to find Casca. He said something about anomalies, like bugs in the system of destiny, and even Skullknights puts all his hopes on such bugs.
Maybe it will happen an event that was caused by such an anomaly and this will give Guts the opportunity to face Griffith and to strike him down...


----------



## Roukie (Aug 18, 2006)

Segan said:
			
		

> It was out a long time ago...^^



My bad, i meant 278. And my spoilers were all from 278 if you'd read them


----------



## Segan (Aug 19, 2006)

Roukie said:
			
		

> My bad, i meant 278. And my spoilers were all from 278 if you'd read them



278 was out last week...


----------



## Chiyo-chan (Aug 19, 2006)

@ Segan



> Why would Griffith try to kill the God Hand? There's nothing Griffith shares with the other members except his membership of God Hand, unless he decides to conquer the astral world as well...
> Since Griffith's goal lies within the normal world and the God Hand have their own realms, they aren't going to interfere in any possible way.



I dunno but would Griffith be satisfied only to rule over the mortal world?
He?s Femto and he knows that there are more worlds which exist out
there. So why not conquer the rest of it? 
And the other God Hand-members have the power to enter the mortal
world. Flora and Schierke both said something like "With the appearance of
the white hawk the world began to change. The mortal world and the
shadow realms begin to overlap each other so it?s possible for shadow
creatures to enter our world."
----- we saw that Slann did this two times, the first time in that forest,
and second time during that ritual in the Mozgus-Arc.



> I'm pretty sure that Miura will set up an ending no one would expect. But one thing is safe to assume: Guts will fight Griffith at the end of the series.
> 
> I know I said Guts needs a significant powerup if he ever wants a chance to face Griffith without being beaten down immediately. But Guts shows clear disrespects for the Apostles by calling them monster, like when:
> 
> ...



about the anomalies: that?s right. We saw this in the eclipse too --- Guts &
Casca survived although they were supposed to die. Even the God Hand
was surprised about that. Like you said it?s like unimportant bugs
who are fighting against destiny. And maybe Griffith has a weakness too,
like for example that scene where he saved Caska from the falling stones
during the Guts vs. Zodd-fight near Godots house. He didn?t need
to do this but it was perhaps the demon child within him who wanted
to save his mother.


----------



## Segan (Aug 19, 2006)

Griffith's only and one goal was to take over the throne of Midland. He never said to conquer the world, he just wanted his own realm, and this was Midland.

But on the other side, you're right. He was always a mercenary, and war is the best he can do. If he wins and the war is over, he could be bored and try to conquer the rest of the world, and after that...well, no one knows. But he yet has to defend Midland against Ganishka and isn't a king yet...


----------



## Roukie (Aug 24, 2006)

Yeah it was out the previous week but that was the raw 

Anyway you're right Segan, all Griffith wanted (and wants) to do is rule a kingdom. Everyone is a pawn in his plan. However i'm still a little confused as to the Kushan's role in the story. I know that Griffith attacked the town way back and i guess they want revenge, but they never actually go against Griffith until he shows up...they fight random people


----------



## Segan (Aug 24, 2006)

The Kushans simply are Griffith's new obstacles to his dream.

But what do you mean with the town Griffith attacked? Is it Windham or the town where the Apostles gathered together for the first time? They were all towns belonging to the lands of Midland...
It would be only logical to invade the towns captured by the enemies...


----------



## Roukie (Aug 24, 2006)

Well if he's only attacking midland towns, why are the Kushan against him? They're not affiliated with Midland at all.


----------



## BerserkerGutts (Aug 26, 2006)

^ Kushans are controling Midland atm, so hes just retaking it.


----------



## Segan (Aug 27, 2006)

Roukie said:
			
		

> Well if he's only attacking midland towns, why are the Kushan against him? They're not affiliated with Midland at all.



Well, it seems you didn't read Berserk at all ^^

The Kushans were invading Midland, and Griffith is going to take over one town after another the Kushans currently are controlling in Midland.


----------



## Roukie (Aug 27, 2006)

Ah. I have read the entire manga up to now, it's just been a while since i read that bit about the Kushan's controlling Midland. I should read some bits again, but too busy at university for now.

But yeah, cheers for that. Now i understand everything, it was just that bit that i didn't get


----------



## Segan (Aug 28, 2006)

Should buy it...just one volume per month. Should be enough for someone with little time. You won't regret it


----------



## Roukie (Sep 1, 2006)

Well they're all on the computer, that's good enough, and i told you, i've read it  And i didn't regret it of course.


----------



## Segan (Sep 2, 2006)

I'm currently uploading them for you. Just wait a little bit


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Sep 2, 2006)

^^Aww thanks man....much appreciated......


----------



## Segan (Sep 2, 2006)

Here it is...I forgot a little bit the time... ^^

Dearest Strings Version


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Sep 2, 2006)

^^thanks man......Repped accordingly.....


----------



## ifira (Sep 2, 2006)

just read berserk manga till the latest one. 278. been a roller coaster ride since i read the first chapter. tot he is just another heartless person who just wanted his revenge. and the rest of the character would be just underdeveloped.

from there onwards is just unbelievable. 

on the ending of the story, i am hoping the managka is directing the story to it's ending. i am afraid it might get draggy. i really dun wish as this is really a great series.


----------



## big nate (Sep 2, 2006)

Any one know where I can *view the latest chapters*


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Sep 2, 2006)

mrtay said:
			
		

> on the ending of the story, i am hoping the managka is directing the story to it's ending. i am afraid it might get draggy. i really dun wish as this is really a great series.


It's been going on for like what, 18 years? I think it's alittle draggy

That being said, I totally love this series, and no part of it has made me bored, I just have a problem with it's gap between releases


----------



## MdB (Sep 2, 2006)

big nate said:
			
		

> Any one know where I can *view the latest chapters*


Yoshitsune


----------



## ifira (Sep 2, 2006)

looking at the amount of detail that made this manga, i am more than glad to wait for it =)

18 years? didnt know that


----------



## Segan (Sep 4, 2006)

Unluckily, mangakas are all humans. It's practically impossible to release 20 pages in the high and detailed quality à la Berserk every week.


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Sep 5, 2006)

I appreciate the amount of detail he puts into his manga.....but man it's REALLY hard to keep up with.....I was surprised i had missed so many chapters since 272....

Sometimes i wished they'd streamline the production of manga more, similiar to how comics are done in the US.   But i'll stick with the series as long as it's going, i just hope it comes to an end.  I'm scared it'll keep going untill the author dies, and is never finished.


----------



## Kaki (Sep 5, 2006)

different manga are done differently and he likes to work his own..


----------



## Greatwolf7 (Sep 6, 2006)

ummm hey didn't one of the people who saw guts' armor say something like "woah you want him to follow the same path you did?" so they are like the same sorta dudes and oh yeah the dude above me is probably about right on the ending only thing is what the fuck is gonna happen to caska?


----------



## Kaki (Sep 6, 2006)

Now I forgot what I said about the ending.....
still waiting for the big power up!!


----------



## Greatwolf7 (Sep 6, 2006)

yes according to that specualtion of chicken mastabating ( not masterbating)
caska should kill herself and then smash the fairy and rape guts but in reverse order... unless she becomes and zombie and guts like his women dead


----------



## Kaki (Sep 6, 2006)

lol I should quote that


----------



## Segan (Sep 7, 2006)

what kind of discussion is that...?


----------



## Greatwolf7 (Sep 7, 2006)

wow i just came back and reread my post im hilarious i didn't even remeber that since i had been up for like 16 hours with 5 hours of sleep yeah lol....


anyways i ACTUALLY think Guts will get to the island and caska may or maynot be healed and then Guts will abandon her or something and fight grifith oh yes its going to be spectacular indeed

I agree there is alot of detail in berserk

by the way where can i get a signature?


----------



## Greatwolf7 (Sep 7, 2006)

*THIS IS A NEW TOPIC THATS WHY I DIDNT JUST DO EDIT*

OK i found out what activates the behilit and its not "blood" cuz if you look in vol.3 he doesnt even touch it its just in his presence and it goes off. What activates the behilit is a Extreme desire and emotion and whatever that desire/emotion is thats what your "wish" has to pertain to. For instance the count desired a way out of the prediciment he was in. They gave him that wish. The blood activated it last time because it was full of that persons desire and emotion. THERE THATS WHY THEY ARE ACTIVATED!!!!


----------



## Segan (Sep 8, 2006)

In any case, the behelith only activated, when touched by blood. Desire or not.

It happened with the Count, Griffith and Rosine. Once they dropped blood on the behelith, the God Hand appeared.

But it's true, those situations only happened when they were desperate.


----------



## ifira (Sep 8, 2006)

Segan said:
			
		

> In any case, the behelith only activated, when touched by blood. Desire or not.
> 
> It happened with the Count, Griffith and Rosine. Once they dropped blood on the behelith, the God Hand appeared.
> 
> But it's true, those situations only happened when they were desperate.



and if they are the chosen ones


----------



## Segan (Sep 8, 2006)

mrtay said:
			
		

> and if they are the chosen ones



Yes, that's what Flora said. But I'm curious what happens, if Guts drops his own blood on the behelith...

Skull Knight already showed us, that the behelith can be used for other things than for summoning...just see his behelith-sword...

There might be more to the behelith than we know.


----------



## Greatwolf7 (Sep 8, 2006)

Ummmmm the counts blood didnt touch the behelit


----------



## Segan (Sep 8, 2006)

Greatwolf7 said:
			
		

> Ummmmm the counts blood didnt touch the behelit



Then go read the third volume...


----------



## Greatwolf7 (Sep 8, 2006)

I did check page 101 and 102 no blood touches it.


----------



## Segan (Sep 9, 2006)

Greatwolf7 said:
			
		

> I did check page 101 and 102 no blood touches it.



Third volume, pages 54 and 55. And I can tell you for sure that the count's blood touched it, because I read all 29 volumes over many dozen times...

There's barely one thing I don't remember about Berserk.


----------



## Greatwolf7 (Sep 9, 2006)

lollllll idiot thats the first behilit go to the part where there is a flash back about how he became an apostle in the first place.

JUST TO LET YOU ALL KNOW WHEN EVER THE ACCOUNT BECOMES AN APOSTLE BLOOD DOESNT TOUCH IT. THIS IS THE FIRST TIME NOT WHEN HE IS FIGHTING GUTS. AROUND PAGE 100 IN VOLUME 3 IT SHOWS A FLASH BACK OF HOW HE BECAME IN APOSTLE IN THE FIRST PLACE___________


----------



## Greatwolf7 (Sep 9, 2006)




----------



## MdB (Sep 9, 2006)

Berserk 279 by evil-genius

Btw no need to call him an idiot.


----------



## Segan (Sep 9, 2006)

Well, there was no blood this time, but I think of it more as an inconsistent factor in the story. Because in the other three times blood was always involved.

Anyway, I'm not that confident anymore. The point goes to you... ^^


----------



## Zaru (Sep 9, 2006)

Omg at 279. What serious shit is gonna stop that army?

Is there a possibility for the hawks coming and beating the shit out the Kushans?


----------



## MdB (Sep 9, 2006)

Zakuzaru said:
			
		

> Omg at 279. What serious shit is gonna stop that army?



The hawks.


----------



## Segan (Sep 9, 2006)

Zakuzaru said:
			
		

> Omg at 279. What serious shit is gonna stop that army?
> 
> Is there a possibility for the hawks coming and beating the shit out the Kushans?



Of course. What else did they came for?


----------



## Greatwolf7 (Sep 9, 2006)

Lol thanx i was getting annoyed cuz you were lookin at the wrong thing. But yeah THANX FOR CHAPTER 279.

When do new chapters come out? once a week like naruto?

Probably not?


----------



## ifira (Sep 10, 2006)

band of the hawks will definitely come and crush them. *tremble at the expected details of this upcoming battle.*

LOL


----------



## Segan (Sep 10, 2006)

In best cases, Berserk chapters come out every two weeks.


----------



## Freija (Sep 10, 2006)

that army isn't exactly what you call small.


----------



## MdB (Sep 10, 2006)

The scale of that army reminds me of the LOTR movies.


----------



## Segan (Sep 10, 2006)

Well, that's something you should expect from a kingdom that claims to be the greatest one in the world.


----------



## Kepa (Sep 10, 2006)

Segan said:
			
		

> Well, that's something you should expect from a kingdom that claims to be the greatest one in the world.


but still I didn't expect them to be drawn so detailed... what a great mangaka berserk has


----------



## Greatwolf7 (Sep 10, 2006)

Okay lol we get it they have amazing fuck your computer your so happ detail in berserk. Lol Thanx for the info Mr.segan i apreciate it.

I got a question. Didn't the mage girl say this is who i'm destined to or something like that about Guts? I remeber her saying something like that. What does that meen? like they are gonna get hooked?

Of course i may just be imagining things and some else said something like about something else. 

Go to smoothie king get a fairy doodoo shake-drink it-seriously its so good


----------



## Segan (Sep 11, 2006)

What should Guts be destined to? As far as I know Guts is said to be the one who escaped his own destiny...


----------



## ifira (Sep 11, 2006)

perhaps she is the one to help Guts, or sth along that line.

my two cents =)


----------



## Segan (Sep 11, 2006)

Ah, you mean, that Schierke and Guts were destined to meet each other? It was Flora, the witch, who said it...


----------



## MdB (Sep 11, 2006)

So the idea of evil let them meet each other.

Hopefully were going to see ganishka apostle form.


----------



## Greatwolf7 (Sep 11, 2006)

ahh i thot they meant like they were destined to like be together you know intametly<spelled wrong for sure

CHICKEN DOODOO!!!!!!!!


----------



## ifira (Sep 12, 2006)

Segan said:
			
		

> Ah, you mean, that Schierke and Guts were destined to meet each other? It was Flora, the witch, who said it...



that's not what i mean, but schierke is there to guide guts, like to help her. like how she and guts defeat the tornado guy. *sorry for forgeting the name*

prevent guts from turning into a berserker or sth.


----------



## Greatwolf7 (Sep 12, 2006)

Guide eh? i think Guts is a pedafile and like 12 year old witches


----------



## Corum (Sep 13, 2006)

Greatwolf7 said:
			
		

> Guide eh? i think Guts is a pedafile and like 12 year old witches



Blasphemy!


----------



## Greatwolf7 (Sep 13, 2006)

lol i guess it it


----------



## Greatwolf7 (Sep 13, 2006)

maybe lol .......


----------



## big nate (Sep 13, 2006)

is there any point in the manga when "neo" griffith acttualy picks up a sword and fight.
Im starting to think his only power is to make monsters out of people to do his biding and look cool
he doesnt seem to even acknowledge guts as an legitimate enemy.


----------



## Greatwolf7 (Sep 13, 2006)

Dude for real Read volume 3---- Gutz cant even touch him.....He barely did last time. Griffith barely moved and gutz was thrown about 100 feet into concrete wall. But maybe with his new armor he be able to get a good hit on him. And maybe by that time his cursed weapon will be strong enough from slaying apostles it may actually do some damage also

The armor will help him ignore the pain of getting near griffith


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 19, 2006)

Man Just started reading Berserk.
Some Pretty downright Graphic shit.

Awesome manga. This will be in my top 10 pretty soon.


----------



## Greatwolf7 (Sep 19, 2006)

GOD DAMN STRAIGHT!!!!!!!!! ITS THE BESTY

BEST MAnGASSSS

BERSERK!!!!!!!!
GANTZ
FRESSIA


----------



## Greatwolf7 (Oct 5, 2006)

280 should be out soon wtf?


----------



## Dagda_Mor (Oct 5, 2006)

Greatwolf7 said:
			
		

> 280 should be out soon wtf?


You may have noticed the note at the end of 279- instead of saying "next ish at such and such a date", it says "See you next time!" Unfortunately, we've got no idea when "next time" will be. Hopefully soon...

On another note, I have a small question to pose to you, my fellow berserk fans. The seven deadly sins are Sloth, Gluttony, Pride, Wrath, Lust, Greed and Envy. If you were to assign these sins among the God Hand, Emperor Ganishka and the Skull Knight (assuming he truly is Gaiseric), which would you assign to whom? For example, I would assign Femto the sin of envy above all the others (I saw him as envying Guts and Caska for their relationship and physical well-being), but arguments can also be made for pride, lust, greed, etc. 

Note: The reason I'm asking your opinions on this is to get thoughts for a project of mine. (See sig)


----------



## MdB (Oct 6, 2006)

hmm that is hard to say especially for the god hand

Femto - Envy/Gluttony
Void - Pride
Slan - Lust/Envy
Conrad - Sloth
Ubik - Wrath
Ganishka - Pride/Greed
Skull Knight - Gluttony


----------



## blevironman (Oct 7, 2006)

*please send berserk manga*

please send berserk packs 8,9,and 10


----------



## clouded_fate (Oct 10, 2006)

skull knight would either get pride or wrath.
ganishka would probably be pride
ubik(the plague guy, i beleive) would be...sloth?
conrad(i might have mixed up conrad and ubik) would be greed
slan is lust, easy
void and femto, i'm not sure

anyways, about how long is it between chapters? a month?


----------



## JBarnz008 (Oct 17, 2006)

Done with Volume 1. wow now I know how it got it's title, but this series is Awesome.


----------



## the_invisible_men (Oct 17, 2006)

after reading all of these comments... i believe i will start reading Berserk. I hope it'll be worth my time =0


----------



## escamoh (Oct 17, 2006)

blevironman said:


> please send berserk packs 8,9,and 10


Wrong thread. Look for the one that says Berserk Pimping Project.



> after reading all of these comments... i believe i will start reading Berserk. I hope it'll be worth my time =0


Trust me, you'll love this manga.


----------



## Jin-E (Oct 19, 2006)

Excuse me if this is a dumb question. You see i recently started reading this Manga and im currently at chapter 10 (where there is some serious gay porn going on)

Anyway the question is back in chapter 2. Gutts and the fairy accompanies two people-one priest and his daughter. They later stop because Gutts fight a bunch of skeletons. A little later we see that the Priests daughter cut her dads head off and make a evil grin. Was she evil or did something posess her to do that?


----------



## Dagda_Mor (Oct 20, 2006)

I thought it was pretty obvious that she'd been possessed by a ghost/evil spirit. It happens repeatedly throughout the series.


----------



## Segan (Oct 21, 2006)

Yeah, it should be obvious that she was possessed. But in my case it was the graveyard scene in the count arc that made me realize what really happened with the innocent girl earlier.

Or more like that scene showed how such things happen...


----------



## clouded_fate (Oct 21, 2006)

it was quite obvious. the girl was much like the skeletons, she died with regret, and so became a monster.

anyways, has muira made any other mangas?


----------



## Segan (Oct 21, 2006)

He has.

Japan and Oh Roh Den 1+2.

There's a huge guy as a main character that reminds a lot of Guts. Even though this one must be at least 7 feets tall and has a more kind attitude.


----------



## ydraliskos (Oct 22, 2006)

Miura you bastard, you just know how to make the fanboys happy, don't cha?


Gutts riding Zodd, jesus christ, that was cool


----------



## Midus (Oct 28, 2006)

Has anyone ever seen the Hellraiser series. It reminds me of Berserk. I see some similarites between the Cenobites and the Gods.


----------



## Segan (Oct 28, 2006)

What about the Hellraisers? Never heard of it...


----------



## Kepa (Oct 28, 2006)

Segan said:


> What about the Hellraisers? Never heard of it...


it's a horror movie (well a couple of them)
they're not bad.... it's just that I'm not a big fan of those type of horror movies


----------



## Segan (Oct 29, 2006)

why did you dump it at the point he was raped? There was only one or two panels that showed explicit scenes...
The following story was one of the best arcs in Berserk ever (storywise). The only arc that was nearly as good as the old Hawks arc was the Albion arc.


----------



## Dagda_Mor (Oct 29, 2006)

Segan said:


> why did you dump it at the point he was raped? There was only one or two panels that showed explicit scenes...
> The following story was one of the best arcs in Berserk ever (storywise). The only arc that was nearly as good as the old Hawks arc was the Albion arc.



Some people find the concept of rape repulsive on a moral level and don't enjoy stories containing it. I know this must seem strange.


----------



## Segan (Oct 29, 2006)

Dagda_Mor said:


> Some people find the concept of rape repulsive on a moral level and don't enjoy stories containing it. I know this must seem strange.



Nah, I'm enjoying stories more if adult themes are contained. It gives more aspects to the story as a whole.

And it's a bit controversial if you enjoy scenes full of blood and tore flesh while you find rape scenes (especially homo) disguisting...


----------



## Segan (Oct 29, 2006)

Well, I hope you are prepared to see more explicit scenes...not like it happens in every volume and it's not all rape, but probably often enough for you. Especially when it comes to the process to the point where Guts gets his appearance he has today.

But Guts' combat performances make up for all of it anyway ^^


----------



## Zack_Strife (Oct 30, 2006)

You mean the Eclipse? I've read it all up to the latest chapter. TBH I tend to go "oh, rape" and skim the pages just fast enough to pick up any important dialogue etc.


----------



## Segan (Oct 30, 2006)

What the hell...they were the best pages in the whole eclipse...^^

Anyway, I wonder if Miura won't focus the story on the war between Kushans and Midland after that last chapter. But even if he doesn't we will probably see Ganishka and Griffith clashing. This would be a good time to show off Griffith's power as a human reborn God Hand.
I'm still a bit doubting his absolute superiority to the human world and the fact that there's an apostle who is rebelling against his own master tells me that there's not really too much behind his brilliant appearance of Griffith's. At least not so much that Ganishka couldn't hope to successfully go up against him. So I would like to see something that backs up what he actually is: a God Hand in the body of a human.


----------



## Zack_Strife (Oct 30, 2006)

Yeah I was kinda wtf about Ganishka too. Do the Apostles serve the Godhand as a whole or do they serve individual Godhand?
I'm kinda stumped as to how Guts will ever manage to take on Griffith. Even with the Berserk armour he's probably only on equal footing with the Apostles in general, maybe even enough to fight evenly with Zodd's released form. I'm also wondering what the deal is with the Skull Knight. He isn't an Apostle, he isn't branded, he doesn't appear to be witch related so what the hell is he?


----------



## Segan (Oct 31, 2006)

Maybe it has to do with the Berserker Armor. I'm sure there must be a reason why Skullknight has a skeleton appearance just like the armor did before Guts wore it.
It has magical powers such as releasing all of human power resources, but it seems that it also drains senses like taste and coloursight. Very well possible that wearing that armor can make lose the user's humanity and become "immortal", just like Skullknight seems to be.


----------



## clouded_fate (Nov 7, 2006)

so...your saying that the armor stripped away his flesh until he became a bad ass skeleton?

as for gatsu's power, if im not mistaken, he could fight evenly with apostle zodd without the berzerker armor, and did so in the graveyard of swards battle. i think he just needed the berzerker armor becuase he was badly wounded. he fought gurunberd(i think...) after getting his ass whooped by slann, so he wasn't exactly in the best state. and for most of the battles after that, excluding that giant water snake, he was able to fight pretty well without using the berzerker armor, although the wounds of the slann and gurunberd battles didnt make it easier. but im getting off track, so my point is that gatsu could still hold his own without the berzerker armor, but his battle rage/joy/ecstacy made him go berserk.


----------



## Segan (Nov 8, 2006)

Wrong. When it comes to fighting abilities, then Guts without Berserker Armor is at best equal to Zodd in human form, Guts' techniques vs. Zodd's superhuman reflexes.
Guts just happens to have the better sword, that's why Zodd transformed to an apostle, since he couldn't fight with a broken sword.

But with Guts in Berserker Armor against the apostle Zodd, well, there's no telling what would happen.

And even if Guts wasn't wounded before his fight against Grunbert, I doubt the result would have been different. Hey, we are speaking about a fucking heavy armored giant with a huge war maul and a damn thick shield with a cannon inside there.
And don't forget, apostles have mostly superhuman strength and insanely high regeneration abilities. In his normal state, Guts never defeated an apostle with only his sword alone, not even the first one at Godot's. He always used other tools before he finished them with Dragonslayer.


----------



## clouded_fate (Nov 19, 2006)

i agree with your last point, and i'm even undecided with you point about zodd, but i do think that his fight with gurunberd(i have no idea what his english name really is) would have been different. when gurunberd attacked gatts, all he could do was barely defend with his huge sword. a large part of the berzerker armor is that it lets you ignore pain. gatts was hurting bad after fighting one of the god hand. a man who can barely stand would not have had a similar result to a man in good condition.

(not a post i was hoping for...)

and i'm posting because this thread is way back on page 3


----------



## Segan (Nov 19, 2006)

Even so, Guts in his best state with all his weapons and tools could have forced Grunbeld (english name) to transform into an apostle.
But at this point Guts wouldn't have had any chances in hell. Without the Berserker Armor he has got no strength to penetrate Grunbeld's crystal-like body, let alone blocking his massive attacks. On top of that, Grunbeld also has his fireblasts...

Edit: I'm sure you wonder why I'm so pessimistic about Guts vs. Grunbeld. But compared to Zodd, Grunbeld is extremely heavily armored, that Guts normally wouldn't be able to penetrate him, let alone his shield.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 22, 2006)

Why has there not been a Berserk chapter for ages T_T


----------



## isanon (Nov 23, 2006)

Zaru said:


> Why has there not been a Berserk chapter for ages T_T


i think the author is taking a pause to writhe the storry for the next part of berserk


----------



## gnutte (Nov 23, 2006)

^Hopefully that's the reason, and not lazyness.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 23, 2006)

Berserk being canceled because of the lack of motivation would be like....my god If i were a christian I would stop believing in god


----------



## Segan (Nov 23, 2006)

Let Miura be lazy. To get a chapter every half a month with high quality drawings isn't easy, and it's better to take off some time before continuing an epic story (and that is what Berserk is right now). I rather want a well told tale, and not that crap we are getting from Naruto...(storywise, I mean...)


----------



## MdB (Nov 23, 2006)

Segan said:


> I rather want a well told tale, and not that crap we are getting from Naruto...(storywise, I mean...)



Couldn't say it better.
And its not the first time miura takes a large break.


----------



## isanon (Nov 23, 2006)

yeah well he has alot going on now so you cant realy blame him. there is the kushan invation, there is griffiths fight, there is gutz and companys journy to fariy iland and what might or might not happen to cesca


----------



## Toramaru (Nov 26, 2006)

*Hi and Berserk pack 16 (vol. 31) please*

Hi to everybody! I'm new in these forums and i have to say that they're pretty good. I'm a manga-anime lover, even more since i knew the difference between them. I have watched a long collection of animes and some good mangas, such as Bleach, Dragon Quest, One piece, and my absolute favorite, Blade of the Immortal. Lately i've been reading Berserk. Maaaaaannn, that's one hell of a lot of a manga.When i visited animenewsnetwork.com to knew how many volumes have been released, i saw only 31, and you're talking about 32!! That made me more eager to get all the volumes. And i need the volume 31 for now (plz PM it to me as soon as you can!!) Thank you very much.


----------



## nydo (Nov 28, 2006)

Segan said:


> Let Miura be lazy. To get a chapter every half a month with high quality drawings isn't easy, and it's better to take off some time before continuing an epic story (and that is what Berserk is right now). I rather want a well told tale, and not that crap we are getting from Naruto...(storywise, I mean...)



I completely agree with you.  It takes me like 5 minutes to read a new Naruto manga chapter, while a Berserk Chapter takes up about 30minutes, just because there's SO MUCH detail in each slide.  It's incredible.


----------



## nydo (Nov 28, 2006)

So, just for the sake of some sort of discussion (sorry if someone has asked this previously, but I'm not going to go through all 40+ pages :x), how long do you guys think the seal/charm on the berserk armor will last?  What will drive Gatts so into rage, that the seal will disappear, making it harder for Silke to bring Gatts' ego back (if at all)?  

That last question is a bit easy to answer, but I just want to get a discussion going


----------



## Segan (Nov 28, 2006)

nydo said:


> So, just for the sake of some sort of discussion (sorry if someone has asked this previously, but I'm not going to go through all 40+ pages :x), how long do you guys think the seal/charm on the berserk armor will last?  What will drive Gatts so into rage, that the seal will disappear, making it harder for Silke to bring Gatts' ego back (if at all)?
> 
> That last question is a bit easy to answer, but I just want to get a discussion going



Don't know how long it will last. But it seems it's quite powerful since it prevented Gatts from being overwhelmed and broken by that destructive energy of the armor.
But I get the feeling, that the seal won't matter anymore, once Gatts gets his hands on Griffith and the Apostles. The seal's only purpose is to prevent Gatt's self to break, but not to power down the armor.
If it's against Griffith, the seal will break, and then it will be not hard for Schierke to get Gatts back, but impossible.
Why?
A broken seal means a broken Gatts. That was pretty much implied during his fight against Grunbeld.


----------



## Greatwolf7 (Dec 12, 2006)

*seals 4*

i'm pretty sure the seal is to help repel apostles to make it easier for them to get to LOL (fairy land)

what actually happens if gatts loses himself is that he stays berserk until he bleeds to death because the berserk armor keeps you fighting even when you break bones by putting steel spikes into the bones to reinforce them

if he stays berserk he would also probably slaughter the few friends he has
so everytime he fights he risks losing his life and the lives of his friends
thats what i think it is?


----------



## Segan (Dec 13, 2006)

The seal has nothing to do with apostles. It's only to limit the extremely violent influence of the armor...but obviously either the seal isn't too useful or Gatts is too open to the armor's influence.

Pretty sure, he will stay on berserk mode, when the seal is off, but what interests me, is the question, what exactly happens inside of the armor? As you can see, after using it the first time, a part of his hair changed it's color from black to white, and it seems, he's losing his taste and colour sensing.

Maybe there's a possibility that Gatts will transform into a real beast similar to the current shape of his armor. Just like the Skull Knight has a similar look to the armor he wore before Gatts.


----------



## Freija (Dec 13, 2006)

everytime someone writes in this thread i get hope, then when i check for a link of some sort that hope is ruthlessly crushed


----------



## nydo (Dec 18, 2006)

Segan said:


> As you can see, after using it the first time, a part of his hair changed it's color from black to white, and it seems, he's losing his taste and colour sensing.



Maybe he's just turning into an old fart =)

haha

<3 Gatts!!


----------



## MdB (Dec 23, 2006)

New chapter january 12th 2007.

This better be one big ass chapter.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 23, 2006)

hehe, at least its something.....


----------



## Segan (Dec 24, 2006)

MdB said:


> New chapter january 12th 2007.
> 
> This better be one big ass chapter.



I doubt it. But thanks for the pic


----------



## AgentMarth (Dec 26, 2006)

MdB said:


> New chapter january 12th 2007.
> 
> This better be one big ass chapter.



At this point, I'm just happy to have a date. Although, a double the normal size chapter would be nice as well.

How long has it been since the last chapter? September I think? Thats one killer long break. Makes me wonder why.


----------



## Segan (Dec 27, 2006)

Maybe it was just a long time since Miura took a break before the current one...and he needed another one.


----------



## Greatwolf7 (Jan 3, 2007)

how do you know his senses are becoming dulled?
and canu post where  it says the seal is to make the armor not as strong because when i read it it said the seal was to not make him such an apostle magnet


----------



## MdB (Jan 4, 2007)

Greatwolf7 said:


> how do you know his senses are becoming dulled?
> and canu post where  it says the seal is to make the armor not as strong because when i read it it said the seal was to not make him such an apostle magnet



What the...


----------



## Segan (Jan 4, 2007)

Greatwolf7 said:


> how do you know his senses are becoming dulled?
> and canu post where  it says the seal is to make the armor not as strong because when i read it it said the seal was to not make him such an apostle magnet



Erm...I never said that the seal is to make the armor "not as strong..." whatever it's supposed to mean...

In my opinion the seal (the one on the armor!) is only here to limit the armor's influence on Guts. Otherwise Guts would be completely overwhelmed by the armor's destructive energy and would break (meaning, he would go insane without the possibility to ever come back to sense).

And by the way, Guts is not an "apostle magnet", but rather a ghost magnet. And to prevent the ghosts from attacking Guts and Casca, the witch girl gave them seals on their stigmas. It's completely different from the one of the berserker armor.

Oh, and about his senses being dulled...the skull knight mentioned that (losing flavour taste, losing colour of his eyesight...). Like he's beginning to lose his humanity along with what humans normally feel through their senses.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 5, 2007)

MdB said:


> New chapter january 12th 2007.
> 
> This better be one big ass chapter.


BOUT. FUCKING. TIME.


----------



## CABLE (Jan 6, 2007)

Wow.  Miura does it again. He can jack off for all I care.  Just get Berserk done.  He fucking takes all his asscock breaks.  Seriously, he writes fucking comics and he's old as shit, what is he doing all these times.  He takes the annual winter break, summer break, and the TBA whenever the fuck I want break.


----------



## Segan (Jan 7, 2007)

Get Berserk done? You must be one hell of an Utopian-fan... ^^


----------



## Greatwolf7 (Jan 7, 2007)

SON OF A BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!

i meant to not make the armor such a strong apostle magnet


----------



## Segan (Jan 7, 2007)

Greatwolf7 said:


> SON OF A BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> i meant to not make the armor such a strong apostle magnet



Son of a bitch...? Where are your manners?

And yes, the armor seal isn't to make him not an apostle magnet. This job is for the seals on Guts' stigma (on the neck) as well as on Casca's (on her breasts)...


----------



## Greatwolf7 (Jan 11, 2007)

YEAH and those attract apostles
SO I OWNED YOU ONCE AGAIN
god im good

oh yeha i wasnt calling any one that
i was just saying it cuz i messed up


----------



## Segan (Jan 12, 2007)

How can you own me, if you were wrong with the armor seal? What would attract the apostles, was Guts' stigma, not the armor seal. And besides, all I've seen, were the ghosts, which were attracted by this stigma, not the apostles...

And I don't count the first apostle who found Guts' at Godot's. That one just had a damn good nose.


----------



## Freija (Jan 12, 2007)

WHERE'S MY RAW


----------



## isanon (Jan 12, 2007)

woot (is there anything else to say??)


----------



## Freija (Jan 12, 2007)

*kisses gnutte* <3333333


can you upload it to another host ?



edit: ugh, i waited a few months for this crap ?


----------



## Kepa (Jan 12, 2007)

kushan ownage.... too bad the kushan don't know what's coming to get them 

anyway not much right now... but It does like the intro to a few kickass war chapters


----------



## Segan (Jan 12, 2007)

Nice intro to the following battle between the Kushans and the Falcons. I bet, we will see Ganishka vs. Griffith very soon.


----------



## Ashura (Jan 12, 2007)

Does anybody know where I can dl the manga from? I just recently got into berserk and i need info!!


----------



## Segan (Jan 12, 2007)

Seems like you already figured out a source. But don't let it bother you, if you don't like the first three volumes (though I liked them). Just keep reading, you will enjoy the young Guts and the Falcons afterwards.

Edit: Fuck, did you guys see this? Miura even showed an arrow ripping off an inner ear from a poor guy's head? God, still drawing as detailed as ever...and original (hint to the current cross-hunter-plagiarism thread..)


----------



## Fire101 (Jan 13, 2007)

280 sub
Here


----------



## Jotun (Jan 13, 2007)

It was kind of a stale chapter for me, but I enjoyed seeing that awsome detail again plus 281 is gonna be awsome xD

Demon Archers are rigged >_>


----------



## Raverr (Jan 13, 2007)

hi ive just finished watching the anime and was wondering what chapter/volume to start of on from where the anime ended.


----------



## Auron (Jan 14, 2007)

Raverr said:


> hi ive just finished watching the anime and was wondering what chapter/volume to start of on from where the anime ended.



Pretty sure that the anime finished off somewhere in volume 13...so u can start reading from 13 on.  Altough the whole thing is definetly worth reading again from volume 1 as there are a bunch of parts left out of the anime that are in the manga.


----------



## Segan (Jan 14, 2007)

Well, the last scene in the anime would equal to the one in volume 14, so you should start there.


----------



## Raverr (Jan 14, 2007)

could some1 just post a quick spolier for me about how the relationship goes between gats and caske after volume 14, i really can be botherd reading all the manga


----------



## Neji (Jan 14, 2007)

> could some1 just post a quick spolier for me about how the relationship goes between gats and caske after volume 14, i really can be botherd reading all the manga


 
horrible                  .


----------



## Segan (Jan 14, 2007)

It's not exactly a spoiler, since there are currently 31 volumes released, and the anime doesn't go farther than the eclipse.

Casca lost her mind and is basically an idiot now, or rather, her mind is now at the level of a two years old child. Meaning, she doesn't recognize Guts anymore and this hit Guts pretty hard.
He left her at Godot's while wandering around to find and to kill the apostles, always searching for the God Hand. But later Guts is alarmed by the spirit of the demon child, which once was supposed to be the child of Guts and Casca. But Griffith's assault on Casca gave the child an evil nature and was later the one who gave Griffith the flesh to be reborn into the real world.
Anyway, the reason for alarming Guts was Casca's escape from Godot's, so Guts looked for her. Unluckily, after a series of incidents, the only safe place for her at Godot's got destroyed, and Guts had to search for another place where she would be safe from the ghosts.
Since then, the both have been toghether on the journey, but Guts had a hard time to fight the ghosts every night and to protect Casca at the same time. And then, Guts stress and Casca's inability to understand the situation (a direct result of her child-like mind) led to some ugly incidents between the two.
So Guts let a bunch of people he met earlier join him on his journey, only for the reason to protect Casca from himself.

Currently, Guts and his team are on the way to Puck's home, an island somewhere in the wide seas, where an Elven King lives, which is said to be able to heal Casca's heart.


----------



## Hagen (Jan 18, 2007)

Nah. Guts and Caska are old history. It's all over, there's too many shit between they two to ever be forgotten, even if Caska recovers her brain.

The real pairing that the author has been developing since a lot of chapters ago it's the _Guts x Schierke_. A really huge bond is growing between these two, and it's becoming greater than the bond with Caska ever was.Schierke loves him, Guts cant even fight without her, this couple has potential.


----------



## Segan (Jan 18, 2007)

And I bet my ass, the pairing Guts x Schierke has got no potential further than friendship. Mark my words.

It's more likely that Schierke will pair up with Isidro in the long run. The little witch may have some feelings of admiration towards Guts, but it's only normal for young girls to feel attracted to older guys. We all know, Guts' the coolest human in the Berserk world.

But he's way too fixated on Casca that anyone could hope he would get the same feelings towards other women.


----------



## Hagen (Jan 18, 2007)

^Guts is more and more away from Caska as the time goes by, the same way he's more and more bonded to Schierke.
Remember the old witch's relationship with the skull knight.Thats what we call _foreshadowing_, Guts and Schierke will end up together in the end.
Of course, if Guts becomes a freakin skull due to the curse, they wont be nothing more than friends. Otherwise they will be lovers and live happily ever-after.

And there's nothing going on between the ¨monkey¨ and Schierke ¨oh, but they are both kids so they are meant to be together¨, sorry but.. no. Things doesn't work the same way as in shonen here.


----------



## Segan (Jan 18, 2007)

Really...? ^^

If Miura planned a longer story timeskip, then you COULD be right about that, because Schierke would grow to a young woman, so that there would be a possibility she would catch his eye.

But somehow I get the feeling, no such thing will happen.


----------



## mister_napolean (Jan 18, 2007)

yeah i dont think guts wants to be a pedo.. lol and from the looks of it the old witch and the skull knight looked more like friends rather than lovers


----------



## Freija (Jan 18, 2007)

Locard said:


> Nah. Guts and Caska are old history. It's all over, there's too many shit between they two to ever be forgotten, even if Caska recovers her brain.
> 
> The real pairing that the author has been developing since a lot of chapters ago it's the _Guts x Schierke_. A really huge bond is growing between these two, and it's becoming greater than the bond with Caska ever was.Schierke loves him, Guts cant even fight without her, this couple has potential.



and this my friend is what we use to call "farfetched" or "wishful thinking"


----------



## Hagen (Jan 18, 2007)

Segan said:


> Really...? ^^
> 
> If Miura planned a longer story timeskip, then you COULD be right about that, because Schierke would grow to a young woman, so that there would be a possibility she would catch his eye.
> 
> But somehow I get the feeling, no such thing will happen.


Well, in a few years Guts will still be young and Schierke will be a hot teen. Teens can marry in the Berserk world, there's nothing strange with this. 
I dont see this history coming to an end soon, we could have another timeskip, who knows? 
The fact is that Guts needs Schierke by his side in order to retain his humanity, so there will be plenty of time to develop a deeper bond. infact, they're already doing it. Schierke is right now the closest person to Guts.  



mister_napolean said:


> yeah i dont think guts wants to be a pedo.. lol and from the looks of it the old witch and the skull knight looked more like friends rather than lovers


being a pedo means nothing in a world like Berserk's, girls are already legal like at 13. A proof was that fight at the tavern. Guts said something like ¨dont fuck with my girl, bastards¨ and started to kick asses (¨his girl¨ was Schierke, of course). 

And yeah the skull knight and the witch were just friends _at that time_, they know each other since a millenia ago, god knows how many things happened between them, and again. HE's A GD SKULL, what did you expect?
The fact is that they remained _together til the end_, like Guts and Schierke are supposed to be, but Guts is a good looking man instead of a skull, and Schierke is a cute girl and she'll be a hot woman soon, and she's already fallen for him, so you can imagine the rest.



Paracetamol Peter said:


> and this my friend is what we use to call "farfetched" or "wishful thinking"


She's already more important to the plot than Caska, she's the closest person to Guts, she's destined to be with him (foreshadowing, foreshadowing) heck since she appeared for the first time she took over the manga. 
Sometimes makes you wonder who's the real main character.Like Guts said, she's his girl.
Anything is pointing at a Guts x Schierke in the end .So i have plenty of things to back up my ¨wishful thinking¨


----------



## Freija (Jan 18, 2007)

Locard said:


> She's already more important to the plot than Caska, she's the closest person to Guts, she's destined to be with him (foreshadowing, foreshadowing) heck since she appeared for the first time she took over the manga.
> Sometimes makes you wonder who's the real main character.Like Guts said, she's his girl.
> Anything is pointing at a Guts x Schierke in the end .So i have plenty of things to back up my ?wishful thinking?



except the fact that Gutts is madly inlove with Caska and have never stopped loving her... XDDDD


----------



## Segan (Jan 18, 2007)

Shall we make a longterm bet?

I say, the only relationship that Guts and Schierke will have together, is friendship. Casca will be the only and one woman of his heart.


----------



## Hagen (Jan 18, 2007)

I remember Guts trying to strangle Caska and his inner (wolf? jackal? rage?) telling to him that: the only reason he kept Caska by his side it was to remind himself about his hate and revenge against Griffith.

Caska symbols the scarred, terrible, need-to-be-forgotten past.Schierke symbols the future, the promise of peace and the end of loneliness. 
Thanks to Schierke, Guts hasn't drowned yet in that sea of rage. And her feelings are real, Farnese just admires Guts, but Schierke is ¨definetly in love¨
(Sonia the clairvoyant said it, so it's a fact)

If Schierke was a young woman instead of a girl, everyone would be already talking about this pairing as a fact. 

There's also the possibility that Guts will become another skull knight in the end, though. And history will repeat itself. The witch and the skull knight together til the end.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 18, 2007)

> But somehow I get the feeling, no such thing will happen.


 Maybe in a doujinshi.....she's just too young. And an age spell is unrealistic. 

Well, I was thinking the other night. How can Gats get strong enough? 
I figured then that he mearlyed needed to kill grifith (and die in the process). That is what Berserk is about.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 18, 2007)

> But somehow I get the feeling, no such thing will happen.


 Maybe in a doujinshi.....she's just too young. And an age spell is unrealistic. 

Well, I was thinking the other night. How can Gats get strong enough? 
I figured then that he mearlyed needed to kill grifith (and die in the process). That is what Berserk is about.


----------



## Hagen (Jan 18, 2007)

She can cast a love spell to render Guts on his knees 
(Although it wont be necessary, looking at the way the things are goin' between these two, the mutual love it's just a matter of time)

Guts is Schierke's man ppl, get over it. She was born, bred and destined to love the black swordsman.

Only Schierke can bring peace and comprehension to Guts' tortured soul, something that a scarred-for-life creature like Caska cant do.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 18, 2007)

Casca will come to...

and this is not naruto you can't making (pedo) coples where they don't exist. 

There is not romantic love.


----------



## Bender (Jan 18, 2007)

Anyone who thinks that Schiereke and Gut's being a couple is out of there min; Gut's loves Caska and nothing will ever change that. If he didn't love her I'm pretty sure he wouldn't be traveling with a group to prevent him from hurting her. The only reason he hangs around with Schiereke is because she reminds him of Caska and how much he loved her back then.

Caska might even still love him too since she was whining when Zodd tried to fight against Gut's after his fight with Ganishka. Call me crazy, but, it seems her cries were more out of concern for Gut's then fear of Zodd. Not to mention Gut's is always looking out for his one and only true love.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jan 19, 2007)

Did anyone else find 280 to be a completle bust ? I mean, after so much waiting all we got was a set-up chapter for what's to come. Sigh, well I'm looking forward to the future and what's to come in 281 and past, because there's a hell of alot about to come to head, but damn 280 was meh.

---
Isdori is pretty much destined to be Schirek "it".....
and with Guts' luck he'll probably end up alone... sorry Caske.


----------



## Freija (Jan 19, 2007)

Locard said:


> I remember Guts trying to strangle Caska and his inner (wolf? jackal? rage?) telling to him that: the only reason he kept Caska by his side it was to remind himself about his hate and revenge against Griffith.
> 
> Caska symbols the scarred, terrible, need-to-be-forgotten past.Schierke symbols the future, the promise of peace and the end of loneliness.
> Thanks to Schierke, Guts hasn't drowned yet in that sea of rage. And her feelings are real, Farnese just admires Guts, but Schierke is ?definetly in love?
> ...



where do you get all this bullshit from XDDDDDDDD


----------



## Hagen (Jan 19, 2007)

Paracetamol Peter said:


> where do you get all this bullshit from XDDDDDDDD


From a manga called Berserk, you should read it someday.

*Spoiler*: __ 








And i could post many more scans, if it wasn't for all the asses and tits involved.

Some sweet words of love from Guts' inner self to Caska.
_Tear her up like Griffith did...bite her..pierce her...she's just a sacrifice...you should part with everything...use everything to nurture your hatred_

Guts x Caska = old history.The only woman i can see in Guts' future is Schierke, in case he doesn't end up alone or dead, which is also pretty plausible.


----------



## Segan (Jan 19, 2007)

Oh right, like the personified hatred of Guts is the absolute truth....

Did it even occur to you that this beast only told that to let him devour Guts? What this beast says, doesn't have to be true of Guts himself. (And I mean the one Guts, who wasn't willing to leave Casca a second time...)


----------



## Bender (Jan 19, 2007)

Locard said:


> From a manga called Berserk, you should read it someday.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Hey, smart one I'm not sure you know this because you were so caught in going through Berserk manga scans but he was possessed before and that wasn't him who was strangling Caska. Plus, If I remember correctly but the Beast of Darkness is the one who is always trying to convince him to follow the path of vengance alone and will even spout lies if it will make Gut's do whatever he desires.



			
				Locard said:
			
		

> Some sweet words of love from Guts' inner self to Caska.
> _Tear her up like Griffith did...bite her..pierce her...she's just a sacrifice...you should part with everything...use everything to nurture your hatred_
> 
> Guts x Caska = old history.The only woman i can see in Guts' future is Schierke, in case he doesn't end up alone or dead, which is also pretty plausible.



Loco bro Schierke is a kid Gut's is an adult both of them coming together is digusting and is pedophiliing and I doubt Gut's would do that...


----------



## Raverr (Jan 19, 2007)

can some1 give me a description of what this beast of darkness is? where it came from and its intentions and is it friends with those demons etc


----------



## Segan (Jan 19, 2007)

Raverr said:


> can some1 give me a description of what this beast of darkness is? where it came from and its intentions and is it friends with those demons etc



Actually, the beast of darkness is the manifestation of Guts' malevolent side named hatred. It only appears to Guts and we saw it the first time right after he defeated Rosine, that freakish child apostle who believed herself to be a fairy. But it didn't have the exact same shape as we would see it later.
Currently, the Berserker Armor took the shape of this beast (Schierke called it "hatred").

And its intentions...well, basically it wants Guts to slaughter everyone and anything and feed him with blood. Or something like that...


----------



## Hagen (Jan 19, 2007)

Blaze2k9 said:


> Hey, smart one I'm not sure you know this because you were so caught in going through Berserk manga scans but he was possessed before and that wasn't him who was strangling Caska. Plus, If I remember correctly but the Beast of Darkness is the one who is always trying to convince him to follow the path of vengance alone and will even spout lies if it will make Gut's do whatever he desires.


Guts' was perfectly consciouss and it was in the middle of the day when he assaulted Caska and thought about ?tearing her apart? ( i could post more scans if it wasn't for the nudity) 



> Loco bro Schierke is a kid Gut's is an adult both of them coming together is digusting and is pedophiliing and I doubt Gut's would do that...


Who said they must be a couple_now_? I said they will hook up someday, maybe in a few years or more, it's very possible since they're apparently destined to be together til the end, just like _the witch of the forest and the skull knight._




Segan said:


> Actually, the beast of darkness is the manifestation of Guts' malevolent side named hatred. It only appears to Guts and we saw it the first time right after he defeated Rosine, that freakish child apostle who believed herself to be a fairy. But it didn't have the exact same shape as we would see it later.
> Currently, the Berserker Armor took the shape of this beast (Schierke called it "hatred").
> 
> And its intentions...well, basically it wants Guts to slaughter everyone and anything and feed him with blood. Or something like that...


Reality check. That beast is part of Guts, and a very important one.
When an important part of yourself wants to kill your beloved one, then there's something going wrong with that relationship. 

And that's cause Caska is part of that scarred past Guts' is struggling against, she's like a part of Griffith, ?a sore that Griffith left behind?, hence Guts' hatred extends to Caska as well.

Schierke on the other hand, has the ability to _calm down_ Guts' inner beast. Guts' inner beast rejects Caska, but it welcomes Schierke. Coincidence? i dont think so.


----------



## Freija (Jan 20, 2007)

Locard said:


> From a manga called Berserk, you should read it someday.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



That my friend is all gutts hatred and bloodlust, it's not like it's telling the truth, that's like saying Hisoka isn't tricky at all but always tells the truth(you'll know what i mean if you read HxH)



> Reality check. That beast is part of Guts, and a very important one.
> When an important part of yourself wants to kill your beloved one, then there's something going wrong with that relationship.


... Reality check back at you, Gutts will kill everyone when his hatred takes over... but you failed to notice that?





> Schierke on the other hand, has the ability to calm down Guts' inner beast. Guts' inner beast rejects Caska, but it welcomes Schierke. Coincidence? i dont think so.


it's interesting how you fail to mention that Schierke have to mention Caska everytime she calms him down, and btw, she calms him down using magic, it's hardly his feelings towards her


----------



## Segan (Jan 20, 2007)

Reality check?

Guts has got some sort of schizophrenia, if you dared to notice that. The hatred that Guts had built up in the past two years has become an autonomous "mind" that would like to take over Guts. But as long as Guts doesn't allow it, there's no way to happen.
Only if he forgets his guard for the slightest moment in a situation of stress, then his beast happens to take over.

As for the rest, I totally agree to Paracetamol.


----------



## Bender (Jan 20, 2007)

Locard said:


> Guts' was perfectly consciouss and it was in the middle of the day when he assaulted Caska and thought about ?tearing her apart? ( i could post more scans if it wasn't for the nudity)



And yet most of the times when he's conscious he's still suckered into doing stupid things which end up costing him things valuable to him. Plus, Gut's is always succumbing to his anger that he can't even think straight. And Gut's was under the influence of the spirits of the dead. You saying that is like saying Farenese purposely got nude so Gut's could tear her apart.





			
				Locard said:
			
		

> Who said they must be a couple_now_? I said they will hook up someday, maybe in a few years or more, it's very possible since they're apparently destined to be together til the end, just like _the witch of the forest and the skull knight._



Berserk won't have another time skip and still in a couple years Gut's will be with Caska. Too bad Flora's dead now though. Skull Knight...Well who knows how long he,ll live.


----------



## Uchihawk (Jan 20, 2007)

has chapter 280 come out yet?


----------



## Segan (Jan 20, 2007)

Jack Sparrow said:


> has chapter 280 come out yet?



Yes. Check out evil_genius


----------



## Jimmie (Jan 20, 2007)

I watched the anime. 
But I'd like to read the manga aswell.
What chapter should I start reading?


----------



## Hagen (Jan 20, 2007)

Segan said:


> Reality check?
> 
> Guts has got some sort of schizophrenia, if you dared to notice that. The hatred that Guts had built up in the past two years has become an autonomous "mind" that would like to take over Guts. But as long as Guts doesn't allow it, there's no way to happen.
> Only if he forgets his guard for the slightest moment in a situation of stress, then his beast happens to take over.


Yeah, he's a case of split personality, which is common in persons who have suffered hurtful experiences or abuses. 

But the dark beast is still a part of him, and it'll never go, unless he learns to safely express and process painful memories and to develop new coping and life skills (something that won't be easy to do if he's near to Caska) 



Blaze2k9 said:


> You saying that is like saying Farenese purposely got nude so Gut's could tear her apart.


Farnese was possesed by a spirit of the night. Guts' inner beast isn't preciselly a spirit of the night.Read above.


> Berserk won't have another time skip


How can you be so sure? Miura said it?



Paracetamol Peter said:


> it's interesting how you fail to mention that Schierke have to mention Caska everytime she calms him down, and btw, she calms him down using magic, it's hardly his feelings towards her


Not really. In the long battle of Vritanis she calmed down berserker Guts with her mere presence, when her (soul? od?) got caught inside of Guts' armour. 
Later, she used some magic to help Guts to defeat Dhavai, when Guts was already in his senses, thanks to her kind presence and the bond that is growin between them. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




That's what i call a shade of things to come.




They two are destined to be together _in one way or another _ just like Flora and the Skull Knight, who she said "still have a human heart", implying that Flora knew the Skull Knight before he took on his current ghoulish form.
(*coughforeshadowingcough*)


No one else is closer to Guts right now than Schierke, no one else can help him better, either at fighting mosnters or coping with his inner demons, they need each other and you cant deny that.

 And regarding chapter 280. I liked it, it reminds me of the old Berserk with those huge ass armies clashing against each other.


----------



## Freija (Jan 20, 2007)

Locard said:


> Yeah, he's a case of split personality, which is common in persons who have suffered hurtful experiences or abuses.
> 
> But the dark beast is still a part of him, and it'll never go, unless he learns to safely express and process painful memories and to develop new coping and life skills (something that won't be easy to do if he's near to Caska)
> 
> ...



you just mentioned right there why she was able to save him that time, because her soul was caught........ and once again, it had nothing to do with feelings from gutts part, we all know schierke would tap him if she got the chance.

And i accept that they need eachother currently, but that does not = love, which is what you fail/refuse to see


----------



## Segan (Jan 20, 2007)

Whatever...

That's one kind of topic that can't be cleared until Miura states it explicitly right or wrong or until the series ends.

Recently I've picked up an interesting comment in EG forums. There are people who believe that Griffith in the old Hawks days possesses fighting abilities superior to those of Serpico.
But I was under the impression that Serpico was far more skilled than Griffith was right before he was thrown into jail.

The Guts that was about to leave the Hawks defeated Griffith without real effort. There he was 18 years old and was physically already the strongest human in the army, second only to Pipin (which isn't surprising, considering his massive physique).
Now the Guts from right now, two years after the eclipse, meaning three years after leaving the Hawks (21 years old), must have at least doubled his speed and power. I would consider his raw strength to be higher than Pipin's. And yet Serpico seemed to be on par with him when it comes to speed.

I have got to mention, that Griffith lost to Guts in an head-on fight, while Serpico tried to avoid this kind of fight by choosing a place that would hinder Guts to swing his sword at full speed.

But still, I think that Serpico should be at least as fast and skilled as the old Griffith, if not better. Simply because he held pretty well against a Guts that was much faster and stronger than the Guts Griffith lost to.


----------



## Hagen (Jan 20, 2007)

Paracetamol Peter said:


> you just mentioned right there why she was able to save him that time, because her soul was caught........ and once again, it had nothing to do with feelings from gutts part, we all know schierke would tap him if she got the chance.


The fact is that she can calm him down by just talking to him and be close to him, and no one else could do that.


> And i accept that they need eachother currently, but that does not = love, which is what you fail/refuse to see


that's a beginning. and there's already love from one side.



Segan said:


> Whatever...
> 
> That's one kind of topic that can't be cleared until Miura states it explicitly right or wrong or until the series ends.


Yeah. We need to wait, at least, til Caska recovers her sanity. 
One way or another, i dont see things ending well for Caska and Guts at all. there's too many crap between them by now. I have this feeling that she will keep her morbid obssesion/fascination with Griffith somehow, but i could be wrong.  


> But still, I think that Serpico should be at least as fast and skilled as the old Griffith, if not better. Simply because he held pretty well against a Guts that was much faster and stronger than the Guts Griffith lost to.


Quite possible. But Serpico always have some strategy and terrain advantage by his side, and he himself admitted he wont be match for Guts in a fair and square fight, since the first time they met.


----------



## Bender (Jan 20, 2007)

Locard said:


> Yeah, he's a case of split personality, which is common in persons who have suffered hurtful experiences or abuses.
> 
> But the dark beast is still a part of him, and it'll never go, unless he learns to safely express and process painful memories and to develop new coping and life skills (something that won't be easy to do if he's near to Caska)



The dark beast rejects everybody and Schierke is no exception. The only reason she was able not be harmed was because she was a magic user when  she enterd his consciousness. It wants him to kill everyone within his sight.



			
				Locard said:
			
		

> How can you be so sure? Miura said it?



He's made it obvious. It's not going to jump into the future where Griffith's reign is absolute and he's king. It's been stated that they have to hurry with their adventure and waste no time. Right now were midway through the manga and this is pretty much the last time skip. If he wanted to do another one then it would happen at this point.



			
				Locard said:
			
		

> Not really. In the long battle of Vritanis she calmed down berserker Guts with her mere presence, when her (soul? od?) got caught inside of Guts' armour.
> Later, she used some magic to help Guts to defeat Dhavai, when Guts was already in his senses, thanks to her kind presence and the bond that is growin between them.
> 
> 
> ...



*cough*cough* It's called magic *cough* *cough*




			
				Locard said:
			
		

> They two are destined to be together _in one way or another _ just like Flora and the Skull Knight, who she said "still have a human heart", implying that Flora knew the Skull Knight before he took on his current ghoulish form.
> (*coughforeshadowingcough*)



Gut's clearly stated in the manga in the brawl that he thought of Schierke as apart of his family. No more then that. Caska is the only women he loves and no one else. Schierke has to use magic to tie her shoes. Caska is able to get through Gut's with her love.



			
				Locard said:
			
		

> No one else is closer to Guts right now than Schierke, no one else can help him better, either at fighting mosnters or coping with his inner demons, they need each other and you cant deny that.



Mostly because she's a replacement for Caska and until she returns. Because without her Gut's is practically nothing. Schierke is a child can only cure him and help his combat abilities but can't heal his heart which longs for Caska and no one else. When they entered the castle to find Griffith and save him Gut's went Berserk when he found him torn apart  and killed everyone. However, Caska calmed him down by being next to him.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 20, 2007)

> There are people who believe that Griffith in the old Hawks days possesses fighting abilities superior to those of Serpico.


 This is NOT true...

Griffith may be more of a millitant stratigiest.....but that is also debatable as Serpico knew alot about heraldry of armies, he may also know army stratagies.


----------



## big nate (Jan 20, 2007)

Yeah about grifith can this even fight all he does is sit there and send his pet monsters at ya.....
On another note this manga is nasty..
read back and guts And mmaybe giffith have had ....how can say this...... not wholsome expierences geex this manga has the best action scenes but .....


----------



## Segan (Jan 21, 2007)

Locard, even if there was too much of crap between Guts and Casca, Schierke would still have got no chance to approach him with love intentions.
His heart is just too twisted for someone so pure like the little witch. Even if he wanted to live in peace, he couldn't. A stigma can't be forgotten and besides, he's a warrior through and through.


----------



## Freija (Jan 21, 2007)

... wishful thinking doesn't make a couple


----------



## Mori` (Jan 21, 2007)

Farneze has more chance of getting with Gutts than Shierke does I think =p well give it 16 years and you might have a chance ><


----------



## Kepa (Jan 21, 2007)

moridin said:


> Farneze has more chance of getting with Gutts than Shierke does I think =p well give it 16 years and you might have a chance ><


come to think of it... with all the horrible things guts did in his life, pedophilia isn't one of them. So I guess it's time to catch up


----------



## Mori` (Jan 21, 2007)

lolol, please no robbing the cradle for gutts T_T


----------



## Freija (Jan 21, 2007)

HAHAHA PEDO GUTTS XDDDDDD


----------



## Mori` (Jan 21, 2007)

its a disturbing thought


----------



## Freija (Jan 21, 2007)

i agree, especially considering the size diffrence between gutts and schierke, she's like an infant compared to him


----------



## Mori` (Jan 21, 2007)

yeah, there's that page when she stumbles out from washing casca and is leaning on him, she's a child :/


----------



## Hagen (Jan 21, 2007)

Blaze2k9 said:


> The dark beast rejects everybody and Schierke is no exception. The only reason she was able not be harmed was because she was a magic user when  she enterd his consciousness. It wants him to kill everyone within his sight.


She didn't use any magic to calm down Guts at Vritanis. And she wasn't rejected by Guts inner beast when she got caught inside Guts', she was able to get close to the beast and awake Guts just by talking to him and touch him, something that no one else could do.



> He's made it obvious. It's not going to jump into the future where Griffith's reign is absolute and he's king. It's been stated that they have to hurry with their adventure and waste no time. Right now were midway through the manga and this is pretty much the last time skip. If he wanted to do another one then it would happen at this point.


I do think that Girffith will become king. However, timeskip or not, we cant be sure about Guts' final destiny until the end of the series, and i think that Schierke will be involved in it, whatever this destiny is. 



> *cough*cough* It's called magic *cough* *cough*


She's not using magic yet in that scan. And Guts is already on his senses thanks to her. Schierke can touch the very core of Guts' soul, and she's ¨welcomed¨ there. No one else did that before, not even Caska.


> Gut's clearly stated in the manga in the brawl that he thought of Schierke as apart of his family. No more then that. Caska is the only women he loves and no one else. Schierke has to use magic to tie her shoes. Caska is able to get through Gut's with her love.


Not current Caska.


> Mostly because she's a replacement for Caska and until she returns. Because without her Gut's is practically nothing. Schierke is a child can only cure him and help his combat abilities but can't heal his heart which longs for Caska and no one else. When they entered the castle to find Griffith and save him Gut's went Berserk when he found him torn apart  and killed everyone. However, Caska calmed him down by being next to him.


The dark beast didn't exist back then. Calming down an angry Guts (not an easy job, though) cant hold a candle to calming down the dark beast with Berserker armour on. 



Segan said:


> Locard, even if there was too much of crap between Guts and Casca, Schierke would still have got no chance to approach him with love intentions.
> His heart is just too twisted for someone so pure like the little witch. Even if he wanted to live in peace, he couldn't. A stigma can't be forgotten and besides, he's a warrior through and through.


Yeah. I agree that it's hard to believe that a so-tragic hero like Guts will end up well in end.

Guts' possible endings imo:
1- Dead (in Schierke's arms)
2- Corrupted (after watching Schierke die )
3- Turned into a Skull Knight(repeating the history of Flora and the SK)
4- Fullfilling his destiny and living happily ever after with Schierke (or maybe Caska?) 

And the last ending is the less possible, though. Berserk isn't that kind of manga, and that's _precissely_ the reason i dont see the GutsXCaska ending well in the long run. To tell the truth, i dont see Guts ending with anyone, but if he ends up with someone, i think it would be Schierke. it was already foreshadowed, Guts is becoming the skull knight, Schierke the wise witch of the forest.  



moridin said:


> Farneze has more chance of getting with Gutts than Shierke does I think =p well give it 16 years and you might have a chance ><


She's not a baby, you're exagerating. 
Berserk girls are legal like at 14 or 15, like in all the medieval societies.
Farnese was engaged at 15 AICR. 

How old is Schierke? 9? 10? in a few years she'll be totally legal (it's not like pedophilia is really prosecuted in the Berserk world anyway ><)



Kepa said:


> come to think of it... with all the horrible things guts did in his life, pedophilia isn't one of them. So I guess it's time to catch up


Berserk is a terribly rough world, being a pedo it's not a great deal there, though ><


----------



## Segan (Jan 21, 2007)

*desperately trying to change the topic*

Erm...what do you think is the current status of Ganishka? We saw that the magic snake disappeared right after his astral body was destroyed. But Ganishka is still alive (with a scar on his forehead, though).

He can't (in my opinion) create another mist body, so how is he going to fight against Griffith (always assuming Griffith wants to defeat the Emperor personally and not by his apostle servants).


----------



## Freija (Jan 21, 2007)

Lol, locard im giving up this topic, because of this 





> Guts' possible endings imo:
> 1- Dead (in Schierke's arms)
> 2- Corrupted (after watching Schierke die )
> 3- Turned into a Skull Knight(repeating the history of Flora and the SK)
> 4- Fullfilling his destiny and living happily ever after with Schierke (or maybe Caska?)


it just proved you're the biggest fanboy/girl i ever met XDDDDDDDD


----------



## Hagen (Jan 21, 2007)

^I was being just half-serious there

Im giving up this topic too, we need to wait, at least, til Caska recovers her sanity. I dont see the GutsxCaska ending well anyway, remember the words of the Skull Knight:
And Skull Knight's words = law.


----------



## Hagen (Jan 21, 2007)

closing topic with some meaningful moments of this future pairing 

Bonded by destiny

No one else can rescue him

Definetly in love

The bond it's growin' stronger 

*Spoiler*: __ 





(he can feel if she's in danger even if she's far away) 



Dont f*ck with Guts' girl


----------



## Segan (Jan 22, 2007)

@Locard: That last pic seemed more like Guts was acting like a father, not like a boyfriend...

And yeah, that with Skull Knight will probably come true. The events during the eclipse was just too much for her to bear, so in order for her soul not to break she simply lost her mind.

But I still hope Casca will get her mind back, because I really liked her back then in the old days.


----------



## Mori` (Jan 22, 2007)

nuuu locard posted scans T_T

I hope casca gets her mind restored, its slightly tiresome having her wandering around in a clueless half daze :/


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2007)

moridin said:


> nuuu locard posted scans T_T
> 
> I hope casca gets her mind restored, its slightly tiresome having her wandering around in a clueless half daze :/



Caska getting her memory back is what i've been waiting for for 3 years now, i can't wait for her to get badass again, imagine the looks on everyones face when Caska gets totally cocky and a tomboy compared to how she was with her mind wrecked XDDDDDDD


----------



## Mori` (Jan 22, 2007)

hehe, I hope she keeps the longer hair though if she does get her memory back =p

I wonder what role she'd play in the group though, whether she'd take a sword back up or not.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 22, 2007)

It could be pretty funny when that happens...


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2007)

personally i also hope she keeps the hair too, she looks way better with it like that :3

And considering her personality, at first i think she'll be confused, then she'd want revenge and take up the sword to fight!"


----------



## Mori` (Jan 22, 2007)

xD hopefully, they've come quite a long way since caska was last a fighting girl though and all the rest of the group are using enchanted weaponry which I presume she'll need as I can't see her managing with just a normal sword against what they are going to be facing


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2007)

Well, i can really see Schierke enchant a weapon for her somehow


----------



## Mori` (Jan 22, 2007)

yeah she can probably do something, for an apprentice she sure has a lot of tricks =p makes you wonder what flora was capable of when she was younger o_O


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2007)

Well atleast it explains why Griffith was so afraid of Flora, just imagine Schierke x10


----------



## Mori` (Jan 22, 2007)

lolol thats a pretty scary thought =p


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2007)

exactly XDDDDDDD even when she was dead? she could create a flame so strong a firedragon couldn't touch it.


----------



## Segan (Jan 22, 2007)

Flora probably wasn't dead yet, when she stopped Grunbeld.

As for Casca, I strongly doubt, she will be anywhere near as she was back in old times. Otherwise she wouldn't have lost her mind due to the events in the eclipse in the first place, because it would mean she would have been mentally strong enough to bear the death of the Hawks, Griffith's betrayal and the knowledge of Guts having witnessed how she was raped.

But she wasn't.

Restoring her mind won't make her stronger. And that Skull Knight mentioned, it might not be her wish to get her mind back, is proof that Casca doesn't want her sanity back.

But even so, I find a normally speaking Casca still more enjoyable than saying some childish verbalism like "ah", "oh" and the like...


----------



## Bender (Jan 23, 2007)

Segan said:


> Flora probably wasn't dead yet, when she stopped Grunbeld.
> 
> As for Casca, I strongly doubt, she will be anywhere near as she was back in old times. Otherwise she wouldn't have lost her mind due to the events in the eclipse in the first place, because it would mean she would have been mentally strong enough to bear the death of the Hawks, Griffith's betrayal and the knowledge of Guts having witnessed how she was raped.
> 
> ...




It makes her several times hotter when she's lost her sanity then when she was actually able to make sense. Plus, when she's able to be restored to her natural state odds are she won't do much or probaly die. 



			
				Locard said:
			
		

> She didn't use any magic to calm down Guts at Vritanis. And she wasn't rejected by Guts inner beast when she got caught inside Guts', she was able to get close to the beast and awake Guts just by talking to him and touch him, something that no one else could do.



Actually, she has to put her hands by his eyes and pull them back to awaken him not with touch.



			
				Locard said:
			
		

> I do think that Girffith will become king. However, timeskip or not, we cant be sure about Guts' final destiny until the end of the series, and i think that Schierke will be involved in it, whatever this destiny is.





Hey, you never know, anything is possible at this point and It's impossible to tell if Gut's will stay with Schierke or remain faithful to Caska.




			
				Locard said:
			
		

> She's not using magic yet in that scan. And Guts is already on his senses thanks to her. Schierke can touch the very core of Guts' soul, and she's ?welcomed? there. No one else did that before, not even Caska.



Caska is always in Gut's heart and nothing can change that plus she made her way there using magic and is able to calm him using magic so that's a bit of a cheap trick.



			
				Locard said:
			
		

> The dark beast didn't exist back then. Calming down an angry Guts (not an easy job, though) cant hold a candle to calming down the dark beast with Berserker armour on.



Ever thought because she's not sane yet? If Caska was able to regain her senses you could guarantee that'd she be able to do it easily.


----------



## Freija (Jan 24, 2007)

well the main defense for Gutts loving Caska is that Gutts actually dissed going after Griffith for her


----------



## Hagen (Jan 24, 2007)

> As for Casca, I strongly doubt, she will be anywhere near as she was back in old times. Otherwise she wouldn't have lost her mind due to the events in the eclipse in the first place, because it would mean she would have been mentally strong enough to bear the death of the Hawks, Griffith's betrayal and the knowledge of Guts having witnessed how she was raped.
> 
> But she wasn't.
> 
> Restoring her mind won't make her stronger. And that Skull Knight mentioned, it might not be her wish to get her mind back, is proof that Casca doesn't want her sanity back.


I have to agree with this.Caska being the same as before is very unlikely.

However, anything is possible. You never know what to expect in Berserk, and that's one of the good things of this manga.


----------



## Segan (Jan 25, 2007)

Locard said:


> I have to agree with this.Caska being the same as before is very unlikely.
> 
> However, anything is possible. You never know what to expect in Berserk, and that's one of the good things of this manga.



Guess, you are right. I just somehow got the feeling, that Miura will make things more twisted in regards of Casca.

I think, it's pretty safe to say that Guts' original plan (or rather an unspoken, not too clear intention, he's not a careful strategist after all) was to get Casca to a safe place and then return to the battlefield and to seek a chance to kill Griffith.

But if Casca regains her sanity, then she will cause Guts emotional stress because of her twisted feelings towards Griffith. I'm pretty sure this will happen in case the fairy king heals her.


----------



## MdB (Jan 25, 2007)

Waiting for berserk is hard


----------



## Segan (Jan 25, 2007)

It is...

Anyway, the Hawks under Griffith's command always were victorious even against armies with numbers several times higher than theirs. As long as no Pisacas and Dacas are used, we can expect the defeat of the Kushan army...


----------



## MdB (Jan 25, 2007)

I agree, but i never knew that the hawks have humans in there army.


----------



## Yakuza (Jan 25, 2007)

MdB said:


> Waiting for berserk is hard



it is the best out there..... you can handle it...

I FREAKING CAN'T!!!!!!!


----------



## Segan (Jan 25, 2007)

MdB said:


> I agree, but i never knew that the hawks have humans in there army.



What made you think that? When Mule was introduced, it was already obvious that humans were the much larger part in numbers of the Neo Hawks. The Apostles are simply the raiding troop to create an opening for the regular Hawks...

Look closer at the battle in volume 23, where Griffith helped out Mule and his troops against a Kushan attack.


----------



## Segan (Jan 26, 2007)

All of the Apostles are always on a killing spree...

Just now, when I saw the first picture of Zodd in that chapter, I just realized something. 
I always was thinking about how a match-up like Zodd vs. Grunbeld would turn out, because Guts had a pretty hard time against Grunbeld and he's considered to be on par with Zodd, when it comes to sword skills. And also because Grunbeld is so fucking heavily armored and has a damn thick shield.
But actually, Zodd shouldn't have a problem to strike Grunbeld's human form down. His speed and skills must be superior to him, and his inhuman strength should easily allow him to tear his armor apart.

What do you think?


And well, Berserk kicks ass as usual. Thought, Irvine would be the only apostle to take a role in the current ambush attack, but I was wrong.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 26, 2007)

Zod could own most of the army on his own. Griffiths army is clearly in an advantage


----------



## Zaru (Jan 26, 2007)

The kushans are so easily to disorganise and confuse, and now with Apostles joining the fight, they're dead meat.


----------



## Hagen (Jan 26, 2007)

No Gutschierke on this chapter?, oh well


> All of the Apostles are always on a killing spree...
> 
> Just now, when I saw the first picture of Zodd in that chapter, I just realized something.
> I always was thinking about how a match-up like Zodd vs. Grunbeld would turn out, because Guts had a pretty hard time against Grunbeld and he's considered to be on par with Zodd, when it comes to sword skills. And also because Grunbeld is so fucking heavily armored and has a damn thick shield.
> ...


I think that Grunbeld would beat the crap outta Zodd, in either of his forms. 

In their human forms, it would be a close match. But if they fight each other in their demon forms, Zodd wouldn't be able to do shiet to Grunbeld, he's nowhere near as durable. 
Berserker Guts barely survived against Grunbeld and i can see B.Guts  defeating Zodd's demon form with his current level. 

My apostle ranking

1- Rakshas (scary and mysterious like no other) 
2- Grunbeld 
3- Zodd  
4- Locus
5- the guy with the bow


----------



## Freija (Jan 27, 2007)

Zodd is probably the most powerful apostle out there. It's even hinted at this when they burned Floras mansion when he told the skull knight "Don't be mistaken, im the only one who can hold you"


----------



## Segan (Jan 27, 2007)

I bet my damn ass, that if Berserker Guts could crack Grunbelds Apostle skin, then Zodd is capable of ripping Grunbeld apart...

But then again, it's a matter of opinion, since we haven't seen them fighting each other and probably won't.


----------



## Freija (Jan 27, 2007)

well we haven't seen any of them go all out either, we've seen Zodd go nuts a few times but not really fighting


----------



## Mori` (Jan 27, 2007)

Segan said:


> I bet my damn ass, that if Berserker Guts could crack Grunbelds Apostle skin, then Zodd is capable of ripping Grunbeld apart...
> 
> But then again, it's a matter of opinion, since we haven't seen them fighting each other and probably won't.



I pretty much agree with that perspective on them, Zodd is probably on another level still. Not downloaded the raw, waiting for a scan for once ><


----------



## Freija (Jan 27, 2007)

They did


----------



## Mori` (Jan 27, 2007)

oh tight

downloading time


----------



## Khamzul (Jan 27, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _If you have read 281_ 



Well, this was not a very surprising chapter, but the look on Zodd before he attacks was priceless. Not any new elements to the battle apart from Griffiths strategies - wierd that the Kushan doesn't use scouts. I liked it, but hoping for some turn of the tide next chapter.


----------



## Kepa (Jan 27, 2007)

Khamzul said:


> *Spoiler*: _If you have read 281_
> 
> 
> 
> Well, this was not a very surprising chapter, but the look on Zodd before he attacks was priceless. Not any new elements to the battle apart from Griffiths strategies - wierd that the Kushan doesn't use scouts. I liked it, but hoping for some turn of the tide next chapter.


they did use scouts... remember the chapters in which guts fought a horde of monsters that secretly snuk in the city 

griffith's army just appeared out of nowhere... kusshan couldn't have predicted that


----------



## Khamzul (Jan 27, 2007)

^Well, I forgot the opportunity of the scouts being taken out by the archers (which could do this from a long distance).


----------



## Segan (Jan 27, 2007)

The Hawks simply waited their turn and only acted after the Kushan were already playing their final move.

But hell, did you even realize that? Griffith with his human soldiers were riding towards the Kushan, and the enemy thought, it was alright, it's only a few compared to their own numbers. But then, fuck, the lance troops (they're Apostles!) that flanced Griffith's men suddenly dashed forward and took the Kushans by surprise.

It's those strategy details that makes me realize just how awesome an strategist Griffith is (of course I know, it's Miura who makes it look like it).

Anyway, I can't wait for Ganishka to take his turn. He talked so big back then, when the Apostles attacked Windham. Now we will see, what he's actually worth.


----------



## Kepa (Jan 27, 2007)

Segan said:


> It's those strategy details that makes me realize just how awesome an strategist Griffith is (of course I know, it's Miura who makes it look like it).


in all honesty, I think even the worst strategist on earth would win  a battle when he commanded all the apostles in the world


----------



## Segan (Jan 27, 2007)

Kepa said:


> in all honesty, I think even the worst strategist on earth would win  a battle when he commanded all the apostles in the world



But Griffith doesn't command all the Apostles in the world


----------



## Hagen (Jan 27, 2007)

> I bet my damn ass, that if Berserker Guts could crack Grunbelds Apostle skin, then Zodd is capable of ripping Grunbeld apart..


More like: if Berserker Guts could crack Grunbeld's apostle skin, then he would split Zodd in two.

I've seen Zodd losing his horn, losing his arm, fried by Ganishka, punked by Guts, bossed around by Guts. meh. he's hardly as impressive as before.  

Grunbeld and Rashkas are stronger

Grunbeld did show durability way outta Zodd's league

Rashkas said that he wants Griffith's beautiful head for him only, and that's the reason he will protect him from other enemies, for now


----------



## Segan (Jan 27, 2007)

So what? Zodd even stated it himself, that among the Apostles, there were no real contenders. This was shortly before he lost his horn to Griffith (who is a fucking God Hand!).
And he lost his arm against Skull Knight, who is believed to be the strongest among the strongest and even possesses a weapon that could defeat the God Hand.

And Grunbeld's durability doesn't even matter, because he's so damn slow and won't prevent Zodd from tossing him around, until he breaks. Heck, he whitstood Ganishka's powerful lightning strikes several times and was perfectly fine after that.


----------



## Freija (Jan 27, 2007)

Locard said:


> More like: if Berserker Guts could crack Grunbeld's apostle skin, then he would split Zodd in two.
> 
> I've seen Zodd losing his horn, losing his arm, fried by Ganishka, punked by Guts, bossed around by Guts. meh. he's hardly as impressive as before.
> 
> ...



Wow your fanboyism just rised to another level XDDDDDDDDDDDD

Guts have never bossed around with Zodd, Zodd has lost his horn... TO GRIFFITH who is *only* a god more or less...

he was only fried by ganishka because he didn't have anything to attack him with... and if my memory doesn't fail me, Gutts would've gotten his ass slapped if Zodd weren't there.......


----------



## Hagen (Jan 28, 2007)

Segan said:


> So what? Zodd even stated it himself, that among the Apostles, there were no real contenders. This was shortly before he lost his horn to Griffith


He said it before Grunbeld and Lakshas appeared. However,  he also said that Guts wouldn't survive the eclipse, or that he would ¨just dance with him for a while¨. I dont believe Zodd's bs anymore. 


> And he lost his arm against Skull Knight, who is believed to be the strongest among the strongest and even possesses a weapon that could defeat the God Hand.


He didn't show any skills to deal with the god hand during the eclipse. 



> And Grunbeld's durability doesn't even matter, because he's so damn slow and won't prevent Zodd from tossing him around, until he breaks


Grunbeld slow? Reality check, Grunbeld owned regular Guts in any terms of combat, and _regular _Guts is around the speed of Zodd

Going by your logic, Guts should have been able to dance around Grunbeld, (and that's very far from truth)




> Heck, he whitstood Ganishka's powerful lightning strikes several times and was perfectly fine after that.[


Nothing that dragon Grunbeld couldn't do with a hand tied to his back.



Paracetamol Peter said:


> Guts have never bossed around with Zodd



If that isn't being bossed around i dont know what it is.

You might want to note that Zodd is afraid of getting his head chopped off by regular/wounded Guts. I'd like to see Guts trying to do that to Grunbeld in his demon form.



> he was only fried by ganishka because he didn't have anything to attack him with... and if my memory doesn't fail me, Gutts would've gotten his ass slapped if Zodd weren't there.......


I think it was the other way around

Frame 3: Guts mocking at Zodd's uselessnes
Frame 4: take a look at Zodd's pitiful and helpless expression..priceless


----------



## Segan (Jan 28, 2007)

That's a big misunderstanding...


Pleeeeaaase, consider the circumstances you use your examples to prove your points.

Guts was totally exhausted and could barely hold his sword after he encountered Slann, one of the God Hand. That's why the _regular_ (since you toned that word so much) Guts didn't stand a chance against Grunbeld.

And it's right, I believe Zodd's bullshit more than you do. He would own every single Apostle in an one-to-one combat, including Grunbeld and the likes. Ganishka is an exception because of his ability to create an astral body, or, if you want to look the other way around, because of the lack of effective weapons.

Guts was able to boss Zodd around, because he instinctively held on his back after they both fell into water and because Zodd was too busy with Ganishka to notice Guts sooner.

And about Ganishka: If Guts had to fight alone, he would have been killed. If Zodd was alone, he wouldn't have been able to hurt Ganishka. Because Guts alone had the weapon, and Zodd alone could bring that weapon into the weak spot, they fought together.
If you say it like Zodd would have gotten his ass kicked if it wasn't for Guts, then it's only the half of the truth.


----------



## Hagen (Jan 28, 2007)

Once again, you have your opinions, but i have the truth
Fact: _Regular_ Guts was fast/strong/skilled enough to fight evenly with Zodd.



^ Yeah, the same Guts that barely made a crack on Grunbeld's skin at full power ,with berserker armour on. 

You might want to note that Demon Grunbeld didn't took any real damage from Guts at all, and if it wasn't for Flora, the manga would have ended early.

Fact: Zodd respects Grunbeld a lot, and we know that Zodd has a tendency to kill his fellow apostles if they pisses him off, which is extremely easy to do. 

Zodd, who was eager to fight Guts, steps aside as soon as Grunbeld asked for a match with Guts.

Fact: _Regular _ Guts, the same that was keeping up with Zodd, was totally owned by Grunbeld 


*Spoiler*: _Grunbeld ownage_ 







^Guts totally overwhelmed by Grunbeld's strenght, and Guts was able to take hits from demon Zodd and many other strong apostles.

Grunbeld would beat the crap outta Zodd. Not an easy match, though since Zodd's ability to fly, if applied properly,  gives him a vast advantage.


----------



## Segan (Jan 28, 2007)

Guts would have been killed by Zodd's Apostle form in the long run anyway. The same goes for the fight against Grunbeld. There's no question about that.

But what I'm trying to say is, that Guts was too weakened to be a match for Grunbeld, *because a fucking God Hand hurt him before*. If he was at his full health like against Zodd, Guts would have defeated Grunbeld's human form in the long run.

Do you understand?

*Guts was hurt badly even before he fought Grunbeld.*


----------



## Freija (Jan 28, 2007)

Locard said:


> Once again, you have your opinions, but i have the truth


wow all i've seen you write is total BS so far  i wonder if that will change





> Fact: _Regular_ Guts was fast/strong/skilled enough to fight evenly with Zodd.


*Human Zodd*



>


Mhmm remember what happend afterward then ? like in Gutts getting his ass handed to him ?





> ^ Yeah, the same Guts that barely made a crack on Grunbeld's skin at full power ,with berserker armour on.


Just because Grunbelds skin is hard doesn't mean Zodd can't rip through it





> You might want to note that Demon Grunbeld didn't took any real damage from Guts at all, and if it wasn't for Flora, the manga would have ended early.


Considering how much that attack gutts got in on Zodd did you can't say he hurt Zodd badly


> Fact: Zodd respects Grunbeld a lot, and we know that Zodd has a tendency to kill his fellow apostles if they pisses him off, which is extremely easy to do.


He hasn't killed a single apostle from the band of the hawk because it's Griffiths army, and besides it's Grundbeld that holds respect for Zodd, he even calls him Zodd-*dono* which is arguable more respect giving than -sama.





> Zodd, who was eager to fight Guts, steps aside as soon as Grunbeld asked for a match with Guts.


the reason came later on as Zodd told skull knight he was the only one who could hold him back.


> Fact: _Regular _ Guts, the same that was keeping up with Zodd, was totally owned by Grunbeld
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Grunbeld ownage_
> ...


Because Gutts was barely able to stand, but once again your fanboyism > facts...





> Grunbeld would beat the crap outta Zodd. Not an easy match, though since Zodd's ability to fly, if applied properly,  gives him a vast advantage.



like i said.... bullshit again


----------



## Hagen (Jan 28, 2007)

Oh please stop trying to justify Guts'complete defeat against Grunbeld
cause ¨he was weakened¨. Guts is wounded like in 90% of his fights and you know it. 

He was weakened? yeah, but dont say things such ¨he could barely hold his sword¨, he was slicing apostles the same way he always does before Grunbeld arrived.

Puck also said that he thought that Guts wounds were already healed.

However, all the ¨he was wounded¨ arguement is left aside when it comes to berserker Guts. Berserker Guts won against Grunbeld's 1st form, but he would have been killed by the second.

And if you think that the ¨wounded¨ arguement is so valid, i can do the same.

Guts, during the battle of Vritanis, fought an army of kushan monsters, Dhavai and his giant elemental pet, took a lighting from Ganishaka
a fried Zodd falling over him and many other things.

Well, this exhausted, wounded Guts was totally sure that he could chop Zodd's head off right there, and Zodd was also sure.

what im trying to say is
_
Berserker Guts can barely make a crack on Grunbeld's skin
When a wounded/regular Guts is more than enough to chop Zodd's head off_

Grunbeld > Zodd

oh, and Berserker Guts > Zodd

Well, the real results are uncertain, since Zodd can always fly his ass outta there, in case he's getting owned. The days of Zodd being the strongest apostle are over imo.


----------



## Freija (Jan 28, 2007)

tbh locard, im just sick of your bullshit, all i can tell you is read the manga thoroughly and come back pls


----------



## Segan (Jan 28, 2007)

Yeah, I've seen it often. People, who understand what they read, completely different than the majority does.

But I'm still amazed how you interpret those things, Locard. It's totally wrong in my opinion, and I'm sure, the majority would agree with me.

But what really bothers me is that you claim your statements are truth. Which I cannot agree to...


----------



## Freija (Jan 28, 2007)

Segan said:


> Yeah, I've seen it often. People, who understand what they read, completely different than the majority does.
> 
> But I'm still amazed how you interpret those things, Locard. It's totally wrong in my opinion, and I'm sure, the majority would agree with me.
> 
> *But what really bothers me is that you claim your statements are truth. Which I cannot agree to...*


which is why im getting agitated and is currently not going to actually respond to his comments anymore


----------



## Yakuza (Jan 28, 2007)

cmon guys....... take it easy.... we all know Puck is the don... lol >.o


----------



## Freija (Jan 28, 2007)

finally someone i can agree with, Puck >>>> anyone :3


----------



## Kepa (Jan 28, 2007)

Locard said:


> _Berserker Guts can barely make a crack on Grunbeld's skin
> When a wounded/regular Guts is more than enough to chop Zodd's head off_
> 
> Grunbeld > Zodd
> ...


well I didn't go through the trouble of reading your entire discussion... but let me add 2 things.
1) strenght isn't everything, grunbeld is like a walking armor... sure he hits hard and it's night impossible to hurt him... but once you do hurt him (and as in every manga the protagnist finds a way) he'll go down faster as easly as cutting pie. His released form could prove very powerful (fire breathing and all, but will most likely end up as just an improved version of himself).

Zodd is a killing machine, he cuts with great strenght and speed....he's basically like the gut's version of the apostles. He would find a way.

2) Zodd has been a character that's been around since the beginning, and it's quite clear the mangaka has a liking to him (him being griffith's personal aid is just prove of that). When the time comes he'll probably outlive grunbeld, because he's simply more important. 

you guys should pay attention to the fact that real life physics not always apply to a world inside a mangaka's head.


----------



## Segan (Jan 28, 2007)

I'm taking it easy ^^

Otherwise I would call anyone, who doesn't agree with me a liar and the like...

But yeah, Miura did set several hints throughout the manga, that Zodd indeed is the strongest (and the most important) out of all the apostles.

- Zodd is Griffith's personal bodyguard (and don't come me with Rakhsas who killed some Kushan archers who attempted to kill Griffith...it's obvious that Zodd didn't do anything since Rakshas was nearer to them anyway...)

- Zodd stated that there were no real opponents among the Apostles

- Zodd is the only one of the Apostles capable of stopping Skull Knight (why would Miura make him say that if that's not true?).

- Grunbeld is addressing to Zodd as his superior...

Nosferatu Zodd is just the man...


----------



## Yakuza (Jan 28, 2007)

Segan said:


> I'm taking it easy ^^
> 
> Otherwise I would call anyone, who doesn't agree with me a liar and the like...
> 
> ...



I don't want to get into a massive argument but you guys are actually right...

Zodd is the main Apostle and apart from Griffin, he is the main villain (in my opinion he is more importatn thn the other God hands....)

We know Grunbeld is shit scared of Zodd, that is why he address him as his superior and knows he would get fucked up if he goes against him...

it is just the way it is... Griffin > Zodd > Gods Hand > Grunbeld > Loctus > Archer (can't remember his name) > Apostles > all other fuckers.... lol

But Puck owns them all.....


----------



## Freija (Jan 28, 2007)

Dheano said:


> I don't want to get into a massive argument but you guys are actually right...
> 
> Zodd is the main Apostle and apart from Griffin, he is the main villain (in my opinion he is more importatn thn the other God hands....)
> 
> ...


i disagree Puck > God hands > Zodd, etc


----------



## Zaru (Jan 28, 2007)

Are you talking about current Puck or Puck prime?


----------



## Yakuza (Jan 28, 2007)

Zaru said:


> Are you talking about current Puck or Puck prime?



current Puck!!!!

Puck is cool!!!! is sweet!! intelligent!!! brave!! bad ass mo'fo!!! it can fly!!!

comon.... i wish I was Puck


----------



## Freija (Jan 28, 2007)

Puck prime is overkill, i mean he's omnipotent


----------



## Zaru (Jan 28, 2007)

The only one to ever match Puck will be TonTon from Naruto. You know, the piglet with the jedi mind tricks, who is secretly pulling the strings behind everything. Seriously, how can a pig that only says "pueeee" be understood by people? It must be because of the jedi mind tricks.

I'm not sure if Puck can handle him, he'll probably need to transform into chestnut form which takes a lot of power.


----------



## Yakuza (Jan 28, 2007)

Zaru said:


> The only one to ever match Puck will be TonTon from Naruto. You know, the piglet with the jedi mind tricks, who is secretly pulling the strings behind everything. Seriously, how can a pig that only says "pueeee" be understood by people? It must be because of the jedi mind tricks.
> 
> I'm not sure if Puck can handle him, he'll probably need to transform into chestnut form which takes a lot of power.



hauhauhau... TonTon is class.....
actually, i was thinking that the Panguin Mafia from Madagascar could match Puck and TonTon.....

Seriously, those penguins freaking rox!!!!!

anywayz, going back to Berserk.....
how long do you guys think Berserk is going to be??? seriously.... its been what, 15 years already???


----------



## Zaru (Jan 28, 2007)

Well it's gonna be a few more years of course. It's the work of Miura's life, after all, isn't it?


----------



## Yakuza (Jan 28, 2007)

Zaru said:


> Well it's gonna be a few more years of course. It's the work of Miura's life, after all, isn't it?



hope i'm alive at the end.....

i love this manga so much... i've been following for 11 years now.....


----------



## Zaru (Jan 28, 2007)

Seriously? I've just started reading last year.

I would have considered buying the tankobons but they are quite expensive and after spending 2000 dollars on manga I've pretty much stopped buying long series in an instant :/


----------



## Zaru (Jan 28, 2007)

Well 2000$ over 4 years aren't THAT much, but yeah it seems like a lot of money. Better than spending it on merchandise, though.

I also currently have a LOAD of mangas on my harddisk. 20 GB , equalling 95000 pages of manga, and Berserk ALONE takes 1,75 GB and 7000 pages of that.

But, this is going offtopic.


----------



## Yakuza (Jan 28, 2007)

Zaru said:


> But, this is going offtopic.



long time ago....  

reps for you! (as soon as i can give reps again...hehehe)


----------



## Segan (Jan 29, 2007)

What the hell are you talking about Puck Prime? The current Puck IS in the prime...


----------



## Freija (Jan 29, 2007)

nooooo, Puck Prime is Puck after he's been in the sun for 15k years gathering power!


i've read Berserk for 2-3 years now i think


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Jan 29, 2007)

Am i the only one who thinks beserk will never be completed???

it makes it hard for me to stay into it, with the idea that i'll never see how this ends running through the back of my head.





just had to say that, cause i love this series but the plot hasn't gone anywhere in over a year now.....


----------



## Freija (Jan 29, 2007)

9TalesOfDestruction said:


> Am i the only one who thinks beserk will never be completed???
> 
> it makes it hard for me to stay into it, with the idea that i'll never see how this ends running through the back of my head.
> 
> ...



then you don't know plot when you see it -_-;;


----------



## Jotun (Jan 29, 2007)

I read berserk about 6 years back and then started up again in 02.

I heard that after Berserk, Miura plans to do a Vampire manga or something.

I can expect the manga to go on 2-3 more years.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 29, 2007)

A vampire manga? Probably in an european setting in the middle ages again, which rocks combined with his art.


----------



## Freija (Jan 29, 2007)

well i can see him doing the 2 mangas at the same time... because berserk has still a good 4 years atleast


----------



## Jotun (Jan 29, 2007)

Zaru said:


> A vampire manga? Probably in an european setting in the middle ages again, which rocks combined with his art.



Exactly my thoughts, and I would love to see his take on vampires. Hopefully he goes the Dracula route and how Vlad first became Dracula etc...



> well i can see him doing the 2 mangas at the same time... because berserk has still a good 4 years atleast



Idk about 2 at the same time, that would just drag out things much more


----------



## frizbee1 (Jan 29, 2007)

I've once heard someone say Berserk may go to around 50 volumes (which I wouldn't mind)  If true Berserk tends to come out with one volume every 7 to 8 months which would be another 11 years or so.... But I've never heard Miura say anything to guess when it would stop officially. I just hope he doesn't die before completing it!


----------



## Segan (Jan 29, 2007)

Well, I don't think Miura would want Berserk to be his only project, so he has to finish it at some point of time...

But where did you get the info Miura would like to make a vampire manga?


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Jan 29, 2007)

Paracetamol Peter said:


> then you don't know plot when you see it -_-;;



I mean, you can defend it all you want too...

but the truth is, it took an entire year for about 1 night of story line to advance......

and their is a differnce between having a good plot and not advancing in plot for a year..

beserk is probably one of the best written stories i've ever read....but it took over a year to get passed ONE fight (that wasn't even that interesting).  I guess it's finally starting to pick up again, but it still just the next day and another fight.


----------



## Mori` (Jan 29, 2007)

> and their is a differnce between having a good plot and not advancing in plot for a year..



indeed, I went on Hiatus from reading berserk for quite a while and there were still only 7 chapters more than when I'd left off when I figured I should return to reading :/


----------



## Freija (Jan 29, 2007)

9TalesOfDestruction said:


> I mean, you can defend it all you want too...
> 
> but the truth is, it took an entire year for about 1 night of story line to advance......
> 
> ...



i agree with it going slow, but if you look at the name of this arc it's "Falconia", so it's more or less about griffith getting his country now


----------



## Zaru (Jan 29, 2007)

Here I wonder, what does being a God hand mean?

Griffith became one, and now he's on earth again, getting his fame. Did the other god hands also become what they are, descended back on earth to fullfill a dream and then returned? Or what is the "occupation" of a god hand?


----------



## Segan (Jan 29, 2007)

@9Tails: Don't bother with the lack of plot advancing...that's just the way things are. Miura is more of a type who builds up the plot little by little and then, suddenly with all the built-up stuff the story makes a huge advancement...
But if you want complain, then complain. I enjoy his drawings way too much that I would bother about the speed of plot advancing... 

@Zaru: Nope, apparently none of the God Hand except for Griffith ever went back to their human forms.
As for their occupations...well, one of them caused the plague, so we can guess, they like to bring misfortune into the world.


----------



## Freija (Jan 29, 2007)

Well, 5 godhand members = the apocalypse ? the 5 riders y'know ?

@above where was this plague mentioned


----------



## Segan (Jan 29, 2007)

I believe, this was around the time Guts' journey with Casca began. Vol 23, I think.

It's where Lord Raban is visiting a plagued town, streets filled with corpses and so on. You will see what I mean...


----------



## MdB (Jan 29, 2007)

Yeah, conrad materialized a head from the rats that carried the plague.


----------



## Freija (Jan 29, 2007)

i just checked the entire vol 23 and 24 couldn't find it D:


----------



## Segan (Jan 30, 2007)

Then it's somewhere else...check the volumes before Guts arrives in Albion.

Edit: I checked vol 17, it's there.


----------



## Freija (Jan 30, 2007)

thanks mate <3


----------



## Segan (Jan 30, 2007)

Paracetamol Peter said:


> thanks mate <3



No big deal.  Was good for refreshing my memory anyway.

It's pretty twisted. While Griffith plays the hero, his Godmates (what weird word...) do anything to make things worse...

If people would know....would they even refuse Griffith? A sweet dream may still be better than harsh reality for some people.


----------



## Kepa (Jan 30, 2007)

Segan said:


> No big deal.  Was good for refreshing my memory anyway.
> 
> It's pretty twisted. While Griffith plays the hero, his Godmates (what weird word...) do anything to make things worse...
> 
> If people would know....would they even refuse Griffith? A sweet dream may still be better than harsh reality for some people.


it's not like people would believe a beautiful person like griffith to be the bringer of doom  (what are his goals anyway, to create an utopia or ruin  the world?? Because the other god's hands seem to prefer the latter)


----------



## Segan (Jan 30, 2007)

Griffith's original goal was to earn his own kingdom, and I believe, it's still the same today. Meaning, he wants to become the king of Midland.

The other God Hand probably are only here to control the world, doesn't really matter how they do (war, epidemies, permanent state of chaos and the like...).

Have you seen the unpublished chapter during the first eclipse? It's where the omnipotent God was revealed to be born from all malevolent feelings of all humans in the world.
Miura asked for that chapter not to be published, because he felt it was too much information to reveal at that point of time (I also heard another reason, that he left it out because it would limit his creativity in the later storytelling.) But even though it's not clear whether it's canon or not for the story, it gives you a good reference how his idea of the creation in Berserkworld looks like.

Edit: Unpuplished is the wrong expression. Miura didn't want it to be included in vol 13, so it must already have been released in the weekly magazine...


----------



## Freija (Jan 30, 2007)

Segan said:


> Griffith's original goal was to earn his own kingdom, and I believe, it's still the same today. Meaning, he wants to become the king of Midland.
> 
> The other God Hand probably are only here to control the world, doesn't really matter how they do (war, epidemies, permanent state of chaos and the like...).
> 
> ...


where can i find that unpublished chap ?


----------



## Yakuza (Jan 30, 2007)

Segan said:


> Griffith's original goal was to earn his own kingdom, and I believe, it's still the same today. Meaning, he wants to become the king of Midland.
> 
> The other God Hand probably are only here to control the world, doesn't really matter how they do (war, epidemies, permanent state of chaos and the like...).
> 
> ...




I want the unpublished chapter too!!!!!
can you send me???


----------



## isanon (Jan 30, 2007)

Paracetamol Peter said:


> Well, 5 godhand members = the apocalypse ? the 5 riders y'know ?
> 
> @above where was this plague mentioned


the riders of the apocalypse are 4 not 5 

war, starvation, plague and death


----------



## Segan (Jan 30, 2007)

Ask in the pimping thread, maybe they do have it.


----------



## Kepa (Jan 30, 2007)

Segan said:


> Ask in the pimping thread, maybe they do have it.


and feel free to share it with the rest of us if you happen to find it


----------



## Segan (Jan 30, 2007)

Kepa said:


> and feel free to share it with the rest of us if you happen to find it



I wonder, if your post was a sign of fate...because I accidentally found a source for that chapter 0_o

5-minute  Preview

Have Fun!


----------



## Freija (Jan 30, 2007)

i wish i could rep you again :3


----------



## Segan (Jan 30, 2007)

Paracetamol Peter said:


> i wish i could rep you again :3



Don't worry about that ^^

I was surprised by myself, that I would find it there. And I've got to wonder, if that chapter does hold meaning in the story, because I don't know the real reason, why it was left out at the release of vol 13.


----------



## Freija (Jan 30, 2007)

well this just gave some answers actually, why Griffith seems to do good while the other godhands makes things bad.

Gutts could actually fight against godhands because humans created god, so humans should be able to fight them. etc


----------



## Segan (Jan 30, 2007)

Paracetamol Peter said:


> well this just gave some answers actually, why Griffith seems to do good while the other godhands makes things bad.
> 
> Gutts could actually fight against godhands because humans created god, so humans should be able to fight them. etc



Can a human fight millions of humans at once on his own?

Without any tricks, anomalies (let's say "bug-using" xD) Guts won't even be able to touch Griffith.


----------



## Freija (Jan 30, 2007)

Segan said:


> Can a human fight millions of humans at once on his own?
> 
> Without any tricks, anomalies (let's say "bug-using" xD) Guts won't even be able to touch Griffith.



well i didn't mean in that sense XDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Segan (Jan 30, 2007)

Paracetamol Peter said:


> well i didn't mean in that sense XDDDDDDDDD



But you can look it that way. We are talking about a power that holds the essence of humankind itself.

One million humans create a god. So therefore the God has the power of one million humans...

That's a huge powerhouse Guts wants to deal with


----------



## Freija (Jan 30, 2007)

exactly why i think this manga will keep on going for very long, and i think gutts will gather more allies, like hanafubuking or whatnot


----------



## Segan (Jan 30, 2007)

I wonder if Ganishka will become Guts' ally. Guts refused, but at that time he had other things to worry about.
Depends on whether or not Ganishka survives the clash with Griffith, though...

And the Hanafubukku king is a good guess, but I would say, that one's going to stay neutral. Maybe more magicians?


----------



## Freija (Jan 30, 2007)

XDDD wanna know what would be a nice twist... if Puck was hanafubukku XDDD i doubt that though, it'd make him overpowered and it'd make no sense


----------



## Kepa (Jan 30, 2007)

Segan said:


> I wonder, if your post was a sign of fate...because I accidentally found a source for that chapter 0_o


call it a sign of trust in your skills 

thnx


----------



## Segan (Jan 30, 2007)

Paracetamol Peter said:


> XDDD wanna know what would be a nice twist... if Puck was hanafubukku XDDD i doubt that though, it'd make him overpowered and it'd make no sense


Who knows...it's not like Guts asked Puck to heal Casca's heart, so that makes any questions why Puck didn't so useless. It would be a nice plot twist, but I want to see something more dignified than Puck, to be honest ^^



Kepa said:


> call it a sign of trust in your skills
> 
> thnx



Erm, well, do you consider luck a skill....? xD


----------



## Jotun (Jan 30, 2007)

Segan said:


> Well, I don't think Miura would want Berserk to be his only project, so he has to finish it at some point of time...
> 
> But where did you get the info Miura would like to make a vampire manga?



A thread on this very forum  I don't remember either. I think there was also a translated interview, not sure though


----------



## Segan (Jan 30, 2007)

Jotun said:


> A thread on this very forum  I don't remember either. I think there was also a translated interview, not sure though



Do you at least remember which part of the forum? Can't find it because the fucking search function doesn't do what I'm telling it to do... :/


----------



## Jotun (Jan 30, 2007)

Segan said:


> Do you at least remember which part of the forum? Can't find it because the fucking search function doesn't do what I'm telling it to do... :/



Honestly it might have been this thread or maybe the Pimping one. I know it was in a Berserk Discussion thread (Well almost 90% sure  )

Oh and that chapter was pretty weird. It does give more insight on Gryffiths actions though. On the Evil Genius forum thread they say Miura ASKED for this to be added, but I guess it wasn't on time?


----------



## Segan (Jan 30, 2007)

Wrong, Miura asked for *letting* chapter 83 *out* as the volume 13 got released.

Because either it revealed too much information about the story or he felt, it would limit his creativity in the later storytelling. I'm assuming, the first one is more accurate, since I read this reason more often than the latter.


----------



## big nate (Jan 31, 2007)

Check Back a couple of pages ^


----------



## big nate (Jan 31, 2007)

Also how do you think griffith will fight?


Maybe on horseback like he always has.



Or maybe his armor will grow wings and griffth will be like "omfg im femto, time to pwn"^_^.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 31, 2007)

big nate said:


> Also how do you think griffith will fight?
> 
> 
> Maybe on horseback like he always has.
> ...



Nothing's gonna touch him anyway. Freaking cannon shots exploded in front of him, if that can't touch him, what can?


----------



## Jotun (Jan 31, 2007)

Zaru said:


> Nothing's gonna touch him anyway. Freaking cannon shots exploded in front of him, if that can't touch him, what can?



Ya he is pretty broken right now 

@Segan: Ah ya that makes sense, if there is more than 1 source confirming its most likely true.

I was re-reading the manga and it seems I missed alot somehow by reading it online. Like when the fox/dog berserk rage thing in Gatts mind starts to materialize in his dreams, then the whole thing with Caska and also the connection with Skeleton Knight being the previous king of midland. I also missed when they went to the witchs manor up until the point where they are on the beach (I am so glad I decided to reread). This prolly has been talked about before, but what was the deal with Witches and having a Destined man of some sort? I mean thats how I read it.


----------



## big nate (Jan 31, 2007)

Zaru said:


> Nothing's gonna touch him anyway. Freaking cannon shots exploded in front of him, if that can't touch him, what can?




Still  a n action for "just because it's griffith" would be nice........



The fact that Griffith has really never been a fighter keeps getting to me


----------



## Segan (Feb 1, 2007)

big nate said:


> The fact that Griffith has really never been a fighter keeps getting to me



Pre-eclipse Griffith was the one to rip off Zodd's arm when Zodd had his first appearance. In fact, Griffith is an extremely good fighter, that's why he always came out of battles practically unscathed. But as a God Hand, he doesn't need to fight...what he wants is to rule.

@Jotun: Lemme see what you've read now ^^

- In which volume did the fox/dog (it's usually called Beast of Darkness) have it's very first appearance?

As for the question, what the deal with witches is: Griffith sent out two of his most powerful Apostles to kill Flora, which means he feared her. Which would mean witches do have the power to oppose Griffith (as it was later confirmed by Skull Knight).


----------



## Freija (Feb 1, 2007)

> Pre-eclipse Griffith was the one to rip off Zodd's arm when Zodd had his first appearance. In fact, Griffith is an extremely good fighter, that's why he always came out of battles practically unscathed. But as a God Hand, he doesn't need to fight...what he wants is to rule.


Actually, gutts took off his arm, griffith cut him


----------



## Segan (Feb 1, 2007)

Paracetamol Peter said:


> Actually, gutts took off his arm, griffith cut him



I'm gonna check it out...

Edit: Don't ever try to correct me...I've got all paperback volumes. It was Griffith who cut Zodd's arm off. Guts only wounded him at the neck (he already has been beaten before, so he was weakened). 

It was towards the end of volume 5.


----------



## Jotun (Feb 1, 2007)

Segan said:


> Pre-eclipse Griffith was the one to rip off Zodd's arm when Zodd had his first appearance. In fact, Griffith is an extremely good fighter, that's why he always came out of battles practically unscathed. But as a God Hand, he doesn't need to fight...what he wants is to rule.
> 
> @Jotun: Lemme see what you've read now ^^
> 
> ...



I will get to looking, but I think it popped up around the Elf Children arc.

So Flora and SK had been trying to take God Hand down for quite some time and the new witch (I always forget her name) was supposed to be back up eh?

I get the attack on the manor now xD

Also, it looked like the Berserker armor changed (Well the helmet at least) to how Gatts' inner beast looked. Before the helmet changed it looked like a Skeleton head, so do you think after losing your humanity by using the armor too much, you turn into your inner beast?


----------



## isanon (Feb 1, 2007)

Segan said:


> I'm gonna check it out...
> 
> Edit: Don't ever try to correct me...I've got all paperback volumes. It was Griffith who cut Zodd's arm off. Guts only wounded him at the neck (he already has been beaten before, so he was weakened).
> 
> It was towards the end of volume 5.


you are quite right vol 5 chapter 7


----------



## Yakuza (Feb 1, 2007)

Segan said:


> I'm gonna check it out...
> 
> Edit: Don't ever try to correct me...I've got all paperback volumes. It was Griffith who cut Zodd's arm off. Guts only wounded him at the neck (he already has been beaten before, so he was weakened).
> 
> It was towards the end of volume 5.



u berserker freak!!!!!!! lol >.o


----------



## Segan (Feb 1, 2007)

Jotun said:


> I will get to looking, but I think it popped up around the Elf Children arc.
> 
> So Flora and SK had been trying to take God Hand down for quite some time and the new witch (I always forget her name) was supposed to be back up eh?
> 
> I get the attack on the manor now xD


Yeah, it was right after the Elf children arc.

I don't know about flora, but Skull Knight actually is trying to take down the God Hand.


> Also, it looked like the Berserker armor changed (Well the helmet at least) to how Gatts' inner beast looked. Before the helmet changed it looked like a Skeleton head, so do you think after losing your humanity by using the armor too much, you turn into your inner beast?


Quite possible. The Armor Skull Knight wore a long time ago looked exactly like him before Guts wore it.



isanon said:


> you are quite right vol 5 chapter 7


Of course I am. Because I got the real thing ^^



Dheano said:


> u berserker freak!!!!!!! lol >.o


I guess so...


----------



## Zaru (Feb 1, 2007)

Oh I've spent 2000 $ on Manga already, Berserk isn't that much in comparison. But I have read it all already, that's why I'm hesitating to buy it.


----------



## Segan (Feb 1, 2007)

Well, it's true, if you read it all online (or at PC), you tend to not buying the volumes, because you already read it all.
It's the same thing for me with OP and Naruto. I enjoy reading the scans, but I'm not gonna buy it. Simply not worth my money. But when I already had 27+ volumes before I read any Berserk scans for the very first time, then I won't stop buying it.


----------



## Jotun (Feb 1, 2007)

Segan said:


> Yeah, it was right after the Elf children arc.
> 
> I don't know about flora, but Skull Knight actually is trying to take down the God Hand.
> 
> ...



Lmao I also forgot to mention the H4x sword SK carries o_o. I have had this feeling that SK was going to die after seeing that because he would be able to take out some big guns most likely. What I am thinking is, he dies somehow maybe trying to fight Gryffith or he takes out 1 or 2 of the Godhand. Just as he is about to die he somehow meets Gatts and tells him some stuff.

IMO Gatts won't lose his humanity to the armor, but instead with the help of his teenage witch they will find a new equilibrium. Either that or he becomes a total beast and is later saved by his friends. The whole thing about his body wearing out because of the armor makes it seem like its the road of no return now.

The latest chapters have basically shown that Gryffith is like right in front of his goal in taking Midland so what happens next? Maybe another witch hunt/Gatts hunt


----------



## Segan (Feb 2, 2007)

Griffith is still too far away from achieving his goal. The Kushans are not defeated yet. Even if the army gets annihilated, Ganishka still holds Windham, the king city. And after his impressive introduction I doubt Miura would let Ganishka die in the current battle. There must be some backup plan or else he was a complete and utter idiot for believing to have a chance to stand against Griffith.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 2, 2007)

Segan said:


> or else he was a complete and utter idiot for believing to have a chance to stand against Griffith.



Well, that's how it is.


----------



## Freija (Feb 2, 2007)

*agrees with above poster*


----------



## Guts (Feb 2, 2007)

Thought i may aswell bless you with my presence in this thread.


----------



## Freija (Feb 2, 2007)

Yes, i can feel your radiating glory filling me up with win inside


----------



## Segan (Feb 2, 2007)

Zaru said:


> Well, that's how it is.


Yeah, sure...but if you are wrong, you have to put in your sig, that you are the one complete and utter idiot  



Guts said:


> Thought i may aswell bless you with my presence in this thread.


Welcome, imposter ^^



Paracetamol Peter said:


> Yes, i can feel your radiating glory filling me up with win inside



Hmm...put aside the imposter factor: Guts and glory...? o_0


----------



## Freija (Feb 2, 2007)

Segan said:


> Hmm...put aside the imposter factor: Guts and glory...? o_0



and here i thought i was making my sarcasm as clear as the day


----------



## Guts (Feb 2, 2007)

Paracetamol Peter said:


> and here i thought i was making my sarcasm as clear as the day


You were being sarcastic? well i never!


----------



## Segan (Feb 2, 2007)

Paracetamol Peter said:


> and here i thought i was making my sarcasm as clear as the day



Not exactly...but I made it more clear.


----------



## Jotun (Feb 2, 2007)

Lol I thought the Kushans were done with basically, but I guess I forgot about Windham .

What back up plan could work on Gryffith? xD


----------



## Segan (Feb 2, 2007)

Jotun said:


> What back up plan could work on Gryffith? xD



Don't know (of course not, I'm not Miura!), but Ganishka pointed out that in this world, you have to pay with blood if you want to rob something.
Thinking about it, then this means, that even for the likes of Griffith, they won't possess anything just because they want. There are boundaries.
If Ganishka's got some sort of backup plan then it would probably take advantage around some sort of those boundaries.


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Feb 2, 2007)

Segan said:


> @9Tails: Don't bother with the lack of plot advancing...that's just the way things are. Miura is more of a type who builds up the plot little by little and then, suddenly with all the built-up stuff the story makes a huge advancement...
> But if you want complain, then complain. I enjoy his drawings way too much that I would bother about the speed of plot advancing...
> 
> @Zaru: Nope, apparently none of the God Hand except for Griffith ever went back to their human forms.
> As for their occupations...well, one of them caused the plague, so we can guess, they like to bring misfortune into the world.



not really complaining, just worried the story will end up not finished.......

I know he basically does all the work himself and is all the detail takes forever to get down for each chapter, so i understand why it takes so long. but it makes me kinda wonder if it's really going to get done.


----------



## cheifrocker (Feb 3, 2007)

*Getting some packs*

Can I get packs 15 and 16? Thnx.


----------



## big nate (Feb 3, 2007)

sorry about that.....


Also just read v 13......it was ..........


Well griffith cant be my favourtie character any more


----------



## Yakuza (Feb 3, 2007)

griffith is not interested in gats at the moment... he wants to take his own country.....
maybe zodd or grunbeld will try fightin guts.....


----------



## Segan (Feb 3, 2007)

There won't be any fights involving Guts in the near future...

But I want to see Ganishka pull something awesome off his ass...he's too perfect a villain to be killed this early and in a possibly pathetic way.


----------



## Jotun (Feb 3, 2007)

Well he would have to run away somehow to not be killed right? If his astral/energy form was defeated by Zattsu (Gatts Zodd Fused ) I don't see how he can survive anything else.

If he does escape I don't see how it would help the plot since it would just delay things. He could have a secret army or something else though, hopefully


----------



## Segan (Feb 3, 2007)

Jotun said:


> Well he would have to run away somehow to not be killed right? If his astral/energy form was defeated by Zattsu (Gatts Zodd Fused ) I don't see how he can survive anything else.
> 
> If he does escape I don't see how it would help the plot since it would just delay things. He could have a secret army or something else though, hopefully



Maybe, but I hope Miura has planned something else...

I mean, Ganishka KNEW that the majority of the Apostles are fighting under Griffith's command and that Griffith is a fucking God Hand in human form. He KNEW that he has to face Griffith in the near future, if he wants to conquer Midland.
There's just no way he would play the ignorant tyrant and believe he would win this battle anyway.


----------



## Jotun (Feb 3, 2007)

Segan said:


> Maybe, but I hope Miura has planned something else...
> 
> I mean, Ganishka KNEW that the majority of the Apostles are fighting under Griffith's command and that Griffith is a fucking God Hand in human form. He KNEW that he has to face Griffith in the near future, if he wants to conquer Midland.
> There's just no way he would play the ignorant tyrant and believe he would win this battle anyway.



He also thought no one would be capable of defeating his Lightning God form.

Other than having back up monsters/running away like a bitch, I don't see anything positive happening in his future.


----------



## Freija (Feb 3, 2007)

damnit, i want elfheim already DDDDD:


----------



## Jotun (Feb 3, 2007)

Paracetamol Peter said:


> damnit, i want elfheim already DDDDD:



We won't see that maybe for another 2-4 months


----------



## Freija (Feb 3, 2007)

i know that DDDDDDDDDDDDD:


----------



## Segan (Feb 3, 2007)

Jotun said:


> He also thought no one would be capable of defeating his Lightning God form.


At least he didn't expect Guts and Zodd to be capable of that, yes. But without Schierke, they wouldn't have been able to...


> Other than having back up monsters/running away like a bitch, I don't see anything positive happening in his future.



Well, if Griffith has monsters to back up his army, why shouldn't Ganishka do the same? Trying to conquer a country with an one-man-army would be silly, wouldn't it?

And when did he run away, by the way...? 0_o


----------



## Jotun (Feb 3, 2007)

Segan said:


> At least he didn't expect Guts and Zodd to be capable of that, yes. But without Schierke, they wouldn't have been able to...
> 
> 
> Well, if Griffith has monsters to back up his army, why shouldn't Ganishka do the same? Trying to conquer a country with an one-man-army would be silly, wouldn't it?
> ...



He most likely does have monsters, and you forgot that Hawk boy has a sort of witch also . I am saying that Ganishka's options are basically try to beat God and his army or run away and plot for a counter attack.

Edit: We joined the forum same month, different year xD


----------



## big nate (Feb 3, 2007)

The manga has gone on alot....the story isnt even that long...It's just that he(mangakak) shows everything(from 2 chapter rape scenens too very intense battles


----------



## Segan (Feb 4, 2007)

Jotun said:


> He most likely does have monsters, and you forgot that Hawk boy has a sort of witch also . I am saying that Ganishka's options are basically try to beat God and his army or run away and plot for a counter attack.


Now I agree. Either way, he needs to beat Griffith.


> Edit: We joined the forum same month, different year xD


Looks like the wheelwork of destiny has begun to move, desperated fighter...



big nate said:


> The manga has gone on alot....the story isnt even that long...It's just that he(mangakak) shows everything(from 2 chapter rape scenens too very intense battles



Not long? It involves Guts' whole life of 21 years and includes the history of Midland from over 1000 years.

So basically, it IS a long story...


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Feb 4, 2007)

can someone explain to me that way of listing the episodes in volume 02. I'm confused. There's two times the same chapters



> Volume 2
> Revenge 2: Desire's Guardian Angels (2)
> Revenge 3: Desire's Guardian Angels (2)
> Revenge 4: Desire's Guardian Angels (3)
> Revenge 5: Desire's Guardian Angels (3)


----------



## Segan (Feb 4, 2007)

Who cares about listing...as long as the chapters' contents aren't the same.

Might be just a typing mistake...


----------



## Apotheosis (Feb 4, 2007)

Just thinking maybe Guts needs an archer to join his gruop. LOL Just a thought.


----------



## Freija (Feb 4, 2007)

sounds like a plan :3


----------



## Freija (Feb 4, 2007)

sounds like a plan :3


----------



## jkingler (Feb 4, 2007)

Irvine kicks ass. He'd be hard to top, as far as archers go. Maybe another Judeau like character, though...

/loved Judeau


----------



## Jotun (Feb 5, 2007)

I bet you that Kushan dude with his 2 body guards might join Guts xD (By himself I can maybe see)


----------



## Segan (Feb 5, 2007)

He's called Silatt and is a Bakiraka (a Kushan clan, I assume) and he's got 4 bodyguards. Sometimes we only see 2 of them, don't know why.


----------



## ifira (Feb 5, 2007)

they merged! =)


----------



## Segan (Feb 5, 2007)

Yeah, then they un-merged in chapter 281... -_- (if they didn't appear there a few chapters ago already, of course)


----------



## Yakuza (Feb 6, 2007)

Segan said:


> He's called Silatt and is a Bakiraka (a Kushan clan, I assume) and he's got 4 bodyguards. Sometimes we only see 2 of them, don't know why.



Dude you know too much!!!!
take a break... i kno Berserk is GOD, but frking hell.....


----------



## Jotun (Feb 7, 2007)

Dheano said:


> Dude you know too much!!!!
> take a break... i kno Berserk is GOD, but frking hell.....



o.O I knew his name somewhat too. Segan has gotten more than a few posts telling him he knows too much xD I think its fine. Its the same with me and the Batman comics


----------



## Ishin Shishi (Feb 7, 2007)

I'm completely new to Berserk. I watched the first episode of the anime some weeks back and it didn't really interest me, so I sort of left it for later. I finally resumed the series earlier today and I absolutely couldn't stop watching. So I pretty much went through the entire anime today. I'd like to say OMFG!!! I can't believe it kicked my ass so thoroughly. I can't believe how well paced and captivating it was. It was edge-of-the-seat all the way. Okay... I'm just spouting nonsense now... I'm too overwhelmed by how good it was. 

Okay, anyway, the thing I wanted to ask was how different the anime was from the manga. Wikipedia said it was fairly different and I wanted to know more. I'm looking forward to reading this, and I'd be sort of disappointed if the manga was very different. So, could someone give me a quick explanation?

I'm sure I can find the answer somewhere on this thread, but I don't want to search for fear of spoilers. Thanks.

EDIT - Also, how much of the manga does the anime cover?


----------



## Jotun (Feb 7, 2007)

It covers up to volume 14~ I think and yes its somewhat different. The beginning is only a tid bit of the actual introduction chapters and 2 important characters are not shown. Puck and Skeleton Knight. They also have a filler I think, where they storm a bridge check point and that Whale Knight guy is there. Its actually pretty good so I didn't notice it. If you plan on continuing the series I highly reccomend reading from the first chapter and onward. The way they rescue Griffith at the end and the eclipse are substantially different too. So if you don't want to read all of the same stuff you saw you should read from the start until it goes to when Guts beats the fat knight. Then go around vol10-12 and skim to read when Guts leaves the Hawks in the snow.

Oh ya the reason Guts doesn't like to be touched is also covered in the start

Edit: The Anime still did a good job, but I think they had the idea that they were not gonna continue animating the series so they decided to slightly change it so it wouldn't seem TOO unfinished.


----------



## Apotheosis (Feb 7, 2007)

LOL just reread the chapters with the orgy.


Berserk how I love you.


----------



## Ishin Shishi (Feb 7, 2007)

@Jotun - Thanks a lot. I'll be reading it from chapter 1. 

I thought the anime was great, but I thought the eclipse/supernatural stuff came way out of the blue. I mean, it seemed to be very different from what the focus was until that point. So it didn't feel very smooth... but then again, the characters were as surprised as I was to see it. Shit, it's so damn powerful... I can't wait to read the manga.


----------



## Jotun (Feb 7, 2007)

Ishin Shishi said:


> @Jotun - Thanks a lot. I'll be reading it from chapter 1.
> 
> I thought the anime was great, but I thought the eclipse/supernatural stuff came way out of the blue. I mean, it seemed to be very different from what the focus was until that point. So it didn't feel very smooth... but then again, the characters were as surprised as I was to see it. Shit, it's so damn powerful... I can't wait to read the manga.



Np, and trust me you won't regret reading it. In the manga it seems better paced because there is another big fight beforehand.

Word of advice though, since the chapters are not released very often (If we are lucky we will get one every 1-2 months) try to read em slowly. Like every now and then. 

Nevermind, fuck it. Just read it all in one day xD The Art makes you appreciate it so much more.


----------



## Yakuza (Feb 7, 2007)

Jotun said:


> o.O I knew his name somewhat too. Segan has gotten more than a few posts telling him he knows too much xD I think its fine. Its the same with me and the Batman comics



hahaha
i guess everyone is like that with the thing we most like....

ive followed berserk for 10 yrs now..... and i dont know half of what he does!!! ??
i have no problem with that, it just makes me feel stupid...hehehehe


----------



## Apotheosis (Feb 7, 2007)

This manga is great the art work is just amazing....Also too the guy just  starting the manga..some of the scenes are more graphic in the manga....Fornexample the caska?femto rape scene.


----------



## Ishin Shishi (Feb 7, 2007)

Jotun said:


> Word of advice though, since the chapters are not released very often (If we are lucky we will get one every 1-2 months) try to read em slowly. Like every now and then.


Haha... the concept of restraint is completely lost on me. If I like the manga, there's no way this can happen. 

@Wrinty - The explicitness doesn't bother me at all. I was just concerned that the characters personalities would be way different in the manga.


----------



## MdB (Feb 7, 2007)

Berserk is bi-weekly not monthly or longer.


----------



## Jotun (Feb 8, 2007)

MdB said:


> Berserk is bi-weekly not monthly or longer.



I am adding in the usual Miura break


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Feb 8, 2007)

282 is out.
*Spoiler*: __ 



Griffith makes it to Ganishka, and it looks as if he is going to challenge him. But, a translation is much needed.


 Also, I have a question: How is Ganishka going against the will of Griffith in the first place? Aren't all apostles supposed to follow him?


----------



## big nate (Feb 8, 2007)

Raw would be nice.....spoiler tags as well


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Feb 8, 2007)

I got it off mangahelpers.


----------



## Jotun (Feb 9, 2007)

Wow, needs a trans bad. Either Griffith allows him to escape or hes fucked.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 9, 2007)

word is evil genius released a translation.


----------



## Segan (Feb 9, 2007)

Awesome chapter. And from what I read in EG forums, it seems Ganishka didn't really have any sort of plan against Griffith, which disappoints me...

But on the other hand, I'm looking forward to see Griffith's power.


----------



## Jotun (Feb 9, 2007)

Segan said:


> Awesome chapter. And from what I read in EG forums, it seems Ganishka didn't really have any sort of plan against Griffith, which disappoints me...
> 
> But on the other hand, I'm looking forward to see Griffith's power.



Lol I knew it was gonna happen that way. Looks like Miura really wants to get the story moving. What do you think will happen when Griffith gets the Kingdom?

Something is going to make Guts n Co clash with the new Band of the Hawk


----------



## Segan (Feb 9, 2007)

Jotun said:


> Lol I knew it was gonna happen that way. Looks like Miura really wants to get the story moving. What do you think will happen when Griffith gets the Kingdom?
> 
> Something is going to make Guts n Co clash with the new Band of the Hawk



Yes, yes, something is going to happen...


----------



## Jotun (Feb 9, 2007)

You know I can see Caska not liking Guts anymore for some reason, if and when she gets "Cured" o.O
Dunno why. I hope we see more of Rickett too. I'm really excited about the next few chapters tho, they are going to set the stage for the rest of the year


----------



## Zephos (Feb 9, 2007)

Just read the translation.
Ganishka is nervous as hell and almost seems like he's going to sorta...fall to his knees because of how overwhelimng Grif is. Than he sorta goes into a crazy rage about how theres "no way anyone can better him. Mr.No.1 landowner on the world".


----------



## Yakuza (Feb 9, 2007)

Just read it...
oooooo sooooooo gooooooood...
Ghaniska is shitting himself....hehehe
I think he is going to flee......


----------



## Zephos (Feb 9, 2007)

Flee?
No way.
It looks like hes about to recklessly charge Grif.


----------



## Yakuza (Feb 9, 2007)

Zephos said:


> Flee?
> No way.
> It looks like hes about to recklessly charge Grif.



and maybe die????
it would be clever to flee.....


----------



## Zephos (Feb 9, 2007)

Yes. It would.
"Recklessly".


----------



## jkingler (Feb 10, 2007)

Holy shit, I love Griffith. XD

Great chapter. I am satisfied, yet starving and thirsty.


----------



## Segan (Feb 10, 2007)

After reading the translation, it doesn't look that bad...Ganishka was nervous because it was the very first time to meet the Hawk, whose servant the Emperor is supposed to be.
But now it seems he's gonna fight it out with Griffith as the arrogant asshole he is *joy joy joy*

It's not like Ganishka would win anything by fleeing anyway.


----------



## Mori` (Feb 10, 2007)

oh oh oh that was a good chapter =p

want more want more!


----------



## Freija (Feb 10, 2007)

we'll finally see Griffith do some powerful shit ?


----------



## Yakuza (Feb 10, 2007)

Uchiha_Itachi_ said:


> we'll finally see Griffith do some powerful shit ?



we hope so... we've been waiting for a loooooooong time for this to happen


----------



## Segan (Feb 10, 2007)

Well, maybe it will be the same as back then at the eclipse, when Femto ripped off large parts of the bodies of those Apostles which were near Skull Knight and pressed them into a piece of meat of the size of a human fist just by closing his hand into a fist.


----------



## Yakuza (Feb 10, 2007)

Segan said:


> Well, maybe it will be the same as back then at the eclipse, when Femto ripped off large parts of the bodies of those Apostles which were near Skull Knight and pressed them into a piece of meat of the size of a human fist just by closing his hand into a fist.



hauhau.... hopefully will see something monstruous like that.... but it is a bit overated... Femto is freking powerful.... no fair!!!!


----------



## Mori` (Feb 10, 2007)

Will be good to see just what he can do though...I have high hopes


----------



## Yakuza (Feb 10, 2007)

moridin said:


> Will be good to see just what he can do though...I have high hopes



you can bet on it!
everyone in this forum is dying to see what griffith can do....
Me, personaly, I wait for a proper fight between Gutz and Zodd....


----------



## Miyata Prime (Feb 11, 2007)

Link removed

Something I found looking through newgrounds, meh not too funny but something to see while we wait for more manga eps to come out >.>


----------



## Mori` (Feb 12, 2007)

> welll....
> i think the whole series is very sad.....
> when Judeau died i was like... NOOOOOOOOOOO



thats the bit that has me almost tearing up everytime I read it, so very tragic T__T


----------



## Segan (Feb 12, 2007)

I don't think that there's a character other than Judeau, whose death made me think Miura was soooo cruel...

But thanks god Rikkelt is still alive...I really like him.


----------



## Segan (Feb 12, 2007)

282 scan is out. Check mangahelpers.com


----------



## Mori` (Feb 12, 2007)

its been out for days o_O


----------



## jkingler (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes, it has. Thanks anyways, for offering the info in case we didn't know.


----------



## Apotheosis (Feb 12, 2007)

LOL oh please Judeau got an easy death considering what happened to the other people. He wasn't chewed up abd spit out nor did he have someting crawl in hos head and blow it up. He wasn't seduced by an apostle that was just trying to eat you up (lol classic corkus). He was whipped  to death/ bled to death. Not tha bad of a way to go considering what happened to alot of other people.


----------



## big nate (Feb 13, 2007)

well my saddest death/pain would be when griffith was telling themn to stay back......his last glimpse of humanity to save the hawks.....griffith really is a tragic hero............


But looks like he now getting his kingdome after he pwns this rain cloud..

Also i find it funny that grifith is still tied to guts emotionaly...the bonds he thought that took away his dream.....the one he thought he erased...


Also i think rickert should of joined griffith.....Even gut ssaid it even after a he has done he still cant hate griffith....IT would be nice


----------



## Segan (Feb 13, 2007)

Wrinty said:


> LOL oh please Judeau got an easy death considering what happened to the other people. He wasn't chewed up abd spit out nor did he have someting crawl in hos head and blow it up. He wasn't seduced by an apostle that was just trying to eat you up (lol classic corkus). He was whipped  to death/ bled to death. Not tha bad of a way to go considering what happened to alot of other people.



You are right, but death by being eaten is more a matter of horror, while Judeau's death really made me sad. It felt so tragic, he had feelings for Casca but in his last moments before death he couldn't say it.
I don't feel like that when someone is simply massacred like the rest of the hawks, because this happened many times before.


----------



## Jotun (Feb 13, 2007)

moridin said:


> its been out for days o_O



MH links confuse me 

I found it tho so thanks 

The wannabe Zues god is gonna get smashed >.<

Or Miura could twist it up abit and have Griffith struggle for whatever reason, THEN dominate.

I was thinking about what is going to happen with Caska and I played out a few scenarios in my head.

My favorite was Caska leaving Guts to go see Griffith. Dunno why, but you know something fucked up is going to occur there


----------



## MdB (Feb 13, 2007)

If griffith still has his god hand powers, he would own ganishka pretty fast.


----------



## Segan (Feb 13, 2007)

Unless his human body limits his powers. This would make sense, because  no matter how much advanced his body is, it can't possibly contain the power of a god, but only a piece of it.


----------



## Yakuza (Feb 13, 2007)

Segan said:


> Unless his human body limits his powers.



    thats right..... it would be good for the series, because if Griffith had Femto powers as a human it would be to overated.... nobody would be able to challenge him (apart from Gutz !!!   !!!)


----------



## Mori` (Feb 13, 2007)

Wrinty said:


> LOL oh please Judeau got an easy death considering what happened to the other people. He wasn't chewed up abd spit out nor did he have someting crawl in hos head and blow it up. He wasn't seduced by an apostle that was just trying to eat you up (lol classic corkus). He was whipped  to death/ bled to death. Not tha bad of a way to go considering what happened to alot of other people.



its not the method he was killed with that makes it sad, certainly it wasn't the most brutal death the hawks suffered, but he died saving the woman he had loved but who he had always been unable to tell how he actually felt. Its pretty tragic his last inner monologue and the way he can't say what he really wants before he passes away T_T


----------



## Segan (Feb 13, 2007)

By the way, have you ever wondered why a part of Guts' hair turned white? And why it happened in his right front?

There's a little theory spinning through my head:
Guts is blind in his right eye, but he can see out perfectly from his left one. When the beast took over him through the armor, you can see that those holes that are supposed to be eye windows (or whatever it's called) are kinda glowing.
Now, my theory is, that the image of those beast's eyes were reflected on Guts' head on the right front, because the beast couldn't see through Guts' right eye. That could explain, why there are no white hair on the left side and nowhere else on his head.

Can't explain it too well, but I think you do understand what I mean?


----------



## Yakuza (Feb 13, 2007)

Segan said:


> By the way, have you ever wondered why a part of Guts' hair turned white? And why it happened in his right front?
> 
> There's a little theory spinning through my head:
> Guts is blind in his right eye, but he can see out perfectly from his left one. When the beast took over him through the armor, you can see that those holes that are supposed to be eye windows (or whatever it's called) are kinda glowing.
> ...



i knw what you are trying to say, but i won't disagree or agree, because i am very lost!!!  , i have no idea why his hair turned white but your theory is quite interesting...


----------



## Freija (Feb 13, 2007)

Dheano said:


> thats right..... it would be good for the series, because if Griffith had Femto powers as a human it would be to overated.... nobody would be able to challenge him (apart from Gutz !!!   !!!)



seems like some people forgot why he attacked Flora, because she alone poses more of a threat then an army of 10k people against him, he most definitely have his godhand powers


----------



## Bender (Feb 13, 2007)

Wrinty said:


> LOL oh please Judeau got an easy death considering what happened to the other people. He wasn't chewed up abd spit out nor did he have someting crawl in hos head and blow it up. He wasn't seduced by an apostle that was just trying to eat you up (lol classic corkus). He was whipped  to death/ bled to death. Not tha bad of a way to go considering what happened to alot of other people.



No he didn't. Now Godo, got an easy death he wasn't killed by a monster he got to die of old age and other crazy lunatics in the manga.


----------



## Segan (Feb 13, 2007)

Uchiha_Itachi_ said:


> seems like some people forgot why he attacked Flora, because she alone poses more of a threat then an army of 10k people against him, he most definitely have his godhand powers



If Griffith really had his God Hand powers in his current form, then he had no reason to see Flora as a threat (I mean, fuck, God Hand are supposed to be beings whose powers are second only to God himself).
But if Flora really was a threat to Griffith then only for two reasons:
Either Flora was capable of successfully resisting his powers by using her own magic or she was capable of nullifying his powers in one or another way.

Which means, Griffith doesn't have the (supposedly) endless power of a God Hand as a human. His power is limited and therefore he's not invincible, at least not from a witch's view and especially from Skull Knight's.


----------



## Zephos (Feb 13, 2007)

I really doubt theres any chance of Griffith even being in danger. Everything about this whole thing is an elaborate play to be the hero of the world ala Antichrist.


----------



## Yakuza (Feb 13, 2007)

Segan said:


> If Griffith really had his God Hand powers in his current form, then he had no reason to see Flora as a threat (I mean, fuck, God Hand are supposed to be beings whose powers are second only to God himself).
> But if Flora really was a threat to Griffith then only for two reasons:
> Either Flora was capable of successfully resisting his powers by using her own magic or she was capable of nullifying his powers in one or another way.
> 
> Which means, Griffith doesn't have the (supposedly) endless power of a God Hand as a human. His power is limited and therefore he's not invincible, at least not from a witch's view and especially from Skull Knight's.



thank you thank you thank you...
you saved me 10 minutes of typing!


----------



## Freija (Feb 13, 2007)

Segan said:


> If Griffith really had his God Hand powers in his current form, then he had no reason to see Flora as a threat (I mean, fuck, God Hand are supposed to be beings whose powers are second only to God himself).
> But if Flora really was a threat to Griffith then only for two reasons:
> Either Flora was capable of successfully resisting his powers by using her own magic or she was capable of nullifying his powers in one or another way.
> 
> Which means, Griffith doesn't have the (supposedly) endless power of a God Hand as a human. His power is limited and therefore he's not invincible, at least not from a witch's view and especially from Skull Knight's.



I think it's more that he can actually be killed when he's in the human form, and he has no idea how magic affects him.


----------



## Apotheosis (Feb 13, 2007)

Theory

Griffith can only be kiled by those out of destinies grasp....

i.e Peope like gut's skull knight(how though) and that lady wizard.



But if you meet on eof these people and they affect your life(saving you ect.)
wouldnt you be out of destinies grasp?


Furthermore making people like skullKnight and guts a real threat if they were ever to affect a whole lot of people fate would become irrelevent and making griffith a mere human.


----------



## Zephos (Feb 14, 2007)

Uchiha_Itachi_ said:


> I think it's more that he can actually be killed when he's in the human form, and he has no idea how magic affects him.



Quite frankly, I don't think this IS a human form. Remember, the mark reacted to him.


----------



## Segan (Feb 14, 2007)

Zephos said:


> Quite frankly, I don't think this IS a human form. Remember, the mark reacted to him.



The stigma, you mean? Of course it reacted to Griffith, his spirit holds the essence of evil after all, despite his angel-like appearance. But nobody said he's a human, but he does have the body of a human.
But his body definitely has supernatural powers considering that this was once Guts' and Casca's child which transformed due to Femto's influence.


----------



## Jotun (Feb 14, 2007)

Segan said:


> By the way, have you ever wondered why a part of Guts' hair turned white? And why it happened in his right front?
> 
> There's a little theory spinning through my head:
> Guts is blind in his right eye, but he can see out perfectly from his left one. When the beast took over him through the armor, you can see that those holes that are supposed to be eye windows (or whatever it's called) are kinda glowing.
> ...



I always thought it had to do with what SK said to Guts on the beach. The armor drains his humanity, his sight,taste,touch, etc.

You can even tell Guts loses body mass after using the armor. So it could be a sign of the armor draining his life force away. I don't quite remember too well, but I could have sword on one of the panels showing the inner beast of guts while the armor was active, it only showed the left eye glowing. Idk tho its an alright theory you have there.

Griffith having a power limit in his body just heavily forshadows Guts kicking his ass imo.


----------



## Segan (Feb 14, 2007)

Of course Guts lost body mass. He was in bed for over a month...and in a very bad shape by the way.


----------



## Jotun (Feb 14, 2007)

Segan said:


> Of course Guts lost body mass. He was in bed for over a month...and in a very bad shape by the way.



Well ya, I mean the armor even eats away at your body literally and symbolically xD

Where did it say he was out for a month though? o_O


----------



## Segan (Feb 14, 2007)

Jotun said:


> Where did it say he was out for a month though? o_O



Volume 27, I think. It's where Guts and Co. are walking along the seaside. Schierke was telling him to rest and Guts responded he was in bed for over a month and already lost too much time (something like that).


----------



## Jotun (Feb 14, 2007)

Segan said:


> Volume 27, I think. It's where Guts and Co. are walking along the seaside. Schierke was telling him to rest and Guts responded he was in bed for over a month and already lost too much time (something like that).



Counter Attack! He says 7 days  and I also found the page where it only shows the crazy slit eye thingy on his left eye.






Theres no way he lost the body mass from 7 days of rest. It was the Armor eating away at him, clinging to him so he could fight. He's gonna turn into a Skeleton-Dog-Demon xD Also notice the eye thingy is only shown on the left eye


----------



## Apotheosis (Feb 14, 2007)

lol Can Griffith take another ass whooping from Guts(How ever long that may be). I mean his pride would be so injured even with the permission of the gods Guts would still be in his way.


----------



## Yakuza (Feb 14, 2007)

Jotun said:


> It was the Armor eating away at him, clinging to him so he could fight.



I believe that too......



Jotun said:


> Also notice the eye thingy is only shown on the left eye



why is his hair going white though???? does this has anything to do with it?


----------



## Jotun (Feb 14, 2007)

Dheano said:


> I believe that too......
> 
> 
> 
> why is his hair going white though???? does this has anything to do with it?



You could connect the white hair to old age - as in his body is wearing out by using the armor. What SK told Guts was that hed start to lose sight touch tase etc so it would be basically the same as his body aging.

So it prolly does. I mean RIGHT after he used the armor he had it.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 14, 2007)

Is Berserk that good and how about the Anime?


----------



## Yakuza (Feb 15, 2007)

> Berserk is indeed that good, but I never saw the anime. It only covers the first 14 volumes and the story is finished then. That's reason enough for me not to bother with it.



hehehe... neither have I...

@Hell on Earth - Berserk is fucking amazing...... it has been running for over a decade and well, you must read to find out... (do not be put out by the first 3 volumes, it starts a little slow, but them.... oooooo...  )


----------



## Miyata Prime (Feb 16, 2007)

To the person who asked about the anime.  I like it considering how short it was.  Anyway for manga readers if you havent seen the newest part here is a msn link Link removed


----------



## MdB (Feb 16, 2007)

Holy shit.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Feb 16, 2007)

> Holy shit.



The next chapter is looking good.


----------



## Segan (Feb 17, 2007)

It indeed looks cool. But Griffith doesn't seem to be impressed. But then again, I guess that's his usual reaction...


----------



## Yakuza (Feb 17, 2007)

Segan said:


> It indeed looks cool. But Griffith doesn't seem to be impressed. But then again, I guess that's his usual reaction...



If I had his powers I wouldn't be impressed either!!!! ^^


----------



## Segan (Feb 17, 2007)

Dheano said:


> If I had his powers I wouldn't be impressed either!!!! ^^



Well, let's see to which extent he can use his (supposedly) god hand powers...


----------



## Yakuza (Feb 17, 2007)

Segan said:


> Well, let's see to which extent he can use his (supposedly) god hand powers...



Hopefully he won't have God's hand power because, i said it 10000 times, it will overpower him tooooooooooooooo much.....


----------



## NarutoPimpGod (Feb 17, 2007)

Dheano said:


> Hopefully he won't have God's hand power because, i said it 10000 times, it will overpower him tooooooooooooooo much.....



true man....
Im a big Griffith fan (dont neg rep me for that)...hehehe
but I do think his powers are too much compared to any other character..... it isn't fare....


----------



## Yakuza (Feb 17, 2007)

NarutoPimpGod said:


> Im a big Griffith fan (dont neg rep me for that)...hehehe



hahah... noone is gonna neg rep you.... Griffith is amazing...what can we say!


----------



## jkingler (Feb 17, 2007)

I enjoy Griffith as much as I do Guts, so I see nothing wrong with your comment.


----------



## Segan (Feb 19, 2007)

I would really enjoy Griffith if it wasn't for his neverending pseudo dignity attitude...

Femto was so much cooler...


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 19, 2007)

Anyone know where I can get the anime?


----------



## Segan (Feb 19, 2007)

I thought you can get it from the pimping thread....?

If not, then try to get them from emule or other filesharing programs. Or buy the original DVDs...


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 19, 2007)

They have Pimping thread? I haven't seen it, if you can give me the link then I'll appreciate it.


----------



## Segan (Feb 19, 2007)

Nah, I just realized there's only a manga pimping thread. You will have to search for other sources...


----------



## Jotun (Feb 19, 2007)

Dheano said:


> + the manga is way better than the anime (i've seen 1 episode of the anime and gave up....)



Well if you count all the manga yes, but for what the Anime Covered, it was well done. It just makes me sad that there is like a 0.0001% chance that there will be any future Berserk animation. The VA's in English and Japanese were both so well done :/

I bought the DVD's. It's a series I highly respect so ya xD

I lent them to my ex tho and she never gave them back :/

As for Griffiths attitude, it's quite gay. Like Segan said, Femto was cooler  

I think the next few chapters are gonna be very important. They are going to give us clues as to how Berserk is going to end most likely. We will see Griffith resolve his battle and then see what he does with his dream accomplished. Guts and Co. should be reaching the Elf place soon. Whatever happens after that will most likely connect with Griffith.

That being said, I can't wait


----------



## Freija (Feb 19, 2007)

long time since i visited this thread, that spoiler looks mighty awesome seems like there'll be a fight next chap <3


----------



## Segan (Feb 20, 2007)

Uchiha_Itachi_ said:


> long time since i visited this thread, that spoiler looks mighty awesome seems like there'll be a fight next chap <3



There's hasn't even been a chapter without a fight since Vulitanis was invaded...


----------



## KrazyKiba (Feb 20, 2007)

whatsn this beserk about? is it as intruiging and violent as battle royale? cuz if it is im definitely going to start reding it.


----------



## Segan (Feb 20, 2007)

Go to the berserk pimping thread in the pimping forum and get the volumes 1-4. Read at least to the end of vol 4, then make your own judgement.

If it still doesn't appeal to you, then you are hopeless


----------



## Yakuza (Feb 21, 2007)

Segan said:


> Go to the berserk pimping thread in the pimping forum and get the volumes 1-4. Read at least to the end of vol 4, then make your own judgement.
> 
> If it still doesn't appeal to you, then you *need to see a psychiatrist *



there we go... now it's right


----------



## Segan (Feb 21, 2007)

That's going a bit too far...


----------



## Jotun (Feb 21, 2007)

Just curious but does anyone have a link to all the colored stuff Miura has done for Berserk? I only have the old Artbook which doesn't cover characters shown after the eclipse


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Feb 21, 2007)

I have heard some summaries and it seems Griffith is letting Ganishka escape, and that the final battle will be decided at Wyndham.


----------



## Freija (Feb 21, 2007)

looked to me like Griffith took away his apostle powers


----------



## Segan (Feb 22, 2007)

Damnit you all...

You spoiled it all....


----------



## Yakuza (Feb 22, 2007)

Hmmm....... I can't download it!!!!!


----------



## Jotun (Feb 22, 2007)

Looks like Griffith and Naruto both have Wind affinity xD


----------



## T4R0K (Feb 23, 2007)

Jotun said:


> Looks like Griffith and Naruto both have Wind affinity xD



Gwehehehehehe ! I thought the same when I saw the kanji !

I thought when reading "It smells of the tide... dattebayo."


----------



## Segan (Feb 23, 2007)

I don't think that he's particularly good with wind control. But it seems he happens to use magic powers...

But for someone who can summon elemental power at will like Griffith to see a potential danger in Flora makes me wonder about how powerful she really was.


----------



## Jotun (Feb 23, 2007)

Segan said:


> I don't think that he's particularly good with wind control. But it seems he happens to use magic powers...
> 
> But for someone who can summon elemental power at will like Griffith to see a potential danger in Flora makes me wonder about how powerful she really was.



That is what I was thinking. It must have to do with some sort of sealing stuff she can do or her Elemental stuff is just that much better than Griffiths. What's his name was amazed that her fire was so strong.


----------



## Segan (Feb 23, 2007)

Grunbeld, you mean...

Yes, her fire couldn't be controlled by him, but that has nothing to say. After all, we can be pretty sure, that Grunbeld may have an affinity to fire, but he's just too much of a small fry compared to Griffith...

Do we agree? ^^

But I feel sorry for Schierke. She's certainly a talented mage, but there's just not enough time to expand her magical abilities that she could be of much use for Guts in a combat against Griffith, who got them practically on the silver table.


----------



## Jotun (Feb 23, 2007)

Segan said:


> Grunbeld, you mean...
> 
> Yes, her fire couldn't be controlled by him, but that has nothing to say. After all, we can be pretty sure, that Grunbeld may have an affinity to fire, but he's just too much of a small fry compared to Griffith...
> 
> ...



Unless she somehow finds a Spirit companion who has every elemental power or something xD


----------



## Segan (Feb 24, 2007)

Well, she already summoned the four guardian angels (or whatever they were) of fire, wind, water and earth twice.

But it looks like it only works as a defensive spell, though. She needs something offensive...


----------



## Zephos (Feb 24, 2007)

She did. Remember the Fire wheel thing?


----------



## Segan (Feb 24, 2007)

Yes, she did, but this spirit was attached to Vulitanis. She needs something more constant, something she has access to whenever and wherever she wants.


----------



## John Connor (Feb 24, 2007)

well the one magical discipline her master warned about above all else was darkness

if we follow manga cliches then she will develop skills with darkness because when a character is warned not to do something they will definitely do it

I assume that with the current state of the world dark energy is everywhere and this might also be the reason Griffith is hunting down all powerful witches and Mages


----------



## Yakuza (Feb 24, 2007)

Why didn't Griffith kill Ganishka right there????


----------



## Vodrake (Feb 24, 2007)

I think Griffith spared Ganishka and his army to help in his ploy to take over Midland. If he'd wiped them out there and then, the threat to the country would be completely gone. The Midlanders would be grateful to the Hawks, probably reinstate them as an army of the Midlands and all, but that would be it. Griffith would still have a fair bit of work ahead of him to secure the Crown.

Griffith spared Ganishka so as to provide a constant threat to Midland, one only he could protect them from until they are completely reliant on Griffith and The Hawks for protection. Would probably make taking over the Country a hell of a lot easier.

Just my take on it. But then again, I'm not a genius military tactitian...>_<


----------



## MdB (Feb 24, 2007)

Kobra said:


> well the one magical discipline her master warned about above all else was darkness
> 
> if we follow manga cliches then she will develop skills with darkness because when a character is warned not to do something they will definitely do it
> 
> I assume that with the current state of the world dark energy is everywhere and this might also be the reason Griffith is hunting down all powerful witches and Mages



You forgot the most important part, this isn't a shounen manga.


----------



## BossofBosses (Feb 24, 2007)

Is this manga any good of a read?


----------



## Segan (Feb 24, 2007)

And besides, if Griffith says that he cannot reach him with his sword, then he probably really can't because of Ganishka's mist shape.
And I tend to think that I was right with the assumption that Griffith isn't all that omnipotent anymore because he possesses a human body now, which limits the god hand powers.

But that's not really a reason, though. The tactical aspect Vodrake mentioned before probably weighs much heavier as a reason to spare Ganishka.


----------



## Yakuza (Feb 24, 2007)

ElementalShinobi said:


> Is this manga any good of a read?



Excellent read.......
but you have to read at least to the end of Volume 4 to find out wether or not you like it....


----------



## Segan (Feb 24, 2007)

No, it's not worth any read. Berserk is one of the crappiest manga ever made...

[/sarcasm off]


Seriously, what's up with all these people posting in a thread that is dedicated to a manga just to ask if said manga is worth reading? Just read it and make your own judgement...


----------



## Jotun (Feb 24, 2007)

Segan said:


> No, it's not worth any read. Berserk is one of the crappiest manga ever made...
> 
> [/sarcasm off]
> 
> ...



Lol seriously, like we are posting because we think its a shitty read....

I think at the Elf place, Sheirke or w/e is gonna get a spirit thing that she can always call upon. Either that or she will be stuck buffing Guts with spells xD


----------



## cl0ud_ (Feb 25, 2007)

i just finished watching the anime and i must say it was amazing and kept my eyes glued to the screen. now, i want to read the manga and sees what happens after all that went on in ep.25. anyone happen to know which chapter that is?


----------



## Zephos (Feb 25, 2007)

cl0ud_ said:


> i just finished watching the anime and i must say it was amazing and kept my eyes glued to the screen. now, i want to read the manga and sees what happens after all that went on in ep.25. anyone happen to know which chapter that is?



Its chapter 1.



As you might guess I'm telling you to read the manga from the start. Many important little details were left out, be they character developments, characters, plot points, extra detail....
Trust me on this.


----------



## John Connor (Feb 25, 2007)

cl0ud_ said:


> i just finished watching the anime and i must say it was amazing and kept my eyes glued to the screen. now, i want to read the manga and sees what happens after all that went on in ep.25. anyone happen to know which chapter that is?


Zephos is 100% right

if you try reading where the anime left off you will break the story. I watched the anime first just like you and I can guarantee you will not be bored if you start at chapter 1


----------



## Segan (Feb 25, 2007)

Read it from the beginning. And don't you dare to get bored from this...

The art may be not appealing in the first volumes, but it will be much better once the Golden Age arc starts (Guts' past). And I can't get friendy with the anime anyway...the art is just too much like any other mainstream animes...


----------



## Jotun (Feb 25, 2007)

Segan said:


> Read it from the beginning. And don't you dare to get bored from this...
> 
> The art may be not appealing in the first volumes, but it will be much better once the Golden Age arc starts (Guts' past). And I can't get friendy with the anime anyway...the art is just too much like any other mainstream animes...



Lol aww, the anime budget would have had to been increased way too much to even try to emulate Miura's style.

And yes, it is blasphemy to get bored from reading this Manga


----------



## cl0ud_ (Feb 26, 2007)

i've heard other people say this as well. hope i can catch up to the current chapters quick...


----------



## Segan (Feb 26, 2007)

Dont rush it...


----------



## John Connor (Feb 27, 2007)

I read Berserk in 4 days

I knew I would regret it but I couldn't stop myself...


----------



## AmitG1984 (Feb 28, 2007)

well hello to all i've been watching the Berserk anime but never got the chance to readthe manga!does anyone know a free site!and i hate Griffith!
P.S:thanks for replying !


----------



## Segan (Feb 28, 2007)

Go to the Manga Pimps subforum: something cute

There's a Berserk manga pimping thread. Request it there.


----------



## AmitG1984 (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks segan!


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 1, 2007)

I read berserker in 10 years!
hehehehe


----------



## Taleran (Mar 6, 2007)

question to all the Berserk fans here 


would you read the manga if it were like this




Zodd: Wanderer prepare yourself *Shun! Goku! Satsu!*


I don't know about you but i'd be pretty epic


----------



## Neji (Mar 6, 2007)

lol, looks pretty cool, but i might not enjoy it as much as i do the original format


----------



## escamoh (Mar 6, 2007)

lmao thats cool, it fits so perfectly


----------



## jkingler (Mar 6, 2007)

Seen it, but it's still hilariously perfect. XD


----------



## Segan (Mar 7, 2007)

Wow, that's perfect.

I prefer the original version (nothing tops Guts swinging the Dragonslayer - SSJ1-4 are nothing against that).
But I would also love the "Street Fighter" version to read. But how do you make the fights then? If you take his sword away, that would make a pretty weird combat style... ^^


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 7, 2007)

Where did you get it from???
It looks awsome... hahaha
I rather the Original tho.... lol


----------



## gabha (Mar 7, 2007)

Finally finished reading through the series yesterday. By the end I was half expecting to see some goat fucking, given that every other disturbing thing was put in there as well. 

The series looks like it still has a long way to go, so it's not too late for that .


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 7, 2007)

It's been going for 15 years...... so I guess there is another 15 years to come


----------



## Segan (Mar 7, 2007)

Depends on what Miura's plans are regarding the plot.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 7, 2007)

they still have to get attacked by sea monster then get a new boat then finish crossing the sea more demons, etc etc, a LONG TIME


----------



## Segan (Mar 8, 2007)

More seamonsters? You do know, that those were magical creatures controlled by the Kushans?

Now that the Kushans are retreating, there shouldn't be any seamonsters to encounter Guts' group.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 8, 2007)

Segan said:


> More seamonsters? You do know, that those were magical creatures controlled by the Kushans?
> 
> Now that the Kushans are retreating, there shouldn't be any seamonsters to encounter Guts' group.




this........is.........Berserk.........




after a while a few things should sink in


1. There are always more demons to send at them
2. Everyone will eventually be raped


----------



## Segan (Mar 8, 2007)

Taleran said:


> this........is.........Berserk.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alright, there could me more monsters Guts would encounter, but it's not likely since he already had his climax and is totally out of shape now. So I don't think Miura will throw more enemies at his group. From time to time, even a deadly tank with monstrous stamina like Guts needs some rest.


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 8, 2007)

Taleran said:


> this........is.........Berserk.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hahahaha I just wet myself!!


----------



## Bender (Mar 11, 2007)

Taleran said:


> question to all the Berserk fans here
> 
> 
> would you read the manga if it were like this
> ...




lol reps for making me laugh


----------



## Jotun (Mar 11, 2007)

Dheano said:


> It's been going for 15 years...... so I guess there is another 15 years to come



He could very well end this in 2-5 years.

Griffith is about to get what has wanted the whole series and Guts is about to accomplish his main goal. There will prolly be some complications on Guts side that will make him clash with Griffith. Miura isn't getting any younger either.


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 12, 2007)

Jotun said:


> He could very well end this in 2-5 years.
> 
> Griffith is about to get what has wanted the whole series and Guts is about to accomplish his main goal. There will prolly be some complications on Guts side that will make him clash with Griffith. Miura isn't getting any younger either.



Ok.... we don't know!!!!
but there are a lot of story to cover still........
I'd give at least 5 years.....


----------



## Segan (Mar 12, 2007)

Damn, Dheano, put your sig pics in spoiler tags. I hate it to scroll endlessly to next posts.

Miura should cover several issues before finishing Berserk:

- Who's the little naked guy from the beach, where Guts' party got attacked by Crocodiles?
- Will Guts and Casca finally be thrown into hell as a consequence for having the stigma?
- Who were the God Hands originally? How did they become as they are now?
- How did Skull Knight become what he's now? (possibly related to the Berserker Armor)
- If Guts is gonna get his revenge against Griffith, how will this be accomplished?
- What kind of god/devil hides beneath the deepest layer of the astral planes?

Can't think of any more major right now.


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 12, 2007)

Segan said:


> *Damn, Dheano, put your sig pics in spoiler tags*. I hate it to scroll endlessly to next posts.



Happy now???  
joking... lol  

All you said plus the fightings..... can't wait Zodd vc Gatts...


----------



## Freija (Mar 12, 2007)

actually i liked the sigs, and here's a highrep that should cancel out those negs :3


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 12, 2007)

Uchiha_Itachi_ said:


> actually i liked the sigs, and here's a highrep that should cancel out those negs :3



cheers dude... probs solved..


----------



## Segan (Mar 13, 2007)

Dheano said:


> Happy now???
> joking... lol


Yes, I'm happy now. Thank you  


I don't think Guts is necessarily going to fight Zodd once more, since Skull Knight seems to be Zodd's Nemesis...



Uchiha_Itachi_ said:


> actually i liked the sigs, and here's a highrep that should cancel out those negs :3


Huh? I hope you don't mean I would actually give negative reputation just because I don't like the sig of another guy.
That's way too stupid to even consider...


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 13, 2007)

Segan said:


> Huh? I hope you don't mean I would actually give negative reputation just because I don't like the sig of another guy.
> That's way too stupid to even consider...



No, I was given 6 neg rep in 1 day because of the sgs....
and they were pretty much the same msg....
Conspiracy against me???  
lol


----------



## Jotun (Mar 14, 2007)

Segan said:


> Damn, Dheano, put your sig pics in spoiler tags. I hate it to scroll endlessly to next posts.
> 
> Miura should cover several issues before finishing Berserk:
> 
> ...



The boy with long hair is most likely GutsxCaskas kid/spirit. The answer to that could very well be given when Caska's sanity is returned.
Guts and Caska's fate will be seen after Griffith is dealt with.
Skull Knight wants to destroy the God Hand, so if he goes to fight them or he dies OR he tells Guts a way to fight Griffith which is basically what he did to himself via the Armor. His transformation could also have something to do with the spells of a witch.
The whole God thing will be solved at the very end too 

All this can be easily covered in a few years


----------



## Segan (Mar 15, 2007)

Jotun said:


> The boy with long hair is most likely GutsxCaskas kid/spirit. The answer to that could very well be given when Caska's sanity is returned.
> Guts and Caska's fate will be seen after Griffith is dealt with.
> Skull Knight wants to destroy the God Hand, so if he goes to fight them or he dies OR he tells Guts a way to fight Griffith which is basically what he did to himself via the Armor. His transformation could also have something to do with the spells of a witch.
> The whole God thing will be solved at the very end too
> ...



What the...?

I actually doubt, that the little boy is Guts' and Casca's offspring. I mean, that child already had the evil nature when born, and it's flesh was used to manifestate Griffith into the real world.
One would assume that the child's original spirit just got consumed in the process. But even if that's not the case, and the spirit got away somehow, where would he get its body?
For a spirit to take a corporeal shape in the real world it needs a flesh host. This was pretty much etablished by Skull Knight in the beginning of the Albion arc, before Guts arrived there.


----------



## Jotun (Mar 15, 2007)

Segan said:


> What the...?
> 
> I actually doubt, that the little boy is Guts' and Casca's offspring. I mean, that child already had the evil nature when born, and it's flesh was used to manifestate Griffith into the real world.
> One would assume that the child's original spirit just got consumed in the process. But even if that's not the case, and the spirit got away somehow, where would he get its body?
> For a spirit to take a corporeal shape in the real world it needs a flesh host. This was pretty much etablished by Skull Knight in the beginning of the Albion arc, before Guts arrived there.



Yes, and yet you really want to deny the fact that even Guts thought it was him. Plus the fact that Caska clinged to him. Also the whole deal how it has been protecting them even since its nasty monster fetal form.

I'm not saying its 100% true, but you can't deny what I said. It really isn't a stretch to believe he is in a body and/or spirit form. If we knew how he got his body, it wouldn't be that much of a mystery


----------



## jkingler (Mar 15, 2007)

EDIT: Yeah, way old. Still, I hadn't seen it for a while, so there were some new figurines and I got spazzed a bit.


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 15, 2007)

jkingler said:


>



Its been out for aaaaageeeeeessssssss...
anywayz, it roxxx

  it is amazing thou...


----------



## Segan (Mar 15, 2007)

Jotun said:


> Yes, and yet you really want to deny the fact that even Guts thought it was him. Plus the fact that Caska clinged to him. Also the whole deal how it has been protecting them even since its nasty monster fetal form.
> 
> I'm not saying its 100% true, but you can't deny what I said. It really isn't a stretch to believe he is in a body and/or spirit form. If we knew how he got his body, it wouldn't be that much of a mystery



I hope you mean Guts remembered the demon child that was in fact his own, as he was looking at the long-haired boy and Casca sleeping together. And when he did, he looked out of the window and was wondering where that child was wandering around right now.
He didn't think: Could this boy be the demon child? or something along these lines.

I bet the long haired boy is some mystical spirit à la Hanafubukku, the Fairy King...


----------



## Jotun (Mar 15, 2007)

Segan said:


> I hope you mean Guts remembered the demon child that was in fact his own, as he was looking at the long-haired boy and Casca sleeping together. And when he did, he looked out of the window and was wondering where that child was wandering around right now.
> He didn't think: Could this boy be the demon child? or something along these lines.
> 
> I bet the long haired boy is some mystical spirit ? la Hanafubukku, the Fairy King...


Well we know he has protected them so far and he has a mystical background.

Works for me both ways.


----------



## Segan (Mar 16, 2007)

Jotun said:


> Well we know he has protected them so far and he has a mystical background.
> 
> Works for me both ways.



Both ways? You were going for ONE way earlier... xD


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 16, 2007)

Jotun said:


> Well we know he has protected them so far and he has a mystical background.
> 
> Works for me both ways.



Contradicting yourself....  
lol


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 20, 2007)

WTF???
No comments for 4 days?!?!?!?!?!?!
cmon guys... make me happy...


----------



## Mori` (Mar 20, 2007)

lol, I'm trying not to think about the next chapter so I don't think about the wait D:


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 20, 2007)

moridin said:


> lol, I'm trying not to think about the next chapter so I don't think about the wait D:



lol...
for meits hard.... this thread is set as my home page.....
everyday i turn the net on and... bam bam boooommm.... Berserk comes to mind.....
plus, its not like i can't think of it.... i am following this for a decade!


----------



## Mori` (Mar 20, 2007)

haha this thread is your homepage?

awesome xD


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 20, 2007)

moridin said:


> haha this thread is your homepage?
> 
> awesome xD



lol
what can I do....
I didn't mean it, but I never changed...  
Im a big fan, so it doesn't bother me


----------



## Freija (Mar 20, 2007)

jkingler said:


> EDIT: Yeah, way old. Still, I hadn't seen it for a while, so there were some new figurines and I got spazzed a bit.



*starts saving money for


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 20, 2007)

hey man... link isn't working...

EDIT:  [retard] found the problem  [/retard]


----------



## Segan (Mar 20, 2007)

Next chapter comes out the 4th April, and even then, it's in Japan. We would have to wait a week (probably) till we can get our hands on.

So obviously all you can do here is to chat a bit of crap then and there...

Ya know what I would like? Another user of the Berserker Armor. Someone that is in possession of one more Berserker Armor and has developed control over it's powers.
That would be one hell of a challenge for Guts and one possible way to learn how to control the Berserker Armor.


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 20, 2007)

Well, yeah....
but who???
seriously, the character would have to be very powerful (taking consideration that Guts is fo-hou-king powerful and can't control it)....

I don't know.. there are so many things that could possibly happen....
you know, when (if) they go the the land of the elfs, they might tell him how to control it, or give him a 'magical' object that allows him to use the berserk armour without the absurd side effects....


----------



## Freija (Mar 20, 2007)

Omg the person who made that casca statue is from sweden XDDDDDD Awesome


----------



## Jotun (Mar 20, 2007)

Segan said:


> Both ways? You were going for ONE way earlier... xD



Ya I was saying that what I thought it was MOST likely, but nothing is 100%

It's like what happens for weekly Naruto spoilers. I think one is most likely true, but theres always at least one other that could happen and not bother me.



> Contradicting yourself....
> lol



No, if I said there is absolutely no way either could happen and then proceeded to say both could happen- that would be contradicting myself.

All I did was say "Either way I am fine with it"

I am just more inclined to believing that it is GutsxCaskas child somehow 

As for another Berserker armor user, I think it would be better if Guts actually confronted his inner demon. Other than that he could challenge Skull Knight for some reason >_>


----------



## Segan (Mar 21, 2007)

Dheano said:


> Well, yeah....
> but who???
> seriously, the character would have to be very powerful (taking consideration that Guts is fo-hou-king powerful and can't control it)....
> 
> ...



Gut's may be physically the most powerful human in the world, but he has blatant mental weaknesses, like a huge crack running through his heart, as Godot stated when he and Guts saw each other for the last time.
And his hatred is like oil for the fire of the Armor.

This need not be the case for another Armor user. Though I believe Miura will make Guts the only user. I'm just thinking that if the Dwarves made one of this kind, they could have made more than one...


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 21, 2007)

Jotun said:


> All I did was say "Either way I am fine with it"



aaaaaahhhhhhh

i didn't see this line!!!!  



Segan said:


> Gut's may be physically the most powerful human in the world, but he has blatant mental weaknesses, like a huge crack running through his heart, as Godot stated when he and Guts saw each other for the last time.
> And his hatred is like oil for the fire of the Armor.
> 
> This need not be the case for another Armor user. Though I believe Miura will make Guts the only user. I'm just thinking that if the Dwarves made one of this kind, they could have made more than one...



true
hmm... tricky one.... if they saw what the armour does to the user... I don't think they'd create something so 'destructive' again...


----------



## Segan (Mar 21, 2007)

Dheano said:


> hmm... tricky one.... if they saw what the armour does to the user... I don't think they'd create something so 'destructive' again...



Really? You are not even taking in consideration, that it could be common for them to create such kind of items...

It might be that they were assigned to create especially destructive weapons or items, for example for wars.


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 21, 2007)

Segan said:


> Really? You are not even taking in consideration, that it could be common for them to create such kind of items...
> 
> It might be that they were assigned to create especially destructive weapons or items, for example for wars.



well.... the items they create is not for themselves, therefore you might be right....

but even though it may be used for wars, they'd have the 'common sense' that this type of armour isn't going to do any good... u___u

seriously, what if the people the armor were meant to be for just 'betrayed' the dwarves and try to kill them?? what'd they do to fight against their own 'super weapon'???


----------



## Segan (Mar 21, 2007)

Dheano said:


> well.... the items they create is not for themselves, therefore you might be right....
> 
> but even though it may be used for wars, they'd have the 'common sense' that this type of armour isn't going to do any good... u___u


It might not necessarily be created to humans...there might have been other races, who possess different "common senses" and way of thinking.

And even if it was for humans, look at the Spartans. An armor with such destructive characteristics would very well fit into their credo of "An honorable death in a battle is the greatest deed a Spartan can achieve"...



> seriously, what if the people the armor were meant to be for just 'betrayed' the dwarves and try to kill them?? what'd they do to fight against their own 'super weapon'???



Sure, kill your own weaponsmiths...really a great idea. Besides, if they could create an armor with such powerful traits like the Berserker Armor, they sure as hell would have weapons or other items to counter those powers.

It's like creating poison. Never create a poison without an antidote, in case you get poisoned by your own creation.


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 21, 2007)

Segan said:


> It might not necessarily be created to humans...there might have been other races, who possess different "common senses" and way of thinking.
> 
> And even if it was for humans, look at the Spartans. An armor with such destructive characteristics would very well fit into their credo of "An honorable death in a battle is the greatest deed a Spartan can achieve"...
> 
> ...



guess you have a point here....

but anywayz, in my opinion there won't be another berserker armour... because if there was one, we would at least know of the existence
....at least the Sull Knight and the Witch would know the existence...


----------



## Segan (Mar 21, 2007)

Dheano said:


> guess you have a point here....
> 
> but anywayz, in my opinion there won't be another berserker armour... because if there was one, we would at least know of the existence
> ....at least the Sull Knight and the Witch would know the existence...



Maybe...

My question is, whether or not the Dwaves whose existence Miura brought up, are an plot-involving concept. If he just brought it up to explain the existence of the Armor, it's highly likely that the Armor is unique.

Anyway, it was just wishful thinking from me. I just thought it would be cool if there was another one with the a similar Armor...


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 21, 2007)

Segan said:


> Maybe...
> 
> My question is, whether or not the Dwaves whose existence Miura brought up, are an plot-involving concept.



I think that if they were really important to the plot they'd be mentioned before...  



> If he just brought it up to explain the existence of the Armor, it's highly likely that the Armor is unique.



Its exactly what I think.....



> Anyway, it was just wishful thinking from me. I just thought it would be cool if there was another one with the a similar Armor...



That said, if there was another armour user, don't you think he'd be quite powerful??
I mean, we'd known of his existence, tthe Skull Knight for sure....
but, wishful thinking is good....
Althoug I don't belive there's another berserk armour, I wish there were...


----------



## Taleran (Mar 22, 2007)

the 1st time I was reading the eclipse this song came on so I thought about it and damn


----------



## Yōkai (Mar 23, 2007)

I disagree with the people wanting another Guts vs Zodd match so badly.

Im already sick of the dog turd, i want to see the other apostles in action


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 23, 2007)

Youkai said:


> I disagree with the people wanting another Guts vs Zodd match so badly.
> 
> Im already sick of the dog turd, i want to see the other apostles in action



no man.....
we need to see Zodd and the Skull Knight smash each other....


----------



## Yōkai (Mar 23, 2007)

Dheano said:


> no man.....
> we need to see Zodd and the Skull Knight smash each other....


You mean, to watch the Skull Knight pwning that loser again?

Im sick of Zodd, he gets too much screentime, more than the whole band of the Hawks. I wanna see the other apostles in action, i wanna see Griffith doin' somethin for a change. Someone should put Zodd outta his misery (and I'd be glad if it's off-camera)


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 23, 2007)

Youkai said:


> You mean, to watch the Skull Knight pwning that loser again?
> 
> Im sick of Zodd, he gets too much screentime, more than the whole band of the Hawks. I wanna see the other apostles in action, i wanna see Griffith doin' somethin for a change. Someone should put Zodd outta his misery (and I'd be glad if it's off-camera)



have you read the recent chapters???
I dont see Zodd with lots of screentime... u_u

Zodd is a super character.... how dare you!!!
btw, I think Zodd will end up killing the Skull Knight.... then Guts will kill Zodd....


----------



## MdB (Mar 23, 2007)

Skull knight can cut trough layers of time and space. Zodd is a brawler.

Now do the math.


----------



## Freija (Mar 23, 2007)

for some of you who thinks there's only one berserkers armor in existance im going to quote Schierke(i think it was Schierke when she explained about the armor the first time) "It's something the dwarves *liked to* create"

im going to find the page now... brb
it's directly implying there should be more in existance

edit:


----------



## Taleran (Mar 23, 2007)

well yeah you can kinda see if on Skull Knight or at least something near identical (lols at Guts cutting through dimensions)


----------



## Freija (Mar 23, 2007)

Actually, Skull Knight is currently dead, i think that because he died in that armor his soul?(or whatever he currently is) adapted to that shape, or something so he's not really wearing that armor


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 23, 2007)

Uchiha_Itachi_ said:


> for some of you who thinks there's only one berserkers armor in existance im going to quote Schierke(i think it was Schierke when she explained about the armor the first time) "It's something the dwarves *liked to* create"
> 
> im going to find the page now... brb
> it's directly implying there should be more in existance
> ...



u_u
*reps
I didn't remember that....


----------



## Freija (Mar 23, 2007)

i have this nasty habit of remembering almost anything i read XDDDD


----------



## Yōkai (Mar 24, 2007)

Down with Zodd!

I wonder what limb he's gonna lose the next time he fights -_-
Or maybe he'll get bbq'd again by Ganishka and someone will need to save his demonic ass again.
Damn, i really want to see the rest of the new Hawks in action


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 24, 2007)

Uchiha_Itachi_ said:


> i have this nasty habit of remembering almost anything i read XDDDD



lol..... I got fish memory...



Youkai said:


> Down with Zodd!
> 
> I wonder what limb he's gonna lose the next time he fights -_-
> Or maybe he'll get bbq'd again by Ganishka and someone will need to save his demonic ass again.
> Damn, i really want to see the rest of the new Hawks in action



Come down mate!
soon enough you'll see them in proper action....


----------



## ~Shin~ (Mar 24, 2007)

I just started reading Berserk and I have to say it's pretty sick and gory. I've read Gantz and this is actually little more sick than Gantz. Anyway I like the manga. It has cool art, fighting, and plot.


----------



## Dream Brother (Mar 25, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jP38To2tHcc[/YOUTUBE]

I saw that, and recalled why I love this series so much. Really need to get back up to date with the Manga.


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 25, 2007)

Dream Brother said:


> I saw that, and recalled why I love this series so much. Really need to get back up to date with the Manga.



you read it, so theres no need for me to worship Berserk in front of you....
you know what you are missing!!! 
 



			
				~Shin~ said:
			
		

> I just started reading Berserk and I have to say it's pretty sick and gory. I've read Gantz and this is actually little more sick than Gantz. Anyway I like the manga. It has cool art, fighting, and plot.



How far into the manga are you???
it starts a bit slow, but once it catches the flow, you won't stop reading it....
supppppppeeeerrrr addictive!!!


----------



## Colossus (Mar 25, 2007)

thanks for the AMV Dream Brother i dont know the song but i recognize bruce dickinson's voice , good one


----------



## ~Shin~ (Mar 25, 2007)

Dheano said:


> How far into the manga are you???
> it starts a bit slow, but once it catches the flow, you won't stop reading it....
> supppppppeeeerrrr addictive!!!



I'm at Volume 5. I'm at the part where Gutts is with the Band of the Hawks and they're killing and invading this castle. 
Yea, I see it starts out a bit slow. It's still good regardless. 
I'm already addicted


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 25, 2007)

~Shin~ said:


> I'm at Volume 5. I'm at the part where Gutts is with the Band of the Hawks and they're killing and invading this castle.
> Yea, I see it starts out a bit slow. It's still good regardless.
> I'm already addicted



I was gonna say it picks upon vol.4.....
but you are on 5, them enjoy the read!


----------



## Jotun (Mar 25, 2007)

I simply took what the little witch said as "The dwarves made many things like it"
For there to be more than 1 armor it takes away from its meaning and value in the story.



> Actually, Skull Knight is currently dead, i think that because he died in that armor his soul?(or whatever he currently is) adapted to that shape, or something so he's not really wearing that armor



Ya that is what I am guessing too. There could also be others who died wearing the armor, but there wouldn't really be a reason to reveal them unless SK tells him the real history or w/e.


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 26, 2007)

Jotun said:


> I simply took what the little witch said as "The dwarves made many things like it"
> For there to be more than 1 armor it takes away from its meaning and value in the story.
> 
> Ya that is what I am guessing too. There could also be others who died wearing the armor, but there wouldn't really be a reason to reveal them unless SK tells him the real history or w/e.



Yeah man....
I am assuming the Armour is unique, otherwise wouldn't be so important to the plot...
Personally I think only 1 armour should exist (of course it would be cool to have other armours...), but if others exists, Guts armor would be "just another armour"....


----------



## Segan (Mar 26, 2007)

You've got a strange view when it comes to that armor...

If only one magical armor out of ten thousands exists, it's so much more special, than if two out of ten thousands would exist, which suddenly becomes casual...
Yeah, makes sense...

Anyway, I've got volume 32 now, and the cover's art looks awesome. Miura never fails. Too bad the Zodd/Guts team-up will not follow until next volume...


----------



## Segan (Mar 28, 2007)

For correction (that keyboard is sometimes fucking around with me...):

I got vol. 31, not 32...

Should we make a poll, whether or not Casca will regain sanity? Since we can assume that Guts' party will arrive at Skelling as soon as the Vulitanis arc is finished, it's pretty clear, that Casca will have some spotlight in the future chapters...


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 28, 2007)

Segan said:


> I got vol. 31, not *32*...
> QUOTE]
> 
> I was wondering that...


----------



## Segan (Mar 28, 2007)

Dheano said:


> Segan said:
> 
> 
> > I got vol. 31, not *32*...
> ...



And I was wondering why you didn't point out that earlier...maybe because you didn't notice it either. And now you are trying to make yourself looking better by pretending


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 28, 2007)

Segan said:


> And I was wondering why you didn't point out that earlier...maybe because you didn't notice it either. And now



No, the reason I didn't point it out earlier was because I was using Uni computer, it doesn't allow me to log in (limited server)



> you are trying to make yourself looking better by pretending



I don't need that


----------



## Athrum (Mar 28, 2007)

I like Berserk, but i think its stretching a lot, for Guts to Kill all of the God Hand and the New Band of the hawk we will probably have 20 more volumes lol


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 28, 2007)

X-T said:


> I like Berserk, but i think its stretching a lot, for Guts to Kill all of the God Hand and the New Band of the hawk we will probably have 20 more volumes lol



Its already been going for almost 17 years....

17 = 31 1/2 volumes

+ 20 volumes (predicted by you) = another 10 years !!!


----------



## ReapeR (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi ppl. A long long time ago, (maybe not so long...) I read Berserk till there were no more chapters to read. Now I wanna catch up. So I'll just say what I remember and maybe someone will be able to direct me to the right volume:

*Spoiler*: _maybe spoiler_ 



This is vague... I remember Guts traveling along with that kid witch, crazy lady Farnese, Casca and Serpico, and maybe the kid with the flame knife?.. ermm... the kushan army was attacking. Guts already had his black armor... and the kushan king could turn into this huge mist head... and there was some misterious thin buddhist like dude controlling some beasts from a ship... 



And the rest is too blurred. Probably 'cause I read the whole manga in 2 weeks or so. So, anyone knows around wich volume this was happening?


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 28, 2007)

ReapeR said:


> Hi ppl. A long long time ago, (maybe not so long...) I read Berserk till there were no more chapters to read. Now I wanna catch up. So I'll just say what I remember and maybe someone will be able to direct me to the right volume:
> 
> *Spoiler*: _maybe spoiler_
> 
> ...




its probably between volumes 29/30....
if I was you I'd read 29 just to make sure....
go to go.
bye


----------



## Champloon (Mar 28, 2007)

Dheano said:


> Its already been going for almost 17 years....
> 
> 17 = 31 1/2 volumes
> 
> + 20 volumes (predicted by you) = another 10 years !!!



NOW THATS WAT IM TALKIN ABOUT!


----------



## ReapeR (Mar 28, 2007)

Dheano said:


> its probably between volumes 29/30....
> if I was you I'd read 29 just to make sure....
> go to go.
> bye


 
Thanks! I guess I'm off to the pimping thread then...


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 29, 2007)

ReapeR said:


> Thanks! I guess I'm off to the pimping thread then...



no problem


----------



## Near (Mar 31, 2007)

Since Bleach has turned into such a F*#$in dissapointment I guess it time to go back the the GREASTEST Series ever....Anyone have any links to some manga from after the anime ended? I got some time pass it but I can't remember it all.


----------



## Segan (Mar 31, 2007)

Go to the pimping thread and request vol. 1 to begin right from the start. Manga beats anime anytime... 

Bleach isn't so bad, especially not if you read the whole arc at once. The only manga on these forums that experiences downfall is Naruto...at least when compared to pre-timeskip.


----------



## Near (Mar 31, 2007)

Segan said:


> Go to the pimping thread and request vol. 1 to begin right from the start. Manga beats anime anytime...
> 
> Bleach isn't so bad, especially not if you read the whole arc at once. The only manga on these forums that experiences downfall is Naruto...at least when compared to pre-timeskip.



ehhh, but I've read and seen it..looonnng time ago...I'd rather just start where the anime ends.


----------



## Segan (Mar 31, 2007)

GutZ said:


> ehhh, but I've read and seen it..looonnng time ago...I'd rather just start where the anime ends.



It should be vol. 14 then. If the Skull Knight thing and the birth of the demon child was left out in the end of the anime, you should begin from vol. 13.


----------



## MdB (Mar 31, 2007)

Go to the berserk pimping project, they have fast downloads. Otherwise use mirc and go to ''gotlurk?''


----------



## ~Shin~ (Apr 1, 2007)

I have to say that this is the best seinen I have ever read. Matter of fact, it's one of the best mangas I've ever read. 

*Goes to read what happens after Zodd*


----------



## carnage (Apr 2, 2007)

Is this manga worth the reading?also could anyone give a brief summary of what its about?


----------



## khorven (Apr 2, 2007)

i have a few questions about the mangas that i didnt understand:

1.

*Spoiler*: __ 








wtf is griffith talking about???

2.u know when the monsters eat all of the band of halk members except rickert at the camp? so how did they show up at the black dog knights battle if they were all dead?

3.


somebody plz explain what happened at the end of this pirkaf story, i didnt get any of this page


----------



## Segan (Apr 2, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> Is this manga worth the reading?also could anyone give a brief summary of what its about?



Just try it. You can find summaries anywhere in the internet (google...). And it's a bit of a redundant question, if you ask it in a thread that is dedicated to the manga in question, which implies, it is more than just worth reading.



IAN_BR said:


> i have a few questions about the mangas that i didnt understand:
> 
> 1.
> 
> ...


You are not good with metaphorism, eh? Well, the monster Griffith was talking about could be seen as the king's hidden and forbidden desire to sleep with his daughter and to feel her warmth.
The rest should be self-explanatory.



> 2.u know when the monsters eat all of the band of halk members except rickert at the camp? so how did they show up at the black dog knights battle if they were all dead?


Seems you missed the part where Casca let the Hawks divide into two halfs, one with the injured would stay away from battles and meet the second half, which would be fighting for Griffith's rescue, later on.
The Apostles of course killed the injured group, when they were on their way to the place the eclipse would unfold.



> 3.
> 
> 
> somebody plz explain what happened at the end of this pirkaf story, i didnt get any of this page


Pikaf died. End of story. You could say, he died from grief.


----------



## MdB (Apr 5, 2007)

Bumpage.

Just one day left. I'm wondering if muira is still going to show griffith after his battle, or he will switch to gutts and co.


----------



## T4R0K (Apr 5, 2007)

MdB said:


> Bumpage.
> 
> Just one day left. I'm wondering if muira is still going to show griffith after his battle, or he will switch to gutts and co.



OMG, time flew so fast ! I forgot Berserk was coming back this month ! Great news !


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 5, 2007)

Finally... been waitin


----------



## ~Shin~ (Apr 5, 2007)

Finally finished the Golden Age Arc. I never thought that Griffith was this much of a bitch. What he did in front of Gutts was fucked up. Anyway, THIS IS THE BEST FUCKING MANGA EVER!!!


----------



## MdB (Apr 6, 2007)

Bad news. 

There's no young animal issue this week. Next berserk chapter will be released next week in 13th april.


----------



## Khamzul (Apr 6, 2007)

^Yeah, I just heard aswell. 

"As stated earlier, the storm is brewing and we confirmed a low pressure system developing of Japan. We are not sure why, but there was NO Young Animal today. Translation, no Berserk 284! However, as indicated on YA’s site, issue #8 will be released on the 13th. This is not an April Fools joke… we don’t kid around with Berserk."
(Evil-Genius.us)

Let's hope Miura starts making/releasing new chapters more frequently..


----------



## Segan (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm just getting my hands on the Berserk Anime episodes. Currently I can only watch episode 23, but I already knew after a few minutes, that the whole series would turn into bullshit (for me at least).

Regular Midland soldiers are pursuing the Griffith rescue team? What the hell?

THEY FUCKING LEFT OUT WYALD!  

They left all the awesome fighting with the Black Dogs. God, Berserk is not an anime you should be allowed to make any kinds of censorships. Who knows what more they left out.

Since I have begun to collect the episodes, I might as well continue and finish watching anyway. But now I know firsthand, berserk anime is not worth watching anymore...


----------



## John Connor (Apr 7, 2007)

me before reading the manga: Berserk is one of my favorite animes!!1!

me after reading the manga: wtf!?! the anime is a disgrace to the manga and they should never continue making the anime because they will just rape the source material _hard_


----------



## Segan (Apr 7, 2007)

Kobra said:


> me before reading the manga: Berserk is one of my favorite animes!!1!
> 
> me after reading the manga: wtf!?! the anime is a disgrace to the manga and they should never continue making the anime because they will just rape the source material _hard_



Totally my opinion. Just saw the first episode. And I wonder if I should continue to watch this bullshit. Griffith became king? Oh, yeah...


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 7, 2007)

Kobra said:


> me before reading the manga: Berserk is one of my favorite animes!!1!
> 
> me after reading the manga: wtf!?! the anime is a disgrace to the manga and they should never continue making the anime because they will just rape the source material _hard_



Thats the reason why I regret wacthing the anime...
It sucks hard....


----------



## ~Shin~ (Apr 7, 2007)

Is the dialogue box supposed to be empty here? 

Almost every place I downloaded and read from, they're all missing some dialogue around vol.17 and 18. Does anybody know the reason why?


----------



## Jotun (Apr 7, 2007)

Segan said:


> Totally my opinion. Just saw the first episode. And I wonder if I should continue to watch this bullshit. Griffith became king? Oh, yeah...



Ya that was very misleading, but then again they knew they were gonna finish this anime early. So they had to take stuff out. What you basically get is a censored series up until the Eclipse. It's a good series, I mean you expect it to be better than the original? Just enjoy the stuff you recognize. Plus the music used is from Miura's personal tastes. A video interview and stuff revealed he listened to Susumu Hirasawa's music when he was creating the series and he was able to get scores from him. That and voices to go with the faces are enough for me to watch it.


----------



## Zephos (Apr 7, 2007)

~Shin~ said:


> Is the dialogue box supposed to be empty here?
> 
> Almost every place I downloaded and read from, they're all missing some dialogue around vol.17 and 18. Does anybody know the reason why?



I think its the translators being lazy and either compessing dialouge or leaving out interjections.


----------



## Fire101 (Apr 8, 2007)

Here's what I got. Band of the Hawk version.


----------



## Segan (Apr 8, 2007)

Jotun said:


> Ya that was very misleading, but then again they knew they were gonna finish this anime early. So they had to take stuff out. What you basically get is a censored series up until the Eclipse. It's a good series, I mean you expect it to be better than the original? Just enjoy the stuff you recognize. Plus the music used is from Miura's personal tastes. A video interview and stuff revealed he listened to Susumu Hirasawa's music when he was creating the series and he was able to get scores from him. That and voices to go with the faces are enough for me to watch it.



Neither music nor voices are the reasons I would watch anime, since I'm handicapped at hearing anyway.
And I would never, never expect an anime based on manga to be better than its original. It's just not possible. At best it will be as good as manga, but that's very rarely the case.
But I've also seen episode 6 (ya know, Zodd), and this was totally crap as well. At least they could have made better fighting scenes, let alone the art and the way they interpreted the characters' acting and behavior.

No, I'm not going to enjoy it, so I will just stick to manga. The only animes that would appeal to me, are lasting mostly for more than a hour and is therefore made with much more care.

Ah, enough with ranting. I want chapter 284!


----------



## ~Shin~ (Apr 8, 2007)

I just downloaded from the Pimping project and there's is fine


----------



## Segan (Apr 8, 2007)

~Shin~ said:


> I just downloaded from the Pimping project and there's is fine



What's fine?


----------



## ~Shin~ (Apr 8, 2007)

Segan said:


> What's fine?



I was talking about the missing dialogue in the scan that I posted


----------



## MdB (Apr 10, 2007)

Preview


----------



## hcheng02 (Apr 10, 2007)

I was reading the Berserk article in Wikipedia and it said that Gutz was a tragic hero. Does anyone think thats true? He has a tragic past, but I don't know if he can be considered a tragic hero based on what I've read so far.


----------



## Fire101 (Apr 10, 2007)

A *tragic hero* is a character in a work of fiction (often the ) who exhibits a , also known as fatal flaw, which eventually leads to his or her demise or defeat. ()

Being a tragic hero is more than just having a sad life.

EDIT: I'm reading that article more and found this.


			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> Some other common traits characteristic of a tragic hero:
> 
> Hero must suffer more than he deserves.
> Hero must be doomed from the start, but bear no responsibility for possessing his flaw.
> ...


I'd say everything on that list fits to Gutts.


----------



## hcheng02 (Apr 10, 2007)

Fire101 said:


> A *tragic hero* is a character in a work of fiction (often the ) who exhibits a , also known as fatal flaw, which eventually leads to his or her demise or defeat. ()
> 
> Being a tragic hero is more than just having a sad life.
> 
> ...



I agree that most of the things would fit Guts. He's intelligent, flawed, sympathetic, and suffers alot for reasons beyond his control. However, where in Berserk does it say that he's doomed? Has it been said that he will ultimately lose to Griffith or something? A tragic hero by definition has to ultimately fail, but its far from a foregone conclusion right now.


----------



## Segan (Apr 11, 2007)

hcheng02 said:


> However, where in Berserk does it say that he's doomed?



Ever read vol. 3? The stigma is why he's doomed. If he dies he's going to become a drop in the great sea of damned souls and vanish into nothing. Even if he defeated Griffith, who's to say that his stigma will be removed?

All the odds are pretty much against him, and he's got a good chance to become a tragic hero by definition. Though, I would wish it not to happen.


----------



## hcheng02 (Apr 11, 2007)

Segan said:


> Ever read vol. 3? The stigma is why he's doomed. *If *he dies he's going to become a drop in the great sea of damned souls and vanish into nothing. Even if he defeated Griffith, who's to say that his stigma will be removed?
> 
> All the odds are pretty much against him, and he's got a good chance to become a tragic hero by definition. Though, I would wish it not to happen.



I'm reminded of a quote from Watership Down to describe Gutz situation.



> All the world is your enemy, Prince of a Thousand Enemies. And if they catch you, they will kill you. But first they must catch you. Be cunning and full of tricks and your people will never be destroyed.



Gutz faces big odds, but its not like a truly hopeless situation right now is it? Its kind of how Naruto is "doomed" to be hunted down because he carries the Kyuubi. I guess I have a different idea of a tragic hero. In Berserk, Gutz is supposed to be struggling against fate but ultimately failing. Whenever I hear a story like that, I keep comparing to the Greek tragic heroes who fail to change their fates. I'm talking about characters like Oedipus and such. Gutz ending does not seem as inevitbaly tragic as such.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 12, 2007)

Segan said:


> Neither music nor voices are the reasons I would watch anime, since I'm handicapped at hearing anyway.
> And I would never, never expect an anime based on manga to be better than its original. It's just not possible. At best it will be as good as manga, but that's very rarely the case.
> But I've also seen episode 6 (ya know, Zodd), and this was totally crap as well. At least they could have made better fighting scenes, let alone the art and the way they interpreted the characters' acting and behavior.
> 
> ...



Thats the main point of anime though, aside from the art being animated. You really can't get the full experience. I feel sorry for you I guess since you can't enjoy those aspects of anime. If I were in your shoes I would prolly think the same thing


----------



## Segan (Apr 12, 2007)

hcheng02 said:


> I'm reminded of a quote from Watership Down to describe Gutz situation.
> 
> 
> 
> Gutz faces big odds, but its not like a truly hopeless situation right now is it? Its kind of how Naruto is "doomed" to be hunted down because he carries the Kyuubi. I guess I have a different idea of a tragic hero. In Berserk, Gutz is supposed to be struggling against fate but ultimately failing. Whenever I hear a story like that, I keep comparing to the Greek tragic heroes who fail to change their fates. I'm talking about characters like Oedipus and such. Gutz ending does not seem as inevitbaly tragic as such.



I hope not. But as of now, Guts is doomed, inevitably. No matter what he does, his stima is not likely to be removed by any means, since the source is from the highest power that exists in Berserk. That means, whenever he dies, he's going into hell. Though, I have to wonder if there's even a difference between hell and heaven...

@Jotun: Guess so...good animation is the most important thing for me, when watching manga with a heavy focus on battles. Since Berserk Anime fails at that, it's not worth watching for me. They can make a voice the most beautiful thing on earth you ever heard, it's not gonna work on me.


----------



## hcheng02 (Apr 13, 2007)

Segan said:


> I hope not. But as of now, Guts is doomed, inevitably. No matter what he does, his stima is not likely to be removed by any means, since the source is from the highest power that exists in Berserk. That means, whenever he dies, he's going into hell. T*hough, I have to wonder if there's even a difference between hell and heaven...*



Yeah, I'm wondering if there is a difference after death. All souls go the Abyss where "God" exists right? Chapter 83 (the missing chapter) seemed to imply that people just go to empty oblivion after death. Is there anything that says otherwise?


----------



## ~Shin~ (Apr 13, 2007)

Is there any manga good as this? Cuz I'm going to have a hard time reading other mangas after reading a masterpiece like this.


----------



## carnage (Apr 13, 2007)

well full metal alchemist manga is pretty good.


----------



## Segan (Apr 14, 2007)

hcheng02 said:


> Yeah, I'm wondering if there is a difference after death. All souls go the Abyss where "God" exists right? Chapter 83 (the missing chapter) seemed to imply that people just go to empty oblivion after death. Is there anything that says otherwise?



It was said, that Miura took out this chapter because he put in something he didn't want to have in the story. Like a correction of the direction.

Later when Mule meets Griffith I got the impression, there might be a heaven after all...


----------



## T4R0K (Apr 14, 2007)

Not much action. But... the mood is perfect. I freakin' wanna know what the hell they're saying !!

Awesome, in its own way. Thank you, moridin.


----------



## Khamzul (Apr 18, 2007)

^I could upload one for you if you want (and don't have it already).

What do you think about the latest chapter?

To be honest I was kind of dissapointed, although after the long wait my hopes where probably too high.


----------



## Segan (Apr 18, 2007)

Got it from another source, but thanks for asking.

Well, Miura would have had to show the consequences of Midland becoming independent again (meaning clearing the roles of the armies of the members of the Holy Church) anyway, and I'm glad he's resolving this matter.

Better now than later.

And personally I find, for the sake of the art, every single chapter is worth its wait.


----------



## G3ntleF!st (Apr 19, 2007)

> Is there any manga good as this? Cuz I'm going to have a hard time reading other mangas after reading a masterpiece like this.



Gantz buhahahah


----------



## Zephos (Apr 19, 2007)

I reccomend against Gantz personally.


Vagabond on the other hand...


----------



## Parallax (Apr 19, 2007)

^Agree with the Vagabond, that's a true masterpiece if there ever was one.  Also check out Akira.


----------



## Khamzul (Apr 19, 2007)

Segan said:


> Got it from another source, but thanks for asking.
> 
> Well, Miura would have had to show the consequences of Midland becoming independent again (meaning clearing the roles of the armies of the members of the Holy Church) anyway, and I'm glad he's resolving this matter.
> 
> ...



No problem.

While I think that every chapter is worth the wait, I do sometimes hope for too much. I don't know if it makes sence, but even though I am dissapointed I still think it is worth the wait.

Now, what I need to ask you guys liking Vegabond is this: Does it get better after, say, volume 7? Because quite frankly I don't find it interesting yet. 

I'm continuing to read it, but put it on hold to read Dragonball (finished all the volumes (42 in total) in the last 4 days.


----------



## Segan (Apr 19, 2007)

Well, have you read "Musashi" form Eiji Yoshikawa (nearly 800 pages)? As far as I know, Vagabond is based off this book and is keeping the story pretty close to the original.

I liked the book, but when I read some pieces of Vagabond, I realized the author was putting up some freedoms in the history telling, such as Sasaki Kojiro's past and the first meeting of these two (Musashi and Kojiro, also called "Ganryu"), which were never described in the original.
Nothing bad, but the more I read about Kojiro's past, the more I lost my interest. That he didn't hear anything as a child, didn't make any sense to me.

I like Vagabond, as long as he tells the story I know from Yoshikawa's "Musashi", anything else just makes me lose the interest.


----------



## hcheng02 (Apr 21, 2007)

Segan said:


> It was said, that Miura took out this chapter because he put in something he didn't want to have in the story. Like a correction of the direction.
> 
> *Later when Mule meets Griffith I got the impression, there might be a heaven after all...*



Where is this is in the manga? 

I heard that the chapter was taken out because it revealed too much too soon, not because he was against the concept. I have a question though. All those monsters and gods are ultimately formed by human thoughts and beliefs, right? So does that mean the magic is slowly becoming less powerful because of the Church's influence? Can the Church's god ever truly manifest itself?


----------



## Segan (Apr 21, 2007)

hcheng02 said:


> Where is this is in the manga?


Vol. 23



> I heard that the chapter was taken out because it revealed too much too soon, not because he was against the concept.


That's the common belief about chapter 83. But there's another speculation. I personally tend to think that he saw himself limited to a direction of storytelling he didn't want to take and therefore he took it out when the volume was released.
Here's what the FAQ from Evil-Genius says:


> Q: What is the Lost Chapter?
> 
> This chapter was originally released in the magazine in which Berserk is serialized, �Young Animal�. However, Miura later had it removed from the tankoban release, and it has since been removed from the publications of Berserk. The exact reason why he did this is unknown, but some speculate that it is because he felt it revealed too much too soon. *Some believe that maybe he felt it wrote him into a corner, and that maybe he wanted to go in a different direction instead.* Whatever the case may be, you can't deny that the chapter is an interesting look into the possible future of Berserk.
> 
> (Volume 13: Chapter 3.5 � God of the Abyss II)


The FAQ can be found here. The specific question from the quote above is the 11th from the bottom of this post.


> I have a question though. All those monsters and gods are ultimately formed by human thoughts and beliefs, right? So does that mean the magic is slowly becoming less powerful because of the Church's influence? Can the Church's god ever truly manifest itself?


You better do not use chapter 83 as a reference. After all, Miura hasn't given any official reason why he took out this chapter. So it may be going too far to make conclusions regarding this chapter's content and you might end up in a completely false statement, when Miura finally reveals all the secrets in Berserk.

And I doubt that magic itself becomes less powerful due to the Curch's influence. It's more like that those who use magic (such as witchs, sorcerers and wizards, whatever the difference might be, if there's any at all) were retreating as they realized they were no longer welcomed.
And it's not like magic was an everyday's thing in the first place in the Berserk universum. It probably was already rare and became even more rare when the Church arose.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Apr 21, 2007)

~1#Wikipedia~ said:


> Gantz buhahahah



I've already read Gantz and it's not as good as Berserk.


----------



## Khamzul (Apr 26, 2007)

Preview for 285 out guys: here

"Hero"


----------



## alanmh (Apr 27, 2007)

Why oh why does it take so long for Berserk chapters to come out? Are they published monthly? Or possibly even less frequently?


----------



## Drizzt (Apr 27, 2007)

They're published bi-monthly - however, the author is known to take unusually long breaks and other reasons.


----------



## Segan (Apr 27, 2007)

Don't complain. If you want the mangaka to keep up the current quality, allow him to space out the time a bit...(and don't give me any comments about that "bit" ^^)


----------



## Parallax (Apr 28, 2007)

It happens, but the manga is written in such high quality that the long breaks are ok with me.  The only thing that I worry about is that the author will be able to live to tell his whole story.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 28, 2007)

Intimidation BITCHES

*Spoiler*: __ 










woot chapter out

anti-woot no chapter till June

woot going back to Gutts focus


----------



## Athrum (Apr 28, 2007)

What, no chapter till June? Damn man i think Miura is losing his mind..


----------



## Segan (Apr 29, 2007)

No chapter till June?

Could it be that he wants to make an awesome introduction to Skelling Island? You know, he took a long break last year because he drew every single soldier himself with as much details as possible. And while many complained, that the plot wasn't advancing, the art was just awesome in its own right.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 29, 2007)

Hey, everyone. I just got familiar with Berserk within the last couple months. I finished catching up with the most current chapter a few weeks ago. It really is one of the best mangas around. It's kind of dissapointing that the new chapter won't come out until June, but that pic Taleran posted is enough until now.


----------



## MdB (Apr 29, 2007)

The art was faptastic. The only thing Griffith needs to do is rapestomp Ganishka, and he's basically king of Midland.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 29, 2007)

Great chapter.  The long breaks kinda make me a little mad, but with quality this good I can deal


----------



## Arishem (Apr 29, 2007)

I agree. The art for Berserk and other monthly/bi monthly mangas are a whole lot better than the norm. I'm not dissapointed waiting for the June release either. My earlier comment may have mistakenly suggested that. The lesser series will hold me until then.

I'm wondering what Gutts is going to do in order to exact his revenge. Right now his priority is Caska, but it looks like her safety will be resolved soon. It would be badass if he raised his own army. His little band is probably better currently for his purposes though.


----------



## Segan (Apr 30, 2007)

Not likely that Guts will get his own army. I mean, that's like you are trying to build an army against a god. Even though Griffith's not a god, he's not too far away from that either.

But I'm curious about how Miura wants to resolve Guts' revenge against Griffith. Either he will make him lose humanity and become a real monster to raise his survival rate against Griffith and his minions.
Or Guts will stay a human but will get a key that will give him the one-in-a-million chance to defeat Griffith and the God Hand. Swim or sink, so to speak.


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 30, 2007)

Segan said:


> *Swim or sink*



  oh yeah!!!


----------



## Pasty (Apr 30, 2007)

June 22 is a long ways away


----------



## Parallax (May 1, 2007)

But the wait will be worth it, just hang in there.


----------



## Rhaella (May 1, 2007)

I'm quite content with the Griffith chapters though I could live with a bit more of Irvine >_<.

Of course, I'm also totally into the new Band of the Hawk and the Gods Hand, so that's to be expected. XD


*Spoiler*: __ 



It was interesting how Sonia, just staring away, seemed completely unaffected by the virtual hero worship that was directed at Griffith at the end of the last chapter.  My brother pointed that out, wondering if it might be some sort of subtle hint at something, and I think that's an interesting possibility.

I also love the way Griffith is going about achieving his dream... practically picking up from the _exact_ same spot at which he was forced to stop early.


----------



## Segan (May 1, 2007)

Hey, thank you. Now Griffith is like the God of the Holy Sphere itself...


----------



## Mori` (May 1, 2007)

that was a damn good chapter, june 22nd can't come fast enough ^^


----------



## Segan (May 1, 2007)

With the situation settled like this, I'm beginning to wonder, if Griffith will not just stomp Ganishka's face so deep that his head drops through his asshole.


----------



## Mori` (May 1, 2007)

Well its looking like that'll be the case, I had thought he'd set Ganishka up so that they'd all fall in behind him after he beat him in spectacular view of everyone but given Charlotte and the pope everyone's pretty much fallen in behind him now anyway. I think Ganishka will just be the icing on the cake and solidify his stance.


----------



## MdB (May 1, 2007)

I'm more interested how he will fight Ganishka. Though going by powerscaling it wont be a long and epic fight.


----------



## Zaru (May 1, 2007)

Just catched up to 285... and holy(lol) shit, the pope's appearance was unexpected. 

But where is this going? Just like the sasuke arc in naruto is this gonna be a griffith arc? ~~


----------



## Near (May 1, 2007)

I am so far behind, I am pissed I wasted my time with the bleach manga. This weekend I have time to catch up though. I really don't like the sound of this "naruto related" arc...


----------



## carnage (May 1, 2007)

I dont like the sound about naruto and bleach manga talk in the berserk discussion thread.


----------



## Zaru (May 1, 2007)

I was just comparing how the last...6 chapters or so didn't feature Gutts and company at all.


----------



## carnage (May 1, 2007)

i was talking about gutz what you said had some relation to your post.


----------



## Arishem (May 1, 2007)

I think they're just comparing how Griffith and Sasuke are being wanked in a similar way. The former is probably more deserving though, being a reincarnated God Hand and all. Gutts' vengeance is going to be harder to accomplish now than ever before. I mean, he's going to be battered as fuck before he even reaches him, assuming that Griffith's lieuetenants don't kill him first.


----------



## MdB (May 1, 2007)

Dont compare a manga of epic fail (Naruto) with a masterpiece.


----------



## Segan (May 2, 2007)

MdB said:


> Dont compare a manga of epic fail (Naruto) with a masterpiece.



You took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## Cassius the Greatest (May 2, 2007)

Great anime!!!! the last chapters are a bitboooring though...


----------



## Near (May 2, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> i was talking about gutz what you said had some relation to your post.



Beside the fact that sentence makes no sense.....

What just because I stated that *Berserk* is better, I am so how not relating to the subject of *Berserk*, wow that's logical. If you don't like me expressing my happiness with *Berserk*, then don't read my post from now on and don't reply to them if you want to save the purity of your *Berserk* discussion....Which ironically with your two posts had nothing to contribute as well except un-need criticism. 

Seriously some people on the internet erk me to no end. Sorry I don't directly follow your stylistic method of conversing! Yes this is far too much typing to make a simple point, but it seriously needs to end, there is no reason to comment there.


----------



## Khamzul (May 2, 2007)

MdB said:


> Dont compare a manga of epic fail (Naruto) with a masterpiece.


This is subjective (you can probably guess that I like the Naruto manga). But I agree that we should not compare anyway, as they are way too different.

So, what do you think will be the next chapter? My guess (not very imaginative) is that the action focuses on Gutts and company again, considering the long break.


----------



## Segan (May 2, 2007)

Maybe it's subjective that Naruto is an epic fail (gotta admit it's a bit of strong words), but even you have to admit that Naruto has devastatingly deteriorated in terms of storytelling and character development compared to the first part.


----------



## MdB (May 2, 2007)

Khamzul said:


> This is subjective (you can probably guess that I like the Naruto manga). But I agree that we should not compare anyway, as they are way too different.



Actually it was my opinion.  

But i agree with Segan, Part 2 of Naruto is full with bad storytelling, terrible pacing, sucky artwork compared to part 1, boring cliche's, bad character interrection and development. 

Maybe it sound's a bit harsh, but it's the way i think of it right now. Especially with the band of super generic lame emo anti-heroes called ''Team Snake''.

Anyway that's my rant about Naruto.


----------



## Khamzul (May 3, 2007)

^Yes, I said that it was an opinion (subjective). And yes, I do not think we can compare Naruto Part 2 with Berserk, or Naruto Part 1 for that matter. 

You see I agree with both of you, except that I still think of the Naruto manga as one of my favorites. I might have sounded abit harsh in my last comment though, all the edits probably clouded my original meaning.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (May 3, 2007)

I want to know more about skull knight. I hope we finally will know about the past between him and immortal zodd during their last climatic battle or whatever. I seriously hope Miura doesn't leave it unfinished. 

Can't wait the next chapter and hopefully some focus on Gatsu, in stead of just reading about Griffith totally owning everyone without any effort.


----------



## Taleran (May 3, 2007)

Khamzul said:


> ^Yes, I said that it was an opinion (subjective). And yes, I do not think we can compare Naruto Part 2 with Berserk, or Naruto Part 1 for that matter.
> 
> You see I agree with both of you, except that I still think of the Naruto manga as one of my favorites. I might have sounded abit harsh in my last comment though, all the edits probably clouded my original meaning.



of course they can be compared


they both have plot, characters, storylines, villains, etc etc and they're both manga that we read.


----------



## Delta Shell (May 3, 2007)

Taleran said:


> of course they can be compared
> 
> 
> they both have plot, characters, storylines, villains, etc etc and they're both manga that we read.



Yeah and Berserk does all those things better than Naruto  


Bit too obscene though, that's my only complaint about Berserk, other than that it's almost my favourite manga (after Blade of the Immortal).


----------



## Khamzul (May 5, 2007)

Taleran said:


> of course they can be compared
> 
> 
> they both have plot, characters, storylines, villains, etc etc and they're both manga that we read.


 I meant in general, but I guess you are right otherwise.


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (May 8, 2007)

Ah Berserk,  You know the often complaints I've gotten about Manga and general themes of manga have been broken by Berserk. 

For instance, 

One individual had said they'd like to see an actual villian in a manga that did actually atrocious things like rape, murder etc etc=
*Spoiler*: __ 



Griffith 




A love interest that develops early in the story and yet retains intrigue=
*Spoiler*: __ 



Gutts and Caska Develop very early one.




Most of the main characters die=
*Spoiler*: __ 



The bank of the hawks




The main heroine to actually be a useful fighter=
*Spoiler*: __ 



Sure she gets saved by Gutts now and again and not to mentioned raped, but she is one of the leading members of the hawks and is mentioned as being third in fighting ability in the horrifically powerful band of the hawks.  




Sex=lots 

A hero not suddenly develop awesome powers due to some fox demon living inside him=
*Spoiler*: __ 



Guts developed his skills from fighting as a mercenary his entire life. no secret abilities except for rage




Tons more!  I've only, myself, made it halfway though, but no home computer access because I'm poor.  The anime is one of the best based on Manga series I have ever seen (no dub, caska's english voice will destroy your soul in a bad way.)  

not to mention demons, torture and anything else mommy wouldn't let you watch.


----------



## nalex43 (May 8, 2007)

berserk is great but man you kinda feel sorry for gutts. it's like an ant fighting an elephant. he's had to go through so much shit and his body is f-ed up to the max

plus i wonder if this manga will ever be finished. it's been going for liek almost 20 years right? what if the author dies before he finishes it? i'm gonna feel like i wasted a lot of time


----------



## Cassius the Greatest (May 8, 2007)

Gutts is an amazing character. Its impressive how he got stronger just by training and by facing stronger opponents


----------



## Cassius the Greatest (May 8, 2007)

I wish they'd get the story going instead of just showing those boring chapters with griffith and his army


----------



## Segan (May 9, 2007)

Cassius the Greatest said:


> I wish they'd get the story going instead of just showing those boring chapters with griffith and his army


...

If you dared to notice, those chapters with Griffith had more story development than Guts' fight against the Kushans. But then again, it hadn't so much action as it had with Guts, that's right.

But still, you shouldn't confuse action with story advancement...


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (May 9, 2007)

Segan said:


> ...
> 
> If you dared to notice, those chapters with Griffith had more story development than Guts' fight against the Kushans. But then again, it hadn't so much action as it had with Guts, that's right.
> 
> But still, you shouldn't confuse action with story advancement...



I thought those were some of the best chapters...the backstory that is.


----------



## neostar8710 (May 9, 2007)

i think berserk's big ass flashback is the best thing ever.


----------



## ~Shin~ (May 9, 2007)

Cassius the Greatest said:


> I wish they'd get the story going instead of just showing those boring chapters with griffith and his army



If you haven't noticed, it's those side stories are what contribute to the greatness of Berserk as they make the plot more intricate and complex.


----------



## Valen24 (May 10, 2007)

Berserk RULES!! love this manga. gutts is the ultimate badass. wish chapters would come out faster, but as long as the story remains killer i guess i can be patient for the upcoming chapters


----------



## Arishem (May 10, 2007)

It's the story chapters that make Berserk great. Nobody would give a shit about the action if you didn't first care about those involved. Anyway, I thought the last chapter was a good place to leave off at while the author takes his break. All things considered, there's no plot arcs that need to be resolved at the moment. The journey to return Caska's memories will probably begin next.


----------



## Segan (May 10, 2007)

I doubt Miura actually takes a break. He didn't take a break last time before the huge ass Hawks show-off, since he drew every single soldier with his own hands. So it was actually a release-break rather than an author-break.
Very well possible it's the same now...


----------



## Parallax (May 10, 2007)

Yeah, I agree. I don't think Miura just takes a break for break's sake.  I think he spents all that time honing his art and making sure it's top notch.


----------



## Khamzul (May 14, 2007)

^Most probably. I wonder how he works (how big his starting sheet (A3, A4) is, any digital imaging etc). I have heard that he uses Indian ink and modern drawing techinques, but that unoffical bio (wikipedia) wasen't really detailed. Had some interesting info though (you probably know this), for example that he is married to the mangaka of Sailor Moon and a friend of the mangaka of YYH. 

Anyone got any detailed info on how he or magakas in general works?


----------



## Hopukka (May 14, 2007)

Khamzul said:


> ^Most probably. I wonder how he works (how big his starting sheet (A3, A4) is, any digital imaging etc). I have heard that he uses Indian ink and modern drawing techinques, but that unoffical bio (wikipedia) wasen't really detailed. Had some interesting info though (you probably know this), for example that he is married to the mangaka of Sailor Moon and a friend of the mangaka of YYH.



Miura is not married to the mangaka of Sailor Moon. Togashi (the mangaka of HxH and YYH) is.


----------



## Arishem (May 14, 2007)

My bad, I guess my comment should've been more clear, because it wasn't intended to imply a vacation style break. I personally thought it was something along the lines of a time to throw around ideas for plot development and work on the art as suggested. In any case, I'm really hyped for the next chapter. Whether its the beginning of the big battle or the journey to Puck's home won't make one difference to me.


----------



## Khamzul (May 15, 2007)

Hopukka said:


> Miura is not married to the mangaka of Sailor Moon. Togashi (the mangaka of HxH and YYH) is.


 I misread, my bad.


----------



## Cassius the Greatest (May 16, 2007)

Im sorry but i just think the last few chapters suck, It's been so long i seen gutts in action,
Is it so bad that I wanna see gutt's 6foot long heavy metal sword slashin meat, squatting brains, smashing eyes?


----------



## Segan (May 16, 2007)

Cassius the Greatest said:


> Im sorry but i just think the last few chapters suck, It's been so long i seen gutts in action,
> Is it so bad that I wanna see gutt's 6foot long heavy metal sword slashin meat, squatting brains, smashing eyes?



Maybe. I don't know. But I disagree with you on the first part...

But you are right. Berserk without Guts just doesn't feel right. I hope for a comeback next chapter.


----------



## MdB (May 16, 2007)

Cassius the Greatest said:


> Im sorry but i just think the last few chapters suck, It's been so long i seen gutts in action,
> Is it so bad that I wanna see gutt's 6foot long heavy metal sword slashin meat, squatting brains, smashing eyes?



If you can't appreciate good storytelling, go and read Bleach. It's the perfect manga for you.


----------



## Zephos (May 16, 2007)

MdB said:


> If you can't appreciate good storytelling, go and read Bleach. It's the perfect manga for you.



Seconded, thirded, and fourthed.


----------



## Eloking (May 17, 2007)

MdB said:


> If you can't appreciate good storytelling, go and read Bleach. It's the perfect manga for you.




Omg! Nice one 


Personally, I always find that Griffin was one of the best vilain I ever saw. I'm quite amazed how this is turning out. Guts is going to become the bad guy and Griffin the savior. And I'm really interested to see what will happen next. So yeah, even if Guts fights are starting to miss me, I don't mind this little detour.


----------



## Segan (May 17, 2007)

This won't last for long. No matter how much Griffith shines, his most loyal servants are Aposltes that eat humans (with exception of a few, like Zodd, Grunbeld, Locus and Irvine...).
And according to the prophecy, the fifth God Hand is the Ruler of the new age of darkness...which would be Griffith.


----------



## Eloking (May 17, 2007)

That doesn't mean this will happen, at last for a while. I don't think Kentaro Miura will let Griffin return to the "bad" side anytime soon.


----------



## Cassius the Greatest (May 17, 2007)

*Hold the phone..*



MdB said:


> If you can't appreciate good storytelling, go and read Bleach. It's the perfect manga for you.



Don get me wrong my friend, I appreciate Berserk's storyline, but I appreciate Gutt's presence 5 x more, when hes not around it gets 5 x worse.
If you haven realized it yet, the manga is supposed to attract readers because of the violence, and Carnage Gutt's brings to the story, there 's a reason why he's tormented by Demons and ghosts the whole time. I understand why theyre showing Griffith and his army right now, its just a build up to the clash of the Titans in the future. I am just extremely anxious for that clash to happen...


----------



## Eloking (May 18, 2007)

And what do you prefer, the fight that guts had with the insect girl that took forever? When there's too much Guts fighting we get a little tired of it. Just trust the autor, the fact that he's making us wait will make us like Guts fighting 10 x more


----------



## Cassius the Greatest (May 18, 2007)

That's exactly what I said when I mentioned "The clash of the Titans"


----------



## Segan (May 18, 2007)

Well, I wouldn't call Guts exactly a titan. He doesn't have any supernatural powers such as magic and shapeshifting. The title of "titan" would be better given to the likes of Griffith and Skull Knight.

Unless you're talking about fighting abilities. There's no doubt, that (pound-for-pound wise) Guts is the best fighter there is. He's the epitome of human speed and power. I'm sure, he would eat all the four Tapasa, pre-Apostles Zodd, Grunbeld, Locus and Emperor Geiserich (who is supposed to be Skull Knight) at once for breakfast without breaking a sweat. I don't even need to mention Griffith and Serpico, which would be dead meat if they can't use the environment to their advantage.


----------



## Zephos (May 18, 2007)

Cassius the Greatest said:


> Don get me wrong my friend, I appreciate Berserk's storyline, but I appreciate Gutt's presence 5 x more, when hes not around it gets 5 x worse.
> If you haven realized it yet, the manga is supposed to attract readers because of the violence, and Carnage Gutt's brings to the story, there 's a reason why he's tormented by Demons and ghosts the whole time. I understand why theyre showing Griffith and his army right now, its just a build up to the clash of the Titans in the future. I am just extremely anxious for that clash to happen...



Oh rly? 

Seriously, you may read it to see "OMFG MONSTER TRUCKS" but that dosen't make it everyones reason.


----------



## Cassius the Greatest (May 18, 2007)

I didn completely understand what youre trying to say, but the manga's name is *"Berserk"*


----------



## Cassius the Greatest (May 18, 2007)

If you played the game(which you probabily did), youd notice that all you do is swing your sword and kill 20 demons at the same time, the more you kill the more points you gain the stronger you get,
theres no puzzles, no heartwarmin scenes, just a man who goes Berserk trying to kill evrything that comes his way. My friends who weren berserk fans used to say the game was so damn boring cuze all u did was kill,
and I said "they couldn make a game that matched the story better"


----------



## MdB (May 18, 2007)

Using a game to compare it with the story of the manga. Is the most retarded thing you could ever do. Seriously come up with a better argument...


----------



## Yakuza (May 18, 2007)

MdB said:


> Using a game to compare it with the story of the manga. Is the most retarded thing you could ever do. Seriously come up with a better argument...



I think you pwned the argument right there.....

but anywayz, the developent of the series is one of, if not, the best in the world of manga...

I haven't read a manga/ book/ film/ series that got me so connected to the characters...

Berserker is a myth already..... for it to be that good, it needs detailed character development and sometimes this annoys people, especially those that links the word "Berserk" with a Conan image, dumb ass killing machine....

get a grip and appreciate the excellency of this manga!


----------



## Akatora (May 18, 2007)

MdB said:


> If you can't appreciate good storytelling, go and read Bleach. It's the perfect manga for you.



XD, First post i saw in this thread, seem i should return to the Bleach section already 


Anyway Berserk have good moments, best thing about the serie is it's an interesting seinen which has actually grown quite long:amazed ... Thats rare, i don't remember finding any other seinens i like which were half this length(atleast not yet)

I'd say the Black armor looked Cool with the skull head at first, now with the fox head... im not quite found of it.(Though had it been shoulder plates that would had been awesome)


Anyway fav character gotta be the Skull Knight or whatever his name were.


----------



## Cassius the Greatest (May 18, 2007)

If you didn notice that was one of the many arguments I put down on this page. I play with the pieces available ... When they make a game, they focus on what readers are really interested, the game only has carnage and gore in it, thats gotta mean something no?


----------



## MdB (May 18, 2007)

When they make an hack and slash game they try to focus on gameplay not on the storyline.

Try again...


----------



## Cassius the Greatest (May 18, 2007)

what was I trying to prove to begin with???


----------



## Surreal (May 18, 2007)

> When they make a game, they focus on what readers are really interested, the game only has carnage and gore in it, thats gotta mean something no?



Speak for yourself. I read the manga for the impressive art, intelligent and well written story and superb characters. 

If mindless slaughter and all out fights is all you are interested in, go watch a Chuck Norris marathon, followed by 10 hours of Diablo 2 for some hack and slash, topped with a random Hong Kong kung-fu movie from the seventies.


----------



## Cassius the Greatest (May 18, 2007)

Since youre a Dr. House fan you should know that youre an idiot. I always speak for myself and nobody else remember that.
I don remember sayin that I don like the story, or the art, or griffith or anythin else, I don remember saying that I ONLY read it because of the blood and gore, that's just what I think makes Berserk what it is,
And even if I was just looking for mindless slaughter Berserk would be perfect too... maybe you didn realize it but it happens thoughout the whole damn manga!!


----------



## Surreal (May 18, 2007)

> Since youre a Dr. House fan you should know that youre an idiot. I always speak for myself and nobody else remember that.



Going ad hominem wont change the quality of your argument. It will only make you look weak and incapable of arguing intelligently. 



> When they make a game, they focus on what readers are really interested, the game only has carnage and gore in it, thats gotta mean something no?



You are the only reader so far in this topic and the only Berserk fan I ever saw that claims that "readers are really interested" in violence and gore when it comes to this series. Your claim includes a large number of individuals. Thus "speak for yourself".

You are also trying to justify your view by using that sentence, so that would seem you are not in the minority. Your argument is faulty. 



> I don remember saying that I ONLY read it because of the blood and gore, that's just what I think makes Berserk what it is,



Then you are obviously blind or refuse to acknowledge the story and the character development. If slaughter is what makes Berserk what it is, Connan the Barbarian is the next best thing after War and Piece.



> And even if I was just looking for mindless slaughter Berserk would be perfect too... maybe you didn realize it but it happens thoughout the whole damn manga!!



Again, this is not what makes the manga great. The violence is a part of the manga, but not the driving force behind the story. It's also not what makes Berserk stand out.

Like I said, if you believe violence is the thing that makes Berserk so special or what gives the manga such quality, you would be just as pleased with a Chuck Norris marathon.


----------



## Cassius the Greatest (May 18, 2007)

> Going ad hominem wont change the quality of your argument. It will only make you look weak and incapable of arguing intelligently.


What?



> You are the only reader so far in this topic and the only Berserk fan I ever saw that claims that "readers are really interested" in violence and gore when it comes to this series. Your claim includes a large number of individuals. Thus "speak for yourself".


When I said that I was referring to the game not the series. A berserk game should be about slaughter, which if youve played it youd notice that thats what the game is about. For a fact I know that that's exactly the type of game people want, bloody, and gory.
Game of the year-- God of War(I watched some videos on God of War there was a focus group, and gamers were saying that what makes the game great was the violence, which I agree)



> You are also trying to justify your view by using that sentence, so that would seem you are not in the minority. Your argument is faulty.





> Then you are obviously blind or refuse to acknowledge the story and the character development. If slaughter is what makes Berserk what it is, Connan the Barbarian is the next best thing after War and Piece.


The slaughter is Berserk trademark, the damn title is *"BERSERK"*which means attacking recklessly and with increased power(slaughtering). There is a lot of development alright, but the annihilation is always there too.



> Again, this is not what makes the manga great. The violence is a part of the manga, but not the driving force behind the story. It's also not what makes Berserk stand out.


Without the constant violence Berserk woudn be what it is, and the title woudn be the same. 



> Like I said, if you believe violence is the thing that makes Berserk so special or what gives the manga such quality, you would be just as pleased with a Chuck Norris marathon.


You add the violence, and the story then you get Berserk, one supports the other, 
Without the Violence it wou dn be Berserk, without the story it also woudn be Berserk. (i gotta log out but ill be back later)
Apparently you are not an idiot, you just lack interpretation skills


----------



## Surreal (May 18, 2007)

> What?



I rest my case on this particular point.



> When I said that I was referring to the game not the series. A berserk game should be about slaughter, which if youve played it youd notice that thats what the game is about. For a fact I know that that's exactly the type of game people want, bloody, and gory.



Your original sentence is:



> When they make a game, *they focus on what readers are really interested*



Again, you are implying that readers (as in, readers of the manga, not gamers in general) are really interested in Berserk for it's violence.



> There is a lot of development alright, but the annihilation is always there too.





> that's just what I think makes Berserk what it is,



Compare your statements. Nobody said annihilation is not there, that's part of the story. But that is not what makes Berserk "what it is".



> You add the violence, and the story then you get Berserk, one supports the other,
> Without the Violence it wou dn be Berserk, without the story it also woudn be Berserk. (i gotta log out but ill be back later)



Without violence there is still the story and there are still the characters. Without them, you get Connan or a Steven Segal movie. So, clearly, violence is not what makes Berserk "what it is".



> Apparently you are not an idiot, you just lack interpretation skills



I interpreted your posts perfectly, it's just that you keep choking on your own words, trying to make them sound differently then they actually do. I quoted you, nice and clean.

Edit: I don't want go in circles with you, but most importantly, I don't want to turn a part of this thread into something you can usually find in the Konoha library. So I won't get into further discussions with you.


----------



## Segan (May 19, 2007)

Uh...

Let's keep it civilized and peaceful...and with that I mean no more comments about the last couple of postings, ok?

You know, I hate one pattern, and that is keeping on quoting one's post one after another, which becomes just an awful mess...

Stop it, please. Just stop it. No more arguing about wheter you interpretated someone right or wrong or whatsoever is the exact topic for that matter...


----------



## Khamzul (May 19, 2007)

^Agreed.

By the way guys, I am currently working on a Berserk project and will probably be posting it here within the next weeks. It will probably be unlike most you have seen before (if you have seen anything like it).


----------



## Segan (May 19, 2007)

Like adapting Guts to Ryu from Streetfighter?


----------



## Cassius the Greatest (May 19, 2007)

I wont debate this anymore, and I don wanna be an ass, but no one thinks that without the crazy violence Berserk wouldn be the same??


----------



## Segan (May 19, 2007)

Cassius the Greatest said:


> I wont debate this anymore, and I don wanna be an ass, but no one thinks that without the crazy violence Berserk wouldn be the same??



Of course not. Violence is as much an important part of Berserk as is storytelling. People just tend to favor one over another and claim it to be the ultimate essence in Berserk...which is nonsense.


----------



## MdB (May 19, 2007)

Cassius the Greatest said:


> I wont debate this anymore, and I don wanna be an ass, but no one thinks that without the crazy violence Berserk wouldn be the same??



Violence is a part of Berserk. A part that shows the cruelty of the fictional world. But it isn't the main force that makes Berserk what it is right now. There's still a story to tell and characters to develop.


----------



## Cassius the Greatest (May 20, 2007)

Oh well opinions are like asses, everybody has his own... Have you guys played the Berserk game yet?? Its so damn repetitive but you just cant get enough of it...


----------



## Segan (May 20, 2007)

I haven't.


----------



## Parallax (May 20, 2007)

What's the word on that game?  Any good, or just skip it?


----------



## Khamzul (May 20, 2007)

Segan said:


> Like adapting Guts to Ryu from Streetfighter?


No, completly different. It is hard to explain, but I should be done with the first part of it by next Thursday, might be able to show you some of it then.


----------



## Zephos (May 20, 2007)

Cassius the Greatest said:


> If you played the game(which you probabily did), youd notice that all you do is swing your sword and kill 20 demons at the same time, the more you kill the more points you gain the stronger you get,
> theres no puzzles, no heartwarmin scenes, just a man who goes Berserk trying to kill evrything that comes his way. My friends who weren berserk fans used to say the game was so damn boring cuze all u did was kill,
> and I said "they couldn make a game that matched the story better"[/B]


----------



## Segan (May 20, 2007)

Any non-berserk pics should be forbidden in this thread... :x


----------



## Cassius the Greatest (May 20, 2007)

Cigarettes and Chocolate Milk said:


> What's the word on that game?  Any good, or just skip it?



Depends on the type of game you like, if you like games like Devil may cry, Dinasty Warriors, Final Fight(brainless slaughter with some cool combos) then its perfect... but then if you like some nice strategy and some cool storytellin (like metal gear, resident evil) then its the wrong game... 
But since its a japanese game, less reading and more fighting is more effective...


----------



## Yakuza (May 20, 2007)

I thought the Berserk game was awful....
you cannot, I repeat, you cannot (one more time, YOU CANNOT) judge the manga by playing the game.... (shit, I'm like, 100 posts late... )

bu yes, I was disappointed with the game.....
I rather play Alex The Kidd!  (just bought a Master System for £0.50!!!!!!)


----------



## Cassius the Greatest (May 21, 2007)

yeah, you gotta be a fan of his carnage, to appreciate the game's beauty


----------



## Yakuza (May 22, 2007)

Cassius the Greatest said:


> yeah, you gotta be a fan of his carnage, to appreciate the game's beauty



Not really....
the game's "carnage" is the same as the excessive violence in the manga, hence the name "Berserk", which I love!!!

but the game was crap....


----------



## Segan (May 22, 2007)

Who cares about the game? If people have the money to make 3D figures out of Berserk, they should make a movie out of it. With the Bullet-time technology it would be an awesome one...


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (May 22, 2007)

Christopher Nolan should direct it.


----------



## Cassius the Greatest (May 22, 2007)

The game actually has cg movies in it theyre really cool, it starts when Gutts meets griffith in the snow covered cemetery then as gutts you fight Zodd and the game starts. It ends with you fighting Grunbeld, then Nosferatu Zodd(2nd form) with his new acquired armor of course...
They do show cg clips from all the main scenes though, including the one where Griffith becomes member of the 5 gods...and kills the band of the hawk...


----------



## Yakuza (May 22, 2007)

Ok... a film...
but who the hell would fit Gutts character???

[sarcasm] Van Damme, Vin Diesel, Arnie, Stallone [/sarcasm]


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (May 22, 2007)

Ok, isn't it obvious..


----------



## Cassius the Greatest (May 23, 2007)

I can see Karl Urban(Doom), Hugh Jackman, Paul telfer(hercules), and Van damme in the movie...


----------



## Cassius the Greatest (May 23, 2007)

*PROPHECY!!*

Guys, I was reading ch 285 last night and when I saw the Pope Bowing down to Griffith I had a Revelation. 

In the holy Bible inside the book of Revelation, there are a few chapters that talk about a prophecy. This prophecy is about a man, a leader to be more exact who will come and deliver mankind from its torment. He will be a graceful man *ADMIRED BY ALL*. He will bring peace and order to the world. The same man will make himself *KING* in Jerusalem. A king who will want to be above God himself. His greatest desire is to become a GOD and rule over all of us. This man is known as the *ANTI-CHRIST*. When he sits on the ALmighty throne of God he will bring upon us the end of days. God himself will save his faithful church.The *ANTI-CHRIST *will bring upon mankind(those who arent ready to ascend into the kingdom of heaven, aka sinful ones) chaos and disorder, and destruction. A beast with Seven heads and Ten horns will rise from the seas, and the four horseman of the Apocalypse will announce *THE END OF TIMES*...

When I read that chapter and remembered all this stuff from the Bible, it made so much sense to me... I think the author is trying to incorporate this prophecy from the Bible into the Manga. He's trying to make *Griffith the ANTI-CHRIST...* 

*What do you guys think?? Does it make sense to you??*


----------



## Segan (May 24, 2007)

Well, if Miura has read the bible, then it would make sense. But if not, then it's total coincidence...


----------



## Parallax (May 24, 2007)

That's interesting.  I wouldn't say this theory is too wacky, so maybe it will be.


----------



## Yakuza (May 24, 2007)

Thats a very good theory...

I read the Bible... and I went through the Revelation book, but it never came to my mind that Miura would use the Bible as a source for the manga...

Nice one mate...


----------



## Cassius the Greatest (May 24, 2007)

Im glad it makes sense to you guys. Lately people have been disagreeing with me more than usual... 
I read 285 and the others before that, and apparently Griffith seems to be building himself up to the point where even the Pope(highest authority regarding religion, and massive influence in politics) seems to be worshiping him as well.
Berserk is a medieval manga and at around those times the church held more power than the king himself.
It just made perfect sense to me, since you can also compare Griffth's apostles ie..Grunbeld zodd , Locus, Irvine and a few other assholes, to the beast rising from the ocean, the 4 horseman, the prostitute that will be riding the beast(its in the bible), etc...
Thats pretty original stuff, Ive never seen any anime that uses the bible as reference; otherwise its all a huge coincidence.


----------



## Cassius the Greatest (May 24, 2007)

Segan said:


> ...And according to the prophecy, the fifth God Hand is the Ruler of the new age of darkness...which would be Griffith.



I was reading some of the past posts, and I came across this one from *Segan*. 
And I remembered also that after *God* takes his people to *Eternity*, the *Antichrist/Satan*, will bring the "*age of darkness*" for over 1000 years, and he will rule over the sinful ones left behind (thus ending the prophecy)


----------



## MdB (May 24, 2007)

Nice theory. Even if it's true, i'm still clueless how the hell Gutts could kill a being that has control over causality.


----------



## Segan (May 25, 2007)

Uhm, I don't think Griffith has control over causality. More like the causality gives Griffith freedom to control the world (or to rule, whatever). After all, it was causality that granted Griffith his godlike powers.

And the God Hand even stated themselves that they are not God himself, since they can't foresee everything that happens. Which of course is contradictory to a statement like "I have control over causality" or something similar.


----------



## ~Shin~ (May 25, 2007)

When was it stated that they can't forsee everything that happens? I think the only limitations on the Godhand is that they don't have complete control over fate.


----------



## Segan (May 25, 2007)

~Shin~ said:


> When was it stated that they can't forsee everything that happens? I think the only limitations on the Godhand is that they don't have complete control over fate.



During the eclipse, right after Skull Knight broke into the other dimension and saved Guts and Casca, I think.


----------



## Cassius the Greatest (May 25, 2007)

That makes sense^... Did they ever especifically show what kind of supernatural powers they had though?


----------



## Segan (May 25, 2007)

Well, you get some glimpses of their powers during the eclipse.

Void for example seems to be able to create dimensional holes (as showed, when Skull Knight attacked him). He was also always the one who burns the brand stigma into people. Maybe this is his unique special ability.
Slann, I dont know, but she can make use of her dark wings pretty well (when Guts faced her in Kliffoth) and she rules over an awful lot of ogres, those stupid looking giants.
Ubik creates time holes (apparently) as shown in vol. 3.
Conrad has shown to bring the plague and seems to prefer to come out from grounds.
And Femto...well, he clenches the fist, and anything in a certain radius before him gets pressed into nothing. Can create a protective barrier in the shape of a sphere around him. And not to forget, he blew Guts backward into air with just a mere glance.

So far, Femto's powers have been shown to be the most destructive of all the God Hand.


----------



## Cassius the Greatest (May 25, 2007)

Good to know...thanks
The Godhand seems to be far more powerful than Guts with the berserker armor, theyre probabily far more powerful than even the skull knight


----------



## GaryDAI (May 25, 2007)

Can someone tell me what Berserk is about.  Does it fall under the shounen category?


----------



## Yakuza (May 25, 2007)

Cassius the Greatest said:


> Good to know...thanks
> The Godhand seems to be far more powerful than Guts with the berserker armor, theyre probabily far more powerful than even the skull knight



They are the most powerful characters so far........
unless someone else is introduced.. (doubt)


----------



## Zephos (May 25, 2007)

Dheano said:


> They are the most powerful characters so far........
> unless someone else is introduced.. (doubt)



Like, gee, the Idea Of Evil?


----------



## Segan (May 26, 2007)

Cassius the Greatest said:


> Good to know...thanks
> The Godhand seems to be far more powerful than Guts with the berserker armor, theyre probabily far more powerful than even the skull knight


Forget about the amount of power. It's the difference in the kinds of power that puts the God Hand above anything else.



GaryDAI said:


> Can someone tell me what Berserk is about.  Does it fall under the shounen category?


No, it's Seinen. Mature content, so to speak. Sex and gore and so on...

It's about a 21-years old swordsman, that misses a right eye and his left arm, that was replaced with an artificial iron limb, that at the same time is a mini cannon of medieval fashion.
He carries a huge sword that is approximately 7 ft. long and the most broad range should be about 1 ft. wide. He has a stigma around his neck, that begins to bleed whenever something evil is near him.
Every night he cannot sleep but has to fight ghosts that are attracted to his stigma. And over the day he's looking for monsters called "Apostles" to kill and is trying to find supernatural beings called "God Hand".

He has a hard and painful past and a much worse future awaits him. But he survived his own birth from a hanging corpse, so he's not that easy to bring down, not even by the fate itself.

A classical story of an anti-hero, that takes epic dimensions later on...

? recommend you to buy the volumes from Dark Horse (if you read English) or from Panini Comics (if your read German) and support Miura.



Zephos said:


> Like, gee, the Idea Of Evil?


The idea of evil was pretty cool, but I think, it's good Miura took that chapter out. I hope Miura has another and a better idea of how to handle a being equivalent to "God". Because if Griffith gets a full authority to do whatever he wants on behalf of God himself, it makes the efforts of Guts and Skull Knight completely and utterly useless.
Which would disturb me greatly, if the story actually goes that way.


----------



## Cassius the Greatest (May 26, 2007)

> He has a hard and painful past and a much worse future awaits him. But he survived his own birth from a hanging corpse, so he's not that easy to bring down, not even by the fate itself.



Beautifully said, made me cry 

Gutts is the toughest mofo I ever seen, followed by Saint Seiya. Being Death proof seems to be his special ability...


----------



## Zephos (May 26, 2007)

Segan said:


> The idea of evil was pretty cool, but I think, it's good Miura took that chapter out. I hope Miura has another and a better idea of how to handle a being equivalent to "God". Because if Griffith gets a full authority to do whatever he wants on behalf of God himself, it makes the efforts of Guts and Skull Knight completely and utterly useless.
> Which would disturb me greatly, if the story actually goes that way.



Um...

He didn't eliminate the chapter.
He took it out of Volume 13 because it revealed too much at that point of the story, not because he wasn't going to use that character.
We even see The Idea Of Evil in Vol.13 at the end of "God of The Abyss".
Griffith says "God?" and we see its skin.

The Idea of Evil is very much real and canon in Berserk.

Fate and fighting aginst the inevitable has always been a theme.


----------



## Segan (May 26, 2007)

Zephos said:


> He took it out of Volume 13 because it revealed too much at that point of the story, not because he wasn't going to use that character.



My problem is that not a single source states that this was the explicit reason Miura took this specific chapter out of the tankobon for. Only that it was his call...

What you are saying is just the repetition of the most commonly believed speculation.

Just give me some official source that proves your argumentation right, and I will believe it. Otherwise, I will stick to the statement, that the Idea of Evil is NOT canon.


----------



## Parallax (May 26, 2007)

^You've got a point since it was eliminated from vol.13.  Still I consider it canon since it was brought up again not too long ago.


----------



## Segan (May 26, 2007)

Brought up again? What do you mean?


----------



## Parallax (May 26, 2007)

Didn't Flora and Silke talk about it for a bit?  My memory is really foggy on that since I haven't read it in awhile.  I really should reread the whole series...


----------



## Zephos (May 26, 2007)

The Idea of Evil STILL appears in Volume 13, thats my whole point.
The chapter right before the one he took out shows its side, Griffith says "God?". It even talks to him.

And SkullKnight.net (incredibly trustworthy might I add) has it in thier FAQ.


(scroll down to "Episode 83: The Lost Episode")


----------



## Goodfellow (May 26, 2007)

It'd kinda funny how Griffith is portrayed as some kind of Jesus really^^
That would make the idea of evil god of course. And the God's hand are the four arch angels (Femto excluded of course).

This would of course make Guts anti-christ
And Casca should then be his slut (there's a mention of some slut if I remember correctly. Although i do not approve of anyone calling a fine woman like Casca slut ).


So I bet five reps that Griffith reborn kills Gutts, probably because Gutts was forced to choose between saving Casca and killing Griffith is the most likle scenario I suppose. Although Gutts might be free from the chains of casuality, his allies are not. They are the ones that will drag him down

And when Gutts die, he gets sucked into that vortex thinghy thanks to the mark, like the slug duke in the early chapters.

And what is in the centre of the vortex of souls? The idea of evil^^

Ladies and gentlemen, Gutts will end up killing God and casuality^^

I bet theories like this one has floated around before right?
Anyway, five reps it'll happen!!


----------



## Zephos (May 26, 2007)

Actually..
Griffith is pretty clearly carrying out the actions of the anti-christ.

He's uniting the world under a banner and such like.


----------



## Kaki (May 26, 2007)

> So I bet five reps that Griffith reborn kills Gutts


 Probably because he would need mega assistance or upgrading to take on Grifith. 



> And what is in the center of the vortex of souls? The idea of evil^^
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen, Gutts will end up killing God and casuality^^


 Explain the connection? 



> Griffith is pretty clearly carrying out the actions of the anti-christ.
> 
> He's uniting the world under a banner and such like.


 Explain the connection.


----------



## Cassius the Greatest (May 26, 2007)

So aahmmm, *who is this "Idea of Evil"? *I don remember seeing anyone above the Godhand


----------



## Cassius the Greatest (May 26, 2007)

I thought they had removed pukk from the anime to highlight Gutts dark side better, not so they could fit the story in 25 episodes


----------



## Zephos (May 26, 2007)

The Idea of Evil is God in the Berserk world. We see it in the lost chapter, it has a conversation with Griffiths soul right before he becomes Femto.

They removed Puck because he was irrelevant to the story they were telling. Puck is important to the later Berserk stories, which they weren't animating.


----------



## Goodfellow (May 27, 2007)

Kaki said:


> Explain the connection?



Well, sure thing. If we assume Gutts dies ( find that very likely), then his soul will get dragged down into that weirdo place filled with dead people who have had contact with Godhand or Apostles. And in the middle of that place is the big lump of meat and eyes known as the idea of evil.

And the idea of evil is the god of humanity. The church worships him and etc. Thus I expect that Gutts will in a final act of rage try to kill him, and quite likly succed at doing it. I don't really know how it'll happen, but I'm expecting something corny in the lines of him getting help from the souls of the departed band of hawks 

Also, Griffith is clearly "Christ" returned, if you look at it from the perspective of the church of Berserk. Thingy is that everyone related to God in berserk is a bit twisted.


----------



## Segan (May 27, 2007)

Zephos said:


> The Idea of Evil STILL appears in Volume 13, thats my whole point.
> The chapter right before the one he took out shows its side, Griffith says "God?". It even talks to him.
> 
> And SkullKnight.net (incredibly trustworthy might I add) has it in thier FAQ.
> ...



Even if it's trustworthy, it's still just a fansite. Not an official one.

And of course the chapter before 83 shows a part of God. After all, Miura has planned that chapter, but removed it later. That is my point.

@Chocolate: Flora talked about that there's "something" that hides in the deepest of the deepest layers in the astral world.


Before there's a misunderstanding: I'm not denying the existance of God in Berserk. I'm just not considering chapter 83 as a canon right now and I'm hoping for Miura to make something else. Something more mysterious. I don't want a god that says to a human: "I choose you. Make what you want. Save or destroy humanity."


----------



## Zephos (May 27, 2007)

Segan said:


> Stuff



SkullKnight claims its source as an interview, where Miura stated "too much info" as the reason.
If Miura was retconning the Idea of Evil anyway he would have removed it talking and it appearing in that chapter too.
It makes no sense to assume he cut 83 to get rid of Idea but left it in 82.
Nothing happends in 82 aside from the "Sinking Griffiths conscious toward God", just Gutts killing some demons. It was entirely cuttable.
Its title is even "God of the Abyss".


----------



## Segan (May 27, 2007)

He didn't need to remove chapter 82 since it doesn't reveal anything. But at any rate, I feel, like I'm going in circles now, when I discuss with you ^^

But anyway, where and when was that interview? Does SkullKnight at least have a link?


----------



## Cassius the Greatest (May 27, 2007)

"the idea of evil" cool name
"whos your god?" "oh I worship the idea of evil, and you?" "me too" "now lets go to church"


----------



## yo586 (May 27, 2007)

I recently caught up on all of current vol 32 chapters.  all i can say is wow.
I guess I see how it can be frustrating if you read this manga chapter-by-chapter . . . but reading in a lump sum like that, it seems perfect to see this skip away from Guts to Griffith.
And I also quickly thought anti-christ when I saw the last chapter.  I don't think the legend will be followed exactly, but there are certainly biblical references here.  Berserk never fails to amaze me!


----------



## Segan (May 28, 2007)

I wonder what Griffith will do once he defeats Ganishka. I can hardly see him rule in peace. After all, he's currently Berserk's most powerful human and former God Hand, which has per se evil nature.

My best guess is that he will go after the nations under the jurisdiction of the Holy Sphere.
Maybe create some schemes that could result in war between the nations without making his own involvement obvious. And at the same time he will try and keep Charlotte from anything that happens outside, when the time comes and Griffith lets fall his mask and goes conqueror...


----------



## Cassius the Greatest (May 28, 2007)

So Griffith is not a member of the Godhand anymore, cant he just go back whenever he wants to?


----------



## MdB (May 28, 2007)

He's still a God Hand member.


----------



## Yakuza (May 28, 2007)

When is the next chap out again????
I completely lost track of things!

No more coffee....


----------



## yo586 (May 28, 2007)

I'm surprised that the battle b/w Ganishka and Griffith is so, well non-existent.  Griffith, in all likelihood, is gonna walk all over him.  
I thought this manga had a long way to go but I'm questioning that now, after Ganishka is gone who's there left to fight before Guts?


----------



## Segan (May 29, 2007)

MdB said:


> He's still a God Hand member.



Well, technically, he's probably still a God Hand, but he isn't in the Astral Plane anymore, but in the material world. So let's say, he's out of the circle for now...


----------



## Cassius the Greatest (May 30, 2007)

Segan said:


> A classical story of an anti-hero, that takes epic dimensions later on...
> 
> ? recommend you to buy the volumes from Dark Horse (if you read English) or from Panini Comics (if your read German) and support Miura.



I like the way youre trying to support Miura and the manga industry...
If it wasn for the internet, the anime/manga market would be much stronger


----------



## Segan (May 31, 2007)

Cassius the Greatest said:


> I like the way youre trying to support Miura and the manga industry...
> If it wasn for the internet, the anime/manga market would be much stronger



Hardly. The argument that you would sell more if it wasn't for piracy, is (in my opinion) bullshit. If you like a series and have the money for it, you would buy it regardless of whether you can get it from the internet or not.

And if you like the series but don't have the money, you wouldn't buy it in the first place. So nobody loses money if you get it from the internet.

And if you like the series, but you don't want to spend your money to it, you will get your material on the internet. And if you don't get it, it won't matter to you, since you won't buy it in the first place...


----------



## Cassius the Greatest (May 31, 2007)

Well, I was looking to buy some Berserk volumes, but I couldn find it in the anime stores here in Vancouver, so the only way would be for me to buy would be through the internet; since I don have a credit card there is no way I can get it.
So I think if they didn have manga pirate copies all over the net , they'd sell more on the stores and have a wider variety, maybe even a little cheaper who knows...


----------



## Segan (May 31, 2007)

Uh...no offense, but that's complete nonsense.

This is just poor distribution, and this has nothing to do with internet piracy...I'm pretty sure, if people took distribution and marketing seriously, much less people would ask for older volumes, but buy it and only get the chapters that are published only in Japan until the tankobon gets translated and sold overseas...


----------



## Cassius the Greatest (May 31, 2007)

I'd love to buy it, but how?


----------



## Segan (May 31, 2007)

I'm pretty sure, you can order it from Dark Horse's website and pay the bill afterwards.

I will take a look at this later...


----------



## Cassius the Greatest (May 31, 2007)

hehehe thanks a lot


----------



## Segan (May 31, 2007)

If you want to buy from that site, it will direct you to 

Scroll to "Comics" and click on Dark Horse under "Comic Publishers". Somewhere under that picture of Buffy is a link to browse through all titles. Search a bit and you should be able to find Berserk. You will have to log in to be able to buy, though...


----------



## Cassius the Greatest (May 31, 2007)

Great!!!!!!


----------



## Segan (May 31, 2007)

Cassius the Greatest said:


> Great!!!!!!



Have you tested it? Do they require credit cards or PayPal?


----------



## Cassius the Greatest (May 31, 2007)

Theyre both the same arent they?


----------



## Space Jam (Jun 2, 2007)

I saw how hyped up it was so i went to check it out...looked at the first page..then threw up and closed the window immediatly..

I`ll give it another try sometime soon maybe..


----------



## Cassius the Greatest (Jun 2, 2007)

Did you get offended by the violence or the sex?? lol


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 2, 2007)

@Rassasination.... you don't know what you are missing...


----------



## Space Jam (Jun 2, 2007)

Cassius the Greatest said:


> Did you get offended by the violence or the sex?? lol



I`ve seen worse. Its just that people fuckin monster like creatures tends to bother me more than other stuff lol


----------



## Cassius the Greatest (Jun 2, 2007)

Rasassination said:


> I`ve seen worse. Its just that people fuckin monster like creatures tends to bother me more than other stuff lol



He didn know that was a monster though... thats why he killed it


----------



## Arishem (Jun 2, 2007)

Hmm, is the Berserk manga really that rare? They have all 16 DH volumes at my local bookstore. I wouldn't buy any of them though, considering the money my other hobbies demand.


----------



## Cassius the Greatest (Jun 2, 2007)

Trick Shot said:


> Hmm, is the Berserk manga really that rare? They have all 16 DH volumes at my local bookstore. I wouldn't buy any of them though, considering the money my other hobbies demand.



Other hobbies humm?? Yugioh?


----------



## Arishem (Jun 2, 2007)

Nope, I've never played any of those card games. The said hobbies are pc and console gaming. This has nothing to do with Berserk though. On that subject, does anyone want to wager what the next chapter will be aout? I'm hoping for Griffith's and Ganishka's battle.


----------



## Segan (Jun 3, 2007)

Rasassination said:


> I saw how hyped up it was so i went to check it out...looked at the first page..then threw up and closed the window immediatly..
> 
> I`ll give it another try sometime soon maybe..





Rasassination said:


> I`ve seen worse. Its just that people fuckin monster like creatures tends to bother me more than other stuff lol


I guess, then Berserk is definitely not your stuff. But that first scene is an exception, because, if such combination ever happens, it would be the other way around.



Cassius the Greatest said:


> He *didn* know that was a monster though... thats why he killed it


How could Guts have not known that? He had that stigma and that woman was a fucking Apostle. She even appeared in the Eclipse 13 volumes later. Of course he knew she was a monster.



Trick Shot said:


> Nope, I've never played any of those card games. The said hobbies are pc and console gaming. This has nothing to do with Berserk though. On that subject, does anyone want to wager what the next chapter will be aout? I'm hoping for Griffith's and Ganishka's battle.



Next chapter should definitely be about Guts and Co. At least I hope so. The battle between Griffith and Ganishka has been postponed, so there's no way, Miura will bring that up this soon again.


----------



## Cassius the Greatest (Jun 3, 2007)

> How could Guts have not known that? He had that stigma and that woman was a fucking Apostle. She even appeared in the Eclipse 13 volumes later. Of course he knew she was a monster.




I don know, guess Ill reread it


----------



## Hitokiri118 (Jun 3, 2007)

berserk is awesome. i watched the anime and was pissed off at the ending so i read the manga and i am pleased.


----------



## Cassius the Greatest (Jun 3, 2007)

^yeah berserk is a masterpiece alright, you wont find something as great in decades to come


----------



## Segan (Jun 3, 2007)

Cassius the Greatest said:


> I don know, guess Ill reread it



It's called logical deduction. Guts has a stigma that bleeds every time something evil is around.
And that woman was an Apostle. And an Apostle is by definition evil. She was the one who killed Corcas. Look back at the Eclipse.

In other words, it's IMPOSSIBLE that Guts didn't know that woman was a monster. He purposely slept with her to get a chance for a clean shot.


----------



## Hitokiri118 (Jun 3, 2007)

Segan said:


> It's called logical deduction. Guts has a stigma that bleeds every time something evil is around.
> And that woman was an Apostle. And an Apostle is by definition evil. She was the one who killed Corcas. Look back at the Eclipse.
> 
> In other words, it's IMPOSSIBLE that Guts didn't know that woman was a monster. He purposely slept with her to get a chance for a clean shot.


yea what he said. when the apostle thought it had guts. he just smiled like how ppl smile when they just convinced their friend to do something very stupid. then he stuck the cannon right down her throut


----------



## Cassius the Greatest (Jun 3, 2007)

Segan my man, youre a genius when Berserk is involved, I see a lotta people who bullshit and rumble on and on when the subject is manga and anime, (especially me, Im the king of BS, hehe) but you know your stuff...
Do you have any guts action figure? cant wait to get one..


----------



## Segan (Jun 3, 2007)

Genius? Well...I don't really think so.

Did you get your Berserk volumes?


----------



## Cassius the Greatest (Jun 3, 2007)

man I didn get the volumes cuze I ve found something a little better... guts 52 inch exact replica of his dragon slayer, I m buying that one for sure


----------



## Segan (Jun 3, 2007)

Uhm...52 inches? That's like over 4 feet. Where do you get that from?


----------



## Cassius the Greatest (Jun 3, 2007)

right there --> 

tell me what you think


----------



## Segan (Jun 3, 2007)

Not bad...

But I miss the dark colouring. And the socket is way too thick and the blade way too thin in relation to each other. Not an exact replica, but very well made.
It's really not bat at all.


----------



## Cassius the Greatest (Jun 3, 2007)

yeah I know, thats why I still don know if I should buy, the dragonslayer, zangetsu, or wolverine's claw

Im leaning towards Zangetsu it looks perfect 52 inch


----------



## Segan (Jun 3, 2007)

Woah, Zangetsu looks just like a huge ass kitchen knife.

But Tom Andersons version of Wolverine's claws looks cool.


----------



## Cassius the Greatest (Jun 3, 2007)

I don know I thought it looked fine, some of the Final fantasy swords are pretty cool too, not to mention Zabuza's sword


----------



## Segan (Jun 3, 2007)

Well, there are sure some cool items they sell...


----------



## Arachnia (Jun 10, 2007)

Im now reading volume 13 and this is by far the saddest thing I ever read...It was so fucked up when they held Guts down and he had to watch that bastard Griffith with Caska...I swear I shed a tear there...BEST.MANGA.EVER!! I don't think I can go back to reading Naruto(its good but cmon...) after this...


----------



## Segan (Jun 10, 2007)

Naruto wasn't bad in part 1, but it has become a joke now...

And evil-genius.us is down. That sucks...


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jun 10, 2007)

Yup, Berserk completely changed my perspective on what to expect in a manga. It showed how pitiful some of these other mangas I read were.


----------



## Mori` (Jun 10, 2007)

its interesting to see people go from a manga like naruto straight to berserk xD the abrupt change of perception on things can be amusing.

Can't be that long till a new chapter now?


----------



## mister_napolean (Jun 10, 2007)

who thinks irvine is the best archer alive after reading beserk? i do lol


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jun 10, 2007)

I also thought Naruto was the best manga ever. I thought you couldn't get any better than this. I mean it even had a cool villain group and a nice shounen main character. Then I picked up Berserk, Vagabond, Shin Angyo Onshi, Monster. In fact, those mangas changed my perspective so much that I can't even get started on a shounen as of late.


----------



## Segan (Jun 10, 2007)

mister_napolean said:


> who thinks irvine is the best archer alive after reading beserk? i do lol



How many archers do we know here anyway...? The only ones I can think of right now, are Hawkeye and Green Arrow, but they are American comic characters.
But manga? Uh, I pass...


Edit: @Shin
Well, you can still get into shounen, and be it just for the reason that you have nothing else for the moment. It's just that you will more likely think that their stories are written badly...or that they wasted their story potential, while earlier you thought: "Wow, how cool. That's the best thing I've ever read."
Naruto is a good example.


----------



## MdB (Jun 10, 2007)

I still like shounens, only those on the level of One Piece, HXH, Kekkaishi etc etc. Naruto is a perfect example of how you shouldn't handle a story. (Same with Bleach right now)


----------



## Cassius the Greatest (Jun 10, 2007)

naruto part 2 is pretty weird alright, the only reason I still read it is to find out the answer to the big questions... ie yondaime? tobi? AL? Naruto=future hokage?
berserk has always been better though, I still think it doesn get the respect it deserves


----------



## Jotun (Jun 11, 2007)

moridin said:


> its interesting to see people go from a manga like naruto straight to berserk xD the abrupt change of perception on things can be amusing.
> 
> Can't be that long till a new chapter now?



I was lucky to get into Berserk early before I started reading/watching other series. The only series that really made me go "WOAH " was the Ichi the Killer stuff....and ya  

I got into with some random dude on the sidewalk today about Cloud vs Gutts

It was pretty funny cuz 2 other people ended up chiming in and we never really came to an agreement. We all just started agonizing about the slow Berserk chapters and sort of went on our way XD


----------



## Segan (Jun 11, 2007)

Jotun said:


> I was lucky to get into Berserk early before I started reading/watching other series. *The only series that really made me go "WOAH " was the Ichi the Killer stuff*....and ya
> 
> I got into with some random dude on the sidewalk today about Cloud vs Gutts
> 
> It was pretty funny cuz 2 other people ended up chiming in and we never really came to an agreement. We all just started agonizing about the slow Berserk chapters and sort of went on our way XD



Well, Ichi is really some sick stuff. But Akazukin is even more sick...a child that willingly fucks with a p*d*p**** and has a bloody affinition to masochism.

Talk about crazy...


----------



## Auron (Jun 11, 2007)

Arachnia said:


> Im now reading volume 13 and this is by far the saddest thing I ever read...It was so fucked up when they held Guts down and he had to watch that bastard Griffith with Caska...I swear I shed a tear there...BEST.MANGA.EVER!! I don't think I can go back to reading Naruto(its good but cmon...) after this...



Haha the exact same thing happened with me.  I read Naruto thought it was all great...then I started reading Berserk.  I was like "wtf is Naruto?"  I give Naruto a break because its a weekly manga compared to Berserk's slow pace.  However if u put them side by side there's no comparison.


----------



## alanmh (Jun 12, 2007)

moridin said:


> its interesting to see people go from a manga like naruto straight to berserk xD the abrupt change of perception on things can be amusing.
> 
> Can't be that long till a new chapter now?



Yeah I actually had the opposite experience. With the exception of the first manga I ever read in 6th grade, Ah! My Goddess (whoops), Berserk was the first manga I ever read and/or got into and set the bar of what I expected from manga ridiculously high. Then I sort of had a recessive kickback and somehow found myself enjoying silly (in comparison) shounen like Naruto and Bleach and even shoujo like Lovely Complex. For me the closest thing to Berserk in terms of dark fantasy epicness has been Claymore


----------



## alanmh (Jun 12, 2007)

Auron said:


> Haha the exact same thing happened with me.  I read Naruto thought it was all great...then I started reading Berserk.  I was like "wtf is Naruto?"  I give Naruto a break because its a weekly manga compared to Berserk's slow pace.  However if u put them side by side there's no comparison.



You're right, you can't really compare weekly releases like Naruto to the quality of monthly releases like Berserk and Claymore. Oh how I wish the next Berserk chapter would come out.  And I hope it shows GUTS and company! I'm tired of looking at Griffith's condescending face!


----------



## Segan (Jun 12, 2007)

Yes, I also want to see Guts. I was excited about how a meeting between Ganishka and Griffith would turn out. Now that this is over, it's no fun to watch Griffith anymore.
A god descends and all those unsignificant and more than willing would-be subordinates bow down before him. So what? Nobody wants to see an omnipotence having all its way...


----------



## Muk (Jun 12, 2007)

isn't the chapter overdue?

or is he prolonging our wait again with awesome drawings and massive battles like he did during the griffon battle.


----------



## Segan (Jun 12, 2007)

Muk said:


> isn't the chapter overdue?
> 
> or is he prolonging our wait again with awesome drawings and massive battles like he did during the griffon battle.


Battles are over.

Next chapter comes out June 22th. One and half a week...


----------



## Muk (Jun 12, 2007)

wasn't there suppose to be a may release? or did i miss it?


----------



## Cassius the Greatest (Jun 12, 2007)

I don really get it man, whats been happening since Gutts left the story? I know Griffith is taking over but I think its more than that, whats happening?


----------



## Jotun (Jun 12, 2007)

Gutts and Co. are finally heading to the Great Fairy King or w/e to see if they can do something about Caska.


----------



## Cassius the Greatest (Jun 12, 2007)

who are all those army guys and leaders though? how are they relevant?


----------



## Segan (Jun 12, 2007)

Cassius the Greatest said:


> who are all those army guys and leaders though? how are they relevant?



...

I know that you are at least a huge Guts fanboy, but hey, come on. It's not like his presence in the story shrinks anyone else to meaninglessness. If Griffith is determined to take over with approval of the environment, then he needs the approval of the most influential people there are. And they happen to be part of the Holy Sphere.


----------



## Cassius the Greatest (Jun 12, 2007)

Segan said:


> ...
> 
> I know that you are at least a huge Guts fanboy, but hey, come on. It's not like his presence in the story shrinks anyone else to meaninglessness. If Griffith is determined to take over with approval of the environment, then he needs the approval of the most influential people there are. And they happen to be part of the Holy Sphere.



Im not that big of a guts fan, I just like his determination and will.
And the Holy Sphere is?


----------



## MdB (Jun 12, 2007)

Cassius the Greatest said:


> And the Holy Sphere is?



The church.

In times like the medieval the church holded more power then kings and nobles. What Griffith did by convincing the pope, that he is some kind of holly messiah is the best thing he could do.


----------



## alanmh (Jun 12, 2007)

Griffith's a regular Machiavelli.


----------



## Segan (Jun 13, 2007)

Okay, I should say "church" in the future. I just think "Holy Sphere" sounds so much cooler, and it's a direct translation from my german edition.


----------



## Cassius the Greatest (Jun 13, 2007)

how come it takes so long to release a new manga chapter?


----------



## LunarMoon (Jun 13, 2007)

Berserk has a higher level of detail than most weekly mangas such as Naruto or One Piece. Normally a new chapter would be released around every two weeks but for some reason it’s irregular this time. Before it was due to the amount of soldiers that Miura had to draw but this time, I’m not sure of the reason though it could be anything from research to planning.


----------



## Segan (Jun 13, 2007)

Yeah, it's pretty much about details. Unlike other mangakas, Miura makes almost everything by himself...

Try to find something that is more detailed than an arrow piercing only through the ears and ripping the cochlea off clean.


----------



## alanmh (Jun 13, 2007)

Segan said:


> Yeah, it's pretty much about details. Unlike other mangakas, Miura makes almost everything by himself...
> 
> Try to find something that is more detailed than an arrow piercing only through the ears and ripping the cochlea off clean.



Haha, so true...Miura's amazing.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 13, 2007)

I can't wait for June 22 to come, it's simply gonna rock.


----------



## Cobblestone Curfews (Jun 13, 2007)

June 22nd is going to be a super day, new berserk, and a drinking fooseball tournament.


----------



## Noble Avenger (Jun 14, 2007)

One of the best mangas I've ever read. How does the anime stack up for those who have seen it?

For me, it's right up there with YYH, Naruto, Gundam Wing, and RK as one of my favorites.


----------



## Segan (Jun 14, 2007)

Anime is crap. Plain bullshit.

Not only did they leave Puck out. That's okay, I can live with that.

But what's not okay, is that THEY FUCKING LEFT OUT WYALD. It was the goddamn best part of the whole rescue part. And I'm sure, they also fucked up the eclipse in a similar way.

After finishing watching the rescue arc, I didn't bother to watch any other episodes anymore.


----------



## Cassius the Greatest (Jun 14, 2007)

I don know man, leaving puck out for the anime i thought it was a good idea.
it highlighted guts dark side a little more...


----------



## alanmh (Jun 14, 2007)

Noble Avenger said:


> One of the best mangas I've ever read. How does the anime stack up for those who have seen it?
> 
> For me, it's right up there with YYH, Naruto, Gundam Wing, and RK as one of my favorites.



The anime is right down there with Shippuuden unfortunately, in terms of quality, or maybe worse (is that even possible?  ). With the exception of the horribly catchy Engrish OP, the actual soundtrack was really good in my opinion. The biggest bummer is that it ends right as Guts loses his arm and eye...I wish a decent animation studio would pick up the rest of the story, but.....pipe dreams


----------



## Noble Avenger (Jun 14, 2007)

That sucks to hear. Berserk could make for an amazing anime...


----------



## MdB (Jun 14, 2007)

No... Just no... How in god's name can you compare Naruto (especially part 2) to an epic masterpiece like Berserk.


----------



## Pasty (Jun 14, 2007)

The anime is not as bad as your making it out to be, all things considered.  It's still incredibly good, aside from the real wtf cliffhanger.  I actually know 3 people who solely started reading manga because of the berserk cliffhanger and wanting to keep going with the story.


----------



## alanmh (Jun 15, 2007)

Well yeah it's not THAT bad, it re-awakened my anime interest in high school and I thoroughly enjoyed it having never read the manga prior to watching it...but you gotta admit it was chock-full of "lazy animation".


----------



## Muk (Jun 15, 2007)

actually the anime isn't bad at all. they stayed true to the manga style when they did the anime.

also they didn't use any CG in it; which Mirua doesn't do either. 

Depending on your taste, I'd say it's a perfect match to the manga. No fillers, just pure true to the story.


----------



## mister_napolean (Jun 15, 2007)

yeah that cliffhanger tells you that you want to know more about the anime/manga


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jun 15, 2007)

When is the next chapter due?


----------



## Zephos (Jun 15, 2007)

Muk said:


> actually the anime isn't bad at all. they stayed true to the manga style when they did the anime.
> 
> also they didn't use any CG in it; which Mirua doesn't do either.
> 
> Depending on your taste, I'd say it's a perfect match to the manga. No fillers, just pure true to the story.



There were two filler episodes. And a truckload was cut/edited.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jun 15, 2007)

@Pasty, what manga did your sig come from?


----------



## Segan (Jun 15, 2007)

Meh...

The people should have learned a lesson from the Kenshin OVA (Samurai X). It was good, man.
And I'm the type that usually trashes anime based on mangas, simply because their quality doesn't compare to the original manga.


----------



## MdB (Jun 15, 2007)

~Shin~ said:


> @Pasty, what manga did your sig come from?



the manga is named Jackels.


----------



## Segan (Jun 16, 2007)

MdB said:


> the manga is named Jackels.



No.

Jackals.


----------



## Jotun (Jun 20, 2007)

They should release OVAs when the series ends.


----------



## cl0ud_ (Jun 20, 2007)

i cant wait until the 22nd even though thats only 2 days away =P 

the anime actually had fillers? which episode? (needs to read the manga from beginning to femto raping caska)


----------



## Segan (Jun 21, 2007)

cl0ud_ said:


> i cant wait until the 22nd even though thats only 2 days away =P
> 
> the anime actually had fillers? which episode? (needs to read the manga from beginning to femto raping caska)



Don't. You will be disappointed by the anime.

...

I'm still mad at them for leaving Wyald out of this...


----------



## Segan (Jun 21, 2007)

I found an awesome real pic of Berserk


----------



## cl0ud_ (Jun 21, 2007)

i've actually seen better even though that one is pretty good. think i'll try to find it.... 

or not..... :'(


----------



## Segan (Jun 21, 2007)

Better find it...such pics are way too awesome to stay lost somewhere in the nirvana of the internets...


----------



## cl0ud_ (Jun 21, 2007)

google sucks. but i found it along with some other good ones on 4chan.


----------



## Segan (Jun 21, 2007)

That's one hell of a sword there...wonder, what it would weigh.

Griffith looks okay so far, the hair is too flat, but whatever. Guts, however, seems too small...


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jun 21, 2007)

Cosplay will never, ever, ever, ever look cool.


----------



## Segan (Jun 21, 2007)

Doesn't matter. Just having the sword itself will make you look cool by definition...


----------



## Sasori (Jun 21, 2007)

Toiletnojutsu said:


> Cosplay will never, ever, ever, ever look cool.


I disagree.

But for Berserk, I agree. It can never look cool, just due to the nature of the art.


----------



## Muk (Jun 21, 2007)

tomorrow is going to be the new raw right?

can't wait XD


----------



## cl0ud_ (Jun 21, 2007)

Segan said:


> That's one hell of a sword there...wonder, what it would weigh.
> 
> Griffith looks okay so far, the hair is too flat, but whatever. Guts, however, seems too small...



if the guts cosplayer beefed up a little bit he'd look much better. yeah, griffith's hair should be puffy at the top.


----------



## Segan (Jun 21, 2007)

Cigarettes and Chocolate Milk said:


> Hey that's cool with me.  It's nice to know that it is coming soon.



Good that you are cool with that. EG is doing an outstanding job with its scanlantions, after all...

That being said, I'm dying to see the next chapter =)

And please no Griffith anymore. He's got pretty much all of his bases covered...


----------



## cl0ud_ (Jun 21, 2007)

lol what do you expect from griffith? =P


----------



## alanmh (Jun 21, 2007)

FINALLY! A new Berserk chapter is within our grasps!


----------



## Arishem (Jun 21, 2007)

The big issue with Guts cosplayers is that they're too damn scrawny. My brother could actually make a good copy, which is one of the first things that came to my mind when I began to read Berserk. I think he's around the proper height (6'3) and he has the same kind of muscular build. He also has the same skin tone and short cropped black hair. Too bad I'd never be able to convince him to do it. 

Anyway, hooray for the new chapter!


----------



## alanmh (Jun 21, 2007)

Here's hoping we actually get to see Guts & company this chapter...


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 22, 2007)

Havent posted in here for centuries...

Whats the situation on the manga??? what chapter is it in?

God.. Hows everyone!?


----------



## MdB (Jun 22, 2007)

Still no RAW...


----------



## Cobblestone Curfews (Jun 22, 2007)

Pasty said:


> The anime is not as bad as your making it out to be, all things considered.  It's still incredibly good, aside from the real wtf cliffhanger.  I actually know 3 people who solely started reading manga because of the berserk cliffhanger and wanting to keep going with the story.



It started me back into watching anime and it started me reading manga for the first time(I in turn enlightened other friends). It was pure chance I found it too, I worked at Hollywood video at the time, and was going to a strip club with my buddy who turned 18 2 days after I did so I had to wait for him at his work. They made him stay late so I walked over to the blockbuster in the parking lot where he worked for shits and giggles, found myself in the animation section, saw berserk and said, well damn this looks good, rent the first disc, the next day I put it in, finish the first disc and drive 110 mph to Blockbuster for the next 4 discs (they didn't have 6.) 

When I reached that cliffhanger I went insane at midnight, vowed I wouldn't sleep until I read all the released berserk, then I just couldn't stop and read gantz, fist of the north star, fruits basket, and so many others in a 2 day spree of joy.


----------



## Silentmagi (Jun 23, 2007)

Is Chapter 286 out yet? and if so, could i get it sent to me please?  Also, I'm not sure if im posting in the appropriate place anymore. My old link said that i was accessing a closed area to the public. Thanks ^^


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 23, 2007)

Hey Segan... its Dheano here... had a name change..

Im uptodate with everything (nevertheless, thanks for the "update" you gave me.. :winnk)... I posted here until they had the 3 months break 

Eagerly waiting for the new chap...


----------



## Segan (Jun 23, 2007)

Royal Paladine said:


> Hey Segan... its Dheano here... had a name change..
> 
> Im uptodate with everything (nevertheless, thanks for the "update" you gave me.. :winnk)... I posted here until they had the 3 months break
> 
> Eagerly waiting for the new chap...



Dheano? Fuck yeah, it has been a long time!

How come you changed your nick?


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 23, 2007)

To be very honest I have no fucking clue...

But I'll probably change it again next time I have a chance...

Hows our Berserk going?? No RAW yet??
And you, hows life treating you?


----------



## Segan (Jun 23, 2007)

Royal Paladine said:


> To be very honest I have no fucking clue...


o_0

Uhm, ok...whatever.



> Hows our Berserk going?? No RAW yet??
> And you, hows life treating you?



No raw, but chapter 286 has been published since June 22nd.

And life is going fine as it is.

Maybe you noticed, that the manga pimps section isn't at its usual place. If you want to get access to its content, go to your UserCP, and then under group memberships and request to join the Trading Post Members.
After it's approved you can go to the Outskirts Trading Post forum and find all the threads that once belonged to the Manga Pimps forum as well as the 0day release thread.


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 23, 2007)

Segan said:


> o_0
> 
> Uhm, ok...whatever.



 Well, that was regarding the name change... my bad... 





> No raw, but chapter 286 has been published since June 22nd.
> 
> And life is going fine as it is.
> 
> ...



Yeah I applied for it on the first day.... ><

Thanks anyway :3


----------



## Segan (Jun 23, 2007)

Okay, so please clear me out. Did you simply avoind the Berserk thread or were you absent from the whole forum?

First I thought it was the latter, now I think it's the former...

Oh, whatever...welcome back


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 23, 2007)

I was absent from this thread only... Since there wern'y no chapters coming out, I didn't think many people would be posting here... so I didn't check..

Yeah, thanks.... I'll be much more active now....


----------



## Segan (Jun 23, 2007)

Feel free to do so.

You came just at the right moment with the latest chapter being out since yesterday in Japan.


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 23, 2007)

They call me TimeWatcher for a reason


----------



## alanmh (Jun 23, 2007)

*Checks EG's update section every hour*


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 23, 2007)

Im anxious, Berserk is the longest thing Ive followed after football and basketball...
I love it too much


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 24, 2007)

anyone know where I can dl the artbook?


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Jun 24, 2007)

A small summary of events: Days pass by calmly on the ship as it sails toward its destination. Things go well for the group with Guts considered his savior by Roderick. Farnese pursues her magical training under Schierke and has reached the stage where she's able to let her spirit flow away from her body. Meanwhile Isidro and a certain knight do their own thing on the deck.

by Aazealh from SK

Edit: Next episode will come out on July 13th.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 24, 2007)

a peaceful Berserk chapter...................................................


----------



## Segan (Jun 24, 2007)

Lucifer said:


> A small summary of events: Days pass by calmly on the ship as it sails toward its destination. Things go well for the group with Guts considered his savior by Roderick. Farnese pursues her magical training under Schierke and has reached the stage where she's able to let her spirit flow away from her body. Meanwhile Isidro and a certain knight do their own thing on the deck.
> 
> by Aazealh from SK
> 
> Edit: Next episode will come out on July 13th.



Thanks for the summary.

I guess, there was enough action in the last few chapters anyway. Hopefully they arrive on the island next chapter.


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 24, 2007)

Thanks Lucifer for the summary and links!


----------



## Segan (Jun 24, 2007)

And I felt so free to download them without asking...  *evil mode*


----------



## cl0ud_ (Jun 24, 2007)

hope the chapter comes out soon let alone a RAW scan


----------



## Mori` (Jun 25, 2007)

nice to be back with gutts and co, as expected a wonderful looking chapter. Was nice to see a little indication of Farneze's continued improvement in all things magical.

last page of the chapter, manly gutts, manly


----------



## Segan (Jun 25, 2007)

moridin said:


> nice to be back with gutts and co, as expected a wonderful looking chapter. Was nice to see a little indication of Farneze's continued improvement in all things magical.
> 
> last page of the chapter, manly gutts, manly



Not like there was a single moment where Guts didn't look manly...

On a sidenote, I wonder if
*Spoiler*: __ 



Isidro and Serpico recognized Azan? Well, Serpico HAS to recognize him, but I can't be sure, because I can't read the raw.
Guts is no question since he fought with Azan once.


----------



## Mori` (Jun 25, 2007)

> Not like there was a single moment where Guts didn't look manly...



i meant particularly manly =p

or maybe i've just missed him *sniff*


----------



## Segan (Jun 25, 2007)

So true. I also did miss him.

You know, I've been thinking, that Guts is somewhat the equivalent of Captain America in the Berserk Universe. You know, the physical peak of a human.

I can't possibly imagine that there's another human that could stand up to Guts in combat in Berserk. Though, if he were to fight the Tapasa bare-handed, it would be dangerous, even if it's only 1on1.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 25, 2007)

Awesome chapter as always, now we gotta wait until July 13th for the newest chapter.


----------



## Mori` (Jun 25, 2007)

also the raw was missing this







> I can't possibly imagine that there's another human that could stand up to Guts in combat in Berserk. Though, if he were to fight the Tapasa bare-handed, it would be dangerous, even if it's only 1on1.



yep pretty much :3 Gutts is a pinnacle of human physicality

july 13th can't come soon enough :3


----------



## cl0ud_ (Jun 25, 2007)

the wait this time around for 287 is shorter so i'm not complaining


----------



## Muk (Jun 25, 2007)

ahh i called it on the EG forum. it was the ship that took so much time to draw =3

and guts is totally the GAR type

i like the colored pages =3

too bad EG still hasn't released the scan yet.


----------



## Segan (Jun 25, 2007)

Yeah, that ship sure looks like a lot of work.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 26, 2007)

Wow I havn't been this hyped up over a manga series in a looong ! time. I've read 6 volumes in 2 days and that's a record for me. I'm only on vol. 10 atm. The artwork is just amazing, every panel is very well detailed, Kentaro Miura must have his hands full all the time. Great plot, Great action, and Great sex. 

Can't wait to catch up with the rest of u guyz.


----------



## Segan (Jun 26, 2007)

Yeah, keep reading. It's one of the best mangas around here...


----------



## Goodfellow (Jun 26, 2007)

moridin said:


> also the raw was missing this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, I think he has lost it status as the perfect human. His body is too damaged.

How much do you think Gutts is bothered by all his injuries? (he must've broken his ribs multiple times, fingers, arms as well. Never his legs though. He got that big scar slann gave him. And of course the missing eye and arm)

Wonder if Casca is the only person going to get some fixing (*if* she gets some, although I'm hoping for it. Sane Casca would bring some new group dynamic, which would be interesting)

Those pics you got there are cool by the way


----------



## Segan (Jun 26, 2007)

Guy, they use magic to heal...of course Guts is going to be in perfect shape. All he needs is time. And fairy pulver.


----------



## Goodfellow (Jun 26, 2007)

Segan said:


> Guy, they use magic to heal...of course Guts is going to be in perfect shape. All he needs is time. And fairy pulver.



Yeah, but the fairy pulver wasn't able to heal the slann wound properly right? Also, one have to wonder how many times you can patch up a guy before something starts to break <.<

No, I'm expecting some more in depth repairs when they reach their destination.


----------



## cl0ud_ (Jun 26, 2007)

what is GAR suppose to mean? 

if sane casca ever returns i'll probably cry.


----------



## Segan (Jun 26, 2007)

The_Teacher said:


> *Yeah, but the fairy pulver wasn't able to heal the slann wound properly right?* Also, one have to wonder how many times you can patch up a guy before something starts to break <.<
> 
> No, I'm expecting some more in depth repairs when they reach their destination.



I said, all he needs is *time* and fairy pulver. He would have needed much more time to heal than those few hours he got that day. Guts was physically pushed far too soon, that's why the wound Slann gave him broke up.

But that pulver can heal anything, if the patient is still alive.


----------



## Mori` (Jun 26, 2007)

> Yeah, but the fairy pulver wasn't able to heal the slann wound properly right?



if they actually reach their destination there's going to be a hell of a lot more than 2 fairies there to help out and I'd imagine the whole place feels a hell of a lot more magical on the whole xD

it'd be awesome if it was a place no evil could enter due to the fairy arts, gutts might get a well deserved few days real rest and recuperation.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 26, 2007)

This was a pretty good chapter. Not much happened, but it was good to see Guts and friends again. I really hope this new group survives. Our hero deserves it. He's been forced to fight alone for too long. I really hope the Godhand and Idea get what's coming to them at the end.

On a side note, I wonder how Guts would do against zoanoids. He'd probably do fairly well against low end bioforms, but upper end normal zoanoids would give him a rough time. Hyper Zoanoids would probably slaughter him.


----------



## Segan (Jun 26, 2007)

What the hell are Zoanoids? *looking at certain someone's ava and sig...*


----------



## SaiST (Jun 26, 2007)

Bio Booster Armor Guyver, Segan.


----------



## Segan (Jun 26, 2007)

Killua said:


> Bio Booster Armor Guyver, Segan.



Let me guess: it's some sort of biological and intelligent mech warrior or something along the line?


----------



## MdB (Jun 26, 2007)

Meh... Breaking the seconds hardest mineral on earth with a simple lunge is superhuman. 

And the page that shows the ship is just astonishing.


----------



## Segan (Jun 26, 2007)

MdB said:


> Meh... Breaking the seconds hardest mineral on earth with a simple lunge is superhuman.
> 
> And the page that shows the ship is just astonishing.



What's the second hardest mineral on earth?


----------



## MdB (Jun 26, 2007)

Corundum. 

post to short blablabla.


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 26, 2007)

MdB said:


> *And the page that shows the ship is just astonishing*.



His artwork makes me wet often...


----------



## MdB (Jun 26, 2007)

Royal Paladine said:


> His artwork makes me wet often...



It makes me cum sometimes. Wondering how he will introduce the island of fairies, wizards, witches and other fairytails.


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 26, 2007)

We can expect something spetacular, since he loves to add millimetrical details to all of his art...
Is amazing how he keeps his own standards so high... one of the reason I rate this Manga as the best out there.


----------



## MdB (Jun 26, 2007)

That's true, also the amount of detail he puts into his background is simply amazing. So it going to be something awesome.


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 26, 2007)

Yeah..
people moan because chapters normaly comes out every forthnight, but if you take into consideration the amount of detail he applies to it, you can't say crap.....


----------



## Arishem (Jun 26, 2007)

It's a pleasure just looking at the panels. I've finally understood the appeal of monthly and bi-monthly mangas in these last couple months. Although, I just started reading them within that time span. The lesser series are adequate to fill in the gaps between chapters for me. 

Zoanoids are processed humans in Guyver. In that series, human beings are the end result of a couple million years of genetic engineering as living bioweapons. Of course, our base bodies are nothing to get excited about, but we all have the potential to transform into monstrous alternate forms using the DNA from previous organisms down the line. The people with the ability to do this are called Zoanoids.

Normal Zoanoids
Strength: 1-6 tons 
Durability: from high caliber bullets bouncing off of their skin to a HE grenade not even breaking one's skin
Weapons: steel crushing jaws, steel shredding claws, biolasers capable of popping a M1 with one shot, acid, and all sorts of other nasty stuff

Hyper Zoanoids
Strength: 6-30 tons
Durability: shrugging off class 40 blows empowered by intertia generators that increase their force 10 fold, commenting that top of the line anti-tank missiles tickle, and taking 3 attacks equivalent to a tank's AP shell in the same area with no penetration
Weapons: more lasers, brain wave controlled missiles, swords and claws that can cut through any known materials, explosive chemicals, stronger acid, electricity generation, and fire that can evaporate steel. 

Zoalords (the guy in my old sig is the most poweful one) 
It'd be pointless to even mention them, because Gutts would never be able to beat any without a humongous upgrade in all areas.


----------



## Segan (Jun 26, 2007)

What the hell...

It's not even fair to match Guts with any kind of Zoanoids you described. If even the normal ones deflect high caliber bullets, what the hell is Guts gonna do with a fucking sword, and be it so big? Even if he could match the strength of a lower Zoanoid, he couldn't go up against such durability...


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 26, 2007)

> It's not even fair to match Guts with any kind of Zoanoids you described. If even the normal ones deflect high caliber bullets, *what the hell is Guts gonna do with a fucking sword, and be it so big*? Even if he could match the strength of a lower Zoanoid, he couldn't go up against such durability...



He can go Berserk ...


----------



## Arishem (Jun 26, 2007)

Zoanoids are kind of random with how their aspects match up. There are very few who are well rounded. Gregole, the normal zoanoid with the tough skin, is kind of clumsy and not very agile. Ramotith is nothing more than a big gorilla with claws and sharp teeth. The ones with bio-lasers are not suited for close combat at all, and their weapons take a long time to recharge.


----------



## Segan (Jun 26, 2007)

That's what I was talking about. The only way to match the strength of a Zoanoid described above would be going berserk. But even if he does, there's no way for him to exceed the impact a high caliber can inflict.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 26, 2007)

Hmm, how do you think the Apostles would match up to them?


----------



## Segan (Jun 26, 2007)

Not at all it seems. At least not those who are mainly physically oriented. Zodd, Locus and Irvine would be out of the game.

But I don't know about a Zoanoid's resistance to elements, such as fire and lightning (Grunbeld and Ganishka, anyone?).


----------



## Arishem (Jun 26, 2007)

Segan said:


> Not at all it seems. At least not those who are mainly physically oriented. Zodd, Locus and Irvine would be out of the game.
> 
> But I don't know about a Zoanoid's resistance to elements, such as fire and lightning (Grunbeld and Ganishka, anyone?).



Yeah, those guys are some pretty heavy hitters. Darzerb might be able to break Grunbeld's skin with his fists, since he's as strong as the Guyver. What is corundum's heat tolerance? The muscle bound hyper zoanoid breathes 3900 degree celcius flames. Zx-tole might be able to vape him entirely, since he has 13 bio lenses on his body, and each one can pop an Abrams by itself. Gaster might be able to do a lesser version of that with a full missile swarm. Thancrus would just cut through him entirely with his sonic swords. 

I don't think any of the Hyper Zoanoid Team 5 could take Ganishka out though. You would need to bring in a Zoalord for that, and they're more than capable of killing him.


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 26, 2007)

Danm...
these are some analysis..

I'll quickly butt in... you can't really compare the characters from both because they were created in two different dimensions.
Power control and biological characteristics from both worlds are completely different.
A fair match up would never happen, unless you adapt the characters from one series to the other...

But that'd be a pain in the titties... XD


----------



## MdB (Jun 26, 2007)

Seems to me only the Godhand and The Idea Of Evil would win against those creatures (Well actually slaughter them, but you get the point)


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 26, 2007)

Femto.....


----------



## Arishem (Jun 26, 2007)

Do all of the Godhand share the same powers? It seems to me that they're specialized. I'm not denying their prowess, but each one seems to have a specific ability befitting their status. It looks like Void uses portals and Femto looks like he uses gravity or telekinesis. 

The zoalords are the same way. Guyot and Mirabilis manipulate gravity and can create blackholes. Purgstall can manipulate all of the ions for a couple miles around and create Enel class lightning bolts. Yentsui can create space time portals that redirect attacks anywhere he chooses or to bisect an opponent entirely. Alkanphel, who is the original zoalord, shattered a planetoid almost as big as the Earth, and it's been stated that his twelve chosen lords working together wouldn't be able to take him down in a fight. He actually survived getting sucked into Guyot's black hole.


----------



## Segan (Jun 27, 2007)

Basically, the God Hand manipulate reality itself. And it's safe to assume that they can do much more than showed to us.

So unless the Zoanoids can warp reality, they stand no chance against the God Hand.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 27, 2007)

*sigh*, reality warping is a bitch. I'm really curious to see what form Guts upgrade to fight the powers that be comes in. It'll probably be a couple years before we see any hints of such though.


----------



## Segan (Jun 27, 2007)

The problem is, that the God Hand are powerful beings, but they are astrals. They can't appear in the real world as they please. Certain conditions needs to be met.

And the only way for a mortal to defeat a God Hand would be (theoretically, since it doesn't take their capabilities into account) if you possess a weapon that is empowered with deaths of astrals, such as ghosts.

One example is Slann, but she was basically only playing around and let Guts pierce her.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Jun 28, 2007)

Berserk 286 by E-G


----------



## Goodfellow (Jun 28, 2007)

Lucifer said:


> Berserk 286 by E-G



Oh yeah!!
Thanks


----------



## T4R0K (Jun 28, 2007)

Lucifer ate my soul, but it was worth it. Thanks !!!!!

I was going nuts for the past  2 month !!


----------



## Segan (Jun 28, 2007)

Azan and Isidro are hilarious...


----------



## cl0ud_ (Jun 28, 2007)

farnese is progressing pretty fast. bet she'll learn some new magic at elfheim that schiereke does'nt even know.


----------



## fireofthewill (Jun 28, 2007)

Hey, I'm a noob to this series and don't really know much about it. However, I see it alot on other threads and lots of people constantly recommend and praise it as the ultimate manga ever. However, I am concerned with its duration b/c I don't want to wait another 10+ years to see it end. Can somebody tell me if they know this manga will end sometime?


----------



## Amen (Jun 28, 2007)

Yeah, it's not going to end soon...
Estimate anywhere from 5-20years.


----------



## Segan (Jun 29, 2007)

fireofthewill said:


> Hey, I'm a noob to this series and don't really know much about it. However, I see it alot on other threads and lots of people constantly recommend and praise it as the ultimate manga ever. However, I am concerned with its duration b/c I don't want to wait another 10+ years to see it end. Can somebody tell me if they know this manga will end sometime?



That's not our problem, really...

Read it or leave it be, if you are concerned about it's length. I'm reading Hajime no Ippo for about 80 volumes, and an end isn't even close. Doesn't prevent me from reading.

One Piece has more than 40 volumes, and an end isn't even close as well. And I bet, you still read it despite the fact that it already runs for 10 years and with no end in sight.

If you read One Piece despite its long run and uncertainity of its end, why would you deny reading Berserk then?

Of course, I'm just assuming you do read One Piece. If not, my whole example falls into water.


----------



## Goodfellow (Jun 29, 2007)

I wonder if Gutts will be forced to do some fighting at seas, or is if it just going to be smooth sailing from now on for team Gutts.


----------



## Segan (Jun 29, 2007)

I expect smooth sailing. Any more fights would be an overdosis...

If you read the last few chapters as a whole, that is.


----------



## Amen (Jun 29, 2007)

Does anyone else think that its weird how Azan never took off his helmet?


----------



## Goodfellow (Jun 29, 2007)

Segan said:


> I expect smooth sailing. Any more fights would be an overdosis...
> 
> If you read the last few chapters as a whole, that is.



Yeah, I think so too. Although I wonder when Griffith's battle with Ganishka will start. During the seavoyage or when they've arrived to the elfland?


----------



## Segan (Jun 29, 2007)

Amen said:


> Does anyone else think that its weird how Azan never took off his helmet?



Isn't that obvious? Because he believes, nobody will recognize him that way...

@Teacher: Well, I don't know. He may try and build up his reputation withing the Church sphere even more before he goes against Ganishka. Or he might want to think of a plan of assaulting Ganishka while preventing the armies of the Church national members from participating.
I can imagine some issues arising when they get to know the existence of Apostles...but then again, the human Neo Hawks seemed to accept them as no big deal.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 30, 2007)

Lol, I got this dude at a local hobby shop. He's a pretty nice display figure with great detail and size.


----------



## alanmh (Jun 30, 2007)

Trick Shot said:


> Lol, I got this dude at a local hobby shop. He's a pretty nice display figure with great detail and size.



That's an epic figure.

I love how we got to see Guts in only the very LAST panel of the new chapter


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 1, 2007)

Trick Shot... somewhere in this thread a webpage was posted with all the figures from the series...
they look extremely awsome and I'd love to get my hands in one like the pic you posted....


----------



## alanmh (Jul 2, 2007)

Boosh. Everybody's Changing


----------



## fireofthewill (Jul 3, 2007)

Segan said:


> That's not our problem, really...
> 
> Read it or leave it be, if you are concerned about it's length. I'm reading Hajime no Ippo for about 80 volumes, and an end isn't even close. Doesn't prevent me from reading.
> 
> ...



Lol, I in fact do not read or watch OP. Anyways, I was just curious so thanks for your answers. Usually, when I read an anime, I like to know that there's an end in sight and if it drags on too long, I worry that something will happen to the author, which will lead another less competent person to butcher the ending. But thats my preferences, thanks for your help; I'll check on this in a couple of years.


----------



## Segan (Jul 6, 2007)

Try the pimping thread. It's in the Outskirt Trading Post. Requires a membership. And for a membership you require 50 posts and being registered for at least 1 month.


----------



## Pintsize (Jul 7, 2007)

So, I read all of current Berserk, and wow, people weren't kidding about this manga. It certainly wasn't just trendwhoring, Guts is certainly the biggest badass in any manga I've read, and it's still more intersting at 280+ chapters than most mangas are when they start out. Berserk is manga king, what can I say?

Do have a few questions, though.

So they get to Elfhelm, Casca does or does not get her memory back. How long are they going to stay there? And when they leave, are they going after Griffith? Personal vendettas aside, Griffith certainly seems to be doing everything right: minimal number of casualties in war, keeping the apostles under control, and he looks like he's about to unite all the nations under his own government. So that means world peace. Is Guts seriously going to shatter that for his personal gains, while at the same time bringing his companions into danger? At the beginning of the manga, I would have said yes, but as of now, I wouldn't agree.

Of course, we know Guts has to go after somebody, and it's most likely going to be Griffith, or someone Griffith related. So, with all the points listed above, what do you think Griffith will have to do to get Guts going after him? Sacrifice people constantly? Attack Elfhelm? Change the world in some twisted way?

If they arrive in Elfhelm, do you think there will be a timeskip? For Farn to learn magic, Casca to heal, Ishidro and Shierke to grow up, and for things in midland to turn nasty? If there is a timeskip, and Guts and co stay in Elfhelm for the duration of it, how will they be called back into action?

Finally, though I know all answers are purely theoretical; how the hell is Guts going to kill the godhand? And the Idea of Evil?


----------



## Segan (Jul 7, 2007)

Those are questions that itch us all, too.

But regarding Griffith doing the right things: Don't forget that it was Griffith who commanded the extermiation of Flora, who didn't pose any actual threat to him. This action alone should tell you, that Griffith isn't exactly full of good intentions.
As Skull Knight stated, it was the mere possibility that Flora's power would be capable of opposing (and possibly defeating) Griffith, is why Griffith went after Flora.

I am pretty sure, even after defeating the Kushans along with Ganishka and bringing peace to Midland, Griffith isn't going to stop here.

And also, there's a prophecy that has been announced long ago. It's the prophecy of the Black Hawk who will bring the age of darkness and rule the wastelands.
I don't remember the exact wording, but the content is pretty much the same.


----------



## MdB (Jul 7, 2007)

Isn't it the God Hand's job to bring fear, sadness, sorrow etc etc in the physical plane? I doubt Griffith is going to keep the world in peace.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jul 7, 2007)

I wonder how a timeskip would work out?


----------



## lavi69 (Jul 7, 2007)

could someone tell me where to get the first volume plz, i dont really know where to get them


----------



## Segan (Jul 7, 2007)

You should have met the requirements for joining the Outskirt Trading Posts, so go to your UserCP, then to Group Memberships and then request to join.

After your request has been approved you can go to the Outskirt Trading Posts and request the volumes in the Berserk Pimping Project thread. If you already have access, then go there:

The "We Got Some Sense Beaten Into Us By Naruto" FC


----------



## lavi69 (Jul 7, 2007)

ok  thanks


----------



## Sess (Jul 12, 2007)

Well look, a Berserk thread. Well I guess I should sign my name on the list of people who think Berserk is the best manga of all time.

I actually have a thread on my own forums designed to convince people to watch and read Berserk. I've been thinking about making a similar thread here, but the restrictions on what you can put into posts here are much higher, so I'd have to simplify it quite a bit, which would be lame.

This is how the thread looks now....
this little picture


----------



## Segan (Jul 12, 2007)

Sess said:


> Well look, a Berserk thread. Well I guess I should sign my name on the list of people who think Berserk is the best manga of all time.
> 
> I actually have a thread on my own forums designed to convince people to watch and read Berserk. I've been thinking about making a similar thread here, but the restrictions on what you can put into posts here are much higher, so I'd have to simplify it quite a bit, which would be lame.
> 
> ...



Damn, that looks awesome!

I would suggest you to make a new thread here in this forum with the same content. The title could be like "The Berserk Discussion thread - Vol. 2.0" or so.

But with that you could make the Berserk Manga Pimping thread in the Outskirt Trading Post totally useless


----------



## MdB (Jul 12, 2007)

Sess said:


> Well look, a Berserk thread. Well I guess I should sign my name on the list of people who think Berserk is the best manga of all time.
> 
> I actually have a thread on my own forums designed to convince people to watch and read Berserk. I've been thinking about making a similar thread here, but the restrictions on what you can put into posts here are much higher, so I'd have to simplify it quite a bit, which would be lame.
> 
> ...



I just repped you for that epic thread. Just like Segan said, you really need to make a thread about it on this board.


----------



## Segan (Jul 12, 2007)

I would give him rep if he made a thread exactly like the one in his own forum. It just needs to be done here.


----------



## Goodfellow (Jul 12, 2007)

Hey guys, check out this motivator I did^^


----------



## Segan (Jul 12, 2007)

Reminds me of how awesome the Guts-Zodd team-up was, again.

But honestly, your motivator text is kinda lame... ^^


----------



## Mori` (Jul 12, 2007)

do not direct link to images saved here ><

D:


----------



## Sess (Jul 12, 2007)

Yes I want to make that thread here, but I'll have to alter a lot of it. For one, most of it is in HTML. I use html tables and even a flash mp3 player, all of which will have to go. I've had trouble finding HTML to BBCODE converters that don't make tons of mistakes or leave behind broken code. I'll probably make a bunch of find/replace filters in TextPad or something. Gah, it's gonna suck. Oh well.

Thanks for the Rep by the way.

Oh, did anyone check out the three Berserk videos on that thread? They're very good...
Devil May Cry . 3  AnimeOne & Conclave


----------



## Segan (Jul 13, 2007)

You could just link the flash and mp3 stuff to your forum.

But as for the pics, it's ture, there's a high limit. Like only 9 images per post. But what you could do, is to put all images that you had put next to each other into a single image. A few big images with all the artwork to see.

And the manga scans examples can be linked to your forum as well as the flash and mp3 stuff.


----------



## Muk (Jul 13, 2007)

what already the next one??? XD

love!!!!!!!

and GAR


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 13, 2007)

i'm up to volume 9, i gotta say i'd never imagine this would be this awesome. 
and also there're a lot of porn in here
r they animated in anime???


----------



## Segan (Jul 14, 2007)

Anime is up to middle of vol. 14. And it left out a few things, like Puck and Wyald (I'm still pissed that they excluded Wyald).


----------



## MdB (Jul 14, 2007)

They also left out Skull Knight and the history of king Gaiseric or whatever his name is.


----------



## Havoc (Jul 14, 2007)

Anyone else think Berserk isn't as good as it used to be?

I'm getting kinda bored with it.


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 14, 2007)

> Anyone else think Berserk isn't as good as it used to be?
> 
> I'm getting kinda bored with it.



  

Well, Ive been following for over 10 years.... so I guess Im not bored...
Its the best manga ever brought out IMO...

No, not bored at all


----------



## Segan (Jul 14, 2007)

Havoc said:


> Anyone else think Berserk isn't as good as it used to be?
> 
> I'm getting kinda bored with it.



Had you read Griffith's scheme plots arc right after the Hawks ended the war on a basis of two months, you would have gotten bored, too. But reading it all at once was intriguing.

It's like with all other mangas, that we read chapter for chapter. When nothing happens, we groan and say "what, nothing? What are they wasting panels for?" and when something happens, it's like "about damn time" and so on...

But in the end, I guess you just don't appreciate the direction Miura drove Berserk to. If that's the case, you don't need to come here anymore...I for my part always thought, with every new volume Miura just got better again.


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 14, 2007)

True...
and Gutz burned body looks top... >__<


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jul 14, 2007)

Imo Berserk is one of those manga that you should read in a bunch rather than wait for a chapter at a time. Regardless, it's still one of the best manga around.


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 14, 2007)

Not necessarily....
Ive been following it for years....
and I never get bored, simply because the storyline never disapoints me, the artwork is awsome...

Miura style is unique and I love it... the amount of details he puts into it...
I can stare at a page for hours


----------



## Segan (Jul 14, 2007)

Sess said:


> Yes I want to make that thread here, but I'll have to alter a lot of it. For one, most of it is in HTML. I use html tables and even a flash mp3 player, all of which will have to go. I've had trouble finding HTML to BBCODE converters that don't make tons of mistakes or leave behind broken code. I'll probably make a bunch of find/replace filters in TextPad or something. Gah, it's gonna suck. Oh well.
> 
> Thanks for the Rep by the way.
> 
> ...



That video is not good.* It's godly*. Seriously, if you don't start to make a thread like this soon, I'll do it. It's just too awesome.

For the rest of you, get this video: 

It's as godly as I said.


----------



## Mori` (Jul 14, 2007)

Segan said:


> I love you!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



yeah the burns really surprised me, damn his whole body must be one big ball of pain. Barely any non scarred skin left, he needs a vacation!




Personally I think berserk is as good as its ever be, people tend to just get spoiled because they read a lot in a big batch and then have problems when they have to wait for the chapters to come out because it doesn't feel like its moving like it used to. Pretty standard with most series I think.


----------



## TJB (Jul 14, 2007)

I've been bored to tears with Berserk for awhile, all because of bloody Griffith.

Thank god we're back to Guts and co.

And concerning Guts in 287.


*Spoiler*: __ 



His appearance is kinda bothering me. Hopefully Elfheim can heal some of his wounds, if not all.


----------



## Segan (Jul 14, 2007)

TJB said:


> I've been bored to tears with Berserk for awhile, all because of bloody Griffin.
> 
> Thank god we're back to Guts and co.
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



You know, it's kinda boring when our main protagonist gets healed and leaves unscathed like nothing happened. It just reminds, that Guts is still a human.
Wounds can be healed, but scars remain. It's inevitable law in Berserk. The way it looks, Guts is physically healed, anyway. Exhaustion probably still remains, though.




Hopefully we get the scans these next days.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jul 14, 2007)

Segan said:


> That video is not good.* It's godly*. Seriously, if you don't start to make a thread like this soon, I'll do it. It's just too awesome.
> 
> For the rest of you, get this video:
> 
> It's as godly as I said.



Well after seeing that amv, it just makes me want to read Berserk again. Gutts is just so fucking badass.


----------



## Sess (Jul 14, 2007)

Segan said:


> You could just link the flash and mp3 stuff to your forum.
> 
> But as for the pics, it's ture, there's a high limit. Like only 9 images per post. But what you could do, is to put all images that you had put next to each other into a single image. A few big images with all the artwork to see.
> 
> And the manga scans examples can be linked to your forum as well as the flash and mp3 stuff.



Well the thread is set up to play random tracks when you view it to give an effect. It's not quite the same thing if I just put links to the music. Also, nearly all the images are links to larger versions. If I put them all into one image, how do I make the links? Since I cannot use html tags I cannot make hot spots. Bah!



Segan said:


> That video is not good.* It's godly*. Seriously, if you don't start to make a thread like this soon, I'll do it. It's just too awesome.
> 
> For the rest of you, get this video:
> 
> It's as godly as I said.



Yeah, that's a great video, but don't skip the other two! They're amazing as well!


----------



## Segan (Jul 15, 2007)

Berserk scan is out: Online Viewing


*Spoiler*: __ 



Seems like he realizes he won't get the old Casca back. I predict he will refrain from asking the fairy king for healing Casca's mind.


----------



## MdB (Jul 15, 2007)

TJB said:


> I've been bored to tears with Berserk for awhile, all because of bloody Griffith.
> 
> Thank god we're back to Guts and co.
> 
> ...



Wait you hate plot development?


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 15, 2007)

> Wait you hate plot development?



lol ....
I need to learn how to colour on photoshop so I can start colouring beserk...


----------



## Pasty (Jul 15, 2007)

"Even if we painstakingly piece together something lost, I guess it doesn't mean it will be back to normal."

That's a great quote.  Pretty much summarizes their entire relationship.


----------



## Segan (Jul 16, 2007)

Pasty said:


> "Even if we painstakingly piece together something lost, I guess it doesn't mean it will be back to normal."
> 
> That's a great quote.  Pretty much summarizes their entire relationship.



Not just his relationship with Casca. It also perfectly summarizes his whole life.


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 16, 2007)

> It also perfectly summarizes his whole life.



Yeah, I agree to that


----------



## TJB (Jul 16, 2007)

MdB said:


> Wait you hate plot development?



Only if my dislike for a certain character means I hate plot development.

At this rate, just who the hell has the patience to read Berserk for some plot development anyway?


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 16, 2007)

> At this rate, just who the hell has the patience to read Berserk for some plot development anyway?



Ive been reading for over 10 years


----------



## MdB (Jul 16, 2007)

TJB said:


> Only if my dislike for a certain character means I hate plot development.
> 
> At this rate, just who the hell has the patience to read Berserk for some plot development anyway?



Because the story Muira tells is a big factor that makes Berserk awesome. If you want non stop boring action you should check out Bleach.


----------



## TJB (Jul 16, 2007)

Royal Paladine said:


> Ive been reading for over 10 years



Go you. 



MdB said:


> Because the story Muira tells is a big factor that makes Berserk awesome.



I agree to that somewhat. I just don't think I have another 15+ years in me waiting for the conclussion. 

At this point, I only read Berserk for the amazing art and the main characters relationships.

Anyway, this is pointless. Moving on now.

Do you think Zodd may join the protaganists at some point, or become an outside factor against Griffith or something?


----------



## Segan (Jul 16, 2007)

TJB said:


> [...]
> 
> Do you think Zodd may join the protaganists at some point, or become an outside factor against Griffith or something?



No. I think, Zodd is better than betraying the one he willingly bows his head down to and defends against enemies.


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 16, 2007)

> No. I think, Zodd is better than betraying the one he willingly bows his head down to and defends against enemies.



you know, this is not the first time it came to my head that Zodd may become a neutral...
I think he still loves Griffith to bits, but Gatts is earning a lot of respect from Zodd.... I think that Zodds admire Gatts determination, fighting style and monstruous abilities for a human...


----------



## Cromer (Jul 16, 2007)

Royal Paladine said:


> you know, this is not the first time it came to my head that Zodd may become a neutral...
> I think he still loves Griffith to bits, but Gatts is earning a lot of respect from Zodd.... I think that Zodds admire Gatts determination, fighting style and monstruous abilities for a human...



All that you posit is true, yet Zodd become neutral? I'm not convinced.


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 16, 2007)

I do think Zodd will still serve Griffith...
but when I said neutral I didnt mean he was cut the realtion with Griffith, I mean that in a potential fight between Gatts and Griffith, if Griffith asked Zodd to deal with Gatts, Zodd would say no and let Griffith fight Gatts instead...

He already has a mutual respect fro Gatts, I just see that increase as the story develops...


----------



## TJB (Jul 16, 2007)

Lets face it, at the moment Guts could use all the help he can get.

Since I've always anticipated an apostle joining Guts against Godhand. It would suit me fine if said apostle would be Zodd, he has afterall aided Guts in the past.


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 16, 2007)

finger crossed to that >_<


----------



## Segan (Jul 16, 2007)

Royal Paladine said:


> you know, this is not the first time it came to my head that Zodd may become a neutral...
> I think he still loves Griffith to bits, but Gatts is earning a lot of respect from Zodd.... I think that Zodds admire Gatts determination, fighting style and monstruous abilities for a human...


Respect is not the same as devotion. 



Royal Paladine said:


> I do think Zodd will still serve Griffith...
> but when I said neutral I didnt mean he was cut the realtion with Griffith, I mean that in a potential fight between Gatts and Griffith, if Griffith asked Zodd to deal with Gatts, Zodd would say no and let Griffith fight Gatts instead...
> 
> He already has a mutual respect fro Gatts, I just see that increase as the story develops...


Come on. Zodd showed respect during the very first encounter. Two years he had even more respect for Guts due to the fact that he survived the eclipse and that his skill and power increased as he fought his way through the past years.
In the third encounter, however, Zodd made it more than clear, that if Guts was going to lay a finger on Griffith, he would tear him to pieces.

Respect? Yeah, there is. But Zodd ain't gonna be neutral and disobey Griffith. His dialogue with Skull Knight at Flora's made it obvious, that he's gonna do whater Griffith tells him to.



TJB said:


> Lets face it, at the moment Guts could use all the help he can get.
> 
> Since I've always anticipated an apostle joining Guts against Godhand. It would suit me fine if said apostle would be Zodd, he has afterall aided Guts in the past.



Sure, Guts will need all the help he can get. But it's not going to happen with Zodd. As for him having helped Guts on several occasions, there are other reasons.
Zodd realized from the first encounter that Guts had to be a close friend to Griffith and without a doubt he also knew that in order to become an Apostle (or God Hand for that matter) the chosen one would have to sacrifice the closest ones to him. Guts was definitely close to Griffith.
And also, Zodd himself stated that he wished for Guts to survive so that they both would face each other again and fight. Zodd is a battle maniac after all.

As for Apostles joining Guts in the battle against the God Hand respectively Griffith, the only one I can see, is Ganishka, if anything. All others already joined Griffith and they sure as hell aren't going to leave him.

I know, it's all speculation, and it's not like I can see in the future and claim my predictions as absolute truth.

But still, mark my words. Zodd ain't gonna go neutral, much less join Guts in his quest to strike Griffith and the rest of the God Hand down.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 16, 2007)

i finally finished it all. it took me two straight night and cost me a lot, but i finished it. this is really awesome, sometimes it's too slow and wasted with unnecessary talk and all, but in overall it's great. 
for the first time i felt heart ache for the manga character. after finishing reading, i went back and looked over a couple of chapters and saw casca fightin' and all, i felt so sorry for her. 
griffith's revival arc was the cruelest arc ever, maybe ever in the manga history. that was too harsh. 

my fav would be the skull knight (death god) and gutt (gat) himself, and of course casca. 
i'm really looking forward to reading it till the end. i hope it gets more and more interesting.
and also i cant wait to see released (true form) griffith in fight, to see his full power.


for those who need the manga in volumes,   hinan0


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 16, 2007)

> But still, mark my words. Zodd ain't gonna go neutral, much less join Guts in his quest to strike Griffith and the rest of the God Hand down.



lol... I don't mean he'll switch sides or go neutral (God... my explanation do sux >_<)
What I tried to say is that Zodd will not stop Gatts if he challenges Griffith one-to-one... he'll probably step aside and see how Gatts will fight Griffith....

They'll probably become what Zodd//Skull Knight are.... Respected enemies


----------



## Segan (Jul 16, 2007)

Royal Paladine said:


> lol... I don't mean he'll switch sides or go neutral (God... my explanation do sux >_<)
> *What I tried to say is that Zodd will not stop Gatts if he challenges Griffith one-to-one... he'll probably step aside and see how Gatts will fight Griffith*....
> 
> They'll probably become what Zodd//Skull Knight are.... Respected enemies



That's neutral behavior, no matter how I look at it.

Anyway, Zodd said, he would tear Guts apart if he attempts to get Griffith. He was very clear about that.


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 16, 2007)

lol...
lets wait and see..... I stick with my hopeful opinion


----------



## Segan (Jul 16, 2007)

Royal Paladine said:


> lol...
> lets wait and see..... I stick with my hopeful opinion



For the next ten years, I guess?

I wonder what Miura will do with Guts from now on. Seeing as how he stuck with as much reality as possible, Guts is gradually being worn out more and more ever since he met Slann in Kliffoth and wore the Berserker Armor, which pushed Guts to near-death limits more than once.
It's obvious that he can't keep up like that. Even his vision is starting to black out. So Miura has to do something about that. I hope it's something good and unexpected.


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 16, 2007)

> For the next ten years, I guess?



Ive been following for 10 already... another 1o wont kill me

lol..... I dont know man... hes burned, almost blind, decapitated... hes the biggest baddass ever....
Jesus... I cant wait to find out how things are going to turn out to be..


----------



## Segan (Jul 16, 2007)

Decapitated? I'm sure you meant mutilated or something along that line...

A decapitated man has no head left anymore.


----------



## Muk (Jul 16, 2007)

who's Ganishka again? ...

but as for apostle joining Gutts... Gutts would slice any apostle apart without questioning...

And Zodd and Gutts still got a rematch waiting. Both are fighters and love fighting ... so that open battle still stands and neither is going to back down if they get the chance ...

Both enjoy fighting too much or at least Gutts did and still does if he doesn't have a whole group to worry about.


----------



## Muk (Jul 16, 2007)

Segan said:


> For the next ten years, I guess?
> 
> I wonder what Miura will do with Guts from now on. Seeing as how he stuck with as much reality as possible, Guts is gradually being worn out more and more ever since he met Slann in Kliffoth and wore the Berserker Armor, which pushed Guts to near-death limits more than once.
> It's obvious that he can't keep up like that. Even his vision is starting to black out. So Miura has to do something about that. I hope it's something good and unexpected.



I hope that Miura won't change Gutts or heal him. He should go down the road of a human.

It will be his human will against the power of the gods and he will triumph some how or die trying.


----------



## Segan (Jul 16, 2007)

You don't know Ganishka...?

He's the only Apostle that actually retaliates against Griffith. And probably the most powerful Apostle among the rest of his kind, as he's seemingly the only one who uses some kind of magic.

Oh, and he's the Emperor of the Kushans that were invading Midland till Griffith pushed back the armies. But still, the capital, Windham is still under his control.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jul 16, 2007)

So what's the general consensus on the strongest apostle?

I'm torn between Ganiskha and Grunbeld.


----------



## Segan (Jul 17, 2007)

Well, Grunbeld's physical prowess does not matter in that case, but he has the ability to produce fire. However, I don't see how fire would affect Ganishka at all, he's a thundercloud.

On the other hand, it's also questionable how Ganishka's lightning strikes would affect Grunbeld's topaz body. Maybe not at all.


On a sidenote: Did any of you realize that a lot of the big names in Berserk begin with the "G" character?
- Guts
- Griffith
- Grunbeld
- Ganishka
- Geiserich, the Emperor.


----------



## Sess (Jul 23, 2007)

This talk of apostles is fascinating and all, but... meh. What interests me the most is what I think interests Guts the most: Caska. I get the feeling he's tired of fighting. He's tired of Griffith. He doesn't even want to think about Griffith anymore. He realized a long time ago what a huge mistake he made when he went out for revenge, leaving Caska behind. Now his number one priority is keeping her safe.

As for Caska getting her memories back, I think it will happen. Maybe this sounds lame, but I really think Guts and Caska will end up back together. This is a medieval fantasy story after all, doesn't it have to end with "and they lived happily ever after"?

Yes, yes. Before you even say it, I know. "Miura is a better writer than that. He's more interesting. He's not going to cheapen his story with some fairy tail ending." But I don't know. Hasn't he been cruel enough to our heroes already. Can Miura really end the story without giving us all the feeling that justice has been done and everything is the way it should be?

After ten years and how many more years are to come, if Guts and Caska can't life happily ever after, than what was the point?


----------



## alanmh (Jul 23, 2007)

Sess said:


> This talk of apostles is fascinating and all, but... meh. What interests me the most is what I think interests Guts the most: Caska. I get the feeling he's tired of fighting. He's tired of Griffith. He doesn't even want to think about Griffith anymore. He realized a long time ago what a huge mistake he made when he went out for revenge, leaving Caska behind. Now his number one priority is keeping her safe.
> 
> As for Caska getting her memories back, I think it will happen. Maybe this sounds lame, but I really think Guts and Caska will end up back together. This is a medieval fantasy story after all, doesn't it have to end with "and they lived happily ever after"?
> 
> ...



It is a medieval fantasy story but this is s seinen manga and not necessarily supposed to have a "lived happily ever after" ending. I do see Guts and Caska ending up back together somehow, but how permanent that will be is up in the air. I would predict tragedy...

As for the apostle debate, my money's on Ganishka


----------



## Parallax (Jul 23, 2007)

~Shin~ said:


> So what's the general consensus on the strongest apostle?
> 
> I'm torn between Ganiskha and Grunbeld.



Wait, when did Grunbeld seem to be the strongest?  I easily place him below both Ganishka and Zodd.


----------



## Segan (Jul 23, 2007)

Sess said:


> This talk of apostles is fascinating and all, but... meh. What interests me the most is what I think interests Guts the most: Caska. I get the feeling he's tired of fighting. He's tired of Griffith. He doesn't even want to think about Griffith anymore. He realized a long time ago what a huge mistake he made when he went out for revenge, leaving Caska behind. Now his number one priority is keeping her safe.


Just wait for the next time Guts meets Griffith. Then you will see if he's really tired from fighting and revenge.



> As for Caska getting her memories back, I think it will happen. Maybe this sounds lame, but I really think Guts and Caska will end up back together. This is a medieval fantasy story after all, doesn't it have to end with "and they lived happily ever after"?


Fantasy is not the same as a fairy tale.
And the last line of Guts in the latest chapter made it pretty obvious that there will be no happy end. At least it became highly unlikely.



> Yes, yes. Before you even say it, I know. "Miura is a better writer than that. He's more interesting. He's not going to cheapen his story with some fairy tail ending." But I don't know. Hasn't he been cruel enough to our heroes already. Can Miura really end the story without giving us all the feeling that justice has been done and everything is the way it should be?


The way it should be? Again, that's not a fairy tale. Maybe justice will be done, but I'm pretty sure, it won't be done in a way that will everyone make feel happy in the end.
And I would hate it if it actually happened. It just doesn't fit the theme. Tragedy is the more likely way to end this series.



> After ten years and how many more years are to come, if Guts and Caska can't life happily ever after, than what was the point?


Only two years have passed since the eclipse...

And besides, how can you live happily with memories of unspeakable horrors? They both have been torn apart, mentally and physically, and their wounds run so deep they are not gonna heal. If the stigma doesn't heal, then the wounds won't either.


----------



## Muk (Jul 23, 2007)

ohh ganishka was the boss at the harbor, i am horrible with berserk names...

i'd like this story to end as a tragedy, not a happy ending fairy tale.

and it started out as a tragedy so why not end it as one with a satisfactory ending ala shakespear


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 23, 2007)

guess no chapter this week


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 23, 2007)

> Wait, when did Grunbeld seem to be the strongest? I easily place him below both Ganishka and Zodd.



ya agreed....
segan didnt recognise you.... changes avy. lol


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jul 23, 2007)

Cigarettes and Chocolate Milk said:


> Wait, when did Grunbeld seem to be the strongest?  I easily place him below both Ganishka and Zodd.



I can understand Ganishka but why Zodd? What did Zodd show that would be considered greater than Grunbeld? The guy's made out of complete corrundum in his apostle form. Not to mention he can create fire on a pretty wide scale.


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 23, 2007)

> What did Zodd show that would be considered greater than Grunbeld?



Everything until now


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jul 23, 2007)

How? I mean Grunbeld has a clear advantage in terms of durability and also in terms of strength as he's made of a substance much harder than steel. Zodd is most likely better in terms of mobility. But that's it. 

Are we assuming that Zodd hasn't shown us everything yet or something?


----------



## MdB (Jul 23, 2007)

I always thought Zodd hasn't showed us his physical limit.


----------



## Segan (Jul 23, 2007)

I wouldn't put Zodd's durability below Grunbeld's just because he can be cut. He showed to take insane amounts of punishments and still shrugged it off. Even cutting off his arm doesn't mean much since he would just switch to his horns in a fight.

And one has to wonder if Grunbeld could even heal from injuries made to his Apostle skin.

PS: His dragon skin is not made of corrondrum or whatever it is called. It's topas. Pretty close to diamond in terms of hardness.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jul 23, 2007)

Where did you hear it was Topaz? Didn't he explicitly say that it was made of corrundum?

Edit: He even says it right here:

here


----------



## Segan (Jul 23, 2007)

Again those translation differences. My german version says it is topas.

Oh well...


----------



## Parallax (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm still in the boat that place Zodd above Grunbeld.  Zodd doesn't seem the kind that would let anyone stronger than him be under his control, if Grunbeld was stronger he would be obeying him, but I have yet to see that from Zodd.


----------



## Segan (Jul 23, 2007)

I don't think Miura is gonna resolve that specific topic anyway.

But for the sake of the discussion, I will continue that. Do you think, Zodd is strong enough to crack Grunbeld's body apart? Or simply throw it into air and let it sink into the sea?

The only thing Grunbeld has going for him, is his sheer massive strength and fire breath.
Zodd has fast healing, massive strength as well and on top of that, his physiology allows him to be much more agile and flexible compared to Grunbeld. Zodd catches him with his arms and throws him around till Grunbeld vomits.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 23, 2007)

Wasn't Zodd able to withstand Ganishka's lightning attacks?


----------



## Sess (Jul 24, 2007)

Segan said:


> Just wait for the next time Guts meets Griffith. Then you will see if he's really tired from fighting and revenge.


It's a little different if the two are face to face. In that situation, Guts' hatred of Griffith might overwhelm him, but that isn't his real goal. I mean, what is Guts doing right now? He's running away with Casca. He knows where the enemy is and he's getting away from there. Yeah, he's hurt now, but that's not why he's getting away. If you remember, when he started this journey to get away, he was in good shape.



> Fantasy is not the same as a fairy tale.
> And the last line of Guts in the latest chapter made it pretty obvious that there will be no happy end. At least it became highly unlikely.


That's how Guts feels. He is entering despair. He's afraid that you're right and that things will never get better for him. But that does not mean he is correct. I think it means things will get worse before they get better.



> Only two years have passed since the eclipse...


I meant the over ten years since Miura began the manga.



> And besides, how can you live happily with memories of unspeakable horrors? They both have been torn apart, mentally and physically, and their wounds run so deep they are not gonna heal. If the stigma doesn't heal, then the wounds won't either.


I meant happily ever after with a grain of salt. They both have experienced unspeakable horrors, yes, but that means they are even more perfect for each other than they once were. No one but them can ever understand what they went through, and so what better place to find comfort than with each other? What, are you saying they'd be better off alone?



> The way it should be? Again, that's not a fairy tale. Maybe justice will be done, but I'm pretty sure, it won't be done in a way that will everyone make feel happy in the end.
> And I would hate it if it actually happened. It just doesn't fit the theme. Tragedy is the more likely way to end this series.


When did tragedy become the theme of Berserk? For the first ten volumes, things kept getting better and better. Then things got real bad real fast with Griffith's imprisonment and the eclipse. Things sucked for a while, but slowly started getting better again. The friends and the feelings of camaraderie that Guts gained in the first ten volumes and lost in the eclipse slowly started to come back.

But along with new friends and allies come new enemies as well. Another war in fact! Events seem to be repeating themselves, but things are different this time. Guts is different this time. He realizes what's most important and in the upcoming battles he knows what he's fighting for.

That's what I see when I stand back and look at the series as a whole. Guts was given an amazing gift when he joined the Hawks, but he didn't realize what he had until it was too late. He made mistakes and it all went away. This time will be different. This time he will win!


----------



## Parallax (Jul 24, 2007)

^In response to Berserk not being a tragedy, I have to disagree.  A tragedy is not depressing the whole way through.  It creates a false sense of hope only to have it be stripped and taken away in the most horrible way.  I think Berserk greatly fits that.  But time will tell if the series will have a happy or sad ending.


----------



## Segan (Jul 24, 2007)

@Sess:

Berserk not a tragedy?
The death of Guts' foster mother was not a tragedy?
The incident where Guts had to kill his own foster father was not a tragedy?
The death of the son of General Julius by Guts' hands was not a tragedy?
Griffith's unstability, imprisonment and torture was not a tragedy?
The death of the original Hawks was not a tragedy?
Roshinu's path to becoming an Apostle and her death was not a tragedy?

Tragedy has been a theme throughout the entire series, but it became less and less apparent in the last few volumes.

Anyway, I bet my money that Guts will leave Casca once he's sure she's safe on the Island and go for killing Griffith. Because, no matter how you see it, he cannot leave Griffith aside. As long as he carries around that stigma of his, he's forever doomed. Defeating the God Hand would be the only way to overcome it.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 24, 2007)

^But can it even be done, that's what makes this series even more into a tragedy.  It all seems hopeless from the very beginning.


----------



## Segan (Jul 24, 2007)

It can't be done in a conventional way, that's for sure.

The Skull Knight already gave away a hint as how to defeat the God Hand, and that is hoping for an anomaly to occur, where the flow of fate is distracted.


----------



## Muk (Jul 24, 2007)

or guts becomes something like griffon, a being outside the flow of destiny or outside of the power of the idea

the quick way of doing that is summon the apostle, but the long road requires something along the road for the skull knight/zodd 

and about the zodd vs grunbeld discussion

zodd isn't even an apostle, not by definition

zodd is similar to the skull knight, both eternal enemies where neither can slay the other

and skull knight and beat any apostle any time he wants to

that makes zodd automatically more powerful then grunbeld


----------



## Sess (Jul 24, 2007)

Segan said:


> @Sess:
> 
> Berserk not a tragedy?
> The death of Guts' foster mother was not a tragedy?
> ...


All those things were a means to an end for the development of Guts' psyche. Only among such tragedies could a hero like Guts be born.



> Tragedy has been a theme throughout the entire series, but it became less and less apparent in the last few volumes.


What makes a story a tragedy is the ending. Romeo and Juliet was a tragedy only because they died in the end. Even though people were killed before, if they managed to survive and live together, it would have been a happy ending. There are plenty of stories out there where terrible things happen and lots of people die, but the main characters fight back and manage to survive and make happy lives for themselves. I just don't understand why you think that if tragedy ever happens in a story, it becomes a forgone conclusion that the ending of the story must be tragic as well.



> Anyway, I bet my money that Guts will leave Casca once he's sure she's safe on the Island and go for killing Griffith. Because, no matter how you see it, he cannot leave Griffith aside. As long as he carries around that stigma of his, he's forever doomed. Defeating the God Hand would be the only way to overcome it.


You're probably right about that. Obviously at some point Guts will have to confront Griffith. For him and Casca to truly be safe, they need to do something about the evil that chases them in the night. I don't know if they will succeed in that. They might have to find some other way to live, but I think an attempt will be made.

Something just occured to me. I said "Obviously at some point Guts will have to confront Griffith." Does everyone agree with that? I think most people probably do. But why can I make a statement like that and have it feel correct? Could it be because the way the manga is designed, it's obvious that such an encounter is inevitable? And if so, then why can't something similar be said about Guts and Casca?

So much is being put into that relationship. Hell, for how many volumes now has Guts been dragging Casca all over the place, protecting her? And you're trying to say it will all be for nothing? They'll never be back together? It will end in tragedy? Then what was the point?

Alright then, I'll make an outrageous claim as well. Guts and Griffith will never meet again, or if they do Guts will lose. Guts will die somewhere and Griffith will rule the world. The end. Wow, that ending is so depressing it must be true. I mean, this story is a tragedy and all, so how else could it end?

Come on guys. Why are you so sure that Miura would spend so many years telling a story just to have a sad ending? What's with all the pessimism?


----------



## Segan (Jul 24, 2007)

I cannot see a happy ending in any way unless Miura becomes a lame writer and sets his plot device to do so. The way, Miura built Berserk up, a happy ending is just so damn unlikely I don't even bother to think about it.

Claim all you want, Guts and Griffith are bound to meet again anyway. The most likely scenario that I've in my mind is that Guts will eventually die after having defeated the God Hand, leaving Casca, Schierke and Co. back at life.

Not that it has to happen necessarily. For all we know, Miura could have planned an ending exactly as you want it to be. I just don't think of it as likely right now.


----------



## alanmh (Jul 24, 2007)

Segan said:


> I cannot see a happy ending in any way unless Miura becomes a lame writer and sets his plot device to do so. The way, Miura built Berserk up, a happy ending is just so damn unlikely I don't even bother to think about it.
> 
> Claim all you want, Guts and Griffith are bound to meet again anyway. The most likely scenario that I've in my mind is that Guts will eventually die after having defeated the God Hand, leaving Casca, Schierke and Co. back at life.
> 
> Not that it has to happen necessarily. For all we know, Miura could have planned an ending exactly as you want it to be. I just don't think of it as likely right now.



No actually I completely agree with you, Berserk will not have a happy ending and Guts will probably die in the end.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 24, 2007)

The end result is from what I've read and where we are at, I see no way this can be resolved in a positive way.


----------



## T4R0K (Jul 24, 2007)

There're still naive ones that think this story can have a happy ending ? 

THIS. IS. BERSEEEEERK !! Not happy land adventures !!!


----------



## Sess (Jul 24, 2007)

Ahh you guys all suck! 

Where does it say that good writing equals sad ending? That makes no sense. Where do you guys get this stuff? Yes, I understand that things look bad right now, but to say that if Miura turns things around that you'll be disappointed in him? What's that crap? Miura is a great writer and has the right to take his story anywhere he wants it to go. Seriously, you guys are sounding like stuffy critics with little rulebooks and check marks for items that make a story either good or bad. Have you so little faith in Miura? Do you think he lacks the talent to bring our characters to a good ending? That's so sad...


----------



## Muk (Jul 24, 2007)

you just want a happy ending

go read Harry Potter for that

i want a tragedy!!!

and as it started out as a tragedy, why not let end as one?

honestly though if i want happy ending i would be reading shonen (which i do XD)

but seien usually don't involve happy ending; they tend to mess with you a lot since the author can do all kinds of stuff in those stories and doesn't have to abide to shonen rules.

and i'd love a tragedy manga


----------



## Segan (Jul 24, 2007)

Sess said:


> Ahh you guys all suck!
> 
> Where does it say that good writing equals sad ending? That makes no sense. Where do you guys get this stuff? Yes, I understand that things look bad right now, but to say that if Miura turns things around that you'll be disappointed in him? What's that crap? Miura is a great writer and has the right to take his story anywhere he wants it to go. Seriously, you guys are sounding like stuffy critics with little rulebooks and check marks for items that make a story either good or bad. Have you so little faith in Miura? Do you think he lacks the talent to bring our characters to a good ending? That's so sad...



Now, now, you are misunderstanding something. Good writing does not equal a sad ending. No one ever said that. You were the only one to call it.

What I mean, is that with the way Miura developed the story, he can't make a happy ending without some sort of retcon. And I HATE retcon.

I really hate retcon. It would make him a bad writer if he did that kind of thing. It's basically as if nothing happened. And more importantly, it would quite make a misfit in the story of Berserk.

Guts was born from a god damned corpse. His foster mother died, and his foster father tried to kill him and ended up getting killed by Guts himself.  He got raped. He lost his arm and eye, witnessed horror no human would live to tell. He saw his beloved one abused. He crawled on a sea full of blood. His soul is doomed to get lost into the nirvana of tormented souls. He's losing his humanity bit by bit through the Berserker Armor.

Sorry, but if Miura develops a character like Guts with the background he has, a happy ending is the most implausible thing to do. The foreshadowing of Guts' death is just too blatant for me to have any other ending.


----------



## Sess (Jul 24, 2007)

Aha! Exactly why only an amazing writer like Miura could create a happy ending out of such tragedy. By the way, to make it clear, when I say happy ending, all I really mean is that Guts and Casca are together. Other stuff could happen that would make it better, but as long as they are together, I'm happy. So what if they're miserable and depressed and spend every waking moment thinking about all their dead friends! At least they'll have each other! Isn't that ending tragic enough for you guys? Everyone else they knew and loved is dead and they only have each other to share in their pain. C'mon guys, that's pretty damn tragic, but at least they're together! Give me that much at least!

Really, I do understand what you guys are saying and you all have good points. I simply don't think your arguments are strong enough to validate how absolutely certain you all seem to be that the story will end in complete tragedy where Guts and Casca are separated forever. And your assertion that it ending any other way means Miura has failed is utter nonsense.


----------



## Dave (Jul 24, 2007)

lol im only on volume 15
so many spoilers


----------



## Segan (Jul 25, 2007)

Sess said:


> Aha! Exactly why only an amazing writer like Miura could create a happy ending out of such tragedy. By the way, to make it clear, when I say happy ending, all I really mean is that Guts and Casca are together. Other stuff could happen that would make it better, but as long as they are together, I'm happy. So what if they're miserable and depressed and spend every waking moment thinking about all their dead friends! At least they'll have each other! Isn't that ending tragic enough for you guys? Everyone else they knew and loved is dead and they only have each other to share in their pain. C'mon guys, that's pretty damn tragic, but at least they're together! Give me that much at least!
> 
> Really, I do understand what you guys are saying and you all have good points. I simply don't think your arguments are strong enough to validate how absolutely certain you all seem to be that the story will end in complete tragedy where Guts and Casca are separated forever. *And your assertion that it ending any other way means Miura has failed is utter nonsense.*


Maybe.

I still don't think Guts will live together with Casca at the end of the series. It's possible, since it's Miura who is drawing and planning the story, so I have no way to know what will happen. I just find it highly unlikely.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 25, 2007)

i'm already depressed with all these bad stuff happening to this couple, i really dont wanna this manga end like a tragedy. at least gatts and casca should be together.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 25, 2007)

Gutts has a tendency to fuck these up. He leaves without realizing what he left behind and when he does its too late. If their is a happy ending to Berserk, Gutts will have to solve all those anti-social tendecies that have 80% of what is happening to him now.


----------



## Lusankya (Jul 26, 2007)

I just cant imagine a happy ending, the way the manga has developed so far. The entire story is one big tragedy and i dont see it ending any other way.


----------



## Freija (Jul 28, 2007)

I can't belive it... IM BEHIND ON BERSERK GOT TO FIX THAT NOW


----------



## Segan (Jul 28, 2007)

Whoa, didn't notice Berserk was out. Gotta get it.

By the way, did anyone see Berserk being animated 3D? This looks just awesome:
really cool vid

Edit:
*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like Farnese and Schierke are concerned about how Guts is concerned about Casca.
And I seriously thought the sailing would go along smoothly. At least no sea monsters or something like that. But I seriously didn't expect the pirates to show up, since I thought they were only there to put Isidro in a spotlight and to develop a relationship between Schierke/Isidro and Sonja/Mule. But there you go...

The pirates are gonna crawl before Roderick's feet and beg for mercy.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 28, 2007)

FUCK!!  No Berserk till September the 14th(I think).  Great chapter overall though.


----------



## Segan (Jul 28, 2007)

Cigarettes and Chocolate Milk said:


> FUCK!!  No Berserk till September the 14th(I thing).  Great chapter overall though.



Ooops, you are right. I didn't notice. Too bad.

I guess, Miura will do the same as he did with Griffith's battle. Details of epic proportions.

Can't be helped.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 28, 2007)

Segan said:


> Ooops, you are right. I didn't notice. Too bad.
> 
> I guess, Miura will do the same as he did with Griffith's battle. Details of epic proportions.
> 
> Can't be helped.



I'm really looking forward to it.  I expect crazy detailed splash pages up the wazoo.

Still...September...damn.


----------



## Segan (Jul 28, 2007)

Well, it's just one and half a month. That's like missing three chapters in the regular schedule.

Not thaaaat much... ^^


----------



## T4R0K (Jul 28, 2007)

Cigarettes and Chocolate Milk said:


> FUCK!!  No Berserk till September the 14th(I think).  Great chapter overall though.



What the fuck is it with that "2-3 chapters in normal schedule, then see you in some month" routine ? Damn... I'll let it pass, because it's Berserk, but still... 

About the chapter :

*Spoiler*: __ 



"YAAAARRR !! NAKED CASCA BOOTY, MATES !!"


----------



## Sess (Jul 29, 2007)

Segan said:


> By the way, did anyone see Berserk being animated 3D? This looks just awesome:
> LOL.



Here's another version of the trailer, better video I think.
[GFX-BETA]Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann 18...[RAW].​avi

Here's the official website. It's in Japanese, but in the middle, just click on the words with the green highlights for the higher quality version of the videos. Then use the yellow arrow on the right to scroll to more vids.
Link removed

This one is a pretty cool music video.
LOL.

IGN has some pretty good videos as well. Just click "Watch It Now" and when it starts playing, right click on the video, go to zoom, and hit full screen. It looks pretty decent.
this


By the way..... anime, games, 3d animation, doesn't matter. Japanese just suck at lip syncing lol!


----------



## Segan (Jul 29, 2007)

Sess said:


> Here's another version of the trailer, better video I think.
> this thread
> 
> Here's the official website. It's in Japanese, but in the middle, just click on the words with the green highlights for the higher quality version of the videos. Then use the yellow arrow on the right to scroll to more vids.
> ...



Yeah, those are cool videos. But the fight one Hill of the Swords bothers me. I know, that was for the purpose of the game, but still...there's no way Guts could have pushed Zodd like that. I mean, he pushes Zodd into the goddamn air! Their swordsmanship skills are around the same level, but there's a vast difference in strength. Guts would have no chance of knocking Zodd back with brute force.

Oh well, just a bit of ranting. It's all for the game and it's supposed to be flashy. But that Guts did get an attack on Griffith was good. Too bad it didn't do anything.


----------



## Segan (Aug 6, 2007)

Now we get to see Roderick shining. Seems he got a dangerous reputation on the sea.

He could be potentially a new ally for Guts in the quest to defeat the God Hand. Depends on what Farnese will do in future, though.


----------



## Muk (Aug 6, 2007)

ohhh i loved that scene; got me all tingeling ... it was like back when the hawks were awesome ... it was like omg what group is attacking us ... the flag ... omg it's the hawks .... Run for you life!!!

except this time it's the sea horse!!! brings back memories sooo goood!!!!


----------



## Bender (Aug 7, 2007)

YAY! THe pirate captain returns!


----------



## Sess (Aug 9, 2007)

Bah! What did Guts say!? Caska is what to him? I must know!!

*Muk:* Do you know where the two existing extra scenes from Claymore fit chronologically?

Hmm, about ten weeks until the first 26 episode season of Claymore is finished. Should I wait until they're all done and watch them over a few days, or should I start now and get caught up? Hmm.....


----------



## Parallax (Aug 9, 2007)

Sess said:


> Bah! What did Guts say!? Caska is what to him? I must know!!



We'll never know, and that's the beauty of Berserk.


----------



## Segan (Aug 9, 2007)

@Sess: Well, the first scene obviously happened before Teresa met Clare.

The second scene has two timelines. The current one was somewhere in the 7 years exile in the north and the older one is a flashback of Miata. No idea when that happened. Might have been after Priscilla became the Abyssal One, since the top five Claymores were killed (if I recall correctly), which means Ophelia in the flashback of Miata has joined the fourth rank afterwards.


----------



## Sess (Aug 11, 2007)

Sorry for making you type something I'm not going to read, Segan. I realized that since I've been reading the US released English volumes of Claymore which are only up to volume nine, that there are obviously many more volumes in existence that I haven't read yet. And so, I am sequestering myself from all Claymore discussions until I catch up. So what groups are releasing the best Claymore scans?


----------



## Parallax (Aug 12, 2007)

Umm there is a Claymore thread on these boards, you know that right?


----------



## Segan (Aug 12, 2007)

I know, there's a Claymore appreciation thread, but I didn't find it. Something must be wrong with my eyes, I guess?


----------



## Muk (Aug 13, 2007)

the files for all the claymore stuff is in the first thread of the claymore ANIME thread.

so if you are looking for ddl of claymore look at the ANIME thread not the manga thread XD

but what has this to do with berserk? XD

man i want another chapter already ... that ship battle was awesome ...

it was like bam ... ship sunk ... *err wow * bam! ... ship sunk .. *OMGWTFBBQ HAXXX000RRR* we are screwed ....

that's the feeling i got off those scenes... XD


----------



## Segan (Aug 13, 2007)

Well, I expect some semi-serious battle with the pirate captain clinging on a piece of wood while floating on water at the end of the battle.


----------



## Sess (Aug 14, 2007)

Oi, maybe the Capn's gonna join ol' Gut's crew, eh?

Hmm, I wonder what kind of reactions would we get from the Capn seenig Guts do what he does best?


----------



## Segan (Aug 14, 2007)

Sess said:


> Hmm, I wonder what kind of reactions would we get from the Capn seenig Guts do what he does best?



The same as everyone else who sees it for the first time...an astounded look.


----------



## Sess (Aug 14, 2007)

I was sorta fishing for humorous quotes of the Cap'n with his funny pirate accent.


----------



## Segan (Aug 14, 2007)

Quotes no one is gonna understand with that fishy dialect mumbling...


----------



## Timur Lane (Aug 14, 2007)

I gotta ask, what is this Lost Chapter of Berserk i have heard of??


----------



## Segan (Aug 14, 2007)

Chapter 83, when Griffith meets Berserk's equivalent of God, the "Idea of Evil" during his rebirth as Femto.

Don't ask me where to get that chapter. I don't know either and I won't bother since I've read it long ago.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 14, 2007)

I think the lost chapter is in Mangavolume.com.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 14, 2007)

Segan said:


> Chapter 83, when Griffith meets Berserk's equivalent of God, the "Idea of Evil" during his rebirth as Femto.
> 
> Don't ask me where to get that chapter. I don't know either and I won't bother since I've read it long ago.



The Pimping Project has it.


----------



## Sess (Aug 14, 2007)

*Muk:* You mean to say you don't have all 288 chapters on your hard drive? For shame!


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 15, 2007)

When was the last chapter out?? 
I got completely lost


----------



## Parallax (Aug 16, 2007)

^About a few weeks ago, maybe 2.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 16, 2007)

Oh, those crazy pirates.


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Aug 17, 2007)

when does berserk come out monthly?


----------



## Segan (Aug 17, 2007)

Varies. The usual schedule would be every two weeks, but Miura delayed some issues more often than usual recently.

Next issue should come in September.


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 18, 2007)

> Next issue should come in September.


thats the only thing I hate about Berserk... it takes way too long for each chapter to comeout..
recently have been the most annoying.. .time gaps between the chapters is killing me 

however, the end product is always satisfactory


----------



## Dream Brother (Aug 22, 2007)

I adore this series.

By far the best Manga I've ever read. Just a massive shame that the Anime was so short -- I loved it.


----------



## Segan (Aug 22, 2007)

Oh, first an essay on Hinata, now passing by here?

You are welcome


----------



## Dream Brother (Aug 22, 2007)

Haha, thanks. I'm looking around the forum a little more, as I've been completely stuck to the Library for too long, I think; it's good to see so many people here who appreciate this great series.


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 23, 2007)

Dream Brother said:


> I adore this series.
> 
> By far the best Manga I've ever read. Just a massive shame that the Anime was so short -- I loved it.



Nice to know that, its my favourite too...
and the anime, I dont knwo, never got into it at all


----------



## Segan (Aug 23, 2007)

Anime is crappy. But that might be just me.

But you know, I'm never gonna forgive them for leaving Wyald out of the whole Griffith-rescue arc. It literally turned the whole thing into shit for me.

And if people say, "but the eclipse was good" or something and I try to watch it through, I bet, I'm gonna end up saying "that was shit, too!"...


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 23, 2007)

> And if people say, "but the eclipse was good" or something and I try to watch it through, I bet, I'm gonna end up saying "that was shit, too!"...


Save yourself from watching it..... its shit


----------



## Muk (Aug 23, 2007)

I liked the anime as much as the manga

it might have minute things different from the manga, but nothing to major, also animated fight scenes are always better then just reading frames.

but that's me


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 23, 2007)

I have to agree with Segan and shit on the animated version....
Manga >>> Anime in 95% of occasions


----------



## Dream Brother (Aug 23, 2007)

> But you know, I'm never gonna forgive them for leaving Wyald out of the whole Griffith-rescue arc. It literally turned the whole thing into shit for me.





> I have to agree with Segan and shit on the animated version....
> Manga >>> Anime in 95% of occasions



I saw the anime before I read the manga, and so I didn't realize what I'd unfortunately missed out on until much later. 

The manga is downright beautiful.


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 23, 2007)

Dream Brother said:


> I saw the anime before I read the manga, and so I didn't realize what I'd unfortunately missed out on until much later.
> 
> The manga is downright beautiful.



well, now I must beleive you rate the manga above the anime right?


----------



## Dream Brother (Aug 23, 2007)

Definitely.

The anime will, however, always be important to me because it was the very first time I was exposed to _Berserk_; but it can’t compare to the manga. Even if Miura’s art wasn’t stunning -- and it certainly is -- I’ve yet to read another series which surpasses it in the spheres of plot and characterization.


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 23, 2007)

Indeed... this is the reason Berserk is my favourite manga of all time....
everything seems to be perfect...


----------



## Jotun (Aug 24, 2007)

The anime was good for what it was. I personally loved the music and feeling to it. It was just a little piece of the pie and it was still good imo. Of course there is the blatant disregard for the manga plotline, but lets be realistic there would be no way for a Berserk anime to exist if it followed the plot/did not end early.
Plus que in the limits anime have on gore and such. You make it sound like a travesty and it offends me seeing as how I still enjoy it (although I enjoy the manga on a much higher level)


----------



## Segan (Aug 24, 2007)

Sorry, if you feel offended, Jotun. I just can't enjoy the anime, that's why my statements are so harsh, when it comes to Berserk anime.


----------



## G@R-chan (Aug 24, 2007)

I didn't watch the anime and doesn't feel like doing it. But Berserk is certainly my all-time favourite manga by far. Nothing come close to its awesomeness, Guts is da man.


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 24, 2007)

G@R-chan said:


> I didn't watch the anime and doesn't feel like doing it. But Berserk is certainly my all-time favourite manga by far. Nothing come close to its awesomeness, Guts is da man.



try the anime...
some people liked it...

I hated it, but thats just my opinion...


----------



## Muk (Aug 24, 2007)

berserk anime was in a late night slot, but not late enough to  show all the gory stuff

so i gotta settle with what i get animated from the berserk manga, and it was enjoyable and entertaining


----------



## Parallax (Aug 24, 2007)

I've never bothered to watch the anime, heard from a lot of people that it sucked.


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 24, 2007)

Parallax said:


> I've never bothered to watch the anime, heard from a lot of people that it sucked.



well, dont bother...


----------



## Zephos (Aug 24, 2007)

Parallax said:


> I've never bothered to watch the anime, heard from a lot of people that it sucked.



Buy the Soundtrack though.
Aside from the hilariously bad Opening and Ending Themes its really really good.
Otherwise the anime is just "meh".


----------



## Dream Brother (Aug 24, 2007)

Zephos said:


> Buy the Soundtrack though.
> Aside from the hilariously bad Opening and Ending Themes its really really good.
> Otherwise the anime is just "meh".



Yeah, I have to agree. It fits the tone of the manga perfectly, particularly the 'Behelit' track -- I often listen to it while reading chapters. I have to say, though, I don't like 'Forces'.

You can hear the above tracks (and a few others) .


----------



## Parallax (Aug 24, 2007)

The soundtrack was worth listening to?  Then I'll check it out.


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 24, 2007)

Right, to be very honest I didnt like the soundtrack either


----------



## Jotun (Aug 24, 2007)

The Author himself created the series while listening to the sounds of Susumu Hirasawa, who has done the anime sound tracks and game soundtracks at the request of Miura. You could say some stuff wouldn't be the same without that inspiration.


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 24, 2007)

Jotun said:


> The Author himself created the series while listening to the sounds of Susumu Hirasawa, who has done the anime sound tracks and game soundtracks at the request of Miura. You could say some stuff wouldn't be the same without that inspiration.



he could be listening to teletubbies theme.. whatever it was that helped the manga must made M have a orgasm....


too bad I didnt like it


----------



## Haruko (Aug 26, 2007)

I just read all of it up to the pirates. AWESOME. And ignore the anime.


----------



## Auron (Aug 28, 2007)

I liked the anime, probably because I watched it before I read the manga.  If I watched it after reading the manga I don't think I would've liked the anime.  Probably because the manga owns it in every way shape and form.


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 28, 2007)

I watched it after reading it, what a mistake..


----------



## Ero_Sennin (Aug 28, 2007)

I need to catch up with the parts after:


*Spoiler*: __ 



the whole trying to acquire a ship thing to reach Elfhame or whatever





Anyone know if there have been any plans to make a more complete anime version of Berserk?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 28, 2007)

Kratos said:


> I watched it after reading it, what a mistake..



Wow, that sucks.  You must have been very pissed off.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 28, 2007)

Shit, I know I would have been.


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 28, 2007)

lol, this is like the 10th time I talk about how the anime sucks...


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 28, 2007)

It sucks compared to the manga, true.  But on its own, the anime isn't that bad.


----------



## Batman (Aug 31, 2007)

How many volumes does this manga have? I've only read through vol 31.


----------



## Segan (Aug 31, 2007)

As far as I know, only vol. 31 has been published. 32 might be coming soon, though. Either we are at the end of what's supposed to be vol. 32 (chapter 288) or we are over that already.


----------



## Voynich (Aug 31, 2007)

Oh man, I'm so far behind D: I'm only just starting on volume 19. I could never quite get into it before, but it's awesome stuff. 

Anyone know if the Berserk pimping thing is still active?


----------



## Dream Brother (Aug 31, 2007)

19? I envy you, you have a lot of quality reading to enjoy.

And on another note, is that lyrics by The Smiths that I see in your sig? Yum.


----------



## Segan (Aug 31, 2007)

Voynich said:


> Oh man, I'm so far behind D: I'm only just starting on volume 19. I could never quite get into it before, but it's awesome stuff.
> 
> Anyone know if the Berserk pimping thing is still active?



No idea, since I buy the real stuff anyway.

If you, by any chance, want to read online, check out

Link removed

and

Bleachexile Online Reading

They have all the chapters online.


----------



## Segan (Aug 31, 2007)

You might want to get it online.


----------



## Segan (Aug 31, 2007)

@Sess:

Good for you. It wasn't good for me. But to declare that as "hatred" is quite a bit of a strong word...

I can see, that you have only the best intents, but it's the same as saying "shut the hell up", no matter how politely you ask. This is a thread to post anything related to Berserk, and individual opinions are part of it. If it's negative, so what?
There are people disliking the anime and there are people liking it. We have both sides. What's wrong about that?

It hurts your experience? Sorry, I don't buy that. At all.

One will form an opinion about an anime he watched, and it will basically be the same, regardless what he heard about it.


----------



## Sess (Aug 31, 2007)

*Segan:* I wasn't responding only to you. If you read some of the other posts, you'll find genuine hatred of the anime.

Upon rereading my previous post, I admit that I was a little heated when I wrote that. So if it came off like "shut the hell up" then I'm sorry. That wasn't my intent. I learned a long time ago that telling someone to "shut the hell up" will pretty much always have the opposite effect than intended.

I understand what you're saying about this thread being general Berserk discussion, but I just don't think that bashing the anime adds any value to this thread. All I really saw was the formation of a divide between the people that like it and the people that don't.

It's not even that people said they didn't like the anime or that they preferred one to the other that bothered me. It's how much anger some people were putting behind it, calling the anime shit and stuff like that. Think about that. I say I like the anime and the next person says that it's shit. Well that's not a very friendly conversation, is it? Down that way lies the flaming threads, and I'd just prefer to steer clear of those.

Maybe if we were on the Hawks forums it would be different. There could be threads where people talk about how much they love the anime and others where people talk about how much they hate it. They could hang out in their separate threads and enjoy each other's company and all that. But since we're all here in this one thread, don't you think it's a good idea for all of us to try to get along and be friendly, or at least cordial?

As for you opinions on viewing experience, I really have to disagree with you on that one. Are you saying you really don't think someone's preconceptions of a show has any affect on their viewing experience? Really? Like I said before, I'm sure some people are more sensitive to that than others. But you "don't buy that. At all?" Really?? I mean, I told you what happened to me. Do you think I made it up? Yes, in the end I decided I liked the anime and just had a difference of opinion with the other person, but it most certainly affected my viewing experience. So much so that since then I've made a policy not to talk about shows I'm watching until I'm finished with them or at least caught up.

Anyway Segan, I like you buddy. I don't have a problem disagreeing with you because I know I can discuss it with you in a friendly manner. So please don't think our difference of opinion on this matter will have any impact on any future, friendly discourse.


----------



## Segan (Sep 1, 2007)

Oh, don't worry, I'm certainly not the one going unfriendly. It just happens that my opinion can be unfriendly, but don't let it bother you. I'm trying my best not to get out of my way of polite manners in speaking. Or at least not to be unpolite.

As for other people expressing "hatred", I'll admit that some didn't say too "nice" things. I overlooked that when I wrote my answer. I'm guilty.

But I really don't buy that all the bad talking about the anime hurt your experience. Maybe it's just that I don't let it get me too much when I watch an anime. Some people said, one anime was good and when I watched it, I didn't like it much. It also happened the other way around.

Really, it doesn't matter. If you really tried hard to find anything that would bother you by watching anime then, in my opinion, you weren't so much interested out of curiosity rather than you wanted to be able to confirm or to refute the negative opinion you received.

Not the best attitude to watch anime. But that's just my opinion, and I'm sure, you will strongly disagree.


----------



## Zephos (Sep 1, 2007)

Jesus, shut up Sess.


----------



## Segan (Sep 1, 2007)

Zephos said:


> Jesus, shut up Sess.



Now that was completely uncalled for.


----------



## Zephos (Sep 1, 2007)

Two gigantic Pipboy size rants about why expressing negative opinions is bad, we could go for worse.


----------



## Sess (Sep 1, 2007)

Segan said:


> Really, it doesn't matter. If you really tried hard to find anything that would bother you by watching anime then, in my opinion, you weren't so much interested out of curiosity rather than you wanted to be able to confirm or to refute the negative opinion you received.
> 
> Not the best attitude to watch anime. But that's just my opinion, and I'm sure, you will strongly disagree.


You know what, you may be right about that. I guess if I'm watching an anime and enjoying it and someone rails at the anime, maybe I take it a little too personally. If someone says the anime I'm enjoying is shit, well that must mean I have shitty taste in anime, and that's insulting.

So yeah, in that case while watching it I might be looking for ways to confirm or deny that, instead of just sitting back and enjoying it the same. But still, who says I'm the only person that's like that. Aren't a lot of anime/manga lovers fairly protective of the stories they watch? Wouldn't that make them susceptible to this problem?


----------



## Segan (Sep 1, 2007)

Well, I doubt that this thread is THAT frequently visited that you would have to worry about lots of people's feelings being hurt by negative opinions about anime.

Anyway, I can't really help it. Every time I think about the anime I tried to watch I get kind of angry. Small budget or not, Berserk definitely deserved something better than that.

But then again, I'm probably just a nitpicker.


----------



## Voynich (Sep 1, 2007)

Honestly, I liked it alot, but that's probably because I watched it before I started reading. Berserk did deserve better though, in hindsight. That said, I still love it. It was good introduction to the series, the ost was awesome and somehow I do feel seeing it all animated added a bit to how I imagine the characters.

And fuck yes, finally caught up. 19 volumes yesterday and up till 33 today. *tired*


----------



## Segan (Sep 1, 2007)

Did Berserk already hit vol. 33?


----------



## Parallax (Sep 1, 2007)

Technically it has, but vol.32 has not come out yet.  So we won't really know the official volume numbering until 32 is out.


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Sep 2, 2007)

i tried to watch the anime after reading the manga but the gore violence and sex wasn't just enough. i should have watched it before reading


----------



## MdB (Sep 2, 2007)

So when is it time for a new chapter release?


----------



## Segan (Sep 2, 2007)

Dunno. I kinda lost the track with the recent chapters.


----------



## Muk (Sep 2, 2007)

the chapter should be on regular schedule so monthly whenever that is


----------



## Parallax (Sep 2, 2007)

It's true.  Neither does Wyald.


----------



## Coteaz (Sep 2, 2007)

Seiko said:


> Meh, I heard the Skull Knight doesn't appear in the anime.


Nope. At least Zodd does, though...


----------



## Yakuza (Sep 3, 2007)

Seiko said:


> Meh, I heard the Skull Knight doesn't appear in the anime.



one of the main reasons the anime sucks


----------



## Sess (Sep 3, 2007)

Hmm. Kinda makes you wander if Miura ever really takes breaks.


----------



## Arishem (Sep 3, 2007)

Gah, all this activity made me think that a new chapter was out, which is clearly not the case after looking through here. Reading bi-monthly and monthly mangas can be hard for a fan. Usually the art makes up for the wait, but sometimes you need to have that fix nicked. Rereading previous chapters doesn't cut it for me either. *sigh*


----------



## yo586 (Sep 4, 2007)

Trick Shot said:


> Gah, all this activity made me think that a new chapter was out, which is clearly not the case after looking through here. Reading bi-monthly and monthly mangas can be hard for a fan. Usually the art makes up for the wait, but sometimes you need to have that fix nicked. Rereading previous chapters doesn't cut it for me either. *sigh*



Agreed.  It's rough when the only two mangas I really enjoy anymore are Vagabond and Berserk.  Makes for some very sparse reading.


----------



## Yakuza (Sep 7, 2007)

Segan said:


> Berserk's usual schedule would be bi-mothly. But lately, there have been long breaks.
> 
> *If Miura continues to draw sceneries of large scope it will take longer than two weeks. And obviously, the next chapter will most likely drawn in an epic way, and with all the details Miura puts in, it's going to take longer than your average chapter*.




i 100% agree


----------



## Parallax (Sep 8, 2007)

The new chapter should be out later this month.  God willing.


----------



## Lusankya (Sep 8, 2007)

Wut the hell? Got my hope up for nothing....


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 8, 2007)

wow i'm only on chap 224 but this is definitely an amazing manga, the art is super detailed but also very evocative and dramatic, i love when he makes gutts/gatts/gatsu's face get all fucking hostile when he's attacking bitches. the god hand all look badass as hell too, its like this dude never runs out of awesome new ideas to keep the story fresh and progressing forward... i never feel like its filler at all


----------



## Segan (Sep 8, 2007)

Berserk is one of the best mangas in the world. There are few that can compare to Miura's best work.

One Piece might be one of them. Not because of the art, but because of the fact that Oda never runs out of creativity and steadily continues the storytelling on a constant level.


----------



## MdB (Sep 8, 2007)

Still, there's no mangaka who in my honest opinion can match Naoki Urasawa in terms of actual writing and telling a story.

But how much weeks left, till a new chapter gets released? I lost count and need my Berserk fix.


----------



## MdB (Sep 8, 2007)

Fuck yes! It's almost there than. 

Segan, have you tried reading Pluto from Urasawa? It's a very, very, very good manga.


----------



## Segan (Sep 8, 2007)

No, I haven't tried to read Pluto. And I won't try for the time being, since I only casually read the newest chapters week for week. I've other things to do.


----------



## Totitos (Sep 8, 2007)

I´m in Chapter 140,Berserk is fuckin epic.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 8, 2007)

Good Job Enel, we need more Berserk readers.


----------



## Totitos (Sep 8, 2007)

I hate all Gods hand,except Void.He looks badass.


----------



## Segan (Sep 8, 2007)

Actually, Void is only my second favorite God Hand, after Slann.

Seriously, we need more of the epitome of feminine evilness.


----------



## Muk (Sep 8, 2007)

what was the female god hand's name again?

i remember her messing with gutts in the troll cave and she wanted him to pierce her, even if it was his big ass sword and not his other thing =3


----------



## Segan (Sep 8, 2007)

Muk said:


> what was the female god hand's name again?
> 
> i remember her messing with gutts in the troll cave and she wanted him to pierce her, even if it was his big ass sword and not his other thing =3



...

God, I just called her name before and you still ask?


----------



## jkingler (Sep 8, 2007)

I was thinking the same thing. 

Slann is definitely a top-tier she-devil.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 9, 2007)

i am only on chapter 244 right now but i have a theory that void is the original god hand and somehow he and the skull knight used to be best friends, and they both started all this shit off when void betrayed him, i hope we get to see all that


----------



## CJC (Sep 9, 2007)

Yeh I agree with Segan, Slann is defo the best of the God-Hand, she's evil yet so very sexy. 

Anywhom, what are you guys hoping for when they reach Elfhelm? And how soon do you think that will be lol?


----------



## Segan (Sep 9, 2007)

LackingLack said:


> i am only on chapter 244 right now but i have a theory that void is the original god hand and somehow he and the skull knight used to be best friends, and they both started all this shit off when void betrayed him, i hope we get to see all that


I do think that Void is the first God Hand, but we know way too little about them in general to make assumptions. We only know that they were once mortal beings that ascended to godhood after their rebirths.



CJC said:


> Yeh I agree with Segan, Slann is defo the best of the God-Hand, she's evil yet so very sexy.
> 
> Anywhom, what are you guys hoping for when they reach Elfhelm? And how soon do you think that will be lol?



It seems that Miura is taking his time, otherwise Guts' party would have reached Elfhelm by now. My guess is that it will take at least another two or three chapters for the confrontation with the pirates to conclude and in the next chapter they finally arrive at Skelling Island.


----------



## Lusankya (Sep 9, 2007)

Just hope that miura doesn't kick the bucket before he finishes this.


----------



## Segan (Sep 9, 2007)

I'm sure he can continue for five, ten years at least.


----------



## Yakuza (Sep 9, 2007)

oh god...
moving houses is awful 

no internet for me during this month 

when is the next chap out???


----------



## Segan (Sep 9, 2007)

Wait two weeks, and the chapter should be all ready.


----------



## Yakuza (Sep 9, 2007)

sweet.... thanks segan..
btw, when was the last chap out... I got lost 

and..
hows life going???


----------



## Segan (Sep 9, 2007)

Kratos said:


> sweet.... thanks segan..
> btw, when was the last chap out... I got lost


Quite a while ago. End of July, I think.



> and..
> hows life going???



Good, more or less.


----------



## Yakuza (Sep 9, 2007)

cool...
well, hopefully ill be more active next month when my intarwebz is installed...

just in time for the next chap...


----------



## Pintsize (Sep 9, 2007)

Personally, I think the attack at sea would be more in place coming back from Puck's island.

We've had nothing but battles lately


----------



## Segan (Sep 9, 2007)

I'm thinking that the pirates have a purpose here. This is the second time that they appear as opponents.

I wouldn't be surprised if they become Guts' allies (or Roderick's) at some point of time.


----------



## Pintsize (Sep 9, 2007)

While it's true that the pirates could have a purpose, I still think that purpose would be better served after Elf land. 

The suspense is killing me here.


----------



## Bender (Sep 9, 2007)

Chapter 289 out yet?


----------



## yo586 (Sep 9, 2007)

Chapter is not out.

Do you guys think they will go into backstory on the human precursors to all the godhand?  I think that would be excellent, especially on Slann and Void.

I wonder if/how they are ever going to be in an interesting fight, because their powers seem to be vast and not reserved to actual combat, they can make alot of random shit happen.  Be interesting to see how it all pans out, Miura has alot of great options.


----------



## jkingler (Sep 9, 2007)

> Do you guys think they will go into backstory on the human precursors to all the godhand? I think that would be excellent, especially on Slann and Void.


I agree. I am more interested in Void's backstory, though, even though Slann's would definitely be boobalicious. XD I am afraid it might ruin her character for me, though, so Void Gaiden get!


> I wonder if/how they are ever going to be in an interesting fight, because their powers seem to be vast and not reserved to actual combat, they can make alot of random shit happen. Be interesting to see how it all pans out, Miura has alot of great options.


Again, I'm with you here. I have loved what little action there's been already where they're concerned, so seeing them actually go at it is guaranteed to be epic.


----------



## Bender (Sep 9, 2007)

man, that'd be awesome if we could see the God Hand's backstory


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 9, 2007)

can skull knight still do his crazy behelit sword interdimension slice attack? or was that already used up the first time he did it to save guts? because i think that might work vs godhands. and yeah i really want to know all about void he is definitely the most interesting godhand


----------



## Parallax (Sep 10, 2007)

We all know a Skull Night backstory will happen.  The question is how long do you think that epic story will be?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 10, 2007)

Look, Berserk may be great, but the mangaka is going to die before it's done, leaving transcripts and ideas that will get butchered, so I can't even enjoy it.


----------



## Sess (Sep 10, 2007)

Mr. Optimism


----------



## Shikashi (Sep 10, 2007)

LOL Agmaster. You're right though, he does take a lot of time, I don't know if it's him striving for perfection or just being lazy. I'm currently reading Volume 10, started Berserk a couple of weeks ago. Whoever says this is the best manga ever... is correct! The art scared me at first because it wasn't what I'm used to, but now I love it to death, the amount of detail is just mindblowing, the story is also very, very good and, ya know... Caska is hot.

Why isn't there an Anime version of this? I mean, aside from the 90's version (or 80's, I dunno), isn't it successful or something? Kinda weird since the Manga is so good, I don't mind though, it's not like I'm gonna see it, unless they have a big budget and instead of episodes go for OVA's.


----------



## MdB (Sep 10, 2007)

Shikashi said:


> Why isn't there an Anime version of this? I mean, aside from the 90's version (or 80's, I dunno), isn't it successful or something? Kinda weird since the Manga is so good, I don't mind though, it's not like I'm gonna see it, unless they have a big budget and instead of episodes go for OVA's.



There could be a lot of reasons why they can't or will not make another season. Mainly because of the gore and art detail, but it's also very hard to animate something without an ending in sight (If they catch up, fillers or something along those lines could seriously damage the whole show). And Berserk is one of the most successful Seinen manga's in Japan.


----------



## Segan (Sep 10, 2007)

Lord Kamina said:


> There could be a lot of reasons why they can't or will not make another season. Mainly because of the gore and art detail, but it's also very hard to animate something without an ending in sight (If they catch up, fillers or something along those lines could seriously damage the whole show). And Berserk is one of the most successful Seinen manga's in Japan.



Yeah, fillers would be a bad idea. And on top of that, I bet, Miura takes a lot of pride in his work, so I doubt he would agree to having fillers that have nothing to do with the manga and make up stuff that he didn't implement in his story.


----------



## Shikashi (Sep 10, 2007)

Makes sense. Good to know it's the most successful Seinen manga in Japan.

So... Volume 12, all of a sudden I think that hottie is gonna die, if she does I'm gonna kill Kentaro, no kidding. Good volume though, I like the designs that he comes up with, giant naked chicks.


----------



## Lusankya (Sep 10, 2007)

Shikashi said:


> Makes sense. Good to know it's the most successful Seinen manga in Japan.
> 
> So... Volume 12, all of a sudden I think that hottie is gonna die, if she does I'm gonna kill Kentaro, no kidding. Good volume though, I like the designs that he comes up with, giant naked chicks.



You are in for a ride next volume. Brace yourself.


----------



## Shikashi (Sep 10, 2007)

Starting Volume 14 now, is it just me or Berserk makes the reader fucking angry? I've never felt anything towards a Manga character until now... the Hell? Anyway, she didn't die, it wasn't as bad as it could've been, still, Griffith is a piece of shit. I really like the Skull guy, he's kinda... "funny"? Cool character, definitely.


----------



## Segan (Sep 10, 2007)

Glad to see that you enjoy Berserk. By the way, are you aware that Skull Knight (most likely) is Emperor Geiserich from 1000 years ago? One should notice that during the rescue arc already...


----------



## James (Sep 10, 2007)

> you guys probably finished up the 31st volume by now, right? Is he any close to Griffith by then?



To save you the disappointment he's virtually no closer than he ever has been.


----------



## Shikashi (Sep 10, 2007)

Damn, well at least it looks like he'll get a new armour, pretty cool one at that.

Thanks.


----------



## Voynich (Sep 10, 2007)

It IS the best manga ever. Period.


----------



## MdB (Sep 10, 2007)

Shikashi said:


> Damn, well at least it looks like he'll get a new armour, pretty cool one at that.
> 
> Thanks.



That armor makes the gap between him and death even closer. It litterly fucks him up.


----------



## Voynich (Sep 10, 2007)

They're so worth the money, but I'd have to get them on Ebay with ridiculous rip-off shipping to Europe.

I wonder if he would honestly attack the rest if Schierke isn't able to get him out of it in time. He's using it way more often than he should so I don't think it'll be long before he goes on a rampage.


----------



## Segan (Sep 10, 2007)

Guts would have killed the party if it wasn't for the mysterious spirit (which is supposedly the mysterious long- and black-haired child). The effects of the armor are really nothing to joke about.

He could kill his own friends and eventually himself. I think, they will have to take precautions, if there aren't any better options than the Berserker Armor. But then again, maybe you can't really take any due to the nature of the armor.


----------



## MdB (Sep 10, 2007)

Am I the only one who thinks Gutts is going to end up dead in his Berserker armor? He needs to transcend his humanity before he can stand a decent change against a deity like a God Hand.


----------



## Shikashi (Sep 10, 2007)

I'd be more than happy to buy the Volumes, but they are a rip-off like Voynich said, I'll wait until the Manga stores over here start importing it, way cheaper and saves me the hassle of going to the post office.

On the Berserk Amor, you know a lot more than I do, but making Gutts go as far as trying to rape Caska can't mean it's very good for him. Yes, I used wikipedia, I probably should wait 'til I get them volumes though, but the bloody game spoiled it for me, at first I thought I was looking at Griffith.


----------



## Voynich (Sep 10, 2007)

Well most of the Apostles and some of the Godhand already seem to consider Guts on a level above mere humanity. But yeah, the armor is breaking him down slowly. 

I think when he gets to close to being able to defeat the Godhand the Behelit will give him the option of becoming something on par with them or even one of them in return for sacrifice. Depending on how far the armor has taken over he might actually give in if he was given the choice. Or at least that's what I suspect will happen. Otherwise I can't actually see a legitimate way for him to get on Godhand level.


----------



## CJC (Sep 10, 2007)

Although the Berserker Armor is really dangerous to the party, however it's necessary and without it they would all be long dead. It's not all bad though Schierke can draw him back from the brink although it's risky to do so.

Anywho, wouldn't say Berserk is the "best" seinen manga currently, there are other amazing ones, such as Vagabond.


----------



## Segan (Sep 10, 2007)

Lord Kamina said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Gutts is going to end up dead in his Berserker armor? He needs to transcend his humanity before he can stand a decent change against a deity like a God Hand.


That was discussed here quite a while age, I believe. And yes, chances are that Guts is gonna die. With or without the armor. He's one tough friend, but he's still just a human. And human means, he's mortal. Vulnerable.



Shikashi said:


> On the Berserk Amor, you know a lot more than I do, *but making Gutts go as far as trying to rape Caska* can't mean it's very good for him. Yes, I used wikipedia, I probably should wait 'til I get them volumes though, but the bloody game spoiled it for me, at first I thought I was looking at Griffith.


Mind you, it has nothing to do with the armor. But he did come close to try and rape Casca, but at that time he couldn't think straight. Luckily he realized soon enough what was about to happen. It's the only reason why he let the current party travel along with him.



CJC said:


> Although the Berserker Armor is really dangerous to the party, however it's necessary and without it they would all be long dead. It's not all bad though Schierke can draw him back from the brink although it's risky to do so.
> 
> Anywho, wouldn't say Berserk is the "best" seinen manga currently, there are other amazing ones, such as Vagabond.



Vagabond? Sorry, it's good, but not as good as Berserk. Especially not when the author is basically only following a novel and uses artistic license to add his own scenes.
And the fights...meh.

The novel itself is great, though.


----------



## MdB (Sep 10, 2007)

Voynich said:


> Well most of the Apostles and some of the Godhand already seem to consider Guts on a level above mere humanity. But yeah, the armor is breaking him down slowly.
> 
> I think when he gets to close to being able to defeat the Godhand the Behelit will give him the option of becoming something on par with them or even one of them in return for sacrifice. Depending on how far the armor has taken over he might actually give in if he was given the choice. Or at least that's what I suspect will happen. Otherwise I can't actually see a legitimate way for him to get on Godhand level.



As far as I remember, not a single Apostle considered him above human nature (Let alone a God Hand member). There just amazed how he keeps struggling against causality and fate/destiny. Griffith's reincarnation as a human showed why Gutts is still a human that can't change the relationship between events that The Idea Of Evil set in stone. 

As for the Behelit, I dunno really.... It is still the powers of The God Hand that grant the bearer there wishes. And the Crimson Behelit is the only Behelit that could give him equal powers as Griffith (If every God Hand member is equal in strength and power of course). But than again, I can't remember if Gatts Behelit was fated to meet him or he keeps it with him for no reason.


----------



## Segan (Sep 10, 2007)

Per definition, the behelith isn't meant for Guts in any way. But keeping it with him might give him the chance to take Griffith and the rest of the God Hand down. His encounter with Slann gave me the thought that Miura isn't just letting Guts keep that little egg for nothing.

And who knows, Slann might even give him a hand?


----------



## Voynich (Sep 10, 2007)

Lord Kamina said:


> As far as I remember, not a single Apostle consider him above human nature (Let alone a God Hand member). There just amazed how he keeps struggling against causality and fate/destiny. Griffith's reincarnation as a human showed why Gutts is still a human that can't change the relationship between events that The Idea Of Evil set in stone.
> 
> As for the Behelit, I dunno really.... It is still the powers of The God Hand that grant the bearer there wishes. And the Crimson Behelit is the only Behelit that could give him equal powers as Griffith (If every God Hand member is equal in strength and power of course). But than again, I can't remember if Gatts Behelit was fated to meet him or he keeps it with him for no reason.



Well that's what I meant. It just came out a bit wrong. (At 10 in the evening I really lose my coherency in English xDD) Maybe not above human, but at least impressed with him actually surviving sofar. I do remember the question "Is he human?" being raised a few times. 

Yeah, but you don't know yet what kind of threat Guts may become to them later. And they certainly do enjoy playing with him. So who knows, maybe offering him something like that is in their best interest some time from now. 

I can't remember about the Behelit either actually. Didn't he pick it up very early on from that deformed old man in...volume 1 was it? He never tried losing it, so it's really unsure if it's supposed to be his or not. I doubt he could lose it if he tried to cause Puck clings on to it all the time.


----------



## MdB (Sep 10, 2007)

Segan said:


> Per definition, the behelith isn't meant for Guts in any way. But keeping it with him might give him the chance to take Griffith and the rest of the God Hand down. His encounter with Slann gave me the thought that Miura isn't just letting Guts keep that little egg for nothing.
> 
> And who knows, Slann might even give him a hand?



I never thought of a possible way for Slan to help Gutts. Right now I'm even more curious about her, just what the hell does she want from Gutts?


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 10, 2007)

yeah slann is definitely abnormally interested in guts, she seems the most likely candidate for a godhand ally if such a thing is even possible


----------



## Lusankya (Sep 10, 2007)

I honestly cannot(and do not wish to) see Gutts accepting any help from the Godhands or even becoming one of them just so he can take out Griffith. What makes this story so compelling(at least for me) so far is the fact that a mere mortal is fighting fate and impossible odds with sheer rage and willpower. IMO, Gutts becoming a Godhand will destroy the very essence and foundation of the story which have been build thus far. 
Though i have to concede, as things are, Gutts is no closer to getting his revenge. Even with that armor, there is no guarantee that he could beat one of Griffith's Apostles. I'm guessing that whats-his-name fairy king will prove to be very important in the scheme of things, not just with healing Caska.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 11, 2007)

well of course gutts will never become a godhand.... that would first of all be impossible without the scarlet behelit and secondly i think the eclipse only happens every few centuries. he'll probably become the "next skull knight"


----------



## Parallax (Sep 11, 2007)

^I can see that, but I honestly don't know how I would feel about that.


----------



## Segan (Sep 11, 2007)

Guts doesn't actually need to accept Slann as an ally. It would be more like a temporary truce that is finished as soon as Griffith is down for good.

It's also questionable that the current party will follow Guts if he ever decides to keep his path of revenge after Casca is in the safety zone. He would then run out of options and allies which could make him susceptible for teaming up with enemies in order to throw down Griffith.
Slann was one possible ally I mentioned, but it's really unlikely it's gonna happen, considering he isn't gonna think straight once he encounters her and besides, he's too straightforward to double-cross Slann in order to get what he wants.

But Ganishka is another possibility. Guts refused to team up with him, but at that time he had much more important business. If Casca is at Skelling and out of danger zone, then chances are that Guts is gonna make some kind of deal with Ganishka. After all, Griffith is gonna show up in Windham, which happens to be in Ganishka's hands, and Guts would have the chance to prepare a strategy, whatever it is.

But that's just mindgames.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 11, 2007)

i think ganishka is dead .... griffith could probably have taken him out already but he wanted to meet with the nobles etc first. besides guts already declined ganishka's offer. i think zodd is a possible ally of guts.


----------



## Segan (Sep 11, 2007)

LackingLack said:


> i think ganishka is dead .... griffith could probably have taken him out already but he wanted to meet with the nobles etc first. besides guts already declined ganishka's offer. *i think zodd is a possible ally of guts*.



Impossible. And you should know why. He has shown that he values loyalty way over respect.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 11, 2007)

i dunno, i feel like they're setting zodd up as sort of a perennial character, he seems the most likely apostle to help guts. sonia said he had "the most depth" or something like that of the apostles, also he threw his sword to help guts vs the chuder knight, and he impaled that monkey friend to help guts. basically he's guts ally as it is, he and guts teamed up physically vs ganishka already. something will happen so that zodd will be comfortable betraying griffith i believe


----------



## Lusankya (Sep 11, 2007)

LackingLack said:


> i dunno, i feel like they're setting zodd up as sort of a perennial character, he seems the most likely apostle to help guts. sonia said he had "the most depth" or something like that of the apostles, also he threw his sword to help guts vs the chuder knight, and he impaled that monkey friend to help guts. basically he's guts ally as it is, he and guts teamed up physically vs ganishka already. something will happen so that zodd will be comfortable betraying griffith i believe



Not gonna happen. Zodd lost to Griffith(in a dream) and swore eternal loyalty to him.


----------



## Segan (Sep 11, 2007)

LackingLack said:


> he threw his sword to help guts vs the chuder knight,


Griffith would've been fucked up if Guts died here. No way he would've stood a chance against Boscogne. Of course Zodd was gonna help Guts.


> and he impaled that monkey friend to help guts.


It seems you didn't notice that Wyald was holding Griffith as a hostage back then?


> basically he's guts ally as it is, *he and guts teamed up physically vs ganishka already*.


And just a few moments later Zodd announces that he would tear Guts a new asshole if he were to go up against Griffith.


> something will happen so that zodd will be comfortable betraying griffith i believe


Like I said, not a chance.


----------



## Mat?icha (Sep 11, 2007)

i really wonder what happened to gutt's child. a round thing ate it and the child stopped appeareng from that moment. any1 has any idea?


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 11, 2007)

isnt that black haired kid who they met and played around with guts and casca's kid? thats what it seemed to me


----------



## Mat?icha (Sep 11, 2007)

yeah, seemed like it (totally forgot bout him). but still no trace of him, and wasnt confirmed to be the one. still so many thing to be resolved.


----------



## Muk (Sep 11, 2007)

I can only see Gutts teaming up with the skull knight

anything else would be his enemies

i believe his whole moral is to not use the power of the behelit

but he needs to find another way to become what griffon is a being outside of fate or idea of evil before he can even think about touching griffon.

will be interesting to see how he'll achieve that


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 11, 2007)

i dont get wtf skull knight does all the time.... guts is out there busting his ass fighting huge demons and where is skull knight???? if skull knight actually tried the story would be over by now, that dude is invincible


----------



## Shikashi (Sep 11, 2007)

Badass too, but good question, he seems to just pop outta nowhere and tell weird stuff to Gutts, he sounds kinda like a Prophet of some sorts.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 11, 2007)

Skull Knight is out there busting demons too, but if we followed him around to see that we wouldn't be with Gutts =p


----------



## MdB (Sep 11, 2007)

Just 2 more days.


----------



## Segan (Sep 11, 2007)

Lord Kamina said:


> Just 2 more days.



I doubt you are getting it in two days. It will be released in Japan in two days. At the very best you get the raw in three days. But it's more likely that it comes end of this week or somewhere during next week.


----------



## Spike (Sep 11, 2007)

I've read up to volume 8 and now I'm wondering if I can find the remaining volumes somewhere?


----------



## MdB (Sep 11, 2007)

Segan said:


> I doubt you are getting it in two days. It will be released in Japan in two days. At the very best you get the raw in three days. But it's more likely that it comes end of this week or somewhere during next week.



It's not the first time when the RAW has been uploaded on the same day when the actual chapter is published.


----------



## Segan (Sep 11, 2007)

Lord Kamina said:


> It's not the first time when the RAW has been uploaded on the same day when the actual chapter is published.



True, but as far as I remember, it hasn't happened with Berserk. But we'll see.


----------



## MdB (Sep 11, 2007)

Segan said:


> True, but as far as I remember, it hasn't happened with Berserk. But we'll see.



I was talking about Berserk.

I can still remember downloading the RAW on friday. Though it doesn't happen all the time.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 11, 2007)

Im hoping it comes out this weekend, but if not I can wait.


----------



## Sess (Sep 11, 2007)

Yeah I'm really against the idea of Gutts teaming up with any demons or apostles. The thing with Zodd was totally spur of the moment. Under any other circumstances, those two would be going at it big time.

As for Slann, I think you guys are reading too much into it. Don't take offense to this please, but her behavior is that of the typical bitch. She tries to keep her true intentions secret. She keeps you off guard. She uses her looks and mannerisms to confuse you. That's what she's doing to Gutts. There is no big secret plan she has in store. She has no intentions of helping him. She's just a bitch and loves torturing Gutts, even if it's just psychological.


----------



## Segan (Sep 12, 2007)

@Sess: Who the heck, aside from you, talked about a secret plan of Slann? Hmm?


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 12, 2007)

i am pretty sure that when casca's memories are restored she wont be 100% happy and just want to  be with guts. my guess is that black haired kid is their son and she'll want to raise him somewhere peacefully while guts will still be consumed with hate and vengeance against griffith, just like how skull knight said the woman doesnt want necessarily what guts wants


----------



## Zephos (Sep 12, 2007)

LackingLack said:


> i am pretty sure that when casca's memories are restored she wont be 100% happy and just want to  be with guts. my guess is that black haired kid is their son and she'll want to raise him somewhere peacefully while guts will still be consumed with hate and vengeance against griffith, just like how skull knight said the woman doesnt want necessarily what guts wants



Skull Knight was referring to bringing her memory back being perhaps not what she wants.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 12, 2007)

hmm thats possible too although in a way how can you choose not to want your memories, that seems like something that you either have or dont and you cant really "choose" about it


----------



## Segan (Sep 12, 2007)

LackingLack said:


> hmm thats possible too although in a way how can you choose not to want your memories, that seems like something that you either have or dont and you cant really "choose" about it



Really? Think again. Think hard.

Did it occur to you even once that Casca (unconscously) decided to become insane? In order to forget her memories, because they are way too painful to bear?


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 12, 2007)

Segan said:


> Really? Think again. Think hard.
> 
> Did it occur to you even once that Casca (unconscously) decided to become insane? In order to forget her memories, because they are way too painful to bear?



i dont believe in unconscious decisions much less decisions to forget your memories in such a total way....


----------



## Shikashi (Sep 12, 2007)

I thought she only had one kid... that deformed thing that Gutts was trying to kill. I know about the one that appeared in the sea and someone looked at them and said "They look like a real family" or something, but I never saw stated that it was their son.

Anyway, Segan might be right, but that would be shitty, she's like a child know, can't even speak. Do you think Gutts can go on like that?


----------



## yo586 (Sep 12, 2007)

LackingLack said:


> i dont believe in unconscious decisions much less decisions to forget your memories in such a total way....



maybe you need to learn an ounce about psychology before you make statements like this.

that being said, I believe the skull night was talking about her wishes once she gets back her memories as well (in regards to revenge, etc).


----------



## Segan (Sep 12, 2007)

LackingLack said:


> i dont believe in unconscious decisions much less decisions to forget your memories in such a total way....



You don't need to believe. It's fact. What I said wasn't a suggestion, but my way to get my point through you. Memory loss doesn't come out of nowhere. Such things do happen in real life.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 12, 2007)

well you say its fact but i dont agree. what makes you think that? i dont think you can choose to forget things. i have tried before its not possible. if you are extremely traumatized you may suffer AMNESIA which is what happened to casca. not at all the same thing as a deliberate decision.


----------



## Segan (Sep 12, 2007)

Well, ok, it was a bit too much saying it's a fact. But it's pretty much set in stone for me since Skull Knight pointed out that it might not be Casca's wish to recover her memory.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 12, 2007)

I really don't think she would like to recover memories from that horrible day.  I mean what do you think her first reaction would be to remember everything from that day.


----------



## Shikashi (Sep 12, 2007)

So... what? Gutts is going through Hell to give her those memories back and now he'll stop? It's not like she's gonna be able to say she doesn't want them, she can't express herself. The only way I see that not happening is if the guy can't restore her memory.


----------



## Sess (Sep 12, 2007)

*Responses*
*Segan:* Someone was talking about Slann possibly having plans separate from (or directly conflicting with) the rest of the godhand as an explanation for why she's so interested in Gutts.

*Memories*
It's not uncommon for people to regress in response to great trauma. It just happens sometimes. Arguing against that phenomenon is like arguing against gravity. Sure, aside from looking at the results (things fall), there isn't any way to prove how/why gravity works, but all sane people know that it does. Same with memory loss/regression, can't prove how it works, but the well documented results speak for themselves.

*Baby Daddy*
I've never totally understood the deal with the babies. Ok, so Casca births some funky looking mass of disfigured tissue that happens to have eyes. Ok, who's the dad? Gutts? Griffith? We know this how? And the one later at the beach. Was that the same one, but a little older? And who's the dad? Gutts? Griffith? And we know this how? Sometimes I read information in this thread and I have no idea where it came from. Either I've missed some really important details, several times (since I've read through all the manga several times), or you guys are making some big presumptions and presenting them as facts. Could someone clear this up for me, please?


----------



## G@R-chan (Sep 12, 2007)

Sess said:


> *Responses*
> 
> *Memories*
> It's not uncommon for people to regress in response to great trauma. It just happens sometimes. Arguing against that phenomenon is like arguing against gravity. Sure, aside from looking at the results (things fall), there isn't any way to prove how/why gravity works, but all sane people know that it does. Same with memory loss/regression, can't prove how it works, but the well documented results speak for themselves.



I don't know how you interprete Skull Knight's speech about Casca's recovering her memories, but my assumption is he advised Gutts not to have high expectations of how things will turn when she recovers her memories. I think he wasn't arguing about what Casca really wants but what Gutts really wants and has to be prepared for desillusion.



Sess said:


> *Baby Daddy*
> I've never totally understood the deal with the babies. Ok, so Casca births some funky looking mass of disfigured tissue that happens to have eyes. Ok, who's the dad? Gutts? Griffith? We know this how? And the one later at the beach. Was that the same one, but a little older? And who's the dad? Gutts? Griffith? And we know this how? Sometimes I read information in this thread and I have no idea where it came from. Either I've missed some really important details, several times (since I've read through all the manga several times), or you guys are making some big presumptions and presenting them as facts. Could someone clear this up for me, please?



We don't know for sure who's the daddy, but my prediction is Gutts is the father and Griffith "corrupted" the embryon to be his vessel when he should reincarnate in the real world. If someone has some precisions, I'm interested too about this point.


----------



## Shikashi (Sep 12, 2007)

G@R-chan said:


> We don't know for sure who's the daddy, but my prediction is Gutts is the father and Griffith "corrupted" the embryon to be his vessel when he should reincarnate in the real world. If someone has some precisions, I'm interested too about this point.



That's definitely very plausible, good one. I have no idea what he would use the kid for though, maybe to break Gutts down or something like that.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 12, 2007)

its explicitly stated in the manga gutts is the father but griffith/femto corrupted the foetus and made it evil. and its highly probable that black haired child is their son. HIGHLY probable.


----------



## Segan (Sep 13, 2007)

What LackingLack said. Guts was the father but Femto corrupted it and used it as his flesh host for the rebirth into the real world.


----------



## Zephos (Sep 13, 2007)

Sess said:


> *Responses*
> *Segan:* Someone was talking about Slann possibly having plans separate from (or directly conflicting with) the rest of the godhand as an explanation for why she's so interested in Gutts.



She's horny about him.
End of discussion.
Who was speculating otherwise?


----------



## Parallax (Sep 13, 2007)

^Don't you think that sort of behavior would be selling Miura a little short?


----------



## yo586 (Sep 13, 2007)

What I want to know is. . . if griffith used its flesh as a host who/what was the kid at the beach?  Seems like one is the flesh of the baby that never grew up and the other is the kid in spirit who did grow up . . . but for a bit the spirit kid turned real?  Its the only thing about the story that consistently confused me as well.

Plus, Slann likes Gutts cause she gets off on extremes of emotion, and thus loves how much he struggles and his extreme rage and glimmer of hope.  She said "It'd be great to have him on our side," or something to that effect (so she has taken to him a bit), but for now she seems content watching and playing with him.  Damn woman.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 13, 2007)

i cant wait til we see that black haired beach kid again, i bet he's extremely good at fighting (or maybe just psychic fighting)


----------



## Shikashi (Sep 13, 2007)

LackingLack said:


> its explicitly stated in the manga gutts is the father but griffith/femto corrupted the foetus and made it evil. and its highly probable that black haired child is their son. HIGHLY probable.


What the fu... where?


----------



## G@R-chan (Sep 13, 2007)

I don't remember when it was *explicitly* stated???? 
There's still people that didn't clearly see that Guts is the father. Even Guts himself seems to believe he's Griffith's son.
The only thing we have is hint, when devil baby is watching over Guts in the darkness. But nobody clearly states, "Guts you're the daddy" *eye candy*. I even doubt Caska knows who's the father, the only ones that could know are Griffith or the child.
Well if it was stated, just tell me where to look but for the moment it's just all speculation (certainly right speculation though).


----------



## Shikashi (Sep 13, 2007)

G@R-chan said:


> I don't remember when it was *explicitly* stated????
> There's still people that didn't clearly see that Guts is the father. Even Guts himself seems to believe he's Griffith's son.
> The only thing we have is hint, when devil baby is watching over Guts in the darkness. But nobody clearly states, "Guts you're the daddy" *eye candy*. I even doubt Caska knows who's the father, the only ones that could know are Griffith or the child.
> Well if it was stated, just show me the pages and I would shut my mouth, but for the moment it's just all speculation (certainly right speculation though).


How would the child know that? When I was born I didn't know who my father was, I was taught that, just like you. Only Griffith knows and maybe Casca, but like I said, Griffith will probably use the child to take advantage of Gutts and/or break him down.


----------



## G@R-chan (Sep 13, 2007)

Don't know how the child would know, but his affection towards Guts clearly hints he knows something. Maybe his instincts tell him who's his father, I guess.


----------



## Lusankya (Sep 13, 2007)

Shikashi said:


> What the fu... where?



I dont remember which chapter, but i've read it as well, though only the part where Femto corrupted the foetus, not the one where Gutts is the black-haired kid's father.


----------



## Shikashi (Sep 13, 2007)

I have 'til chapter 288, I don't think I'm missing anything. The only reference I can come up with is when the child falls and Gutts and Casca grab him and stay close together on the floor, nothing else.


----------



## Shikashi (Sep 13, 2007)

Closest I've got as far as the kid's being Gutts and Caska's goes.


----------



## G@R-chan (Sep 13, 2007)

I just read chapter 92 and well I misread the first time what the skull knight was talking about but he apparently confirmed Guts is the father, and the child was forced to accept the evil to survive. At least, it's clear now.


----------



## Shikashi (Sep 13, 2007)

I blame the font used for Demons/Devil Kings/Skull Night, it's hard to read, just use the same as for the other characters. It looks better and shit, but makes you dizzy when you try to understand the words.


----------



## Segan (Sep 13, 2007)

It's only speculation that the black-haired child is Guts' and Casca's. But it's confirmed that the demon fetus was indeed Guts' child.

Don't misunderstand it.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 13, 2007)

Segan's got a point.  The demon fetus is Gutts and Casca's child.  The dark haired kid has a high chance of being their kid, but no one is sure at this moment.


----------



## Shikashi (Sep 13, 2007)

I don't get how the heck did the deformed thing turn into that Casca looking kid...


----------



## Parallax (Sep 13, 2007)

Demons can control their appearance.  And it's still partially human.


----------



## Muk (Sep 13, 2007)

Shikashi said:


> I don't get how the heck did the deformed thing turn into that Casca looking kid...



during the second eclipse it must have evolved into something more human or perfect as it was at the verge of death just like the black hawk was very weak


----------



## Sess (Sep 14, 2007)

yo586 said:


> Plus, Slann likes Gutts cause she gets off on extremes of emotion, and thus loves how much he struggles and his extreme rage and glimmer of hope.  She said "It'd be great to have him on our side," or something to that effect (so she has taken to him a bit), but for now she seems content watching and playing with him.  Damn woman.


Like I said. She's a bitch. That's exactly what bitches do!! 



Segan said:


> Guts was the father but Femto corrupted it and used it as his flesh host for the rebirth into the real world.


Okay I sorta remember that now. The fugly kid was at the castle and the Skull Knight sorta confronted it. There was another eclipse and that's when Griffith reentered the world. So at that point, wouldn't the fugly kid have been destroyed, since it was used for Griffith's rebirth? Maybe that's where the normal kid came from. Griffith's rebirth used up the evil essences that were in the fugly kid, leaving the normal kid behind. Could it be something like that? Do I even have my timeline right?

If that is the case, then that's great news! Casca and Gutt's kid was cleansed of the evil. And hey! Wouldn't that be a good way to help Casca recover if she were to get her memories back? Sure, she would be disturbed by everything bad that happened, but at least she has her kid back, ya know?


----------



## Segan (Sep 14, 2007)

A second confirmation (sorf of) is the battle on the hill of the swords, when Griffith realizes that his heart pulse went faster as he saw Guts struggle against Zodd and stated that this was probably because it was the body of the original child. Gotta look for the specific page to remember the exact line.

And don't act like it's confirmed that the black-haired child is Guts' and Casca's. After all, the original body of their child is used by Griffith right now.

And Casca's reaction to Griffith was totally different from when she met the child. When it came to Griffith she reacted exactly like two years back then when she gave birth to the demon child.
With the black-haired one it was different.


----------



## Mat?icha (Sep 14, 2007)

Shikashi said:


> Closest I've got as far as the kid's being Gutts and Caska's goes.


 
kid definitely got casca's eyes.


----------



## Mat?icha (Sep 14, 2007)

it's out 
thanx Segan.


----------



## G@R-chan (Sep 14, 2007)

The most important information is next chapter will be released on september 28th  (two weeks)
The last pages were interesting.


----------



## Zephos (Sep 14, 2007)

Parallax said:


> ^Don't you think that sort of behavior would be selling Miura a little short?



Her vice as a Godhand is lust, its just her being in character.
She's never shown any kindness to him. All her sexual advances (which is all its been) are pretty sinister, near rape in the troll cave even.
She's freely expressed this interest in front of the other members to boot.
I honestly have no idea why people would assume she has alternative anti-Gohand plans, its just ridiculous.


----------



## Voynich (Sep 14, 2007)

Shikashi said:


> So Femto raped Casca in order to rebirth... erm... himself? I won't even begin to tell you how fucked up that is.



...it's Berserk we're talking about here  It almost sounds plausible.


----------



## Dream Brother (Sep 14, 2007)

Cheers for the raw, Segan.

Those last few pages were lovely -- now to wait for the translation.


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Sep 14, 2007)

didn't the fetus became griffiths body since the egg took it in i doubt it spit it out. griffith even said that it was the vessel which he took.


----------



## Segan (Sep 14, 2007)

TinapayBreadStyx said:


> didn't the fetus became griffiths body since the egg took it in i doubt it spit it out. griffith even said that it was the vessel which he took.



That's right.


----------



## Segan (Sep 15, 2007)

Pretty soon after EG released the scans, I assume. Might be a few hours to a day.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 15, 2007)

no, I'm not.


----------



## Segan (Sep 15, 2007)

Still, just one day after the release it's already scanned. The usual pace isn't that fast...looks like the guys at EG had some free time.

Thanks.


----------



## ladiida (Sep 15, 2007)

Are they on the boat yet? I stopped for a few months to have more reading material.


----------



## Segan (Sep 15, 2007)

ladiida said:


> Are they on the boat yet? I stopped for a few months to have more reading material.



Look it up for yourself. Unless you want to get explicitly spoiled. And at which chapter did you stop?


----------



## Haruko (Sep 15, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The chapter wasn't overly interesting. Roderick is good at sea and stuff but the entire chapter was just a rape of the pirates. The only interesting bit was Gutts' demon being "unshackled"


----------



## Segan (Sep 15, 2007)

Haruko said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> The chapter wasn't overly interesting. Roderick is good at sea and stuff but the entire chapter was just a rape of the pirates. The only interesting bit was Gutts' demon being "unshackled"



Complaining is not allowed. The word "uninteresting" is forbidden to use. Blasphemer!




But seriously, I don't like to see the same pattern in this thread like it happens everywhere. Deliberately waiting for every single chapter just to say: "That's what I waited for? Not interesting at all. This wasn't so good, that's wasn't better either..etc"

Berserk had chapters like these and with less development throughout the whole series.


----------



## Haruko (Sep 15, 2007)

Fair enough. This is the frst time I had to wait for Berserk, before I read it in a big chunk.


----------



## Yakuza (Sep 15, 2007)

chapter out...
hallelujah


----------



## Freija (Sep 15, 2007)

someone pm me in 2 years when they reach the island


----------



## Yakuza (Sep 15, 2007)

Freija said:


> someone pm me in 2 years when they reach the island



lol..... its truth though


----------



## Freija (Sep 15, 2007)

i weren't joking  like they've been going towards the island for 8 real years or so


----------



## Yakuza (Sep 15, 2007)

hah... Ive been following berserk for almost 11 years.... and danm it does go slow at times, especiallly this years with the 3 monthly breaks we are having


----------



## Freija (Sep 15, 2007)

kratos must be old :3



/followed SDK through all 7 years


----------



## Yakuza (Sep 15, 2007)

Freija said:


> kratos must be old :3



im not that old.... im actully young.. only 20...
its because my cousing used to buy the manga so id go to his house and read it...


----------



## Freija (Sep 15, 2007)

me and SDK started out that way


----------



## Yakuza (Sep 15, 2007)

lol...
yeah, i just seen a picture of the berserk armour on the new chapter


so beautiful


----------



## Freija (Sep 15, 2007)

i haven't read berserk, since like Griffith ownd the emperor


----------



## Yakuza (Sep 15, 2007)

Freija said:


> i haven't read berserk, since like Griffith ownd the emperor





get reading then... theres a long way to go 
and never forget Uchiha Poppins


----------



## Freija (Sep 15, 2007)

YOU BASTARD YOU CHANGED YOUR NICK TO KRATOS!!!!!!!!  I WONDERED WHERE YOU DISAPPEARED! and no i wont read until they get to elf paradise 


also you featured in my blenderfanfic


----------



## Yakuza (Sep 15, 2007)

Freija said:


> YOU BASTARD YOU CHANGED YOUR NICK TO KRATOS!!!!!!!!  I WONDERED WHERE YOU DISAPPEARED! and no i wont read until they get to elf paradise


i told you about my name change on the blender long ago...
you werent paying attention.. 
and why you rep b& ?? 

staying on topic, well, the elf paradise is really taking long... ive been waiting for it for almost year




> also you featured in my blenderfanfic


 gonna read it now!!!


----------



## Segan (Sep 15, 2007)

It's not all that long since Griffith and the Emperor. It's only five or six chapters ago since then.


----------



## Freija (Sep 15, 2007)

im never paying attention, duh and peK was feeling nice one day and gave me a month rep ban 



as for elf paradise, ive been waiting for it for 3? years


----------



## Yakuza (Sep 15, 2007)

Segan said:


> It's not all that long since Griffith and the Emperor. It's only five or six chapters ago since then.


lol segan, the past 6 chapters took like 1 year to come along 


Freija said:


> im never paying attention, duh and peK was feeling nice one day and gave me a month rep ban
> as for elf paradise, ive been waiting for it for 3? years



lol, PeK gave me that stupid infraction and refused to delete it for 2 months 
and elf paradise will be good... i think at least the graphical aspect will be amazing...


----------



## Freija (Sep 15, 2007)

it better be, and i want the little fairy of win puck to have some important title over there, he seems to play so stupid about everything


----------



## Yakuza (Sep 15, 2007)

Puk will turn out to be someone important... like, he was banished from the fairy land...

thats what i want anyway


----------



## Freija (Sep 15, 2007)

Puck is my love in the manga...and sloth


----------



## Yakuza (Sep 15, 2007)

lol... Puck is a God Hand, we just dont know it yet


----------



## Freija (Sep 15, 2007)

Puck is God


----------



## Yakuza (Sep 15, 2007)

Freija said:


> Puck is God





indeed Puck is


----------



## Freija (Sep 15, 2007)

but if puck were to show his power the story would've ended in vol 1


----------



## Totitos (Sep 15, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUhL416sgu0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Haruko (Sep 15, 2007)

lol I've been reading Berserk for 4 weeks or something. All those years, and I've read it twice in 4 weeks.


----------



## Yakuza (Sep 15, 2007)

Freija said:


> but if puck were to show his power the story would've ended in vol 1


thats why he made us wait 11 years to reveal the power 


God Enel said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUhL416sgu0[/YOUTUBE]



thhank you


----------



## Freija (Sep 15, 2007)

God Enel said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUhL416sgu0[/YOUTUBE]


Wonders at your feet?


Haruko said:


> lol I've been reading Berserk for 4 weeks or something. All those years, and I've read it twice in 4 weeks.


lol. only twice  blasphemy


Kratos said:


> thats why he made us wait 11 years to reveal the power
> 
> 
> thhank you


exactly


----------



## Yakuza (Sep 15, 2007)

lol Haruko, i think I read berserk over 10 times in the past few years


----------



## Freija (Sep 15, 2007)

SDK read over 50 times possibly


----------



## Totitos (Sep 15, 2007)

@Freija
yes.

I need to catch up with the current.


----------



## Yakuza (Sep 15, 2007)

Freija said:


> SDK read over 50 times possibly


 NUTZZZZZZZZ

and danm, the new chap I downloaded is fake


----------



## Totitos (Sep 15, 2007)

whut??????????


----------



## Freija (Sep 15, 2007)

lol i've prob read it more than that, and the manga finished last year  and i've read HxH alittle less times than that, then on third place Berserk and One Piece


----------



## Yakuza (Sep 15, 2007)

lol, Ive watched GunGrave 4 times over the past 2 months


----------



## Freija (Sep 15, 2007)

lol anime       .


----------



## Yakuza (Sep 15, 2007)

we are spamming now 

lets get back to beserk...

Puck > God Hands


----------



## Totitos (Sep 15, 2007)

The only member from Gods hand that I like is Void.


----------



## Freija (Sep 15, 2007)

easily, he's the only one to have made gutts say pretty please


----------



## Yakuza (Sep 15, 2007)

anyway...
im off for another week >_>
need to install my internet soon...
take care everyone and puck for the win


----------



## Freija (Sep 15, 2007)

Arrggh, why you b leaving ?


also may uchiha poppins be with you


----------



## Yakuza (Sep 15, 2007)

Freija said:


> Arrggh, why you b leaving ?


ive been innactive for the past month... just moved houses.. got my own crib now 
so i have no internets yet... hopefully ill get it this comming week....


> also may uchiha poppins be with you


 I wish you the same


----------



## Haruko (Sep 15, 2007)

lol I've been reading Berserk for 4 weeks or something. All those years, and I've read it twice in 4 weeks.


----------



## Freija (Sep 15, 2007)

youve said that twice haruko


----------



## Segan (Sep 15, 2007)

@God_Enel: Nice ava and sig.

And yes, you guys are spamming too much. That's a god damned forum, not a chatbox.


----------



## Freija (Sep 15, 2007)

sorry Segan 


anyway honestly though, you think they'll arrive soon ? i've been wanting to see that island for a long time


and i feel like that kid gutts and C met on the beach has something with it to do


----------



## Segan (Sep 15, 2007)

Well, at first I thought there would be no more battles on sea and was proven totally wrong. But the fight took only a single chapter, so I guess, they should arrive in two, three chapters.
But first I want to see what's up with Guts' chained inner beast. Miura isn't showing it for nothing.

At least I hope so.


----------



## Freija (Sep 15, 2007)

2-3 chaps = 6-9 months


----------



## Segan (Sep 15, 2007)

Nah, next chapter comes out the 28th September. Seems like it's returning to its bi-monthly schedule.


----------



## Freija (Sep 15, 2007)

that's awesome news  so like next month ill start catching up again


----------



## Sess (Sep 16, 2007)

*Responses*


Zephos said:


> Her vice as a Godhand is lust, its just her being in character.
> She's never shown any kindness to him. All her sexual advances (which is all its been) are pretty sinister, near rape in the troll cave even.
> She's freely expressed this interest in front of the other members to boot.
> I honestly have no idea why people would assume she has alternative anti-Gohand plans, its just ridiculous.


That's what I keep saying. Slann is a bitch. A BITCH DAMMIT! THAT'S ALL!


Segan said:


> Complaining is not allowed. The word "uninteresting" is forbidden to use. Blasphemer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh no, not this again lol. 


God Enel said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUhL416sgu0[/YOUTUBE]


Yeah, that's a great video. I have the high quality original as well as two other very good videos at a thread on my private forums.


*New Chapter*
Nice. The battle was enjoyable, but I'm glad it only lasted the one chapter. Battles that don't involve Gutts tend to wear on me.

I'm concerned about Gutts' dream though. I think the armor's ability to take over his personality is affected by his state of mind. When he was fighting on the docks, Gutts was, I guess you could say, sort of in a good mood. He was in his element, you know what I mean? And so he was able to control the armor very well. But here on the ship, all he can do is think. And what he's been thinking about is Caska and he seems pretty depressed. I fear this is giving the armor a foothold to fight its way into his mind.


*Sig*
So, what's everyone think of my new sig? I had a pretty low quality image to work with. It took me a few hours in Adobe Photoshop and eyeon Fusion to make it look that nice.


----------



## Segan (Sep 16, 2007)

Your sig is nice. I wish, there was a 3d animated movie about Berserk. That would be way better than any animated and real movies.


----------



## MdB (Sep 16, 2007)

Something big is going to happen with Gutts and his inner beast.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 16, 2007)

^All we gotta do is wait for the 28th to find out what though.


----------



## Pintsize (Sep 16, 2007)

Who wants to wait? Gimme Berserk now 

Think it'll be anything to do with Gutts already being immersed in the whatchmacallit that lets him warp the world around him? (I think Flora said that somewhere.) Add that to Gutts being in possession of a Behelit and we could have a self made apostle on our hands [/crazytheory]


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 17, 2007)

wow nice chapter, and thank god only 2 more weeks instead of 2 more months to wait!!!!!!!!!! what a relief. yeah i think gutts might have some kind of weird nightmare where he perhaps gets more control over his inner demon. i have a feeling gutts will fight his demon in his mind somehow, maybe that is a cliche for a lot of mangas but i think it'll happen


----------



## Pintsize (Sep 18, 2007)

What theory about his dream?


----------



## Segan (Sep 18, 2007)

Sess said:


> *New Chapter*
> I'm concerned about Gutts' dream though. I think the armor's ability to take over his personality is affected by his state of mind. When he was fighting on the docks, Gutts was, I guess you could say, sort of in a good mood. He was in his element, you know what I mean? And so he was able to control the armor very well. But here on the ship, all he can do is think. And what he's been thinking about is Caska and he seems pretty depressed. I fear this is giving the armor a foothold to fight its way into his mind.



Guts was not in a good mood at all, not even remotely. The only reason he fought like this was because of Shierke's help. He hasn't gained control over his armor even once.

And, also, the beast was there way, way before the armor was introduced. It was steadily invading and occupying Guts' mind without him being able to do anything. That's why he let the current party travel along with him in the first place.
The armor doesn't do anything by itself, it only enhances the beast's influence over Guts' mind due to it's malevolent nature.


----------



## Mat?icha (Sep 18, 2007)

read the scan. the ship fight waskinda interestin and kinda important to show how talented was the prince in that area. totally understandable. and from the lastpages i assume something sweeeeeet gonna happen.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 18, 2007)

i still dont understand where gutts inner demon comes from in the first place though


----------



## G@R-chan (Sep 18, 2007)

I think Guts inner demon comes from Guts inner soul.O_o
At least, that's the best explanation, his inner demon was always in him, this is the representation of his badassery and fighting spirit. I don't think the berserker armor gives him an inner demon but only enhances his killing intent and put him in a berserk state because it's too strong for his mind to keep a sane state. This is Guts' darkside.


----------



## Segan (Sep 18, 2007)

The existence of Guts' inner demon has been hinted ever since vol. 14, and also a few times during the Golden Age arc through the fact that was the type to literally go up alone against a whole army.

He has to be born with that, but the current form was most likely influenced by the events of the eclipse and has grown steadily to a point where Guts became aware of it and from there on, the process sped up to the point where the beast almost became an autonomous entity within Guts' mind.


----------



## MdB (Sep 18, 2007)

What boggles my mind is the direction Muira want's to go with Gutt's inner beast that is evolving at a rapid rate. It's an pretty important detail ever since he got The Berserker Armor.


----------



## Segan (Sep 18, 2007)

It's about Guts running into the danger of losing his humanity. Even before he wore the Berserker Armor, Skull Knight already mentioned that the path Guts was walking was too dark for a human to keep walking on.

He might be safe within the party and the island, but I doubt he's gonna stay there. And who's to say that not even the fairy king isn't aware of Griffith's existence and intends to do something about it? It's very possible that Guts has no possibility of staying out of the whole Griffith thing even if he wanted to (which most, most, most,...etc. likely isn't the case).


----------



## G@R-chan (Sep 18, 2007)

Miura is a genius. 
First, when Guts wears the berserker armor, he doesn't feel pain. The armor takes away all the physical obstacles that prevent his body to overpass his physical limit. We can suppose that Guts physical limit is so high that his psyche can't keep up with all the strength and physical damages his body is enduring.
A second hypothesis is the berserker armor influences his mental state to maximize his power. In Guts case, the best mental condition is when the inner beast takes over his body. When you don't think one second about what you're doing (doing something for the hell of it), you're truly releasing all your potential. And well, the armor would deserve his name. 
I see 2 possibilities about the inner beast. 
His inner beast could be the materialization of his unconscious. His moral and values prevent him from doing stupid things, but a life of bloodshed and wars could easily create a "darkside", something he truly wishes to do or to be aka inner beast. 
The second possibility is the effect of the brand, he's always between 2 realms and we can think that the effect isn't neutral on his mind. The brand could increase the possibility to be affected by a demon or to grow up becoming a demon (at least to lose your mind).

Miura is making the inner beast a dangerous trump card. The group won't be safe anymore since the beast could be released anytime now, even in a boat where there's no real threat. If the story goes further, the chance of Guts losing his control are higher. Maybe some rapes or killing will occur, Evil Guts is closer and closer. Place your bets!!


----------



## Pintsize (Sep 18, 2007)

God damn, I want a temporal rift to sap the rest of Berserk from. 

I agree with speculation. Beastie will become an issue probably. The fairy King will probably see it, but like Flora will do nothing. Because that's how it is for Gutts =/


----------



## MdB (Sep 18, 2007)

Well.... That's the difference in power-ups between Shounens and Seinens. In Seinen manga's, power-ups really fuck you up.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 18, 2007)

i'm not sure i want gutts to become truly evil, i mean he's basically one of the few good people in the entire story so far. if he went evil everything would be destroyed essentially. perhaps when he fights god-hand femto he will 100% give in to his inner beast and then he and femto will kill each other off and spend eternity in hell together


----------



## Dream Brother (Sep 18, 2007)

Should we even be talking about terms like 'good' and 'evil' in relation to _Berserk_?

I'd always thought of moral ambiguity as one of the central themes of the series -- resisting the all-too-easy trap of simplifying humans with tags, and instead exploring characters and their motivations, whatever they may be.


----------



## G@R-chan (Sep 18, 2007)

That's my fault since I was talking about Evil Guts in my post. You're definitely right. I should have written Mad/Crazy Guts since when his inner beast takes over his body, he's just a bloodthirsty killing machine, a berserker. 
But, we're all aware that the complexity and the motivations of the characters can't be simplified or tagged with basic notions like "evil" and "good". We're using the simple way to sum up our thoughts. I'll be cautious now.


----------



## yo586 (Sep 18, 2007)

Dream Brother said:


> Should we even be talking about terms like 'good' and 'evil' in relation to _Berserk_?
> 
> I'd always thought of moral ambiguity as one of the central themes of the series -- resisting the all-too-easy trap of simplifying humans with tags, and instead exploring characters and their motivations, whatever they may be.



I think Berserk has taken a twist since the eclipse and certainly DOES define good and evil.  Before Gutts was always seen as perhaps the most morally repulsive character in the story (but still lovable) then it was shown that Griffith and the Apostles were pretty much the ideas of evil.  The story hints strongly at the folly of the masses blind faith and hero worship and suggests that it helps foster the evil Apostles.  Do you really not believe the apostles are portrayed as evil creatures in the manga?


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 19, 2007)

i feel like griffith's conversion into godhand status is portrayed as almost something he was forced into, witness godhand conrad persuading him to "keep piling 'em up" in reference to all the people he has had to kill, and if he stops he will join them. not much choice for griffith there, i feel like he was tricked by the idea of evil which apparently in berzerkverse = god. when god = evil yeah thats pretty fucked up


----------



## Sess (Sep 19, 2007)

I hadn't really considered that the "demon" in Guts existed before he got the armor. The next time I read through the manga, I'm gonna have to look out for signs of that.


----------



## Segan (Sep 19, 2007)

"Demon" is just one way of calling Guts' darker side. But it's a fact that it has been shown througout the series. But it was faint at first, and the reader would only be actually aware of it after the events of the eclipse.


----------



## yo586 (Sep 19, 2007)

Sess said:


> I hadn't really considered that the "demon" in Guts existed before he got the armor. The next time I read through the manga, I'm gonna have to look out for signs of that.



Try the scene where he very nearly rapes Caska, its about as clear of a sign as it gets.



LackingLack said:


> i feel like griffith's conversion into godhand status is portrayed as almost something he was forced into, witness godhand conrad persuading him to "keep piling 'em up" in reference to all the people he has had to kill, and if he stops he will join them. not much choice for griffith there, i feel like he was tricked by the idea of evil which apparently in berzerkverse = god. when god = evil yeah thats pretty fucked up



Didn't the Idea of Evil chapter get removed?  This is the chapter where god explains he is the creation of people's needs for reasons.  Just curious.

I don't think Griffith was tricked into anything, rather coaxed into realizing the path to his true goal.  He seemed to embrace the idea of sacrifice once he quickly resolved his moral dilemma (friends or obscure dream hmm).


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 19, 2007)

well but i dunno its hard to really say griffith is "evil" because in berserkverse you basically can only become powerful througgh sacrficing things, such as your comrades or lovers, or whatever. if you are born with a dream to become the best, and you do whatever you can to reach it, how is that necessarily evil? i mean think about it right now griffith is actually saving the people of midland, he's helping out the human beings big time right now saving everyone from the barbarian ganishka. so i really have a somewhat hard time seeing griffth as evil aside from when he raped casca. i feel like he only did that because gutts humiliated him so badly though, and he blames gutts for him being tortured for an entire year, because gutts departure from the hawk and easy own of griffith in swordfight basically made griffith kinda go insane and thats why he randomly fucked charlotte


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 19, 2007)

the so called gods in berserker are more intuned with what everyone in a brain in the berserker verse call demons. Griffith didn't have a choice and yet he did, there was a time when he could have stoped and lived a happy life with Casca. He choose the castle, and in the end, out of his consuming drive for power he sacrifice everything. The theme of Gutts has always been, he never knows what he has till after its gone. I guess Gutts plays his role in Griffith fall just as much as Griffith does, and in the end, they probably kill each other if they continue playing their roles. I think Gutts willingness to change is what will ultimately allow him to live through this.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 19, 2007)

Concerning the Idea of Evil chapter, it was removed from vol.13 upon Miura's request, saying that it revealed too much too soon.  I would still think it would be considered canon, because he never said it didn't happen, just that it was revealed too early on in the story.


----------



## Haruko (Sep 19, 2007)

Griffith's plan is coming together very quickly. They need to get to this island soon. They keep getting sidetracked, the idea started years ago.


----------



## Segan (Sep 19, 2007)

Parallax said:


> Concerning the Idea of Evil chapter, it was removed from vol.13 upon Miura's request, saying that it revealed too much too soon.  I would still think it would be considered canon, because he never said it didn't happen, just that it was revealed too early on in the story.



As far as I know, Miura never gave a reason to the removal of the lost chapter. But in the first volume of the german edition series of Berserk, there was an interview of Miura, and to one of the questions he answered (translation of my own):



> I think, if I used words like "God" or "Satan", then the world of my story would be very limited, without depth or originality. God and Satan are creatures of mankind, created by human intellect. It's kind of like the story of the egg and the chicken, who was the first?
> The existence of God and the demon's is a reflex of human existence. If I let God and Satan appear in BERSERK, they would only appear as an image, a [somewhat]copy of a human.
> I hope the readers will understand my train of thought. I don't want to impose my view of things on them [the readers].



At the end of the interview there was a note:
_Interview was done 4.12.1996 in Miura's studio and published in "Berserk Illustration File" 1997._

A german fansite also published it: 


Under the impression of this particular answer, I'm inclined to say that Miura probably felt that the story went to a direction he didn't want it to go to and so he requested to remove this chapter when the tankobon edition was released.


----------



## Zephos (Sep 19, 2007)

Yet he didn't remove the Idea of Evil.
We still see it at the end of chapter 82, and its alluded to later by Flora.
I don't buy the "he removed it from the story period" argeument at all.

The way he describes God/Devils and so forth also sounds exactly like the Idea, a being coming from human negativity, a reflection of humanity. Exactly like what he said a God/Devil would be like if he showed it.


----------



## Segan (Sep 19, 2007)

Miura decided it after the chapter has been published. And do you really think he would remove chapter 82, too, when it only shows a single panel of God?

I think the problem Miura saw in that chapter was the fact that he let the Idea of Evil (which you might just call "God") give Griffith a blankocheck, meaning Griffith could mess with fate, real world and reality itself and cause utter destruction or other malevolent actions of similar importance, if he wanted to do so.
Something like that could complicate a story much more than necessary and he would have eventually been forced to break him down for the plot's sake, even though it shouldn't happen considering the position Griffith has been given.


----------



## Zephos (Sep 19, 2007)

> Miura decided it after the chapter has been published. And do you really think he would remove chapter 82, too, when it only shows a single panel of God?



It showed a giant two page spread with a speech balloon saying "God?".
Are you implying that removing pages is beyond the power of someone who removed a chapter and frequently moves chapters around? 



> I think the problem Miura saw in that chapter was the fact that he let the Idea of Evil (which you might just call "God") give Griffith a blankocheck, meaning Griffith could mess with fate, real world and reality itself and cause utter destruction or other malevolent actions of similar importance, if he wanted to do so.



Where are you getting that?



> Something like that could complicate a story much more than necessary and he would have eventually been forced to break him down for the plot's sake, even though it shouldn't happen considering the position Griffith has been given.



"Break him down" what?
I also don't see how the Idea doing with the Godhand what the Godhand already does to the apostles is going to complicate things.


----------



## yo586 (Sep 19, 2007)

Thing that always surprised me is that "God" is the idea of evil, created from human negativity.  Where is the higher power that formed from the idea of good?  If we follow the supposition that the collective conscious of humankind can create creatures more powerful than armies, then what of the good side of humankind (hope as opposed to "reason").  This underlying philisophical issue is the only real issue I have with Miura's storytelling.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 19, 2007)

yo586 said:


> Thing that always surprised me is that "God" is the idea of evil, created from human negativity.  Where is the higher power that formed from the idea of good?  If we follow the supposition that the collective conscious of humankind can create creatures more powerful than armies, then what of the good side of humankind (hope as opposed to "reason").  This underlying philisophical issue is the only real issue I have with Miura's storytelling.



yes i thought of that too, i mean the existence of skull knight and flora serve as the "good apostles" more or less but what about a "good god hand" or "idea of good" i dunno. i think we'll find out more when the history of god-hand void gets revealed and also of skull knight's past. but i guess that generally speaking, evil is much more open for drama and tension and conflict, which makes for a better story, than good is.


----------



## Segan (Sep 20, 2007)

Zephos said:


> It showed a giant two page spread with a speech balloon saying "God?".
> Are you implying that removing pages is beyond the power of someone who removed a chapter and frequently moves chapters around?


No, I'm not implying that...what I meant was that it wasn't necessary to remove everything. He could just find a new idea to implement, but the way he portrayed "God" might not have pleased him after some thought.

And yes, I know, it's all speculation. But so is the saying "it revealed too much too soon". Miura never said that.




> Where are you getting that?


You ask where I'm getting that? o_0 I thought you read the lost chapter...




> "Break him down" what?
> I also don't see how the Idea doing with the Godhand what the Godhand already does to the apostles is going to complicate things.


I was talking about Griffith, not the other God Hands. It's not so important for Guts to interact with the rest of the demigods, but his relationship with Griffith is essential. And if you make him untouchable, then what the hell is your main protagonist gonna do? Just struggle and die like a dog? I doubt that's Miura's intention with his story...


----------



## Orochimaru_sadistic_joy (Sep 20, 2007)

Not to chime in randomly but what has been brought up and addressed is extensive to say the least so the question is "Where to begin?"

Be warned lots of speculation:

Well to address the idea of where could the opposing power to the malevolent entity Griffith encountered be?

---Well first off if the entity came into being from the combined compiling of the mans negativity then look at the state the country, appearance is always deceiving in Berserk verse. A country to that appears to function on the surface may differ when the individuals that make up the masses are alone. Look at the King of Midland, a hard working man and devoted king to his people was shown and so we thought. However this contrasted drastically when Griffith revealed the King's revolting desires and twisted intentions for his daughter. 

It's a lengthy way of saying "What we know of people is limited, what they put out into the world is their own and we know not if it's good or bad." So Miura would have to help us grasp a greater understanding of the current state of mind, 100 year war, secret sins revealed, tragedy, and death. The potential for good to be born from all the turmoil is sparse, and in those times of need people put stock in whatever they can reach out and understand. And being left feeling bitter is great way to brew hate.


Or

 To completely destroy what I've wrote above: Maybe Miura wanted us to question whether these entities we think are divine are always good or more accurately what we think of is as good?

Can they (God Hand or the Entity) be demons to most and angels to some?(Quoting Clive Barker) Yes if the need is great enough, such as not dying because you're scared and sacrificing your humanity to live on as a pathetic shadow of yourself as the cost. (Apostles) 


((What I'm thinking is Maybe there is no distinction between the two sides so to speak. Depending on what we put out is what we get back in either a positive or negative influence into the real world.))

Yeah just a start and I'm sure this post sounds jumbled together but what the hell, I'll improve upon it later.


----------



## yo586 (Sep 20, 2007)

Orochimaru_sadistic_joy said:


> ((What I'm thinking is Maybe there is no distinction between the two sides so to speak. Depending on what we put out is what we get back in either a positive or negative influence into the real world.))



No distinction between the sides?  I think the side that incorporates trolls, bloodthirsty men who transform into apostles, and other "dark" creatures (per witch definition) should be seen as evil not good.  Griffith is just plain evil and Miura really doesn't give much ambiguity to that.  The idea of Griffith is to give false hope and security while the world slowly becomes "eternal night" while no one rises up to stop it.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 20, 2007)

i was kind of shocked/disappointed that griffth got reincarnated as a semi humanoid. i liked his harsh femto look better, it was more befitting that he would reign in the pits of hell in some crazy alternate escher-like dimension. now he's just a weird typical overlord of the planet, he seems a lot weaker now too. my fave character is probably nosferatu zodd. he isnt exactly evil since he has a sense of honor after all. he's not as bad as someone like wyald for instance. zodd only fights and would prefer his enemies be just as strong as he is, its a pretty cool way to live if you have to be an apostle. also the god hand void seems kinda interesting. gutts would be cooler if he wasnt so fucked up, i mean he's missing an eye, half an arm, his hair's turning white, burns everywhere lol, how does he even move around anymore. his sword owns though


----------



## yo586 (Sep 20, 2007)

Personally I love that Griffith is back in human form.  He does seem weaker, probably not as strong as when he is Femto.  But what makes him so ridiculously badass is the minimal effort and work he exerts to get the job done.  Brutal efficiency and using his apostles while controlling from the back.


----------



## Zephos (Sep 20, 2007)

> No, I'm not implying that...what I meant was that it wasn't necessary to remove everything. He could just find a new idea to implement, but the way he portrayed "God" might not have pleased him after some thought.



The way he portrays the Idea is exactly what he said he would show a God like if he did. The interview question perfectly fits this, while people have seen other accounts directly addressing the chapter as revaeling too much too soon.



> > And yes, I know, it's all speculation. But so is the saying "it revealed too much too soon". Miura never said that.



Not according to the folks at SkullKnight.net.




> You ask where I'm getting that? o_0 I thought you read the lost chapter...



I'm asking where you got that this was Miura's problem with it.



> I was talking about Griffith, not the other God Hands. It's not so important for Guts to interact with the rest of the demigods, but his relationship with Griffith is essential. And if you make him untouchable, then what the hell is your main protagonist gonna do? Just struggle and die like a dog? I doubt that's Miura's intention with his story...



Griffith is already untouchable.
People are making a huge mistake in assuming griffith is human again just because of the way he looks.
The Idea of Evil has nothing to do with this.


----------



## Segan (Sep 20, 2007)

Zephos said:


> The way he portrays the Idea is exactly what he said he would show a God like if he did. The interview question perfectly fits this, while people have seen other accounts directly addressing the chapter as revaeling too much too soon.


It does fit, but the problem here is basically that a mirror (metaphorically speaking) gives a man the power and permission to do in the real world whatever he wants to. It makes you wonder if humanity actually wants to be ruled by whatever they created by themselves.
My point is, that Miura wants to do something different with "God" than what he's done before.



> Not according to the folks at SkullKnight.net.


Like they could back it up with an official source...



> I'm asking where you got that this was Miura's problem with it.


It's speculation on my part. There's a reason why Miura took this particular chapter, and I believe the reason is another one than the one that is widely accepted.



> Griffith is already untouchable.
> People are making a huge mistake in assuming griffith is human again just because of the way he looks.
> The Idea of Evil has nothing to do with this.


For Guts right now Griffith indeed is untouchable (or maybe not since the Dragonslayer has spiritual power now). But Skull Knight pointed out that Griffith isn't invincible. A sorcerer wielding great power could oppose him, which was the reason he commanded the execution of Flora.
In other words, Griffith is not untouchable by absolute means. There's (a reeeaaaally) faint chance of Guts to strike him down. But not without help (of magic) I think.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 20, 2007)

i think gutts is going to have to utilize behelit sometime in order to truly confront griffith, and unfortunately i dont think zodd is going to survive til the end of the story either


----------



## Sess (Sep 20, 2007)

yo586 said:


> Try the scene where he very nearly rapes Caska, its about as clear of a sign as it gets.


I don't think that's a fair example. That was Gutts freaking out over a flashback to one very specific very real isolated incident from his past. Nothing like that ever happened before or since. While he has thought about that incident from when he was a kid on a few occasions, I never felt that those thoughts were influencing his actions.

I'm not trying to say that there is no darkness within Gutts. I admit that it's possible the sum total of Gutts' life could have created this darkness within him. I just think that the time he was raped and the time he almost raped Caska are unrelated to this darkness. I think Miura's reason for introducing this incident with Caska was to make a stronger connection between Gutts and Caska. It connected them through events in their past that were similar and by exposing Gutts emotionally to Caska.


----------



## Segan (Sep 21, 2007)

@Sess: Look, the demon was there long, long before the armor. That's all you should know. And Berserk isn't about fairness anyway. And yo586's example was very valid. Without Guts being cornered or pushed in some way, the demon wouldn't come out, because those situations are his only chances.

At least up until now.


----------



## Muk (Sep 21, 2007)

Until the armor came about, Gutts demon only came out when he was completely cornered

I believe the Lost Chapter was taken out, because it has something to do with the plot and revealing the information so early on, if one would find it would in Mirua's opinion probably ruin the rest of it.

It's probably a conceptual problem and thus he asked it to be removed again

I think it holds true that Guts even with his dragon slayer will have a very difficult time touching Griffin. It may not be that his dragon slayer cannot touch him, but that the dragon slayer and Guts himself cannot reach Griffin right now.

Some kind of Shield (besides plot shield) would protect Griffin from Guts attack right now, thus Guts needs to find a way to touch Griffin before he can slay him.


----------



## Zephos (Sep 21, 2007)

> For Guts right now Griffith indeed is untouchable (or maybe not since the Dragonslayer has spiritual power now). But Skull Knight pointed out that Griffith isn't invincible. A sorcerer wielding great power could oppose him, which was the reason he commanded the execution of Flora.
> In other words, Griffith is not untouchable by absolute means. There's (a reeeaaaally) faint chance of Guts to strike him down. But not without help (of magic) I think.



Griffith is untouchable in that he exists on a higher plane of the cosmic layers.
For Gutts.
Weve already seen plenty of ways that people reach into deeper layers of the universe, magic, behelits, the brand, etc.
Gutts is already more or less following down Skull Knights path, and look at how much he's able to touch higher realms, he broke into the eclipse ceremony.


----------



## Segan (Sep 21, 2007)

Zephos said:


> Griffith is untouchable in that he exists on a higher plane of the cosmic layers.
> For Gutts.
> Weve already seen plenty of ways that people reach into deeper layers of the universe, magic, behelits, the brand, etc.
> Gutts is already more or less following down Skull Knights path, and look at how much he's able to touch higher realms, he broke into the eclipse ceremony.


What's your point now? The possibility of defeating Griffith exist for Guts, but's it's so small, that you might just say it's impossible, it makes virtually no difference, as it stands now. Too much obstacles to overcome.


----------



## Zephos (Sep 21, 2007)

Segan said:


> What's your point now? The possibility of defeating Griffith exist for Guts, but's it's so small, that you might just say it's impossible, it makes virtually no difference, as it stands now. Too much obstacles to overcome.



Exactly.
At almost every turn "YOUR QUEST IS HOPELESS" is bashed over Gutt's head.
But he keeps going anyway.
Whats your point?


----------



## Segan (Sep 21, 2007)

My point was that Griffith wasn't untouchable by every single means. Had Miura decided to keep the lost chapter, it might have been difficult for his story to conclude in a way that would satisfy him if he planned for Guts to take Griffith personally down, when he made Griffith way too "omnipotent".

And if it's not Guts who takes Griffith down, then their whole relationship had no meaning whatsoever.


----------



## Zephos (Sep 21, 2007)

Segan said:


> My point was that Griffith wasn't untouchable by every single means. Had Miura decided to keep the lost chapter, it might have been difficult for his story to conclude in a way that would satisfy him if he planned for Guts to take Griffith personally down, when he made Griffith way too "omnipotent".
> 
> And if it's not Guts who takes Griffith down, then their whole relationship had no meaning whatsoever.



How does the Idea telling Griffith he can do as he pleases, "bring pain or salvation to mankind" making Griffith too omnipotent? How does it make him omnipotent at all? That makes no sense whatsoever.


----------



## Segan (Sep 21, 2007)

Who do you think would grant Griffith the power needed to fulfill the wish Griffith has? You think, the Idea would just say "do what you want" and then leave Griffith be like the poor soul he is?

No, Griffith will be given power, real power. But the way the chapter played out pretty much implied that the Idea didn't just mean to grant him a wish, but to make him above anything else in the world of humankind. Which would be the equivalent of "omnipotence" in BERSERK. Omnipotence as in being omnipotent in relation to the human world.


----------



## Segan (Sep 21, 2007)

Double Posting.

Holy shit, there's a preview picture of chapter 290.



It will most likely revolve around Guts' bad dream, I'm sure of it :>


----------



## Zephos (Sep 21, 2007)

> Who do you think would grant Griffith the power needed to fulfill the wish Griffith has? You think, the Idea would just say "do what you want" and then leave Griffith be like the poor soul he is?



When did Griffith wish for omnipotence? 
In fact when aside for asking for wings did we ever hear a wish from Griffith? 



> No, Griffith will be given power, real power. But the way the chapter played out pretty much implied that the Idea didn't just mean to grant him a wish, but to make him above anything else in the world of humankind.



He's a Godhand, of course he's above anything in the human world.


----------



## Muk (Sep 21, 2007)

griffin is a manifested godhand on the mortal plane

all other godhands cannot materialize themselves to the mortal plane without a special event happening

and girffin being given direct power from the idea itself makes him as good as omnipotent

man that spoiler picture looks good ...


----------



## Zephos (Sep 21, 2007)

Muk said:


> griffin is a manifested godhand on the mortal plane
> 
> all other godhands cannot materialize themselves to the mortal plane without a special event happening
> 
> and girffin being given direct power from the idea itself makes him as good as omnipotent



No, it really dosen't.
Griffith is only able to materalize to the mortal world because he had a reverse eclipse ceremony. Nothing has stated that this would be impossible for the other Godhand members to have happend to them.


----------



## Segan (Sep 21, 2007)

> When did Griffith wish for omnipotence?
> In fact when aside for asking for wings did we ever hear a wish from Griffith?


Him wishing wings had a deeper meaning than just having merely wings. And no, Griffith didn't wish for omnipotence. But the power that he would be given, would have given him virtual omnipotence. It would be a consequence of the Idea giving him full authority over humankind.



> He's a Godhand, of course he's above anything in the human world.


Yes, but he's not completely unbeatable.


----------



## Zephos (Sep 21, 2007)

> Him wishing wings had a deeper meaning than just having merely wings. And no, Griffith didn't wish for omnipotence. But the power that he would be given, would have given him virtual omnipotence. It would be a consequence of the Idea giving him full authority over humankind.



Which the Idea didn't do.



> Yes, but he's not completely unbeatable.



He is by anyone in the human world.


----------



## Segan (Sep 21, 2007)

Zephos said:


> Which the Idea didn't do.


In the lost chapter he did...




> He is by anyone in the human world.


Magicians are humans, too, and Skull Knight implied that it would be possible for a mage to defeat Griffith in the form he is now.


----------



## Zephos (Sep 21, 2007)

> In the lost chapter he did...



Quote for me where the Idea gives Griffith full authority over mankind.



> Magicians are humans, too, and Skull Knight implied that it would be possible for a mage to defeat Griffith in the form he is now.



But magicians exist on higher planes of existence than the mortal realm.
Gutts and Casca, and incidentally anyone with a brand, also does.


----------



## Segan (Sep 21, 2007)

Magicians live in the same world as humans. They just usually conceal themselves. You are confusing the plane thing with the fact that every human has a spirit in the astral planes (astral body).

And about the Idea giving Griffith full authority...well, the whole chapter is my quote. What the Idea told, can basically be summed up in one sentence: "Humans created me and wished for you to come and rule them and so I summoned you to me through pulling the strings of fate then and there and I'm giving you permission to rule and do whatever you want"

Berserk is rarely a manga with concrete statements. For example, Griffith didn't exactly say "I'm gonna sacrifice all of the Hawks", but only "I sacrifice". And the Hawks were obliterated.
It's the same way with the Idea. He didn't explicitly said it, but he meant it.


----------



## Zephos (Sep 21, 2007)

> Magicians live in the same world as humans. They just usually conceal themselves. You are confusing the plane thing with the fact that every human has a spirit in the astral planes (astral body).



I'm not confusing anything.
Magicians and Branded people simulataneously exist on two planes.



> And about the Idea giving Griffith full authority...well, the whole chapter is my quote. What the Idea told, can basically be summed up in one sentence: "Humans created me and wished for you to come and rule them and so I summoned you to me through pulling the strings of fate then and there and I'm giving you permission to rule and do whatever you want"



So where did he give him omnipresent ruling power?



> Berserk is rarely a manga with concrete statements. For example, Griffith didn't exactly say "I'm gonna sacrifice all of the Hawks", but only "I sacrifice". And the Hawks were obliterated.



We didn't hear the end of the sentence.



> It's the same way with the Idea. He didn't explicitly said it, but he meant it.



This logic could be used to interpret ANYTHING from that scene.
What wasn't stated wasn't stated, and nothing else suggests the Idea gave any actual omni powers to Griffith.


----------



## Segan (Sep 22, 2007)

Zephos said:


> I'm not confusing anything.
> Magicians and Branded people simulataneously exist on two planes.


So does everyone else..


> So where did he give him omnipresent ruling power?


 If the lost chapter was being kept in the tankobon, it would have pretty much implied that the Idea made Griffith omnipresent in relation to the material world. But the chapter isn't canon, at least not technically.



> We didn't hear the end of the sentence.


This was the whole sentence...literally.



> This logic could be used to interpret ANYTHING from that scene.
> What wasn't stated wasn't stated, and nothing else suggests the Idea gave any actual omni powers to Griffith.


Since the lost chapter isn't included, yes, you are right, Griffith doesn't actually have omnipowers. Thanks for supporting my point.


----------



## yo586 (Sep 22, 2007)

Omnipotence of the godhands is hinted at in the manga, but only so that Gut's struggle can be seen as futile impossibility.  It is obvious that for any resolution there can't be omnipotence of the "bad guys" so anyone with half a head shoulda had that figured out from chapter 1.

Whether or not the reason the chapter was taken out because of this issue is moot point  (IMO).  Its an argument of splitting hairs.  Either way, it can be agreed Griffith is fallible, and that there are some "variables" in the cosmic flow uncontrolled by "god" (if the Skullnight is to be trusted)


----------



## Segan (Sep 23, 2007)

yo586 said:


> Omnipotence of the godhands is hinted at in the manga, but only so that Gut's struggle can be seen as futile impossibility.  It is obvious that for any resolution there can't be omnipotence of the "bad guys" so anyone with half a head shoulda had that figured out from chapter 1.
> 
> Whether or not the reason the chapter was taken out because of this issue is moot point  (IMO).  Its an argument of splitting hairs.  Either way, it can be agreed Griffith is fallible, and that there are some "variables" in the cosmic flow uncontrolled by "god" (if the Skullnight is to be trusted)



That why I put the word omnipotence in inverted commas ("omnipotence") to show that I meant it only in relative context with the human (material) world.

But either way, have you seen the preview pic for chapter 290 I showed before?


----------



## Zephos (Sep 23, 2007)

> So does everyone else..



No they don't. If your talking about ghosts of normal people that obviously dosen't count.



> If the lost chapter was being kept in the tankobon, it would have pretty much implied that the Idea made Griffith omnipresent in relation to the material world. But the chapter isn't canon, at least not technically.



I still call bullshit on your interpretation.
Which it is, an interpretation, your acting like what your saying is directly there, which as weve already established, it isn't. Than you fell back on the incredibly weak reasoning that "it was implied". But outside of that youv'e given no creeddence to it being implied except for pure speculation on the Idea's words.

All you have is a theory. Not a fact.
Learn the difference.



> This was the whole sentence...literally.



Go back and read it again.
In the speech balloon its the end, but were only hearing part of a sentence. The end of it.



> Since the lost chapter isn't included, yes, you are right, Griffith doesn't actually have omnipowers. Thanks for supporting my point.



And that bring us back to the unknown reason it was removed. Which either means the chapter still is canon, or not.


----------



## Segan (Sep 23, 2007)

Sigh, I always said that it's speculation on my part and that it's just my belief. It's your fault for thinking I'm selling this as a fact.

And it was still the whole sentence.


----------



## Sess (Sep 24, 2007)

I feel like I'm taking crazy pills!


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 24, 2007)

well i am pretty sure gutts will have some other way to achieve new level of power even beyond the berzerk armor, i think he may even become an apostle or something just in order to slay griffith and then die at the end


----------



## Segan (Sep 24, 2007)

I would rather have Guts slaying Griffith and the rest of the God Hand as a human...that would make him the more badass than Kenshiro...definitely.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 24, 2007)

that doesnt seem possible, i mean he's already post human with his inner beast being unleashed all the time and his dragon slayer has spirit power, so its not like hes a human at this point anyhow


----------



## Segan (Sep 24, 2007)

Yes, he is. A twisted alter ego doesn't make a human a demon. Biologically he's full human.


----------



## Mat?icha (Sep 24, 2007)

i started to read it again, cant get enough of it.


----------



## Goodfellow (Sep 24, 2007)

Actually I doubt Guts will ever reach the power to slay the God's hand. I find it more likely that Guts kill them by proxy and plot power (but I expect it to be justified plot power).

The God's hand shouldn't be able to exist without the idea of evil constantly powering them, and the idea of evil nests in middle of the soulstream of people who've had contact with apostles.

So if Guts (who got a connection to the soulstream and doomed to get sucked into it) would slay the Idea of the evil at the same time, then the God's hand would probably lose their power.


----------



## Segan (Sep 24, 2007)

Well, I don't think Guts will obtain the actual power to defeat any of the God Hand, let alone the Idea of Evil. But he might get a chance to get a shot in a moment where they would be vulnerable and thus in his reach.

I'm talking about the kind of vulnerability like Schierke when she's in trance while performing her spells, right before she makes the pact with the summons.


----------



## Muk (Sep 24, 2007)

you know now that you mentioned the wolf again ...

it feels like the wolf is like a counterpart to the idea of evil or maybe the same but sliced of a different side of the bread ...

so maybe if gutts can somehow unleash that "wolf/beast/berserk" of his in front of the idea of evil, the wolf will devour/destory the idea of evil and gutts thus possibly gain the ability to touch and slay to god hands and griffin at once


----------



## Sess (Sep 24, 2007)

Tea said:


> The God's hand shouldn't be able to exist without the idea of evil constantly powering them, and the idea of evil nests in middle of the soulstream of people who've had contact with apostles.



Everybody will join hands in a circle and sing Kumbaya. Then Riku will show up to help with his powered up hugs!


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 25, 2007)

well it seems clear skull knight will be needed somehow to prepare the way for gutts' onslaught of mayhem vs god hands. i really dont even think gutts gives a damn about the other four god hands, just femto/griffith. skull knight will probably hold the others off, or else zodd/slann may even help gutts (yes i think this will happen). i hope all the other characters dont just stay fodder though. perhaps casca will even fight too if she gets her mem back. although there's stil the issue of that black haired boy who mysteriously appeared at that beach, he has to come back somehow


----------



## Segan (Sep 25, 2007)

LackingLack said:


> well it seems clear skull knight will be needed somehow to prepare the way for gutts' onslaught of mayhem vs god hands.* i really dont even think gutts gives a damn about the other four god hands,* just femto/griffith. skull knight will probably hold the others off, or else zodd/slann may even help gutts (yes i think this will happen). i hope all the other characters dont just stay fodder though. perhaps casca will even fight too if she gets her mem back. although there's stil the issue of that black haired boy who mysteriously appeared at that beach, he has to come back somehow



The Albion arc and Kliffoth tell otherwise...


----------



## yo586 (Sep 25, 2007)

I think his hate for apostles definetly spreads to the other 4 god hands, but if he kills Griffith first, he may say fuck it all and just relax happily.


----------



## Segan (Sep 25, 2007)

yo586 said:


> I think his hate for apostles definetly spreads to the other 4 god hands, but if he kills Griffith first, he may say fuck it all and just relax happily.



He can't really relax, until the God Hand and the Idea of Evil are completely erased off the map.

The brand is still there, you know...

Edit: I'm thinking about making a Berserk respect thread. What do you guys think?


----------



## yo586 (Sep 25, 2007)

I'll give Berserk some respect.  And yeah, obviously he won't rest, but then again we'll never see him get a chance, Griffith isn't gonna peace out till the end (if he does die at all).


----------



## Goodfellow (Sep 25, 2007)

Segan said:


> He can't really relax, until the God Hand and the Idea of Evil are completely erased off the map.
> 
> The brand is still there, you know...
> 
> Edit: I'm thinking about making a Berserk respect thread. What do you guys think?



Yes, do that


----------



## Segan (Sep 25, 2007)

yo586 said:


> I'll give Berserk some respect.  And yeah, obviously he won't rest, but then again *we'll never* see him get a chance, Griffith isn't gonna peace out till the end (if he does die at all).


That a fact?



Tea said:


> Yes, do that


I already have got roughly 4 or 5 pages full text and it most likely will be four or five times bigger in the end. Images not included.

It will take a few weeks at least, considering I'm usually at work over the day.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 25, 2007)

this may sound dumb but what is a respect thread


----------



## Segan (Sep 25, 2007)

It's a thread with the purpose to present a manga (or other genres) series. It's not exactly a discussion series, but a collection of informations about the series in question.

Go to the second half of this thread, there you will find respect threads.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 25, 2007)

Segan said:


> That a fact?



Looking at this manga's pace?  Yes.


----------



## secret_toad (Sep 25, 2007)

Is their a site dedicated to Berserk
that has wallpaper and colorings and such?


----------



## Segan (Sep 26, 2007)

Agmaster said:


> Looking at this manga's pace?  Yes.



Looking at the Dragonslayer's revealed ability we knew nothing about? I don't think so....

If Guts wasn't gonna get at least a slim chance, then there would have been absolutely no point in revealing Guts' sword ability and him finishing off Slann's corporeal form.

@toad: Try google. I'm sure you fill find something decent.


----------



## yo586 (Sep 26, 2007)

I meant we'll never see Gutts kill griffith before the end (or near end) of the story.  It just would be bad storytelling.


----------



## Segan (Sep 26, 2007)

yo586 said:


> I meant we'll never see Gutts kill griffith before the end (or near end) of the story.  It just would be bad storytelling.



Yeah, it would be bad storytelling, but you worded it badly before. The word "never" contradicts with the meaning of the last part of the sentence.

But whatever...

I wish I had the respect thread done by now so I could prove it for once and all that Guts is the most badass character in the mangaverse...


----------



## yo586 (Sep 26, 2007)

Realized I worded it badly afterwards, thats what THC will do to you I guess.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 26, 2007)

gutts is definitely one of the most badass if not the most badass chars of all time.... he's been through so much, pretty much his entire life has been a nightmare but he's still incredibly powerful and deep down a good person


----------



## Pintsize (Sep 28, 2007)

New chapter today


----------



## Segan (Sep 28, 2007)

Pintsize said:


> New chapter today


Now that you mention it...yeah, you're right.

And allow me to repost what has been previously ignored (you bastards!)


Segan said:


> Double Posting.
> 
> Holy shit, there's a preview picture of chapter 290.
> 
> ...


----------



## Parallax (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for the link, I can't believe I forgot that it came out this week.


----------



## yo586 (Sep 29, 2007)

I like chapters like this.  Miura does a really fucking good job drawing that beast too.  I have to say its one of the best depictions of savagery I have seen in a manga.


----------



## Muk (Sep 29, 2007)

it is so strange seeing gutts without his left lower elbow


----------



## Segan (Sep 29, 2007)

There's no such thing as a lower elbow.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 30, 2007)

No new chapter till November, I'm a little sad now.


----------



## Muk (Oct 1, 2007)

i mean lower left forearm XD

ahh noo evil genius still hasn't scanned it yet T_T


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Oct 1, 2007)

no translations yet  but i already read the translation at mangahelpers  

The artwork is fucking awesome ... Miyura's artwork has to be one the best IMO


----------



## Segan (Oct 1, 2007)

plzletmefrag said:


> no translations yet  but i already read the translation at mangahelpers
> 
> The artwork is fucking awesome ... Miyura's artwork has to be one the best IMO


It's the best in my book.

And you got a link to the translation?


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Oct 1, 2007)

Segan said:


> And you got a link to the translation?



Hontoni gomennasai 
i searched for half an hr but couldnt find it .... will send the link when i stumble upon it


----------



## Segan (Oct 1, 2007)

@plzletmefrag: No big deal. It will come anyway.

Does someone know what the pseudo-Apostles were in their true forms (Arc of the Lost Children, passage through the Misty Valley)?

Fat knight => Kabuto Beetle (kabutomushi) or officially Japanese Rhinoceros Beetle
Thin knight => Praying Mantis

Fat bandit => Dung Beetle

What about the other three bandits?


----------



## AgentMarth (Oct 1, 2007)

Evil genius released 290

Random Curiosity

Off to download and read.


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 2, 2007)

Ok chapter, didn't happened much though.


----------



## G@R-chan (Oct 2, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Nothing really happened in this chapter. The inner beast seemed to foresee a future bloodshed. But what caught my attention is the sentence "...almost like that time." Guts will probably lose everything once again, but it seems as if he was refering to an eclipse except this time Guts will be the one to sacrifice everybody. I see this as he wants to kill Griffith but don't have the power and he loses up his mind and gets to sacrifice everybody in order to fulfill his wish aka eclipse. 
Or it could be that Guts, by killing off his companions will take the path of a Berserker and never comes back from his inner beast control. But the inner beast seems confident to defeat Griffith in a battle, this is why I predict the first option. Well ,let's wait and see.
All the chicks are being jealous of Caska, it's not new but Miura likes emphasizing this particular event. Is there a possible betrayal in progress or the lack of motivation and concentration of the whole team could predict that something bad will happen?



On november 11th the next chapter, it's so long


----------



## Sess (Oct 2, 2007)

Okay, this chapter said a lot about the darkness we've been discussing. It looks very much like it is something within the armor that has possessed Gutts and not something that was in him all along. I'm not saying Gutts doesn't have his own dark side, but this demon we keep seeing is the armor. It has a consciousness and it speaks to Gutts in his dream. It even said that it was released the moment Gutts put on the armor.

"With such a yoke, don't think you keep me in chains... The instant you gained that shell, I was already unleashed. That sly witch thinks she has tamed me, but that was only a temporary thing."

The background for these words are the armor in its most aggressive form, the demon in Gutts which looks just like the armor in that form, and Schierke trying to keep Gutts in control of his body and mind when he's fighting in the armor. I think it's quite clear, the darkness, the demon, is the consciousness of the Berserker armor that Flora warned them about, although I don't think she referred to an actual consciousness like I have.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Oct 2, 2007)

no its something within gutts himself. it says the armor just helped the inner beast be "unleashed". and now its growing a lot more, but its still willing to obey gutts for the time being. i find it amazing how confident gutts' inner beast is, and we still dont really understand WHAT that thing is. apparently it believes it can destroy griffith, a god hand, in a 1 on 1, which is totallly nuts!!! ganishka is such a jackass i cant wait til he gets killed already.... too bad we have to wait an entire mmonth


----------



## yo586 (Oct 3, 2007)

LackingLack said:


> no its something within gutts himself. it says the armor just helped the inner beast be "unleashed".



agreed.  the armor takes the shape of gut's berserker rage, aka his inner beast.  I really have no idea what's going to happen, so many plausible good story routes.
Do you think Gutts will have the chance to sacrifice his companions or will he go crazy if they get killed by apostles again (w/o his sacrifice)?


----------



## Segan (Oct 3, 2007)

Sess said:


> Okay, this chapter said a lot about the darkness we've been discussing. It looks very much like it is something within the armor that has possessed Gutts and not something that was in him all along. I'm not saying Gutts doesn't have his own dark side, but this demon we keep seeing is the armor. It has a consciousness and it speaks to Gutts in his dream. It even said that it was released the moment Gutts put on the armor.
> 
> "With such a yoke, don't think you keep me in chains... The instant you gained that shell, I was already unleashed. That sly witch thinks she has tamed me, but that was only a temporary thing."
> 
> The background for these words are the armor in its most aggressive form, the demon in Gutts which looks just like the armor in that form, and Schierke trying to keep Gutts in control of his body and mind when he's fighting in the armor. I think it's quite clear, the darkness, the demon, is the consciousness of the Berserker armor that Flora warned them about, although I don't think she referred to an actual consciousness like I have.


Why do I always get the impression that you ignore all of the Beast's showings prior to the new Armor...?

Probably because you do...

Again, for the note: The Berserker Armor merely enhanced the influence of the Beast, but the Beast itself was always there ever since the eclipse.


----------



## Segan (Oct 3, 2007)

Anyway, vol. 32 will be out 29th November. Here's the cover (soooo cool!)


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 3, 2007)

omg, i'm amazed with the art of this manga, so precise, so detailed.
amazing.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Oct 3, 2007)

hmm yeah i guess it was the events of the eclipse that somehow created gutts inner beast.... i guess since in this manga human questioning of the absurdities of life/death create the idea of evil, aka god, and hence give rise to ghouls/demons etc, that somewhat seems plausible that gutts' extreme rage and intense feelings during the eclipse could tanigibly manifest into a gigantic crazy wolf being


----------



## Sess (Oct 3, 2007)

No need to be sarcastic. Anyway, I wasn't ignoring anything. I just didn't remember the earlier parts of the manga being like that. It's been a while since I've read parts earlier than volume 24, where Gutts' party first meets Schierke.

However, I have done a little searching and am now ready to side with you. The second chapter of volume 23, chapter 188, is where Gutts almost strangles Caska. I remember this scene very well.... or so I thought. What I remembered was that there were demons around screwing with Gutts and he accidentally latches on to Caska. What I had forgotten was the conversation Gutts just had before that in chapter 187. And wouldn't you know it, there's that damn demon... it looks exactly the same as it does in the recent chapters and this is before the armor has even been introduced.


*Spoiler*: _Here Are The Scans_ 










So yeah, it's pretty hard to argue with that.

I'd like to address something else though. There are no hard rules in manga. I don't care what character said what or what the definitions are of this word and that word.... it doesn't matter. Miura is going to do what he feels it best for his story. So let's get over the arguments about the god hand and Griffith and how they are omnipotent and thereby definition because and therefore we the people find the defendant guilty ok so what who cares. It doesn't matter. It's the story that counts. It's not the rules. It's not the definitions. It's not the Wikipedia entries. *It's...the...story!*


----------



## Segan (Oct 3, 2007)

Sess said:


> No need to be sarcastic. Anyway, I wasn't ignoring anything. I just didn't remember the earlier parts of the manga being like that. It's been a while since I've read parts earlier than volume 24, where Gutts' party first meets Schierke.
> 
> However, I have done a little searching and am now ready to side with you. The second chapter of volume 23, chapter 188, is where Gutts almost strangles Caska. I remember this scene very well.... or so I thought. What I remembered was that there were demons around screwing with Gutts and he accidentally latches on to Caska. What I had forgotten was the conversation Gutts just had before that in chapter 187. And wouldn't you know it, there's that damn demon... it looks exactly the same as it does in the recent chapters and this is before the armor has even been introduced.
> 
> ...


Well, with that the case should be enclosed.



> I'd like to address something else though. There are no hard rules in manga. I don't care what character said what or what the definitions are if this word and that word.... it doesn't matter. Miura is going to do what he feels it best for his story. So let's get over the arguments about the godhand and Griffith and how they are omnipotent and thereby definition because and therefore we the people find the defendant guilty ok so what who cares. It doesn't matter. It's the story. It's not the rules. It's not the definitions. It's not the Wikipedia entries. *It's...the...story!*


Of course, what else?

Discussing certain topics shouldn't hurt, though.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 4, 2007)

So, is this dog his spirit or is it a supernatural power. Makes me wonder about it's origin.


----------



## Segan (Oct 5, 2007)

Kaki said:


> So, is this dog his spirit or is it a supernatural power. Makes me wonder about it's origin.


I'd recommend you to read the series in its entirety.

I'm always wondering why some people are thinking that the Beast is a separate entity that popped out of nowhere or inhabited the Armor before...when in fact his existance had been hinted since the eclipse and was shown first after the fight with Roshinu ended.


----------



## G@R-chan (Oct 5, 2007)

I just want to make some speculations here.
With the lost chapter, we know that "God" is the idea of Evil that remains in the hearts of human beings. 
If we consider the inner beast as the evil side of Guts, do you think it's possible that it could be the way to defeat those godly powers, with an entity that has the same origin. Guts is known as the struggler, he fights against fate and only knows the battlefield since he was born. His own idea of "evil" could be able to compete with the idea of Evil. 
Inner beast Guts>>>>>>>>>>>Idea of Evil 

At least, this is what I could conclude but what I think, if we need to fight Evil with Evil, is a bit controversial so I assume the inner beast will lose and what will really happen is the power of friendship/love>>>>>God. Let's wait for Griffith to realize his love for Guts.

I'm not sure if I make sense.
Don't mind if it's confusing.


----------



## Segan (Oct 5, 2007)

The Idea of Evil has been formed and strengthened throughout ages by the human dark feelings, which has to be at least in millions of that kind.

And the hatred of a single man is supposed to oppose THAT?


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 5, 2007)

Segan said:


> The Idea of Evil has been formed and strengthened throughout ages by the human dark feelings, which has to be at least in millions of that kind.
> 
> And the hatred of a single man is supposed to oppose THAT?



Dunno..Gutts's hate is pretty strong!


Also..I have read Berserk first time at the recommandation of a friend of mine.

It tottaly blew me away and when I finally reached the last chapter released back then (2006) I wantead moar..
And I patiently waited for more chapters to be released.

The last time I read Berserk they were in the port going for the island.

Would you kindly point me which chapter was that and what chapter is the last released please? 

Edit:Also Gutts is the most GAR character I have ever seen..in all of the fiction I saw..


----------



## Taleran (Oct 6, 2007)

now about all this serious talk....

wait does some here *Forces* in the background


----------



## Segan (Oct 6, 2007)

@Ciupy: Guts' party departed at the end of chapter 278 and currently, chapter 290 is out.

@Taleran: Sorry, but that doesn't even come close to what has been shown in the manga. Anime sucks.

Sorry for the hard judgement  (in fact, I'm not sorry at all)


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 6, 2007)

Segan said:


> @Ciupy: Guts' party departed at the end of chapter 278 and currently, chapter 290 is out.
> 
> @Taleran: Sorry, but that doesn't even come close to what has been shown in the manga. Anime sucks.
> 
> Sorry for the hard judgement  (in fact, I'm not sorry at all)



Thank you Segan!


----------



## Arishem (Oct 6, 2007)

Segan said:


> @Ciupy: Guts' party departed at the end of chapter 278 and currently, chapter 290 is out.
> 
> @Taleran: Sorry, but that doesn't even come close to what has been shown in the manga. Anime sucks.
> 
> Sorry for the hard judgement  (in fact, I'm not sorry at all)



I'm probably one of the few that read the manga before taking on the anime. I couldn't even bring myself to finish the latter.


----------



## Segan (Oct 6, 2007)

Trick Shot said:


> I'm probably one of the few that read the manga before taking on the anime. I couldn't even bring myself to finish the latter.


Neither could I. Couldn't bring myself to finish watching the first episode, because I _goddamn_ knew already after a few minutes, that I wouldn't like the rest.

Then I tried to pick a random episode to see if this could change my opinion. And it happened to be an episode from the Griffith rescue arc. When I saw Guts fleeing from a group of riding pursuers, for a moment I was excited, because I thought, I would see the Black Dogs in action.

You can't imagine how incredibly disappointed I was after realizing that it was just some of the regular soldiers of Midland. God, the rescue arc was one of the finest arcs ever made in the whole Berserk, and they left out, what made it so good?

Screw that, Berserk anime sucks. Period.


----------



## Pintsize (Oct 7, 2007)

Segan, I think you need to watch Taleran's clip. It isn't the anime, really


----------



## Segan (Oct 7, 2007)

Well, the animation definitely is from the anime...what else do I need to know?


----------



## Zephos (Oct 7, 2007)

Segan said:


> Well, the animation definitely is from the anime...what else do I need to know?



Have you ever seen any Abridged Series?


----------



## Segan (Oct 7, 2007)

Zephos said:


> Have you ever seen any Abridged Series?


Why bother? You're gonna tell me that abridged series suck less than the ones with original lengths?


----------



## Pintsize (Oct 7, 2007)

Yes.**


----------



## Segan (Oct 7, 2007)

It still sucked, when I watched Taleran's clip.


----------



## Zephos (Oct 7, 2007)

Segan said:


> Why bother? You're gonna tell me that abridged series suck less than the ones with original lengths?



So you don't know what that is at all.


----------



## Segan (Oct 7, 2007)

No, I don't.


----------



## nydo (Oct 8, 2007)

So did the pimping project die?


----------



## Segan (Oct 8, 2007)

Seems so...


----------



## Muk (Oct 9, 2007)

i actually think that the wolf/dog existed far before that scene in 187

gutts first battle with the one horned devil, whos name escapes me at this moment,

at that time the monster recognized gutts potential evil/power but at that time it wasn't materialized as a wolf yet.

i think only afterwards, after the eclipse did it fully materialize into a demon, because before that he couldn't see it as such.


----------



## Segan (Oct 9, 2007)

It's neither a wolf nor a dog. It's simply called Beast, and it most likely didn't even exist before the Eclipse, and if it did, then just as a nameless and uspeakable form of desire to fight death and escape it.

But it was during the course of 2 years after the Eclipse that Guts' hatred began to manifest due to the highly spiritual environment Guts is exposed to and is now shown as a beast.

The first picture of the Beast was shown after the fight with Roshinu ended in a chapter cover, and the ghosts around Guts formed to something that looked awfully similar to the Beast we know today.


----------



## Sess (Oct 9, 2007)

Ah, anime vs manga once again. It's simple: If you watch the anime first and then read the manga, you love the anime. If you read the manga first and then watch the anime, you hate the anime. That's all there is to it.

People always hate when manga content is left out of the anime..... if they had read the manga first. Otherwise, they don't know any better. They just sit back and enjoy a great anime. And when they get around to reading the manga, they are delighted by all the extra content.

Does that make the anime bad? Not in my opinion. It's just different. When I watch Berserk anime, I enjoy what is there. When I read Berserk manga, I enjoy the rest. But to sit watching or reading and constantly scrutinizing the differences, well that doesn't sound like fun at all.

I said a little while ago, and you agreed with me Segan, "It's the story" that counts. The anime is a different version of the story, but it's still a great story. People should try enjoying it for what it is instead of comparing it to the "perfect" anime they pictured in their mind.


----------



## Segan (Oct 9, 2007)

Yes, sure, but my opinion still doesn't change.


----------



## Zephos (Oct 9, 2007)

> Ah, anime vs manga once again. It's simple: If you watch the anime first and then read the manga, you love the anime. If you read the manga first and then watch the anime, you hate the anime. That's all there is to it.



Not really, Iv'e had the situation for many other mangas. Dragonball for example, I saw the anime first and now I despise it in favor of the manga.
This is really a cop-out explanation.
I can easily make a dozen argeuments why the manga is far better, what I've seen first will not have mattered with those.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Oct 9, 2007)

yeah and i guess if you think about it. gutts's life is such a fucking mess of shit for him, but at the same time, maybe that massive shitty life he leads is what makes his Beast powerful enough to kill a god hand?


----------



## Segan (Oct 9, 2007)

Hatred alone isn't enough to beat a God Hand.


----------



## Sess (Oct 10, 2007)

Zephos said:


> Not really, Iv'e had the situation for many other mangas. Dragonball for example, I saw the anime first and now I despise it in favor of the manga.
> This is really a cop-out explanation.
> I can easily make a dozen argeuments why the manga is far better, what I've seen first will not have mattered with those.


I agree with you that the manga is way better than the anime. But here's the thing. When I watched the anime, I enjoyed it. Just because I enjoyed the manga more doesn't mean I'm going to change my opinion about the anime. As I've said in previous discussions, I have watched the anime several times since reading through the manga and I still enjoy it.

I'm not trying to say you guys are wrong for not liking the anime. Obviously it is stupid to criticize someone for not enjoying something. People will either enjoy or not enjoy something based on their tastes and past experiences. But that right there is kinda my entire point. You guys are giving your opinions on the anime in a very matter-of-fact kind of way. "The anime did this, this, and this, and therefore by definition we the people find the anime: worthless." "Well, that's like, your opinion man." Your free to have it, but you don't need to stand up on a soapbox and try to sell your opinion as gospel.


----------



## Yakuza (Oct 10, 2007)

sorry for ultra innactivity guys...

any good news on beserk for the past 3 weeks???


----------



## Segan (Oct 10, 2007)

Yes. Some more screentime for the infamous Beast.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 10, 2007)

And with a cryptic message.  I wonder how this will all play out.


----------



## Segan (Oct 10, 2007)

It will play out as a tragedy. Not that it's for granted, since I'm not Miura, but I see a quite high chance of this happening.

And the fact that Guts doesn't remember the nightmare is a heavy foreshadowing to the turn of events that will come at some point of time.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 10, 2007)

Still you gotta wonder how long it will take to see that foreshadow.  Considering Miura's pauses have gotten longer and more frequent.


----------



## Zephos (Oct 10, 2007)

Sess said:


> You guys are giving your opinions on the anime in a very matter-of-fact kind of way. "The anime did this, this, and this, and therefore by definition we the people find the anime: worthless." "Well, that's like, your opinion man." Your free to have it, but you don't need to stand up on a soapbox and try to sell your opinion as gospel.



What people are saying about it sucking is no different than your equally militant defense.
If you disagree than so what. What do youe expect people to do.
Whatever labels or perception you have of people's communication of thier opinion, its still what they're saying.
If your not going to refute thier arguments than your essentially just telling them not to have opinions at all.


----------



## Sess (Oct 11, 2007)

Zephos said:


> What people are saying about it sucking is no different than your equally militant defense.
> If you disagree than so what. What do youe expect people to do.
> Whatever labels or perception you have of people's communication of thier opinion, its still what they're saying.
> If your not going to refute thier arguments than your essentially just telling them not to have opinions at all.


I didn't mean to give that impression. I'm not trying to change your mind. It's just that the responses I get from those of you who don't like the anime are sometimes very dismissive and belittling, as if your words are a veiled insult saying that those of us who really like the anime are fools because you hate it and you're right.

My point is that the people who love it and the people who hate it are, to a large extent, easily identified as the people who watched the anime first and the people who read the manga first, with a few exceptions. Because people are so divided on this issue, it seems unreasonable that one side would feel that they are right and the other side is wrong, when it's obvious that there is more to it than that.

But I'm probably just being too sensitive. Since I love Berserk so much, when I see people bad mouthing the anime, I feel like they're making fun of my baby because it's not super cute..... at least, I think that's what it would feel like.... if I had a baby.... and it wasn't super cute.... and people made fun of it.... and it had a huge sword....


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 15, 2007)

I have a feeling Ishidori will play a a much bigger role then he has up until now pretty soon.


----------



## Segan (Oct 15, 2007)

Isidro already plays a pretty big role. Or did you forget who saved Casca in Albion from being burnt?


----------



## Sess (Oct 15, 2007)

I think I brought this up before, but is anyone else tired of Puck being portrayed as an idiot? Before Guts hooked up with Schierke and Evarella, Puck was smart and thoughtful. He often acted as Guts' conscience, in a way. But now he's just comic relief.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 15, 2007)

Segan said:


> Isidro already plays a pretty big role. Or did you forget who saved Casca in Albion from being burnt?



I mean character development, with all the bad things that are going to happen pretty soon I see him as the character with the most need to change. He also seems to be the only slightly innocent member of Gutts' party at the moment(aside from the elves)

On Puck: He probably got shoved to comic relief because of Caska traveling with Gutts. Since he has someone to protect he can't be as "immoral" as he was at the very start. But because of this Puck is out of luck.


----------



## Segan (Oct 15, 2007)

Well, Isidro hasn't killed any humans yet...he's not exactly afraid of fighting monsters, but he's clearly afraid to kill a human. I guess, that's why he's the most innocent party member aside from Shierke and the fairies.


----------



## Nicholas_wicked (Oct 15, 2007)

This manga needs more griffith action..


He runs the shit


----------



## Segan (Oct 15, 2007)

Nicholas_wicked said:


> This manga needs more griffith action..
> 
> 
> *He runs the shit*


True enough. I think, the next chapters are supposed to feature Griffith from now on, based on the comments in the last page of chapter 290.


----------



## Yakuza (Oct 16, 2007)

Only just read the last chapter of Beserk


----------



## ryne11 (Oct 16, 2007)

Sess said:


> I think I brought this up before, but is anyone else tired of Puck being portrayed as an idiot? Before Guts hooked up with Schierke and Evarella, Puck was smart and thoughtful. He often acted as Guts' conscience, in a way. But now he's just comic relief.



I Agree. All the anachronisms make me lol sometimes though


----------



## Parallax (Oct 17, 2007)

That was pretty awesome.


----------



## Segan (Oct 17, 2007)

I don't think regular Guts would have it that easy against Spidey...but it's awesome nonetheless.


----------



## Lusankya (Oct 17, 2007)

Cool stuff. Gutts could kick Spidey ass anytime


----------



## Segan (Oct 17, 2007)

Lusankya said:


> Cool stuff. Gutts could kick Spidey ass anytime


I don't think so. If it was Berserker Guts, then yes. But regular Guts will have quite a bit of trouble against a bloodlusted Spidey. With a good chance of losing...


----------



## Yakuza (Oct 17, 2007)

Segan said:


> I don't think so. If it was Berserker Guts, then yes. But regular Guts will have quite a bit of trouble against a bloodlusted Spidey. With a good chance of losing...



SeGaN, hows it going mate?!

as for that comparing Gutts and Spiderman, I think its hard to put both together since Spidey stories are physicless whearas although berserk is mad, physics are much more similar to our work...

spidey got the agility, but gutts would drop him if he manage to hit him...

and take into consideration that gutts is super skilled to... remember his training after going blind in one eye, on the waterfall with the fish...
attacking just by hearing the noise and ultra-resilience


----------



## Segan (Oct 17, 2007)

Yeah, but Spidey's physical strength is at least in the 10 tons range, from what I remember. With an agility like his, such power is quite dangerous for Guts to face Spidey close-up.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 17, 2007)

I'd think Spidey could stop the sword.  Sticky hands, spider reflexes + combaat experience == blade catching.


----------



## Yakuza (Oct 17, 2007)

Segan said:


> Yeah, but Spidey's physical strength is at least in the 10 tons range, from what I remember. With an agility like his, such power is quite dangerous for Guts to face Spidey close-up.


well, thats true, but Gutts is extraordinary tough, the guy is a brik wall, and thats all withing a realistic physical enviroment, which spidey isnt.

now, if Gutts puts on the armour and go beserk, spidey would be defeated quite badly IMO


Agmaster said:


> I'd think Spidey could stop the sword.  Sticky hands, spider reflexes + combaat experience == blade catching.


dude, your nickname reminds me of a guy in a games forums I used to go on....


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 17, 2007)

Spiderman is 10x above Gutts strength. Please no comparing Berserkerverse to Marvel.


----------



## Yakuza (Oct 17, 2007)

Wuzzman said:


> Spiderman is 10x above Gutts strength. Please no comparing Berserkerverse to Marvel.



its also 10x impossible againt real pyshics...

so, if we upgrade gutts to the spidey world (which wwould be x10), spidey would be dead period


----------



## cha-uzu (Oct 17, 2007)

No Gutts could Not defeat spiderman. Marvel Universe has humans like Gutts also no, in the Marvel universe Gutts would NOT get an upgrade. Gutts would have a hard time against Captian America... He couldn't break his shield. Spidey is 10 ton'er. he has unbelievable speed and agility. He would break Gutts if he hit him full strength... even half strength. even within his armor he couldn't defeat Spiderman. i love gutts but its no contest. Next you'd put Griffith against The Surfer... Not on your life...


----------



## MdB (Oct 17, 2007)

cha-uzu said:


> No Gutts could Not defeat spiderman. Marvel Universe has humans like Gutts also no, in the Marvel universe Gutts would NOT get an upgrade. Gutts would have a hard time against Captian America... He couldn't break his shield. Spidey is 10 ton'er. he has unbelievable speed and agility. He would break Gutts if he hit him full strength... even half strength. even within his armor he couldn't defeat Spiderman. i love gutts but its no contest. Next you'd put Griffith against The Surfer... Not on your life...



First of all, Gutts isn't a normal human so that's pretty much irrelevent. And him having a hard time against Cap? Gutt's with The Berserker Armor is a superhumen, unlike Captain America. But what do you want to proof with Gutts not having the capabilities to destroy his shield considering it takes a lot of cosmic power to do so? And I wouldn't go as far as to say how The Silver Surfer is stronger than Griffith or Femto if we didn't even see a fraction of his true powers. Him, manipulating casuality to a certain degree makes him already a low level reality warper.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Oct 18, 2007)

*Gutts without the armour*
I'd say that spidey takes this one based on his mid range fighting capabilities. I dont think Gutts can evade Spidey's web for long. Gutts needs to get close up for his sword to come into the picture. 

And yeah I guess spidey is stronger than Gutts.

*Gutts with the armour*
I think Gutts is faster than spidey in this state and can close in from a mid-range to a close combat situation faster than what spidey can react to. Hence he can close the distance and own spidey in close combat. But once spidey starts using his web to travel then guts cant obviously chase him.

With the armour, Berseker Gutts take the match.


----------



## WHITEBEARD inactive (Oct 18, 2007)

Why are you guys arguing this?

When The WHITEBEARD already post the fight?


----------



## Segan (Oct 18, 2007)

WHITEBEARD said:


> Why are you guys arguing this?
> 
> When The WHITEBEARD already post the fight?


'cause you got nothing to say in that matter


----------



## WHITEBEARD inactive (Oct 18, 2007)

Segan said:


> 'cause you got nothing to say in that matter



The WHITEBEARD, didn't need to say anything, Canon spoke for The WHITEBEARD.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Oct 18, 2007)

spiderman's webbing and speed would kill any version of gutts, or at the very least allow spiderman to escape alive and intact. but that video ruled


----------



## WHITEBEARD inactive (Oct 18, 2007)

Its also Canon.


----------



## Yakuza (Oct 18, 2007)

enough with gutts v. spidey
this argument is going nowhere


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Oct 18, 2007)

well if gutts' inner beast can truly kill a god hand, then maybe it could slaughter spiderman. but i dnt think normal gutts can


----------



## Segan (Oct 18, 2007)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> well if gutts' inner beast can truly kill a god hand, then maybe it could slaughter spiderman. but i dnt think normal gutts can


Stop it. I will make another Spidey vs. Guts thread later in the OBD. You can discuss it there then.


----------



## Yakuza (Oct 18, 2007)

Segan said:


> Stop it. I will make another Spidey vs. Guts thread later in the OBD. You can discuss it there then.



lol, getting fed up with this argument here


----------



## Freija (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey guys, are they at the island yet ?


----------



## Yakuza (Oct 18, 2007)

Freija the villain said:


> Hey guys, are they at the island yet ?



 at your name, I guess Pek reaches each member in a different way..


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 18, 2007)

Lol. Spiderman murders Gutts....marvel is on another level...


----------



## Freija (Oct 18, 2007)

peK, the man, the legend, the first mod(he was a mod then) to threaten me


----------



## Yakuza (Oct 18, 2007)

Freija the villain said:


> peK, the man, the legend, the first mod(he was a mod then) to threaten me



The only mod to give out infractions


----------



## Freija (Oct 18, 2007)

i've never gotten an infraction


----------



## Yakuza (Oct 18, 2007)

I have 
unfairly, but i have


----------



## Freija (Oct 18, 2007)

so have they reached the island yet ?


----------



## Segan (Oct 18, 2007)

Freija the villain said:


> so have they reached the island yet ?


Not yet...


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Oct 18, 2007)

@ Segan ... lol were u finally answering freija's question ??

Just to be clear, the ship had encountered pirates, who were duly dispatched by that noble son who previously cut a sorry figure when Gutts was fighting all those monsters.


----------



## Segan (Oct 18, 2007)

Feanor - The spirit of fire said:


> @ Segan ... lol were u finally answering freija's question ??


Apparently.


> Just to be clear, the ship had encountered pirates, who were duly dispatched by that noble son who previously cut a sorry figure when Gutts was fighting all those monsters.


C'mon, don't spoil it for someone who's obviously not up to date...


----------



## Freija (Oct 18, 2007)

Segan said:


> Not yet...



Dear god, have they atleast spotted it?


----------



## Segan (Oct 18, 2007)

Freija the villain said:


> Dear god, have they atleast spotted it?


No. And the scene will probably switch to Griffith again. But I'm kinda looking forward to how Ganishka is planning to battle Griffith, now that he's got a glimpse of his powers...


----------



## Freija (Oct 18, 2007)

seriously slow moving plot D:


----------



## Segan (Oct 18, 2007)

Don't complain. Rather, go back the chapters and see how detailed Miura drew the clash of the armies Hawks vs. the Kushans. It's amazing, I tell ya.


----------



## Zephos (Oct 18, 2007)

Freija the villain said:


> seriously slow moving plot D:



More whining from people who just caught up plz.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 18, 2007)

^I find it to be a legitimate complaint.  I don't mind, but I can understand why people would say that.  Let's face it the story is going real slow at this point.


----------



## cha-uzu (Oct 18, 2007)

Lord Kamina said:


> First of all, Gutts isn't a normal human so that's pretty much irrelevent. And him having a hard time against Cap? Gutt's with The Berserker Armor is a superhumen, unlike Captain America. But what do you want to proof with Gutts not having the capabilities to destroy his shield considering it takes a lot of cosmic power to do so? And I wouldn't go as far as to say how The Silver Surfer is stronger than Griffith or Femto if we didn't even see a fraction of his true powers. Him, manipulating casuality to a certain degree makes him already a low level reality warper.


Cap'n America is a super human also. Guts with Armor would probably defeat Cap'n but not spiderman. Silver Surfer can destroy planets... he's a Hundred Ton'er and his skin is impregnable that he can fly thru a star... Which he has done. He would Iron Griffith and Femto flat. He can also project unboundless cosmic energy. Surfer would be considered a god. He can move at warp speed also.

I know this has been asked before but. Is there no Good power in the berserk Universe? Has it ever been hinted at in one time or another?


----------



## Segan (Oct 18, 2007)

Parallax said:


> ^I find it to be a legitimate complaint.  I don't mind, but I can understand why people would say that.  Let's face it the story is going real slow at this point.


When has it ever gone fast?

@cha-zu: There seem to be good powers in the Berserk Universe, as hinted by Schierke's summoning of the four guardians of the elements.


----------



## Zephos (Oct 18, 2007)

Th story has been going at the same pace its been going at since vol.14.
While I admit Vol.31 was pointless, since than weve been getting where we need to go.
[Griffith has just made major steps to his asension to the throne, he has the pope backing him, the nobles of Midland backing him, and the armies of the Holy See rejoicing at him. All he needs to do is kill Ganishka/defaets the Kushan armies in Windham and he pretty much has his own kingdom.
-It seems the beast has backed off for the time being only because its savoring the possibility of Gutt's new friends getting killed ala the Hawks and fueling itself more.
-Gutts has started to lose his sight as Skull Knight promised.
-Farnese is improving in magic by leaps and bounds and is ever closer to Roderick.
-The boat has left and is heading to the island.
-Silat has witnessed yet again reasons to doubt and be cautious around Ganishka/Griffith.
-Azan's back with the group wether anyone realizes it or not.

The amount thats happend in the last volume and a half is huge.
Just focusing on whatever goal is the most prominent and whining about it not being reached yet it pretty much missing the whole point of a story.


----------



## Zephos (Oct 18, 2007)

cha-uzu said:


> Cap'n America is a super human also. Guts with Armor would probably defeat Cap'n but not spiderman. Silver Surfer can destroy planets... he's a Hundred Ton'er and his skin is impregnable that he can fly thru a star... Which he has done. He would Iron Griffith and Femto flat.



Femto/Griffith dosen't (didn't?) exist on the physical plane, good luck with ironing him. Same with the other Godhand/Idea.
Have you read the manga or what?


----------



## Parallax (Oct 18, 2007)

Dont get me wrong, I personally don't have a problem with the pace.  Its just that some people do and I can undertand where they are coming from.


----------



## cha-uzu (Oct 18, 2007)

Zephos said:


> Femto/Griffith dosen't (didn't?) exist on the physical plane, good luck with ironing him. Same with the other Godhand/Idea.
> Have you read the manga or what?


Surfer has been to Hell and back. Planes of spirituality is where Femto/Griffith exist, or should i say Dimensions. From what your saying they would never be able to fight cause one doesn't exist in the others realm. Therefore reading the Manga would be irrellevant cause it could never happen. 

They are the Idea of evil... Produced from the depth evil in the human mind.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Oct 18, 2007)

i have to say i have no interest in ganishka vs griffith since obviously griffith will kill ganishka. where is the suspense?


----------



## Segan (Oct 18, 2007)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> i have to say i have no interest in ganishka vs griffith since obviously griffith will kill ganishka. where is the suspense?


Well, it's Miura who's setting it up. That's suspense enough...


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Oct 18, 2007)

the only character i have interest in is the ex-baki rakka member in the neo band of the hawk. i like his style and his power too, plus he said he is going to assassinate griffith (lol but still he has gusto)


----------



## Segan (Oct 18, 2007)

Rakshas hasn't shown any powers whatsoever...


----------



## cha-uzu (Oct 18, 2007)

I just wonder what his Formation of extreme evil will be.


----------



## Segan (Oct 18, 2007)

Dakas and Pisacas of course...maybe he has other weapons at hands?


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Oct 18, 2007)

Segan said:


> Rakshas hasn't shown any powers whatsoever...



yes he did. in the kushan army invasion scene remember he distorted the minds of the elephants that fucked up the "floating palace" of emperor ganishka. he was absolutely critical to allowing griffith entry to humiliate ganishka.


----------



## MdB (Oct 18, 2007)

cha-uzu said:


> Cap'n America is a super human also. Guts with Armor would probably defeat Cap'n but not spiderman. Silver Surfer can destroy planets... he's a Hundred Ton'er and his skin is impregnable that he can fly thru a star... Which he has done. He would Iron Griffith and Femto flat. He can also project unboundless cosmic energy. Surfer would be considered a god. He can move at warp speed also.
> 
> I know this has been asked before but. Is there no Good power in the berserk Universe? Has it ever been hinted at in one time or another?



Who gives a damn fuck if someone can bust planets? Damage output doesn't set the bar in terms of structuring someones overall strength, it's the same with physical strength. The rest of your argument basically consist of No Limits Fallacies and an Equivocation Fallacy. And what is your point with there being no good or bad power in Berserk?


----------



## Zephos (Oct 18, 2007)

cha-uzu said:


> Surfer has been to Hell and back. Planes of spirituality is where Femto/Griffith exist, or should i say Dimensions. From what your saying they would never be able to fight cause one doesn't exist in the others realm. Therefore reading the Manga would be irrellevant cause it could never happen.
> 
> They are the Idea of evil... Produced from the depth evil in the human mind.



Alright, you both don't understand Berserk metaphysics and have no idea what the Idea of Evil is.
And if I'm not mistaken you havn't even read it??


----------



## Sess (Oct 18, 2007)

cha-uzu said:


> I just wonder what his Formation of extreme evil will be.


*cha-uzu*: Dude...... who is that in your sig being felt up on what looks like live television??


----------



## cha-uzu (Oct 19, 2007)

Lord Kamina said:


> Who gives a damn fuck if someone can bust planets? Damage output doesn't set the bar in terms of structuring someones overall strength, it's the same with physical strength. The rest of your argument basically consist of No Limits Fallacies and an Equivocation Fallacy. And what is your point with there being no good or bad power in Berserk?


I had no point, I was asking a question. Damage output mean nothing? how? If you say that then how are you coming to the conclusion Femto/Griffith>Silver Surfer???


Surfer's Powers are:

-Weilds the Power Cosmic
-Absorbing The Universes Ambient Cosmic energies
-He can augment his strength to incalculable levels
-He almost totally indestructable
-He can navigate Space, Hyperspace, and Dimentional Barriers
-He can fly at limitless speeds on his board
-Time Travel
-He doesn't require, food, Sleep, Air or drink
-He is immune to temperature degree's and most Radiation
-He can analyse manipulate Matter and energy and restructure or animate Matter at will even transmutting elements
-He can Heal Living Beings
-He can Revitalize or Evolve Organic Life on a planet wide scale.
-He can alter his size and other matter
-Project Energy
-Cast Illusions
-Manipulate Gravity
-Absorb and discharge energy
-Phase thru solid Matter
-His senses can detect objects and energies lightyears away
-With consentration he can see thru time and achieve limited perseption of the past and future
-Limited telepathic abilities

Like... come on


----------



## cha-uzu (Oct 19, 2007)

Sess said:


> *cha-uzu*: Dude...... who is that in your sig being felt up on what looks like live television??


 Scarlett Johannson. I want his job! lol


Zephos said:


> Alright, you both don't understand Berserk metaphysics and have no idea what the Idea of Evil is.
> And if I'm not mistaken you havn't even read it??


You are right I don't fully understand Berserks Metaphysics. It doesn't make full sense to me at times. I've read the whole Manga. Its one of, if not the deepest Manga ever. Under the extreme violence and sexuality, is a very deep storyline which drew me to it. Now is Berserks Metaphysics rooted in what we figure in real life? Life and death, Evil and good, Light and Darkness? or is it a whole new philosophy. This is sometimes what confuses me because when i think of the God Hands... I think of devils and or Demons... But the lack of angelic presences throw that out the window. But then I look at real life and just like the Berserk realm we are surrounded by evidence of all evil and no real good. And if the idea of evil is something that cannot be defeated... Whats going to happen to everyone including Gutts? How can he defeat such strong imnipotent foes. Is there an Idea of good?


----------



## MdB (Oct 19, 2007)

cha-uzu said:


> I had no point, I was asking a question. Damage output mean nothing? how? If you say that then how are you coming to the conclusion Femto/Griffith>Silver Surfer???
> 
> 
> Surfer's Powers are:
> ...



You asked for a question that was irrelevent to my argument, that's why I couldn't understand it. And stop using retarded Logical Fallacies, there tiresome. I said ''damage output doesn't set the bar in terms of structuring someones overall strength'', I didn't say ''it means it means nothing''. That is just a Straw Man argument on your part. Aside from that, I said that it is way to early to say Silver Surfer would win in a fight or simply putting the 2 against each other because we only saw a very, very, very little fraction of a God Hand members true power. Manipulating causuality, opening interdimensional portals, compressing and disingrating a certain space of reality, merging the different planes of the universe with state of being present, creating pocket dimensions and opening time portals are the only showings we have, and that's with them not pushing there powers to there limit.


----------



## Yakuza (Oct 20, 2007)

Having to wait til the 11th of November for another chapter


----------



## Lazlow (Oct 20, 2007)

Just caught up with the latest chapter. It has to be my favorite manga atm.


----------



## Yakuza (Oct 20, 2007)

because it is the best manga ever


----------



## Muk (Oct 20, 2007)

i am sadden that miura is returning to the griffin section of the story

i had hoped he'd continue with Gutts a little longer, but i guess skiping ahead to the island of elfs is a little too soon

so we'll have the battle for midland during the trip to elf island

so if gutts returns from elf island he'll be facing something on the scale of whole midland, since most likely griffin is just goingt to walz right into the emperor's seat just like last time


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Oct 21, 2007)

i wonder if the elf king knows all about god hand and stuff, maybe he's buddies with skull knight, that could be since maybe flora talked with him or something


----------



## Zephos (Oct 21, 2007)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> i wonder if the elf king knows all about god hand and stuff, maybe he's buddies with skull knight, that could be since maybe flora talked with him or something



I would assume the Elf King would be quite a bit more magically knowledged than Flora, so yhea, definetly.


----------



## Yakuza (Oct 21, 2007)

Id expect the Elf king to have a extended knowledge of the affairs outside his island


----------



## Sess (Oct 21, 2007)

Hmm, I don't know about the Elf King, but the


----------



## Yakuza (Oct 22, 2007)

Elf king should know a lot...


----------



## Segan (Oct 22, 2007)

Royal Paladine said:


> Elf king should know a lot...



why are you repeating yourself?


----------



## Yakuza (Oct 23, 2007)

Segan said:


> why are you repeating yourself?



short term memory failure


----------



## Yakuza (Oct 23, 2007)

i remember that page lol


----------



## Segan (Oct 24, 2007)

Dheano, that sig and ava is breaking the rules. I'm not kidding. This can get you banned sooner or later.


----------



## Yakuza (Oct 24, 2007)

Most mods are fine with it


----------



## Segan (Oct 24, 2007)

They are? Wouldn't have expected that...


----------



## Yakuza (Oct 24, 2007)

neither would have I.... but I guess people lol at it... I got a few reps for that...
its nothing personal, but the banjo made me lol hard


----------



## Sess (Oct 25, 2007)

Who's Dheano and what's wrong with his avatar and sig??


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Oct 26, 2007)

dheano = royal paladine. avatar and sig are different now anyway. (had hitler stuff)


----------



## Sess (Oct 26, 2007)

Ahh.... Hitler is teh suck.


----------



## Yakuza (Oct 27, 2007)

Hitler is a wanker, I only had the sig cuz it was funny 

now I have pirate cyborg ninja jesus, cant be more win then that


----------



## Yoburi (Oct 27, 2007)

about the Elf king maybe that girl ,from the false elf case when Guts meat Farsh and the wind guy and she even have some brats became false elfs, will she be in this elf place after all Guts didn't kill her and the holy paladins take him to prison in that time.


----------



## Zephos (Oct 27, 2007)

Yoburi said:


> about the Elf king maybe that girl ,from the false elf case when Guts meat Farsh and the wind guy and she even have some brats became false elfs, will she be in this elf place after all Guts didn't kill her and the holy paladins take him to prison in that time.



The hell.....?

If your talking about Rosine, she's dead. Seriously. As are all the elf children. They aren't elves anyway, thier apostle spawn and Rosine is an apostle. She's an evil demonic being. If she were alive now she would be working with Griffith.

If your talking about Jill, how the hell would she get there???
Not to mention you apparently missed the entire point of the last Misty Valley chapter. Jill is in her village. No two ways about it. She is staying there and fighting her way through life. 

Seriously, you clearly need to reread the series judging by how much misinformation you have, not to mention you don;t even know Farnese and Serpico's names when thier part of the main cast.

Pay attention next time.


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 28, 2007)

she didn't die on screen you know...


----------



## Segan (Oct 28, 2007)

Wuzzman said:


> she didn't die on screen you know...


Wasn't necessary. She's dead. The message and the way it was portrayed might have been subtle, but it's nonetheless clear that Roshinu died.


----------



## Muk (Oct 28, 2007)

and don't try pulling a tard argument or naruto-ish argument here that if it is not shown in the manga it "didn't" happen

this is berserk we are talking about and even if the message is suttle, it happen.


----------



## Yoburi (Oct 28, 2007)

Segan said:


> Wasn't necessary. She's dead. The message and the way it was portrayed might have been subtle, but it's nonetheless clear that Roshinu died.



Shre is nor dead remeber Jill say to Guts spare her and he did then some bastard apear and Guts flee the scene then Roshinu go to her home but there parents are dead after that she must have gone to the elf land she have wings to travel to that place.

I hope the hot 5 hand woman apear to Guts in this arc i remeber she fall in love for him and say that she will return just to see him all Guts need to do to call her is going alone in Berserk mode or have alot sex in some party but this is not Guts way. Well in the hand 5 she is the only one that i care made of win the others are just Guts hype to kill the Griffith and if Guts became a demon i belive she is going to be his master because Guts Behelit is one of her ex-apostle.


----------



## Segan (Oct 28, 2007)

I can hardly make any sense out of your reply, Yoburi....



Yoburi said:


> Shre is nor dead remeber Jill say to Guts spare her and he did then some bastard apear and Guts flee the scene then Roshinu go to her home but there parents are dead after that she must have gone to the elf land she have wings to travel to that place.


Guts never spared Roshinu. If the knights didn't appear, he would have sliced Roshinu in half along with Jill.

After that, Roshinu was bleeding and didn't regenerate at all (didn't even regenerate from the cannonshot in the stomach earlier). There's no way she could have had the stamina to fly across the world to get to Skellig Island. She's dead. Period.

And she was never an elf to begin with anyway.



> I hope the hot 5 hand woman apear to Guts in this arc i remeber she fall in love for him and say that she will return just to see him all Guts need to do to call her is going alone in Berserk mode or have alot sex in some party but this is not Guts way. Well in the hand 5 she is the only one that i care made of win the others are just Guts hype to kill the Griffith and if Guts became a demon i belive she is going to be his master because Guts Behelit is one of her ex-apostle.


If you're talking about Slan, she doesn't love Guts at all (you got one hell of a weird interpretation, you know?). The relationship is the same as a bad girl who watches a dog trying to crawl out of a swamp and likes to toy with the poor dog by sticking a branch out there and poke the dog.

And the God Hands are the masters of the Apostles. Even if Guts became a demon because of the armor, he's not an Apostle. No reason why Slan would become his master (again, what weird assumptions...)
If you are talking about Guts becoming a demon through the Behelith, how is it going to happen? You think he will sacrifice Casca to become an Apostle in front of the guys Guts is only living for getting a chance to kill?


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Oct 28, 2007)

slan just lust for gutts rage and hatred


----------



## Zephos (Oct 28, 2007)

> Shre is nor dead remeber Jill say to Guts spare her and he did then some bastard apear and Guts flee the scene then Roshinu go to her home but there parents are dead after that she must have gone to the elf land she have wings to travel to that place.



She was mortally wounded and died in midair, she crshed to the ground.
If she had gone to her parents house she would have gone to the village she had attacked. She knew where her parents were, she friggin sacrificed them to become a demon.
She also has no fucking idea where Skellig is, as she isn't an elf.



> I hope the hot 5 hand woman apear to Guts in this arc i remeber she fall in love for him a



She didn't fall in love with him...
She represents lust as a diety, she just gets her ahnds all over Gutts because thats her nature.



> nd say that she will return just to see him all Guts need to do to call her is going alone in Berserk mode or have alot sex in some party but this is not Guts way.



(jesus) She didnt say that. She taunted Gutts about using the Behelit he has to become a demon.



> Well in the hand 5 she is the only one that i care made of win the others are just Guts hype to kill the Griffith and if Guts became a demon i belive she is going to be his master because Guts Behelit is one of her ex-apostle.



No its fucking not. Not only do the Godhand not own any particular apostles. But his Behelit was the Counts, and I have no idea how you would construe a special relation between the Count and Slan.

STOP POSTING.
Until..
1. You learn to type.
2. You read Berserk again
3. and CAREFULLY


jesus


----------



## Zephos (Oct 28, 2007)

Wuzzman said:


> she didn't die on screen you know...



See that at the bottom?


Thats her.

This isn't One Piece.


----------



## Yoburi (Oct 28, 2007)

Zephos said:


> She didn't fall in love with him...
> She represents lust as a diety, she just gets her ahnds all over Gutts because thats her nature.
> 
> 
> ...



Man i know she didnt say how to invoke her but in Berserk she appear just 3 times in Griffith reborn, in some party when people have sex and when Guts start his massacre.

Oh and about the Behelit just look at Zood the guy is a apostle so why the white hawk have to cut one of his Horns to make him his slave AND almost all apostles from the neo band of Hawk recognize Guts from the banquet as a sacrifice and others don't like emperor of kushan and he don't care about the God Hand at all so i suppose that each God hand have their own apostle in each banquet and after this they are free to do what they want but even so they have a special relation and since Guts behelit call Slan i suppose he was in her banquet AND i 100% sure he was not in Griffith banquet.

So in case if Guts use the Behelit his master is going to be Slan but he have free choice after the sacrifice to do what he whants just like Zood.

Oh and about Slan love she just say that she whant to meet the boy and she don't care about the others 4 godhands and she love his hate, pain and fear, she is interested in Guts for a reason if is not love in some demonic way then i dont know why after all she is a God and she is not like Griffith that only care about rule the word.


----------



## Zephos (Oct 28, 2007)

> Man i know she didnt say how to invoke her but in Berserk she appear just 3 times in Griffith reborn, in some party when people have sex and when Guts start his massacre.



And your point?



> Oh and about the Behelit just look at Zood the guy is a apostle so why the white hawk have to cut one of his Horns to make him his slave



Slave?
Griffith cut off Zodd's horn because Zodd is a battle junky. Grif beat Zodd in the dream. Zodd only follows him beacause Zodd respects people who are strong.



> AND almost all apostles from the neo band of Hawk recognize Guts from the banquet as a sacrifice and others don't like emperor of kushan and he don't care about the God Hand at all so i suppose that each God hand have their own apostle in each banquet and after this they are free to do what they want but even so they have a special relation



There is absolutely nothing whatsoever suggesting that. 
ALL apostles are supposed to go to Eclipse ceremonies.
Not just specific ones.
Only Grunbeld recognized Gutts. Locus, Irvine, and Rakshas havn't.
Stop wildly speculating.



> and since Guts behelit call Slan i suppose he was in her banquet AND i 100% sure he was not in Griffith banquet.



ugh...
Gutt's behelit didn't call Slan.
She came on her own.
Just like Conrad did in Vol.17 as a pile of rats.
The behelit was acting wierd because she came. Not the other way around.



> So in case if Guts use the Behelit his master is going to be Slan but he have free choice after the sacrifice to do what he whants just like Zood.



ALL apostles are supposed to do whatever they want. Wyald himself said that.



> Oh and about Slan love she just say that she whant to meet the boy and she don't care about the others 4 godhands and she love his hate, pain and fear, she is interested in Guts for a reason if is not love in some demonic way then i dont know why after all she is a God and she is not like Griffith that only care about rule the word.



She is lust.
Gutts is an attractive man.
Its absolutley as simple as that.

Nor did she say she didn't care about the others either.

And guess who else talks about wanting his hate pain and fear, every evil spirit Gutts has fought. It has nothing to do with her loving him.
She's just a sexually-sadistic demi-god doing what she does best.
Seriosuly, she was going to kill him than and there.

Jesus man.


----------



## Yoburi (Oct 28, 2007)

Zephos said:


> She is lust.
> Gutts is an attractive man.
> Its absolutley as simple as that.
> 
> ...



No if Slan whant Gutts dead after destroy Gotto armor he was like naked in front of her, she was just teasing him and her twister pleasure is over in case he die this is the difference between her and every evil spirit.

Man she care about Gutts just like Zood even him became member of the neo band of hawk when Gutts meet him the 3 times Zood could kill him especially in the last meet they are enemies but they have a soft spot and i can tell Gutts don't really hate Zood or even Slan after the troll arc he have his small revenge on her maybe they are even.


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Oct 28, 2007)

slan is just fattening gutts up increasing his anger and rage by taunting him. slan sees gutts as her toy like a cat to a mouse.


----------



## Segan (Oct 28, 2007)

Yoburi, Slan toyed around with Guts, that's why Guts didn't die...


----------



## Zephos (Oct 28, 2007)

> No if Slan whant Gutts dead after destroy Gotto armor he was like naked in front of her, she was just teasing him and her twister pleasure is over in case he die this is the difference between her and every evil spirit.



And you think after she was done playing with him she would have let him go?



> Man she care about Gutts just like Zood even him became member of the neo band of hawk



You have a very loose defenition of care.
Zodd respects Gutts as a warrior.
Slan just finds Gutts sexually fascinating.

Your interpreting sexually predatory behavior as love/caring. And theres really something wrong with that.



> when Gutts meet him the 3 times Zood could kill him especially in the last meet they are enemies but they have a soft spot and i can tell Gutts don't really hate Zood



From what?



> or even Slan



Are you kidding me??
If theres a thing he wants to kill one little bit less than Griffith its the Godhand. He despises her with all his being. 



> after the troll arc he have his small revenge on her maybe they are even.



Even??
Dude she gave him a self opening critical magic wound, and he didn't enact any revenge on her at all.
He wants to KILL THEM. Not hurt them in a meaningless corporael form once or twice.
The hell are you getting any of this from.


----------



## Sess (Oct 30, 2007)

Sex parties rule!


----------



## Yakuza (Oct 30, 2007)

When is the next chapter coming out?


----------



## Lazlow (Oct 30, 2007)

Royal Paladine said:


> When is the next chapter coming out?



November 11. Can't wait until then.


----------



## Yakuza (Oct 30, 2007)

I know....
I only catched up to the recent chapter last week...


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Oct 31, 2007)

i just hope griffith kills ganishka quick and whatever, becomes the king of midland. because we all know that will happen so why drag it out past 1 chap


----------



## Yakuza (Oct 31, 2007)

it'll take at least 5/10 chapters for griffith to kill ganishka


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Oct 31, 2007)

omg that will be like an entire year then holy shit this sucks


----------



## Yakuza (Oct 31, 2007)

but its going to be like that...
it always is...

thats why its been going for 15 years


----------



## Zephos (Oct 31, 2007)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> i just hope griffith kills ganishka quick and whatever, becomes the king of midland. because we all know that will happen so why drag it out past 1 chap



Thats stupid.
Why have a series at all if you just want to get to the conclusion of events.
Seriously, thats the whole point of stories.
This isn't a news blotter.


----------



## Segan (Oct 31, 2007)

Yup, yup, what Zephos said.

And frankly, while I don't like Griffith personally, I'm always anticipating his next moves. Saying that it sucks, is a bit of a retarded comment, since the plot wouldn't be as good without Griffith in there. But of course, no one of you complaining guys will realize that...


----------



## yo586 (Oct 31, 2007)

I have a hard time deciding whether or not I prefer Griffith or Gutts story line.  Griffith enthralls me and the story wouldn't be the same without him.  I'm just hoping Ganishka pushes him to transform or at least break a sweat.  I don't want Gutts (in the future) and Skull Night to be the only two with a chance at giving the godhand issues.

PS - Segan I took that quiz and I'm red.  Looks like I'm your enemy (although you aren't mine).


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Oct 31, 2007)

Zephos said:


> Thats stupid.
> Why have a series at all if you just want to get to the conclusion of events.
> Seriously, thats the whole point of stories.
> This isn't a news blotter.



well in a good story there are surprises though. certain events that can be pretty easily foreseen should be quickly done in a story


----------



## Zephos (Oct 31, 2007)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> well in a good story there are surprises though. certain events that can be pretty easily foreseen should be quickly done in a story



Why? By this logic shouldn't Griffith have won the war right off the bat instead of it going on since Vol.21?


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Oct 31, 2007)

Zephos said:


> Why? By this logic shouldn't Griffith have won the war right off the bat instead of it going on since Vol.21?



no because at first ganishka seemed capable of being a real threat to griffith or at least substantially slowing him down. but it seems like every "fight" griffith uber-pwnz ganishka's forces. so he looks like shit now, and the 'epic confrontation' seems completely a foregone conclusion


----------



## Zephos (Oct 31, 2007)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> no because at first ganishka seemed capable of being a real threat to griffith or at least substantially slowing him down. but it seems like every "fight" griffith uber-pwnz ganishka's forces. so he looks like shit now, and the 'epic confrontation' seems completely a foregone conclusion



It always was, really why would we doubt Griffith could lose or even be challenged.
He's a Godhand member. Ganishka has only ever been delusional servant.

I think youv'e been missing the point of Griffith's war on the Kushan.
Which has everything to do with glossing over a forgone conclusion.


----------



## Segan (Nov 1, 2007)

Don't write Ganishka off yet. It's true, at first, his boasting made him look, like he COULD be a challenge, even when everyone with a brain would know that a member of the God Hand has no real opposition to be wary of in the real world, and Ganishka shouldn't be an exception either.

But I'm thinking, that Ganishka didn't declare war on Griffith so much out of self-confidence, but rather out of the assumption that even as a God, the power of Griffith should be limited because of his flesh host and the fact that the world isn't limitless, hence everything that operates within the realms of the material world, has it's limits.

It's no coincidence that every time the God Hands show up, it happens outside the corporeal world.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 1, 2007)

someone came back


----------



## yo586 (Nov 2, 2007)

Segan said:


> But I'm thinking, that Ganishka didn't declare war on Griffith so much out of self-confidence, but rather out of the assumption that even as a God, the power of Griffith should be limited because of his flesh host and the fact that the world isn't limitless, hence everything that operates within the realms of the material world, has it's limits.



Ganishka was delusional that his superior numbers and legendary army were enough to stop the small band of the hawk from getting anywhere.  As soon as he saw Griffith, he changed his tune real quick and was as scared as they come.

Griffith may have his limits in the material world, but they are moot seeing how it seems he can alter events, changing the direction of arrows and creating  (or excellently timing) a gust of wind to cripple Ganishka.

Unless Ganishka has something up his sleeve waiting for Griffith on his home turf, the battle will be a slaughter.  Especially considering Griffith won't care too much to transform if no normal Midlanders are around to watch it.


----------



## cha-uzu (Nov 2, 2007)

yo586 said:


> Ganishka was delusional that his superior numbers and legendary army were enough to stop the small band of the hawk from getting anywhere.  As soon as he saw Griffith, he changed his tune real quick and was as scared as they come.
> 
> Griffith may have his limits in the material world, but they are moot seeing how it seems he can alter events, changing the direction of arrows and creating  (or excellently timing) a gust of wind to cripple Ganishka.
> 
> Unless Ganishka has something up his sleeve waiting for Griffith on his home turf, the battle will be a slaughter.  Especially considering Griffith won't care too much to transform if no normal Midlanders are around to watch it.


Well Griffth doesn't have a normal army. its full of apostles.


----------



## Segan (Nov 2, 2007)

yo586 said:


> Ganishka was delusional that his superior numbers and legendary army were enough to stop the small band of the hawk from getting anywhere.  As soon as he saw Griffith, he changed his tune real quick and was as scared as they come.
> 
> Griffith may have his limits in the material world, but they are moot seeing how it seems he can alter events, changing the direction of arrows and creating  (or excellently timing) a gust of wind to cripple Ganishka.
> 
> Unless Ganishka has something up his sleeve waiting for Griffith on his home turf, the battle will be a slaughter.  Especially considering Griffith won't care too much to transform if no normal Midlanders are around to watch it.


Obviously Ganishka underestimated Griffith and overestimated the forces at his own disposal. That I won't argue.

But I don't think that Miura will let Griffith roll all over Ganishka just like that. After all, Skull Knight implied that the magicians of this world are the only forces that could potentially oppose Griffith. And as far as we know, Ganishka is a magic user, too.

It's unlikely that we will see a substantial reckoning from Ganishka, but until it happens, I wouldn't write him off just yet.


----------



## Muk (Nov 2, 2007)

i really think ganishka's initial force was ment to annihilate just the forces of the human alliance

he may have not included griffion in his plan and didn't expect an attack from the cliff

also i believe apostales alone are no match against ganishka, he toasts them for breakfast

it was really after ganishka was hit by the combo of gutts & zodd that he returned to his human form and griffon attackeed


----------



## yo586 (Nov 2, 2007)

cha-uzu said:


> Well Griffth doesn't have a normal army. its full of apostles.



He has normal people in his army.  Practically all of midland travels with him.



Segan said:


> Obviously Ganishka underestimated Griffith and overestimated the forces at his own disposal. That I won't argue.
> 
> But I don't think that Miura will let Griffith roll all over Ganishka just like that. After all, Skull Knight implied that the magicians of this world are the only forces that could potentially oppose Griffith. And as far as we know, Ganishka is a magic user, too.
> 
> It's unlikely that we will see a substantial reckoning from Ganishka, but until it happens, I wouldn't write him off just yet.



I'd say for sake of story purposes, I think Ganishka will have to put up a fight (or make it look like that).  But, in the end, Griffith will look like he had it all planned out and there was no hope.  That is the idea of his character that keeps being shown to us.



Muk said:


> it was really after ganishka was hit by the combo of gutts & zodd that he returned to his human form and griffon attackeed



The incident of gutts and zodd had nothing to do with Griffith's destruction of Ganishka.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Nov 2, 2007)

i *hope* ganishka kills several neo-band of the hawk members. obviously he probably wont even do damage to griffith, but if he can at least murder that one lancer dude i'd be happy, and the bow and arrow dude too


----------



## Shikashi (Nov 3, 2007)

Hmm, Guts had a rough time without the Berserker Armor, I doubt Ganishka will be more succeseful against the Apostles. His bound to kill a few hundred demon soldiers though.


----------



## Segan (Nov 3, 2007)

Ganishka fried Apostles with ease, and Zodd wasn't able to get a shot at him until Guts rode him...

Ganishka is easily the most powerful Apostle we've seen so far.


----------



## Shikashi (Nov 3, 2007)

Can he handle them off *all* at the same time? Anyway, forget what I said, I mistook Ganishka for someone else.


----------



## Segan (Nov 3, 2007)

Shikashi said:


> Can he handle them off *all* at the same time? Anyway, forget what I said, I mistook Ganishka for someone else.


Probably.

He was owning the shit out of every single out of the dozens Apostles in the havens of Vritannis. The exact same would have happened if all of the Apostles had gathered around Ganishka.


----------



## Shikashi (Nov 3, 2007)

Yeah, yeah. Now I remember. Believe it or not I was mistaking him for that Arabic guy who fought Guts and used some kind of fishing rope to cut trough skin or something. That's why I doubted he could hand any apostle at all.


----------



## Segan (Nov 3, 2007)

You're talking about Silatt. It wasn't a fishing rope, it was a weapon with whip-like blades of several meters length. There were five blades to each hilt.

And Silat would not be able to handle any Apostle of considerable mass and weight. Maybe the four Tapasa could stand up for a few minutes against a single average Apostle, but that's about it. They are not even near the league of Guts, save for their purely physical strength.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Nov 3, 2007)

ganishka is definitely the most powerful apostle of all time


----------



## Muk (Nov 3, 2007)

is he an apostle? i thought he was some kind of magician that went up the whaoosy and got some crazy power or something


----------



## piccun? (Nov 3, 2007)

Muk said:


> is he an apostle? i thought he was some kind of magician that went up the whaoosy and got some crazy power or something



He is both


----------



## Muk (Nov 3, 2007)

wow he some fucked up crazy human than...

not only is he magician but apostle too

no wonder he could command such a vast army and challenge even zodd with ease

too bad his regular army got just pierced through by apostle knights

i do think though that the zodd gutts combo gave the knights an edge at ambushing him

cause if they didn't had forced him into returning to human  form he'd had zapped those little knights to steak while they tried charging at him

and griffith could probably do very little to save his knights/hawks


----------



## Shikashi (Nov 3, 2007)

On a completely different subject, and this has been bugging me for a while, suppose all goes as planned, they go to Elf King, bla, bla, bla. Caska gets her memories back... then what?! 

(No idea if this has been discussed, probably has, but it's hard to go trough 122 pages of opinions/info)


----------



## Zephos (Nov 3, 2007)

Info on the new chapter is out at SkullKnight.net.

It is indeed focused on Griffith again, its called "Precognitive Dream".


----------



## Segan (Nov 4, 2007)

Shikashi said:


> On a completely different subject, and this has been bugging me for a while, suppose all goes as planned, they go to Elf King, bla, bla, bla. Caska gets her memories back... then what?!
> 
> (No idea if this has been discussed, probably has, but it's hard to go trough 122 pages of opinions/info)


Somehow I doubt that Casca will get her memories back. It has been heavily implied by Skull Knight at the coast near Vritannis and by Guts, when he realized, that even when he tried to stick together lost pieces, it doesn't mean things will go back to old days.



Zephos said:


> Info on the new chapter is out at SkullKnight.net.
> 
> It is indeed focused on Griffith again, its called "Precognitive Dream".


I'm gonna check it out.

Edit: I got the preview pic *yay*


----------



## Muk (Nov 4, 2007)

precognitive dream ... another one of those "fate" themes ... maybe griffith is the "fate" side while gutts goes with the "freedom of will" side

even if caska recovers her memories the shock maybe quite heavy and it'll have taken it's toll on her mind


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Nov 4, 2007)

i think if casca does get her memories restored she might not want to kill griffith with gutts at all, she might just prefer to hang out with thieir evil son


----------



## Segan (Nov 5, 2007)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> i think if casca does get her memories restored she might not want to kill griffith with gutts at all, she might just prefer to hang out with thieir evil son


You do realize that the "evil son" you're speaking of, is Guts' child tainted with Femto's essence? In other words, the current body host of Griffith? Or to be simple, that you're referring to Griffith?

And I'm having a hard time imagining a sane Casca "hanging out" with someone whose presence alone would make you bleed the fuck out of yourself...


----------



## Majeh (Nov 5, 2007)

can any1 tell me how many subbed chapters r out..?


----------



## Zephos (Nov 5, 2007)

Forsaken1223 said:


> can any1 tell me how many subbed chapters r out..?



Chapters aren't subbed, thier translated.
And every chapter that exists has been translated.
As it will always be.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 5, 2007)

Zephos has already answered your question.


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Nov 5, 2007)

why did the focus have to shift to griffith


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Nov 6, 2007)

Segan said:


> You do realize that the "evil son" you're speaking of, is Guts' child tainted with Femto's essence? In other words, the current body host of Griffith? Or to be simple, that you're referring to Griffith?
> 
> And I'm having a hard time imagining a sane Casca "hanging out" with someone whose presence alone would make you bleed the fuck out of yourself...



what about that weird black haired boy they met at that beach though?


----------



## Lusankya (Nov 6, 2007)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> what about that weird black haired boy they met at that beach though?



Thats what we all want to know.


----------



## Yoburi (Nov 6, 2007)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> what about that weird black haired boy they met at that beach though?



Maybe she have twins and after Guts leave the other born... oh well the boy look alot like Casca and he likes Guts hard to belive it's just some random kid.

Oh can someone tell me what hapend to Luka she was so cool and brave did she apear after the Griffth return arc?


----------



## Zephos (Nov 6, 2007)

> Maybe she have twins and after Guts leave the other born...



How does someone give birth to one twin and than another later??



> Oh can someone tell me what hapend to Luka she was so cool and brave did she apear after the Griffth return arc?



No.


----------



## piccun? (Nov 6, 2007)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> what about that weird black haired boy they met at that beach though?




He is their son, Caska realized that immediately. 
He appeared before when he was deformed, and will keep appearing now that he is "normal"

I have 2 theories on the thing. 


 - That Bejelit man could make wishes come true. He wished to become a "real boy"

That's the one a consider most likely to be true
- Griffith said he used him as a host/medium(I don't remember exactly what) to be reincarnated as a living human, and in another instance, he said that he could fell their child emotions. My guess would be thatGriffith actually took their child's body, and in that  situation he turned into their son, or something similar happened. I believe he will have a major role into defeating Griffith and the Godhands.


----------



## Zephos (Nov 6, 2007)

piccun said:


> He is their son, Caska realized that immediately.
> He appeared before when he was deformed, and will keep appearing now that he is "normal"
> 
> I have 2 theories on the thing.
> ...



So......you skimmed the Albion arc?

Because alot of what you said makes absolutley no sense.


----------



## yo586 (Nov 6, 2007)

Griffith took the body of Gutts and Caska's son, not the spirit.  I'm guessing somehow the kid at the beach is the spirit manisfestation of their son, separated somehow from the physical form Griffith has.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Nov 8, 2007)

ok plz post a link 4 download sir


----------



## Segan (Nov 9, 2007)

Damn, I can't do anything else but enjoy the art. It only pen on paper, but Miura does it really good. You can feel that he hasn't lost his touch yet, despite having worked on Berserk for nearly two decades.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 10, 2007)

*cues Forces*


----------



## Morpheus (Nov 11, 2007)

Taleran said:


> *cues Forces*


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Nov 11, 2007)

Nope, no scans yet


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 11, 2007)

it was nice, not good but nice. i guess we wont see gutt&co for a while


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Nov 11, 2007)

just more build up to the final clash, along with yet more ominous warnings of the "new dawn" to come


----------



## Zephos (Nov 12, 2007)

What a shit translation...
I'm still gonna wait for Evil Genius.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Nov 12, 2007)

the translation could have been better honestly. But we atleast know whats going on ....


----------



## Segan (Nov 12, 2007)

Obviously Franky House is meant for speedy releases, not qualitative ones.


----------



## Muk (Nov 12, 2007)

can we agree to not bash down translations ....

i mean come on... that's their first berserk release ...


----------



## Segan (Nov 12, 2007)

No, it's not their first release.


----------



## Muk (Nov 12, 2007)

oh it isn't oh well,

still don't bash translations

you can say it's bad and has mistakes but you really should bash it and call it "shitty"

it just ain't cool


----------



## Parallax (Nov 12, 2007)

I always wait for Evil Genius anyway, hopefully they'll release the new chapter soon as well as Zetman Vol.8


----------



## Muk (Nov 13, 2007)

..... ok what ever i said about the anime .... i am taking it back ... let's say almost all of it ...

geez rewatching it after such a long time ... i miss all the gore and blood and the beautiful stances gutts had in the manga .... 

how could they reuse scenes .... where are the close ups where's all the blood


----------



## Zephos (Nov 13, 2007)

Muk said:


> oh it isn't oh well,
> 
> still don't bash translations
> 
> ...



I'll bash what I damn well please.


----------



## Shikashi (Nov 13, 2007)

It's not cool in the sense that it's free, doesn't mean he can't say that the guys sucked or whatever.

Screw that, when the Hell is the Chapter getting released?


----------



## Segan (Nov 13, 2007)

You all gave your share of opinion about FH's translations. Leave it be.

And just as I suspected, the Apostles (Griffith even more so) are not thinking of Ganishka as more than a tiny pebble on the big road they are walking on. Though, a lot of them died because of that "pebble" xD


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Nov 14, 2007)

i hope ganishka take a couple of apostles with him when he goes down. griffith side is just overwhelming. maybe he still has a trump card under his sleeve.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Nov 14, 2007)

i certainly hope ganish has SOMETHING planned, otherwise this would be a retarded waste of chapters


----------



## Segan (Nov 14, 2007)

I do hope Ganishka will be able to do something. Though, it seems, that Ganishka is overwhelmingly disadvantaged despite the fact that he's got the supposedly biggest army of the world.


----------



## Bender (Nov 14, 2007)

Griffith lucky he get's to his those drawz again now that he's marrying Princess Charlotte.


----------



## Muk (Nov 14, 2007)

yeah i really hope ganishka takes out at least over half of griffith's army

otherwise there is no point in these chapters at all


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 16, 2007)

I just read the new chapter...

its just so fouking amazing... the amount of effor he puts on the drawing is awsome


when I get my graphic tablet im colouring this... looks badass


----------



## Segan (Nov 18, 2007)

Locus' speech only confirmed what I suspected. In the past, there have been people arguing, that, while Griffith did "bad" things to Guts, Casca and the original Hawks, he's not so bad as he is trying to defeat the Kushans and thus bringing peace to Midland. And once I even thought, Griffith would be satisfied with getting Midland's kingship.

And yet, Locus clearly implied, that Griffith will not stop at Midland. I now wonder, how long Griffith will uphold his shiny appearance till he's fullfilling the prophecy of bringing the age of darkness.

Unless the age of darkness was only referring to the two years after the eclipse, but that...meh, it would be a letdown.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Nov 18, 2007)

i am starting to really wonder about griffith/femto. i feel like its hard to say anything he's done is really barbaric or evil since he got incarnated. he even seems to genuinely befriend many human beings. whereas gutts is the one hanging out with zodd, and going crazy and threatening to kill innocents constantly. this has to be intentional


----------



## Muk (Nov 18, 2007)

griffith in turn will become one that conquers all

and as he does he'll plunder the rest of the world into an age of war and darkness just as the people before him did so

he's just reversing it and starting it out from midlands perspective


----------



## cha-uzu (Nov 19, 2007)

its called facade. Griffith is winning the popularity contest. It like he's the Antichrist. Everyone will follow him to their doom.


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Nov 19, 2007)

has evil genius released current ch yet


----------



## Segan (Nov 22, 2007)

Can't download from SS. There other mirrors?

Edit: Found one.

Mediafire


----------



## Arishem (Nov 23, 2007)

That was a great cliffhanger. We didn't even get a hint at what he'll look like though.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Nov 23, 2007)

i also like ganishka's total lack of common sense, how his mist killed all his forces in the city lol


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Nov 23, 2007)

go ganishka i'm rooting for u even though there no chance in hell u would win.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 23, 2007)

My boy Ganishka is gonna get his ass beat, but hey at least he tried.


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Nov 23, 2007)

i hope ganishka doesn't wuss out in the end and swear allegiance to the hawk. i kinda admire how he defies griffith than being simply a mindless drone among the neo hawks.


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 23, 2007)

wow, it was awesome. finally freaks r out of the picture. i totally enjoyed this chapter. i hope at least 1 or 2 of the apostles die, from griffith's side i mean.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Nov 23, 2007)

Do you guys know that Ganishka and his minions are based on Indian Mythology ? This is turning out to be something like Alexander's conquest of India ... he got royally raped by the Indian Elephants of the Maurya Dynasty at that time .... I hope the same thing happens here too ... 


It is great to see the Indian architecture drawn so well in the manga .. Berserk FTW


----------



## Muk (Nov 23, 2007)

oo i like the new power that ganishka gained

his mist alone now is capable of killing anything alive (more like draining) a mist vampire 

but i want to see those apostle from the hawks die, like all of them


----------



## Guts (Nov 23, 2007)

Havent been able to read in ages


----------



## Arishem (Nov 23, 2007)

I wouldn't say that the deaths of his troops were pointless. What I got from the chapter is that Ganishka absorbed their lives to facilitate his transformation, and it will be interesting to see how powerful he becomes. It'd be awesome if he was far beyond any other apostle.


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 23, 2007)

Trick Shot said:


> I wouldn't say that the deaths of his troops were pointless. What I got from the chapter is that Ganishka absorbed their lives to facilitate his transformation, and it will be interesting to see how powerful he becomes. It'd be awesome if he was far beyond any other apostle.


 
i believe he's already much stronger than the other apostles. hopefully after this he'll be on par with griffith.

it's been a while since some1 important died in the story. maybe/also i hope it's time for some apostles to die away. not zodd of course.


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Nov 23, 2007)

it would be nice if ganishka would be able to force griffith to revert to femto which is highly unlikely. go ganishka die with honor.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Nov 23, 2007)

Yeah, Ganishka's power is terrifying .... he can just absorb the whole army that comes against him. A truly fearful power ... 
But can it absorb the apostles too ? I am not too sure if the God hands can also be devoured ... he would probably get power by abosorbing the mortals and then use it to fight Griffith.
A big battle is gonna start ... XD


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Nov 24, 2007)

wow miura really pumping up ganishka maybe he would end up as the 6th unofficial god hand. my hopes are slowly rising that maybe he at least leave a scar on him.


----------



## MdB (Nov 24, 2007)

I doubt he stands much of a change against a God Hand but for all we know Griffith may have some limitations in his reincarnated human form.


----------



## Muk (Nov 24, 2007)

well griffith did blow his mist away .... wonder if he can fight his wind this time around


----------



## Segan (Nov 24, 2007)

You're getting ahead of yourselves, people.

It does seem that Ganishka is just gaining a major power-up, but we don't actually know what his new abilities will be. What the mist did to the living beings, is only an indicator for his new powers.

I'm just hoping that Miura doesn't only hype him up like last time before he got humiliated by Griffith. I want a real opposition to the God Hand, and I hope that Ganishka is a potent candidate for this.


----------



## Morpheus (Nov 24, 2007)

Well, i don't really see what he can do to a Demi God like Griffith, unless he gets a massive power boost due to that artificial Behelit he made.


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Nov 24, 2007)

the man made behelit is really interesting plus the last page something ominous from deep within the astral world.


----------



## Muk (Nov 25, 2007)

maybe if "violate" the "natural" oder of making a behilith you might become an "artificial" godhand

since ganishka is sacrificing his fellow soldiers to gain new powers and the "mist" would be the "branded" symbol.


----------



## Segan (Nov 25, 2007)

That's an interesting theory.


----------



## Sess (Nov 25, 2007)

I was expecting the deadly mist to be sent from Griffith's side. The way the children talked about it, it was as if it was sent to cleanse the city of evil. But I guess it didn't turn out quite like I expected.

I would also like to see some real opposition to Griffith. Ever since he came back he's been completely untouchable and it's starting to piss me off. Besides, if Ganishka is able to at least hurt Griffith a little bit in his powered up state, that gives hope to Guts that he will eventually be able to get to Griffith as well. Yes, he will have a long way to go, but at least it will no longer seem impossible.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Nov 25, 2007)

yeah i wouldn't mind if everyone in the neo hawk is dead but griffth and zodd. that would be ideal.... and as far as an artificial 6th god hand, it does seem to be heading that way, but we'll see


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Nov 25, 2007)

Guts >>>Griffith


----------



## Segan (Nov 26, 2007)

I've been thinking about it now, and I feel, that Miura is leading us offroad by hyping Ganishka up.

I mean, the nature of that huge pot of Apostles called "artificial Behelith" may be similar to that of a true Behelith, which does not surprise as the Behelith is the key of becoming an Apostle in the first place.
But unlike the artificial item, the real one doesn't give you power, but only opens an astral dimension and summons the God Hand, which are the ones who give power to become an Apostle. This leads me to believe that the artificial Behelith can only give power of Apostles, that were used to create the artificial Behelith.

But I hope I'm wrong and that the new Behelith grants power based on one's potential (of whatever kind it may be), which might possibly be worthy of a God Hand.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Nov 27, 2007)

The plot obviously states that Ganishka would get defeated by Griffiths .... but this artifical behelit theory is interesting ......
I think that Ganishka is close to being a Godhand IMO ...... we might get clues as to how one can defeat a Godhand from this fight.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 28, 2007)

I honestly think Ganishka will simply be used as a martyr and be easily taken care of, proving that nothing else stands in Griffith's path.


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 28, 2007)

Griffiths should only die after raping Caska a second time.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Nov 28, 2007)

casca should be the one to kill griffith


----------



## Zephos (Nov 29, 2007)

Wuzzman said:


> Griffiths should only die after raping Caska a second time.



What the hell is wrong with you?


----------



## Shikashi (Nov 29, 2007)

WTF?! He should have been killed the second he did it...


----------



## Power16 (Nov 29, 2007)

Wuzzman said:


> Griffiths should only die after raping Caska a second time.



Wow! Having some problem at home, huh?


----------



## Aokiji (Nov 30, 2007)

Damn, I read the lost chapter.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 1, 2007)

I actually liked the lost chapter...I wish it was never taken out.


----------



## Muk (Dec 1, 2007)

Aokiji said:


> Damn, I read the lost chapter.



What was wrong with it?

Just some mind boggeling and thinking


----------



## Aokiji (Dec 1, 2007)

I got spoilered.


----------



## Muk (Dec 1, 2007)

what's so spoilery about the lost chapter

at most it allows more food for thought


----------



## Parallax (Dec 2, 2007)

New chapter this week, was extremely interesting.


----------



## Segan (Dec 2, 2007)

Thugnificent said:


> New chapter this week, was extremely interesting.



New chapter? Where?


----------



## Muk (Dec 3, 2007)

yes but not EG's version 

only keeps hawks and eg's berserk version 

i still think casca is going to stick with griffith even after she recovers her mind

or she'll be in denial of what happened


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 3, 2007)

lol. It is a fitting end for Griffth, to die after raping the one woman who could have given him happy normal life. Besides if I read the manga right the monsters raping her was more traumatic then Griffth...hell I say she enjoyed it considering that she always wanted Griffth....hmmm...........Don't get me wrong he is a basterd, but the guy is made of win regardless -_-


----------



## Sess (Dec 3, 2007)

Muk said:


> yes but not EG's version
> 
> only keeps hawks and eg's berserk version
> 
> ...


No, I don't think so. Basically, the way she is right now is the _denial_ of what happened. She's denying her entire life by forgetting everything. If she ever gets her memory back, she won't go into some other form of denial coz that would be more of the same and I think Miura would write something more interesting than that.



Wuzzman said:


> lol. It is a fitting end for Griffth, to die after raping the one woman who could have given him happy normal life. Besides if I read the manga right the monsters raping her was more traumatic then Griffth...hell I say she enjoyed it considering that she always wanted Griffth....hmmm...........Don't get me wrong he is a basterd, but the guy is made of win regardless -_-


I just looked through it again and I don't think the monsters actually raped her. She was bleeding all over the place because that one creatures hands or whatever all ended in sharp nails and all that, but it was when one of them was about to get her that Femto came out and took her. However, even if they did rape her, I still think it would be worse with Griffith, sorta like the difference between being raped by a stranger and being raped by your father.

And no, she didn't enjoy it. She was crying and saying "No" and when she saw Guts she even said "Don't watch."


----------



## Shikashi (Dec 4, 2007)

The people saying she enjoyed it are fucktards, c'mon... Just because dudes wouldn't mind being raped by a hot girl doesn't mean girls like being raped by hot guys... or something.


----------



## Zephos (Dec 4, 2007)

Shikashi said:


> The people saying she enjoyed it are fucktards, c'mon... Just because dudes wouldn't mind being raped by a hot girl doesn't mean girls like being raped by hot guys... or something.



Who the hell enjoys being raped?
Thats an oxymoron.


----------



## Shikashi (Dec 4, 2007)

Hmm, I guess I would, if the girl was hot enough. Not some ugly whoe though, I would feel violated then.


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 4, 2007)

Naw, just a theory. I don't think Caska hates Griffth enough that if she regains her memory she want to go Berserk on Griffth the second she meets him. Though I would love to see her get pay back for what he did to her, I don't think Caska thinks Griffth is in the wrong. We won't know till she regains her memory, but the manga has been hinting that Caska character was fucked for life ever since she was jealous of Gutts because Griffth liked and wanted him(no homo). Its like one of those cases when wives stay with their abusive husbands out of some twisted sense of love born from low self worth.


----------



## Zephos (Dec 4, 2007)

Shikashi said:


> Hmm, I guess I would, if the girl was hot enough. Not some ugly whoe though, I would feel violated then.



No, you would not enjoy getting raped.
Do you know what an oxymoron is?


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Dec 5, 2007)

well there are plenty of masochists out there who love to be abused.

i hope caska doesn't become someone like sando.


----------



## Locksmith (Dec 5, 2007)

I think that it clearly shows through the reactions of Casca's body that she felt pleasure at  being raped, physically.  However, I think this only added to the shame and humiliation she felt.  I don't think she will ever fully recover.  If she did I think she would hate Griffith all the more because he made her physically enjoy the worst thing that ever happened to her.


----------



## Zephos (Dec 5, 2007)

Locksmith said:


> I think that it clearly shows through the reactions of Casca's body that she felt pleasure at  being raped, physically.  However, I think this only added to the shame and humiliation she felt.  I don't think she will ever fully recover.  If she did I think she would hate Griffith all the more because he made her physically enjoy the worst thing that ever happened to her.



The erogenous zones don't stop working just because the host is unwilling.
Feeling physical pleasure is entirely seperate from the mental state during rape.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Dec 5, 2007)

Sigbin-Puti said:


> i hope caska doesn't become someone like sando.



I loled at this post.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Dec 5, 2007)

No one who has been raped would want to go back to the person who raped them. Caska was with Gutts when she got raped by Femto. There is no  question of her ever going back to that bastard.

She gave up on Griffith when she slept with Gutts when he came back after leaving them. The only thing that saved Griffith when he forced herself on Caska(in the caravan) was pity. She felt too ashamed to even break him when he was that weak.

What is to be seen is if she will go back to Gutts, even though he is willing to take her back, she will feel too  violated to be his wife/girlfriend -_-


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Dec 5, 2007)

caska could deny all that happened since griffith got his human body back. and caska would think of femto as a separate entity from griffith.  most rape victims do tend to be in state of denial after the incident wish for things to be back to normal.


----------



## Locksmith (Dec 5, 2007)

Zephos said:


> The erogenous zones don't stop working just because the host is unwilling.
> Feeling physical pleasure is entirely seperate from the mental state during rape.



That was my point.


----------



## Shikashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Zephos said:


> No, you would not enjoy getting raped.
> Do you know what an oxymoron is?


No, no I don't.


----------



## Segan (Dec 6, 2007)

Shikashi said:


> No, no I don't.


 Oxymoron means contradiction.

And raping means to sexually abuse a person against his/her will. If you don't want to have sex and you are still being forced to, then that's rape.

As you can see, it's totally contradictive to say you like being raped. Rape is defined by *unwillingness*.


----------



## Shikashi (Dec 6, 2007)

Ah... makes sense, but you know what I meant. If I found myself bound and gagged by a good-looking women I wouldn't mind doing her. Even if she kidnapped me or some shit.

Too much OT though.


----------



## Segan (Dec 6, 2007)

Shikashi said:


> Ah... makes sense, but you know what I meant. If I found myself bound and gagged by a good-looking women I wouldn't mind doing her. Even if she kidnapped me or some shit.
> 
> Too much OT though.



Even if I knew what you meant, it has nothing to do with rape.

Nothing.

And yeah, too much OT.

But it's hard to stay on topic. I've no clue what kind of upgrade Ganishka is going to get.


----------



## Muk (Dec 6, 2007)

aren't we due for a chapter or so? nothing was anounced that it'd go into a longer period or was there?


----------



## Shikashi (Dec 6, 2007)

Actually... eh, Miura didn't have a date on the last page, it just said 'til next time... oh dear, I think he screwed us.


----------



## Muk (Dec 6, 2007)

ohh that might take a while

especially with what is suppose to come

a big as fight and what not ...

maybe if we are lucky it only takes him a month to finish drawing it

i really hope he isn't doing another large scale human war with all the soldier and pike men and other objects


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Dec 6, 2007)

i am hoping we get it tomorrow, i think ganishka will be on a par with griffith actually, he has to be, or else it would be pointlessly boring. i just want to see ganishka cause mayhem and chaos everywhere, and scare griffith even a little


----------



## Zephos (Dec 7, 2007)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> i am hoping we get it tomorrow, i think ganishka will be on a par with griffith actually, he has to be, or else it would be pointlessly boring. i just want to see ganishka cause mayhem and chaos everywhere, and scare griffith even a little



Skull Knight.com has no threda or preview for the next chapter, there's no way its coming out tomorrow.


----------



## Sess (Dec 7, 2007)

Locksmith said:


> I think that it clearly shows through the reactions of Casca's body that she felt pleasure at  being raped, physically.  However, I think this only added to the shame and humiliation she felt.  I don't think she will ever fully recover.  If she did I think she would hate Griffith all the more because he made her physically enjoy the worst thing that ever happened to her.





Zephos said:


> The erogenous zones don't stop working just because the host is unwilling.
> Feeling physical pleasure is entirely seperate from the mental state during rape.



*Zephos:* You must watch a lot of hentai... it doesn't work that way dude.

*Locksmith:* Maybe that's what Miura's intentions were, but if so then that's pretty disappointing. Like I said to Zephos, it doesn't work that way. Notice that monsters were holding onto her, digging their nails in and making her bleed. Griffith himself was making her bleed as well. The kind of person that gets pleasure from that would likely be seriously damaged due to some sort of traumatic abuse in their past. This would be the type of mental damage where a person seeks out to repeat the abuse that traumatized them in the first place.

So while your point, Locksmith, is indeed compelling, I think it is unrealistic for Caska's character. Miura is usually very good at making character's reasoning, emotions, and motivation realistic. Farneze, for example, had a very traumatic childhood and it showed in her personality as she grew up. Everything about her twisted reasoning and emotional fragility was explained by her back story. But Caska's back story was relatively average. Grew up poor, sold off, nearly raped but saved by Griffith, made strong, made a leader, and finally she found someone to love, Guts. Where in that back story does it explain why she would, even unwillingly, take pleasure from being thrown around and hurt by disgusting demons as they rip apart and kill everyone she ever cared about and then raped and bloodied by one of the two people on Earth with whom she felt the safest? Like I said, if that was Miura's intention, then I'm pretty disappointed.


----------



## Pintsize (Dec 9, 2007)

Just finished rereading all of Berserk, and it was just as good the second time around.

Though I'm curious to see what the Emperor's new upgrade is, I really just want to see Elfhelm.


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Dec 9, 2007)

yeah its about time we see elfhiem. but i rather have the grudge between griffith and ganishka wrap up.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Dec 9, 2007)

griffith's worthy opponent = gutts inner wolf beast


----------



## Segan (Dec 9, 2007)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> griffith's worthy opponent = gutts inner wolf beast


Nah, that beast would have still to grow a lot before even thinking about opposing Griffith for real.


----------



## Pintsize (Dec 9, 2007)

I think Guts is going to get a powerup at Elfhelm or soon after, or he simply won't be able to compete. If it's a spiritual boost, I can easily see the wolf raising that further.


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 9, 2007)

What's the latest scanned chapter out?


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Dec 9, 2007)

292... we dont know when 293 comes out


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 9, 2007)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> 292... we dont know when 293 comes out


Aight thanx.


----------



## ~L~ (Dec 10, 2007)

I just started this two days ago, and i'm ploughing through the chapters like mad. I'm now on chapter 189.  I have to say it got really good during the whole griffith flashback arc.


----------



## Sess (Dec 10, 2007)

~L~ said:


> I just started this two days ago, and i'm ploughing through the chapters like mad. I'm now on chapter 189.  I have to say it got really good during the whole griffith flashback arc.


Welcome to the fold!


----------



## ~L~ (Dec 10, 2007)

Sess said:


> Welcome to the fold!


lol thanks! i wonder if i should slow down....once i catch up i'll be waiting just like you guys.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Dec 10, 2007)

you can always go back over old chapters that you liked


----------



## hcheng02 (Dec 11, 2007)

I just have a question regarding the lost chapter, where Griffith meets the Idea of Evil. The Idea of Evil is supposed to be God, which was created by all the negative unconcious thoughts of humanity. However, one of the things I noticed when I read through myths and such is that generally there is an underlying assumption that good is stronger than evil. Do you think there is an unconscious manifestation of good in the Berserk world?


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Dec 11, 2007)

hcheng02 said:


> I just have a question regarding the lost chapter, where Griffith meets the Idea of Evil. The Idea of Evil is supposed to be God, which was created by all the negative unconcious thoughts of humanity. However, one of the things I noticed when I read through myths and such is that generally there is an underlying assumption that good is stronger than evil. Do you think there is an unconscious manifestation of good in the Berserk world?



maybe its nature itself? there seems to be a very clear pro-pagan stream of thought, with flora and schierke's philosophies aligning themselves with both skull knight and black swordsman.


----------



## Legendarywun (Dec 11, 2007)

I just started this manga...Im following the anime until the episodes are done and then i will continue with the manga...which chapters does it pick up from?


----------



## yo586 (Dec 11, 2007)

hcheng02 said:


> I just have a question regarding the lost chapter, where Griffith meets the Idea of Evil. The Idea of Evil is supposed to be God, which was created by all the negative unconcious thoughts of humanity. However, one of the things I noticed when I read through myths and such is that generally there is an underlying assumption that good is stronger than evil. Do you think there is an unconscious manifestation of good in the Berserk world?



I am pretty sure this is the reason that Miura took out that chapter, and think it would be a little ridiculous if there was an Idea of Good introduced later.  Maybe he could pull it off.


----------



## Zephos (Dec 11, 2007)

Legendarywun said:


> I just started this manga...Im following the anime until the episodes are done and then i will continue with the manga...which chapters does it pick up from?



Don't do this. Very bad idea. Read the entire manga, not just the stuff not covered by the anime.
Mainly becasue of lots of important little details will be missed.
The anime has a different tone and pace than the manga too, you'll feel really awkward just suddenly picking it up after the point the anime "ends".


----------



## Legendarywun (Dec 12, 2007)

Zephos said:


> Don't do this. Very bad idea. Read the entire manga, not just the stuff not covered by the anime.
> Mainly becasue of lots of important little details will be missed.
> The anime has a different tone and pace than the manga too, you'll feel really awkward just suddenly picking it up after the point the anime "ends".



Yeah thats what i thought...So im on chapter 9 and im wondering, when will it kick up a notch?


----------



## Zephos (Dec 12, 2007)

Legendarywun said:


> Yeah thats what i thought...So im on chapter 9 and im wondering, when will it kick up a notch?



The first 3 books are kind of sucky and different next to the rest.
Its like a.....pilot for lack of a better word.
Once Gutt's flashback starts it rapidly gets better with every new chapter.


----------



## Segan (Dec 12, 2007)

From my point of view, the first kick-up happens, when the Behelith at the end of vol. 2 is being introduced. From there on it got better and better, then again another substantial kick-up when 15y Guts appears.


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Dec 12, 2007)

lol vol 4 really shocked me poor guts.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Dec 12, 2007)

i thought the first chapters were fucking awesome. this manga owns from not just first chapter but first PANEL. i mean it begins with him fucking some demon woman lol pure ownage in every way. then when he slays the snake apostle, and then finds the BEHELIT and fights that crazy huge apostle, slaughtering tons of humans along the way... and then warped into god hand dimension, the pre-flashback chapters fucking own


----------



## Legendarywun (Dec 12, 2007)

Chapter 56 and im loving it...this manga is success beyond a doubt. I mean the story line is just fantastic. One of the most mature manga's ive read in a while..even the sex scenes have a meaning lol. I have one more question though..which chapter does the flashback end in? No spoilers, just the chapter...


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Dec 12, 2007)

i think its like chap 160, 170 or there abouts


----------



## Legendarywun (Dec 12, 2007)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> i think its like chap 160, 170 or there abouts



Ooo thats a pretty big flashback there. Thanks Lackinglack i mean AN


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Dec 12, 2007)

yeah its the biggest arc pretty much.... which is kinda cool, cuz thats the opposite of most storylines, its funny how after that "flashback arc" ends it goes back to the beginning, its really disorienting at first


----------



## Segan (Dec 13, 2007)

You can't really be disoriented after the flashback ends, considering Guts' design becomes the one we've seen first when starting the series...


----------



## ~L~ (Dec 13, 2007)

Well since i had the privilege of reading all the chapters in one go, i don't really know how this goes, so does anybody know when the next chapter is released?


*Spoiler*: _for those not caught up till latest chapter, don't open if you don't want to be spoiled_ 



also, what is the main consensus about Griffith? Does everybody see him as a villain? From what i've read so far, after his reincarnation, he doesn't seem to be doing anything bad D:....well so far anyways. The only one evil thing he did was when he sacrificed his band of hawks to ascend....>_>;; but after what he went through, i find it hard to hate him either. <_<;; his torture was f**k up.  In fact, i'm still reeling from the shock and hate and pain when i read what had happened to him.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Dec 13, 2007)

~L~ said:


> Well since i had the privilege of reading all the chapters in one go, i don't really know how this goes, so does anybody know when the next chapter is released?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _for those not caught up till latest chapter, don't open if you don't want to be spoiled_
> ...



nope noone knows when 293 comes out but probably in another week and a half or something. griffith raped casca? that was pretty horrible. its his own fault he was tortured, because he fucked that princess for no apparent reason. griffith is a sociopath how can you like him, he always was and still is, he is still a god hand, aka a DEMON KING, aka not a good guy


----------



## Segan (Dec 13, 2007)

~L~ said:


> Well since i had the privilege of reading all the chapters in one go, i don't really know how this goes, so does anybody know when the next chapter is released?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _for those not caught up till latest chapter, don't open if you don't want to be spoiled_
> ...


I'm not sure if you were aware of it in the Original Hawks arc, but Griffith always put a shining, "proper-man" facade in front of outstanders.

The impression of him not doing anything really bad depends on the fact that he rarely does the dirty work by himself.
Examples:
- Murder of the king's brother and nephew
- Murder of henchmen that worked for him
- Murder of the Queen and ministers
- Giving command to kill Flora *<---- most obvious sign that Griffith is not a good guy at all*

And also, Griffith's the commander of guys, who for the large part are man-eaters (Apostles).

A true hero doesn't have that dark a side.

Edit: And let's not forget the most obvious sign of Griffith being the "bad guy"...

Right, him being a God Hand. Raping Casca. Sacrificing 1000 most loyal men for a single personal desire.


----------



## ~L~ (Dec 13, 2007)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> nope noone knows when 293 comes out but probably in another week and a half or something. griffith raped casca? that was pretty horrible. its his own fault he was tortured, because he fucked that princess for no apparent reason. griffith is a sociopath how can you like him, he always was and still is, he is still a god hand, aka a DEMON KING, aka not a good guy


Nah, i don't see him a good guy of course, but i see him more as the main antagonist and not a pure evil villain that's all. It could be like what Segan has said, in that he hasn't dirty his hands to commit the evil deeds himself.  Yes, the rape was horrible and he slept with the princess for comfort cause he was saddened and depressed that gutts left the band. 



Segan said:


> I'm not sure if you were aware of it in the Original Hawks arc, but Griffith always put a shining, "proper-man" facade in front of outstanders.
> 
> The impression of him not doing anything really bad depends on the fact that he rarely does the dirty work by himself.
> Examples:
> ...


who is Flora again?  sorry, i read them so fast, too many names to remember at one time...

Yeah, that's why i said aside from that whole sacrificing thing.  My first impression of him during the Griffith flashback arc was that he was a man who would do anything for his dream. He certainly had questionable methods no doubt. But i still didn't see him as a completely evil person, which could be the reasons you stated. Manipulative and cunning, yes. Then of course the whole path of self destruction happened and he did the unforgivable by being reborn as a God Hand. I don't deny that from his birth as the God Hand to the time he got reincarnated, he certainly wasn't portrayed as a good guy.

I think another reason why i don't see him as a real evil villain, is because the current enemies give off a much more evil vibe. It almost feels like he is saving the people from a more evil force. of course, i'm only taking into account of what we've seen so far _since_ his reincarnation. we have yet to see how it would turn out when/if griffith actually succeeds in taking his own country.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Dec 13, 2007)

~L~ said:


> I think another reason why i don't see him as a real evil villain, is because the current enemies give off a much more evil vibe. It almost feels like he is saving the people from a more evil force. of course, i'm only taking into account of what we've seen so far _since_ his reincarnation. we have yet to see how it would turn out when/if griffith actually succeeds in taking his own country.



thats only an illusion, its part of the tragedy of berzerk that "hope" is actually the greatest evil


----------



## Segan (Dec 13, 2007)

At the moment it actually seems that Griffith is saving people.

But one has to wonder why Griffith takes efforts to win the alliances within the Holy Sphere and the Pope himself as his allies. It's not like he needs to, right? He never needed to attack the Kushans when Midland wasn't even directly threatened by the Kushans right back then.

He clearly doesn't intend to stop at Midland, otherwise he wouldn't have bothered to deal with the incidents around Vritannis.

And by the way, Flora is the elder witch from the forests (appeared around vol. 24 first, if I remember correctly).


----------



## Parallax (Dec 14, 2007)

Segan said:


> At the moment it actually seems that Griffith is saving people.
> 
> But one has to wonder why Griffith takes efforts to win the alliances within the Holy Sphere and the Pope himself as his allies. It's not like he needs to, right? He never needed to attack the Kushans when Midland wasn't even directly threatened by the Kushans right back then.
> 
> ...



He's doing it because it makes it much easier to accomplish his goal.  You would think things would go smoother with having the approval of the pope...


----------



## Segan (Dec 14, 2007)

Things going smoother when it doesn't even matters?


----------



## Muk (Dec 14, 2007)

it's about formalities

its one thing to be a tyrann

another to rise to power in the "proper" rite and ritual

people will see him as a savior instead of being a tyran like the kushkans are right now

a "hero" who rose to power in the most proper way

Griffith isn't going to stop at midland, once his "kingdom" is established he's going to expand it

taking it far far maybe through his whole continent

but first he needs a kingdom to start at

and old midland is just the perfect starting target to begin with


----------



## Parallax (Dec 14, 2007)

Segan said:


> Things going smoother when it doesn't even matters?



It matters as it's the easiest and quickest route.  What better way to get control than have the holy church backing you up and having the love of the people?

I'm not saying he has to, but Griffith realizes that it's the easiest and most practical way.


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 14, 2007)

Well has a God Hand, his ability to appear in this world came from the "hope" of idiot humans wanting to be saved from their short and desperate lives. Same with the other god hand who shows up when people are having orgies. I'm guessing that sense of hope and worship of him that comes from being perceived as a savior is probably what allows him to have and even increase is power.


----------



## Muk (Dec 14, 2007)

that is right, "griffith" materialized himself into this world as "hope"

that is why humans look at him for hope and cannot see the long red trail he leaves behind

they are truly blinded by his "light"


----------



## Sess (Dec 14, 2007)

I wonder though... is he really playing the nice guy just because he thinks it's the easiest route, or does he really want to be perceived that way? Sure, his ultimate goal has always been to have his own kingdom, but how did he envision that kingdom: one based on crushing power and fear or one based on acknowledgment and respect? Griffith started out as nothing. Maybe in his mind he wants to feel that he earned his kingdom, that he proved to the people that he was worthy?


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 14, 2007)

He has a army of Apostles, 1 could easily solo an army of normal men. If he wanted to he have could take midland by force no question asked. Which is the easiest path probably since he risked nothing if he did. His path to kingship is the most perverse. Having the both the Pope and the princess on his side, appearing in the dreams of innocent children. Having no real reason to cover the dark trail he leaves behind, this is probably worse then if he just told every Apostle to start subjugating the population. Now the people need Griffith, without Griffith there is no midland, so even if Griffith were to die, the people will keep bringing him back.


----------



## Drizzt (Dec 15, 2007)

You know... I've been thinking and (this being off of another tangent), but what if Guts is suppose to evolve? You know, that fish that jumps from the river, begins to learn to breath the air of the sky. And he continues to do that.. like he's suppose to keep evolving until he's human? 

I mean, I was re-reading berserk vol 13, and I happen to glimpse something that the god-hands said about Guts, that a jumping fish can't change the flow of the river. And I was looking about that, so.. a human can. And I was thinking if Guts, is the jumping fish.. what if he evolves from being another fish in the sea.. another animal as you will, to become an intelligent human being? To be enlightened as you will. 

If you look at it... Gut's life is always about struggle. Struggle at birth, Struggle of acceptance, Struggle of pain. He continuously struggle against what fate has given him. Isn't what species of our planet do? They struggle to survive, adapt and evolve to better their species to survive? 

Now thinking of that context in just for a man, Guts, couldn't he be the revolutionary that allows the people step from the path of the "animal" to the path of "human". 

I mean, he entering the unknown territories of the astral and physical. Isn't that how fish became land-dwellers? They jump out of the sea, unto land because it was better for them to survive? But, nuff about the fish comparison. 

My point is, that Guts, need to evolve in order to fight Griffith. Griffith as a god-hand can easily kill Guts if he wanted to. The Witch, elves, berserker armor and his personified demon dog isn't going to help Guts overcome Griffith. He'll need something - an idea - a representation of what it means to be a TRUE HUMAN, to fight Griffith and defeat him. 

An Idea to fight an Idea. 

I think that's how it'll go, whichever the idea can sway the hearts of man, into following. Guts has that idea, and those that are around him, felt it and, hell even, Griffith for a while lost sight of his dream because of it. 

There something about Guts that despite his behavior, looks and attitude. He has sort of something that allow people depend and believe in him. All the current member of his band has seen it, and that's why they follow him. You can see it, from the first volume of the series - Guts has something that makes people want to ask for his help. You can see it in those volumes with the people he interacts with, like Gatson would've follow him to the ends of the earth. 

Judeau confined with him about his relationship between Griffith, the "core member" of Hawk, and the rest of the Hawk. 

And don't forget about that scene in volume 7, where Guts is alone at the hilltops looking down at the lights of the band of hawk. Those lights representing dream of people, engulf within Griffith's flame. But, not Guts nor Casca after she followed him. 

I believe, while that scene was foreshadowing whom were going to die at the eclipse and whom was going to survive, I also believe that it a foreshadowing of another sort. 

An alternative. 

Guts.


----------



## Segan (Dec 15, 2007)

Drizzt said:


> You know... I've been thinking and (this being off of another tangent), but what if Guts is suppose to evolve? You know, that fish that jumps from the river, begins to learn to breath the air of the sky. And he continues to do that.. like he's suppose to keep evolving until he's human?
> 
> I mean, I was re-reading berserk vol 13, and I happen to glimpse something that the god-hands said about Guts, that a jumping fish can't change the flow of the river. And I was looking about that, so.. a human can. And I was thinking if Guts, is the jumping fish.. what if he evolves from being another fish in the sea.. another animal as you will, to become an intelligent human being? To be enlightened as you will.
> 
> ...


What do I say to that...I find your thoughts quite consistent and appealing.

But to be concrete, exactly what would Guts' evolution look like, or rather, what effects would his evolution have in relation to Griffith and the confrontation with him?

It occurred to me that it might look very similar to what happened to Munsu in "Shin Angyo Onshi". I'm not talking about circumstances or exactly alike powers, but rather about the principle behind it: Guts gets something that enables him to "touch" Griffith and hurt him. A weapon (potentially the Dragonslayer) or an ability (or immunity) gained through an incident.

Damn, I wish I knew what plans Miura has for Guts to confront Griffith.


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 15, 2007)

Griffith defeat must be total. Not just a hack and slash, but something so horrible that the people know who Griffith really is. Well if Gutts were to evolve, then to what extent he would need to evolve? Gutts must evolve to represent the world. Its struggle, its pain, happiness, and joy. Even its rage. He must represent in a way that presents him self as a model for what humanity really is. Having been through all things, he must be the one who destroys the false savior. Because Griffith represents the absence of pain, of struggle, of any thing that torments the soul. He is the embodiment of a world without effort, a hero with no scars. Which is ironic since his company is the bringer of all the things that the people thinks he takes away.


----------



## Drizzt (Dec 15, 2007)

Segan said:


> What do I say to that...I find your thoughts quite consistent and appealing.
> 
> But to be concrete, exactly what would Guts' evolution look like, or rather, what effects would his evolution have in relation to Griffith and the confrontation with him?
> 
> ...



My speculation is that Guts' path would be hidden from the threads that ties down to the idea of evil. I want to say that Guts will gain the ability to unaffected by the manipulations of God of Evil. I want to point back to volume 7 again, in the scene of the hilltops. 

In that scene, Guts is in a juxtaposition with the band of Hawks. He doesn't have a fire like others. He doesn't have a dreams, like others. He have comradeship with the rest of the band and beginning to leave the band to find his own path. Then, Casca comes, and being tending his wounds, notice that she too lack a fire. Making two people without flames and such. 

For a moment, in that peace of darkness, Guts sounds intelligent, he has deep thoughts about his himself, about Griffith and the band of the Hawk. In those moments, he feels compassion for his men, something that Griffith never did, only pretended. 

But, what he see is his sword, the tool that he uses to struggle. He's confident that he'll survive, and he does. He struggle against hardship, he struggle for his own doubt and seeking of being warm if but a while. 

But during that scene he said this:

"*And maybe be more than anything, I've always tried to leave the most essential reason for fightin' up to other people*."

He was always struggling on behalf of another, he resolved from that point to forge his own reason to struggle for own self. Once, he chose to walk for himself, look how everyone began looking at Guts, in the aftermath of the war. 

Look how he was able to defeat Griffith with his resolve, of never bending his life to anyone and was able to leave the band of the Hawk to find his own path and dreams.

I believe that's how he'll defeat Griffith again - he gain that resolve that will be unbreakable... that path that one doesn't need anything to tell you what to do or how to live your life. One would be in charge of one's own destiny, not some idea of an evil god or whatever those god-hand were sprouting.  

His spirit will overcome the limitation of his human form. 




Wuzzman said:


> Griffith defeat must be total. Not just a hack and slash, but something so horrible that the people know who Griffith really is. Well if Gutts were to evolve, then to what extent he would need to evolve? Gutts must evolve to represent the world. Its struggle, its pain, happiness, and joy. Even its rage. He must represent in a way that presents him self as a model for what humanity really is. Having been through all things, he must be the one who destroys the false savior. Because Griffith represents the absence of pain, of struggle, of any thing that torments the soul. He is the embodiment of a world without effort, a hero with no scars. Which is ironic since his company is the bringer of all the things that the people thinks he takes away.



Exactly, that's what his evolution show present to the world. What one has to endure to it really means to be human - to fully live your life. And the spirit that no matter what, you won't let anyone take you off that path. Because the moment that you do, and you let someone else do the reasoning, you'll get Griffith and his false hope. 

And Guts is the true light, the true hope. Because he's the struggler.


----------



## Sasori (Dec 15, 2007)

I enjoyed reading the last couple of posts. It just makes me love even more how deep Berserk really is.


----------



## Sess (Dec 16, 2007)

Drizzt said:


> You know... I've been thinking and (this being off of another tangent), but what if Guts is suppose to evolve? You know, that fish that jumps from the river, begins to learn to breath the air of the sky. And he continues to do that.. like he's suppose to keep evolving until he's human?
> 
> [....]
> 
> ...





Segan said:


> What do I say to that...I find your thoughts quite consistent and appealing.
> 
> But to be concrete, exactly what would Guts' evolution look like, or rather, what effects would his evolution have in relation to Griffith and the confrontation with him?
> 
> ...





Wuzzman said:


> Griffith defeat must be total. Not just a hack and slash, but something so horrible that the people know who Griffith really is. Well if Gutts were to evolve, then to what extent he would need to evolve? Gutts must evolve to represent the world. Its struggle, its pain, happiness, and joy. Even its rage. He must represent in a way that presents him self as a model for what humanity really is. Having been through all things, he must be the one who destroys the false savior. Because Griffith represents the absence of pain, of struggle, of any thing that torments the soul. He is the embodiment of a world without effort, a hero with no scars. Which is ironic since his company is the bringer of all the things that the people thinks he takes away.



Here's the problem I have with this evolution idea. One of the things I've always liked about Berserk is the lack of powerups. In so many shonen manga, each time the protagonist comes to a new hurdle they get some sort of powerup. They almost get killed, have a little conversation in their head, scream, and then all of a sudden they're stronger than the bad guy and they kick some ass.

Berserk isn't like that at all. After 33 volumes, what big changes have happened to Guts? He has a bigger sword and new armor. The Berserk prototype came out in 1988 and it's now almost 2008. Twenty years and all that's changed is a big bad ass sword and some trippy armor.

Yeah, the evolution idea is interesting, but it has a strong air of shonen powerup.

Here's a question: Just how powerful is Griffith in his reborn state? Yes, he's a Godhand and all that, but there must be some limitations on being reborn the way he was. Even though apostles and others feel compelled to follow him, besides being incredibly strong, perhaps he is more or less human-like? Sure, Zodd saw him as powerful enough to be his master, but hey, Guts fairs pretty well against Zodd too, so I don't think that's an adequite benchmark to use in an argument saying that the way Guts is now he has no chance against Griffith.

In fact, I've noticed that in many arguments about how Guts is far too weak to win right now, he is often compared to the Godhand directly. And while I agree that Guts doesn't seem powerful enough to even touch the Godhand, who says he has to? Maybe Miura has no intention of having Guts fight the Godhand. Perhaps in being reborn, Griffith has separated himself from the Godhand and must fight on his own. It could be that Gut will eventually fight Griffith directly and kill him, and then the Godhand will just wait patiently for a new fifth member. Maybe this is a pattern that has repeated again and again throughout the ages.


----------



## Muk (Dec 16, 2007)

You know after reading you guys thought on evolution and what not

something very interesting came to me

Ganishka said that the apostle in him says that Griffith is something otherworldly something that cannot be touched, hence why he needs his own "evolution"

But to the humans, whether they can see the otherworld or not, they aren't something otherworldly, they are within the grasp of humans, for they are born from human.

So the idea of Gutts slowly evolving into something completely human, one who struggles all his live, maybe that alone will be enough to touch griffith.

griffith who's so otherworldly in power be easily touched by his own creator, humans.

that may also be the reason why guts never truly got any upgrades, as he doesn't really need them to fight griffith

i think the only guts needs to overcome now is that which can take and tear away his humanity, his berserker rage, that which grants him power to slay anything but griffith


----------



## Segan (Dec 16, 2007)

@Sess: The evolution we are speaking of has nothing to do with power-ups. I'm sure you noticed that.

Guts probably already has weapon to kill Griffith: his Dragonslayer. His weapon is stained with the remains of thousands over thousands ghosts and is almost an artifact of otherworldly properties. What he needs now is a way to deal with Griffith's powers. This is where the idea of evolution comes into play.
The question is:
Drag the god down into the mud or ascend up to the god in heaven? The way I see it, the first is more likely to happen.

Maybe some of you have followed "Shin Angyo Onshi" and have read the raws. Munsu is a skilled, but mortal human. His opponent is Aji Tae, some sort of demon with high-level supernatural powers who kills beings with a mere thought. And yet Munsu is the only one to fight and defeat Aji Tae on equal grounds.
Why?
Because through very special circumstances, Munsu became completely immune against his powers, that's how he was able to fight him.

On another topic, about Griffith's power: If I were to speculate, the extent of his raw power would be somewhere between a God Hand and a mage in the prime. Stronger than any magical beings in the world, but not completely out of reach.
I'm basing this mainly on Skull Knight's comment about why Griffith commanded Flora's execution.
But as I've implied before, I don't think Griffith will be beaten in a contest of power, if anything.


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 16, 2007)

Gutts has been having powerups since he was introduced. From running around with a block of iron called a sword, to the dragonslayer, to the dragonslayer that can piss on evil beings. But Segan is right, Gutts will not become a walking god. he can not kill Griffith in a feat of raw power. No Griffith will be brought down to Gutts level, and Griffith almost their now that he has a human body. My guess is that Griffith must appear human for the humans to well follow him. That must cause a sacrifice of power of some sort or it wouldn't be necessary for Griffith to order a Flora dead. If Griffith felt that Gutts in his current state could harm him every Apostle in a 400 mile radius would try to kill him probably. For now Griffith is human enough to find Flora a threat, but not human enough to think Gutts can touch him. When Gutts finally does fight Griffith that will change.


----------



## Legendarywun (Dec 16, 2007)

Sasori said:


> I enjoyed reading the last couple of posts. It just makes me love even more how deep Berserk really is.



Berserk is just plain logical...I mean, besides the raping monsters, every thing that is done is throughly explained in a mature sense. Thats what i like about it the most. Your never left wondering. It also ignites some of the most common issues in life. Honestly, its something else.


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 16, 2007)

Legendarywun said:


> Berserk is just plain logical...I mean,* besides the raping monsters*, every thing that is done is throughly explained in a mature sense. Thats what i like about it the most. Your never left wondering. It also ignites some of the most common issues in life. Honestly, its something else.



monsters want pussy too!


----------



## Legendarywun (Dec 16, 2007)

Wuzzman said:


> monsters want pussy too!




*Spoiler*: __ 



But why Caska?!?!....I know why, but i hate those monster tentacles and Griffith because of that...


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Dec 16, 2007)

femto raping casca at the same time gutts loses half an arm and an eye is basically the climax of this story so far


----------



## Segan (Dec 16, 2007)

Very true. But I expect a more devastating climax when Miura concludes the Guts/Griffith relationship.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 16, 2007)

Segan said:


> Very true. But I expect a more devastating climax when Miura concludes the Guts/Griffith relationship.



Can there possibly be one?  I can't fathom what could be more intense, but I'm sure Miura has something planned.


----------



## Segan (Dec 16, 2007)

Sure, Guts ALWAYS gives an intense feeling when he acts, no matter what.


----------



## Arishem (Dec 16, 2007)

Thugnificent said:


> Can there possibly be one?  I can't fathom what could be more intense, but I'm sure Miura has something planned.



There's already a factor in place which could make for an even more tragic resolution: Guts' and Caska's child. He has already appeared to them in human form, and there is some potential for a relationship. We also know that the child has a direct connection with Griffith now. Guts may be forced to sacrifice him for the sake of his revenge. Hell, it would still be a terrible thing even if no connection was made between them.

This is besides the topic, but when I went through Berserk for the first time, I was struck by how similar Idea is to the Chaos Gods of 40k. They are entities that have been created  by the negative emotions of sentient beings, and both influence the material to ensure that they continue to exist. Another similarity is that they both reside in dimensions of concepts, emotions, and ideas which are inaccessible to material beings under normal circumstances. I can't help but wonder if Miura was somehow inspired by them.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Dec 16, 2007)

yeah i think the first climax dealt with relationship between lovers being completely destroyed, the second will deal with relationship between parent and child being completely destroyed


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 17, 2007)

Segan said:


> Sure, Guts ALWAYS gives an intense feeling when he acts, no matter what.



If Caska was still sane, she say "berserker sex is the best sex"


----------



## Zephos (Dec 17, 2007)

Wuzzman said:


> If Caska was still sane, she say "berserker sex is the best sex"



Do you basically try to derail every conversation with stupid sex jokes or what?


----------



## Matariki (Dec 17, 2007)

Is there a release date for 293?


----------



## Parallax (Dec 17, 2007)

No known date atm


----------



## Grimmjow (Dec 17, 2007)

i love reading these theories


----------



## Sess (Dec 17, 2007)

Wuzzman said:


> Gutts has been having powerups since he was introduced. From running around with a block of iron called a sword, to the dragonslayer, to the dragonslayer that can piss on evil beings. But Segan is right, Gutts will not become a walking god. he can not kill Griffith in a feat of raw power. No Griffith will be brought down to Gutts level, and Griffith almost their now that he has a human body. My guess is that Griffith must appear human for the humans to well follow him. That must cause a sacrifice of power of some sort or it wouldn't be necessary for Griffith to order a Flora dead. If Griffith felt that Gutts in his current state could harm him every Apostle in a 400 mile radius would try to kill him probably. For now Griffith is human enough to find Flora a threat, but not human enough to think Gutts can touch him. When Gutts finally does fight Griffith that will change.





Segan said:


> @Sess: The evolution we are speaking of has nothing to do with power-ups. I'm sure you noticed that.
> 
> Guts probably already has weapon to kill Griffith: his Dragonslayer. His weapon is stained with the remains of thousands over thousands ghosts and is almost an artifact of otherworldly properties. What he needs now is a way to deal with Griffith's powers. This is where the idea of evolution comes into play.
> The question is:
> ...


I guess I should have made this clear earlier, but I was using the term 'power-up' to refer to anything that would drastically change Guts' ability to fight. His sword getting embedded with the energy of slain monsters giving it more power against those monsters is a power-up. Munsu becoming immune to Aji Tae's powers, allowing him to fight a being that in every other way is his absolute superior, is a power-up. So in reference to people's past arguments that Griffith is on a level so far beyond all humans that Guts, even with his sword, does not stand a chance against him, anything that would elevate Guts or somehow grant him the ability to touch Griffith in that context would be a massive power-up. And unlike the previous power-ups which were more an extent of Guts' own strength and were spread out over twenty years of Miura's writing, I think such a massive power-up would be an affront to one of the main reasons we have so much respect for Guts, that he asks for nothing, is given nothing, and only fights and takes what he needs. He used his two hands, his sword, and his willpower to get him where he is today. He doesn't need some pussy power-up to put him on Griffith's level.

Segan, what you said about the Skull Knight's words in reference to Griffith's actual strength makes sense. It goes along with my insistence that in being reborn as a human, a powerful human, but still a human, Griffith relinquished a great deal of his power as a Godhand. Namely, I don't think you can really call him a God anymore. He is strong, perhaps the strongest being alive in the world, but he is not invulnerable, and Guts will get to him eventually.


----------



## Segan (Dec 18, 2007)

Nah, if Guts gets the ability to touch Griffith, it would be a specific trait only applicable to the likes of Griffith (namely the God Hand), and it wouldn't change his strength/power properties in relation to anything else. After all, Guts always has been able to slay supernatural beings ever since he got that brand of his (yeah, Apostles ARE supernatural).

For example, Munsu may be able to fight a higher powerful immortal because of his specific trait, but unlike his opponent, he would be easily killed by a gun to the head. He doesn't even have any way of defending against conventional threats save for his skills and experience.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 18, 2007)

What chapters introduces that super cool berserk armour?

i just started reading btw.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 18, 2007)

Yahiko said:


> What chapters introduces that super cool berserk armour?
> 
> i just started reading btw.



Not until vol.26.  You have a long way to go.


----------



## Zephos (Dec 18, 2007)

Yahiko said:


> What chapters introduces that super cool berserk armour?
> 
> i just started reading btw.



This isn't a series to read for "awesome armor!!!1!1!".
You sure you know what your getting into?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 18, 2007)

A lot people say its the best manga so thats why im trying it and im enjoying it so far.

but yet im still on chapter 5 (which should really count has 20 chapters lol)


----------



## Violent Man (Dec 18, 2007)

Another Berserk reader, excellent EXCELLENT!


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 18, 2007)

Is berserk still ongoing?


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Dec 18, 2007)

yes the next chapter will be 293. berzerk rules


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 18, 2007)

im on chapter 13 now.


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 18, 2007)

Zephos said:


> Do you basically try to derail every conversation with stupid sex jokes or what?



hey no complaining it hasn't worked yet ^_^


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Dec 18, 2007)

Yahiko said:


> im on chapter 13 now.



i like the early chapters... i think this manga only started to decrease quality once the flashbacks ended... the whole fake elf arc sucked balls in my opinion, and all these companions and friends of gutts are kinda reducing the GAR levels. but ganishka will redeem it, and the berzerker armor redeems it, as does zodd's appearances


----------



## Pintsize (Dec 19, 2007)

Berserk isn't about GAR. 

Really, while the fake elf arc wasn't the best, I can hardly see how Gutts's companions haven't improved the story.


----------



## Zephos (Dec 19, 2007)

Pintsize said:


> Berserk isn't about GAR.
> 
> Really, while the fake elf arc wasn't the best, I can hardly see how Gutts's companions haven't improved the story.



I wish I could pos rep you for this.

If your fandom motivation for Berserk was so shallow as Monster Truck thrills than by all means stop reading.


----------



## Muk (Dec 19, 2007)

i don't see the fake elf arc as a "failure"

if nothing else it shows Gutts resolve to hunt down Apostles, even if they were children once


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Dec 19, 2007)

well i dont know about you guys but the main draw to me for berzerk is the testosterone pumping adrenaline stuff. like when there is true raw unadulterated combat, that rules, and berzerk does it extremely well.... most of the rest i consider filler


----------



## Segan (Dec 19, 2007)

If you think about it, the Roshinu ("fake elf" sounds so terrible...) arc was awesome and also well built.

It connected the prophecy of the upcoming darkness with Guts in a "perverted" way (Guts is basically chasing the one who is said to bring darkness by slaying Apostles and instead is being chased as such) and introduced Farneze, which proves to be a crucial piece of importance in the plot. She was the one who captured Guts, she dealt with the heretics that Guts had to fight through, and most importantly: she was basically the one who made the party as it is now, save for Schierke, who joined later.
And the fight between Guts and Roshinu was also awesome. You've rarely seen him that intense. That one fight was the most difficult for Guts and he still came out on the top. His other fights in this arc were also masterpieces of work, too.

And on another note: Roshinu was this difficult, because her fighting style was totally incompatible with Guts' style. Flying, speed and power combined with that devastating whip of hers. Zodd was much easier to handle since his style was where Guts excelled.

Those who complain that the "fake elf" arc sucked need to realize that this was exactly the arc where Guts was at the absolute height as the "Black Swordsman" in that era, before he came to Albion.


----------



## Sess (Dec 19, 2007)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> i like the early chapters... i think this manga only started to decrease quality once the flashbacks ended... the whole fake elf arc sucked balls in my opinion, and all these companions and friends of gutts are kinda reducing the GAR levels. but ganishka will redeem it, and the berzerker armor redeems it, as does zodd's appearances


Wow, I couldn't disagree with you more. Guts' new companions are awesome. The dynamic is amazing and all we learn about their past and how it influences their reactions and growth is great.

As for the fake Elf arc, I totally disagree again. Guts out on his own as a lone anti-hero type character, getting caught up in something he'd just assume avoid, but kicking major ass anyway. This arc is also the home of one of the most badass panels of all time:



Segan said:


> Nah, if Guts gets the ability to touch Griffith, it would be a specific trait only applicable to the likes of Griffith (namely the God Hand), and it wouldn't change his strength/power properties in relation to anything else. After all, Guts always has been able to slay supernatural beings ever since he got that brand of his (yeah, Apostles ARE supernatural).
> 
> For example, Munsu may be able to fight a higher powerful immortal because of his specific trait, but unlike his opponent, he would be easily killed by a gun to the head. He doesn't even have any way of defending against conventional threats save for his skills and experience.


Hmm, let me put it this way. Guts' brand helps him slay supernatural beings, so it is what I'd call a powerup, but he earned that one for sure. He had to go through what, to many people, might be the actual definition of hell to get it. And of course he had to escape that hell to put it to use.

Now some other powerup that allows Guts to touch the all powerful god Griffith (though I still think Griffith is now far from a god in his reborn form) would be just like the brand. It's something that allows Guts to attack something that he couldn't touch before. Well we did that already with the brand. I think Miura can think of something more original. Add to that everything Guts went through to get that brand, to justify that powerup... well how are you gonna do that again? I just keep thinking about it and I can't come up with a way for Guts to get another powerup that lets him touch even stronger beings that would be justified and still be original in the context of the story.

What I like about Miura's work is the story is always expanding, changing, evolving. It's always new and unexpected. Some powerup that gives Guts even greater access to powerful godlike entities doesn't seem new or unexpected. It also doesn't seem necessary. Guts doesn't need to touch the god hand. Guts doesn't need to fly into outer space and hurl asteroids at planets either. This isn't Dragon Ball Z. This isn't Naruto. This isn't Bleach. Powerups are not important. It's the story. If Miura decides a powerup fits in the logical progression of his story--like with the brand, the dragonslayer, and the armor--then that's great. However using a powerup to _make_ the story, as in a means for Guts to finally fight Griffith, well... that just feels like plot-no-jutsu to me.


----------



## Segan (Dec 19, 2007)

And I'm telling you, it's not power-up. A power-up is something that enhances your powers overall...

The Armor is a power-up. The brand, however, is not. The Dragonslayer isn't either. Tools are, by no means, power-ups. Sorry, but your comparisons are totally off...it just doesn't fit your argument.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Dec 19, 2007)

i agree gutts was badass in that fight, but that arc was way too long and it barely connected to the main plot except at the very end with the holy knights finding him


----------



## Legendarywun (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks for ruining it for me you guys...fake elf pff. Its all good. So whens the next chapter coming out? Im on 250 but just wanna kno the rates of which these chapters are released.

On topic

Actually right after the flashback ended i was hoping he would get some companions. It kinda adds a little more to the story than just killing sprees...don't get me wrong those killing sprees are what makes Berserk what it is, but they seemed too dark and lonely sometimes. Whats pissing me off right now is the fact that Gutts is fucking always injured now a days, can't even use the GAR suit properly with out shitting blood.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Dec 19, 2007)

i hope 293 comes out this friday but i dont know since it didnt have a date last chap
as gutts gets moer and more capable of combat there has to be a trade-off, otherwise he wouldnt be a tragic suffering anti-hero like he is


----------



## Zephos (Dec 19, 2007)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> well i dont know about you guys but the main draw to me for berzerk is the testosterone pumping adrenaline stuff. like when there is true raw unadulterated combat, that rules, and berzerk does it extremely well.... most of the rest i consider filler



How is it filler if it has a point?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 19, 2007)

when does he get the Berserk armor?


----------



## Rapest (Dec 19, 2007)

Wow I finally caught up to the latest chapter...and now the waiting begins -__- I think it will be 10 years from now before we can even get to the point where Guts gets a chance to confront Griffith.

I hate that guy with a passion. He rapes Caska and betrays the Band that's bad enough. That proves he's ruthless, and I'm ok with that because he is the villain. But I hate how he's got so many dicksuckers lined up after he was reborn. I hate how he acts like he "supposed" to own those people. I can't wait to see how his facade comes tumbling down and Guts rapes his dream right in front of him.


----------



## yo586 (Dec 19, 2007)

For those of you who think Griffith is weakened in his human form:  Do you think he can transform like other apostles to and from his apostle state?  Would he still be weakened even after transforming?

I agree he is probably weaker as a human, but I think he is going to Ganishka's palace to be able to transform without anyone but his apostles seeing it.  Once he is Femto again, I bet he'll be as powerful as ever.



AbnormallyNormal said:


> i agree gutts was badass in that fight, but that arc was way too long and it barely connected to the main plot except at the very end with the holy knights finding him



I caught up to Berserk a bit after this arc, and reading it all at once felt completely complementary to the story.  It brought forth alot of plot material that was to be expanded upon later, mostly Gutt's ridiculous rage developed in 2 years as the dark night.  The fight wasn't long at all if you read it all in one night, its just plain awesome.  I think Miura always crafts his stories in a way that its better to read a volume or two at once, its just so hard to not read the new chapters.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 19, 2007)

When does the flashback end.

Im on chapter 36.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 19, 2007)

long time, long time


----------



## Zephos (Dec 19, 2007)

> For those of you who think Griffith is weakened in his human form:  Do you think he can transform like other apostles to and from his apostle state?  Would he still be weakened even after transforming?
> 
> I agree he is probably weaker as a human, but I think he is going to Ganishka's palace to be able to transform without anyone but his apostles seeing it.  Once he is Femto again, I bet he'll be as powerful as ever.



Ganishka's ramblings int he most recent chapter gave the impression that Griffith is still an astral being despite looking human. I have a feeling he's no weaker than Femto.




> I caught up to Berserk a bit after this arc, and reading it all at once felt completely complementary to the story.  It brought forth alot of plot material that was to be expanded upon later, mostly Gutt's ridiculous rage developed in 2 years as the dark night.  The fight wasn't long at all if you read it all in one night, its just plain awesome.  I think Miura always crafts his stories in a way that its better to read a volume or two at once, its just so hard to not read the new chapters.



This is absolutely true.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 19, 2007)

I have honestly never thought any of Berserk is filler in any way and it all is part of the larger plot or character development.  Just because it doesn't seem so obvious to you, doesn't mean it's not important.  Don't blame Berserk because you can't appreciate subtlety.


----------



## Sess (Dec 19, 2007)

yo586 said:


> For those of you who think Griffith is weakened in his human form:  Do you think he can transform like other apostles to and from his apostle state?  Would he still be weakened even after transforming?
> 
> I agree he is probably weaker as a human, but I think he is going to Ganishka's palace to be able to transform without anyone but his apostles seeing it.  Once he is Femto again, I bet he'll be as powerful as ever.


Personally, I'm hoping that Griffith can no longer transform into Femto. Maybe he has some other form like the apostles, but I like the idea that he gave up a lot of power to be reborn and pursue his dream of having his own kingdom.



Segan said:


> And I'm telling you, it's not power-up. A power-up is something that enhances your powers overall...
> 
> The Armor is a power-up. The brand, however, is not. The Dragonslayer isn't either. Tools are, by no means, power-ups. Sorry, but your comparisons are totally off...it just doesn't fit your argument.


Sorry, as I sorta said before, I'm just using the term "powerup" to reference certain events in Guts' past. I didn't realize there was a strict definition of the word. However the meaning behind the word has nothing to do with my argument. So the armor is a powerup, the brand and the dragonslayer are not. Ok, fine. Then just think of whatever term would encompass all of those, and then just look through my previous argument and replace "powerup" with whatever word I should have used. Maybe then you'll see what it is I'm actually talking about.


----------



## yo586 (Dec 20, 2007)

Thugnificent said:


> Don't blame Berserk because you can't appreciate subtlety.



Nice.



Zephos said:


> Ganishka's ramblings int he most recent chapter gave the impression that Griffith is still an astral being despite looking human. I have a feeling he's no weaker than Femto.





			
				Sess said:
			
		

> Personally, I'm hoping that Griffith can no longer transform into Femto. Maybe he has some other form like the apostles, but I like the idea that he gave up a lot of power to be reborn and pursue his dream of having his own kingdom.



Re both of these posts:  Does this mean we will never see Femto again?  I find it hard to believe Miura would create a character design so important and then ditch it.  And what other way is there really to reintroduce Femto but to make it a Griffith powerup when needed?


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Dec 20, 2007)

i like that idea that this is a temporary "humanoid" form for femto, posing as the original griffith, and in a troubling battle he can "release" into his true femto form, that would be nice


----------



## yo586 (Dec 20, 2007)

would that not be like every other apostle we've seen?


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Dec 20, 2007)

exactly, thats why it would be excellent. it would make sense too, and not throw away the femto character design


----------



## Segan (Dec 20, 2007)

I believe, Femto was the "temporary" design, not Griffith...so it's all right, if Femto doesn't appear again. There wouldn't be any point of this in the current plot, anyway.

@Sess: That's not how it works. Humanity itself has no significance in front of higher powers. And being original while trying to keep the usual context is quite hard to do, because most ideas have been done already and the re-usage of some of those ideas might seem "not-so-original", even though they are good in itselves. I believe that's what you were referring to.
If you think about it, the humans haven't "conquered" the Earth with that abstract term "humanity". It's because they were quite a versatile race who were able to use tools, knowledge and weapons to their advantage against a force greater than themselves, the nature itself.
It's somewhat logical, if Miura would be doing the same with Guts. And so far until now, Miura did an excellent job with "powering up" the main protagonist, without going Shounen and overboard.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 20, 2007)

Segan said:


> I believe, Femto was the "temporary" design, not Griffith...so it's all right, if Femto doesn't appear again. There wouldn't be any point of this in the current plot, anyway.
> 
> @Sess: That's not how it works. Humanity itself has no significance in front of higher powers. And being original while trying to keep the usual context is quite hard to do, because most ideas have been done already and the re-usage of some of those ideas might seem "not-so-original", even though they are good in itselves. I believe that's what you were referring to.
> If you think about it, the humans haven't "conquered" the Earth with that abstract term "humanity". It's because they were quite a versatile race who were able to use tools, knowledge and weapons to their advantage against a force greater than themselves, the nature itself.
> It's somewhat logical, if Miura would be doing the same with Guts. And so far until now, Miura did an excellent job with "powering up" the main protagonist, without going Shounen and overboard.



For some reason I've always felt that the Femto design was more than just temporary, but rather important.  I hope that Miura doesn't ditch the design and reintroduces it later in the story.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Dec 20, 2007)

well i wonder how the other members of God Hand feel about Femto becoming reinarcnating as a more or less human body.


----------



## Segan (Dec 20, 2007)

Thugnificent said:


> For some reason I've always felt that the Femto design was more than just temporary, but rather important.  I hope that Miura *doesn't ditch the design *and reintroduces it later in the story.


Reintroduction or not, the design won't be ditched anyway...

I have yet to see any graphical inconsistencies in Miura's artworks. I could even recognize some of the Apostles from earlier, that are part of the "man-made" behelit (was called Reincarnator) now.

If Femto were to re-introduced, it will be the same design. But I somehow doubt that Femto is coming back. Unless Miura plans on tearing apart Griffith's facade at some point of time, then Femto's appearance would make sense.


----------



## Muk (Dec 20, 2007)

i think its going to be similar to the sea port battle, mirua is taking his time to handdraw every piece of the war

so that's why he's not posting a date for the next chapter


----------



## Zephos (Dec 20, 2007)

Sess said:


> Personally, I'm hoping that Griffith can no longer transform into Femto. Maybe he has some other form like the apostles, but I like the idea that he gave up a lot of power to be reborn and pursue his dream of having his own kingdom.



Are you paying attention at all to whats going on...?

Hes fulfilling the anti-christ role, clearly he's not here for a kingdom.


----------



## Segan (Dec 20, 2007)

Zephos said:


> Are you paying attention at all to whats going on...?
> 
> Hes fulfilling the anti-christ role, clearly he's not here for a kingdom.


Well, after a quick search it would seem to me, that the theme of the Antichrist has a broad range and there isn't exactly a commonly acknowledged definition of the Antichrist, at least that's what german wikipedia says.

But at  there's a passage, that fits surpisingly nicely to Griffith: 





> [...]
> There is a consensus that sometime prior to the expected return of Jesus, there will be a period of "great tribulation"[20] during which the Antichrist, indwelt and controlled by Satan, *will attempt to win supporters with false peace, supernatural signs*
> [...]


Similar, no? 

But be aware, that the english article to the Antichrist has a disputed neutrality, so the content may be at least partially biased in some way.

And also, the theme of the Antichrist requires the theme of the Messiah, since that's why the Antichrist is called the way it is in the first place.

If Miura indeed does use the Antichrist theme on purpose, then I would imagine that he will alter the definition of the Antichrist, since I doubt there will be a redeemer in Berserk as an opponent for Griffith. So far, there have been no sign of this.
Guts is certainly not fit for that kind of role.


----------



## Zephos (Dec 20, 2007)

Segan said:


> Well, after a quick search it would seem to me, that the theme of the Antichrist has a broad range and there isn't exactly a commonly acknowledged definition of the Antichrist, at least that's what german wikipedia says.
> 
> But at  there's a passage, that fits surpisingly nicely to Griffith:
> Similar, no?
> ...



I'm not claiming an absolute anti-christ story. But wiki is not the only place Iv'e read up on the anti-christ.
The figure is supposed to appear as a savior, uniting the world under one banner, a mark will be distributed on the people, and the savior is actually an agent of the devil/the evil himself, and most importantly a prelude to the apocalypse.


----------



## Segan (Dec 20, 2007)

Zephos said:


> I'm not claiming an absolute anti-christ story. But wiki is not the only place Iv'e read up on the anti-christ.
> The figure is supposed to appear as a savior, uniting the world under one banner, a mark will be distributed on the people, and the savior is actually an agent of the devil/the evil himself, and most importantly a prelude to the apocalypse.


Would you tell me where I can read up on that?


----------



## Zephos (Dec 20, 2007)

I'll try to find a good website for you but it could take some time, alot of them are filled with fundamentalist crap or conspiracy theorist nuts.


----------



## Zephos (Dec 20, 2007)

Heres a quick summary (ignore the conspiracy garbage its laced in) that touches on some key Griffith-Reborn like qualities.


Of course there's the issue of there never being a jesus figure in the Holy See religion. Or perhaps more accurately Griffith is jesus too. The religous symbol of the Holy See is the white hawk, like jesus on the cross for christianity. The way they speak of the coming of the white hawk has all the likelihood of him being Jesus. But as we know, Miura enjoys subverting ideas of religon, what with God being a negative lifeforce of all humanity, an evil being essentially. 
What it seems like is that Griffith is both christ and anti-christ.


----------



## Segan (Dec 20, 2007)

Zephos said:


> Heres a quick summary (ignore the conspiracy garbage its laced in) that touches on some key Griffith-Reborn like qualities.
> 
> 
> Of course there's the issue of there never being a jesus figure in the Holy See religion. Or perhaps more accurately Griffith is jesus too. The religous symbol of the Holy See is the white hawk, like jesus on the cross for christianity. The way they speak of the coming of the white hawk has all the likelihood of him being Jesus. But as we know, Miura enjoys subverting ideas of religon, what with God being a negative lifeforce of all humanity, an evil being essentially.
> What it seems like is that Griffith is both christ and anti-christ.


I'm just reading it, so I will just quickly throw in a few things:

Griffith being the christ and antichrist seems like an interesting idea, but I believe, this would pose too many problems for Miura to construct in the plot.

Anyway, I just remembered, that I read a book concerning the biblic end of the real world and the antichrist also appears quite a while ago, and there was a 7-years-plan mentioned.

What are the chances of Miura implementing a 7-years timeskip, where Griffith gradually conquers and unites the world, while Guts is in rehabilitation on Skelling Island? As of now, Guts has no way of fighting Griffith, and his possible ally to fight or support him against such a powerhouse like Griffith, Schierke, still needs to learn and grow a lot. And Skelling Island is said to be filled with mages, which would be an ideal place for Schierke to grow in power.

Just a thought.


----------



## Muk (Dec 20, 2007)

you mean to tell us to read a side story filling the gap of 7 years only telling us the side how griffith conquers the world

that'd be boring as hell

all it sum up to is that mirua is taking 2-3 month per chapter as he draws how griffith walz through each country

i'd prefer to see something else


----------



## Segan (Dec 20, 2007)

Muk said:


> you mean to tell us to read a side story filling the gap of 7 years only telling us the side how griffith conquers the world
> 
> that'd be boring as hell
> 
> ...


How in all the world did you interpret my comment that way? Or do you not know what time*skip* means?


----------



## Shikashi (Dec 20, 2007)

Segan said:


> I'm just reading it, so I will just quickly throw in a few things:
> 
> Griffith being the christ and antichrist seems like an interesting idea, but I believe, this would pose too many problems for Miura to construct in the plot.
> 
> ...


I actually like that idea of yours, but I don't think Schierke is supposed to play such a major role in the Manga. This still is about Guts struggle and how he will try to save the Woman he loves while killing his worst enemy. Adding people to the mix like that doesn't suit me well. I'd be more than happy if his ally was Skull Knight though, there's still too much we don't know about him and he will definitely play an important part.

Also, I don't think Griffith is so much of a "powerhouse" as you make him. His allies are what makes him dangerous, why do you think he needs them in the first place? If Griffith was so powerful as you make him, he could do all the conquering by himself, and don't give me the arrogance argument. I think he's about as powerful as he was when he fought Guts last time, where he got owned by the way. The hard part, imho, is reaching Griffith, not fighting him.


----------



## Segan (Dec 20, 2007)

Shikashi said:


> I actually like that idea of yours, but I don't think Schierke is supposed to play such a major role in the Manga.


So you think, Miura just adds people for fun? Then you are going to be disappointed for sure.
Besides, Miura has announced his intention to make Guts interact with more people a long time ago. Though, the interview where he said that, is on German (in one of the earlier volumes of Berserk, I think), so you may not be able to confirm.



> Also, I don't think Griffith is so much of a "powerhouse" as you make him. His allies are what makes him dangerous, why do you think he needs them in the first place? If Griffith was so powerful as you make him, he could do all the conquering by himself, and don't give me the arrogance argument. I think he's about as powerful as he was when he fought Guts last time, where he got owned by the way. The hard part, imho, is reaching Griffith, not fighting him.


Now that's some misinterpretations in my eyes. He has the allies to do the work for him, because it's much, much more convenient. Not because he needs them.
As for power itself, Griffith may not have been showing his goods yet, but what happened to Ganishka should tell you, that Griffith's powers are by far superior to his. So damn superior that he doesn't even need to move to make Ganishka piss in the pants. Literally.

I don't think that Griffith didn't finish Ganishka off right then and there because he didn't have the power to do so. It's because Griffith had other plans he intended to carry on, and his attempt to destroy Ganishka might have blocked those plans (the Pope, Vritannis and all) and, worse yet, endangered his relationship with Charlotte (for obvious reasons).


----------



## Shikashi (Dec 20, 2007)

Segan said:


> So you think, Miura just adds people for fun? Then you are going to be disappointed for sure.
> Besides, Miura has announced his intention to make Guts interact with more people a long time ago. Though, the interview where he said that, is on German (in one of the earlier volumes of Berserk, I think), so you may not be able to confirm.


Well, obviously, he doesn't add them for fun, but Schierke doesn't look like she will be much of help. Last time I remember her being useful was in the church and that was a long time ago.



> Now that's some misinterpretations in my eyes. He has the allies to do the work for him, because it's much, much more convenient. Not because he needs them.
> As for power itself, Griffith may not have been showing his goods yet, but what happened to Ganishka should tell you, that Griffith's powers are by far superior to his. So damn superior that he doesn't even need to move to make Ganishka piss in the pants. Literally.
> 
> I don't think that Griffith didn't finish Ganishka off right then and there because he didn't have the power to do so. It's because Griffith had other plans he intended to carry on, and his attempt to destroy Ganishka might have blocked those plans (the Pope, Vritannis and all) and, worse yet, endangered his relationship with Charlotte (for obvious reasons).


I didn't really understood what was going on with the two (Ganishka and Griffith), but I don't think he "pissed" his pants due to Griffith being a powerhouse. Yes, I may be missing something, but I don't remember reading that Griffith's power was so above Ganishkas', again, I may be wrong (most likely I am, but I like debating).


----------



## Segan (Dec 20, 2007)

Shikashi said:


> Well, obviously, he doesn't add them for fun, but Schierke doesn't look like he will be much of help. Last time I remember him being useful was in the church and that was a long time ago.


Erm...what about Vritannis? Without her, Guts would never have gotten past Daiba.



> I didn't really understood what was going on with the two (Ganishka and Griffith), but I don't think he "pissed" his pants due to Griffith being a powerhouse. Yes, I may be missing something, but I don't remember reading that Griffith's power was so above Ganishkas', again, I may be wrong (most likely I am, but I like debating).


One of the things that make Berserk so great, is that certain informations aren't declared as such, so you have to think yourself to get them.

First of all, we have two instances where Ganishka acknowledges Griffith's superiority, directly and indirectly.
- The first one being Ganishka sweating like mad and realizing, that his opponent's aura alone is maddening him, which is clearly part of his power, whose effect is enhanced by the fact that Griffith is the master of Apostles (like every God Hand) and Ganishka is an Apostle.
- The second one is in the most recent chapter, where Ganishka admits, that Griffith is an a whole other level. If he didn't admit that, then he would have had no reason to throw himself in the reincarnator.

Secondly, there was the blowing wind that came out of nowhere, just in the moment after Griffith's cryptic speech "it smells of the tides". The whole time before, there wasn't a damn bit of wind and after it hit Ganishka, it didn't come again.
Coincidence? Considering the circumstances, I think not. It would also be unlike Miura to do something randomly. It's a strong hint, that Griffith is a magic user. Just that he doesn't use spells and such (much like Ganishka).


----------



## Pintsize (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm up in the air about a time skip. Isidro and Schierke provide some good laughs as kids, as well as a give different viewpoint than the older generation's. If their youth was taken away, I think the manga might shrink as a whole.

On the other hand I'd like to see who they grow up to be, but that can always be done in a few chapters after the manga is (finally) finished.


----------



## yo586 (Dec 20, 2007)

I can't count the amount of references to Griffith's perfection that have been made since his rebirth.  He's definitely on another level of power.


----------



## Shikashi (Dec 20, 2007)

Segan said:


> Erm...what about Vritannis? Without her, Guts would never have gotten past Daiba.


You got me, in any case, I was mistaking Schierke for Serpico. That's why I mentioned the church and why I referred to her as "him and he". Yes, stupid mistake, I'm not good with names. I edited my post though, just not to sound too stupid, rofl.



Segan said:


> One of the things that make Berserk so great, is that certain informations aren't declared as such, so you have to think yourself to get them.
> 
> First of all, we have two instances where Ganishka acknowledges Griffith's superiority, directly and indirectly.
> - The first one being Ganishka sweating like mad and realizing, that his opponent's aura alone is maddening him, which is clearly part of his power, whose effect is enhanced by the fact that Griffith is the master of Apostles (like every God Hand) and Ganishka is an Apostle.
> ...


What if he's using those subtle "attacks" on Ganishka to scare him? To make himself look more powerful than he actually is? Knowing that he isn't far superior, he's using mind-games on Ganishka. It would avoid battle, or so Griffith believed (if I'm correct), however,  rather than making Ganishka bend down and take it Griffiths' mind-games back-fired.

About the aura, you said it yourself "The first one being Ganishka sweating like mad and realizing, that his opponent's aura alone is maddening him, which is clearly part of his power, *whose effect is enhanced by the fact that Griffith is the master of Apostles* (like every God Hand) and Ganishka is an Apostle.". 
I'm just wondering here, if Griffith is as powerful as Femto (or any other God Hand) how would his Human body take it? How would it handle the amount of power? 
I just think it's weird that the Human body can be used to the same extent that of a God Hand.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 20, 2007)

Touching up on something Segan posted earlier:

Would a timeskip really be appropriate?  Actually, would a timeskip be necessary?


----------



## yo586 (Dec 20, 2007)

Shikashi said:


> I'm just wondering here, if Griffith is as powerful as Femto (or any other God Hand) how would his Human body take it? How would it handle the amount of power?
> I just think it's weird that the Human body can be used to the same extent that of a God Hand.



Really, this argument could be said for any of the apostles, its not every day that you see a human body bust out into an incredible monster, only to be able to go back to human a chapter later.  The whole hero theme is about Gut's struggle rising above the ultimate creature of destiny.  If Griffith was weakened, that'd just be anticlimatic.  Doesn't make sense from a story perspective.

Sess, I'd be really surprised if Femto isn't reintroduced, his design was given a lot of attention in both the manga and its fanbase (action figures, etc.).  Additionally, I see no reason why his case should be an exception to the rule of the apostle, that they can transform into their monster form at will (a significant power boost).  Though I wouldn't mind if we never see it again, I thought he could have been designed better.  One thing I am sure of though, is that when Guts finally ends Griffith's existence, he will be in human form--just more poetic.


----------



## Zephos (Dec 20, 2007)

Shikashi said:


> About the aura, you said it yourself "The first one being Ganishka sweating like mad and realizing, that his opponent's aura alone is maddening him, which is clearly part of his power, *whose effect is enhanced by the fact that Griffith is the master of Apostles* (like every God Hand) and Ganishka is an Apostle.".
> I'm just wondering here, if Griffith is as powerful as Femto (or any other God Hand) how would his Human body take it? How would it handle the amount of power?
> I just think it's weird that the Human body can be used to the same extent that of a God Hand.



What reason do we have to think Griffith is making a sham of his powers.
All dialouge from every character, Skull Knight, Flora, Scheirke, Ganishka, etc. Everything. Points to him still being an astral demi-god, just in the shape of a human.


----------



## Sess (Dec 20, 2007)

Shikashi said:


> Well, obviously, he doesn't add them for fun, but Schierke doesn't look like she will be much of help. Last time I remember her being useful was in the church and that was a long time ago.
> 
> 
> I didn't really understood what was going on with the two (Ganishka and Griffith), but I don't think he "pissed" his pants due to Griffith being a powerhouse. Yes, I may be missing something, but I don't remember reading that Griffith's power was so above Ganishkas', again, I may be wrong (most likely I am, but I like debating).


Dude? Schierke? I mean? forget it. If you realize she?s important by now then there?s no point in me trying to convince you.



Segan said:


> I believe, Femto was the "temporary" design, not Griffith...so it's all right, if Femto doesn't appear again. There wouldn't be any point of this in the current plot, anyway.


Agreed.



Segan said:


> @Sess: That's not how it works. Humanity itself has no significance in front of higher powers. And being original while trying to keep the usual context is quite hard to do, because most ideas have been done already and the re-usage of some of those ideas might seem "not-so-original", even though they are good in itselves. I believe that's what you were referring to.
> If you think about it, the humans haven't "conquered" the Earth with that abstract term "humanity". It's because they were quite a versatile race who were able to use tools, knowledge and weapons to their advantage against a force greater than themselves, the nature itself.
> It's somewhat logical, if Miura would be doing the same with Guts. And so far until now, Miura did an excellent job with "powering up" the main protagonist, without going Shounen and overboard.


I get what you?re saying, although I don?t think it would be too hard for Miura to be original within the context of his own writing. But what I keep coming back to is the idea that Guts? will is what got him where he is now. He chose to use giant swords. He chose to use the dragonslayer, and in so doing, ebedded the dragonslayer with additional power which Guts can put to use. He got branded in the eclipse and through his strength survived long enough to be rescued by the skull night. After that he keeps fighting and fighting, getting stronger and stronger. So please tell me how he can be given some special ability that allows him to touch power like the Godhand and Griffith, and have it feel like Guts really earned that power through his strength and will, and wasn?t just given it to move the plot along. I just can?t think of how that could happen.



Zephos said:


> I'm not claiming an absolute anti-christ story. But wiki is not the only place Iv'e read up on the anti-christ.
> The figure is supposed to appear as a savior, uniting the world under one banner, a mark will be distributed on the people, and the savior is actually an agent of the devil/the evil himself, and most importantly a prelude to the apocalypse.


While it is sometimes amusing to go looking through mythology for possible influences on manga authors, I leave the ideas about how they might ultimately influence the outcome of the story to some of the more obsessive people in the Naruto Theories section.



Zephos said:


> Are you paying attention at all to whats going on...?
> 
> Hes fulfilling the anti-christ role, clearly he's not here for a kingdom.


Are _you_ paying attention?


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 20, 2007)

Hvent posted here in a few centuries....

when is the new chapter out?


----------



## Zephos (Dec 20, 2007)

Sess said:


> While it is sometimes amusing to go looking through mythology for possible influences on manga authors, I leave the ideas about how they might ultimately influence the outcome of the story to some of the more obsessive people in the Naruto Theories section.
> 
> Are _you_ paying attention?



Guess that one bit of dialouge clearly intended to piss off Gutts means all the mounds of evidence that he's here for much much more are useless huh.

You don't honestly think that Griffith will get is kingdom and than he'll just sit on Midland's throne until Gutts comes to kill him right?

You seriously can't have read through all the ominous dialouge about the coming apocalypse/astral world merging with the physical as of Griffith's rebirth/Apostles talking about "a true sun rising over the land"/All the white hawk dark hawk imagery and symbolism/ all the talk from Ganishka and Flora Skull Knight about him being an astral titan/him specifically going out of his way to send troops to kill Flora/The Behelit Apostle's wish to the Godhand to hatcha  perfect world followed by him hatching Griffith and on and on and on and on and on and SO forth.....is all negated by that line of dialouge.
That Griffith is just picking up where he left off before the King of Midland imprisoned him.

This isn't Naruto, this is a Seinen manga, with an author whose been shown to have done thurough period research and has been very obviously playing around with Christian mythos and symbolism since volume 14.

You better beleive


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Dec 21, 2007)

we do not know yet dheano. 

yeah i am against a timeskip, i think it would lessen the impact of all the side characters too much, and it would remove some of the dramatic tension. although i suppose if it was really done well, it might work beatifully. it'd be a big gamble basically


----------



## Segan (Dec 21, 2007)

Sess said:


> Are _you_ paying attention?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


How cute.

Now let me ask you: Are you paying attention? 
*Spoiler*: __ 






I don't need a clear line that says: "I'M GONNA CONQUER THE WORLD!"

With those pages it was confirmed for me, that Midland's kingdom is just a small step for Griffith.

@Shikashi: Like others said, your arguments hold no water, since it could be applied to anyone else inhuman if your implication was correct. It, however, is not.


----------



## Bender (Dec 21, 2007)

If what you say actually might turn out to be true then It's gonna be Guts and company against the world. Definitely, gonna need all the time possible to build up their skill level to up against Griffith and his whole army.


----------



## Aokiji (Dec 21, 2007)

Do you like "Hawks" better or "Falcons" ?


----------



## gunsn1per (Dec 22, 2007)

Hello, I'm new here! 

I highly doubt there will be a timeskip because as our skully friend said that, the Hawk doesn't like someone who's equal to him, and I guess he will invade Puck's homeland, because there lies the powerful king of Elf...and Hawk doesn't like it...

And if that happens, I would like everyone in Guts party to be killed so Guts in turn will become consumed totally by his hatred and become a "Berserker" kekeke...>

That won't happen I guess...and the next chapter will likely about the final battle between the Hawk and Ganishka.


----------



## Segan (Dec 22, 2007)

Griffith probably only commanded Flora's execution because she was the only significantly powerful mage "nearby", and he felt, it was too risky to let her alive while he was making his moves, when she was this close.

But he probably didn't know that Flora was nearing the end of her life, so I would guess, he only went by reputation.

But Puck's homeland is pretty far away out there in the high sea, which happens to be pretty isolated, so I guess, Griffith won't see the mages there as an immediate threat and instead will concentrate his ressources on Midland and its neighbour countries. This would give Guts and Co. the time to recover, build up their strengths and plan for the future.


----------



## Aokiji (Dec 22, 2007)

Am i the only one who thinks that Ganishka's character design is killer? 

And can someone who knowsexplain this diagram to me:


----------



## Sess (Dec 22, 2007)

Aokiji said:


> Do you like "Hawks" better or "Falcons" ?


 Hawks.



Zephos said:


> Guess that one bit of dialouge clearly intended to piss off Gutts means all the mounds of evidence that he's here for much much more are useless huh.
> 
> You don't honestly think that Griffith will get is kingdom and than he'll just sit on Midland's throne until Gutts comes to kill him right?
> 
> ...





Segan said:


> How cute.
> 
> Now let me ask you: Are you paying attention?
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


*Zephos and Segan:* I've just had it explained to me that this isn't Naruto... I'm not even sure what to say to that. I've only made that same point many times in the past when people start getting a little too Shonen with their theories. I think I might cry. 

Anyway, I do understand what you guys are saying, but I never said anything about Midland being the limits of Griffith's kingdom. Griffith's ultimate goal throughout his entire life has been to have his own kingdom. I realize the typical size of a kingdom is just a country, but there have been a few in the past that stretched out across the globe. Still, I guess I should have been more specific. Also, I'm not saying that line about having his own kingdom negates everything else that has happened. I also never said that they contradict each other in the first place. I don't understand why one has to be true or the other. When was that decided? I suppose if Griffith destroys the world then it really wouldn't be much of a kingdom, but I don't think that's his goal. Even if what a few characters have said can be interpreted that way, it doesn't necessarily mean that is the correct interpretation, and again, it goes against Griffith's life goals. Remember everything he was shown to convince him to become Femto? It was all about fulfilling his dream. Almost every single important event that has taken place in this story were set in motion by Griffith's goals.

Also, let's try to stay a little more friendly with these discussions. I really enjoy debating some of these topics with you guys, but the fun for me comes to a screeching halt when people with differing opinions start getting sarcastic and insulting with their comments.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Dec 22, 2007)

Aokiji said:


> Am i the only one who thinks that Ganishka's character design is killer?
> 
> And can someone who knowsexplain this diagram to me:



holy shit thats an amazing diagram, and completely correct too... a little of it is speculation though. what about it do you want explained? do you read berzerk?


----------



## gunsn1per (Dec 22, 2007)

Segan said:


> Griffith probably only commanded Flora's execution because she was the only significantly powerful mage "nearby", and he felt, it was too risky to let her alive while he was making his moves, when she was this close.
> 
> But he probably didn't know that Flora was nearing the end of her life, so I would guess, he only went by reputation.
> 
> But Puck's homeland is pretty far away out there in the high sea, which happens to be pretty isolated, so I guess, Griffith won't see the mages there as an immediate threat and instead will concentrate his ressources on Midland and its neighbour countries. This would give Guts and Co. the time to recover, build up their strengths and plan for the future.



Yes I thought of it, Hawk would probably invades them, but not immediately...maybe after he takes control of the Holy Alliance? But in the time being Guts party should have been given some power-ups...err I don't really like the sound of it...power-ups...like some typical shounen manga...XD

@Aokiji: One of it that's interesting is one ego can't stream more than three err...whaizit...whatever like the God Hand, because they are a powerful astral being, and as far as I know can stream/traverse up to point D, couldn't show up into the physical world anymore...and Guts, being the branded one could traverse up to seeing astral spirits clearly...maybe Guts could beat them?


----------



## Aokiji (Dec 22, 2007)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> holy shit thats an amazing diagram, and completely correct too... a little of it is speculation though. what about it do you want explained? do you read berzerk?



Yes I do. And I don't get the difference between the layers. Physical world and Nexus are a given. But why are Gutts and Caska not living in the physical world? I know Skull Knight said that Gutts is more like a fish in the water than a reflection, but it's still too complicated.


----------



## gunsn1per (Dec 22, 2007)

Aokiji said:


> Yes I do. And I don't get the difference between the layers. Physical world and Nexus are a given. But why are Gutts and Caska not living in the physical world? I know Skull Knight said that Gutts is more like a fish in the water than a reflection, but it's still too complicated.



Our skully friend said somethin' like I mentioned before, when Guts met him and on his way to rescue Casca in that awful tower (volume 17-18 I think)

I think because he's branded, becoming a sacrifice, able to see astral spirits clearer than anyone (this is the main clue), and destined to die (which he hasn't and that leads to some argue whether Guts is still in the 'fate' that the Idea controls). The diagram says that one ego can traverse up to 3 layers, right? But I thought Guts is another one prophecy, not onlye because he's branded, but more than something that Miura hasn't cleared yet he gave some clues...

And I think being branded doesn't only give you negative thinks (like able to seeing ghosts, etc) but something more...even though they are mean to be sacrificed...


----------



## Zephos (Dec 23, 2007)

Aokiji said:


> Yes I do. And I don't get the difference between the layers. Physical world and Nexus are a given. But why are Gutts and Caska not living in the physical world? I know Skull Knight said that Gutts is more like a fish in the water than a reflection, but it's still too complicated.



Gutts and Casca have the Brand on them. That puts them in the Interstice. Its why they can interact freely with ghosts and things, and why those things interact with them. 

The layers are planes of existence.
Physical to pure idea.


@Sess: The problem is you seem to think Griffith has severed ties with the Godhand and is doing this all on his own as part of his dream. That this isn't part of the Godhand/Idea directive.


----------



## Segan (Dec 23, 2007)

Aokiji said:


> Am i the only one who thinks that Ganishka's character design is killer?
> 
> And can someone who knowsexplain this diagram to me:


Shierke already explained that there were essentially three planes, one physical plane, one interstice, where ghosts and lower astral beings live, one astral plane, where higher astral beings, such as God Hand, exist.

Then we have Flora, who explained, that there was another, deeper plane of existence, where the highest being is supposed to be.

Makes four planes.

@Sess: Why did you even bother showing those pics of Griffith's speech about "own a country", when you are essentially agreeing, that the "country", he's speaking of, could just go beyond the normal limits of a "conventionally sized" country?
Anyway, I was just butting in between you and Zephos, and I will butt myself out of this now.

The problem I have with the view that Griffith will do nothing more but defeat enemies and then take his kingdom (whatever size it is) with approval of people, is simply because of his inhuman followers, the moves he does secretly from regular people and the fact, that he's a God Hand that is supposed to bring the age of darkness and rule over death and wastelands by the prophecy. 2 years and a pandemy and no war during this time doesn't define "age of darkness" for me.

There has to happen something that will show that Griffith isn't only their savior as the Hawk of Light, but also their doombringer as the Hawk of Darkness. Otherwise Miura put in some elements completely and utterly useless, which I don't believe.


----------



## Aokiji (Dec 23, 2007)

Lol @ Puck. "Cogito ergo sum."


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 24, 2007)

If your a real Berserk fan you would vote for Berserk for Manga of the Month!

Der hier, Leanne


----------



## Parallax (Dec 24, 2007)

Voted, it better win.


----------



## Segan (Dec 24, 2007)

Voted for Berserk. It's so damn satisfying seeing my favorite series being voted the most.

When is the next "Featured Manga" thread going to be? It seems that D-Grayman is the current featured one.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Dec 24, 2007)

Voted and I think I'm going to read Berserk again...


----------



## Segan (Dec 24, 2007)

~Shin~ said:


> Voted and I think I'm going to read Berserk again...


Did you drop it?


----------



## ~Shin~ (Dec 24, 2007)

Segan said:


> Did you drop it?



lol I should have been more clearer. I'm going to *re-read* it again.

Berserk is tied with Monster for my fav manga of all time so I would never drop Berserk unless Muira becomes a pathetic storyteller (i.e. never going to happen)


----------



## Segan (Dec 24, 2007)

Heh, have read Monster, too. Not my favorite, but I'll admit that the story was quite good. The twist that was unfolding towards the end was pretty good.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 24, 2007)

Hopefully they'll have gantZ in the next nomination.


----------



## Pintsize (Dec 25, 2007)

That is a simply awesome Berserk set you have there 

Also, I want more Berserk for Christmas (as ironic as that might be)


----------



## Parallax (Dec 25, 2007)

I didn't get any Berserk manga for christmas, but I'll buy it eventually anyway.


----------



## Sess (Dec 26, 2007)

Zephos said:


> @Sess: The problem is you seem to think Griffith has severed ties with the Godhand and is doing this all on his own as part of his dream. That this isn't part of the Godhand/Idea directive.





Segan said:


> @Sess: Why did you even bother showing those pics of Griffith's speech about "own a country", when you are essentially agreeing, that the "country", he's speaking of, could just go beyond the normal limits of a "conventionally sized" country?
> Anyway, I was just butting in between you and Zephos, and I will butt myself out of this now.
> 
> The problem I have with the view that Griffith will do nothing more but defeat enemies and then take his kingdom (whatever size it is) with approval of people, is simply because of his inhuman followers, the moves he does secretly from regular people and the fact, that he's a God Hand that is supposed to bring the age of darkness and rule over death and wastelands by the prophecy. 2 years and a pandemy and no war during this time doesn't define "age of darkness" for me.
> ...


*Zephos and Segan:* That's an exaggeration of what I said. This all started because I didn't believe that Griffith was doing nothing more then fulfilling the role of an antichrist figure and that his sole purpose, at least in his mind, was to be the bringer of darkness and destruction.

I agree with you Segan that Miura doesn't just put in elements that are completely and utterly useless. I posted those images of Griffith reborn talking about getting his own country/kingdom because of that fact. Yes I discussed that the magnitude of this kingdom could be much greater than people initially expected, but what's wrong with that? I think that's a much better interpretation than saying that those words have no meaning because they've been overridden by Griffith's "new purpose" to not get a kingdom but rather to destroy the world etc etc. One of those two arguments seems much more reasonable to me.

I also said that I think Griffith being reborn has lessened, perhaps greatly, his power compared to when he was Femto. I did not say that he had severed ties with the Godhand. Perhaps the rest of the Godhand see Griffith's quest as a means to an end. If what they truly want is to bring darkness and destruction to the world forever and ever, maybe they're using Griffith's conquest as the first step towards that goal. If so, Griffith must know this and perhaps he's even on board. I don't know though, I think that kind of speculation is going a little too far since Griffith says precious little about what he's thinking these days.

Bottom line is that I do agree with you Segan and Zephos that the various dark prophecies and predictions in the story are indeed important. I'm not trying to say they don't count at all. I'm just saying that they are not reason enough to ignore everything else that has been said so far about Griffith getting his own kingdom. The idea that seems to be floating around is that Griffith's entire conquest is merely a stepping stone towards total destruction and that Griffith doesn't really care about it. But that just goes against everything Griffith has ever said and done. Even if total destruction is the overall end game of the Godhand, this "kingdom" is still very important to Griffith.

Oh, and happy holidays!


----------



## gunsn1per (Dec 26, 2007)

I voted and looks like this is a clear victory...67%! Unless a miracle goin' about Berserk's gonna win this one...


----------



## Segan (Dec 27, 2007)

@Sess: Yupp, happy holidays.

By the way, I was never talking about destruction. There's not really any point in conquering and then destroying unless it's initially something you can't own unless you destroy and rebuild it on your own terms.

What I meant was that, once Griffith is done with his conquering, I don't believe there will be all happy people and peaceful living. Rather, I believe, he's going to show his dark side and turn the peace he brought himself into a reign of terror.


----------



## Sess (Dec 27, 2007)

Segan said:


> @Sess: Yupp, happy holidays.
> 
> By the way, I was never talking about destruction. There's not really any point in conquering and then destroying unless it's initially something you can't own unless you destroy and rebuild it on your own terms.
> 
> What I meant was that, once Griffith is done with his conquering, I don't believe there will be all happy people and peaceful living. Rather, I believe, he's going to show his dark side and turn the peace he brought himself into a reign of terror.


I don't think I made it sound like his kingdom would ultimately be peaceful (not intentionally, anyway), but only that he chose his methods so he could earn it rather than simply taking it. The way I'm using those words (earning vs taking), the difference between them is in the minds of the people Griffith will eventually rule. It is the difference in how they will view Griffith compared to Emperor Ganishka.

But as to what you said, yeah you're probably right. Rather, I _hope_ you're right. Ultimately, the kingdom must not be peaceful. Although my reasonings for this are selfish. I simply don't want Griffith to get back all the love and respect he once had, or at least I don't want him to keep it for long.  I know I shouldn't be talking about what is "fair" in a Seinen manga, but after all the horrible things Griffith has done, if he completely succeeds and Guts ends up fighting against the world's beloved ruler.... well shit, that just wouldn't be fair!


----------



## yo586 (Dec 28, 2007)

Once there is no more warring state (ie - Griffith takes over everything) what will his demon army do?  They'll become police :.

There have been alot of references to the god-hand not giving a shit about each other or their goals--I think Griffith is just following his own selfish desire as the idea of evil told him to.  The terror and darkness he is symbolized to bring is not a priority of his, just a byproduct of fate.

This same theme seems to apply to all the Godhand.  They treat suffering and death as just ritual and amusement.  In their minds, the Idea of Evil designed the fated absolute darkness of the world and told them to just go and have a good time.  There is no evidence they have a unified plan they are enacting.


----------



## Pintsize (Jan 1, 2008)

Any news on the next chapter?


----------



## Shikashi (Jan 1, 2008)

Pintsize said:


> Any news on the next chapter?



Not that I know of, no.

*Edit*, I need someone to clarify this to me. In the 3rd Volume, when the God Hand are summoned, is that before or after the current Arc? I never understood where it took place.


----------



## Wado (Jan 2, 2008)

Shikashi said:


> I need someone to clarify this to me. In the 3rd Volume, when the God Hand are summoned, is that before or after the current Arc? I never understood where it took place.



This takes place 1 year after the eclipse, where the original band of the hawk was sacrificed. It is meant to show how gutts traveled as the black swordsman and met puck. 

So you can see it like this:

Eclipse

after one year: Volumes 1-3, gutts travels as the black swordsman

after another year: The arc with Roshinu (the "fake" elves)

and then came albion and so on

Well, hope you get it now, which you should


----------



## Segan (Jan 3, 2008)

You don't know if it was one year after the Eclipse or not. This was just a guess made by the guys who created the inofficial Berserk timeline. The only thing you can be sure about, is that this was a while after the Eclipse happened but before the Roshinu arc took place.

In short: Somewhere during the two years after the Eclipse.


----------



## Fang (Jan 3, 2008)

I have nothing to add other then Berserk is awesome.


----------



## Shikashi (Jan 3, 2008)

Segan said:


> You don't know if it was one year after the Eclipse or not. This was just a guess made by the guys who created the inofficial Berserk timeline. The only thing you can be sure about, is that this was a while after the Eclipse happened but before the Roshinu arc took place.
> 
> In short: Somewhere during the two years after the Eclipse.



But prior to Guts meeting Schierke, etc., correct?


----------



## Segan (Jan 3, 2008)

Shikashi said:


> But prior to Guts meeting Schierke, etc., correct?


Prior to the Roshinu arc...Shierke came way later.


----------



## Shikashi (Jan 3, 2008)

Segan said:


> Prior to the Roshinu arc...Shierke came way later.



Got it.

So, anyway, why did Nosferatu feel that his dream of being beaten by Griffith should be taken as reality? Is it explained if he had the dream on his own or if it was Griffith's doing?


----------



## Segan (Jan 3, 2008)

Shikashi said:


> Got it.
> 
> So, anyway, why did Nosferatu feel that his dream of being beaten by Griffith should be taken as reality? *Is it explained if he had the dream on his own or if it was Griffith's doing?*


It was both.

In the dream Zodd transformed (which caused his clothes to tear off) and got slashed in half instantaneously. But after that he woke up and he was in his normal form, like it never happened.

However, the left top of his forehead was bleeding and the left horn that got torn off in the dream was laying down before his feet.

Basically, Zodd has met the "Strongest One" he was seeking for the whole time and thus (kind of) got his dream fulfilled.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 3, 2008)

it feels like it's been ages since last chapter. it should be out already/soon.


----------



## Muk (Jan 3, 2008)

we have absolutely no clue

since mirua didn't post when his next one will be out so all we can do is wait patiently

but this should be an indication ...

last time it took this long was during the seaport battle 

so this is another massive battle he's drawing by hand


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jan 4, 2008)

yeah well he has to make super-ganishka look badass as hell


----------



## Sess (Jan 5, 2008)

Been a while since there's been any posting here... Everybody have a good vacation?


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jan 5, 2008)

sess, post in featured manga of the month, thats where we are doing now.

um on topic: ganishka better kill at least one neo hawk, and not one of those shitty humans either


----------



## Muk (Jan 5, 2008)

or he should just whipe them all out


----------



## Yamato-takeru (Jan 11, 2008)

I hope that Guts is gonna get another power-up. 

After all, all of his power-ups up until now were uber-badass.

CannonHand->DragonSlayer->BerserkArmor... 

Hopefully, there will be another one, like BerserkArmor V.2 or something.


----------



## Zarathoustr4 (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm not sure Guts, and the whole manga, are about power up's.
The plot is still directed toward inner Guts (the wolf-dog thingy) and how guts gonna manage it. It's been forshadowed since the very begining.
-Every demon saying he is just inhuman, devil kind
-His first way with Caska  (come on, Japanese sexuality is not THAT weird)
-When he bit Caska's breast
-Latest inner threatening from his inner wildness

Come on, before getting another power up, before even facing Griffith again, he'll have to face himself, his anger and his blood and sexual lust. I guess his inner struggle will decide Caska mental health evolution. 

Right now, there would be no point in introduicing an "armor 2.0".

To change topic, I feel truly sorry for Ganishka. He's only gonna be fodder for showing griffith new strength as a reborn godhand.


----------



## Perverted_Jiraiya (Jan 11, 2008)

How can Mirua make a living on Berserk when there only is like 10 chapter per year.

Mirua will probably die before he even gets close to the ending of Berserk


----------



## Arishem (Jan 11, 2008)

I think Ganishka's rebirth may have had the potential to put him on equal footing with Griffith, but that got dashed once the city's inhabitants were warned. The amount of souls he got denied was probably in the hundreds at the least. Human lives also might give the absorber more power than the monsters (I know there were some soldiers as well) he ate.


----------



## Shikashi (Jan 11, 2008)

Zarathoustr4 said:


> I'm not sure Guts, and the whole manga, are about power up's.
> The plot is still directed toward inner Guts (the wolf-dog thingy) and how guts gonna manage it. It's been forshadowed since the very begining.
> -Every demon saying he is just inhuman, devil kind
> -His first way with Caska  (come on, Japanese sexuality is not THAT weird)
> ...


What do you mean his first way with Caska? That was pretty "normal", I think. Also, didn't he already face the Wolf thing when it started talking crap about Caska? Now, I'm not sure if that was prior to bity, bity Guts or not though.



Perverted_Jiraiya said:


> How can Mirua make a living on Berserk when there only is like 10 chapter per year.
> 
> Mirua will probably die before he even gets close to the ending of Berserk


Mangakas are paid by chapters? I thought they were like regular people. He should do enough money though, there's a lot of Berserk Merchandise.


----------



## Perverted_Jiraiya (Jan 11, 2008)

Shikashi said:


> What do you mean his first way with Caska? That was pretty "normal", I think. Also, didn't he already face the Wolf thing when it started talking crap about Caska? Now, I'm not sure if that was prior to bity, bity Guts or not though.
> 
> 
> *Mangakas are paid by chapters? I thought they were like regular people. He should do enough money though, there's a lot of Berserk Merchandise*.



They probably get paid like regular people, but there most be some minimum off how many chapters e need to realease per year.

But can't blame him every page is a work of art, but just in cast he should draw the storie in stick figures in case he dies before finishing


----------



## Zarathoustr4 (Jan 26, 2008)

Shikashi said:


> What do you mean his first way with Caska? That was pretty "normal", I think. Also, didn't he already face the Wolf thing when it started talking crap about Caska? Now, I'm not sure if that was prior to bity, bity Guts or not though.



did you remember that he tried to strangle her?

 i've seen more normal things in my life...


----------



## Ichigo-Skippy (Jan 30, 2008)

sorry if this has been asked, 138 pages would be tough to sift through.

I just got done watching the anime and was wondering how much the story is different.  Should i just read from 1 or is there a certain chapter to pickup from where the anime deviates


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Jan 30, 2008)

very much different start from the beginning. i envy how you still haven't read the manga.


----------



## Pintsize (Jan 30, 2008)

Mat?icha said:


> it feels like it's been ages since last chapter. it should be out already/soon.



Miura's pulling a Togashi


----------



## Legendarywun (Feb 3, 2008)

Pintsize said:


> Miura's pulling a Togashi



annnnd togashi means...pretty soon, right?


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 3, 2008)

Legendarywun said:


> annnnd togashi means...pretty soon, right?



"Pulling a Togashi" means that it could vary from a few months to years.


----------



## Zarathoustr4 (Feb 3, 2008)

HXH...

I've heard about it. How many years did he stopped?

From what I know, it happened because of medical reasons and fans started to worry because of art quality. 

I'm not worried about Miura's art so far.


----------



## Pintsize (Feb 4, 2008)

Legendarywun said:


> annnnd togashi means...pretty soon, right?



Keep dreaming. 

Hey Ciupy!


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Feb 4, 2008)

would you guys rather see uber-ganishka or elf king?


----------



## Segan (Feb 4, 2008)

Right now? Ganishka.


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Feb 4, 2008)

the elf island its about time for it to be shown.


----------



## Pintsize (Feb 4, 2008)

I just want the next chapter. 

Is that too much to ask, Miura?!


----------



## Pintsize (Feb 9, 2008)

Any news on the latest chapter?


----------



## DocTerror (Feb 10, 2008)

Ok I just watched the anime so I want to see what happens so How close is the anime to the manga and up to what chapter is covered?


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Feb 10, 2008)

there isnt really any filler in the anime but it does omit a lot from the manga. its about chapter 110 or so


----------



## arunachala_1008 (Feb 11, 2008)

if it's taking this long for the next chapter, when do you think the series would end?. i heard that the guy who Juuni Kokki ended up not finishing his work do you think the same will happen to Miura and Berserk?


----------



## Segan (Feb 11, 2008)

arunachala_1008 said:


> if it's taking this long for the next chapter, when do you think the series would end?. i heard that the guy who Juuni Kokki ended up not finishing his work *do you think the same will happen to Miura and Berserk?*


I don't know Juuni Kokki, but I highly doubt that Miura will not finish his work. Despite the long intervals between the chapter releases, the high quality of the chapters just prove that Miura still has the dedication to his work as usual. And if you read all the recent chapters in one shot, you'll see that his storytelling is gradually reaching new heights.


----------



## Sasori (Feb 11, 2008)

*Gutt's prosthetic arm*

How the fuck does it work?

He only has a stump lol so how does he move the fingers and hand on that arm??

Dicuss


----------



## isanon (Feb 11, 2008)

Sasori said:


> How the fuck does it work?
> 
> He only has a stump lol so how does he move the fingers and hand on that arm??
> 
> Dicuss


he is just that badass


----------



## fireofthewill (Feb 11, 2008)

Segan said:


> I don't know Juuni Kokki, but I highly doubt that Miura will not finish his work. Despite the long intervals between the chapter releases, the high quality of the chapters just prove that Miura still has the dedication to his work as usual. And if you read all the recent chapters in one shot, you'll see that his storytelling is gradually reaching new heights.



I know he has dedication and I am awed by the quality of his work. I'm just worried that if this drags on, he may kick the bucket before Berserk is finished (how old is he anyways?).


----------



## Sasori (Feb 11, 2008)

isanon said:


> he is just that badass


He uses his GAR to move the arm?

In b4 he uses spiral power to turn his arm into a fucking drill


----------



## piccun? (Feb 11, 2008)

Sasori said:


> How the fuck does it work?
> 
> He only has a stump lol so how does he move the fingers and hand on that arm??
> 
> Dicuss



He doesn't move the fingers. There's a magnet in the hand to hold the sword.


----------



## Segan (Feb 11, 2008)

I think, Miura is about in the early forties.

@topic: Guts' left arm is magnetic, that's why he can grab the sword. If he could move the fingers, he wouldn't have let Casca fall into the sea.


----------



## Sasori (Feb 11, 2008)

piccun said:


> He doesn't move the fingers. There's a magnet in the hand to hold the sword.


I liked the GAR explanation better 

But I guess if we have to use logical explanations which conform to the laws of physics then I guess we can take ur word for it


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 11, 2008)

Why do my two favourite mangas have to take ages it's just not fair.

My two most favourite mangas ever-Berserk, Hunter x Hunter.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Feb 12, 2008)

all the waiting and randomness just proves that you can't be creative on a weekly deadline


----------



## Segan (Feb 12, 2008)

And Kishi and Kubo are the best proofs of that.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 12, 2008)

Lets not bring those names in this thread please.


----------



## Pintsize (Feb 12, 2008)

You're right, sir.

If we should throw any name around, it's Togashi.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 13, 2008)

I really need a new chapter of Berserk.

Miura you better not die before finishing Berserk.


----------



## Muk (Feb 13, 2008)

Sasori said:


> I liked the GAR explanation better
> 
> But I guess if we have to use logical explanations which conform to the laws of physics then I guess we can take ur word for it



if you would bother to reread berserk while waiting for the new chapter you'd find out that it is in the manga when the magnet is mentioned


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 13, 2008)

ok, it's been reaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaly long, i demand new chapter.
ahhh.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm usually a patient guy when it comes to releases, I mean I read Planetary and Zetman, but I really do want my new Berserk...


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Feb 13, 2008)

don't worry about it

Berserk is out on the 22nd of February


----------



## Pintsize (Feb 13, 2008)

Hollllllyyyyyy shhiittttt!

That's a week from Friday!


----------



## Parallax (Feb 13, 2008)

YES!!!  It's about time.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 15, 2008)

Can't wait i need my Berserk fix.


----------



## Pintsize (Feb 17, 2008)

Six more days!!!


----------



## Kuwabara (Feb 17, 2008)

Berserk is indeed a very violent, disturbing manga. Of course, I guess that's what makes everyone love it so much. It's unique on it's own.


----------



## Segan (Feb 17, 2008)

It's also a refreshing change of things with the lackof bishies and all...


----------



## Kuwabara (Feb 17, 2008)

I agree, plus the lack of the typical "anime/manga hero" makes it refreshing.

I swear, I want to claw my eyes out everytime Naruto makes an entrance. Mostly because he wins due to heavy plot influence.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 17, 2008)

And also Guts and Griffith are two of the best written manga characters ever


----------



## Bender (Feb 17, 2008)

Lucifer said:


> don't worry about it
> 
> Berserk is out on the 22nd of February



IT'S ABOUT TIME!


----------



## manrae (Feb 17, 2008)

Has the Feb 22 date been confirmed?


----------



## MdB (Feb 17, 2008)

I really need my Berserk fix.


----------



## Kuwabara (Feb 17, 2008)

Feb. 22nd eh? That sounds good. I have to catch up on my Berserk, I'm 10 chapters behind


----------



## frizbee1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Feb 22... Thank God! I remember a little over a year ago he took a four month break!  I can  understand the needs for breaks but holy shit... talk about torment!


----------



## MdB (Feb 18, 2008)

That's nice and all, but has it been confirmed? I'm not letting myself get excited for nothing.


----------



## manrae (Feb 18, 2008)

They just took off EVERY CHAPTER of Berserk from One Manga!!! FUCK!!


----------



## Bender (Feb 18, 2008)

manrae said:


> They just took off EVERY CHAPTER of Berserk from One Manga!!! FUCK!!



Go to Berserk manga msn 

They have all the chapter on there


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 19, 2008)

manrae said:


> They just took off EVERY CHAPTER of Berserk from One Manga!!! FUCK!!



What they can't do that to me noooooooooooooooo


----------



## Segan (Feb 19, 2008)

Buy the series, then.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 19, 2008)

I am buying the series but right now it's just finished the Mozgus chapter.

It's that far behind.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Feb 19, 2008)

manrae said:


> They just took off EVERY CHAPTER of Berserk from One Manga!!! FUCK!!


I loled, 

[STAR] BAMBOO BLADE - 19 CM [38041907].avi


----------



## Segan (Feb 19, 2008)

Lucifer, what happened to your Akazukin set? Too provocative?


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Feb 19, 2008)

Segan said:


> Lucifer, what happened to your Akazukin set? Too provocative?


no I changed my mind now my smaller sig is better when it suits me

I think bigger sig is kinda show off lol

do you read tokyo akazukin? I am glad hehe

I collected Mr. Tamaoki Benkyo's everything works..(hentai alots)

because story is great


----------



## Segan (Feb 19, 2008)

I used to read Akazukin quite a while ago, but when I caught up, I lost track of it.


----------



## Majeh (Feb 19, 2008)

Lucifer said:


> I loled,
> 
> Here



thats like 13 chapters behind


----------



## Parallax (Feb 19, 2008)

Segan said:


> Buy the series, then.



While I agree, some people don't have the funds to purchase the series.  In America each volume is like 14 dollars a pop.  Not to mention they are horribly behind(though they are catching up) and most of us are up to date.  That being said I own Vol.1-14 and plan to finish purchasing them as soon as I have the appropriate funds.


----------



## Segan (Feb 19, 2008)

I didn't have the funds either, and I immediately bought any volume I didn't own yet, as soon as I had every little money needed.

Just a matter of dedication 

I needed about 1 or 2 years till I collected the series up to date.


----------



## Bender (Feb 19, 2008)

Segan said:


> Buy the series, then.



Not everybody is as rich as your motherfucking ass is dude


----------



## Segan (Feb 19, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Not everybody is as rich as your motherfucking ass is dude


...

You might want to rephrase that...


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 19, 2008)

How badass does everyone think the fight between Gashinaka and Griffith will be?


----------



## Bender (Feb 19, 2008)

berserkhawk z said:


> How badass does everyone think the fight between Gashinaka and Griffith will be?




VERY   VERY VERY



Badass


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Feb 19, 2008)

at first i was thinking it would be complete 1-way slaughter. but now if ganishka can somehow become god hand level it might actually be interesting


----------



## manrae (Feb 19, 2008)

Griffith is too untouchable, it's becoming annoying...I'm rooting for G-man


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Feb 20, 2008)

Majeh said:


> thats like 13 chapters behind



huh?

scroll look up


----------



## ~L~ (Feb 20, 2008)

I can't wait to see them fight, and i want to see Griffith personally fight not his minions. it's been too long


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Feb 20, 2008)

i would like for griffith to just get damaged and hurt in SOME WAY... thats all


----------



## ~L~ (Feb 20, 2008)

well he has been tortured, mutilated and crippled for one year, i'd say we have seen him damage enough  

i reckon we'll prob get to see griffith have one more glorious fight to hype him more before seeing him getting hurt. but then again berserk is pretty unpredicatable.


----------



## Segan (Feb 20, 2008)

Yeah, Griffith got some awful treatment. Still, it was his own fault that got him there.


----------



## ~L~ (Feb 20, 2008)

Cause he was too devastated that Gutts left him and had to comfort himself by taking the virginity of the princess  

It still was a horrible punishment, it made me sick. Berserk is pretty hardcore in torture  He should have been given the chance to kill the father or the torturer  The torturer died too easily.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 20, 2008)

I want to see what was under Griffith's mask after the torture.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 20, 2008)

Griffith should pay for what he did to Guts big time.

And when it happens i'll laugh HARD


----------



## Segan (Feb 21, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> I want to see what was under Griffith's mask after the torture.


Pretty sure you've seen guys whose faces were terribly scarred. Griffith most likely was no different, just a few more scars and wounds.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Feb 21, 2008)

*Chapter 293 - Serious Business*



Evil Genius

Link removed
​


			
				Tadatos from Mangahelpers said:
			
		

> English
> Young Animal Young has published today, February 20, the first image of the chapter 293.February 22 is the possible date of release.
> The title is 第293話　静寂なる闇, and the possible traduccións would be
> "The darkness which becomes calmness"


----------



## Muk (Feb 21, 2008)

so on friday =]

can't wait


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Feb 21, 2008)

Guts v.s. Griffith has been a long awaited battle in the making ever since he became apart of the GodHand. I just need to freshin' up on the current events of the manga in order to see how Guts can stack up...


----------



## Muk (Feb 21, 2008)

Actually i want to see another Zodd vs Gutts first

they had a nice battle in the castle and on the graveyard

they should have one more before Gutts beats the shit out of Griffith


----------



## Traveller~ (Feb 21, 2008)

I haven't read berserk in quite a while, I suppose I should catch up. Last chapter I read was after the attack by the pirates whilst at sea I think?


----------



## Segan (Feb 21, 2008)

Yeah, that's how I read Beck as well.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks for the awesome upload Lucifer


----------



## Taleran (Feb 21, 2008)

The armies are forming up the battle is nigh


next chapter 3/14


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 21, 2008)

thanks for the upload lucifer ... 

dammit, you beat me to it


----------



## ryne11 (Feb 21, 2008)

(waits eagerly for a translation)


----------



## Segan (Feb 21, 2008)

@ryne11's sig: Hey, I own a PS2 copy of Okami. If Capcom makes a sequel dependant on the Wii counterpart sales, then by all means, I'm for it.

Anyway, thanks for the raw, Lucifer.


----------



## manrae (Feb 21, 2008)

Is the scanslation coming 2morrow?


----------



## ~L~ (Feb 21, 2008)

oh damn i can't view the raw right now  i shall humbly await for the scans, any idea how long that usually takes? this is my first time actually waiting for a new chapter since i had the privilege of marathoning the manga  

as for the griffith, well we all know eventually he will be defeated by gutts, but i'd just like to see him have one fight with him raping the opponent completely before he goes down. unless the mangaka decides to drag this on for another twenty years.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 21, 2008)

Honestly a little disappointed with this new chapter.  Just throwing that out there.


----------



## ~L~ (Feb 21, 2008)

Say it isn't so Parallax


----------



## Kuwabara (Feb 22, 2008)

Am I the only one who actually got extremely hard when the horse-rape scene happened? I need to know this to decided whether or not I should register as a sex offender


----------



## Segan (Feb 22, 2008)

Just keep your mouth shut about this. Whether it's a joke or not, I'm not interested in knowing that at all...

Ever.


----------



## Muk (Feb 22, 2008)

~L~ said:


> oh damn i can't view the raw right now  i shall humbly await for the scans, any idea how long that usually takes? this is my first time actually waiting for a new chapter since i had the privilege of marathoning the manga
> 
> as for the griffith, well we all know eventually he will be defeated by gutts, but i'd just like to see him have one fight with him raping the opponent completely before he goes down. unless the mangaka decides to drag this on for another twenty years.



well depends on evil genius if they are fast the weekend

if it takes long maybe a week


----------



## Taleran (Feb 22, 2008)

du du du da du du du du du du du da


Abridged Finale


----------



## Bender (Feb 22, 2008)

Aye, btw any of you guys think Silat and Daiba will join Gut's crew? 

Seems like it since they both have good reasons

Silat wants to return glory to his clan and can defeat Rakshas 

Ganishka dies and Daiba can avenge him by joining Guts


----------



## Segan (Feb 23, 2008)

Silat is a possibility, but Daiba...somehow I can't believe, Ganishka will die just like that. Surely he will lose, but it would be a nice twist, if he survived and teamed up with Guts.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Feb 23, 2008)

well a god hand-level ganishka teaming up with gutts would be sweet, especially after ganishka offered gutts to join with him. that inner beast of gutts though must be insanely powerful, it seemed totally confident it can take down griffith... i want to see the fairy king already


----------



## manrae (Feb 23, 2008)

How long does it normally take for a scanslation to come out?


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Feb 24, 2008)

Berserk 293 by Binktopia


----------



## Felix (Feb 24, 2008)

Thank god, next chapter is March 13.
I missed my dose of Berserk.
What happened to the Kushans? It has been so much time that I can't recall.


----------



## Sasuke (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks Lucifer!


----------



## Pintsize (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## manrae (Feb 24, 2008)

yeah that  was a bit of a dissapointment...but at least Berserk is back


----------



## Fubar (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm getting withdrawal from Gutts not killing stuff.


----------



## Power16 (Feb 24, 2008)

The Glory is back!!!


----------



## serger989 (Feb 25, 2008)

Chapter was worth the wait, however...

I hope I'm alive by the time this finishes, if this turns out to be like, Golgo 13 or something which started in 1969... Yet still goes! I dunno if I can live long enough to see it to the end ;P At least my kids/grandkids can I suppose... ;P

What I want to see the most in this series is the gang running into Griffith and them piecing everything together that Guts was the raid leader of the band of the hawk and realizing the connection he and Griffith once had. That day, shall be glorious.


----------



## Jotun (Feb 25, 2008)

ZzZzZzZzZzZzZz


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Feb 25, 2008)

this chapter was ok... i guess more ominous build-up, and the hot naked women was kinda cool. its neat seeing that more or less insignificant former general become like the main leader of midland, maybe he will get elected their president or some shit to replace the king later?


----------



## Knut (Feb 27, 2008)

Mhhh, i am kind of dissappointed, by the current development of berserk. Don?t get me wrong, i like this manga and i think, that the first 13 tanks with the history of guts and the wonderful and special friendship with Griffith, were brilliant. (The summit of the god hand too, of course. ^^)
This whole elfenarc was not of my taste but i will give miura that. Then the ressurection of griffith and the fight against the inquisitors were great, in my opinion. 
But with vol. 21-22 my critisism starts a little bit. I feel, that muira has lost his edge and he don?t exactly know himself, what to do with his manga. 
I mean, griffith is way to overpowered in my opinion and this whole kushans stuff is irritating me. Now the emperor wants to climb a new step in evolution, because being an apostel is not enough anymore? I understand his reasoning, but it feels weird for me. 
On the one hand i like it, that guts now have some comrades again but on the other hand, berserk has become less mature for me. I can?t recall the berserk "feeling" i had at the beginning of the story. 
And yes, the newest chapter was a little bit....eventless, to say it in that way. ^^
As i stated it above, i don?t want to offense the fans here, this is only my opinion. You are free to disagree, of course. ^^


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Feb 28, 2008)

i think the mangaka has aged and grown moer "matuer" and less interested in senseless violence for its own sake essentially. he wants more important moral lesssons conveyed nowadays


----------



## Knut (Feb 28, 2008)

Ok, i give you that. But to what kind of moral lessons are you refering? To an apostel jumping in a tank filled with "virgin water?" It is not so, that berserk is not so violent anymore, as it was some years ago. It has still a lot of violence, rape and blood in it. Of course, as i stated it above, guts now has some comrades again and this whole schielke-berserk armor stuff, is interesting. It is not my taste but nevertheless interesting. But i don´t see any further advanved or superior moral lessons. It is the old thing. Kraskar is as long sure, as she is within the range of my sword and i have to choose between protection or revenge. Some "lessons" are possibly laid out on the other characters, for example farnese or serpico. That is right. But i don´t see the story as a whole, moving in the direction you stated.


----------



## Muk (Feb 28, 2008)

honestly i think it really is just more of an "intermission" right now

mirua is doing a good job of this intermission

casca is probably one of the biggest problem for guts right now

torn between two goals

just like the beast inside of guts is bound so is the outer guts bound by ties right now


----------



## Sasori (Feb 28, 2008)

^ Quite a nice analogy there.


----------



## Captain_Phallus (Mar 3, 2008)

what chapter did the anime ended at?


----------



## Muk (Mar 3, 2008)

Captain_Phallus said:


> what chapter did the anime ended at?



read it from the beginning

you'll miss out on all the beauty that is berserk if you don't


----------



## Parallax (Mar 3, 2008)

agreed, if you watched the anime, its always better just to start from the beginning to see all the things left out of the anime.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Mar 3, 2008)

Anime suckz no puck, skullknight, etcc.. I hateee it


*Spoiler*: _ending_ 



wtf gay


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Mar 6, 2008)

The anime should definetly be redun with a better budget and an 18+ badge. 

That way you can give people the goodness of Berserk animated the way it was meant to be


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Mar 12, 2008)

*第294話　エクソダス*
*Episode 294 - EXODUS*

*Offical Preview*​


----------



## Segan (Mar 12, 2008)

So, Griffith's doing a pretty good job to evacuate Windham without getting himself physically involved.

That way the Apostles are totally free to rampage against Ganishka's minions and Griffith will surely take care of Ganishka. Hopefully we will get a much better idea of Griffith's powers.

Not to mention that I'm excited for how Ganishka will turn out to be.


----------



## Muk (Mar 12, 2008)

damn that's some nice art and battle formation right there


----------



## Parallax (Mar 12, 2008)

That spoiler pic looks sweet


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 12, 2008)

Looks awesome, can't wait.


----------



## G@R-chan (Mar 13, 2008)

Yeah Miura is on a roll, next chapter on March 28th.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 13, 2008)

Bros before hoes



and is that minister foss I see?


----------



## Parallax (Mar 13, 2008)

Yes!!  Thanks for the raw and new chapter in 2 weeks.  Sweet.


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 13, 2008)

thanks for the raw!

Awesome that it's only two weeks until next chap


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 13, 2008)

i would hope its just 2 weeks considering how uneventful the last two chaps are




*Spoiler*: __ 



 at least those cool kushan guards made an appearance and griffith is finally about to invade but jesus so much build up


----------



## Pintsize (Mar 14, 2008)

Huh, they had it taken down at request of Dark Horse comics a few weeks ago. Glad that it's back.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 14, 2008)

New chapter was alright, better than the last one for sure.  Glad to see another one coming out this month.


----------



## manrae (Mar 15, 2008)

When can we expect a scanslation?


----------



## Shikashi (Mar 15, 2008)

Tomorrow? Don't know.


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 15, 2008)

Pintsize said:


> Huh, they had it taken down at request of Dark Horse comics a few weeks ago. Glad that it's back.



It was never actually taken down...the message was there but you could still access every single chapter on the site, lol.


----------



## Power16 (Mar 15, 2008)

Did 293 scan come out?


----------



## Felix (Mar 15, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> It was never actually taken down...the message was there but you could still access every single chapter on the site, lol.



Kind of, not directly that is


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 16, 2008)

i coudlnt really read what the women were saying in the crowd....

but yeah silat sounds like he is going to become a major figure or something, he sees past the whole hawk delusion apparently


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Mar 16, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> i coudlnt really read what the women were saying in the crowd....



use zoom? 

they were saying like "I can't see ahead.", "Don't leave the ranks!", "Why Are We Stopping?", "Shh! Be Quiet", "Why Have We Stopped?", "I Wonder If Something Happened with The Person from Before?", "Stop Touching My Ass", etc...


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks a bunch for the scanalation.


----------



## Segan (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks Lucifer.

Looks like Silatt does realize that Griffith ultimately doesn't necessarily have to be what most people are hoping for. He may be the perfect ally for Guts later on.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 16, 2008)

Online Reading

What manga is that, with the crazy looking guy holding the guitar? XD

DMC? /no idea what that is


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Mar 16, 2008)

Kalam Mekhar said:


> Online Reading
> 
> What manga is that, with the crazy looking guy holding the guitar? XD
> 
> DMC? /no idea what that is



Detriot Metal City it's funny manga



			
				Segan said:
			
		

> He may be the perfect ally for Guts later on.



that would be nice


----------



## Pintsize (Mar 16, 2008)

Anyone know where I can get a different file than the .rar type? My trial of WinRar has just expired.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Mar 16, 2008)

eh.. I am using winrar 3.61 cracker version

Mediafire


----------



## Segan (Mar 16, 2008)

Pintsize said:


> Anyone know where I can get a different file than the .rar type? My trial of WinRar has just expired.


Eh, so what? You can stil use winrar after expiration...


----------



## Felix (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks for the scan.
Downloading


----------



## ryne11 (Mar 16, 2008)

Good shit as always.

Only thing I hate is the wait, even if it isn't that long of a wait


----------



## Pintsize (Mar 16, 2008)

Segan said:


> Eh, so what? You can stil use winrar after expiration...



Oh, it said it wasn't going to work, so I believed it and deleted it. Know if you can redownload it?


----------



## Segan (Mar 16, 2008)

Pretty sure you can. You just have to deal with the pop-in that gives you the choice to buy winrar. Just ignore it and close it, then proceed to use winrar.


----------



## fxu (Mar 16, 2008)

*Berserk 294 by Binktopia*


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 16, 2008)

silat, zodd, schierke, gutts, puck, and slann would be an awesome final team vs griffith and all his d00dz


----------



## Segan (Mar 17, 2008)

Why the hell would Slann take part in that? Her kind of affection to Guts is of sadistic and playful nature...like she's gonna bother and help Guts against one of her own kind.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 17, 2008)

who says the god hand all love each other or care for each other at all? if slann sees gutts and especially his inner beast as more entertaining than neo-femto (parituclalry if she believes femto is getting too ambitious) then she might very well help gutts. i dont think slann CONSTANTLY complimenting gutts throughout the entire story is coincidental


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Mar 17, 2008)

Predictions Thread  lolz

my fave pairining


----------



## Segan (Mar 17, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> who says the god hand all love each other or care for each other at all? if slann sees gutts and especially his inner beast as more entertaining than neo-femto (parituclalry if she believes femto is getting too ambitious) then she might very well help gutts. i dont think slann CONSTANTLY complimenting gutts throughout the entire story is coincidental


Wait...what?

1. The God Hand are pretty much indifferent to each other. Which means, Slann won't give a shit whether or not Neo Griffith gets too ambitious or whatever.

2. And there's the glaring and blatantly obvious fact that Guts hates the God Hand down to the heart of his soul. Slann makes absolutely no exception.

3. Leave alone the fact, that Slann's presence would make Guts go apeshit insane over time due to the brand on his neck.

I don't think there will ever be this kind of team-up. It's quite a bit different from Guts and Zodd.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 17, 2008)

1. ok but certainly she wouldnt refrain from going against griffith if she is fond of his enemy

2. yes thats true but he hates one of them much much more than the rest

3. i have a feeling schierke can resolve that with witchcraft

gutts + zodd is more obvious though yeah


----------



## Segan (Mar 17, 2008)

How can Slann be indifferent to Griffith and still go up against him? Indifference is effectively the same as neutrality. Sure as hell it's going to prevent Slann from going up against Griffith.

You don't go up against someone who is AT THE VERY LEAST every bit your equal, just because you felt like it.


----------



## Shikashi (Mar 17, 2008)

Segan said:


> He may be the perfect ally for Guts later on.


Perfect? Seriously? The guy is probably useless against Apostles, no?


----------



## Segan (Mar 18, 2008)

Shikashi said:


> Perfect? Seriously? The guy is probably useless against Apostles, no?


I meant his attitude. And Silat together with the other Bakiraka may be a very good intelligence source and usable as scouts.

The offensive powers should be delivered by Guts and his companions anyway.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Mar 18, 2008)

That Silat... he seems like he's gonna be doing something quite epic soon enough, since he's been just an observer so far
I'm gonna say he's joining up with Gutts' team 

Oh and when is the next chapter?


----------



## Zephos (Mar 18, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> who says the god hand all love each other or care for each other at all? if slann sees gutts and especially his inner beast as more entertaining than neo-femto (parituclalry if she believes femto is getting too ambitious) then she might very well help gutts. i dont think slann CONSTANTLY complimenting gutts throughout the entire story is coincidental



Oh jesus christ.

Not this shit again.

She's an evil demi-god who enjoys the sluaghter and destruction that Griffith is no doubt bringing about.

She's an uber bad guy.

The only difference between her and Griffith is that there's nothing personal between Gutts and her.

This is a stupid idea and the only reason your even thinking about is "HUH HUH TITS" isn't it.


----------



## Fang (Mar 18, 2008)

I just can't get past the Zodd vs Gutts fight for some reason. I don't know why...


----------



## Segan (Mar 18, 2008)

I Я TWF said:


> I just can't get past the Zodd vs Gutts fight for some reason. I don't know why...


You mean, you're re-reading the fight?


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 18, 2008)

Zephos said:


> Oh jesus christ.
> 
> Not this shit again.
> 
> ...



i dont know, i dont think we should just assume that all the members of God Hand are intrinsically and permanently evil, or evil in the exact same way. havent you heard of a villian in a story indirectly joining forces with the hero in that story, to fight a different villian? it happens a lot, and it by no means indicates that the hero and the helper villian agree philosophically at all. i do think the fact Slann is the only feminine demon king may make her a little more in alignment with gutts simply because she may feel attracted to his pain, his struggles, his determination, and so forth, even more than whatever comparatively random chaos griffith will unleash. remember Slann is interested in a more intimate and individual sort of torment, unlike Femto who is more of a political/mass casualty kind of a demon king.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Mar 18, 2008)

I wonder... just what kind of an end will Berserk have...
Considering a small group of humans are going up against a bigger group of (though mostly less gifted) humans, then demons, then the God Hand...
Indeed, this kind of theme of "underdog" and "humanity" has been done by many mangakas, though this time... it just seems to have gotten out of hand. Gutts can't even approach one of the God Hand without his brand gushing out blood, of course it's not like he would care with the berserk armor taking over... and that would either result in his death or the death of everyone around him.
Then there are the powers of the God Hand... freeeaky powers

Of course, it just might be that he dies while also killing Griffith, which would defy all of the prophecies by the God Hand and God himself

But, of course, God *was* created by humans, so it might be natural that humans can defy it...
Amirite?


----------



## Fang (Mar 19, 2008)

Segan said:


> You mean, you're re-reading the fight?



Effectively...yes.


----------



## Segan (Mar 19, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> i dont know, i dont think we should just assume that all the members of God Hand are intrinsically and permanently evil, or evil in the exact same way. havent you heard of a villian in a story indirectly joining forces with the hero in that story, to fight a different villian? it happens a lot, and it by no means indicates that the hero and the helper villian agree philosophically at all. i do think the fact Slann is the only feminine demon king may make her a little more in alignment with gutts simply because she may feel attracted to his pain, his struggles, his determination, and so forth, even more than whatever comparatively random chaos griffith will unleash. remember Slann is interested in a more intimate and individual sort of torment, unlike Femto who is more of a political/mass casualty kind of a demon king.


Not sure if you realize it yet, but you're clearly expressing your personal wishes because you took a liking to Slann, who happens to be the only female in a group dominated of males.

I, too, am somewhat fond of Slann, but I'm not going as far as bringing that up in a serious discussion about Berserk. Considering the circumstances and Miura's tendency to stay logical and consistent in plotting, it's more than unlikely that Slann is going to form some sort of alliance with Guts. The reasons have been stated before, and your argument is nothing but "yes, but..."



Squiddy Avenger said:


> I wonder... just what kind of an end will Berserk have...
> Considering a small group of humans are going up against a bigger group of (though mostly less gifted) humans, then demons, then the God Hand...
> Indeed, this kind of theme of "underdog" and "humanity" has been done by many mangakas, though this time... it just seems to have gotten out of hand. Gutts can't even approach one of the God Hand without his brand gushing out blood, of course it's not like he would care with the berserk armor taking over... and that would either result in his death or the death of everyone around him.
> Then there are the powers of the God Hand... freeeaky powers
> ...


I hope, it will be a really epic ending. When it gets crucial, Miura never failed to deliver. However, what I expect, is Guts' death and nothing less. Or, if he doesn't die, he will have a life with no future, forever known, despised and hunted as the killer of the one who was loved by everyone and saved the entire kingdom and defeated the tyrannous Ganishka and the Kushans.

The former is more likely, though. I don't think Miura wants to continue Berserk for the rest of his life.


----------



## Legendarywun (Mar 19, 2008)

Zephos said:


> This is a stupid idea and the only reason your even thinking about is "HUH HUH TITS" isn't it.



Haha, that totally sounds like Lackinglack


----------



## Shikashi (Mar 19, 2008)

Segan said:


> Not sure if you realize it yet, but you're clearly expressing your personal wishes because you took a liking to Slann, who happens to be the only female in a group dominated of males.
> 
> I, too, am somewhat fond of Slann, but I'm not going as far as bringing that up in a serious discussion about Berserk. Considering the circumstances and Miura's tendency to stay logical and consistent in plotting, it's more than unlikely that Slann is going to form some sort of alliance with Guts. The reasons have been stated before, and your argument is nothing but "yes, but..."
> 
> ...



You'd think that by the end Miura would cut Guts some slack, your ending makes sense, I don't like it though.


----------



## Muk (Mar 19, 2008)

I wouldn't mind an ending where the rest of the world thinks Gutts killed their hero with only a select few knowing the real truth.

Gutts saved them from Femto sacrificing all for his assension beyond the Godhand XDDD

Maybe with the church girl being a historian or something and its story only recorded among the elfs and witches the true legend lives on

and Gutts becoming one who will continue hunting the Godhand wouldn't be a bad ending either, since Godhands are pretty much immortal, Gutts becoming the next "skull knight" wouldn't be a bad ending either,

only appear from time to time and only on the eclipse to go head to head with femto


----------



## Shikashi (Mar 19, 2008)

Muk said:


> I wouldn't mind an ending where the rest of the world thinks Gutts killed their hero with only a select few knowing the real truth.
> 
> Gutts saved them from Femto sacrificing all for his assension beyond the Godhand XDDD
> 
> ...


Make it happen, Miura!


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Mar 20, 2008)

Currently in the process of re-reading and catching up to date on current mangas.  I am going to start Berserk now since in between releases are so long that it'll be easy and enjoyable to catch up.  I still watch some episodes in the anime from time to time, so I am still a fan even though I am behind!  Plus the anime trailer kick arse.  

I just want to ask if anyone knows what chapter or even begins the next arc after the insect / demon faerie girl one.  I remember it being one of the first few arcs after the Eclipse and birth of Femto.

Thanks


----------



## Zephos (Mar 20, 2008)

Hokage Naruto said:


> Currently in the process of re-reading and catching up to date on current mangas.  I am going to start Berserk now since in between releases are so long that it'll be easy and enjoyable to catch up.  I still watch some episodes in the anime from time to time, so I am still a fan even though I am behind!  Plus the anime trailer kick arse.
> 
> I just want to ask if anyone knows what chapter or even begins the next arc after the insect / demon faerie girl one.  I remember it being one of the first few arcs after the Eclipse and birth of Femto.
> 
> Thanks



Right in the middle of Volume 16.


----------



## Luc?fer (Mar 21, 2008)

*第295話　末神*
*Episode 295 - Final God*

*Offical Preview*​


----------



## Segan (Mar 21, 2008)

Hey, what? How come you get a picture from a chapter that is supposed to come out in one week? o_0


----------



## Zephos (Mar 21, 2008)

Segan said:


> Hey, what? How come you get a picture from a chapter that is supposed to come out in one week? o_0



The Young Animal website puts up previews like that.


----------



## Muk (Mar 21, 2008)

damn teasers!!!!!!!!

that looked fucking awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

that's why miura has a phd? or was it a master? XDDD


----------



## ifira (Mar 22, 2008)

Berserk is back? Woohoo! i-need-to-recap mode.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 22, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> i dont know, i dont think we should just assume that all the members of God Hand are intrinsically and permanently evil, or evil in the exact same way. haven't you heard of a villian in a story indirectly joining forces with the hero in that story, to fight a different villian? it happens a lot, and it by no means indicates that the hero and the helper villian agree philosophically at all. i do think the fact Slann is the only feminine demon king may make her a little more in alignment with gutts simply because she may feel attracted to his pain, his struggles, his determination, and so forth, even more than whatever comparatively random chaos griffith will unleash. remember Slann is interested in a more intimate and individual sort of torment, unlike Femto who is more of a political/mass casualty kind of a demon king.



Slann is evil, evil, evil. There isn't any super philosophical reasons why she is evil, she has nothing to lose or gain from assisting Femto or Gutts for that matter. Femto has grand dreams which by proxy of level of destruction he can cause, the greater of the two evils, but do you really expect much depth from a demon god who specializes in rape and orgies? She is lust incarnate, she feeds off the desperation of the every day man, a desperation caused by suffering, pain, and anguish of his every day life. This un-escapable fact will drives man to find a means of escape, and sex is the means of escape allowing for man for that moment only to focus on pleasure.  She will not join Gutts and Gutts would rather die then receive help from a godhand. Most of all it's down right tacky for a Godhand to join Gutts just because she wants that berserker dick in the ass any how.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 23, 2008)

you guys make good points against slann helping gutts but i still think its POSSIBLE. i am not saying it will happen though


----------



## Traveller~ (Mar 27, 2008)

epic **


----------



## Segan (Mar 27, 2008)

And we end up waiting for another 2 months...

But damn, Ganishka has turned into something scary...


----------



## Power16 (Mar 27, 2008)

Wow! At least we know when the next chapter is...


----------



## Muk (Mar 27, 2008)

next chapter will be epic

he's taking his time drawing every detail =]


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 27, 2008)

cool it looks like some of the neo hawk may very well die finally, but of course if griffith even gets hurt that would be a shock


----------



## Coteaz (Mar 27, 2008)

Looks like Ganishka's plan worked...

Rape inc.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 28, 2008)

~L~ said:


> holy shit  he sure has become ugly. i keep looking at his nose(s).
> 
> his art has always been really good. pek and very graphic too....sometimes a little too graphic
> 
> ...



thats exactly the problem; how can anyone take ganishka seriously? even now, griffith isnt exactly worried at all


----------



## ~L~ (Mar 28, 2008)

quite true  But i don't mind much simply cause i really want to see some griffith pwnage.


----------



## Segan (Mar 28, 2008)

I think, Ganishka should be a few hundred meters in height now...


----------



## Muk (Mar 28, 2008)

well the thing is even in the golden age griffith seemed so untouchable

so its no wonder that even now griffith is untouchable

he'll have his minion do most of his work this time around though XD

can't wait for the translation


----------



## Detonator_Fan (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow, may 23.
I hope Togashi don't get any funny ideas from him...


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 28, 2008)

griffith will have to fight. his minions stand zero chance at all against super ganishka. considering his best minion zodd utterly failed vs regular ganish


----------



## Shikashi (Mar 28, 2008)

Christ... please kill Apostles, please kill Apostles, please kill Apostles.


----------



## Muk (Mar 28, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> griffith will have to fight. his minions stand zero chance at all against super ganishka. considering his best minion zodd utterly failed vs regular ganish



that's true but i want to see ganishka utterly pwn those apostle first before griffth's steps in


----------



## Segan (Mar 28, 2008)

I doubt the Apostles will engage against Ganishka, and I doubt that Griffith will command them to do so.

More likely that Griffith will do some "divine" show and reveal his powers, which will put people in awe...


----------



## ~L~ (Mar 28, 2008)

the fangirl in me wants to see griffith do something like what teresa did to rosemary in claymore


----------



## manrae (Mar 28, 2008)

when can we expect a scanslation?


----------



## Coteaz (Mar 28, 2008)

Am I the only one who likes Ganishka better than Griffith?


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 29, 2008)

Coteaz said:


> Am I the only one who likes Ganishka better than Griffith?



i liked femto a lot better than this version of griffith

but super ganishka rules period, i want to see how he fights


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Mar 29, 2008)

I want to see Ganishka at least make Griffith sweat 

Sure, Griffith was very much at ease against Ganishka back then, but he was as calm, when he was tortured in that tower...


----------



## Segan (Mar 29, 2008)

Squiddy Avenger said:


> Sure, Griffith was very much at ease against Ganishka back then, but he was as calm, when he was tortured in that tower...


So you mean, in reality, Ganishka tortured Griffith while it seemed the opposite?


----------



## ~L~ (Mar 29, 2008)

Coteaz said:


> Am I the only one who likes Ganishka better than Griffith?


those who oppose the hawk must die

(except gutts)  



Segan said:


> So you mean, in reality, Ganishka tortured Griffith while it seemed the opposite?


wait what? since when did ganishka tortured griffith? the torturer died a too easy death compared to what he did during that one year.


----------



## Segan (Mar 29, 2008)

~L~ said:


> those who oppose the hawk must die
> 
> (except gutts)
> 
> ...


Well, you might want to read the two posts before yours.

I was sarcastic.


----------



## Zephos (Mar 29, 2008)

Squiddy Avenger said:


> Sure, Griffith was very much at ease against Ganishka back then, but he was as calm, when he was tortured in that tower...



This is your imagination.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Mar 29, 2008)

Segan said:


> So you mean, in reality, Ganishka tortured Griffith while it seemed the opposite?



wut?


I just want Griffith to die


----------



## ~L~ (Mar 29, 2008)

Segan said:


> Well, you might want to read the two posts before yours.
> 
> I was sarcastic.


i know, i wasn't actually replying to your post, i misquoted


----------



## Shikashi (Mar 29, 2008)

Squiddy Avenger said:


> wut?
> 
> 
> I just want Griffith to die



So do... 99% of the people who visit this Topic, what you said still makes no sense.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Mar 29, 2008)

what i'm saying is simple: Griffith is always calm, you must be retarded if you think that doesn't make sense


----------



## Shikashi (Mar 29, 2008)

That's not the stupid part about your post.


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 29, 2008)

I totally forgot there was a chapter this week ?____? thanks for the RAW, scan available yet?


----------



## GaNTZeR (Mar 29, 2008)

^ like 2 days ago berserk 295 scan is already out 

it seems arc is nearly end.. the world is doomed

u know abyss means...


----------



## Coteaz (Mar 30, 2008)

Just read the scan and...

Rape them, Ganishka. Rape them all.


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks for the scan!


----------



## Segan (Mar 30, 2008)

So he has been to the Hell's abyss? Gotta wonder what exactly was going on there...


----------



## Matariki (Mar 30, 2008)

Zodd was badass in this chapter.


----------



## Segan (Mar 30, 2008)

What? He had a single panel with both his eyes almost popping out...and you call that badass?


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Mar 30, 2008)

read the latest chapter

Griffith doesn't look so smug now


----------



## MaPHacK (Mar 30, 2008)

If only they would have animated it past the first 26 episodes .  It would be so epic.


----------



## Segan (Mar 30, 2008)

MaPHacK said:


> If only they would have animated it past the first 26 episodes .  It would be so epic.


No, it would have sucked, just like the first 26 episodes.

And judging by your nick, you're playing Diablo 2?


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 30, 2008)

interesting ganishka possessed hell itself? thats kinda fascinating, maybe this might be an intriguing match-up after all, a reincarnated demon king vs the materialization of hell


----------



## Bender (Mar 30, 2008)

Chapter fucking EPIC

Any you guys able to interpret what Sonia had said at the end of the chapter?


----------



## Chaotic Flare (Mar 31, 2008)

> Chapter fucking EPIC
> 
> Any you guys able to perceive what Sonia had said at the end of the chapter?



Thought it was kinda weird 

"The world of objection is finished"

The way she says it it's like Gashinka the last obstacle before griffith changes the world, so i guess guts will go up against him after the 'event'


----------



## Segan (Mar 31, 2008)

I think, I will wait for EG's scan to come out. Hopefully someone will post a ddl link here.


----------



## GaNTZeR (Mar 31, 2008)

there is different translation from skullknight.net



			
				yota821 said:
			
		

> Sonia - It will end.  The laws (now this can have many interpretations, such as reasoning, rules, etc., but I'll stick with laws) of this world will now end.





			
				Draulix said:
			
		

> Sonia: It will end. The principles of this world will now end.





			
				Draulix's Note said:
			
		

> The word "Reason" or "理" in her sentence, to me it feels and sounds more like the "Principle" of the world will end, but law also seems to be a good choice of wording.



Ominous quote


----------



## ~L~ (Mar 31, 2008)

i just read the chapter X3 i want the fight to go down already lol...can't wait xD


----------



## Taleran (Apr 1, 2008)

Segan said:


> No, it would have sucked, just like the first 26 episodes.




hmmmmmm?


oh and goddamn 

WACKY WAVING INFLATABLE ARM FLAILING TUBE MAN


----------



## Lusankya (Apr 2, 2008)

Hmm....looks like its not gonna be stomp.


----------



## Yoburi (Apr 3, 2008)

This manga waste too much time i want to see Gutts this year i don't care about this king or Griffth after all the God will win anyway.


----------



## Zephos (Apr 3, 2008)

Yoburi said:


> This manga waste too much time i want to see Gutts this year i don't care about this king or Griffth after all the God will win anyway.



You don't like a heavily relevant central part of the plot that is no way shape or form a waste of time?
Guess your just shit out of luck than huh.


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 3, 2008)

i cant wait to see griffith to go all out
time to see his full power.

i really hope ganishka rapes him real hard.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Apr 3, 2008)

ganishka raping griffith hard is pretty unlikely

but yeah it should be itnriguing if ganishka has really "possessed hell" and apparently like sonia said "the law of reason has ceased to operate"


----------



## Segan (Apr 4, 2008)

Yoburi said:


> This manga waste too much time i want to see Gutts this year i don't care about this king or Griffth after all the God will win anyway.


We have seen Guts for quite a long time (two or three volumes), that's how long the Vritannis arc was.

Besides, we gotta see the conclusion between Ganishka and Griffith first. And I'm itching to see, what Miura has planned for both of them.


----------



## Yoburi (Apr 4, 2008)

Zephos said:


> You don't like a heavily relevant central part of the plot that is no way shape or form a waste of time?
> Guess your just shit out of luck than huh.



When did i say that??? I like Griffth but Ganishka could be dead now this guy will face a man who control Zood what chance he have?

And yes it is a waste of time (not the plot)too much useless talk in this arc.


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 4, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> ganishka raping griffith hard is pretty unlikely
> 
> but yeah it should be itnriguing if ganishka has really "possessed hell" and apparently like sonia said "the law of reason has ceased to operate"


 
apostels (zodd and co) were pretty useless against normal ganishka, we saw that. now it's up to griffith to handle ganishka, and even if griffith wins the battle (most probably it's gonna be that way anyway), i think it's gonna be tough case for griffith. otherwise there would be no reason for mangaka to concentrate on ganishka and his power upgrade this much.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Apr 4, 2008)

i think miura knows that we know griffith will win. so he is doing this stuff with ganishka for some other purpose


----------



## Segan (Apr 5, 2008)

Look, I don't like to play pseudo mod, but this is one of these (favorite) threads I ABSOLUTELY DON'T WANT to be derailed.

That means, both of you be nice. BOTH.

Or polite, at least.


----------



## ~L~ (Apr 5, 2008)

i would love to see griffith wtfpwn ganishka, i just want one fight of griffith, one extremely glorious fight before we see gutts defeating him in the end, which is sure to happen somehow or rather.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 5, 2008)

This is one of the best mangas ever.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Apr 6, 2008)

~L~ said:


> i would love to see griffith wtfpwn ganishka, i just want one fight of griffith, one extremely glorious fight before we see gutts defeating him in the end, which is sure to happen somehow or rather.



it would be a little disapponting after all this build up of "super ganishka" for him to just be effortlewssly destroyed... i hope there is a prolonged battle actually, that wipes out the neo-hawk besides griffith, zodd, and maybe sonia or a few others. too much apostle fodder i think. 

but i am more interested in switching back to gutts and company with the whole fairy king and casca's memories and all that stuff. also the possibiltiy of the black haired kid on the beach playing a more significant role, and of coruse i'd like to see what skull knight is doing


----------



## ~L~ (Apr 6, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> it would be a little disapponting after all this build up of "super ganishka" for him to just be effortlewssly destroyed... i hope there is a prolonged battle actually, that wipes out the neo-hawk besides griffith, zodd, and maybe sonia or a few others. too much apostle fodder i think.
> 
> but i am more interested in switching back to gutts and company with the whole fairy king and casca's memories and all that stuff. also the possibiltiy of the black haired kid on the beach playing a more significant role, and of coruse i'd like to see what skull knight is doing


lol xDD well i must day i am a little bias towards griffith so i don't mind if this happened at all  i don't think it's going to go like super rapestorm aka teresa vs rosemary of course. but i'd be satisfied if we can finally see griffith fight, enough of him sitting on the horse, i want to see him actually fight. 

yes, i really want to see casca regained her memories. i know the bond between griffith, gutts and caska can never be regained, but i really did like their friendship. i would be lying if i said i wasn't happy when griffith saved her from the falling rocks.


----------



## Zephos (Apr 6, 2008)

I honestly do think Ganishka will be owned without major loss on the Hawk side.
The point of Ganishka's transformation I think will be to let Griffith finally really show himself as the glorius "saviour" rather than the man ridinga round on horseback smiling and winning people's hearts.
Nothing else would make a godhand take real action than something like what Ganishka has turned himself into.

Furthermore, I think Sonia (prophetically) and Griffith have anticipated this sort of thing as part of fate. That this fight will truly allow Griffith to conquer the world's heart. Ganishka is just playing into the Godhand's plans.


----------



## ~L~ (Apr 6, 2008)

Zephos said:


> I honestly do think Ganishka will be owned without major loss on the Hawk side.
> The point of Ganishka's transformation I think will be to let Griffith finally really show himself as the glorius "saviour" rather than the man ridinga round on horseback smiling and winning people's hearts.
> Nothing else would make a godhand take real action than something like what Ganishka has turned himself into.
> 
> Furthermore, I think Sonia (prophetically) and Griffith have anticipated this sort of thing as part of fate. That this fight will truly allow Griffith to conquer the world's heart. Ganishka is just playing into the Godhand's plans.


I get the feeling however some apostles will be lost on Griffith's side, simply cause i see him as the type that only fight when he needs to. Or i don't know, he can win more hearts by actually going in first showing his bravery? 

does anybody here prefer griffith's human look before, his current human looks too pretty for me, it's the hair looking like feathers xD yes, hawk thing i know :3


----------



## Segan (Apr 7, 2008)

Not to mention, it appears, that Ganishka is apparently mainly a phyiscal force, now that his Apostle form is made of flesh.

In that case, if he has no high resistance to magic and reality warping (if Griffith does possess it currently), Ganishka is still screwed.

And it's also his first time in that form. Which means he has no experience and has to test out his new abilities first.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Apr 7, 2008)

one question is how might people react to what griffith might have to engage in in order to defeat the new ganishka though. if he does things that are obviously non  human in nature, i think that might require some explaining. after all, bakirakas are at least on to him already


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Apr 7, 2008)

i think by the end of this fight every1 will know griffith is not human anymore.i would very be disappointed if ganishka can't even deal a huge damage to griffiths army.


----------



## Coteaz (Apr 7, 2008)

We all know that Ganishka will be defeated by Griffith in the end. But what I really want to see now is Rashkas vs. Griffith...


----------



## Zephos (Apr 7, 2008)

If Griffith (and I also think he'll defintly have to) takes a non-human form to fight he'll probably have one in line with his image. Like a big glowing hawk.
I really doubt he's either capable, or would transform into a Femto like thing in front of all the sheep.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Apr 8, 2008)

Coteaz said:


> We all know that Ganishka will be defeated by Griffith in the end. But what I really want to see now is Rashkas vs. Griffith...



rashkas fascinates me greatly. he is one of those "i play both sides" characters that i love. his amazing ability to confuse those elephants during the kushan invasion was cool too. but i dont see him defeating griffith obviously, even if he did seem confident he could earlier


----------



## Parallax (Apr 8, 2008)

Zephos said:


> If Griffith (and I also think he'll defintly have to) takes a non-human form to fight he'll probably have one in line with his image. Like a big glowing hawk.
> I really doubt he's either capable, or would transform into a Femto like thing in front of all the sheep.



I think this too, I would like to see the Femto design return but I really don't see it appearing any time in the near future.


----------



## ~L~ (Apr 8, 2008)

Zephos said:


> If Griffith (and I also think he'll defintly have to) takes a non-human form to fight he'll probably have one in line with his image. Like a big glowing hawk.
> I really doubt he's either capable, or would transform into a Femto like thing in front of all the sheep.


that a good point, to keep in line with his savior image.

although personally, Femto's design isn't as scary/appalling as the other godhand designs that people who freak out at the first sight. he still looks like a hawk, just a black hawk.


----------



## cricent (Apr 9, 2008)

Hey, I don't mean to be annoying but I just recently finished watching the berserk anime and I loved it, but now I want to get into the manga.. but is there a place where I can get info on this manga?  Like what chapter its on in Japan(if still not complete) and what in America?  

Thanks!!


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Apr 9, 2008)

cricent said:


> Hey, I don't mean to be annoying but I just recently finished watching the berserk anime and I loved it, but now I want to get into the manga.. but is there a place where I can get info on this manga?  Like what chapter its on in Japan(if still not complete) and what in America?
> 
> Thanks!!



its not complete. its on chapter 295 in japan, i dont know about USA, try doing a google search or maybe there's info about it at Link removed, it probably has a link to dark horse, the USA publisher's site. 

the anime not only is less than half the manga so far, it also omits many events, so you'll probably want to read the entire manga from chapter 1 to truly appreciate the story


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Apr 10, 2008)

come to think of it griffith might alter his form to further increase his peons fanaticisms level. apostle flying around would surely freak out the masses.


----------



## Zephos (Apr 10, 2008)

~L~ said:


> that a good point, to keep in line with his savior image.
> 
> although personally, Femto's design isn't as scary/appalling as the other godhand designs that people who freak out at the first sight. he still looks like a hawk, just a black hawk.



Remember the Holy See scripture described a Hawk of Darkness too, as being bad.
Griffith probably shouldn't go that way..


----------



## Parallax (Apr 10, 2008)

when the suppossed Dark age that Griffith starts then maybe the Femto design will return


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 10, 2008)

I thought that Griffith lost the Femto design for good when he was reborn?


----------



## ~L~ (Apr 10, 2008)

Zephos said:


> Remember the Holy See scripture described a Hawk of Darkness too, as being bad.
> Griffith probably shouldn't go that way..



I don't recall that at all xD but thanks. in that case, yeah griffith would prob take the form of a glowing hawk, the one he used against zodd.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 11, 2008)

Griffith is truly unstoppable when he is in that form.


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Apr 11, 2008)

~L~ said:


> I don't recall that at all xD but thanks. in that case, yeah griffith would prob take the form of a glowing hawk, the one he used against zodd.



it was what farnese thought the black swordsman was the hawk of darkness.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 11, 2008)

The black swordsman as the hawk of darkness makes sense when you think about it.


----------



## Muk (Apr 11, 2008)

the black swords man does make sense if you know nothing about gutts or the other world like farnese was in the past


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Apr 11, 2008)

specially if he's leaving a trail of dead bodies in his wake it would make a lot of sense.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Apr 20, 2008)

Griffith's going to kick some serious demon emperor ass next chapter


----------



## Shikashi (Apr 20, 2008)

berserkhawk z said:


> Griffith's going to kick some serious demon emperor ass next chapter



Unfortunately, yes.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 20, 2008)

I still hope that in the end that Gutts gets his revenge against Griffith.


----------



## Shikashi (Apr 20, 2008)

There will be a lot of pissed off fans if he doesn't. As in, the exploding-kamikaze type.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 20, 2008)

I agree that I would be one of those piss off fans too.


----------



## Vasqy..? (Apr 20, 2008)

Hey, guy I ahvent read Berserk in a while whats the latest chap, last one I read was 292...links to downloads would graciously accepted with rep.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 20, 2008)

I don't remember where the downloads are at the moment sadly.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 21, 2008)

Wow, I just read the most recent chapter. It's amazing how similar Ganishka is to the description of the Daemon Prince Ghargatuloth, also known as The Prince of a Thousand Faces. The latter was described as a spear of flesh kilometers high with gigantic tentacles branching from the top, each adorned with a different face. I'm interested to see what the nature of Ganishka's new powers are.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 21, 2008)

I am very impress by the power of Ganishka too.


----------



## Segan (Apr 21, 2008)

@Arishem: Now you made me curious about WH40K. Wanna recommend me some real good novels?

And also, where are all those amazing pics from your sig from?


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 21, 2008)

What is WH40K?


----------



## Segan (Apr 21, 2008)

Warhammer 40000. Don't know what the number stands for, though. Maybe the amount of years after the original ancient Warhammer Fantasy setting?


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 21, 2008)

Oh I see and is that the sequel to Warhammer?


----------



## Segan (Apr 21, 2008)

I think, you should wait for Arishem's explanation. I'm just abuot as clueless as you are ^__^


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 21, 2008)

Ok I will wait for Arishem's explanation too.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 21, 2008)

Actually, WH40k and WHF are two different universes. They just have a similarity in the presence of Chaos. The 40,000 in the former is the actual AD year. As for my set, I usually use official art from the game's site or novel covers. There's a lot of great stuff out there to choose from. Anyway, I'd suggest these novels for you to read: The Eisenhorn Omnibus, The Space Wolf Omnibus, and the Ciaphas Cain Omnibus. Each omnibus collects three complete stories, and they're only 11 US each. Most omnibuses are 750+ pages long.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 21, 2008)

I see and thank you for answering my question so well too.


----------



## Segan (Apr 21, 2008)

Arishem said:


> Actually, WH40k and WHF are two different universes. They just have a similarity in the presence of Chaos. The 40,000 in the former is the actual AD year. As for my set, I usually use official art from the game's site or novel covers. There's a lot of great stuff out there to choose from. Anyway, I'd suggest these novels for you to read: The Eisenhorn Omnibus, The Space Wolf Omnibus, and the Ciaphas Cain Omnibus. Each omnibus collects three complete stories, and they're only 11 US each. Most omnibuses are 750+ pages long.


You givin' me links to the sites? Too lazy to search for them ^__^

Thanks for recommending me some novels. Maybe I'm lucky and I can find them in German.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm pretty sure there is german novels since Germany is a big market place to sell books and such.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 21, 2008)

Here you go. 
Eisenhorn Omnibus: Link
Space Wolf Omnibus: Link
Ciaphas Cain Omnibus: Link


----------



## Segan (Apr 21, 2008)

Ah, thanks.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 21, 2008)

Those books sound like a great buy.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 21, 2008)

I fixed the first link. 

Back on topic: what do you think is going to happen with Ganishka? Do you think he is going to decimate Griffith's forces first and then get taken down or immediately get owned? I'm hoping it's the former. My theory is that he had the potential to beat Griffith, but that chance was dashed when the people were warned to stay inside. That must have cost him hundreds of souls at the very least.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 21, 2008)

My guess is that Emperor Ganishka will killed a good portion of Griffith's forces but will not be able to killed Griffith or any of his fellow Apostles either.


----------



## Segan (Apr 22, 2008)

Arishem said:


> I fixed the first link.
> 
> Back on topic: what do you think is going to happen with Ganishka? Do you think he is going to decimate Griffith's forces first and then get taken down or immediately get owned? I'm hoping it's the former. My theory is that he had the potential to beat Griffith, but that chance was dashed when the people were warned to stay inside. That must have cost him hundreds of souls at the very least.


Somehow I doubt that his new powers have any connections to the lives he killed with the mist in the reincarnation process.

I'm hoping for some exciting, prolonged battle. But if I think about it, there's absolutely no point in Griffith's forces to take part in any kind of fight against such a big ass monster. No point in sending the Apostles either.

It's also very unlikely that there will be any kind of fight against the Kushans themselves after seeing there's a monster in their ranks. Either they flee or join the Hawks.

My take on the scenario is that Griffith will tell his armies to stand back and then goes to face Ganishka on his own. Without any close witnesses (except the Bakiraka, maybe), the rest will watch from far away.


----------



## Muk (Apr 22, 2008)

honstley i hope griffith sends in his troups

also i believe its taking mirua this long cause he's drawing the big scale battle for him to release the next chapter


----------



## Zephos (Apr 22, 2008)

Muk said:


> honstley i hope griffith sends in his troups



Griffith isn't that stupid.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 22, 2008)

That true that Griffith is pretty smart compare to the average joe.


----------



## Shikashi (Apr 22, 2008)

Not "smart", brilliant. Too bad he's a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and a rapist.

Yo, when's the next chapter coming out? I don't think coloring more DB will get me through the wait. Jesus Christ, Miura, you bastard.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 22, 2008)

I agree that Griffith is that too.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Apr 26, 2008)

Shikashi said:


> Not "smart", brilliant. Too bad he's a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and a rapist.
> 
> Yo, when's the next chapter coming out? I don't think coloring more DB will get me through the wait. Jesus Christ, Miura, you bastard.



Griffith's not gay i mean he's nailing the friggin princess of midland.

Bissexual maybe cause of his night with old man Gennon, that did have a purpose though so the night meant nothing to him it was just to secure his fortune.


----------



## Muk (Apr 26, 2008)

he still felt discusting after doing it with that old guy

well he did take his revenge though


----------



## Segan (Apr 26, 2008)

Don't worry, Griffith is not gay. But you know, he's a pretty cold-calculating guy. Pretty easy for him to figure out how much easier it was to get money by the way of seducing a rich and perverted old man instead of fighting battles to no end just to get some small fry lords to pay him.


----------



## Muk (Apr 26, 2008)

well he kept his goal always in his sight

only time he lost it was when guts beat the shit out of him

but griffith afterwards was back to his old self and did everything to reach his goal

though his saying you should know as well Gutts ... Gutts is human and has the typical double standards


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 26, 2008)

But Gutts is not gay at all since being rape does not count at all.


----------



## manrae (Apr 26, 2008)

[Dave] Griffith is gay...GAY GAY GAY! [/Chappelle]


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Apr 27, 2008)

Griffith wanted to end up with Casca, but knew he couldn't, in order to fulfill his dream. All the same, he was hurt to find 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 her and Gatts being together.


 
And his sentiment towards Gatts isn't sexual, either. He says that Gatts is the only one who made him lose sight of his dream.

And, Muk, Griffith wasn't disgusted at what he did with that old guy. He simply did what was logical, he felt nothing about it. He clarified that when he met that old guy for the second time.

So... old Casca or new? I think the new one's cute, and looks better with long hair.
Also... Gaiseric is the shit. I'm working on about three different sigs/avatars of him. I just want to know more about him and Void!!X3

I've read the first 28 volumes, at this point.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 27, 2008)

I think that both the old and new Casca is cute.


----------



## Vault (Apr 27, 2008)

i wonder how gatts is going to defeat femto because right now griffith looks haxx 

maybe the skull knight


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 27, 2008)

Maybe the skull knight will give gutts his powers making him strong enough to fight femto and win?


----------



## Majeh (Apr 27, 2008)

where can i find the latest scanned chapters..?


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 28, 2008)

I think you can find them on the Outskirts Trading Post forum.


----------



## TicoTico (May 2, 2008)

*Could a kind soul please upload chapters 292-present day for me?* I'll be their rep-slave for all eternity! >.<

Anyone know what happened to the Berserk Manga Pimping Project?


----------



## Arcanis (May 2, 2008)

TicoTico said:


> *Could a kind soul please upload chapters 292-present day for me?* I'll be their rep-slave for all eternity! >.<




At the bottom you can find 292-295.


----------



## serger989 (May 2, 2008)

I hope Silat joins Gutts and his crew, he just seems like the type to do so. When he refused to join the Band of the Hawk because he takes fate into his own hands, that was badass. He's definitely someone worthy of becoming a much more prominent character. And dayummmm! The emperor is freaking huge, I wonder how Griffith will defeat such a thing and at the same time, appear utterly angelic towards his followers. He will probably just stare at him but he might actually have to fight with the kind of power the emperor obtained.


----------



## Emperor Time (May 8, 2008)

So Gutts has only had sex with three characters right? Since he was raped by Donovan and had sex with Casca and with that female apostle that had killed Corkus during the Eclipse. Was Gutts with anyone else or was that it?


----------



## Segan (May 8, 2008)

I don't consider rape as "having sex"...


----------



## Emperor Time (May 8, 2008)

But then how come it counts in prison though?


----------



## Segan (May 8, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> But then how come it counts in prison though?


Huh? If that does, it's a crapload of bullshit.

And besides the topic anyway.


----------



## Emperor Time (May 8, 2008)

Your right so Gutts only had sex with Casca and the female apostle that had killed Corkus during the Eclipse?


----------



## KLoWn (May 8, 2008)

Does it matter?


----------



## Emperor Time (May 8, 2008)

Yeah your right, it just that there so much sex in this manga which is why I mention this.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (May 12, 2008)

I can't see how Guts will beat Griffith, either he's going to get one massive powerup or someone else is going to do it like Skull Knight.


----------



## Segan (May 12, 2008)

Guts already has a weapon that could potentially take out Griffith. Now, what he needs is an one-in-a-million chance.


----------



## Zephos (May 12, 2008)

Segan said:


> Guts already has a weapon that could potentially take out Griffith. Now, what he needs is an one-in-a-million chance.



What makes you think the Dragonslayer can harm Griffith?
We still don't even know what Griffith's exact nature is right now.


----------



## Muk (May 12, 2008)

he demoted himself to a human body

even with his all so awe-inspiring power he's got a human body and can now be killed


----------



## Segan (May 12, 2008)

Zephos said:


> What makes you think the Dragonslayer can harm Griffith?


The fact that Guts was able to destroy the flesh body of Slann.

And yes, I'm aware that Slann simply let that happen. Despite that, based off this incident, I think the Dragonslayer *might* have the potential to kill Griffith.

I've been wondering, what would have happened, if Guts hadn't been blocked by Zodd back then on the Hill of the Swords. Would the Dragonslayer have missed like just about anything that was thrown at Griffith? Or would Griffith have had to evade or even block the Dragonslayer?

In light of Slann's explanation about the Dragonslayer's ability, I believe, Zodd's interference was more than just a fancy-flashy setup Miura randomly threw in. It was to conceal what might have happened, if Guts had been able to follow through.

Of course, realistically speaking, if Zodd had not interfered, Guts might just have been killed right on the spot.


----------



## cha-uzu (May 12, 2008)

I'm sorry this is an old question probably but, If man created the Idea of Evil... is there an Idea of Good? I mean there are both emotions right?


----------



## Muk (May 12, 2008)

good question

i got no answer to that

there maybe one or miura just choses not to address it

or it may be revealed later

but as of now there exist only one side the idea of evil

i think the dragonslayer is indeed unique in that it is but a slap of iron too large to be a sword and yet it is the only weapon capable of killing those apostal and their alike due to it being drenched in so much of their power and blood


----------



## cha-uzu (May 12, 2008)

Muk said:


> good question
> 
> i got no answer to that
> 
> ...


Well if there isn't an Idea of Good then there is no win for Gutts... I mean, A evil power like Griffith is too powerful to defeat with evil... The comming chapter may be telling of that. Evil vs Evil only makes greater Evil I would think. Berserks outlook is bleak anyway tho! LOL


----------



## Emperor Time (May 12, 2008)

So if the Idea of Good exists then maybe it will give Gutts a major powerup?


----------



## qks (May 12, 2008)

have i missed the new chapter or is everybody still waiting


----------



## Sasuke (May 12, 2008)

I think it's out 22nd of may..so you didn't miss it


----------



## Muk (May 12, 2008)

not out yet as far as i know

now thing is berserk isn't a story about good vs evil

besides gutts does things as necessary as possible so the idea that only the "idea of evil" exist might be very true

and in the end he may end up becoming the being more evil than griffith to destroy him  or he may not

since it is defined as that the idea came from man it is possible that man can destroy the idea as well

as far "beyond" the reach of man as the idea seems to be since man is its creator maybe its only weakness is man.

it usually works out somehow in that direction one way or another


----------



## Emperor Time (May 12, 2008)

So am I on your Ignore list or were you kidding around?


----------



## Berserkhawk z (May 13, 2008)

Segan said:


> I've been wondering, what would have happened, if Guts hadn't been blocked by Zodd back then on the Hill of the Swords. Would the Dragonslayer have missed like just about anything that was thrown at Griffith? Or would Griffith have had to evade or even block the Dragonslayer?



I actually have a theory that everything happens because that's Griffith's power, like if he wills that nothing should hit him then fate will make sure that nothing will.

Kind of like having the power of intense destiny manipulation like all arrows missing him and stones missing him, because he's not allowed to be hit at all maybe until he forges his dream or maybe never.

So Zodd's showing up on the hill of swords might have been destiny's way of protecting Griffith from harm in that situation, i actually think that he's unhittable but still tangiable.


----------



## Zephos (May 13, 2008)

Muk said:


> he demoted himself to a human body
> 
> even with his all so awe-inspiring power he's got a human body and can now be killed



That's entirely assumption.

Which I'm sure will be smashed to bits by the oncoming chapters.


----------



## Jotun (May 14, 2008)

I still think Guts is going to dig deeper in his darkness at one point.

There's also the possibility of a team attack on Gryffith, who knows.


----------



## Sasuke (May 14, 2008)

Just how popular is Berserk in Japan?


----------



## Emperor Time (May 14, 2008)

Well it one of the most popular Seinen in all of Japan.


----------



## Parallax (May 15, 2008)

I believe it's the most popular seinen in the world, with Bastard!! coming in second, but I could be wrong


----------



## Emperor Time (May 15, 2008)

And third is Battle Angel Alita: Last Order I think.


----------



## Zephos (May 15, 2008)

Vagabond ring a bell?
And if were talking series that aren't running anymore, than add Lone Wolf and Cub, and Akira.


----------



## Eloking (May 16, 2008)

Hmmm I've been quite busy the last year and I would like your help to get back on track.

Can someone send me a link or the file for the last 5 chapther of Berserk?


----------



## Chiyo-chan (May 16, 2008)

@ Eloking

Try Evil Genius . They have the latest chapters


----------



## Eloking (May 19, 2008)

Got them! 

I'm gonna bookmark that website. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Emperor Time (May 19, 2008)

I wonder how Puck became so funny?


----------



## manrae (May 19, 2008)

Has anybody else wondered whatever happened with Gut's eye?

I've read the manga completely, but I'm confused as to why his eye went out on him


----------



## Arcanis (May 19, 2008)

It was during the eclipse, one the apostles/monsters was holding him down while Griffith had fun with Casca () and at the climax it sticks one if its fingers in his eye. Or more like... Gutts moves his head towards the finger and gets his eye stuck there. =/


----------



## Aldric (May 19, 2008)

Yeah Vagabond is the only seinen that sells like a shonen

40 millions something I think

Then Berserk, then Bastard!!, around 30 millions each

I think 20th Century Boys was massively popular as well


----------



## Berserkhawk z (May 19, 2008)

Damn and i thought that Berserk was the most popular Seinen manga


----------



## Jicksy (May 19, 2008)

i just finished watching the anime...

does nyone know which manga chapter the story continues in?

i just want to read on for now lol 

ill probs read the beginning of berserk in manga after i've caught up to the original storyline


----------



## qks (May 19, 2008)

-edit


didnt know i wasnt aloud to post that my bad


----------



## Arcanis (May 19, 2008)

lol I'm not sure you can post that here...


----------



## Bender (May 19, 2008)

qks said:


> *Spoiler*: __



LOL

You should delete that unless you want to get permanently banned dude....


----------



## Wuzzman (May 19, 2008)

bathhouse anyone? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I have to say the old argument of whether or not Casca didn't enjoy it or not has been stirred in me. is it me or did he let her go when he came(or did she come ^_^) hmmm


----------



## Random Member (May 19, 2008)

I better hurry and catch up in JJBA so I can start back on Berserk again with no interruptions. It seems I've been missing out on some...interesting stuff


----------



## Zephos (May 19, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> i just finished watching the anime...
> 
> does nyone know which manga chapter the story continues in?
> 
> ...



Read it from the start. Picking up where the anime left off is a bad idea.


----------



## Segan (May 19, 2008)

Wuzzman said:


> bathhouse anyone?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


I doubt Casca actually enjoyed it, but I would reckon she really had an orgasm.


----------



## Wuzzman (May 20, 2008)

Segan said:


> I doubt Casca actually enjoyed it, but I would reckon she really had an orgasm.



thats all I want people to admit  
jk


----------



## Emperor Time (May 20, 2008)

Isn't Vagabond based on a true story and Casca only loved Gutts by then too.


----------



## Jicksy (May 22, 2008)

are chapters 293-295 scanned yet?


----------



## Segan (May 22, 2008)

asdj said:


> Chapter 296 is finally here:
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy


Oh god, thank you.

Now I get why Miura took another break. This chapter was just overwhelming. Miura better make a kickass departure for Ganishka, if he's going to lose anyway.

He's just too awesome. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Damn! At first I thought, Ganishka was going to be a stationary one, seeing as how he seemed to sprout directly from earth into sky.

But now he's moving and stomps his own men with his so ridiculously huge legs.


----------



## Pintsize (May 22, 2008)

Any pics for those of us who wait for things to go online?


----------



## Segan (May 22, 2008)

Pintsize said:


> Any pics for those of us who wait for things to go online?



There you go =3


----------



## Arishem (May 22, 2008)

I'm dl it right now. The wait to see this form in action better have been worth it.


----------



## Segan (May 22, 2008)

Arishem said:


> I'm dl it right now. The wait to see this form in action better have been worth it.


Oh yes, it is, oh yes.

And there's something interesting happening on the seas where Guts and Co. is. Just a relatively small detail, but the consequence of realizing this one is huge.


----------



## Sasuke (May 22, 2008)

Thanks for the raw!


----------



## Zarathoustr4 (May 22, 2008)

Segan said:


> Oh yes, it is, oh yes.
> 
> And there's something interesting happening on the seas where Guts and Co. is. Just a relatively small detail, but the consequence of realizing this one is huge.



hmm ... not sure about what it means. The only time I have seen that happening was just before 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the begining of the eclipse




Did we got to see this happened another time? 

If not I'm clueless about what it could imply...


Anyway, GREAT chap. I'm very hasty to read the trans.

Oh, btw...

*Spoiler*: __ 



The look of griffith at the end is awesome. He is so gonna rape him HARD


----------



## Mat?icha (May 22, 2008)

awesome chapter, i cant wait to see awesome upcoming fight.


----------



## Emperor Time (May 22, 2008)

It an impressive chapter like always.


----------



## Segan (May 23, 2008)

It's pretty clear that the Behelith is reacting to Ganishka's power-up.

The Behelith gets a "normal" facial expression, whenever the God Hand are summoned, or whenever the gates to their realms are opened, whichever point of view is more accurate.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (May 23, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 would it be safe to say the behelith assuming a coherent facial expression indicates ganishka succeeded in turning into the equivalent of the 6th member of God Hand?


----------



## Muk (May 23, 2008)

@abonormal


*Spoiler*: __ 




it is save to assume that ganishka achieve something that the behelith do not approve of as their facial expersion show


----------



## Segan (May 23, 2008)

Muk said:


> @abonormal
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Following your logic, the Behelith didn't approve of the eclipse either, did it?

Nah, seriously, I think it has more to do with the shifting of the Abyss into the real world, caused by Ganishka as a result of achieving power from it. After all, the Behelith is ultimately a key (and door) to open to another dimension.


----------



## Muk (May 23, 2008)

hmm i don't remember what a behilith looks when a godhand appears ...

but i think it looked different then ganishka's summoning


----------



## Segan (May 23, 2008)

Usually it looks like it's crying blood, when the God Hand are summoned. But since the Behelith isn't used at all here, it probably simply serves as an indicator of something descending from beyond the mortal realm.

Like the rebirth of Griffith at Albion's.


----------



## Munken (May 23, 2008)

Berserk 296 by AOM


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (May 24, 2008)

Fucking finally...now to wait 3 more months for the actual fight.  Good chapter though, I like Ganishka's design even if it's a bit simplistic.  I can't decide whether I want Griffith to rock him or for it to be a good fight.


----------



## Muk (May 24, 2008)

what ya blabering about the next chapter is announced to be june 13th

that's like 2 weeks

it took mirua this long to draw this chapter cause of all the details he put into ganishka

try that all by yourself and meet the 1 month deadline 

that'll be almost impossible to do


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (May 24, 2008)

I was mostly kidding, but I didn't know the next one was so soon, that's great news.


----------



## Segan (May 24, 2008)

I hope you were kidding with Ganishka's design being simplistic...


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (May 24, 2008)

Obviously there is an insane amount of detail but he's just a bunch of faces and tentacles..All of the Neo Band's transformations have looked cooler imo.

Don't get me wrong though, he looks great.  God knows how long those pages must have taken to draw.


----------



## Arishem (May 24, 2008)

Ganishka's design is fairly simplistic, as in being not too different from human in profile. The primary differences are his trunk like legs, tentacle clusters, and face covered head. However, Miura has loaded tons of detail onto his body, and that is what makes it so impressive IMO.


----------



## Segan (May 24, 2008)

I get what you mean.

Miura's pretty consistent to follow the line "form follows function".

Ganishka doesn't need all that much fancy design stuff. He seeks pure power. And Miura gives him the form that perfectly responds to his desire. He's like a walking mountain.


----------



## Arishem (May 24, 2008)

I wonder if the transformation has impacted his intellect. The whole "look at the pretty red blossoms" seems very childish and simple for one who was the Demon Emperor of his nation.


----------



## Segan (May 24, 2008)

Nah, it would seem that he didn't recognize his men. From his point of view, it's like us watching ants on the ground, too small and indistinctive.

Makes me wonder just how tall he is. Certainly more than 100 meters. Maybe up to 500 meters?


----------



## Parallax (May 24, 2008)

Amazing chapter worth the long wait.


----------



## Bender (May 24, 2008)

Poor Ganishka he got all that power yet he's about to get his ass owned badly


----------



## Segan (May 24, 2008)

Are you sure? Even though I'm sure that Griffith is the superior one of the two, I very much doubt that Griffith took Ganishka's power-up into consideration.

But then again, he might have foreseen it...


----------



## Bender (May 24, 2008)

Segan said:


> Are you sure? Even though I'm sure that Griffith is the superior one of the two, I very much doubt that Griffith took Ganishka's power-up into consideration.



The dude's an apostle and he is the reincarnation of a Godhand member of course he should be able to tell when a little piece of Fodder like Ganishka would attempt such a thing. I mean afterall the Count tried to do it too 



			
				Segan said:
			
		

> But then again, he might have foreseen it...



Well duh, what was your first clue dude?   I'm pretty sure he wouldn't be calm for nothing. I mean Griffith can be calm through alot of things but it's pretty obvious he's going to rape Ganishka very very VERY badly.


----------



## iander (May 24, 2008)

i just dont see how the hell Griffith could defeat him without pulling out his uber demon powers for all to see.


----------



## Segan (May 24, 2008)

Oh, he could just take the form he defeated Zodd with. The shining hawk.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (May 24, 2008)

Can someone please tell me where to get, or better yet hook me up with the chapters after Ganishka is about to "power-up." I've been waiting for those chapters for a long time! I just dled 296 from this thread, but I need the cahps befopre that. Where are yall getting them ?


----------



## Flagg1982 (May 24, 2008)

Muk said:


> what ya blabering about the next chapter is announced to be june 13th
> 
> that's like 2 weeks
> 
> ...



Surely miura has assistants


----------



## Muk (May 24, 2008)

nope he does it alone

he doesn't use assistance

why do you think its a bimonthly manga


----------



## Emperor Time (May 24, 2008)

I think that Ganishka would barely lose to Griffth in a one on one fight.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (May 25, 2008)

i really hope that this is a good battle and not just a total one-way massacre like all of griffth's battles are as femto. ganishka deserves some respect for getting this far


----------



## Arcanis (May 25, 2008)

I completely agree. Ganishka at least needs to leave some lasting scar or mark in the world, he became a demigod for fuck sakes.

But I still want Griffith to own him, though I wonder exactly how he is going to do it? Is he just going to subdue and intimidate him again or will he actually bring out his God Hand powers?


----------



## Emperor Time (May 25, 2008)

Hopefully Ganishka will be able to severely injure Griffith before dying to him.


----------



## Tash (May 26, 2008)

Well I'm just now over half way through the manga and I'm loving it. Probably one of the most original manga I've read in a while. I'm particularly fond of how deep and complex the author can make a story of revenge to be, and how thorough Gutts is with it.

Also 


Red said:


> Heres an accurate description of gutts
> 
> Like I said he slashes and thats it.


----------



## Arcanis (May 26, 2008)

Oh wow. That description of Gutts is awesome.


----------



## Emperor Time (May 26, 2008)

But that only covers Gutts and Puck though.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (May 27, 2008)

Can't wait for Griffith to do something it's going to rock.

And once he does we will finally see what Guts is truly against.


----------



## Parallax (May 27, 2008)

That description by Red shows why he's so full of shit.


----------



## Emperor Time (May 27, 2008)

But Gutts can't help it that he likes to kill alot.


----------



## Segan (May 28, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> But Gutts can't help it that he likes to kill alot.


Huh?

He's simply accustomed to killing.


----------



## Emperor Time (May 28, 2008)

Well that what I meant since he had to kill to survive since he was 11 years old.


----------



## Segan (May 28, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> Well that what I meant since he had to kill to survive since he was 11 years old.


Since he was nine, boy...it's not a bad thing to get your timeline straight


----------



## Emperor Time (May 28, 2008)

But he still had his dad helping him at 9 whereas at 11 he was on his own.


----------



## Segan (May 28, 2008)

No, he killed Donovan on his own when he was nine years old. And he continued to participate in battles from there on while Gambino was crippled.

Starting from age of nine, boy...


----------



## Parallax (May 28, 2008)

Still to generalize Gutts as a random killing machine is quite fucking stupid.


----------



## Muk (May 28, 2008)

rofl that stick comic made me laugh

but its harsh to critisize a manga like that


----------



## Emperor Time (May 28, 2008)

No Gutts doesn't kill for fun but in order to survive. Also at nine Gutts only killed in battle to impress Gambino but at eleven had to start killing to survive like how he had to killed Gambino when he tried to killed him or when he fought the wolves to survive as well.


----------



## Segan (May 28, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> No Gutts doesn't kill for fun but in order to survive. Also at nine Gutts only killed in battle to impress Gambino but at eleven had to start killing to survive like how he had to killed Gambino when he tried to killed him or when he fought the wolves to survive as well.


Look, use common sense here.

Gambino was crippled when Guts was nine. And since he survived the first battle, it's only natural that he would participate in battles from there on. Alone. Without help.

Or do you seriously believe, Guts sat two years in the shelter before going into battlefields on his own? How would he have made a living? Or do you think Gambino would have taken care of him, out of pure love? The same Gambino that forced Guts into battlefields?

Yeah, right...

Guts killed since he was nine. On a regular basis.


----------



## Emperor Time (May 28, 2008)

That true but he had Gambino helpers helping him in battle too.


----------



## Segan (May 28, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> That true but he had Gambino helpers helping him in battle too.


No, he didn't. And I reckon, Gambino's action was the only and last help Guts received during his mercenary career (except for instances involving Zodd).


----------



## Emperor Time (May 28, 2008)

Well they did help him take on the weaker ones when he killed the leader of that group if I remember correctly.


----------



## Segan (May 28, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> Well they did help him take on the weaker ones when he killed the leader of that group if I remember correctly.


What are you talking about, now?


----------



## Emperor Time (May 28, 2008)

Remember when he killed the leader of this group of enemies and he show Gambino that he killed the leader and got the biggest prize money but Gambino did not care and rather be with his dog.


----------



## Segan (May 28, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> Remember when he killed the leader of this group of enemies and he show Gambino that he killed the leader and got the biggest prize money but Gambino did not care and rather be with his dog.


And you call THAT helping?

That's like saying a mercenary got helped killing an enemy because his comrades fought the other enemies close to him...


----------



## Emperor Time (May 28, 2008)

Well if he took on the whole group by himself then he had a chance of losing and dying back then since not until 18 could he take on 100 people for example and still win.


----------



## Segan (May 28, 2008)

I don't get your point.

Guts was on his own on battlefields since age of nine.


----------



## Emperor Time (May 28, 2008)

Yeah, your right.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (May 29, 2008)

I really need a Berserk season 2, preferably with a decent budget this time.

I don't think the first anime did it justice IMO


----------



## Emperor Time (May 29, 2008)

I agree since it ended at a cliff hanger.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (May 29, 2008)

they should probably wait for the manga to end then do the anime from the beginning.


----------



## Emperor Time (May 29, 2008)

That does make the most sense.


----------



## Muk (May 29, 2008)

or maybe just start with ova's and slowly recaping form the beginning until the catch up


----------



## Emperor Time (May 30, 2008)

Muk said:


> or maybe just start with ova's and slowly recaping form the beginning until the catch up



Guess what I said in my previous message.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (May 31, 2008)

Being quite honest i think that they should just remake the anime from the beginning like what they did with Hellsing's OVA's


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (May 31, 2008)

Finally got the chapter, and now I am left to wonder what direction will be applied in regards to the other Godhand interfering, as I don't believe Griffoth will, or should be able to defeat Ganishaka in his current state. Specifically, given the reactions of the Behelt, the implications and parts in Ganishaka's hellish ascension, and Griffoth's own "depowering" in being a physical entity (questionable), I don't see how he can win. Finally, I'm not taking the pope and the prophesis too seriously... just because.......

Also, I speculate Ganishka doesn't just have physical power or some such tripe, but that he has dimensional abilities, along with a relative immunity to reality warping. Still, I forget if the Godhand forms we saw on earth were choices of representation or their true forms. Damn, so many chapters ago.


----------



## Zephos (May 31, 2008)

Redux-shika boo said:


> Finally got the chapter, and now I am left to wonder what direction will be applied in regards to the other Godhand interfering, as I don't believe Griffoth will, or should be able to defeat Ganishaka in his current state. Specifically, given the reactions of the Behelt, the implications and parts in Ganishaka's hellish ascension, and Griffoth's own "depowering" in being a physical entity (questionable), I don't see how he can win. Finally, I'm not taking the pope and the prophesis too seriously... just because.......
> 
> Also, I speculate Ganishka doesn't just have physical power or some such tripe, but that he has dimensional abilities, along with a relative immunity to reality warping. Still, I forget if the Godhand forms we saw on earth were choices of representation or their true forms. Damn, so many chapters ago.



Griffith is still a Godhand.
I don't see why people keep electing to underestimate him.


----------



## Emperor Time (May 31, 2008)

I agree that Ganishaka will still lose to Griffth.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (May 31, 2008)

Zephos said:


> Griffith is still a Godhand.
> I don't see why people keep electing to underestimate him.



I know what you mean Zephos, cause theirs no way that Griffith got reborn without any of his powers even more proof that he can't be just human is that Zodd is following him and he would only follow the strongest that their is


----------



## Emperor Time (May 31, 2008)

And Griffith is possibly the strongest Godhand of all.


----------



## Bender (May 31, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> That does make the most sense.



I agree it,ll save us the trouble of looking at fillers


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 1, 2008)

I know since fillers are always terrible.


----------



## Segan (Jun 1, 2008)

Redux-shika boo said:


> Finally got the chapter, and now I am left to wonder what direction will be applied in regards to the other Godhand interfering, as I don't believe Griffoth will, or should be able to defeat Ganishaka in his current state. Specifically, given the reactions of the Behelt, the implications and parts in Ganishaka's hellish ascension, and Griffoth's own "depowering" in being a physical entity (questionable), I don't see how he can win. Finally, I'm not taking the pope and the prophesis too seriously... just because.......
> 
> Also, I speculate Ganishka doesn't just have physical power or some such tripe, but that he has dimensional abilities, along with a relative immunity to reality warping. Still, I forget if the Godhand forms we saw on earth were choices of representation or their true forms. Damn, so many chapters ago.


Meh, it's obvious as hell that Ganishka can only lose. Pretty much everyone agreed to that statement earlier. You simply can't fuck with a God Hand, human body or not.

However, the question is, how will he lose? How much damage will he deal to Griffith and Co.?


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 1, 2008)

i think that it would make sense for all the "fodder apostles" to die vs ganishka. perhaps even some of the more famous ones, zodd obviously an exception. also, sonia wont die. nor will that other human friend of hers. doubtful that the pope or other innocents get killed either, but possible.


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 1, 2008)

I hope the spy apostle doesn't die though.


----------



## ~L~ (Jun 4, 2008)

I just want Griffith to do something already 

Enough horsing around. I don't want the next chapter to simply be him posing on his horse again  Do something


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 4, 2008)

i agree. every chapter lately has ended like the exact same way, with a close up on griffith's face/griffith's bod/griffith on horse. i mean yeah he's a noble demon king, and the pope trusts him, we get it


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 4, 2008)

Well Griffith is bound to do something someday at least.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm hoping he does something next chapter but my money is on Gashinaka doing something impressive, otherwise Griffith's victory would seem shit.

All his victory would mean is that Griffith beat a big opponent if Gashinaka doesn't do anything soon


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 4, 2008)

For some reason I'm expecting Ganishka to tear through the Neo-Hawks, kill some innocents and then Griffith will ride in on his horse, flash his teeth, flip his hair and say "Head & Shoulders bitch, I have no dandruff" and after that it will be over. Big G will be nothing.


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 4, 2008)

That sounds like what will happen exactly.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 5, 2008)

MT, that is exactly the way I think things will go.  Don't mean that it wont be amazing though.


----------



## Ero_Sennin (Jun 5, 2008)

Anyone know why Miura-san only does 2 chapters a month (if we are lucky)?  You would think that if he wanted to write the longest manga ever that he would hurry up and do it before he gets old and gray.

296: The slow chapter plus the 2 chapter per month really made me not think very much of this chapter.  It was nice to see how everyone else was doing and their reactions to the impending upheaval that the Emperor is going to cause, but I could have done without the the other scenes...(I'm just wondering what kind of weaponry they will receive in Elfheim(sp?) and it seems they won't get there for at least another year or something)


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 8, 2008)

Well he takes his time in order to make every panel perfect in art quality.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 8, 2008)

The wait's totally worth it though for Miura's amazing artwork


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 8, 2008)

I agree with that.


----------



## Arcanis (Jun 8, 2008)

Two chapters per month?! I wish it was that way...

It's more like one chapter every 2 months.


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 8, 2008)

I wish it was two chapters a month as well.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 8, 2008)

You know what, sometimes I wish Miura would just release the storyline in a book or something =/


----------



## Arcanis (Jun 8, 2008)

No way, the art is a huge part of its charm and appeal.

What he could do is release a volume's worth of material in a set date every year. The wait may be a pain but at least he can stay consistent and we would get a constant amount of chapters instead of it fluctuating so much between a few... and few more.


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 8, 2008)

That sounds like a great idea Arcanis.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 9, 2008)

Is it true that Mr Miura has no assistants


----------



## Shikashi (Jun 9, 2008)

berserkhawk z said:


> Is it true that Mr Miura has no assistants



What? No.

I mean, I think he does.


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 9, 2008)

I think only HxH has no assistants.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 9, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> i think that it would make sense for all the "fodder apostles" to die vs ganishka. perhaps even some of the more famous ones, zodd obviously an exception. also, sonia wont die. nor will that other human friend of hers. doubtful that the pope or other innocents get killed either, but possible.



thats kinda dumb. Why send in the people you know can't win when your the only one who can fight him?


----------



## Marte1980 (Jun 9, 2008)

I hope the GriffithvsEmperor fight will be something more of the GriffitvsZodd fight. The problem is that there's a huge difference in their dimensions, so the fight will probably be decided by some sort of Griffith's spiritual power, I just hope it won't be lame.
I'm just waiting for the time when people will start to understand who Griffith really is. Unfortunately I don't see it happening soon.
And what the hell about Guts? I want to see the elf king!


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 9, 2008)

I wonder how strong the Elf King is?


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 10, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> I wonder how strong the Elf King is?



I can see him being pretty strong


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 10, 2008)

Wuzzman said:


> thats kinda dumb. Why send in the people you know can't win when your the only one who can fight him?



well otherwise it would seem pointless for griffith to have such a huge army. i dont know maybe youre right it will be 1 on 1 and everyone else just observes. that would feel too clean though

the elf king has to be extremely strong after all this hype and wait


----------



## Segan (Jun 10, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> *well otherwise it would seem pointless for griffith to have such a huge army.* i dont know maybe youre right it will be 1 on 1 and everyone else just observes. that would feel too clean though
> 
> the elf king has to be extremely strong after all this hype and wait


Someone doesn't seem to have heard of publicity.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 10, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> I wonder how strong the Elf King is?



He's the goddamn elf king, I expect him to easily be in the top tier of this series.


----------



## Vault (Jun 10, 2008)

but is the elf king gonna be small


----------



## Segan (Jun 10, 2008)

The Elf king should have magical powers, so size doesn't matter


----------



## Vault (Jun 10, 2008)

Segan said:


> The Elf king should have haxxed magical powers, so size doesn't matter



fixed 

and i guess your right


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 10, 2008)

I can't wait to see the Elf King

Hopefully we will see him right after Griffith rips Gashinaka a new one as a way to cool down after that spectacle


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 10, 2008)

i wonder what skull knight does all the time. seriously he's extremely strong but he's never around when stuff is actually going on


----------



## ~L~ (Jun 11, 2008)

guys spoiler pic 

*Spoiler*: __ 






I see white wings   



from here :


----------



## Segan (Jun 11, 2008)

That's darn awesome!


----------



## ~L~ (Jun 11, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 I'm just glad things are moving now  Griffith finally does something  I hope that's not like the only panel or something. And the rest of it is more Ganishka making red flowers bloom. I just want them to fight already  So excited X3


----------



## Segan (Jun 11, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just glad things are moving now  Griffith finally does something  I hope that's not like the only panel or something. And the rest of it is more Ganishka making red flowers bloom. I just want them to fight already  So excited X3


Lol, Ganishka making red flowers bloom xD

Out of context, that sounds just plain funny


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 11, 2008)

That just looks so awsome, i can't wait Griffith is going to kick some major ass.

I wonder how Griffith is going to dispose of Gashinaka maybe he will click his fingers and Gashinaka will implode?


----------



## Segan (Jun 11, 2008)

Actually, I'm guess that it will happen the same way Griffith put Zodd down, except that Griffith will kill Ganishka for real.


----------



## Muk (Jun 11, 2008)

hmm well ganishka from the looks of spoilers might have some ability to "hit" griffith

wether or not that is actually going to hurt him is another story


----------



## Segan (Jun 11, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It looks like he can spit fireballs.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 11, 2008)

Segan said:


> Actually, I'm guess that it will happen the same way Griffith put Zodd down, except that Griffith will kill Ganishka for real.



I could actually beleive this after seeing those light wings in the spoiler, would getting cut into chunks stop this Gashinaka though?


----------



## Muk (Jun 11, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 





yes that's what it looks like and well he might hit a flying target with it

but don't know if that's even going to be able to hurt griffith


----------



## Segan (Jun 11, 2008)

We shall see, we shall see...


----------



## Arishem (Jun 11, 2008)

Ganishka is probably going to get cut up into bite-size pieces. Going from what happened to Zod's horn, I think that Griffith's transformed state has the ability to slice stuff really well. He's like a giant lightsaber in the form of a hawk.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 11, 2008)

Griffith is going to peck him to death.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 11, 2008)

I wonder if Skull Knight is going to get a showing with all this stuff happening.

It would be funny if he was the Elf King cause Puck once said that he felt like an elf, nah i can't see that in fact


----------



## Muk (Jun 11, 2008)

well on evil genius forum there wonder around theories of the skull knight being the elf king

i wouldn't mind if he in the end is indeed the elf king

or took over as elf king


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 11, 2008)

It would definetly be an interesting twist


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 11, 2008)

skull knight isnt the elf king, since he's not an elf. hes the soul of that old emperor who ruled over what became midland. void: skull knight :: femto : gutts 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 yeah thats looks cool how ganishka shoots fireballs from his mouth. and it looks like griffith either transformed into a huge light hawk or summoned it somehow


----------



## Segan (Jun 11, 2008)

Nah, I doubt that the Skull Knight is the Elf King. I would guess that the Knight is kind of a native to a world people like Flora and the Elf King call home, which is wyh he gives off an aura similar to that of fairies and the like.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 11, 2008)

Griffith will superman that hoe!


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 11, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> i wonder what skull knight does all the time. seriously he's extremely strong but he's never around when stuff is actually going on



He's ridding the world of behits(sp?) and generally doing good deeds.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 11, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> He's ridding the world of behits(sp?) and generally doing good deeds.



while Griffith is busy supermaning hoes.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 11, 2008)

sucks that skull knight had to use all those behelits to save gutts from Slann back then in that crazy interdimensional warp. all that work for waste


----------



## Segan (Jun 12, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> sucks that skull knight had to use all those behelits to save gutts from Slann back then in that crazy interdimensional warp. all that work for waste




That's a sword. You don't fuckin' use up a sword! The beheliths he swallowed are still here.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 12, 2008)

Skull Knight won't be the Elf King but i do think we will meet him at the Elf kingdom, and we may even get some backstory on him


----------



## Segan (Jun 12, 2008)

Thank you man.

This is pure epicness.


----------



## Muk (Jun 12, 2008)

all the details no wonder he took so long to draw this XD

wish he had chosen a less complex pattern on skin detail for ganishka then we'd be back to 2 week a chapter

drawing this all alone must be a tiresome work


----------



## Wado (Jun 12, 2008)

You're welcome

This is indeed pure epicness, miura is a genius when it comes to scenes like this.

Really looking forward to the next chapter, can't wait to see how griffith will respond to this.


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks for the raw


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 12, 2008)

finally man, they are getting on it. actually they shoudl have started fighting, i'm kinda sick of 2 page ganishka panels now, occupies whole chapter with stupid steps. enough already


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 12, 2008)

The epic fight should be starting very soon.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 12, 2008)

Next chapter should truly be a clash of the titans. I can't wait to see Griffith's form fully manifest. Also, after reading the latest one, I'm convined that Ganishka's intellect has taken a hit after his transformation. The guy can't even recognize his right-hand man anymore.


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 13, 2008)

I guess that Ganishka gave up intelligence for more power?


----------



## Segan (Jun 13, 2008)

I don't think he gave up his intelligence, but rather he has more power than he could comprehend. Which already shows the difference between him and Griffith.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 13, 2008)

ganishka should have trained to control his power before fighting griffith *narutard*


----------



## Muk (Jun 13, 2008)

no date for the next chapter ... means it will take a very long time ... since mirua is going for epicness and skinn texture detail for each stop ganishka is taking


----------



## Segan (Jun 13, 2008)

Mat?icha said:


> ganishka should have trained to control his power before fighting griffith *narutard*


Except there was no time for that.

Ganishka went to the capital as fast and possible, and went straight to the reincarnator. And Griffith also immediately went after Ganishka, once he resolved his matters in Vritannis with the Alliance of the Holy Sphere.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 13, 2008)

it will be interesting next chapter definitely. at least the set up and preview of the fight is finally done. ganishka looked cool walking, a creepy huge devil giant. i was amazed that one kushin magician was still alive at all, he's pretty tough dude. one thing: ganishka's head is above the clouds so theorietically the commoners will never see how neo femto demolishes ganishka


----------



## Vault (Jun 14, 2008)

this chapter was fucking awesome griffth charging up was epic :shrooms


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 14, 2008)

if Griffith fires a Kamehameha  wave I sooo lol......


----------



## MaPHacK (Jun 15, 2008)

I really don't understand why only the first 26 eps were turned into anime.  This anime needs to continue!  It is such a good manga don't you think they would profit off of making it into an anime?!?!?


----------



## Bender (Jun 15, 2008)

LOL

Ganishika is gonna raped so hard


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 15, 2008)

Wait. Is Griffith riding his horse while his horse is riding on a giant Light Hawk?


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 15, 2008)

I think so?


----------



## MaPHacK (Jun 16, 2008)

MaPHacK said:


> I really don't understand why only the first 26 eps were turned into anime.  This anime needs to continue!  It is such a good manga don't you think they would profit off of making it into an anime?!?!?



^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 16, 2008)

MaPHacK said:


> I really don't understand why only the first 26 eps were turned into anime.  This anime needs to continue!  It is such a good manga don't you think they would profit off of making it into an anime?!?!?



Yeah it really does, i would actually like it if they went back to the start and did it properly like putting in all the good stuff they missed like Silat, Skull Knight, Bakiraka and especially Wyald


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 16, 2008)

Those were great characters that should be showned in the animation.


----------



## Shikashi (Jun 17, 2008)

Is " See you next time" a code for "Fuck you guys, I'm taking a break for XX months"?


----------



## Segan (Jun 17, 2008)

Maybe you failed to notice, that Miura never actually took a break...


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 17, 2008)

I wonder when the next chapter is going to be out since there was no date with the last one


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 17, 2008)

Soon enough I hope.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 17, 2008)

does anyone have translation of latest chapter yety


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 17, 2008)

I don't but hopefully someone has it though.


----------



## Muk (Jun 18, 2008)

berserkhawk z said:


> I wonder when the next chapter is going to be out since there was no date with the last one



well judging from what happened last time berserk didn't have any sort of dates ... which was not too long ago with the falconia/sea port arc

it took mirua 2 month to draw a single chapter maybe it was even 3 month depending on how many units he's drawing.

so you can think of it as a semi long break since he'll be working his ass of just to show us some neat battle formation or just a little bit more of ganishika walking around


----------



## Danchou (Jun 18, 2008)

Bloody hell. I just read the latest two chapters. Miura has really outdone himself with those. What a scenery. What a manga. What the f***.

Epic.


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 18, 2008)

I agree with that.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 18, 2008)

Segan said:


> What the...Ganishka doesn't know who he is now? And he is wondering, where Daiba and the soldiers are? And he's wondering, why he's looking at a vast scenery?
> 
> He didn't realize at all that he has grown in size
> 
> I see now why exactly Ganishka is going to be beaten. He just bit off more than he could chew on.



I don't think that he can control/comprehend his power yet but right now he's so far beyond everyone that he doesn't need to, except Griffith of course.

I wonder how many chapters it's going to take for Griffith to PWN Ganishka?


----------



## Shikashi (Jun 18, 2008)

Segan said:


> Maybe you failed to notice, that Miura never actually took a break...



Maybe YOU failed to notice that it was a joke.


----------



## Muk (Jun 18, 2008)

maybe you should include some emo-cons to indicated that it is a joke? cause it didn't sound like one

just tell you once more, mirua works alone and takes his time drawing all the texture on everything so big armies and big objects with lots of texture like ganishka's new form will take forever for him to draw

also during the seabattle too he took quite some time to draw it, he's just a perfectionist

enjoy the wait and enjoy the work he does


----------



## Shikashi (Jun 18, 2008)

Muk said:


> maybe you should include some emo-cons to indicated that it is a joke? cause it didn't sound like one
> 
> just tell you once more, mirua works alone and takes his time drawing all the texture on everything so big armies and big objects with lots of texture like ganishka's new form will take forever for him to draw
> 
> ...





It r be betta this wai nau??????

Emoticons are for idiots. Segan is smart enough to get the joke without emoticons. 
Meddling in other people's business isn't nice either. If he's upset or something, he'll say it himself, no need for Segan Defense Force.

Also, I don't care if you like to wait or not, I don't. Sorry, I'm only Human, you, on the other hand, seem have ascended to a Godlike level of patience/tolerance. 

He should just give us an estimate of how many work he'll get done in one year instead of throwing us a bone every now and then. Get some assistants too, Jesus Christ... wait, you already have them.. then buy more.

Stop toying with me Miura! It's not like I got better shit to read!


----------



## Muk (Jun 18, 2008)

i am not defending segan, if anything defending mirua, he deserves it

and i doubt he can give you an estimate just like he couldn't when he was drawing the seaport battle scenes

it takes time to hand draw everything ... just put it on hold for like about 2-3 month that's a good estimate ...

and i don't like to wait either ... but i learned my lesson out of that long wait back when it happened


----------



## Shikashi (Jun 18, 2008)

Muk said:


> i am not defending segan, if anything defending mirua, he deserves it
> 
> and i doubt he can give you an estimate just like he couldn't when he was drawing the seaport battle scenes
> 
> ...



Beign a "perfectionist" (your words) I'm pretty sure he knows how much he's going to get done... it's just bad business to do so, or something to that effect.
I never said it didn't take time to draw what he does, shit, I doubt most Mangakas could do it in his time span/quality, doesn't make my point less valid. 

Get. More. Assistants.

He's got, what? 3 or something by now? More wouldn't hurt, like this I'll be getting married and still be reading Berserk.

"Oh, but assistants cost money!"

Yeah, well... Studio Gaga am rich.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 19, 2008)

yeah ganishka's mind has been completely blown away. as expected, its way too much transofrmation all at once, and griffith is going to not give him enough time to get at all oriented


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 19, 2008)

Oh shit! 
I took a break from the manga while they were sailing around on that boring boat, and now i picked it up again an goddamn, epicness just reached a new level....

The drawings of Ganishka's new form is too awesome for words....


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 19, 2008)

yes the weirdest part is probably how his feet are just like elephant trunks or something, and his crazy ass "hands" look like thorns on a rose . also all those faces combined into one big 360 degree head, and a whole shitload of smaller eyes by his two big eyes on each face... very eerie and scary


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 19, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> I wonder how many times stronger is Ganishka compare to Zodd?


Fuckin infinite, Zodd wouldn't even be able to scratch Ganishka's pinky.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 19, 2008)

well yeah. regular ganishka was invincible to zodd. so new ganishka is just.... would instantly obliterate zodd


----------



## Segan (Jun 19, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Fuckin infinite, Zodd wouldn't even be able to scratch Ganishka's pinky.


Actually, I wonder how many pinkies he has?


----------



## ~L~ (Jun 19, 2008)

Segan said:


> Actually, I wonder how many pinkies he has?



i'm far too distracted by all his ugly faces  ganishka's design is certainly one hard to draw. xD


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 20, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> i'm far too distracted by all his ugly faces  ganishka's design is certainly one hard to draw. xD



Yeah the guy really is a genious when it comes to drawing, i can easily say he's my favourite Manga artist


----------



## Parallax (Jun 20, 2008)

Goddamn I just read the new chapter.  Amazing stuff, I can't wait to see how this will turn out.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 21, 2008)

I wonder if there will be a point in the fight with Ganishka where Griffith is getting beat down and you think he might even lose, or is Griffith just going to plain rape him?


----------



## Segan (Jun 21, 2008)

Most likely it's going to be as one-sided as Zodd's fight agains Griffith's hawk form was.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 21, 2008)

I also wonder if Guts will get a power boost at the Elf kingdom through an item or ability given it's the only way he's even going to come close to Griffith's level.

At this rate even with the Armor of the Berserk i only see him killing some of the Hawk's if any


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 21, 2008)

I think Guts might be able to kill Zodd if he lucky I think.


----------



## Segan (Jun 21, 2008)

So what? Killing Zodd wouldn't get Guts anywhere.


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 21, 2008)

I knowbut he does need a powerup to kill Griffith though and who everyone least favorite character? For me it has to be Donovan since he molested and rape Guts when he was a boy.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 21, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> I knowbut he does need a powerup to kill Griffith though and who everyone least favorite character? For me it has to be Donovan since he molested and rape Guts when he was a boy.



Mines is problably Adon especially in the anime it just made him shitter, but even then i can't say i really hate any character in Berserk they all have their good and bad points

Except Guts and Griffith they rock.


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 21, 2008)

I agree that Guts and Griffith are the best.


----------



## DideeKawaii (Jun 21, 2008)

Shikashi said:


> Beign a "perfectionist" (your words) I'm pretty sure he knows how much he's going to get done... it's just bad business to do so, or something to that effect.
> I never said it didn't take time to draw what he does, shit, I doubt most Mangakas could do it in his time span/quality, doesn't make my point less valid.
> 
> Get. More. Assistants.
> ...



Perfectionist don't trust people's abilities. You got to wait and that's life. It's not a shonen. 

What does take time is the Part 2 of the Anime.


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 21, 2008)

Berserk would not be as good if it was a shonen.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 21, 2008)

DideeKawaii said:


> What does take time is the Part 2 of the Anime.


Well if they're gonna make a "Part 2" they better make it better than the first, i didn't like that one at all tbh, and the intro felt so frickin out of place.


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 21, 2008)

And it needs Puck as well.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 21, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> And it needs Puck as well.



Yeah Puck is definetly needed in a season two.

I wonder if the reason the fights looked so weak in comparison to their manga counterparts was because of a shit budget or simply because they wanted to make it more realistic?


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 21, 2008)

i actually liked the OP for the berserk anime, it was good. the main problem with the anime itself was it ommitted a lot of awesome scenes and chracters, and just wasnt well done enough overall. andn it wasnt gorey enough either


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 22, 2008)

I agree with both berserkhawk z and AbnormallyNormal in what was needed in the anime.


----------



## p-lou (Jun 22, 2008)

The only Berserk anime I ever watched was the abridged series.  

Miura's art is too beautiful to let animators fuck up.


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 22, 2008)

I agree that Miura's art is way better than the animators could ever be.


----------



## Segan (Jun 22, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> I agree that Guts and Griffith are the best.





Emperor Time said:


> I agree with both berserkhawk z and AbnormallyNormal in what was needed in the anime.





Emperor Time said:


> I agree that Miura's art is way better than the animators could ever be.



No wonder you get picked on in the OBD. Agreeing to someone every second post looks like the ultimate ass-kissing. And nobody is gonna like that too much.


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm sorry about it.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 22, 2008)

Segan said:


> No wonder you get picked on in the OBD. Agreeing to someone every second post looks like the ultimate ass-kissing. And nobody is gonna like that too much.



Segan cut E.T some slack everyone agrees with someone on something he just does it more often

What would also kick ass is a Berserk video game for PS3 or all the next gen consols that would rock


----------



## Segan (Jun 22, 2008)

Too little popularity. The devs would have to pull a Devil May Cry or God of War on a Berserk game for PS3.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 22, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> I'm sorry about it.


Rather you just stop this post-whoring than being sorry about it, like people have already told you in the HxH thread, the Claymore thread, the FT thread, through PM's, and so on.

On topic:
Im re-reading Berserk and first now, for some reason, i saw that it's Roshinu and her insect gang that kills the band of the Hawk while gutts & co is off to save Griffith back in volume 10.
That's fuckin awesome


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 22, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Im re-reading Berserk and first now, for some reason, i saw that it's Roshinu and her insect gang that kills the band of the Hawk while gutts & co is off to save Griffith back in volume 10.
> That's fuckin awesome



Yeah when i re-read Berserk for the second time through i picked up on the affair the Queen of Midland was having with Julius i don't know whether i just missed it or forgot but afterwards i was like cool


----------



## Muk (Jun 22, 2008)

there is so much i had forgotten that i realized after i read through berserk the second or third time it was just awesome


----------



## Segan (Jun 22, 2008)

Anyone wondering if we will see the daughter of the Slug Count again? She should be 13 by now or so. But Miura probably forgot about her.


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 22, 2008)

Sorry about the post-whoring and the daughter of the slug count is great since she kept the slug count from killing since he still love her and didn't get more power and thus he had to go to hell.


----------



## Muk (Jun 22, 2008)

slug count? which daughter? i don't remember


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 22, 2008)

Remember the Slug Count caught his wife in a orgy and then became a apostle and he the guy who ate Pippin too.


----------



## Segan (Jun 22, 2008)

Muk said:


> slug count? which daughter? i don't remember


That's what happens when you rush to read through volumes.

It's the apostle Guts fought in volumes two and three.


----------



## p-lou (Jun 22, 2008)

The very beginning of the manga Muk.  The slug count was the apostle that used the Beheilt the first time that led to the introduction of the God Hand.  He chose to die over sacrificing his daughter to the God Hand.


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 22, 2008)

It seems like the Slug Count was the only apostle who still care for another human being.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 22, 2008)

Muk said:


> slug count? which daughter? i don't remember



Theresa is the name of the Slug Counts daughter and i think she will come back eventually and my bet is she's going to kick ass, i mean maybe she spent the last two years training to kill Guts who knows?


----------



## Muk (Jun 22, 2008)

ohhhh that dude ... he was already an apostale and wanted even more power to kill Gutts? or something right?

And then Gutts either killed him or those Godhands took him while Gutts tried killing Femto right?

And that girl swore revenge or something?

I wonder if Mirua would use her ... maybe he will ... it'd be awesome

ty-p-lou for reminding me


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 22, 2008)

Who thinks Casca will regain her sanity at Puck's home?

I really hope she does cause then she could defend herself at night and Guts will then have his soul-mate back again


----------



## Muk (Jun 22, 2008)

i wouldn't mind gutts going berserk once more=]

its just so pure and raw and i miss it


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 22, 2008)

Muk said:


> i wouldn't mind gutts going berserk once more=]
> 
> its just so pure and raw and i miss it



Yeah i know what you mean everytime Guts goes Berserk things get epic


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

I don't think Gutt's can handle the berserker armor anymore. I mean dude doesn't even let his wounds heal. We're probably only going to see it once or twice and he'll discard/stop using it after he gets rid of his inner demon.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 22, 2008)

does anyone else consider the peak of this manga the page where gutts super angry face takes up everything. its at the end of the golden era arc, while he's fighting all those apostles


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 22, 2008)

How come Muk didn't thank me?


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 23, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> How come Muk didn't thank me?


What does it matter?


AbnormallyNormal said:


> does anyone else consider the peak of this manga the page where gutts super angry face takes up everything. its at the end of the golden era arc, while he's fighting all those apostles


It was good, but the peak of this manga for me is the second eclipse arc, dunno it's "official" name.


----------



## Jerushee (Jun 23, 2008)

Has Griffith killed Guts yet?


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 23, 2008)

Jerushee said:


> Has Griffith killed Guts yet?


Obviously.


----------



## Matariki (Jun 23, 2008)

Berserk is nothing without Zodd


----------



## Muk (Jun 23, 2008)

@ET you are on my ignore list so I don't know what you say usually unless someone quotes you 

the mad face where he lost his err left? eye? it was quite sweet.

I miss them, those scenes where madness, insanity, rage, brutality merge onto a single page/chapter when gutts just smashes through things.

Griffith with his godlihood is just plain boring. everything falls too easy onto him, there is no challenge, no emotion


----------



## Segan (Jun 23, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> does anyone else consider the peak of this manga the page where gutts super angry face takes up everything. its at the end of the golden era arc, while he's fighting all those apostles


I don't. The peak hasn't been reached yet.



Jerushee said:


> Has Griffith killed Guts yet?


No, but he will kill you very soon.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 23, 2008)

Muk said:


> I miss them, those scenes where madness, insanity, rage, brutality merge onto a single page/chapter when gutts just smashes through things.


Yeah me too Guts anger and rage are what makes Berserk, it makes him feel more of a human character to me.



Muk said:


> Griffith with his godlihood is just plain boring. everything falls too easy onto him, there is no challenge, no emotion



Yeah i could agree with that but as a character i can't help but like Griffith ever since the Golden Age Arc he's been just as good a character as Guts for me at least.

The scene where he became a cripple was just funny


----------



## Zodd (Jun 24, 2008)

Seiko said:


> Berserk is nothing without Zodd



Can't argue with this.


----------



## Zephos (Jun 24, 2008)

Zodd said:


> Can't argue with this.



It's Seiko, of course you can.


----------



## Segan (Jun 24, 2008)

Seiko's got a point, though. There are several characters, that make Berserk what it is. Zodd, Skull Knight, Puck, Casca, Judeau, Pippin, Rickert...hell, even Corkus.

Then there's Wyald, too.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 24, 2008)

Segan said:


> Seiko's got a point, though. There are several characters, that make Berserk what it is. Zodd, Skull Knight, Puck, Casca, Judeau, Pippin, Rickert...hell, even Corkus.
> 
> Then there's Wyald, too.



Basically the entire cast cause i would agree with that

But Guts and Griffith are still the best


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 24, 2008)

Segan said:


> Seiko's got a point, though. There are several characters, that make Berserk what it is. Zodd, Skull Knight, Puck, Casca, Judeau, Pippin, Rickert...hell, even Corkus.
> 
> Then there's Wyald, too.



I miss Judeau. 

Skull Knight > Zodd, Seiko.


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 24, 2008)

But Judeau, Pippin and Corkus story is over though. And I don't want to be on your ignore list anymore Muk or I will give you green in return.


----------



## Vault (Jun 24, 2008)

skull knight has to be the best character in berserk and he is my fav of all time he is just fucking badass


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 24, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> But Judeau, Pippin and Corkus story is over though. And I don't want to be on your ignore list anymore Muk or I will give you green in return.



Yeah i have to say Judeau's death gutted me he was my third favourite Berserk character in the Golden age Arc besides Guts & Griffith, although i found the others deaths sad as well they weren't as cool as Judeau.

And Corkus that lucky bastard got a death that was way too good for him:amazed


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 24, 2008)

berserkhawk z said:


> And Corkus that lucky bastard got a death that was way too good for him:amazed


He didn't have time to tap that shit like Gutts did though


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 24, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> He didn't have time to tap that shit like Gutts did though



Yeah revenge and a night with that female Apostle Guts is da man


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 25, 2008)

berserkhawk z said:


> Yeah i have to say Judeau's death gutted me he was my third favourite Berserk character in the Golden age Arc besides Guts & Griffith, although i found the others deaths sad as well they weren't as cool as Judeau.
> 
> And Corkus that lucky bastard got a death that was way too good for him:amazed



Judeau was one of my favorites too. Also Corkus only embraced that female Apostle whereas Guts did the thang with her instead.


----------



## mister_napolean (Jun 26, 2008)

maybe there all his names haha
so what do you think of the story so far?


----------



## Muk (Jun 26, 2008)

I think Mirua is using gut ?!


```
gut  (g[IMG]http://img.tfd.com/hm/GIF/ubreve.gif[/IMG]t)[I]n.[/I][B]1. [/B][B]a. [/B] The alimentary canal or a portion thereof, especially the intestine or stomach.
[B]b. [/B] The embryonic digestive tube, consisting of the foregut, the midgut, and the hindgut.

[B]2. [/B]  [B]guts[/B] The bowels; entrails; viscera.
[B]3. [/B] [I]Slang[/I] [B]a. [/B] Innermost emotional or visceral response: She felt in her gut that he was guilty.
[B]b. [/B]  [B]guts[/B] The essential components or inner working parts: "The best part of a good car . . . is its guts" Leigh Allison Wilson.
```


----------



## Vault (Jun 26, 2008)

any spoilers yet


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 26, 2008)

Anyone have a date for the new chapter yet?


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 26, 2008)

I'll go with "Guts" then, it sounds best.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 26, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> I'll go with "Guts" then, it sounds best.



I always use Guts, i'm pretty sure that's the version Miura uses too although i can't remember where i heard that?


----------



## Vault (Jun 26, 2008)

i thought japanese version was gatsu or something like that 

but i call him guts


----------



## p-lou (Jun 26, 2008)

What is written in the manga is ガッツ which would be romanized as Gattsu with a soft "a" sound.  If I were doing translations, which I'm not good enough to try with Berserk, I'd write it as Guts or Gutts.


----------



## Muk (Jun 26, 2008)

forget a date on the new chapter just be patient it'll be epic when it does come out


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 26, 2008)

Lol Batman


----------



## Jerushee (Jun 26, 2008)

If the writer kills off Guts and Griffith walks away alive, would any of you be angry?


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 26, 2008)

Yes.                 **


----------



## Segan (Jun 26, 2008)

Sorta. But it would be a logical course of action.

One thing is for sure: I see no happy end for Guts.


----------



## Muk (Jun 26, 2008)

err i totally would hate it, not at least until it would be some epic battle with guts almost winning and it better not have some sort of deux-machina to save griffith from death

or better yet guts should totally dominate griffith and griffith is only saved due to his deux-machina ... though i still hate it


----------



## Vault (Jun 26, 2008)

Seiko said:


> Zodd > Skull knight



lol wat  

skull knight > all


----------



## Segan (Jun 26, 2008)

Muk said:


> err i totally would hate it, not at least until it would be some epic battle with guts almost winning and it better not have some sort of deux-machina to save griffith from death
> 
> or better yet guts should totally dominate griffith and griffith is only saved due to his deux-machina ... though i still hate it


You do realize though, that Guts will need a deux-ex machina to be able to deal with Griffith, right? Not the other way around.


----------



## Muk (Jun 26, 2008)

i do realize that, but the fanboy in just wants it to other way around


----------



## Vault (Jun 26, 2008)

Seiko said:


> Griffith seems untouchable but then the beast inside of Guts is very hungry.



thats what kind of haxx im seeing from guts to even touch griffith


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 26, 2008)

Puck solo's


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 26, 2008)

I think Gutts is going to get rid of his "beast". The whole point of going to the Elf Kingdom is healing after all.


----------



## mister_napolean (Jun 26, 2008)

whats up with that Behelit
you think gutts is gonna use it?


----------



## p-lou (Jun 26, 2008)

Gutts won't use it.  If anyone does inadvertently use it, it will be Caska.


----------



## Segan (Jun 27, 2008)

What in all the world would Casca have to do with the Behelith? Just like Guts, she is a sacrifice. So she can't use it anyway, even if she had the brains.

Beisdes, IF there was a possibility, Guts WOULD use the behelith, if he gets to the God Hand with it. That's the main reason, why he's keeping it in the first place.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 27, 2008)

Segan said:


> That's the main reason, why he's keeping it in the first place.


Actually he wanted to trow it away, but Puck wanted to keep it.


----------



## Segan (Jun 27, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Actually he wanted to trow it away, but Puck wanted to keep it.


What? When?


----------



## Lazlow (Jun 27, 2008)

I finally caught up with the latest chapter. For when is the next one scheduled?


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 27, 2008)

Segan said:


> What? When?


Blah, i can't really remember exactly when, but im pretty sure it was after farnese & Serpico joined up with 'em.


----------



## Segan (Jun 27, 2008)

I don't recall Guts wanting to throw it away. I mean, in the recent chapters, he's not even agreeing with Puck on using the Behelith for fishing.

And remember, after Serpico and Farnese joined, the party got to meet Flora, and that's where Guts asked her how to use the Behelith.

So forgive me that I don't believe you a word.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 27, 2008)

Segan said:


> I don't recall Guts wanting to throw it away. I mean, in the recent chapters, he's not even agreeing with Puck on using the Behelith for fishing.
> 
> And remember, after Serpico and Farnese joined, the party got to meet Flora, and that's where Guts asked her how to use the Behelith.
> 
> So forgive me that I don't believe you a word.


No you're right, i looked it up and it looks like my memory had twisted the scene i was thinking about abit.

It still does kinda look like he's throwing the Behelith to Flora while saying he doesn't plan to carry it around anymore though, but now that i look again he's just throwing it up the air to catch it again.


----------



## Segan (Jun 27, 2008)

Weird, the german translation said something completely different. The English one can't be right, because Guts still took the Behelith with him all the way to Vritannis and then over the sea right now.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 27, 2008)

Segan said:


> Weird, the german translation said something completely different. The English one can't be right, because Guts still took the Behelith with him all the way to Vritannis and then over the sea right now.


Wouldn't be the first time translators fuck up.
What did the german version say?


----------



## Segan (Jun 27, 2008)

That he wasn't planning to use the Behelith right away anyway.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 27, 2008)

I wonder if Skull Knight will actually end up beating Void or die attempting to, once again making Guts journey seem impossible


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 27, 2008)

i dont think that griffith will be totally fine at the end of this... this manga has gotten more and more "standard" in terms of good guys surviving, villians getting PIS'd on, etc.


----------



## Vault (Jun 28, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> i dont think that griffith will be totally fine at the end of this... this manga has gotten more and more "standard" in terms of good guys surviving, villians getting PIS'd on, etc.



i noticed that too :rofl the mangaka isnt as violent now


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 28, 2008)

vault023 said:


> i noticed that too :rofl the mangaka isnt as violent now



I'm sure that he just want's to keep as many main characters alive now so that their deaths in the future will have more emotional impact


----------



## Vault (Jun 28, 2008)

berserkhawk z said:


> I'm sure that he just want's to keep as many main characters alive now so that their deaths in the future will have more emotional impact



i really dont want anyone from gutts new group to die ?_? im attached to them now


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 28, 2008)

i think farnese is total fodder

i would like casca more if her mind came back, when she was a tough soldier it was like pro feminist empowerment. now she's just almost a sex slave or something its kinda creepy. 

i am looking forward to gutts inner beast vs griffith though


----------



## Segan (Jun 28, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> i think farnese is total fodder


I will laugh in your face, once Farneze gets her first offensive spells


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 28, 2008)

Segan said:


> I will laugh in your face, once Farneze gets her first offensive spells



Dude that would rock so much if Farnese becomes an amazingly powerful witch


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 28, 2008)

berserkhawk z said:


> Dude that would rock so much if Farnese becomes an amazingly powerful witch


i wouldnt expect it pretty much soon. in any case she's gonna be waaaaay weaker than her teacher (forgot her name).


----------



## Tash (Jun 28, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> i think farnese is total fodder
> 
> i would like casca more if her mind came back, when she was a tough soldier it was like pro feminist empowerment. now she's just almost a sex slave or something its kinda creepy.
> 
> i am looking forward to gutts inner beast vs griffith though



I kinda agree with this. Pre-eclipse Casca was awesome, one of my favorite female characters. And while you can't fault her for it, post-eclipse I find her incredibly annoying.


----------



## Comoesa2 (Jun 28, 2008)

Man, I havent read this in a while. Is Gut's and crew still on the cruise to see the elf king to fix casca?


----------



## Bender (Jun 29, 2008)

Yep

Once we see the rape of Ganishka then we,ll get on to Elfhelm


----------



## Segan (Jun 29, 2008)

Mat?icha said:


> i wouldnt expect it pretty much soon. in any case she's gonna be waaaaay weaker than her teacher (forgot her name).


Obviously not.

But look at the rate she's progressing. From being totally clueless to being able to form her own astral body in just a few weeks/months.

Her inexperience is a huge handicap, but that's to be expected. But what I also expect, is that she's going to play a significant role as a sidekick for either Schierke or Guts in the later future.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 29, 2008)

Segan said:


> Obviously not.
> 
> But look at the rate she's progressing. From being totally clueless to being able to form her own astral body in just a few weeks/months.
> 
> Her inexperience is a huge handicap, but that's to be expected. But what I also expect, is that she's going to play a significant role as a sidekick for either Schierke or Guts in the later future.



Yeah maybe but i can't shake the feeling that Miura's going to sacrifice her sometime in the future just cause she comes of as that sort of character


----------



## Segan (Jun 29, 2008)

Doubtful. After all, Miura has expressed his intentions to include more female casts to interact with Guts in his story, and look, we got Farneze and Schierke.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 29, 2008)

Has Miura said anything about how long/how many volumes/chapters he thinks Berserk will be?


----------



## Segan (Jun 29, 2008)

I don't think so.


----------



## Segan (Jun 29, 2008)

Casca won't regain her memories.

I'm calling it.

Though, I would want her to get her consciousness back.


----------



## Bender (Jun 29, 2008)

I got my money of Serpico from Guts group dying

Although I believe all of them (cept Guts and Caska once again) will die leaving only Guts and Caska. It's like the Hell Hound from Guts dream said: You,ll experience that same pain from the Eclipse again.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 29, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> I got my money of Serpico from Guts group dying
> 
> Although I believe all of them (cept Guts and Caska once again) will die leaving only Guts and Caska. It's like the Hell Hound from Guts dream said: You,ll experience that same pain from the Eclipse again.



I would hate for Guts group to die but i can't really see them all dying, although if i was a betting man my bet would be on Serpico and Farnese.

I don't want Serpico to die but if Farnese dies i'm pretty sure he would follow soon after due to their relationship


----------



## Randomguy117 (Jul 4, 2008)

I just read up to the latest chapter i can find (297, i'm not missing anything right?), and what's the deal? how often do the new chapters get translated and put online?

And you know, i don't see anyone from Guts' new group dying. Not until the very end anyway, or close to it. They're basically all already more developed as characters then anyone from the previous band of the hawk and they're all much more equipped at dealing with the true bad guys, even Isidro, or they serve some other purpose. Judeau, Pippin etc. were created simply to be killed, as well as to help define Guts and Griffith and Casca as characters. I think everyone with Guts' now aren't going to be more sacrifices, but the first humans that fight against the darkness, so to speak.

Plus, i think one of the obvious themes right now is about Guts not abandoning or losing his friends again. All this means that if they die, it won't be some throw away thing, it will have great importance (importance outside of character development or more reason for Guts to have revenge; already have enough of that). That's why i don't think any of them will die, at least not 'till near the end.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jul 4, 2008)

Need more Berserk, anyone have even a wisper of the date yet?


----------



## Vault (Jul 4, 2008)

i wanna see what griffith can do


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 5, 2008)

I think Gutts' will get a new hand in Elfheim 


@Berserkhawk
Anywhere between 2weeks-2months


----------



## Segan (Jul 5, 2008)

A real hand or simply an upgraded version of his current iron prothesis?


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 5, 2008)

Segan said:


> A real hand or simply an upgraded version of his current iron prothesis?



Upgraded prosthesis, having him growa new hand would be kind of . One where he can actual use it as a hand and not just a big magnet, more human.



Also: Is it just me or does puck get dumber depending on how he's drawn?


----------



## Segan (Jul 5, 2008)

Puck was never a smartass to begin with...

I don't think he needs a new prothesis. It would be a nice gimmick, but ultimately all he needs is to be able to grab his Dragonslayer, which he can.


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 5, 2008)

I don't want Gutts to ge his arm back, just his scars and shit healed.

What's the deal with Rakshas, is he an apostle or wut? I would assume so..but IIRC he hasn't revealed anything that shows he is yet.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jul 5, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> What's the deal with Rakshas, is he an apostle or wut? I would assume so..but IIRC he hasn't revealed anything that shows he is yet.



I would assume so since all other captains are and he does come of as pretty inhuman dipping in and out of Shadow's like he does


----------



## Vault (Jul 5, 2008)

Segan said:


> A real hand or simply an upgraded version of his current iron prothesis?



he gets god hand


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jul 5, 2008)

vault023 said:


> he gets god hand



Guts is too Gar for having a Godhand

Quickly we need to raise the post count and beat HXH and Claymore respect threads


----------



## Jicksy (Jul 5, 2008)

vault023 said:


> he gets god hand


i would LOL like crazy if that happened


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jul 5, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> i would LOL like crazy if that happened



I think Guts might get a new hand and eye at the Elf kingdom it would be so cool if that happened, Guts will finally be able to play rock, paper, Scissors with both hands

Come on people just 10,000 more posts and we can then compete with the likes of Claymore and HXH


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 5, 2008)

Sorry, *berserkhawk z*, I doubt that'll happen.  Not because Berserk isn't teh shit (my favorite manga), but not many are willing to debate it (here at least).  Especially since there's Skullknight.net to go to.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jul 5, 2008)

Tayimus said:


> Sorry, *berserkhawk z*, I doubt that'll happen.  Not because Berserk isn't teh shit (my favorite manga), but not many are willing to debate it (here at least).  Especially since there's Skullknight.net to go to.



Yeah guess so


----------



## Segan (Jul 5, 2008)

And they have much more intelligent comments there than the lots of you


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jul 5, 2008)

Segan said:


> And they have much more intelligent comments there than the lots of you



Ouch man harsh

At least we have Guts Gar spirit here


----------



## Emperor Time (Jul 6, 2008)

Segan said:


> And they have much more intelligent comments there than the lots of you



That the truth sadly.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jul 7, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> That the truth sadly.



Is it hell, well maybe they do but who cares cause we have had some decent conversation's in the past.

But what you expect from a forum that's soul focus is on Berserk topics


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 7, 2008)

SK is kewl. I go there for the awesome manga colourings.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 7, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> I don't want Gutts to ge his arm back, just his scars and shit healed.



His scars make him appear more human. Throughout the series Gutts' has gone from being essentially a monster to a more human character. The reverse is true for Griffith. Griffith is about to do some very inhuman things, Ganishka and he pretty much has Midland in his pocket, so I see Gutts' appearing as a more human character is where things will go.

As corny as it sound I always thought the reason Griffith got so shook after he lost to Gutts' was more about him realizing Gutts' was a better person then he was then anything.

Of course I'm probably wrong though.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jul 7, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> SK is kewl. I go there for the awesome manga colourings.



Don't get me wrong Sk rocks i just don't like when people diss this thread

Cool Sig by the way


----------



## Segan (Jul 7, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> His scars make him appear more human. Throughout the series Gutts' has gone from being essentially a monster to a more human character. The reverse is true for Griffith. Griffith is about to do some very inhuman things, Ganishka and he pretty much has Midland in his pocket, so I see Gutts' appearing as a more human character is where things will go.
> 
> As corny as it sound I always thought the reason Griffith got so shook after he lost to Gutts' was more about him realizing Gutts' was a better person then he was then anything.
> 
> Of course I'm probably wrong though.


It's not that Guts was the better person or anything. Griffith didn't realize that Guts was far more important to him than he would have admitted, and this loss and the consequence of Guts leaving the Hawks shocked him.

It's also been nicely portrayed during the last scene of Griffith's imprisonment after a year, before Guts and Co. freed him.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jul 7, 2008)

I really hope we get a Berserk Video Game for PS3 or even a second anime season that's actually good


----------



## Jicksy (Jul 7, 2008)

i woudnt mind someone giving another try at the anime, since the last one had an annoying ending lol


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jul 8, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> i woudnt mind someone giving another try at the anime, since the last one had an annoying ending lol



Yeah the Eclipse was possibly the worst place to possibly end the anime at IMO


----------



## Bender (Jul 8, 2008)

BTW is it just me or am I the only one getting a feeling a that Ganishka's right hand man will join Guts on his adventures along with Silat and his crew?


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jul 9, 2008)

ganishka's right hand man, i was surprised that guy even survived ganishka's evolution so far. i dont know what will become of him. it would appear he might either join with griffith or be captured/killed by griffith's troops. likewise with the other baki rakas

i still want more info on that one badass baki raka in griffith's army


----------



## Segan (Jul 9, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> BTW is it just me or am I the only one getting a feeling a that Ganishka's right hand man will join Guts on his adventures along with Silat and his crew?


Neither of them will join Guts, that's for sure.

Think about it, from their point of view, Guts plays no significant role (actually, none at all) in the grand scale of matters both of them are involved in, the war of Midland and the confrontation between Ganishka and Griffith.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jul 9, 2008)

the elf king hopefully can shed some light on skull knight


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 9, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> i still want more info on that one badass baki raka in griffith's army



True dat, Rakshas really interests me.


----------



## Vault (Jul 9, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> True dat, Rakshas really interests me.



i know, he interesting and looks really powerful, and i dont really get why he joined the band


----------



## KLoWn (Jul 9, 2008)

vault023 said:


> i know, he interesting and looks really powerful, and i dont really get why he joined the band


He wants to chop off Griffiths head and wear it as his own, or maybe it was just the face, can't remember.


----------



## Vault (Jul 9, 2008)

he must be one ugly mofo or he doesnt have a face thus the mask 

thx for clearing that up


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 9, 2008)

I still don't believe he's an apostle.


----------



## Vault (Jul 9, 2008)

why is taht ? 

i was wondering the same thing thats why im saying i dont get why he joined the new band


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jul 9, 2008)

no he's not an apostle, he's a baki raka. 

just like that one telepath chick isnt an apostle, but shes still powerful


----------



## Segan (Jul 9, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> no he's not an apostle, he's a baki raka.
> 
> just like that one telepath chick isnt an apostle, but *shes still powerful*


I wouldn't call it that. Rather, she's got an useful ability.

Just like Rakshas. It seems that he's not an Apostle, but an outcast from the Bakiraka clan. He seems to have some great stealth abilities.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jul 9, 2008)

i think he has the ability to confuse or trick animals - during the kushan army's invasion scene, it was his power that made those elephants panic, who were holding up ganishka's portable palace


----------



## Segan (Jul 9, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> i think he has the ability to confuse or trick animals - during the kushan army's invasion scene, it was his power that made those elephants panic, who were holding up ganishka's portable palace


LOL!

Rakshas simply poisoned the elephants...


----------



## Bender (Jul 9, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> He wants to chop off Griffiths head and wear it as his own, or maybe it was just the face, can't remember.



It was his head 

He said 

"One day I shall cut off your head and take if for my own"

Also 

@ Seagan

Yes, that's true what you said but it's like that Kushan-traitor general said what they seek is peace of mind and that's also what Gut's and co are searching for and along with Daiba they can make all their wishes possibly come true if they go to Elfhelm.


----------



## Segan (Jul 9, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Yes, that's true what you said but it's like that Kushan-traitor general said what they seek is peace of mind and* that's also what Gut's and co are searching for* and along with Daiba they can make all their wishes possibly come true if they go to Elfhelm.


Wrong, and you would know why.

Peace is the last thing on Guts' mind. Even less since he has unknowingly "reinforced" that Dark Beast of his.


----------



## manrae (Jul 9, 2008)

I just wanted to share a great AMV I came across not too long ago...For my Guts/Caska fans

[YOUTUBE]BaXCVSCwwww[/YOUTUBE]

Might make some sad.....


----------



## Emperor Time (Jul 9, 2008)

So Irvine, Rakshas, Sonia and Mule are the normal members of the New Hawks?


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jul 9, 2008)

mule is probably the only truly normal member


----------



## Emperor Time (Jul 10, 2008)

True which means that Mule is as normal as Rickert for example.


----------



## Segan (Jul 10, 2008)

Irvine is supposed to be an Apostle. That freaky bow of his can't be handled by a normal human anyway...


----------



## Emperor Time (Jul 10, 2008)

So Irvine is an Apostle whereas Rakshas is not?


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jul 10, 2008)

rakshas is a bakiraka, and he hates griffith... no other apostle hates griffith (except the strongest of them all who has become a pseudo god hand), so he cant be an apostle. but yeah, irvine clearly is one, his bow for example but also just look at his eyes and stuff, he is clearly a demon


----------



## Emperor Time (Jul 10, 2008)

I see since I thought Rakshas was an Apostle that was working for Griffith in order to kill him when he gets a chance to kill him.


----------



## Segan (Jul 10, 2008)

I don't think Rakshas hates Griffith. He calls him a beauty and wants that for himself.

He's just twisted, that's all.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jul 10, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> rakshas is a bakiraka, and he hates griffith... no other apostle hates griffith (except the strongest of them all who has become a pseudo god hand), so he cant be an apostle. but yeah, irvine clearly is one, his bow for example but also just look at his eyes and stuff, he is clearly a demon



I think Rakshas is an Apostle cause apostles can challenge Godhand if they wish to you just shouldn't if you have any common sense as an Apostle

I think Wyald put it that they told them do as they wish that is the only law of the Apostles


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jul 10, 2008)

well but ganishka said that all apostles instinctively worship the god hand, and it takes enormous effort to defy them


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Jul 11, 2008)

its been so long since a new chap came out.


----------



## Segan (Jul 11, 2008)

Shouldn't you guys have learned to wait quietly for the next chapters by now? It's been like this in the last two years or so...


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 11, 2008)

no, we demand new chapter. i think it's been 3 weeks now since last chapter.


----------



## Chabal (Jul 11, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> rakshas is a bakiraka, and he hates griffith... no other apostle hates griffith (except the strongest of them all who has become a pseudo god hand), so he cant be an apostle. but yeah, irvine clearly is one, his bow for example but also just look at his eyes and stuff, he is clearly a demon



Well you said it yourself, another apostle hates him. And Rakshas definitely is too strange for a mere human. He's probably an apostle.


----------



## Shikashi (Jul 17, 2008)

Gah... Jesus Christ... how hard is it to draw 12 pages of babbling nowadays? It's like he enjoys torturing us or something.

...

I should just quit for 2 or so years and then read everything that came out in that gap... which is like, what? 12 chapters?


----------



## Red Viking (Jul 17, 2008)

I got into Berserk a really long time ago but lost interest.

So is Casca cured yet or is she still traumatized?


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 18, 2008)

Red Viking said:


> I got into Berserk a really long time ago but lost interest.
> 
> So is Casca cured yet or is she still traumatized?


 

nope, she hasnt changed yet, but there's a hope she will be cured in this arc.


----------



## Segan (Jul 18, 2008)

I bet, Casca will stay the way she is. She probably doesn't want to turn back if she could decide by herself.


----------



## Shikashi (Jul 18, 2008)

I don't get something though, will she "grow up" as a normal Human being? I mean, she reversed to a child-like state, correct? So, it's only natural that she starts to be able to talk and express her emotions at some point.


----------



## Segan (Jul 18, 2008)

Shikashi said:


> I don't get something though, will she "grow up" as a normal Human being? I mean, she reversed to a child-like state, correct? So, it's only natural that she starts to be able to talk and express her emotions at some point.


...

She's insane. Or mentally disabled, if you so will.

Not child-like.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 18, 2008)

Shikashi said:


> I don't get something though, will she "grow up" as a normal Human being? I mean, she reversed to a child-like state, correct? So, it's only natural that she starts to be able to talk and express her emotions at some point.



She's not child-like, she's pretty much gone crazy.


----------



## Shikashi (Jul 18, 2008)

Ah... well then, she's screwed.


----------



## Segan (Jul 18, 2008)

Shikashi said:


> Ah... well then, she's screwed.


Of course, she's been screwed, after all.


----------



## SchmoozingWouter (Jul 23, 2008)

I just recently started reading Berserk, about 2 1/2 weeks ago, and it has officially become one of my favorite mangas. Right now Im only up to chapter 292, but will be caught up as soon as I can get my hands on the most recent chapters. Its nice to find a manga that doesn't leave the gore and nudity to your imagination


----------



## Vault (Jul 23, 2008)

Shikashi said:


> Ah... well then, she's screwed.



she did get boned literally


----------



## SchmoozingWouter (Jul 23, 2008)

lmao... honestly when Griffith did that and held Guts (although I like Gatts better) there and made him watch... i seriously was feeling like I wanted to go rip Griffith's head off myself.


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 23, 2008)

Who didn't?

I saw the anime first, and I was twelve at the time.  Was nearly traumatized by that scene.  Especially since the anime ends right there.  I remember yelling at the owner of my local comic book store about why he didn't warn me.

Left an impression on me though.  My all-time favorite anime.  Wish Claymore had ended like that...


----------



## Vault (Jul 23, 2008)

i was pissed off at how she got raped ¬_¬ i remember reading it and i was proper pissed off


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 23, 2008)

SchmoozingWouter said:


> lmao... honestly when Griffith did that and held Guts (although I like Gatts better) there and made him watch... i seriously was feeling like I wanted to go rip Griffith's head off myself.


 
o man, dont even mention that moment. for the first time in the history of manga i got mindfucked. i was shocked to my very core, i wasnt myself at all. i mean u know it's all fictional and imagination of a mangaka, but man, it was so realistic and influential. anyway, moments like that makes berserk (i think) bestest manga ever.


----------



## SchmoozingWouter (Jul 23, 2008)

Tayimus said:


> Who didn't?
> 
> I saw the anime first, and I was twelve at the time.  Was nearly traumatized by that scene.  Especially since the anime ends right there.  I remember yelling at the owner of my local comic book store about why he didn't warn me.
> 
> Left an impression on me though.  My all-time favorite anime.  Wish Claymore had ended like that...



oh damn it does? so in the anime it ends with Guts and Casca dying? or do they wait to end it after the Skull Knight saves them?

Yeah Claymore's Anime ending really pissed me off... I was going wtf KILL HER NOW!!! You have been searching for her this entire time and now you are going to let her live because of a retarded hormonal little boy... wtf push him to the side and take her out!!!



Mat®icha said:


> o man, dont even mention that moment. for the first time in the history of manga i got mindfucked. i was shocked to my very core, i wasnt myself at all. i mean u know it's all fictional and imagination of a mangaka, but man, it was so realistic and influential. anyway, moments like that makes berserk (i think) bestest manga ever.


no doubt, Berserk is now one of my top 3


----------



## Vault (Jul 23, 2008)

berserk is my fav


----------



## Shikashi (Jul 23, 2008)

I think everyone who has read Berserk was marked by that scene. What makes it so "great" is that you actually feel emotions towards a piece of paper, I can't think of any other Manga that has achieved that.


----------



## Vault (Jul 23, 2008)

zetman is another 1 which made me feel so much emotion for


----------



## Juubi (Jul 23, 2008)

The Caska rape was definitely memorable, that's for sure. I remember reading and wondering why Gutts hated Griffith so much, and that kinda was a shock.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jul 23, 2008)

vault023 said:


> berserk is my fav



Mine too it's the best


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 24, 2008)

SchmoozingWouter said:


> oh damn it does? so in the anime it ends with Guts and Casca dying? or do they wait to end it after the Skull Knight saves them?



Actually, it's worse.  The screen whites out just as Guts is yelling (before SK comes in; you don't see him in the anime).  The scene then cuts to Guts in waiting in Godo's cabin for the DS to be tempered.  As Guts is leaving, Godo says "Don't get yourself killed" or something like that.  You don't know how Guts got outta the Eclipse, you don't even know if Caska's alive.  You don't know shit.  Imagine a 12 year old going the next few years of his life with a gigantic question mark in his head on this.  It nearly tore me apart not knowing...  



SchmoozingWouter said:


> Yeah Claymore's Anime ending really pissed me off... I was going wtf KILL HER NOW!!! You have been searching for her this entire time and now you are going to let her live because of a retarded hormonal little boy... wtf push him to the side and take her out!!!
> 
> 
> no doubt, Berserk is now one of my top 3



Off-Topic: Actually, I meant they should have ended it at the Northern War, and left it as a cliffhanger.  Which is pretty much what happened in the manga.



Shikashi said:


> I think everyone who has read Berserk was marked by that scene. What makes it so "great" is that you actually feel emotions towards a piece of paper, I can't think of any other Manga that has achieved that.



Looking back, I'm glad I saw the anime first and didn't read the manga until later.  The anime was pretty soft on that scene.  Had I read the manga first I dunno what I'd done.  I probably would have gone crazy...


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jul 26, 2008)

I really hope that they do make a continuation to the Berserk Anime one day cause it would just rock


----------



## Shikashi (Jul 26, 2008)

berserkhawk z said:


> I really hope that they do make a continuation to the Berserk Anime one day cause it would just rock



Not really, not unless they have a huge budget. I would much rather have 3 OVAs or so than an Anime. Berserk Anime sucked, this is common knowledge.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jul 26, 2008)

Shikashi said:


> Not really, not unless they have a huge budget. I would much rather have 3 OVAs or so than an Anime. Berserk Anime sucked, this is common knowledge.



Yeah i got to admit the anime heavily dissapointed me too i expected so much more from it, OVA's would be better, kinda like what they have been doing to Hellsing's


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 26, 2008)

vault023 said:


> zetman is another 1 which made me feel so much emotion for


 
i bet it's kouga arc that moved you, so many emotionalmoments


----------



## Vault (Jul 27, 2008)

Mat?icha said:


> i bet it's kouga arc that moved you, so many emotionalmoments



you know i hate that arc 

it was auntie's "death"


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Aug 1, 2008)

vault023 said:


> zetman is another 1 which made me feel so much emotion for



Never read it would you advise it?


----------



## Vault (Aug 1, 2008)

berserkhawk z said:


> Never read it would you advise it?



indeed  its really good


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 1, 2008)

berserkhawk z said:


> Never read it would you advise it?



extra good


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Aug 2, 2008)

Anyone have any info on the release date for the next chapter yet?


----------



## Bender (Aug 2, 2008)

Aye, I'm getting tired of this waiting


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Aug 3, 2008)

do you guys think griffith is really 'evil'? i mean i guess the point of this manga is to point out that good and evil are sort of just reactions to random occurrences. the idea is that intelligent being over lots and lots of time, focusing their thoughts and emotions in directions of good vs evil, maybe created and accentuated those differences, by making the astral plane and so forth, and leading to the transformation of the God Hand? espedcially the scene where griffith turns into femto, basically one of the other members of God Hand threatens griffith.... telling him he has to turn into femto and sacrifice the band of the hawk or else he, griffith, will be sacrificed! plus, two God Hand'ers really did dress up as an old witch and really did somehow trick griffith by giving him scarlet behelith. so it isnt like griffith was in on the deal til the very end of his mortal life. you can say griffith was manipulative, and ambitious as a mortal. but on the other hand he certainly did seem to improve the world overall?


----------



## Segan (Aug 3, 2008)

Don't forget that Griffith sacrificed thousand of his followers just to get power. That's usually considered evil.

But you got a point, though. As of now, he seems too ambiguous to be called flat-out evil.


----------



## Hapayahapaya (Aug 3, 2008)

Since the Idea of Evil specifically tailored Griffith to be the new king, one could argue that he had no choice. But then again it goes to the whole philosophical argument of free will...I guess no one in the Berserkverse has free will.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Aug 3, 2008)

Can anyone else see a possibility of Griffith betraying the other Godhand and Idea of Evil to control everything?


----------



## Hapayahapaya (Aug 3, 2008)

Nah, I don't think so. Griffith's only goal in life is to obtain his own kingdom. The Idea of Evil knows that (since it, well, made him).

One thing I thought would be cool if it was revealed that Guts was somehow "out" of fate, something that isn't accounted for by the Idea of Evil. In a sense he already is because of the brand.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 3, 2008)

I've been read about half this series now, and I love it. Many memorable moments, the murder of Adonis got to me.

Is it true that Miura plans to finish it at about 50 volumes?


----------



## Vault (Aug 3, 2008)

Charcan said:


> I've been read about half this series now, and I love it. Many memorable moments, the murder of Adonis got to me.
> 
> Is it true that Miura plans to finish it at about 50 volumes?



last time he said was he would love 100+ volumes


----------



## Pintsize (Aug 3, 2008)

100+?

Fuck, he's going to die before he puts out 70.


----------



## Segan (Aug 4, 2008)

I think you are mistaking Miura for Oda. It was Oda who said he wanted to do 100 volumes.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Aug 4, 2008)

Segan said:


> I think you are mistaking Miura for Oda. It was Oda who said he wanted to do 100 volumes.



I'm pretty sure in an interview Miura said that his influence was a Manga called Guin saga which is 100+ volumes and that he would like to make roughly the same number of volumes for Berserk

However at this rate he'll be lucky to make 50


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Aug 4, 2008)

well if he ever said that he was clearly not being serious so its irrelevant


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 4, 2008)

Guin Saga is still going on


----------



## Segan (Aug 4, 2008)

berserkhawk z said:


> I'm pretty sure in an interview Miura said that his influence was a Manga called Guin saga which is 100+ volumes and that he would like to make roughly the same number of volumes for Berserk
> 
> However at this rate he'll be lucky to make 50


I don't think he said that...

And the Guin saga is a written novel, if I recall correctly.


----------



## Sin (Aug 4, 2008)

Does anyone know why the release schedule for this manga is so irregular?

I don't really keep up with all the news on Berserk, I just pick it up whenever it shows up on MS's tracker.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Aug 4, 2008)

the release schedule is irregular because you can't time creativity more or less

berserk is too original and highly praised for miura to sacrifice quality just for a regular deadline


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 4, 2008)

It's irregular because Miura has gotten to the point where his series is very profitable and praised near universally. Because of this he gets a very lax schedule compared to most other mangaka. It's kind of like Togashi not having to work on HxH constantly because of his success(I've heard he plays lots of jRPGs instead of working on HxH)


----------



## Vault (Aug 4, 2008)

togashi that bastard


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Aug 4, 2008)

Segan said:


> I don't think he said that...
> 
> And the Guin saga is a written novel, if I recall correctly.



Honestly he said it in an interview on the extra's for the anime can't remember what disk though?

And Guin Saga is a novel my appoligies


----------



## Segan (Aug 4, 2008)

berserkhawk z said:


> Honestly he said it in an interview on the extra's for the anime can't remember what disk though?
> 
> And Guin Saga is a novel my appoligies


Duh...I don't believe it.


----------



## seastone (Aug 4, 2008)

Charcan said:


> I've been read about half this series now, and I love it. Many memorable moments, the murder of Adonis got to me.



That was a great moment. Though Guts in the pool of blood during the eclipse was one that got to me.



Charcan said:


> Is it true that Miura plans to finish it at about 50 volumes?



I think Miura has a plan on how the Berserk plot will play out but I doubt he knows how many volumes it will be.


----------



## SchmoozingWouter (Aug 4, 2008)

I wish the next chapter would come out ... it feels like I have been waiting fooreeveer...

Yeah pretty much any fight scene with Guts is bad ass... I'm thinking one of those is gonna be my next set. Although I will admit I was a little disappointed that his name is Guts and not Gatts... Gatts just sounded a whole lot cooler to me...


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 4, 2008)

I read him as Gatsu but use Gutts in English forums because.... I'm not sure. What's the right usage? 

And I've heard both the 50+ and 100+ volume plan for Berserk somewhere. Hey, Picasso was still painting at 90-something.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Aug 4, 2008)

Found a written version of the interview although i was wrong he doesn't mention a target of 100+ volumes so fuck knows where i got that from, maybe just wishful thinking
Here


----------



## Bender (Aug 4, 2008)

berserkhawk z said:


> Found a written version of the interview although i was wrong he doesn't mention a target of 100+ volumes so fuck knows where i got that from, maybe just wishful thinking
> Here



ARE YOU SERIOUS?! 

A 100 volumes? 

He,ll be dead before he put's out that many novels! 

Shit, no way in hell I,ll read this manga for that long

Plus, at the rate he puts out these chapters I doubt anyone will bother reading this manga.


----------



## Shikashi (Aug 4, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> It's irregular because Miura has gotten to the point where his series is very profitable and praised near universally. Because of this he gets a very lax schedule compared to most other mangaka. It's kind of like Togashi not having to work on HxH constantly because of his success*(I've heard he plays lots of jRPGs instead of working on HxH)*


LMAO! Smart guy.

Also, I hate you people. This is already though as it is and now you're saying 100 volumes? What exactly do you want from me? Suicide?


----------



## Segan (Aug 5, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> ARE YOU SERIOUS?!
> 
> A 100 volumes?
> 
> ...


You can't read very well, can you? Miura never stated he wanted to reach 100 volumes. He would've know better than to say such crap anyway. I mean, he knows better than anyone about his own pace.



Shikashi said:


> LMAO! Smart guy.
> 
> Also, I hate you people. This is already though as it is and now you're saying 100 volumes? What exactly do you want from me? Suicide?


Don't tell me you actually believe that?


----------



## Vault (Aug 5, 2008)

will just have to wait it out but damn he's releases are a piss take, doesnt he have assistances


----------



## Red Viking (Aug 5, 2008)

Mat®icha said:


> nope, she hasnt changed yet, but there's a hope she will be cured in this arc.



Well, based on this, I started reading the manga for the first time ever.  I had watched roughly half the anime and quit after I heard that...stuff happened.

I was impressed, although Volume 13 was by far the single most soulcrushing thing I've ever seen.  

I think Caska will be cured by the end of this arc and I don't care what the Skull Knight said because the simple fact is that the fans are going to kick Miura's ass if it turns out he's kept them waiting all these years for nothing.

Speaking of Caska, that kid she found on the beach is going to be revealed as her and Guts' son who somehow got purified or something.  I'm willing to bet money on it.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 5, 2008)

Miura doesn't have to do what his fans want, he's telling HIS story after all.


----------



## Segan (Aug 5, 2008)

Red Viking said:


> I think Caska will be cured by the end of this arc and I don't care what the Skull Knight said *because the simple fact is that the fans are going to kick Miura's ass if it turns out he's kept them waiting all these years for nothing.*


How naive you are...


----------



## seastone (Aug 5, 2008)

Segan said:


> How naive you are...



I agree. Berserk is great because Miura does not cave in to fans unlike other mangaka. 

I just hope he finishes Berserk before he dies. I mean there is so much there is so much more that has to happen before the story can reach a satisfying conclusion.


----------



## Vault (Aug 5, 2008)

Red Viking said:


> Speaking of Caska, that kid she found on the beach is going to be revealed as her and Guts' son who somehow got purified or something.  I'm willing to bet money on it.



wrong 

griffth came back as a human through caska and guts baby


----------



## Muk (Aug 5, 2008)

and separated the entity that was caska and gutts child from his own being

which turns out to be this black child


----------



## Red Viking (Aug 5, 2008)

Segan said:


> How naive you are...



Ah, but the _difference_ is just because he won't cave in doesn't mean the fans won't have anything to say about it.

Being positive is not the same thing as being naive. 

And as far as the kid is concerned, how else do you explain a kid showing up at that exact moment and doing the exact same thing their demon baby used to do?


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 5, 2008)

Red Viking said:


> Ah, but the _difference_ is just because he won't cave in doesn't mean the fans won't have anything to say about it.
> 
> Being positive is not the same thing as being naive.
> 
> And as far as the kid is concerned, how else do you explain a kid showing up at that exact moment and doing the exact same thing their demon baby used to do?



I agree with Red Viking words of wisdom. As far as Caska goes...hmm that is a very interesting and question, I think Caska will remain the way she is, Caska condition is like Gantz missing arm and eye, it's the forever lasting scar from a moment in time that they probably wished never happened. In which case, Caska slowly gaining her sanity seems to be the route the author is taking, ever chapter she gets saner and saner, eventually by the time she does reach the elf king, she would be less retarded. Now the Gutts and Caska baby, I'm a bit confused about him myself.


----------



## Segan (Aug 5, 2008)

Red Viking said:


> Ah, but the _difference_ is just because he won't cave in doesn't mean the fans won't have anything to say about it.
> 
> Being positive is not the same thing as being naive.
> 
> And as far as the kid is concerned, how else do you explain a kid showing up at that exact moment and doing the exact same thing their demon baby used to do?


It means care, not cave.

And you're wrong. So wrong you can get. The fans got nothing to say. Miura alone decides what to do with the characters of Berserk. It's him who tells a story. Even if his fans spend money on his works, they have no property rights whatsoever.

And I can think of a handful explanations about the child, but I won't bother because they are all speculation.


----------



## Red Viking (Aug 5, 2008)

Wuzzman said:


> I think Caska will remain the way she is, Caska condition is like Gantz missing arm and eye, it's the forever lasting scar from a moment in time that they probably wished never happened.



In a way, Caska's condition is permanent.  I reject the Skull Knight's implication that Caska's condition will choose to stay the way she is, but I accept Gut's realization that she most likely will never be the same when she recovers.  

Caska's condition had been put on the back burner, but lately, there's been a whole bunch of build up, especially when Farnese became incredibly frustrated with her after she found out about Gut's feelings.

The thing is, it may not be what she wants to do, but sooner or later, Caska _needs_ to deal with what happened to her.



Wuzzman said:


> In which case, Caska slowly gaining her sanity seems to be the route the author is taking, ever chapter she gets saner and saner, eventually by the time she does reach the elf king, she would be less retarded.



That would be an interesting development, but I'm curious as to why you say that.  From my perspective, she's been behaving the exact same way excluding the time when she was almost raped by those travelers and, at the very least, temporary remembered her fighting abilities. 



Wuzzman said:


> Now the Gutts and Caska baby, I'm a bit confused about him myself.



To be honest, it doesn't make a whole lot of sense considering that Griffith is using their child's body as a vessel, but it's the only explanation that does make sense.  Unless the kid's spirit was separated and took the form of what he would've looked had Caska never been raped...



Segan said:


> It means care, not cave.



Than you misread.



Segan said:


> And you're wrong. So wrong you can get. The fans got nothing to say. Miura alone decides what to do with the characters of Berserk. It's him who tells a story. Even if his fans spend money on his works, they have no property rights whatsoever.



Yet you can't say that with 100% certainty either.  Anyway, input is always important in the creative process.  True, it's up to the writer to accept or reject feedback and the more successful ones are usually given editor immunity.  I hold no delusions about that.  That still does not mean that particular moves wouldn't be controversial or that people won't call them out on particular thing.  I subscribe to the belief that a writer should, at the very least, hear what their audience has to say.  



Segan said:


> And I can think of a handful explanations about the child, but I won't bother because they are all speculation.



That's what threads are for.  If you have any speculations I'd actually like to hear them.


----------



## Segan (Aug 5, 2008)

Ever thought about that the child might not be related to Guts' child, but rather a new player on the field?


----------



## Red Viking (Aug 5, 2008)

Segan said:


> Ever thought about that the child might not be related to Guts' child, but rather a new player on the field?



That could very well be the case instead.  It's just, to me at least, it seems a bit obvious that the kid has some connection to Guts and Caska's baby.


----------



## Shikashi (Aug 5, 2008)

Segan said:


> Ever thought about that the child might not be related to Guts' child, but rather a new player on the field?


His looks are a mere coincidence, gotcha...

I love speculation, Jesus, I'm a sucker for it. As long as it makes some sense.


----------



## ۩ReYmДN-dono۩ (Aug 6, 2008)

Dustswirl said:


> I agree. Berserk is great because Miura does not cave in to fans unlike other mangaka.
> 
> I just hope he finishes Berserk before he dies. I mean there is so much there is so much more that has to happen before the story can reach a satisfying conclusion.


Fans buy his manga,and i hope he finishes berserk before he dies ,too.


----------



## Segan (Aug 6, 2008)

Shikashi said:


> His looks are a mere coincidence, gotcha...
> 
> I love speculation, Jesus, I'm a sucker for it. As long as it makes some sense.


Well, thing is, Griffith's thoughts on the Hill of the Swords imply that Griffith merged with the spirit of Guts' and Casca's baby. In other words, the child from the beach is unlikely to be an incarnation of said baby.

Besides, the way it stopped Berserker Guts makes it look like it's a completely new entity with a set of powers we haven't seen before.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Aug 6, 2008)

On a different note did anyone ever import and play the awsome Berserk PS2 game?


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 7, 2008)

I have heard incredible things about this "Berserk". Where can I find some of the manga chapters. Because all I have heard is Guts, Berserk armor, sword, killing, blood, titties, blood, titties, titties, blood, and more titties. sounds awesome


----------



## Segan (Aug 7, 2008)

Shoddragon said:


> I have heard incredible things about this "Berserk". Where can I find some of the manga chapters. Because all I have heard is Guts, Berserk armor, sword, killing, blood, titties, blood, titties, titties, blood, and more titties. sounds awesome


You could go and buy it.


----------



## SchmoozingWouter (Aug 7, 2008)

Shoddragon said:


> I have heard incredible things about this "Berserk". Where can I find some of the manga chapters. Because all I have heard is Guts, Berserk armor, sword, killing, blood, titties, blood, titties, titties, blood, and more titties. sounds awesome


This should get you going, all of the chapters are there and the scans are much larger than any other site that I have found. Enjoy _Berserk_, it is one of my top 3 favorite manga and one hell of a read >_<!
412 spoiler pics! *chock* not a good way! D:


----------



## James (Aug 7, 2008)

So still NO word on when to expect another chapter?

This is getting a bit unreal now. We're getting about 10 chapters a year.


----------



## Vault (Aug 7, 2008)

i expect 30 to 40 pages 

[/wishful thinking]


----------



## SchmoozingWouter (Aug 7, 2008)

James said:


> So still NO word on when to expect another chapter?
> 
> This is getting a bit unreal now. We're getting about 10 chapters a year.



I know right... how much time off do they need?... with the amount of time that it is taking I want a new volume, not just a chapter


----------



## Red Viking (Aug 7, 2008)

Shoddragon said:


> I have heard incredible things about this "Berserk". Where can I find some of the manga chapters. Because all I have heard is Guts, Berserk armor, sword, killing, blood, titties, blood, titties, titties, blood, and more titties. sounds awesome





SchmoozingWouter said:


> This should get you going, all of the chapters are there and the scans are much larger than any other site that I have found. Enjoy _Berserk_, it is one of my top 3 favorite manga and one hell of a read >_<!
> MangaHelpers Link



Just watch out for Volume 13.

You'll find out why soon enough.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Aug 7, 2008)

Red Viking said:


> Just watch out for Volume 13.
> 
> You'll find out why soon enough.



Volume 13's just awsome


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

I like that despite how dark the manga is, you have your little laughs here and there. Like when Gutts was dressed as a nobleman and Caska was mocked by him for looking like a woman.

Or that ridiculous whale armor. Jesuslol.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Aug 9, 2008)

Charcan said:


> I like that despite how dark the manga is, you have your little laughs here and there. Like when Gutts was dressed as a nobleman and Caska was mocked by him for looking like a woman.
> 
> Or that ridiculous whale armor. Jesuslol.



I thought Adon's armor rocked not as much as Boscone's though


----------



## Juubi (Aug 9, 2008)

Bringing humor to dark moments?

Why his name is Puck, my good friend


----------



## Bender (Aug 9, 2008)

Adon's appearance in the manga/Anime is the comedy relief material


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 9, 2008)

Question, the last chapter of berserk i read was something about them fighting pirates or something before they go to the fairy island place.

What chapter was that, and whats the most current chapter?


----------



## Vault (Aug 9, 2008)

most current if 297 i think 

and those pirate chapters go back 20 to 40 chapters i think


----------



## Red Viking (Aug 9, 2008)

vault023 said:


> and those pirate chapters go back 20 to 40 chapters i think



I think he meant the naval battle in chapters 288-289.


----------



## Vault (Aug 9, 2008)

Red Viking said:


> I think he meant the naval battle in chapters 288-289.



oh that, thx


----------



## SchmoozingWouter (Aug 9, 2008)

Charcan said:


> I like that despite how dark the manga is, you have your little laughs here and there. Like when Gutts was dressed as a nobleman and Caska was mocked by him for looking like a woman.
> 
> Or that ridiculous whale armor. Jesuslol.


My favorite Puck moment  :


----------



## Juubi (Aug 9, 2008)

Haha, that was a pretty excellent moment.

My most amusing Puck moments usually come from his interaction with his "pupil", Ishidori.


----------



## Saruto (Aug 9, 2008)

I was re-reading Berserk for about the 10th time today and you know in the Troll Arc (lol troll rape I fapped) when they're in the Qlipoth ans Slan takes control of the troll intestines? Did she actually DIE then or did Gutts just kill her host form?

Because afterward Gutts and Skull Knight are all like "I killed one of the monsters pretending to be angels with this sword right here"

I seriously doubt a God Hand would go down that easy.....


----------



## Juubi (Aug 9, 2008)

I've wondered that since the day I read it, I'm afraid

I hope she isn't dead. She was my favorite out of those guys, other than Griffith


----------



## Saruto (Aug 9, 2008)

Juubi said:


> I've wondered that since the day I read it, I'm afraid
> 
> I hope she isn't dead. She was my favorite out of those guys, other than Griffith



I know, Slan was fucking hot.

Also I realized I have no clue how to shade properly in Photoshop


----------



## serger989 (Aug 10, 2008)

Saruto said:


> I was re-reading Berserk for about the 10th time today and you know in the Troll Arc (lol troll rape I fapped) when they're in the Qlipoth ans Slan takes control of the troll intestines? Did she actually DIE then or did Gutts just kill her host form?
> 
> Because afterward Gutts and Skull Knight are all like "I killed one of the monsters pretending to be angels with this sword right here"
> 
> I seriously doubt a God Hand would go down that easy.....



It's obvious he just killed her host form, she was using the evil of the Qlipoth and the troll intestines to temporarily bind herself there so she could interact with Guts. But he took out her form, I'd imagine she's perfectly fine in her plane of existence. Griffith is a different story, his form is nowhere else but where he is. He is in Guts' plane of existence, where Guts has the potential to reach him, however long that will take.


----------



## Segan (Aug 10, 2008)

Obviously Slann isn't dead. Besides, Guts didn't finish her off, Slann LET him finish her off.


----------



## Muk (Aug 10, 2008)

Slan isn't dead, she was just playing with Guts


----------



## Vault (Aug 10, 2008)

SchmoozingWouter said:


> My favorite Puck moment  :



puck on sitting on the bird was pretty badass and funny as hell


----------



## Saruto (Aug 10, 2008)

serger989 said:


> It's obvious he just killed her host form, she was using the evil of the Qlipoth and the troll intestines to temporarily bind herself there so she could interact with Guts. But he took out her form, I'd imagine she's perfectly fine in her plane of existence. Griffith is a different story, his form is nowhere else but where he is. He is in Guts' plane of existence, where Guts has the potential to reach him, however long that will take.



This leads to the question: Can Griffith transform like an Apostle?


I would shit bricks if he could.


----------



## Supreme Storm (Aug 11, 2008)

Hey I just finished rewatching Berserk and now I can't keep myself from reading the manga so I am wondering what chapter did the anime end at? And where can I get ahold of the manga? Many many thnx in advance.


----------



## Segan (Aug 11, 2008)

dxtr said:


> Hey I just finished rewatching Berserk and now I can't keep myself from reading the manga so I am wondering what chapter did the anime end at? And where can I get ahold of the manga? Many many thnx in advance.


Start over from chapter 1.

The anime is basically a crippled version of early Berserk.


----------



## Segan (Aug 11, 2008)

Not to mention, that they totally fucked up the Griffith Rescue arc.

One word: WYALD!


----------



## Mori` (Aug 11, 2008)

I never really bothered watching the berserk anime, it's such an epic manga I just figured that the animation would never do justice to the art


----------



## Vault (Aug 11, 2008)

Segan said:


> Start over from chapter 1.
> 
> The anime is basically a crippled version of early Berserk.



the anime was a disappointment, too many stuff taken out

i couldnt even finish it


----------



## SchmoozingWouter (Aug 11, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> I never really bothered watching the berserk anime, it's such an epic manga I just figured that the animation would never do justice to the art


true that, true that... it is the same for me


----------



## Mori` (Aug 11, 2008)

vault023 said:


> the anime was a disappointment, too many stuff taken out
> 
> i couldnt even finish it



I've got an almost sadistic desire to watch just to see what it actually does to the series .___.


----------



## Vault (Aug 11, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> I've got an almost sadistic desire to watch just to see what it actually does to the series .___.



dont ?_? just dont  

its heavily edited its not even funny


----------



## Mori` (Aug 11, 2008)

lol ok

I've been toying with the idea of a re-read whilst we are so long without a chapter but I think I'd crumble over Judeau all over again T_________________________T

also vault you swing by the library 2 convo thread, going to try re-instigate that as a tool to foster community vibes here.


----------



## ~L~ (Aug 11, 2008)

i've toyed with the idea of watching the anime don't mind seeing animated griffith but from what i've heard of it, it's not worth it


----------



## Segan (Aug 11, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> i've toyed with the idea of watching the anime don't mind seeing animated griffith but from what i've heard of it, it's not worth it


Do you accept the royal knights as the pursuers of the Hawks instead of the Black Dogs with the awesomeness and nastiness that is Wyald?

If no, then don't watch it. I tried out some random episodes from Berserk, and I got on of those with the pursuit in action. And as soon as I saw the knight leader taking Griffith hostage, I knew the anime was too fucked up for me to keep watching.


----------



## Vault (Aug 11, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> lol ok
> 
> I've been toying with the idea of a re-read whilst we are so long without a chapter but I think I'd crumble over Judeau all over again T_________________________T
> 
> also vault you swing by the library 2 convo thread, going to try re-instigate that as a tool to foster community vibes here.



haha xD

i do the same thing, i cant get myslef to re-read because there are some parts which really touched me and i dont want to relive them ?_?

i just lurk inside never post. what did you have in mind?

and L-chan its not worth it


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Aug 11, 2008)

i do like seeing some of the creative berserk AMV's though with like death metal music over clips of violence


----------



## Vault (Aug 11, 2008)

the music of the berserk anime made it worthy while


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Aug 11, 2008)

yes it has a pleasing opening theme


----------



## Supreme Storm (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks guys for the info about manga. I'm wondering though, how do I read it? Top right corner picture all the time right? :S.

Ammanas, you should watch it for Guts xD. Tbh tho, out of 70~ animes i've watched Berserk is the best one out of them!


----------



## Vault (Aug 11, 2008)

no no no >_< berserk anime is bad


----------



## Segan (Aug 11, 2008)

dxtr said:


> Thanks guys for the info about manga. I'm wondering though, how do I read it? Top right corner picture all the time right? :S.


Have you never read a single manga before in your life?


----------



## Mori` (Aug 11, 2008)

berserk as a first manga?

man that's a pretty good way to start lol.

top right is the starting point, you read right to left, top to bottom

nabbing tokyopops example



that shows you how you'd read through a page of manga, the numbers equate to the speechbubbles on their pretend page. You'll get the hang of it fast enough ^^


----------



## sodabeast (Aug 11, 2008)

I just watched the entire Berserk anime yesterday in one go and I enjoyed it a little too much. I don't think I've ever felt more emotions while watching an anime. But the ending made me extremely emo, leaving me with too many unanswered questions and too many stray thoughts. It's a very intense.

I absolutely need to read the manga as soon as possible, will most likely go get it after work today. I'm really looking forward to reading it, I'm still new to anime but I've *never* read a manga before. 

I tried to skip out on as many spoilers as possible, but the anime ends on a note that really shocks the nerves and doesn't really let you recover... Will the manga sort out some of the obvious questions? (Mostly worried about Caska, but of course right?) Or will it make me even more emo? 

Thanks!
(edit: btw thanks Ammanas, that instructional page will help me as well)


----------



## Segan (Aug 11, 2008)

sodabeast said:


> I tried to skip out on as many spoilers as possible, but the anime ends on a note that really shocks the nerves and doesn't really let you recover... Will the manga sort out some of the obvious questions? (Mostly worried about Caska, but of course right?) Or will it make me even more emo? If possible try to answer as subtlety as possible, thanks!!


Yeah, the most urgent questions will be answered. The manga also continues where the anime left off.


----------



## Randomguy117 (Aug 11, 2008)

sodabeast said:


> I just watched the entire Berserk anime yesterday in one go and I enjoyed it a little too much. I don't think I've ever felt more emotions while watching an anime. But the ending made me extremely emo, leaving me with too many unanswered questions and too many stray thoughts. It's a very intense.
> 
> I absolutely need to read the manga as soon as possible, will most likely go get it after work today. I'm really looking forward to reading it, I'm still new to anime but I've *never* read a manga before.
> 
> ...




Subtle, huh. 

Questions are answered in a satisfying way, i would say. But of course there are more developments, and more questions arise. And up to the latest chapter i've read (297), while Caska and Guts are in a better place (can;t get much worse then the end of the anime), their ultimate fate has not yet been revealed.


----------



## sodabeast (Aug 11, 2008)

Great answers guys, thank you! I'm going to start the manga from the very beginning though, so I get to read the story all over again and get a feel for the manga art/writing style etc. 

Another question, is this a continuing manga or has it already ended?


----------



## Mori` (Aug 11, 2008)

sodabeast said:


> Great answers guys, thank you! I'm going to start the manga from the very beginning though, so I get to read the story all over again and get a feel for the manga art/writing style etc.
> 
> Another question, is this a continuing manga or has it already ended?



welcome to nf ^^

starting the manga from the start is a brilliant decision, the art and writing is brilliant and it can just do things that the animation can't manage, it's also probably better for continuities sake to read the manga as a whole piece rather than jumping in from the anime.

berserk is a continuing manga and do to the extraordinary detail put into it it's progressing rather slowly but we're all in it for the long haul!

--

question to those who've watched the anime, what kind of level of graphic violence did it reach?


----------



## sodabeast (Aug 11, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> welcome to nf ^^
> 
> starting the manga from the start is a brilliant decision, the art and writing is brilliant and it can just do things that the animation can't manage, it's also probably better for continuities sake to read the manga as a whole piece rather than jumping in from the anime.
> 
> ...



Thanks! I actually found it while searching for a Berserk discussion forum. I have watched naruto, I've only seen up to 154 (all I had at the time, where the Village of the Sand start to help naruto & friends).

This looks like a really active forum, I'm glad I found it! I'll have to look through the entire site and check out what's on it!

(also, gz on upcomming 17k posts! )

And I thought the anime was pretty violent, lots of blood and body parts, but not too graphic with gut/brain matter.


----------



## Segan (Aug 11, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> question to those who've watched the anime, what kind of level of graphic violence did it reach?


I doubt there was anything about flying guts and stuff.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 11, 2008)

sodabeast said:


> Thanks! I actually found it while searching for a Berserk discussion forum. I have watched naruto, I've only seen up to 154 (all I had at the time, where the Village of the Sand start to help naruto & friends).
> 
> This looks like a really active forum, I'm glad I found it! I'll have to look through the entire site and check out what's on it!



ah ok, NF is pretty active and it's become far more than just a naruto site so it can pretty much cater to whatever you fancy heh. Almost all the users are pretty cool as well =p



> (also, gz on upcomming 17k posts! )



lol t'aint a good thing really, far too many posts D:



> And I thought the anime was pretty violent, lots of blood and body parts, but not too graphic with gut/brain matter.



ah ok, the manga is somewhat more graphic in it's depictions of violence then I think but I've never really found that to be a problem >_>



Segan said:


> I doubt there was anything about flying guts and stuff.



xD was just wondering how peoples experiences would change from the anime to the manga on that aspect.


----------



## KLoWn (Aug 11, 2008)

The worst thing with having Berserk as your first manga is that it pretty much just goes downhill from there.
Not too many mangas that can match Berserk.


----------



## Supreme Storm (Aug 11, 2008)

Segan said:


> Have you never read a single manga before in your life?



Nope :/. 



Ammanas said:


> berserk as a first manga?
> 
> man that's a pretty good way to start lol.
> 
> ...



Yep it'll be my first and only xD. I'm really tempted to read Naruto and Hajime no Ippo but they're not as convincing as the Berserk anime xD. 

Ah right, thx for the link and description :>


----------



## Mori` (Aug 11, 2008)

hajime no ippo is definately worth a read, also I'll recommend Shin Angyo Onshi

there's a lot of great series out there, berserk is one of the best at what it does but there's plenty of other series that are really worth a read :3


----------



## SchmoozingWouter (Aug 11, 2008)

meh, Ive just never been able to get into the sports manga much :\


----------



## Segan (Aug 11, 2008)

It's a boxing manga. You will like it much better than Captain Tsubasa, for example.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 11, 2008)

yeah, Ippo's really more of a fighting and life manga than a sports manga per say.

shall we get back to berserk anyway hehe

if ya wanna chat other mangas the library2 convo thread needs some loving xD


----------



## Segan (Aug 11, 2008)

Fine, how big do you think reborn Ganishka is?


----------



## sodabeast (Aug 11, 2008)

Segan said:


> Fine, how big do you think reborn Ganishka is?



Who is that?


----------



## Segan (Aug 11, 2008)

sodabeast said:


> Who is that?


Read the manga. You don't want to be spoiled.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 11, 2008)

Segan said:


> Fine, how big do you think reborn Ganishka is?



fucking huge?

I find it pretty impossible to put a definitive scale on him, I'll go look at some scans and see if a plausible estimate could be made.


----------



## Segan (Aug 11, 2008)

I could see him being as tall as 1 km. I mean, his heads were above clouds, for fuck's sake.


----------



## Muk (Aug 11, 2008)

i say he's taller than 1km he'd almost reach as high as mount Everest i'd say


----------



## p-lou (Aug 11, 2008)

Muk said:


> i say he's taller than 1km he'd almost reach as high as mount Everest i'd say



He might be a little over 1km, but there's no way he's that tall.  That would be nearly 9km.

Either way, he's fucking gigantic.


----------



## Segan (Aug 11, 2008)

Mount Everest is over 8 km.

1 km is probably the most appropriate approach.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 11, 2008)

I'd say at least a km if not more,

if you look on the spread with the farmers and horses in 297 from the scale and perspective I'd suggest that's at least viewing from 3-4 km away and he still appears massive, he looks like he's taller than the hills behind him though it's hard to tell how far from them he is but as you pointed out he's breaking through the clouds which the hills aren't

in 296 you get a comparison of just how tiny the city is in comparison to his feet, buildings of about 8 stories high (that's probably 80ft or so) are completely dwarfed by his legs, he's a seriously huge entity


----------



## Segan (Aug 11, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> I'd say at least a km if not more,
> 
> if you look on the spread with the farmers and horses in 297 from the scale and perspective I'd suggest that's at least viewing from 3-4 km away and he still appears massive, he looks like he's taller than the hills behind him and as you pointed out he's breaking through the clouds.
> 
> in 296 you get a comparison of just how tiny the city is in comparison to his feet, buildings of about 8 stories high (that's probably 80ft or so) are completely dwarfed by his legs, he's a seriously huge entity


I wish, Miura would tell us which kind of dimensions he's operating in.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 11, 2008)

yeah xD

I can only make some guesstimation on the bigger image based on the fact that it's a very similar landscape to that around me xD


----------



## Segan (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm pretty sure, there are some formulas about measuring height and distance based on perspective.

Someone just gotta find them


----------



## Mori` (Aug 11, 2008)

yeah I've just been googling, was trying to come up with an average value for field size as well lol to work out a more accurate measure on the distance from the farmers to ganishka since distance is definately going to be needed to work it out ._.


----------



## Segan (Aug 11, 2008)

There were some buildings standing next to Ganishka, weren't there? If there were some close-up shots, it would be relatively easy to estimate the height, and then switch to the far-up distance and compare it with Ganishka's height.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 11, 2008)

the problem is that the buildings next to ganishka aren't visible from a long distance, only from up close where the perspective angles up at ganishka and he dissapears upwards towards the clouds which makes it hard to calculate


----------



## Vault (Aug 11, 2008)

try isohunt.com


----------



## iamthewalrus (Aug 11, 2008)

Well I just finished this manga, however the source I was reading it from had 10 or so of the recent chapters missing.  I think I'm missing a few things, but I haven't been able to find another source with those chapters.

So my question is, how did Ganishka become reborn?  Last time I read about him, gatts and zodd had repelled his attack.


----------



## Bender (Aug 11, 2008)

When is the next chapter gonna be released?


----------



## ryne11 (Aug 11, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> When is the next chapter gonna be released?



Any time between Tomorrow and February


----------



## Segan (Aug 12, 2008)

iamthewalrus said:


> Well I just finished this manga, however the source I was reading it from had 10 or so of the recent chapters missing.  I think I'm missing a few things, but I haven't been able to find another source with those chapters.
> 
> So my question is, how did Ganishka become reborn?  Last time I read about him, gatts and zodd had repelled his attack.


If you check the last few pages you should find some more sources for the missing chapters.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 12, 2008)

yeah if you swing by the evil genius site they'll have them up, I think mangashare have the last 6 chapters available as well.


----------



## SchmoozingWouter (Aug 12, 2008)

ryne11 said:


> Any time between Tomorrow and February



this makes me wanna cry inside... Berserk and Gantz are frustrating me... I want a new chapter already >_<


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Aug 12, 2008)

at least with gantz you always know when the next chapter comes out though. 

berserk is more like hunter x hunter its totally up in the air


----------



## SchmoozingWouter (Aug 12, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> at least with gantz you always know when the next chapter comes out though.
> 
> berserk is more like hunter x hunter its totally up in the air


really? i didn't know that, when is the next Gantz suppose to be out?


----------



## Mori` (Aug 12, 2008)

they'll probably be able to tell you in the gantz thread =p

but yeah, berserk often goes on some odd breaks between publications D:


----------



## Segan (Aug 12, 2008)

And returns with some godly chapters.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 12, 2008)

all the chapters are godly, I didn't think it needed to be stated =p


----------



## Vault (Aug 12, 2008)

its true all chapters are godly


----------



## KLoWn (Aug 12, 2008)

The chapters where they were on that boat (which they're still one) were pretty boring if you ask me.


----------



## Segan (Aug 12, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> The chapters where they were on that boat (which they're still one) were pretty boring if you ask me.


Boring or not, the journey on the ship served three purposes in my eyes, all of which have to do with character development:

1) Guts realizing once and for all, that there's no turning back regarding Casca

2) Guts' dream about the Beast of Darkness, which he doesn't remember at all (bad, bad, BAD sign. Another tragedy is coming at Guts)

3) Farnese's progress as a witch

And I know, most of you guys don't care about Farnese, but knowing Miura, Farnese is clearly meant for bigger purposes in the plot.

Most likely, we will have a timeskip after Guts and Co. arrived on the island and Griffith succeeded in defeating Ganishka, making Charlotte, the Pope and everyone else his bitches and thus becoming the king of Midland.

Of course, Miura could go the speedy way and have Guts getting something to be able to fight Griffith and consorts after meeting the Elf king.


----------



## Vault (Aug 12, 2008)

i care about all the people in guts new group


----------



## Vault (Aug 12, 2008)

i re-read that part a week ago  

it was awesome, and i like the way guts ages  its so realistic, although he looks badass with that small shade of white on his hair 

did the armour cause that  i always wonder? and in the boat when guts burn wounds where seen and we saw he's back, i remember yelling out "what a ripped friend"


----------



## Mori` (Aug 12, 2008)

I enjoyed the boat chapters since it was nice to see them have the chance for a break, they were still superbly illustrated and they gave a variety development to various members of the cast :3


----------



## Red Viking (Aug 12, 2008)

SchmoozingWouter said:


> really? i didn't know that, when is the next Gantz suppose to be out?



It comes out every two weeks.



Segan said:


> Most likely, we will have a timeskip after Guts and Co. arrived on the island and Griffith succeeded in defeating Ganishka, making Charlotte, the Pope and everyone else his bitches and thus becoming the king of Midland.
> 
> Of course, Miura could go the speedy way and have Guts getting something to be able to fight Griffith and consorts after meeting the Elf king.



The coolest thing that I've come to realize about this story is that Guts is _technically_ The Anti-Christ of the setting.

It makes sense if you think about it.  There was the prophecy of the White Hawk and the darkness fleeing before it and then along comes Griffith spreading tolerance and hope across the land.  He's got everyone believing he's Jesus and had the freaking Pope officially declare it.  And, just in case there was any more doubt, he's going to deliver everyone from the evil that is Godzilla-Ganishka.

On the other end of the spectrum, we have a very, very, _very_ angry man whose hatred was so potent that he didn't even need a Behelit to create a demon.  And this man really, really, _really_ wants to kill Griffith. 

One can see the inherent problem with trying to kill the person the world believes is the Messiah.

This was alluded to back in the Convection arc when Guts was fighting Inquisitor Mazgus.  Everyone thought Mazgus was an angel sent to save them as the demons were closing in and the moment Guts killed him was the moment you saw the hope die in their eyes as the blob demons immediately overran them.

Of course, _the best part_ of this is that we the readers know the truth behind Griffith, the Godhand and the violence inherent in the system so the thought that Guts is the Anit-Christ _may or may not be a good thing._


----------



## Segan (Aug 12, 2008)

The white Hawk was not a prophecy but a recent vision that appeared in Midland folks' dreams.

There was a prophecy about a Dark Hawk being born when a lake of blood appeared and who will announce an age of Darkness. It's pretty obvious, who the so-called Anti-Christ will be.

Besides, an Anti-Christ is a person who deceives the masses to gain popularity and then shows off his true nature.


----------



## SchmoozingWouter (Aug 12, 2008)

I know this is random, but I always thought it was pretty cool that the country was named Midland considering I grew up in Midland, TX


----------



## Red Viking (Aug 12, 2008)

Segan said:


> The white Hawk was not a prophecy but a recent vision that appeared in Midland folks' dreams.



Which one could argue is still a prophecy.



Segan said:


> There was a prophecy about a Dark Hawk being born when a lake of blood appeared and who will announce an age of Darkness. It's pretty obvious, who the so-called Anti-Christ will be.



To us, yes.  The Holy Chain Knights, however, thought this was Guts since the Black Swordsman appeared around the same time.



Segan said:


> Besides, an Anti-Christ is a person who deceives the masses to gain popularity and then shows off his true nature.



Which is why I said technically.  I'm using a very loose meaning of the word.  Like I said, Griffith's got everyone believing he's Jesus aka the Light Hawk.  The Holy Chain Knights believed that Guts was the Dark Hawk due to circumstances surrounding him.  And, to be fair, it's not like it's that hard to arrive at that conclusion.  I also remember that Schierke needed to find the Dark Hawk (At least in the translation I read) and she's currently traveling with Guts.  Not only that, but Guts will come into conflict with Griffith at some point (And it will be awesome) and that's when everyone will think he's the Anti-Christ.

Now, it's also obvious that the _true_ Anti-Christ in the traditional sense is Griffith due to the fact that he's freaking Femto given flesh and for the reasons you've stated above.  

Guts is the savior of the story, but at the same time, he's everything that a savior _isn't._  The only thing that makes him the savior of this story (And an ironic one at that) is due to the fact that he's going to be the one to kill Griffith.  There's an argument in there somewhere for a prophecy twist and that Guts is the true Light Hawk or that the Dark Hawk is actually the good guy.  Given that God is evil, being the Anti-Christ in this setting may actually be a _good_ thing.

So, for all intents and purposes, Guts might as well be The Anti-Christ.  (At least in terms of perception)

Besides, I think it's damn cool to think of the story from an Anti-Christ's POV and that he's going to win.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Aug 12, 2008)

Is Guts out of causality or is his life still affected by it, what do ya think?


----------



## Red Viking (Aug 12, 2008)

berserkhawk z said:


> Is Guts out of causality or is his life still affected by it, what do ya think?



Given that the Skull Knight said that not too long ago (chapter-wise at least) I'd say that he'll find a way to exist outside the cycle either in Elfheim or sometime during the next arc.  Most likely in the next arc since the focus on this arc is Griffith building an empire for himself while Guts and the gang try to cure Casca.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Aug 13, 2008)

Red Viking said:


> Given that the Skull Knight said that not too long ago (chapter-wise at least) I'd say that he'll find a way to exist outside the cycle either in Elfheim or sometime during the next arc.  Most likely in the next arc since the focus on this arc is Griffith building an empire for himself while Guts and the gang try to cure Casca.



Does anyone else think if you exist outside of the laws of Causality you will actually have the ability to strike Griffith since destiny won't allow him to be hit or will destiny throw something else that is in causality to stop the threat.eg like when Zodd interupted Guts strike on Griffith?


----------



## Mori` (Aug 13, 2008)

hrm not really sure, if gutts is outside of the laws of causality then it might mean that he's not only able to do things to griffith but that things aren't able to be manouvered to try and stop him, it'd just be existing obstacles in his way.

do we think gutts slipping outside of causality will be a minor, progressive thing or will it be a particularly defined moment?


----------



## Supreme Storm (Aug 13, 2008)

never thought i'd say this but i'm actually enjoying manga waaat... been about 3 years since i started with anime and before+until now i've never read manga. 

berserk = win?


----------



## Parallax (Aug 14, 2008)

yes yes it does.


----------



## Bender (Aug 14, 2008)

Segan said:


> The white Hawk was not a prophecy but a recent vision that appeared in Midland folks' dreams.
> 
> There was a prophecy about a Dark Hawk being born when a lake of blood appeared and who will announce an age of Darkness. It's pretty obvious, who the so-called Anti-Christ will be.



Griffith no doubt

Gut's is a savior who appears as disaster and wll never be recognized. I'm kinda stumped. I'm not sure but clarify this theory of mine, in a way I see Gut's as jesus Christ and you know how he was doubted by others right..?

But in the end he manages to prove people wrong when he proves those who believed in him a trickster who does not do what people and including the Roman or what's the name of them wrong.


----------



## TargaryenX (Aug 14, 2008)

> never thought i'd say this but i'm actually enjoying manga waaat... been about 3 years since i started with anime and before+until now i've never read manga.
> 
> berserk = win?



The manga is very good, but the anime would have still been better if they had animated more than 1/4 of the manga. It makes me so sad to see the most epic manga ever go unanimated.


----------



## Vault (Aug 14, 2008)

getting it animated now would be great


----------



## Mori` (Aug 14, 2008)

getting it animated well would have been great, I still don't think a series like Berserk can be done any real justice by the level of animation currently standard in most long series.

glad you are enjoying reading it dxtr (please tell me that's a dexter reference, as in showtimes dexter, if so drop by the dex thread in the konoha theatre when season 3 is on!).


----------



## Segan (Aug 14, 2008)

TargaryenX said:


> The manga is very good, *but the anime would have still been better if they had animated more than 1/4 of the manga.* It makes me so sad to see the most epic manga ever go unanimated.


No. Just no.

If they don't translate the art into animation, it's never going to come close to the original.

I pretty much hate the generic design that befalls just about every single anime-adaption of a manga. >.<


----------



## Mori` (Aug 14, 2008)

yeah it's always a very flat interpretation, you lose a lot of the stylized look of the original series and it's artwork or a more uniform look. Animation is rarely that good with awkward frames and bad drawing, for berserk I'd much rather take in the stunning artwork and picture for myself how it might look in motion


----------



## Red Viking (Aug 14, 2008)

Not to mention that any second animated adaption would give the censors all kinds of heart attacks...


----------



## Mori` (Aug 14, 2008)

lol yeah, censored berserk just wouldn't sit right. I couldn't watch a series comfortably knowing that freaky farnese might not be shown properly T_T


----------



## Pintsize (Aug 14, 2008)

Freaky Farnese.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 14, 2008)

you know you love it =p

watching that animated would probably scar me to be honest xD


----------



## Segan (Aug 14, 2008)

Well, if the Berserk anime was made with the targed audience of 18+ years, it might be interesting to see that. ^^


----------



## Vault (Aug 14, 2008)

freaky farnese  1 of the great moments of berserk


----------



## Mori` (Aug 14, 2008)

Segan said:


> Well, if the Berserk anime was made with the targed audience of 18+ years, it might be interesting to see that. ^^



xD yeah, though regardless of the target age I don't think the animation would ever be able to do justice to the series unless they had a massive budget for consistant movie quality animation as well as making a decided effort to give it a particular style rather than the bland standard approach of most series.


----------



## cha-uzu (Aug 14, 2008)

I love Berserk but I am kinda on the fence about it. The story is the best of any manga but I don't enjoy over the top gore mixed with sex and disturbing things. But a great story is a great story. So sometimes i'm perplexed especially the when I read first eclipse... I can't wait for the next chapter tho.


----------



## Vault (Aug 14, 2008)

the eclipse fucked up everyone 

grown man even weeped


----------



## Red Viking (Aug 14, 2008)

cha-uzu said:


> I love Berserk but I am kinda on the fence about it. The story is the best of any manga but I don't enjoy over the top gore mixed with sex and disturbing things. But a great story is a great story. So sometimes i'm perplexed especially the when I read first eclipse... I can't wait for the next chapter tho.



I know how you feel.  I'm especially disturbed by the sheer amount of rape and snuff in this series.

I know it's _supposed_ to be disturbing, but still...


----------



## Mori` (Aug 14, 2008)

vault023 said:


> the eclipse fucked up everyone
> 
> grown man even weeped





I fucking bawed.


----------



## Vault (Aug 14, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> I fucking bawed.



thats was my first time, i actually felt emotional towards manga

my eyes where watery i aint gonna lie ?_?


----------



## Segan (Aug 14, 2008)

cha-uzu said:


> I love Berserk but I am kinda on the fence about it. The story is the best of any manga but I don't enjoy over the top gore mixed with sex and disturbing things. But a great story is a great story. So sometimes i'm perplexed especially the when I read first eclipse... I can't wait for the next chapter tho.





Red Viking said:


> I know how you feel.  I'm especially disturbed by the sheer amount of rape and snuff in this series.
> 
> I know it's _supposed_ to be disturbing, but still...


Then this is probably not supposed to be your thing.

Try Shin Angyo Onshi then.

Edit: Yeah, Judeaus death actually made me cry a little.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 14, 2008)

yeah, if you enjoy berserk but find the disturbing side of things a little too much at times SAO is a great series that's rather less graphic.

if anyone didn't get teary at Judeau they are a monster ><

that was the saddest thing I've read in manga, my heart broke for him.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 14, 2008)

dxtr said:


> never thought i'd say this but i'm actually enjoying manga waaat... been about 3 years since i started with anime and before+until now i've never read manga.
> 
> berserk = win?



Yep.



Pintsize said:


> Freaky Farnese.



I like it when stories throw a curve ball at me. The impression I had of her crumbled fast. 

Judeaus is gone, but knife-throwing is alive and well with Gutts. He picked it up from him, right?

I'm up to the introduction of the quirky Inquisition squad. Mozguz is scary.


----------



## Vault (Aug 14, 2008)

Judeaus was my fav in the band, his personality made the manga less dark, he was always smiling


----------



## Red Viking (Aug 14, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> yeah, if you enjoy berserk but find the disturbing side of things a little too much at times SAO is a great series that's rather less graphic.



Thanks for the recommendation you two, I'll have to check that out.

As far as Judeau is concerned, he was an awesome character, but I wasn't really affected by his death.  Maybe it has something to do with the fact that I was never that attached to him or maybe it was due to the fact I knew for years that he was going to bite it.

Now, if Guts' _current_ Nakama were to meet a similar fate, I'll freely admit that I'd be curled up in a fetal position while crying like a little girl when I wasn't rocking back and forth to the hysterical, delusional rantings of "It's not happening, it's not happening." 



Charcan said:


> Mozguz is scary.



Oh, you have absolutely no idea.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 14, 2008)

> Oh, you have absolutely no idea.



sums mozguz up xD

be sure to keep us updated on your thoughts and reactions as you read through things Charcan (and other first time readers). It's always nice for those of use who've read it (several times) to get to enjoy peoples thoughts on things for the first time :3



> As far as Judeau is concerned, he was an awesome character, but I wasn't really affected by his death. Maybe it has something to do with the fact that I was never that attached to him or maybe it was due to the fact I knew for years that he was going to bite it.



ah what really got me with judeau was the fact that he was a guy with such a happy facade who got killed by something so dark and horrid, and that under all that he was a guy who had his own desires he could never quite voice and he died trying to protect the woman who was the subject of them. It just seemed so tragic to me ;_;


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 14, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> be sure to keep us updated on your thoughts and reactions as you read through things Charcan (and other first time readers). It's always nice for those of use who've read it (several times) to get to enjoy peoples thoughts on things for the first time :3



Of course. Berserk is fast becoming one of my favorite read manga, along with Saikano and... Love Hina.


----------



## Shikashi (Aug 15, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> yeah, if you enjoy berserk but find the disturbing side of things a little too much at times SAO is a great series that's rather less graphic.
> 
> if anyone didn't get teary at Judeau they are a monster ><
> 
> that was the saddest thing I've read in manga, my heart broke for him.


What?!

YOU LYING?!

Why, sir, I must say that if I was Ryo Hazuki I would NOT want your help trying to get to Hong Kong. I never cared for... what's his name... Judeau.


----------



## Juubi (Aug 15, 2008)

I didn't really have any feelings towards Judeau at all


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Aug 15, 2008)

Man, I miss Judeau. He was so much cooler than everyone in Guts' new posse.


----------



## Segan (Aug 16, 2008)

Shikashi said:


> What?!
> 
> YOU LYING?!
> 
> Why, sir, I must say that if I was Ryo Hazuki I would NOT want your help trying to get to Hong Kong. I never cared for... what's his name... Judeau.


Screw Ryo Hazuki.


----------



## cha-uzu (Aug 16, 2008)

Segan said:


> Then this is probably not supposed to be your thing.
> 
> Try Shin Angyo Onshi then.
> 
> Edit: Yeah, Judeaus death actually made me cry a little.


LOL You tell me now after I've read the whole thing! 

No don't get me wrong I love Berserk and I think it is the best Manga i've ever read... Maybe even the best Comic I've ever read... 

Its just some parts that to me are over the top. Like its been a while since I've seen some really wild sh!t in Berserk. Like the little Kids sh!t right before Slan and Guts moment... That was a bit much. 

I'll check out Shin Angyo Onshi, but Berserks my sh!t.


----------



## Segan (Aug 16, 2008)

Good to hear, but be warned: SAO takes a few volumes before it picks up plot-wise. I'm not sure, I think it's between vol. 6 and 9 or so.


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 16, 2008)

I've been reading berserk for a week now.

This manga is amazing.

It's funny though, as sick as people said it was it never bothered me that much.

Maybe It's because i read Gantz.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 16, 2008)

cool to here Canute, I never really found gantz as graphic as berserk but berserk didn't really bother me on the whole, a couple of scenes weirded me out the first time around just for the sheer "oh that's pretty fucking wrong" elements  xD


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 16, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> cool to here Canute, I never really found gantz as graphic as berserk but berserk didn't really bother me on the whole, a couple of scenes weirded me out the first time around just for the sheer "oh that's pretty fucking wrong" elements  xD



Yeah.

But has there been any news on the latest chapters? I remember hearing things like some manga stores in japan were taking berserk of their shelves because of the violence. Something like that might affect the future of the manga.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 16, 2008)

nah, as far as we know it's in it's usual long hiatus between chapters phase again xD

not been any word at all ;__;

Segan is more likely to know than me, I shall summon him.


----------



## Pintsize (Aug 16, 2008)

Miura lives off the expectant tears of his readers.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Aug 16, 2008)

Pintsize said:


> Miura lives off the expectant tears of his readers.



If that's true the guys immortal:amazed


----------



## Segan (Aug 16, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> nah, as far as we know it's in it's usual long hiatus between chapters phase again xD
> 
> not been any word at all ;__;
> 
> *Segan is more likely to know than me, I shall summon him*.


Summon me?

*WHO THE HELL DO YOU THINK I AM? 

I'M FREAKIN' SEGAN! AND NOBODY SUMMONS FRAKIN' SEGAN! *

As far as I'm concerned, it appears that it's the same kind of hiatus we got during the clash of armies between Griffith's and Ganishka's. And you know what this means. We will get some real meaty artworks, once the next chapters come out.

And if you take into consideration, that we're just about to witness a fight of the most epic proportions that ever happened in Berserk...


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 16, 2008)

I see, Thank you Lord Segan.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 16, 2008)

see, told you I'd summon him =p

and yeah, I fully expect the next set of chapters to be absolutely mindblowing in the art department hehe, nothing else could truly do justice to a real clash of gods.


----------



## Segan (Aug 16, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> see, told you I'd summon him =p


I will kill you.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 16, 2008)

You'd leave if I banished you =p

so anyway...I've been thinking about trying to turn my colouring endeavours towards something from berserk...would anyone have a preference for what they might like to see me butcher


----------



## Segan (Aug 16, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> You'd leave if I banished you =p
> 
> so anyway...I've been thinking about trying to turn my colouring endeavours towards something from berserk...would anyone have a preference for what they might like to see me butcher


Preferably trolls and ogres.

Guts had some of his best performances in the village of Enock pre-Berserker Armor.


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 16, 2008)

gosh, this is killin' me. still no news when next chapter is gonna be out???

he could at least finish the arc and take break


----------



## Red Viking (Aug 16, 2008)

So, how long do these hiatuses usually last?  I'm guessing a few months?


----------



## seastone (Aug 16, 2008)

Mat?icha said:


> gosh, this is killin' me. still no news when next chapter is gonna be out???
> 
> he could at least finish the arc and take break



I have no problem with waiting high quality manga needs time. I mean did you ever read a chapter that ever disappointed you, Ganishka new form was epic?

Also I got a question regarding the condition Guts is in. Are those scars or just his skin peeling from the burns?


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 16, 2008)

Man i saw chapter 297. All all i have to say is

Heaven help them.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 17, 2008)

haha, 297 was monumental!



> So, how long do these hiatuses usually last? I'm guessing a few months?



It's somewhat variable really, some last a month while he just focuses a bit more on one chapter whilst some last for several. He generally puts out 1 - 2 volumes a year, only one last year and probably only one this year I reckon.


----------



## Pintsize (Aug 17, 2008)

Miura > Togashi in laziness is all we need to know.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 17, 2008)

Pintsize said:


> Miura > Togashi in laziness is all we need to know.



HERETIC

I refuse to believe anyone can ever compare Miura to Togashi so I'm going to assume that was a joke xD

we all know Miura puts a ton of work into his chapters.


----------



## Vault (Aug 17, 2008)

Pintsize said:


> Miura > Togashi in laziness is all we need to know.



thats going a tad too far 

togashi is the laziest mangaka out of all


----------



## Juubi (Aug 17, 2008)

Miura's getting there, though


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Aug 17, 2008)

Pintsize said:


> Miura > Togashi in laziness is all we need to know.



Miura only takes so long due to the quality of his work, Togashi's just lazy


----------



## Segan (Aug 17, 2008)

Pintsize said:


> Miura > Togashi in laziness is all we need to know.


Dear Pintsize, we all know you're an ignorant fool


----------



## Supreme Storm (Aug 17, 2008)

hey guys. i'm on volume two atm i'm wondering when will i read the stuff that was in the anime?


----------



## Mori` (Aug 17, 2008)

soon I'd imagine xD


----------



## Red Viking (Aug 17, 2008)

dxtr said:


> hey guys. i'm on volume two atm i'm wondering when will i read the stuff that was in the anime?



Keep reading.  The anime cuts out about 95% of The Black Swordsman arc.


----------



## Segan (Aug 17, 2008)

dxtr said:


> hey guys. i'm on volume two atm i'm wondering when will i read the stuff that was in the anime?


If anything, the question should have been the other way around.


----------



## Supreme Storm (Aug 17, 2008)

ah thx for replies guys :>.

idd they did wtf


----------



## Shikashi (Aug 18, 2008)

Pintsize said:


> Miura > Togashi in laziness is all we need to know.


No! Miura is not a fat (disregard that, I lied) nerd who plays WoW all day and doesn't pleasure his wife adequately.

Miura is noble and gallant, he pimps bitches and backhands hoes. He soars majestically through Grorious Nippon skies on top of Zodd, from up there bestows happiness to the world. He has God himself inside him.

Wait, no. Miura is God.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 18, 2008)

Miura is the idea of awesome.

I predict new chapter at the beginning of October.


----------



## cha-uzu (Aug 18, 2008)

Segan said:


> Good to hear, but be warned: SAO takes a few volumes before it picks up plot-wise. I'm not sure, I think it's between vol. 6 and 9 or so.


THANKS Segan!!!! That was a GREAT Manga! I was surprised! Cool characters and I saw the Berserk-ish themes in the story too. They have/had a similar Pro and antagonist situation. Good looking out! I have to change some of my siggys!


----------



## Mori` (Aug 18, 2008)

haha yeah, so you read SAO? awesome, it's a great read :3


----------



## Bergelmir (Aug 18, 2008)

Shikashi said:


> No! Miura is not a fat (disregard that, I lied) nerd who plays WoW all day and doesn't pleasure his wife adequately.
> 
> *Miura is noble and gallant, he pimps bitches and backhands hoes. He soars majestically through Grorious Nippon skies on top of Zodd, from up there bestows happiness to the world. He has God himself inside him.*
> 
> Wait, no. Miura is God.



As someone from Japan, I thank you for that. You, sir, just brightened my shitty day.


----------



## cha-uzu (Aug 18, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> haha yeah, so you read SAO? awesome, it's a great read :3


 Definitly! I was up till 3 in the morning last nite finishing up! I just kept going and going. Like when I first read Berserk... That much berserk for that many hours... isn't good for your mind!

One of my favorite Mangas ever.

BTW I always wondered who that was in your Sig!


----------



## Red Viking (Aug 18, 2008)

cha-uzu said:


> Definitly! I was up till 3 in the morning last nite finishing up! I just kept going and going. Like when I first read Berserk... That much berserk for that many hours... isn't good for your mind!
> 
> One of my favorite Mangas ever.
> 
> BTW I always wondered who that was in your Sig!



It is indeed a good manga so thanks for the recommendation, everyone!

(But why did it have to have a massive flashback like Berserk did? A few chapters I can take, but epic, volume-spanning one try the limit of my patience. )


----------



## Vault (Aug 18, 2008)

cha-uzu said:


> Definitly! I was up till 3 in the morning last nite finishing up! I just kept going and going. Like when I first read Berserk... That much berserk for that many hours... isn't good for your mind!
> 
> One of my favorite Mangas ever.
> 
> BTW I always wondered who that was in your Sig!



you sir are epic :3 you read epic


----------



## cha-uzu (Aug 18, 2008)

Red Viking said:


> It is indeed a good manga so thanks for the recommendation, everyone!
> 
> (But why did it have to have a massive flashback like Berserk did? A few chapters I can take, but epic, volume-spanning one try the limit of my patience. )


I just wonder how those poor readers that read chapter after chapter of Epic-ness ... 1 at a time... made it!?   Same with berserk. With every chapter's art being great and story Engaging MUCH... The waits would have been unbarable!... As if its not unbarable right now... 

Btw... To me that flashback was great cause i wondered about the back story. And it was well done. 

Anybody know of more?! MWahahahahahah I need MORE!!!


----------



## Mori` (Aug 18, 2008)

haha, manga can be kind of addicting xD

are you wanting something in a similar sort of vein or to branch out a bit? it's hard to match berserk and sao at what they do!


----------



## manrae (Aug 18, 2008)

What's SAO and where can I read it?


----------



## p-lou (Aug 18, 2008)

Charcan said:


> Is that the one with Aji Tae?



Yup.  It's quite excellent.  I'd recommend it to anyone who likes Berserk.


----------



## Tash (Aug 19, 2008)

Pintsize said:


> Miura > Togashi in laziness is all we need to know.



Miura probably works for a good amount of his breaks, consider how consistently amazing the art is.

Togashi probably sits on his couch watching sitcoms for 10 months before realizing he has a comic to write 5 minutes before his deadline.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Aug 19, 2008)

Charcan said:


> I've just read up to Gutts escaping Albion with Caska. What a disaster (the whole event, not the story itself )



Miura is a sadistic god.


----------



## Vault (Aug 19, 2008)

D: whats that mori


----------



## Mori` (Aug 19, 2008)

pretty sure they don't have the big battle in the big flashback.


----------



## Vault (Aug 19, 2008)

link to the big battle plz D: but im sure there is a battle


----------



## Mori` (Aug 19, 2008)

oh wait no i checked, not missing, just some weird numbering going on.


----------



## Vault (Aug 19, 2008)

oh ok thx 

and do you know what chapter caska gets saved by guts ? i have been meaning to re-read that but i always forget


----------



## Mori` (Aug 19, 2008)

not off the top of my head, I shall summon Segan as he will know.


----------



## Vault (Aug 19, 2008)

thanks. i loved the way he took down those 100 soldiers, that scene if i think about it reminds me of munsu and his determination


----------



## Segan (Aug 19, 2008)

vault023 said:


> oh ok thx
> 
> and do you know what chapter caska gets saved by guts ? i have been meaning to re-read that but i always forget


Casca gets saved by Guts multiple times. What event are you referring to?



vault023 said:


> thanks. i loved the way he took down those 100 soldiers, that scene if i think about it reminds me of munsu and his determination


It was not exactly determination. It's more his inability to run away and the mere fact that he was freakishly strong.



Ammanas said:


> not off the top of my head, I shall summon Segan as he will know.


Why don't you move your goddamn lazy ass and look through the chapters in question?


----------



## Mori` (Aug 19, 2008)

because I trust you more than I trust myself xD thus I just use lazy summoning powers!


----------



## Segan (Aug 19, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> because I trust you more than I trust myself xD thus I just use lazy summoning powers!


Really? Gimme all of your credit card numbers and passwords, then


----------



## Mori` (Aug 19, 2008)

okie dokie, pm on it's way with my info 

gutts killing the 100 was epic stuff, man I might re-read berserk soon.


----------



## Vault (Aug 19, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> okie dokie, pm on it's way with my info
> 
> gutts killing the 100 was epic stuff, man I might re-read berserk soon.



that part especially when i remembered, i wanted to re-read it :3


----------



## Mori` (Aug 19, 2008)

we should do a group re-read or something sometime.


----------



## Segan (Aug 19, 2008)

How would that work?

And I'm still missing your credit card numbers, mori


----------



## Mori` (Aug 19, 2008)

shit did the pm get lost in translation?

and I dunno how it'd work, just read through arc by arc, or a set number of chapters and go OH SHI- I REMEMBER HOW AWESOME THIS WAS THE FIRST AND HOLY FUCK THAT KNIGHT HAS A SKULL FOR A HEAD OH WAOOWOWOWOWOOWWWW and reminisce together xD


----------



## SchmoozingWouter (Aug 19, 2008)

Honestly,when I finally caught up with the series, I was so in awe of how amazingly epic _Berserk _is... I wished that I could make it like I had never read _Berserk_, so everything would be new. That way I could go back through and read it all for the first time again >_<


----------



## Segan (Aug 19, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> shit did the pm get lost in translation?


Get lost 



> and I dunno how it'd work, just read through arc by arc, or a set number of chapters and go OH SHI- I REMEMBER HOW AWESOME THIS WAS THE FIRST AND HOLY FUCK THAT KNIGHT HAS A SKULL FOR A HEAD OH WAOOWOWOWOWOOWWWW and reminisce together xD


Forget I asked.


----------



## Vault (Aug 19, 2008)

i like the group re-read idea :3 

but no re-reading the eclipse D:


----------



## Muk (Aug 19, 2008)

hmm i think i need to reread berserk again. refresh my memory on the epicness while waiting for the next chapter

golden age for the win


----------



## Lazlow (Aug 19, 2008)

I'd love to re-read it. I can say that it's the only manga that I was literally fascinated while reading it.



Muk said:


> golden age for the win



QFT. 

Best manga arc ever, IMO.


----------



## Segan (Aug 19, 2008)

vault023 said:


> i like the group re-read idea :3
> 
> but no re-reading the eclipse D:


I've seen the eclipse about 7, 8 years ago or so.

So I'm over it.


----------



## Muk (Aug 19, 2008)

but there were 2 eclipse

i loved both of them


----------



## cha-uzu (Aug 19, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> haha, manga can be kind of addicting xD
> 
> are you wanting something in a similar sort of vein or to branch out a bit? it's hard to match berserk and sao at what they do!


hmmm... It can branch out a bit but I like those kinds of deep story Manga's. I liked Blame! also which was a weird one. The premise was huge but yeah Something similar to those two.


----------



## Vault (Aug 19, 2008)

over eclipse D: segan i cant believe it


----------



## Mori` (Aug 19, 2008)

Muk said:


> but there were 2 eclipse
> 
> i loved both of them



there were 2 eclipses, there was only one *eclipse*


----------



## Segan (Aug 19, 2008)

vault023 said:


> over eclipse D: segan i cant believe it


In the end, it's still just a manga.

It's been too long since the first time to have any impact on me anymore.


----------



## Vault (Aug 19, 2008)

Segan said:


> In the end, it's still just a manga.
> 
> It's been too long since the first time to have any impact on me anymore.



nonetheless the eclipse pisses the hell out of me


----------



## TalikX (Aug 19, 2008)

I just spent the last few days catching up to the berserk manga from the anime. Guts is just epic. Pure epic. I loved all of his "berserk" expressions, it was just awesome.  Also I wanted to know how often the chapters come out.


----------



## Segan (Aug 19, 2008)

TalikX said:


> I just spent the last few days catching up to the berserk manga from the anime. Guts is just epic. Pure epic. I loved all of his "berserk" expressions, it was just awesome.  Also I wanted to know how often the chapters come out.


I hope you read Berserk from chapter 1.

Momentarily, no date has been announced, so it most likely will take a few months until we get a new one.


----------



## TalikX (Aug 19, 2008)

Segan said:


> I hope you read Berserk from chapter 1.
> 
> Momentarily, no date has been announced, so it most likely will take a few months until we get a new one.



Yes, I read from chapter 1 and damn that sucks, its probably gonna take quite a few chapters before Guts meets the elf king and possibly cure Casca .


----------



## GsG (Aug 19, 2008)

"Continues next time"

That's too vague.  I want to know a date to see what happens with the conflict between Griffith and Ganishka.


----------



## Segan (Aug 19, 2008)

TalikX said:


> Yes, I read from chapter 1 and damn that sucks, its probably gonna take quite a few chapters before Guts meets the elf king and possibly cure Casca .


It's not official, but it's pretty clear, that it takes time because of the fight between Griffith and Ganishka that is about to happen.

Just like in that clash between the Neo-Hawks and the Kushans before Vritannis, Miura will make sure the fight's gonna be epic, art- and combat-wise.

Edit: Fuck, your sig is creepy, GsG


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Aug 19, 2008)

Try http:McAnime


----------



## SchmoozingWouter (Aug 19, 2008)

The Space Cowboy said:


> Try http:McAnime


exactly, but in order to read the chapters all the way from the beginning you have to enter/change the URL yourself since those aren't actually suppose to be on there anymore (see my previous post about it below):

*Spoiler*: __ 





SchmoozingWouter said:


> This is where I have always gone for _Berserk_: McAnime
> 
> While it says:  All you have to do is go to the following link and then just change the volume number in the link as you finish each volume.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mori` (Aug 19, 2008)

GsG said:


> "Continues next time"
> 
> That's too vague.  I want to know a date to see what happens with the conflict between Griffith and Ganishka.



start of october, mark my word o-o


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 19, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> oh my yes, that was excellent. Did you enjoy mozguz? :3



Yeah, the way Gutts took him on (outside the tower) and then took him down was epic.



Ammanas said:


> and I dunno how it'd work, just read through arc by arc, or a set number of chapters and go OH SHI- I REMEMBER HOW AWESOME THIS WAS THE FIRST AND HOLY FUCK THAT KNIGHT HAS A SKULL FOR A HEAD OH WAOOWOWOWOWOOWWWW and reminisce together xD



I'm already looking forward to his new appearances. That guy never fails to deliver great lines, imagery or action.



SchmoozingWouter said:


> Honestly,when I finally caught up with the series, I was so in awe of how amazingly epic _Berserk _is... I wished that I could make it like I had never read _Berserk_, so everything would be new. That way I could go back through and read it all for the first time again >_<



I can only say, Miura sure knows how to tell a great story. 



TalikX said:


> Guts is just epic. Pure epic. I loved all of his "berserk" expressions, it was just awesome.



My current morbid favorite is his rampage on the child spirits in the Mist Valley.


----------



## cha-uzu (Aug 19, 2008)

SchmoozingWouter said:


> yeah they were both good, but honestly I think it will always be hard to match the sheer surprise/shock of the first one.
> 
> This is where I have always gone for _Berserk_: McAnime
> 
> ...


Great drop!


----------



## seastone (Aug 19, 2008)

Charcan said:


> My current morbid favorite is his rampage on the child spirits in the Mist Valley.



My favorite moment Guts moment was when he fights Rosine. 

The funniest moment IMO was in chapter 252 when Casca was dipping Puck in her soup.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 19, 2008)

Charcan said:


> Yeah, the way Gutts took him on (outside the tower) and then took him down was epic



yeah, their whole fight in front of all those witnesses was stunning.



> My current morbid favorite is his rampage on the child spirits in the Mist Valley.



another brilliant moment, just seeing gutts in all the fire and madness was brilliant.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Aug 19, 2008)

If there was a second Berserk series being made would everyone want the same voice actors from the first one or a fresh cast?


----------



## Vault (Aug 19, 2008)

oh my days thats some back door haxx muk used because 

Link removed

as you can see here you cant access it but somehow its working xD

fresh cast for me


----------



## Mori` (Aug 19, 2008)

you are so late to the party vault lol =p

you can do it for any of their licensed series, though they don't add new chapters.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 19, 2008)

yeah I usually download most series anyway, dont get horribly re-sized double spreads and you don't have to wait on a page to load ever.


----------



## Vault (Aug 19, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> yeah I usually download most series anyway, dont get horribly re-sized double spreads and you don't have to wait on a page to load ever.



thats why i love downloading, if the servers are busy, it loads so slow D:

and im re-reading gutts saving caska, i nearly forgot how much of a beast he is 

*Spoiler*: __ 










thats what i call laying waste to people


----------



## Mori` (Aug 20, 2008)

^ yup, Gutts is like a force of nature, he just leaves battered and broken things in his wake xD


----------



## Segan (Aug 20, 2008)

Don't exaggerate.


----------



## Vault (Aug 20, 2008)

how are we exaggerating  

gutts took out 100+ fully armored soldiers while carrying an injury, at some time protecting caska and for the duration of most the fight with 1 arm


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Aug 20, 2008)

vault023 said:


> how are we exaggerating
> 
> gutts took out 100+ fully armored soldiers while carrying an injury, at some time protecting caska and for the duration of most the fight with 1 arm



Pretty much, Guts always seem's to have some dissadvantage in his fight's and still win's cause he's hardcore:amazed


----------



## Segan (Aug 20, 2008)

He's no force of nature.


----------



## Yak (Aug 20, 2008)

Segan said:


> He's no force of nature.



Coming from the guy who faps to Berserk every night?


----------



## Mori` (Aug 20, 2008)

haha, your willful interpretation of popular phrasing in a serious manner amuses me segan =p


----------



## Yak (Aug 20, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> haha, your willful interpretation of popular phrasing in a serious manner amuses me segan =p



He's a fellow OBDer. It's 'Proof or GTFO'. Not to confuse with the Bathhouse where it is clearly 'Tits or GTFO'.


----------



## Aldric (Aug 20, 2008)

Yak said:


> He's a fellow OBDer. It's 'Proof or GTFO'. Not to confuse with the Bathhouse where it is clearly 'Tits or GTFO'.



Segan also has that annoying habit of nitpicking about the stupidest shit because he is unable to comprehend things such as humor and sarcasm


----------



## fakund1to (Aug 21, 2008)

What chapter is Berserk on?, I couldn't stand the waiting so I'll pick It up after a few chapters had past, I left on ch. 270 I think.


----------



## Red Viking (Aug 21, 2008)

The latest chapter is 297.


----------



## Segan (Aug 21, 2008)

Yak said:


> Coming from the guy who faps to Berserk every night?


I don't 



Ammanas said:


> haha, your willful interpretation of popular phrasing in a serious manner amuses me segan =p


Someone actually gets amused by my performances? 



Yak said:


> He's a fellow OBDer. It's 'Proof or GTFO'. Not to confuse with the Bathhouse where it is clearly 'Tits or GTFO'.


Nice try, but you know that this is not my attitude anyway 

@Aldric: I would be worried if you praised me.


----------



## Zephos (Aug 21, 2008)

Calm down Segan, here's a bag of skittles to perfectly align and sort by color.

There.
Feeling better already.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 21, 2008)

today I'm going to go back to the "just how big is ganishka reborn" problem I think ><


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Aug 21, 2008)

Zephos is back

I can't wait to see what Reborn Gashinaka will do next, or Griffith for that matter:amazed


----------



## Segan (Aug 21, 2008)

Zephos said:


> Calm down Segan, here's a bag of skittles to perfectly align and sort by color.
> 
> There.
> Feeling better already.


Was I upset?

Oh well, I'm already used to your attitude, so I will gladly take your gifts. 



Ammanas said:


> today I'm going to go back to the "just how big is ganishka reborn" problem I think ><


My estimation still stands: He's probably about 1 km tall, give or take.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 21, 2008)

yeah, going back to it was more of a lie than anything else really >_>



> I can't wait to see what Reborn Gashinaka will do next, or Griffith for that matter



seeing what griffith is actually capable of right now has my mouth watering.


----------



## Supreme Storm (Aug 21, 2008)

man, berserk ost + reading the manga iz teh win ;FF


----------



## Vault (Aug 21, 2008)

chapter 10, your slacking big time


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 21, 2008)

Another weekend approaches, and with it, further Berserk reading. 

And, hopefully, REC will be on movie theaters here tomorrow as well.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 21, 2008)

aren't you the lucky one heh


----------



## Vault (Aug 21, 2008)

segan went back to his old set i see


----------



## .:WokeN:. (Aug 22, 2008)

I will get spoiled all over the place before I even read half of what I have to catch up with ?


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Aug 22, 2008)

Miura better produce some amazing art to have kept us waiting this long


----------



## SchmoozingWouter (Aug 22, 2008)

I know right, is there still no word on when the next chapter is gonna be out?


----------



## Shikashi (Aug 22, 2008)

I demand someone finds resources to produce a time machine.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Aug 23, 2008)

Anyone think that Guts is going to find a major powerup in Puck's home or afterwards?


----------



## Segan (Aug 23, 2008)

berserkhawk z said:


> Anyone think that Guts is going to find a major powerup in Puck's home or afterwards?


Depends on what you think a power-up will consist of.

I, for my part, think that Guts won't get a power-up in the classical sense ? la DBZ or Bleach, but he will get SOMETHING to help achieve his goals.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 23, 2008)

I think he probably needs something to augment his existing abilities to actually step up to being a god killer.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Aug 23, 2008)

Segan said:


> Depends on what you think a power-up will consist of.
> 
> I, for my part, think that Guts won't get a power-up in the classical sense ? la DBZ or Bleach, but he will get SOMETHING to help achieve his goals.


Maybe a magical item or something who knows but it will have to be one doozy of a powerup to take on Griffith, in fact i think even if he does get a powerup he will problably need a few more to take on Griffith or even come close to him



Ammanas said:


> I think he probably needs something to augment his existing abilities to actually step up to being a god killer.



It will need to be something awsome like that, although i don't think any increase in physical abilities will make a difference against Griffith just the Neo-Hawks


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 23, 2008)

If he can materialize his inner demon.....


----------



## Shikashi (Aug 23, 2008)

I was hoping that his arm would get re-attached or something of that. His eye too.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Aug 23, 2008)

Shikashi said:


> I was hoping that his arm would get re-attached or something of that. His eye too.



I hope so too could you imagine Guts with both hands wielding the Dragonslayer


----------



## Segan (Aug 23, 2008)

No. Just no.

His iron prothesis is far more useful than his second arm ever could be.


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Aug 24, 2008)

i think he's arm cannon will be much more use than his hands if it were ever re attached.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 24, 2008)

I see one of these happening
A better iron hand. 
His inner beast.
His inner beast removed/calmed/???


----------



## Muk (Aug 24, 2008)

well an upgraded iron arm with awesome biomechanical movements and ultra over powering modern canon with auto reload would be awesome ...

but then it wouldn't be berserk anymore


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 24, 2008)

Yeah, the arm has saved his life so many times Gutts would probably go "I don't need it" if offered the chance.

I'm up to the start of the troll invasion. The fight with Zodd was great. Griffith sure got weirdos fast. Curse him. 

Lol at the Isidrop.


----------



## c3zz4rr (Aug 24, 2008)

hey guys I'm after having Berserk on Jap PS2 in English fully translated. But don't we all eh.Here's the story in short...
Recently I was playing Namco X Capcom which is in Japanese and went to find some faqs online to see some item translations in English.
Only to stumble across a group who actually translate Jap PS2 games creating translation patches for iso's!Yes I want that same group to have BERSERK FULLY TRANLASTED!! The project group is called 'Transgen'.
If any of you are interested in seeing this game translated I've made a thread on their request forums. These are the guys who work very hard to bring the Japanese goodness in English for games!
Here's the thread I made:
Why Sasuke is the Perfect Hero
By all means sign up vote and show the Berserk love! Although this might end up being more of a large petition than a simple request 
Remember it's a request thread they've provided for us, so should we show a lot of interest this could be pulled off! 

Thanks Berserk fans


----------



## Sasuke_fanboy (Aug 26, 2008)

you can get volume 32 here

you need to register first.


----------



## TalikX (Aug 26, 2008)

Shikashi said:


> I was hoping that his arm would get re-attached or something of that. His eye too.


His eye? I thought the reason he didn't open that eye was cause of the images of seeing Caska getting raped. Might be just me though since I did rush through the chapters


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Aug 26, 2008)

TalikX said:


> His eye? I thought the reason he didn't open that eye was cause of the images of seeing Caska getting raped. Might be just me though since I did rush through the chapters



No, the claw pierced his right eye as the monster tightened his grip on Gutts.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Aug 26, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> I see one of these happening
> A better iron hand.
> His inner beast.
> His inner beast removed/calmed/???



I agree that one of those things will problably happen at Pucks home i actually hope he get's something like a magical new arm or something that would rock


----------



## Zarathoustr4 (Aug 26, 2008)

I bet on inner demon...

Gatsu questionable humanity has been foreshadowed too many time... the Elf king could tell Gatsu that he have a little bit of demonic blood in his veins, and how to dominate and use it...


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Aug 26, 2008)

how can gutts have questionable humanity? he is a human being period. but his inner beast thats developing is interesting though, i bet elf king will have much to say on that topic when we meet him in another 2 years or so


----------



## hussamb (Aug 26, 2008)

some how im afraid that the writer would die before ending this manga!!!!!


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Aug 26, 2008)

hussamb said:


> some how im afraid that the writer would die before ending this manga!!!!!



I might cry that day


----------



## Pintsize (Aug 26, 2008)

Zarathoustr4 said:


> I bet on inner demon...
> 
> Gatsu questionable humanity has been foreshadowed too many time... the Elf king could tell Gatsu that he have a little bit of demonic blood in his veins, and how to dominate and use it...



This is not Naruto.


----------



## Dream Brother (Aug 26, 2008)

Right, as I was GOING to say one post up, but messed up while doing so:

Pint's comment reminds me of Berserk Abridged, when Zodd is speaking to our beloved hero (in a twisted version of their first meeting) about his relationship with Griffith. 

_Zodd: I'm guessing you two are totally gay for each other but never admit it.

Guts: I have no idea what you're talking about...

Zodd: Thank you for proving my point. Anyway...I'm going to take another wild stab and assume that you have a kind of Naruto-Sasuke-best-friend-eternal-rival thing going on. Do you remember a little thing called Valley of the End?

Guts: So you're saying that Griffith and I are going to have a falling out, and Griffith is going to turn into a winged-lipstick-monster. That, uh, seems a little far-fetched._

Aaaaaanyway....

I need to catch up with this series. I absolutely loved it, but never read past the part where Guts and his company just about set off on that ship to see Puck's people.


----------



## jkingler (Aug 27, 2008)

> I need to catch up with this series. I absolutely loved it, but never read past the part where Guts and his company just about set off on that ship to see Puck's people.


...

You're pretty much caught up. XD


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 27, 2008)

hussamb said:


> some how im afraid that the writer would die before ending this manga!!!!!



I'd rather not think about that. Almost happened with Stephen King.


----------



## Segan (Aug 27, 2008)

Mael said:


> ...
> 
> You're pretty much caught up. XD


No. If that's where he left off, then he's missed the rebirth of Ganishka.


----------



## Segan (Aug 27, 2008)

Morning.

That was one hella pussy MoogleWar.


----------



## jkingler (Aug 27, 2008)

Re: Ganishka: I know. Still. All told, he's not far behind.


----------



## Vault (Aug 27, 2008)

re-reading berserk im on the eclipse the reason being the skull knight


----------



## Sasuke (Aug 27, 2008)

Any news on when the next chapters out?

Someone told me October, but I didn't see anything mentioned here


----------



## Segan (Aug 27, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> Any news on when the next chapters out?
> 
> Someone told me October, but I didn't see anything mentioned here


No date announced. October is most likely the quess from mori you're referring to.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Aug 27, 2008)

vault023 said:


> re-reading berserk im on the eclipse the reason being the skull knight



I'm re-reading it too for like the fifth time round, and right now i'm at the Zodd, Guts rematch on the hill of swords, that fight was awsome


----------



## Felix (Aug 27, 2008)

October you say? 
See ya then


----------



## manrae (Aug 27, 2008)

I know guts needs a power up...but so does his crew

I mean, how can Guts fight Griffith's entire bodyguard crew, zodd, and then finally griffith...


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Aug 28, 2008)

griffith's bodyguard crew might die before then anyway,t hey're fighting b asically another god hand right now


----------



## Segan (Aug 28, 2008)

Felix said:


> October you say?
> See ya then


It's a guess out of the blue


----------



## Zarathoustr4 (Aug 28, 2008)

Hey, I was just re-reading chapter 291. Sorry if it has already been pointed out but the shadow of the final form of Ganeshka was already shown. It was in the prophecy in the children dream. Moreover, they tell how the Hawk of light will call upon a storm and defeat him.


So do you think a godhand like griffith is able to see the future?
As I understood so far, all the prophecy has been inspired by griffith so far, so this mean he should have already know how Ganeshka would react in order to make up those vision he implanted in midland people, right?

Because even the mist clearing away with Ganeshka army was stated.
Ch 291 Scan  11 :
"On a niight when you can't see the moon, the mist will clear away from the town.And when that happen the Kushan soldier and monster from the town and castle will go away with the mist."

"When the mist has clear, it will be safe until morning.So in that time, we gotta take the poeple of windham and run away from the city with them".

The morning will come but it won't. A black giant shadow will block out the sun.
*Spoiler*: __ 








"The shining bird will call up a big storm and it will blow the shadow away"

What do you think about it ?


----------



## Mori` (Aug 28, 2008)

lol awesome, my guess is being quoted as a realistic date


----------



## Segan (Aug 28, 2008)

Zarathoustr4 said:


> Hey, I was just re-reading chapter 291. Sorry if it has already been pointed out but the shadow of the final form of Ganeshka was already shown. It was in the prophecy in the children dream. Moreover, they tell how the Hawk of light will call upon a storm and defeat him.
> 
> 
> So do you think a godhand like griffith is able to see the future?
> ...


It's already been pointed out that the events in history are predestined. The original Eclipse and the rebirth of Griffith were such events.

Basically, with Griffith being a God Hand, he basically KNOWS what's going to happen.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Aug 28, 2008)

Segan said:


> It's already been pointed out that the events in history are predestined. The original Eclipse and the rebirth of Griffith were such events.
> 
> Basically, with Griffith being a God Hand, he basically KNOWS what's going to happen.



With precog like that and being unhittable to anyone inside destiny's flow he's a pretty broken character


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 28, 2008)

He is soo broken that we can't just help but love him. I wonder how Griffith would do in the battledom.


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 28, 2008)

Fuck Griffith

Gatts Gatts Gatts


----------



## TalikX (Aug 28, 2008)

I wonder if the skull knight is still human or not, we know for sure he was human to begin with but is he still human...also we have no clues about his past except that he knew that witch for some reason.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Aug 29, 2008)

Wuzzman said:


> He is soo broken that we can't just help but love him. I wonder how Griffith would do in the battledom.



Pretty damn well and that's without many feats at all


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Aug 29, 2008)

um skull knight isnt a human? he's a skull knight


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Aug 29, 2008)

TalikX said:


> I wonder if the skull knight is still human or not, we know for sure he was human to begin with but is he still human...also we have no clues about his past except that he knew that witch for some reason.



I'm pretty sure he's not human Flora mentioned it once i think


----------



## Parallax (Sep 8, 2008)

Yeah like we have no idea when the next chapter is coming out


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm hoping we get a chapter in the next two months at the very least


----------



## c3zz4rr (Sep 8, 2008)

yeah me too......btw do any of you post at evil genius ?......the waiting is killing me


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 8, 2008)

Is Berserk a monthly or bi-monthly manga? I can't remember.


----------



## p-lou (Sep 8, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Is Berserk a monthly or bi-monthly manga? I can't remember.



Berserk is a whenever the fuck it comes out manga.  Sometimes it's six months.  Other times it's less than a month.


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 8, 2008)

p-lou said:


> Berserk is a whenever the fuck it comes out manga.  Sometimes it's six months.  Other times it's less than a month.


I should've figured that one out on my own when i think about it.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Sep 9, 2008)

I really hope Griffith does something awsome next chapter then all this waiting will have totally been worth it

Not that it wouldn't have been since Kentaro Miura is a visual and artistic genius


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 10, 2008)

i hope ganishka does something awesome myself. griffith is expected to win, but i want to see ganishkla put up a good battle before inevitably dying


----------



## Segan (Sep 10, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> I should've figured that one out on my own when i think about it.


Well, p-lou is certainly right, but originally it had (or officially still does) had a bi-monthly schedule.


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Sep 10, 2008)

i hope they just cut the fight with ganishka and just go back to gatts scenario. seriously its about time they arrive at pucks home


----------



## Segan (Sep 10, 2008)

Sigbin-Puti said:


> i hope they just cut the fight with ganishka and just go back to gatts scenario. seriously its about time they arrive at pucks home


Don't jinx it.

If Miura actually skips that fight and I ever find out that you're responsible for it, I'm gonna track you down and fuckin' kill you.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Sep 10, 2008)

Sigbin-Puti said:


> i hope they just cut the fight with ganishka and just go back to gatts scenario. seriously its about time they arrive at pucks home



God no that's the worst thing he could do i need to see Griffith do something next chapter or else


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Sep 10, 2008)

berserkhawk z said:


> God no that's the worst thing he could do i need to see Griffith do something next chapter or else



i just really hate how retarded ganishka becomes. i'd really hate it if griffith can bend him to his will and orchestrate a so called miracle to fool the swooning masses.


----------



## Arcanis (Sep 10, 2008)

But that's exactly what he's going to do.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Sep 13, 2008)

Arcanis said:


> But that's exactly what he's going to do.



Pretty much, damned Griffith getting all his power handed to him while Guts has to work for his strength


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 14, 2008)

berserkhawk z said:


> Pretty much, damned Griffith getting all his power handed to him while Guts has to work for his strength



This relationship seems familiar in another manga.

But i can't seem to remember the name


----------



## cha-uzu (Sep 14, 2008)

Canute87 said:


> This relationship seems familiar in another manga.
> 
> But i can't seem to remember the name




lol


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 15, 2008)

berserkhawk z said:


> God no that's the worst thing he could do i need to see Griffith do something next chapter or else



i agree  i'm gonna scream if the next chapter we still don't see any action sans of ganiska showing how retarded he has become  

griffith should just kill him and then we can move on


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 15, 2008)

m ega ganishka is too uber for him not to do anything more awesome, so i am confident he will. its probably a bitch to draw all of super ganishka's awesome actions, thats why its taking miura months and months


----------



## GaryDAI (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm going to be trying the anime out first. What chapter/volume should I start at when I'm done with it?  And does it stay true to the manga?


----------



## ryne11 (Sep 15, 2008)

Chapter 1, and sorta. Think of the anime as a very abridged version of the manga with censorship and a shit ending


----------



## Segan (Sep 16, 2008)

GaryDAI said:


> I'm going to be trying the anime out first. What chapter/volume should I start at when I'm done with it?  And does it stay true to the manga?


Start off with the first chapter.

People who saw the anime first and then read the manga are somewhat lucky.

But I did it the other way around and decided, that the anime counterpart was complete bullshit. And this opinion didn't change to this day.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Sep 16, 2008)

Segan said:


> Start off with the first chapter.
> 
> People who saw the anime first and then read the manga are somewhat lucky.
> 
> But I did it the other way around and decided, that the anime counterpart was complete bullshit. And this opinion didn't change to this day.



Yeah i was the same the Anime just seems shit in comparison if you read the manga first


----------



## robotnik (Sep 16, 2008)

The anime's still shit when judged on its own merits


----------



## Mori` (Sep 16, 2008)

never watched the anime and don't plan to 

hrm almost october, time for my prediction on the next chapter release to come true pls


----------



## Mat?icha (Sep 16, 2008)

`i tried to watch anime and it failed big time. it was sooo crappy.

damn, some1 bring good news to us.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 16, 2008)

i dunno if anyone mentioned it but we defiantely won't have a chapter before the 10th october issue...


----------



## iander (Sep 17, 2008)

Im sad that so many of you guys hate the anime.  I read the manga first and still really like the anime, one of the best OSTs ive heard.


----------



## Segan (Sep 17, 2008)

Since when the fuck does OST justify for anything in the anime?

HAH!


----------



## .:WokeN:. (Sep 17, 2008)

I couldn't make it past 10 minutes of the first episode. From what I've seen it has to be one of the worst manga>anime adaptions ever. A complete disappointment imo.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 17, 2008)

they really should re-do the anime and just make it fucking awesome. seriously it could be one of the best animes EVER if done 100% canon with decent budget


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Sep 17, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> they really should re-do the anime and just make it fucking awesome. seriously it could be one of the best animes EVER if done 100% canon with decent budget



That's exactly what i beleive too, i mean how could you actually fuck up something so awsome it boggles the mind


----------



## Voynich (Sep 17, 2008)

I saw the anime first and I still love it. It's the deformed baby of the manga and a blunt axe but I still like it on it's own.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Sep 17, 2008)

I watched the first episode said F that shit and went back to reading the manga as I was halfway through Berserk at the time and when I finished I read something about how Berserk Abridged was hilarious and that was how I went through the anime.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 17, 2008)

yes berserk abridged is a lot cooler than the actual anime


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 18, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> they really should re-do the anime and just make it fucking awesome. seriously it could be one of the best animes EVER if done 100% canon with decent budget


If they ever make a Berserk-anime which follows the manga plot a 100% and with the budget to make it as visually beautiful as Kara no Kyoukai then we have something that win teh universe.

Never gonna happen though.


----------



## Muk (Sep 18, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> If they ever make a Berserk-anime which follows the manga plot a 100% and with the budget to make it as visually beautiful as Kara no Kyoukai then we have something that win teh universe.
> 
> Never gonna happen though.



I'll say ova ... that should bring in enough money for the budget =]

or hour long episodes/movies instead of 30 min stuff


----------



## Yashamaru (Sep 18, 2008)

I don't understand what makes this manga so awesome (no irony in this). I've read like the first nine chapters (which makes a bit more of 600 pages, enough to launch a story in my opinion) and I don't find anything exciting in this manga.

Does it come after ? Because I see many many people so excited over this manga.

Enlight me, NF forumers !


----------



## Segan (Sep 18, 2008)

Yashamaru said:


> I don't understand what makes this manga so awesome (no irony in this). I've read like the first nine chapters (which makes a bit more of 600 pages, enough to launch a story in my opinion) and I don't find anything exciting in this manga.
> 
> Does it come after ? Because I see many many people so excited over this manga.
> 
> Enlight me, NF forumers !


If you got into the Golden Age arc with Guts having reached age 15 and still aren't compelled by the series, you might as well give up and disappear into the realm of oblivion.


----------



## c3zz4rr (Sep 18, 2008)

well me too when i read the begging i was like.......this manga is just gore with many cliches....but my god i got so hooked up at the golden age.....amazing......and also this is maybe the only manga without any plot holes....i mean at least i couldn't find one.......


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 18, 2008)

the very first cover of the first volume has naked dude fucking a hot woman

WTF how can you not say this rules


----------



## .:WokeN:. (Sep 18, 2008)

Not just that, while still fucking her she turns into a freaking alien and he blasts her off with his iron fist.

I can honestly say I got hooked from the very first panels


----------



## Fubar (Sep 19, 2008)

Mmm k. Born from corpse. Parries with teeth. Cuts off own arm. (Replaces with xbow). Kills own pedoincest pa type dude. Probably the most developed character ever that barely speaks. Has huge sword which isn't godlike or magical but becomes that way just because character is bad-ass. Survives demon massacre. 

I mean yeah to certain types this isn't going to be interesting but then again I find things like swimming lessons, watching equestrian, synchronized swimming, and the national spelling bee uninteresting. 

It has its slow spots. These mostly focused on developing side characters.....which die often......only to be introduced to new side characters......so it can be frustrating for some if they don't understand the point of this.

Screw society, religion, fate, bloodline/instance of birth.........my destiny is what I choose it to be and I'll forge it with my own hands without reliance on any of the above type of message.

So as far as uninteresting goes its pretty much whatever floats your boat. If you don't find it interesting its probably not because of lacking qualities that a person can pick out for you. Its pretty much just not your cup o tea.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 20, 2008)

Any word on a new chapter coming out?  I've been out of the loop forever


----------



## Segan (Sep 20, 2008)

Elijah Snow said:


> Any word on a new chapter coming out?  I've been out of the loop forever


No date announced.

Ammanas is betting on a new chapter sometime in October.


----------



## iamthewalrus (Sep 20, 2008)

And what number is this new chapter coming out?  I've missed the last 20 chapters or so and I'm trying to find them in that order.


----------



## Sasuke (Sep 20, 2008)

298 will be the next release, I think.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Sep 20, 2008)

Segan said:


> No date announced.
> 
> Ammanas is betting on a new chapter sometime in October.



I sure hope it's October at the latest, the waiting's driving me insane


----------



## JPongo (Sep 22, 2008)

oh yes, been waiting ages for this.

time for some real manga without much PnJ!


----------



## Mori` (Sep 22, 2008)

berserkhawk z said:


> I sure hope it's October at the latest, the waiting's driving me insane



well I've been betting October since about June lol ><


----------



## Ero_Sennin (Sep 22, 2008)

And Hunter X Hunter fans think they have it rough...

*curls up in a ball waiting for OP, FMA, HnI, and HxH updates*


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Sep 24, 2008)

In Kentaro Miura's defense he does put mindboggoling amouts of detail into his work so i guess a long waiting period can be expected now and again, especially now that he has to draw new Ganishaka i mean what the fuck it would problably take me a year to draw a single panel with him :amazed


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 24, 2008)

berserk is truly a graphic novel, not a manga


----------



## hussamb (Sep 25, 2008)

dam it , in the last year, only 10 chapters,....i hate it...im sure he will die before this manga end..we need at least 70 chapters to end  ( 7 years)


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Sep 25, 2008)

hussamb said:


> dam it , in the last year, only 10 chapters,....i hate it...im sure he will die before this manga end..we need at least 70 chapters to end  ( 7 years)



I swear it's one of my worst nightmares for him to die without finishing it.

But hopefully that will never happen for at least another 50 years


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm starting to feel impatient.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Sep 29, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> I'm starting to feel impatient.



Tell me about it


----------



## Voynich (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm putting a paragraph in my will that will force my offspring to keep buying Berserk volumes till it finishes. I spent so much time already following and keeping up with it that my efforts should not go to waste.


----------



## ATY (Sep 30, 2008)

where can i read beserk online i just recently got into manga and judging by its rep beserk is the best out there


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Sep 30, 2008)

Next chapter Gutts will magically appear and kill both of them

And the manga ends.


----------



## seastone (Sep 30, 2008)

Now I know why the ending song of the anime is called "waiting so long".


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Oct 1, 2008)

Dustswirl said:


> Now I know why the ending song of the anime is called "waiting so long".



damn right


----------



## Dream Brother (Oct 1, 2008)

Dustswirl said:


> Now I know why the ending song of the anime is called "waiting so long".



Hahah.

Aye, it does seem rather apt.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Oct 1, 2008)

Dustswirl said:


> Now I know why the ending song of the anime is called "waiting so long".



 Now that i think about it the song does fit perfectly with Berserk.

Surely the new chapter can't have much longer to go


----------



## Muk (Oct 1, 2008)

so any news on the new chapter or not?

edit: damnit don't make this thread so active ... getting my hopes all up


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 1, 2008)

none... i think.

shud be out fall time? is what i heard


----------



## Mori` (Oct 2, 2008)

No berserk chapter will be in either issue #19 [26/09] or issue #20 [10/10]

I've got one more chance to be right with my October guess if it's in at the end of the month >_<

-Mori, getting impatient


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 2, 2008)

I haven't payed any attention to Berserk/this thread lately, which is the latest chapter?
Or rather, what happened, cuz i seriously can't remember what chapter we're on.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 3, 2008)

the last chap i remember reading was the one with the epic ganishka panels/spreads... 297 i think.


----------



## SchmoozingWouter (Oct 5, 2008)

Seiko said:


> 298 in 32 days.



really???  please say you are telling the truth


----------



## Segan (Oct 5, 2008)

SchmoozingWouter said:


> really???  please say you are telling the truth


That's just wishful thinking.


----------



## SchmoozingWouter (Oct 5, 2008)

Segan said:


> That's just wishful thinking.



awwwwww  really... is that true Seiko?


----------



## Segan (Oct 5, 2008)

I didn't guess in the first place.


----------



## aseomoc (Oct 5, 2008)

I was confused by the latest chapter, right now is their a sacrfice going on?


----------



## Matariki (Oct 5, 2008)

Ganishka is about to get stomped by Griffith.


----------



## aseomoc (Oct 5, 2008)

Yeah but, but guts(also is a godhand fruit) fruit started to bleed....which means a sacrfice yet...im thinking griffith is calling on the godhands..


----------



## ~L~ (Oct 6, 2008)

Seiko said:


> Ganishka is about to get stomped by Griffith.


This makes the wait for the next chapter so much harder  

i seriously hope we get to see griffith do something now  we get to see him charged up last chapter but hopefully it won't be another hawk stare and that's it D:


----------



## Segan (Oct 6, 2008)

aseomoc said:


> Yeah but, but guts(also is a godhand fruit) fruit started to bleed....which means a sacrfice yet...im thinking griffith is calling on the godhands..


Lol, fruit...

You read too much One Piece.

Besides that, the Behelith bled because Ganishka ascended in power.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Oct 6, 2008)

Honestly after this wait i don't know if i can handle another chapter of Griffith staring at Ganishaka


----------



## ~L~ (Oct 6, 2008)

berserkhawk z said:


> Honestly after this wait i don't know if i can handle another chapter of Griffith staring at Ganishaka


we'll cry, throw tantrums then cry again. 

and then faithfully wait for the next chapter of berserk while bemoaning the long wait between chapters and repeating our wishes and hopes that the next chapter won't be griffith just staring at ganishka again 

it's a sick cycle


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Oct 6, 2008)

~L~ said:


> we'll cry, throw tantrums then cry again.
> 
> and then faithfully wait for the next chapter of berserk while bemoaning the long wait between chapters and repeating our wishes and hopes that the next chapter won't be griffith just staring at ganishka again
> 
> it's a sick cycle



Pretty much


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 6, 2008)

general comment. after being few years in the manga world and reading over 30 most popular/best mangas (not to mention how many of them i checked out, a zillion?), i have come to a conclusion that Berserk is the BEST manga ever in the history of manga (my opinion). it's the best in everything; be it art, be it story, be it main character/s development, etc.... i confess that it's not my most fav, but it's the best out there. i really hope miura lives long enough to wrap up the story neatly.


----------



## Hapayahapaya (Oct 7, 2008)

I think the Japanese government should recognize Berserk as a national treasure.


----------



## SchmoozingWouter (Oct 7, 2008)

Hapayahapaya said:


> I think the Japanese government should recognize Berserk as a national treasure.



QFT and thus force them to resume the production of chapters


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 7, 2008)

miura should get more assistances financed by government.


----------



## Mori` (Oct 7, 2008)

HEY FOLKSSS

unless I'm very much mistaken BERSERK IS RETURNING IN ISSUE #21 (24/10) and will have the cover and colour pages. Also it's apparently going to be a 42 page long chapter!

-mori, right all along with his guess by the looks of it o-o


----------



## Segan (Oct 7, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> HEY FOLKSSS
> 
> unless I'm very much mistaken BERSERK IS RETURNING IN ISSUE #21 (24/10) and will have the cover and colour pages. Also it's apparently going to be a 42 page long chapter!
> 
> -mori, right all along with his guess by the looks of it o-o


Would be nice if you posted the source you got this from.

When was the last time Miura went over the obligatory (barely) 20+ pages?


----------



## aseomoc (Oct 7, 2008)

Do you guys actually think you see Griffith draw a sword...lol. The guy is untouchable he has yet to dirty his hands. He's gonna use his epic stare to end ganishka.


Also I have a question about griffith, the dude never complted hisn sacrfice, I mean Guts and Caska are still alive. I mean he didnt even sacrafice what was most important to him out of the hawks....Which leads me to think that griffith does have some chink in his armor.


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 7, 2008)

aseomoc said:


> Also I have a question about griffith, the dude never complted hisn sacrfice, I mean Guts and Caska are still alive. I mean he didnt even sacrafice what was most important to him out of the hawks....Which leads me to think that griffith does have some chink in his armor.


 
 i think, they were sacrificed, but they survived by force. now they are called branded, that's why the are being attacked by ghosts at nights.....

some1 got better answer??


----------



## Parallax (Oct 7, 2008)

If what Ammanas posted is true this will probably wrap up the Millennium Falcon arc


----------



## seastone (Oct 7, 2008)

aseomoc said:


> Also I have a question about griffith, the dude never complted hisn sacrfice, I mean Guts and Caska are still alive. I mean he didnt even sacrafice what was most important to him out of the hawks....Which leads me to think that griffith does have some chink in his armor.



No.The act of branding is what is important because it is essential that you have to sacrifice your most important thing for your own selfish goals. By committing such a evil deed, the evil consumes you and makes you a monster. 

That is why it does not matter if the sacrifices survive or not.


----------



## Guts (Oct 7, 2008)

Mat?icha said:


> general comment. after being few years in the manga world and reading over 30 most popular/best mangas (not to mention how many of them i checked out, a zillion?), i have come to a conclusion that Berserk is the BEST manga ever in the history of manga (my opinion). it's the best in everything; be it art, be it story, be it main character/s development, etc.... i confess that it's not my most fav, but it's the best out there. i really hope miura lives long enough to wrap up the story neatly.



Its the only manga i've read and will ever read


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 8, 2008)

Guts said:


> Its the only manga i've read and will ever read


 
your missing a lot out there, my man. keep this one as your most fav, but also read others. there're really good mangas.


----------



## James (Oct 8, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> HEY FOLKSSS
> 
> unless I'm very much mistaken BERSERK IS RETURNING IN ISSUE #21 (24/10) and will have the cover and colour pages. Also it's apparently going to be a 42 page long chapter!
> 
> -mori, right all along with his guess by the looks of it o-o



That would be awesome but source it please, creating false hope with Berserk chapters is so not cool at this point so evidence is necessary.


----------



## aseomoc (Oct 8, 2008)

Dustswirl said:


> No.The act of branding is what is important because it is essential that you have to sacrifice your most important thing for your own selfish goals. By committing such a evil deed, the evil consumes you and makes you a monster.
> 
> That is why it does not matter if the sacrifices survive or not.



Ah. Thanks for laying down some knowlege. This still leaves the question of how griffith is even going to be challenged, since once he takes over he supposedly suppose to bring doom and gloom.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Oct 8, 2008)

sweet 42 pages would make me believe ganishka is going to end up obliterated by the end of it


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Oct 9, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> sweet 42 pages would make me believe ganishka is going to end up obliterated by the end of it



I sure hope so i bet drawing Ganishaka's one of the reasons he's taking so long the quicker he dies the better 

And he better not kill him in a staring contest Miura


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 9, 2008)

I want Ganishka to do something impressive.

Hey, when was the last chapter released, time flies..wasn't it like May or June?


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Oct 10, 2008)

yes sasuke, i think it was. maybe july? months ago for sure, at least 2 or 3 or 4 months back. so i would hope the next chap will come out this month and be extra long to justify this huge absence


----------



## Mori` (Oct 11, 2008)

preview page (from #20 YA i believe)



confirmation on the young animal website

x  	

text from YA site

●表紙＆巻頭カラー 
Cover and Colour Pages
圧巻の42Pにて連載再開!!
Series restarts with 42 pages
圧倒的画力で表現される異世界と衝撃のストーリー
比類無き最強のファンタジー・コミック

三浦建太郎　ベルセルク

最新単行本第33巻10月24日(金)本誌(YA21号)と同時発売!!
The magazine (Young Animal 21) goes on Sale 24/10 at the same time as volume 33 of the berserk manga

(i just summarised the bits that are clear enough, don't ever ever quote me as being any use when it comes to reading japanese)

-mori, believe me yet?


----------



## rldragon (Oct 11, 2008)

Damn, I've read it for days and I still can't catch up 
Although, up till now(chapter 164), Berserk is pretty awesome


----------



## Segan (Oct 11, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> preview page (from #20 YA i believe)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That will suffice. Thank you very much


----------



## Mori` (Oct 11, 2008)

I wonder how long ago it was that I bet it'd return in October as well xD

-mori, genius


----------



## Segan (Oct 11, 2008)

Going around boasting, now are you?


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Oct 11, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> preview page (from #20 YA i believe)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amazing you just made me a happy man, thank you very much


----------



## Muk (Oct 11, 2008)

omg berserk is back


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Oct 11, 2008)

will it continue with griffith v.s ganishka that preview page gives me the impression of the story jumping back to guts plot. and i hope so it does


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Oct 11, 2008)

Sigbin-Puti said:


> will it continue with griffith v.s ganishka that preview page gives me the impression of the story jumping back to guts plot. and i hope so it does



I'm happy either way really as long as Berserk's back


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Oct 12, 2008)

i cant see it going back to guts.... although i guess landing at elfheim would still be cool


----------



## Mori` (Oct 12, 2008)

re-sizing this un would be an injustice so I shall tag instead.



more of the same in terms of dates, announcements etc

-mori, looking forward to it


----------



## Segan (Oct 12, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> re-sizing this un would be an injustice so I shall tag instead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, no wonder it took him so long...


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Oct 12, 2008)

hmm that is interesting looking

it looks like only one of those beings is the original ganishka 

he really did let loose the gates of hell i guess


----------



## Pintsize (Oct 12, 2008)

Is it just me, or did Gashinka get... smaller?


----------



## Segan (Oct 12, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> hmm that is interesting looking
> 
> it looks like only one of those beings is the original ganishka
> 
> he really did let loose the gates of hell i guess





Pintsize said:


> Is it just me, or did Gashinka get... smaller?


Are you all morons? 

They are obviously summoned minions from Ganishka, made out of his own body.


----------



## Hapayahapaya (Oct 13, 2008)

Neo band of the Hawk vs. Ganishka's minions will be interesting.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Oct 13, 2008)

Hapayahapaya said:


> Neo band of the Hawk vs. Ganishka's minions will be interesting.



Griffith solos lol 

In all honesty though this should be an epic battle


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 13, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> re-sizing this un would be an injustice so I shall tag instead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ammmmmmazing i cant wait for chappy.


----------



## iander (Oct 13, 2008)

Best news ive heard all day


----------



## Shikashi (Oct 13, 2008)

About fucking time, Miura, you asshole! It's like being in an abusive relationship, you always come back for more no matter how crappy he treats you.

Gah, who am I kidding... 24th can't come soon enough.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 13, 2008)

So, I had most of Berserk volumes available up until the start of the troll invasion. Time for the Net to step in. ?


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Oct 13, 2008)

I wonder if the Neo Hawks will be of any use next chapter or if Griffith's going to do everything on his own?


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Oct 16, 2008)

i think this is the perfect chance for the neo hawk to get killed

if it doesnt happen now then when will it


----------



## Muk (Oct 16, 2008)

i hope at least half the neo hawks get killed


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Oct 16, 2008)

please oh please just hope it ends in 1 chapter. and on to gutts journey


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Oct 16, 2008)

Muk said:


> i hope at least half the neo hawks get killed



No way man i hope they all get good fight's with Guts group, i would honestly feel cheated if any or all of them die against Ganishaka


----------



## fghj (Oct 18, 2008)

So after 5 months we get another 17 pages? Hooray!


----------



## Bender (Oct 18, 2008)

It'd be nice if he made the new chapter 30 page


----------



## Segan (Oct 19, 2008)

It's supposed to be 42 pages long, if you bothered to read back a few pages.


----------



## Mori` (Oct 19, 2008)

originally i read 42 pages, now i'm hearing theres going to be a re-print of the last chapter as well and thus we should only have 1 new chapter *shrug*

we'll see I guess

-mori, who the fuck cares, it's more berserk


----------



## fghj (Oct 19, 2008)

I wonder who would win in a fight: emperor Ghahahishkha or Guts (with armor)


----------



## Segan (Oct 19, 2008)

fghj said:


> I wonder who would win in a fight: emperor Ghahahishkha or Guts (with armor)


Exactly what is Guts going to do against a stomping mountain?


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Oct 19, 2008)

fghj said:


> I wonder who would win in a fight: emperor Ghahahishkha or Guts (with armor)



Your kidding right and just what exactly can Guts do to beat the new Ganishaka


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Oct 19, 2008)

Well, about damn time 

Yeah, some neohawks better get killed here. It's getting tiring and i doubt Ishidoro will ever do anything against them...


----------



## Tayimus (Oct 19, 2008)

Wait, Berserk is... is coming back?  It's really coming back!?  Hail to the Mutha Fuckin King, Bitch!!!

Jeez, I been waiting to post regularly in this thread for so long...  And a possible 40 page chapter.  I love Miura-sama!


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Oct 20, 2008)

Just four more days till the new chapter i really hate waiting 

Although i guess everyone's been waiting about five months so what's four more days


----------



## Mori` (Oct 21, 2008)

vol 33 cover and an alternate version



young animal 21 cover


----------



## Segan (Oct 21, 2008)

They bloody better take the Griffith cover for us Europeans. That Shierke cover just looks silly.


----------



## Voynich (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm pretty sure they'll take the Griffith one. That other one is just too different from the other covers.The style is way off. Then again...english version is only at 25 so we won't know for a long time.


----------



## p-lou (Oct 21, 2008)

A little something from the new chapter.


----------



## Muk (Oct 21, 2008)

sexy and fapping to those monster


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Oct 21, 2008)

Segan said:


> They bloody better take the Griffith cover for us Europeans. That Shierke cover just looks silly.





Voynich said:


> I'm pretty sure they'll take the Griffith one. That other one is just too different from the other covers.The style is way off. Then again...english version is only at 25 so we won't know for a long time.



The alternate's drawn by Honey and Clover artist Chika Umino which is why it's so cutesy and weird.


----------



## Guts (Oct 21, 2008)

i want now


----------



## Mori` (Oct 21, 2008)

+ confirmation that 297 is being re-printed along with the new chapter (the new chapter being of standard length)

edit: lulz i just realized p-lou posted already, must remember to look in tags xD
-mori, almost there


----------



## Segan (Oct 21, 2008)

mori, that's SICK!

Can't image what this would look like when coloured.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 21, 2008)

thats not that hard just go look at the artbooks


----------



## Segan (Oct 21, 2008)

Taleran said:


> thats not that hard just go look at the artbooks


I don't think he's coloured any comparable scenery as the one mori posted.


----------



## Exrael (Oct 22, 2008)

Um... is the cutesy Schierke one the new volume...? I kind of want to go, "My God, noooo...!!", but I guess it's bearable, considering it's the Honey and Clover artist's work.

It's similar to my reaction to Miura's design of Gackpoid in the Vocaloid collection. I mean, I love Gackt's music and Berserk, but that was just a little painful to look at. :\ (I don't like feminine bishounen very much.)


Oh gosh, another chapter with fanciful Griffith band arts, but only a little story progression, huh. Well, at least it makes the return to Guts and Caska more exciting when it happens!


----------



## Segan (Oct 22, 2008)

Huh, that pic doesn't look half bad...


----------



## Muk (Oct 22, 2008)

yeah that picture is totally different then his berserk style ....

for shonen or whatever it looks just fine


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Oct 22, 2008)

Exrael said:


> Um... is the cutesy Schierke one the new volume...? I kind of want to go, "My God, noooo...!!", but I guess it's bearable, considering it's the Honey and Clover artist's work.
> 
> It's similar to my reaction to Miura's design of Gackpoid in the Vocaloid collection. I mean, I love Gackt's music and Berserk, but that was just a little painful to look at. :\ (I don't like feminine bishounen very much.)
> 
> ...



I actually think the picture's kind of cool


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 22, 2008)

Fuck yeah! That looks awesome( The one with Griffith and Co.)

I can't wait!


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Oct 23, 2008)

Berserk tomorrow can't wait


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 23, 2008)

*raw 298* [Shounen] HSD Kenichi 229 by b0mb34man by b0mb34man


----------



## nalex43 (Oct 23, 2008)

a bunch of beautiful art with no plot advancement...


----------



## Segan (Oct 23, 2008)

nalex43 said:


> a bunch of beautiful art with no plot advancement...


How ignorant. Battles generally are not for plot advancements...and what I'm interested in is how Miura will steer this one to conclusion.


----------



## nalex43 (Oct 23, 2008)

you can call me ignorant but you know it's more than likely griffith wins. otherwise there's no point.

you like this chapter? fine that's your opinion.

I personally don't. it took two months for this chapter and in the end, you could skip it without missing a beat in this manga.


----------



## MdB (Oct 23, 2008)

Newsflash: fights don't progress the plot, it's the conclusion that does that.


----------



## nalex43 (Oct 23, 2008)

thanks for telling me how plots work


----------



## Segan (Oct 23, 2008)

Alert, spoilers!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Holy shit, Ganishka can raise an army of his own with his stampings alone... :amazed

And the last three double-page spreads are fucking awesome.


----------



## Muk (Oct 23, 2008)

someone reload a new MU link plz  mangahelper link is not starting up


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 23, 2008)

OMFG, i've been in shock for a while now after reading raw. there's no limit to mirua's creativity, fuckin' hell, this level of detailed art and creativity is simply marvellous.


----------



## Muk (Oct 23, 2008)

worthy the wait of 4 month


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 23, 2008)

Muk said:


> worthy the wait of 4 month


 definitely. i dont care how long mirua's breaks are as long as he presents top quality product to readers.


----------



## fghj (Oct 23, 2008)

So...
Instead of crushing them, Emperor Whatshisname produces some easy to defeat mini emperors. And nothing else happens. Gay. Like Griffith.


----------



## ZE (Oct 23, 2008)

I’ve got a question. This four month break was just a one time thing or will the guy take that long from now on to finish a chapter?


----------



## Muk (Oct 23, 2008)

that is something no one knows 

if he keeps up this amount of detail it may take him another very long break to produce the next chapter


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Oct 23, 2008)

Muk said:


> that is something no one knows
> 
> if he keeps up this amount of detail it may take him another very long break to produce the next chapter



God i hope not i might die before he finishes it


----------



## Segan (Oct 24, 2008)

Jeez...do you guys never look at the bottom of the last page? I can't read any Japanese, but the numbers are clear enough. Next chapter will come 14th November this year.


----------



## iander (Oct 24, 2008)

Did it say november 14th for next chapter?


----------



## Segan (Oct 24, 2008)

I would assume so.


----------



## Wado (Oct 24, 2008)

The chapter was sweet as hell for me.

Griffiths apostel army is just great, but what other to expect with zodd, grunbeld, irvine and the likes in the first row dealing with the mini ganishkas.

november 14th, please come soon


----------



## Muk (Oct 24, 2008)

well i was only looking at the pretty double spreads  didn't notice the 'small' print


----------



## Sock Pain (Oct 24, 2008)

Berserk c298 by Franky-House


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 24, 2008)

mind blowing chapter. totally worth the wait.

i tried to find miura's old projects, seems like Berserk is the only big one, previous ones are very short projects.


----------



## Muk (Oct 24, 2008)

mirua barely has any other projects besides berserk. it was his first hit, and still is on going now for i don't remember how many years

what makes me wonder is that griffith doesn't care much about the fact that he's revealing to the world that he's controlling a demon army


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 24, 2008)

Awesome art, kewl chapter.


----------



## MdB (Oct 24, 2008)

nalex43 said:


> thanks for telling me how plots work



Thanks for bitching about petty matters then.


----------



## piccun? (Oct 24, 2008)

what's he doing here? 




You _Count_, go to fight like the other apostles!!


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 24, 2008)

Muk said:


> mirua barely has any other projects besides berserk. it was his first hit, and still is on going now for i don't remember how many years



About 20 years.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 24, 2008)

Thnx Gixapek


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Oct 25, 2008)

piccun said:


> what's he doing here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thats not the count he kinda looks more like the dude who was threatened by grifith in helping him kill the queen.


----------



## Segan (Oct 25, 2008)

piccun said:


> what's he doing here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's Minister Foss, you donk! xD


----------



## fghj (Oct 25, 2008)

The author should get 80 assistants to draw, focus on the story, and relase a chapter every week


----------



## Vault (Oct 25, 2008)

miura you dumbass  

i wanna see griffth fighting


----------



## Solar old (Oct 25, 2008)

Holy Shit! In that last panel Zodd just ripped that thing's face in half. Amazing.


----------



## Woofie (Oct 25, 2008)

A bit anticlimatic after such a long wait, but still a good chapter... those last few pages were pretty damn awesome.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Oct 25, 2008)

I thought the chapter was pretty epic, can't wait to see what happens next chapter


----------



## Solar old (Oct 26, 2008)

The art was definitely epic. This was the first time we've seen Griffith speaking. I really liked that although he is the Hawk, there was still dissention in his ranks - is judgement is not yet considered infallible or anything. And I mean, I REALLY liked that he was being questioned. I was expecting the next panel to show him offer a quick and frightening glare to scare the shit out of the dissenters (I know, I know, they just wanted to be at his side, but dissent is dessent) or a blast of demon reiatsu a la Aizen. Thankfully that cliche wasn't used, and he pretty much ignored them. 

Zodd is still the most badass demon in his army. He's ridiculously huge.


----------



## Strieth (Oct 26, 2008)

I just purchased Volume 1 & 2. Will read them later.


----------



## Sin (Oct 26, 2008)

By the only people worth reading it from 

Brb, reading


----------



## Arcanis (Oct 26, 2008)

Lies! That's Evil Genius


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 26, 2008)

Didn't really all happen that much tbh, although that last spread made up for it.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Oct 26, 2008)

There were like 3 sentences...who cares who scans it.

Excellent art, but I think more could have been accomplished.


----------



## Muk (Oct 26, 2008)

And Guts was taking down 1 demon at a time for over the last few years ... here demons just slaughter each other 

i hope Miura is going to show case the demon battle.


----------



## Shikashi (Oct 26, 2008)

I didn't just wait 452345345 months for this, did I?


No, I probably didn't. It's all a nightmare, I'll just wake up.


----------



## Voynich (Oct 27, 2008)

Goddammit. 4 months and now it's finally out all dlls are choking on me


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Oct 27, 2008)

In the next chapter i really hope Griffith runs through the front line to kick Ganishka's ass :amazed


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Oct 27, 2008)

It seems the neo-Hawks are dominating.
Atleast make it a little interesting.


----------



## Vault (Oct 27, 2008)

berserkhawk z said:


> In the next chapter i really hope Griffith runs through the front line to kick Ganishka's ass :amazed



we all want that 

or griffth turns ginormous and proceeds to rape ganishka


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Oct 28, 2008)

On the bright side though we only have to wait till the 14th till the next chapter comes out


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 29, 2008)

Ganishka in a world of insects observation was a nice touch.


----------



## SchmoozingWouter (Oct 29, 2008)

honestly with the amount of detail and ink that was put into this past chapter... i'm thinking that i can almost forgive Miura for taking so damn long to get it out


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Oct 31, 2008)

Only two weeks to go, the next chapters going to be awsome even if it's just a chapter of Zodd ripping the mini Ganishaka's apart


----------



## Vault (Oct 31, 2008)

miura likes drawing zodd  as in he puts so much detail into him


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Oct 31, 2008)

zodd is the cutest apostle in their ranks


----------



## rldragon (Oct 31, 2008)

Zodd in his demon form has a ridiculously large horn.


----------



## Segan (Oct 31, 2008)

rldragon said:


> Zodd in his demon form has a ridiculously large horn.


His remaining horn got bigger after Griffith's hawk form semi-killed Zodd in dream and as a result, the left horn was forever lost.

I would argue that Zodd has gained more power since this unreal defeat and it shows in the size of his remaining horn.


----------



## TicoTico (Oct 31, 2008)

At first I was upset that so little seemed to happen in this chapter, but after rereading it.. I can't help but stare at the art wide-eyed and feel extremely satisfied


----------



## rldragon (Nov 1, 2008)

That's funny, it may be because I read the entirety of Berserk in less than twenty days, but I can't remember at all the fight between Griffith and Zodd.


----------



## Segan (Nov 1, 2008)

rldragon said:


> That's funny, it may be because I read the entirety of Berserk in less than twenty days, but I can't remember at all the fight between Griffith and Zodd.


So you're telling me you don't remember how Zodd lost his horn?


----------



## rldragon (Nov 1, 2008)

Yeah ...
I barely even remember the monkey apostle  I do remember that he actually called Zodd cow-shit


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 1, 2008)

i started reading over the chapters. And i think there is one particular thing that needs to be done in this anga.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Gatts needs to fuck Charlotte to get even with griffith.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 2, 2008)

> That's funny, it may be because I read the entirety of Berserk in less than twenty days, but I can't remember at all the fight between Griffith and Zodd.



Currently reading and it wasn't much of a fight. All Griffiths did was swoop in the form of a hawk and cut his horn.

Anyway still early on for me, on the part Caska is suppoused to be burnt as a sacrifice, and can I just say Pukk should be main character.


----------



## rldragon (Nov 2, 2008)

Yeah, Puck and his expressions had me going lol every chapter he appeared in.


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Nov 2, 2008)

Canute87 said:


> i started reading over the chapters. And i think there is one particular thing that needs to be done in this anga.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lolz  

berserk slowly becoming harem gatts already has 3 girls 4 if you count the girl from the moth girl arc.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 2, 2008)

Theres too much rape in this manga as it is.


----------



## Sock Pain (Nov 2, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Theres too much rape in this manga as it is.


There can *never* be too much rape


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 2, 2008)

Thats what I thought but yes theres a point where the whole thing loses its effect, Miura just does it now for the sake of showing tits.


----------



## Sock Pain (Nov 2, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> ...just for the sake of showing tits.


You say that like it was a bad thing


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 2, 2008)

It is a bad thing dammit!!!


----------



## Segan (Nov 3, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Thats what I thought but yes theres a point where the whole thing loses its effect, Miura just does it now for the sake of showing tits.


There's always a specific purpose for rape. Besides, I'm an adult, I need no pulling punches from Miura. I want adult entertainment, and Miura does it pretty well, not too little and not too much.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Nov 3, 2008)

Personally i think all the rape and death helps build Berserk into the bleak world that we all know and love, i like a change in the usual hero always shows up to save the day Bullshit, it just makes things dull, one of the many reasons why Berserk is so awsome is it's offbeat nature where anything can happen.


----------



## Vault (Nov 3, 2008)

berserk and rape go hand in hand


----------



## Muk (Nov 3, 2008)

berserk is one of the few adult manga where i want it to stay adult themed

no kiddy hands

everything from rape to the action


----------



## James (Nov 3, 2008)

I can stomach the rape fine enough but it's the reason I could never hand someone else a copy of the manga and give it my full recommendation, especially the rape in the early volumes, if you get my meaning.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 3, 2008)

I don't expect Berserk to be kiddy but too much rape in the manga for me takes away what Griffiths did to Caska, it just doesn't seem that important.


----------



## Segan (Nov 3, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> I don't expect Berserk to be kiddy but too much rape in the manga for me takes away what Griffiths did to Caska, *it just doesn't seem that important*.


And how do you think Griffith got reborn in human flesh? Hm?


----------



## rldragon (Nov 3, 2008)

I think he meant the act, not the consequence


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 3, 2008)

That scene had a little too many pages to it to pretend it wasn't important. "Don't look."


----------



## seastone (Nov 3, 2008)

berserkhawk z said:


> Personally i think all the rape and death helps build Berserk into the bleak world that we all know and love, i like a change in the usual hero always shows up to save the day Bullshit, it just makes things dull, one of the many reasons why Berserk is so awsome is it's offbeat nature where anything can happen.



I agree. 

The whole rape and violence is just a part of the berserk world. On one side there are beings that do actions so depraved that you considered it inhuman .like what the trolls do. On the other side there are selfless people that help others for non selfish reasons like Puck,Luca and Flora. 

The Berserk world is filled with good and evil people, though it is a real struggle to grow up even if you have family. The lost children arc especially showed how hard it is to for normal children to grow up in such a world, that it is a long struggle until adulthood. 



Ennoea said:


> I don't expect Berserk to be kiddy but too much rape in the manga for me takes away what Griffiths did to Caska, it just doesn't seem that important.



Dude, I have read Berserk quite often but that scene never fails to unnerve me.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Nov 4, 2008)

Ten more days till the next chapter, it's like waiting for christmas to come 

Just wondering did anyone actually like Berserk's anime counterpart or does everyone think it sucked?


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 4, 2008)

It sucks. **


----------



## Sock Pain (Nov 4, 2008)

Berserk abridged is pretty funny though.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Nov 4, 2008)

Sock Pain said:


> Berserk abridged is pretty funny though.



Yeah i thought so too, best abridged by far IMO


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 4, 2008)

> Dude, I have read Berserk quite often but that scene never fails to unnerve me.



Neither me, its pretty awful. Its just that everytime any girl (mostly Caska), walks around they're suddenly faced by a gang of guys or monsters and off come the clothes, and out come their penises

Miura's wife's probably afraid of the depraved shit that goes on in his mind.


----------



## Segan (Nov 4, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Neither me, its pretty awful. Its just that everytime any girl (mostly Caska), walks around they're suddenly faced by a gang of guys or monsters and off come the clothes, and out come their penises
> 
> Miura's wife's probably afraid of the depraved shit that goes on in his mind.


What the hell do you expect in a world where there's no law for equal genders and female protection?


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 4, 2008)

> What the hell do you expect in a world where there's no law for equal genders and female protection?



Berserk universe mirrors a certain Middle East state


----------



## Segan (Nov 4, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Berserk universe mirrors a certain Middle East state


European middle-age states weren't any better...


----------



## rldragon (Nov 4, 2008)

You just had to remind me of that scene with the trolls.

I was so disgusted by it, that it took me several hours to convince myself to continue reading the Berserk.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 4, 2008)

The troll penis scene? Yeah that was ugh

My sis saw what I was reading and she slapped me on my head and called me a perv


----------



## rldragon (Nov 4, 2008)

That's not being a perv, that's being a sick, twisted perv. Don't insult the honorable name of perverts


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 4, 2008)

> that's being a sick, twisted perv.



How am im a twisted perv? I was hardly jacking off to the Troll penis?


----------



## seastone (Nov 4, 2008)

berserkhawk z said:


> Just wondering did anyone actually like Berserk's anime counterpart or does everyone think it sucked?



I think it was ok but the manga is far better. So I rather read the manga then watch the anime. 



Ennoea said:


> Neither me, its pretty awful. Its just that everytime any girl (mostly Caska), walks around they're suddenly faced by a gang of guys or monsters and off come the clothes, and out come their penises
> 
> Miura's wife's probably afraid of the depraved shit that goes on in his mind.



The Berserk world is like the middle ages. Murder,theft and rape happen quite often outside of towns or cities.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Nov 4, 2008)

Dustswirl said:


> I think it was ok but the manga is far better. So I rather read the manga then watch the anime. .


Yeah me too, i read the manga first and thought the anime was going to be amazing i then watched it and found myself quite dissapointed 





Dustswirl said:


> The Berserk world is like the middle ages. Murder,theft and rape happen quite often outside of towns or cities.



It's the middle ages Rape, theft and murder happen in cities too i'd imagne, still it's an awsome verse who cares about rape and murder if the worlds filled with so much amazing awesome as Berserk's is.

Just wondering did anyone else read past volumes and notice that the Snake Baron's men weren't surprised that they found an elf and treated it like an everyday thing yet after Golden age everyone's like holy crap it's an Elf i think Miura made a small mistake.


----------



## Segan (Nov 4, 2008)

berserkhawk z said:


> Yeah me too, i read the manga first and thought the anime was going to be amazing i then watched it and found myself quite dissapointed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These men's probably were like "wtf?" when they encountered Puck for the first time, but got quickly over it. It's just a puny elf, after all.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Nov 4, 2008)

Segan said:


> These men's probably were like "wtf?" when they encountered Puck for the first time, but got quickly over it. It's just a puny elf, after all.



Yeah but even the bystanders in the pub were like "poor Elf" like it wasn't something they hadn't seen before and i think i'd have caged it if it was so rare instead of throwing knives at the poor little guy.


----------



## seastone (Nov 4, 2008)

berserkhawk z said:


> It's the middle ages Rape, theft and murder happen in cities too i'd imagne, still it's an awsome verse who cares about rape and murder if the worlds filled with so much amazing awesome as Berserk's is.



Yes but I think in cities you would be safer because you are surrounded by people. At least there in the cities there is a degree of law and order while outside in the wilderness you are screwed if you unarmed person traveling alone. 



> Just wondering did anyone else read past volumes and notice that the Snake Baron's men weren't surprised that they found an elf and treated it like an everyday thing yet after Golden age everyone's like holy crap it's an Elf i think Miura made a small mistake.



As puck said the only ones who can see him are those that believe that elves exists. Prehaps this was a town who believed in superstition. 



berserkhawk z said:


> Yeah but even the bystanders in the pub were like "poor Elf" like it wasn't something they hadn't seen before and i think i'd have caged it if it was so rare instead of throwing knives at the poor little guy.



Well the guys that had the elf were outlaws so I doubt they would treat him kindly. Also even it one of the bystanders thought the elf could make profit, I doubt they would ask the robbers if they could have it.


----------



## rldragon (Nov 4, 2008)

Does anyone know what pischaka(sp?) is/are?

IIRC one of those was that tsunami-invoking sea serpent, but the old Sorcerer(Daiba?) said something about how Ganishika should first try with pischaka_s_ (as in plural) before resorting to reincarnation ...


----------



## seastone (Nov 4, 2008)

rldragon said:


> Does anyone know what pischaka(sp?) is/are?
> 
> IIRC one of those was that tsunami-invoking sea serpent, but the old Sorcerer(Daiba?) said something about how Ganishika should first try with pischaka_s_ (as in plural) before resorting to reincarnation ...



Daiba basically said that he should use his demons soldiers before resorting to such a desperate measure like throwing yourself into the reincarnation device.


----------



## rldragon (Nov 5, 2008)

I got the message well enough, I am just interested what are pischaka


----------



## Segan (Nov 5, 2008)

rldragon said:


> I got the message well enough, I am just interested what are pischaka


Pisachas (or whatever the spelling is) are enchanted animals. Guts fought them several times, including tigers, crocodiles and whales. There are also enchanted elephants which we've seen in Windham, when Griffith's apostles invaded the city as a distraction for Charlotte's rescue mission.

The enchantment is apparently one of Ganishka's original abilities, which he apparently was able to pass to his Kushan priests (or monks or whatever you want to call them) to use on his behalf.


----------



## rldragon (Nov 5, 2008)

I see 

Then what the hell is that sea serpent?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 5, 2008)

Segan said:


> What the hell do you expect in a world where there's no law for equal genders and female protection?



And rapist demons. It's just that bad.



rldragon said:


> I see
> 
> Then what the hell is that sea serpent?



The one Daiba used? It's a Kundalini, an Indian concept also used as an attack in Saint Seiya (lol Puck wearing the Pegasus Cloth in one panel). Daiba is just that good of a magician I think.


----------



## rldragon (Nov 5, 2008)

A Kundalini?

Thanks!

I would rep you, but I must spread rep first


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Nov 7, 2008)

Charcan said:


> (lol Puck wearing the Pegasus Cloth in one panel).



Lol Puck's my most favourite comic releif character ever


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 8, 2008)

i'm starting to wonder if gatts white piece of hair will have any significance.

maybe it's just coincidence but it happens to be on the same side as his non working eye.


----------



## seastone (Nov 8, 2008)

Canute87 said:


> i'm starting to wonder if gatts white piece of hair will have any significance.
> 
> maybe it's just coincidence but it happens to be on the same side as his non working eye.



I do not think it will have special significance except to show how much the berserker armor is damaging him. Although having some white hair is the least of Guts problems after using the Berserker armor. 

Also is it just me or does Griffith ever since he has been reincarnated, make standing around look impressive?


----------



## Segan (Nov 8, 2008)

Dustswirl said:


> Also is it just me or does Griffith ever since he has been reincarnated, make standing around look impressive?


He's not exactly known to display some flashy show just for the heck of it.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Nov 8, 2008)

Segan said:


> He's not exactly known to display some flashy show just for the heck of it.



But when he does it's going to be one hell of a show


----------



## rldragon (Nov 8, 2008)

I hope Ganishika stomps Griffith 
I hated him ever since he was reincarnated/possesed that creature in the real world ...
Never going to happen unfortunately ...


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Nov 8, 2008)

I can't say i hate Griffith i mean can anyone here honestly say in the same position when they had nothing left that they wouldn't take the chance to become a demigod at the cost of a few friends?

I mean come on from a cripple to a demigod


----------



## rldragon (Nov 8, 2008)

... I personally would have commited suicide at that point ...

But I don't hate him for that, I hate him for being a Gary-sue ever since he possesed that little creature and appeared into the material world. I actually hate the fact that there isn't anybody who can realistically oppose him, it seems like Guts can't do shit to hurt him, and it is foreshadowed that even Ganishika God-mode will be pwned ...


----------



## Vlazz (Nov 8, 2008)

berserkhawk z said:


> I can't say i hate Griffith i mean can anyone here honestly say in the same position when they had nothing left that they wouldn't take the chance to become a demigod at the cost of a few friends?
> 
> I mean come on from a cripple to a demigod




What Griffith did was unforgivable and I can't wait to see Gutts tear him apart.


----------



## seastone (Nov 8, 2008)

berserkhawk z said:


> I can't say i hate Griffith i mean can anyone here honestly say in the same position when they had nothing left that they wouldn't take the chance to become a demigod at the cost of a few friends?
> 
> I mean come on from a cripple to a demigod



Although it is unforgivable, it is understandable. Griffith was given the chance to achieve his dream, something that would be impossible when he is crippled. All he had to do was sacrifice his soldiers, which he was doing the whole time before although there is a difference between risking your soldiers lives and sending them to certain death.



rldragon said:


> But I don't hate him for that, I hate him for being a Gary-sue ever since he possesed that little creature and appeared into the material world. I actually hate the fact that there isn't anybody who can realistically oppose him, it seems like Guts can't do shit to hurt him, and it is foreshadowed that even Ganishika God-mode will be pwned ...



That is the point of Guts goals. They seem so impossible which will make the story even better if Guts does achieve them.


----------



## Hapayahapaya (Nov 8, 2008)

Oh noez they finally took Berserk off of Onemango. Is there any other place I can read it online?


----------



## TicoTico (Nov 8, 2008)

Yeah, mainly Mangahut (chapters 1-297) and this for the very latest chapter (298).


----------



## cha-uzu (Nov 9, 2008)

berserkhawk z said:


> I can't say i hate Griffith i mean can anyone here honestly say in the same position when they had nothing left that they wouldn't take the chance to become a demigod at the cost of a few friends?
> 
> I mean come on from a cripple to a demigod


I wouldn't. Couldn't.


----------



## rldragon (Nov 9, 2008)

Being a demigod is overrated ...



Anyway, did we see what is Griffith(Femto) capable of?


If so, when did we see it?


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 9, 2008)

Vlazz said:


> What Griffith did was unforgivable and I can't wait to see Gutts tear him apart.



We'll have to wait until he gets fairy powers.


or at least that brand removed. it's what's saving griffiths ass right now.


which isn't really saying much cause his ass got violated already.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 9, 2008)

God Hand wasn't Griffiths dream, the only way to achieve it was to accept the Deal so yeah I probably would have took it too

Anyway does Muira love Griffith? I mean the amount of two page panels he's given the guy is astounding, and always pouting too, what a retard.


----------



## rldragon (Nov 9, 2008)

I am just afraid that Griffith has become Miura's Sasuke


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 9, 2008)

rldragon said:


> I am just afraid that Griffith has become Miura's Sasuke



Careful, that could come back to haunt you.


----------



## Hapayahapaya (Nov 9, 2008)

Any guesses on what happens when Guts and crew finally reach Elfhelm?


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 9, 2008)

Caska gets her memory back and Guts finally gets laid.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 9, 2008)

> a 3 some with Farnese



Don't give me hope


----------



## Hapayahapaya (Nov 9, 2008)

Don't leave Schierke behind!


----------



## rldragon (Nov 10, 2008)

don't joke like that


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Nov 10, 2008)

rldragon said:


> I am just afraid that Griffith has become Miura's Sasuke


Don't ever say that again Griffith is much more epic than the Sauce



Gummyvites said:


> They did fuck each other before.  I guess we need Part II?
> Maybe Miura will explore new boundaries and give us a 3 some with Farnese



That would rock


----------



## Segan (Nov 10, 2008)

Actually, we don't even know how old Shierke is. Witches do seem quite long-lived, as Flora proved, so for all we know, Shierke could be older than Guts or Serpico.


----------



## Muk (Nov 10, 2008)

witches are the 'elfs' of the berserk universe ... even though the elfs also exists


----------



## Eleven (Nov 10, 2008)

Griffith was awesome, the art was off the charts but jesus christ the pacing is out of whack. Griffith saying "Unleash your demons" was epic.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 10, 2008)

Too much fucking Midland politics chapters, so many wasted chapters.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 10, 2008)

I liked Farnese's family chapters. I have faith in the aristocrat witch.


----------



## Medusa (Nov 11, 2008)

so many double pages


----------



## Segan (Nov 11, 2008)

Where the hell did you get that?


----------



## Medusa (Nov 11, 2008)

^ its from 2ch

The Best Defense


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Nov 11, 2008)

Kakashi sucks said:


> so many double pages



That is damned awesome, Griffith might actually do something


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 11, 2008)

Great another chapter that nothing will happen in


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Nov 11, 2008)

Kakashi sucks said:


> so many double pages



who's that guy above guts he looks like a grownup version of the child gatts & co. met on the beach. or is it just an ad or sumthing for the mag.


----------



## Medusa (Nov 11, 2008)

I forgot to tell..

spoiler guy said 21 pages for this chapter



Sigbin-Puti said:


> who's that guy above guts he looks like a grownup version of the child gatts & co. met on the beach. or is it just an ad or sumthing for the mag.



not really lol.. its new series.. 

自殺島 - Suicide Island
森恒二 - Kouji Mori, oh I knew dat art looks familiar.. its mangaka of holyland ..


----------



## Segan (Nov 11, 2008)

Holyland is shit.


----------



## Hapayahapaya (Nov 11, 2008)

The level of detail in the artwork Miura put out in 2 weeks shows that the 5 month hiatus he had was just him being lazy. Awesome spoilers though.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Nov 12, 2008)

Hapayahapaya said:


> The level of detail in the artwork Miura put out in 2 weeks shows that the 5 month hiatus he had was just him being lazy. Awesome spoilers though.



Yeah if he keeps up these massive Hiatuses he's going to take like ten years to even get to volume 40


----------



## -Maya- (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey I've got a question about Berserk

DS and the Boy he's in are they the same person? or are they like Naruto and Kyuubi?


----------



## Segan (Nov 12, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Hey I've got a question about Berserk
> 
> DS and the Boy he's in are they the same person? or are they like Naruto and Kyuubi?


Sure you got the right thread?


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Nov 12, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Hey I've got a question about Berserk
> 
> DS and the Boy he's in are they the same person? or are they like Naruto and Kyuubi?



Sorry bud that's Bastard that your thinking about 

If you haven't read Berserk though you should read it it's awesome


----------



## Bakatsu (Nov 12, 2008)

Damn this arc reminds me of the last Gantz arc with long dragged chapters where nothing happen. I WANT MORE PLOT, THE ELF ISLAND OR SOME PIRATE FIGHT!


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Nov 13, 2008)

Bakatsu said:


> Damn this arc reminds me of the last Gantz arc with long dragged chapters where nothing happen. I WANT MORE PLOT, THE ELF ISLAND OR SOME PIRATE FIGHT!



Meh once Griffith actually does something i can enjoy the little things again without goddamn buildup's to nothing.

Although the last few chapters have been awesome


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Nov 13, 2008)

Bakatsu said:


> Damn this arc reminds me of the last Gantz arc with long dragged chapters where nothing happen. I WANT MORE PLOT, THE ELF ISLAND OR SOME PIRATE FIGHT!



i concur  as much as i love to see zodd rip things to shred, i rather have the story move on.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 13, 2008)

Why is Griffiths still being shown as a White Hawk? Even the Kushan king saw him as that when we all know he's just gonna enslave the whole of Midland and misery will commence....is he so deluded that he thinks of himself as some sort of saviour?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 13, 2008)

This is a war people.

And what Miura likes to do is to really show a war. 

Like, a real lot, so it´s understandable the pace we´re getting right now.

As expected, every normal people is starting to freak out at the sight of Griffith´s army and it looks like it´s Sonia who´s about the convince them that they´re angels or something along those lines.

Now we know why Griffith wanted her in the middle of the civilians.


----------



## Muk (Nov 13, 2008)

Sonia will make stupid people follow the 'white' hawk 

she's the 'new' caska or however you spell her name


----------



## Sin (Nov 13, 2008)

The art was amazing as always, but there was little to no development.

Hopefully the plot moves in the next chapter.


----------



## Bakatsu (Nov 14, 2008)

That was a nice chapt... artbook.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Nov 14, 2008)

I thought the chapter rocked athough no movement in the plot once again


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 14, 2008)

Berserk has been an art book for the last 5 chapters


----------



## Segan (Nov 14, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Berserk has been an art book for the last *32 volumes*


Fixed for you.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 14, 2008)

Segan said:


> *Trolled* for you.



Fixed for you.

The plot is actually advancing at a snails pace, it´s still there. Most people here are just choosing to ignore it for some reason.


----------



## Segan (Nov 14, 2008)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Fixed for you.


Precocious little whelp.



> The plot is actually advancing at a snails pace, it?s still there. Most people here are just choosing to ignore it for some reason.


Hard to ignore, but pointless to argue about it. As far as I can remember, there's always been bitching about series on a chapter-by-chapter basis. I'm not playing this game anymore.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 14, 2008)

> Precocious little whelp.



WHAT?!

I CHALLENGE YOU FOR A DUEL, YOU MISCREANT.



> Hard to ignore, but pointless to argue about it. As far as I can remember, there's always been bitching about series on a chapter-by-chapter basis. I'm not playing this game anymore.



It´s pointless only if you choose too, you can nitpick this until the end of the world if you wanted. I can honestly say that no one was expecting that it was going to be Sonia that will convince the crowd that the demon army is on the level.

Most people on the other hand, just choose to complain. And that´s really what´s bothering me, not the lack of discussion.


----------



## Segan (Nov 14, 2008)

Deathbringerpt said:


> WHAT?!
> 
> I CHALLENGE YOU FOR A DUEL, YOU MISCREANT.


Oh please, I wield the Dragonslayer. And I don't duel with it, I slaughter with it.



> It´s pointless only if you choose too, you can nitpick this until the end of the world if you wanted. I can honestly say that no one was expecting that it was going to be Sonia that will convince the crowd that the demon army is on the level.
> 
> People on the other hand, just choose to complain. And that´s really what´s boterhing me, not hte lack of discussion.


It's bothering me, too, but I can't be surprised by this anyway.

I think I can see how the whole Ganishka-gone-mad is going to conclude. After Sonja's zealot speech (I think it will be a zealous one or something to that effect at least) the Apostles will have torn apart Reborn Ganishka's minions, and Griffith will show off by transcending to the hawk of light, literally, and cut Ganishka down very much the same way he cut down Zodd, only that the defeat will be very real and of utter consequence.

Then the folks will be amazed in awe and kneel before him. Some few men, however, will feel alienated and terrorized.

The other alternative which I don't see happening would be Griffith transforming into Femto. That would be such a sweet scene. Imagine Charlotte's reaction.


----------



## Red Viking (Nov 14, 2008)

I just realized something: Why doesn't Schierke simply venture into Casca's mind and draw her out the same way she brings Guts back when he uses the Berserker Armor?


----------



## Segan (Nov 14, 2008)

Red Viking said:


> I just realized something: Why doesn't Schierke simply venture into Casca's mind and draw her out the same way she brings Guts back when he uses the Berserker Armor?


Probably because she can't. Not like she tried, and Miura might never have thought about that.

But the way I see it, Shierke's ability is not to influence the mind but to interact with the soul. Otherwise she would be able to read minds, which she obviously isn't.


----------



## Vlazz (Nov 14, 2008)

I don't mind the slow pace, as long as I see gutts. I'm waiting for the chapter of his return


----------



## Red Viking (Nov 14, 2008)

Segan said:


> Probably because she can't. Not like she tried, and Miura might never have thought about that.
> 
> But the way I see it, Shierke's ability is not to influence the mind but to interact with the soul. Otherwise she would be able to read minds, which she obviously isn't.



But she can telepathically communicate with them.  It doesn't matter if she can or not, it matters if it's even brought up at all.  

It's one of those things that's definitely worth a shot and if it never comes up, it's a plot hole.


----------



## Segan (Nov 14, 2008)

You are right, but it's heavily implied that Casca's nearly incurable by available means, by Skull Knight, just by telling Guts that the Fairy King might be able to heal Casca's heart. Which would mean, you need great power to do that and it's reasonable to assume that Shierke doesn't have the capacity anywhere near what's needed for this task.

Guts, however, is never fully lost in insanity like Casca, when Shierke reaches out to him every time he goes apeshit.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 14, 2008)

> Oh please, I wield the Dragonslayer. And I don't duel with it, I slaughter with it.



My outrage for your earlier insult more than a fair match for your Dragonslayer.



> The other alternative which I don't see happening would be Griffith transforming into Femto. That would be such a sweet scene. Imagine Charlotte's reaction.



No, no, no. First Griffith is going to build a paradise for every midland survivor, THEN, he?s going to completely fuck everyone else.

Femto was created by the Idea to represent the justification for all the suffering in the world, what better way to cause suffering when people think that said suffering is finally over?



Red Viking said:


> But she can telepathically communicate with them.  It doesn't matter if she can or not, it matters if it's even brought up at all.
> 
> It's one of those things that's definitely worth a shot and if it never comes up, it's a plot hole.



Guts asked Schierke?s master if she could do it, she said she couldn?t so i guess he assumed the obvious and never pointlessly asked Schierke.

Plus, Skull Knight said that the only way to cure retarded Casca was the Elf King, nothing else.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 14, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Why is Griffiths still being shown as a White Hawk? Even the Kushan king saw him as that when we all know he's just gonna enslave the whole of Midland and misery will commence....is he so deluded that he thinks of himself as some sort of saviour?



Let's see when he gives a full speech by himself instead of basking in holy light. I'd think something worse than the mock Eclipse is a-coming.

Nice artwork as usual, but practically only one thing of note happened.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 14, 2008)

Well I expect he's gonna lock the whole of Midland in to some sort of eternal hell so the misery can commence, but apparently they all asked for it the damn people!!

Okay so the God of Berserk is something created by people who in the end only want to suffer, so shouldn't there be some sort of God that feeds off in the hope that people have? Theres seems to be a lack of a balance in the Beserkverse.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 14, 2008)

The Elf King could offer some ruminations on that. Or the Skull Knight but he's cryptic.


----------



## rldragon (Nov 14, 2008)

Yes, I mean, shouldn't there be a Idea of Good?
Yeah, yeah, I know that the whole point of this world is that it is dark, terrifying, etc. But still ...


It's like in Warhammer, where you have the four Chaos gods created by all the dark emotions in the universe, yet no Gods created by all of the good emotions ...




No, it's even worse. In Warhammer (both Fantasy and 40k) you actually have the gods opposing the Ruinous Powers


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 14, 2008)

My brother thinks that the Elves and the other spirits are the ying to the yang of the Dark God. If this is true then Miura is really anti-religion since its importance has destroyed everything else.


----------



## Red Viking (Nov 14, 2008)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Guts asked Schierke?s master if she could do it, she said she couldn?t so i guess he assumed the obvious and never pointlessly asked Schierke.



That makes a lot of sense.



Ennoea said:


> My brother thinks that the Elves and the other spirits are the ying to the yang of the Dark God. If this is true then Miura is really anti-religion since its importance has destroyed everything else.



I wouldn't exactly say anti-religion.  Remember the arc where the trolls invaded and the local water spirit saved the day?  Sure, the priest was pretty hard-headed, but after the town was saved, he didn't mind a shrine being built to honor and worship the spirit.  He said that tolerance was one of God's commandments.  If Miura was anti-religion, I don't think he would have put that bit in.  Totally agree with the Yin and Yang idea though.

As for Sonya, no doubt she'll shame the crowd for being afraid of the very ones who saved them.  Too bad the ones she's defending aren't really deserving of a second chance.


----------



## Hapayahapaya (Nov 14, 2008)

If I recall the 4 cardinal points in the Midland religion are actually the same as the 4 elemental spirits, so Miura could be saying something along the lines that it's all the same, and only different in how it's interpreted.

And as for the last few chapters being an artbook, it does feel that way when theres like a 5 month wait for each chapter, but when you read a bunch of chapters at once it doesn't feel that bad. Plus, the double-page spreads look a LOT more epic on paper than they do online.


----------



## TicoTico (Nov 15, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Well I expect he's gonna lock the whole of Midland in to some sort of eternal hell so the misery can commence, but apparently they all asked for it the damn people!!
> 
> Okay so the God of Berserk is something created by people who in the end only want to suffer, so shouldn't there be some sort of God that feeds off in the hope that people have? Theres seems to be a lack of a balance in the Beserkverse.


I always assumed -when I read Berserk a few years ago- that there would be another Godhand, as opposed to Femto's Godhand. I might've gotten the idea from just misinterpreting a phrase or a scene, but I always thought it'd only have four members and maybe Gutts (?) would become the fifth.

This would take a lot from Gutts opposing the flow of destiny, though, so the last part isn't that important  I still like the idea of there being a 'yin' Godhand, possibly with only four members (even if they don't have 'time' on their plane of existance). I'll have to read the chapters after the mock Eclipse again, since I feel I don't remember them well enough 

Either way, what *Hapayahapaya*'s saying definitely holds true. That seems to be one of Berserk's deeper messages. That and people need to find the power in themselves to change things, not just have blind faith on outside sources and be tricked. But I wouldn't say that any of this makes Berserk anti-religious.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 15, 2008)

> Well I expect he's gonna lock the whole of Midland in to some sort of eternal hell so the misery can commence, but apparently they all asked for it the damn people!!



But they didn´t meant to!

hum...

Sucks to be them.



> Okay so the God of Berserk is something created by people who in the end only want to suffer, so shouldn't there be some sort of God that feeds off in the hope that people have? Theres seems to be a lack of a balance in the Beserkverse.



Hum... probably because the ratio is so unbalanced, living in such a shitty world makes almost every living being wanting a justification of that suffering, the number of  people who actually have hopes don´t even come close, not by a long shot.


You guys know what will be interesting?

What will happen to the people who won´t be convinced by Sonia´s words in the next chapters?

How the hell will the only 2 decent nobles in Midland react? The bearded guy and his blonde buddy.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 16, 2008)

Deathbringerpt said:


> How the hell will the only 2 decent nobles in Midland react? The bearded guy and his blonde buddy.



Yeah, them. I like those fellows.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Nov 16, 2008)

Deathbringerpt said:


> How the hell will the only 2 decent nobles in Midland react? The bearded guy and his blonde buddy.



Sir Laban and Sir Owen, i have to give them both credit they have lived much longer than i thought they would, hell they might even survive the whole manga although i doubt it


----------



## Segan (Nov 16, 2008)

They will probably be awed, though they may be feeling unsettled by the existence of the Apostles and the fact that Griffith commands them.


----------



## manrae (Nov 16, 2008)

Is there a scan out yet? I couldn't find one


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 16, 2008)

Most likely they'll act like they're okay with it but will have their suspicions. I see them aiding Gutts in the end.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 17, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Most likely they'll act like they're okay with it but will have their suspicions. I see them aiding Gutts in the end.



Me too, they?ve always supported Griffith ever since the Golden Age arc because they thought he was pure and the only decent man with any chance to rule Midland at the time and while that was kind true at the time, i guess they?ll start considering other options after the Ganishka war is over.


----------



## rldragon (Nov 17, 2008)

While I do like them, I fully expect them to die. This is Berserk, all decent/good characters are fated to die


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Nov 18, 2008)

Can't wait for the next chapter i want to see the Hawks slaughter more mini Ganiskas

I also hope we see Irvine's apostle form the badassery from that will be epic


----------



## manrae (Nov 19, 2008)

Is there a scan out yet???????????


----------



## Hapayahapaya (Nov 19, 2008)

Next chapter November 28th!!!


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 19, 2008)

Yay 17 double spreads where not much happens, can't wait


----------



## Hapayahapaya (Nov 20, 2008)

I think Miura has had his epic battle fix for now.


----------



## rldragon (Nov 20, 2008)

I wouldn't be so sure


----------



## Segan (Nov 20, 2008)

Ganishka isn't down yet.


----------



## rldragon (Nov 20, 2008)

I had such high hopes for Ganishika 




However, I am rapidly losing hope ...


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Nov 20, 2008)

If everybody just stops expecting Griffith to pwn Ganiska with some amazing powers every chapter that comes out then the chapters are brilliant.

Honestly it will be worth the wait once Ganiska shows us his stuff, which will make his destruction all the more epic:amazed


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 20, 2008)

Were not denying it won't be epic, but lets hope the fight starts this year sometime.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Nov 21, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Were not denying it won't be epic, but lets hope the fight starts this year sometime.



Yeah it would be nice but before that i wouldn't mind seeing Ganiska blow up hillside's or opening hell or some crazy ass ability.

Then when Griffith crushes him it will show us just what Guts is really up against.


----------



## rldragon (Nov 21, 2008)

Or maybe Miura throws us a curveball and Ganishika wins, or at least forces Griffith to cheat to win


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Nov 21, 2008)

rldragon said:


> Or maybe Miura throws us a curveball and Ganishika wins, or at least forces Griffith to cheat to win



Wouldn't put it past him in all honesty, Miura's ability to suprise me with plot twists that Shonen could only dream off is one of the many things that gives Berserk it's appeal


----------



## Hapayahapaya (Nov 21, 2008)

I think the next chapter will be crucial in determining just how Godly Griffith really is.

If Sonia successfully convinces everyone that its cool that the Apostles are on our side, its easy to argue how much power Griffith has over Causality.

If not, and people get wind of what's going on, then it will put a chink in Griffith's god armor.

Griffith (or was it Sonia?) did predict the mist and all that stuff, so most likely the outcome of the battle is just what Griffith predicted will happen. The only reason I could see something else happen is if the Idea of Evil decides to disown Griffith, which isn't likely.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Nov 23, 2008)

Less that a week for the new chapter can't wait, i hope Griffith reistablishes faith in the townspeople.


----------



## korican04 (Nov 24, 2008)

So, I decided to pick this manga up and start reading it. I read the first 14 volumes or about 90 chapters, right up to the part where the devil fetus things pops out of cascas cooch...all in 1 day. I think i have lost a little of my soul reading so much berserk in one day. On the other hand it's mad good.


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 24, 2008)

korican04 said:


> So, I decided to pick this manga up and start reading it. I read the first 14 volumes or about 90 chapters, right up to the part where the devil fetus things pops out of cascas cooch...all in 1 day. I think i have lost a little of my soul reading so much berserk in one day. On the other hand it's mad good.


 
good for you, i used to spend my all weekends (was working on week days)to read this manga day and night (very sad, i know). keep reading, it's the best manga ever.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 24, 2008)

Lol same here, I read the whole of Berserk in like 4 days, I pretty much stopped everything except eat and go to the bathroom, but it was worth it. And yes you will have a hopeless feel about humanity for a week after you've read it all.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 25, 2008)

Chapter 300 spoiler pic

*Spoiler*: __ 








第300話 鷹の巫女

ソーニャの説教、人か魔かなんかより鷹の団ならグリと共に戦うか戦わないかでしょ！？
小ガニに1人突撃するソーニャ、使途化したアーヴァインが助ける。人々コロッと騙される(ﾉ∀｀)
グリ改めて全軍に戦闘態勢を告げ攻撃開始。砲撃、弓射、騎馬隊突撃、槍兵が押し出して続く
今回も描き込みすごい。それからなんと次号も掲載。自殺島はセクロスレイープ祭りがｗ 

^If someone could translate this, that'd be awesome.

Thanks to Dofla at ritual scan forge


----------



## Segan (Nov 25, 2008)

HOLY SHIT!

That must be Irvine's Apostle form.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 25, 2008)

Yes it is. Now if only someone translated that spoiler..


----------



## Medusa (Nov 25, 2008)

awesome beast, I like it

looks liek irvine and bow are fused.. so he saved sonia, dat is nice

irvine x sonia is canon


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Nov 25, 2008)

Haohmaru said:


> Chapter 300 spoiler pic
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Holy fucking shit that's one of the most awesome spoilers ever :amazed

Also holy fucking shit Irvine's apostle form rules :amazed


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 25, 2008)

OMg, what a detailed work? creature looks just awesome.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 25, 2008)

Wonder what Irvine can do in his Apostle form.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Nov 25, 2008)

I've been slacking in my reading of Berserk so if someone could point me in the direction of the latest chapter that be super.

Oh and that spoiler pic gave me a chill with how similar it is to Gutts inner demon. 

Foreshadowing in that if Gutts continues on his berserker style he might end up like that?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 25, 2008)

Best fucking Apostle design....EVAR.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 25, 2008)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Best fucking Apostle design....EVAR.



I prefer Grunbeld and Locus to Irvine....


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Nov 25, 2008)

@ Ennoea

I don't think we'll ever see a Yin to the hypothetical Yang of the God Hand/Idea of Evil in Berserk.  First, because it would be too easy for Miura to use.  Tons of manga--such as Bleach, use and abuse that trope.

Second, it makes things too easy for Gatts.  "Oh.  Your best friend pretty much raped, murdered, and destroyed everything you love--and now is a Dark God.  Well I'm his opposite, I'll help you kick his ass."  Miura would never be that kind to Gatts.  That would make light of his protagonist as a tragic figure.

Third, Berserk is much more Western than Eastern in terms of overall flavor.  It would be out of step with the flavor of the manga for him to use Yin-Yang.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 25, 2008)

> irvine x sonia is canon



I thought that toopek



> Your best friend pretty much raped, murdered, and destroyed everything you love--and now is a Dark God. Well I'm his opposite, I'll help you kick his ass." Miura would never be that kind to Gatts. That would make light of his protagonist as a tragic figure.



Gutts will remain a tragic figure, btw I don't believe theres some light God or anything, I just think its dumb for there to be a Dark God that was created by human feeling but the feelings of Hope and goodness in people didn't create some sort of Good force in the Universe. 

Btw my theory is that the Fairies, the elements of the world etc are the good side of the world and will help Gutts in defeating the God hand, the Elf king possibly being the Ying to the yang of the Dark God. 



> Third, Berserk is much more Western than Eastern in terms of overall flavor. It would be out of step with the flavor of the manga for him to use Yin-Yang.



The Parallel of Good and Evil, Dark and Light exist in every civilization be it West or East.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Nov 26, 2008)

...The way Berserk's cosmology appears to work, any good-feeling/hope centered being would be much, much weaker than IOE/Godhand.  It would have different methods and motives of gaining power.

Evil is Easy.  Good is hard.  It seems to me that the most a force of Good could do in the Berserk-verse is check the advance of Evil.  It could never really win in the same sense Evil could.

So maybe the principal force of Good in Berserk is a tragic figure.  Maybe...it's Gatts! (See volume 17, page 57--if that ain't symbolism, I'm a drunken bunny rabbit)

My criticism of creating a cadre of opposing Yin force/beings as not properly serving the story of Berserk still stands.  Miura has material enough to work with already.


----------



## Segan (Nov 26, 2008)

The Space Cowboy said:


> (See volume 17, page 57--if that ain't symbolism, I'm a drunken bunny rabbit)


Can you please remind me what this page was about? I don't have my volumes at hand.


----------



## korican04 (Nov 26, 2008)

Segan said:


> Can you please remind me what this page was about? I don't have my volumes at hand.



It's after Gatts/Guts/Gutts kills all the possesed dogs after he kidnaps the holy Iron chains commander chick. He's seen howling or leaning back snarling or something as dawn appears.


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 26, 2008)

maybe it's been debated million times, i started to think about demon world, i mean mangaka could do multiple arcs about demon world, e.g. what's life like in there?, how apostles are born? how they are related?... this manga could go on forever, there's sooo much room for extension. 
gosh, the more you think about this manga the more you realize how amazing this manga is.
i would definitely like to see more of demon world. like how god hands spend their time?, do they have their own army?


----------



## Segan (Nov 26, 2008)

Uh, you are aware, that Apostles aren't born?

I also doubt there's such a thing as a world where demons roam in any classical sense of word. However, it seems there are realms where mythic creatures dwell, like kelpies, trolls and ogres.


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 26, 2008)

they are not born? i guess there's an explanation to their existence.
it's been loooong time since i read berserk, i should read it again just to refresh my memory.


----------



## Segan (Nov 26, 2008)

Mat?icha said:


> they are not born? i guess there's an explanation to their existence.
> it's been loooong time since i read berserk, i should read it again just to refresh my memory.


I guess it would be rude to call you ignorant, wouldn't it? 

Apostles are humans that are granted superhuman abilities and powers through sacrifing what's important to them for the purpose of cutting humanity off their souls. Much like what happened to the Count and Griffith.


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 26, 2008)

i bet u had forgotten it too. anyway, i just started reading it from chapter one, will take few days to finish it.


----------



## Segan (Nov 26, 2008)

Mat?icha said:


> i bet u had forgotten it too. anyway, i just started reading it from chapter one, will take few days to finish it.


Forgotten? Me?

I think you're seriously insulting me


----------



## moocifer (Nov 26, 2008)

Do apostles only come from being granted power by the 5 Godhands?  What did the first Godhand sacrifice his people and Gaiseric to?


----------



## Segan (Nov 26, 2008)

No one knows how the God Hand came to be. The first one might very well have gained its status the time the Idea of Evil became self-aware.

Apostles are "chosen" humans in possession of or in close vicinity to a Behelith, which under certain circumstances that are called "causality" work as a passageway to another dimension and summon the God Hand.
The God Hand then ask for a sacrifice of flesh, an important person and then stamp the brand on his/her body. Then the chosen human will transform into an Apostle and devour that important person.


----------



## cha-uzu (Nov 26, 2008)

Segan said:


> No one knows how the God Hand came to be. The first one might very well have gained its status the time the Idea of Evil became self-aware.
> 
> Apostles are "chosen" humans in possession of or in close vicinity to a Behelith, which under certain circumstances that are called "causality" work as a passageway to another dimension and summon the God Hand.
> The God Hand then ask for a sacrifice of flesh, an important person and then stamp the brand on his/her body. Then the chosen human will transform into an Apostle and devour that important person.


Is that why Griffith became a godhand instead of an apostle because he sacrificed so many?


----------



## Segan (Nov 26, 2008)

Nah, I think the numbers of sacrifices are simply a consequence of the scale of rank and power Griffith was destined to obtain.


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 26, 2008)

cha-uzu said:


> Is that why Griffith became a godhand instead of an apostle because he sacrificed so many?


 

i think it's a chosen/destiny (by whom, still unknown) thing.


----------



## korican04 (Nov 26, 2008)

From what I have read so far (he was just reborn), Griffith was chosen since "birth" to be a Godhand. His Behelith was crimson while the apostles were a different color.


----------



## Jotun (Nov 27, 2008)

Almost mistook that for Gutts, awesome design indeed.


----------



## Zorokiller (Nov 27, 2008)

Finally finished all chapters, I loved it every bit, can't wait for next chapter!

But it seems that releases aren't really regular right?


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Nov 27, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> But it seems that releases aren't really regular right?



It's whenever Miura can be bothered releasing them really


----------



## Arcanis (Nov 27, 2008)

It's only a cam raw though


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 27, 2008)

Am I the only one that didn't paticularly like the fight on the port? I mean it was too long and abit meh, especially with all the same enemies. And the whole Ganishka stuff was too over the top.


----------



## Segan (Nov 28, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> *Am I the only one that didn't paticularly like the fight on the port?* I mean it was too long and abit meh, especially with all the same enemies. And the whole Ganishka stuff was too over the top.


I hope you are. I really do.


----------



## Arcanis (Nov 28, 2008)

TRANSLATION

HQ RAW =]


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 28, 2008)

Arcanis said:


> RAW 449
> 
> HQ RAW =]


 

thanx a lot man. about time.

miura just likes to draw ganishka.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Nov 28, 2008)

Apostle Irvine is made of so much win


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 29, 2008)

> miura just likes to draw ganishka.



Not as much as Griffiths pouting


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 29, 2008)

Pretty good chapter, but like the last one it didn't really happen that much.


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 29, 2008)

nice determination there, but couldnt be any cheesier. i bet not any kid would have said such cheesy lines in real situation. anyway, i completely enjoyed the chapter. it's always nice to see griffith to talk. god, i cant wait grifith vs ganishka fight. 

btw, as i started to read berserk again, i'm on volume 22 already and despite reading it before, the story still shocks me to my very core. i cant get off of my monitor. my eyes hurt


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Nov 30, 2008)

Whatsherface has a serious crush on Griffith.

But did the Apostles just get eaten?


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 30, 2008)

tell me this isnt cute


----------



## Segan (Nov 30, 2008)

The Space Cowboy said:


> Whatsherface has a serious crush on Griffith.
> 
> But did the Apostles just get eaten?


Obviously not. They are advancing their lines.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 30, 2008)

Who was that Kid anyway? Not as cute as this:

Link removed

More art book than chapter but decent enough.


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 30, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Who was that Kid anyway? Not as cute as this:
> 
> Link removed
> 
> More art book than chapter but decent enough.


 
kids identity is still unknown (at least to me, unless i didnt miss again an important point). i really hope miura gets kid back into picture. he's got very cute eyes. and i bet there's more to that kids story, he's got some powers.


----------



## Medusa (Nov 30, 2008)

I think its guts & caska's child


----------



## Hapayahapaya (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm just happy that Miura got off his lazy ass and is making chapters.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 30, 2008)

> I think its guts & caska's child



Um Griffiths used his body to be reborn, you people forget too much.


----------



## Sock Pain (Dec 1, 2008)

Medusa said:


> I think its guts & caska's child



I say Elf King (or high-ranking/powerful elf island dude).


----------



## Red Viking (Dec 1, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Um Griffiths used his body to be reborn, you people forget too much.



It's not that far fetched, actually.  The manga even hints at this.  What else are you supposed to take away from the scene where everyone can't help but think of a family upon seeing Guts and Casca cradling the kid?


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Dec 1, 2008)

He will end up being Guts and Caska's child i can't see the boy having any other importance, then again Miura's suprised me before.


----------



## rldragon (Dec 1, 2008)

I have no idea, perhaps it's the spirit/mind of their child that possessed the body of some other child?


----------



## Segan (Dec 1, 2008)

Red Viking said:


> It's not that far fetched, actually.  The manga even hints at this.  What else are you supposed to take away from the scene where everyone can't help but think of a family upon seeing Guts and Casca cradling the kid?


Who knows. It's kind of "too" obvious for me. That's Miura, we're talking about.


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Dec 1, 2008)

i'm hoping that elves are not like fairy like. i'm hoping for more stereotypical elves (humanlike) like how muira depicted a pirate.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Dec 1, 2008)

Sigbin-Puti said:


> i'm hoping that elves are not like fairy like. i'm hoping for more stereotypical elves (humanlike) like how muira depicted a pirate.



I have a funny feeling that the Elf king is going to be the only Stereotypical Elf, can't say why just a gut instinct


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 1, 2008)

> i'm hoping that elves are not like fairy like.



This is Muira, I would expect the Elf king to be feeding on some entrails when they meet him

Probably just naked folk really.


----------



## rldragon (Dec 1, 2008)

Nah ... he'll just be keeping beautiful human women as sex slaves


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 1, 2008)

Sigbin-Puti said:


> i'm hoping that elves are not like fairy like. i'm hoping for more stereotypical elves (humanlike) like how muira depicted a pirate.



That face-biting pirate was funny. Even appeared twice.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 1, 2008)

I hope Caska gets her memory back, its been too long, also she's been treated so badly by Miura, its time we got our old tomboy back, tho judging by Miura he'll probably give her aids instead just so he can make Gutts more miserable than ever:S


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 2, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Miura'll probably give her aids instead just so he can make Gutts more miserable than ever:S


 


last time she got banged by apostles and griffith (i think).


----------



## Muk (Dec 2, 2008)

so is the new chapter for december already out?


----------



## hazashi (Dec 2, 2008)

I started reading it  and I was really sad by Vargas death, I liked him....


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Dec 2, 2008)

hazashi said:


> I started reading it  and I was really sad by Vargas death, I liked him....



Yeah the little guy didn't deserve to die like that but that's what happens when you aren't a main character in a Manga like Berserk.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 2, 2008)

> I started reading it and I was really sad by Vargas death, I liked him....



Your in for a rollercoaster if you thought this was sad.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Dec 3, 2008)

How about this.  Griffith's existence in the world is tied to the existence of that child.  To kill Griffith...

Sound tragic enough?


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Dec 3, 2008)

The Space Cowboy said:


> How about this.  Griffith's existence in the world is tied to the existence of that child.  To kill Griffith...
> 
> Sound tragic enough?



That sounds epic kind of like the sort of thing Miura would do, if Guts had to choose between the life of his child and revenge it's going to be one hell of an emotional rollercoaster


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 3, 2008)

does anyone think that Miura could die before finishing berserk 

now that will be an emotional rollercoaster


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Dec 3, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> does anyone think that Miura could die before finishing berserk
> 
> now that will be an emotional rollercoaster



That's not funny man

That would really depress me but i'm sure he will finish it i mean he's only in his early forties and all he needs is another 15 books maybe, who am i kidding he's never going to live to finish it at this rate


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 3, 2008)

The guys is like 40 years old, unless he dies or something, he should be able to finish Berserk.


----------



## Munken (Dec 3, 2008)

Yeah, he releases about 2 volumes a year so if there's like 20 volumes left he should be fine


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 3, 2008)

> How about this. Griffith's existence in the world is tied to the existence of that child. To kill Griffith...
> 
> Sound tragic enough?



Kill the child

He's old and at this rate lets hope he finishes the series before he gets athritis or something.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 3, 2008)

as i remember
he said the actual story starts after vol 12-13

he wants to make berserk as big as his favourite Guin Saga (which is 123 and still is going)

yup it is as hopeless as HxH 

the only one who is truly going to finish his big epic story is oda


----------



## yo586 (Dec 4, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Kill the child
> 
> He's old and at this rate lets hope he finishes the series before he gets athritis or something.



I have thought for a while now that the way they will "defeat" Griffith, in the end, is to have Guts/Caska accept/love their child and somehow the body will reject Griffith for its rightful owner.  I hope that if this happens there will be a lot of fighting leading up to this though.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Dec 4, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> as i remember
> he said the actual story starts after vol 12-13
> 
> he wants to make berserk as big as his favourite Guin Saga (which is 123 and still is going)
> ...


It's always bugged me how my two most favourite mangas(Berserk, HXH) both have an incredibly slow release date, and might never finish at all at this rate, but OnePiece which i can't say i care for is going at an amazing pace and will most definetly have an end :amazed



yo586 said:


> I have thought for a while now that the way they will "defeat" Griffith, in the end, is to have Guts/Caska accept/love their child and somehow the body will reject Griffith for its rightful owner.  I hope that if this happens there will be a lot of fighting leading up to this though.



It will have to be a reason like this for Griffith's defeat otherwise Guts won't have a chance i mean even with the powerups Guts seems to be getting the difference between their strength's is too vast.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 4, 2008)

Guts doesn´t even has a clue that Griffith revived through his demonic son´s fetus and when and if he does, it´ll most likely give him another reason to cut the shit out of Griffith.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Dec 8, 2008)

Just under a week, Griffith might actually do something.....

I feel like i'm repeating myself all the time

Griffith hurry up and do something exciting


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 10, 2008)

i found this news
Miura suspended berserk to play idol master

his comment


> I was lonely so I bought it, Idol Master, and an Xbox, fuhi





we have another togashi


----------



## Segan (Dec 10, 2008)

Like I'm gonna believe that...


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Munken (Dec 11, 2008)

It's a joke right? please tell me it's a joke


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Dec 11, 2008)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
Why why why.

This must be Togashi's fault his influence has poisned Miura, i hate Idol master from now on hate, hate, hate 

He better return in less than half a year for my sanity, honestly why are both my favourite Mangaka's(Togashi, Miura) lazy as hell.

If you need me i'll be in my room listening to stained and burning myself with cigarette butts


----------



## Grandia (Dec 11, 2008)

Kentaro Keeping it real


----------



## Segan (Dec 11, 2008)

Duh...

I won't comment on this.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 11, 2008)

Hopefully his 360 red rings.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm more disgusted by the stuff about him wanting to get into shoujo manga...


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 11, 2008)

and we were just talking about how he should work more to finish his manga 

mmmmmmm could we see a loli berserk in the near future


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 11, 2008)

What a twerp, he was busy playing that shit that he couldn't draw 20 pages? Togashi's an ass but Miura is reaching that level.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Dec 11, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> and we were just talking about how he should work more to finish his manga
> 
> mmmmmmm could we see a loli berserk in the near future



If he wants to start Shojo he should but only after he finishes Berserk and makes it epic without pussifying it with masses of Loli, honestly Shierks enough.

And if he does do a Shoujo it would be the sickest, most depraved Shoujo ever


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 12, 2008)

Miura is a master troll?


----------



## hazashi (Dec 12, 2008)

I dont understand something, Im at volume 22 and Griffith reappeared, so that means that Femto doesnt exist anymore? or they are two separate persons now?


----------



## Segan (Dec 12, 2008)

hazashi said:


> I dont understand something, Im at volume 22 and Griffith reappeared, so that means that Femto doesnt exist anymore? or they are two separate persons now?


Griffith is Femto. Femto is Griffith. What's not to understand about that?


----------



## hazashi (Dec 12, 2008)

Segan said:


> Griffith is Femto. Femto is Griffith. What's not to understand about that?



But if griffith is on earth what about his position with the god hand? what if someone with the behelit summons the god hand, he's not there? or he's like omnipresent and can exist as griffith on earth and as femto in the other side?


----------



## iander (Dec 13, 2008)

Miura not again


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 13, 2008)

Griffith is Femto, but we still don't know if he's still immortal.


----------



## Segan (Dec 13, 2008)

hazashi said:


> But if griffith is on earth what about his position with the god hand? what if someone with the behelit summons the god hand, he's not there? or he's like omnipresent and can exist as griffith on earth and as femto in the other side?


It's already foreordained, which people are going to get to call upon the God Hand. My guess is, that there will be no one to do that, as long as Griffith walks the ground as a human.

Or Femto's presence won't be required at all in case the God Hand are summoned.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Dec 13, 2008)

Miura isn't really a professional manga-ka.  He's an amateur.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Dec 13, 2008)

Segan said:


> It's already foreordained, which people are going to get to call upon the God Hand. My guess is, that there will be no one to do that, as long as Griffith walks the ground as a human.
> 
> Or Femto's presence won't be required at all in case the God Hand are summoned.


Many apostles were made before Griffith became a Godhand so i'd imagine that it doesn't take all of them to make an apostle.


The Space Cowboy said:


> Miura isn't really a professional manga-ka.  He's an amateur.


Burn the witch


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Dec 13, 2008)

He's not a professional in the same sense Kishimoto is.  He releases a few chapters every now and then, whereas Kishimoto has a method for cranking them out every week.

Miura's quality though--is kickass


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 13, 2008)

> Burn the witch



i was waiting for your reaction


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 13, 2008)

I swear to god, these people are complete idiots.

"They have warriors, who are not human, they eat people every once in a while... but their leader is pretty!"


----------



## The Imp (Dec 13, 2008)

what is your favourite arc?

IMO the golden age was the best


----------



## cha-uzu (Dec 13, 2008)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> I swear to god, these people are complete idiots.
> 
> "They have warriors, who are not human, they eat people every once in a while... but their leader is pretty!"


Kinda like Us Americans!:amazed


----------



## iander (Dec 13, 2008)

Golden Age by far .  My favorite character was always Judeau.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 13, 2008)

> He's not a professional in the same sense Kishimoto is.



What? If Miura's quality of art was something along the lines of Naruto then his release schedule would be better too.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 13, 2008)

Actually, it could almost be daily.


----------



## Kizaru (Dec 13, 2008)

So whats this about him taking a break for Idol Master... is it true? I hope his 360 gets a RRoD


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 13, 2008)

the art lines in naruto are great actually

details and shading are what takes all the time

he could release and then add the details in the volume releases


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 13, 2008)

Favourite arc still is the Eclipse


----------



## Shrike (Dec 13, 2008)

Wasn't the chapter scheduled to come out yesterday even?
And I hope Miura is joking, or at least taking just a small break...though I doubt it


----------



## Yōkai (Dec 13, 2008)

im glad Berserk restarted 

hopefully we can get at least a bimonthly release now 

btw, where the hell are Guts and company?

i need my dose of GutsxSchierke


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 14, 2008)

> im glad Berserk restarted
> 
> hopefully we can get at least a bimonthly release now



...................................


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 14, 2008)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> I swear to god, these people are complete idiots.
> 
> "They have warriors, who are not human, they eat people every once in a while... but their leader is pretty!"



So he had a good upbringing. 

I can't understand why men that take care of themselves hygienically have to be strange


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Dec 14, 2008)

New chapters here 

[Post]

It's too bad it's the last one for a long while


----------



## Munken (Dec 14, 2008)

Epic art is epic


----------



## Dionysus (Dec 14, 2008)

Miura is some sort of being that can only stay active for a couple of months before entering into a six month hibernation/estivation .


----------



## Segan (Dec 14, 2008)

Whoa, so that's how Irvine's ability works. Very similar to Locus' own.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Now that the humans have become allies to apostles, Griffith can safely show off his godlike powers when he faces Ganishka. Damn that Miura.

If Guts gets back to kill Griffith, he will not only have to face the Apostles or the new Band of the Hawk. No, including Midland, the entire Holy Sphere will be Guts' enemy.


----------



## Dionysus (Dec 14, 2008)

I wish the pace would pick up some.  Get back to Guts, dammit.

Regarding humans allying with the Apostles: I'd wager it's extremely temporary, and if Midland humans are Guts's enemies, they'll just be convinced of the truth.  You might say "duh" to that, but I only say this due to how the Godhand and Apostles were explained.  They get their power from human sacrifice and misery.  Despair, hate, corruption.

I think, even if Griffith wanted to turn over a new leaf (I don't think this is true, though perhaps there are regrets) and be a kind, benevolent leader, he'll eventually have to be an evil friend to keep his powers.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 14, 2008)

Hairy arrows ftw.


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 14, 2008)

That line is patented by this man.


----------



## Segan (Dec 14, 2008)

Canute87 said:


> That line is patented by this man.


Who cares. Yoda is a thing from the past. Now we have the Pope of Berserk.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Dec 14, 2008)

Irvine's hair arrows are just awesome 
badpyhedy1204

Next chapters problably going to be the set up for Griffith vs Ganishka can't wait.

To bad it's going to be a few months though


----------



## Shrike (Dec 14, 2008)

Epic chapter as always but...
It's kinda strange to see the apostles fighting alongside humans/humans alongside apostles. Naturally, humans only see their monster form, they don't know how they got it, but still strange.
I wonder how does Griffith plan to rule. Apostles are naturally evil, they are bred to kill and bring devastation to everything they come in contact with. How will humans co-exist with them? Totally unclear.
How will Griffith kill Ganishka is a big question too. Guess he will go Femto and slice him bit by bit, but the battle won't be any fun without both sides having casualties. Not only that, Ganisha is so huge, his top is above the clouds. That won't come down so easily.

Also, about the new break....again?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 14, 2008)

> Griffith can safely show off his godlike powers when he faces Ganishka.



Griffith kinda did that already when he summons the souls of dead soldiers so that their families can say their goodbyes. They already know there´s something mystical about him.

I think the whole point of Griffith´s order of the Apostles releasing their demons forms (Well, aside from facing Ganishka´s spawns), with Sonia´s speech sending the human army to fight and help the apostles in this demon war, humans will now accept the apostles, regardless of their demonic nature. Griifth has now broken the barrier between humans and apostles, Daiba´s narration of their alliance hints this, as he tells that the Apostles are what their are because of their humanity, ego and their own faults and wishes and yet, they are now fighting for the survival of men.

Like someone at Evil genius said: In humanizing the Apostles, Man becomes demonized. 


Sucks for yet another break but at least, the war is alsmot over and we´ll soon get some hard plot.

Also, Irvine hair arrows/horn bow is fucking awesome.


----------



## Yōkai (Dec 14, 2008)

Dionysus said:


> Miura is some sort of being that can only stay active for a couple of months before entering into a six month hibernation/estivation .


Didnt know Miura was a bear


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 14, 2008)

Again? What the hell man.


----------



## The Imp (Dec 14, 2008)

it's only been like 4 chapters since his last hiatus. at the pace of these releases it's hard to imagine if we'll ever see guts again


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Dec 15, 2008)

Wonder how many chapters of this war we have left, if it's over fifteen chapters i don't expect Miura to finish in the next two years at least


----------



## shahrooz (Dec 15, 2008)

^agreed 2 years atleast i guess, i am seriously thinking he should shorten the manga cause the way things are going now hell never survive to complete it


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 15, 2008)

2 years of posing, oh god


----------



## Yōkai (Dec 16, 2008)

yeah, whats with those lazy mangakas. Many popular comic artists (John Romita jr, Steve Epting, etc) make like 3 or 4 different titles per month.

and how the hell can he shorten the manga btw, when right now, Griffith is like completely out of Guts' league. Damn, why Miura doesnt hire someone to help him to draw or something


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 16, 2008)

How can Gutts get strong enough to beat Griffith?


----------



## The Imp (Dec 16, 2008)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> How can Gutts get strong enough to beat Griffith?



he can't -_- griffith is a real god and not a BS one like pein.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Dec 16, 2008)

kurono76767 said:


> he can't -_- griffith is a real god and not a BS one like pein.



Well more like a demi god but compared to pain he might as well be a real god 

Also unless Miura imagines some amazing powerup for Guts i can only see Guts winning with masses of PIS.


----------



## The Imp (Dec 16, 2008)

berserkhawk z said:


> Well more like a demi god but compared to pain he might as well be a real god
> 
> Also unless Miura imagines some amazing powerup for Guts i can only see Guts winning with masses of PIS.


i don't think it will be because of power, more like guts has to do something to kick griffith down a notch or e has a weakness. i think caska's kid will play a big role. griffith is one of my fave charcters and i don't want him to get some BS death, he has to go out in style


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 16, 2008)

Don't worry, Miura has like a decade left to figure it out.


----------



## shahrooz (Dec 17, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Don't worry, Miura has like a decade left to figure it out.



well at this pace he wont have much done in a decade


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Dec 17, 2008)

shahrooz said:


> well at this pace he wont have much done in a decade



At this rate he won't have anything done this millenium, i mean honestly can it be so hard to release a chapter every two weeks without stopping for a five month break every 4 chapters?


----------



## Muk (Dec 17, 2008)

berserkhawk z said:


> At this rate he won't have anything done this millenium, i mean honestly can it be so hard to release a chapter every two weeks without stopping for a five month break every 4 chapters?


hmmm yes it can XD

continuous to be creative on a tight schedule is very hard and difficult


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Dec 18, 2008)

Muk said:


> hmmm yes it can XD
> 
> continuous to be creative on a tight schedule is very hard and difficult



Yeah i could imagine i'm not dissing that it's hard or Miura's skills just that other skilled artists have done much more in less time.

Miura's just being lazy, not that i won't follow his work till the end since it's the epitome of epicness


----------



## Muk (Dec 18, 2008)

i am not trying to excuse him either really

i too know he's lazy and if it were after me, i'd put a gun behind his head so he'd finish working on berserk


----------



## GAR Kamina (Dec 18, 2008)

Take this Miura 

Not really , but he needs to get his ass of to work its not like he is sick


----------



## ~L~ (Dec 19, 2008)

another break  this kitty is sad  

i want to see some griffith action already


----------



## shahrooz (Dec 20, 2008)

i might reread it out of boredom anybody know where i can find the first couple of volumes properly translated cause the one from mangahut sucks


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 20, 2008)

Good chapter, i liked how the humans and apostles worked together 

And lol at every chapter ending with Griffith posing nowadays.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Dec 21, 2008)

I wonder if Miura thinks it's funny making Griffith pose every chapter instead of doing stuff, that Miura keeping us in suspense as to how much of an overpowered rapist Griffith will turn out to be


----------



## ~L~ (Dec 21, 2008)

i just hope miura delivers the ownage that griffith will unleashed....pls  i've waited too long for it :>


----------



## ~L~ (Dec 22, 2008)

hunting him down dexter style?


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Dec 23, 2008)

I really hope Miura's making the most of his Idol Master time because he owes us a lot of chapters without a break for at least a year or two.


----------



## Vault (Dec 23, 2008)

griffith fight plz 

not filler mini ganiska


----------



## Muk (Dec 24, 2008)

~L~ said:


> hunting him down dexter style?


the lab scientists are mad  RUNNN!!!


----------



## Sasori (Dec 29, 2008)

Irvine fap fap fap fap fap fap


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Dec 30, 2008)

Sasori said:


> Irvine fap fap fap fap fap fap



Irvine's Apostle form is really awesome i'm so glad that we finally got to see it

I wonder how awesome Raksas's apostle form will be?


----------



## Muk (Dec 30, 2008)

has there been any news on a continuation?


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Dec 30, 2008)

Muk said:


> has there been any news on a continuation?



Can't find anything on any Berserk forums so not at this point in time.

Knowing Miura he's going to milk this break for all it's worth and won't come back for another 5 months


----------



## Muk (Dec 30, 2008)

bahh this is getting tiresome

put some freaking commitment into your own damn serie!


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Dec 30, 2008)

Muk said:


> bahh this is getting tiresome
> 
> put some freaking commitment into your own damn serie!



If Miura put any commitment into Berserk we would have finished the Ganishaka fight by now.

Wonder if they will make another anime if Miura ever finishes?


----------



## Goodfellow (Dec 30, 2008)

berserkhawk z said:


> If Miura put any commitment into Berserk we would have finished the Ganishaka fight by now.
> 
> Wonder if they will make another anime if Miura ever finishes?



I'd do it.

Berserk would be an amazing cash cow. Hell, making OVAs would _already_ bring in the monnies


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Dec 30, 2008)

Goodfellow said:


> I'd do it.
> 
> Berserk would be an amazing cash cow. Hell, making OVAs would _already_ bring in the monnies



Yeah suprised that they haven't even made any OVA's of Berserk, i mean it worked for Hellsing


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 30, 2008)

berserk anime will be a mindblowing


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Dec 30, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> berserk anime will be a mindblowing



It most definetly would be especially if it gets a decent budget this time round, and also if they actually follow the Manga closer instead of cutting out scene's and characters


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 30, 2008)

all will be true if mad house was responsible for it 

i like the anime
but as i know it was done by the same studio who did pokemon 
i think the did good with the anime


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Dec 30, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> all will be true if mad house was responsible for it
> 
> i like the anime
> but as i know it was done by the same studio who did pokemon
> i think the did good with the anime



Pokemon really?

Huh never heard that before, oh well anything new that's Berserk related will be good 

And Griffith>Hisoka


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 30, 2008)

> And Griffith>Hisoka



 you want a war
hisoka >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> griffith

damn it i am in the enemy lands 

look at your user cp you will see the truth there


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Dec 30, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> you want a war
> hisoka >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> griffith
> 
> damn it i am in the enemy lands
> ...



Check yours and you will see the real truth 

Why don't we decide this with a bet over which of the two will lose first in their manga, the first one to get beat in future chapters loses.

At Berserk's current pace their isn't any possibility that i can lose


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 30, 2008)

you know that griffith ....ahem did what ....ahem 
with the fat ugly man

i win


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 30, 2008)

both are awesome lets put this to rest 

damn it chikky for starting it


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Dec 30, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> you know that griffith ....ahem did what ....ahem
> with the fat ugly man
> 
> i win


He was nothing to him he did however bang the princess of Midland, where as Hisoka couldn't quite entrance Machi the same way



hgfdsahjkl said:


> both are awesome lets put this to rest
> 
> damn it chikky for starting it



Problably for the best 
To be continued at a later date


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 30, 2008)

> He was nothing to him he did however bang the princess of Midland, where as Hisoka couldn't quite entrance Machi the same way



you know that hisoka could charge griffith

but i agree lets continue it later


----------



## Krauser-tan (Dec 31, 2008)

berserkhawk z said:


> Pokemon really?
> 
> Huh never heard that before, oh well anything new that's Berserk related will be good
> 
> And Griffith>Hisoka



Have you ever played the games for dreamcast and ps2? both of them are pretty good, i've been playing again the one for ps2, and the seyuus for shiercke, serpico, etc fit their characters extremely well...

btw the game for ps2 only exists in japanese, but it's an action game so you just have to move forward so to speak, and since we know the whole story, it becomes even easier to play...


----------



## Sasori (Dec 31, 2008)

Berserk should be done by Gainax.

You'll have random superpowered mecha's everywhere and every excuse used to have fanservice.

Oh wait half of Berserk is rape anyway so not like they need to service our needs anyway


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 31, 2008)

> have you ever played the games for dreamcast and ps2? both of them are pretty good, i've been playing again the one for ps2, and the seyuus for shiercke, serpico, etc fit their characters extremely well...
> 
> btw the game for ps2 only exists in japanese, but it's an action game so you just have to move forward so to speak, and since we know the whole story, it becomes even easier to play...


i saw the game it looks freaking awesome but sadly i didnt play it 
also didnt help it is in japanese but you say it will be easy since we know the story so i will be looking for it 



> Berserk should be done by Gainax.
> 
> You'll have random superpowered mecha's everywhere and every excuse used to have fanservice.
> 
> Oh wait half of Berserk is rape anyway so not like they need to service our needs anyway



Mad house should be the one,it isnt gainax type of anime


----------



## Krauser-tan (Dec 31, 2008)

yeah the game is indeed awesome and it's based on volume 22 to volume 27...playing with armored guts is the shit...


oh and about the studios, i'm also quite fond of madhouse, which alongside bones, are my favorite anime studios.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jan 1, 2009)

Zaoldyeck said:


> Have you ever played the games for dreamcast and ps2? both of them are pretty good, i've been playing again the one for ps2, and the seyuus for shiercke, serpico, etc fit their characters extremely well...
> 
> btw the game for ps2 only exists in japanese, but it's an action game so you just have to move forward so to speak, and since we know the whole story, it becomes even easier to play...


Yeah imported the Ps2 game over a year ago and finished every mode with all weapons on every difficulty, also did the same for the Dreamcast one i really loved those games especially the ps2 one.

At one point i killed so many trolls that Guts was bright red with blood and i couldn't swing the DS without spraying it across the room



Zaoldyeck said:


> yeah the game is indeed awesome and it's based on volume 22 to volume 27...playing with armored guts is the shit...
> 
> 
> oh and about the studios, i'm also quite fond of madhouse, which alongside bones, are my favorite anime studios.



Yeah the armor wasn't really the best in the game base Guts was more solid to play with, there was too much jumping involved with the armor that it made it hard to hit the more nimble enemies.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Jan 1, 2009)

armored guts may be exaggerated acrobatic but still pretty fun to play with, mainly due to the crazy specials the we could perform in that form.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Jan 1, 2009)

The DC and especially the PS2 game are fucking awesome not to mention the soundtrack (Sign I and II) by Sasumu hirasawa was fucking EPIC, I hope we will see a PS3 or 360 game soon


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jan 5, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> The DC and especially the PS2 game are fucking awesome not to mention the soundtrack (Sign I and II) by Sasumu hirasawa was fucking EPIC, I hope we will see a PS3 or 360 game soon



Pissed off i don't have the DC game soundtrack it's the only Berserk soundtrack i don't have 

Anyone know about the art of War models for Berserk their epic


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 5, 2009)

Sounds like a beatem up.....


----------



## Krauser-tan (Jan 5, 2009)

now seriously, is Miura really playing some moe shit instead of working his ass off, or is he just taking a break?

or maybe, he's doing both.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jan 6, 2009)

Zaoldyeck said:


> now seriously, is Miura really playing some moe shit instead of working his ass off, or is he just taking a break?
> 
> or maybe, he's doing both.



I hope he's thinking up ideas for new chapters, while at the same time not taking inspiration from Idol Master


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 13, 2009)

Finally finally caught up with berserk, I must say I really liked the last few chapters though now too bad the next chap will be in 2010 or something 

also when I saw this

*Spoiler*: __ 








I immediately thought of this :[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=onZHpGYFPls[/YOUTUBE]

Miura wanted ganishka's final form to be truly evil and it is


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jan 14, 2009)

Cyborg Superman said:


> Finally finally caught up with berserk, I must say I really liked the last few chapters though now too bad the next chap will be in 2010 or something
> 
> also when I saw this
> 
> ...



Lol that's funny they do seem similar


----------



## Ju Baggins (Jan 15, 2009)

Zaoldyeck said:


> now seriously, is Miura really playing some moe shit instead of working his ass off, or is he just taking a break?
> 
> or maybe, he's doing both.



It seems so 
I wonder when we will see the next chapter now...

I'll always love Berserk no matter what, even if the damn author doesn't give a shit about it anymore


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jan 15, 2009)

Yeah i hope Miura enjoys his break enough that he won't need one for at least a year.

God Berserk every second week for a year that would be bliss


----------



## GAR Kamina (Jan 15, 2009)

I don't give a shit, Let him enjoy his "Idol master" moe shit as long as it doesn't interfere with Berserk


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 15, 2009)

maybe togashi and Miura should hang out with oda


----------



## GAR Kamina (Jan 15, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> maybe togashi and Miura should hang out with oda



I like the way you think 

Maybe Oda will infect them with his work ethic so we can see a berserk chapter each week


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jan 15, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> maybe togashi and Miura should hang out with oda



Oda's not polluting my two favourite Manga's with his crazy ideas even if he does give them better work ethics.

I mean could you imagine Berserk and HXH with a totally sunny disposition, or Gon or Guts with a straw hat me either


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 15, 2009)

if togashi is in the mix
that wont happen 

may be he is the one who did that to Miura


----------



## GAR Kamina (Jan 15, 2009)

Oda is awesome stop h8


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jan 15, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> if togashi is in the mix
> that wont happen
> 
> may be he is the one who did that to Miura


I'm sure i read somewhere that Miura and Togashi are good friends so it's quite possibly Togashi's fault 



GAR Kamina said:


> Oda is awesome stop h8



I used to really hate OP but that was due to the 4Kids dub, since then i've read the Manga and have gained more respect for it


----------



## GAR Kamina (Jan 15, 2009)

berserkhawk z said:


> I used to really hate OP but that was due to the 4Kids dub, since then *i've read the Manga and have gained more respect for it *



Well done 

The hate should be directed to both Naruto and Bleach not One Piece


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jan 15, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> Well done
> 
> The hate should be directed to both Naruto and Bleach not One Piece



Dude don't get me started on Naruto and Bleach 

Although to be honest i have been enjoying the most recent chapters of Naruto


----------



## Slacker (Jan 15, 2009)

Elastic Guts, interesting.


----------



## Hagen (Jan 16, 2009)

screw Oda's influence (in everything besides compromise with his work)

I wouldn't like to see my favorite seinen becoming childish and the apostles going to jail instead of being killed by Gutts sword


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 16, 2009)

Lol@Oda wank.

One Piece is way too much of an quality-rollercoster to be compared to Berserk imo.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 16, 2009)

One Piece is the american idol of manga, not exceptionally bad, neither exceptionally good, popular as hell though. And if you don't think so watch someone roll in here saying One Piece and Berserk are of the same quality.


----------



## Yōkai (Jan 16, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> Lol@Oda wank.
> 
> One Piece is way too much of an quality-rollercoster to be compared to Berserk imo.


wtf, One Piece is good

but Berserk is much better

if only miura wasn't a lazy bum, this manga would probably be the best ever 

go fap to Oda and his jar jar binkish characters


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 16, 2009)

Yōkai said:


> wtf, One Piece is good


I know that, i love OP.


Yōkai said:


> but Berserk is much better


Indeed


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 16, 2009)

People comparing any kind of Shonen with Berserk?

Shonen Jump isn?t even fit to wipe Miura?s ass much less compare to his work.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 16, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> People comparing any kind of Shonen with Berserk?
> 
> Shonen Jump isn´t even fit to wipe Miura´s ass much less compare to his work.



 there is one that can be compared


----------



## Ju Baggins (Jan 16, 2009)

berserkhawk z said:


> Oda's not polluting my two favourite Manga's with his crazy ideas even if he does give them better work ethics.



This 

I mean, Oda can be the most enthusiastic mangaka out there, but his crazy style is not meant for my tastes. I prefer even Kishimoto's style, seriously.

And I agree with everyone that said that One Piece can't be compared to Berserk's epicness, wtf.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 16, 2009)

but who compared OP to berserk 
you people just read oda in your thread
and started that


----------



## GAR Kamina (Jan 16, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> but who compared OP to berserk
> you people just read oda in your thread
> and started that





You guys are insecure, hearing Oda or one piece then freaking out 

No one compared the 2, everyone know that Berserk is way better than any shounen crap but all of you must admit that Miura has a thing or two to learn from Oda


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 16, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> but all of you must admit that Miura has a thing or two to learn from Oda


Like wut? **


----------



## GAR Kamina (Jan 16, 2009)

I think I said it in the previous page


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 16, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> I think I said it in the previous page


This?


GAR Kamina said:


> Maybe Oda will infect them with his work ethic so we can see a berserk chapter each week


If so, i agree.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Jan 16, 2009)

Yup  .......


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 16, 2009)

Op infects another thread, Oda is admirable tho, with the amount of work he does, Miura and certain another twat should die of shame.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Jan 16, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Op infects another thread, Oda is admirable tho, with the amount of work he does, Miura and certain another twat*(Togashi) *should die of shame.



Say it, no need to keep things secret 

They are both slackers and should be ashamed of themselves.

Instead of working Miura is playing "Idol master" moe shit , seriously at this rate Miura would die b4 he even finish this arc


----------



## Munken (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## c3zz4rr (Jan 29, 2009)

super awesome video,i hope that they do more ....but they should change the dude acting as gatts,he's way to skinny.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jan 30, 2009)

Munken said:


>



Dude that was awesome, really people should make more Berserk realated films 

Infact a live action Berserk movie if done right would be incredibly epic :amazed


----------



## ichi 15 (Feb 2, 2009)

Kentaro Miura Quits Berserk to Play Idol Master


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 2, 2009)

> but Miura is well known for being a “NicoNico Douga freak”, as well as a Vocaloid fan and* lately as an aspiring shoujo mangaka*,



Like wtf is going on?


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 2, 2009)

Lawlz Berserk going shojou.

Highschool love-drama with gutts.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 3, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> Lawlz Berserk going shojou.
> 
> Highschool love-drama with gutts.



Lies if Miura want's to do some shitty Shoujo he should do it after Berserk


----------



## Krauser-tan (Feb 3, 2009)

Miura is an expert at the art of trolling

if that's not the case


ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 3, 2009)

Berserk is an epic that doesn't get the attention it deserves, Miura should burn for playing games over finishing Berserk


----------



## Fran (Feb 3, 2009)

LOL

Vocaloid fan?

 Miura...Epitome of Otaku


----------



## Segan (Feb 3, 2009)

Guys, give it a break already.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 4, 2009)

Hey what vol does gutts fight zodd the first time?

Im in vol 11 and they keep mentioning zodd but I dont remember the fight


----------



## Segan (Feb 4, 2009)

Volume 5 .


----------



## Malumultimus (Feb 4, 2009)

Miura and Togashi must have their own Lazy Mangaka's Club where they talk about video games, shoujo, and how awesome they are.

Togashi's tales of his sex life with Sailor Moon made Miura feel lonely, so they let Hoshino join. 

This is 100% true.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 4, 2009)

^^^

Idol master approves


----------



## -ThanatosX- (Feb 9, 2009)

I stopped reading Berserk around a year ago, but recently I've been watching the anime again and I wondered why I quit reading. So I finished the anime yesterday, anyone care to tell me at what chapter I'd have to continue?


----------



## jkingler (Feb 9, 2009)

Volume 13 is where you'd pick it back up, but since the story is different, you may want to backtrack. I'm not sure how far you originally read, so where you backtrack to is obviously your call. 

P.S. 

The SK forums are the place to go for all questions re: Berserk, if you don't want to wait on folks' replies.


----------



## Segan (Feb 9, 2009)

-ThanatosX- said:


> I stopped reading Berserk around a year ago, but recently I've been watching the anime again and I wondered why I quit reading. So I finished the anime yesterday, anyone care to tell me at what chapter I'd have to continue?


Start from chapter one. Berserk anime is an atrocity compared to the original.


----------



## -ThanatosX- (Feb 9, 2009)

jkingler said:


> Volume 13 is where you'd pick it back up, but since the story is different, you may want to backtrack. I'm not sure how far you originally read, so where you backtrack to is obviously your call.
> 
> P.S.
> 
> The SK forums are the place to go for all questions re: Berserk, if you don't want to wait on folks' replies.



Thanks a lot man. Do you mind to fill me in on how the story is different?

Edit: It appears there are a few characters left out in the anime so that it could be 25 episodes. Thanks Segan, I'll do that.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 9, 2009)

> I finished the anime yesterday, anyone care to tell me at what chapter I'd have to continue?



From the beginning, the anime missed far too much out.


----------



## Segan (Feb 9, 2009)

-ThanatosX- said:


> Thanks a lot man. Do you mind to fill me in on how the story is different?
> 
> Edit: It appears there are a few characters left out in the anime so that it could be 25 episodes. Thanks Segan, I'll do that.


One word: Wyald.

They fucking left out Wyald. And replaced him with a lame royal knight commander. A goddamn knight for an Apostle. What a joke.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 9, 2009)

A re-read is _always_ best. 

I was just offering the information that was requested, since I wasn't sure how far in Thanatos had gotten. Stopping a year ago could mean that he'd stopped ~270.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 10, 2009)

Segan said:


> One word: Wyald.
> 
> They fucking left out Wyald. And replaced him with a lame royal knight commander. A goddamn knight for an Apostle. What a joke.



I know i read the Manga before watching the anime and was shocked when i noticed how many epic characters they missed out of the anime especially Skull Knight


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 10, 2009)

They even missed out Puck


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 10, 2009)

When will we see slann again pek

what chapter did she appear in , in that cave?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 10, 2009)

but still anime was good


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 10, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> but still anime was good


Before reading the manga = Decent.
after reading the manga = Hell naw!


----------



## Arakasi (Feb 10, 2009)

Just read this manga and I've gotta say its by far the best Manga I've come into contact with, admittedly I've only read a few. The art, the story, and the character designs are fantastic. Though the rapes and almost-rapes are somewhat jarring.

I know there is an irregular release schedule, but does anybody know when we should expect the next chapter.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 10, 2009)

> Though the rapes and almost-rapes are somewhat jarring.



Somewhat jarring? They're completely fucked up:S



> but does anybody know when we should expect the next chapter.



When Miura's Xbox dies.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 11, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> When Miura's Xbox dies.



Pray that day comes soon


----------



## Fireball (Feb 14, 2009)

finished the anime yesterday. last 2 ep gave me mindfucks. wtf 

griffith you bastard 




starting to read all chapters now...


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 14, 2009)

Uchiha Smith said:


> starting to read all chapters now...



Trust me you'll enjoy the Manga it's made of epic win


----------



## ChaochroX (Feb 14, 2009)

Gah! I should have never started reading this fucking manga! This is why i hate seinen you think: "well a month isn't that bad of a wait" but it is and even if it weren't you got lazy ass mangakas. Fucking Berserk! Fucking Vinland Saga! Fucking every awesome ass manga that makes me wait for more awesomeness!

That being said, man i can't wait for the next chapter!


----------



## Ju Baggins (Feb 14, 2009)

Segan said:


> *One word: Wyald.*
> 
> They fucking left out Wyald. And replaced him with a lame royal knight commander. A goddamn knight for an Apostle. What a joke.



He was a disgusting character. I'll never forget his first scene in the manga   Anyway, I never watched the anime, since I knew that I would only waste my time by watching it (just like FMA). 

Just passing here to say that I'll start to work on my Griffith cosplay tomorrow  (not the armor outfit, I'll make the one he used when appearing in Charlotte's room before raping her. Since I'm a girl, I think this outfit will suit me better). When I finish it, I'll surely post a picture here - because I want opinions of fellow Berserk fans. I'm kinda nervous since this will be just my third cosplay and it will give me a lot more trouble than the other two... Well, I'll try my best to make a decent Griffith.


----------



## Segan (Feb 14, 2009)

Ju Baggins said:


> He was a disgusting character. I'll never forget his first scene in the manga


Exactly. What good are heroes without magnificent villains? Wyald was a downright rotten bastard, that's why he was so awesome.



> Just passing here to say that I'll start to work on my Griffith cosplay tomorrow  (not the armor outfit, I'll make the one he used when appearing in Charlotte's room before raping her.


Hey, hey, he never raped Charlotte.


> Since I'm a girl, I think this outfit will suit me better). When I finish it, I'll surely post a picture here - because I want opinions of fellow Berserk fans. I'm kinda nervous since this will be just my third cosplay and it will give me a lot more trouble than the other two... Well, I'll try my best to make a decent Griffith.


I'll be looking forward to it.


----------



## Fireball (Feb 14, 2009)

berserkhawk z said:


> Trust me you'll enjoy the Manga it's made of epic win



i heard this a lot, that's why i picked it up. 


when i started watching i actually wondered why guts has his right eye closed all the time, then i saw the ending of the anime and it all started to make sense. dude is even too badass to wear an eyepatch. that's how manly he is. 



btw. if it isn't too much spoiler, why has guts in some pics a white strand of hair? that looks so awesome. thinking of doing the same as i have a similar hairstyle =P


----------



## Segan (Feb 14, 2009)

Uchiha Smith said:


> btw. if it isn't too much spoiler, why has guts in some pics a white strand of hair? that looks so awesome. thinking of doing the same as i have a simular hairstyle to guts =P


Don't ask. Too much spoiler. You will find out in vol. 27.


----------



## Fireball (Feb 14, 2009)

okay i will


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 14, 2009)

Could you guys back me up my friend thinks Griffith's gay cause he slept with Gennon but i say he isn't cause it was nothing to him, was for a greater cause and he redeemed himself with Charlote and Caska afterwords.

So what do you all think straight, Gay, Bi, Griffith


----------



## Muk (Feb 14, 2009)

griffith is gay 

but he prefers the muscular type like gutts not the fatso type


----------



## ichi 15 (Feb 14, 2009)

As far as the manga goes, he is bisexual.


----------



## Kittan (Feb 14, 2009)

Anywhere I can find online reader of berserk?


----------



## Vicious (Feb 15, 2009)

Kittan said:


> Anywhere I can find online reader of berserk?


You can read it here: Link removed


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 15, 2009)

Griffith ain't gay, he's just a little diffrent


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 15, 2009)

ichi 15 said:


> As far as the manga goes, he is bisexual.



You know, just because he had sex with a man, it doesn?t mean he?s into them.

Fucking that pedo noble was a means to an end, not for sexual or intimate pleasure.


----------



## Segan (Feb 15, 2009)

berserkhawk z said:


> Could you guys back me up my friend thinks Griffith's gay cause he slept with Gennon but i say he isn't cause it was nothing to him, was for a greater cause and he redeemed himself with Charlote and Caska afterwords.
> 
> So what do you all think straight, Gay, Bi, Griffith


He's rather ambiguous in that area.

The problem is that whenever we were shown that he had sex with someone, it happened due to a clear-cut purpose. The rich p*d*p**** for money, Charlotte for the throne and Casca for making a host of flesh out of her unborn child.

We never actually know how he felt and what he was thinking about that. My guess is that he's either straight or bi-sexual.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 15, 2009)

griffith loves gutts ,am I the only one who felt that way ? 
and he sleeps with women

so

he is Bi



> , Charlotte for the throne



with charlotte cuz gutts left him,his heart was broken
he screwed everything by doing so

he acted as a dumped woman ,the only mistake he did was cuz of his love for gutts I think

but that opinion could be changed easily,I didnt think about it before 

words as do i need a reason to protect you and how he lost his mind when gutts left him makes me think he had something for gutts


----------



## Segan (Feb 15, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> with charlotte cuz gutts left him,his heart was broken
> he screwed everything by doing so
> 
> he acted as a dumped woman ,the only mistake he did was cuz of his love for gutts I think


If that was all there is to it, Griffith could easily have done that with Casca.


----------



## Fireball (Feb 15, 2009)

it's not gay as long as the balls don't touch. 


seriously. no i don't believe griffith loved guts. on the contrary. he admired guts as his greatest tool/intstrument for achieving his dream. but also like everyone else in his army he looked down on him for not having his own dreams. never as a true friend.

when guts realised this, that was the moment when he choose to leave griffith to find his own dream. this is why griffith didn't allow him to leave and forced him to basically gamble his way out with a duel. in griffith's eyes guts belonged to him as a weapon not as an equal.

this is why griffith speaking within himself before his behelit tells guts not to place his hand on his shoulder as griffith himself used to do to his tools (soldiers) for support. at that moment it would symbolize that he is less than guts.

guts leaving would greatly weaken his army thus hurting his chances of achieving his own kingdom. for that griffith hated guts. for the first time in griffith's life things didn't go to plan. he didn't get what he wanted and couldn't no matter what. this is the catalyst that spawned griffith's depression and downfall and why he blames/hates guts.

as revenge he makes guts feel powerless by raping casca in front of him.

in short griffith was never a good man but selfish boy turned man who felt the world belonged to him and naivly didn't care how many lives he had to step on to get it. all this is just hidden behind his charisma and good will towards the people he needs to acheive that dream. griffith never really loved anyone besides himself.


that's at least how i understood it. i could be wrong as i have only seen the anime so far. i am still reading the manga. i am volume 7 now but i can already say that it is definitely better than the anime.


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 15, 2009)

Uchiha Smith said:


> it's not gay as long as the balls don't touch.


I assure you balls were touching


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 15, 2009)

> If that was all there is to it, Griffith could easily have done that with Casca



do you mean there was a reason behind what he did?
I think it was obvious that he did a self destructive act ,he screwed everything he has been working for all of this years and all of his sacrifices
all of that because gutts left him,griffith himself said that gutts was the only person who made him forget his goal
*add to that*
griffith even throwed himself into death to protect gutts from zood,and when gutts asked him about it griffith said *do I really need a reason to protect you*

*griffith will never ever do all of that even for a friend*

so 



> he admired guts as his greatest tool/intstrument for achieving his dream. but also like everyone else in his army he looked down on him for not having his own dreams.



I agree gutts isnt griffith's friend but I dont agree on what you said after that

so

gutts wasnt griffith's friend *yet* he made griffith forget his dream ,even more destroy his dream by his own hand and to put his life into inevitable death (he was saved by luck from zodd)

*what does that make gutts to griffith ?*



> guts leaving would greatly weaken his army thus hurting his chances of achieving his own kingdom. for that griffith hated guts. for the first time in griffith's life things didn't go to plan. he didn't get what he wanted and couldn't no matter what. this is the catalyst that spawned griffith's depression and downfall and why he blames/hates guts



so because of only one man,griffith destroyed his dream 
griffith was nearly there at the top he doesnt need gutts that much now,if he waited he was going to have charlotte


----------



## Segan (Feb 15, 2009)

Griffith needed Charlotte to reach the throne of Midland. But because Guts' departure left a profound impact on him, he became careless which made him rush things he planned for Charlotte (seduction). This was ultimately his downfall.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 15, 2009)

yes charlotte was his way
but
griffith wasnt going to do it that way

what he did wasnt rushing things,with someone as smart as griffith you know he was destroying everything


----------



## Segan (Feb 15, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> yes charlotte was his way
> but
> griffith wasnt going to do it that way
> 
> what he did wasnt rushing things,with someone as smart as griffith you know he was destroying everything


That's wrong. He had no intention of destroying anything, it's just that he made a huge mistake.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 15, 2009)

> huge mistake



yes a huge mistake
griffith never does that

so why did he do that for one of his men when he was just few steps from achieving his dreams ?
yes gutts is very important tool but still I cant believe that his reaction was going to be that
add to that what i mentioned before


----------



## Dream Brother (Feb 15, 2009)

My thoughts on the issue touch on a lot of what you guys have been saying:

Guts leaving tore a hole in his self-belief. It was something that he couldn't grasp or even comprehend happening. I think Griffith is (or was at that point, depending on how much you think he has changed, if at all) all about control. He needs to be in control of himself (hence his careful poise and seemingly unbreakable façade of impassiveness most of the time) and he needs to be in control of others. Control is his way of perceiving the world. Guts' independent action shredded part of this crucial fabric, and this is why he stays on his knees, utterly devastated, while Guts walks away. It must have been a horrifying experience for someone so accustomed to things/people always falling under the sway of his charisma/strength or crushed by his intellect. 

Why does he instinctively turn to Charlotte and not Caska? Charlotte is the very embodiment of his power to control. She represents his dream, his careful work in progress; comforting evidence of his former confidence, and reassuring ground for his mind. Caska was never really a conquest; she fell under Griffith's spell from, I think, the very first second of their meeting. She was also nowhere near as important to his dream as Charlotte was. He went to Charlotte to restore his peace of mind and grasp for stable ground and comfort after the intensely unbalancing shock of what Guts did to him. This driving desire naturally disrupted his usual calm analysis, and he (ironically, maybe) briefly became a little more like Guts, led purely by his emotion rather than his rationality. That's why you keep seeing flashes of Guts in his mind while he has sex with Charlotte -- it's all he can think about, even at a time like that. Even after the deed, he still seems to have it eating away at him inside, as you see him on the edge of the bed with a disturbed expression. (Some people may argue that this expression represents his horror as he realises the mistake he's made, but I don't think that actually hits home until he's surrounded by the guards later.)


----------



## Fireball (Feb 15, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> do you mean there was a reason behind what he did?
> I think it was obvious that he did a self destructive act ,he screwed everything he has been working for all of this years and all of his sacrifices
> all of that because gutts left him,griffith himself said that gutts was the only person who made him forget his goal
> *add to that*
> ...



i thought i had already explained this. griffith knew about the importance of guts. from all his sodiers he needed guts the most to success. that's why he came to help guts against zood. not because he wanted to rescue a friend but because he didn't want to lose an important tool.

when guts left griffith a world fall aparth for him because it was the first time in his life that he couldn't controll anymore. griffith was obsessed with control and it's all he knew while leading the band of the hawk. the moment he lost it (guts leaving) he snapped which is why he slept with the princess. it was what made him feel powerful again, in control, even if just for the night and he risked everything to feel that way. he went crazy not because he felt sad for losing a friend but because he was obsessed with the thinking that everyone should serve him and only him.

the irony of this whole story is that by griffith's own definition guts should have become a friend the moment he left but it did the contrary. it destroyed his own ambitions and made him hate guts.





KLoWn said:


> I assure you balls were touching



i will not doubt your observant skills sir, but this is kinda hard to believe after pages like this


----------



## Segan (Feb 15, 2009)

Dream Brother said:


> My thoughts on the issue touch on a lot of what you guys have been saying:
> 
> Guts leaving tore a hole in his self-belief. It was something that he couldn't grasp or even comprehend happening. I think Griffith is (or was at that point, depending on how much you think he has changed, if at all) all about control. He needs to be in control of himself (hence his careful poise and seemingly unbreakable façade of impassiveness most of the time) and he needs to be in control of others. Control is his way of perceiving the world. Guts' independent action shredded part of this crucial fabric, and this is why he stays on his knees, utterly devastated, while Guts walks away. It must have been a horrifying experience for someone so accustomed to things/people always falling under the sway of his charisma/strength or crushed by his intellect.
> 
> Why does he instinctively turn to Charlotte and not Caska? Charlotte is the very embodiment of his power to control. She represents his dream, his careful work in progress; comforting evidence of his former confidence, and reassuring ground for his mind. Caska was never really a conquest; she fell under Griffith's spell from, I think, the very first second of their meeting. She was also nowhere near as important to his dream as Charlotte was. He went to Charlotte to restore his peace of mind and grasp for stable ground and comfort after the intensely unbalancing shock of what Guts did to him. This driving desire naturally disrupted his usual calm analysis, and he (ironically, maybe) briefly became a little more like Guts, led purely by his emotion rather than his rationality. That's why you keep seeing flashes of Guts in his mind while he has sex with Charlotte -- it's all he can think about, even at a time like that. Even after the deed, he still seems to have it eating away at him inside, as you see him on the edge of the bed with a disturbed expression. (Some people may argue that this expression represents his horror as he realises the mistake he's made, but I don't think that actually hits home until he's surrounded by the guards later.)


That's a way too perfectly worded analysis for me to comment on any further.

So I will just agree here.

It should also be mentioned that Guts was never actually attracted or fascinated by Griffith the way other people were. Maybe Griffith sensed this from the moment he saw Guts on the battlefield for the first time and thus wanted him for no other reason than that.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 15, 2009)

Segan said:


> We never actually know how he felt and what he was thinking about that. My guess is that he's either straight or bi-sexual.



Griffith fucked Caska out of spite, he realized that she was dating Guts and that couple with the fact that he was a shell of his former self only added to to injury, it was just another sign of him never going back to the legend he once was and was slowly losing his "property".

There was no calculatory purpose for that rape, that was him getting even with Guts, Griffith even made a point of screwing her in front of Guts, the fact that the demonic son turned out to be the host for Griffith´s body was purely coincidental or in Berserk´s terms, predestined in the flow of causality.


----------



## Segan (Feb 15, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Griffith fucked Caska out of spite, he realized that she was dating Guts and that couple with the fact that he was a shell of his former self only added to to injury, it was just another sign of him never going back to the legend he once was and was slowly losing his "property".
> 
> There was no calculatory purpose for that rape, that was him getting even with Guts, Griffith even made a point of screwing her in front of Guts, *the fact that the demonic son turned out to be the host for Griffith?s body was purely coincidental or in Berserk?s terms, predestined in the flow of causality.*





> *the fact that the demonic son turned out to be the host for Griffith?s body was purely coincidental or in Berserk?s terms, predestined in the flow of causality.*





> *the fact that the demonic son turned out to be the host for Griffith?s body was purely coincidental or in Berserk?s terms, predestined in the flow of causality.*





> *the fact that the demonic son turned out to be the host for Griffith?s body was purely coincidental or in Berserk?s terms, predestined in the flow of causality.*


Boy, what a way to contradict yourself.

Anyhow, it was not a spite reaction. The show-off may have been, but not the act itself.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 15, 2009)

> Boy, what a way to contradict yourself.



I didn´t, even the God Hand is not immune to the coincidences of causality.


----------



## Segan (Feb 15, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I didn?t, even the God Hand is not immune to the coincidences of causality.


That doesn't even have to do with anything. Read the bolded sentence again. If you still don't understand, read it again. And so on.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh, actually i just got it.

Still, you know what i mean, Griffith didn´t planned anything.


----------



## Segan (Feb 15, 2009)

Certainly, Griffith himself hasn't planned the eclipse and the following events afterwards. However, none of this was coincidence.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 15, 2009)

Dream Brother said:


> My thoughts on the issue touch on a lot of what you guys have been saying:
> 
> Guts leaving tore a hole in his self-belief. It was something that he couldn't grasp or even comprehend happening. I think Griffith is (or was at that point, depending on how much you think he has changed, if at all) all about control. He needs to be in control of himself (hence his careful poise and seemingly unbreakable fa?ade of impassiveness most of the time) and he needs to be in control of others. Control is his way of perceiving the world. Guts' independent action shredded part of this crucial fabric, and this is why he stays on his knees, utterly devastated, while Guts walks away. It must have been a horrifying experience for someone so accustomed to things/people always falling under the sway of his charisma/strength or crushed by his intellect.
> 
> Why does he instinctively turn to Charlotte and not Caska? Charlotte is the very embodiment of his power to control. She represents his dream, his careful work in progress; comforting evidence of his former confidence, and reassuring ground for his mind. Caska was never really a conquest; she fell under Griffith's spell from, I think, the very first second of their meeting. She was also nowhere near as important to his dream as Charlotte was. He went to Charlotte to restore his peace of mind and grasp for stable ground and comfort after the intensely unbalancing shock of what Guts did to him. This driving desire naturally disrupted his usual calm analysis, and he (ironically, maybe) briefly became a little more like Guts, led purely by his emotion rather than his rationality. That's why you keep seeing flashes of Guts in his mind while he has sex with Charlotte -- it's all he can think about, even at a time like that. Even after the deed, he still seems to have it eating away at him inside, as you see him on the edge of the bed with a disturbed expression. (Some people may argue that this expression represents his horror as he realises the mistake he's made, but I don't think that actually hits home until he's surrounded by the guards later.)



Basically my view on the subject as well.

God i love Berserk honestly people should study Berserk in high school instead of Shakespear it's just so full of depth, you could analyze it for a hundred years and still find new meanings in every panel


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 15, 2009)

that will make school a better place 

so why did griffith just throw his life to protect gutts from zodd  ?
someone as griffith his excictence is the most important thing yet he jumped in to death for gutts

also griffith himself said it that gutts was the only man who made him forget his dream

no one is answering this points


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 15, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> that will make school a better place
> 
> so why did griffith just throw his life to protect gutts from zodd  ?
> someone as griffith his excictence is the most important thing yet he jumped in to death for gutts
> ...



For all Griffith's talk of having no friend since no one's his equal i actually beleive he thought of Gutts as the closest thing to a friend he ever had, as well as being a useful tool to pursue his dream this is problably the reason Griffith risked his life saving Gutts from Zodd possibly his unerring confidence in himself couldn't have hurt this decision either.

When Gutts left Griffith's confidence took a nosedive since he's always been flawless and has never lost anything in his life nevermind his friend and greatest tool his flawlessness disapeared enough for Griffith to mess up when the stakes where at their highest creating the destruction of his dream.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 15, 2009)

> For all Griffith's talk of having no friend since no one's his equal i actually beleive he thought of Gutts as the closest thing to a friend he ever had,



I think that too



> a useful tool to pursue his dream



yes,but still he is only one man,all of that just for gutts

well,I dont know what exactly gutts is for griffith
lets wait for that bastard to come back and tell us


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 15, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> I think that too
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We might never find out due to Gutts kill first ask questions later policy with Griffith 

And Miura's MoE first Berserk later policy


----------



## Chris Partlow (Feb 16, 2009)

One Piece is way better than Berserk 
Admit it everybody

neways i still enjoy this manga but it's not one of the best


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 16, 2009)

Uchiha Smith said:


> i will not doubt your observant skills sir, but this is kinda hard to believe after pages like this


Touche 


Nagato Uzumaki said:


> One Piece is way better than Berserk
> Admit it everybody
> 
> neways i still enjoy this manga but it's not one of the best


How the fuck did you get in here?  Jog on


----------



## Arakasi (Feb 16, 2009)

Nagato Uzumaki said:


> One Piece is way better than Berserk
> Admit it everybody
> 
> neways i still enjoy this manga but it's not one of the best



LOL.

You can't really compare the two, they are for completely different audiences and have completely different content.


----------



## hcheng02 (Feb 16, 2009)

Has a new chapter come out yet? How far has the story gone? I read up to the part where the Emperor transforms into the super apostle form and Griffith just ordered his army to transform. Has anything happened since then?


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 17, 2009)

few more chapters actually, mind blowing chapters.
anywho, any news on when it's back?


----------



## Fireball (Feb 17, 2009)

THIS IS MADNESS!

i just passed the misty valley arc. (vol 17 now)



this manga is soooo good!


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 17, 2009)

THIS IS BERSERK 

BTW You didn't see the best parts yet


----------



## Fireball (Feb 17, 2009)

i am looking forward. 


now that i passed the story where the anime ended i can't believe how much shit they have left out. no puck, no skullknight, no wyald, the king going insane, the whole caska thing going weak into battle. i can remember being irritated and questioning myself what is up with her but they never explained that she was actually pms-ing. they also butchered completely the sex scene with guts and caska. (ok, that was borderline hentai so i can understand the censorship a bit)


on a note, i don't think i have ever felt more anger while reading a manga as when griffith raped casca. every page was just painful to click. i felt as hopeless as guts. i just wanted to scream and throw my chair into the monitor 

this in my opinion is indeed one of the best written literatures ever. it has not only a very profound storytelling but also does bring out deep emotions in you. A++



besides i'v fallen in love with the character guts. (wonder what's his body count now? over 9000 for sure) most badass character ever.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 17, 2009)

The anime was butchered, I hope they do a faithful remake since it seems that all the old anime classics are getting one now Hellsing, DBZ and Fullmetal alchemist


----------



## Fireball (Feb 17, 2009)

oh yes please! and with the animation quality afro samurai had.....

oi...a man can dream can't he?


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 17, 2009)

Uchiha Smith said:


> oh yes please! *and with the animation quality afro samurai had.....*
> 
> *oi...a man can dream can't he?*



No you can't, Thats far fetched even for a dream 

Do you know that each episode cost them 1 million $ 

To be honest I would be happy with any berserk remake even if its animated only in black and white


----------



## seastone (Feb 17, 2009)

Uchiha Smith said:


> on a note, i don't think i have ever felt more anger while reading a manga as when griffith raped casca. every page was just painful to click. i felt as hopeless as guts. i just wanted to scream and throw my chair into the monitor



I agree. That is only time in manga where I wanted the chapter to be finished as soon as possilbe. 

The very fact that it provoke such a reaction from people just shows how good of a manga it is.



> besides i'v fallen in love with the character guts.



Indeed one of the best characters in manga IMO. 



> (wonder what's his body count now? over 9000 for sure) most badass character ever.



Go on skullknight.net forum. It is a berserk forum. A user called Walter has the exact amount of kills.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 17, 2009)

Dustswirl said:


> Go on skullknight.net forum. It is a berserk forum. A user called Walter has the exact amount of kills.


I remember it in his sig , but I think it was in the range of 1000


----------



## James (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm starting to think (genuinely) that Berserk wont ever be finished. Not even in a joking way.

It feels like there could still be hundreds of chapter of story left...but we're getting 10 chapters a year most now. That's 10 years for 100 chapters...20 for another 200, assuming Miura doesn't slow down even MORE as he gets older and his wrist ages.

It's a bit saddening, I hope a new chapter date is released soon at least.


----------



## ~L~ (Feb 17, 2009)

I should start mentally preparing myself for that now just in case


----------



## Fireball (Feb 17, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> No you can't, Thats far fetched even for a dream
> 
> Do you know that each episode cost them 1 million $
> 
> To be honest I would be happy with any berserk remake even if its animated only in black and white




yeah, i know that fact about afro samurai hence the joke.

if i were a billionaire i would greatly fund it though 




honestly i am kinda afraid to close the gap to the latest chapters. reading it in one go is so much better. i can't imagine people following the series for 20 years now. (i don't even know if i will still reading manga when i am 40 years old. shit, i could die before finishing the manga  )
this is not like naruto/one piece where you get at least a chapter each week. holy fuck, the pain of waiting will kill me. 

i should stop reading now as long i can but oh this damn temptation.


----------



## seastone (Feb 17, 2009)

James said:


> I'm starting to think (genuinely) that Berserk wont ever be finished. Not even in a joking way.
> 
> It feels like there could still be hundreds of chapter of story left...but we're getting 10 chapters a year most now. That's 10 years for 100 chapters...20 for another 200, assuming Miura doesn't slow down even MORE as he gets older and his wrist ages.



I have my hopes that berserk will be finished. 



Uchiha Smith said:


> y
> honestly i am kinda afraid to close the gap to the latest chapters. reading it in one go is so much better. i can't imagine people following the series for 20 years now. (i don't even know if i will still reading manga when i am 40 years old. shit, i could die before finishing the manga  )
> this is not like naruto/one piece where you get at least a chapter each week. holy fuck, the *pain of waiting* will kill me.



Ironically enough, the ending song of the berserk anime is called "waiting so long".

 I am not worried about this. I have long accepted that it will take many years for berserk to be finished. So I enjoy it one chapter at a time.


----------



## Fireball (Feb 17, 2009)

yeah, the music was one of the good things in the anime.

_tell me what, tell me what, tell me what you want...._





has anyone played the games? how are they?


----------



## Dream Brother (Feb 17, 2009)

Many _Berserk_ fans trash the anime, but I personally liked it. Obviously it doesn't equal the manga, and it took out a bunch of important stuff, but it did a very good job in some areas. For example, the Behelit track captures the tone of the series perfectly. Honestly, it's so good that I would often read the manga chapters while listening to it. Then you have the great VA choices for the most part, especially in the case of Griffith. There's also a wonderfully gritty feel to it all, mostly due to the art style and age. I think the age really suits it, and I can't imagine _Berserk_ as a modern, glossy anime. The Eclipse (something that seems incredibly easy to mess up, as the original manga version is so damned powerful) actually works really well, especially the infamous rape. It really gets to you. Best of all, it serves to get a lot of people interested in the manga, and I was amongst those people.  

This AMV (a very well-made one) captures a lot of the great scenes from the anime.


----------



## Segan (Feb 18, 2009)

You were lucky that you watched the anime first. I had generally a bad impression from anime adaptions, and thus it worsened my personal opinion of Berserk Anime after I've read the original Berserk.


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 18, 2009)

i tried to go into Berserk anime, when i saw ther were using still images and chopped off nice part og true story, i stopped immidiately. i didnt like it at all.


----------



## Fireball (Feb 18, 2009)

i don't even think the anime was that bad but it just doesn't hold a candle to the manga. what i really didn't like was the lack of animation. an episode was most of the times a freezing frame. when guts swung his sword you didn't see it. just a freezed image with a bit blood animated. kenshin for example which was made at the same time had so much better animations. but yeah, at least the storytelling and music was faithful. the last two ep were really good.


----------



## Segan (Feb 18, 2009)

Uchiha Smith said:


> [...]
> *at least the storytelling* [...] *was faithful*.


Puck and Wyald would like to have a word with you.


----------



## Fireball (Feb 18, 2009)

i actually meant the way and feeling how they portrayed the story. the medieval/fantasy theme was definitely there.
i already pointed out that i didn't like it that they left out so many things.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 18, 2009)

> medieval/fantasy theme was definitely there.



Well I mean duh! How can it not be medieval/fantasy?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 18, 2009)

Berserk was animated by the studio who does pokemon 

but still imo they did a good jop


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 18, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> but still imo they did a good jop


Yeah they could have done worse but if you read the Manga first you will be sorely let down.



Uchiha Smith said:


> has anyone played the games? how are they?



Dreamcast one's a diamond in the rough truly a decent game for a dead console bit short though.

The Ps2 one's so good i didn't even care that it was in Japanese, also there's something strangely amusing about killing so many trolls that Gutts is soaked bright red in blood 

And they both had epic soundtrack's as well


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 18, 2009)

berserkhawk z said:


> Dreamcast one's a diamond in the rough truly a decent game for a dead console bit short though.
> 
> The Ps2 one's so good i didn't even care that it was in Japanese, also there's something strangely amusing about killing so many trolls that Gutts is soaked bright red in blood
> 
> And they both had epic soundtrack's as well


 
Pretty much, I only want to add that the plot for the DC game is non-cannon but it was written by Miura himself not to mention that PS2 game had few hours worth of awesome CG Cutscenes 

BTW anyone should hear the soundtrack, they are better than the animes soundtrack and made by Susumo Hirasawa himself.

*DC game OST:*

Forces II


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 19, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> Pretty much, I only want to add that the plot for the DC game is non-cannon but it was written by Miura himself not to mention that PS2 game had few hours worth of awesome CG Cutscenes



I wonder why the DC game isn't cannon since it's written by Miura himself and it  could have happened between Gutts leaving Godo's and Serpico and the rest catching up to him and Caska?

There's even a nod to the DC game when you see a Mandragora in Flora's Manor 

And your right all th game soundtrack's are epic


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 19, 2009)

berserkhawk z said:


> I wonder why the DC game isn't cannon since it's written by Miura himself and it  could have happened between Gutts leaving Godo's and Serpico and the rest catching up to him and Caska?
> 
> There's even a nod to the DC game when you see a Mandragora in Flora's Manor
> 
> And your right all th game soundtrack's are epic



I said its not cannon b/c of the fact that its not in the Manga but its written by Miura himself so you can consider it as a side story 

My favorite soundtrack is *Sign II*, its unbelievably epic I even read the chapters while listening to it, it sets the mood right if you know what I mean


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 19, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> My favorite soundtrack is *Sign II*, its unbelievably epic I even read the chapters while listening to it, it sets the mood right if you know what I mean



I listened to the whole ps2 game soundtrack while reading Berserk over for my second time and it really does go well with it 

Although i listened to Ramstein when i read it through the first time it seems to work with it too, actually i have certain albums for different Manga like Radiohead's Hail to the Thief for HXH and Dir en Grey's Vulgar for Hellsing.

I like different music for different Manga


----------



## Fireball (Feb 19, 2009)

oh cool, thanks for info on the game. dang, i wanna play them too but they are hard to get. the links are dead i think. i only get errors 

i usually listen to the berserk anime or soul calibur soundtrack when reading. works too. i am on vol 24 now. so much shit is happening and griffith is back. wth


----------



## hazashi (Feb 19, 2009)

is there any signs of when the next chapters are coming out?


----------



## Vicious (Feb 19, 2009)

I usually listen to this song while reading Berserk: LaTour sympathizes but admits powerlessness.

And sometimes when theirs some intense fighting happening I listen to this song: LaTour sympathizes but admits powerlessness.



Uchiha Smith said:


> oh cool, thanks for info on the game. dang, i wanna play them too but they are hard to get. the links are dead i think. i only get errors
> 
> i usually listen to the berserk anime or soul calibur soundtrack when reading. works too. i am on vol 24 now. so much shit is happening and griffith is back. wth


Your using AnimeA to read Berserk right? Make sure when you reach chapter 290 you read at mangahut, because AnimeA apparently skipped chapters 290 through 297. 



> is there any signs of when the next chapters are coming out?


I would like to know as well. Im sure it's coming out soon..


----------



## hcheng02 (Feb 19, 2009)

Mat?icha said:


> few more chapters actually, mind blowing chapters.
> anywho, any news on when it's back?



Where can I read these chapters online?


----------



## Smoke (Feb 20, 2009)

Finally read it all


Hella good manga


----------



## -ThanatosX- (Feb 20, 2009)

hcheng02 said:


> Where can I read these chapters online?


I found this site. Very good quality:

http://manga.bleachexile.com/berserk-chapter-1.html



Smoke said:


> Finally read it all
> 
> Hella good manga



Yeah same here. Damn this shit is awesome.

How do you guys think they're going to kill the reincarnation of the Kushan emperor?


----------



## Segan (Feb 20, 2009)

-ThanatosX- said:


> How do you guys think they're going to kill the reincarnation of the Kushan emperor?


No such thing as "they". It will be "he", who will kill reborn Ganishka.


----------



## -ThanatosX- (Feb 20, 2009)

Segan said:


> No such thing as "they". It will be "he", who will kill reborn Ganishka.



Agreed. So is Griffith able to transform in Femto in his re?ncarnated body? Sorry, but it's not clear to me yet.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 20, 2009)

-ThanatosX- said:


> Agreed. So is Griffith able to transform in Femto in his re?ncarnated body? Sorry, but it's not clear to me yet.



Griffith IS Femto, he?s already as supernatural as it gets in his new physical form.


----------



## Segan (Feb 20, 2009)

-ThanatosX- said:


> Agreed. So is Griffith able to transform in Femto in his re?ncarnated body? Sorry, but it's not clear to me yet.


Surely you can tell me why you presume that Griffith *needs* to transform into Femto. =>

Besides, if you know how Zodd lost his horn, you should have a pretty good idea how Griffith will defeat Ganishka.


----------



## James (Feb 20, 2009)

No one really knows what he can and can't do in that body but I remember the God Hand can't exist in the same forms they took during the eclipse in the normal world. I forget why or how exactly to explain it but basically I don't think he can "become" Femto at will.


----------



## Arakasi (Feb 20, 2009)

-ThanatosX- said:


> How do you guys think they're going to kill the reincarnation of the Kushan emperor?


Griffith will probably turn into the Hawk and rape.


----------



## -ThanatosX- (Feb 21, 2009)

Segan said:


> Surely you can tell me why you presume that Griffith *needs* to transform into Femto. =>
> 
> Besides, if you know how Zodd lost his horn, you should have a pretty good idea how Griffith will defeat Ganishka.



Yeah that's true. I was just a little confused by his new appearance.

Do you think that the other God Hands will play a big roll in the future? We saw the woman (forgot her name) in Qliphoth. And btw, was that attack from the Skull Knight with his Behelit sword anything like the way Void deflected Skull Knight's attack when freeing Guts and Casca from the festival? They seemed a like.


----------



## Segan (Feb 21, 2009)

The special Behelith sword appears to cut through reality itself. It might be similar to Void's ability in the sense that Void can open and manipulate dimension holes to an unknown extent.


----------



## Arishem (Feb 21, 2009)

Any clue when the next chapter will come out?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 21, 2009)

-ThanatosX- said:


> Do you think that the other God Hands will play a big roll in the future? We saw the woman (forgot her name) in Qliphoth.



They will most definitely will since it?s hinted several times that the Skullknight and Void?s feud mirror?s Guts and Griffith?s, especially since Guts donned the Berserker armor. Miura has been showing Skullknight making preparations against the Godhand since the Dark Swordsman arc began.

It?s going to take time though, Slan already showed perverted interest in Guts since he?s...special and all, she seems to love the flow of strong feelings. 

The other 2 are pretty underdeveloped though.


----------



## Fireball (Feb 22, 2009)

finally caught up with the latest chapter today. god damnit, what a ride!

now, i seriously need a break. too epic and too manly to handle it all at once.


----------



## Segan (Feb 22, 2009)

Arishem said:


> Any clue when the next chapter will come out?


No. This reeks of another several-months-break. For all we know, it could come out March or June.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 22, 2009)

It was around this time last year that Ganishka turned into a gigantic mass of flesh and tentacles....jesus, the story moves slowly now.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 22, 2009)

Miura's dragged this shit so much already, fucking end this fight already and turn the Kingdom in to a hell gate already.


----------



## -ThanatosX- (Feb 22, 2009)

Segan said:


> No. This reeks of another several-months-break. For all we know, it could come out March or June.



Damn that sucks, especially for the ones that have been waiting already since december. 

Btw, what causes these breaks? Illness of some sort?


----------



## Sesha (Feb 22, 2009)

The current one is because Miura said he wants to play on his Xbox 360. As for the other breaks, who knows. Varying bouts of laziness or fatigue, probably.

The only mangaka I know of whom actually takes breaks regularly due to poor health is Hagiwara, the author of Bastard!!.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 22, 2009)

> Btw, what causes these breaks? Illness of some sort?



Yeah its called Idol Master


----------



## Segan (Feb 23, 2009)

-ThanatosX- said:


> Btw, what causes these breaks? Illness of some sort?





Sesha said:


> As for the other breaks, who knows. Varying bouts of laziness or fatigue, probably.


No. Certainly not laziness. It's impossible to draw the past couple chapters with laziness in the bones.

The past breaks were because Miura worked on epic-scale sceneries with a ton of details. Good examples are the battle between the Kushans and the Neo Hawks and, recently, between the Apostles and Reborn Ganishka's spawned minions.


----------



## Fireball (Feb 24, 2009)

yeah, i don't think he is lazy. give the man a break, he does a fantastic job.


@the last chapters. kinda funny that humans are riding on apostles now. drive-by shooting the medieval way.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 27, 2009)

My friend was winding me up saying that it's possible that Guts has an inhuman lineage and it hit me that this is quite possible since we don't know the fate of Guts father.

So what does everyone else think does Guts maybe have inhuman blood in him expalining his inhuman speed, durability and strength, will Miura maybe make this a future plot point?


----------



## Segan (Feb 27, 2009)

Nah, Guts is originally a human through and through. Constant battles and wielding a sword bigger than him every day for about 16 years => a fucking beast.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 27, 2009)

Segan said:


> Nah, Guts is originally a human through and through. Constant battles and wielding a sword bigger than him every day for about 16 years => a fucking beast.



Yeah that's what i would like to beleive too but i'm sure that we will find out about Guts fathers fate at some point maybe the Elf king will shock us all by saying Guts father was an apostle?


----------



## Segan (Feb 27, 2009)

Keep on dreaming.

Edit: Besides, you're ignoring a huge consequence if Guts indeed possessed an Apostle's blood.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 27, 2009)

Segan said:


> Keep dreaming.



Don't get me wrong im a firm beleiver in Guts being all human and i beleive it would be cruel of Miura to let Guts find out he's part demon since Guts is proud of being human, i'm just preparing everybody for the possibility


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 27, 2009)

I think he might have something like that, or maybe miura just wants to show how strong gutts will and determination is through his durability and his immense skill as a warrior through his battle abilities. 

Although gutts is becoming physically weaker, he has lost quite a bit of weight and his recent fight with zodd against ganishka is bound to have some effect on him even after healing. (schierke said there is only so much her healing will be able to do to help gutts)


----------



## Segan (Feb 27, 2009)

While Ganishka's interaction with Charlotte leads me to believe that bastard children from an Apostle and a human may very well possible, we haven't encountered a single half-breed.
The only people we know that survived sexual intercourse with an Apostle were Wyald's harem. And considering that Wyald was a few years in service of the king, he must have fucked a load of women. And yet, there are no signs of Wyald's offsprings. Cunning as he is, he could have had uses for his own blood. My conclusion is, Miura doesn't intend to make it happen, whether or not it's possible.

Now, we know that the only demons that actually appear as humans are Apostles. Let's ignore their tendencies to devour humans.
The consequence I spoke of earlier refers to the fact that Apostles are inevitably drawn to the God Hand, and in this case, it's reborn Griffith in particular. According to Ganishka, every single Apostle except for himself has submitted to Griffith. As a consequence, Guts should've have been able to track Griffith down, because that's what every other Apostle did, apparently. He wouldn't have needed to ask Zodd about the whereabouts in the first place, when they were the havens of Vritannis.

Conclusion? Guts is a human, through and through. He might become a supernatural being, since he possesses the Berserker Armour. But that's another matter entirely.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 27, 2009)

Guts having apostles blood is not gunna happen but guts using the Behliet he has to gain apostles strength is a possibility albeit weak since his apostle form is most likely to be the demon dog just like Zod form is a minotaur, Locus is centaur, Grunbeld is a dragon, Irvine is a werewolf, The barron is a snake and most likely Griffith is a hawk.


----------



## Bender (Feb 27, 2009)

It's probaly just me but do any of you guys think tat Zodd will betray Griffith and fight on Gut's side? Seriously, I just can't get over how effective those two are as a team. pek


----------



## Segan (Feb 27, 2009)

Not a snowball's chance in hell.


----------



## Vault (Feb 27, 2009)

Segan said:


> Not a snowball's chance in hell.



This


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 27, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> It's probaly just me but do any of you guys think tat Zodd will betray Griffith and fight on Gut's side? Seriously, I just can't get over how effective those two are as a team. pek



Highly unlikely, but i guess you never know with Miura


----------



## MisterJB (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm not here to start a flamewar, I'm just giving my sincere opinion about Berserk.

Berserk is a manga who has great ideas. Hero who is trying to kill a demon lord because he branded him as a sacrifice, raped his girl, killed his friends and at his arm. And his girlfriend gave birth to a deformate baby because of the rape.
Sounds good to me.

I have to admit that I skipped a lot of chapters and stopped reading after Griffith becomes a demon but for what I've seen, Berserk has 2 major problems.

1- it relies too much on the action scenes. The author almosts forget about the plot and we just see gore spllatered all over the manga. When the monster killed the Hawk's group it was really hard to see what was going on

2- and this is the biggest one. berserk has great ideas but they don't know how to deliver them to the reader. For example, Guts beats the Count and then those five big demons appear. As soon as Guts sees him, he call Griffith by his name. So, when Griffith first appears as a human in the story we already know he is gonna turn into a demon. Result, lots of chapters became too predictablle. 

Now, I don'tknow if after that big arc in the past, the manga improved.
Berserk is a good manga but it could be much better. The ideas are there, they just need to know how to deliver them


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 27, 2009)

Should I fire the first salvo or should I let someone else take the opening shots.


----------



## Segan (Feb 28, 2009)

MisterJB said:


> [...]
> I have to admit that I skipped a lot of chapters and stopped reading after Griffith becomes a demon
> [...]


Wow.

That's a truly brilliant idea to read Berserk like that. Unfortunately, I've to admit I stopped reading after this quote, so I can't comment on your ingenious analysis.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 28, 2009)

MisterJB said:


> I'm not here to start a flamewar, I'm just giving my sincere opinion about Berserk.
> 
> Berserk is a manga who has great ideas. Hero who is trying to kill a demon lord because he branded him as a sacrifice, raped his girl, killed his friends and at his arm. And his girlfriend gave birth to a deformate baby because of the rape.
> Sounds good to me.
> ...



The flashback  wasn't there to tell the story of Griffith becoming a God Hand it was there to explain why Gutts is so angry and cold all the time, and why he's so bent on revenge.


----------



## Arachnia (Feb 28, 2009)

MisterJB said:


> I'm not here to start a flamewar, I'm just giving my sincere opinion about Berserk.
> 
> Berserk is a manga who has great ideas. Hero who is trying to kill a demon lord because he branded him as a sacrifice, raped his girl, killed his friends and at his arm. And his girlfriend gave birth to a deformate baby because of the rape.
> Sounds good to me.
> ...



Mystic explained why your second point is fail I will kill of your first one. Though pretty much every1 sees you dont know what you're talking about.

Fighting IS important in this manga. Author forgets about the plot? The fights showed constant changes that were happening to Guts. Showed how he was slowly turning into the monster fighter he is now, how he slowly was becoming a beast even before he got the berserker armor. It showed what he had to overcome if he was to keep on fighting apostles ( Wyald fight, Zodd encounter), perfectly letting the readers know how inferior he was, and how huge a struggle is in front of him. It even shows off his character, for example when he fought the elves and used the kid as bait. Even his thought process during the fights reveals a lot bout him ...

Also, if it was hard for you to know whats going on during that fight, then you obviously weren't trying hard enough...


----------



## Fireball (Feb 28, 2009)

too much action? forgetting the plot?

lolwut? you can't be serious...berserk has one of the strongest plots ever.


no offence dude but i'd suggest you start reading it again without missing any chapters. maybe then you will recognize the incredible depth it actually has.



regarding guts having apostle blood. no....hell fuck no. at least i hope he doesn't. that destroys my whole imagination about guts. a mere inferior human struggling against all odds with nothing more than pure will. even if it means to fight against gods.



btw has anybody this pic just a bit bigger?


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 28, 2009)

MisterJB said:


> I'm not here to start a flamewar, I'm just giving my sincere opinion about Berserk.
> 
> Berserk is a manga who has great ideas. Hero who is trying to kill a demon lord because he branded him as a sacrifice, raped his girl, killed his friends and at his arm. And his girlfriend gave birth to a deformate baby because of the rape.
> Sounds good to me.
> ...


----------



## MisterJB (Feb 28, 2009)

How about it's just my opinion...


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 28, 2009)

MisterJB said:


> How about it's just my opinion...


----------



## rldragon (Feb 28, 2009)

How about that's enough?
Sheesh, everyone is entitled to his/her own opinion.


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 28, 2009)

rldragon said:


> How about that's enough?
> Sheesh, everyone is entitled to his/her own opinion.



There are opinions and there are stupid opinions. MisterJB has a stupid opinion.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 28, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> There are opinions and there are stupid opinions. MisterJB has a stupid opinion.



Indeed


----------



## MisterJB (Feb 28, 2009)

Well, I was trying to be polite but?

I?m sorry for expressing my opinion. I thought that this was a Berserk Discussion Thread but, apparently, its Berserk Appreciation thread and anyone who simply doesn?t think that Berserk is ?awesome? or ?the best manga ever? automatically has a stupid opinion.

Have fun reading Berserk, then

BTW, thanks rldragon


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 28, 2009)

MisterJB said:


> Well, I was trying to be polite but?
> 
> I?m sorry for expressing my opinion. I thought that this was a Berserk Discussion Thread but, apparently, its Berserk Appreciation thread and anyone who simply doesn?t think that Berserk is ?awesome? or ?the best manga ever? automatically has a stupid opinion.
> 
> ...



I think your missing understanding this thread for any thread with One Piece, Naruto, and Bleach in the title, where anyone who dares consider all 3 equally medicore is berated with a legion of one piece fanbois. See first and foremost I can respect someone who figures there are manga better than Berserk. It may be the highest up my food chain but that doesn't really make it the highest for everyone, especially since there are other tier 1 manga you can compare Berserk to. But your post is simply beyond intelligent discourse of a opinion worthy to be valued. It's like you read 3 chapters of berserk for ever 30 chapters available to read. And complain you couldn't understand the manga because the 3 chapters you picked didn't tell you a 100 chapters worth of information.


----------



## James (Feb 28, 2009)

rldragon said:


> How about that's enough?
> Sheesh, everyone is entitled to his/her own opinion.



No offence here but you don't 'skip a lot of chapters' and expect your opinion to be taken seriously.


----------



## rldragon (Mar 1, 2009)

You should work on your reading skills, there is no reason for me to be offended as it wasn't my opinion in the first place 
Although, some people should bear in mind that, while they may consider this the best manga out there, rest of us _don't_. 

And, about MisterJB's opinion, his first observation may not be entirely true as he skipped some chapters but I could still understand that he disliked the amount of fighting in Berserk.

As for his second observation, it's perfectly valid. Although it has some of the best arcs of Berserk, the whole giant "flashback" didn't feel like one, so I was stuck reading a bunch of chapters with the end known all along. 

I for one don't like spoilers, even if they were given by the author in his own work


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Mar 2, 2009)

Still no news on Berserk this is starting to get depressing 

I hope they decide to make another Berserk game this time for the PS3 and Xbox 360 that would be awesome


----------



## hazashi (Mar 8, 2009)

I dont think like MisterJB said that showing Godhand (he didnt even knew the name) and Guts calling out Griffith was a big spoiler that even the mangaka gave to it's readers.
Berserk only became popular after the golden age arc, the first chapters although awesome were not that popular at the time, it depends on the person but what really kept me reading berserk was how was griffith would become femto, even when he showed his behelith to guts, it just kept me interested.

MisterJB lê mais capitulos, não os passes meu


----------



## Slice (Mar 8, 2009)

I just had a talk to a friend and recommended him Berserk (well because it's epic) he asked me when the series started and so i looked it up. It was in 1989.

I have been reading it for about 3 or 4 years now but never realized how "old" it is, and with 6 chapters in 2008 in which exactly nothing happened (ok but that which did not happen was awesomly painted).

If he gives us 2009 another 6 chapters with 2 armys nearing each other then i doubt Miura will live to see the ending of his own manga


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 8, 2009)

Miura wanted to show an actual, epic scaled war, which he did, even if there wasn´t almost no plot progression.

That said, 2008 ended with Ganishka meeting up with Griffith, this War is almost over, trust me on that.


----------



## yo586 (Mar 9, 2009)

I guess the real question is if you don't like Berserk great, but what manga do you like?  Most are predictable/archetypical but few display the artistry and maturity of Berserk.


----------



## MisterJB (Mar 10, 2009)

yo586 said:


> I guess the real question is if you don't like Berserk great, but what manga do you like?  Most are predictable/archetypical but few display the artistry and maturity of Berserk.



is that to me?


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Mar 17, 2009)

I hope Miura's enjoying his free time 

Someone remind me was Skull Knight exempt from the Godhand's Causality Manipulation?


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 17, 2009)

Can anyone with a clue remind me when the next chapter is expected?


----------



## ichi 15 (Mar 17, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> Can anyone with a clue remind me when the next chapter is expected?



lately rumor said that this manga has been stopped.


----------



## Higawa (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi you Berserk readers!

Lately I discovered Berserk and for me I is one of the best Mangas I know!

I´m really addicted. Has it really stopped?


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Mar 17, 2009)

Higawa said:


> Hi you Berserk readers!
> 
> Lately I discovered Berserk and for me I is one of the best Mangas I know!
> 
> I?m really addicted. Has it really stopped?



No it hasn't stopped totally yet, Miura's just taking some time off to play Video games.

Hmmm i sense some Togashi influence


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 17, 2009)

Stopped?  Like what? Is it cancelled or is he taking a longer hiatus?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 17, 2009)

someone tried this troll in hxH thread 

no he didnt stop


----------



## Fireball (Mar 17, 2009)

that was an evil bump, berserkhawk z. for a second you got my hopes up for any news.


----------



## Higawa (Mar 17, 2009)

Was there a Berserk game?


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Mar 17, 2009)

Uchiha Smith said:


> that was an evil bump, berserkhawk z. for a second you got my hopes up for any news.


Sorry just thought that this thread had been dead for too long 

If i find any word on the series return though i'll keep you posted, and trust me i'm always looking 


Higawa said:


> Was there a Berserk game?



Yeah there were two one was for the dreamcast and the other was an untranslated game for the PS2 which isn't that hard to import.

Both games rock


----------



## Higawa (Mar 18, 2009)

Would be great If they make a new game for PS3 or PC!


----------



## James (Mar 18, 2009)

ichi 15 said:


> lately rumor said that this manga has been stopped.



As depressing as the possibility is I don't write off the chance of this happening some day. I think Miura would be as disappointed as everyone else if it did but for some reason he just doesn't seem able now to put out many chapters. It can't just be "lazyness" and it certainly isn't just to play games, don't take those comments that literally.

Perhaps at some point maybe he'll write the rest of the story as a novel or something and have other artists illustrate it. Who knows. 

For now I think this is just an extended break but there's no denying that the breaks are growing longer and more frequent as the years go on.


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 18, 2009)

Does anyone know how well Berserk does in terms of volume sales?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 19, 2009)

It does very well for a seinen which is still pretty tame compared to your biggest mainstream shonens but each time a Berserk volume comes out, it stays in the top 10 most sold volumes for some weeks.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Mar 20, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> Does anyone know how well Berserk does in terms of volume sales?



Better than you think it's the best selling Seinen in terms of volume sales selling millions per volume :amazed

I doubt the higher-ups will stop Berserk since it sells so well but you think Miura could put in a bit more effort if he's in it for the long run


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 20, 2009)

Well if it's selling millions i don't think we'll have to worry about it gettin cancelled.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 20, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> Well if it's selling millions i don't think we'll have to worry about it gettin cancelled.



Don?t worry about popularity issues, it ranked at position 20 or 22 in the biggest poll made in japan for the best manga ever made. For a seinen, that?s a huge achievement.

First place was Slam Dunk and second was Dragon Ball, go figure.


----------



## James (Mar 21, 2009)

Part of me honestly thinks that maybe Miura has wrist issues or something else like that and just can't draw the same amount of detail in the same amount of time he used to be able to. It wouldn't be that surprising after drawing 300 chapters of material, some of which are so detailed it would take any normal person months just to draw one of them...and he used to do 1 every 2 weeks. 

Best I can hope for now honestly is that we'll at least get to see Elfheim before he quits completely.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Mar 21, 2009)

James said:


> Part of me honestly thinks that maybe Miura has wrist issues or something else like that and just can't draw the same amount of detail in the same amount of time he used to be able to. It wouldn't be that surprising after drawing 300 chapters of material, some of which are so detailed it would take any normal person months just to draw one of them...and he used to do 1 every 2 weeks. .



I wouldn't think so since he said he wanted time off to play MOE he's just lazy, or deserving of a break depending on your point of view.



James said:


> Best I can hope for now honestly is that we'll at least get to see Elfheim before he quits completely.



Trust me we shall see Elfheim before 2011 i have faith 

And Miura won't quit completely


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Mar 22, 2009)

So I got to Volume 34 and I find that this Manga is GAR beyond all human comprehension. Hopefully it doesn't take Over 9000 years to get to the elves and yet moar human stupidity


----------



## The Imp (Mar 22, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Don?t worry about popularity issues, it ranked at position 20 or 22 in the biggest poll made in japan for the best manga ever made. For a seinen, that?s a huge achievement.
> 
> First place was Slam Dunk and second was Dragon Ball, go figure.



Slam Dunk is awesome


----------



## James (Mar 23, 2009)

berserkhawk z said:


> I wouldn't think so since he said he wanted time off to play MOE he's just lazy, or deserving of a break depending on your point of view.



Deserveing a break or lazy don't cut it when you're talking about the 3rd or 4th massive break he's been on in the last 3 years or so, with plenty of smaller breaks of a couple of months too.

I'm not sure if the newer fans realise this but this isn't a one off break he's having, it's been the "cycle" of things for years. He puts out about 3-4 chapters during an active period then goes on a huge break. This is going to be the longest so far though I think by the looks of it.


----------



## Lord Omnicent (Mar 23, 2009)

So, I have heard about Berserk, but I was skeptical. This past friday I figured why not give a go and DL vol 1-33 and what is out there for vol34. Finaly finshed tonight.

I must say it was a pleasant ride (with some chapters being harder to read, more for the emotions caused of course. The chapters during the eclipse... I  could feel the hopelessness dripping from the pages).

Definatly in my top 10 of all mangas I have read.
The plots is excellent, but what I really enjoyed is the psycological aspects of the story and seeing how the minds of the characters change over time.

Was difficult reading as I had to finish my term paper for computer science and a big math exam for tomorrow. Plan to re-read in from vol1 again in a week or two. For now I'll cool off from the EXCITE! (excuse myself, I read a lot of GAF) and re-read some SkipBeat (even if your a guy you should read it. Has a pretty good comedic edge with a twinge of seriousness, but thats another thread for another time).


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Mar 25, 2009)

FINALLY!! I caught up with 301! One of the best mangas! EVER

But sadly i got to know Berserk in on some hiatus and it's turning common  

Just to know, how long did the last break take?


----------



## James (Mar 25, 2009)

I think it was about 4-5 months but I think we knew by this point last time when the next chapter was coming. I forget though.


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Mar 25, 2009)

^ :S so many months in a weakly release manga? that is a really bad omen...


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 25, 2009)

Pleasent read? This manga is anything but

As for volume sales, most of the old volumes have sold pretty well, the latest volume #33 had sold 300,000 within a couple of weeks of release.


----------



## The Imp (Mar 25, 2009)

haydenKyuubi said:


> ^ :S so many months in a weakly release manga? that is a really bad omen...




I think it is every 2 weeks. Berserk has been serialized for more than 15 years, yet only has 301 chapters. You should expect a very long ride.


----------



## James (Mar 25, 2009)

There was a point when it was every 2 weeks but it can't be classed as that anymore. I don't think it's consistently been every 2 weeks since somewhere around 2005-2006 or so, there's been breaks on a regular basis for years though they've been getting longer and more frequent.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 26, 2009)

just read 





at least, togashi we arent sure what the hell he is doing


----------



## The Imp (Mar 26, 2009)

You're right, atleast Togashi doesn't admit he is a lazy bum. 

Damn both of them need to start working again.


----------



## Higawa (Mar 27, 2009)

Nice Link^^

I hope we´ll get the next Berserk soon!

I just can´t wait!


----------



## RivFader (Mar 27, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> just read
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well...this sucks. But at least it's not World Of Warcraft.....


----------



## Krauser-tan (Mar 27, 2009)

sankakucomplexplex isn't exacty known as a trustful source for these things...


anyway, Miura is taking too fucking long to come back.


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 27, 2009)

RivFader said:


> Well...this sucks. But at least it's not World Of Warcraft.....


WoW > Whatever shit he's playing


----------



## Krauser-tan (Mar 27, 2009)

lol idol master...


----------



## Munken (Mar 27, 2009)

what kind of game is idol master anyway =/


----------



## RivFader (Mar 27, 2009)

Munken said:


> what kind of game is idol master anyway =/



 Frightening


----------



## ~L~ (Mar 27, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> just read
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i don't even know what that is....

anyways i've resigned to the fact that i may never finish berserk within this lifetime....


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Mar 27, 2009)

RivFader said:


> Frightening



Looooooool.

I guess we should be happy that he isnt playing WoW since it is probably an even more timeconsuming game.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 27, 2009)

Is anyone else excited for colossus ganishka v griffith? do you think griffith will be at least pushed a little bit or effortless ownage ?


----------



## Muk (Mar 27, 2009)

you missed the part where 'god' the author is playing idol master, which to him is more important than seeing griffith epic fight against ganishka


----------



## RivFader (Mar 27, 2009)

Muk said:


> you missed the part where 'god' the author is playing idol master, which to him is more important than seeing griffith epic fight against ganishka



This is only research


----------



## Higawa (Mar 27, 2009)

lol what a shitty game!

How can this shit be better than gats????


----------



## Segan (Mar 27, 2009)

Maybe he's just tired of all the dark and gory stuff he drew for like almost two decades. Maybe he's in a sort of positive midlife crisis. Maybe it's both. Maybe it's neither.

All we can to is to believe in Miura.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 27, 2009)

is he married ?


----------



## Higawa (Mar 27, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> is he married ?



That could be a reason


----------



## Muk (Mar 27, 2009)

anyone got a status whether or not he's married xD


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 27, 2009)

Y'all wanna marry him or something?


----------



## Segan (Mar 27, 2009)

No, I wanna marry the grown-up Schierke.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 27, 2009)

I wana rape the child Schierke.


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 27, 2009)

Child-rape for everybody!


----------



## ~L~ (Mar 28, 2009)

Cyborg Superman said:


> Is anyone else excited for colossus ganishka v griffith? do you think griffith will be at least pushed a little bit or effortless ownage ?


no i want griffith to own ganishka so badly without effort.  i've waited too long for this.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 28, 2009)

You can't have a berserk thread without Child rape


----------



## Higawa (Mar 28, 2009)

Grown up Schierke will be hot!


----------



## RivFader (Mar 28, 2009)

Higawa said:


> Grown up Schierke will be hot!



We will never see a grown-up Schierke if Miura continues to play Idolmaster


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 28, 2009)

Miura, afking takes a whole new meaning.


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Mar 28, 2009)

Who gives a shit about Schierke lol i just want Caska back


----------



## Higawa (Mar 28, 2009)

Caska with longer hair is much better but also her mind growed in the negative way!

We should send some terror letters to Miura!

Yeah post 888!!!


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 28, 2009)

We need to cut Miura's internet access and steal his Xbox. It is the only way!


----------



## ichi 15 (Mar 28, 2009)

this manga was canceled


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 28, 2009)

ichi 15 said:


> this manga was canceled




bullshit, I haven't heard anything other than there's still no new chapter. give me a link and maybe i'll believe you.


----------



## Muk (Mar 29, 2009)

he's playing a dating sim, how bad can it be 

just hope it doesn't take too much time


----------



## Somnus (Mar 29, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> bullshit, I haven't heard anything other than there's still no new chapter. give me a link and maybe i'll believe you.





It's still weird thought, I hope it's just a rumor.


----------



## Eldritch (Mar 29, 2009)

Just look at that fucking site

Who the hell can take that shit seriously

"SHOTA MOE"


----------



## Higawa (Mar 29, 2009)

We just hack his Xbox and let him loose in that game or put some gats figures in the games that slashes his dating girls


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Mar 29, 2009)

Sankaku complex isn't really a reliable source, trust me their would be more of an uproar if Miura quit Berserk plus his editers would have to be retarded to let him quit i mean in a japanese poll for top 100 manga it came in at like 20th place.

People Berserk isn't done yet have faith we just need Miura to get sick of IdolMaster or Japan's Internet to go down for a couple of month's


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 29, 2009)

I just hope that Muira doesn't become to connected to his Xbox,  next thing you know the behelit is a X box 360 controller


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 30, 2009)

Somnus said:


> It's still weird thought, I hope it's just a rumor.



"His long-time friend and fellow mangaka Kouji Mori (who recently completed his long-running “Holy Land” manga *and so is especially vulnerable*)"

Obvious troll is obvious.


----------



## Higawa (Mar 30, 2009)

Cyborg Superman said:


> I just hope that Muira doesn't become to connected to his Xbox,  next thing you know the behelit is a X box 360 controller



That would be fucked up 

"Guts you have a Ring of Death"
"Fast Schierke use your magic to call the support Hotline..."


----------



## Bender (Mar 30, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> Child-rape for everybody!


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Mar 30, 2009)

What's the longest wait there's been between Berserk chapters?


----------



## Mat?icha (Mar 31, 2009)

still no chapters, ha.
will come back later


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Mar 31, 2009)

Charcan said:


> What's the longest wait there's been between Berserk chapters?



Can't honestly remember over half a year at least though


----------



## Higawa (Mar 31, 2009)

Lucky for me I began reading 2 weeks ago and could read in one big walk....

But now I also have to wait


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Apr 1, 2009)

Wonder if Miura can afford to laze about like he's doing, infact wonder what sort of income Manga artists get?


----------



## Malumultimus (Apr 1, 2009)

berserkhawk z said:


> Wonder if Miura can afford to laze about like he's doing, infact wonder what sort of income Manga artists get?



From what I know, unpopular series...those manga-ka struggle, but for the popular ones it's basically like having a good job.

They need to stay serialized, though. I don't think they can afford to take these kinds of breaks, unless they've made a killing elsewhere (royalties?) - and when their series end, they need to find something else to do.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Apr 1, 2009)

berserkhawk z said:


> Wonder if Miura can afford to laze about like he's doing, infact wonder what sort of income Manga artists get?



It depends on the amounts of franchising, movies, video games, animes etc, so you can imagine kishi,oda or kubo taking a weekend drive in their ferraris 

Muira probably has a 70 inch LCD with sorround sound on which he plays idolmaster


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 1, 2009)

Well, Berserk had an anime series, a TCG, a shit load of figurines and some console games, there´s already a steady income right there.


----------



## Muk (Apr 1, 2009)

i wonder if he ever plays the ps2/dc berserk games that came out


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 1, 2009)

But who'll manage his underage pop band in Idol master if he plays his own game?


----------



## Yōkai (Apr 3, 2009)

Im pissed at Miura

eventhough i understand his need for loli and moe 

but .. heck, he could use that artistic flare and need for moe in Berserk instead of wasting it in idolmaster! no need to drop the manga Miura!

just make more teen rape scenes, more PippinxErika, make GutsxSchierke canon, make all  future enemies to look like evil lolis (kinda the elf queen)..etc. loli can be mixed perfectly in Berserk if you try Miura, you have shown that to us before (just check my sig). that would give vent to your loli needs and make the story advance at the same time!


----------



## serger989 (Apr 5, 2009)

this song

At the bottom, the guy posts a link with the quote;



> Berserk mangaka Kentaro Miura has given up manga in order to become a full-time Nico-maniac, with his days spent watching Idolmaster MADs and typing in insightful strings of ?www?.
> 
> Lately he has even taken to interfering with the work of uninfected mangaka, attempting to turn them by way of classes held at his home.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Apr 5, 2009)

ATOMIC RAGE!


----------



## TicoTico (Apr 5, 2009)

Obvious parody is obvious  Rite?!?!!

Whatever the longest wait has been so far.. We're soon going to get a new record


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 5, 2009)

serger989 said:


> this
> 
> At the bottom, the guy posts a link with the quote;


That was already posted several pages ago.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Apr 5, 2009)

Miura's editors surely wouldn't ever let him quit considering the popularity of Berserk


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Apr 5, 2009)

wat is that idolmaster thing?!


----------



## Krauser-tan (Apr 5, 2009)

moe faggotry


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Apr 5, 2009)

Miura just need to get laid big time then he will continue


----------



## Bender (Apr 5, 2009)

uchihasurvivor said:


> Miura just need to get laid big time then he will continue



That's probaly what he's been trying to do thus all the big breaks.


----------



## Lightysnake (Apr 6, 2009)

Miura needs to buckle down and finish his damn story.


----------



## Hagen (Apr 6, 2009)

uchihasurvivor said:


> Miura just need to get laid big time then he will continue


the problem is he needs underage girls in order to do that, maybe that's the reason he's taking so much time


----------



## hcheng02 (Apr 6, 2009)

Has he made a new chapter since 301? Last time I read the Apostles and the humans in Griffith's army were teaming up against the transformed Ganshka spawns. Has the story moved beyond that yet?


----------



## 12456 (Apr 7, 2009)

Going by some of the juvenile comments in here, you guys don't really deserve this, but here you go:



Episode 302 on the 24th of april.


----------



## Fireball (Apr 7, 2009)

oh yes! good things come to those who wait.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Apr 7, 2009)

12456 said:


> Going by some of the juvenile comments in here, you guys don't really deserve this, but here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> Episode 302 on the 24th of april.



If i could rep you i so would thanks man 

Its coming back


----------



## Krauser-tan (Apr 7, 2009)

finally...


----------



## Freija (Apr 7, 2009)

What happened in the last chapter ?


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 7, 2009)

griffith was about to bitchslap ganishka.


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Apr 7, 2009)

12456 said:


> Going by some of the juvenile comments in here, you guys don't really deserve this, but here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> Episode 302 on the 24th of april.


Best News of the Day!!


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Apr 7, 2009)

Let's see what Griffith can really do then.


----------



## Hagen (Apr 7, 2009)

12456 said:


> Going by some of the juvenile comments in here, you guys don't really deserve this, but here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> Episode 302 on the 24th of april.


yay! Miura finally found the way to mix his need to play idol master with his need to work as mangaka . or thats what i hope


----------



## Lazlow (Apr 7, 2009)

Wow, that's great news


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 7, 2009)

Awesome news is awesome.


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Apr 7, 2009)

^ Check it out here 


PS: Enjoy the fucking ride!


----------



## Yōkai (Apr 7, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> Wait a minute.. there isnt any sex with underage girls right? I hate that! If its adult woman and normal kid then its ok but normal girl and adult man then No F******ING WAY!


there's plenty of child rape and the main character is a well known pedo, who has a mojo with underage girls (check my sig, that's him)  he himself was raped as a child btw.

im sure you'll enjoy berserk 




Gummyvites said:


> Or he got bored of it after playing 6 months nonstop.


in that case, lets hope a sequel dont come out anytime soon


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Apr 7, 2009)

Oh God yes, best news all week


----------



## Ice Cream (Apr 7, 2009)

Wha-?!?!!!!

A new chapter?!!!? 

Time for some more pics of griffith's standoff.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 7, 2009)

Yōkai said:


> there's plenty of child rape and the main character is a well known pedo, who has a mojo with underage girls (check my sig, that's him)  he himself was raped as a child btw.
> 
> im sure you'll enjoy berserk
> 
> ...



wiuff! Just skipped a bullet there!
He got raped In DA ASS?! OMg that must have been panful! but still having a pedo main character its abominable!

I like medieval stuff but I think Ill just stick to Warhammer! at least there those ho commit this kind of sins are devored by their own member that turns into an evil spawn and starts devouring him by its own ass.

* Yeah, that graphical*


----------



## Eldritch (Apr 7, 2009)

So i herd berzerk waz comin back


----------



## Hagen (Apr 7, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> wiuff! Just skipped a bullet there!
> He got raped In DA ASS?! OMg that must have been panful! but still having a pedo main character its abominable!


Yup, it was painful. Poor Guts got sold to a big black blockhead when he was a child, good he had the chance to kill the prick later on.

and about Guts being a pedo, well, in Guts' favor we can say that the little girls are usually the ones who make the moves on him. so lets give him a break there




Remember, those are medieval times, they didnt had strict laws about age of consensum and the like. a girl married at 12 was nothing to get worked about


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 7, 2009)

yah got a point but is still gross!
I am against the rape tought!

Anyways I whent to wikipedia to make some research and I got traumatized! I cant belive that things is so freaking cruel! why do all main characters need to have a cruel traumatized life!

Also the blonde girl that I tought was guts GF got raped too?! did the rapist got he's member cut and feed to the goats? I hope so.


Gwacala! Ima not readin this manga. thanks for the help anyways Locard.  *aghh I feel traumatized!*

Besides I bet I can do a better medieval comic story! with badasness and not just grotesque violence.


----------



## Hagen (Apr 7, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> yah got a point but is still gross!
> I am against the rape tought!
> 
> Anyways I whent to wikipedia to make some research and I got traumatized! I cant belive that things is so freaking cruel! why do all main characters need to have a cruel traumatized life!
> ...


Schierke hasnt been raped, but other girls have. by ugly monsters on top of that. raped and dismembered. Caska, Guts former gf was raped in front of him by his best friend at that time, the guy is alive and kickin, and is loved and considered the savior of the world by most people

Good luck finding a better medieval manga than Berserk,  one of the best of all time if not THE best. Yeah, its disturbing at times and extremely violent. thats why is *seinen* 

Maybe you're not ready to move from shonen manga like Naruto or bleach yet. Too bad, because you're missing a lot of great stuff


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 7, 2009)

Locard said:


> Schierke hasnt been raped, but other girls have. by ugly monsters on top of that. raped and dismembered. Caska, Guts former gf was raped in front of him by his best friend at that time.
> 
> Good luck finding a better medieval manga than Berserk,  one of the best of all time if not THE best. Yeah, its disturbing at times and extremely violent. thats why is *seinen*
> 
> Maybe you're not ready to move from shonen manga like Naruto or bleach yet. Too bad, because you're missing a lot of great stuff



great... monster rape.. I supose there is tentacle rape aswell..
I dont need sennin manga, comic and visual stuff is supposed to be fun and appealing! I like shonen but sometimes the cliche gets to me..
Nao if I want violent medieval stuff, I gots WARHAMMER!
Nothin is more BRUTAL , MANLY and BADASS as that Yeah!


----------



## Hagen (Apr 8, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> great... monster rape.. I supose there is tentacle rape aswell..


no, there's no tentacle rape 

probably because rapists in berserk, being human or monsters, only have 1 penis, or thats what it seems  

another thing to mention is that rape in berserk is not sexually appealing in a hentai manner, it's brutal and has a plot purpose. no girls getting into it half the way here, just horror. 

yeah, shonen is cliche after cliche most of the time. its in seinen where you can find the most interesting stories.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 8, 2009)

Aghhh monsters are crap Imo unless they have a scientific explanation. I guess horror aint my genere and it has never been , at least not in the monster approach.

I like claymore tought despite being monsters there I think its a pretty neat manga and the monsters kinda have a scientific orign.
I guess I am too innocent for this kind of stuff, I and like it to be like this. There are boundaries where I would not like to get nor to explore.

thanks for all the info and discuss Locard , btw I could  make if not the best then a fantastic medieval manga or at least provide the story with a very different approach.


----------



## Malumultimus (Apr 8, 2009)

I swear one of the girls getting it from the trolls was enjoying it. I remember.

I think most people exaggerate the sexual violence in Berserk, though.

EDIT:

And Guts isn't a p*d*p****.


----------



## ~L~ (Apr 8, 2009)

12456 said:


> Going by some of the juvenile comments in here, you guys don't really deserve this, but here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> Episode 302 on the 24th of april.



this is good news <3

@suigetsu
i was like you at first, i stayed away from berserk cause i heard it was gory, full of violence and rape. but i gave it a try and it is exactly as they say, but it does have one of the best storyline. so i say, stomach it and give it a try.


----------



## Yōkai (Apr 8, 2009)

^He is. Caska was clearly underage when he took out her virginity



Locard said:


> and about Guts being a pedo, well, in Guts' favor we can say that the little girls are usually the ones who make the moves on him. so lets give him a break there




i agree

but you forgot to include the scan of Guts lying next to nekkid Shierke :3


----------



## Malumultimus (Apr 8, 2009)

Lulz aside: That page as well as when Schierke is naked prove Guts isn't pedo, not the other way around. And Caska wasn't underage.

srs bsns


----------



## TicoTico (Apr 8, 2009)

So.. Uhmm.. Yeah, Berserk's coming back. Fuck-awesome! Too bad I'm abroad for a week then 


Suigetsu said:


> Aghhh monsters are crap Imo unless they have a scientific explanation. I guess horror aint my genere and it has never been , at least not in the monster approach.


...

...

...

Yeah, horror might not really be your thing . But, dude.. If _Claymore_ is 'scientific' enough for you.. Don't miss out on Berserk just because of that  Take your time and, like another poster said, _stomach_ it.

[100% Guarantee]Your mind will be blown away![/100% Guarantee]


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 8, 2009)

*@Suigetsu*. Too much talk, just read it mothafocka


----------



## Shrike (Apr 8, 2009)

It was about time, I wanna see Griffith vs Ganishka finally 

And Gatsu isn't a pedo.

Berserk sure is gory, and has disgusting scenes, but it is still the best manga I have ever read, and I read lots. Not just manga, it's one of the best works of fiction overall.

Berserk story, depth and character development > many books, mangas, movies.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Apr 8, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> *@Suigetsu*. Too much talk, just read it mothafocka



This 

*@Yōkai.* Your taking things out of context Guts isn't a pedo and Casca was over 18 when Guts did his thang


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Apr 8, 2009)

Why the hell are we discussing if gutts is pedo when he already loves casca , an adult woman 

anyways good to hear new chapter coming out on the 24th at this rate 303 will be out by 2010!


----------



## Hagen (Apr 8, 2009)

^You can do both things, you know 



berserkhawk z said:


> This
> Casca was over 18 when Guts did his thang


is there a verifiable source for the age of the Hawk members at that time?

because Band of Hawk's Guts looked like he was in his first 20's (like Caska looks currently) and Caska really looked like she was 15-16yo at that time. 

So Guts is still a pedo, because Caska looked underage even if she really wasn't (same reason Lucky star is targeted by anti-loli ppl )

and you cant deny there's a certain pedo vibe around Guts. Little girls are attracted to him for a reason :ho


----------



## Malumultimus (Apr 8, 2009)

15-16 isn't pedo. 16 is the average age of consent in the world, and in a medieval setting? Yeah, he's okay... Also, they were close in age, so it's not the least bit suspicious.

And yeah, lolis are attracted to Guts because Miura's a lolicon.  But Guts swats 'em down.


----------



## Shikashi (Apr 8, 2009)

You idiots, you just failed Miura's experiment! He was wondering how long it would take the average Berserk fan to start coming up with retarded shit in order to cope with the lack of releases.


----------



## Chris Partlow (Apr 9, 2009)

hey when do you think that Berserk will end?


----------



## ~L~ (Apr 9, 2009)

let us all consult our crystal balls....

seriously, how are we suppose to know? it could be next ten years or next 50 years depending on miura's manga output.


----------



## Malumultimus (Apr 9, 2009)

Ask yourself: how far is Isidro from being able to solo an Apostle?

Even if Farnese became useful, Caska was cured and brought up to speed, and Silat joined Guts' band...could they defeat the Hawk?

Will the Elf King cure Caska? Do they need more members? Will Guts be satisfied with just killing Griffith, or do the rest of the God Hand need to go as well?

Then factor in how lazy Miura is...


----------



## Shikashi (Apr 9, 2009)

Miura will probably die before he finishes the Manga. We'll be left wondering.

I'm not kidding this time.


----------



## ichi 15 (Apr 9, 2009)

berserk is back!!!!!


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 9, 2009)

Try again.


----------



## Ice Cream (Apr 9, 2009)

> let us all consult our crystal balls....
> 
> seriously, how are we suppose to know? it could be next ten years or next 50 years depending on miura's manga output.



Interestingly enough, on the skullknight forums, an editor from Young Animal responded to a letter they sent around december.

It stated that berserk was around 60-70% completed.



Whether or not this is to be believed is up for debate but the answers were interesting regardless.

It even gave an explanation as to why Episode 83 was
omitted from future releases.

Also, if the number of hours that the author has put into working
on the manga are true, _no one _ should be complaining about him
being lazy.


----------



## Zarathoustr4 (Apr 9, 2009)

great stuff!  I would never have imagined that he could answers to fan request.

Amazing!


----------



## Chris Partlow (Apr 9, 2009)

thts around another 5-8 years


----------



## Yōkai (Apr 10, 2009)

60-70 percent completed, thats not too bad 



Locard said:


> is there a verifiable source for the age of the Hawk members at that time?
> 
> because Band of Hawk's Guts looked like he was in his first 20's (like Caska looks currently) and Caska really looked like she was 15-16yo at that time.
> 
> ...


Is Gutts having indecent thoughts about that girl right there, or is just my wild imagination?

i agree Caska was definetly underage, and Guts was 20yo when that happened irc. theres something fishy about the ages of the Falcon's members. wtf with Pippin? the guy doesnt age and looks like he's 12yo, but he's the same age as Guts, isnt he?


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 




So that's what she's dreaming about


----------



## Hagen (Apr 10, 2009)

Yōkai said:


> wtf with Pippin? the guy doesnt age and looks like he's 12yo, but he's the same age as Guts, isnt he?


lol, yeah. he's always looked like a little boy, eventhough he was one of Guts' senpais in the Band of the hawk



KLoWn said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Guts probably realized it, and thats the reason he looks somewhat disturbed in that scan


----------



## Segan (Apr 10, 2009)

Get serious, people. All Guts saw were the bruises and it reminded him of how he used to get beaten as a child, too.


----------



## 12456 (Apr 10, 2009)

Subconscious said:


> Also, if the number of hours that the author has put into working
> on the manga are true, _no one _ should be complaining about him
> being lazy.



Of course it's true, and it's really old information as well. Miura is, however, also a perfectionist and people around here can't seem to deal with it. 

Instead we get tasteless dick and child molestation jokes as well as constant run-of-the-mill complaints about how lazy Miura is. What a thread.

Sometimes I wonder if people really read through what they write before submitting their posts. I mean, wow.


----------



## ~L~ (Apr 10, 2009)

Subconscious said:


> Interestingly enough, on the skullknight forums, an editor from Young Animal responded to a letter they sent around december.
> 
> It stated that berserk was around 60-70% completed.
> 
> ...



thanks for the info! pretty cool for a mangaka to astually answer them (if they are indeed true).


----------



## Shrike (Apr 10, 2009)

Subconscious said:


> Interestingly enough, on the skullknight forums, an editor from Young Animal responded to a letter they sent around december.
> 
> It stated that berserk was around 60-70% completed.
> 
> ...



Honestly, this looks pretty real to me.
Although the answers were very vague and short, it was an accomplishment non the less.

Also, Berserk being 60-70% complete sounds ok for me, thought I'd like it to be more of 70%. I have been following the series for 7 years now, and I don't really want to make that 20 or something.

A lot of things remain to be done still, though.

Isidoro being able to fight Apostles; Serpico being more powerful; Casca getting her own self back, and getting means to fight Apostles; Farneze being better at witchcraft; Elf King and Elfheim story, and their future importance; Griffith's establishment as king, and the way he will lead his people; Apostles and men of Griffith and their future involvement; Gutt's inner beast; God Hand. 
And who knows what else


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Apr 10, 2009)

Wow, great read if that 60-70% is accurate I speculate that once Gutts and his merry band get back from Elfheim we are likely to enter the home stretch. Argh I want so badly to get back to Gutts and Caska.

This Pedo talk is tired and played out imo.


----------



## Yōkai (Apr 10, 2009)

unfunny noobs leave our pedo jokes alone 

and miura is a lazy bum. he need to give us at least 20 consecutive chapters of berserk released weekly so we can forgive him for his evil deeds of lazyness



Spike_Shrike said:


> Honestly, this looks pretty real to me.
> Although the answers were very vague and short, it was an accomplishment non the less.
> 
> Also, Berserk being 60-70% complete sounds ok for me, thought I'd like it to be more of 70%. I have been following the series for 7 years now, and I don't really want to make that 20 or something.
> ...


dont forget the Idea of Evil, Gutts must beat that punk too

i really wonder how the hell he will do it. and whats gonna happen after he beats the God Created by Humans? will he become a God himself ? interesting thought


----------



## James (Apr 10, 2009)

Fullmetalthis said:


> Wow, great read if that 60-70% is accurate I speculate that once Gutts and his merry band get back from Elfheim we are likely to enter the home stretch.



Shit I wouldn't look at it that way. If we assume 60-70 could mean 65 then there'd be 35% of the story left.

If 65% is about 302 then the remaining 35% would still be like another 164-ish chapters. Since those are based on estimates, it could be between 140-180 odd I'd guess.

So at the current approximately release schedule of about 10 chapters a year, give or take a few....we could have *14-18 more years of Berserk.*


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Apr 10, 2009)

James said:


> *14-18 more years of Berserk.*



Awesome 

I hope it never ends, long live Griffith and his reign of darkness


----------



## James (Apr 10, 2009)

I think most extreme amount of chapters we'd have left by the way is about 199, that's if Miura was tempted to end on a solid 500 since I have a feeling that was original plan.

Now I think he'll probably try to cut it down a good deal since he isn't putting many chapters out.

Basically though if he got any slower at releases than he is now or decided to go up to chapter 500 after all it could even be more than 20 years of Berserk. He'd be in his 60's then too so I hope his wrist would be okay.


----------



## robotnik (Apr 10, 2009)

]i wish i were a little girl so guts could have his way with me


----------



## Chiyo-chan (Apr 12, 2009)

it's a great thing that Miura actually answered to that fan letter from SK.net

Q10: "Rumors of a second season, or new animation of Berserk have been persistent since the first animation's conclusion. These have all been proven false, in time. But to be perfectly sure, are there plans for a continuation of the animation?"

Miura: "It?s possible."


I can't wait for a new Berserk Anime, awesome news


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 12, 2009)

If it isn't Hellsing OVA quality i ain't interested.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Apr 12, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> If it isn't Hellsing OVA quality i ain't interested.



It will be Klown just wait Berserk's next anime's gonna rock 

Can't wait for Berserk's return on the 24th it's totally official now since it's on the Young Animal main site


----------



## Chiyo-chan (Apr 12, 2009)

@ berserkhawk z

yeah, i'm lookin forward to the next chap too. It'll be epic with Griffith versus Ganishka and more Apostle-fighting action scenes


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 12, 2009)

Wait, we got confirmation of a new Berserk chapter?

And here i thought that interview, small as it was, was the only Miura related thing i would see in a long time.

Awesome.



> Basically though if he got any slower at releases than he is now or decided to go up to chapter 500 after all it could even be more than 20 years of Berserk. He'd be in his 60's then too so I hope his wrist would be okay.



And since he pretty much confirmed that he would continue doing manga, i´m pretty sure he´s going to tone down on the epic on whatever he will do next.


----------



## Freija (Apr 13, 2009)

FUCK YOU AUTHOR....


Seriously I've been reading Berserk for... many years now and they haven't even reached the fairy fucking island. I stopped reading this manga like last year and it was around the time when Gutts almost drowned, I come back and he's drawn 10... 10 CHAPTERS!

I mean come fucking on... and then I find out that he's on ANOTHER break....

It's amazing he still gets published.


----------



## Lazlow (Apr 13, 2009)

Be patient, we'll finally be blessed with a chapter this month. I just hope we get at least some progress in the story and not a chapter with just fighting in it like the last one.

And I pray that Miura played enough Idol Master to be satisfied for a few months.


----------



## Freija (Apr 13, 2009)

Miura is as big of a cunt as ... the HxH author, forgot his name.


----------



## Malumultimus (Apr 13, 2009)

Not really. People thought Hunter x Hunter was dead. It was on like...a two year hiatus once. It's now been on hiatus for over four months without any word of it returning. Berserk wasn't even gone that long and it's returning soon.

Togashi > Miura

...or...should it be the other way around? <.<; You get it.

Also, Berserk always looks great. I don't think the quality has ever been sub-par. But Hunter x Hunter...we just accept it...


----------



## Higawa (Apr 13, 2009)

Cant wait for new berserk chaps!


I also want new animation and a new game!


----------



## FrostXian (Apr 13, 2009)

Yōkai said:


> unfunny noobs leave our pedo jokes alone
> 
> and miura is a lazy bum. he need to give us at least 20 consecutive chapters of berserk released weekly so we can forgive him for his evil deeds of lazyness
> 
> ...



The "good" has been portrayed as magic, lately. And we do now of the giant fucking magical elemental god-like beings, perhaps they'll make Gutts one of them, or give him their powers, to help him defeat the idea of evil.
Or perhaps Gutts will just kill the shit out of all the evil people and cut it off from the root. It'll be a busy adventure for him.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Apr 14, 2009)

If that interview is anything to go on people should stop calling Miura lazy i mean the guy puts in way more time than he has to on a manga but does cause he's a perfectionest who doesn't like assistants, so give Miura a break 

Especially since he's actually coming back on the 24th unlike a certain Mangaka called Togashi


----------



## Danchou (Apr 16, 2009)

Miura needs to quit the picturebooks style. Moar plotdevelepment pl0x.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Apr 16, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> If it isn't Hellsing OVA quality i ain't interested.



meh 

want something much better


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Apr 16, 2009)

Man I give all you people who could read Berserk after volume 13 props man cause that shit was just to scary for me call me a pussy if you want lol but I don't care but does Guts get revenge on that bastard Griffith


----------



## Segan (Apr 16, 2009)

UsoppYusukeLuffy said:


> Man I give all you people who could read Berserk after volume 13 props man cause that shit was just to scary for me call me a pussy if you want lol but I don't care but does Guts get revenge on that bastard Griffith


Keep reading if you want to find it out.


----------



## Jugger (Apr 16, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> Miura is as big of a cunt as ... the HxH author, forgot his name.



atleast Miura tells readers reason for his break playing idolmaster


----------



## Memos (Apr 16, 2009)

UsoppYusukeLuffy said:


> Man I give all you people who could read Berserk after volume 13 props man cause that shit was just to scary for me call me a pussy if you want lol but I don't care but does Guts get revenge on that bastard Griffith



Yeah, he killed Griffith in volume 15 and seeing as Caska loved him, she was so pissed at Guts that she is now the new antagonist. It took a few years for her to contact the Godhand and take Griffith's place.


----------



## Muk (Apr 16, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Yeah, he killed Griffith in volume 15 and seeing as Caska loved him, she was so pissed at Guts that she is now the new antagonist. It took a few years for her to contact the Godhand and take Griffith's place.


Best development yet


----------



## soulnova (Apr 16, 2009)

Muk said:


> Best development yet



lol is not true.


----------



## Hagen (Apr 16, 2009)

berserkhawk z said:


> If that interview is anything to go on people should stop calling Miura lazy i mean the guy puts in way more time than he has to on a manga but does cause he's a perfectionest who doesn't like assistants, so give Miura a break


hell no, i wont forgive him 

screw his "perfectionism" 
(perfectionism = "idolmaster addiction" mispelled probably?)

i'd rather prefer Miura hiring people to help him with the drawing (or even Miura stepping out as artist completely and remain as writer) than these infuriating interruptions



FrostXian said:


> The "good" has been portrayed as magic, lately. And we do now of the giant fucking magical elemental god-like beings, perhaps they'll make Gutts one of them, or give him their powers, to help him defeat the idea of evil.
> Or perhaps Gutts will just kill the shit out of all the evil people and cut it off from the root. It'll be a busy adventure for him.


i wonder if idea of evil even has a form, its more like a fucked up concept, which was born from the fear on the hearts of every human. hard to fathom how is Guts going to fight that

if you think about it, the Idea of evil is Guts'  real enemy. IOE was the one who created the Godhand, the one who tempted Griffith, who was mind & body wrecked at the time, with promises of power and glory. but in Berserk, Idea of evil IS God, so Guts needs to replace dragonslayer with a godslayer one of these days if he wants to win


----------



## The Imp (Apr 16, 2009)

People call Miura lazy because they are just joking (most of the time ). Although the constant hiatuses piss you off so much. After months of no manga you begin to think of him as a lazy SOB. The same with Togashi, but Togashi takes it to another level. His artwork sucks in comparison to Berserk. Atleast with Miura we know what he is doing (idolmaster). Togashi also has a history of fucking with people. (YYH ending)


----------



## Memos (Apr 16, 2009)

Locard said:


> hell no, i wont forgive him
> 
> screw his "perfectionism"
> (perfectionism = "idolmaster addiction" mispelled probably?)
> ...



He has drawn the IoE in a "lost chapter" which takes place when Griffith is being remade into Femto.

You can ask for the lost chapter in the Berserk Pimping Project.


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Apr 16, 2009)

Miura is forgetting he's gonna die some day  but i thank him for doing the best he can for each chapter, for the whole story. And his best is pure ownage!


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Apr 16, 2009)

haydenKyuubi said:


> *Miura is forgetting he's gonna die some day*  but i thank him for doing the best he can for each chapter, for the whole story. And his best is pure ownage!



What you talking about Miura extends his life with the frustration, impatience and tears of his fanbase he's practically immortal :amazed


----------



## James (Apr 16, 2009)

I think people exaggerate the whole idolmaster thing by the way. It's funny and all but like...it's not really the case.

It might have been a convenient excuse for him lately but he's been taking these breaks for YEARS. The specific Idolmaster game he got addicted to hasn't been out that long I don't think.


----------



## Ice Cream (Apr 16, 2009)

berserkhawk z said:


> What you talking about Miura extends his life with the frustration, impatience and tears of his fanbase he's practically immortal :amazed



lol

I wonder if the new chapter will have more close-up pictures of 
griffith and as he is about to engage ganishka: end of episode 302.


----------



## Memos (Apr 16, 2009)

Subconscious said:


> lol
> 
> I wonder if the new chapter will have more close-up pictures of
> griffith and as he is about to engage ganishka: end of episode 302.



It seems nearly every chapter lately needs at least 1 full page or even a 2-page spread of Griffith on his horse not doing anything. ......It does look pretty though


----------



## Ice Cream (Apr 16, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> It seems nearly every chapter lately needs at least 1 full page or even a 2-page spread of Griffith on his horse not doing anything. ......It does look pretty though



He needs them for his model portfolio.


----------



## Hagen (Apr 16, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> He has drawn the IoE in a "lost chapter" which takes place when Griffith is being remade into Femto.
> 
> You can ask for the lost chapter in the Berserk Pimping Project.


i've read it, and i think that's just a form the IoE adopted to appear in front of Griffith, the real IoE resides in humanity's collective unconscious, so it doesnt have a real body and is more a common consciousness, that manipulates human affairs and destiny. Its not just a monter you can cut up with a sword


----------



## Memos (Apr 16, 2009)

Locard said:


> i've read it, and i think that's just a form the IoE adopted to appear in front of Griffith, the real IoE resides in humanity's collective unconscious, so it doesnt have a real body and is more a common consciousness, that manipulates human affairs and destiny. Its not just a monter you can cut up with a sword



There was nothing to suggest that it took that form for Griffith. The IoE wasn't just the lump of flesh but also the consciousness of humanity flowing into it.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Apr 18, 2009)

Just six more days till the new Berserk


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Apr 18, 2009)

Just 6 more months for the chapter after that


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Apr 18, 2009)

Cyborg Superman said:


> Just 6 more months for the chapter after that



Lol

You never know maybe Miura's over his Idol@master obsession and plans to stay with Berserk until the end now


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 18, 2009)

berserkhawk z said:


> You never know maybe Miura's over his Idol@master obsession and plans to stay with Berserk until the end now


If he starts playing WoW we're fucked.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Apr 18, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> If he starts playing WoW we're fucked.



Yeah kinda but at least it should be more of an insperation to Berserk than Idol@Master ever could have been 

No more Loli's i need real women in my Manga


----------



## Indignant Guile (Apr 18, 2009)

...


Yeah, we haven't had a good rape scene in a while.(of course no man on man, or man on child, or troll on woman(those wern't that bad though)).


I think I've said enough.


----------



## YukiKaze (Apr 19, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



What the hell is this, i was hating Griffith for everything he did and even more after it came out that because of Griffith the different worlds are merging, but after i saw how demons and humans where fighting together i was just like this  " "


I dont know, should i stick with Guts or Griffith even though i know that Grif will fail. I hope we see more of the Skull Knight and his reason for fighting against the God Hands. I wonder what sinister goal Griffith really has


----------



## DethStryque (Apr 20, 2009)

>.< i've tried to read Berserk numerous times lol each time it's so boring... anybody can tell me the chapter where it jumps off at so i can just start there?


----------



## RivFader (Apr 20, 2009)

How about the first volume 
But seriously: Berserk is getting good right after we enter Gut's past, which is in Volume 3. Just keep going, it will be epic


----------



## YukiKaze (Apr 20, 2009)

DethStryque said:


> >.< i've tried to read Berserk numerous times lol each time it's so boring... anybody can tell me the chapter where it jumps off at so i can just start there?



I would say Vol.3 Chapter 2 the "real" Story of Berserk begins


----------



## Segan (Apr 20, 2009)

DethStryque said:


> >.< i've tried to read Berserk numerous times lol each time it's so boring... anybody can tell me the chapter where it jumps off at so i can just start there?


Berserk's boring and Katekyo Hitman Reborn is interesting enough to warrant a set?

I feel the urge to say something really vulgar.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 20, 2009)

DethStryque said:


> >.< i've tried to read Berserk numerous times lol each time it's so boring... anybody can tell me the chapter where it jumps off at so i can just start there?


Volume 1: Chapter 1; Page 1, Panel 1.


----------



## Graham Aker (Apr 20, 2009)

DethStryque said:


> >.< i've tried to read Berserk numerous times lol each time it's so boring... anybody can tell me the chapter where it jumps off at so i can just start there?


What Segan said. If you can stand the 1st 50 or so filler shit chapters of KHR(I didn't and just skipped), then you surely can read through all of Berserk where the only boring part is waiting for new chapters to come.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Apr 20, 2009)

Only four more days to go boys and girls, till Griffith rips Ganishaka a new ass hole with one move


----------



## Higawa (Apr 20, 2009)

Sasori said:


> Volume 1: Chapter 1; Page 1, Panel 1.



Exactly this 

And of course the past in Vol3!


----------



## YukiKaze (Apr 20, 2009)

berserkhawk z said:


> Only four more days to go boys and girls, till Griffith rips Ganishaka a new ass hole with one move



Wtf is this shit, how can Guts defeat Griffith - the hand of god


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 20, 2009)

> Only four more days to go boys and girls, till Griffith rips Ganishaka a new ass hole with one move



Don't get your hopes up, most likely it'll be 16 pages of Griffiths pouting and Ganishka posing


----------



## Higawa (Apr 20, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Don't get your hopes up, most likely it'll be 16 pages of Griffiths pouting and Ganishka posing



Dont say something like that 

There will be an epic chap for sure!


----------



## Freija (Apr 20, 2009)

When is the next chap due?


----------



## James (Apr 20, 2009)

DethStryque said:


> >.< i've tried to read Berserk numerous times lol each time it's so boring... anybody can tell me the chapter where it jumps off at so i can just start there?



Can't believe anyone finds it boring.

Problem is the anime never animated the first couple of volumes fully (just the very start) before the past arc, so you have to read them. Then they missed out stuff during the past arc so it's important to read it too even if you've seen the anime.

Just have some patience and read it all. Reading manga doesn't take long.


----------



## Malumultimus (Apr 20, 2009)

Doesn't Berserk begin with Guts fucking an Apostle?

I...I just don't know how that can be construed as boring.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 20, 2009)

I don't what that guy is talking about, he's most likely lying.


----------



## Muk (Apr 20, 2009)

wasn't fucking the apostle a scene in chapter 2?  i don't remember 

it was still epic


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Apr 20, 2009)

berserkhawk z said:


> Only four more days to go boys and girls, till Griffith rips Ganishaka a new ass hole with one move



It would be too boring if it were that easy, for starters Ganishka as evil and fucked up as he is (well he is an apostle after all) at least had the balls not to bow to griffith even when Griff showed his was far superior he attempted to challenge him again.

Yeah Ganishka is gonna be screwed but I just hope Griffith's god hax won't be too over the top and that Ganishka can give griffith some competition , otherwise I have no idea in hell how Gutts will


----------



## Muk (Apr 20, 2009)

well griffith is using humans for war .... so it might 'even' the fields for ganishka 

at least humans are easy enough for him to squish


----------



## Memos (Apr 20, 2009)

Muk said:


> wasn't fucking the apostle a scene in chapter 2?  i don't remember
> 
> it was still epic



Nope, it was the very beginning of the manga

If Griffith kills Ganishka quickly in the state Ganishka is in now, it would be a severe let down.


Cyborg Superman said:


> It would be too boring if it were that easy, for starters Ganishka as evil and fucked up as he is (well he is an apostle after all) at least had the balls not to bow to griffith even when Griff showed his was far superior he attempted to challenge him again.
> 
> Yeah Ganishka is gonna be screwed but I just hope Griffith's god hax won't be too over the top and that Ganishka can give griffith some competition , otherwise I have no idea in hell how Gutts will


Gutts has been collecting magical power-ups everywhere he goes and who knows what he will pick up on Elf Island. His sword has killed so many demons that it can now hurt a god hand as shown by when Gutts stabbed that female God Hand. His berserker armour and his inner demon would also play a big part.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Apr 20, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Nope, it was the very beginning of the manga
> 
> If Griffith kills Ganishka quickly in the state Ganishka is in now, it would be a severe let down.
> 
> Gutts has been collecting magical power-ups everywhere he goes and who knows what he will pick up on Elf Island. His sword has killed so many demons that it can now hurt a god hand as shown by when Gutts stabbed that female God Hand. His berserker armour and his inner demon would also play a big part.



Her name is slann 

Granted Gutts has been powering up too but it really has not made much difference imo, Ganishka was casually owning Gutts but Griffith made him shit bricks just by being in his presence. 

But your right Elf Island


----------



## Memos (Apr 20, 2009)

Am I the only onw who think that Puck will be the Elf Island prince? I just had that feeling when he was talking about why he left and so on.


----------



## ~L~ (Apr 20, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Don't get your hopes up, most likely it'll be 16 pages of Griffiths pouting and Ganishka posing



i really think so too  that's why i'm trying not to get excited for the next chapter. as much as i like griffith there's only so much of him pouting on his horse i can take. 

the berserker armor really messes gutts up though, if he does use it to battle griffith in the end he'll prob die along with griffith =/


----------



## Ice Cream (Apr 20, 2009)

> His sword has killed so many demons that it can now hurt a god hand as shown by when Gutts stabbed that female God Hand. His berserker armour and his inner demon would also play a big part.



I don't think that is the case.

Slann was using the intestines of the trolls to 'appear' in gutt's world so
she wasn't actually there.

If ganishka doesn't make griffith at least break a sweat, then I
don't know how gutts can take him. However, the sword that the 
skull knight used to help gutts out in the cave seems to be a way
to hurt Void so he might have a chance to find something.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Apr 20, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Don't get your hopes up, most likely it'll be 16 pages of Griffiths pouting and Ganishka posing


Lies burn the witch 

Although i guess the past 5 chapters have been this so i guess i don't see why it's going to change anytime soon 



Freija the Dick said:


> When is the next chap due?



24th of April 3 more days 



Muk said:


> wasn't fucking the apostle a scene in chapter 2?  i don't remember
> 
> it was still epic


It was chapter 1, Guts 


Cyborg Superman said:


> *It would be too boring if it were that easy,* for starters Ganishka as evil and fucked up as he is (well he is an apostle after all) at least had the balls not to bow to griffith even when Griff showed his was far superior he attempted to challenge him again.
> 
> Yeah Ganishka is gonna be screwed but I just hope Griffith's god hax won't be too over the top and that Ganishka can give griffith some competition , otherwise I have no idea in hell how Gutts will


It will be Miura loves to instill a sense of hopelesness and showing Griffith's immense power over such an opponent will do just that.


Kusuriuri said:


> Gutts has been collecting magical power-ups everywhere he goes and who knows what he will pick up on Elf Island. His sword has killed so many demons that *it can now hurt a god hand as shown by when Gutts stabbed that female God Hand*. His berserker armour and his inner demon would also play a big part.



She looked more orgasmic than hurt


----------



## Ice Cream (Apr 20, 2009)

berserkhawk z said:


> She looked more orgasmic than hurt



Well she does like it rough.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Apr 20, 2009)

Subconscious said:


> Well she does like it rough.



Lol yeah i guess she does Slann's awesome, if i was going to have an evil god fuck up my life i'd want that god to be Slann


----------



## Arakasi (Apr 20, 2009)

Honestly, I think Gutts is pretty close to Griffith, when he's: Fully healthy, in his Berserk Armor, and wielding the Dragon Slayer.

Basically the Armor and his, probable, causality defying ability allows him to get close to Griffith. I think the Sword lets him at least harm, maybe kill, the Godhand. Or I could be totally off base, and the Hawk could still be way out of Gutts' league.

BTW, I'm very excited about the new chapter... hopefully, we'll get something resembling a regular release schedule.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 20, 2009)

Sasori said:


> Volume 1: Chapter 1; Page 1, Panel 1.



I like this answer


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 21, 2009)

New Berserk chapter?I can't beleive it


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 21, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> His sword has killed so many demons that it can now hurt a god hand as shown by when Gutts stabbed that female God Hand.



Slann conjured a quick physical body made of Troll guts in that occasion, magical or not, any weapon could have hurt her.

His "enchanted" Dragonslayer however, could make a difference if it weere to strike their original demon form which is locked deep away in the Interstice, which is why Guts carries a behelit, to find a way to summon them.

Which considering what manga this is, will most definitely bite him in the ass.


----------



## ichi 15 (Apr 21, 2009)

spoiler

Hinata ruined this fight


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 22, 2009)

A new chapter? I wonder when 303 will drop . . .


----------



## Memos (Apr 22, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wow, that was incredible short and nothing much happened but at least the next chapter is ouut on May 8th.....I hope that is 2009 and not 2010

The art was simply brilliant as always.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 22, 2009)

"Oh hey! New Berserk chapter Let´s check this out!"

"Hah, Griffith in the first page, looks pretty cool, let´s check the second pa-FUCK AWESOME GIANT DRAWINGS THE REST OF THE CHAPTER"

I love Berserk.


----------



## Segan (Apr 22, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So all Griffith has to do is to kill the core of the giant tree? I'll admit it, I expected something better.


----------



## RivFader (Apr 22, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



At least this will speed things up. I hope we will return to Guts in  a couple of chapters.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Apr 22, 2009)

Segan said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> So all Griffith has to do is to kill the core of the giant tree? I'll admit it, I expected something better.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I think it's more a portal that leads to Ganishaka's real body at least i hope so


----------



## James (Apr 22, 2009)

For the record when Miura comes back from a break, usually he releases 2 or 3 chapters within the space of a month or two but then goes on a break again.


----------



## RivFader (Apr 22, 2009)

James said:


> For the record when Miura comes back from a break, usually he releases 2 or 3 chapters within the space of a month or two but then goes on a break again.



Silence! 

The truth hurts


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Apr 22, 2009)

James said:


> For the record when Miura comes back from a break, usually he releases 2 or 3 chapters within the space of a month or two but then goes on a break again.



But when he stays he releases 2 or 3 chapters within the space of a month or two and goes back to his bi-monthly release schedule


----------



## YukiKaze (Apr 22, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Nice Chapter, but i wonder why Ganishka didnt do anything to stop Griffith, he even spit fire on his own allys.
The drawing of that giant was pretty awsome, i love the art of Berserk.

Anyone also got the idea that the child propably is on Elfhelm? Don't kill me if this was obvious from the beginning


----------



## Malumultimus (Apr 22, 2009)

Yeeeeeah, that felt short. Less pages than a weekly chapter, no dialogue. They looked great, though. I'm hoping the next chapter - even though it'll be Ganishka's past and that's not something I care terribly about - has a lot of content.


*Spoiler*: __ 





Hey now!


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Apr 22, 2009)

Malumultimus said:


> Yeeeeeah, that felt short. Less pages than a weekly chapter, no dialogue. They looked great, though. I'm hoping the next chapter - even though it'll be Ganishka's past and that's not something I care terribly about - has a lot of content.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



When Griffith is away the apostles will play


----------



## Ice Cream (Apr 22, 2009)

> For the record when Miura comes back from a break, usually he releases 2 or 3 chapters within the space of a month or two but then goes on a break again.



He has to do _some_ sketching/drawing during those breaks since the
quality of berserk hasn't decreased over the years.


----------



## The Imp (Apr 22, 2009)

It was an alright chapter. The drawings were fabulous but I'm disappointed that there were no words. 

There's only so long that you can just sit and stare at the pictures.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Apr 22, 2009)

New chapter was epic as hell, kind of refreshing actually not having to read and only take in the breathtaking artwork 

Griffith


----------



## Red Viking (Apr 22, 2009)

Nice chapter.  See everyone in 6 months for the next one! 

Just checking, but Griffith and the apostles are still supposed to be the bad guys, right?  _Right?_

The whole thing is still supposed to be a perspective flip of the coming of the Anti-Christ, right?


----------



## Jicksy (Apr 22, 2009)

new chapter? awesome panels as usual


----------



## DethStryque (Apr 22, 2009)

RivFader said:


> How about the first volume
> But seriously: Berserk is getting good right after we enter Gut's past, which is in Volume 3. Just keep going, it will be epic






YukiKaze said:


> I would say Vol.3 Chapter 2 the "real" Story of Berserk begins



I See if it jumps off at Vol.3 then i'll just keep going from where i'm at till i reach it since that isn't far off....



Segan said:


> Berserk's boring and Katekyo Hitman Reborn is interesting enough to warrant a set?
> 
> I feel the urge to say something really vulgar.



* Sighs * don't tell me your one of those '' my opinion is the best, if you say differently i neg rep you ''...it's called individuality.. besides don't u know?

* ahem ahem * I'm Rubber Your Glue... Your Words Bounce Off Of Me And Stick 2 U... NaneNaneBooBoo!!!!..... sad but true...


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Apr 22, 2009)

The start of Berserk was great to me, it kept surpassing my expectations.

But I kept expecting an explanation for the "God" of Berserk, as far as the Ganishka invasion, and now it turns out it's not a regular chapter.


----------



## Ice Cream (Apr 22, 2009)

> The whole thing is still supposed to be a perspective flip of the coming of the Anti-Christ, right?



I don't think it's a flip representation. The anti-christ in the 
medias I viewed shown him as a person who was well respected/similar
to being worshipped.

Didn't slann, or some other god hand/character, referred to Griffith's appearance as the start of the Age of Darkness? I don't recall where but I think it has something to do with the skullknight stating the festival will happen again.



Charcan said:


> The start of Berserk was great to me, it kept surpassing my expectations.
> 
> But I kept expecting an explanation for the "God" of Berserk, as far as the Ganishka invasion, and now it turns out it's not a regular chapter.



Well I guess miura has other plans for the idea of evil later on since
he scrapped its previous appearance.

Does anyone think ganishka's past will be a mini 'golden age'(1/2 volumes)?


----------



## Segan (Apr 23, 2009)

DethStryque said:


> * Sighs * don't tell me your one of those '' my opinion is the best, if you say differently i neg rep you ''...it's called individuality.. besides don't u know?


Now you're jumping way off my point.


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 23, 2009)

Art was amazing.

I was wondering where Rakshas was.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 23, 2009)

Subconscious said:


> Does anyone think ganishka's past will be a mini 'golden age'(1/2 volumes)?



2 volumes?


Nah not that much considering that most likely he´s about to die or start serving Griffith but i can see it lasting like 2 or 3 chapters, miura will probably only focus on why exactly Ganishka is rebelling against the God Hand. 



Sasuke said:


> I was wondering where Rakshas was.



Same here....think that he´s finally taking a chance to kill Griffith?


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Apr 23, 2009)

awesome dialogue this chapter:

Griffith: 

Ganishka: !!!

Rakshas:


----------



## DethStryque (Apr 23, 2009)

Segan said:


> Now you're jumping way off my point.



* Shrugs * srry?


----------



## Segan (Apr 23, 2009)

DethStryque said:


> * Shrugs * srry?


I don't care if you like Katekyo Hitman Reborn more than Berserk, but to call the latter boring and then wear the set of a shonen as generic as any other is just insulting.


----------



## Bender (Apr 23, 2009)

Sweet chapter sweet! 

Oh so that's where ya been Rakshas 

Makes me wonder how in the blazes Zodd didn't notice him


----------



## roujinziro (Apr 24, 2009)

Wow, there was no dialogue in that chapter, must have been a pretty easy chapter for the scans groups.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Apr 25, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Oh so that's where ya been Rakshas
> 
> Makes me wonder how in the blazes Zodd didn't notice him



Wonder if that's Rakshas's ability to jump in and out of shadows?

Ganishaka's flashback's gonna rock next chap


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 25, 2009)

great chapter. i was hoping to see griffith released (femta??? somethin).
and since drawing ganishka takes too much time i kinda hope miura killes him off quickly, not that i dont like ganishka, it's only timing isshe.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 25, 2009)

This chapter was pretty.


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 25, 2009)

It's always pretty, the price however is measured in time...


----------



## RivFader (Apr 25, 2009)

Svenno said:


> It's always pretty, the price however is measured in time...



May 4th is coming near...
Miura will deliver


----------



## Segan (Apr 25, 2009)

It's way too easy a win, but that was to be expected. Though, if there's to be a Ganishka gaiden, I'll be looking forward to it. That's at least a little bit of plot development of its own.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Apr 25, 2009)

So basically it was 'attack weak point for massive damage?' 

kinda anti-climatic but better to finish it sooner than later I guess, how come everyone is so certain of a Ganishka gaiden? just curious was it mentioned anywhere?


----------



## Segan (Apr 25, 2009)

Cyborg Superman said:


> So basically it was 'attack weak point for massive damage?'
> 
> kinda anti-climatic but better to finish it sooner than later I guess, how come everyone is so certain of a Ganishka gaiden? just curious was it mentioned anywhere?


It's being commented on the last page.


----------



## Muk (Apr 25, 2009)

could someone provide me with a ddl link for the new chapter


----------



## Segan (Apr 25, 2009)

It's up at bleachexile.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Apr 25, 2009)

Don't know if Griffith's going to just strike a weakpoint on Ganishaka with his sword to win, he might use a Godhand power on it or something


----------



## Fireball (Apr 26, 2009)

good ol' berserk. how i missed you


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Apr 26, 2009)

It would be so epic if the faces on ganishka could change expression

first it would be thousands of  faces when he came out

when he started killing it would be  faces

and when he finds out griffith has landed on him all  faces


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 26, 2009)

Re-reading Berserk again... The Golden Age arc is so brilliant... this is in fact one of the only manga I find myself wanting to re-read again once in awhile. Perhaps I'm overrating it, but it never keeps me bored... mark of fanboyism perhaps....

I also happen to fall into the group that believes the current arc pales in comparison to the earlier volumes. I'm probably wrong there as well, it's strange to not enjoy the story as much as I used to do.... meh I'm probably looking at things the wrong way...:\


----------



## Bender (Apr 26, 2009)

Ganishka Gaiden better not be too many damn chapters


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 26, 2009)

I wouldn't mind it.. as long as the chapter is longer than 19 pages... and doesn't drag on until next year. I want to get the elf arc started already..^^


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Apr 26, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Ganishka Gaiden better not be too many damn chapters



This 

I need to see Griffith's awesome Godhand powers and i'll be damned if Miura takes it away from me with Griffith's goddamn causality changing plot powers


----------



## DethStryque (Apr 26, 2009)

Damn! lol....just read most of his past and damn...


----------



## Bender (Apr 26, 2009)

Here's a theory I found on Skullknight.net 

Speaking of the significance of Griffith's second coming 

After reading 298 after such a long time away from Berserk, many images rushed into my head, primarily those introduced in volume 10 during Charlotte's explanation of how Midland was founded. The following is an exact transcription of Dark Horse's translation of that scene, juxtaposed with images of what I see as reoccurances of that empire 1000 years ago. This isn't a new concept by any stretch of the imagination. We all saw this coming, but it's good to review your history in order to understand what's happening now.

However, events don't always happen exactly as they did. After all, causality is a spiral, not a circle. These events aren't perfectly congruent, nor do I think they were meant to be. But there are overarching themes that fit both timelines. I'm sure not everyone will agree with some of the parallels I make, nor do I claim to have all the answers here, but I'm already excitedly anticipating discussion from this. 



> Charlotte: In those days, this continent saw constant warring between small city-states and different tribes. Apparently it was an age of rival warlords.
> Continuous warfare ruined the land, and due to food shortages, plague and the like, it's said that fully a third of the population died.
> Guts: (Doesn't sound too different from nowadays ... No progress).





> Charlotte: But finally, someone appeared who put an end to the warring age.
> Supreme King Gaiseric -- He was an emperor able to subjugate dozens of nations and establish an age-old empire encompassing the entire continent for the first and only time in history.
> 
> No one knows what country he came from or when or how he raised an army.
> ...



Griffith is actually called the God of Death on the battlefield in volume 5. Of course, Ganishka is also referred to as a Demon King in volume 27, and thus the murky water begins.



> Judo: Ah, that one I've heard of. The fairy tale of the Skull King.
> According to legend, I think he gathered workers from all over the empire, and forced them through hard labor to build a large capital city.
> Then the king lived in the utmost extravagance while levying heavier and heavier taxes on the people. The city ended up becoming a melting pot of feasting and pleasure ... at least I think.





> But God finally decided he couldn't condone the Skull King's deeds and sent five angels. By lightning and great earthquakes, the city was erased from the face of the earth, without a trace in the span of a night.
> Casca: Weren't there four of them?
> Judo: Oh, yeah?



Obviously, this scenario is a little more complicated. Wyndham is being decimated by Ganishka, and by the end of the night, it will have been wiped off the map. An "angel" did come to save the land from the tyranny of the evil king. He just wasn't the one destroying the city.

Judo: But what does a fairy tale have to do with this hole?
Charlotte: It's not just a fairy tale. At least, the city did exist.
Apparently the name of the city meant "Land in the middle of nations." So it received the name "Midland." And that city that fell into the ground by natural calamity ... is said to be sleeping still, just as it was then, in a place untouched by either sunlight or wind ... at the bottom of this hole.
Guts: Is that true?
Charlotte: All of that was taught to me by my history teacher. I don't know if it's true or not.
But it seems that after the emperor's death and the collapse of the imperial capital, the continent gradually became the territory covered with assorted countries we know today. The emperor had no children, so it isn't a direct line, but it is said that even out of all those countries, the Midland royal family is the only one that carries Gaiseric's blood.
It is said the Tower of Rebirth was built in order to seal that unclean past.

The same tower where Charlotte was held prisoner, and that was later possibly decimated by Ganishka.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Apr 27, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Here's a theory I found on Skullknight.net
> 
> Speaking of the significance of Griffith's second coming
> 
> ...



That actually makes me think if 4 angels decended on Gaiseric who may have been a Godhand at the time possibly because he wished to help the people then it may happen to Griffith since he seems to be helping Midland.

In the missing chapter that Miura removed the Idea of Evil actually states that Griffith has the choice to save or damn Midland since he's given free will, it's possible that Griffith wishes to truly do Midland good, this may however bring down the wrath of the other Godhand.

Of course that's only if Griffith's path follows the same course as Gaiseric's


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Apr 29, 2009)

More than Ganishka, I wanna see the stories on the Godhand when they were human especially Slann and Void, I have this feeling that Void and Skull knight knew each other when the Skull Knight was gaiseric :ho

Skullknight flashback will be called :memoirs of a Geisha-ric


----------



## Bender (Apr 29, 2009)

Cyborg Superman said:


> More than Ganishka, I wanna see the stories on the Godhand when they were human especially Slann and Void, I have this feeling that Void and Skull knight knew each other when the Skull Knight was gaiseric :ho



Well of course he was the Wiseman that he tortured and imprisoned when he was mad with power.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 29, 2009)

You know what i´m most excited for the next chapters?

Fucking Rak´shas. If Griffith didn´t brought the guy with him, there´s 2 reasons why he could be there and if he didn´t, the fact that fucking ZODD didn´t noticed him is pretty fucking amazing.

A) He wants to personally see Ganishka´s demise since he probably has some personal history or just some kind of feud with him, as he´s the only Kushan following Griffith and he made his way to show Silat how horrible Ganishka truly was by showing how he made the cannon fodder of his army

B) He´s there to keep his promise to Griffith and take this opportunity to finally kill him and take his head for himself, now that he´s pretty exposed (Well, if you don´t count Zodd that is)

C) Both


----------



## Muk (Apr 29, 2009)

do we know anything about when the next chapter is coming out 

not that he's doing another hiatsu or something


----------



## Memos (Apr 29, 2009)

Muk said:


> do we know anything about when the next chapter is coming out
> 
> not that he's doing another hiatsu or something



It says at the end of the chapter that the next chapter is due May 8th.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Apr 30, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> You know what i´m most excited for the next chapters?
> 
> Fucking Rak´shas. If Griffith didn´t brought the guy with him, there´s 2 reasons why he could be there and if he didn´t, the fact that fucking ZODD didn´t noticed him is pretty fucking amazing.
> 
> ...



My vote's C 

Rak´shas is awesome, too bad the next chapters a flashback and we won't find out what happens for a few months


----------



## Segan (Apr 30, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



There's an off-chance that Zodd didn't notice Rakshas, but there's no way in hell Griffith doesn't know that Rakshas is hiding in Zodd's wings. And Rakshas must know that.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Apr 30, 2009)

Segan said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> There's an off-chance that Zodd didn't notice Rakshas, but there's no way in hell Griffith doesn't know that Rakshas is hiding in Zodd's wings. And Rakshas must know that.




*Spoiler*: __ 



If Rakshas's ability is to dip in and out of shadows there's a good chance Zodd never noticed him but like you say there isn't any chance Griffith didn't notice especially since he problably created the outcome through Causality


----------



## Memos (Apr 30, 2009)

berserkhawk z said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> If Rakshas's ability is to dip in and out of shadows there's a good chance Zodd never noticed him but like you say there isn't any chance Griffith didn't notice especially since he problably created the outcome through Causality




*Spoiler*: __ 



I thought it was the 'Idea of Evil' who controlled causality and not the God hand themselves.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Apr 30, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was the 'Idea of Evil' who controlled causality and not the God hand themselves.




*Spoiler*: __ 



The Godhand can control Causality too problably due to being the Avatars of the IoE, it's one of the reasons everything goes Griffith's way and nothing can ever hit him.


----------



## MisterJB (Apr 30, 2009)

berserkhawk z said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> The Godhand can control Causality too problably due to being the Avatars of the IoE, it's one of the reasons everything goes Griffith's way and nothing can ever hit him.



Meaning he is unbeatable?


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Apr 30, 2009)

MisterJB said:


> Meaning he is unbeatable?



Only to those who exist inside Causalites flow, if Guts doesn't then he could possibly strike Griffith down or at least hit him.

The problem for Guts will problably be getting past the underlings and all Griffith's other powers to actually hit him, to anyone in Causalitys flow hitting Griffith is simply impossible.

It's explained a little on this page it's the reason he killed Flora and was hunting magic users, they exist outside of Destiny's flow and are therfore a threat to Griffith, well as much of a threat as Guts at least. 

Link <3


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 30, 2009)

Does the Skullknight exist outside the flow as well? Well probably captain obvious ''yes'' I'm just curious, since I didn't remember any of it, before you mentioned it now^^ 
Thanks..


----------



## Bender (Apr 30, 2009)

Yeah, and does Scherieke exist out the flow too?


----------



## tom (May 1, 2009)

it's not good when the whole chapter can be summed up in one sentence. granted, there's an and, but still.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 1, 2009)

Every human magician exists outside the flow of causality.




Svenno said:


> Does the Skullknight exist outside the flow as well? Well probably captain obvious ''yes'' I'm just curious, since I didn't remember any of it, before you mentioned it now^^
> Thanks..



Yes he does.

Guts has actually been compared with Skullknight alot recently, it´s hinted that Skullknight has a personal feud with Void much like Guts has with Griffith.

There´s also the fact that Skullknight was the last one who wore the Berserker armor before Guts, which slowly kills the wearer, possibly transforming into something akin to what Skullknight is nowadays.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (May 1, 2009)

Svenno said:


> Does the Skullknight exist outside the flow as well? Well probably captain obvious ''yes'' I'm just curious, since I didn't remember any of it, before you mentioned it now^^
> Thanks..


Yeah Skull Knights free from the flow of Causality as the Godhand couldn't tell that he was going to interupt the eclipse, i'm pretty sure Ubik mentions this as soon as Sk escapes with Gutts and Casca.


Blaze of Glory said:


> Yeah, and does Scherieke exist out the flow too?


Shierke's a Magic user and thus exists outside the laws of causality, at least from what i gathered. 


tom said:


> it's not good when the whole chapter can be summed up in one sentence. granted, there's an and, but still.


It is good when that sentence is "super fucking awesome chapter which Griffith poses in".


----------



## Muk (May 1, 2009)

*OHHHHHH FUCK YES!!!!*


----------



## Sasuke (May 1, 2009)

Holy shit!

That looks amazing 

I can't wait


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 1, 2009)

That pic is pure pwnage, no other words necessary lol.


----------



## Memos (May 1, 2009)

Oh....shit.....


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 1, 2009)

HOLY SHIT!


*Also, next time spoiler the damn thing.*


----------



## Muk (May 1, 2009)

Skull Knight Pierces your Spoiler tags


----------



## Fireball (May 1, 2009)

bama

woah woah woah


----------



## RivFader (May 1, 2009)

Oh fuck, Berserk is even more epic than the OP Spoilers....

Has anyone else noticed that Kubo's stealing from Miura in his latest chapter? :ho


----------



## Memos (May 1, 2009)

RivFader said:


> Oh fuck, Berserk is even more epic than the OP Spoilers....
> 
> Has anyone else noticed that Kubo's stealing from Miura in his latest chapter? :ho



I saw this spoiler and then the Bleach one and had to comment on it


----------



## RivFader (May 1, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I saw this spoiler and then the Bleach one and had to comment on it



At least he's copying good mangaka's now


----------



## Muk (May 1, 2009)

lol kubo trolling my berserk thread


----------



## RivFader (May 1, 2009)

Muk said:


> lol kubo trolling my berserk thread



He's trolling _*every*_ fandom, watch out!


----------



## Muk (May 1, 2009)

RivFader said:


> He's trolling _*every*_ fandom, watch out!



when he does troll Wow we know its the end of the world


----------



## RivFader (May 1, 2009)

Muk said:


> when he does troll Wow we know its the end of the world



He's already within WoW, hiding in the masses of Troll players all around the world.....


----------



## James (May 1, 2009)

Spoiler pic blew my face off.

No one saw that coming.

The break was worth it.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (May 1, 2009)

dat looks epic


----------



## Medusa (May 1, 2009)

holy shit ownad that was fucken surprise

dam I didnt see this spoiler before bleach spoilers


----------



## FrostXian (May 1, 2009)

Oh no..
This might be the beginning of the end for Skull Knight.


----------



## Saiko (May 1, 2009)

Holy Shit.


----------



## Flagg1982 (May 1, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> HOLY SHIT!
> 
> 
> *Also, next time spoiler the damn thing.*



I tried but *spoiler tags simply cannot contain that much win.*


----------



## RivFader (May 1, 2009)

Lol, someone tried to neg rep me because I said the spoilers were awesome 

Anyways, any scripts or additional pictures out yet?

Also something for the guys who are familiar with the latest spoilers for Bleach:


----------



## Segan (May 1, 2009)

Who cares about Bleach. That spoiler pic is pure awesomeness.


----------



## Hapayahapaya (May 1, 2009)

That spoiler pic.....wow.

*squeals like a girl*


----------



## Arcanis (May 1, 2009)

Holy fucking shit.

I know everyone's already said it but that double spread is just too amazing... I don't know what's going on but that's definitely one of the best pictures in all of Berserk manga.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (May 1, 2009)

Holy fucking holy shit, that's awesome

Words can't describe how awesome this pic is, next chapters going to be so worth all the waiting we put up with and then some


----------



## Hapayahapaya (May 1, 2009)

I like how Zodd has "WTF" plastered all over his face.

I also wonder how the heck did SK get there. Maybe he was Rakshas all along? Doubtful, but that would be a pretty nice twist.


----------



## The Imp (May 1, 2009)

Skull Knight vs Griffith 

Im glad that Griffith transformed back into Femto. We are about to get an epic fight. Sadly we all know the outcome of the fight. 

Hopefully Skull Knight doesn't get pwned too bad 





Once again.... 

Miura better not go on hiatus


----------



## Bender (May 1, 2009)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


    

THE SKULL KNIGHT RETURNS!!! 

Griffith it's about time you showed us your true form 

The whole world should see what you really are


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 2, 2009)

My mind has just been blown 

That is overkill in the win department. Beyond overkill.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 2, 2009)

Awwwww shit, what a great comeback.

Giant single horn as usual.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 2, 2009)

Hapayahapaya said:


> I like how Zodd has "WTF" plastered all over his face.
> 
> I also wonder how the heck did SK get there. Maybe he was Rakshas all along? Doubtful, but that would be a pretty nice twist.



I think he reveals in the troll cave that his behelit sword can teleport, thats how gutts who was deep in the cave came up behind schierke and the others.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (May 2, 2009)

Cyborg Superman said:


> I think he reveals in the troll cave that his behelit sword can teleport, thats how gutts who was deep in the cave came up behind schierke and the others.



He also mentioned in Qlippoth that he was saving the Sword of Resonance to defeat the Godhand, i guess it's time to see if it works 

Fight might be more than some people think since SK exists outside Causality Griffith can't control the outcome and can't see his sneak attacks coming, and Sk's gonna shove a SoR up his ass 

It's too bad Griffith has other Godly powers that we don't know about Sk's gonna get pwned


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (May 2, 2009)

probably the best 3 designs 

so who is everyone favourite design out of those 3 (add gutts too,his design is awesome)

so make it out of those 4?


----------



## Berserkhawk z (May 2, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> probably the best 3 designs
> 
> so who is everyone favourite design out of those 3 (add gutts too,his design is awesome)
> 
> so make it out of those 4?



Griffith/Femto 

Hell they all rock on the highest level's i'm just biased


----------



## Segan (May 2, 2009)

Is there a raw floating around?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (May 2, 2009)

berserkhawk z said:


> Griffith/Femto
> 
> Hell they all rock on the highest level's i'm just biased



yeah,I cant tell
all of them r awesome

*looks at his sig *


----------



## KLoWn (May 2, 2009)

Woah! Best spread ever?


----------



## RivFader (May 2, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> Woah! Best spread ever?



All time Top 5


----------



## The Imp (May 2, 2009)

The chapter is supposed be out on the 8th of May right?


----------



## Bender (May 2, 2009)

This is me after seeing this image


----------



## Berserkhawk z (May 2, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> The chapter is supposed be out on the 8th of May right?


Yeah it's supposed to be May the 8th but if it's anything like the last chapter it might be out a little sooner hopefully.


Blaze of Glory said:


> This is me after seeing this image


That must have hurt dude


----------



## The Imp (May 2, 2009)

Do you think Griffith transformed back into Femto because he wants to or do you think Ganishka started to fight back and forced Griffith to transform?


----------



## Berserkhawk z (May 2, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> Do you think Griffith transformed back into Femto because he wants to or do you think Ganishka started to fight back and forced Griffith to transform?


Don't know maybe he felt that now that he was out of sight from the nobles he'd make things easier by becoming Femto.

Or maybe if Miura really want's to piss us off Femto's not really there and it's merely a representation of what Griffith really is.


Gummyvites said:


> Wow.  I'm beginning to feel like Berserk may be completed before Muira dies.


Of course he'll finish it


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (May 2, 2009)

.................
read

Link removed


----------



## The Imp (May 2, 2009)

Isn't that old news?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (May 2, 2009)

I didnt fully believe it before

but now he is talking about it


----------



## MisterJB (May 2, 2009)

Question: Why is it that Gutts has two eyes in this page? Link removed


----------



## Quelsatron (May 2, 2009)

Answer: Miura made a mistake.


----------



## MisterJB (May 2, 2009)

thanks. The most obvious answer seems to be the best.


----------



## Muk (May 2, 2009)

isn't that just his eye lid on the left side and not his eye? cause you know he has his eye closed on the left

right should be open right?


----------



## MisterJB (May 2, 2009)

You can see a pupil on the left eye.


----------



## Muk (May 2, 2009)

then he made a mistake


----------



## MisterJB (May 2, 2009)

Muk said:


> isn't that just his eye lid on the left side and not his eye? cause you know he has his eye closed on the left
> 
> right should be open right?



BTW, we also made a mistake. The left eye is the good one.


----------



## Wuzzman (May 2, 2009)

I came in a manly way....


----------



## Solar Bankai (May 3, 2009)

That is such an epic spread.

But what are the odds on SK actually dying now?


----------



## Segan (May 3, 2009)

It's not like SK is actually alive, anyway.


----------



## Ennoea (May 3, 2009)

Please spoiler spoilers.


----------



## TicoTico (May 3, 2009)

This is going to be one awesome month.


----------



## Medusa (May 3, 2009)

jesus chriz I cant fucken stop thinking this pic in everyday... this is getting frustating

5 days more for raw? YOU'VE GOTTA KIDDING ME.. I WISH I DID NOT LOOK AT SPOILERS.. DAMMM


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 3, 2009)

Solar Bankai said:


> That is such an epic spread.
> 
> But what are the odds on SK actually dying now?



fairly high sadly



Segan said:


> It's not like SK is actually alive, anyway.



touche


----------



## Pintsize (May 3, 2009)

Why are you all getting excited by another chapter that will most likely have no dialogue? :ho


----------



## Nightfall (May 3, 2009)

I wouldn't be satisfied with SKs demise at this point in the story..... the list of powerful allies for Guts is pretty short already...

I'm still not sure if Guts will ever reach the Godhand in terms of power anyway.. Unless his inner beast somehow manifests itself more physically... well I don't know about that either... And I don't think people would like that either..

I mean his strength is his intense hatred, and from the chapter ''Howl from the darkness'' where his inner beast ends up warning him, that his chains are only temporary and that he will return.. i wonder what significance this will have in the future... and well there was also something about taking comfort in his current company. Perhaps there won't be a happy ending for Guts, I wouldn't mind... this Berserk after all

And is the beast sort of like a separate entity from Guts at this moment? or just a perversion of his ego?


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 3, 2009)

Pintsize said:


> Why are you all getting excited by another chapter that will most likely have no dialogue? :ho



Why do you need dialogue when you have epic pics :ho



Svenno said:


> I wouldn't be satisfied with SKs demise at this point in the story..... the list of powerful allies for Guts is pretty short already...



Agreed


----------



## Segan (May 3, 2009)

I don't see a happy ending for Guts. The rest of his current party might have some interesting outlooks for their futures after Griffith's been dealt with, if Miura doesn't kill them off, but that's it.

Same goes for Casca, there's no way she will get a happy ending. Even if her mentality is restored, she still bears the brand.


----------



## The Imp (May 3, 2009)

Segan said:


> I don't see a happy ending for Guts. The rest of his current party might have some interesting outlooks for their futures after Griffith's been dealt with, if Miura doesn't kill them off, but that's it.
> 
> Same goes for Casca, there's no way she will get a happy ending. Even if her mentality is restored, she still bears the brand.



I like the idea of Gutts fighting to the death with Griffith and they both end up dieing.

Do you guys think Griffith would rape Caska in front of Gutts again to just fuck with him.


----------



## Segan (May 3, 2009)

Femto raped Casca for the sole purpose of creating a flesh host for his later rebirth. There's little point in Griffith doing so again.

Not to mention that Casca probably won't be there when Guts faces Griffith.


----------



## Indignant Guile (May 3, 2009)

Griffith really wants Midland.


Wonder how he will be when he finally gets it.


----------



## The Imp (May 3, 2009)

Indignant Guile said:


> Griffith really wants Midland.
> 
> 
> Wonder how he will be when he finally gets it.




I think it is one of those types of things where it is more fun trying to get it than actually having it. I think Griffith will get bored with it quite quickly. Why want to be a king when you are a god?


----------



## Zephos (May 3, 2009)

Indignant Guile said:


> Griffith really wants Midland.
> 
> 
> Wonder how he will be when he finally gets it.



If you still think Griffith just wants Midland you obviously haven't been paying any attention.


----------



## Bender (May 3, 2009)

I found on a summary on the next chapter 

Kudos to SK.net yall 



> EDIT: Found this summary on another forum... scroll over if you care to read
> 
> If this is true then it seems like we will get a little bit of everything. Ganishka's history... Griffith's true nature. Skullknight... date for next episode.... Can't wait.. this will be EPIC
> 
> ...


----------



## Berserkhawk z (May 3, 2009)

Segan said:


> *Femto raped Casca for the sole purpose of creating a flesh host for his later rebirth*. There's little point in Griffith doing so again.


Wrong actually his host ate Guts child it wasn't meant to happen that way, problably why the Godhand shouldn't mingle with those outside of causality it only throws more spanners into the gears of fate for them to deal with.

It might actually be one of the reason's how Guts will beat Griffith actually since Griffith feels Guts child's emotions through his vessel.
this


Blaze of Glory said:


> I found on a summary on the next chapter
> 
> Kudos to SK.net yall



Holy crap i really can't wait this chapters gonna be super epic


----------



## Indignant Guile (May 4, 2009)

Griffith was angry at Guts forr abandoning him, so he fucked Casca, well thats what I think.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (May 4, 2009)

Indignant Guile said:


> Griffith was angry at Guts forr abandoning him, so he fucked Casca, well thats what I think.



Pretty much, Casca's rape had no meaning apart from breaking Guts down as revenge for leaving the Hawks.

At least that's my interpritation of it


----------



## Nightfall (May 4, 2009)

Do you think we will see signs of friendships between them again before the end of the story? From Griffiths part, I realise how unlikely that sounds, but seeing as he's using Guts son as part of his vessel, it wouldn't surprise me that much...

Or I'm not sure... perhaps Griffith doesn't even view Guts as a threat anymore... I'm not sure how to think of it really... but he had many chances to kill him, and he didn't... even knowing the person he his...


----------



## Berserkhawk z (May 4, 2009)

Svenno said:


> *Do you think we will see signs of friendships between them again before the end of the story?* From Griffiths part, I realise how unlikely that sounds, but seeing as he's using Guts son as part of his vessel, it wouldn't surprise me that much...
> 
> Or I'm not sure... perhaps Griffith doesn't even view Guts as a threat anymore... I'm not sure how to think of it really... but he had many chances to kill him, and he didn't... even knowing the person he his...



Not a hope in hell my friend 

There's no way Guts will ever ever ever forgive Griffith they may fight together in a future arc out of necesity, i won't rule that out but be friends again sadly not, Guts lost too much in Griffith's desperate sacrifice to continue his dream.


----------



## Jazzmatazz (May 4, 2009)

I don't suppose anyone has the image of Gutz being stabbed through the face, do yall? Or at least can point me to the chapter it happened in...


----------



## Nightfall (May 4, 2009)

berserkhawk z said:


> Not a hope in hell my friend
> 
> There's no way Guts will ever ever ever forgive Griffith they may fight together in a future arc out of necesity, i won't rule that out but be friends again sadly not, Guts lost too much in Griffith's desperate sacrifice to continue his dream.



True.. that's why I mainly said from Griffiths part, but I suppose it's impossible... That keeps reminding me what a great character he is really.....


----------



## VonDoom (May 4, 2009)

Segan said:


> Not to mention that Casca probably won't be there when Guts faces Griffith.



Of course she'll be there.  Otherwise Guts wouldn't be fighting with an awkward disadvantage with heightened drama.



Svenno said:


> Do you think we will see signs of friendships between them again before the end of the story? From Griffiths part, I realise how unlikely that sounds, but seeing as he's using Guts son as part of his vessel, it wouldn't surprise me that much...
> 
> Or I'm not sure... perhaps Griffith doesn't even view Guts as a threat anymore... I'm not sure how to think of it really... but he had many chances to kill him, and he didn't... even knowing the person he his...



The thing is, pre- and post-Femto couldn't understand how Guts could walk away from his dream/charisma.  I don't think we'll see Griffith showing friendship, but consternation on why Guts isn't just falling in line and loving him like everyone else on the planet.


----------



## Shrike (May 5, 2009)

I shat myself when I saw that spoiler pic, and no, I don't think SK will die in these stages of manga since he still has too much to explain to Guts.

He seems to have a personal vendetta against Void, like Guts has against Griffith. So is he trying to pick God Hand one by one, and so he attacked Griffith now?
Griffith is the youngest God Hand, they all have far more experience as demons. He seems to still be in stages of realizing his own powers. During the Eclipse he was looking in his own hand as if he thought "Wtf did I just do?". So, maybe he is the best choice for SK to take out first.

Still wouldn't make sense for the story that Griffith is the weakest God Hand, but who knows.


----------



## Segan (May 5, 2009)

Nah, Skull Knight always picks the God Hand he comes across first. Has been shown in pretty much every instance he encounters a God Hand.


----------



## Memos (May 5, 2009)

I'm pretty sure the SK hates all of the God Hand equally for what they did to him in the story whats-her-name told about the tyrant king.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (May 5, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I'm pretty sure the SK hates all of the God Hand equally for what they did to him in the story whats-her-name told about the tyrant king.



It's still possible that the SK isn't Gaiseric although it's becoming more likely that it is since Miura problably want's to finish Berserk this decade.

How awesome would it be if Sk splits Griffith in half with the SoR and Griffith simply pulls himself together between a dimension split and proceeds to own SK


----------



## Berserkhawk z (May 5, 2009)

Just noticed there's a dimensional tear right behind SK, that means he just teleport sneak attacked Griffith


----------



## Medusa (May 5, 2009)

more spoiler pics



wow what a atmosphere


----------



## Quelsatron (May 5, 2009)

Poor Ganishka :/


----------



## Agmaster (May 5, 2009)

How poor taste is it for Bleach jokes in this thread?  I mean, Skull Knight apparently got bored with Berserk and went to visit other manga.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (May 5, 2009)

Medusa said:


> more spoiler pics
> 
> 
> 
> wow what a atmosphere



Awesome :amazed


*Spoiler*: __ 



Poor Ganishaka so his son betrayed him and he tributed him


----------



## Bender (May 5, 2009)

Poor Ganishaka  

Looking at Ganishaka and his country from this point in view makes Midland look like elitist prosperous cunt-bags


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (May 5, 2009)

Femto vs Skull???wtf???? it seems this chap will be epic


----------



## KLoWn (May 5, 2009)

Medusa said:


> more spoiler pics
> 
> 
> 
> wow what a atmosphere


Is that like the entire chapter?


----------



## MisterJB (May 5, 2009)

I wonder why people are getting sad because of Ganishka.

He fed women to alligators, for goodness's sake.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (May 5, 2009)

any RAWs ?


----------



## Bender (May 5, 2009)

MisterJB said:


> I wonder why people are getting sad because of Ganishka.
> 
> He fed women to alligators, for goodness's sake.



And the King of Midland tried to rape his daughter and had Griffith tortured for an entire year.  Oh, and also he took his tongue.


----------



## MisterJB (May 5, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> And the King of Midland tried to rape his daughter and had Griffith tortured for an entire year.  Oh, and also he took his tongue.



Don't care about Griffith but that daugther raping scene was one of the most disturbing scenes in this manga. That and the horse with a human face saying "I'm gonna mount you."

Besides, I never said I cared about the old man. Still, feeding women to alligators and turning unborn children into freaks tops torturing a guy for a year.


----------



## Freija (May 5, 2009)

Wait what, when did we find out the backstory of Skull Knight... and what was it ?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (May 5, 2009)

yeah
me too,I dont remember it


----------



## Memos (May 5, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> Wait what, when did we find out the backstory of Skull Knight... and what was it ?



When one of the prostitutes from one of the recent arcs was talking about king Gaiseric, it was pretty obvious that he is now the Skull Knight and the four "angels" sent by god to punish him were the 4 God Hand at the time. It would also explain why he has such a strong vendetta against the God Hand.


----------



## Bender (May 5, 2009)

MisterJB said:


> Besides, I never said I cared about the old man. Still, feeding women to alligators and turning unborn children into freaks tops torturing a guy for a year.



You gotta be shitting me dude

At least they could live on with a purpose in life

Griffith couldn't do shit since he could barely stand on his own much less hold a sword.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (May 5, 2009)

yeah,yeah
when you mention it,I remembered it

do you know what chapters?


----------



## MisterJB (May 5, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> You gotta be shitting me dude
> 
> At least they could live on with a purpose in life
> 
> Griffith couldn't do shit since he could barely stand on his own much less hold a sword.




Yeah, working mindlessly for Ganishka. Great purpose.

Griffith, even tough be came crippled, still had people like Gutts and Caska, ready to fight for him. And he became a demon lord anyway.


----------



## Medusa (May 5, 2009)

about king gaiseric

Link removed


----------



## Memos (May 5, 2009)

Medusa said:


> about king gaiseric
> 
> Link removed



That's the one. Seems I was wrong about who told the story.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 5, 2009)

berserkhawk z said:


> It's still possible that the SK isn't Gaiseric although it's becoming more likely that it is since Miura *problably want's to finish Berserk this decade.*



Has he said this?


----------



## Berserkhawk z (May 5, 2009)

MisterJB said:


> I wonder why people are getting sad because of Ganishka.
> 
> He fed women to alligators, for goodness's sake.


I bet they deserved getting fed to alligators, problably said something about Ganishaka's beard 

Poor Ganishaka 



Charcan said:


> Has he said this?



Sadly not that was just a fan based guestimation on my part


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 5, 2009)

Too bad. At least there could be some resonance fencing by SK and psychokinetic hand moves by Femto in the meantime.


----------



## The Imp (May 5, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> yeah,yeah
> when you mention it,I remembered it
> 
> do you know what chapters?



I don't remember the exact chapters but it is when Gutts returns to rescue Griffith from the tower thing just before Griffith becomes a godhand.

EDIT: nvm already answered


----------



## Medusa (May 6, 2009)

raw this

I feel sorry for ganishka too.. dam its sad story


*Spoiler*: __ 



I can see SK cuts Femto in half at teh last page 




next chapter = may 22


----------



## Segan (May 6, 2009)

Ha, there's dialogue. Suck on that, Pint.


----------



## Mat?icha (May 6, 2009)

the minute i saw that sword i knew it was him he is sooooooo cool. cant wait for scan.


----------



## RivFader (May 6, 2009)

I actually like the last page of this chapter. Confirmed chapters are the best Berserk spoilers :ho


----------



## Berserkhawk z (May 6, 2009)

RivFader said:


> I actually like the last page of this chapter. Confirmed chapters are the best Berserk spoilers :ho



You said it, especially when things are getting this epic


----------



## MazzelBrazzel (May 6, 2009)

RivFader said:


> I actually like the last page of this chapter. Confirmed chapters are the best Berserk spoilers :ho




Well said, i think the same way. 

Can't talk about this last chapter since i'm still waiting for the scans


----------



## FrostXian (May 6, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> When one of the prostitutes from one of the recent arcs was talking about king Gaiseric, it was pretty obvious that he is now the Skull Knight and the four "angels" sent by god to punish him were the 4 God Hand at the time. It would also explain why he has such a strong vendetta against the God Hand.



It was the princess talking, God sent 5 angels to punish him, not 4, and the city vanished overnight, leaving only pits full of branded corpses.
He also loooooooveeeeeeeeeed skull helmets.


----------



## The Imp (May 6, 2009)

FrostXian said:


> It was the princess talking, God sent 5 angels to punish him, not 4, and the city vanished overnight, leaving only pits full of branded corpses.
> He also loooooooveeeeeeeeeed skull helmets.



They weren't sure whether it 4 or 5? The princess said 5 and one of griffith's rescuers said 4 (i forgot so many names, i really need to reread the manga ) It was left undecided.


----------



## Malumultimus (May 6, 2009)

Judeau's probably saying it, since he's a walking Wikipedia. (And 'cause he continues probing her right after that.)


----------



## Sasuke (May 6, 2009)

I miss Judeau, he was amazing.

Awesome chapter, can't wait for the next.


----------



## Bender (May 6, 2009)

GRIFFITH IS SKULLFUCKED! 

WIN!  WIN!  WIN! 


Poor Ganishaka......   

Seriously, I never hated him the first place anyone who goes up against Griffith is doomed to death.


----------



## The Imp (May 6, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> GRIFFITH IS SKULLFUCKED!
> 
> WIN!  WIN!  WIN!
> 
> ...



including the skull knight 

we all know that Griffith will pwn SK really bad


----------



## Bender (May 6, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> including the skull knight
> 
> we all know that Griffith will pwn SK really bad





Live baby! Live!


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 6, 2009)

Either Femto is immune to the Sword of Resonance, can regenerate whatever it does to him, or Zodd's growl made him raise a shield like he did to Gutts in case he didn't realize SK was there already.... here's hoping SK doesn't die without having another stern meeting with Gutts.


----------



## Sasuke (May 7, 2009)

I think Rakshas will somehow save Griffith. I hope not, though.

SK


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 7, 2009)

Wow, after this chapter everything else released by the end of the week will look tame by comparison. I liked how even though he choose that "painted black" effect on the Kushan flashback, you could still clearly see how batshit insane pretty much everyone was. I ended up getting curious to see them drawn normally though.

And while i don´t see SK dying here, i´m expecting some serious consequences for any character present there.

And Miura said that the story is around 60-70%, we´re all gonna finish reading Berserk when we´re on our 40s.


----------



## iander (May 7, 2009)

Sasuke said:


> I miss Judeau, he was amazing.
> 
> Awesome chapter, can't wait for the next.



Agreed, he will always be my favorite Berserk character.


----------



## Vault (May 7, 2009)

SK can hurt the God hand, proof was when SK came to the eclipse to save Gutts and Caska


----------



## Bender (May 7, 2009)

Btw I don't think you guys know this but this chapter just spelled bad news for Gut's. The prophecy has proven to be a piece of crap now that Griffith transforming into Femto has proven that he is the hawk of light  and darkness.


----------



## Memos (May 7, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Btw I don't think you guys know this but this chapter just spelled bad news for Gut's. The prophecy has proven to be a piece of crap now that Griffith transforming into Femto has proven that he is the hawk of light  and darkness.



Prophecy doesn't mean anything to someone outside the flow of causality.


----------



## Matariki (May 7, 2009)

Zodd will save Femto :3


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 7, 2009)

Vault said:


> SK can hurt the God hand, proof was when SK came to the eclipse to save Gutts and Caska



Hum...he didn´t hurt any of the God Hand at the Eclipse, Void has that dimensional rape thing going on and he made Skullknight attack himself. That´s why he made the sword of resonance, which can literally slice through dimensions, in theory, it´s the ultimate God Hand killing tool.

Which is pretty clever, the sword of resonance is made with the raw material of artifacts that can bind dimensions for summoning the God Hand.

Edit: Hum...i just realized that Griffith can transform into Femto in the physical word, even though he gained a physical body. Which makes him even more powerful.


----------



## Bender (May 7, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Prophecy doesn't mean anything to someone outside the flow of causality.



So you're saying SK can take down the *entire *God Hand


----------



## Memos (May 7, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> So you're saying SK can take down the *entire *God Hand



I didn't say their powers won't work on him, I just said that people outside of the flow can go against it. That doesn't mean SK or Gutts will actually win.

(obviously Gutts will win in the end but i'm sure you get what I mean.)


----------



## Vault (May 7, 2009)

Seiko said:


> Zodd will save Femto :3



Didnt you see Zodd's face, he was literally shitting himself


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 7, 2009)

Vault said:


> Didnt you see Zodd's face, he was literally shitting himself *in anger*



Fixed for accuracy.


----------



## Vault (May 7, 2009)

he was scared :rofl


----------



## Memos (May 7, 2009)

Zodd shat himself due to shock.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 7, 2009)

Vault said:


> he was scared :rofl



Come on man, this is Zodd we?re talking about.


----------



## Vault (May 7, 2009)

The same Zodd who SK raped at the eclipse


----------



## Memos (May 7, 2009)

Zodd isn't scared for his life, he is shocked at what just happened. He may even be scared for Femto.


----------



## Vault (May 7, 2009)

Scared for femto yet not scared for his life, that dont make much sense 

Femto >>>>>>>> Zodd and he knows this so if he fears for Femto's life then he knows his inadequate in this fight and knows his place


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 7, 2009)

Vault said:


> The same Zodd who SK raped at the eclipse



Exactly my point, Zodd gets his ass handed to him by Skull knight and he still fights every time he meets him, they´ve been going on for thousands of years.

It´s one thing to get shocked at an unexpected development like in this one but Zodd never once cowered in fear for his life.


----------



## Memos (May 7, 2009)

What deathbringer said, Zodd wants to die in battle, he is never scared for himself.


----------



## Vault (May 7, 2009)

His luck is gonna run out one of these days and these days is now


----------



## Memos (May 7, 2009)

Who do you think will kill Zodd, Gutts or SK?

I would go for Sk as they have had a crazy rivalry and Sk would fight him as Gutts fights Femto.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 7, 2009)

Well, since Skull knight is packing the Sword of Resonance, Zodd is probably going to die in the next chapters.


----------



## Munken (May 7, 2009)

Has this been posted yet?

303 by Franky House


----------



## Memos (May 7, 2009)

Munken said:


> Has this been posted yet?
> 
> 303 by Franky House





Thank you


----------



## The Imp (May 7, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Is Griffith really Femto?


----------



## Memos (May 7, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Is Griffith really Femto?



Yeah, that was surprising to me too.


----------



## Quelsatron (May 7, 2009)

waitwaitwaitwaitwait

Griffith is Femto?


----------



## iander (May 7, 2009)

Epic chapter!!! I liked Ganashika's background.  The art was just amazing.

I also think SK might be in danger here.  Hes got no allies at all and Griffith is definitely not going down.


----------



## Medusa (May 7, 2009)

This thread


----------



## RivFader (May 7, 2009)

Medusa said:


> This thread



I see what you did thar


----------



## The Imp (May 7, 2009)

Medusa said:


> *raasataime*



It will come true.


----------



## Mat?icha (May 7, 2009)

Medusa said:


> The Sales Effort and Monopoly Capital


 

what the hell? i disapprove this


----------



## Mat?icha (May 7, 2009)

i forgot to mention, i hope femto gets fucked up, really bad. it's about time griffith got some spankin' and lose his power (i guess god hands are immortal though).


----------



## RivFader (May 7, 2009)

Gummyvites said:


> Isn't that Femto's *only* attack?



Fixed it for you 
Telekinesis doesn't count, since it was just used for defense.


----------



## Munken (May 7, 2009)

Medusa said:


> Sabbia Style:The Crocodile fanclub.



holy shit


----------



## Memos (May 7, 2009)

That Femto, such a scamp


----------



## RivFader (May 7, 2009)

Femto - Raping your favourite characters since 1990


----------



## The Imp (May 7, 2009)

Mat?icha said:


> i forgot to mention, i hope femto gets fucked up, really bad. it's about time griffith got some spankin' and lose his power (i guess god hands are immortal though).




We all know that femto isn't gonna get his ass kicked. The preview for the next chapter basically tells us that. 

Also the godhand aren't immortal or SK would just be committing suicide here (either way he is ).

I think we will learn something really important in the upcoming chapters. SK's sword lets him practically escape from any situation, it'll be difficult though. This whole encounter would seem like a waste if we don't learn anything shocking or if someone doesn't die. 

Hopefully Miura delivers this whole encounter before he takes a break again.


----------



## Indignant Guile (May 7, 2009)

Shit was epic.


----------



## tom (May 7, 2009)

what the? femto might not really be griffith?


----------



## Matariki (May 7, 2009)

Vault said:


> Didnt you see Zodd's face, he was literally shitting himself



Zodd-sama isn't scared. just pissed off that SK got past him.


----------



## The Imp (May 7, 2009)

tom said:


> what the? femto might not really be griffith?



Maybe Griffith transformed into Zodd. 

Honestly i have no clue what Miura is trying to do.


----------



## MisterJB (May 7, 2009)

Double personality, maybe?


----------



## Berserkhawk z (May 7, 2009)

Epic chapter 

Although Femto>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>SK, sneak attacks from SK or Guts or anyone outside causality have the chance to hit a Godhand.

So if the SoR can hurt Griffith there's a good chance Griffith just got pwned, although i doubt it 

Poor SK he was an awesome character as well.


----------



## Munken (May 7, 2009)

Or maybe it's Rakshas? 	

we didn't get to see him this chapter right?


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 7, 2009)

Amazing chapter, ganishka had a sad flashback but such is berserk 

SK himself has said that Femto is someone unntouchable in this world, doubt he would attack if he felt he had little or no chance of hurting him at least.


----------



## Shrike (May 7, 2009)

Epic chapter.

"Is Griffith really Femto?" 
Wut? 

Someone MUST die in this encounter, it's about time =)
We all know Femto won't, but we sure as hell know that SK isn't a pushover who will go out like an idiot.

Rakshas seems really suspicious. Wonder what he is up to.

Can't fucking wait for the next chapter.


----------



## Sasuke (May 7, 2009)

I think Rakshas is "Femto" some sort of illusion, perhaps.

He was shown for a reason.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (May 7, 2009)

Spike_Shrike said:


> Epic chapter.
> 
> *"Is Griffith really Femto?"
> Wut? *
> ...



Miura's just trying to confuse us, the next chapters problably going to explain what the deal with Griffith/Femto really is


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 7, 2009)

Unrelated to this chapter but out of these 3 options

1) casca gets her memories back, is returned to normal and smexes gutts for protecting him and now fights with him instead of being the damsel in distress. 

2) her memories return, but the outcome is not as gutts wanted 

3) nothing happens, as the ship is attacked on its way to the elf kingdom 

what would you guys want?


----------



## Sasuke (May 7, 2009)

Option 1, I guess.

I miss badass Casca.


----------



## Memos (May 7, 2009)

I would want option 1 but I know we will get option 2


----------



## The Imp (May 7, 2009)

Number 2. 

It would be a very interesting, and Miura could do so many things with Casca. If she returns back to normal she will just go with Gutts, so much more can happen if their relationship has changed completely.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (May 7, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> Number 2.
> 
> It would be a very interesting, and Miura could do so many things with Casca. If she returns back to normal she will just go with Gutts, so much more can happen if their relationship has changed completely.



This exacty this, Miura's not into creating happiness anyway so there's not a chance he's going to make Guts happy yet/ever.


----------



## Shrike (May 7, 2009)

Well, May 22nd isn't THAT far off. I can wait for the next one...I think.

Anyway, Casca won't be the same, how can she?


----------



## Bender (May 7, 2009)

Btw now that Ganishaka's dead tell me you guys NOOOOOW do you think Daiba might join Gut's and his crew?


----------



## Memos (May 7, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Btw now that Ganishaka's dead tell me you guys NOOOOOW do you think Daiba might join Gut's and his crew?



Remind me who Daiba is.


----------



## Red Viking (May 7, 2009)

I _really_ want #1 to happen.  I was depressed for days when I first found out what happened to Casca.  If anyone deserves to catch a break, it's her and Guts.

But I honestly don't know what's going to happen.  If Casca is to recover, she'll have to deal with what happened to her, but Skull Knight hinted that she may not be ready, or may never be ready.

The one thing that gives me hope is the unresolved issue with the mysterious child she found.  If that is not Guts and Casca's son, I'm going to eat my own arm.  How he went from a disfigured, floating fetus to a normal appearance is speculation at this stage, but I'm willing to bet it has something to do with Griffith's resurrection and that the boy is tied to Griffith somehow.  Guts has been finding another reason to fight besides revenge and right now it's to protect and find a cure for Casca.  After this arc, we're finally going to get resolution to something that's been driving Guts for a really long time.  Change is going to happen.

I can see why others don't see Casca recovering: She's been like this for so long and the story is so depressing that it's pretty much impossible to see the status quo changing.   

But things will change once they get to the Fairy King and Guts' motivation will change again I think.  The question is what will make him go back to Midland and hunt down Griffith.  I can see one of two things: Him getting mad as Hell at Griffith that Casca's condition is permanent, or, to bring the kid back into the argument, him and Casca fighting side by side again to win back their son.

I think it's going to be the latter because, as of late, Guts has really mellowed out and has resigned himself of the possibility that Casca may never be cured.  In addition, the series has really played up the Nakama theme again and their child would fit right into it.


----------



## Shrike (May 7, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Btw now that Ganishaka's dead tell me you guys NOOOOOW do you think Daiba might join Gut's and his crew?



That's possible, I never thought of that.
I doubt it though.

I think Zodd will join Gatts in the end. He kind of looks up to him, almost. A human who is such a good fighter and struggler.


----------



## Bender (May 7, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Remind me who Daiba is.


----------



## Memos (May 7, 2009)

I don't see him joining Gutts seeing as they already have their magician. Maybe he might help them in future but only like Zodd once helped them.


----------



## iander (May 7, 2009)

I really hope it would be option 1 but sadly, this is Berserk and it will be option 2.  I miss Casca being awesome


----------



## Malumultimus (May 7, 2009)

I always assumed Silat would join Guts since he's sort of that recurring villain that's really moreso neutral and ends up reluctantly joining the hero team. He's been around too long to be a meaningless third party.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 8, 2009)

What the hell people?!

OF Course Griffith is Femto, haven´t you seen the freaking eclipse? The third volume?

What this chapter showed is that Griffith can transform into Femto in the physical word, even though he gained a physical body. Which makes him even more powerful.


----------



## Segan (May 8, 2009)

Or he was always this powerful, no matter the form. The human appearance is just for convenience purposes, methinks.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (May 8, 2009)

Segan said:


> Or he was always this powerful, no matter the form. The human appearance is just for convenience purposes, methinks.



That's what i'm starting to beleive.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 8, 2009)

Segan said:


> Or he was always this powerful, no matter the form. The human appearance is just for convenience purposes, methinks.



It´s an actual body, since the God Hand can't enter into the human world without a proper vessel, that´s why Slan used Troll guts to form a body in the Troll cave, it was a quick, shitty body but she said she wanted to step in for a quick look at Guts. Conrad also used Rats as a medium to enter the human world and spread the plague on Midland.

Griffith had a another Eclipse like ritual to get a physical body in earth, which turned out to be Gut´s son but after that, his ressurection on earth was a big deal sicne he returned as a human, sure he was clearly supernatural with all the shit he could pull on whims and Schierke said that the od surrounding was so much in quantity that it was merging the several layers of existence into one but it was common ground that Griffith couldn´t return to Femto since he had a physical body now.

Which turns out he can, that´s why i said he´s stronger this way.


----------



## Segan (May 8, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It´s an actual body, since the God Hand can't enter into the human world without a proper vessel, that´s why Slan used Troll guts to form a body in the Troll cave, it was a quick, shitty body but she said she wanted to step in for a quick look at Guts. Conrad also used Rats as a medium to enter the human world and spread the plague on Midland.
> 
> Griffith had a another Eclipse like ritual to get a physical body in earth, which turned out to be Gut´s son but after that, his ressurection on earth was a big deal sicne he returned as a human, sure he was clearly supernatural with all the shit he could pull on whims and Schierke said that the od surrounding was so much in quantity that it was merging the several layers of existence into one but it was common ground that Griffith couldn´t return to Femto since he had a physical body now.
> 
> Which turns out he can, that´s why i said he´s stronger this way.


That's just based on the assumption that the appearance matters in terms of power. Which I do not believe.

After all, the Femto now can only use the same host he's using in human form, so I don't see why he would be necessarily more powerful just because he transformed.

Also, your example with Slann is a bit out of context. She's got no human form, so you can't compare it to the form she took with all the troll interstines. If a better body increases her power, it would do so regardless of which form she takes with the host, be it human or God Hand-like.


----------



## Memos (May 8, 2009)

Segan said:


> That's just based on the assumption that the appearance matters in terms of power. Which I do not believe.
> 
> After all, the Femto now can only use the same host he's using in human form, *so I don't see why he would be necessarily more powerful just because he transformed.*



Because his human form may have limitations seeing as it is human, albeit a very powerful one.


----------



## Segan (May 8, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Because his human form may have limitations seeing as it is human, albeit a very powerful one.


Well, he's not human. I've abandoned that idea a long time ago.


----------



## Memos (May 8, 2009)

Segan said:


> Well, he's not human. I've abandoned that idea a long time ago.



I meant the vessel he was reborn in.


----------



## Segan (May 8, 2009)

But the vessel is the same, so the limitations should apply to both the human and God Hand.


----------



## Memos (May 8, 2009)

Segan said:


> But the vessel is the same, so the limitations should apply to both the human and God Hand.



Going by what deathbringer said here:


Deathbringerpt said:


> It?s an actual body, since the God Hand can't enter into the human world without a proper vessel, that?s why Slan used Troll guts to form a body in the Troll cave, it was a quick, shitty body but she said she wanted to step in for a quick look at Guts. Conrad also used Rats as a medium to enter the human world and spread the plague on Midland.
> 
> Griffith had a another Eclipse like ritual to get a physical body in earth, which turned out to be Gut?s son but after that, his ressurection on earth was a big deal sicne he returned as a human, sure he was clearly supernatural with all the shit he could pull on whims and Schierke said that the od surrounding was so much in quantity that it was merging the several layers of existence into one but it was common ground that Griffith couldn?t return to Femto since he had a physical body now.
> 
> Which turns out he can, that?s why i said he?s stronger this way.



It would matter seeing as being reborn would make a difference.


----------



## Segan (May 8, 2009)

That's not my point. There may be a difference in power when the God Hand is the Nexus realm and when it's in the normal world, due to the qualities of essence of whatever it's made. But I don't think there's a difference in power between the human and God Hand form, when the God Hand is in the normal world in both cases.


----------



## Memos (May 8, 2009)

Segan said:


> That's not my point. There may be a difference in power when the God Hand is the Nexus realm and when it's in the normal world, due to the qualities of essence of whatever it's made. But I don't think there's a difference in power between the human and God Hand form, when the God Hand is in the normal world in both cases.



Yeah, that's fair to say.


----------



## Quelsatron (May 8, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> What the hell people?!
> 
> OF Course Griffith is Femto, haven?t you seen the freaking eclipse? The third volume?
> 
> What this chapter showed is that Griffith can transform into Femto in the physical word, even though he gained a physical body. Which makes him even more powerful.



I was joking


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 8, 2009)

Segan said:


> That's just based on the assumption that the appearance matters in terms of power. Which I do not believe.
> 
> After all, the Femto now can only use the same host he's using in human form, so I don't see why he would be necessarily more powerful just because he transformed.



Well, judging with what Femto can do with what we´ve seen in the Eclipse and in the Slug Count God Hand summoning and comparing it with what Griffith has done when he got a carnal vessel, there´s a clear difference in what he can or cannot do. 

When he resurrected with a new body, he uses all of the apostles at his command to accomplish and prevail against situation in impossible odds instead of just stretching his arm and destroy whatever is on his path on a whim, like he did on the Eclipse.

Think of it like an Apostle, when they´re on their human forms, they have a fraccion of their inherent abilities and strength but are still clearly superhuman, Griffith is still obviously supernatural in nature but only by transforming into Femto does he has access to all of his God Hand powers, because then there would be absolutely no point to the Femto transformation in this chapter.



> Also, your example with Slann is a bit out of context. She's got no human form, so you can't compare it to the form she took with all the troll interstines. If a better body increases her power, it would do so regardless of which form she takes with the host, be it human or God Hand-like.



We´ve seen God Hand pull quick resurrections in the past with both examples that i mentioned but the fact is, There was a reason why such a big ass ritual was needed for a God Hand resurrection, if they could harness all their powers with any type of medium at their disposal, they could just self summon themselves into earth and begin an age of Darkness with ease, which is ultimately their goal, since they´re the agents of the Idea of Evil.


----------



## MazzelBrazzel (May 8, 2009)

Great chapter indeed this last one. Never thought that SK would appear in that place.

Seems like Zodd will not be on time to save Griffith from that attack...although i think Griffith will manage to block or evade in some way.

And Ganishaka is not dead yet...right? So many things can happen in the next chapter.


----------



## Ice Cream (May 9, 2009)

> What this chapter showed is that Griffith can transform into Femto in the physical word, even though he gained a physical body. Which makes him even more powerful.



Yeah, femto's appearance. =D

I wonder what he has in store for midland with this translation:

"Because people who carry the light, are inside the deepest of darkness."


----------



## Muk (May 9, 2009)

is the scan out already?


----------



## Memos (May 9, 2009)

Muk said:


> is the scan out already?



Been out for a few days. I think there is a link on the last page or the page before.

GO GO GO!!!


----------



## Berserkhawk z (May 9, 2009)

Muk said:


> is the scan out already?



The latest chapter of my KankKiba fic is up.

Enjoy my friend.

It's epic


----------



## Muk (May 9, 2009)

ohhh shit!!! 

too much awesomeness


----------



## Berserkhawk z (May 9, 2009)

Muk said:


> ohhh shit!!!
> 
> too much awesomeness



Indeed 

Femto jst got pwned


----------



## seastone (May 9, 2009)

This chapter was truly amazing. 

The artwork with Femto with the light was epic.(despite resenting the guy, it is great to see him again). 

Also it was awesome to see skullknight again and how brilliantly skullnight planned his attack. If he were to attack Griffith any sooner he would have been blocked by apostles. 

Anyone thinking that skullknight's weapon might not work? He wants to use the sword to entrap Femto into the vortex but is there chance that femto can use a similar power to free himself. Since as shown with Void, they can manipulate dimensions.


----------



## TicoTico (May 9, 2009)

I'm reminded why Berserk is _The Best_ out there.

Thank you everyone  'Tis a wonderful world.

Here's for hoping Skull Knight doesn't die. And Ganishka doesn't go out this easily.


----------



## Higawa (May 9, 2009)

TicoTico said:


> I'm reminded why Berserk is _The Best_ out there.
> 
> Thank you everyone  'Tis a wonderful world.
> 
> *Here's for hoping Skull Knight doesn't die.* And Ganishka doesn't go out this easily.



That would be sad!

He must not die!

We need some more information bout him!


----------



## Vault (May 10, 2009)

Is Griffith really Femto  that line 

Dont tell me berserk is now into bunshins


----------



## -ThanatosX- (May 10, 2009)

^ 

Wow the art of some pages was mindboggeling. Especially the one with Femto, Skull Knight en Zodd. Great chapter, can't wait for May 22nd!


----------



## Arakasi (May 10, 2009)

Fucking fantastic chapter.

Femto. Check.

Skullknight. Check.

Zodd. Check.

We know when the next chapter will be released! Check!!!


----------



## Berserkhawk z (May 10, 2009)

I wonder how Femto's going to pwn Sk?

Anyone want to place any bets TK hands, dropping a meteor on him, mental rape, returning the favour and trapping SK in another dimension?

Or maybe he'll simply turn back into Griffith and stabb him


----------



## Quelsatron (May 10, 2009)

Lightsaber battle


----------



## Memos (May 10, 2009)

Femto is gonna rape SK's horse and that's gonna drive SK to madness.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 10, 2009)

^Because he was so mentally stable before?


----------



## FrostXian (May 10, 2009)

Subconscious said:


> Yeah, femto's appearance. =D
> 
> I wonder what he has in store for midland with this translation:
> 
> "Because people who carry the light, are inside the deepest of darkness."


That quote was aimed for Griffith, it's about him being the "saviour" of Midland, but also being Femto.
Is Griffith really Femto..? What if those two are UNAWARE of each other or something?

What about the effects of SK's attack? That's not a normal sword, it cuts into dimensions and reality, do you think there's a change that the sword might pull apart Griffith and Femto?


----------



## Bender (May 10, 2009)

TicoTico said:


> Here's for hoping Skull Knight doesn't die. *And Ganishka doesn't go out this easily.*



He's already dead 


Look at the page where Femto closes his eyes and Ganishaka says he's being enveloped by light. It's very sad I was really starting to like him. :sad

Hopefully, SK rocks the shit outta Femto. 

Chapter ends with SK slashing  Femto   Here's hoping that his arm or wings fall off so he can feel the same Pain Gut's feels.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (May 10, 2009)

Next chapter, epic battle! i can't wait to read it


----------



## Wuzzman (May 10, 2009)

MaskedMenace said:


> This chapter was truly amazing.
> 
> The artwork with Femto with the light was epic.(despite resenting the guy, it is great to see him again).
> 
> ...




The God hand at best are still only a product of causality though they are at the extreme end its of it and hence control over causality. But SK sword is a made of a even more direct agent of casuality then the God Hand. So like apostile > god hand, maybe SK sword has a the potential to be stronger than the god gand.


----------



## MazzelBrazzel (May 10, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> What this chapter showed is that Griffith can transform into Femto in the physical word, even though he gained a physical body. Which makes him even more powerful.




Does this mean he transforms at will or is it due to the Sword of Resonance? I really didn't expect Skull Knight to actually land a blow on him this quickly.  I loved how the flashback didn't drag on, yet contained a decent past for the emperor. Also, did I see a tear in the emperor's eye as the light from Femto "hit" him?
This is an interesting development since SK landing a blow and Griffith transforming to Femto in this plane of reality is a major development, it seemed like this certain point, where Griffith and Ganishka are currently at, is an overlapping of the two planes, Reality and the Astral Plane, which could explain how Griffith was able to transform to Femto with ease. 

Well, I'm still stunned about this chapter and I'm sooo glad about how the plot is advancing.

Seriously, before I didn't have the slightest idea on how Griffith could of have handled Ganishka, altough I didn't have any doubt he would have handled him, one way or another, but is still refreshing to see how the final clash didn't go in any showing way and was still epic: a mix of psichological and methapisical.

About the next chapters 2 things may occur:

1)SK will fail (not saying that he will kick the bucket, even if its possible . I mean, he is against two captains of the Apostles and a fucking member of the God Hand , but at least he will bring someone else with him), and we will see how far Femto's powers go. This is what I think will most likely happen, seeing how Femto didn't react at all to SK. I don't think that he didn't notice him...

2)SK will succed and Femto will be greatly injured. Well, this would be an unexpected turn of events since it will be the first time in which we are gonna see the both protagonist and the antagonist being weakened as the story progress after having reached their peak:

For Guts in my opinion it was when he met Griffith at the Hill of Swords, since the power he has obtained from the Durga's Armor isn't his power and is actual body and even his spirit his weakening by using it. 
For Griffith when he ascended as a member of the God Hand since he was virtually unreachable and untochable hiding in the Abyss of the Astral World and influencing the fate af all mankind from there.

Well in this case at least Guts will be able to fight Griffith on more even ground.. .. And that said SK could kick the bucket even in this case..

Remember during the Eclipse, SK was too occupied with Zodd to confront Void and do anything about what occurred, so maybe there's a chance that he is capable of inflicting damage on the God Hand if they emerge from the Vortex themselves? Maybe SK isn't capable of going that deep? Maybe SK was lying in wait for Griffith to turn into Femto because SK can only inflict
damage on their "true" forms? 

From what I remember there have been 5 occasions in which a God Hand Member has actually been the "target" of a direct attack:

1)Femto vs Guts in the Counts Arc: Femto wasn't even touched by Guts and he just slammed him into the column with his power

2)At the Eclipse when Gut was attempting to free Griffith from the altar and his knife broke, the blade flew near Ubrik that was surprised and nearly hitted.
Altough this might only be a coincidence it might also signify that the God Hand are not immune from physical attacks, but they can voluntarying repel them, and if took by surprise they might get hurt.

3)At the Eclipse when SK entered in the Astral Realm he attampted to slay Void, but Void created a spatial destortion (sort of a "mirror") and the blade was returned against SK, altough SK didn't have the Sword of Resonance and attacked Void with his normal blade. 

4)The arrows against Griffith/Femto when he went to the fortress where he met Sonia, Grunberd, Locus and Rakshas. But this went more or less like the first one, with Griffith not being armed.

5)Guts vs Slan in the Qliphoth where Guts was able to "kill" Slan's host and suppress her power because it was said that the Dragon Slayer has been cursed by all the Apostles that has slayed and has become a sort of an astral weapon.

Ganishka vs Griffith in their first encounter was not a battle because they didn't actually battled.

Well, the interesting ones are naturally 2) and 5), considering them and considering that:

1)The power of the Sword of Resonance is way beyond that of the Dragon Slayer

2)SK said that Griffith attacked Flora because, altough he couldn't actually got hurt from her, her feared that she could bind him.

I think that there are chances that SK will be able to hurt Femto with the Sword of Resonance, but:
If the Sword of Resonance is formed by the behelits that SK has stored in his body, if and I say IF the behelits's power is somehow linked to the Idea of Evil and thus to the God Hands, wouldn't there be a chance that Femto won't actually be hurt from it? I mean, we have seen SK tear the "barriers" that divides the Worlds (Material and Spiritual) with it, and this is even beyond what the God Hand have showed, not saying they are not capable of it, but what can it actually do against them?

So many possibilities, my head just need to go at ease... Whatever...Miura...Arigatou Gosaimasu...
You Fucking Rule


----------



## Muk (May 10, 2009)

reading it cdisplay is far better than reading this chapter online 

full sized 22'' wide screen goodness 

i can't wait for the next chapter


----------



## tom (May 10, 2009)

what would happen if a powerful witch became an apossle?


----------



## James (May 10, 2009)

Random question, what was the last chapter Femto was shown in prior to this one? It hasn't been as long as the eclipse has it?

It's been years since I read the older chapters (I caught up to the manga in like 2004 or so and have followed the releases since then without reading the older ones since) so I don't have a clue if he's shown up since then, I just remember Griffith form.


----------



## Segan (May 11, 2009)

tom said:


> what would happen if a powerful witch became an apossle?


It's not very likely to happen. As implied by Skull Knight, witches and mages in general stand outside the flow of causality and thus aren't subjected to foreordained events related to the Behelith, which is required to become an Apostle.


----------



## ~L~ (May 12, 2009)

OMG femto and the skull knight in one chapter *faints*

can't wait for the next chapter <3


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 12, 2009)

James said:


> Random question, what was the last chapter Femto was shown in prior to this one? It hasn't been as long as the eclipse has it?
> 
> It's been years since I read the older chapters (I caught up to the manga in like 2004 or so and have followed the releases since then without reading the older ones since) so I don't have a clue if he's shown up since then, I just remember Griffith form.



In terms of chapters yes, last time was the eclipse

In terms of storyline I think he appears at the count's palace.


----------



## James (May 12, 2009)

Yeah I remember the Count part. It's amazing the last time Femto was drawn in the manga in a scene though was the Eclipse then...that means this is the first time we're seeing him in a chapter for like 15 years or something.


----------



## Memos (May 12, 2009)

James said:


> Yeah I remember the Count part. It's amazing the last time Femto was drawn in the manga in a scene though was the Eclipse then...that means this is the first time we're seeing him in a chapter for like *15 years* or something.



It sounds crazy when you put it into perspective


----------



## Muk (May 12, 2009)

holy shit has it been ages since femto appeared


----------



## seastone (May 12, 2009)

Indeed it has been along time since femto was in the manga. 



Wuzzman said:


> The God hand at best are still only a product of causality though they are at the extreme end its of it and hence control over causality. But SK sword is a made of a even more direct agent of casuality then the God Hand. So like apostile > god hand, maybe SK sword has a the potential to be stronger than the god gand.



Aren't the bererits so powerful because the idea of evil controls them directly? That you cannot prevent them from falling into the right hands? 

Though you could be right.


----------



## Bender (May 13, 2009)

Picked this possibility up at Skullknight.net 

But what if Rakshas is a double agent of Skull knight's?


----------



## Berserkhawk z (May 13, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Picked this possibility up at Skullknight.net
> 
> *But what if Rakshas is a double agent of Skull knight's?*



That would be epic beyond words


----------



## Random Member (May 16, 2009)

Just started reading this again. Wyald is a beast. He ate a fucking live horse!!


----------



## Berserkhawk z (May 16, 2009)

Random Member said:


> Just started reading this again. Wyald is a beast. He ate a fucking live horse!!



I'm pretty sure there was a live human on the horse too 

But yeah Wyald did kick ass, it's too bad we will never know his past like who he tributed to become an apostle


----------



## Muk (May 16, 2009)

who's wyad?


----------



## Random Member (May 16, 2009)

Muk said:


> who's wyad?


----------



## Medusa (May 16, 2009)

wyald throws giant-prisoner-guy into teh sky when get impaled by iron rod at teh top of tower I was like holy shit

I love dat scene


----------



## furious styles (May 17, 2009)

damn yo, shit just got REAL


----------



## Vault (May 17, 2009)

Random Member said:


> Just started reading this again. Wyald is a beast. He ate a fucking live horse!!



Too bad Zodd fodderised him


----------



## Meztryn (May 17, 2009)

Pfft, Wyad's another ingrate, Zodd's the real shit.

And, honestly, I can't wait for the next chapter - I need to see some Serpico in action.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 17, 2009)

MazzelBrazzel said:


> Does this mean he transforms at will or is it due to the Sword of Resonance? I really didn't expect Skull Knight to actually land a blow on him this quickly.  I loved how the flashback didn't drag on, yet contained a decent past for the emperor. Also, did I see a tear in the emperor's eye as the light from Femto "hit" him?
> This is an interesting development since SK landing a blow and Griffith transforming to Femto in this plane of reality is a major development, it seemed like this certain point, where Griffith and Ganishka are currently at, is an overlapping of the two planes, Reality and the Astral Plane, which could explain how Griffith was able to transform to Femto with ease.



From this chapter, it shows that Griffith has the capacity to transform at will since he only did at this specific point in time, in the heart of Ganishka, who absorved the essence of the into himself through the use of his artificial behelit. He´s not taking any chances.

And his talk of "true light coming from the darkness" is referring to Griffith´s journey as Femto. During his campaign to realize his dream he depicts himself to  his most needed subordinates as the Hawk of Light (The Pope being the most important) to reinforce himself as a shining beacon of hope for Midland, while in fact, he´s Femto, the Hawk of Darkness from the prophecy which is the responsible for the beginning of the Age of Darkness for the world.

Which was kinda ambiguous really, Ganiskha is telling that the world as it is nothing but darkness, due to his horrible, fear and hate filled life yet Griffith told him that it´s nothing compared to what he will do to the Earth, it´s as if he´s not going to kill Ganiskha. Or it could be a trick, i don´t really know.

The sword of resonance was made so that Skullknight can go through the defenses of the God Hand since A) the God Hand only exist in the inner layers of existence (Griffith being the exception since he reincarnated) and B) THe God hand manipulate space and time at will as seen with Void who deflected SK´s attack to himself, since the Sword of resonance is composed of his original sword covered in raw behelits, the artifact that bind space and opens dimension, it´s actually the perfect weapon against the God Hand.

Now if it works or not, remains to be seen in the next chapter.

One interesting thing that it was revealed in the HQ release of the Evil Genius, Ganishka was the one who was actually poisoned by his mother and not the other way around, his mother wanted Ganishka´s younger brother to rise as king. Ganishka managed to survive, killed his own brother and his mother then committed suicide. Shit´s fucked up.


----------



## Bender (May 17, 2009)

5 days left till the next chapter my fellow Berserkers


----------



## Meztryn (May 18, 2009)

Damn, can't wait - 5 days before total epicness


----------



## Muk (May 18, 2009)

ohh gimme dd link to EG's HQ release plz


----------



## MazzelBrazzel (May 18, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> One interesting thing that it was revealed in the HQ release of the Evil Genius, Ganishka was the one who was actually poisoned by his mother and not the other way around, his mother wanted Ganishka?s younger brother to rise as king. Ganishka managed to survive, killed his own brother and his mother then committed suicide. Shit?s fucked up.




Yep, from the other release i had that impression to, now Evil-Genius cleared the story about Ganishka's past


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 18, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> 5 days left till the next chapter my fellow Berserkers



I would lol so hard if skull knight next chapter cut down griffith, turned to face zodd and was all


----------



## The Imp (May 18, 2009)

Are there any spoilers out?


----------



## Muk (May 18, 2009)

Cyborg Superman said:


> I would lol so hard if skull knight next chapter cut down griffith, turned to face zodd and was all



at least it is safe to say skull knight is capable of escaping the current situation should all else fail 

that skull horse of his is epic


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 18, 2009)

Keep it spoilered this time if we get any early shit, _please_.


----------



## Muk (May 18, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Keep it spoilered this time if we get any early shit, _please_.


LOL 

you'd want to keep the awesomeness of skull knight and fempto, who hasn't appeared in 15 years, spoilered?


----------



## manrae (May 19, 2009)

Holy Shat, Berserk is BACK!!!


----------



## Slacker (May 19, 2009)

New chapters or what?


----------



## Muk (May 19, 2009)

Swine Flu said:


> New chapters or what?


4 days left


----------



## Slacker (May 19, 2009)

About time...I haven't read Berserk in a fuck load of time.


----------



## Blackstaff (May 19, 2009)

Spoilers from MH :


*Spoiler*: __ 







Femto is angry

Some text with it :

第304話　亀裂　　21P 　見開き4つ　

グリ空間を歪め髑髏の一撃はガニさんへ
二度にわたる転生と更なる幽界の深きに達する一太刀で因果の実は結ばれ扉を開く
ガニ真っ二つに。登頂部から光が溢れ出る。
ガニは渇望した光になりその光は世界を包み込み新世界が現れる。　次回に続く

三浦　一番忙しく一番すすまなかった章がようやく終わる。
__________________
(ｷﾀ━━━━━━(ﾟ∀ﾟ)━━━━━━ !!!!!)

心臓がドキドキドキドキ!!!! 




RAW is already out at Mangahelpers !


----------



## Vault (May 19, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Femto survived it seems


----------



## Berserkhawk z (May 19, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Femto looks pissed, poor SK's about to get crushed


----------



## Vault (May 19, 2009)

berserkhawk z said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Femto looks pissed, poor SK's about to get crushed




*Spoiler*: __ 



No way is SK getting raped  

He cant die, not yet


----------



## Berserkhawk z (May 19, 2009)

Vault said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Sadly things look as if their turning that way, SK problably thought he had a shot with the SoR, now that it's failed SK's gonna get a taste of Femto's wrath


----------



## Segan (May 19, 2009)

Yeah, right...


----------



## Bender (May 19, 2009)

HOLY SHIT!

He manipulated SK's sword of resonance


----------



## Vault (May 19, 2009)

No way  just no


----------



## Bender (May 19, 2009)

Whatever distorted space and used his SOR to distort space and cut Ganishaka in half  

Seriously, if there nothing that can harm a God Hand?


----------



## Memos (May 19, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Whatever distorted space and used his SOR to distort space and cut Ganishaka in half
> 
> Seriously, if there nothing that can harm a God Hand?



The Dragon Slayer.


----------



## Medusa (May 19, 2009)

scan - Say what?

awesome chapter, cant wait for new world.. 

yess! june 12! dat is greaat


----------



## VonDoom (May 19, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> The Dragon Slayer.



Maybe, but the irony will be that it will only be effective if wielded by an elf.


----------



## Bender (May 19, 2009)

Can you guys believe it SK just triggered the age of darkness


----------



## Berserkhawk z (May 19, 2009)

What the hell even a cut in space and time can't damage a Godhand :amazed

Epic chapter is epic


----------



## Fireball (May 19, 2009)

bama


i don't know what the fuck is going on 




but whatever it was it was godlike


----------



## Berserkhawk z (May 19, 2009)

I thought SK was outside of Causality's flow and thus couldn't have his actions controlled or predicted by the Godhand?

It's possible that maybe Griffith predicted this without use of his powers and waited in anticipation?


----------



## Bender (May 19, 2009)

Preview for 305

................
........
...
One word



*FUCKED*


----------



## Berserkhawk z (May 19, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Preview for 305
> 
> ................
> ........
> ...



Holy fucking holy shit, that's IoE in the real world.

The world's quite literally fucked 

Any powerup Guts gets problably won't help at this point


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 19, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Preview for 305
> 
> ................
> ........
> ...



Bricks, they were shat


----------



## Fireball (May 19, 2009)

fucked


----------



## Berserkhawk z (May 19, 2009)

I think that the populace of Berserk should start praying and hope that there's a god nicer than the one about to fuck them up


----------



## Bender (May 19, 2009)

It's a good thing Gut's and co are on a luxury crew ride


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 19, 2009)

People, people, that´s a shop. 

Trolled have you been, regardless how fucking awesome that concept is.

About the chapter, i was literally fucking speechless at the events, i sure as hell wasn´t expecting it, as anyone else on the internet for that matter, and it looks like Griffith just poured down the contents of the Astral World that Ganishka had swallowed to become his Tentacle Godzilla guy, which in turned is engulfing the world. When the "astral wave" reached the people down below, the effects on them looked exactly like when Schierke and Farnese were in their astral forms.

What does this mean for the world of Midland....i honestly don´t know...are the layers of existence merging? Will every paranormal creatures and entities now exist in the same reality of humans? If so, what then?


This doesn´t look exactly the start of the age of Darkness to me, i really don't know what will happen. 

And here i though this was going to be just another fighting chapter, My God, i love this manga.




> It's possible that maybe Griffith predicted this without use of his powers and waited in anticipation?



Actually, that´s exactly it. Femto says: "Wherever time reaches a junction point you appear, the Skull Knight, the one who pursues the God Hand."

Skullknight, immune to the flow of causality or not, ends up being predictable in his moves since all he wants to do is kill the God Hand. The simplicity of it....is fucking genius really.


----------



## Bender (May 19, 2009)

I couldn't tell whether it was real or not either my friends 

Gotcha 

Although it could happen 


Seriously so SK's actions were predicted or seen coming? I'm confused


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 19, 2009)

So SK's fate is still uncertain.



Deathbringerpt said:


> People, people, that?s a shop.
> 
> Trolled have you been, regardless how fucking awesome that concept is.





Even then, this was some cliffhanger.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (May 20, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> People, people, that?s a shop.
> 
> Trolled have you been, regardless how fucking awesome that concept is.



Berserkhawk z dislikes being fooled especially when it comes to Berserk 

Oh well it would have been awesome maybe Miura should troll the fandom for this concept


----------



## Segan (May 20, 2009)

berserkhawk z said:


> Berserkhawk z dislikes being fooled especially when it comes to Berserk
> 
> Oh well it would have been awesome maybe Miura should troll the fandom for this concept


If you had read the raw online on mangahelpers you would've known that.


----------



## Mat?icha (May 20, 2009)

what the fuck just happened there? i was hoping to see griffith to die, honestly i didnt get what happened. i better read it again once i get home, my room is crawling with my bosses.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 20, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Pours out a 40 for Skull Knight. You went down like a champ.




Looks like the story might climax soon.


----------



## Eldritch (May 20, 2009)

Oh fuck me I clicked those spoilers when I shouldn't have


----------



## Mat?icha (May 20, 2009)

i dont understand it myself why, but i feel very sad/down right now. damn miura, u dare to kill skull kniight, he's the only coolest character ever in Berserk. i'l cross my fingers and pray for him to appear in the next chapter. let's all pray together.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (May 20, 2009)

Segan said:


> If you had read the raw online on mangahelpers you would've known that.



I got a bit ahead of myself without double checking the source 

Can you blame me though what a cliffhanger that would have been


----------



## Matariki (May 20, 2009)

Mat?icha said:


> i dont understand it myself why, but i feel very sad/down right now. damn miura, u dare to kill skull kniight, he's the only coolest character ever in Berserk. i'l cross my fingers and pray for him to appear in the next chapter. let's all pray together.



What are you talking about?


----------



## Sasuke (May 20, 2009)

This is an interesting turn of events


----------



## Mat?icha (May 20, 2009)

Seiko said:


> What are you talking about?


 
well, i got confused lil bit, people tlaking about SK beig killed, which i didnt see clear sign of it. just showing my love for skull knight


----------



## Vault (May 20, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> I couldn't tell whether it was real or not either my friends
> 
> Gotcha
> 
> ...



Femto is truelly awesome he didnt wanna get his hands dirty so he predicted SK will show up so he decided to let SK do his dirty work.

And How is SK dead  

He can just cut into time and space and gtfo ¬__¬


----------



## Medusa (May 20, 2009)

SK is not dead


----------



## Muk (May 20, 2009)

someone link me to the spoilers  or chapter or whatever


----------



## Segan (May 20, 2009)

@Medusa: That's not Chrona, Medusa's daughter, in your sig, is it?


----------



## Quelsatron (May 20, 2009)

Muk said:


> someone link me to the spoilers  or chapter or whatever





Medusa like 1 page ago said:


> scan - *Your Love Could Keep My Heart Alive*
> 
> awesome chapter, cant wait for new world..
> 
> yess! june 12! dat is greaat


Here you go


----------



## Medusa (May 20, 2009)

Segan said:


> @Medusa: That's not Chrona, Medusa's daughter, in your sig, is it?



that girl looks like chrona?.. theres something wrong with ur eyes 

uhh its random girl with gutz style 

Read more about basic competitive play here.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 20, 2009)

Skullknight is not dead, he just made his first fuckup in the series, which turned out to be of *world shattering* proportions.


----------



## Vault (May 20, 2009)

He didnt fuck up, Femto was prepared for him.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 20, 2009)

Vault said:


> He didnt fuck up, Femto was prepared for him.



And that?s why he fucked up, for all the preparations that Skullknight has been doing throughout the whole manga, his first actual try to kill the God Hand with his new weapon was a total and utter failure.


----------



## Muk (May 20, 2009)

well brit shatss!!! awesome chapter

and fucking fempto he has too much power xD


----------



## Vault (May 20, 2009)

Im pretty sure it would have worked on the others its just Femto is a master tactician and he noticed that SK only attacks at a certain point in time.


----------



## Segan (May 20, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> And that´s why he fucked up, for all the preparations that Skullknight has been doing throughout the whole manga, his first actual try to kill the God Hand with his new weapon was a total and utter failure.


It's not like Skull Knight has much choice here, with his limited capabilities and resources compared to the God Hand.

He has only a shot at a God Hand, when he manages to reach a point of anomaly within the flow of causality, which he admitted himself. And if Femto capitalizes on that limit, then SK is pretty much powerless. No wonder he's been going for it for a whole millenium without much success.


----------



## cha-uzu (May 20, 2009)

Crazy chapter! I cannot wait till the 12th! I wonder what kind of dark world will appear. Or will it even be dark at first!? Will gutts and co, be enshrouded like the others were? Or are they too far away!?


----------



## Memos (May 20, 2009)

cha-uzu said:


> Crazy chapter! I cannot wait till the 12th! I wonder what kind of dark world will appear. Or will it even be dark at first!? *Will gutts and co, be enshrouded like the others were? Or are they too far away!?*



I'd say the magic of Elfheim will protect them if it reaches them.

It'll probably seem light and perfect at first but then will turn into a world resembling the eclipse.


----------



## Muk (May 21, 2009)

did anyone notice that the humans that go 'enveloped' in the light had this texture that was similar to the witch when she went ablaze? 

or when silke goes into the ethereal realm to summon spirits?


----------



## Random Member (May 21, 2009)

Holy shit! Farnese almost got fucked by a horse!! This shit just keeps getting better and better the more I read on!


----------



## The Imp (May 21, 2009)

oh shit 

we all knew SK was gonna fail anyway


----------



## Muk (May 21, 2009)

fempto is way too powerful

bending space sword slashes !!!! that's like unheard off


----------



## The Imp (May 21, 2009)

Muk said:


> fempto is way too powerful
> 
> bending space sword slashes !!!! that's like unheard off



making Gutts victory at the end that much more awesome


----------



## Dionysus (May 21, 2009)

So, will the Godhand now exist in the "real" world?



kurono76767 said:


> making Gutts victory at the end that much more awesome


Let us toast to the coming catharsis.  To victory in 2020!


----------



## Red Viking (May 22, 2009)

The question is, what happens now that the two worlds have merged?


----------



## seastone (May 22, 2009)

I predicted that Femto might have a power like dimension manipulation to avoid the sword strike. Though I never imagine for one moment that Skull knight would have a direct role in the end of Ganishka.

That was a brilliant twist. 



Red Viking said:


> The question is, what happens now that the two worlds have merged?



I guess Griffith will build his own kingdom.


----------



## Higawa (May 22, 2009)

SK 

why?

Fuck griffith!

Guts needs to make the job now!


----------



## Berserkhawk z (May 23, 2009)

Griffith's tactics coupled with the powers of a Godhand makes for a near unbeatable opponent.

Guts is gonna have to pull out all the stops to beat Griffith


----------



## seastone (May 23, 2009)

berserkhawk z said:


> Griffith's tactics coupled with the powers of a Godhand makes for a near unbeatable opponent.
> 
> Guts is gonna have to pull out all the stops to beat Griffith



Gut's only hope in defeating Griffth is his son sabotaging him since the child does have some influence. 

It has a certain irony. Femto raping Caska, you could say was the only time Femto did an act one could consider human(wanting to punish Guts for personal reasons) and that act will be his undoing.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (May 25, 2009)

MaskedMenace said:


> Gut's only hope in defeating Griffth is his son sabotaging him since the child does have some influence.
> 
> It has a certain irony. Femto raping Caska, you could say was the only time Femto did an act one could consider human(wanting to punish Guts for personal reasons) and that act will be his undoing.



Yeah quite possibly how Guts will win, still very ironic how Griffith may have created the only weakness he has


----------



## The Imp (May 25, 2009)

berserkhawk z said:


> Yeah quite possibly how Guts will win, still very ironic how Griffith may have created the only weakness he has



.......................


----------



## Muk (May 26, 2009)

didn't he separate himself from the child? i thought going to face guts and meeting casca in that snow scene made it clear that he had separated himself from the child

i still say it won't be something as cheesy as the child somehow influencing griffith powers

berserk is far too awesome for some cheesy shonen type weakness


----------



## seastone (May 26, 2009)

Muk said:


> didn't he separate himself from the child? i thought going to face guts and meeting casca in that snow scene made it clear that he had separated himself from the child



How was it implied that he separated himself from the child with the snow scene?He only became aware of the child's existence in him.

Besides I am not sure how that will work since the child is a part of Griffith.  



> i still say it won't be something as cheesy as the child somehow influencing griffith powers



Until Guts gets a new power that can kill Griffith or Griffith has a new weakness.
There are not really many options besides Gut's son sabotaging Griffith.

Seriously can you see how guts will kill a god hand? 

Skull Knight has been trying for centuries and he is much more powerful then Guts.


----------



## Segan (May 26, 2009)

Not to mention, that SK's weapon has to be hella lot more powerful than Guts' Dragonslayer.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 26, 2009)

Any of you noticed that the Apostles weren´t present when the Battlefield was covered with the Astral Plane´s essence?

We only saw the human´s presence when it happened.

Wonder what that means?

I hope that we´ll also get to see the Astral Wave reach Guts and his group, i also wonder what Schierke and Farnese, who are able to traverse into the Astral realm, will be able to do now. Will they be able to go to the deeper layers of existence?


----------



## spirishman (May 26, 2009)

where do you guys get your chapters, I can't find them anywhere and I've been wanting to catch up


----------



## Berserkhawk z (May 26, 2009)

spirishman said:


> where do you guys get your chapters, I can't find them anywhere and I've been wanting to catch up



Link removed

Enjoy


----------



## Random Member (May 26, 2009)

Wow. Griffith's swagger after reviving from that baby is incredible. Just about everyone in the manga that wasn't Kushan or named Gutts became his groupie. 

Also, Farnese is one messed up chick.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 27, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Any of you noticed that the Apostles weren´t present when the Battlefield was covered with the Astral Plane´s essence?
> 
> We only saw the human´s presence when it happened.



Well maybe they were still there, we only saw close-ups of some human groups and faces.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (May 27, 2009)

Or maybe their physical bodies got destroyed when the gate opened


----------



## Berserkhawk z (May 28, 2009)

Let'sFightingLove
Sad news guys the Author of Guin Saga "Kaoru Kurimoto" died recently, this is a huge loss as her work was a massive influence to Berserk 

If anything maybe this loss will show Miura the importance of finishing his life's work


----------



## Bender (May 29, 2009)

^

Unh-huh


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (May 30, 2009)

You know for someone whose been around since the last eclipse The Skull Knight aint any smarter. He just went and did The God Hands work for them
lol


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 30, 2009)

Oh wow...i hope she had some notes about the overall plot because if such a long novel series just stops midtrack like that.....it sucks royally.


----------



## Segan (May 30, 2009)

She had cancer for a while, apparently, so it's not unexpected.


----------



## Bender (May 30, 2009)

Now Miura's gonna have to work ten times harder   

R.I.P. Guin Saga author


----------



## The Imp (May 30, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Now Kishi's gonna have to work ten times harder
> 
> R.I.P. Guin Saga author



Kishi?????????????????????????


----------



## Muk (May 30, 2009)

kishi is a smoker (i am guessing) and he wants naruto to finish :lol xD


----------



## Malumultimus (May 30, 2009)

I kinda' don't get what just happened... Anyone want to explain? I never really understood the dimensions and "the flow of causality" either.


----------



## Stalin (May 30, 2009)

I plan to buy the whole series on dvd, i sae a dvd that contained all 25 episodes at best buy of $30.


----------



## Bender (May 30, 2009)

LOL 

Crap I mean't to say Miura


----------



## Berserkhawk z (May 30, 2009)

Segan said:


> She had cancer for a while, apparently, so it's not unexpected.


True, it's still a damn shame though, especially with the anime just coming out 

I really hope this loss doesn't effect Miura too much since he was a massive fan of the series and took inspiration from it.


The Cheat said:


> I plan to buy the whole series on dvd, i sae a dvd that contained all 25 episodes at best buy of $30.


Trust me the Manga's much better than the Anime, so if you wanna get into Berserk Manga all the way


----------



## Stalin (May 30, 2009)

How long are the chapters? The legnth of 1 and 2 turned me off.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (May 30, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> How long are the chapters? The legnth of 1 and 2 turned me off.



Like a lot of Manga's the first couple of chapters are massive, like 60 or 70 pages but not long afterwords it drops to like 19 or so pages a chapter.


----------



## yami (May 31, 2009)

I dont think SK fucked up in this situation, I believe this could be exactly what he might have wanted. He didnt look all that shocked or scared when he saw that his strike didnt work. In fact, to me it looked like he was actually aiming for Ganishka but it just happened that Femto was in the way. 
maybe SK wanted the God Hand to come in the real world so he can really take care of business with them.
PS: I hope the new chapters keep comming out regularly again, I just randomly checked for new berserk chapter and there were 3!! and it made it more enjoyable than reading 1 chapter every 4 months. It made me fall in love with Berserk all over again(seeing the darkness again(which is like an lost chapter/episode or something) and femto, and SK. Berserk hasnt been this good in a long time.

PS: PS: Berserk is one of the best manga's out there, its only flaw is that it isnt consistent in release dates. One of the deepest, engaging, emotional storylines out there. It never disappoints in fights, and most times it keeps the plot rolling(except for this arc where it was painfully slow at times and there were far too many double spreads and not enough plot) but it seems to be picking it up again.


----------



## Red Viking (May 31, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> How long are the chapters? The legnth of 1 and 2 turned me off.



What berserkhawk z said.  I watched the anime first and was turned off Berserk for the longest time because I found it incredibly boring.  Then I read the manga and wondered why I went so long without reading it.  The manga is pretty...intense though and you'll probably wonder just what the Hell is going through Miura's head while you're reading it.

I won't spoil anything, but I can't, in good conscience, let this go without warning you about volume 13 since it will literally crush your soul.  For the love of God, don't read it if you're feeling depressed and make sure you do something happy after reading it.


----------



## Muk (May 31, 2009)

Red Viking said:


> What berserkhawk z said.  I watched the anime first and was turned off Berserk for the longest time because I found it incredibly boring.  Then I read the manga and wondered why I went so long without reading it.  The manga is pretty...intense though and you'll probably wonder just what the Hell is going through Miura's head while you're reading it.
> 
> I won't spoil anything, but I can't, in good conscience, let this go without warning you about volume 13 since it will literally crush your soul.  For the love of God, don't read it if you're feeling depressed and make sure you do something happy after reading it.



was volume 13 the eclipse? xD

hmm i ought to reread berserk again


----------



## MazzelBrazzel (May 31, 2009)

Yes...the 13th chapter is the Eclipse, and i think a little of the 14th to


----------



## Bender (May 31, 2009)

Off the subject of Guin Saga's author's death (because it's just too sad a topic for me ) I wanna touch upon this 

In vol.28 Skully mentions that what Caska wishes for may not be the same thing Gut's wishes for. What do you guys think he mean's by that?


----------



## MisterJB (May 31, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> In vol.28 Skully mentions that what Caska wishes for may not be the same thing Gut's wishes for. What do you guys think he mean's by that?



Maybe because Guts wants Caska to regain her old self, however, she probrably doesn't want it because it would make her remember of what Femto did to her.


----------



## Bender (May 31, 2009)

MisterJB said:


> Maybe because Guts wants Caska to regain her old self, however, she probrably doesn't want it because it would make her remember of what Femto did to her.



Not to be ignorant but she's been raped twice

Once by a nobleman and a second time by Femto 

so shit she's gonna remember being raped again anyway. 

Hey but try this theory on for size

what if she's pretending to be insane in order to protect herself


----------



## seastone (May 31, 2009)

Malumultimus said:


> I kinda' don't get what just happened... Anyone want to explain? I never really understood the dimensions and "the flow of causality" either.



Well in simple terms

Ganishka brought the hell's abyss with him and Skull knights's sword opened it, so it could flow into the real world. 

The dimensions or rather the different layers of reality were already merging with Griffith arrival. Ganishka merged them after he dispersed since a portion of the vortex of souls was inside him and was released into the world.



yami said:


> I dont think SK fucked up in this situation, I believe this could be exactly what he might have wanted. He didnt look all that *shocked or scared *when he saw that his strike didnt work. In fact, to me it looked like he was actually aiming for Ganishka but it just happened that Femto was in the way.



How can a skull make face expressions? He could be shocked for all we know.



Blaze of Glory said:


> In vol.28 Skully mentions that what Caska wishes for may not be the same thing Gut's wishes for. What do you guys think he mean's by that?



I think it mean that she does not want any revenge and wants to live in peace, while Guts does want revenge.


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (May 31, 2009)

Add the fact she "lost" her child


----------



## MisterJB (May 31, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Once by a nobleman and a second time by Femto



Didn't the G-man stopped him in time? 
She did bleed when she fucked with Gutts.


----------



## seastone (May 31, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Hey but try this theory on for size
> 
> what if she's pretending to be insane in order to protect herself



Highly doubtful, Subconiosly her mind regressed into a small child's so he doesn't have to deal with the trauma. 

While it does protect her, I doubt she did it willingly


----------



## Memos (May 31, 2009)

The nobleman never actually raped her. He tried but Griffith arrived and gave Caska a sword with which she killed the nobleman.

It wasn't only the rape that Caska went through but also the whole eclipse ordeal with all of her friends getting killed in a hellish place. The mind protects itself like this sometimes by choosing not to confront the memories or feelings.


----------



## MisterJB (May 31, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> The nobleman never actually raped her. He tried but Griffith arrived and gave Caska a sword with which she killed the nobleman.
> 
> It wasn't only the rape that Caska went through but also the whole eclipse ordeal with all of her friends getting killed in a hellish place. The mind protects itself like this sometimes by choosing not to confront the memories or feelings.



that makes sense


----------



## Berserkhawk z (May 31, 2009)

MazzelBrazzel said:


> Yes...the 13th chapter is the Eclipse, and i think a little of the 14th to



Actually the eclipse starts in volume 12 and ends somewhere in volume 13 



Blaze of Glory said:


> Not to be ignorant but she's been raped twice
> 
> Once by a nobleman and a second time by Femto
> 
> so shit she's gonna remember being raped again anyway.



Actually Griffith did stop the nobleman rape, but if you count attemped rape then at least several times, People like trying to rape Casca, even Guts 

Up till now though only Griffith's been succesful


----------



## MisterJB (May 31, 2009)

berserkhawk z said:


> Actually Griffith did stop the nobleman rape, but if you count attemped rape then at least several times, People like trying to rape Casca, even Guts
> 
> Up till now though only Griffith's been succesful



Yeah, he raped Caska and he will probrably still rape Gutts.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (May 31, 2009)

MisterJB said:


> Yeah, he raped Caska and he will probrably still rape Gutts.



Gutts is too manly to be raped


----------



## Memos (May 31, 2009)

berserkhawk z said:


> Gutts is too manly to be raped



errmmmm....


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (May 31, 2009)

He was a kid then


----------



## MisterJB (May 31, 2009)

berserkhawk z said:


> Gutts is too manly to be raped



coughcoughblackdudecoughcough

Femto rapes everything in this manga, he doesn't care about the gender.

Now seriously, I don't like Yaoi but isn't the G-man gay for Gutts? He fucked the princess while thinking of Gutts. After the deed was done, he touched the scar Guts had given him. He spent a whole year being tortured and yet, the only thing he could think of was Gutts and finally, even while raping Caska he was looking at Gutts.

What's the deal with Griffith anyway?


----------



## Memos (May 31, 2009)

MisterJB said:


> coughcoughblackdudecoughcough
> 
> Femto rapes everything in this manga, he doesn't care about the gender.
> 
> ...



Gutts is the one person who came close to leading Griffith from his destiny and he also came to care for Gutts as a friend and needed him more than he needed anyone else.


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (May 31, 2009)

Griffith likes Caska sexually and Gutts as a brother


----------



## Memos (May 31, 2009)

Did Griffith actually care for anyone sexually?


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (May 31, 2009)

He was jealous when he understood Gutts likes Caska right?


----------



## MisterJB (May 31, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Gutts is the one person who came close to leading Griffith from his destiny and he also came to care for Gutts as a friend and needed him more than he needed anyone else.



Please, I have friends that I consider my brothers but I don't think of they when I'm with a girl. G-man tought of Guts while having sex...that's not friendship.


----------



## Memos (May 31, 2009)

CyberSwarmKing said:


> He was jealous when he understood Gutts likes Caska right?


Yeah, makes sense.


MisterJB said:


> Please, I have friends that I consider my brothers but I don't think of they when I'm with a girl. G-man tought of Guts while having sex...that's not friendship.



You're not Griffith or in a manga.


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (May 31, 2009)

Special friendship?


----------



## MisterJB (May 31, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> You're not Griffith or in a manga.



Even so, the characthers in a manga and their emotions are based on real humans and real emotions.. Don't you agree?


----------



## Memos (May 31, 2009)

MisterJB said:


> Even so, the characthers in a manga and their emotions are based on real humans and real emotions.. Don't you agree?



There is quite a bit of realism you have to let go when reading a fantasy manga.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (May 31, 2009)

MisterJB said:


> coughcoughblackdudecoughcough
> 
> Femto rapes everything in this manga, he doesn't care about the gender.
> 
> ...



Doesn't count he was a kid 

Griffith doesn't feel for Gutts sexually, he never thought of him during sex only at the end of it, and that was because he'd never been beat or lost anything before, Gutts crushed his confidence, made him forget his dream.

Problably Griffith's hatred for Gutts is why he only thought of him as he was being tortured 

Griffith is not Gay, he only does what is necesary for his dream.


----------



## Bender (May 31, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> The nobleman never actually raped her. He tried but Griffith arrived and gave Caska a sword with which she killed the nobleman.



Well I mean he did expose her titties  but got stopped.



			
				Kusuriuri said:
			
		

> It wasn't only the rape that Caska went through but also the whole eclipse ordeal with all of her friends getting killed in a hellish place. The mind protects itself like this sometimes by choosing not to confront the memories or feelings.



Yeah that's what I'm saying


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (May 31, 2009)

Hey Blaze where is that gif in your sig from?


----------



## Bender (May 31, 2009)

CyberSwarmKing said:


> Hey Blaze where is that gif in your sig from?



Tekken 6 trailer


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (May 31, 2009)

Oh thx alot


----------



## Bender (May 31, 2009)

Wait wait so let me get this straight you guys

she can't repress her sanity  or her mind willingly?


----------



## MisterJB (May 31, 2009)

berserkhawk z said:


> he never thought of him during sex only at the end of it



Actually, he did.

Link removed

My guess is that he is by


----------



## Bender (May 31, 2009)

MisterJB said:


> Actually, he did.
> 
> Link removed
> 
> My guess is that he is by



I call GAY


----------



## seastone (May 31, 2009)

MisterJB said:


> coughcoughblackdudecoughcough
> 
> Femto rapes everything in this manga, he doesn't care about the gender.
> 
> ...



Well to understand why Griffith considers Guts so important. You have to understand why Guts had an impact on Griffith. 

For the sake of his dream, he became distant towards his comrades not to feel the pain of their death.  

He liked Guts because of his unwillingness to give up. Something he could relate to due to his own huge ambition. Guts was the first person who Griffith considered a true friend since he was always open towards him and trusted him over all his other comrades. 

Griffth took his leave so hard to extent that people might question his sexuality because it was the same time where he lost for the first time ever. 

Though I think it is up to interpretation, if Griffith was gay or not. It is not made 100% clear either way. You can make arguments for and against.


----------



## MisterJB (May 31, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> she can't repress her sanity  or her mind willingly?



I think not, it was really bad trauma.

Doesn't that happen to rape victims a lot?


----------



## Memos (May 31, 2009)

MisterJB said:


> I think not, it was really bad trauma.
> 
> Doesn't that happen to rape victims a lot?



Trauma in general has an adverse effect on the mind. It is the brain protecting iteself from perceived harm therefore it keeps such memories in the subconscious.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (May 31, 2009)

MisterJB said:


> Actually, he did.
> 
> Link removed
> 
> My guess is that he is by





Blaze of Glory said:


> I call GAY



I call straight 

Notice what Gutts says when Griffith thinks of him and then the quick flash to the scar he gave Griffith, it's all based on what Gutts did to his dream through beating Griffith.

It's not like he's thinking of Gutts beating him to get off, that's just silly


----------



## Memos (May 31, 2009)

If you think about how that sex scene is basically Griffith breaking his plan's for his dream, it's understandable for him to think of the other thing that broke his dream in half.


----------



## Malumultimus (May 31, 2009)

I still don't get the overlapping of dimensions business. Miura needs to draw me a diagram, I just can't picture it in my head... And I hate it when things in stories happen "just 'cause" or "because they're special" -- there should be a more concrete reason behind it.



CyberSwarmKing said:


> He was jealous when he understood Gutts likes Caska right?



That's not how I understood it at all. He had a long time to take it in, but never really responded to it until he overheard Guts and Caska talking...and Caska said she had to stay by Griffith's side because of how weak he was, and thus she couldn't be with him.

Griffith's response was to run away and try to kill himself...

How is that jealousy? That's self-loathing. He was ashamed of himself and pissed off at his situation because they were coming in between his two closest friends' hearts.

If he was jealous, he would have been happy to know Caska had to stay with him and ditch Guts. Or, y'know, in all the time he hung out with Guts after he freed him, he would have showed some sort of contempt for him...but he never did. Ever. Even when they were alone.


----------



## Bender (May 31, 2009)

Malumultimus said:


> That's not how I understood it at all. He had a long time to take it in, but never really responded to it until he overheard Guts and Caska talking...and Caska said she had to stay by Griffith's side because of how weak he was, and thus she couldn't be with him.
> 
> Griffith's response was to run away and try to kill himself...
> 
> ...



Seriously, when I saw Griffith try and kill himself it made me sad. He had pretty much lost EVERYTHING and to top it all off he was being pitied like the retarded kid you see flopping around in school. That is too much to bear. It's funny cuz Gut's blames him for everything and yet he's the one who left him because he didn't want to play second fiddle to Griffith.  Shit I'd go as far to say he's pretty much responsible for all the darkness.


----------



## yo586 (May 31, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> It's funny cuz Gut's blames him for everything and yet he's the one who left him because he didn't want to play second fiddle to Griffith.  Shit I'd go as far to say he's pretty much responsible for all the darkness.



Ridiculous.  How can he be blamed for asserting his right to freedom, and to be seen as an equal?  He even did it as nonviolently as possible.  Can't really lay the blame on Guts for that.


----------



## Bender (Jun 1, 2009)

yo586 said:


> Ridiculous.  How can he be blamed for asserting his right to freedom, and to be seen as an equal?



It's not that part; it's the fact that he wasn't thinking about anyone other than himself. He claims to want to be Griffith's best friend yet he threw it away to travel the world in order to find his calling. I have no problem with him wanting to be free but c'mon even he noticed how he's Griffith's ace in the hole. But thanks to Gut's selfless act Griffith lost his chance at getting his kingdom  and  inadvertently completed the God Hand. That's my whole take on it.


----------



## Red Viking (Jun 1, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> It's not that part; it's the fact that he wasn't thinking about anyone other than himself. He claims to want to be Griffith's best friend yet he threw it away to travel the world in order to find his calling. I have no problem with him wanting to be free but c'mon even he noticed how he's Griffith's ace in the hole. But thanks to Gut's selfless act Griffith lost his chance at getting his kingdom  and  inadvertently completed the God Hand. That's my whole take on it.



The only way you can hold Guts responsible for everything that happened is if he had prior knowledge of what his actions would ultimately cause, which he didn't.  His leaving may have started the chain of events, but Gut's is not responsible for the decisions Griffith made.

If you hold him responsible for the creation of Femto, you also have to blame Guts for the deaths of everyone in the Band of the Hawk, Caska's rape, the corruption of his and Caska's son, the deaths of everyone who were sacrificed during Femto's resurrection into the human world, the death of Schierke's teacher, the deaths of everyone that the trolls killed in that one village not to mention the rape of all the women who were taken, etc...

Using the same logic, you could also say that Guts' actions were a good thing because it ultimately resulted in Griffith uniting humans and apostles and leading them to victory against a mad tyrant who would have consumed the entirety of Midland.

It results in a butterfly effect and you can't really hold people responsible for that because if you go back far enough, some germ gets blamed for splitting in two.


----------



## seastone (Jun 1, 2009)

Malumultimus said:


> I still don't get the overlapping of dimensions business. Miura needs to draw me a diagram, I just can't picture it in my head... And I hate it when things in stories happen "just 'cause" or "because they're special" -- there should be a more concrete reason behind it.





Well does this help to understand the overlapping of dimensions? 

 Ganishka took power from the abyss when he reincarnated himself again. This was explained when Daiba said that hell itself is flowing into the real world itself.

Since the abyss is being pulled into the real world, the 5 different layers are merging much closer together. 



Blaze of Glory said:


> It's not that part; it's the fact that he wasn't thinking about anyone other than himself. He claims to want to be Griffith's best friend yet he threw it away to travel the world in order to find his calling. I have no problem with him wanting to be free but c'mon even he noticed how he's Griffith's ace in the hole. But thanks to Gut's selfless act Griffith lost his chance at getting his kingdom  and  inadvertently completed the God Hand. That's my whole take on it.



He only went because he wanted to be seen as an equal towards Griffith. Griffith was the one who said that the one who he truly consider a friend is someone who fights for his own dream. It was a misunderstanding on Guts's part but Griffith was not innocent on this one either. 

Guts only left when the war was over so it is not like he betrayed him in his time of need. 

Also if you want to blame anybody for all the misery in berserk, it is idea of evil.


----------



## Bender (Jun 1, 2009)

Red Viking said:


> The only way you can hold Guts responsible for everything that happened is if he had prior knowledge of what his actions would ultimately cause, which he didn't.  His leaving may have started the chain of events, but Gut's is not responsible for the decisions Griffith made.
> 
> If you hold him responsible for the creation of Femto, you also have to blame Guts for the deaths of everyone in the Band of the Hawk, Caska's rape, the corruption of his and Caska's son, the deaths of everyone who were sacrificed during Femto's resurrection into the human world, the death of Schierke's teacher, the deaths of everyone that the trolls killed in that one village not to mention the rape of all the women who were taken, etc...
> 
> ...



You make it seem like I don't have the balls to blame him for that cuz I do. Yes, it is clearly his fault. The Hell hound that follows Guts clearly spells it out he is pretty much something of a black cat he is bad luck to anyone who follows him. Also how *can't* you blame him for Griffith's depression and fucking Charlotte out of despair. Yes, Griffith's actions are his own; but the fact he's the one who put him in this position is his fault.




> He only went because he wanted to be seen as an equal towards Griffith. Griffith was the one who said that the one who he truly consider a friend is someone who fights for his own dream. It was a misunderstanding on Guts's part but Griffith was not innocent on this one either.



I agree Griffith isn't innocent but Gut's leaving him just to prove that he's equal if not better than Griffith. Shit, I don't see why he even needed to do that since he was just as famous as Griffith. Gut's leaving him is a textbook case of abandoning a good friend. The relationship between the two is parallel to Suzaku and Lelouch. Together there is nothing they can't do. Gut's didn't need to take that bullshit about Griffith's requirement for a good so seriously it's like how Griffith didn't take Gut's seriously when he mocked him for killing some of his soldiers when they first met. It's just one honking their own horn.


----------



## seastone (Jun 1, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> I agree Griffith isn't innocent but Gut's leaving him just to prove that he's equal if not better than Griffith. Shit, I don't see why he even needed to do that since he was just as famous as Griffith.



Guts is only famous because of Griffith.

He wanted to achieve his own dream, so he can be like Griffith. Not just be in Griffith's shadow.  



> Together there is nothing they can't do. Gut's didn't need to take that bullshit about Griffith's requirement for a good so seriously



Guts murdered a kid for griffith and then found out that Griffith doesn't consider him a true friend. 

He didn't need to take it so seriously like how Griffith did not need to take his leave so hard.  

They both misunderstood each other.



> Gut's leaving him is a textbook case of abandoning a good friend.



A textbook example would be if he left during the war. Guts only left when Griffith had everything he needed. 

-a high enough rank to marry the princess plus she is willing
- the popularity of the public 

Guts wanted to leave when he was no longer needed as mercenary. That made sense.


----------



## Memos (Jun 1, 2009)

I think some of you must have missed what Griffith was saying to the princess when Gutts and Caska could hear him. That really affected Gutts and cemented him leaving Griffith.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 1, 2009)

Are you guys seriously blaming Guts for all this shit because he left the Hawks?

Fucking wow....


----------



## Muk (Jun 1, 2009)

some twisted up logic there to blame Gutts


----------



## seastone (Jun 1, 2009)

Just a question Deathbringerpt and Kusuriuri. You guys are using plural words "like some of you" or "you guys".

I was under the impression only Blaze of Glory is the one saying it is Gut's fault. So why refer to more then one person?


----------



## Memos (Jun 1, 2009)

MaskedMenace said:


> Just a question Deathbringerpt and Kusuriuri. You guys are using plural words "like some of you" or "you guys".
> 
> I was under the impression only Blaze of Glory is the one saying it is Gut's fault.



I was referring to whoever was with the thinking that Gutts was an ass for leaving, but you're right.


----------



## Malumultimus (Jun 1, 2009)

MaskedMenace said:


> Well does this help to understand the overlapping of dimensions?
> 
> Ganishka took power from the abyss when he reincarnated himself again. This was explained when Daiba said that hell itself is flowing into the real world itself.
> 
> Since the abyss is being pulled into the real world, the 5 different layers are merging much closer together.



No, I've seen that diagram before and I still don't get it.

How did he "take power from the Abyss"? What does that even mean? Do all Apostles do it (by you know just being Apostles)? And how does him taking power from it, Skull Knight's sword, and Griffith all come together to bring the age of darkness? I don't like vague concepts. It sounds like, "Ganishka took power from the Abyss (doesn't make sense) so he had the Abyss inside him (doesn't make sense) and Femto used Skull Knight's dimension-splitting sword (doesn't make sense) to open the Abyss to the real world (maybe makes sense...)."


----------



## seastone (Jun 1, 2009)

Malumultimus said:


> How did he "take power from the Abyss"? What does that even mean?



Ganishka who is already an apostle reincarnated via artificial beherit. He transcended being an apostle by being reincarnated again to a higher being. Which is how he took power from the Abyss. 



> And how does him taking power from it, Skull Knight's sword, and Griffith all come together to bring the age of darkness?



First of all we do not even know what age of darkness will look like. 

Though to your question. 

Griffith- his appearance is the catalyst for the events that happened and his presence started the merging.

Ganishka- He took power from the Abyss when he got reincarnated to challenge Griffith and thus has a connection to it. 

Skull Knight's sword- a weapon that can cut through space since it is powered by beherits, keys which can open gates between the dimension. 

So Griffith whose appearance already started the merging, caused Ganishka to want to transcend which resulted in him taking a part of the Abyss with him. Griffith then used Skull Knight's sword as a key to open the Abyss that was contained in Ganishka and released in the real world. 



> It sounds like, "Ganishka took power from the Abyss (doesn't make sense) so he had the Abyss inside him (doesn't make sense)



What does not make sense about that? An apostle reincarnated himself again so he went into the Abyss and contained that power within himself. 



> and Femto used Skull Knight's dimension-splitting sword (doesn't make sense)



What is confusing about that? Beherits are used as a key to access other dimensions. Femto just used that to open the Abyss to the real world.


----------



## Red Viking (Jun 1, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> You make it seem like I don't have the balls to blame him for that cuz I do. Yes, it is clearly his fault. The Hell hound that follows Guts clearly spells it out he is pretty much something of a black cat he is bad luck to anyone who follows him. Also how *can't* you blame him for Griffith's depression and fucking Charlotte out of despair. Yes, Griffith's actions are his own; but the fact he's the one who put him in this position is his fault.



This isn't about you having the balls to say something controversial.  This is about you wrongly blaming someone for the actions of another.


----------



## Bender (Jun 1, 2009)

MaskedMenace said:


> Guts is only famous because of Griffith.
> 
> He wanted to achieve his own dream, so he can be like Griffith. Not just be in Griffith's shadow.



Dude he slaughter Chuder's best commander all by himself how is that being in his shadow and pretty much brought an end to the war on his own.




> Guts murdered a kid for griffith and then found out that Griffith doesn't consider him a true friend.



And then he later figures out his home was with the hawks. How the fuck does Griffith not consider him a friend when he's crying about him leaving after sleeping with the princess. Yes, he defeated him and hurt his pride but also his heart. He never took the chance to fully understand Griffith. Caska said it pretty well when attacking Guts "although he talks tough Griffith is all alone" and having Guts by his side made him confident.



> He didn't need to take it so seriously like how Griffith did not need to take his leave so hard.
> 
> They both misunderstood each other.



That's why I'm saying he didn't need to leave him until he got a better idea of Griffith.



> A textbook example would be if he left during the war. Guts only left when Griffith had everything he needed.
> 
> -a high enough rank to marry the princess plus she is willing
> - the popularity of the public



-I guess that's why the king went batshit after he figured out he fucked Charlotte. 

- So Guts was nothing afterall?  Guts clearly said he didn't think he was a bad person after slaughtering the mercenaries who killed the queen and them. 

Zodd's prophecy said he would be the key to his ascension to demon kind if he left him. That's what pisses me off between the two is  how he couldn't understand what he mean't. Yes, he doesn't speak demonic lingo but that is such a simple ass message. 

 Yes, it's understandable that he left because Griffith said that there were requirements to be his friend but c'mon the two were inseparable that's enough to say that that is a friendship. There's a difference between saying and doing things. That is essence of a relationship. I mean are you seriously going to call a friendship off because your friend says that you aren't his friend even though you guys hang out 24/7?


----------



## seastone (Jun 1, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Dude he slaughter Chuder's best commander all by himself how is that being in his shadow and pretty much brought an end to the war on his own.



That was for sake of Griffith's dream.

Also Griffith's tactics is what ended the war to capture the castle, not the fact that he killed the commander. 

Guts's wanted something on his own, not tag along with Griffith. 



> And then he later figures out his home was with the hawks.



Yes and he realized he made a mistake but that is human. 



> How the fuck does Griffith not consider him a friend when he's crying about him leaving after sleeping with the princess.



Guts only wanted for Griffith to see him as an equal. All he was doing was following Griffith own words. 



> Yes, he defeated him and hurt his pride but also his heart. He never took the chance to fully understand Griffith. Caska said it pretty well when attacking Guts "although he talks tough Griffith is all alone" and having Guts by his side made him confident.



Like I said it was misunderstanding on Guts's part. He thought that Griffith would handle his leave and only see it as a pebble on road. 



> That's why I'm saying he didn't need to leave him until he got a better idea of Griffith.



He need to but I think it is understandable why he left. 



> -I guess that's why the king went batshit after he figured out he fucked Charlotte.



Or that he was the one wanted to pop her cherry. 



> - So Guts was nothing afterall?  Guts clearly said he didn't think he was a bad person after slaughtering the mercenaries who killed the queen and them.



What does this have to with anything? 



> Zodd's prophecy said he would be the key to his ascension to demon kind if he left him. That's what pisses me off between the two is  how he couldn't understand what he mean't. Yes, he doesn't speak demonic lingo but that is such a simple ass message.



You mean Guts was suppose to predict that 

-Griffith would go into depression, considering that Guts never seen griffth like that

-He would seep with the princess

-The king would find out and freak. 

Also Guts did not take that message too seriously. Why should he it is just some random demon he met talking in cryptic. Not to mention it has years before Guts went away, he did not think of it until Wyald appeared.



> Yes, it's understandable that he left because Griffith said that there were requirements to be his friend but c'mon the two were inseparable that's enough to say that that is a friendship. There's a difference between saying and doing things. That is essence of a relationship. I mean are you seriously going to call a friendship off because your friend says that you aren't his friend even though you guys hang out 24/7?



Call off a friendship? Guts just wanted out of the band of hawk after the war was over.Did the other band hawk members think that Guts stopped being friendly with them? 

Griffith took it so hard because not only was it close friend went away, it was also the first time he lost.


----------



## Bender (Jun 1, 2009)

Alright I semi-concede to what you said MM but these points are bothering me somewhat



MaskedMenace said:


> That was for sake of Griffith's dream.
> 
> Also Griffith's tactics is what ended the war to capture the castle, not the fact that he killed the commander.



Wasn't the commander Boscone total a rampaging bad-ass? I mean isn't he responsible for double-fucking Midland? 




> Guts's wanted something on his own, not tag along with Griffith.



And isn't this that by some definition a breaking of friendship/relationship? I know Guts is human but the fact that he couldn't deal with sharing someone else's dream.  I mean come now Griffith's dream was conquest had his interest in it too. Not like he'd be some watered down bitch like the king of Midland's brother Julius.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 1, 2009)

I can understand Gutts more, after all he had done for Griffith, Griffith was still a ass by saying to the princess that he didn´t consider Gutts equal to him.

But I don´t remember the exact thing he said, but Griffith was being a ass


----------



## Memos (Jun 1, 2009)

Zorokiller said:


> I can understand Gutts more, after all he had done for Griffith, Griffith was still a ass by saying to the princess that he didn?t consider Gutts equal to him.
> 
> But I don?t remember the exact thing he said, but Griffith was being a ass



Griffith was saying something along the lines of not being able to consider anyone that wasn't his equal as his friend.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 1, 2009)

the speech started here

Link removed

and that´s were Gutts started to think of his own dream and thinking of leaving, as depicted on this page
Link removed

you see how the distance was at that time between Gutts and Griffith, and that was a blow for Gutts, just after he had done the dirty job for Griffith killing that noble and all of that.
He was just another resourceful pawn, it was after Gutts but Griffith in his place by beating him Griffith knew where Gutts was only to late, and that frustrated him even more I guess.


----------



## yo586 (Jun 1, 2009)

Pretty good discussion.  To me it all comes down to this:

Guts joined the Hawks by force, and Griffith made him his (ownership).  They grew into good friends.  Yet Griffith could not see past his supposed ownership of Guts.

No matter how you slice it, no friendship is healthy if one guy considers himself owning the other.  Frankly, Griffith never once took Guts opinion/desires to match his own.  That is NOT a good friend.

Guts left this unhealthy relationship peacefully and Griffith freaked.  Its a shame that Guts had to leave his home and family because his best friend had empowerment issues.  If Griffith could have accepted Guts as his equal, then this would not have happened.

And we wouldn't have this damned awesome manga either.


----------



## Bender (Jun 1, 2009)

Thank you Yo586 

my mind is at peace


----------



## Red Viking (Jun 1, 2009)

yo586 said:


> Pretty good discussion.  To me it all comes down to this:
> 
> Guts joined the Hawks by force, and Griffith made him his (ownership).  They grew into good friends.  Yet Griffith could not see past his supposed ownership of Guts.
> 
> ...



That is very good insight.  +rep


----------



## yo586 (Jun 1, 2009)

Ha, thanks guys.  I have thought about this manga way too much.  Great story, complex character relations, I love good Berserk debates.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 2, 2009)

yo586 said:


> Guts left this unhealthy relationship peacefully and Griffith freaked.  Its a shame that Guts had to leave his home and family because his best friend had empowerment issues.  If Griffith could have accepted Guts as his equal, then this would not have happened.





yo586 said:


> Guts left this unhealthy relationship peacefully and Griffith freaked.  Its a shame that Guts had to leave his home and family because his best friend had empowerment issues.  If Griffith could have accepted Guts as his equal, then this would not have happened.



The ironic thing is that Guts left the Hawks so that he would become someone that Griffith could consider a friend, someone that lives for his own dream. But because of Griffith´s superiority complex, his defeat and loss of Guts, his "property", gave him a mental breakdown and he had compensate his desire for control by porking Charlotte and ensure the accomplishment of his dream, which ended up doing the exact opposite and completely destroyed it.


----------



## seastone (Jun 2, 2009)

yo586 said:


> Pretty good discussion.  To me it all comes down to this:
> 
> Guts joined the Hawks by force, and Griffith made him his (ownership).  They grew into good friends.  Yet Griffith could not see past his supposed ownership of Guts.
> 
> ...



Great explanation I agree with everything you said.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jun 2, 2009)

yo586 said:


> Pretty good discussion.  To me it all comes down to this:
> 
> Guts joined the Hawks by force, and Griffith made him his (ownership).  They grew into good friends.  Yet Griffith could not see past his supposed ownership of Guts.
> 
> ...



Absolutely spot on .


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 2, 2009)

Wonder what the age of darkness will look like?

Also i hope Femto turns back into Griffith.


----------



## TalikX (Jun 2, 2009)

I finished Shin Angyo Onshi recently and immediately I made the connection between that manga (or manhwa if you want to call it) and Berserk. Which led me to think that the ending of Shin Angyo Onshi might be similar to the ending of Berserk when it happens?


----------



## Muk (Jun 3, 2009)

berserkhawk z said:


> Wonder what the age of darkness will look like?
> 
> Also i hope Femto turns back into Griffith.



maybe a world were monsters are not ignored any more by humans.

currently humans are ignorant to the presence of monsters, at least mostly and just say it is superstition if some see a troll or monster

now however i believe griffith will rip that ignorance away from all humans and plunge them into a world where monsters are all over the place

whether it is for the better or the worst


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 3, 2009)

TalikX said:


> I finished Shin Angyo Onshi recently and immediately I made the connection between that manga (or manhwa if you want to call it) and Berserk. Which led me to think that the ending of Shin Angyo Onshi might be similar to the ending of Berserk when it happens?


Just started reading Shin Angyo Onshi myself, Munsu's badass


Muk said:


> maybe a world were monsters are not ignored any more by humans.
> 
> currently humans are ignorant to the presence of monsters, at least mostly and just say it is superstition if some see a troll or monster
> 
> ...



Also possible the only thing i'm concerned about since the last chapter is how all the humans at ground zero took on an astral form like Shierke's, although it's possible that this is merely to show humans becoming more connected to the astral realm.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 3, 2009)

It´s not confirmed that this is the Age of Darkness, only that Griffith is pouring the contents of the Astral plane that Ganishka absorved into Earth.


----------



## Muk (Jun 3, 2009)

which should be enough to make those that were ignorant

no longer ignorant.

i mean the massive amount of monsters in griffith army should be enough to make you aware of monsters, now however he just is overloading human's with astral power


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 4, 2009)

Only seven more days people


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (Jun 4, 2009)

Time goes slow


----------



## yo586 (Jun 4, 2009)

Do you guys think we'll see the other godhand come to the human world now?  cause that'd be awesome.


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (Jun 4, 2009)

They most probably will show up I think.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 5, 2009)

I hope the other Godhand do show up, especially Ubik and Conrad since they haven't done anything yet.


----------



## Ice Cream (Jun 5, 2009)

berserkhawk z said:


> I hope the other Godhand do show up, especially Ubik and Conrad since they haven't done anything yet.



Well, conrad was shown in the plague chapter consisting of rats and
I think ubik had a hand in griffith's vision. 

With skullknight and void's past interaction, I figured that the new sword was meant for void's dimension ability. But after seeing femto manipulating the attack...I wonder how skullknight plans to deal with godhand after the upcoming events. =/


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 5, 2009)

Subconscious said:


> Well, conrad was shown in the plague chapter consisting of rats and
> I think ubik had a hand in griffith's vision.


The rat scene was all we saw of Conrad after the eclipse though, and there's no proof that Ubik helped with Griffith's vision. Still would be nice to see these two underdeveloped Godhand do something.



Subconscious said:


> With skullknight and void's past interaction, I figured that the new sword was meant for void's dimension ability. But after seeing femto manipulating the attack...I wonder how skullknight plans to deal with godhand after the upcoming events. =/



If SK survives that is


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 6, 2009)

Skull Knight can't die he can't die not without killing Zodd in the process


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 6, 2009)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Skull Knight can't die he can't die not without killing Zodd in the process



Maybe he will


----------



## Vault (Jun 6, 2009)

Its true Zodd is gonna get fucked this time around


----------



## soniclinx (Jun 6, 2009)

i think tht wats going on with griffith right now is gonna change a big portion of ppl perspective


----------



## seastone (Jun 6, 2009)

berserkhawk z said:


> If SK survives that is



Why should he be in danger? Femto nor do the rest of the god hands seem to see SK as a threat judging they do nothing about him. 

Plus SK after this failed attempt is gong to retreat. There is no reason for him to stick around.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 6, 2009)

MaskedMenace said:


> Why should he be in danger? Femto nor do the rest of the god hands seem to see SK as a threat judging they do nothing about him.
> 
> Plus SK after this failed attempt is gong to retreat. There is no reason for him to stick around.



True but he's still at ground zero of this dimensional opening, anything could happen.


----------



## Random Member (Jun 6, 2009)

I just managed to catch up. I remember someone in one of the most recent pages of the thread mentioned that the recent chapters were more full of pretty pictures with hardly any talking and I could see they weren't lying. I don't mind though. The art for the Millenium Falcon Arc has been superb and those transformed monsters in the Band of the Hawk have some pretty cool designs.


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Jun 7, 2009)

Many people don't think about the pacing, I guess. It took years to Miura develop the whole plot and complete arcs, people like myself that devoured over 30 volumes of Berserk are now so deeply envolved with the awesomeness that they can't handle irregular releases anymore.

I want to sleep 10 years and wake up with a pile of Berserk volumes by my side.


----------



## Penance (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm only on the Retribution arc right now, and I feel like I got through the worst (that is to say, the darkest or most disturbing) of the story-the Golden Age arc.  The end of that part of the story got to me in an unexpected way (during the birth of Femto)...


----------



## Bender (Jun 7, 2009)

Hopefully, SK survives   

Oh what am I saying of course he will 

...... 

Plz

Notice how we don't see him escaping after Femto slices Ganishaka with the slash from the sword of resonance.


----------



## Litho (Jun 8, 2009)

I bought the first volume recently and liked it.
It's kinda expencive though, so I probably won't be collecting them :s


----------



## Muk (Jun 8, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Hopefully, SK survives
> 
> Oh what am I saying of course he will
> 
> ...



we don't see zodd escaping either  

and zodd still needs to fight gutts for the final showdown 

what am i saying, they both survived


----------



## Litho (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm thinking about maybe starting to collect Berserk, but I'm doubting cause it's expensive and I don't know how good it is, so because of those reasons maybe I'd better buy Naruto (from volume 28 onwards) So can anyone convince me about buying Berserk, by giving me reasons 'n stuff? Would be great! Why is this manga so great tell me!


----------



## Vault (Jun 8, 2009)

I will convince you by saying this 

Berserk >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Naruto


----------



## Medusa (Jun 8, 2009)

TehVenom said:


> I'm thinking about maybe starting to collect Berserk, but I'm doubting cause it's expensive and I don't know how good it is, so because of those reasons maybe I'd better buy Naruto (from volume 28 onwards) So can anyone convince me about buying Berserk, by giving me reasons 'n stuff? Would be great! Why is this manga so great tell me!



Stock


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 8, 2009)

Segan said:


> Berserk was so far the only manga I absolutely knew I would collect up to this day.



Quote for truth.

Although there?s also a shit load of series that downright deserve to be bought.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 8, 2009)

naruto for example?


----------



## seastone (Jun 8, 2009)

TehVenom said:


> So can anyone convince me about buying Berserk, *by giving me reasons 'n stuff*? Would be great! Why is this manga so great tell me!



*Incredible art *

I am not joking, the art in berserk is one of the best I have seen in a manga. Even in recent chapters, it is nothing short of amazing. 

*Interesting and well developed characters *

The protagonist Guts is IMO one of the best protagonist I have read in manga. His character is well developed since we see bit by bit how his past have made him them who he is now and even so we see his character develop in the present. 

Also the side characters are unique and interesting in their own way.

*The action and gore *

The action in this manga is well drawn and very bloody. So if you have no problem with gore, you will enjoy the action. 

*Plot *

The plot is consistent and will keep you interested on what will happen next. 



Deathbringerpt said:


> Although there´s also a shit load of series that downright deserve to be bought.



Such as? (I am not being an ass but I need a new manga to read )


----------



## Litho (Jun 9, 2009)

Thx everyone
VERY convincing^^

And ye, it was actually because of the gore that I got to know BERSERK, I think I'll love it.


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 9, 2009)

Hmmmm

Some 305 pics;

*Spoiler*: __ 










> 306 will be in Young Animal #13 on sale 06/26


----------



## Muk (Jun 9, 2009)

holy cow it went/si visible as far as the ship?  

damn did griffith just lighten up the whole of midland?


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2009)

It wasn't griffith  blame SK


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (Jun 9, 2009)

This looks bad


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2009)

Its very bad


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 9, 2009)

Well at least Guts knows that something bigs happening back in Midland now.


----------



## Bender (Jun 9, 2009)

Midland is FUCKED 

SK you did bad  

*VERY *VERY *VERY *BAD


----------



## Muk (Jun 9, 2009)

you guys and your fucked up logic, it is still Griffith doing that something ultra bad happened to midland.

All according to his master plan 

damn not only is he a god hand but a master tactician


----------



## Die KWGOD Die (Jun 9, 2009)

any more pics? 
i need more, MORE!


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 9, 2009)

Sasuke;23671727[SPOILER said:
			
		

> [/SPOILER]




*Spoiler*: __ 



Wow the flash has covered half the earth and can be seen from the moon.


----------



## Segan (Jun 9, 2009)

Wow, epic indeed. And it seems that Guts' party is finally reaching Elfhelm.


----------



## Flagg1982 (Jun 9, 2009)

*MORE PICS*


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 9, 2009)

Flagg1982 said:


> *MORE PICS*




*Spoiler*: __ 



It's finally happened the realms have all totally fused and now mythical creatures are running free.

Unicorns :amazed


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 9, 2009)

Interesting pics


*Spoiler*: __ 



Poor unicorns are getting eaten..............


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 9, 2009)

iRob said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Poor unicorns are getting eaten..............




*Spoiler*: __ 



By a Multi-headed hydra no less 

And did i also see Harpies in the background :amazed

I think Miura's been watching too much of Jason and the argonauts


----------



## Segan (Jun 9, 2009)

Holy shit...


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (Jun 9, 2009)

WTF


----------



## Random Member (Jun 9, 2009)

Wow. It's even visible from the Moon...


----------



## Red Viking (Jun 9, 2009)

Well, crap.  That can't be good.


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2009)

This now a catastrophe


----------



## Bender (Jun 9, 2009)

LOL

Now there's Unicorns


----------



## Fireball (Jun 9, 2009)

the fuck!? unicorns?


----------



## The Imp (Jun 9, 2009)

can't wait for the chapter. I like Berserk more when there is dialogue though 

no wonder Miura was gone pretty long, almost every chapter is full of 2 page spreads with amazing art


----------



## MisterJB (Jun 9, 2009)

Well...Femto just raped the whole Midland


----------



## Hapayahapaya (Jun 9, 2009)

Griffith: 1
Midland: 0

GG.

Friggin wow.


----------



## Muk (Jun 9, 2009)

holy shit unicorns 

i can't wait for chapter now and translation, miura wet my appetite


----------



## YukiKaze (Jun 9, 2009)

Shit is truly going down in the Berserk-World.

You need help Guts. You really need help for this 

Seriously, Miura is trolling Guts :lolkubo


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jun 9, 2009)

Awesome.

The story will soon shift back to Gutts' side I hope.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 10, 2009)

Mean while in the Astral Plane God Hand is Grading Femto's Win

[Ubik] ... It is an elegant strategy by using Ganishka and Skull Knight all the hidden kingdoms are now laid bare for all to see.

[Conrad] ...

[Void] ... This new world will be ours to govern and the irony is that the only being that posed a threat has been removed from game because he didn't see
that he was needed to complete the bleeding of the Astral Plane into the Physical realm


[Slan] ....


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 10, 2009)

Chapter's out folks


*Spoiler*: __ 



Talk about no talking!


----------



## Bender (Jun 10, 2009)

That's it! 

I wanted more


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 10, 2009)

^Who is that dark demon/fallen angel whatever in your sig?

A bit weak for only one chapter.... No dialogue...
Well artwork is as brilliant as always...

So the light released those monsters right...?


----------



## TSC (Jun 10, 2009)

read chapter (or rather view chapter lol) I think he over-laying Qliphoth to real world hence the unicorns and hydra and harpies coming in.



Nightfall said:


> ^Who is that dark demon/fallen angel whatever in your sig?


It's devil Jin from Tekken series


----------



## Fireball (Jun 10, 2009)

well, that was short


----------



## Red Viking (Jun 10, 2009)

See everyone in six months for the next chapter!


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 10, 2009)

^ Next chapter is 06/26, lol.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 10, 2009)

Well at least the artwork was awesome lol.

The Hydras and Harpies are welcome in Berserk but Unicorns


----------



## The Imp (Jun 10, 2009)

berserkhawk z said:


> Well at least the artwork was awesome lol.
> 
> The Hydras and Harpies are welcome in Berserk but Unicorns



bot thy be'd only da fuud


----------



## Higawa (Jun 10, 2009)

berserkhawk z said:


> Well at least the artwork was awesome lol.
> 
> The Hydras and Harpies are welcome in Berserk but Unicorns



they got owned 

Cant wait for our ship crew to kick some demonic ass 

the main goal is still reach the elf land right?


----------



## Red Viking (Jun 10, 2009)

Sasuke said:


> ^ Next chapter is 06/26, lol.



Dammit, so much for a running gag statement.


----------



## Pintsize (Jun 10, 2009)

Only two lines of narration this chapter.

Ugh, where is the quality that was the golden age and albion arcs. 

Fucking Miura.


----------



## Shrike (Jun 10, 2009)

^Did you expect hydra to talk or something?

Also, my feelings on the chapter are kinda mixed. Can't say anything until I see the next few chapters, but it's either going to be uber awesome, or ultra bad. I know this is Miura, and I am 99% sure it will be the 1st option, bu still.
Humans are kinda useless now. I don't like that.


----------



## TSC (Jun 10, 2009)

Higawa said:


> the main goal is still reach the elf land right?



And then we find out there are elves like Legolas are over at that island 

We also need some cyclops


----------



## Pintsize (Jun 10, 2009)

> Did you expect hydra to talk or something?



No, I expected character interaction. Even Naruto has that much.

Great artwork does not a good manga make.


----------



## furious styles (Jun 11, 2009)

what in fucks name was that


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 11, 2009)

You mean thisLink removed


----------



## ~L~ (Jun 11, 2009)

miura sure spent a lot of effort in reaction panels to the light xD it's incredibly frustrating even if the art is good. i wish i could marathon berserk like i used to cause i'd be more appreciative of this sort of chapters


----------



## Shrike (Jun 11, 2009)

Pintsize said:


> No, I expected character interaction. Even Naruto has that much.
> 
> Great artwork does not a good manga make.



In this kind of situation everybody's dialogue would mostly consist of WHAT THE FUCK. So logically, we won't get talk when the whole world is being shown on panels.

I'd rather see panels like Gatsu and the crew aboard that ship, looking astounded, then reading "I wanna be Hokage." "Ok Danzo, you are Hokage." in Naruto.


----------



## Munken (Jun 11, 2009)

wow...that was..short


----------



## Pintsize (Jun 11, 2009)

> In this kind of situation everybody's dialogue would mostly consist of WHAT THE FUCK. So logically, we won't get talk when the whole world is being shown on panels.



Logically, he didn't need to waste an entire chapter on this. I mean, this is what, the third out of five chapters that have come out in the last six month to have two lines of narration/dialogue or less?

Miura's being lazy.


----------



## Tommygun (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi, I've just watched the anime (or I have a few episodes left) but I was wondering.. should I start at chapter 1 of the manga? or is there a better place to start so I don't have to repeat all the stuff I already know from the anime?


----------



## seastone (Jun 11, 2009)

Wow. So the age of darkness is soon starting. The Berserk world became a fantasy world with unicorns and harpies. I looking forward to seeing more.

I am wondering if we will see the elemental kings in physical form. 



berserkhawk z said:


> The Hydras and Harpies are welcome in Berserk but Unicorns



Hey the monsters need something other then humans to eat. Eating the same food is not heathy. 

I like the appearance of the Unicorns since even through the astral realm has monsters, it has nice creatures as well. 



Pintsize said:


> Miura's being lazy.



If he were lazy he wouldn't put this much effort into drawing everything.

Character interaction will come but right now he wants to show what a huge impact this event had on the world.You do not need words to describe what is happening right now. 

Character interaction will come soon enough.


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tommygun said:


> Hi, I've just watched the anime (or I have a few episodes left) but I was wondering.. should I start at chapter 1 of the manga? or is there a better place to start so I don't have to repeat all the stuff I already know from the anime?



From what I hear the anime cuts away a lot of the manga...including some vital characters. Just start at chapter 1, or the rest of the manga might not make sense<_<

og er du norsk? thumbs up


----------



## Vault (Jun 11, 2009)

It was a chapter of reaction shots


----------



## James (Jun 11, 2009)

Tommygun said:


> Hi, I've just watched the anime (or I have a few episodes left) but I was wondering.. should I start at chapter 1 of the manga? or is there a better place to start so I don't have to repeat all the stuff I already know from the anime?




Remember how the first anime episode was set in the future with Gutts with an arm cannon and big sword fighting demons and shit? Well in the manga there's a lot more of that stuff before the long flashback to the past occurs.

Not only that, there are several omissions of manga characters and events throughout the anime too. For a start, a LOT more happens between breaking Griffith out of prison at the end and the eclipse occuring.

So yeah start at chapter 1 though realise that the art style improves significantly as the manga goes on.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 11, 2009)

Honestly i thought the new chapter rocked 

Something tells me that with all these mythical creatures coming into being Gutts Dragonslayer's gonna live up to it's name, if you know what i mean 

Gutts slaying a real Dragon would be totally badass


----------



## Alucard (Jun 11, 2009)

so...i finally read all chapters of Berserk and i love it....what sucks is that this manga is 20 years old and the number off chapters is practically the same as bleach and naruto! now i am starting to feel that this is gonna take forever to wait for one chapter to the next!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2009)

*Berserk continues on June 26th*

Phew....


Holy crap, one of my theories of the Astral creatures coming to the Physical world turned out to be right, what will this mean in Griffith ling plan exactly i don´t know but it will definitely help his Dream of becoming King one way or the other. It´s good publicity when magical creatures come popping left and right when you just defeated the evil emperor that turned the Kingdom into shit.

This sin´t the Age of Darkness per se but it could very well become a prelude to it, there´s more interdimensional planes in Berserk. And the Astral plane isn´t inherently evil, just magical in nature.

Also, the global panels? Pretty epic. First time we see those kind of drawings in Berserk.


----------



## Kimi Sama (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm as much a fan of unicorns being eaten by hyrdas as the next man, but jaysis was that a disappointing chapter.

_Five_ double page spreads of either the light (eg, a mostly empty page) or people going  at it.

I'm glad it's back to a mostly regular schedule now at least. Real wars have beenfinished in less time than it's taken to get finally get rid of Ganeshka.


----------



## Flagg1982 (Jun 12, 2009)

Shierke will become 10 times more powerful now that the astral realm has merged with the real world.


----------



## Goodfellow (Jun 12, 2009)

Kimi Sama said:


> I'm as much a fan of unicorns being eaten by hyrdas as the next man, but jaysis was that a disappointing chapter.
> 
> _Five_ double page spreads of either the light (eg, a mostly empty page) or people going  at it.
> 
> I'm glad it's back to a mostly regular schedule now at least. Real wars have beenfinished in less time than it's taken to get finally get rid of Ganeshka.



Yeah

Anyway, hope we get some focus on Gutts and Co. now. How long has it been since we last saw a speech bubble originated from Gutts? Six months? More?


----------



## Kimi Sama (Jun 12, 2009)

Goodfellow said:


> Yeah
> 
> Anyway, hope we get some focus on Gutts and Co. now. How long has it been since we last saw a speech bubble originated from Gutts? Six months? More?



Which one was Gutts again?


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 14, 2009)

Gutts will have more pages soon 

Still at least that's Ganishaka dealt with


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jun 14, 2009)

Hey didnt you guys notice that once you get out of the th wheel of fate you kind of get a power boost...like how Guts is considered inhuman?


----------



## Lightysnake (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm curious...what are the chances of Berserk having an ending?


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 14, 2009)

None... the author will croak before finishing his work, leaving you and everyone else to rage and despair... at the age of 33....


----------



## Sasori (Jun 14, 2009)

Lightysnake said:


> I'm curious...what are the chances of Berserk having an ending?


0          .


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 15, 2009)

The end of the last chapter and this one felt like a change of status quo. We've seen transitions like this before in Berserk and it´s not hard to miss, the most obvious one being the Eclipse. I´m pretty sure that we'll be exploring the New Astral/Real World for quite a fair while. 

I don't think Miura has any plans of rushing Berserk, with this chapter it´s obvious that he wants to just spill tons of new exposition since Mindland literally became a brand new world.

So yeah, lots of Berserk still to come.

Oh, and this isn´t the first time we´ve seen Unicorns in Berserk: image


----------



## Lightysnake (Jun 15, 2009)

Wouldn't be so bad if he had anything resembling work ethic.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 15, 2009)

Miura's got his work schedule ethic down pack it = You get it when its done!


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 15, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Oh, and this isn?t the first time we?ve seen Unicorns in Berserk: People who just can't get along with tech


 
damn it, why would u provide a link. i spent almost 3 hours reading whole troll arc (eauiful hours). everytime i see link, i tend to go over my head.

negssszzz.


----------



## Vault (Jun 15, 2009)

You read a whole arc  

Thats determination but i doubt we have seen unicorns before


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 15, 2009)

Mat®icha said:


> damn it, why would u provide a link. i spent almost 3 hours reading whole troll arc (eauiful hours). everytime i see link, i tend to go over my head.
> 
> negssszzz.



Now i feel like i did good for the world. 



> Thats determination but i doubt we have seen unicorns before



Scroll 4 posts up, check the link.


----------



## yo586 (Jun 15, 2009)

I enjoyed the chapter.  Miura seems to be setting the scene by inducing a beautiful and majestical silence.  If I was reading this manga in one gulp, this chapter of no talking would seem vital and well done, and I believe Miura has the finished product in mind more than most authors when he does his chapters.  I'm glad he pays no heed to inpatient fans who want instant gratification and he takes time to build his background story.

I give it no more than 10 chapters before we see some crazy things happening.


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 15, 2009)

_So I just caught up about 5  minutes ago 

DIE GRIFFITH DIEEE  _


----------



## Quelsatron (Jun 16, 2009)

yo586 said:


> I give it no more than 10 chapters before we see some crazy things happening.



So 2 years then?


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 16, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> _So I just caught up about 5 minutes ago _
> 
> _DIE GRIFFITH DIEEE  _


 
i bet no one could experience what i did after reading griffih's betreyal arc. u know it's all ficticious but still, miura really pushed the limits.


----------



## Vault (Jun 16, 2009)

Miura ticked off alot of people  and i mean alot


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 16, 2009)

The Golden age was such an awesome arc, and the Eclipse was the perfect end


----------



## seastone (Jun 16, 2009)

You what I found amazing about the golden age despite knowing it will end bad for Guts. I never expected it would be as bad as the Eclipse. 

It was painful to see all the hawks be hunted and slaughtered like animals, as was Guts's expressions when he fell into the pool of blood. Also having to watch Caska being raped along with Guts futilely trying to stop to extent he chopped off his arm as well having to witness Guts's right eye's last sight. 

Hell the Eclipse affected me emotionally then any work of fiction ever did.



Nightmare said:


> _So I just caught up about 5  minutes ago
> 
> DIE GRIFFITH DIEEE  _



It is kind of amazing. 

Before the Eclipse Griffith was a guy that is quite admirable despite making others do his dirty work. Afterward everybody despises for what he has done.


----------



## Bender (Jun 16, 2009)

MaskedMenace said:


> You what I found amazing about the golden age despite knowing it will end bad for Guts. I never expected it would be as bad as the Eclipse.
> 
> It was painful to see all the hawks be hunted and slaughtered like animals, as was Guts's expressions when he fell into the pool of blood. Also having to watch Caska being raped along with Guts futilely trying to stop to extent he chopped off his arm as well having to witness Guts's right eye's last sight.
> 
> Hell the Eclipse affected me emotionally then any work of fiction ever did.



The Golden age arc was beautiful  

I've never felt more upset and depressed by such a betrayal in an anime/manga/video game/movie before. Even though it was obvious Griffith was a total idiot by sleeping with the princess I couldn't help but feel sorry for him. I almost cried by seeing how playful he and Gut's were after fighting Wyald. Even before that I liked how Gut's was always bringing up the mood by doing things such as slapping Caska's behind and patting Griffith on the back. I feel like crying right now that was TRULY a golden age. Gut's and Griffith friendship really touched me. It's like nothing I've ever seen before. 



Next to Neon Genesis Evangelion Third Impact The Eclipse  is probably the most horrific apocalyptic event EVER.


----------



## Muk (Jun 16, 2009)

MaskedMenace said:


> You what I found amazing about the golden age despite knowing it will end bad for Guts. I never expected it would be as bad as the Eclipse.
> 
> It was painful to see all the hawks be hunted and slaughtered like animals, as was Guts's expressions when he fell into the pool of blood. Also having to watch Caska being raped along with Guts futilely trying to stop to extent he chopped off his arm as well having to witness Guts's right eye's last sight.
> 
> ...



Even though Griffith has been this 'cold' and calculating from the very beginning.

I think it never occurred to the reader and the 'hawks' that griffith would turn on his own men for achieving his goal.

until the eclipse he may have been cold and calculating but he had never 'betrayed' the hawks and their trusts in him.

also the reader has been siding with the hawks for so long during the gold age arc, i think it is rather shocking to suddenly find them betrayed and mutilated as they were.

miura did really a great job of it i suppose


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 16, 2009)

It's probably one of the best pieces of writing within manga ever I think. I don't think that's an overstatement either... Golden indeed...


----------



## MisterJB (Jun 16, 2009)

Muk said:


> I think it never occurred to the reader and the 'hawks' that griffith would turn on his own men for achieving his goal.




Actually, even tough the Eclipse is one of my favorite stuff from Berserk, it was rather obvious that Griffith was going to betray the Hawks.
We knew that he was going to offer Gutts as a sacrifice since we first saw Femto.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 16, 2009)

MisterJB said:


> We knew that he was going to offer Gutts as a sacrifice since we first saw Femto.



When i downloaded Berserk for the first time, i thought that the Golden Age was the actual beginning of the story and read to the Eclupse without any knowledge about Femto being Griffith.

Which made the experience much more powerful for me.


----------



## Memos (Jun 16, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> When i downloaded Berserk for the first time, i thought that the Golden Age was the actual beginning of the story and read to the Eclupse without any knowledge about Femto being Griffith.
> 
> Which made the experience much more powerful for me.



I almost envy you. That must have been a rollercoaster for you.


----------



## seastone (Jun 16, 2009)

Muk said:


> Even though Griffith has been this 'cold' and calculating from the very beginning.
> 
> I think it never occurred to the reader and the 'hawks' that griffith would turn on his own men for achieving his goal.



No it wouldn't but it was clear that Griffith would betray Guts and have him branded.

Though I doubt anyone thought it would that bad. 



Blaze of Glory said:


> The Golden age arc was beautiful
> 
> I've never felt more upset and depressed by such a betrayal in an anime/manga/video game/movie before. Even though it was obvious Griffith was a total idiot by sleeping with the princess I couldn't help but feel sorry for him. I almost cried by seeing how playful he and Gut's were after fighting Wyald. Even before that I liked how Gut's was always bringing up the mood by doing things such as slapping Caska's behind and patting Griffith on the back. I feel like crying right now that was TRULY a golden age. Gut's and Griffith friendship really touched me. It's like nothing I've ever seen before.



Indeed Gut's and Griffith friendship had so much. 

Also many chapters in the golden age wrenched my heart.Like when Guts killed his "father" under such horrible circumstances and wandering aimlessly around. Or when Guts killed the noble kid and thought himslef as a monster.


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 16, 2009)

I remember I had some problems finding the first arc on the web for download, I ended up reading it online.. But the quality wasn't that good....


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Jun 17, 2009)

i just read 305 so does this mean the astral world and the real world are merging.
unicorns, hydra, harpies


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 17, 2009)

Sigbin-Puti said:


> i just read 305 so does this mean the astral world and the real world are merging.
> unicorns, hydra, harpies



Oh my

But that would be fun, it would mean that Gutts and crew would be fighting something other than Redshirts and Apostles.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 17, 2009)

Wow, this is the worst time for Gutts and crew to be traveling via sea. Hope their really close to fairy island...


----------



## Starstalker (Jun 17, 2009)

Without a doubt the best manga ever.
-Great character development
-Manly action
-Cool bad guys xD
-Amazing story

One question, how often does it come out?


----------



## The Imp (Jun 17, 2009)

Starstalker said:


> Without a doubt *the best manga ever.*
> -Great character development
> -Manly action
> -Cool bad guys xD
> ...



That's just your opinion, but it is a very good manga.

To answer your question it comes out every 2 weeks.


----------



## Memos (Jun 17, 2009)

Starstalker said:


> Without a doubt the best manga ever.
> -Great character development
> -Manly action
> -Cool bad guys xD
> ...



It doesn't really have a solid release schedule. Sometimes chapters can come out monthly, bi-weekly or sometimes it isn't out for months.


----------



## Bender (Jun 17, 2009)

Btw is it just me or was Guts incredibly simple minded during the Golden Age Arc?   It makes me sad that he's been by Griffith's side for so long and doesn't yet understand  the definition of their relationship. It pains me that all he's ever done is fight with his sword and barely have a social life or social customs until he came back after the time skip and before it.


----------



## Segan (Jun 17, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Btw is it just me or was Guts incredibly simple minded during the Golden Age Arc?   It makes me sad that he's been by Griffith's side for so long and doesn't yet understand  the definition of their relationship. It pains me that all he's ever done is fight with his sword and barely have a social life or social customs until he came back after the time skip and before it.


All that stuff he already admitted to himself.


----------



## AMD (Jun 17, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> Wow, this is the worst time for Gutts and crew to be traveling via sea. Hope their really close to fairy island...



Heh true. They may end up fighting some giant Octopus.


----------



## Starstalker (Jun 17, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Btw is it just me or was Guts incredibly simple minded during the Golden Age Arc?   It makes me sad that he's been by Griffith's side for so long and doesn't yet understand  the definition of their relationship. It pains me that all he's ever done is fight with his sword and barely have a social life or social customs until he came back after the time skip and before it.



No, Guts is just very confused in Golden Age Arc, mostly because of what Gambino told him(about being a bad omen).
IMO, Golden Age is the best arc in Berserk.

EDIT: Just finished reading 295 on mangashare and there is no more  Link to more chapters, please.


----------



## Segan (Jun 17, 2009)

try mangahelpers


----------



## Bender (Jun 17, 2009)

Gambino saying Guts is a bad omen makes me wonder what his mother was and why she was hanged.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 17, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> That's just your opinion, but it is a very good manga.
> 
> To answer your question it comes out every 2 weeks.


 
i hope you're not comparing Berserk to ecchi mangas. it is indeed without a doubt best manga ever. it may not be ones most favorite, but if you look into details, berserk really outranks all the mangas in most aspects.


----------



## Starstalker (Jun 17, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Gambino saying Guts is a bad omen makes me wonder what his mother was and why she was hanged.



Although many demons tease Guts for being a human(human limit and stuff) I kindda doubt that he is human after all.
Maybe a minor demon or a half-demon or something, due to the fact that he's got high endurance and can summon massive strentgh in situations where normal people would die for sure.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 17, 2009)

Starstalker said:


> EDIT: Just finished reading 295 on mangashare and there is no more  Link to more chapters, please.



I read it here.


----------



## Bender (Jun 17, 2009)

^

Lol that'd be weird

Guts being half human half demon


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (Jun 17, 2009)

Imagine if it turns out that Zodd was his daddy


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 17, 2009)

CyberSwarmKing said:


> Imagine if it turns out that Zodd was his daddy



Lol i had a pal with a similar theory which i'm sure he made just to piss me off. Although in my pals version it was SK who was his dad and that's why Gutts existed outside of causality :amazed

Personally though i don't see it happening and it would take away from the awesomness of Gutts in my opinion, Berserk's story should always be man struggling against his fate.


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (Jun 17, 2009)

I agree, Guts should remain a human


----------



## Segan (Jun 18, 2009)

If Miura ever planned of revealing Guts having an Apostle's blood, there should logically have been others like Guts. But as we know, Apostles rather eat or just kill humans than wait for them to get babies.

And what would've been the point of Guts showing his everyday training and battles if he was gonna be as strong as he is anyway?


----------



## Dark Travis (Jun 18, 2009)

Lightysnake said:


> Wouldn't be so bad if he had anything resembling work ethic.


...Is that supposed to be some sort of joke?


----------



## seastone (Jun 18, 2009)

Guts is human, that is the whole point of him. That he is a man who is opposing causality,demons and gods. 

His strength is insane but that does not mean he is part demon. What about those  assassins? They could rip through metal, are they part demon too? 



berserkhawk z said:


> Lol i had a pal with a similar theory which i'm sure he made just to piss me off. Although in my pals version it was SK who was his dad and that's why Gutts existed outside of causality :amazed



Kind of hard to knock up a woman when you are just bones


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 18, 2009)

Starstalker said:


> Although many demons tease Guts for being a human(human limit and stuff) I kindda doubt that he is human after all.
> Maybe a minor demon or a half-demon or something, due to the fact that he's got high endurance and can summon massive strentgh in situations where normal people would die for sure.



Nah, Gutts gets pretty torn up whenever he does stuff like that. His bodies pretty much just scars at this point.


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Jun 18, 2009)

AMD said:


> Heh true. They may end up fighting some giant Octopus.



a kraken woot 

but about gutts being mixed wouldn't it be conflicting to know that you are the very same thing you are trying to deny. wouldn't want gutts be emo and stuff if he would ever find out  not like that would happen.


----------



## Goodfellow (Jun 18, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Gambino saying Guts is a bad omen makes me wonder what his mother was and why she was hanged.



Meh, his mother was probably the Berserk-verse equivalent of a gypsy. Actually, I think the point about Gutts parentage is that he's supposed be related to nothing or something like that. He wasn't born somewhere special, he wasn't raised in anyway special (well, besides being a child soldier, but I doubt that was in anyway unusual when you think about it, considering how crap the Berserk-verse is. Just look at the original Band of Hawks for starters), he wasn't related to anyone special. The circumstances of his birth just works to hammer down the fact that he's this absolutely isolated creation, or something like that.

He was just this guy, this no one in particular, this guy living in greater men's shadow, that decided to go fuck the world out of sheer badassitude after it had tried to fuck him in the arse.

I'm absolutely wrong btw


----------



## Memos (Jun 18, 2009)

The circumstances of Gutts' birth is a clue to whether or not he may have some magic involved in him.


----------



## seastone (Jun 18, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Holy shit, you?re right. Giant Kraken attack confirmed.



I wonder if we see any sirens or mermaids on the way there. 



Kusuriuri said:


> The circumstances of Gutts' birth is a clue to whether or not he may have some magic involved in him.



How so?


----------



## Segan (Jun 18, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> The circumstances of Gutts' birth is a clue to whether or not he may have some magic involved in him.


Like what?


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 18, 2009)

Does the feral doglike creature inside of him, have a will of it's own now btw? 
Since he doesn't remember anything from the chapter ''A howl from the darkness''


----------



## Penance (Jun 18, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> Does the feral doglike creature inside of him, have a will of it's own now btw?
> Since he doesn't remember anything from the chapter ''A howl from the darkness''



I thought that it always did...


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 18, 2009)

I think its a combination of Gutts slowly having his own astral form even without being a magician because of his strong emotions. Because he lives at the border of reality what would otherwise be a whisper now has its own tangible presence in Gutts mind and I even suspect body (though in the sense that the dog has such a powerful od he can take control of gutts with enough motivation).


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 18, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> I think its a combination of Gutts slowly having his own astral form even without being a magician because of his strong emotions. Because he lives at the border of reality what would otherwise be a whisper now has its own tangible presence in Gutts mind and I even suspect body (though in the sense that the dog has such a powerful od he can take control of gutts with enough motivation).



Well put...I was just a bit confused about exactly what it was...


----------



## Bender (Jun 18, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It really was, believe me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Arrr 

Jack Sparro- I mean Gut's are you prepared to meet Davy Jones king of the seven seas


----------



## Segan (Jun 19, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> I think its a combination of Gutts slowly having his own astral form even without being a magician because of his strong emotions. Because he lives at the border of reality what would otherwise be a whisper now has its own tangible presence in Gutts mind and I even suspect body (though in the sense that the dog has such a powerful od he can take control of gutts with enough motivation).


That sounds actually plausible.


----------



## Bender (Jun 19, 2009)

Goodfellow said:


> Meh, his mother was probably the Berserk-verse equivalent of a gypsy.



I actually like the sound of that



			
				Goodfellow said:
			
		

> I'm absolutely wrong btw



But If I'm correct, back then in those days Gypsy's were a race of people demonized everywhere they went and their status was nothing to brag about. I think that Guts might be a gypsy or psychic (same thing right?) since he has an amazing amount of strength.


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 19, 2009)

I just don't see how he can remain human and still continue to use the Berserker armor without destroying his body, which is pretty much whats happened...

Not that I want him to be a half-breed apostle/demon whatever....


----------



## Drizzt (Jun 19, 2009)

Hmm... 

I pretty sure that Guts will need an upgrade - which will come in the form of magical powers - or atleast be able to imbue magical elements in dragonslayer - I think we saw that before with the battle will the magician. 

Anyway, I wonder how the new world order will all affect Guts and Company, and I wonder if this new world order will allow Guts to obtain the path in defeating Griffith. Somehow, after reading this chapter - before I didn't have any clues on how Guts will be able to defeat Griffith - but this pandora box that has been opened, has given me a sense of hope. 

I can intuitive see that there is a path that is been given by the author - a path that will allow Guts become in par with Griffith.. a superman? In Nietzsche terms "_All beings so far have created something beyond themselves; and do you want to be the ebb of this great flood and even go back to the beasts rather than overcome man? What is the ape to man? A laughingstock or a painful embarrassment. And man shall be just that for the overman: a laughingstock or a painful embarrassment…_"


----------



## Bender (Jun 19, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> I just don't see how he can remain human and still continue to use the Berserker armor without destroying his body, which is pretty much whats happened...
> 
> Not that I want him to be a half-breed apostle/demon whatever....



Yeah that's some cheesy shit and this ain't Inuyasha


----------



## Segan (Jun 20, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> I just don't see how he can remain human and still continue to use the Berserker armor without destroying his body, which is pretty much whats happened...
> 
> Not that I want him to be a half-breed apostle/demon whatever....


He's only walking because of Schierke's magic and the fairies' healing powder. Guts was a wreck after using the Berserker armor for the first time, remember?


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 20, 2009)

Five more days ladies and Gents 

And Gutts is all human


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 20, 2009)

enough of this stupid kid ideas, gutts is human, miura has his own plans for him, that's it.


----------



## Bender (Jun 20, 2009)

^ I never suggested that he isn't

However, what I'm insinuating is that he may be a special human in other words someone with psychic abilities from his mother who I'm guessing may have been a gypsy.


----------



## hazashi (Jun 20, 2009)

Gutts cant be a gypsy!


----------



## Bender (Jun 20, 2009)

hazashi said:


> Gutts cant be a gypsy!



Gypsy's are people who bring bad fortune and.....I'm pretty sure we all know about Gut's luck with people.  Before the beginning of World War II they were considered parasites, people trying to take away other hard working peoples jobs and just as bad as the jews. Shit they were considered less than human.


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 20, 2009)

_Guts is not fully human 

He is obviously part elf

Look at the ears 
_


----------



## Muk (Jun 20, 2009)

Segan said:


> He's only walking because of Schierke's magic and the fairies' healing powder. Guts was a wreck after using the Berserker armor for the first time, remember?



Guts is human. As human as possible. Mirua spend a chapter or so on how he was born from a woman that was hanging from the tree.

So unless his mom got banged by something that isn't human, he's as human as it can get.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 21, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> _Guts is not fully human
> 
> He is obviously part elf
> 
> ...



In the Wikipedia entry for Gutts it says that there is much debate over Gutts humanity due to pronounced canines and pointy ears.

It's wrong, Miura's art style gets rid of this as it improves over time and many characters who are shown as human have the same outstanding features 

Next thing you know people will say Serpico isn't all human since he always has his eyes closed 

Maybe his mom was a secret apostle :amazed


----------



## Bender (Jun 21, 2009)

Btw you guys I think I know how Gut's and Caska's child managed to appear in his child form. You guys know how in Xenogears Fei has three other personalities; it's probably the same for Griffith. There's Femto, his demonic side and Gut's and Caska's child innocence.


----------



## MisterJB (Jun 21, 2009)

berserkhawk z said:


> Next thing you know people will say Serpico isn't all human since he always has his eyes closed



What's the deal with that, anyway?


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 21, 2009)

MisterJB said:


> What's the deal with that, anyway?



TV tropes will explain better than me


----------



## tom (Jun 21, 2009)

MisterJB said:


> What's the deal with that, anyway?



I think he's half bat or half fox or something.


----------



## Bender (Jun 22, 2009)

Btw you guys out of all the hawks who died in the Eclipse who's death made you the saddest? For me it has to be Judeau. He's like with a major babe and he's trying to figure out his last words with only a few seconds away from death.


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 22, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Btw you guys out of all the hawks who died in the Eclipse who's death made you the saddest? For me it has to be Judeau. He's like with a major babe and he's trying to figure out his last words with only a few seconds away from death.



His death I guess...And also Corkus....


----------



## Segan (Jun 22, 2009)

Corkus was an unlucky asshole. Can't say I miss him.


----------



## MisterJB (Jun 22, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Btw you guys out of all the hawks who died in the Eclipse who's death made you the saddest? For me it has to be Judeau. He's like with a major babe and he's trying to figure out his last words with only a few seconds away from death.



Pippin, poor guy. He fought well.


----------



## Fireball (Jun 22, 2009)

i am craving for the new chapter.


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 22, 2009)

Just three more days, not that I know what to expect.. It could be a chapter filled with only artwork again...

As pretty as it is to watch...^^

@Segan: Corkus wasn't that bad


----------



## Higawa (Jun 23, 2009)

I finally want dragonslayer in action again!


----------



## Jugger (Jun 23, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> Just three more days, not that I know what to expect.. It could be a chapter filled with only artwork again...
> 
> As pretty as it is to watch...^^
> 
> @Segan: Corkus wasn't that bad



i would be laughtinh my ass off really hard if there was arc or vol without text but also could be really cool


----------



## Higawa (Jun 23, 2009)

Jugger said:


> i would be laughtinh my ass off really hard if there was arc or vol without text but also could be really cool



Berserks Artwork is just great!
But I also want some more plot text^^


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 23, 2009)

man, i wants new chapter. about time miura started developing gutts' story again, i want elf arc to kick in.


----------



## Jugger (Jun 23, 2009)

Higawa said:


> Berserks Artwork is just great!
> But I also want some more plot text^^



Ok but Miura is only one that possible can do it. It would be really great have vol with lot of plot and without text. There are not many manga artist that have balls do even one chapter without text.


----------



## Medusa (Jun 23, 2009)

spoilers

*Spoiler*: __ 





GAT-X252 said:


> Huge Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








*Spoiler*: __ 



I had WTF face at ubik sits in half-bodie-guy-with-hat's stomach  

btw finally slan is backkk


----------



## Random Member (Jun 23, 2009)

What the fuck is that guy?!?!?!?!

Even for a monster, that's fucking creepy


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 23, 2009)

Well, apparently we´re getting another break guys.

The good news is that the return is scheduled for Young Animal #19 (25/09).

Also must resist spoilers. The usual.


----------



## Segan (Jun 23, 2009)

Wait, that's till end of September...fuck!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 23, 2009)

Segan said:


> Wait, that's till end of September...fuck!



Dude, the last break was almost a year, when it comes to Berserk, this is practically tomorrow .


----------



## Quelsatron (Jun 23, 2009)

Medusa said:


> spoilers
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



That's fucking *AWESOME*

Really, it reminds me of Salvador Dali.


----------



## Muk (Jun 23, 2009)

wow wtf ..... we still aren't close to elf island


----------



## Segan (Jun 23, 2009)

Miura's still determined as fuck to make the best artwork as possible, apparently, and that slows down everything. Ah well, nothing can be done about it.


----------



## Muk (Jun 23, 2009)

ahh man  and i had hoped at least we get a glimps at elf land before the next break


----------



## RivFader (Jun 23, 2009)

The world transform into a Dali painting and we'll have to wait till September...

Miura


----------



## Higawa (Jun 23, 2009)

September ................but spoilers look good though!


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 23, 2009)

Whoa spoilers are awesome and creepy


----------



## Fireball (Jun 23, 2009)

Medusa said:


> spoilers
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



holy shit, what's _the garden of earthly delights_ doing in my berserk! 

man, and i thought the naruto spoilers where awesome. miura whatever the fuck you are taking.....please never stop using it


----------



## Bender (Jun 23, 2009)

Is it just me or am I the only one who laughed his fucking ass off at the half-body naked wizard dude? :rofl

    

Griffith's idea of a new world is hilariously insane.


----------



## Segan (Jun 23, 2009)

Uchiha Smith said:


> holy shit, what's _the garden of earthly delights_ doing in my berserk!
> *
> man, and i thought the naruto spoilers where awesome.* miura whatever the fuck you are taking.....please never stop using it


What does Naruto have to do with anything here?


----------



## Fireball (Jun 23, 2009)

actually. nothing =P


----------



## Medusa (Jun 23, 2009)

better spoiler pics



awesome full of epic double-page-spreads @_@


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 23, 2009)

trolls? again? again no word chaper?


----------



## God Movement (Jun 23, 2009)

Skull Knight is FTW


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 23, 2009)

Whoa September?

But holy shit the double spreads and no talking again?


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 23, 2009)

I like the dragon

Classic design as well

Can't say I'm surprised about the break, oh well September isn't that long.


----------



## TSC (Jun 23, 2009)

LOL that Hieronymus Bosch's Garden of Earthly Delights is in Berserk and the pic with Slan I'm assuming is inspired by Gustave Doré's Angel Host painting Download it here


----------



## MisterJB (Jun 23, 2009)

C'mon, a full arc with the trolls was already too much.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 23, 2009)

well, appearantly miura likes drawing trolls. 


speaking of paintings, i wonder if miura do paintings, his art is top notch in the manga world.


----------



## KidTony (Jun 23, 2009)

wait..the chapter is coming out when?? September?


----------



## TSC (Jun 24, 2009)

Mat?icha said:


> speaking of paintings, i wonder if miura do paintings, his art is top notch in the manga world.



Yes he does do paintings. The covers for Berserk volumes are actually paintings. If you got the Berserk artbook, you can see in many of the illustrations that the bits of the canvas' texture come through from the oil painting.


----------



## Bender (Jun 24, 2009)

Miura art is uber sexy and cool pek pek


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 24, 2009)

well, i better check them out when i got time.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 24, 2009)

Mat?icha said:


> well, appearantly miura likes drawing trolls.



Trolls are from the Astral Realm.

Astral realm is infused on Earth.

All magical creatures from the Astral realm are now on earth, including trolls.


----------



## Segan (Jun 24, 2009)

Looks like Miura's pretty cultivated when you look at all those references to real life art.


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Jun 24, 2009)

I started reading this manga seriously and I'm just hooked. I'm just after the part where Griffith just came back and Guts fought Zodd again. Have to wonder if he'll will ever be strong enough to take Zodd out, but apparently he's a match for him in that human form...


----------



## Memos (Jun 24, 2009)

Eman5805 said:


> I started reading this manga seriously and I'm just hooked. I'm just after the part where Griffith just came back and Guts fought Zodd again. Have to wonder if he'll will ever be strong enough to take Zodd out, but apparently he's a match for him in that human form...



You should probably stay away from the thread until you catch up. Spoilers will ruin certain parts of the story.

---

The Berserk-verse is royally fucked


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Jun 24, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> You should probably stay away from the thread until you catch up. Spoilers will ruin certain parts of the story.
> 
> ---
> 
> The Berserk-verse is royally fucked



Won't take long with me. I'm a fast read and I tend to skim over the introspective inner monologue stuff characters tend to do.


----------



## Ico (Jun 24, 2009)

at me never finding this thread before.

Read the raw, looks like hell has been unleashed.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 24, 2009)

We're off to see the Wizard the Wonderful Wizard of OZ tralla tralla la la la la la Look there's a Troll, Theres a Pole so get in Line for The Wonderful World of Miura Tralla Tralla La la la la la la la la la la whoah an Accordian Gat-Milk


----------



## RivFader (Jun 24, 2009)

Scan's out @ FH


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 24, 2009)

man


the term all hell broke loose is an understatement.

Plus did i just  see people living in someone's ass.Page 14.


----------



## Fireball (Jun 24, 2009)

oh shit, fantasia!


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 24, 2009)

THE FORCE IS STRONG IN THIS THREAD BUT NOT AS STROOOOOOONG AS THE VIDEO BELOW

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dDKeKzkM784[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Jun 24, 2009)

Still no Guts Miura imagination never cease to amaze me.


----------



## robotnik (Jun 24, 2009)

you know what this manga needs? a rape scene

when was the last time there was one


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 24, 2009)

robotnik said:


> you know what this manga needs? a rape scene
> 
> when was the last time there was one



WHEN MIURA WENT ON BREAK FOR 1/2 A YEAR


----------



## robotnik (Jun 24, 2009)

r u retarded


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 24, 2009)

robotnik said:


> r u retarded



only after sitting through 2 Michael bay films


----------



## ~L~ (Jun 25, 2009)

the dude with the hat and with people living inside him was so weird it was funny xD 

i don't know what's going to happen from here, the world is so messed up. griffith your world...your dream


----------



## Muk (Jun 25, 2009)

talk about totally fucked up


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 25, 2009)

miura was able to make an impression that human race is fucked up and creatures will eat up all the humans. 
big applauds for unbelievable creativity, i am astounded as always before miura's art.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 25, 2009)

robotnik said:


> you know what this manga needs? a rape scene
> 
> when was the last time there was one



We have trolls, plenty of orgies will ensue. 

Wow are humans fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuucked. My theory is that at some point, maybe once every million years or so, the physical layer and the astral layer, overlap to create fantasia, until the layers move apart. Things like trolls and fairies already _exist_ in the physical layer even though they are technically astral beings, their existence is a lot closer to the physical layer then most astral beings. I can even surmise that even before Griffith got reborn the physical and astral might have started overlapping at a slow rate, maybe the normal natural rate. The laws of causality probably had a roll in this, the birth of a potential god hand, followed by his ascension and finally rebirth may have set the gears in a higher gear than usual, consider that all Griffith has done so far was to lead up to this point. 

There may be parts of our world that are natural have are closer to the astral layer like fairy land. My guess is that human civilization happened during the end of the last fantasia. Then there is Gutts and Caska who by existing pulls the astral layer closer to the physical layer at a greater rate. It may be localized, but in general this new world is probably similar to having every human in midland given the brand. The Godhand is going to start stepping into the physical layer soon....


----------



## Morpheus (Jun 25, 2009)

Canute87 said:


> man
> 
> 
> the term all hell broke loose is an understatement.
> ...



I think those pages were the realms of each of the God Hand, page 14-15 being Slan's realm.


----------



## RivFader (Jun 25, 2009)

Evil Genius released their version.

I'm curious what exactly every member of the God Hand is up to in the new world. So far we only knew a lot about Griffith and a little about Slan (the troll cave).


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 25, 2009)

RivFader said:


> Evil Genius released their version.
> 
> I'm curious what exactly every member of the God Hand is up to in the new world. So far we only knew a lot about Griffith and a little about Slan (the troll cave).



you didn't notice  Evil Genius released their version.


----------



## Munken (Jun 25, 2009)

oh lol Ubik


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 25, 2009)

epic


but I still don't get it
is it intentional that the world changed and how did it happen ?


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 25, 2009)

Hey my fuzzy friends the trolls are back, and they brought friends 

Miura's a genius


----------



## Segan (Jun 25, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> epic
> 
> 
> but I still don't get it
> is it intentional that the world changed and how did it happen ?


The astral world is overlapping with the material world. It was triggered through Skull Knight with his dimensional Behelith sword.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 25, 2009)

Segan said:


> The astral world is overlapping with the material world. It was triggered through Skull Knight with his dimensional Behelith sword.



yeah
but still I think there will be more explaination


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 25, 2009)

There problably will be more explanation in three months time


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 25, 2009)

3 months are nothing for me


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jun 25, 2009)

Munken said:


> oh lol Ubik



I seriously lol'd at his  expression


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 25, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> 3 months are nothing for me



Yeah i guess at least it's nice to know when it's coming back 

Still no word on HXH coming back hgfdsahjkl?


----------



## RivFader (Jun 25, 2009)

Of course not, Togashi isn't Miura


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 25, 2009)

probably october 
but there is nothing official 

we dont know yet


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 25, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> probably october
> but there is nothing official
> 
> we dont know yet



That's too bad 

I'm really starting to miss HXH, damn you Togashi


----------



## The Imp (Jun 25, 2009)

interesting chapter, although i usually don't like chapters without dialogue this chapter was really amazing.

if you have enough patience to wait for HxH to come back this 3 month break is fodder shit in comparison.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 25, 2009)

So Skullknight......next time the charm? 


Heh, cool to see new fantasy creatures from the Astral world, the hairy big creature with a club i´m not sure since Ogres have already appeared, i spot the obvious ( and amazing looking) Dragon, possibly goblins that are coming out of a hole and heading to a town, a headless knight strolling around a town, some lake monster approaching some kids playing, bunch of skeletons rising from a swamp, those kids spotting a sleeping fairy and then there´s those bunch of flying creatures.

I don´t think that this spells doom for mankind just yet as Griffith is only now just completing his dream of becoming a king (As announced by the end message), this will most likely be the advent of his "Larger than life" reign and that everything that Griffith sets his eyes into, it´s bound to be spectacular and supernatural. Griffith will be the king that literally transformed Fairy Tales into existence. The people wanted the world to change. And so their Savior changed the world.

What is more frightening is that the God Hand are also coming out to earth, what will they do know is everyone´s guess.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm calling it you guys Gutts is gonna slay a Dragon before his journey ends  :amazed


----------



## Jugger (Jun 25, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> probably october
> but there is nothing official
> 
> we dont know yet



maybe i should reread it when i first time read hxh it did come back also berserk came back soon after i read it


----------



## Goodfellow (Jun 25, 2009)

September?

SEPTEMBER?!!

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF

Cool chapter tho


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 25, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So Skullknight......next time the charm?
> 
> 
> Heh, cool to see new fantasy creatures from the Astral world, the hairy big creature with a club i?m not sure since Ogres have already appeared, i spot the obvious ( and amazing looking) Dragon, possibly goblins that are coming out of a hole and heading to a town, a headless knight strolling around a town, some lake monster approaching some kids playing, bunch of skeletons rising from a swamp, those kids spotting a sleeping fairy and then there?s those bunch of flying creatures.
> ...



Humans dominance on the physical layer pretty much ends. Griffith will now get to see every man women and child become a struggler, and their pleas and cries will elicit many lol's. Most likely Griffith will only protect those who "truly" follow the hawk, and it everyone else is cannon fodder, human civilization probably won't exist past what ever hamlet Griffith allows his army to occupy.


----------



## RivFader (Jun 25, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgGIhrB-RNw[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQiwjDLFeZY[/YOUTUBE]

7 minutes less till the next Berserk chapter arrives


----------



## Fireball (Jun 25, 2009)

berserkhawk z said:


> I'm calling it you guys Gutts is gonna slay a Dragon before his journey ends



siegfried style! 



c'mon guts! you are mankind's last hope!


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 25, 2009)

The dragon looked amazing

September ;~;


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 25, 2009)

Each of the God Hand´s domain in the Astral Realm were also awesome to look at, Slan´s is made from female and male bodies, which fits her theme of Lust and Lechery, Conrad is related to Death in general, showing skeletons and rats, which also fits him since he was the one that spread the plague that was killing Midland´s populace.  

Ubik´s domains probably represents the surreal unconscious human mind as he´s the one who enter people subconsciousness to reveal who they truly are, he has done this with the Slug count and Griffith.

Void´s....just a brain apparently.


----------



## Bender (Jun 25, 2009)

Damn, while I was reading this chapter the song that playing during the Third Impact in End of Evangelion kept on playing in my head.


----------



## Jicksy (Jun 25, 2009)

the whole chap was epic to look at as usual, but that dragon was just...


----------



## Muk (Jun 25, 2009)

that dragon was just amazing


----------



## Bender (Jun 25, 2009)

Btw is it just me or on the last page of this chapter does it look like Ganishka turned into Yggdrasil?


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 25, 2009)

gixa786 said:


> the whole chap was epic to look at as usual, but that dragon was just...





Muk said:


> that dragon was just amazing



Gutts is gonna slay that Dragon 

And the Dragonslayer will finally live up to it's name


----------



## tom (Jun 25, 2009)

you think the dragon is stronger than an average apostle?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 25, 2009)

I don't know but I'm sure Griffith doesn't have to worry about running BBQs anymore


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 25, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Btw is it just me or on the last page of this chapter does it look like Ganishka turned into Yggdrasil?



Wouldn?t it be sweet if Griffith decided to make his castle on top of Ganishka?

Like a symbol of his magical kingdom or something like that.


----------



## MisterJB (Jun 25, 2009)

tom said:


> you think the dragon is stronger than an average apostle?



it seems stronger than Zodd.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 25, 2009)

tom said:


> you think the dragon is stronger than an average apostle?



If i was to take a guess using other fantasy Dragons to scale strength, i'd say it's just a little weaker than Grundbeld due to his Curundum hide.



MisterJB said:


> it seems stronger than Zodd.



Dunno i think Zodd could take it


----------



## Smoke (Jun 25, 2009)

Good chapitre


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 25, 2009)

MisterJB said:


> it seems stronger than Zodd.



only if it breaths fire


----------



## Alucard (Jun 26, 2009)

ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu SEPTEMBER?????????????

yay for the dragon! and the little dragons at the canyon too


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 26, 2009)

On the upside it's good to have a set date for when Miura's coming back


----------



## Shikashi (Jun 27, 2009)

Eh... Mister, Mister would you please finish this before you die?


----------



## YukiKaze (Jun 28, 2009)

Shikashi said:


> Eh... Mister, Mister would you please finish this before you die?



Berserk is very close to an end than ever before. The god hand are now mortal (if you want to call it like that) and can be killed by guts and the skull knight.

I wonder if the Skull Knight did plan everything before hand. Maybe he knew that Femto was going to bend the slash of his behelith-sword so that he could merge the worlds.


----------



## Vault (Jun 28, 2009)

^^ i dont get what your saying


----------



## YukiKaze (Jun 28, 2009)

Vault said:


> ^^ i dont get what your saying



Is my english so bad? 
I was talking about that Berserk is going to be finished in the "near future" (like 5 years?). To backup my assumption i was using the recent chapters as evidence.


----------



## Vault (Jun 28, 2009)

No its great you just missed 1 or 2 words  

Now that the age of darkness is upon us, you can see its about to end


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 28, 2009)

_I saw nothing wrong with your english  _


----------



## Jugger (Jun 28, 2009)

YukiKaze said:


> Berserk is very close to an end than ever before. The god hand are now mortal (if you want to call it like that) and can be killed by guts and the skull knight.
> 
> I wonder if the Skull Knight did plan everything before hand. Maybe he knew that Femto was going to bend the slash of his behelith-sword so that he could merge the worlds.



yeah i get you point. Now he is on 3 monts break well atleast we know when he is back


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 28, 2009)

I doubt SK saw Femto bending his slash, as he seemed as shocked as Zodd.


----------



## Dionysus (Jun 28, 2009)

Next chapter!  "The Return of Dialogue!"

Out in September!

What will be the words uttered first?

"What the hell is all this shit?"

"Why is there a troll eating my husband?"

"Hey, look!  Is that flaming rubble the Elf place thingy that we've been travelling to for the last few years?"


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 28, 2009)

Hey did anyone notice that Borcof the Apostle that assaulted Ganishaka's palace with Locus was the same Apostle that took Gutts arm?

Gay = Happy

Gay = Happy


----------



## Medusa (Jun 28, 2009)

berserkhawk z said:


> Hey did anyone notice that Borcof the Apostle that assaulted Ganishaka's palace with Locus was the same Apostle that took Gutts arm?
> 
> glare
> 
> glare



wow nice catch


----------



## Bender (Jun 28, 2009)

berserkhawk z said:


> Hey did anyone notice that Borcof the Apostle that assaulted Ganishaka's palace with Locus was the same Apostle that took Gutts arm?



I've known about this for a while dude


----------



## soulnova (Jun 30, 2009)

Dionysus said:


> Next chapter!  "The Return of Dialogue!"
> 
> Out in September!
> 
> ...




Most likely One and Two. Three is still years away. *Cries*
I was talking to Space Cowboy about how this would translate to D&D. Now that the spiritual creatures are in Reality... they can be harmed with normal weapons (at least most of them I think). This means the Dragonslayer will cut through them like butter (MOAR!). With all that energy in the sword, I wouldn't be surprised if it started to talk.

Also, I fear Caska and Gats will bleed to death because the marks will react to anything WAAAY better than they did.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 30, 2009)

soulnova said:


> Most likely One and Two. Three is still years away. *Cries*
> I was talking to Space Cowboy about how this would translate to D&D. Now that the spiritual creatures are in Reality... they can be harmed with normal weapons (at least most of them I think). This means the Dragonslayer will cut through them like butter (MOAR!). With all that energy in the sword, I wouldn't be surprised if it started to talk.
> 
> *Also, I fear Caska and Gats will bleed to death because the marks will react to anything WAAAY better than they did*.



Yeah Gutts can't have much blood left from the rate he's been losing it


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 30, 2009)

berserkhawk z said:


> Hey did anyone notice that Borcof the Apostle that assaulted Ganishaka's palace with Locus was the same Apostle that took Gutts arm?
> 
> there as well...
> 
> ...


 
links? again? damn you now i have to read whole eclipse arc.


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 30, 2009)

_So

I really think I have never hated a fictional character more than Griffith/Femto  
_


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 1, 2009)

grifith - god/??? talk was interesting. god mentioning that he can control destiny of every human, means that he had control over gutt's destiny, in a way he left gutts alive. also god mentioned griffith's desire was his desire. 
too many unexplained quotes. i read that miura requested that chapter to be removed from publication later, due to too much info release in the early stage of manga.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jul 1, 2009)

Dionysus said:


> "Hey, look!  Is that flaming rubble the Elf place thingy that we've been travelling to for the last few years?"



    .


----------



## Segan (Jul 1, 2009)

berserkhawk z said:


> Hey did anyone notice that Borcof the Apostle that assaulted Ganishaka's palace with Locus was the same Apostle that took Gutts arm?
> 
> wiki-Kidou
> 
> wiki-Kidou


That shoulda been obvious ever since Borkof appeared in Windham...


----------



## soulnova (Jul 1, 2009)

Anyone wants to bet how long it would take the next chapter to come out? We got lucky with the last 2. I say.... 3 months.


----------



## RivFader (Jul 1, 2009)

soulnova said:


> Anyone wants to bet how long it would take the next chapter to come out? We got lucky with the last 2. I say.... 3 months.



I bet the next chapter will come out in September :ho


----------



## p0l3r (Jul 1, 2009)

Man I just re read berserk, damn I cant wait till the manga finished then we can hopefully watch an remade anime adaption of it....


----------



## KidTony (Jul 1, 2009)

^ Good luck waiting for 30 years.


----------



## p0l3r (Jul 1, 2009)

Yeah I know but I can still hope -.-


----------



## Shikashi (Jul 3, 2009)

Wh... why September? Why must he torture us?


----------



## Arishem (Jul 3, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IaPG3YoQ5N8&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
Josh, The Babyfaced Assassin, Barnett is a Berserk fan.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jul 4, 2009)

Arishem said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IaPG3YoQ5N8&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> Josh, The Babyfaced Assassin, Barnett is a Berserk fan.





He has good taste


----------



## faults (Jul 4, 2009)

hmm, i might have missed this but was berserk removed from mangafox? Can't find it anymore on there


----------



## YukiKaze (Jul 5, 2009)

faults said:


> hmm, i might have missed this but was berserk removed from mangafox? Can't find it anymore on there



It doesn't show up if you use the sites search function.

Use Google with this searchterm "Berserk mangafox"


----------



## Major (Jul 5, 2009)

Next chapter is only in September!! 

No way


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 5, 2009)

Wow, is that a wrestler with actual personality?

And you think you saw everything.


----------



## Bourdain (Jul 6, 2009)

So is Miura delaying until September because he's going to output a lot of material in quick succession or is it because he's lonely (lol) again?


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jul 6, 2009)

Bourdain said:


> So is Miura delaying until September because he's going to output a lot of material in quick succession or is it because he's lonely (lol) again?



Who knows he's problably wanting some Idol master time


----------



## Bourdain (Jul 6, 2009)

He could buy a Filipino wife with the hundreds of millions in his bank account.

What the fuck is wrong with him? As great as Berserk is, I must proclaim he is a pathetic human being.


----------



## Major (Jul 6, 2009)

Well he is the self-professed laziest mangaka out there, so it's no surprise.

At this rate, I'm just worried he'll die long before he actually get's to finishing the manga.


----------



## KidTony (Jul 6, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Wow, is that a wrestler with actual personality?
> 
> And you think you saw everything.





no, that's a professional MMA fighter.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jul 6, 2009)

Major said:


> Well he is the self-professed laziest mangaka out there, so it's no surprise.
> 
> *At this rate, I'm just worried he'll die long before he actually get's to finishing the manga.*



I wish people will stop saying this, Miura's only in his forties and is in good health 

Stop wishing cars to hit him


----------



## Major (Jul 6, 2009)

It has happened before you know and we that bring the topic up are just facing the possibilies that exist behind an artist embarking on a 40 to 50 year project. Maybe you should too before accusimg me of having a deathwish on the guy


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jul 6, 2009)

Major said:


> It has happened before you know and we that bring the topic up are just facing the possibilies that exist behind an artist embarking on a 40 to 50 year project. Maybe you should too before accusimg me of having a deathwish on the guy



Chill i only meant that people should stop saying that Miura will die before he finishes Berserk, he only has another 30% or so to do before he finishes up, so all he really needs is like another 10 years or less if he picks up his pace.

Trust me i've made my peace with the possibility that Miura may die and decided that Berserk's awesome even if it doesn't ever get a final ending.

It is my firm belief however that Miura will finish


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 6, 2009)

i wouldnt say miura is lazy, it simply takes longer to draw magnificently in details. it's THE ONLY manga out there to have this quality, so we sould make our piece with it.
i dont think there's a better drawn manga than berserk. maybe vagabond or SAO would second it.


----------



## The Imp (Jul 7, 2009)

This break isnt that bad. Wasn't his last break like 6 months long?



Major said:


> Well he is the self-professed laziest mangaka out there, so it's no surprise.
> 
> At this rate, I'm just worried he'll die long before he actually get's to finishing the manga.



Togashi's lazier. 10 chapters a year with shit art. Atleast Miura puts some quality into his work. Although he should start putting dialogue into his chapters.



Mat?icha said:


> i wouldnt say miura is lazy, it simply takes longer to draw magnificently in details. it's THE ONLY manga out there to have this quality, so we sould make our piece with it.
> i dont think there's a better drawn manga than berserk. maybe vagabond or SAO would second it.



I think Bastard!! has the same level of art or greater than Berserk's in the latter volumes


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 7, 2009)

> Atleast Miura puts some quality into his work.



"Some" quality?

You´re not exactly giving him credit. Unlike Togashi, his breaks are actually justified.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jul 7, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> I think Bastard!! has the same level of art or greater than Berserk's in the latter volumes



Doesn't Hagiwara use computers for his backgrounds could be wrong?

Miura's art on the otherhand is all hand drawn awsomness


----------



## The Imp (Jul 7, 2009)

berserkhawk z said:


> Doesn't Hagiwara use computers for his backgrounds could be wrong?
> 
> Miura's art on the otherhand is all hand drawn awsomness



I'm not sure. I just know that it looks awesome.


----------



## Han Solo (Jul 7, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> Togashi's lazier. 10 chapters a year with shit art. Atleast Miura puts some quality into his work. Although he should start putting dialogue into his chapters.



He puts effort into the art, but not anything else really.



kurono76767 said:


> I think Bastard!! has the same level of art or greater than Berserk's in the latter volumes



Yep.






Although supposedly recent Bastard!! stuff, like Berserk, has little effort put into either plot or character development, or even humor.


----------



## Bender (Jul 7, 2009)

Seriously, you people are too damn critical of Miura and the breaks that he takes.


----------



## Han Solo (Jul 7, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Seriously, you people are too damn critical of Miura and the breaks that he takes.



He's a lazy friend.

Along with Togashi and Hagiwara.

They all suck.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 7, 2009)

Han Solo said:


> He's a lazy friend.
> 
> Along with Togashi and Hagiwara.
> 
> They all suck.



You?re pretty much failing on a epic scale when you compare Miura with Togashi. It?s like comparing a mouse with the fucking moon.

I mean, it?s probably easy as fuck maintaining a steady schedule when your artwork is as detailed as that, right? That instant gratification better come fast and easy!


----------



## Han Solo (Jul 7, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> You?re pretty much failing on a epic scale when you compare Miura with Togashi. It?s like comparing a mouse with the fucking moon.
> 
> I mean, it?s probably easy as fuck maintaining a steady schedule when your artwork is as detailed as that, right? That instant gratification better come fast and easy!



Putting absolutely no effort into anything other than the art is not a good thing.

Yes, Togashi is worse than Miura, probably worse than any mangaka I can think of, but that does not somehow excuse the shit Miura pulls.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jul 7, 2009)

Dunno Miura puts a lot of effort into the artwork, personally i don't have a problem with the guy taking a break once in a while.

That's as long as he keeps producing a top of the grade awesome Manga


----------



## James (Jul 7, 2009)

September is virtually nothing. I expected no more than 8 chapters for this entire year. It seems he might actually pass that and if he does I'll be happy enough.

Long time Berserk readers have had to put up with constant breaks for the last 3-4 years or so. At least we have a date, the worst breaks are the indefinite ones as those make it seem like he's quit.


----------



## Legendarywun (Jul 7, 2009)

Holy shit im tripping.......So where exactly did these monster come from? Obviously they're not apostals.


----------



## KidTony (Jul 8, 2009)

berserkhawk z said:


> Dunno Miura puts a lot of effort into the artwork, personally i don't have a problem with the guy taking a break once in a while.
> 
> That's as long as he keeps producing a top of the grade awesome Manga



Once in a while? All he does is take breaks. I'll die before this manga is half-way done.


----------



## X2thaU (Jul 8, 2009)

dude tony take a chill pill bro, not everyone releases like OP.  Im sure it'll end before we or the mangaka dies


----------



## Segan (Jul 8, 2009)

Legendarywun said:


> Holy shit im tripping.......So where exactly did these monster come from? Obviously they're not apostals.


These are the inhabitants of the astral world. Now that it's overlapping with the material realm, you see them all over the place.


----------



## Memos (Jul 8, 2009)

KidTony said:


> Once in a while? All he does is take breaks. I'll die before this manga is half-way done.



Alas, the manga is already over halfway and you're alive. Never mind.

I just hope the chapters have more dialogue now that the one single biggest event in the story has happened.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 8, 2009)

Han Solo said:


> Putting absolutely no effort into anything other than the art is not a good thing.
> 
> Yes, Togashi is worse than Miura, probably worse than any mangaka I can think of, but that does not somehow excuse the shit Miura pulls.



This is the biggest event that ever happened in the plot so far, that?s why these last few chapters have been so short on dialogue, the entire world is supposed to be in awe, speechless.

Sure, he might have overblown it with 4 chapters in a row but it?s because he wants to show how epic and global this event is and while dialogue has been minimal so far, the plot has been going forward.

I can understand your complaint but this is like the first and probably last time he?ll pull something like this, give him some credit.


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Jul 9, 2009)

I've read every single chapter since the beginning. GOT DAYUMN!!!! Just incredible.

Now that I've finally caught up, I'm kinda depressed cuz I wanted to keep on reading. The world's really gone to crap now. It was bad enough with just a few Apostle like beings. Now the whole world is covered in them.

And anyway, I'm so impressed with Miura's imagination. Just when you think he can't come up with another freakily designed nightmare, he comes up with another freakily designed nightmare.

And when I first read this manga, seeing a man get sliced in half and eyes popping out of heads when kinda shocked my system. As did seeing a woman's body torn apart and swung around on a pike that was shoved up her vag.

Crazy desensitization.


----------



## Jicksy (Jul 9, 2009)

wens next chapter released anyways, is it like october? cant remember now...


----------



## p-lou (Jul 9, 2009)

end of september


----------



## Bourdain (Jul 9, 2009)

Vagabond has landscapes surpassing Miura's work, imo. Also Inoue isn't a lazy fuck like Miura, which makes it far more impressive.


----------



## bowser113 (Jul 9, 2009)

Bourdain said:


> Vagabond has landscapes surpassing Miura's work, imo. Also Inoue isn't a lazy fuck like Miura, which makes it far more impressive.



Why don't you STFU and check your facts before posting nonsense.


Q: Your artwork for Vagabond is just amazing, so detailed and dynamic. How long does it take for you to draw a chapter?

Takehiko Inoue: It takes me a week.

Q: Seriously? That's very fast for the amount of detail you put into it!

Takehiko Inoue: It's in a weekly magazine, so if I don't draw it in a week, it won't make it into the magazine! (laughs) But I don't draw it all myself. *I draw all the people, and my assistants draw all the backgrounds.*

Q: Still, that's amazing. How many assistants do you have?

Takehiko Inoue: Five.


Also read the Discrepancies part


----------



## Dionysus (Jul 9, 2009)

You know you've awakened the dragon when you get bowser113 to post.


----------



## KidTony (Jul 9, 2009)

X2thaU said:


> dude tony take a chill pill bro, not everyone releases like OP.  Im sure it'll end before we or the mangaka dies



Lol X, weren't you the one bitching about Berserk releases on TAL the other day?


----------



## Medusa (Jul 9, 2009)

bowser113 said:


> Why don't you STFU and check your facts before posting nonsense.
> 
> 
> Q: Your artwork for Vagabond is just amazing, so detailed and dynamic. How long does it take for you to draw a chapter?
> ...


----------



## kumabear (Jul 9, 2009)

bowser113 said:


> Why don't you STFU and check your facts before posting nonsense.
> 
> 
> Q: Your artwork for Vagabond is just amazing, so detailed and dynamic. How long does it take for you to draw a chapter?
> ...



holy shit train derailed


----------



## hazashi (Jul 10, 2009)

miura does it all alone right? I love that guy


----------



## The Imp (Jul 10, 2009)

hazashi said:


> miura does it all alone right? I love that guy



I'm not sure but i doubt he does it all himself.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 10, 2009)

yeah,miura got assistants to as I remember

but come on,both miura and inoue are amazing

I know one mangaka who works alone


----------



## The Imp (Jul 10, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> yeah,miura got assistants to as I remember
> 
> but come on,both miura and inoue are amazing
> 
> I know one mangaka who works alone



and that mangaka's drawings suck balls.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 10, 2009)

..............


----------



## The Imp (Jul 10, 2009)

the truth hurts


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 10, 2009)

he is good now 

plus that wasnt the point


----------



## Bourdain (Jul 10, 2009)

bowser113 said:


> Why don't you STFU and check your facts before posting nonsense.
> 
> 
> Q: Your artwork for Vagabond is just amazing, so detailed and dynamic. How long does it take for you to draw a chapter?
> ...



Yes, because by landscapes I completely mean backgrounds and not chapters comprised entirely of double page spreads dealing with the Yoshioka, Sekigahara and other major battles.

Miura is a lonely, lazy piece of shit. I don't care how good Berserk is, the man is completely unprofessional.


----------



## Bourdain (Jul 10, 2009)

Seiko is a lonely, lonely Idol Master too. Did I touch a nerve?


----------



## Vault (Jul 10, 2009)

Miura doesnt have assistants


----------



## YukiKaze (Jul 10, 2009)

Vault said:


> Miura doesnt have assistants



I wonder why he doesn't get some.
Maybe just one would do it if Miura let's him only draw the normal Backgrounds like skys,forrests,mountains and such.


----------



## Medusa (Jul 10, 2009)

lol  @ sum ppl calls him lazy



> Q8: Could you describe an average day in your studio? How many hours each day do you work?
> 
> *I start working at 2:00 PM and I finish at 7:00 AM. Of course, the time I spend eating is included. I work 15-16 hours everyday, without holidays.*



haters suck miura's golden balls 

narutobuddy675



hgfdsahjkl said:


> yeah,miura got assistants to as I remember



nope ur wrong


----------



## Bourdain (Jul 10, 2009)

Medusa said:


> lol  @ sum ppl calls him lazy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"HEY GUYS IM GOING TO SPEND AN INDEFINITE TIME PLAYING IDOL MASTER COZ IM LONELY"


That is lazy. And pathetic.

He's clearly referring to the days he actually decides to work in that quote.


----------



## KidTony (Jul 10, 2009)

Doesn't miura have like a studio working with him....

I think i remember Berserk chapters being credited to Kentaro Miura with studio something.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 10, 2009)

KidTony said:


> Doesn't miura have like a studio working with him....
> 
> I think i remember Berserk chapters being credited to Kentaro Miura with studio something.



yeah,I remember that too


----------



## kumabear (Jul 10, 2009)

Bourdain said:


> Yes, because by landscapes I completely mean backgrounds and not chapters comprised entirely of double page spreads dealing with the Yoshioka, Sekigahara and other major battles.
> 
> Miura is a lonely, lazy piece of shit. I don't care how good Berserk is, the man is completely unprofessional.



Why are you hating on Miura now just cause you got owned? 

So the man's lazy, he's given us arguably one of the deepest, most well drawn, mature stories the medium has seen in years. Let the man take and choose his own damn breaks.


----------



## Tash (Jul 10, 2009)

Miura doesn't have any assistants like Inoue but Berserk is completely digital art, where Inoue mostly uses the ink brush and pen, so it kind of evens out.

Overall I'm definitely more satisfied with Inoue as a mangaka though, but they both makes a great product.


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Jul 10, 2009)

Why do we have to fight over this crap? Both make a great manga. Who cares if one has a studio and whatnot? Both of them could be friends for all we know, why have this petty stuff over who is more lazy and who isn't?


----------



## The Imp (Jul 11, 2009)

Eman5805 said:


> Why do we have to fight over this crap? Both make a great manga. Who cares if one has a studio and whatnot? Both of them could be friends for all we know, why have this petty stuff over who is more lazy and who isn't?



that's what people begin to discuss when good mangas constantly go on hiatus


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Jul 11, 2009)

So while waiting for the next chapter, I felt a little nostalgic and was watching some berserk videos on youtube and I cam across an interesting video. As some of you know, the PS2 version follows the manga very closely so it's a lot like watching the anime version(except digital), so a user compiled all the animated scene to look like an actual show, kind of.

Here's the first part and just click on the video to get the rest.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oMXEptIMc_4&feature=channel_page[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 11, 2009)

Berserk does NOT uses digital art, only when it?s magical light bling bling effects and shit like that but the constant enormous drawings are done the old fashion way.


----------



## KidTony (Jul 11, 2009)

Berserk's art does not look digital to me at all


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jul 11, 2009)

Tash said:


> *Miura doesn't have any assistants like Inoue but Berserk is completely digital art, where Inoue mostly uses the ink brush and pen, so it kind of evens out*.
> 
> Overall I'm definitely more satisfied with Inoue as a mangaka though, but they both makes a great product.



Where did you get this from?


----------



## Eldritch (Jul 11, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> and that mangaka's drawings suck balls.



togashi is gooder artist dan miura n inoeueeoeoeue

troofax


----------



## The Imp (Jul 11, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> togashi is gooder artist dan miura n inoeueeoeoeue
> 
> troofax





simply amazing


----------



## Eldritch (Jul 11, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> simply amazing



Masterpiece right there

But wtf, who edited togashit's artwork? In the actual volumes it looks clean and stuff


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 11, 2009)

Togashi redreweverything for the volumes


----------



## kumabear (Jul 11, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> simply amazing



I could draw better than that. 

And to think I was enjoying HxH's artwork so far...


----------



## Eldritch (Jul 11, 2009)

well I guess this is kind of an improvement


----------



## Muk (Jul 11, 2009)

studio does not equals to having assistants 

a studio is a place for miura to work in

and he probably isn't hiring any assistans, so he can save some money. probably fucking expensive to hire any amount of assistants for him, especially since he'll be asking for so much detailed work that it probably is not cost efficient


----------



## The Imp (Jul 11, 2009)

kumabear said:


> chapter 126.
> 
> got kinda bored so I started reading Blade of the Immortal.



art gets worse around chapter 200

@Muk: How did Kubo troll Gutts?


----------



## Muk (Jul 12, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> art gets worse around chapter 200
> 
> @Muk: How did Kubo troll Gutts?


he trolled SK


----------



## God Movement (Jul 12, 2009)

Hey guys can you give me some feedback on my Berserk respect thread?

The reason Kishi trolled over kakuzu


----------



## Memos (Jul 12, 2009)

88 Movement said:


> Hey guys can you give me some feedback on my Berserk respect thread?
> 
> The reason Kishi trolled over kakuzu



Yeah, spell Gutts' name correctly.


----------



## God Movement (Jul 12, 2009)

> Yeah, spell Gutts' name correctly.



There isn't exactly a correct way to spell his name, he is called Gatts, Gats, Guts or Gutts none of them are more correct than the other.


----------



## Vault (Jul 12, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Yeah, spell Gutts' name correctly.



Lawl 

Guts doesnt have one fixed spelling, it has a lot of ways to spell it


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jul 13, 2009)

88 Movement said:


> Hey guys can you give me some feedback on my Berserk respect thread?
> 
> Link removed



Berserk respect


----------



## Ƶero (Jul 14, 2009)

Epic thread for an epic Manga...how the heck did I miss this 

Then again Miura's Xbox hasn't died yet so still the annoying long wait. 


As you can tell I freaking love this manga my only issue is that i read it too early on,now I don't think there's a manga out there that can beat it 

You guys know any other manga even close to Berserk to pass the time ???


----------



## James (Jul 14, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Yeah, spell Gutts' name correctly.



Guts is probably what could be considered the most accurate spelling as it makes sense for it to be what Miura intended. I think fans like to add and change letters to make it seem less lame. 

Much like shit like "Pein" in Naruto instead of Pain.


----------



## Segan (Jul 14, 2009)

Well, the original name was Gattsu or something like that. Guts is just a romanized version, along with Gutts.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jul 14, 2009)

Ryuzaki? said:


> You guys know any other manga even close to Berserk to pass the time ???



If you like Berserk then i suggest Shin Angyo Onshi and Vinland Saga, both are filled with compious amounts of awesome


----------



## Ƶero (Jul 14, 2009)

berserkhawk z said:


> If you like Berserk then i suggest Shin Angyo Onshi and Vinland Saga, both are filled with compious amounts of awesome



 I'll be sure to check em out. I've heard good things about gantz too.


----------



## Quelsatron (Jul 14, 2009)

Ryuzaki™ said:


> You guys know any other manga even close to Berserk to pass the time ???



Battle angel alita is on the same level as berserk
tbh I prefer it to berserk


----------



## kumabear (Jul 14, 2009)

Ryuzaki? said:


> Epic thread for an epic Manga...how the heck did I miss this
> 
> Then again Miura's Xbox hasn't died yet so still the annoying long wait.
> 
> ...



Blade of the Immortal. Might be better for you, it was for me.


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 14, 2009)

^
Although not fantasy or about sword fights, I would suggest Shamo. One of the most dark martial arts manga I've read...

Main character is a bit immoral sometimes though, just in case you have a problem with gray characters..


----------



## Ƶero (Jul 14, 2009)

woo...lots of choices I see 

Excellent. Now to look them up.


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Jul 15, 2009)

Segan said:


> Well, the original name was Gattsu or something like that. Guts is just a romanized version, along with Gutts.



Guts is the official way it's written in English, IIRC. Gattsu wouldn't really be how it's spelled, rather how the Japanese are supposed to pronounce it.


----------



## Vault (Jul 15, 2009)

Shamo didnt even finish that, not planning on picking it up again either


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 16, 2009)

At one point in the story it gets a bit confusing, with time and somethings that don't make sense yet... What made you drop it though?

And the author and artist aren't working on it at the moment anyway so-_-


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jul 18, 2009)

Only 68 more days till the next chapter


----------



## Ganishka (Jul 18, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> ^
> Although not fantasy or about sword fights, I would suggest Shamo. One of the most dark martial arts manga I've read...
> 
> Main character is a bit immoral sometimes though, just in case you have a problem with gray characters..



Oh I agree, Shamo is one of my favourite manga, the characterisation is brilliant and, as you say, the main character is gray, but it's so natural, it doesn't feel forced at all unlike some other works I could mention. Seeing Ryo beat up the umpteenth street urchin may be repetitive, but it never gets boring. I love it, but it's a shame the artist and writer are working on different projects. Is there any word if it will be picked up again?


----------



## Vault (Jul 19, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> At one point in the story it gets a bit confusing, with time and somethings that don't make sense yet... What made you drop it though?
> 
> And the author and artist aren't working on it at the moment anyway so-_-



It got too confusing for me  Most of it after awhile didnt make sense to me at all.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jul 19, 2009)

Only 67 more days to go


----------



## RivFader (Jul 19, 2009)

berserkhawk z said:


> Only 67 more days to go



I like that countdown thing of yours, but could you please refrain from posting it every day from now on? It makes me sad to see that we'll have to wait so much longer


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jul 19, 2009)

RivFader said:


> I like that countdown thing of yours, but could you please refrain from posting it every day from now on? It makes me sad to see that we'll have to wait so much longer



Sorry man it's just one of my ways of coping with this wait


----------



## RivFader (Jul 19, 2009)

berserkhawk z said:


> Sorry man it's just one of my ways of coping with this wait



I know, but it is hard for us, too.
Why don't you just post it 10 days before the actual release?


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jul 19, 2009)

RivFader said:


> I know, but it is hard for us, too.
> Why don't you just post it 10 days before the actual release?



Don't worry i intend to


----------



## RivFader (Jul 19, 2009)

berserkhawk z said:


> Don't worry i intend to



Good 
*goes off to read Shin Angyo Onshi*


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jul 19, 2009)

RivFader said:


> Good
> *goes off to read Shin Angyo Onshi*



Good choice it's one of the few Manga in the same league of awesomness as Berserk IMO


----------



## Wade (Jul 20, 2009)

Why are you saying Guts needs more allies ?

The Bersek warrior is way stronger than any high apostles such as Grunbeld. So he will defeat the apostle army by himself.

The problem will just be Femto, as his strenght is still unknown.


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 20, 2009)

Gutts can't beat the entire apostle army alone, Wade.


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm wondering how Miura is going to portrait Gutts _win_ against all the apostles.

There is a serious amount of hax o be done. I give another 10 years before it happens.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 20, 2009)

this worlds merging and a whole lot of new apostel appearing expanded berserk story even more. now it seems there's no end to this. each gutts vs an apostle fight could easily amount to a single volume, which equals a year or so. 
miura better not wastes too many chapters on each damn apostle.


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 20, 2009)

Hm. True, I don't know how the worlds merging is going to play out.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jul 20, 2009)

The answer is Gutts needs more allies 

Wouldn't it be awesome if Gutts fights Grunbeld, SK fights Zodd, Serpico fights Irvine and he gains other capable allies to fight the rest.


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 20, 2009)

No, it'l be much more epic if he does it on his own


----------



## MisterJB (Jul 20, 2009)

No matter how strong he gets, Gutts can't defeat the New Hawks all alone.

And Serpico wouldn't stand a chance against Irvine.


----------



## Bender (Jul 20, 2009)

With the birth of the new world Guts doesn't stand a ghost of a chance surviving unless he get's one major fucking power up.


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Jul 20, 2009)

I don't think all of these new "Apostles" are actually even Apostles. And I wonder what are the odds that Guts gets some Apostle allies of his own. 

Be kinda cool to see Guts with a pet dragon or something.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 21, 2009)

Eman5805 said:


> I don't think all of these new "Apostles" are actually even Apostles. And I wonder what are the odds that Guts gets some Apostle allies of his own.
> 
> Be kinda cool to see Guts with a pet dragon or something.


 
good point there actually, they all may not be apostles, like trolls and co.
the main concern would be who has got enough power to deal with angels like void and the rest..... miura definitely better introduce more badass characters and give gutts his arm and eye back and more magic powers.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 21, 2009)

Gummyvites said:


> Haha no way dude. Gutts has always been the Struggler. Giving Gutts his eye and hand back would make it too easy for him. His enemies need the handicap


 
you're right, in fact two legs are more for him, let's cut off one of them too. that way he'll struggle even more. and later donate one of his kidneys too.


----------



## Major (Jul 21, 2009)

Mat?icha said:


> you're right, in fact two legs are more for him, let's cut off one of them too. that way he'll struggle even more. and later donate one of his kidneys too.


 He'll just replace them all with weapons, like his arm, and then the apostles will really be in trouble


----------



## Segan (Jul 21, 2009)

His lost arm isn't much of a handicap, considering he's much more effective with his mini cannon. And as for his missing eye, it never hampered him anyway. One eye is enough for someone with his skills and instincts.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 21, 2009)

berserkhawk z said:


> The answer is Gutts needs more allies
> 
> Wouldn't it be awesome if Gutts fights Grunbeld, SK fights Zodd, Serpico fights Irvine and he gains other capable allies to fight the rest.



Isidro > > > > > > > > When they hit their destination he's going to turn his swag on and start slaying apostles like Gutts.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jul 21, 2009)

Ishidoro needs to start respecting his flame spirits like Serpico with his wind ones.

Then he'll be unstoppable.


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 21, 2009)

Eman5805 said:


> I don't think all of these new "Apostles" are actually even Apostles. And I wonder what are the odds that Guts gets some *Apostle allies of his own. *
> 
> Be kinda cool to see Guts with a pet dragon or something.


That is something I have not thinked about.


Segan said:


> His lost arm isn't much of a handicap, considering he's much more effective with his mini cannon. And as for his missing eye, it never hampered him anyway. One eye is enough for someone with his skills and instincts.


You know, he'll go blind before fighting Femto.

And the only way to do it will somehow be connected with the armour. SK may be a gateway for that to happen.


----------



## God Movement (Jul 21, 2009)

Who do you guys speculate will be fighting a specific God Hand member at the end of the manga from Guts' little party like...

Guts vs Femto
SK vs Void


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 21, 2009)

Ishidoro & Puck vs Conrad

I still hope that Zodd will join Gutts


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 21, 2009)

Eman5805 said:


> I don't think all of these new "Apostles" are actually even Apostles. And I wonder what are the odds that Guts gets some Apostle allies of his own. .



Apostles are humans that transformed into demons by the God Hand who have swear their allegiance to them.

The Astral world contain all kinds of animalistic magical creatures and monsters, Trolls, fairies, ogres, dragons, goblins and whatever have nothing to do with Apostles.


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 21, 2009)

Puck solo Femto


----------



## Bender (Jul 21, 2009)

Yakuza said:


> Puck solo Ubik



*fixed for correctiveness


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jul 21, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Isidro > > > > > > > > When they hit their destination he's going to turn his swag on and start slaying apostles like Gutts.



That would be awesome 

Wonder what Gutts reaction is gonna be to the new world :amazed


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 21, 2009)

berserkhawk z said:


> That would be awesome
> 
> Wonder what Gutts reaction is gonna be to the new world :amazed



He'll be blind by then


----------



## MisterJB (Jul 21, 2009)

berserkhawk z said:


> Wonder what Gutts reaction is gonna be to the new world :amazed



Oh...fuck!!!

This is not fair!!  Griffith has an army and I have one guy who never opens his eyes, a kid, another kid, one retarded girl, another that is half way there and an annoying elf!!


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jul 21, 2009)

Yakuza said:


> He'll be blind by then



When that happens Isidro will have learned Elf Dimension style and will be owning everything in Berserk


----------



## Sasori (Jul 21, 2009)

Gutts isn't going for all the apostles and God hand.

It's just Griffith he wants. He'll only fight the others if they get in the way.

I wouldn't be surprised if all the other God hands barring Femto are alive by the end of the manga.

Zodd bows to Gutts after Griffith dies, end manga /fade out


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 21, 2009)

berserkhawk z said:


> When that happens Isidro will have learned Elf Dimension style and will be owning everything in Berserk


Isidro will drown or something stupid, he's a waste of space. Serpico is the only character on the band I believe is worth something. _Casca is important for obvious reasons and Schierke for the stupid witchcaft_


Sasori said:


> Gutts isn't going for all the apostles and God hand.
> 
> It's just Griffith he wants. He'll only fight the others if they get in the way.
> 
> ...


Zodd will die along with Femto, the apostles, the Go hands and everbody else, including Gutts.

Maybe Daiba, Shilat, Skull Knight or some other fodder Kushan will aid Gutts.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 21, 2009)

MisterJB said:


> Oh...fuck!!!
> 
> This is not fair!!  Griffith has an army and I have one guy who never opens his eyes, a kid, another kid, one retarded girl, another that is half way there and an annoying elf!!



That's damn near accurate.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 21, 2009)

Oh wait, SK will kill Gutts.

That much is clear.

But why do you think the God hands will die?

Aren't they an essential existence in the Berserkverse?

The way I see it, at the end of the manga, regardless of who is dead, before it fades out, it will hint at the cycle repeating.

Just as it has for SK, Gutts, etc.. In fact it wouldn't be too far off to say that before the fadeout at the end, it will skip to 100+ years where someone is in Gutt's position rises again, and Gutts appears as the "new" Skull Knight.


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 21, 2009)

Sasori said:


> Oh wait, SK will kill Gutts.
> 
> That much is clear.
> 
> ...


This is a theory I've been playing for a long time.

As for the God hands it has not yet been clearly determined of how they exist. I assume each one of them had a human life before being elevated into a _essence_, maybe a similar cycle as Femto. Maybe SK was/nearly became a God Hand himself, his existance is mysterious.

I don't know mang, there are too many outcomes we can project out here.


----------



## Bender (Jul 21, 2009)

Yakuza said:


> As for the God hands it has not yet been clearly determined of how they exist. I assume each one of them had a human life before being elevated into a _essence_, maybe a similar cycle as Femto. Maybe SK was/nearly became a God Hand himself, his existance is mysterious.



Did anyone pay attention to what Flora said?


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 21, 2009)

I can't remember what/when Flora said whatever she said. 12 years following a series have a kinda drawback on long term memory 


As for what I can remember God Hands are nothing but apostles creators when summoned by bejelith. They are executors of Idea's will.

It doesn't explain where they came from or how they became to exist.


----------



## MisterJB (Jul 21, 2009)

Flora said that God Hand were all humans once.


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 21, 2009)

Guess that answer my question LoL


Someone needs a recap on events


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 21, 2009)

God Hands are pretty much "Higher Apostles" since they were all originally normal humans, and it´s implied that the Skullknight and Void knew each other when they were normal people and Void sacrificed him, mimicking Griffith and Guts right until Guts wearing the Berserker armor like the Skullknight. 

They´re the most powerful beings in the setting right after the Idea of Evil and they reside in the most deep layer of the Astral realm, although this merging of worlds seemed to summoned them as well.


----------



## ۩ReYmДN-dono۩ (Jul 24, 2009)

''The five spiritual entities that carry out the will of god. The God Hand do not possess bodies outside the Nexus, but can influence human affairs in areas of great evil. During a Sacrificial Ceremony in the Nexus, a God Hand has supreme power over all its inhabitants.'' From the berserk encyclopedia.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jul 25, 2009)

۩ReYmДN-dono۩ said:


> ''The five spiritual entities that carry out the will of god. The God Hand do not possess bodies outside the Nexus, but can influence human affairs in areas of great evil. During a Sacrificial Ceremony in the Nexus, a God Hand has supreme power over all its inhabitants.'' From the berserk encyclopedia.



Is it from the Japanese Berserk encyclopedia?


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jul 25, 2009)

MisterJB said:


> Oh...fuck!!!
> 
> This is not fair!!  Griffith has an army and I have one guy who never opens his eyes, a kid, another kid, one retarded girl, another that is half way there and an annoying elf!!



Actually, two annoying elves.


----------



## Wade (Jul 25, 2009)

Berserk warrior > Apostle army.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 25, 2009)

Berserk volume 34 coming out in September.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jul 25, 2009)

Wade said:


> Berserk warrior > Apostle army.



Actually it's Apostle army > Berserk warrior and it's gonna be this way until Gutts can beat even Grunbeld with the armor


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 25, 2009)

berserkhawk z said:


> Actually it's Apostle army > Berserk warrior and it's gonna be this way until Gutts can beat even Grunbeld with the armor



True                dat.


----------



## Wade (Jul 25, 2009)

He beat him. Grunbeld ran away.

By the way, Gutts is young. So what's with the white hair ?


----------



## Segan (Jul 25, 2009)

Wade said:


> He beat him. Grunbeld ran away.


Lol, are you even reading the manga?


> By the way, Gutts is young. So what's with the white hair ?


As I thought, you're not reading the manga at all.


----------



## Lord Omnicent (Jul 25, 2009)

Wade said:


> He beat him. Grunbeld ran away.
> 
> By the way, Gutts is young. So what's with the white hair ?



Stress can be one of the factors people hair turn white. I'd say Gutts has more stress than everyone on the world.... combined.


----------



## ۩ReYmДN-dono۩ (Jul 25, 2009)

berserkhawk z said:


> Is it from the Japanese Berserk encyclopedia?


nope,from skullnight.net.


----------



## Wade (Jul 25, 2009)

skull*k*night.net


----------



## MisterJB (Jul 25, 2009)

Serpico should donate one of his eyes to Gutts. He is obviously not using them


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 25, 2009)

Wade said:


> He beat him. Grunbeld ran away.
> 
> By the way, Gutts is young. So what's with the white hair ?





he dyed it  ,lol ffs


----------



## MisterJB (Jul 25, 2009)

How old is he again?


----------



## Segan (Jul 25, 2009)

21 or 22, give or take.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 25, 2009)

Wade said:


> He beat him. Grunbeld ran away.
> 
> By the way, Gutts is young. So what's with the white hair ?



Gutts has far to much swag for a man his age. It crystallized and dyed his hair.


----------



## ۩ReYmДN-dono۩ (Jul 25, 2009)

i wonder how gatts can hurt the godhand(if they actually fight),since slan just used troll bodies to "form" her body in the real world.


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Jul 25, 2009)

Segan said:


> 21 or 22, give or take.



21 seems to be about right.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 25, 2009)

Wade said:


> He beat him. Grunbeld ran away.
> 
> By the way, Gutts is young. So what's with the white hair ?



The armor is slowly killing Guts and turning him into something akin to Skullknight, it?s killing his sense of flavor, touch, vision, etc...the white hair it?s another physical sign of that.

Skullknight wore the armor before Guts and he hinted that it was the armor that turned him into what he is today.


----------



## Fran (Jul 26, 2009)

Does anyone remember what chapter/volume this is from? pek


----------



## TargaryenX (Jul 26, 2009)

Can someone recap for me what just happened? I'm a little confused. What did Griffith just do, why did he do it? How the hell did Ganishka become Godzilla?  Griffith obviously wanted him to, but why? How did he use Ganishka to do whatever it is he did?


----------



## Bender (Jul 26, 2009)

Mattaru said:


> Does anyone remember what chapter/volume this is from? pek



Vol.24 The first chapter of it

When Ishidoro tells Puck his dream


----------



## Litho (Jul 26, 2009)

I decided to collect this manga. Wich says a lot cuase I don't normally buy them ( I only have all Death Notes and I'll also buy the new Dragon ball Ultimate versions, and berserk now) In my language they're at volume 8 ()
So i'm anctious to continue reading, but I'd be screwing myself since I enjoy reading it more when I have the volume, and it's a bit stupid buying the volumes when i've already read it, so I'm stuck lol :s


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 26, 2009)

Best thing about the Dark Horse editions?

The color spreads that the volumes have. Shit´s gorgeous.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 27, 2009)

Basically what happened in Volume 34 argaryenX is that Ganishka Ascended to
Apostle Level-2. Femto used the Skull Knights Strike to bend-space to merge the Astral and Physical planes together as one. And as a result creatures and Lands born of Fantasy have become reality.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jul 27, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Best thing about the Dark Horse editions?
> 
> The color spreads that the volumes have. Shit?s gorgeous.



It sure is, Dark Horse manga are a little more expensive but you sure get your moneys worth


----------



## Hapayahapaya (Jul 27, 2009)

Yeah if you look around enough online, you can get a dark horse volume for 7-8 bucks, not bad at all. I have the first 9 volumes, but occasionally some of the translation is a little weird. Still awesome though.


----------



## kippp3 (Jul 27, 2009)

Is Dark Horse censored? @ Above, what do you mean by weird translation? An example, please?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 28, 2009)

Let me know what ya think about this:

Do you think Karin will last One Page or One Panel


----------



## kippp3 (Jul 28, 2009)

OK, thanks for answering


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 28, 2009)

Once I finish uploading Vol 5 Those 5 Volumes will be avialable to look at until October. Vol 06 - 10 will go online in November


----------



## Wade (Jul 28, 2009)

Why did Femto merge both worlds ?


----------



## Red Viking (Jul 28, 2009)

Wade said:


> Why did Femto merge both worlds ?



I believe is because, for all their power, The God Hand aren't able to enter the human world as they please.  All the other times we've seen them, they've been summoned.

Femto was able to reenter the human world by being reborn as Griffith, and Slan was able to manifest herself, but only by using a medium (yummy troll intestines) in a place that was heavily connected to the spirit world.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jul 31, 2009)

If all Godhand do end up in the real world i wonder what's gonna happen 

Slannrgies for everyone


----------



## James (Jul 31, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Dark Horse is awesome in terms of censuring (With a very noticeable exception), nothing whatsoever is censored.



Out of sheer curiousity, what exactly is the one exception? Like which scene(s) exactly and how did they handle the censoring?

I have a feeling I know which scene it would be but I'm curious as to how they would've censored it if it's the one I'm thinking of.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jul 31, 2009)

Sorry RivFader, but only 55 days to go


----------



## The Imp (Jul 31, 2009)

berserkhawk z said:


> Sorry RivFader, but only 55 days to go



That's not that bad. It's already been like a month since the last chapter.


----------



## Hollow Prince (Jul 31, 2009)

Um I was wondering what exactly happened to Casca, im kinda like way behind on the series, Ive the last thing I recall reading a few years ago was the Inquisition arc like story with all the witches being attacked.


----------



## Malumultimus (Aug 1, 2009)

Nothing's changed about her since then. Guts rescued her from there and has protected her since. Losing his reason for a moment, he almost raped her, and she became abrasive towards him. However, this has lessened over time.

She's still like a pet, with members of Guts' gang having to take care of her (bathe her, feed her, protect her, etc.) which often leads to comical scenes, given her child-like innocence and inability to say anything but "ooo" and "abuu" and shit.


----------



## Fireball (Aug 1, 2009)

wasn't the latest chapter the end of the volume? can we expect a new cover with the upcoming chapter?


----------



## p0l3r (Aug 1, 2009)

Maybe the next chapter will be return of dialoge in berserk:amazed:amazed
I miss pakk


----------



## RivFader (Aug 2, 2009)

berserkhawk z said:


> Sorry RivFader, but only 55 days to go



No problem, I just came back from a festival and I had already forgotten about it 

*goes to sleep*


----------



## Muk (Aug 2, 2009)

lol you people are actually counting days?


----------



## RivFader (Aug 2, 2009)

Muk said:


> lol you people are actually counting days?



You don't?


----------



## rubbereruben (Aug 2, 2009)

If I counted the days for each new Berserk episode, I would've clearly lost my sanity like 9 years ago.

Wait a minute....


----------



## Muk (Aug 2, 2009)

RivFader said:


> You don't?


no i don't, i just put it on my not going to bother list until september is going to hi xD


----------



## RivFader (Aug 3, 2009)

Awesome crosscover


----------



## Wade (Aug 3, 2009)

Grunbeld > Zood.


----------



## Xion (Aug 4, 2009)

Just read this entire manga over the course of three days. 

It was like I was high, now the harsh beatdown to reality cometh. 

The wait's worse than Claymore and the time between chapters seems longer. 

Well at least Berserk is now my favorite manga. pek


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Aug 5, 2009)

Xion said:


> Just read this entire manga over the course of three days.
> 
> It was like I was high, now the harsh beatdown to reality cometh.
> 
> ...



Berserk is indeed an epic, now if only the waits between chapters wasn't so long


----------



## Xion (Aug 6, 2009)

berserkhawk z said:


> Berserk is indeed an epic, now if only the waits between chapters wasn't so long



And this thread was more active. 

Grrr, I feel like I wasted my life not reading Berserk and now that I have read it I feel like I want to lobotomize myself to be able to reread it all anew. 

Oh and Berserk > Claymore I finally realize (though Claymore is really good as well). Read both.


----------



## Segan (Aug 6, 2009)

Xion said:


> And this thread was more active.
> 
> Grrr, I feel like I wasted my life not reading Berserk and now that I have read it I feel like I want to lobotomize myself to be able to reread it all anew.
> 
> Oh and Berserk > Claymore I finally realize *(though Claymore is really good as well)*. Read both.


I wouldn't agree...like at all.

Hopefully, Miura's going to resolve the world-merging events fast, so that we can fast-forward to Guts and Elfhelm.


----------



## RivFader (Aug 6, 2009)

Segan said:


> I wouldn't agree...like at all.
> 
> Hopefully, Miura's going to resolve the world-merging events fast, so that we can fast-forward to Guts and Elfhelm.



Let's hope so. I finally want to see the glorious home of our beloved first aid kit. But let's not forget that it's heavily foreshadowed that there will be lots of drama going on if Caska regains her memory. Poor Guts


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Aug 6, 2009)

I hope Casca does regain her memory so we can get right to the nitty gritty and have Gutts try and kill Griffith again.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 7, 2009)

James said:


> Out of sheer curiousity, what exactly is the one exception? Like which scene(s) exactly and how did they handle the censoring?
> 
> I have a feeling I know which scene it would be but I'm curious as to how they would've censored it if it's the one I'm thinking of.



Oh, the way i phrased it made it confusing, i was talking about a whole separate series not Berserk itself, for some reason they censured the shit out of MPD Psycho while they kept Berserk and Gantz clean so far. 

Sorry about that.


----------



## Xion (Aug 8, 2009)

Segan said:


> I wouldn't agree...like at all.



Well when all you read is Naruto, Bleach, and One Piece...Claymore is quite the breath of fresh air.

Though admittedly I am literally in love with Berserk!


----------



## Segan (Aug 8, 2009)

It would be best if Casca doesn't regain her memory, because otherwise there would be a strong chance that Guts will lose the sight of his original goal, killing Griffith and the rest of the God Hand.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Aug 8, 2009)

Segan said:


> It would be best if Casca doesn't regain her memory, because otherwise there would be a strong chance that Guts will lose the sight of his original goal, killing Griffith and the rest of the God Hand.



True enough.

However if Casca can't be cured it would be best if she stays at Puck's place so that Gutts could continue his hunt for Griffith without worry for Casca.

I do have a sneaking suspicion that if the Elf king is as powerful as Puck and everyone else says, then Griffith will try and eliminate him as quick as possible, like he did with Flora.

Elf kingdom problably isn't as safe as everyone thinks


----------



## Xion (Aug 8, 2009)

berserkhawk z said:


> True enough.
> 
> However if Casca can't be cured it would be best if she stays at Puck's place so that Gutts could continue his hunt for Griffith without worry for Casca.
> 
> ...



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## kumabear (Aug 11, 2009)

is there anything edited out of the english trans?

if not ima start collecting


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 11, 2009)

berserkhawk z said:


> True enough.
> 
> However if Casca can't be cured it would be best if she stays at Puck's place so that Gutts could continue his hunt for Griffith without worry for Casca.
> 
> ...



You know this thought accured to me as well.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Aug 11, 2009)

Berserk Chapter 307

Puck

Yawning oh we're here good ... Lets get these 2 to see the King and remove
The Brand

3 miles from Kingdom

Hey someone's barbiqueing


----------



## ryne11 (Aug 14, 2009)

kumabear said:


> is there anything edited out of the english trans?
> 
> if not ima start collecting



From my understanding, Dark Horse isn't allowed to edit anything, even sound effects.

I have all currently released volumes, and have yet to find any issues other than some unimportant translation differences from the scans and Tankubon release..


----------



## Fireball (Aug 14, 2009)

real or fake? 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## RivFader (Aug 14, 2009)

Fireball said:


> real or fake?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



If it's fanart than it's damn awesome fanart.
But I honestly don't know if it's fake or not.
Where did you get that pics?


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Aug 14, 2009)

Fireball said:


> real or fake?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I searched high and low to try and find if their from a new game or anime and found nothing, so i'm willing to go with really well done fanart.

Could be wrong though, but i wouldn't get your hopes up.


----------



## RivFader (Aug 14, 2009)

berserkhawk z said:


> I searched high and low to try and find if their from a new game or anime and found nothing, so i'm willing to go with really well done fanart.
> 
> Could be wrong though, but i wouldn't get your hopes up.



If it's fanart we need to find it. They would make a good wallpaper. 
And if it's true then I hope they'll do it like the Hellsing Ultimate OVA. That should go well with Miura's pacing....


----------



## Fireball (Aug 14, 2009)

RivFader said:


> Where did you get that pics?




skullknight.net has a thread dedicated to it.
geocities.com


and yeah as for now it seems like a fake. a pretty damn good fake however.


----------



## RivFader (Aug 14, 2009)

Fireball said:


> skullknight.net has a thread dedicated to it.
> geocities.com
> 
> 
> and yeah as for now it seems like a fake. a pretty damn good fake however.



Thanks for the link. If it's true we will most likely get it confirmed at the end of September.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 14, 2009)

Fireball said:


> skullknight.net has a thread dedicated to it.
> Vote here!
> 
> 
> and yeah as for now it seems like a fake. a pretty damn good fake however.



Oh god I so want it to be true.


----------



## Hollowized (Aug 14, 2009)

Love the pics fake or not, but it might be a bit early for a new anime. Except maybe if they go at same pace as hellsing ova.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Aug 15, 2009)

Still no news if their real or not 

That's never a good sign


----------



## Bender (Aug 15, 2009)

Fireball said:


> real or fake?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Most likely a fake and a well drawn one at that. If it is someone's done pretty damn good job at trolling us.  As someone on Skullknight.net forums said we could always email the pics to Miura to get our answer. I'm a bit a reluctant to declare it a fake though since there's no hint of photoshopping done.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Aug 15, 2009)

Judging by the style, I'm gonna have to say that we might have another TV Series coming Soon. The Fantasy Gods have spoken

Update

Here's a treat from me to you boys n girls found this on the front page at young animal - A North Carolina man who allegedly cracked the code to mentally calculate any multiplication problem is now offering to reveal his secret - for the bargain price of $33.


----------



## robotnik (Aug 15, 2009)

a preview for an old chapter

what a treat


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Aug 16, 2009)

From what my friend, in Japan has told me is that Studio4c is the name
being pitched around as the studio attached to Berserk. Note: Studio4c has not been confirmed as 100% being attached to the project its just what my friend told me odds are he's just being an ass. But I will know for sure wether or not they are since I e-mailed them so in a few days I should have answer.


----------



## Bender (Aug 16, 2009)

The suspense is killing someone tell me if it's real or not!!


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Aug 16, 2009)

I really hope it's real, it would be like an early christmas


----------



## KLoWn (Aug 16, 2009)

They should just make a Berserk anime  Hellsing OVA style already, the world demands it.

Above pics looks pretty promising, but a tad too CG imo.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Aug 16, 2009)

From what I read, at skullknight the pics were from a concept trailer; for a new Berserk series that never became anything.


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Aug 17, 2009)

I remember a fan movie animated by a french Saint Seiya fan years ago, it was better than the original animation.


----------



## Xion (Aug 17, 2009)

A Berserk anime would need to be redone since they missed Puck and Skull Knight. They FUCKING MISSED THEM!!!!! 

But yeah, I would fap to that in a femtosecond.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Aug 17, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> *They should just make a Berserk anime  Hellsing OVA style already, the world demands it.*
> 
> Above pics looks pretty promising, but a tad too CG imo.



That would be awesome 

And KLoWn your set rocks


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 17, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> They should just make a Berserk anime  Hellsing OVA style already, the world demands it.
> 
> Above pics looks pretty promising, but a tad too CG imo.



I agree whole heartedly.


----------



## RivFader (Aug 18, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> They should just make a Berserk anime  Hellsing OVA style already, the world demands it.
> 
> Above pics looks pretty promising, but a tad too CG imo.



Everybody wants that 

But it seems like a dream that will never come true


----------



## Wade (Aug 18, 2009)

What's exactly a "Hellsing OVA style" ?


----------



## RivFader (Aug 18, 2009)

Wade said:


> What's exactly a "Hellsing OVA style" ?



Waiting over half a year for an episode featuring the best animation you can possibly find, great soundtracks and other things I'm to lazy to list.


Watch Hellsing Ultimate!


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 18, 2009)

done


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Aug 18, 2009)

Hey remember how long it took, for Tolkien fans to get a proper adaptation of The Lord of the Rings or Alan Moore fans to get Watchmen; waiting isn't a bad thing.

I could see Berserk translated on the big screen

- The Golden Age as a trilogy would work
- The Black Swordsman as a Trilogy would work
- The Millennium Falcon as a Trilogy would work


----------



## seaofjealousy (Aug 19, 2009)

RivFader said:


> Waiting over half a year for an episode featuring the best animation you can possibly find, great soundtracks and other things I'm to lazy to list.
> 
> 
> Watch Hellsing Ultimate!



The only downside I can think of that it's that it'll take quite a while to get to the story, but what the hell, I'll be reading the manga at least 8 years more, so why not do the same with the anime 



hgfdsahjkl said:


> *shigeruhiko*


 
If Berserk were a trilogy It'd be the best one without a single doubt, but I sincerely wonder if there exist a director that could fit everything from the beginning to the end of the golden age in one movie, from the black swordsman  to the millennium falcon in another one, and from there to the end in the final one, with all of them being roughly 3 1/2 hours.

^I sure got my hopes up for this movie. I'm doomed


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Aug 19, 2009)

The 3rd film in the Millennium Falcon Trilogy could end with the merging of the astral and physical planes and the last shot is of the screen fading to black.... The End


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Aug 19, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> perfect parting point



hgfdsahjkl my friend you bring good news as always 

Still no word on HXH though?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 19, 2009)

berserkhawk z said:


> hgfdsahjkl my friend you bring good news as always
> 
> Still no word on HXH though?



................


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Aug 20, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> ................



Man that sucks 

Well at least Berserk will be back soon, im sure that will keep you going


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Aug 21, 2009)

I finally got my copy, of the "REMASTERED PRINT OF BERSERK"; now I can start doing comparisons of old print vs. new. Here's a pic from the remastered
edition this is the only pic I'm posting in this thread the rest are going in the Berserk tv Show thread where they belong.



here's my Berserk page:
According to Type-Moon Ace vol.3, Nasu Kinoko said the duration of the movie is 90 min.


----------



## Aburamushi (Aug 23, 2009)

Until next chapter comes, wanted to show you this tribute video. There are a lot of excellent AMV/MMV of Berserk, but I wanted my own style giving color to the manga images and giving animation to the video. Unfortunately I couldn't upload it with better quality, I tried what I could for months but this is the best quality it reached. I hope you like it.

who's manlier, raikage or sakura?[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nA5AJdfrSlA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Aug 23, 2009)

Aburamushi said:


> Until next chapter comes, wanted to show you this tribute video. There are a lot of excellent AMV/MMV of Berserk, but I wanted my own style giving color to the manga images and giving animation to the video. Unfortunately I couldn't upload it with better quality, I tried what I could for months but this is the best quality it reached. I hope you like it.
> 
> Link removed[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nA5AJdfrSlA[/YOUTUBE]



Cool video dude


----------



## Bender (Aug 23, 2009)

Death Note music + Berserk=Win


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Aug 24, 2009)

Berserk news sorta of...

Sword parry with arm hooks.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 24, 2009)

Well, it?s always cool if they are actually making a Berserk OAV/movie/series/whatever but that CGI Zodd looks like shit.

And yeah, that preview page is from 8 chapters ago or something. Weird.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Aug 24, 2009)

I take it as a FACT that a new Berserk Tv Series is in Production but that: Cast/Cew details + Studio aren't being released in press releases yet in Japan.
Secondly if it is a NEW Berserk show then we can bank on Miura being involved and if anything it looks like we might be seeing a compacted version
of The Conviction Arc + Millennium Falcon/ Skull Knight + Puck might be introduced in Flashback explaining how in series 1 Ricket,Gatts & Caska lived.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 24, 2009)

berserkhawk z said:


> Man that sucks
> 
> Well at least Berserk will be back soon, im sure that will keep you going



still the release is slow 
but sure it will keep me going


----------



## Wade (Aug 25, 2009)

Is Ganishka defeated now ?


----------



## Quelsatron (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm pretty sure, yeah


----------



## Segan (Aug 25, 2009)

No, Ganishka made a temporary retreat...again


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 25, 2009)

Segan said:


> No, Ganishka made a temporary retreat...again



Nope he got hit by that dimensional cutting sword in the end he was just another tool for Griffith.


----------



## Segan (Aug 25, 2009)

Tempproxy said:


> Nope he got hit by that dimensional cutting sword in the end he was just another tool for Griffith.


So much for sarcasm...well, nevermind that.


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 25, 2009)

Segan said:


> So much for sarcasm...well, nevermind that.



Ooopps my bad did I ruin a supposed E-funny?


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Aug 25, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> still the release is slow
> but sure it will keep me going



At least we only have another 30 days to wait 

Can't wait to see how Griffith's world of Fantasia plays out


----------



## Wade (Aug 27, 2009)

But why did Griffith merge the two worlds ?


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Aug 27, 2009)

Probably to bring his god hand buddies to this world.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 27, 2009)

Segan said:


> No, Ganishka made a temporary retreat...again



He?s dead Jim.


----------



## Wade (Aug 27, 2009)

If Guts makes a sacrifice he'll probably be >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Griffith. 

Now I would say they are equal.


----------



## MisterJB (Aug 27, 2009)

Wade said:


> If Guts makes a sacrifice he'll probably be >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Griffith.
> 
> Now I would say they are equal.



Why equal? I would say that Gutts and Zodd are equal and Griffith is way above Zodd.


----------



## Hapayahapaya (Aug 27, 2009)

So do you guys think Guts will eventually have to sacrifice the child to kill Griffith?


----------



## Xion (Aug 27, 2009)

MisterJB said:


> Why equal? I would say that Gutts and Zodd are equal and Griffith is way above Zodd.



They were fighting ALMOST equally (pre-transform) without the Berserker armor.

With it, I say he could make Zodd scream real well.


----------



## Lightysnake (Aug 27, 2009)

With the Berserker armor, Guts could probably take Zodd.
Power wise, I'd probably rate...Grunbeld as the strongest Apostle we've seen, not counting Ganishka.


----------



## Nerazzurri (Aug 27, 2009)

Gutts is nowhere close to Griffith right now, the Skull Knight is having problems with Godhands and he's got a bloody behelit sword.


----------



## Lightysnake (Aug 27, 2009)

Guts better get a gigantic power boost on Elfland. As of now, his quest for revenge is hopeless.


----------



## Nerazzurri (Aug 27, 2009)

Not exactly, if the Skull Knight theories are true then Gutts has the potential to fend pff Godhands the way he is going. But we know there's something a bit special surrounding the man as evidenced by the aura of his sword, he's got more potential in the bag than SK.


----------



## Lightysnake (Aug 27, 2009)

If he's walking down the same route as the skull Knight, that may not be a good thing given the SK's current status and the like. It'd feel a bit cheap if there was just 'something' to Guts that allowed him to destroy the Godhand.

More to that point, though, with the God Hand likely fully manifesting, it might be possible to destroy them as opposed to just leaving behind troll guts.


----------



## Nerazzurri (Aug 27, 2009)

A proper Godhand is exponentially stronger than the rat manifestations we've seen, I mean this was demonstrated when Void ran around Skull Knight for a joke during the eclipse, also Femto in his encounter with Gutts.

The apostles are gathering under Griffith, Gutts doesn't stand a hope in hell against guys like Grunbeld and Locus right now.


----------



## Lightysnake (Aug 27, 2009)

Hence why he better get a power up....if he can't even take on Grunbeld?


----------



## Nerazzurri (Aug 27, 2009)

Gutts has never been about out-of-the-blue cheap power-ups, I think you're confusing him with Griffith.

They're both polar opposites, Gutts will do it with hardwork, we already saw what a quick power-up will put him through with the berserker armor.


----------



## Xion (Aug 27, 2009)

What mod decided it their duty to lock a thread because of a couple of prima donnas?

Grrr. No reason given either. I would have liked the thread to stay open for discussion purposes. Let's throw out the baby with the bathwater.


----------



## Lightysnake (Aug 27, 2009)

Nerazzurri said:


> Gutts has never been about out-of-the-blue cheap power-ups, I think you're confusing him with Griffith.
> 
> They're both polar opposites, Gutts will do it with hardwork, we already saw what a quick power-up will put him through with the berserker armor.



thing is, with all the hard work in the world, he was only up to the point where he could match Zodd's human form...he'll need a lot more.


----------



## Nerazzurri (Aug 27, 2009)

Not really, the Berserker armor is getting the maximum possible from Gutts body with no regards for personal safety, that is what a peak Gutts would move like if he was in control of himself and could protect himself from unnecessary damage.


----------



## Lightysnake (Aug 28, 2009)

Though even then, it's not enough...and the Berserker armor? Dangerous.


----------



## Memos (Aug 28, 2009)

The Berserker armour has caused Gutts more damage than many of the apostles he's fought. In the long run, it'll do more harm than good when you also consider it affects him beyond just the physical.


----------



## Nerazzurri (Aug 28, 2009)

Does anyone have the reference pages or chapter number of the incident where Mozgus smashes a plebeian in the skull with his bible? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bender (Aug 28, 2009)

So Guts is also going to lose his sanity the more he wears the armor?


----------



## Ryus (Aug 28, 2009)

Rhetorical Question: Well, if they don't sell it anywhere (at least here in the states), how can they afford to be protective of it? Lawyers cost money...


----------



## Ryus (Aug 28, 2009)

Mat?icha said:


> is this what u need?



 Bigger Pictures


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 28, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> So Guts is also going to lose his sanity the more he wears the armor?



The effect is more physical than anythign else, while he does completely losses himself when the Berserk armor makes him....well, berserk. There?s no long run effects in his mentality over time, the same can?t be said to effects to his body. 

The result of what the armor does to their wielders is Skullknight himself and Guts probably doesn?t want that.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Aug 28, 2009)

I hope, you enjoy the Berserk Raws I've posted; but I also want you to understand that Volume(s) 1-14 will be available until October. 

Volume(s) 15-28 will go down in March
Volume(s) 16-34 will go down in August


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Aug 29, 2009)

Still no word on those damned screenshots, of a supposed second season.

It's official my hope for it being true's decreased


----------



## Bender (Aug 29, 2009)

berserkhawk z said:


> Still no word on those damned screenshots, of a supposed second season.
> 
> It's official my hope for it being true's decreased



They probably want us to forget about them and surprise us later and say those were real screens of the new season of Berserk.


----------



## Xion (Aug 30, 2009)

Ryus said:


> Mangashokan has it. Thanks a lot! Wow, there's over 300 chapters...
> 
> Now I can read Berserk until Claymore Chapter 95 comes out, then until Chapter 96 comes out too, and maybe chapter 97 as well . Sorry for any sacrilege that I may have said, but just consider Claymore a gateway manga for new readers to discover Berserk, all you die hard Berserk fans. Since, Claymore is sadly just more know to the new to manga crowd, which I am since I've been watching anime for at least a decade but never picked up a manga until Claymore back in February, also Claymore is likey better known to the new to anime crowd as well. I guess you need to do some more marketing.



Be careful you might end up liking Berserk more than Claymore and find yourself reading Berserk instead of going to school and such.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Aug 30, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> They probably want us to forget about them and surprise us later and say those were real screens of the new season of Berserk.




So thats it then they are legit its just that no Studio has come out and announced that they are doing a Berserk Tv Show.

[01] Berserk - Series 1: The Black Swordsman/Golden Age
[02] Berserk - Series 2: The Conviction Arc/Millennium Falcon Arc ... Oh god I hope its true and not a redux and please let Puck and Skull Knight be introduced through flashback


----------



## Bender (Aug 30, 2009)

^

Yeah, so we might as well just start forgetting about it so they can go about their planning and shit.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Aug 31, 2009)

I told myself i wouldnt post here till i have read 1-  the chapter its @ now and here i am.

This is a TOP tier manga. i just finished 306 and all i got to say is WOW! im so Damn happy i've read this. this is just about at the top or in 2nd.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 31, 2009)

Chapter 10's out @ MH.

Notice how she is riding the giant stone statue dick. No manga is full of that much win in the first 7 chapters. None.


----------



## RivFader (Aug 31, 2009)

ArtieBoy said:


> I told myself i wouldnt post here till i have read 1-  the chapter its @ now and here i am.
> 
> This is a TOP tier manga. i just finished 306 and all i got to say is WOW! im so Damn happy i've read this. this is just about at the top or in 2nd.



Indeed, it's a masterpiece


----------



## Quelsatron (Aug 31, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> Uzumaki Family Comics
> 
> Notice how she is riding the giant stone statue dick. No manga is full of that much win in the first 7 chapters. None.



So "win" apparently is women having sex with statues. Huh, the more you know.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Aug 31, 2009)

And "KNOWING" is all of the battle in BERSERK


----------



## ArtieBoy (Aug 31, 2009)

RivFader said:


> Indeed, it's a masterpiece



i gave it a 10 on myanimelist.com 
to bad its monthly.


----------



## trigimon (Aug 31, 2009)

ArtieBoy said:


> I told myself i wouldnt post here till i have read 1-  the chapter its @ now and here i am.
> 
> This is a TOP tier manga. i just finished 306 and all i got to say is WOW! im so Damn happy i've read this. this is just about at the top or in 2nd.



Whats first?


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Aug 31, 2009)

ArtieBoy said:


> i gave it a 10 on myanimelist.com
> to bad its monthly.



Sorry to disappoint you but Berserk is not even a monthly manga, you just have to hope chapters pop-up sometime


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 31, 2009)

Quelsatron said:


> So "win" apparently is women having sex with statues. Huh, the more you know.



Well the action in and of itself? No, but it was the first i time i read a manga and my brain clicked off and asked itself "ok how many chapters was that again?".


----------



## trigimon (Sep 1, 2009)

what sucks most about the oft waiting is that i have to brush up on prior chapters here and there with remembering the names of Gutts's new companions.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Sep 2, 2009)

uchihasurvivor said:


> Sorry to disappoint you but Berserk is not even a monthly manga, you just have to hope chapters pop-up sometime



NNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!
O well i guess i can w8 though


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Sep 5, 2009)

Only 19 more days people


----------



## Lightysnake (Sep 5, 2009)

Till we get...three more chapters in six weeks before another huge break?


----------



## Jugger (Sep 5, 2009)

berserkhawk z said:


> Only 19 more days people



nah we don?t need to wait that long it will come out in my birthday 22 of september


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Sep 5, 2009)

Lightysnake said:


> Till we get...three more chapters in six weeks before another huge break?



Maybe, but we should put some faith in Miura it could be five chapters before a hiatus


----------



## RivFader (Sep 6, 2009)

berserkhawk z said:


> Only 19 more days people



I told you not to torture us 

Oh well, guess it's ok....


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Sep 6, 2009)

RivFader said:


> I told you not to torture us
> 
> Oh well, guess it's ok....



I tried my best but with time drawing closer it's getting hard to contain the excitement


----------



## Nerazzurri (Sep 6, 2009)

Is there any solid schedule of the number of chapters planned for serialisation this winter?

I wonder if Miura is still heavily invested in Idol Master.


----------



## Jugger (Sep 6, 2009)

Nerazzurri said:


> Is there any solid schedule of the number of chapters planned for serialisation this winter?
> 
> I wonder if Miura is still heavily invested in Idol Master.



I think it is dragon quest 9 now


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Sep 8, 2009)

Jugger said:


> I think it is dragon quest 9 now



Can't wait for that game in English 

Only 16 more days now people


----------



## RivFader (Sep 8, 2009)

berserkhawk z said:


> Can't wait for that game in English
> 
> Only 16 more days now people



The waiting time was cruel but now we'll finally get some more Berserk


----------



## Muk (Sep 8, 2009)

so what do we know of mirua now days?

he plays idol master and dragon quest 9 

btw is there any forum that does some gossiping/trash talking about mirua and what he does on a daily basis?

or does he have a blog


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Sep 8, 2009)

Muk said:


> so what do we know of mirua now days?
> 
> he plays idol master and dragon quest 9
> 
> ...



Don't know wouldn't mind knowing myself though


----------



## Zarathoustr4 (Sep 9, 2009)

I don't know if there is such place, but if it exists, it's in Skullknight.net


----------



## Muk (Sep 9, 2009)

mirua does have assistant now days


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 9, 2009)

Muk said:


> mirua does have assistant now days
> 
> Vermilion Kn



He always had assistants, 3 for the most part in Berserk?s running.

I feel sorry for them, they probably do all the grunt work like shadowing and minor detailing which is probably excruciating considering the scope of the drawings that Berserk has.


----------



## RivFader (Sep 9, 2009)

Happy Birthday Berserk!

Who wants to party?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 9, 2009)

Sounds awesome.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 9, 2009)

^


----------



## kippp3 (Sep 9, 2009)

Does anyone know if Griffith is conscious as Femto?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Sep 10, 2009)

I think we need to ask Dark Horse to publish a -

BERSERK CLIFF NOTES FOR DUMMIES


----------



## Ƶero (Sep 10, 2009)

oh damn...not long now, I cant wait :WOW

Anyone know if Miura's Xbox died yet ?


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Sep 11, 2009)

Zero? said:


> oh damn...not long now, I cant wait :WOW
> 
> *Anyone know if Miura's Xbox died yet ?*



I doubt it 

Anyway happy 20th birthday Berserk


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Sep 13, 2009)

Only eleven more days people, can you all feel the excitement?


----------



## RivFader (Sep 13, 2009)

Yeah, I can feel it. It's going to be awesome. 

Please, let them finally arrive in Elfheim


----------



## Mat?icha (Sep 13, 2009)

hopefully next week new release will shine upon us, and i really realy hope narration will be over and we will see some conversations or developments.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Sep 13, 2009)

I hope they do arrive in Elfheim next chapter


----------



## Yōkai (Sep 14, 2009)

Berserk is so epic that you can find homages in the most unexpected places 



*Spoiler*: _beheliths in my doujinshiz? _


----------



## RivFader (Sep 14, 2009)

lol @ the Behelit.
I found a picture from a Ussop Behelit a while ago. I'll post it later.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 14, 2009)

Wow.

That is completely random.


----------



## RivFader (Sep 15, 2009)

That's also pretty random.

Want to start a countdown?


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 15, 2009)

^buahahhahaha


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 15, 2009)

The time is nearing



RivFader said:


> That's also pretty random.
> 
> Want to start a countdown?


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Sep 15, 2009)

RivFader said:


> Want to start a countdown?



Very well, only nine days remaining


----------



## RivFader (Sep 16, 2009)

berserkhawk z said:


> Very well, only nine days remaining



Only eight days remaining till chapter 307


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Sep 16, 2009)

RivFader said:


> Only eight days remaining till chapter 307



That's my line 

But yeah


----------



## Yusuke5678 (Sep 16, 2009)

this chapter will have only 12 pages,u'll see


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Sep 16, 2009)

Yusuke5678 said:


> this chapter will have only 12 pages,u'll see



Have faith in Miura, it might be 13


----------



## RivFader (Sep 16, 2009)

berserkhawk z said:


> Have faith in Miura, it might be 13



Given it's 20th anniversary I'm sure it'll be at least 25 pages long


----------



## Yusuke5678 (Sep 16, 2009)

^hehehe,good one!


----------



## RivFader (Sep 16, 2009)

Yusuke5678 said:


> ^hehehe,good one!



It's the truth, read through the last pages


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Sep 16, 2009)

RivFader said:


> Given it's 20th anniversary I'm sure it'll be at least 25 pages long



Here's hoping 

I wonder if Griffith or anyones gonna tell us more about Fantasia?

Remember i called the whole Gutts slaying a Dragon thing, don't forget cause it will happen


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 16, 2009)

Berserk will have over 25 pages


----------



## RivFader (Sep 17, 2009)

Only seven days remaining


----------



## Tobirama (Sep 17, 2009)

Yeah, only 7 days till we get a chapter then back to 6 months of waiting.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 17, 2009)

no Miura will release a chap every month(year)


----------



## Yōkai (Sep 17, 2009)

Tobirama said:


> Yeah, only 7 days till we get a chapter then back to 6 months of waiting.


thats most likely true 


Tbh, at this pace and with this new Fantasia thing going on (the obligated lets-explore-this-new-world! stuff), im starting to think Berserk will never end.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 17, 2009)

u think Berserk is gonna be affected by trollness?


----------



## Yōkai (Sep 17, 2009)

Berserk will be affected by arthritis 

because at this pace Miura will be like 80yo when he finally starts drawing the final battle

Guts vs the Idea of Evil: battle for the Godhood


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 17, 2009)

if we go like that,then Old Fart Gutts will be pwnage for sure


----------



## Segan (Sep 17, 2009)

Rofl, "Old Fart Gutts"...that's a good one.



berserkhawk z said:


> Here's hoping
> 
> I wonder if Griffith or anyones gonna tell us more about Fantasia?
> 
> Remember i called the whole Gutts slaying a Dragon thing, don't forget cause it will happen


God damn it, you're right! Should've thought of that, too.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Sep 17, 2009)

RivFader said:


> Only seven days remaining



Yeah only seven days 

I respect Ganishaka's part in Berserk but did anyone else feel a little dissapointed at how easily he was beaten?


----------



## James (Sep 17, 2009)

^I think anything else than everything going exactly to Griffith's plan would have just de-hyped Griffith.


----------



## Freija (Sep 17, 2009)

Oh, Miura is still alive... I thought he died last year when I stopped reading.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Sep 18, 2009)

In Four Days 6 Hours, 42 Minutes, and 12 Seconds Berserk shall return to the
Digital plane. Muhahahaahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Wade (Sep 18, 2009)

I hope the chapter will be boring.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 18, 2009)

someone posted in photobucket,20th anniversary gift


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 18, 2009)

Very, very awesome.


----------



## Sasuke (Sep 18, 2009)

They look amazing.

I can't wait for the chapter, hopefully we see Skull Knight.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Sep 18, 2009)

Not long now people, only six days left


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 18, 2009)

Those look great, i'd rep you, but your sealed apparently.


----------



## Segan (Sep 18, 2009)

Those are cool images.


----------



## RivFader (Sep 18, 2009)

The new chapter is going to be even more awesome than those pics


----------



## Yusuke5678 (Sep 18, 2009)

question,do u think that Gutts will die in the end?


----------



## Segan (Sep 18, 2009)

No idea. All I can tell is that there will (should!) be no happy end.


----------



## RivFader (Sep 18, 2009)

Segan said:


> No idea. All I can tell is that there will (should!) be no happy end.



Indeed, a happy end wouldn't fit in this manga.


----------



## Yusuke5678 (Sep 18, 2009)

thats why is so ''realictic'' in addition with other mangas,Femto is like a God and Gutts a peak mortal,i am curious to see how Miura will pull this out,Berserk 4 ever


----------



## Hagen (Sep 18, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> someone posted in photobucket,20th anniversary gift


ladies and gentleman, introducing Guts' true and most dangerous enemy!

not Griffith

not Godhand

not Idea of evil

the real villain is fuckin Idol Master 

An enemy so evil and dangerous, that threatens to destroy the whole Universe Guts is part of, and sent it to complete oblivion. 

If only the IoE, Godhand and Guts could see that they have a common enemy, they'd join forces. if only..


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 18, 2009)

I can imagine a SOA-like ending,with Gutts and Griffith both dying,though in this case the good guys don't have to necessarily win of course.

But I wouldn't be susprised about a sick ending.


----------



## Yusuke5678 (Sep 18, 2009)

hehehehe,the idol game image rocks!


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Sep 18, 2009)

Berserk's ending will be a Bittersweet one at best


----------



## Yusuke5678 (Sep 18, 2009)

imagine Gutts to surrender in Fem,just


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 18, 2009)

If that happens,i think Miura is ready for the consequences


----------



## God Movement (Sep 18, 2009)

So... how much pages are we expecting this time round?


----------



## RivFader (Sep 18, 2009)

88 Movement said:


> So... how much pages are we expecting this time round?



Like I said earlier: 25 pages


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 18, 2009)

RivFader said:


> Like I said earlier: 15 pages



fixed


----------



## Memos (Sep 18, 2009)

Let's take bets.


----------



## RivFader (Sep 18, 2009)

Memos said:


> Let's take bets.



Oh no, I've already made a FT bet.

On what should we bet? :ho


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 18, 2009)

It´ll be at least 20 pages long.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 18, 2009)

caska will kill him 

it's always the women,I called it


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 18, 2009)

Caska will die,but this time by mindrape


----------



## Hagen (Sep 18, 2009)

Caska should die already. shes just a burden for Guts


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 18, 2009)

seriously she is no use anymore,too bad cuz when she was ok she was such a pwnage woman


----------



## Sasuke (Sep 18, 2009)

Maybe we will get another chapter full of double page spreads ~___~


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Sep 18, 2009)

Sasuke said:


> Maybe we will get another chapter full of double page spreads ~___~



For some reason i'd be okay with that 

I bet 19 pages BTW


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 18, 2009)

the bet is on,for real?


----------



## Hagen (Sep 18, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> seriously she is no use anymore,too bad cuz when she was ok she was such a pwnage woman


never been fond of her, she always saw Griffith as some type of Gawd and Guts like a consolation prize or something. 

Now that Griffith is indeed godly, i wont be surprised if she keeps hugging Griffith's dick even after all that happened, once she recovers


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 18, 2009)

, old habits are not forgotten,right?


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 18, 2009)

This  is hot. I want a bigger version


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 18, 2009)

Miura rarely makes a chapter with less than 20 pages, i don´t know why some of you assumed he´s going to make less pages in the month that his series hits 20 years.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 18, 2009)

Haohmaru said:


> This  is hot. I want a bigger version





fawkin


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Sep 19, 2009)

Once Upon a Time there Lived a Zodd and Gutts



Who followed a White Knight into a White Room



Berserk volume 34 hits, the Net and Your Nuts September 25th. 
But wait, there's more Tuesday episode 307 arrives to soften you
up for the main event.

Ta Ta


----------



## OmegaTrooper (Sep 19, 2009)

i can feel the kick to my nuts already, before the chapter's even released. it feels good...


----------



## Ƶero (Sep 19, 2009)

6 days to go :WOW

I cant wait


----------



## Sasuke (Sep 19, 2009)

It's impossible for Miura to disappoint.


----------



## drakul (Sep 19, 2009)

Miura is so damn slow


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Sep 19, 2009)

Haohmaru said:


> This  is hot. I want a bigger version



That cover is awesome


----------



## Ƶero (Sep 19, 2009)

oh yeah. Thanks for ruining my anticipation. 

anyway It shouldn't take too long for the translation.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 19, 2009)

EV will scan it in 1 day,so make it 7,no prob huh?


----------



## Wade (Sep 19, 2009)

Is it the way it is usually ?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Sep 19, 2009)

I like my Berserk Rrrrrrrrrrrrraw with a side order of Crimson


----------



## Tobirama (Sep 20, 2009)

Maybe if Miura stopped playing with his virtual girlfriends and behaved like a professional we would be finished far quicker.

Miura is going to die before this manga is over.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 20, 2009)

Spoilers from Skullknight:


*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter is 23 pages long. It shows Griffith´s brand new, grand city next to Ganishka magic tree. Shit´s awesome.


----------



## Vault (Sep 20, 2009)

No dialogue again


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 20, 2009)

Vault said:


> No dialogue again



I would think so, apparently the chapter is almost entirely made up of 2 page spreads.


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 20, 2009)

So what was the announcement?


----------



## Sasuke (Sep 20, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I would think so, apparently the chapter is almost entirely made up of 2 page spreads.



~_____~

Nice architecture though


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 20, 2009)

Sasuke said:


> ~_____~
> 
> Nice architecture though




*Spoiler*: __ 



No kidding, the place is fucking massive, it has a very greek feel to it.

And with the Apostles flying around with the giant light bathed tree next to it, it really looks bigger than life.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 20, 2009)

mother of god,these pics rock as hell!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 20, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hum....i just noticed, what the hell is that behind the city?


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 20, 2009)

the fantasy cover reality ,now everything is gonna be fucked up


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Sep 20, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Spoilers from Skullknight:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Looks like Griffith's finally got the kingdom he always wanted


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Sep 20, 2009)

Griffith's Fantasy Kingdom looks to have the Festival Moon' in back ground so I'm guessing this Kingdom is where The God Hand all walk amongst the humans
with Apostles.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Sep 20, 2009)

I hope so


----------



## The Imp (Sep 20, 2009)

Miura we know you can draw. It's time to give Berserk some dialogue again...


----------



## Memos (Sep 20, 2009)

I think Muira died long ago and his assistants have been carrying on the last few chapters. That's why there's no dialogue 

That Idol Master stuff is probably just a cover story.


----------



## The Imp (Sep 20, 2009)

Memos said:


> I think Muira died long ago and his assistants have been carrying on the last few chapters. That's why there's no dialogue
> 
> That Idol Master stuff is probably just a cover story.



I remember someone saying that Miura has no assistants earlier on in this thread. I don't know if it's true or not.


----------



## Wade (Sep 20, 2009)

Lol this manga will never end.


----------



## Memos (Sep 20, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> I remember someone saying that Miura has no assistants earlier on in this thread. I don't know if it's true or not.



He has no assistants because he's dead


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 20, 2009)

Memos said:


> He has no assistants because he's dead



show scans


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 21, 2009)

Seems like we?re returning to our normal programming.


----------



## RivFader (Sep 21, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Seems like we´re returning to our normal programming.



Thanks for the spoilers.


btw:

*Spoiler*: __ 











I know they're already posted, but they're  nontheless.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 21, 2009)

^

Wow, a table top game where you play as an Apostle?

That´s different to say the least.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 21, 2009)

the 3rd pic is


----------



## RivFader (Sep 21, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> ^
> 
> Wow, a table top game where you play as an Apostle?
> 
> That´s different to say the least.



I'd play it 
Let's hope EG really translate everything, including the extras and the game...


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 21, 2009)

i dont think they will translate it,but who knows


----------



## Segan (Sep 21, 2009)

How long is Miura gonna keep on doing epic double pages? Forget Idol Master, that doesn't look like it's being drawn by someone who's distracted by a game.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Sep 21, 2009)

Segan said:


> How long is Miura gonna keep on doing epic double pages? Forget Idol Master, that doesn't look like it's being drawn by someone who's distracted by a game.



My thoughts exactly, everyone's blowing this whole Idol Master thing out of proportion, i mean who cares as long as Miura still delivers


----------



## Yusuke5678 (Sep 21, 2009)

where is the idol master pic?,in which page?,hahaa


----------



## Jugger (Sep 21, 2009)

Memos said:


> I think Muira died long ago and his assistants have been carrying on the last few chapters. That's why there's no dialogue
> 
> That Idol Master stuff is probably just a cover story.



I read somewhere that he had problem with assistants before so he now has no assistants


----------



## Fireball (Sep 21, 2009)

according to aazealh from skullknet miura does have assistants.
Part3



new spoiler pics


----------



## Red Viking (Sep 21, 2009)

Fireball said:


> new spoiler pics




*Spoiler*: __ 



So he finally gets his castle.


----------



## Memos (Sep 21, 2009)

The art is incredibly gorgeous.


----------



## Vault (Sep 21, 2009)

Lawl  Still no dialogue


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 21, 2009)

Berserk new chaps will not have dialogue,only gore,epicness and fawkin art


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 21, 2009)

Jesus Christ..how good can this man's art get..


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 21, 2009)

berserk art is on masterpiece level,respect(it was though volumes ago)


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 21, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> berserk art is on masterpiece level,respect(it was though volumes ago)



Too bad that either Miura or me will die before I see the end of this!


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 21, 2009)

don't worry pal, he will finish it in 10-20 years,be patient


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Sep 21, 2009)

Kentauro Miura's Berserk will end in 20 Years, 4 Months, 12 Days, 48 Minutes, and 36 seconds


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 21, 2009)

:amazed Epic art once again,but still no dialog.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 21, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> don't worry pal, he will finish it in 10-20 years,be patient



Riiight,and Duke Nukem Forever is just around the corner!


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Sep 21, 2009)

Well Griffith has tagged Gatts as OFICIALLY PWN

The Griffith Play Book

[01] Sacrifice my teamates to become a God - Check
[02] Rape Friends woman in front of him - Check
[03] Use Friends Child to be reborn into the Physical realm - Check
[04] Place all Noble Houses and Vatican under my rule - Check
[05] Establish my Kingdom - Check


----------



## Jesus (Sep 21, 2009)

My my, that's an awesome city we got there.

I wonder if there's gonna be a fight on top of that big roof at some point of the manga.


----------



## Felix (Sep 21, 2009)

Oh god, that art, that architecture.


----------



## Hagen (Sep 21, 2009)

Oh god, that lack of dialogue, that lack of plot moving on :

em, ppl...have you ever thought about it...

what if idol master is a lie? what if Miura is suffering the Kubo syndrome? 

	:lolkubo

perhaps Miura doesnt know how the hell he's going to end Berserk and has nothing planned

but instead of using repetitive and uninteresting fights over and over like Kubo does, Miura is using double pages and his artistic flare until he can come up with something?


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 21, 2009)

again this dialogue thing,get over it,they dont talk in this manga ,tch


----------



## Higawa (Sep 21, 2009)

Berserk is BAAAAAAAAAAAAAACK!!!

YAY 

Finally and that art 

Damn is there any better drawn Manga out there?


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 21, 2009)

i can tell u series,but berserks art is still in top


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Sep 21, 2009)

If we have to wait another 2 months for a chapter again I'm gonna dust off my bong and re-read the first 34 volumes of Berserk.


----------



## seaofjealousy (Sep 22, 2009)

Locard said:


> Oh god, that lack of dialogue, that lack of plot moving on :
> 
> em, ppl...have you ever thought about it...
> 
> ...


He already gave us an estimate of where the Berserk story is and how much there's left of it, so it's kind of doubtful.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Sep 22, 2009)

Locard I find you're lack of Vission most disturbing... perhaps my aprrentice
Darth Sea'J can enlighten you to a broaader perspective


----------



## Bender (Sep 22, 2009)

I knew it 

I just fucking knew he'd used Ganishaka's remains to make his castle


----------



## RivFader (Sep 22, 2009)

The new spoilers look sick as usual. I want my RAW now!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 22, 2009)

Locard said:


> Oh god, that lack of dialogue, that lack of plot moving on :



If you tell me that the plot isn´t moving on, you clearly haven´t read the latest chapters, including this raw.

Dialog =/= plot.

Berserk was always about exposition first and foremost, it never had a fast pace in the first place.


----------



## hazashi (Sep 22, 2009)

uh a lot of people are saying miura's assistants, but Im certain I've read somewhere that he didnt have any assistants, great art anyway


----------



## RivFader (Sep 22, 2009)

hazashi said:


> uh a lot of people are saying miura's assistants, but Im certain I've read somewhere that he didnt have any assistants, great art anyway



He has a whole studio working with him....it's even mentioned in his chapters....


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 22, 2009)

yeah sure


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 22, 2009)

He has a studio with 5 assistants. He even names them in his webpage.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 22, 2009)

sarcasm , i know that he has a team


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 22, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> sarcasm



Oh.

The emoticons should?ve  make it obvious right?

Happens to everybody.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Sep 22, 2009)

I swear Miura's artwork looks better every chapter, honestly if you hang Miura's drawings in museums it would pass for epic art


----------



## Jugger (Sep 22, 2009)

Awsome can?t wait for chapter to be out


----------



## Jesus (Sep 22, 2009)

Locard said:


> that lack of plot moving on



you gotta be kidding me 


this is like the most important turn of events in the entire series since Griffith's ascension...


----------



## Ƶero (Sep 22, 2009)

Holy cow :amazed

Is there any manga out there with better drawings than Berserk ?
Just wow.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Sep 22, 2009)

Here's a low quality raw for those that are interested.



Dammit Miura only 14 pages, i lost the bet 

On the upside chapter looks awesome


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 22, 2009)

in page 299 Riv said 25 pages and i had fixed it into 15(my final guess),i was closer than everyone if i remember,i won 


btw awsome chap,number of pages=big dissapointment


----------



## Muk (Sep 22, 2009)

actually if you count all single pages it is about 23 pages


----------



## RivFader (Sep 22, 2009)

Muk said:


> actually if you count all single pages it is about 23 pages



So I won 

Just as keikaku


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 22, 2009)

Riv u lost ,next time pal, in the next years chap


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm glad I didn't bet
I'm sure next chapter we're back to dialogs and possibly Gutts.


----------



## Ƶero (Sep 22, 2009)

So when is the next chap, I dont want to read spoilers


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 22, 2009)

after 1 year again


----------



## hazashi (Sep 22, 2009)

RivFader said:


> He has a whole studio working with him....it's even mentioned in his chapters....



never saw that, doesnt matter though


----------



## Ƶero (Sep 22, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> after 1 year again



Noooooooo 

srsly ?


----------



## p0l3r (Sep 22, 2009)

No dialoge?????....


----------



## KidTony (Sep 22, 2009)

Nice art, but that was a pretty fucking waste of a chapter.


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Sep 22, 2009)

I hate Miura and love him at the same time. He makes us wait months on end for a bunch of two page spreads. It's like of Genny Tartosky(sp?) made you wait several months between each Samurai Jack episode only for it to be one of those silent episodes. Sure, they're great to look at, but it feels incomplete.


----------



## Mat?icha (Sep 22, 2009)

another wordless chapter?? goddamm it, miura u fucking brilliant bastard, enough of this alreadymad
not satisfied at all


----------



## Segan (Sep 23, 2009)

berserkhawk z said:


> Here's a low quality raw for those that are interested.
> 
> Indoors
> 
> ...


What does it say at the last page? I can only read the number 20, but nothing else.


----------



## Vault (Sep 23, 2009)

Miura  Oh fuck it i give up


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Sep 23, 2009)

Segan said:


> What does it say at the last page? I can only read the number 20, but nothing else.



Here's a better quality scan with the next chapters date on it, i think we are back to our usual release schedule people


----------



## Hagen (Sep 23, 2009)

berserkhawk z said:


> Here's a better quality scan with the next chapters date on it, i think we are back to *our usual release schedule* people


you mean 2 chapters per year ?


----------



## MisterJB (Sep 23, 2009)

Heeeey, the G-man has a castle now.


----------



## Segan (Sep 23, 2009)

berserkhawk z said:


> Here's a better quality scan with the next chapters date on it, i think we are back to our usual release schedule people


So next is 9th October, then?


----------



## Ƶero (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm going to be 40 by the time this manga finishes


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 23, 2009)

Segan said:


> So next is 9th October, then?



Yep.


----------



## MisterJB (Sep 23, 2009)

Zero? said:


> I'm going to be 40 by the time this manga finishes


Miura will probrably die long before that.


----------



## Ƶero (Sep 23, 2009)

MisterJB said:


> Miura will probrably die long before that.



He better have a successor. 

and he better be good


----------



## TSC (Sep 23, 2009)

If I remember correctly Muira started Berserk around his mid to late 20's. And berserk started in 1989. taking those into account, Muira should be around in his 40's. So I don't think there's anything to worry about. It's not like he's 60+ yrs old.


----------



## Hagen (Sep 23, 2009)

Miura should hand over the Berserk script to someone else
stay as writer and let other artist take his place

like Oh Great! 

it wont be as epic, but it'd be good. and the ecchi stuff would improve 

just dont you dare to hand it over to someone like Oda, Miura!


----------



## Sasuke (Sep 23, 2009)

I hope  the other God-Hand get more focus eventually.

I want to know more about Void, Conrad and Ubik are fail.


----------



## Nightmare (Sep 23, 2009)

_New chapter is out 

Where where where  
_


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Sep 23, 2009)

Wait, that's one of their names? You've got Femto, Void, Ubik, Slan...and Conrad?!?


----------



## Muk (Sep 23, 2009)

Locard said:


> Miura should hand over the Berserk script to someone else
> stay as writer and let other artist take his place
> 
> like Oh Great!
> ...



like hell no

berserk would go down the drain and become shit

no thx


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Sep 23, 2009)

Segan said:


> So next is 9th October, then?


Yeah new chapter on 9th October 


Locard said:


> Miura should hand over the Berserk script to someone else
> stay as writer and let other artist take his place
> 
> like Oh Great!
> ...


Don't know what your talking about, Miura's doing an awesome job with Berserk 


Eman5805 said:


> Wait, that's one of their names? You've got Femto, Void, Ubik, Slan...and Conrad?!?


Yeah that's all of them, in all honesty i don't even mind Conrad's name.

All Godhand name's with the exception of Femto actually came from sci-fi novels, even General Boscone's name is beleived to have came from the Boscone of Lensman by E.E. Smith.

If memory serves Miura's most favourite movie of all time is Star Wars, and he named Griffith the falcon after the Millenium Falcon, this however gets confused with Hawk due to the Kanji for Hawk and Falcon being the same.


----------



## Hagen (Sep 24, 2009)

Muk said:


> like hell no
> 
> berserk would go down the drain and become shit
> 
> no thx


the story would remain the same, only the artwork would change

and that way we could have weekly or bi-weekly releases like decent mangas do

im willing to sacrifice Berserks artwork in order to see the end of the manga before Miura dies or i turn 40




berserkhawk z said:


> Yeah new chapter on 9th October
> 
> Don't know what your talking about, Miura's doing an awesome job with Berserk


yeah, he indeed does an awesome job, too bad he does it 2 times per year only :/




Eman5805 said:


> Wait, that's one of their names? You've got Femto, Void, Ubik, Slan...and Conrad?!?


Conrad is very mystic name, didnt you know


----------



## Segan (Sep 24, 2009)

Locard said:


> the story would remain the same, only the artwork would change
> 
> and that way we could have weekly or bi-weekly releases like decent mangas do
> 
> im willing to sacrifice Berserks artwork in order to see the end of the manga before Miura dies or i turn 40


Forget it. Just forget it.

I sure as hell ain't accepting that compromise. It wouldn't be Berserk anymore.


----------



## drakul (Sep 24, 2009)

I think this is why Berserk doesnt have anime continuation. Companies will not invest in a show that has no ending.


----------



## Muk (Sep 24, 2009)

Locard said:


> the story would remain the same, only the artwork would change
> 
> and that way we could have weekly or bi-weekly releases like decent mangas do
> 
> ...



fuck that shit, i ain't reading berserk for the story anymore

half the reason is for the art, if mirua stops doing that i ain't reading it


----------



## Shrike (Sep 24, 2009)

Bersek would not be Berserk without Miura. 
Can we stop this nonsense and continue discussing the manga itself?

It's okay that there is no dialogue. I don't see how the story is not progressing, as someone said. This is one of the most important happenings in the manga to date. Ganishka's death and overlapping of the worlds, on top of Griffith creating his own city, are probably the most important events after the Eclipse itself.

I don't find it strange that we have this many double spreads. The art is fantastic, and it's not like I like to wait four months for a chapter, but hey, Berserk's worth it. I am especially glad that we are back to one chapter per two weeks for now. I can't really wait for this or the next chapter. We should be switching to Guts and co soon.


----------



## Ƶero (Sep 24, 2009)

so anyone find a high quality translation yet ?


----------



## Sasuke (Sep 24, 2009)

Translation? of what?

I thought there were no words in the chapter?


----------



## Muk (Sep 24, 2009)

Sasuke said:


> Translation? of what?
> 
> I thought there were no words in the chapter?


that little bit of text that was there

and the lq of the raws, i want to see the full raw


----------



## Ƶero (Sep 24, 2009)

^ that.

I want to see it in all it's HQ glory.


----------



## Jesus (Sep 24, 2009)

Wait the next chapter is in two weeks?
Niiiiiiice


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 24, 2009)

^

Cool Sig there.


----------



## Sasuke (Sep 24, 2009)

True dat. I already stole it for later use.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 24, 2009)

Apostle Zodd is probably the coolest mount ever to be conceived.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 24, 2009)

, respect


----------



## Higawa (Sep 24, 2009)

Damn that was great :rofl

btw has someone a good source for Berserk fanarts or good coloured chaps?


----------



## Sasuke (Sep 24, 2009)

I knew of a place once, it had tons of beautiful coloured pages.

I forgot it ages ago though ;~;


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Sep 24, 2009)

Damn, that crossover art looked so good if you told me Miura drew that, I wouldn't call you a liar.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Sep 24, 2009)

were can i read the new chapter @?


----------



## Dream Brother (Sep 24, 2009)

Thinking of catching up on this series. Are Guts and co still sailing to fairy island?

Also, parody on the last page was brilliant.


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Sep 24, 2009)

Dream Brother said:


> Thinking of catching up on this series. Are Guts and co still sailing to fairy island?



Yes they are.


----------



## seaofjealousy (Sep 25, 2009)

I never see why people always whine on and on like that on the whole way to the island thing.

 I mean the actual story of Berserk has _little _to do with it, the actual time the development of the story is going to be when Guts decides what he does, he's been deciding back and forth since the beginning of the manga, whether he protects Caska and finds his dream, _or_ he gives to his revenge until his sword(his sword is his dream) breaks, it's such a stupid move to think that the story revolves getting to the damn island when in the 1st Volume the author tells you in the face that it's about a man's _struggle _or _decision_.


----------



## Jugger (Sep 25, 2009)

did i say it here or somewhere else that miura is making full berserk vol without text. Anyway where i can find this chapter


----------



## Dream Brother (Sep 25, 2009)

seaofjealousy said:


> I never see why people always whine on and on like that on the whole way to the island thing.
> 
> I mean the actual story of Berserk has _little _to do with it, the actual time the development of the story is going to be when Guts decides what he does, he's been deciding back and forth since the beginning of the manga, whether he protects Caska and finds his dream, _or_ he gives to his revenge until his sword(his sword is his dream) breaks, it's such a stupid move to think that the story revolves getting to the damn island when in the 1st Volume the author tells you in the face that it's about a man's _struggle _or _decision_.



Haha, I actually wouldn't care if they NEVER reached the island, as long as there would be massive character development in exchange. My only concern is that we don't actually get this development -- instead we're given tantalising hints and beautiful artwork, but not much else. If Guts actually evolves as a character in a definite way, then screw the entire island. But has that actually happened yet? As I said, I haven't caught up, but I'm dubious about there being any real development for characters during this endless ship journey. I'm gonna read it sometime today, so I'll be very happy to be proven wrong.


----------



## James (Sep 25, 2009)

berserkhawk z said:


> Here's a better quality scan with the next chapters date on it, i think we are back to our usual release schedule people



I think newer readers don't seem to understand what happens with Berserk.

Every time Miura comes back from a break, there are chapters every 2 weeks for a month or two and then maybe one that takes a bit longer...and then another break.

Never expect more than 10 chapters a year of Berserk nowadays. I mean that entirely seriously.

He's been doing the breaks thing for a good 4 years or so I think...maybe more. I can't remember, I was caught up to the manga as of 2004 or so but since then everything is a blur in terms of releases but it does feel like very little has happened since then.


----------



## Bender (Sep 25, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> , respect



MOTHERFUCKING WIN!


----------



## Lightysnake (Sep 25, 2009)

seaofjealousy said:


> I never see why people always whine on and on like that on the whole way to the island thing.
> 
> I mean the actual story of Berserk has _little _to do with it, the actual time the development of the story is going to be when Guts decides what he does, he's been deciding back and forth since the beginning of the manga, whether he protects Caska and finds his dream, _or_ he gives to his revenge until his sword(his sword is his dream) breaks, it's such a stupid move to think that the story revolves getting to the damn island when in the 1st Volume the author tells you in the face that it's about a man's _struggle _or _decision_.


That excuses the execution being complete shit? When you get chapter after chapter with no realy progression with the story or characters and you've stalled for YEARS with so few chapters being released, you get called out for it.


----------



## seaofjealousy (Sep 25, 2009)

Dream Brother said:


> Haha, I actually wouldn't care if they NEVER reached the island, as long as there would be massive character development in exchange. My only concern is that we don't actually get this development -- instead we're given tantalising hints and beautiful artwork, but not much else. If Guts actually evolves as a character in a definite way, then screw the entire island. But has that actually happened yet? As I said, I haven't caught up, but I'm dubious about there being any real development for characters during this endless ship journey. I'm gonna read it sometime today, so I'll be very happy to be proven wrong.



I agree with what you said mostly, I dunno about the latest volumes, a little griffith-centered.


Lightysnake said:


> That excuses the execution being complete shit? When you get chapter after chapter with no realy progression with the story or characters and you've stalled for YEARS with so few chapters being released, you get called out for it.



That doesn't excuse anything, I was ranting about the 'get to the island' thing.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Sep 25, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> , respect



Dude that's win right there


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 25, 2009)

Shoryuken!!


----------



## Lightysnake (Sep 26, 2009)

seaofjealousy said:


> I agree with what you said mostly, I dunno about the latest volumes, a little griffith-centered.
> 
> 
> That doesn't excuse anything, I was ranting about the 'get to the island' thing.



Yeah, and they should be at the island by now. Your rant earlier encompassed that Berserk, for years, has had abysmal pacing


----------



## yo586 (Sep 26, 2009)

Lightysnake said:


> Yeah, and they should be at the island by now. Your rant earlier encompassed that Berserk, for years, has had abysmal pacing



I really don't agree with this.  Its a matter of perspective.  Looking at it as a fan who reads chapter by chapter, the manga's pacing is slow and the story is no fun.
It seems Miura is pacing it so that when (or if) its complete, reading it fluidly it will be the most epic manga to date.  These few chapters with no dialogue will be quick reads and visually stunning.  It sets up the stage for the later dialogue.
It'd be a lot more bearable if the waits aren't so painfully long.  But I'm confident it'll be best for when we see a finished product.


----------



## Lightysnake (Sep 26, 2009)

He's had that chance and he's consistentl failed. The story went to a crawl for years.


----------



## seaofjealousy (Sep 26, 2009)

Lightysnake said:


> Yeah, and they should be at the island by now. Your rant earlier encompassed that Berserk, for years, has had abysmal pacing



I said that getting to the island will bring no more development that not getting there, the story ISN'T about the damn island, it's about Guts doing his decision, but if you don't understand me or don't agree with me it's fine, nobody is forcing you to agree or disagree, ignore me by all means.


----------



## Yusuke5678 (Sep 26, 2009)

berserk is still epic,with or without ''dialogue''


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Sep 26, 2009)

Yusuke5678 said:


> berserk is still epic,with or without ''dialogue''



Damn straight


----------



## Wade (Sep 27, 2009)

Still no scan or HQ raw ?


----------



## Higawa (Sep 27, 2009)

Wade said:


> Still no scan or HQ raw ?



Yes, where is the HQ raw


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 27, 2009)

it was posted some pages ago


----------



## Jugger (Sep 27, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> it was posted some pages ago



The more the better


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 27, 2009)

(Oh hey, the pope talked.)

Jesus, Falconia is absolutely gigantic.

Love the greek motive of it, the architecture seems really out of place with what we are used to seeing in Midland which serves to emphasize the magical nature of it. It looks absolutely awesome.

There´s a theory on the Internet about the last page where it shows Guts holding his prosthesis, in the ship voyage, Guts almost let Caska drown when he tried to grab her with his fake arm and realized that in the end, it didn't really replaced his lost arm and was just a quick fix for that.

When the Astral realm fused with the real world and the astral aura swallowed every human in the world, Guts' arm had a different aura to it. People are theorizing that Guts now could use his fake arm and feel it like a real, actual limb. Which would be pretty fucking cool.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 27, 2009)

Jugger said:


> The more the better



yeah we need more lq of this chap


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Sep 27, 2009)

[Evil-Genius] Berserk Chapter 307 HQ
MU

Bon appitit


----------



## Muk (Sep 27, 2009)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> [Evil-Genius] Berserk Chapter 307 HQ
> Link removed
> 
> Bon appitit



ddl plz


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 27, 2009)

I almost pissed my pants at the sight of it.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 27, 2009)

Funny, Falconia is compared with the ancient city that King Gaiseric once founded that's below the original capital of Midland.

When Guts and co goes to the tower of Rebirt to save Griffith and princes Charlotte is talking about that city, it's shown a bunch of human corpses that were God hand sacrifices and ruins of buildings with architecture very similar to the buildings in Falconia.


----------



## Fireball (Sep 27, 2009)

absolutely mind-blowing.


----------



## Muk (Sep 27, 2009)

did i read that correctly chapter of elf island begins next issue


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Sep 27, 2009)

Looks like we will be reading the 2nd Falconia in the Volumes to come


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Sep 27, 2009)

Too short

so final chapter of fantasia arc, finally some gut chapter next time


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Sep 27, 2009)

No problem guys I serve a higher Authority anyway the Internet
muhahahaahahahahaahahah


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Sep 27, 2009)

It's awesome 

Does anyone else think that now fantasy creatures are becoming real, Gutts monster side will take form?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Sep 27, 2009)

Anything is possible at this point and _I'm stressing Anything_


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 27, 2009)

Falconia has a Colosseum, gladiators ftw, Griffith knows how to entertain his people!


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 27, 2009)

Gutts is gonna be the  Clid Eastwood of the new Fantasy world,''be ready punks''


----------



## Lightysnake (Sep 28, 2009)

seaofjealousy said:


> I said that getting to the island will bring no more development that not getting there, the story ISN'T about the damn island, it's about Guts doing his decision, but if you don't understand me or don't agree with me it's fine, nobody is forcing you to agree or disagree, ignore me by all means.



And we haven't had much over Guts's decision either way. The island is the next step in the plot and there's been nothing for years. BLEACH has better pacing.
I 'understand' just fine. The problem is that's not what's happening: chapter upon chapter has been to show off the art. All style, no substance. Many of these past few chapters could've been compressed into just one or two chapters. All of Guts's peychological struggles mean nothing if so little happens and the plot goes at a crawl during it.


----------



## RivFader (Sep 28, 2009)

Yggdrasil implications in the current chapter - Check.
Awesome doublespreads - Check.
EG HQ Release - Check.
New arc next issue - Check.

BERSERK IS BACK, FUCK YEAH 
Elfheim will be awesome, the whole Fantasia arc will be awesome. *prepares for epic Elfheim doublespread*


----------



## Muk (Sep 28, 2009)

RivFader said:


> Yggdrasil implications in the current chapter - Check.
> Awesome doublespreads - Check.
> EG HQ Release - Check.
> New arc next issue - Check.
> ...



i can't wait for elfheim doublespreads


----------



## Jesus (Sep 28, 2009)

So the emperor really did turn into Yggdrasil...


I saw it coming.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 28, 2009)

i found some epic pics:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Sep 28, 2009)

Elfheim next can't wait 

I hope SK made it out okay and meets Gutts there


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 28, 2009)

next time pal


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 28, 2009)

berserkhawk z said:


> It's awesome
> 
> Does anyone else think that now fantasy creatures are becoming real, Gutts monster side will take form?



That?s one of the popular theories going around, everything magical is going to be boosted big time on earth right now, including the Berserk armor, who know that the hell is gonna happen now.

I lol'ed at Miura?s message at the end of the chapter.



> Actually i completely forgot about this anniversary, it?s the first time in 20 years.


----------



## TargaryenX (Sep 28, 2009)

I still don't really get what's going on here. Is Griffith turning into a grey character or is there some diabolical scheme behind what he's doing? It seems like he's creating a magical unicorn fairyland where everyone can live happily ever after. Is he going to turn around next chapter and be like "hah, now all your souls/free will/secks/base belong to me"? The only conflict I see in the current story is getting Caska back to normal.


----------



## Drizzt (Sep 28, 2009)

I believe that is what exactly will happen - this is the shining moment for Griffith - he got his castle, land and woman. And like all tyrants - after becoming the ruler, he doesn't really know what to do, thus everything will turn to the dark ages. I'm pretty sure that the Holy See prophecy mention - the black hawk will descent and make an age of darkness. I'm paraphrasing here - I'll have to re-read it again - but yeah, Griffith's rule will be a terrible one - even worse than Garseric's/SkullKnight's rule.


----------



## RivFader (Sep 29, 2009)

Is this a fair OBD matchup? I honestly don't know


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 29, 2009)

This fight is kinda unfair u know


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Sep 29, 2009)

RivFader said:


> Is this a fair OBD matchup? I honestly don't know



Any scenarios with Griffith against Narutoverse will end up with Griffith the victor, and he won't even need to try 

The other scenarios are more of a challenge but giving the Apostles greater numbers and Irvine's reach advantage from the safety of Falconia, id still give it to the BoTh.


----------



## RivFader (Sep 29, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> This fight is kinda unfair u know





berserkhawk z said:


> Any scenarios with Griffith against Narutoverse will end up with Griffith the victor, and he won't even need to try
> 
> The other scenarios are more of a challenge but giving the Apostles greater numbers and Irvine's reach advantage from the safety of Falconia, id still give it to the BoTh.



Well, the apostles sure can make good use of the terrain, but the same goes for shinobi, too. Anyway, I guess we should continue in the OBD thread, don't you think?


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 29, 2009)

sure,why not


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Sep 29, 2009)

RivFader said:


> Well, the apostles sure can make good use of the terrain, but the same goes for shinobi, too. Anyway, I guess we should continue in the OBD thread, don't you think?



..........


----------



## Wade (Sep 29, 2009)

RivFader said:


> Is this a fair OBD matchup? I honestly don't know



Someone in this thread is saying Danzou would beat Griffith with mind control.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 30, 2009)

Yeah I'm tired of Griffith now. Hope to see guts again.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Sep 30, 2009)

Its benn 6 days  2 hours 1 Minutes 35 seconds since Volume 34 of Berserk was released and yet a release remains unspoken.


----------



## Segan (Sep 30, 2009)

What do we need to talk about it for? We already have seen all the chapters. I'm only waiting for vol 34 to come over to Europe.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 30, 2009)

Canute87 said:


> Yeah I'm tired of Griffith now. Hope to see guts again.




Yeah meh,I want to see Gutts again in action


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Sep 30, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> Yeah meh,I want to see Gutts again in action



With a cured soul hopefully 

It would suck if Gutts soul can't be cured by the elf king, and it's only a matter of time till he rotts away 

Was it worth it for that one moment with Slann Gutts, was it


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 30, 2009)

Gutts will drink the holy elixir in the end of the series,trust me


----------



## Segan (Sep 30, 2009)

How the hell is Guts going to be cured? It's not like he's suffering from a disease. Unlike Casca, he's perfectly sane (when he's not activating his armour).

Besides, there's still the brand of evil. I doubt the elf king has the means to counter the powers behind it 'cause it's from the God Hand and our beloved Idea of Evil.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Oct 1, 2009)

Only seven days till the next chapter people, i wonder how awesome Pucks home will be


----------



## mastermind360 (Oct 1, 2009)

Could somebody remind me what's wrong with Gutts soul? It's been such a long time since I've read Berserk...


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Oct 1, 2009)

mastermind360 said:


> Could somebody remind me what's wrong with Gutts soul? It's been such a long time since I've read Berserk...



Slann made a small cut across his chest which also cut his soul, and over time like a physical wound it's bleeding out and slowly killing Gutts.

He's already lost some colours and taste


----------



## MisterJB (Oct 1, 2009)

berserkhawk z said:


> Slann made a small cut across his chest which also cut his soul, and over time like a physical wound it's bleeding out and slowly killing Gutts.
> 
> He's already lost some colours and taste



Really?

I always tought that was because of the Berserker Armor slowly turning him into a skull/knigth/man/something.


----------



## Solar Bankai (Oct 1, 2009)

MisterJB said:


> Really?
> 
> I always tought that was because of the Berserker Armor slowly turning him into a skull/knigth/man/something.



Pretty sure that is it too.  SK even mentioned those were the effects of using the armour.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Oct 1, 2009)

MisterJB said:


> Really?
> 
> I always tought that was because of the Berserker Armor slowly turning him into a skull/knigth/man/something.





Solar Bankai said:


> Pretty sure that is it too.  SK even mentioned those were the effects of using the armour.



Oops your right, my bad 

He's still dying from Slaans cut though


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Oct 1, 2009)

Not to mention his skin is still badly burned from the flying through Ganish...Garudaman...big ugly Persion mofo's head. Doesn't look like it was just superficial damage either.


----------



## Segan (Oct 2, 2009)

He's not affected by Slann's cut anymore. It's become another scar on his soul. What's more significant is the amount of damage he's taken over time since wearing the Berserker Armour. He needs a good and long rest.

Physical over-straining plus getting fried the living hell outta him has taken a heavy toll on him. Plus he's losing consciousness then and there, not to mention, his inner Beast is getting loose within his soul.


----------



## Muk (Oct 2, 2009)

So the ship journey was something really good for Gutts, since its the one time where he doesn't have to fight at all for a very long time.

question will be whether or not the captain will turn on them and try to make a huge profit out of elfheim

that might turn into an elf vs human/griffith war


----------



## Segan (Oct 2, 2009)

Rodrick seems far too noble for turning on Guts' party. But making a profit out of Elfhelm is somewhat possible, if only because of Farneze's brother.


----------



## hcheng02 (Oct 3, 2009)

Don't know if anyone has posted this yet.


----------



## Vlazz (Oct 3, 2009)

I don't know why gutts is trying to "heal" caska. After everything that has happened to her, she is better off not getting her memories back.


----------



## Shikashi (Oct 3, 2009)

Vlazz said:


> I don't know why gutts is trying to "heal" caska. After everything that has happened to her, she is better off not getting her memories back.



Consensual sex, obviously. I'm pretty sure he'll destroy Femto's ass after he gets laid.


----------



## Goodfellow (Oct 3, 2009)

Eman5805 said:


> Not to mention his skin is still badly burned from the flying through Ganish...Garudaman...big ugly Persion mofo's head. Doesn't look like it was just superficial damage either.



Nah, there's no third degree burns (they are really easy to recognize). Heck, there's not even any second degree ones (second degree burns leave boils).


----------



## seastone (Oct 3, 2009)

Vlazz said:


> I don't know why gutts is trying to "heal" caska. After everything that has happened to her, she is better off not getting her memories back.



To be fair Guts has been through a lot as well both during the eclipse and after. 
Is to much to ask that he wants his lover to regain her sanity, instead of a shell of her former self who hates him and cannot stand the touch of men?

However I think that Casca will return to normal but will have complete amnesia since she does not want to remember the past. After all skull knight did tell Guts, what she wishes may not be what he wishes.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 4, 2009)

No one posted the volume 34 omake already?

Weird.


----------



## seastone (Oct 5, 2009)

Wow Schierke in a bathing suit. Nice. 

Makes me wonder how others would look like in bathing suits or in modern day clothes.


----------



## Muk (Oct 5, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> No one posted the volume 34 omake already?
> 
> Weird.



i bet he got that idea from idol master


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Oct 5, 2009)

Muk said:


> i bet he got that idea from idol master



If i was a betting man i would put money on it


----------



## Yoburi (Oct 5, 2009)

What the Skull Knight was really trying to do anyway stop Griff from fucking the world? Or just trying to hurt him because he knew that was pointless to stop Griff.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 5, 2009)

It was pretty obvious that he was trying to kill Griffith...


----------



## Yoburi (Oct 5, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It was pretty obvious that he was trying to kill Griffith...



I really don't think he got there with killing on his mind i not even sure if a God Hand can be killed, to me it's like he try to stop the "light" to spread.


----------



## kippp3 (Oct 6, 2009)

How did Femto rape Caska? It doesn't really seems like he has 'male parts'.


----------



## Red Viking (Oct 6, 2009)

kippp3 said:


> How did Femto rape Caska? It doesn't really seems like he has 'male parts'.



He obviously has one considering 1.) He raped her and 2.) His demonic seed corrupted her unborn child.


----------



## Fireball (Oct 7, 2009)

spoiler 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Vault (Oct 7, 2009)

Dialogue at fucking last


----------



## RivFader (Oct 7, 2009)

So, new chapter after 308 confirmed?


----------



## Memos (Oct 7, 2009)

Too much dialogue  This isn't Berserk!! wtf? 

Seriously though, thank god the dialogue is back. And lol at Schierke  It seems Gutts will be fighting next chapter. Can't wait.


----------



## Higawa (Oct 7, 2009)

Yay some Gutts!!


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Oct 7, 2009)

And bearded pirate Shierke


----------



## RivFader (Oct 7, 2009)

berserkhawk z said:


> And bearded pirate Shierke



We need the omake from vol. 34 ASAP


----------



## Muk (Oct 7, 2009)

Omg shierk will make her name as bearded pirate


----------



## Bender (Oct 7, 2009)

Aye, Scherieke the Clown pirate of the seven seas 

Also I was right they are taking a trip to Davy Jones locker


----------



## Muk (Oct 7, 2009)

she's got a sea shell as her pirate eye patch ARRRRRR


----------



## ArtieBoy (Oct 7, 2009)

the new chapter is out???


----------



## Munken (Oct 7, 2009)

Raw comes out tomorrow iirc.


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 8, 2009)

loled hard st prate shilke, fuking hilarious.

this reminded me the second series of ratchet and clank PS3 game.  ARRRRRRRR.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 9, 2009)

Alice's Bio

Looks like Berserk is still going strong.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Oct 9, 2009)

That's good news at least 

Any news on a translation of 308 yet?


----------



## Krauser-tan (Oct 10, 2009)

berserkhawk z said:


> That's good news at least
> 
> Any news on a translation of 308 yet?



still nothing


----------



## piccun? (Oct 10, 2009)

Schierke  

wait, is the scan out ?


----------



## Jugger (Oct 11, 2009)

Damn Miura i was really going to believe that you will make vol without text. Then you do chapter 308 with fucking awsome cliffhanger


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 12, 2009)

For online reading.

Finally.

Ghost ship


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 12, 2009)

Gutts:"Who the fuck woke me up!". 
Ghost ship turns around and sails as fast as it can. 
Sea monster shows up a second later, Gutts one shots it with his arm cannon.
Every Monster in a 20 mile radius:"I'm not attacking a ship _that_ mans on."


----------



## Munken (Oct 12, 2009)

No date for 309?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 12, 2009)

Another page showing Guts holding his prosthesis in an unusual way.

He'll feel it like a normal arm, you heard it here.

Edit: No break so next chapter in 2 weeks.


----------



## Shrike (Oct 12, 2009)

The chapter was good, can't wait for the next one.
I had hoped to see Elfeim though, but eh.

I hope the next chapter is in two weeks, but since there is no date...I am thinking it will be more like a month.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Oct 12, 2009)

New chap was awesome 

Gutts is back 

No release date for 309 though


----------



## Segan (Oct 12, 2009)

I think, the reason why we're not seeing Elfhelm yet is because Miura intends to do something with Guts...like find back some shape after the grueling battles at Flora's and in Vritannis haven.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 12, 2009)

^ maybe. it seems like overdue recovery and relax time for a short while.


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Oct 12, 2009)

Looks like Gutts has healed from those burns. And is it just me or does his arm look...different?


----------



## ArtieBoy (Oct 12, 2009)

I demand ghost ship "BATTLE" in one piece 

lol but 2 weeks is good. i can wait.


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 13, 2009)

thought already commented on 308.

fantastic chapter, i really missed this conversation and very funny pranks. this kid amazes me to no end. finally enter the Gutts. i find gutts' fight far more interesting than grifith's dull/lame fights. cant wait for him to run berserk again.


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 13, 2009)

Fuck yeah Gutts is Back


Wait........... Must be more Gutts Like



 there we go.


----------



## Ƶero (Oct 13, 2009)

Awesome chap.

Holy cow, I love Berserk.


----------



## Nightmare (Oct 13, 2009)

_Look whos back you mothafuckas  _


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Oct 13, 2009)

How is he gonna fight a pirate ship in the sea?

I mean he is Gutts after all, but his battle experience doesn't include 'stranded in sea' fights (IIRC). If he falls in the water, he won't be coming back up . 


Anyhow, I'm looking forward to next chapter.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 13, 2009)

The Ghost Ship dodging the cannon bullets was behind awesome. After some entertaining "realistic" battleship, Miura's now playing with nautical supernatural stuff, which is great.


----------



## RivFader (Oct 13, 2009)

Btw: Evil Genius released Berserk 308.


----------



## Segan (Oct 13, 2009)

e-nat said:


> How is he gonna fight a pirate ship in the sea?
> 
> I mean he is Gutts after all, but his battle experience doesn't include 'stranded in sea' fights (IIRC). If he falls in the water, he won't be coming back up .
> 
> ...


There's a first time for everything.

Besides, he should be able to cover some ground on the ship.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 13, 2009)

e-nat said:


> How is he gonna fight a pirate ship in the sea?
> 
> I mean he is Gutts after all, but his battle experience doesn't include 'stranded in sea' fights (IIRC). If he falls in the water, he won't be coming back up .


cant serpico use his sword magic to fling him into the air? if not that, then perhaps Schierke can grow him some temporary wings.


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 13, 2009)

Or Gutts one shots the whole damn thing with a magically supercharged arm cannon.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Oct 14, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> Or Gutts one shots the whole damn thing with a magically supercharged arm cannon.



That would be awesome 

More likely though he's gonna get on the deck and fight spirits possesing the ship


----------



## C. (Oct 14, 2009)

So I finally caught up on this epic manga...


and I must say...I really really hate griffith.  I want to see him fail and have his dream shattered in the most brutal way possible.  

p.s. Roderick is such a surprising B.A.


----------



## tom (Oct 14, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> Or Gutts one shots the whole damn thing with a magically supercharged arm cannon.



yes please.


----------



## Segan (Oct 14, 2009)

C. said:


> So I finally caught up on this epic manga...
> 
> 
> and I must say...I really really hate griffith.  I want to see him fail and have his dream shattered in the most brutal way possible.


He's achieved his dream already. The question will be whether or not he'll keep his kingdom (or rather, empire).


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Oct 14, 2009)

C. said:


> So I finally caught up on this epic manga...
> 
> 
> and I must say...I really really hate griffith.  I want to see him fail and have his dream shattered in the most brutal way possible.
> ...



Shocked me like crazy when I saw him own Blackbeard or whatever his name is.

I though he'd be more dead weight like Farnese's bro. I didn't even notice, but Guts is gathering his own band together. Wonder what it'll should be called?


----------



## Malumultimus (Oct 15, 2009)

Eman5805 said:


> I though he'd be more dead weight like Farnese's bro. I didn't even notice, but Guts is gathering his own band together. Wonder what it'll should be called?



Wolf Pack

Or there'll just be two Bands of the Hawk.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 15, 2009)

Oh, so Schierke was patrolling the seas while possessing that Gull in the beginning that was almost eaten by a Sea Serpent, that's why it freaked when it saw Isidro and Puck get the pirate makeup on her. Didn't noticed that the first time i read it.

Anyway, Roderick is fucking A. I wouldn't mind the guy sticking around.


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 15, 2009)

C. said:


> So I finally caught up on this epic manga...
> 
> 
> and I must say...I really really hate griffith. I want to see him fail and have his dream shattered in the most brutal way possible.
> ...


 
i cant help but laugh, i tended to hate griffith at first too, but then you realize that that's how it's supposed to be.


----------



## Muk (Oct 15, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Oh, so Schierke was patrolling the seas while possessing that Gull in the beginning that was almost eaten by a Sea Serpent, that's it freaked when it saw Isidro and Puck get the pirate makeup on her. Didn't noticed that the first time i read it.
> 
> Anyway, Roderick is fucking A. I wouldn't mind the guy sticking around.



HUh? did schierke casts a spell on the Gull? I didn't even notice that? i thought it was just some random Gull


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 15, 2009)

Muk said:


> HUh? did schierke casts a spell on the Gull? I didn't even notice that? i thought it was just some random Gull



It was a random gull, only it was possessed by Shierke, that's why she was "sleeping" when Isidro and Puck were painting her.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Oct 15, 2009)

Eman5805 said:


> I didn't even notice, but Guts is gathering his own band together. Wonder what it'll should be called?



The Band of awesome


----------



## Solon Solute (Oct 16, 2009)

Wait. Berserk is bi-weekly now?!


----------



## Indignant Guile (Oct 21, 2009)

^Yeah, apparently.

Epic Chap.


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 21, 2009)

e-nat said:


> How is he gonna fight a pirate ship in the sea?
> 
> I mean he is Gutts after all, but his battle experience doesn't include 'stranded in sea' fights (IIRC). If he falls in the water, he won't be coming back up .
> 
> ...



I was unaware that gutts had df power.


----------



## Fireball (Oct 21, 2009)

Just Blaze said:


>





yeah, guts is back!


----------



## Shrike (Oct 21, 2009)

Holy fuck, awesome, Berserk is back.

Fap fap fap fap fap fap fap.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Oct 22, 2009)

Gutts is back in action


----------



## Siegfried88 (Oct 22, 2009)

the  ultimate slayer is back!!


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 22, 2009)

omggggggggggggggggggggggggggg, man i have mised a moment like this soooooo much.


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 22, 2009)

Holy shit! Finally!!


----------



## Jesus (Oct 22, 2009)

Is Jack Sparrow in the new chapter?


----------



## Malumultimus (Oct 22, 2009)

I wouldn't bust that nut just yet, it seems Miura's back on break now. Probably won't see a new chapter until February.


----------



## seaofjealousy (Oct 23, 2009)

Malumultimus said:


> I wouldn't bust that nut just yet, it seems Miura's back on break now. Probably won't see a new chapter until February.



Right now It's just a rumor I think, nothing on the scan or the spoilers, We usually know all details provided by guy on 2ch at the same time, that could mean it's just gonna keep running on the next issue.

Gut's back, made my day.


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 23, 2009)

sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeet, sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet
miura has gone into too much details as always, that eye drawing, he probably spent a whole week to draw it.


----------



## Vault (Oct 23, 2009)

Canute87 said:


> I was unaware that gutts had df power.



Logic means that Guts drowns because of that heavy armour of his


----------



## Muk (Oct 23, 2009)

Oh shit!!! now does Gutts own or what? Awesome entry pose


----------



## Lightysnake (Oct 23, 2009)

If there's a break now, Miura has seriously become a self parody


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 23, 2009)

Vault said:


> Logic means that Guts drowns because of that heavy armour of his



GAR means that Gutts strangles the water for trying to drown him.


----------



## RivFader (Oct 23, 2009)

Back from the banned....do we know how long the break will be?


----------



## Segan (Oct 23, 2009)

Now Guts is back - as powerful as ever.


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 23, 2009)

i dont understand why guts' team let the monsters to eat so many soldiers, i just dont get that. serpico and salamender dagger kid just stood there (with very little action). anyway, great chapter but stupid moments.
sorry for spoilers.


----------



## Segan (Oct 23, 2009)

Mat?icha said:


> i dont understand why guts' team let the monsters to eat so many soldiers, i just dont get that. serpico and salamender dagger kid just stood there (with very little action). anyway, great chapter but stupid moments.
> sorry for spoilers.


Oh come on, they didn't wait for a single creature to eat many people. If they attack simultaneously, what are they gonna do? They are not supersonic monster-in-one-hit-killers.


----------



## MRain65 (Oct 23, 2009)

Those monsters were so creepy, wayyyy worse than those tigers and rivaling the monsters that showed up during the eclipse. Where does Miura come up with this stuff?

You know, as much as I love the art in Berserk, I'd gladly sacrifice a little detail for MORE CHAPTERS. At this rate, I'll be in a nursing home when the series ends.


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 24, 2009)

Holy frack! Gutts is back in action! With Davy Jones wannabes. My Berserk is back again. pek


----------



## Ƶero (Oct 24, 2009)

^ Thanks for that 

Also badass Gatsu is badass


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 24, 2009)

So will the ship run away in how many chapters?


----------



## mastermind360 (Oct 24, 2009)

What's the latest chapter no. so I can look for it online?


----------



## Bender (Oct 24, 2009)

HALLELUJAH! Guts returns! pek pek


----------



## Dionysus (Oct 24, 2009)

'Twas a sweet little bit o' chum.  Blood for the feast.  (Speaking of which, imagine what would be attracted to the blood in the water.)

I'm about satisfied for now.  I could do for a several-month long hiatus.


----------



## c3zz4rr (Oct 24, 2009)

that was a badass entry and pose 4 gutts.....epic chapter is epic and i hope there won't be another break. Don't they usually announce in the last page or second to last page if Miura will take a break or not?

@mastermind360 the newest chapter no is 309


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 24, 2009)

Gutts: "Who the fuck woke me up!"
Everyone points at the ship and monsters.
Gutts then proceeds to walk on water, kill all the monsters beneath the ship, boards the ship, kills all the ghost pirates, than proceeds to walk off the ship, walk on water again, boards his ship and goes to sleep.
Gutts: "F'ing noobs"
Everyone else


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Oct 24, 2009)

New chapter rocks, 

Gutts


----------



## RivFader (Oct 25, 2009)

EG released Berserk 309. Fuck that shitty FH trans....


----------



## Segan (Oct 25, 2009)

RivFader said:


> EG released Berserk 309. Fuck that shitty FH trans....


Hast du's auch als Archiv?


----------



## Segan (Oct 25, 2009)

RivFader said:


> Ich lade es schon hoch, Herr Segan


Daaaannggg????! ^^


----------



## RivFader (Oct 25, 2009)

Segan said:


> Daaaanngggöööö! ^^



I just edited my post 

Sharkrider is


----------



## RivFader (Oct 25, 2009)

Sorry for the double post, but has someone the alternate cover for Vol. 34 and all the other stuff that was released with chapter 308?


----------



## mastermind360 (Oct 25, 2009)

The monsters were so spooky, Miura has a vivid imagination.
And Gutts is back baby!


----------



## Jugger (Oct 25, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> So will the ship run away in how many chapters?



More like how many chapter it takes to destroy that ship completely


----------



## iander (Oct 25, 2009)

So is there a break again or not?


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Oct 25, 2009)

So is Miura taking a break again or are we still getting a chapter every two weeks?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 25, 2009)

Sorry, undetermined break for now.

Shit sucks.


----------



## MisterJB (Oct 25, 2009)

Lol, what is he playing this time?


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 26, 2009)

i told ya, he spent a whole week to draw pirate-ghost-captain's huge only eye. hands down the quality is the best, daym it consumes a lot of time.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 26, 2009)

i haven't read Berserk in a year...I figure i have about 2, maybe 3 chapters to catch up on.

Unless Mr. Hotshot mangaka is still playing video games


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 26, 2009)

most likely still is playing some kind of game.

so gd to see gutts stepping on shit once again


----------



## Meztryn (Oct 26, 2009)

good indeed, but as to fucking wait for the break to clear out is annoying as fuck.

anyways, it's worth it for Gatts.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 26, 2009)

BM S2 Chapter 3 RAW


----------



## Muk (Oct 26, 2009)

thanks


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Oct 26, 2009)

Miura better pick up his pace soon, cause i need another dose of Gutts awesome


----------



## c3zz4rr (Oct 26, 2009)

where did u guys read that miura will take a break again? don't they usually announce that on the last page if he will do that?


----------



## cajunman380 (Oct 26, 2009)

Guts has arrives and people...THE MAN IS HUNGRY!!!!!!!!!!!...........in more ways than one. (i wonder if that monster is edible?)



anyways. Farewell ghost ship, you were well designed but you had to assault the one ship that has the one individual you do not want to with... EVER.


anyways Miura. you always deliver the goods. you can take breaks just as long as you keep delivering the goods.


----------



## The Imp (Oct 27, 2009)

Since there was no date at the end of the chapter I'm assuming there is another chapter in 2 weeks? Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Oct 28, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> Since there was no date at the end of the chapter I'm assuming there is another chapter in 2 weeks? Correct me if I'm wrong.



I would have thought so as well?


----------



## UltimateCasshern (Oct 28, 2009)

we are gonna have again break?why Miura?just lol


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 28, 2009)

Another break? Christ man we've only had two chapters since you got off you're last one, can we at least get to Puck's island before Miura takes another one.

But that's of course too much to hope for.


----------



## Segan (Oct 29, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> Since there was no date at the end of the chapter I'm assuming there is another chapter in 2 weeks? Correct me if I'm wrong.


Usually they announce it when another chapter is coming. No date usually doesn't mean anything good. But I can understand quite well, why there are so many breaks. Just look at the art, Miura is hell-bent about delivering a masterpiece, even at the expense of plot advancements.

I can't even rail at him, because you can clearly see that he's working off his ass (despite playing Xbox360).


----------



## Muk (Oct 29, 2009)

he does need time off when he's working his ass off like that to deliver such awesome chapters


----------



## Shrike (Oct 29, 2009)

Last chapter there was also no date for the next chapter, so it doesn't have to mean that he is going on a break.

Hopefully.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Oct 29, 2009)

Spike_Shrike said:


> Last chapter there was also no date for the next chapter, so it doesn't have to mean that he is going on a break.
> 
> Hopefully.



That's what i'm hoping as well


----------



## monkeyfrom_uranus (Oct 29, 2009)

What a great mangaka, delivering great chapters after great chapters.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Oct 31, 2009)

I hope Miura is releasing a new chapter soon


----------



## Vault (Oct 31, 2009)

FF13 is coming soon :ho GG gais


----------



## RivFader (Oct 31, 2009)

Vault said:


> FF13 is coming soon :ho GG gais



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWaLxFIVX1s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Oct 31, 2009)

Gutts will make it to Elfheim before then


----------



## Vault (Oct 31, 2009)

I doubt that  Its coming out on the 17th of december in Japan


----------



## Goodfellow (Oct 31, 2009)

Vault said:


> FF13 is coming soon :ho GG gais


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 31, 2009)

Berserkhawk z said:


> Gutts will make it to Elfheim before then



We'll be lucky if they get to Elfhelm by next year...


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Oct 31, 2009)

Vault said:


> I doubt that  Its coming out on the 17th of december in Japan





Emperor Joker said:


> We'll be lucky if they get to Elfhelm by next year...



Thanks for destroying my hopes guys


----------



## Blade (Oct 31, 2009)

we need more of this epic manga!


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Nov 1, 2009)

If there was going to be another hiatus though wouldn't it have been announced at the end of the latest chapter?


----------



## Malumultimus (Nov 1, 2009)

We'll know what's up in about 3 days.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 1, 2009)

you know, judging by how powerful Griffith is now, the fact that this series is 20 YEARS old, the rate of chapter release and how Gutts is pretty much like a fly compared to Griff...I'd say we are all gonna be old men by the time its all said and done.


----------



## Dante10 (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm on chapter 299, I think I'm gonna take a longgggggggg break and read another series. I rather not wait on new chapter releases.

Man I'm going to miss this manga.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 2, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> I'm on chapter 299, I think I'm gonna take a longgggggggg break and read another series. I rather not wait on new chapter releases.
> 
> Man I'm going to miss this manga.



just read it 'till chapter 307...that's when the Millenium Falcon Arc finally ends, we even get to see our lord and Savior, Griffith-sama's (praise be his holy name) new crib 

after that its a new arc so you can be away for a few years safe in the knowledge that by the time you start reading again Miura _may _be half way done with it.


----------



## Higawa (Nov 2, 2009)

Got me some Berserk Manga books, simply amazing 

whens new chap coming out?


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Nov 2, 2009)

Higawa said:


> Got me some Berserk Manga books, simply amazing
> 
> whens new chap coming out?



No one knows since their was no date with the latest chapter, i'm hoping it's this week though


----------



## Higawa (Nov 2, 2009)

Berserkhawk z said:


> No one knows since their was no date with the latest chapter, i'm hoping it's this week though



Damn we can only hope!!


----------



## God Movement (Nov 2, 2009)

Higawa said:


> Got me some Berserk Manga books, simply amazing
> 
> whens new chap coming out?



I bought 26 recently.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Nov 4, 2009)

Not long now people till we get to see if Miura's still releasing chapters every two weeks


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 4, 2009)

You people better set up for a disappointment since there's gonna be a break, Berserk is not listed in the next Young Animal.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Nov 4, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> You people better set up for a disappointment since there's gonna be a break, Berserk is not listed in the next Young Animal.



Dammit, i hate hiatus with no return date


----------



## Munken (Nov 4, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> You people better set up for a disappointment since there's gonna be a break, Berserk is not listed in the next Young Animal.


----------



## Muk (Nov 4, 2009)

and it was only two chapter worth of a new arc


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 4, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> You people better set up for a disappointment since there's gonna be a break, Berserk is not listed in the next Young Animal.



madmad


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 4, 2009)

i'm telling you gaiz...better to comeback in about 3 years


----------



## Nightmare (Nov 4, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> You people better set up for a disappointment since there's gonna be a break, Berserk is not listed in the next Young Animal.


_FUCK  _


----------



## Red Viking (Nov 5, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> You people better set up for a disappointment since there's gonna be a break, Berserk is not listed in the next Young Animal.



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-


----------



## RivFader (Nov 5, 2009)

RAGING BONER said:


> i'm telling you gaiz...better to comeback in about 3 years



WE HAD HOPES!


----------



## seastone (Nov 5, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> You people better set up for a disappointment since there's gonna be a break, Berserk is not listed in the next Young Animal.



As much as I love Berserk. I tend to try to not anxiously await every chapter. It makes the wait easier to bear. 

Though it sucks that there will no chapter.


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 6, 2009)

two chapters? that's it? for like 5-6 month, this must be a fucking joke. i was expecting atleast few month of release.


----------



## Segan (Nov 7, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> You people better set up for a disappointment since there's gonna be a break, Berserk is not listed in the next Young Animal.


That was to be expected. I imagine Miura is making an epic battle with sword (Guts) and magic (Schierke) and supporters (the rest).


----------



## RivFader (Nov 7, 2009)

Segan said:


> That was to be expected. I imagine Miura is making an epic battle with sword (Guts) and magic (Schierke) and supporters (the rest).



Maybe the issue after that?



 Maybe???


----------



## Higawa (Nov 7, 2009)

RivFader said:


> Maybe the issue after that?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe???



I hope so I hope


----------



## Bender (Nov 7, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> You people better set up for a disappointment since there's gonna be a break, Berserk is not listed in the next Young Animal.



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blade (Nov 7, 2009)

Berserk will accompany HxH for many years


----------



## RivFader (Nov 7, 2009)

FireKain said:


> Berserk will accompany HxH for many years



I feel the urge to neg you....


----------



## Blade (Nov 7, 2009)

i am sad too  but nevermind Miura will make the next chapters absolutely perfect,as always


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Nov 7, 2009)

FireKain said:


> Berserk will accompany HxH for many years



Funny how both are my favourite manga's


----------



## Jesus (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## Ciupy (Nov 8, 2009)

FireKain said:


> Berserk will accompany HxH for many years



Wrong..

At least you can be sure that a chapter of Berserk trickles out once in a while but HunterXHunter..

HunterXHunter has officially achieved Duke Nukem Forever status!


----------



## RivFader (Nov 8, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> Wrong..
> 
> At least you can be sure that a chapter of Berserk trickles out once in a while but HunterXHunter..
> 
> HunterXHunter has officially achieved Duke Nukem Forever status!



The duke will come


----------



## Blade (Nov 8, 2009)

so HxH


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Nov 11, 2009)

Anyone think that we will get a chapter in the next Young Animal?


----------



## Segan (Nov 11, 2009)

Berserkhawk z said:


> Anyone think that we will get a chapter in the next Young Animal?


And if someone answer: "Yes, I think there's a Berserk chapter in next Young Animal." you will take for granted that there will be a chapter in the next YA?


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Nov 11, 2009)

Segan said:


> And if someone answer: "Yes, I think there's a Berserk chapter in next Young Animal." you will take for granted that there will be a chapter in the next YA?



Not really, but still


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (Nov 17, 2009)

Well am all up to date.. And know have to wait  and wait.....

How long is the average in between chapters?????


----------



## RivFader (Nov 17, 2009)

Duttyman Momochi said:


> Well am all up to date.. And know have to wait  and wait.....
> 
> How long is the average in between chapters?????



Don't post here for this crap! 

I had hopes there would be a date for the return before clicking 





It ranges from 3 weeks to nearly half a year.


----------



## Segan (Nov 18, 2009)

RivFader said:


> Don't post here for this crap!
> 
> I had hopes there would be a date for the return before clicking
> 
> ...


Where can I get that manga/manhwa that you got your sig from?


----------



## Blade (Nov 18, 2009)

i miss berserk


----------



## Wade (Nov 18, 2009)

Lol I don't.


----------



## Perseverance (Nov 21, 2009)

Close to finishing anime, could someone suggest where to start off from the manag in which the anime finishes off?

Great series btw, good story and awesome characters. Protagonist is one of the most badass around.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Nov 21, 2009)

start from the begiining anime skips some stuff....but yeah logically you would want to start at vol 13 i think.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Nov 22, 2009)

Perseverance said:


> Close to finishing anime, could someone suggest where to start off from the manag in which the anime finishes off?
> 
> Great series btw, good story and awesome characters. Protagonist is one of the most badass around.



You should start from the begining, but if you don't care about missing some important plot points that were missed out volume 13's the place to start


----------



## Perseverance (Nov 22, 2009)

Berserkhawk z said:


> You should start from the begining, but if you don't care about missing some important plot points that were missed out volume 13's the place to start



Thanks guys, I finished the anime. Then read volume 1-3 to catch up on the missed start.

Then i skipped to 13 and now i'm on volume 14. I have a question though;

Who is that skulled guy who saved Gutts from that hell place? And why is he saving him? Does this get revealed later or is it a part that the anime left out.

Also, in the anime, there's a flashback of an older Caska and an older (yet crippled) Griffith. They have a son together called Gutts. Now, did this really happen in the manga aswell? Got a bit confused with that one.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## yo586 (Nov 22, 2009)

Perseverance said:


> Who is that skulled guy who saved Gutts from that hell place? And why is he saving him? Does this get revealed later or is it a part that the anime left out.


He is explained in tidbits as the story moves along, but a shroud of mystery is still set about him and a lot of people have varying ideas on who he is.



> Also, in the anime, there's a flashback of an older Caska and an older (yet crippled) Griffith. They have a son together called Gutts. Now, did this really happen in the manga aswell? Got a bit confused with that one.


The way I read that passage is the one little god hand (think its Ubric) specializes in mind games and is showing Griffith an alternate reality of sorts.  It is in the manga as well and takes place right before Griffith makes the decision to sacrifice and become Femto.

Anyways, I recommend before reading on you at least skim over the manga section that the anime covers.  It differs on some key points, most notably towards the animes ending, and there are some little bits the anime leaves out that become important later on.  Plus, the manga does a way better job in most of the scenes.


----------



## Perseverance (Nov 22, 2009)

^Thanks alot for clearing things up for me.


----------



## ForteAnly (Nov 22, 2009)

Been reading Berserk lately and i'm up to chapter 108 and i'm just loving the series. Is there any other manga's that are like Berserk that contain lot's of blood and gore that are good?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Nov 22, 2009)

ForteAnly said:


> Been reading Berserk lately and i'm up to chapter 108 and i'm just loving the series. Is there any other manga's that are like Berserk that contain lot's of blood and gore that are good?



You can try Gantz.


----------



## ForteAnly (Nov 22, 2009)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> You can try Gantz.



Currently reading Gantz too. Gantz and Berserk are the only Seinen manga's i've read so far. Thanks though.


----------



## moocifer (Nov 22, 2009)

Vinland Saga (not really fantasy based, but great)
Shin Angyo Onshi


----------



## Perseverance (Nov 23, 2009)

ForteAnly said:


> Currently reading Gantz too. Gantz and Berserk are the only Seinen manga's i've read so far. Thanks though.



I thought Berserk was Shounen.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 23, 2009)

Perseverance said:


> I thought Berserk was Shounen.



Hum...with all the raping, gore, full frontal nudity and most of the realistic issues being handled in a medieval era, i can't possibly imagine why would you think that Berserk is a shonen.


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 23, 2009)

Perseverance said:


> I thought Berserk was Shounen.


 
thank god it is not shounen, berserk with dull art style wouldnt be the same berserk we love so much.


----------



## Blade (Nov 23, 2009)

Perseverance said:


> I thought Berserk was Shounen.




lol man


----------



## Perseverance (Nov 23, 2009)

l0l nvm, didn't know what seinen meant at first, my bad. With all the devil raping and the horse -------- it can't be shounen.

Glad its what it is though, at vol 16, lovin it atm and more then half way to go ^_^.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Nov 23, 2009)

Did anyone here play the Dreamcast game?

And if so is there anything that would make it non-canon to the manga?

Haven't played it in ages and i can't think of anything that would.


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 24, 2009)

Perseverance said:


> l0l nvm, didn't know what seinen meant at first, my bad. With all the devil raping and the horse -------- it can't be shounen.
> 
> Glad its what it is though, at vol 16, lovin it atm and more then half way to go ^_^.


 
do not rush through chapters, take your time and enjoy the art.
also, there's an alternative chapter of the event where griffith turns into femto, he talks to god/or something, very good chapter, make sure you find and read it. it is available in one of the online read websites.


----------



## Hodo Astartes (Nov 24, 2009)

Berserk=Shounen --> lulz

The Chapter with Griffith talking to that god/ well of destiny / heartshaped ugly thing is really good and depicts more thoroughly the meaning his metamorphosis.
I'd recommend reading it like a canonic chapter while reading through the manga.

For more Seinen-Awesomeness, I would recommend the works of Urasawa [Monster, 20th Century Boys, Pluto (after Monster and Astro Boy, otherwise one misses the puns)] , Tezuka (Astro Boy[Yeah that one isn't Seinen at all but a classic and needed for Pluto], Adolf, Buddha) and Hirano (Hellsing and the new Drifters, his early works are mostly porn or shorts with far less awesome artwork than he displayed since Hellsing)

P.S.: Postcount +1


----------



## Muk (Nov 24, 2009)

Hodo Astartes said:


> Berserk=Shounen --> lulz
> 
> The Chapter with Griffith talking to that god/ well of destiny / heartshaped ugly thing is really good and depicts more thoroughly the meaning his metamorphosis.
> I'd recommend reading it like a canonic chapter while reading through the manga.
> ...



you do realize that the chapter was removed by mirua himself. he realized a little too late that to actually 'depict' a higher being that his considered 'god' is too specific for his own storytelling

he wants to keep it a 'mystery' giving himself more freedom when it comes to telling the tale

though it is a good concept i'd say as reader we probably should throw it out the window as mirua himself doesn't want to abid to concreting out what exactly the higher power is suppose to look/act/function like


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Nov 24, 2009)

Berserkhawk z said:


> Did anyone here play the Dreamcast game?
> 
> And if so is there anything that would make it non-canon to the manga?
> 
> Haven't played it in ages and i can't think of anything that would.



I've played only the ps2 game and it was friggin awesome. It wasn't anything out of this world, still... it's was pretty cool to slice everything while in Berserker mode. 
The music in both game is awesome.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Nov 24, 2009)

Mongoloid Gnome said:


> I've played only the ps2 game and it was friggin awesome. It wasn't anything out of this world, still... it's was pretty cool to slice everything while in Berserker mode.
> The music in both game is awesome.


Loved the PS2 game myself, too bad it never saw an English release


----------



## Malumultimus (Nov 25, 2009)

If I recall the chapter's canon because it even keeps its number. It's not an extra chapter, it was just removed for being so specific so early on. Though, I thought it was Miura's editors who removed it, not him; but either way...it's canon, we're just "not supposed" to really know about it. Which is comparable to the databooks that get released for some shounen series.


----------



## makaveli88 (Nov 25, 2009)

What chapter are you guys talking about exactly?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 25, 2009)

Malumultimus said:


> If I recall the chapter's canon because it even keeps its number. It's not an extra chapter, it was just removed for being so specific so early on. Though, I thought it was Miura's editors who removed it, not him; but either way...it's canon, we're just "not supposed" to really know about it. Which is comparable to the databooks that get released for some shounen series.



The interview:



According to Miura's answers of the Skullknight letter, it was his decision himself, he didn't want to expose the all powerful omnipotent being of the universe at that early point in the story, it shouldn't be considered "cannon" since we're not supposed to but it's also cannon since it "happened" all the same.


----------



## Shrike (Nov 25, 2009)

And here I was hoping for some info about when will the next chapter come out...

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUU

Need my Berserk dose nao.


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 25, 2009)

makaveli88 said:


> What chapter are you guys talking about exactly?


 
i am too lazy to go check it out, but u can find it on the net.
eh, who am i kidding, i found it, this is what we're talkin about. it's chapter 99 or 100, doesnt matter. enjoy:

Link removed

this idea of evil made me think that there's possibly an equivalent exictence of idea of *good*.


----------



## Perseverance (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm on Volume 26 and its getting better and better. I'm trying to read it slow and appreciate the art and everything... but damn, I'm hooked. There really is nothing like this out there isn't it? I know eventually its going to end when i get to volume 34 and then the massive wait I had to do with hxh. 

Anyways, was there ever a movie or anything out?


----------



## RivFader (Nov 25, 2009)

Perseverance said:


> I'm on Volume 26 and its getting better and better. I'm trying to read it slow and appreciate the art and everything... but damn, I'm hooked. There really is nothing like this out there isn't it? I know eventually its going to end when i get to volume 34 and then the massive wait I had to do with hxh.
> 
> Anyways, was there ever a movie or anything out?



Shin Angyo Onshi is on the same level of awesomeness.


----------



## Blade (Nov 25, 2009)

Try Vagabond also


----------



## Perseverance (Nov 25, 2009)

Yeah, after Berserk I'm gonna read Vagabond or Vinland Saga.


----------



## Blade (Nov 25, 2009)

Vinland?damn , i forgot,i reccomend it also 100%, SAO,Vagabond Vinland are on the same epic level of Berserk as well


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Nov 26, 2009)

FireKain said:


> Vinland?damn , i forgot,i reccomend it also 100%, SAO,Vagabond Vinland are on the same epic level of Berserk as well



Every one of those manga are the pinnacle of epic Manga


----------



## Blade (Nov 26, 2009)

u said it


----------



## Muk (Nov 26, 2009)

hmm i never got into vinnland, maybe it's cause i never really bothered reading it  should give it a try or so xD


----------



## ForteAnly (Nov 26, 2009)

Thanks for the recommendations I'll give them a read.


----------



## Perseverance (Nov 26, 2009)

Also I heard "the breaker" is good aswell (probably not like berserk) but its suppose to be like veritas but alot better.

And omgawd, im upto the part where Gatts gets some epic black knight armour!


----------



## Segan (Nov 26, 2009)

Perseverance said:


> Also I heard "the breaker" is good aswell (probably not like berserk) but its suppose to be like veritas but alot better.


That's a surprisingly accurate description. I quite like Breaker, too.


----------



## Perseverance (Nov 26, 2009)

I was searching around on google and saw these forums say that "berserk: season 2 anime" is on the way. The thread seemed slightly outdated, so just wondering is that still happening or did they just drop it or was it always a rumour?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 27, 2009)

Miura confirmed in one of the recent chapters that the whole thing was finally canceled.


----------



## RivFader (Nov 27, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Miura confirmed in one of the recent chapters that the whole thing was finally canceled.



Something died inside of me


----------



## Shrike (Nov 27, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Miura confirmed in one of the recent chapters that the whole thing was finally canceled.



What is canceled?


----------



## Hodo Astartes (Nov 27, 2009)

Berserk, second season.


----------



## RivFader (Nov 27, 2009)

Hodo Astartes said:


> Berserk, second season.



Yeah, it's horrible


----------



## ForteAnly (Nov 27, 2009)

Man I hope we get that second season soon. I'm caught up to chapter 309 of Berserk so when does Berserk get normally released in Japan?


----------



## Blackstaff (Nov 27, 2009)

A good berserk fan is a patient one :lol

Theoritically Berserk get out in Young Animal, every two weeks. But there is currently a break from Miura till next year and we hardly had ten chapters per year the two or three last years.


----------



## ForteAnly (Nov 27, 2009)

Blackstaff said:


> A good berserk fan is a patient one :lol
> 
> Theoritically Berserk get out in Young Animal, every two weeks. But there is currently a break from Miura till next year and we hardly had ten chapters per year the two or three last years.



Seriously that sucks but I guess you're right a good berserk fan is a patient one.


----------



## Munken (Nov 27, 2009)

especially when you don't pay for it


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 27, 2009)

Wow, Blackstaff, i had absolutely no idea that Evil Genius mistranslated that one.

So a second season is still possible. Nice.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Nov 27, 2009)

Wow so that was a mistranslation this whole time, and i had just about given up all hope for a second season 

Thanks for this good news


----------



## RivFader (Nov 27, 2009)

Yay for the the second seaon 
Nay for


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Nov 27, 2009)

RivFader said:


> Yay for the the second seaon
> Nay for



That's a pretty steady drop, but it's worth it for the quality he gives us


----------



## RivFader (Nov 27, 2009)

But even monthly mangas are getting more pages per year


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Nov 27, 2009)

RivFader said:


> But even monthly mangas are getting more pages per year



But what monthly Mangas have the same level of quality as Berserk?


----------



## RivFader (Nov 28, 2009)

Touche


----------



## James (Nov 28, 2009)

RivFader said:


> Yay for the the second seaon
> Nay for



I knew it. I've been reading the manga for that exact number of years and I had a feeling it had been very steadily decreasing. 

Anyway a second season doesn't sound any more likely now than it did 5 years ago. The first one aired at like 1am in the morning and had poor ratings. A second season honestly isn't likely to be much more popular.

On another forum I predicted at the start of the year there'd only be like 6 chapters this year. I was 2 off I guess, but I bet next year's number will be 6 or 7...

Within 5 years the manga will be cancelled if this keeps up. It's not like Miura is gonna start getting younger.


----------



## Lightysnake (Nov 28, 2009)

Berserkhawk z said:


> But what monthly Mangas have the same level of quality as Berserk?



Plenty of them.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Nov 28, 2009)

Lightysnake said:


> Plenty of them.



Name some apart from Vagabond and Vinland.


----------



## Lightysnake (Nov 28, 2009)

Berserkhawk z said:


> Name some apart from Vagabond and Vinland.



Claymore and FMA for a start. Blade of the Immortal for another.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Nov 28, 2009)

Lightysnake said:


> Claymore and FMA for a start. Blade of the Immortal for another.



Yagi's character detail doesn't even compare, though his backgrounds are well done, personally Claymore pails in comparison to Berserk. This is just my opinion though so don't take it to heart.

Blade of the Immortal is definetly up there so i'll give you that one, but not FMA


----------



## The Imp (Nov 28, 2009)

Berserkhawk z said:


> Name some apart from Vagabond and Vinland.



The Ravages of Time although it's a manhua.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Nov 28, 2009)

Lυ Bυ said:


> The Ravages of Time although it's a manhua.



Don't worry i count both Manhua and Manga, if you don't you miss out on some really epic things like SAO.


----------



## Lightysnake (Nov 28, 2009)

Berserkhawk z said:


> Yagi's character detail doesn't even compare, though his backgrounds are well done, personally Claymore pails in comparison to Berserk. This is just my opinion though so don't take it to heart.
> 
> Blade of the Immortal is definetly up there so i'll give you that one, but not FMA



Yagi and Arakawa's writing are easily on par with Berserk at its best. With Berserk having become almost a self parody of itself now? Miura needs to learn that semi philosophical ramblings do not a good story make. He also needs an editor to make him knock his bullshit off.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 28, 2009)

James said:


> I knew it. I've been reading the manga for that exact number of years and I had a feeling it had been very steadily decreasing.



It's actually been documented by the big Berserk forums for  quite awhile now, this isn't exactly very big news with everyone, especially with the gigantic gaps between releases lately. 

But in no way this means that the manga will get canceled, Berserk is still the biggest series of Young Animal and it's usually a major event when it returns to the magazine. The 20th anniversery issue alone sold out in about a week and a half/2 weeks, i barely managed to import it. And when a compiled volume gets released, it also has very substantial slaes for a seinen series, enough to stay in the top 10 for some weeks.

It simply looks like Miura simply has Carte Blanche when it comes to delivering chapters nowadays. And considering the complexity of the artwork nowadays, i can't really blame him.

Hell, take HunterxHunter, the last chapters are the equivalent of doodles and that shit hasn't seen the light of day in years and it's still not canceled.



James said:


> Anyway a second season doesn't sound any more likely now than it did 5 years ago. The first one aired at like 1am in the morning and had poor ratings. A second season honestly isn't likely to be much more popular.



With Miura adding the possibility of a second season in the Skullknight interview and with the leaked anime production pictures, i'd say it's more likely now than it was 5 years ago.


----------



## Ƶero (Nov 28, 2009)

Perseverance said:


> And omgawd, im upto the part where Gatts gets some epic black knight armour!



Epic Indeed 

Also a Berserk season 2 would be awesome.


----------



## Blade (Nov 28, 2009)

we need 2nd season for epicness


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 29, 2009)

Speak of the devil:



The poster, DirectDK works for MediaBlasters and headed the anime remastering project. He also runs the fucking awesome Berserk Statues site. Which pretty much confirms a second season but it's going to take awhile before anything concrete is announced.


----------



## Blackstaff (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks for the news :ho

Which part of the story indeed ?


----------



## Ƶero (Nov 29, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Speak of the devil:
> 
> 
> 
> The poster, DirectDK works for MediaBlasters and headed the anime remastering project. He also runs the fucking awesome Berserk Statues site. Which pretty much confirms a second season but it's going to take awhile before anything concrete is announced.



Thanks for the news.
Finally :WOW

Seeing the berserker armor animated would be


----------



## RivFader (Nov 29, 2009)

Seeing new Berserk chapters would be 

Sadly, this is going to happen soon


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 29, 2009)

re-make the golden age
exactly as the manga

awesome news ,hopefully in two years, we get something


----------



## RivFader (Nov 29, 2009)

I want to see everything animated till chapter 307. Then we'd have the most awesome cliffhanger ever and the rest of the series could be animated later 

Imagine the Ganishka fight animated


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Nov 29, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Speak of the devil:
> 
> 
> 
> The poster, DirectDK works for MediaBlasters and headed the anime remastering project. He also runs the fucking awesome Berserk Statues site. Which pretty much confirms a second season but it's going to take awhile before anything concrete is announced.


Words can't describe the  


hgfdsahjkl said:


> re-make the golden age
> exactly as the manga
> 
> awesome news ,hopefully in two years, we get something


That would be 


RivFader said:


> I want to see everything animated till chapter 307. Then we'd have the most awesome cliffhanger ever and the rest of the series could be animated later
> 
> *Imagine the Ganishka fight animated *



That would be


----------



## RivFader (Nov 29, 2009)

Berserkhawk z said:


> Words can't describe the
> 
> That would be
> 
> ...



It has to be an Hellsing Ultimate lvel, though.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 29, 2009)

dont flame me

but Hellsing ova animation is overrated as hell,it isnt that good

Berserk deserve superb animation


----------



## RivFader (Nov 29, 2009)

Come on, it's still awesome


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 29, 2009)

ofcourse .........


----------



## The Imp (Nov 29, 2009)

A new anime sounds cool. It'll pass the time in between Miura's breaks. I think they'll animate Griffith's reincarnation. I'd love to see the Golden Age redone though.


----------



## MisterJB (Nov 29, 2009)

It would be nice to see the New Band of the Hawk animated and slaugthering Ganishka's soldiers. Was the old anime as graphic as the manga?


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Nov 29, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> dont flame me
> 
> but Hellsing ova animation is overrated as hell,it isnt that good
> 
> *Berserk deserve superb animation *



Damn straight 



MisterJB said:


> It would be nice to see the New Band of the Hawk animated and slaugthering Ganishka's soldiers. *Was the old anime as graphic as the manga?*



Not even close


----------



## Dog of War (Nov 29, 2009)

Is there any information pertaining to Miura's manga schedule? I swear this guy is one of the laziest most unprofessional mangaka alongside Togashi and Hagiwara.


----------



## ForteAnly (Nov 29, 2009)

That news is great to hear. I'm serious hoping that the final decisions are made already so we can get Berserk animated again. Berserk Armor is going to be fuckin awesome once it gets animated.


----------



## cajunman380 (Nov 29, 2009)

*Is there any information pertaining to Miura's manga schedule? I swear this guy is one of the laziest most unprofessional mangaka alongside Togashi and Hagiwara.*


I am afraid that i need to set the record straight for anyone who shares similar thoughts. Mirua has actually stated in his written comments to skullknight.net that he has 16 hour wordays. He also does all of the detailed drawings and only recently has he begun employing assistants. hes already been doing this for 20 years and everytime he has delivered. NOT ONCE have i been disappointed with his work.

As for the release schedule... keep this in mind. We are at a point where a new arc is starting and the old arc just finished. Major changes took place and the cast is about to embark on a new journey. knowing Miura he is probably taking the time to refine new characters and settings and to establish new concepts for the new world he has established.

I know its frustrating but please have patience. This is one author who knows how to deliver the goods. In comparison to the other authors, the longest break Miura has taken was six months. Togashi has taken more than a year alone.........


To answer your question there is no release schedule and he can basically do that because he is young animals biggest money maker. he has basically earned leet status with them.


----------



## dream (Nov 30, 2009)

As long as I get one chapter a year I don't mind how long he takes.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Nov 30, 2009)

I think im going to fap to the news


----------



## Tobirama (Nov 30, 2009)

cajunman380 said:


> I am afraid that i need to set the record straight for anyone who shares similar thoughts. Mirua has actually stated in his written comments to skullknight.net that he has 16 hour wordays.



Maybe he works that many hours when he's actually at work, but for the last two years he's done next to nothing, or did you miss his "I'm lonely and off to play Idol Master" period, etc.

This time two years ago he had published 290 chapters. What are we at now, 308? 18 chapters in 2 years, that's approximately 650 hours per chapter.

Yeah


And you write as if he's the only comic artist working these hours, Miura isn't a superman for pulling those shifts, that is the standard across the board in Japan.



> He also does all of the detailed drawings and only recently has he begun employing assistants.



I've heard this "on his own" crap before but it's never been substantiated. Show me some proof showing when he began employing his team of assistants.



> hes already been doing this for 20 years and everytime he has delivered. NOT ONCE have i been disappointed with his work.



I don't think anyone is questioning the quality, they're questioning his professionalism.



> As for the release schedule... keep this in mind. We are at a point where a new arc is starting and the old arc just finished. Major changes took place and the cast is about to embark on a new journey. knowing Miura he is probably taking the time to refine new characters and settings and to establish new concepts for the new world he has established.



Seriously, what sort of crappy excuse is this? We've known of Skellig for at least 2 and a half years, you're trying to say he still hasn't sorted the concept out in that time?



> I know its frustrating but please have patience. This is one author who knows how to deliver the goods. In comparison to the other authors, the longest break Miura has taken was six months. Togashi has taken more than a year alone.........



There's a difference between having patience and eating up all of Miura's faeces like a lapdog.



> To answer your question there is no release schedule and he can basically do that because he is young animals biggest money maker. he has basically earned leet status with them.



The seinen Togashi



Dai Dreamer said:


> As long as I get one chapter a year I don't mind how long he takes.



You and Miura will be long dead before we even get to Skellig at that rate.


----------



## Thomas Pynchon (Nov 30, 2009)

Awesome, i finally found the thread 
And it is full of awesome news, too.

Anyway, let's hope for a good adaption and get along well with each other. Too bad we'll have to wait another 6 months for our regular 3 chapter batch


----------



## KidTony (Nov 30, 2009)

I agree with Tobirama. No one questions the quality of Berserk, but the professionalism of the mangaka is in serious question. No matter how much excuses you make, his release schedule is just downright unnaceptable.


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 1, 2009)

new chapter is meh, it's just fucking another graphics. sure quality is unparalleled, but who needs another non-word chapter? damn, this looks like togashi allover, except drawing is astanomically different.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Dec 1, 2009)

Mat?icha said:


> new chapter is meh, it's just fucking another graphics. sure quality is unparalleled, but who needs another non-word chapter? damn, this looks like togashi allover, except drawing is astanomically different.



There's a new chapter, or do you mean 309?


----------



## Perseverance (Dec 1, 2009)

I think he means 309?


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Dec 1, 2009)

But there was loads of talking in 309.


----------



## Perseverance (Dec 1, 2009)

Yeah I just finished 309, Gatts seems to be back in action ^_^. 

One thing I don't quite understand though is, when the skull Knight came and slashed his sword at vemto/griffith, what exactly happened? Griffith just came out and all of a sudden the whole world seemed to change into a fantasy world.

But yeah, maybe it's going to be shown in a flashback as to what happened, or i just missed/didn't understand it.


----------



## Thomas Pynchon (Dec 1, 2009)

I think he used his manipulations skills to use expand the dimension-breaking slash to envelop the whole word.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 1, 2009)

Perseverance said:


> But yeah, maybe it's going to be shown in a flashback as to what happened, or i just missed/didn't understand it.



Hell if i'm writing what happened on more time but there's already detailed explanations in this thread if you want to check them out.


----------



## Perseverance (Dec 1, 2009)

^kk I'll try search


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 2, 2009)

Berserkhawk z said:


> There's a new chapter, or do you mean 309?


 
i am talkin about chapter about falconia. i do not consider mumbling about falconia as a talk. it was an informative chapter. 
anyway, i tend to get angry quickly when i dont get enough satisfaction, and i love this manga so much.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Dec 2, 2009)

Mat?icha said:


> i am talkin about chapter about falconia. i do not consider mumbling about falconia as a talk. it was an informative chapter.
> anyway, *i tend to get angry quickly when i dont get enough satisfaction, and i love this manga so much*.



Me too


----------



## Perseverance (Dec 2, 2009)

Mat?icha said:


> i am talkin about chapter about falconia. i do not consider mumbling about falconia as a talk. it was an informative chapter.
> anyway, i tend to get angry quickly when i dont get enough satisfaction, *and i love this manga so much*.



Me three


----------



## Solon Solute (Dec 2, 2009)

Berserk, 2nd season would overwhelm my soul with extreme joy.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Dec 4, 2009)

^Cool set, Wyald is made of win


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 5, 2009)

Many people were confused why Naruto adn Bleach were among the great Shounen trinity.

it's simple, they release a good chapter weekly. Fans can't be waiting three-four months to read one damn chapter.Their enthusiasm for the manga will eventually die out even for a Japanese culture. 

How the hell can you be taking breaks for something you release monthly with some 20 page chapter? It makes no sense. Only if of course you're working on more than one manga then it's acceptable.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Dec 5, 2009)

People put up with Berserk because it's epic and the arts awesome 

Don't get me wrong though, it could do with less breaks.


----------



## C. (Dec 5, 2009)

Canute87 said:


> Many people were confused why Naruto adn Bleach were among the great Shounen trinity.
> 
> it's simple, they release a good chapter weekly. Fans can't be waiting three-four months to read one damn chapter.Their enthusiasm for the manga will eventually die out even for a Japanese culture.
> 
> How the hell can you be taking breaks for something you release monthly with some 20 page chapter? It makes no sense. Only if of course you're working on more than one manga then it's acceptable.




I agree...I didn't realize this manga is ~10 years old...yikes.  Hope he wraps up the story before I die.


----------



## Wade (Dec 6, 2009)

Actually, the manga is 20 years old.


----------



## Dog of War (Dec 6, 2009)

Canute87 said:


> How the hell can you be taking breaks for something you release monthly with some 20 page chapter? It makes no sense. Only if of course you're working on more than one manga then it's acceptable.



It's actually published in a bi-weekly manga anthology, but I take and agree with your main point.


----------



## James (Dec 6, 2009)

C. said:


> I agree...I didn't realize this manga is ~10 years old...yikes.  Hope he wraps up the story before I die.



20 years old. Supposedly "60-70%" complete going by a Q&A from last year. 20 years to do the first 2/3rds of the story would suggest another 10 years to finish the final third.

...IF he was still going at the same speed. Less than half as many issues come out now than did 10 years ago. That means unless he speeds up, *Berserk will still be going in 20 years.* I am not joking.

If he rushes the end to compromise the quality, maybe it'll be finished within 10 years. If he keeps up the current pacing and still wants to retain the quality, it'll be 20 years. Unless he dies before then (he'll be in his 60's) or it gets cancelled.


----------



## Medusa (Dec 6, 2009)

what about car accident or something like dat?


----------



## Solon Solute (Dec 6, 2009)

^

Christ. If something like they were to really happen...


----------



## C. (Dec 6, 2009)

James said:


> 20 years old. Supposedly "60-70%" complete going by a Q&A from last year. 20 years to do the first 2/3rds of the story would suggest another 10 years to finish the final third.
> 
> ...IF he was still going at the same speed. Less than half as many issues come out now than did 10 years ago. That means unless he speeds up, *Berserk will still be going in 20 years.* I am not joking.
> 
> If he rushes the end to compromise the quality, maybe it'll be finished within 10 years. If he keeps up the current pacing and still wants to retain the quality, it'll be 20 years. Unless he dies before then (he'll be in his 60's) or it gets cancelled.




Whoops, my bad, I meant 20 (saw 1989 on wikipedia)

I now have a love/hate relationship with this manga, I love the art style, love the story, love the characters.  But hate the fact that I'm going to be in my 40s before I know what happens...


----------



## Bender (Dec 6, 2009)

C. said:


> I now have a love/hate relationship with this manga, I love the art style, love the story, love the characters.  But hate the fact that I'm going to be in my 40s before I know what happens...



Do the same thing I plan to do then 

Cryogenically freeze yourself when you turn 30


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Dec 6, 2009)

I have faith Miura will finish in ten


----------



## Muk (Dec 6, 2009)

i wonder if mirua at least has some of the berserk names done and is just working on the manuscript

at least i hope he's got his names done


----------



## James (Dec 6, 2009)

Berserkhawk z said:


> I have faith Miura will finish in ten



Did you see this graph? It's enough to destroy anyone's faith.



If it keeps up the current rate of decline we wont even have had 50 chapters in the next 10 years.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Dec 6, 2009)

James said:


> Did you see this graph? It's enough to destroy anyone's faith.
> 
> 
> 
> If it keeps up the current rate of decline we wont even have had 50 chapters in the next 10 years.



Yeah i saw the graph before 

Although surely Miura's release schedule can only get better, less than eight chapters a year won't cut it


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 6, 2009)

do you prefer to have Berserk on a consistant schedule (20 chapter per year)but without the amaznig art or the current schedule with its great art ?


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Dec 6, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> do you prefer to have Berserk on a consistant schedule (20 chapter per year)but without the amaznig art or the current schedule with its great art ?



As much as i love Miura's art i would be willing to have a happy medium of just decent art and 20+ chapters per year


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 6, 2009)

me too


----------



## James (Dec 6, 2009)

Yeah seriously. I appreciate the quality of Berserk but it's like Miura feels the need to up his game constantly and will not compromise remotely for the sake of quicker releases.

I understand his desire as an artist to always strive for the best of his potential...but damnit man, it's a huge kick in the privates for your fanbase to release 8 chapters a year.


----------



## Muk (Dec 6, 2009)

somehow he's able to afford such time frames

makes me wonder how he does it


----------



## iamthewalrus (Dec 6, 2009)

i honestly wouldn't mind if muira just gave up and decided to just adapt the rest of the story into an anime.  Sure we would miss out on his artwork but as long as he still does the designs, I think we could live without.

I'd much rather watch a berserk anime pt.2 if it meant the story would be completed faster.


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 6, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> do you prefer to have Berserk on a consistant schedule (20 chapter per year)but without the amaznig art or the current schedule with its great art ?



YES.

I do not want to wait months just to go "Ooooohhh Ahhhhhh what great art"

I wanna go "HOLY FUCKING SHIT LOOK GUTS IS AWESOME!  Can't wait until next week"


----------



## fireofthewill (Dec 7, 2009)

James said:


> Yeah seriously. I appreciate the quality of Berserk but it's like Miura feels the need to up his game constantly and will not compromise remotely for the sake of quicker releases.
> 
> I understand his desire as an artist to always strive for the best of his potential...but damnit man, it's a huge kick in the privates for your fanbase to release 8 chapters a year.



I don't think Miura is very concerned with his present fanbase. He cares more about people looking back, 10-20 years after he's finished the manga, and reading the manga as an epic piece of art. Berserk is probably the only manga that Miura plans on writing in his lifetime, so he's intent on making his lifetime work something that will be considered a masterpiece, not something that you read for shits and giggles (think Lord of the Rings, instead of Harry Potter).


----------



## Quelsatron (Dec 7, 2009)

Still doesn't excuse him from taking half a year off to play vidya games


----------



## Medusa (Dec 7, 2009)

makes sense


----------



## Thomas Pynchon (Dec 7, 2009)

Medusa said:


> makes sense



Oh no, you didn't do that


----------



## Wade (Dec 7, 2009)

Lmao Miura is lazier than Togashi.


----------



## Pompous (Dec 7, 2009)

I prefer his current schedule as it ensures quality.


iamthewalrus said:


> i honestly wouldn't mind if muira just gave up and decided to just adapt the rest of the story into an anime.  Sure we would miss out on his artwork but as long as he still does the designs, I think we could live without.
> 
> I'd much rather watch a berserk anime pt.2 if it meant the story would be completed faster.


That would be stupid.


Canute87 said:


> YES.
> 
> I do not want to wait months just to go "Ooooohhh Ahhhhhh what great art"
> 
> I wanna go "HOLY FUCKING SHIT LOOK GUTS IS AWESOME!  Can't wait until next week"


Well go read some Shonen Jump if you need stuff happening every week.


Wade said:


> Lmao Miura is lazier than Togashi.


No. Nowhere near.


----------



## Thomas Pynchon (Dec 7, 2009)

I hope this all-time low was only due to the amazing shit he pulled in the Griffith fight....


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 7, 2009)

Pompous said:


> I prefer his current schedule as it ensures quality.
> 
> Well go read some Shonen Jump if you need stuff happening every week.
> 
> .



I already do


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 7, 2009)

Thomas Pynchon said:


> I hope this all-time low was only due to the amazing shit he pulled in the Griffith fight....



I actually think so too, his release gaps got much bigger since the Millenium Falcon chapter was reaching its climax with the war. Hopefully when Miura resumes serialization, it will be more consistent.


----------



## Jesus (Dec 7, 2009)

Medusa said:


> makes sense



so the Maia were right.....


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Dec 7, 2009)

Medusa said:


> makes sense



2012 is the end of the world, one chapter a year not one man, woman or child will be spared


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Dec 7, 2009)

It all makes sense. The end of the real world will be Griffith's fault. Skull Knight too.

Then the world will be over run by dragons, ogre things, and all kinds of other Eldrich abominations.

Who will save us?!


----------



## Ƶero (Dec 7, 2009)

Eman5805 said:


> It all makes sense. The end of the real world will be Griffith's fault. Skull Knight too.
> 
> Then the world will be over run by dragons, ogre things, and all kinds of other Eldrich abominations.
> 
> Who will save us?!



Gatsu


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Dec 7, 2009)

Zero? said:


> Gatsu



Is the correct answer


----------



## Wade (Dec 8, 2009)

Gats > Griffith.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Dec 8, 2009)

Wade said:


> Gats > Griffith.



Actually Griffith > Gutts although it's a close one


----------



## Blade (Dec 8, 2009)

Gatsu>Femto


----------



## Perseverance (Dec 8, 2009)

How do you suppose Gatts will ever be on the same level as the godhand, especially femto. 

As it looks, the berserk armour doesn't seem like its enough to stand up to them unless there's some other kind of "hidden" power within the armour itself.


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 8, 2009)

Berserkhawk z said:


> Actually Griffith > Gutts although it's a close one



Griffith is a fagget. They can't save the world.


----------



## Higawa (Dec 8, 2009)

I´m actually in the mood to make an equation out of that image and then calculate the real day Zero 

I just hope guts can avoid that


----------



## Bender (Dec 8, 2009)

Perseverance said:


> How do you suppose Gatts will ever be on the same level as the godhand, especially femto.
> 
> As it looks, the berserk armour doesn't seem like its enough to stand up to them unless there's some other kind of "hidden" power within the armour itself.



Guts would have to submit to his inner beast in order to truly defeat Femto or the rest of the God Hand for that matter.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Dec 8, 2009)

FireKain said:


> Gatsu>Femto


Grifith>Gutts>Femto 


Canute87 said:


> Griffith is a fagget. They can't save the world.


Griffith's straight as they come, nailing the princess proves it


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 9, 2009)

Berserkhawk z said:


> Grifith>Gutts>Femto
> 
> Griffith's straight as they come, nailing the princess proves it



Getting banged by the Baron disproves it .

But anyway. I'm rereading that particular arc when Casca took down that big mouth knight.
Question for your guys

How good do you think Caska would have been if she was killing monsters alongside guts?


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 9, 2009)

Perseverance said:


> How do you suppose Gatts will ever be on the same level as the godhand, especially femto.
> 
> As it looks, the berserk armour doesn't seem like its enough to stand up to them unless there's some other kind of "hidden" power within the armour itself.



I would believe the elf king might have something to help gutts. Maybe infuse his sword with some power.

But i don't care what anyone says, what is stopping gutts from not brutalizing griffith and the others is that damn brand on his neck.


----------



## Wade (Dec 9, 2009)

Gatts vs Spiderman.


----------



## Segan (Dec 9, 2009)

Canute87 said:


> I would believe the elf king might have something to help gutts. Maybe infuse his sword with some power.
> 
> But i don't care what anyone says, what is stopping gutts from *not *brutalizing griffith and the others is that damn brand on his neck.


Doesn't make any sense in that context 

Anyway, there's only one thing that is stopping Guts from killing Griffith, and that's the God Hand powers. The brand isn't an issue anymore as Guts can take the pain (as shown in the third volume).
He will need to bypass that power, one way or another.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Dec 9, 2009)

Canute87 said:


> Getting banged by the Baron disproves it .


But sexing up the princess and Casca disproves that 

Gennon was just for money anyway, feelings weren't part of the equation, he was just a means to an end 


Canute87 said:


> I would believe the elf king might have something to help gutts. Maybe infuse his sword with some power.
> 
> But i don't care what anyone says, what is stopping gutts from not brutalizing griffith and the others is that damn brand on his neck.


Gutts is way out of his league against the Godhand, hell Gutts couldn't even take Ganishaka, and Griffith destroyed a more powerful version with a thought 


Wade said:


> Gatts vs Spiderman.


And that's how it would happen


----------



## Segan (Dec 9, 2009)

Berserkhawk z said:


> Gutts is way out of his league against the Godhand, hell Gutts couldn't even take Ganishaka, and Griffith destroyed a more powerful version with a thought


More like Griffith dealt with Ganishka. I mean, the latter one just became one giant ass tree.


----------



## seastone (Dec 9, 2009)

Canute87 said:


> How good do you think Caska would have been if she was killing monsters alongside guts?



Not nearly as good as Guts. 

Guts took on the apostles with a broken knife and was doing pretty good. 

Casca on apostles with a sword and...........well we all know what happened 


*Spoiler*: __ 




In all seriousness, Casca can kill the likes of trolls with a normal sword. An other monsters that are bigger, she might need a magic weapon. 






> But i don't care what anyone says, what is stopping gutts from not brutalizing griffith and the others is that damn brand on his neck.



Well the last time he met Griffith, he had no problem staying his closr area for a while despite the bleeding. 

Who knows maybe now that the world has changed, his brand reacts differently.


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 9, 2009)

Berserkhawk z said:


> But sexing up the princess and Casca disproves that
> 
> Gennon was just for money anyway, feelings weren't part of the equation, he was just a means to an end



Both times he was thinking of gutts 



> Gutts is way out of his league against the Godhand, hell Gutts couldn't even take Ganishaka, and Griffith destroyed a more powerful version with a thought


If guts had flight he would have stabbed him


----------



## MisterJB (Dec 9, 2009)

Canute87 said:


> How good do you think Caska would have been if she was killing monsters alongside guts?



If I remember it well, Caska's style was to slash at vital points and her enemies would die of blood loss, rigth?

It would be very hard for her to find a vital point on the massive piles of flesh and teeth that are the Apostles and they must have tons of blood.

I think it would be very hard for her to kill any monster besides trolls and that horse-thing that shot water


----------



## Tobirama (Dec 9, 2009)

Dumdums still talking as if Gutts can hold a candle to any Godhand.


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 9, 2009)

Tobirama said:


> Dumdums still talking as if Gutts can hold a candle to any Godhand.



Candles are for pussies. He holds a Chandelier


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Dec 9, 2009)

Segan said:


> More like Griffith dealt with Ganishka. I mean, the latter one just became one giant ass tree.


True enough 


Canute87 said:


> Both times he was thinking of gutts


He only thought about how Gutts left his grasp nothing more, i guess it must have been a shock since he's not used to losing anything 

And he did come back for more princess 



Canute87 said:


> If guts had flight he would have stabbed him


But he doesn't


----------



## yo586 (Dec 9, 2009)

MisterJB said:


> If I remember it well, Caska's style was to slash at vital points and her enemies would die of blood loss, rigth?
> 
> It would be very hard for her to find a vital point on the massive piles of flesh and teeth that are the Apostles and they must have tons of blood.
> 
> I think it would be very hard for her to kill any monster besides trolls and that horse-thing that shot water



She would have most likely been given a weapon by the witches imbued with awesomeness to give her an extra punch.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Dec 10, 2009)

Casca could kill Trolls but a Kelpie, not a chance 

A creature that was giving Serpico a run for his money isn't getting killed by Casca


----------



## Pompous (Dec 10, 2009)

Canute87 said:


> Candles are for pussies. He holds a Chandelier



Which would make Griffith an Australian forest fire


----------



## Bontakun (Dec 11, 2009)

Guts already defeated Griffith before. Griffith is nothing without his haxx immortality. If Griffith is a forest fire, Guts is a volcanic eruption 

And Casca... I wonder if she'll be helping Guts kill Griffith when she comes around. He's using her kid's body right? That makes things rather complicated. Too bad she's gotten no experience fighting demons. If she was lucid, she'd be a mini-Guts by now. No doubt her sword would acquire special properties like Guts' did, and she'll be able to one-shot-kill demons by precisely severing their brainstem or something.


----------



## hazashi (Dec 11, 2009)

what's the status of the manga right now?


----------



## Perseverance (Dec 11, 2009)

^Haitus? Well the last chapter's page never said or mentioned anything.


----------



## Medusa (Dec 11, 2009)

miura is still busy fappin idol master stuff


----------



## Bontakun (Dec 11, 2009)

Maybe he just ran out of inspiration. You have only so many life experiences to turn into manga strips, and when that runs out I guess you wait until your life experiences give you more.

Get ready for some Shierke x Guts from now on


----------



## Bender (Dec 11, 2009)

Bontakun said:


> Maybe he just ran out of inspiration. You have only so many life experiences to turn into manga strips, and when that runs out I guess you wait until your life experiences give you more.
> 
> Get ready for some Shierke x Guts from now on



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Ƶero (Dec 11, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSS!!!!



fix'd to what you really think.


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 11, 2009)

How does Muira get paid?


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm re-reading the festival when Griffith was transformed into a god hand. I mean as fucked up as it was for some reason i just felt sorry for him and the state that was in.

I mean i couldn't blame him for falling into despair like that. The man wanted to kill himself.


----------



## Blade (Dec 12, 2009)

Being Femto was his last resort for being able to get back his life again,but still it doesn't change the fact that he is a truly son of a bitch


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 12, 2009)

FireKain said:


> Being Femto was his last resort for being able to get back his life again,but still it doesn't change the fact that he is a truly son of a bitch



Yes you're right. what the fuck was i thinking


----------



## Bontakun (Dec 12, 2009)

If he wanted to kill himself he should've just fucking died. There's no excuse for sacrificing all your comrades for power. I won't be satisfied with things until Guts smashes the dragonslayer sword through Griffith's motherfucking skull and out the other side. Some friend he turned out to be.

>_>

<_<

Happy holidays


----------



## Blade (Dec 12, 2009)

Happy holidays to u also


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Dec 13, 2009)

Happy Holidays to everybody, and may the upcoming year be filled with many Berserk chapters


----------



## Perseverance (Dec 13, 2009)

2010 is the year of Berserk.


----------



## Blade (Dec 13, 2009)

Perseverance said:


> 2012 is the year of Berserk.


----------



## Muk (Dec 13, 2009)

are there any more interviews with mirua


----------



## Blade (Dec 13, 2009)

With Mirua...nah,not even with Miura, he is still playin idol master


----------



## Muk (Dec 13, 2009)

so if his idol is griffith how many points could he score in idol master


----------



## Blade (Dec 13, 2009)

over......

u know the rest


----------



## Muk (Dec 13, 2009)

but would that be the top score


----------



## Blade (Dec 13, 2009)

still with Miura who knows, he may be able to break that ''limit''

then Idol Edition XX2 is on for more epicness


----------



## Bender (Dec 13, 2009)

Griffith is a selfish cunt for sacrificing his friends so he could try to get back on track of his dream of getting his own country/kingdom. Shit if he was truly that upset to the point of wanting to kill himself the fucker shouldn't have tried to act all slick around Princess Charlotte (or as I call her princess jailbait) and say that he doesn't consider his comrades his friends unless they're his equals. That was the first sign of his eventual downfall.

I don't have any sympathy for Griffith




Congratz Grif you are the first manga character that I raised the cunt flag for.


----------



## C. (Dec 13, 2009)

Griffith got himself in the situation...he shouldn't have gone and had sex with the loli...

So..because he got caught and fucked over, he thinks its worth it to sacrifice the people who not only rescued him from that hellhole, but did everything in their power for his dream.

He's a grade A asshole and needs to die like a punk.

But, props to this manga, very rare that I hate a main villain this much...I mean usually I only sorta hate them, or really don't have anything against them.  I cant' wait for the day he falls and gets owned.  Just hoping that day is still coming...


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Dec 13, 2009)

Muk said:


> are there any more interviews with mirua



Here are some old ones.

Translation is out.


----------



## Bender (Dec 13, 2009)

Btw you guys think they'll introduce Davy Jones in this new arc?


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 13, 2009)

Perseverance said:


> 2010 is the year of Berserk.



Yeah, one single chapter per year


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 13, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Btw you guys think they'll introduce Davy Jones in this new arc?



I wanna see Calypso and that fine ass


----------



## Solon Solute (Dec 14, 2009)

Interview with Kentaro Miura (Kinda Old).


----------



## Perseverance (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm hoping with Togashi finally getting off his lazy arse, maybe Mirua might take inspiration from that and get back to making chapters on a regular again. Surely he isn't competing for a new kind of record


----------



## Pompous (Dec 14, 2009)

Perseverance said:


> I'm hoping with Togashi finally getting off his lazy arse, maybe Mirua might take inspiration from that and get back to making chapters on a regular again. Surely he isn't competing for a new kind of record



As if he's best buddies with Togashi or something. At least Miura actually delivers a chapter not scribbles on a napkin.


----------



## Perseverance (Dec 14, 2009)

Pompous said:


> As if he's best buddies with Togashi or something. At least Miura actually delivers a chapter not scribbles on a napkin.



True but it would be better then 1 chapter a year. His art isn't the only great thing, its his story aswell, I feel he's still got a long way left to finish it off. So i'm hoping in 2010 he'll decide to start releasing again.

Also I heard Togashi had some "hand injury" or something that prevented him from drawing well.


----------



## Pompous (Dec 14, 2009)

We certainly got more than one chapter this year. I don't see the story lasting that much longer, ignoring the release schedule that is, after Elfhelm it'll be Casca development time and then we need to go kill Griffith. Sure there's plenty of meat there but I can see the end coming up.


----------



## Tobirama (Dec 14, 2009)

Perseverance said:


> Also I heard Togashi had some "hand injury" or something that prevented him from drawing well.



lol it's all bullshit. That "hand injury" didn't stop him enjoying the latest Dragon Quest releases.


----------



## dream (Dec 14, 2009)

Pompous said:


> We certainly got more than one chapter this year. I don't see the story lasting that much longer, ignoring the release schedule that is, after Elfhelm it'll be Casca development time and then we need to go kill Griffith. Sure there's plenty of meat there but I can see the end coming up.



The end is far off.  The other Godhand will likely die before Griffith and there is no way in hell their deaths will be half-assed.


----------



## James (Dec 14, 2009)

Perseverance said:


> True but it would be better then 1 chapter a year. His art isn't the only great thing, its his story aswell, I feel he's still got a long way left to finish it off. So i'm hoping in 2010 he'll decide to start releasing again.



Uh yeah he will. In the exact same schedule as usual.

Expect the first chapters of next year in February I'd estimate. March latest. There'll be about 2-3 chapters and then either a chapter with a far off release date (a few months) or an indefinite break. Then around July-August time there'll probably be a few more chapters and then another few at the end of the year.

I expect 8 chapters or so next year in total.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Dec 15, 2009)

James said:


> Uh yeah he will. In the exact same schedule as usual.
> 
> Expect the first chapters of next year in February I'd estimate. March latest. There'll be about 2-3 chapters and then either a chapter with a far off release date (a few months) or an indefinite break. Then around July-August time there'll probably be a few more chapters and then another few at the end of the year.
> 
> I expect 8 chapters or so next year in total.



The sad thing is your problably right


----------



## Jugger (Dec 15, 2009)

James said:


> I expect 8 chapters or so next year in total.



Thats like berserk in every third young animal.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Dec 15, 2009)

Perseverance said:


> True but it would be better then 1 chapter a year. His art isn't the only great thing, its his story aswell, I feel he's still got a long way left to finish it off. So i'm hoping in 2010 he'll decide to start releasing again.
> 
> Also I heard Togashi had some "hand injury" or something that prevented him from drawing well.



No, he's just lazy 

Homunculus


----------



## cbus05 (Dec 15, 2009)

Getting on topic, how do you guys feel about the Ant Arc?

I thought it started out slow and a lil tedious, but it's become since then the second best arc (of course... nothing can measure up to york shin.. yet).


The character development has been amazing in this arc, and I don't think anybody truly knows how it'll end. Lets just pray Togashi stays on long enough so that he can at least end the arc once and for all instead of leaving us with another huge cliffhanger.


----------



## Vault (Dec 15, 2009)

Lool how is talking about HxH in a Berserk thread,  getting on topic?


----------



## Perseverance (Dec 15, 2009)

First



cbus05 said:


> Getting on topic, how do you guys feel about the Ant Arc?



Then



cbus05 said:


> I thought it started out slow and a lil tedious, but it's become since then the second best arc (of course... nothing can measure up to york shin.. yet).
> 
> 
> The character development has been amazing in this arc, and I don't think anybody truly knows how it'll end. Lets just pray Togashi stays on long enough so that he can at least end the arc once and for all instead of leaving us with another huge cliffhanger.



  



TasteTheDifference said:


> No, he's just lazy
> 
> Homunculus



Thanks, that explains it. I guess authors just lose passion for their work sometimes or get bored.


----------



## Muk (Dec 15, 2009)

Vault said:


> Lool how is talking about HxH in a Berserk thread,  getting on topic?



chit chat hxh in the hxh thread or in the convo thread

get it out of here

someone needs to get sliced and butchered

i do hope that mirua is keeping at least 8 chapters for this year


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 16, 2009)

I want a Gaiden Episode

Skull Knight: The Lost Chapter of Fantasia


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Dec 16, 2009)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> I want a Gaiden Episode
> 
> Skull Knight: The Lost Chapter of Fantasia



We problably need a bit more info on him before he gets any stand alone chapter focus.


----------



## Muk (Dec 16, 2009)

if mirua would suprise us with a christmas chapter, 'tis would be awesome


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Dec 18, 2009)

Muk said:


> if mirua would suprise us with a christmas chapter, 'tis would be awesome



It definetly would be 

But he won't 

I can't wait to finally see what Griffith's up to in his pallace


----------



## Nightmare (Dec 18, 2009)

_Hey so I have a question 

Why is this author allowed to take such a long time with his releases and keep them so low in number 

Does he own the publishing company or something _


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 18, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> Does he own the publishing company or something



Not really but he's one of the most lucrative artists the company has so they probably give him the time that he wants to deliver on his quota.

Keep in mind hat Berserk is easily one of the most detailed manga in the industry.


----------



## Bontakun (Dec 18, 2009)

Scenario: Miura decides he can't finish Berserk at the current rate and switches to light novel format. He releases approx 1 chapter a week (so that's like a novel every 3 months). Assuming he has 200 chapters more to go, it Berserk would be done in less than four years. Discuss!


----------



## seaofjealousy (Dec 20, 2009)

Bontakun said:


> Scenario: Miura decides he can't finish Berserk at the current rate and switches to light novel format. He releases approx 1 chapter a week (so that's like a novel every 3 months). Assuming he has 200 chapters more to go, it Berserk would be done in less than four years. Discuss!



that'd be useless Berserk has barely about 60 chapters left. People just need to stop whining and join with the group that has been waiting for years. le sigh


----------



## Muk (Dec 20, 2009)

who'd want to read berserk in text format 

that's like shitting on it

berserk is nothing without its art 

without the gore and details berserk wouldn't be berserk

and i would not want to read a textified version of gory mess. I wanna see it in pictures


----------



## Solon Solute (Dec 20, 2009)

Muk said:


> who'd want to read berserk in text format
> 
> that's like shitting on it
> 
> ...



I agree.


----------



## Blade (Dec 20, 2009)

Muk said:


> if mirua would suprise us with a christmas chapter, 'tis would be awesome



Idol Master XX series is on the road, He won't surprise us


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Dec 20, 2009)

seaofjealousy said:


> that'd be useless Berserk has barely about 60 chapters left. People just need to stop whining and join with the group that has been waiting for years. le sigh



And it has been years


----------



## Bontakun (Dec 20, 2009)

Didn't he say he was about 2/3's done? That's nearly 200 more chapters. At the rate of 8 chapters a year, it would take 33 years! He's how old? 43? He'll be 76 by the time he's done! I hope he's not a heavy smoker/drinker/fast driver.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm sure at some point he will realise that his current pace isn't going anywhere and speed up 

At least i can dream


----------



## Dante10 (Dec 20, 2009)

Well I'm glad to see people are staying optimistic.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Dec 23, 2009)

Sometimes you just gotta be optimistic 

So how epic does everyone think the fight with the Ghost ship will be?


----------



## BlaZeR (Dec 31, 2009)

I just got up to date..and now this. Sweeeeet!


----------



## Dog of War (Jan 1, 2010)

Well it depends if you're going to enjoy reading 5 chapters a year or not from this point on, Blazer.


----------



## Muk (Jan 1, 2010)

Yosemite Sam said:


> Well it depends if you're going to enjoy reading 5 chapters a year or not from this point on, Blazer.



better than hxh


----------



## firefist (Jan 1, 2010)

finally catched up with the series.

and it was awesome.

and now waiting xx months for the next chapter.

not awesome.


Srsly, what's up with that desire to play idol master?
Can't he show a bit professionalism?


----------



## James (Jan 1, 2010)

Obviously the Idol Master thing is exaggerated for comedy, although I know he has said he likes it but I doubt he plays it ALL the time. As Miura's got older he's probably just lost the enthusiasm to spend hours and hours drawing detailed pages of Berserk unless he's REALLY in the mood and the older he gets, the less enthusiasm he has.

That's what I assume anyway. It makes sense, I think everyone struggles to keep themselves totally motivated in something over the years. 20+ years of drawing the same story must be especially difficult to motivate yourself to keep going.


----------



## firefist (Jan 1, 2010)

James said:


> Obviously the Idol Master thing is exaggerated for comedy, although I know he has said he likes it but I doubt he plays it ALL the time. As Miura's got older he's probably just lost the enthusiasm to spend hours and hours drawing detailed pages of Berserk unless he's REALLY in the mood and the older he gets, the less enthusiasm he has.



that doesn't sound good for the future of berserk.


----------



## Raigen (Jan 1, 2010)

Even writers and artists need some downtime, and I heard he was sick for a while too or something. Did some good discussions at Youmacon this passed year. And btw, did anyone else think that Guts looks like an evil Batman on the cover of vol31?


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jan 2, 2010)

Who's scanning this right now? I havn't read a chapter in ages and have no clue how many have been released.


----------



## Bontakun (Jan 2, 2010)

Not reading a chapter in ages is what I'm trying to do. I'm trying to forget about Berserk for about five years so that when I come back to it hopefully there will be enough material to shit bricks over.


----------



## firefist (Jan 2, 2010)

Raigen said:


> Even writers and artists need some downtime, and I heard he was sick for a while too or something. Did some good discussions at Youmacon this passed year. And btw, did anyone else think that Guts looks like an evil Batman on the cover of vol31?



of course, and it's not like he doesn't deserve a break but can't the company work out something like he gets half a year/ a year "vacation", after that he continues releasing chaps on a regular basis, or atleast as much as he can.



> Who's scanning this right now? I havn't read a chapter in ages and have no clue how many have been released.


Evil Genius


----------



## Muk (Jan 2, 2010)

is there an online site hosting all the chapters? i feel like rereading again 

the popular sites don't hold this anime 

and #lurk is blocked at school


----------



## firefist (Jan 2, 2010)

you can try bleachexile:
here


----------



## Raigen (Jan 2, 2010)

What I want to know is if they'll release the Berserk PS2 game in English. It looks freakin brutal. Not the Sega Dreamcast bullcrap, the Ps2 version where Guts gets the Berserker armor. It looks fantastic for PS2 and it came out like 5yrs ago in Japan. It angers me you can't get it without importing it.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jan 2, 2010)

Raigen said:


> What I want to know is if they'll release the Berserk PS2 game in English. It looks freakin brutal. Not the Sega Dreamcast bullcrap, the Ps2 version where Guts gets the Berserker armor. It looks fantastic for PS2 and it came out like 5yrs ago in Japan. It angers me you can't get it without importing it.



I imported it when it first came out, and it is brutal 

And incredibly awesome


----------



## Ƶero (Jan 2, 2010)

^ A Berserk game ??? 
 OMG, I need to know moar. 

Let me guess, there's no english version, is there ?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jan 3, 2010)

A BRUTALITY A DAY KEEPS THE GOD HAND AWAY.... 

In a related subject here's a Guin Saga thread on the book that inspired Miura to create Berserk. Read Online


----------



## Medusa (Jan 3, 2010)

wow guin saga looks interesting


----------



## firefist (Jan 3, 2010)

Raigen said:


> What I want to know is if they'll release the Berserk PS2 game in English. It looks freakin brutal. Not the Sega Dreamcast bullcrap, the Ps2 version where Guts gets the Berserker armor. It looks fantastic for PS2 and it came out like 5yrs ago in Japan. It angers me you can't get it without importing it.


Yeah, it's a shame that it only made its way to Japan and Korea. And the manga isn't unknown, so if other Anime/Manga games can manage to get to NA or Europe, you would think that this one could, too.
I would just get a japanese ps2 for this game only.
Played the DC game moments ago, it's quite "okay", nothing special, but if you like the series you can also like the game.


Zero™ said:


> ^ A Berserk game ???
> OMG, I need to know moar.
> 
> Let me guess, there's no english version, is there ?


Unfortunaly not.
However, I think some parts of the menu are in english lol.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QND54Fi8xkw[/YOUTUBE]
the battle animations look really good


----------



## Ƶero (Jan 3, 2010)

Firefist said:


> Unfortunaly not.
> However, I think some parts of the menu are in english lol.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QND54Fi8xkw[/YOUTUBE]
> the battle animations look really good



WOW...that looked awesome 
Berserker armor 
I dont care how old this game is, I want it.
How dare the Jap's keep this for themselves.


----------



## AndreAtomic (Jan 3, 2010)

if you wanna play the Berserk game go ahead, that thing is basacly SLASH, GRIFFITH, SLASH..etc

Oh and embrace for epic sound track:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gV26zIE0130[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## firefist (Jan 3, 2010)

AndreAtomic said:


> if you wanna play the Berserk game go ahead, that thing is basacly SLASH, GRIFFITH, SLASH..etc
> 
> Oh and embrace for epic sound track:



that one's quite awesome, already on my mp3-player 

I also like this one, it's from the OST of the DC game:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ydcbiTC-jrQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasori (Jan 3, 2010)

Firefist said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QND54Fi8xkw[/YOUTUBE]
> the battle animations look really good


Probably the savagest game ever. Really let's you feel Gutts' despair - Zodd was going apeshit on him in that game holy fuck.

And I enjoyed the Slaan fight :ho


----------



## Bontakun (Jan 3, 2010)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> A BRUTALITY A DAY KEEPS THE GOD HAND AWAY....
> 
> In a related subject here's a Guin Saga thread on the book that inspired Miura to create Berserk. Omamori Himari Chapter 37 by Hyena-Scans



Very interesting. Thanks for sharing.



			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> Later volumes introduce elements of the yaoi and yuri genres.


I hope Miura isn't still drawing all his inspiration from it...


----------



## firefist (Jan 4, 2010)

does somebody have a hq pic from volume 34's extra cover, featuring griffith and guts?


----------



## Pacifista (Jan 4, 2010)

Sweet. Thanks for the videos with some awesome music.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jan 5, 2010)

Man Berserk's music is always awesome, Susumu Hirasawa's music rocks


----------



## Fireball (Jan 12, 2010)

episode 310 will come out on 22nd january.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Jan 12, 2010)

Fireball said:


> episode 310 will come out on 22nd january.



... source?


----------



## Fireball (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## Krauser-tan (Jan 12, 2010)

oh fuck yes.

thanks man.


----------



## firefist (Jan 12, 2010)

yes  
thx for the info.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 12, 2010)

Wow, "short" break was "short".

Pretty awesome.


----------



## Jugger (Jan 12, 2010)

I hope miura does more than 3 chapter before his next break.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jan 12, 2010)

Yes, good things come to those who wait 

Can't wait to see Gutts deck this Ghost ship


----------



## Muk (Jan 12, 2010)

awesome thanks for info

Jan 22 can't come fast enough


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Jan 13, 2010)

Firefist said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QND54Fi8xkw[/YOUTUBE]
> the battle animations look really good



Gar don't begin to describe it. And crap the first fight scene's music was awesome.

I'd play the hell outta this game.


----------



## Higawa (Jan 13, 2010)

only one week  damn what good news!!


----------



## Evul Overload (Jan 13, 2010)

Good to see Berserk returning, let's hope he finishes enough chapter for a volume this year....


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jan 15, 2010)

Ony six days people 

Anyone wanna place bets on how long it's gonna take Gutts to finish off this ghost ship?


----------



## ForteAnly (Jan 16, 2010)

Berserkhawk z said:


> Ony six days people
> 
> Anyone wanna place bets on how long it's gonna take Gutts to finish off this ghost ship?



Knowing Gutts he should probably rip that Ghost Ship apart in one chapter. I can't wait till the new chapter comes out. Also, that PS2 game is fuckin awesome I have to import me that game. Any news for the anime yet?


----------



## Solon Solute (Jan 16, 2010)

Can't wait.


----------



## Ƶero (Jan 16, 2010)

Great news. Cant wait


----------



## Segan (Jan 16, 2010)

No, he's not ripping that ship apart in one chapter, Dragonslayerminicannon or not. He's STILL human. ^^


----------



## Evul Overload (Jan 16, 2010)

Segan said:


> No, he's not ripping that ship apart in one chapter, Dragonslayerminicannon or not. He's STILL human. ^^



He'll need at least 2 or 3 chapters...and then we'll have to wait 3 months before we can finally see what comes next


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jan 17, 2010)

Thinking three chapters to take down the ship myself 

Even if he doesn't it's sure good to have Gutts back


----------



## Evul Overload (Jan 17, 2010)

Berserkhawk z said:


> Thinking three chapters to take down the ship myself
> 
> Even if he doesn't it's sure good to have Gutts back



More Gutts is always a good thing. Too bad vVgabond will end this year; what should I read when I'm waiting for Berserk then?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm thinking it will take 2 or 3 chapters to take the Ghost Shp down...I think it's time for a reread through Berserk for me.



Evul Overload said:


> More Gutts is always a good thing. Too bad vVgabond will end this year; what should I read when I'm waiting for Berserk then?



Have you read Akumetsu yet. You could try that and JJBA.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 17, 2010)

Evul Overload said:


> Nice. In the meantime you should start reading The Legend Of Koizumi. The link is in my signature



I'll start it when I'm done with New Grappler Baki.


----------



## Evul Overload (Jan 17, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> I'll start it when I'm done with New Grappler Baki.



Stopped that after chapter 2 or something...I need to catch up.


----------



## Pompous (Jan 17, 2010)

It should be Roderick's time to shine as well in these chapters. I hope so at least.


----------



## Evul Overload (Jan 17, 2010)

Epic sea battle against the ship itself while Gutts is slaughtering tentacles?


----------



## firefist (Jan 17, 2010)

Evul Overload said:


> Epic sea battle against the ship itself while Gutts is slaughtering tentacles?



 that sounds awesome.


----------



## Ƶero (Jan 17, 2010)

I wanna see some blood and rage from Gatsu, not been disappointed yet 

Also Tentacles in Berserk might give Miura some ideas.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jan 17, 2010)

Zero? said:


> *Also Tentacles in Berserk might give Miura some ideas.*



Last time Miura had ideas like that Casca was never the same again


----------



## Ƶero (Jan 17, 2010)

Berserkhawk z said:


> Last time Miura had ideas like that Casca was never the same again


----------



## Evul Overload (Jan 17, 2010)

Berserkhawk z said:


> Last time Miura had ideas like that Casca was never the same again



I fell from my chair here


----------



## iander (Jan 19, 2010)

I was recently rewatching the anime and when I got to the part of Yurius' assassination, I was thinking why Guts was chosen to be the assassin.  There was of course no doubt that Guts would be successful but was he the best choice?  I would think Judeau was the best choice.  He is greatly loyal to Griffith, he is a great scout, hes stealthy and a marksman.


----------



## firefist (Jan 19, 2010)

Griffith trusted Guts the most, if I remember correctly.
I'm also watching the Anime, for the first time though. It's quite good. Unfortunalety it had a low-budget but atleast it's something.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Jan 19, 2010)

Firefist said:


> Griffith trusted Guts the most, if I remember correctly.
> I'm also watching the Anime, for the first time though. It's quite good. Unfortunalety it had a low-budget but atleast it's something.



the best thing about the anime is the soundtrack, it's epic.


----------



## firefist (Jan 19, 2010)

Zaoldyeck said:


> the best thing about the anime is the soundtrack, it's epic.



It is, indeed. One of my favorite anime ost.


----------



## Jugger (Jan 19, 2010)

any spoilers yet? Still 3 days


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 19, 2010)

Jugger said:


> any spoilers yet? Still 3 days



How about the raw?

Air 266


----------



## Evul Overload (Jan 19, 2010)

Deathbringerpt said:


> How about the raw?
> 
> Air 266



Thanks for uploading.


----------



## Higawa (Jan 19, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## Evul Overload (Jan 19, 2010)

Evul Overload said:


> Epic sea battle against the ship itself while Gutts is slaughtering tentacles?



Good job, Miura


----------



## firefist (Jan 19, 2010)

nice chap.
what does the 2 12 thing mean at the end of the chap? the release date of the next chap?


----------



## Eldrummer (Jan 19, 2010)

Yeah, it means December 2nd...

Just Kidding. It probably means the release date (February 12th).


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jan 19, 2010)

iander said:


> I was recently rewatching the anime and when I got to the part of Yurius' assassination, I was thinking why Guts was chosen to be the assassin.  There was of course no doubt that Guts would be successful but was he the best choice?  I would think Judeau was the best choice.  He is greatly loyal to Griffith, he is a great scout, hes stealthy and a marksman.


You got this idea from the Berserk abridged didn't you? 



Deathbringerpt said:


> How about the raw?
> 
> Air 266


Thank you so much


----------



## 8 (Jan 19, 2010)

Eldrummer said:


> Yeah, it means December 2nd...
> 
> Just Kidding. It probably means the release date (February 12th).


actually december 2nd for next release date sounds very believable.


----------



## Jugger (Jan 19, 2010)

Deathbringerpt said:


> How about the raw?
> 
> Air 266



thats better than spoiler thank you


----------



## Krombacher (Jan 19, 2010)

2 chapters in the year 2010 

2012 will be just one


----------



## firefist (Jan 19, 2010)

It should be 12.2. I guess, aren't japanese using month-day-year instead of day-month-year?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 19, 2010)

People, of course it's next month...


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jan 19, 2010)

Wow a whole 22 pages Miura really outdid himself this time 

Awesome chapter


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jan 19, 2010)

Row, Row, Row your boat
Swiftly down the stream
Merrily, merrily, merrily, merrily,
Berserk is just a dream.


----------



## iander (Jan 20, 2010)

I love how huge monsters are not even a minor threat to Gutts now.


----------



## Segan (Jan 20, 2010)

iander said:


> I love how huge monsters are not even a minor threat to Gutts now.


That hugely depends on his condition and his equipment 

Without his Dragonslayer he would have considerably more difficulty to kill everything with a single shot.


----------



## Blade (Jan 20, 2010)

Yeah for the new chapter


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jan 20, 2010)

Have a funny feeling this battle is either finished or will be next chapter 

But who cares really since Gutts is back


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 21, 2010)

^

Finally.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Jan 21, 2010)

I can't download with torrent Any other links? Anyone?


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Jan 21, 2010)

Thank you so much.


----------



## Airflow (Jan 21, 2010)

Berserk never gets old.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 21, 2010)

great chapter, i think the main purpose of this whole ghost was to show guts is recoverd and he is as good as new. hopefully next chapter they arrive in the elf island. it's dragged enough already (time wise).


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jan 22, 2010)

Gutts used the arm cannon spin again


----------



## Segan (Jan 22, 2010)

Yeah, last time was against that praying mantis apostle. It's a pretty cool move.


----------



## Higawa (Jan 22, 2010)

Gutts just is awesome 

Loved the chapter!


----------



## Evul Overload (Jan 22, 2010)

And do you know what's even more awesome? That we might get to see Elfheim before the next break if the pace stays the same


----------



## Muk (Jan 22, 2010)

good chapter


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 22, 2010)

HOWEVARR, HE BE REAL MAD YE TRIMMED HIS BEARD!!

Loving that pirate talk.

And Guts used his cannon/sword swing combo again, it's been awhile since that.


----------



## Muk (Jan 22, 2010)

god i feel like rereading the older chapters just to remember all the awesome fights


----------



## 8 (Jan 22, 2010)

that pirate should join their crew. he got to much character to be wasted.


----------



## Higawa (Jan 22, 2010)

Muk said:


> god i feel like rereading the older chapters just to remember all the awesome fights



I already began 

And I spend like 2 hours on pixiv last night for berserk fanarts and my new sets will come


----------



## Ƶero (Jan 22, 2010)

Damn that was awesome 

Gatsu finally shows up. :WOW

Also Febuary aint that far, phewf.


----------



## Fireball (Jan 22, 2010)

guts is back and it looks like he has recovered splendidly. seeing the spinning cannon slice again was cool. i remember guts used it against the mantis-beetle connection in the lost children arc as well. 

enjoyed this chapter. 311 can't come fast enough.


----------



## Zarathoustr4 (Jan 23, 2010)

Muk said:


> god i feel like rereading the older chapters just to remember all the awesome fights



Because of this message, I reread yesterday from vol 16 to 24.

Man, I forgot about that: Berserk shine the most when you read several chapter in one go. 

When I look at it that way, the story can be described as such:

*Spoiler*: __ 




-Building of the drama to come (golden age)
-Drama (eclipse)
-Blind rage => Guts leave alone to hunt the apostles
-The recovery of Caska and the promise to never leave her again
-The rebirth of griffith + a crack open between the real world and the astral world. Begining of grifith getting back his kingdom
-New bonds: departure to elfheim.
- The end of the war with the kushian, the astral world merge with the real world. Griffith got his kingdom.




Now, more than half of the story has been told. 

I predict the recovery of Caska. A long period of self questioning about how to live from now on. Will it be revenge? Will it be peace? Guts and Caska eventually decide to confront with Griffith.

But one thing is bugging me. Gutts got a behelit, and I bet it's either his or Caska's. I'm feeling that one of them will have to make a choice between revenge and his (her) loved one. I'm dying in anticipation.

The climax will be overwhelming. Whatever we say, Miura is a genius and he his painting a huge story here.


----------



## Ƶero (Jan 23, 2010)

Higawa said:


> I already began
> 
> And I spend like 2 hours on pixiv last night for berserk fanarts and my new sets will come



If you come across good stuff, please share it with us. 

Heres a large version of my sig for anyone who wants the pic, props to Starr from the transparent shop for most of the rendering.


----------



## Segan (Jan 23, 2010)

Zarathoustr4 said:


> But one thing is bugging me. Gutts got a behelit, and I bet it's either his or Caska's. I'm feeling that one of them will have to make a choice between revenge and his (her) loved one. I'm dying in anticipation.


That's the behelith left behind by the Count (vol. 3). It's neither Guts' nor Casca's.

I think, it's more like a hidden tool, that Miura purposefully has put on standby for later. Guts might be able to use it one way or another.


----------



## Krombacher (Jan 23, 2010)

Which manga fights are more violent, JJBA or Berserk?

Somehow I have it with the violence in mangas. Im afraid it could shock me while I mostly overread it anyways and then when I think about it I realize that I just read a violent scene 

Started reading Berserk and Im near the end of volume 1

I f*cking love the art


----------



## c3zz4rr (Jan 23, 2010)

the most violent fights that i have seen are in ichi the killer....that manga is so fucked up its crazy.... but from the 2 i think berserks fights are more violent *turns bias off*


----------



## firefist (Jan 24, 2010)

RockyDJ said:


> Which manga fights are more violent, JJBA or Berserk?
> 
> Somehow I have it with the violence in mangas. Im afraid it could shock me while I mostly overread it anyways and then when I think about it I realize that I just read a violent scene
> 
> ...



the fights get more violent in later volumes.
and the art gets much better, too


----------



## Shrike (Jan 24, 2010)

Not that it was a bad chapter, but since the chapters are so rare these days, I'd like for Miura to move on to the more important stuff, like Elfheim. This fight is somewhat filler, aside from showing us that Gutts recovered just fine. His burns are also not as visible. 

I like Gutts's new, calm demeanor. He saw things such as these so many times, he kills the apostles and monsters left and right as if they were human. Just like an assassin who has killed so many that it comes to him as a 'hello'. Change is visible in characters in Berserk, and I have always loved that aspect.

And I am glad we are getting the next chapter pretty soon. I hope we can get at least four or five chapters before the next break. That's just wishful thinking, though.


----------



## Krombacher (Jan 24, 2010)

Firefist said:


> the fights get more violent in later volumes.



Really? Well if it has to be 

Oh and I read 2 volumes and no rape  From what people told me I expected rape in every volume (or so they also told me..). That shows how people overrate things


----------



## Ƶero (Jan 24, 2010)

RockyDJ said:


> Really? Well if it has to be
> 
> Oh and I read 2 volumes and no rape  From what people told me I expected rape in every volume (or so they also told me..). That shows how people overrate things



Keep reading. Berserk doesn't dissapont. 
Right now your at one of the tame parts.

I wish I could start from scratch.


----------



## Evul Overload (Jan 24, 2010)

RockyDJ said:


> Really? Well if it has to be
> 
> Oh and I read 2 volumes and no rape  From what people told me I expected rape in every volume (or so they also told me..). That shows how people overrate things



Don't worry, there'll be enough rape later on


----------



## TicoTico (Jan 24, 2010)

I thought this was a real good chapter. Had me pumped up fo' sho.

Besides, now that we've had the glorious return of Gutts, we'll be able to move on in February.


----------



## Evul Overload (Jan 24, 2010)

Forward to motherf***in' Elfheim!


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jan 24, 2010)

Hey, I was trying to catch up in reading berserk again but I went around a few chapters and I do not remember where I left off on.

The chapter I left off was when Farnese was doing an arranged marriage to get Guts and cew a boat.  But at a party, the Kushans had attacked and Guts was left to face off the Kushan wizard where Schierke had fused with Guts berserker armor to face him. 

Like a three-five chapter range of where this scene happens would be great! Thanks.


----------



## Evul Overload (Jan 25, 2010)

Must be around the 260s if I remember correctly.

Edit:
Episode 271 from Volume 31.

And some epic win for all you other guys here.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 26, 2010)

Muk said:


> god i feel like rereading the older chapters just to remember all the awesome fights



And uhh, if you _were_ to do that where would you get them from?


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jan 26, 2010)

Law said:


> And uhh, if you _were_ to do that where would you get them from?



Ch.257

ch.32-33

Check out these sites, also Bleach Exile has it


----------



## Evul Overload (Jan 27, 2010)

Berserkhawk z said:


> Ch.257
> 
> ch.32-33
> 
> Check out these sites, also Bleach Exile has it



Somehow the last chapters of the Golden Age arc I have are of shitty quality. Are those better?


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 27, 2010)

Evul Overload,where did you get that coloring in your sig from? I've been trying to search for some fanarts and colorings,but can't seem to find/don't know where to look.


----------



## Evul Overload (Jan 27, 2010)

iRob said:


> Evul Overload,where did you get that coloring in your sig from? I've been trying to search for some fanarts and colorings,but can't seem to find/don't know where to look.



Random image boards, the booru's, pixiv, and some deviantart should do the trick 

This fanart is from an imageboard (dunno if it was 4chan or another board), though.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 27, 2010)

Ok thanks,I'll check out pixiv and the boorus. I use to look up deviantart occasionally.There are some good fanarts,but I haven't found colorings like you sig.


----------



## Evul Overload (Jan 27, 2010)

I'll search my folders if I can find some more colourings...


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jan 27, 2010)

Evul Overload said:


> Somehow the last chapters of the Golden Age arc I have are of shitty quality. Are those better?



They aren't too bad, although i don't really read old chapters of Berserk online anymore since i started buying the Darkhorse translations.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 27, 2010)

Berserkhawk z said:


> Chapter 104 translation
> 
> ch.32-33
> 
> Check out these sites, also Bleach Exile has it



Thanks, I've been using Spectrum - seems pretty good.

Went on an information binge last night/this morning and read 22 volumes.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jan 28, 2010)

Law said:


> Thanks, I've been using Spectrum - seems pretty good.
> 
> Went on an information binge last night/this morning and read 22 volumes.



I remember when i first read Berserk and binged on all the volumes i could get my hands on, what a manga


----------



## Ƶero (Jan 28, 2010)

Berserkhawk z said:


> I remember when i first read Berserk and binged on all the volumes i could get my hands on, what a manga



Oh yeah...good times 
I honestly couldn't fall asleep.
It was too epic to stop.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jan 28, 2010)

Zero™ said:


> Oh yeah...good times
> I honestly couldn't fall asleep.
> It was too epic to stop.



It's amazingly epic 

Although i think my little brother might be right and it's desensitized me a little, nowadays when i read the messed up scenes i don't see anything wrong just epicness


----------



## Tiger (Jan 28, 2010)

It was despair that stopped me from being able to put it down. I tried to go to sleep, but I just laid there for twenty minutes thinking about the characters until I got back out of bed and read 4-5 more volumes, lol


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 28, 2010)

berserk spoilers for law.

holy fuck this was awesome!

*Spoiler*: __ 








Berserk is such an addicting read. I can't put it down. The insane amounts of hot sick shit just keeps turning me on. Like horses trying to rape women, etc.


----------



## TargaryenX (Jan 28, 2010)

Segan said:


> That's the behelith left behind by the Count (vol. 3). It's neither Guts' nor Casca's.
> 
> I think, it's more like a hidden tool, that Miura purposefully has put on standby for later. Guts might be able to use it one way or another.



The behelits choose where they go. That one definitely belongs to Gutts.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jan 30, 2010)

Only twelve days till the new Berserk, wonder if the fights over?


----------



## Segan (Jan 30, 2010)

TargaryenX said:


> The behelits choose where they go. That one definitely belongs to Gutts.


No, they don't, these are tools. It's up to the complex system called causality, where they go.

Anyhow, it may be in Guts' possession, but it's not his. It belonged to the Count, who is now dead and has no use for the behelit anymore.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jan 30, 2010)

Segan said:


> No, they don't, these are tools. It's up to the complex system called causality, where they go.
> 
> Anyhow, it may be in Guts' possession, but it's not his. It belonged to the Count, who is now dead and has no use for the behelit anymore.



I don't remember it being said that all behelits only have one owner ever, not saying this one's Gutts but like Flora said it will end up where it want's to go.

I sense a future plot device


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 30, 2010)

fucking finally.

The first panel sums up my thoughts perfectly.

"Damn, I'm sick of waiting around"


----------



## Dante10 (Jan 30, 2010)

So anyone else find the pacing awesome. /sarcasm


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 30, 2010)

My Young Animal issue with the 20th anniversary chapters and perks finally arrived.

The poster is fucking glorious. So is the extra cover for volume 34, which i actually don't have.


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Feb 1, 2010)

Canute87 said:


> fucking finally.
> 
> The first panel sums up my thoughts perfectly.
> 
> "Damn, I'm sick of waiting around"



Can't tell me that Miura doesn't know how the fandom feels.


But seeing as Isidro is saying it, it probably means he doesn't really care.


----------



## ShaolinAce (Feb 2, 2010)

Ok I want to catch up in berserk. Last I saw Gutts was fighting a giant goat and finally met up with caska. There was something about a demon cult and that kid following him around. Can anyone tell me what chapter this would be?


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 2, 2010)

That's volume 19,chapter 5.
All in all chapter 148.


----------



## ImaginBlu (Feb 3, 2010)

Been on a Berserk splurge these days. Have read every chapter and have seen all the anime. Now I'm all caught up and there's nothing to do but wait for new releases. 



Why do I do this to myself?

Dang. Just gotta take it like Gutts I guess; compared to seeing blood and guts and almost losing my humanity what's a little patience? 

But the super slow release schedule makes me think I'm gonna crack now that I'm in this deep. 

I'm really hoping the fights nearing its end (or, better yet, done) and we can get to Elf Island already. I want Caska to regain her memory at last, see how she responds to Gutts, see what they'll do about 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the "new" Band of the Hawk


, etc. 

Btw, hi y'all.


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Feb 4, 2010)

Welcome to the fold. I did the same thing you did. I splurged on Berserk over the course of about 2 months and when I finally finished, I couldn't believe how slow the release schedule actually was.

Still find it hard to grasp, even now.


----------



## ImaginBlu (Feb 4, 2010)

I can't seem to find anything to make the long wait easier either.  Maybe that is a testament to how good Berserk is, that nothing else can quite fill its special place. 

Do you find that it gives you a different impression in one go? I find it keeps the tension when you know there is another chapter after the one you read. When I'm waiting for a release I find myself a little more critical on whether there is plot progression or not; if there is just awesome art but slow plot movement I'll be happy, but a little sad that there will be an indefinite wait until the next chapter (where that might just be awesome art too  ).

It kind of kills me to see Griffith with so much good and Gutts with so much struggle-- Being anxious for the final GriffithxGuts battle probably adds to the impatience. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Especially when it seems like he is unbeatable. I kind of wish he still had a soft spot for Gutts; it doesn't feel as exciting to see Griffith exempt from all/most human emotions.


 Have you waited quite long yourself?

Also, thanks for the welcome!


----------



## Muk (Feb 4, 2010)

what was the date again for this coming chapter


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 4, 2010)

^ February 12th. Still more than a week to go.


----------



## ShaolinAce (Feb 4, 2010)

Well that atleast gives me time to catch up.


----------



## Blade (Feb 5, 2010)

αshɘs said:


> ^ February 12th. Still more than a week to go.



25 pages will be this chapter, without dialogue,only epic double spreads


----------



## Evul Overload (Feb 5, 2010)

Dark Emperor said:


> 25 pages will be this chapter, without dialogue,only epic double spreads



I already love it


----------



## Blade (Feb 5, 2010)

Evul Overload said:


> I already love it



you know that is an assumption, right?


----------



## Evul Overload (Feb 5, 2010)

Dark Emperor said:


> you know that is an assumption, right?



So what? 

btw: Does anyone have HQ scans for the first 3 Berserk volumes? I wanted to make an MMV and just noticed that the first 3 volumes are the only ones with low quality (in English). Also HQ RAW scans would be greatly appreciated, too.


----------



## Blade (Feb 5, 2010)

Evul Overload said:


> So what?
> 
> btw: Does anyone have HQ scans for the first 3 Berserk volumes? I wanted to make an MMV and just noticed that the first 3 volumes are the only ones with low quality (in English). Also HQ RAW scans would be greatly appreciated, too.



Evil Genius

here


----------



## Saetre (Feb 5, 2010)

Just finished The Golden Age arc. Awesome shit.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 5, 2010)

Chapter 311 maybe silent but its pages will be LINED WITH HEAVENLY IMAGES.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 5, 2010)

Evul Overload said:


> btw: Does anyone have HQ scans for the first 3 Berserk volumes? I wanted to make an MMV and just noticed that the first 3 volumes are the only ones with low quality (in English). Also HQ RAW scans would be greatly appreciated, too.



Yo you can grab grab grab them Raws right here
Chapter 72


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 6, 2010)

You know what I wouldn't mind at all if Miura went from releasing Berserk in Manga format to Novel format then switched back mid 40's to Manga format.
But Then Novels take longer to publish than their comic strip counterpart.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 7, 2010)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> You know what I wouldn't mind at all if Miura went from releasing Berserk in Manga format to Novel format then switched back mid 40's to Manga format.
> But Then Novels take longer to publish than their comic strip counterpart.



I'd rather Miura kept making Berserk as a Manga. If it became a Novel series i think it would lose much of the feel that made it so awesome.

That and Miura's artwork is orgasmic excellence


----------



## Segan (Feb 8, 2010)

It's fairly good idea to novelize Berserk, but I would prefer someone else than Miura to write that stuff.


----------



## Muk (Feb 8, 2010)

i don't know unless they are able to capture the gore in a vivid way i don't feel like reading a novelized berserk


----------



## Evul Overload (Feb 8, 2010)




----------



## Muk (Feb 8, 2010)

awesome sauce 

thx for raw link


*Spoiler*: __ 




i like the new chapter

seems like they got to some sort of island

and the people living there are apostles xD


----------



## Segan (Feb 8, 2010)

Cool, this is gonna be interesting. Looks like Isidro is gonna have another important role, having gone off by himself and all.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 8, 2010)

Oh nice, a raw. Seems interesting.


----------



## Ƶero (Feb 8, 2010)

ahhh spoilers .

I cant do it. I'll wait for the translation


----------



## Blade (Feb 8, 2010)

FUCKIN BERSERK!!YEAH!!


----------



## James (Feb 8, 2010)

*looks through chapter* Seems like progress, good, good...

*sees there's a next chapter date* FANTASTIC, AMAZING, THANK YE LORD!!! 

Seriously that's how things are with me with Berserk now. The chapters are nice, yes, but it's far more exciting to see if there's actually a date for the next chapter.

Usually there are 3 in a row though in recent years and then a break. Might be 4 max.

Prediction now: After next chapter, there's another chapter date but it's a bit further away. Then there's a break and the next set of chapters are around June-July or so.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 8, 2010)

Do i see another Loli in my Berserk 

New chapter seems decent, with lots of intrigue building up


----------



## Bender (Feb 8, 2010)

FUCK YEAH! NEW BERSERK CHAPTER!   

Insidro plays important role! pek pek 

Also what the fuck is that thing on the last page?


----------



## ImaginBlu (Feb 8, 2010)

*THANK THE GODS!*

Yes! Progression! Gatts! Gorgeous art! 

And thank ye spirits the next chapter is coming soon after!  

Caska seems really taken by whatever that thing on the last page is. I hope we're close to whoever can help her. I'm also on the "it's building up" bandwagon. 

Somehow feels like stuff is about to go down tho'...


----------



## Zarathoustr4 (Feb 9, 2010)

I predict


----------



## Ico (Feb 9, 2010)

Zarathoustr4 said:


> I predict



lol probably this.

But we all know Cthulhu is no match for Guts.


----------



## Segan (Feb 9, 2010)

Pfff...Cthulhu would be as powerful as Ganishka. What could Guts do? 

That thing in the last page is most likely from the same realm as trolls, ogres, dragons and fairies.


----------



## Evul Overload (Feb 9, 2010)

Quigoth (is it spelled correctly?) is a possibility for the so called "sea god" mentioned in the chapter, but I remember reading something about mythological creatures who are as big as an entire island...


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 9, 2010)

Evul Overload said:


> Quigoth (is it spelled correctly?) is a possibility for the so called "sea god" mentioned in the chapter, but I remember reading something about *mythological creatures who are as big as an entire island*...



Now that would be interesting 

Wonder how Gutts would take something like that down?


----------



## Bender (Feb 9, 2010)

LOL

Is Isidro going to fall in love with that girl? 

Kinda looks like it

Notice boy checking her rack out


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 10, 2010)

no spoilers yet? 
i predict awesome chapter.


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 10, 2010)

yes we do, that's great.


----------



## Blade (Feb 10, 2010)

at least tomorrow they must release it


----------



## Bender (Feb 10, 2010)

Aye I got a question for you guys

What was the painting that Kentaro Miura used in chapter 306

Chapter 72

I wanna know the name of the painting to show to my class tommorrow


----------



## tkROUT (Feb 11, 2010)

Another Island ! Like this rocky landscape.

Strange island, no civilian in town !!
things will be clear when scan comes out.


----------



## firefist (Feb 12, 2010)

scans are out:
New Chapter out!


----------



## Chiyo-chan (Feb 12, 2010)

@ Firefist

thanx 4 the link *goes downloading*


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 12, 2010)

Calm chapter but with nice development going on, it's a little early to make any certain guesses about what's going on aside from the fact that the village has been under the influence of this "Sea God" before the merge with the Astral realm.

There's this emphasis with the village girl being supernatural, especially with the question in the end of the chapter. I'm curious about her.

Also that thing in the end looks freaky.


----------



## Shikashi (Feb 12, 2010)

This best not disappoint me, I demand shirtless Guts!


----------



## Segan (Feb 12, 2010)

The Apostles aren't the only reason why Guts' brand bleeds. Anything with a strong connection to the spiritual worlds is going to affect the brand. Guts' description strongly implies that.


----------



## Malumultimus (Feb 12, 2010)

loli side boob

Nice to see the gang somewhere new. I wonder if this island existed before the change or not.


----------



## samnas (Feb 12, 2010)

Man, i want to see the damn elf kingdom already ... Now this random arc, then a random naked loli, gawd, why do i feel this loli is going to join them on their journey ...

I hope this arc ends soon ...


----------



## Shikashi (Feb 12, 2010)

Loli's purpose is to get Puck laid.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 12, 2010)

Malumultimus said:


> loli side boob
> 
> Nice to see the gang somewhere new. I wonder if this island existed before the change or not.



It was a known village by the First Mate so i'd say it existed before the change, it definitely changed though.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 12, 2010)

Nice chapter,in the next one the Sea God appears I hope and shit will go down.


----------



## Malumultimus (Feb 12, 2010)

samnas said:


> Man, i want to see the damn elf kingdom already ... Now this random arc, then a random naked loli, gawd, why do i feel this loli is going to join them on their journey ...
> 
> I hope this arc ends soon ...



As much as I love lolis, I feel Guts has met his quota. Not just his quota of lolis, but of females in general. Rest of the group need to be dudes.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 12, 2010)

New chapter rocked, lots of developments building 

Guess this new Loli's par for the course what with Miura's obsession


----------



## Segan (Feb 13, 2010)

It's at least more believable than an overly big-breasted woman jumping from stone to stone.


----------



## Solon Solute (Feb 13, 2010)

Interesting chapter is interesting.


----------



## samnas (Feb 13, 2010)

Malumultimus said:


> As much as I love lolis, I feel Guts has met his quota. Not just his quota of lolis, but of females in general. Rest of the group need to be dudes.


I wholeheartedly agree that we need moar muscular dudes ...

But Ishidro needs to get laid!


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 13, 2010)

Segan said:


> It's at least more believable than an overly big-breasted woman jumping from stone to stone.



True enough

Wonder what the new fusion of realms has done to this island's population?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 17, 2010)

You know as much as everyone has talked about a 2nd Berserk Tv Show to follow the material like Brotherhood is its not going to happen not with the content. Now I could see the following happen:

Berserk Series II Ideas

- New series 1st ep 90 minute alternate take of the last 3 episode where Skull Knight is introduced as having saved Ricket, Gatts, and Caska.
- The Conviction Arc is scaled down by excluding the graphic sexual content + Violence
- The Conviction Arc is series 2's Blackswordsan chapter
- Millennium Falcon main arc of series 2


----------



## Xion (Feb 18, 2010)

Random naked loli was a nice treat after old, seaweed-y scalawags.

No one draws random naked lolis in such detail quite like Miura.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 18, 2010)

And no one can make epic full page silent Chapters as Godly as Miura either.


----------



## Xion (Feb 18, 2010)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> And no one can make epic full page silent Chapters as Godly as Miura either.



Why Berserk is my fave!


----------



## Evul Overload (Feb 19, 2010)

Prepare to love Miura even more next week, when the random naked loli will do insane shit


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 19, 2010)

Evul Overload said:


> Prepare to love Miura even more next week, when the random naked loli will do insane shit



Can't wait


----------



## Evul Overload (Feb 19, 2010)

Berserkhawk z said:


> Can't wait



Pervert


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 19, 2010)

Only six more days people 

God it's good to have Berserk back


----------



## Evul Overload (Feb 19, 2010)

I hope there isn't a new break after that


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Feb 19, 2010)

So now the gang has arrived at a creepy, almost deserted island? The whole village reeks "innsmouth", only worse, if you ask me. Then I guess they'll find this at the island:


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 19, 2010)

^

That's exactly what came to mind when i saw this "hostile to strangers" fishing village offering days-old fish to weird organic idols and Sea Gods being mentioned.

I also wouldn't put past anything supernatural when it comes to the fishing chick.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 19, 2010)

Evul Overload said:


> I hope there isn't a new break after that



Everyone in this thread seconds this.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 19, 2010)

Evul Overload said:


> I hope there isn't a new break after that



Me too :



DarkLordOfKichiku said:


> So now the gang has arrived at a creepy, almost deserted island? The whole village reeks "innsmouth", only worse, if you ask me. Then I guess they'll find this at the island:



Lol Miura and his sci-fi, horror inspired storytelling


----------



## Blade (Feb 23, 2010)

280 spoilers 

Berserk time


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 23, 2010)

No release date for the next chapter.


*Spoiler*: _Well...._ 



*FUUUUUUUCK!!*


----------



## Muk (Feb 23, 2010)

damn no release date again


----------



## Blade (Feb 23, 2010)

Muk said:


> damn no release date again



Don't worry, be patient for 2 ye..i mean months at least


----------



## Segan (Feb 23, 2010)

Well, at least there's something to look forward to. It seems, we've found our Sea God.


----------



## samnas (Feb 23, 2010)

That's why i don't like loli's ...


BTW, her name is Isuma ...


----------



## James (Feb 23, 2010)

Muk said:


> damn no release date again



And the cycle repeats.

3 chapters then a break. It's no longer just my imagination, it seems it really is the way it's always going to be.

I just wonder how long it'll be this time though. If it's like 4 months, then another 3 chapters, then like another 4-5 months...then we'll only get like 6 chapters this year.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 23, 2010)

James said:


> And the cycle repeats.
> 
> 3 chapters then a break. It's no longer just my imagination, it seems it really is the way it's always going to be.



At first i though it was coincidence but now it really seems to be the pacing of Miura current work schedule. I just hope that this break isn't as big as the previous ones, we're not even on a full scale war now, we're just cruising on a fucked up island now.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 23, 2010)

She's surrounded by sea elementals 

New chapter looks awesome and the next chapter will be even better by the looks of it


----------



## Segan (Feb 23, 2010)

Always stay positive. Might be we get one chapter in three weeks again.


----------



## Muk (Feb 23, 2010)

ohh well i'll enjoy this chapter as much as possible and then go back to waiting

its not like i am not used to waiting anyways


----------



## Evul Overload (Feb 23, 2010)

I said the loli would be evil 

And now the wait begins again....


----------



## James (Feb 23, 2010)

Segan said:


> Always stay positive. Might be we get one chapter in three weeks again.



When a chapter is within a month or two off there's always a date. There have been times when a chapter has been over a month off and there's still been a date for it.

No date usually suggests 2+ months of break at least, although it could be anywhere up to 6-7 months.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 23, 2010)

New chapter.That's great.
No release date.Not so great.


----------



## Zarathoustr4 (Feb 24, 2010)

Current episode looks great, waiting for the trans.

On side note, captcha is going crazy


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 24, 2010)

^

Holy shit. That is fucking awesome.


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Feb 25, 2010)

i thought they were already at the elf island -_- yet another island stands in their way


----------



## Dionysus (Feb 25, 2010)

Old God could mean ally against the Godhand.  Not that there won't be fighting on this island and misconceptions...


----------



## Bender (Feb 25, 2010)

lol

I was 1/2 right

Isidro is in love  ....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


With the Lolita's rack 



 tho


----------



## Zarathoustr4 (Feb 26, 2010)

#read the trans#

This chap was really good. It changed from the sailing stuff. Loved the fan service, even if she is a bit too young, and loved how it turns out with Isidro.

+ Shriek took care of the sea monster by her self, great indeed.

I definitely love this serie, too bad we have to wait so long again.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey I haven't read Berserk in awhile and want to get up to date.What chapter is the one where they first get on the boat?


----------



## Muk (Feb 26, 2010)

loved how isidro gets to see naked old god 

somehow reminds me of riful in claymore, except old god seems to be nice 

wonder if they will be able to convince the old god to come with them on their journey.

she seems totally bored and probably somehow chained


----------



## Malumultimus (Feb 26, 2010)

Her name's Isma. Why do you call her "old god"?


----------



## Muk (Feb 26, 2010)

cause she looks like one those 'old god'

u know when shierke summoned the 4 elemental gods on the church

got that same feeling


----------



## Ewing4686 (Feb 26, 2010)

If it's true that the lack of a next chapter date is an indicator of a 2+ month break...well that just plain sucks. I've been following Berserk for a good many years now, and it's just painful to go through these long periods of chapter drought throughout each year. I just hope that Miura will be able to at least match last years chapter count, certainly not looking for an increase at this point, but just sticking with as many as he put out last year...


----------



## samnas (Feb 26, 2010)

So Isma wants to know about the outside world ...

What does this tells us???


----------



## Malumultimus (Feb 26, 2010)

She'll believe anything you tell her about the relationship between the male and female anatomies.


----------



## Just Blaze (Feb 26, 2010)

Can't wait for the inevitable battle that Guts has to have before he leaves any village


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 26, 2010)

Muk said:


> ddl for this one?



Ask and ye shall receive.

Katekyo Hitman Reborn Chapter 279 Translated


----------



## Higawa (Feb 26, 2010)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Ask and ye shall receive.
> 
> Katekyo Hitman Reborn Chapter 279 Translated



Thanks and reps


----------



## Bender (Feb 26, 2010)

Just for everyday not in the know

Isma is the sea god


----------



## c3zz4rr (Feb 26, 2010)

she can't be the sea god, she doesn't have a manly beard to control the sea lol


----------



## Segan (Feb 27, 2010)

c3zz4rr said:


> she can't be the sea god, she doesn't have a manly beard to control the sea lol


If you want Poseidon, you can go play GoWIII


----------



## Muk (Feb 27, 2010)

sexy loli sea god for the win 

i hope guts doesn't have to fight her 

maybe she's guarding something bigger and more evil


----------



## Krauser-tan (Feb 27, 2010)

Muk said:


> sexy loli sea god for the win
> 
> i hope guts doesn't have to fight her
> 
> maybe she's guarding something bigger and more evil




that's what i'm thinking as well.

waiting impatiently for the next chapter(hoping it comes out in a 1-2 months distance).


----------



## Muk (Feb 27, 2010)

why doesn't he just make like an entire volume and have that come out once a year? 

at least then we would have like 8 or more chapters to reach before having a break instead of 3 chapters and a break each time


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Feb 27, 2010)

samnas said:


> So Isma wants to know about the outside world ...
> 
> What does this tells us???



She doesn't know much about it and she's curious.


----------



## samnas (Feb 27, 2010)

^ which means she is gonna join Guts party and travel the world ...


----------



## Muk (Feb 27, 2010)

which will be awesome

a small love triangle there is to be


----------



## Bender (Feb 27, 2010)

samnas said:


> ^ which means she is gonna join Guts party and travel the world ...



I doubt it

She's the sea god 

A abominable creature who has taken control of an entire village. 

And as Isma described the sea god she sinks ships and devours people. I doubt you'd want that type of person on your side. If she didn't eat them I'm pretty sure she would be famished.

Evidence of her being it is when Scherieke saw her od.


----------



## Dionysus (Feb 27, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> I doubt it
> 
> She's the sea god
> 
> A abominable creature who has taken control of an entire village.


I get the feeling she's standing guard against whatever "curses" you when you enter the cave.


----------



## samnas (Feb 27, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> She's the sea god
> 
> A abominable creature who has taken control of an entire village.


Wait, when was it stated that she was a sea god ... She does have a weird od, but that doesn't mean she herself is the sea god ... Why would she describe herself in a bad way to Ishidro?

From the looks of the chapter i would say, the villagers are taken over by the sea god and she lives all by herself, alone somewhere ...

Furthermore, she is also interested in the outside world, a sea god would at least know what an outside world looks like, since he lives in sea >.> ...


OMG, i am siding a loli here ... this is a first for me


----------



## Segan (Feb 27, 2010)

Maybe the girl herself isn't aware that she's the Sea God? Quite possible that she's just a host.


----------



## samnas (Feb 27, 2010)

^ then i would say, she doesn't look like a bad or evil person ... yet ...


----------



## rldragon (Feb 27, 2010)

I think she's just a guardian, not the real thing.

Besides, doesn't this creature being called a sea god ring any bell? I remember Gatts fighting another water creature that was called a god...


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 27, 2010)

i see an addition to gutts' team, she could help with the sea related issues.


----------



## Malumultimus (Feb 27, 2010)

Why is everyone assuming she's the sea god?

Look at when she was wandering around the room, wanting to hear Isidro's story.

What kind of devious monster is innocent and quirky like that?


----------



## Bender (Feb 27, 2010)

Malumultimus said:


> Why is everyone assuming she's the sea god?
> 
> Look at when she was wandering around the room, wanting to hear Isidro's story.
> 
> What kind of devious monster is innocent and quirky like that?



Helooooooo Roshinu? 



She was also cute quirky and didn't look all that terrifying.  Well that is unntil she revealed she didn't care that  elves killed themselves after playing "war" because she could birth new ones. 


Although, like you guys said it is a possibility that she's a host for the Sea god and doesn't even know it. 

I don't know her over happiness and smile reminds me of Renge from Flame of Recca. It's so wide to the point.....It's just plain....creepy.




> Besides, doesn't this creature being called a sea god ring any bell? I remember Gatts fighting another water creature that was called a god...



Oh no no that was a "water elemental" not god. She was neglected for over a century and had a shrine built in the town Ennoch Guts and co were helping fend off the trolls. Because of the coming age of the "Holy See" bigoted Christian party that spread across the world her shrine was torn down and replaced with a "Holy See" church.  

When Schierke summoned her then she used her power to call upon a tidal wave to wipe the trolls from the village. However, in doing so she caused great damage to the village and lead Gut's party to lose Caska and Farenese  to the tidal wave. Although the villagers who were just grateful to be rid of the trolls dismissed the chaos the elemental caused decided to incorporated Shrierke's philosophy and rebuild the Water elemental's shrine. 

But seeing as how water and sea are one in the same it's possible that the Water god is not happy with humanity. Because of the spread of the "Holy see" people in the Berserk universe are willing to shit on anything magic related and be ignorant of any cosmic forces. The water elemental's vengeance is an example of the ferocity of the magic forces.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 27, 2010)

She's not the Sea God she talked about obviously but she' definitely some Astral spirit connected to the sea or sea life (Since Schierke saw her surround by all kinds of aquatic sea life), that enough is obvious. She still definitely different from the usual Water spirit Schierke summoned back at Enoch village. Maybe she got a human host.

She's not part of the cursed village and she wants to know about civilization and the outside world which could very well mean that she could become a new member to Guts' party.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 28, 2010)

i'm on chapter 245. any more smut scenes in this series i can look foward to?


----------



## Malumultimus (Feb 28, 2010)

That panel with Isma running around the room was nothing like anything we saw with Roshinu. Roshinu's nice moments were bait; but this was unnecessary and genuine. She looked like a real, flawed little girl, not someone smirking behind a mask.


----------



## Segan (Feb 28, 2010)

Malumultimus said:


> That panel with Isma running around the room was nothing like anything we saw with Roshinu. Roshinu's nice moments were bait; but this was unnecessary and genuine. She looked like a real, flawed little girl, not someone smirking behind a mask.


Roshinu was earnest in her own way, too. Convinced of herself, so to say, even though that was self-delusion.

Not that it matters, we will find out soon enough, what kind of creature she is.


----------



## Phertt (Feb 28, 2010)

I agree that Isma doesn't seem to be giving off any evil vibes, and I don't think she'll be doing anything bad, at least not intentionally.
Of course we now will probably have to endure a break before finding out what her connection to the sea god is.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 28, 2010)

Segan said:


> Roshinu was earnest in her own way, too. Convinced of herself, so to say, even though that was self-delusion.
> 
> Not that it matters, we will find out soon enough, what kind of creature she is.



Self delusion in what way exactly?

Roshinu was twisted as an apostle in her own way, in the sense that her fucked up twisted way of doings was derived from her own genuine immaturity as a child. She actually believed that she was the protagonist in the fairy legend of the Pikafs and made her mission to make every children of her village a fairy as well, all of her actions were conditioned by her child abuse of her Dad and friends.

In a nutshell, she just wanted have fun forever as a child. And she was a child with the power of a fucking demon elephant


----------



## Bender (Feb 28, 2010)

Malumultimus said:


> That panel with Isma running around the room was nothing like anything we saw with Roshinu. Roshinu's nice moments were bait; but this was unnecessary and genuine. She looked like a real, flawed little girl, not someone smirking behind a mask.



I guess I'm a little paranoid after seeing so many deceptive apostles in this manga. 

Still I can't help but be suspicious. 

Isma's happy friend attitude reminds me of the chapter in Samurai Deeper Kyo when they reach Hell's Gate and are congratulated by the cannibalistic demon using human guises. It's a possibility. If anything I've learned in this manga it's to always to be on guard. Although, that was  the mentality you have during the Black Swordsman and Retribution arc.


----------



## Muk (Feb 28, 2010)

i think there is a greater evil than isma, if she's even evil at all.

mirua hasn't pulled a mind game on us in a long time, especially since guts has a group around him

unless my memory isn't serving me well


----------



## Bender (Feb 28, 2010)

A new theory you guys 

Got this one from Skullknight.net

What if Isma is a Siren of sorts?



> That aside, my first initial reaction to her running around flaunting her shtuff in front of Isidro was that she could be a siren of sorts, as has been hypothesized earlier. Upon further thinking though, it's most probable that she's just been isolated on this island for a while, and doesn't see that type of behavior the way we do.



Also another one



> Maybe Isma is simply under the control of the sea god, who has already been associated with aquatic life via the sea cucumbers, to lure unsuspecting "guests" into the town or island.  Maybe what Schierke sees is this controlling power over her.  Or maybe Isma is a construct created by the sea god to lure people in.  To take it one step further into insanity, that could support my theory (read: wish) that the sea god turns out to be based on the monkfish, specifically the anglerfish.  Just like how the anglerfish has that growth to lure prey into its mouth, so too does the monkfish-like sea god lure people to it.



Perhaps that is her reason for being fascinated by the outside world.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 28, 2010)

> Perhaps that is her reason for being fascinated by the outside world.



That would be obvious no? Since she's lives on that island?


----------



## Segan (Feb 28, 2010)

Deathbringerpt said:


> That would be obvious no? Since she's lives on that island?


What do you mean obvious? There is also the kind of people who don't want to know about the outside world, when living on an island.


----------



## Bender (Feb 28, 2010)

^

Yeah, like Shrierke she hated the human world and in her monologue "Mistress, the human world is disgusting, and filled with terrible people" and that only Guts and co were the only ones that made it comfortable for her.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 28, 2010)

Segan said:


> There is also the kind of people who don't want to know about the outside world, when living on an island.



And she's the kind who does.

Seriously, she could be a perfectly normal girl and still be interested and mesmerized by the outside world, i don't think that doesn't have anything to do with her "species", be it a mermaid, siren or a astral elemental being.


----------



## rldragon (Mar 1, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Oh no no that was a "water elemental" not god. She was neglected for over a century and had a shrine built in the town Ennoch Guts and co were helping fend off the trolls. Because of the coming age of the "Holy See" bigoted Christian party that spread across the world her shrine was torn down and replaced with a "Holy See" church.
> 
> When Schierke summoned her then she used her power to call upon a tidal wave to wipe the trolls from the village. However, in doing so she caused great damage to the village and lead Gut's party to lose Caska and Farenese  to the tidal wave. Although the villagers who were just grateful to be rid of the trolls dismissed the chaos the elemental caused decided to incorporated Shrierke's philosophy and rebuild the Water elemental's shrine.



Oh, I remember that water elemental, I was referring to the sea creature that Ganishika's lieutenant, the old man, controlled.


----------



## kippp3 (Mar 2, 2010)

Gone now (10 char)


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Mar 2, 2010)

kippp3 said:


>



Nice callback 

Griffith master at all he does lol


----------



## Bender (Mar 2, 2010)

@Kipp 


I'd take out the second link, showing Femto fucking the life out of Caska if I were you bud.  Or else the mods are gonna ban you for life my friend. 

No posting links containing explicit content such as titty nipples, titty fucking dicks, blowjobs or hot nasty sex with all the former (except in the Konoha bathhouse forum).


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 3, 2010)

kippp3 said:


>



*MIND.

BLOWN.*


----------



## Zarathoustr4 (Mar 3, 2010)

kippp3 said:


>



Ok.

I've seen pretty nerdy things on this board.

People remembering little details hidden in the background of old manga.

But THIS is probably the nerdiest, geekiest and probably most awesome thing I've seen in a while.


----------



## rldragon (Mar 3, 2010)

If you want people to think that Berserk is just one giant hentai, just show them the second link


----------



## kippp3 (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. It's gone now (also, I appreciate the responses).


----------



## samnas (Mar 3, 2010)

Now we know what Griffith used to read all the time, that bastard


----------



## Higawa (Mar 10, 2010)

Ohhh guts you


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Mar 10, 2010)

Higawa said:


> Ohhh guts you



Lol remember that from the english outtakes, im sure there's a few other funny ones 

I'm curious does anyone else think that Griffith might be a good guy, cause when reading the lost chapter IoE presents Griffith with a choice to save or condemn mankind. It's entirely possible that he wants to save mankind, in which case Gutts is making a huge mistake in trying to take him out?

HERE

HERE


----------



## firefist (Mar 10, 2010)

maybe. I wouldn't call either Gutts or Griffith completly good or evil.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Mar 10, 2010)

Firefist said:


> maybe. I wouldn't call either Gutts or Griffith completly good or evil.



Well it's possible that Griffith might want to erase humanity's sin in the form of IoE, and being honest he has more of a chance than Gutts does


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Mar 11, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> ^
> 
> Yeah, like Shrierke she hated the human world and in her monologue "Mistress, the human world is disgusting, and filled with terrible people" and that only Guts and co were the only ones that made it comfortable for her.



Weird that one of the most violent people in the world can make the world less disgusting and terrible for her.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Mar 13, 2010)

Eman5805 said:


> Weird that one of the most violent people in the world can make the world less disgusting and terrible for her.



All Gutts violence is justafiable Defence or revenge though 

Wonder how much longer Miura's gonna take a break?


----------



## Lightysnake (Mar 13, 2010)

Oh, Miura, on another break after...two three chapters?
This is where I regret supporting his lazy ass by buying the volumes.


----------



## NarFan (Mar 13, 2010)

is the a online site where i can read this manga?


----------



## Ƶero (Mar 13, 2010)

NarFan said:


> is the a online site where i can read this manga?



Psyren 110

Savour it.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 13, 2010)

Finally caught up to the english volumes.

Can't wait to get the 34th volume and put the special cover.


----------



## Litho (Mar 14, 2010)

About the darkhorse volumes...
Does the quality somewhat... fade? I mean does the paper / the ink sorta get darker and seem less qualitative overtime? How is the quality to begin with anyway? And the translations?
I'm currently collecting them in my own language, wich is great cause the quality is excellent and the covers (and the back with puck) look more like the original japanese ones, BUT it's only at volume 11-12 right now and I'd be happier buying them at a faster rate...


----------



## firefist (Mar 14, 2010)

Lightysnake said:


> Oh, Miura, on another break after...two three chapters?
> This is where I regret supporting his lazy ass by buying the volumes.



yeah, did he atleast give a reason for the break?
I still haven't read 312, seems like there's time for it.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Mar 22, 2010)

Wonder if Miura does research for Berserk on his breaks


----------



## Dark Travis (Mar 22, 2010)

> Oh, Miura, on another break after...two three chapters?





Firefist said:


> yeah, did he atleast give a reason for the break?


Yes, apparently he has to do this little unrelated thing where he has to draw (and paint) high quality and extremely detailed art for some manga called....



..um........it was called......



Dammit, I forget!
I think it starts with a B or something...?


----------



## Segan (Mar 22, 2010)

Eman5805 said:


> Weird that one of the most violent people in the world can make the world less disgusting and terrible for her.


What most people overlook is that Guts isn't inherently violent by nature. Most of the things he does, he does out of necessity.
Otherwise he has a tendency to good deeds, especially if there are people around him he cares about one way or another.


----------



## Muk (Mar 22, 2010)

Segan said:


> What most people overlook is that Guts isn't inherently violent by nature. Most of the things he does, he does out of necessity.
> Otherwise he has a tendency to good deeds, especially if there are people around him he cares about one way or another.



it also shows his character strength i'd say

usually you'd go crazy just from the war itself. that he's able to recover from that i think is a growth in character


----------



## Rene (Apr 5, 2010)

Segan said:


> What most people overlook is that Guts isn't inherently violent by nature. Most of the things he does, he does out of necessity.
> Otherwise he has a tendency to good deeds, especially if there are people around him he cares about one way or another.


That's a lot thanks to his character development. At the start of the Manga he was pretty much a monster.

Apologies for the bump.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Apr 5, 2010)

Rene said:


> Apologies for the bump.



One should never apologize for bumping the awesome that is Berserk


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 5, 2010)

I thought there were some news about the new chapter.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Apr 5, 2010)

αshɘs said:


> I thought there were some news about the new chapter.



Me too 

Surely Miura can't be on brake much longer?


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 5, 2010)

Ah Gattsu.  He's got a soul of iron.  You work it, abuse it, and it only becomes stronger.


----------



## firefist (Apr 5, 2010)

I thought that there would be news, too 

Over at theblackswordsman forums there is a topic where they discuss if Miura would be able to finish Berserk before he dies or not. The user ItzBlitz! posted a theory:



			
				ItzBlitz! said:
			
		

> If he finish Berserk before he passes away or not it's not my main concern, 'cause the guy has devoted 20 years of his life to this manga and since Berserk is not ending soon I'm sure Miura has considered the worst-case-scenario in wich he dies before finishing Berserk, so he must have some sort of emergency method to finish Berserk after his death. Who knows? Maybe the reason why he takes so many (d*mned) breaks it's because he is actually writing the script for the rest of the story of Berserk, that way after he's done with it he would just focus on drawing the Berserk chapters and if he suddenly dies someone could take over from then on (Actually the truth behind Studio Gaga could be that Miura is in reality teaching them how to draw just like him, I mean, they don't seem to be "asisting" Miura at all!).
> 
> Of course this is all an hypothesis, that may or may not be true, after all this are just some thoughts I came up with like...5 minutes ago? If I give it more thought I will probably figure out more reliable ones, but that's not where I'm heading. My point is that it would be correct to assume that Miura haves a "Plan B" in case he couldn't continue with Berserk. So ,like I said before, that's not my main concern.
> 
> What I'm concerned about is that Miura already promised us more mangas other than Berserk What will happen then if he dies? Berserk is by far the best story I have ever read but I wouldn't like the genius behind it, Kentaro Miura, to die with only one memorable manga on his annals, I want to see more (far more) of what he is capable of before he passes away. So please Kentaro Miura please DON'T DIE YET!


----------



## Segan (Apr 5, 2010)

Rene said:


> That's a lot thanks to his character development. At the start of the Manga he was pretty much a monster.
> 
> Apologies for the bump.


At the start of the manga he was a true lone wolf, right somewhere in the two year between the solar eclipse and his fight with Roshinu. Even then, he didn't completely lose all decency - he saved the Count's daughter from sure death.


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Apr 5, 2010)

Is Miura sick or something? I mean he's only...44 or so.

Why are worrying about him croaking on us? Is it cuz epic creators of things seem to die too soon? Or they just don't want anything to prevent us from seeing the completion of this story?


----------



## firefist (Apr 5, 2010)

it's just that the pace slowed down and people are worrying if he's gonna pick it up again or leave it that slow.


----------



## seaofjealousy (Apr 5, 2010)

Eman5805 said:


> Is Miura sick or something? I mean he's only...44 or so.
> 
> Why are worrying about him croaking on us? Is it cuz epic creators of things seem to die too soon? Or they just don't want anything to prevent us from seeing the completion of this story?



I'm not worried of him dying or anything like most of the silly fandom,  what I'm worried about is that his manga release chapters schedule has broken down into releasing fewer chapters in longer breaks. just look at the last two years at the bottom of this this


----------



## Rene (Apr 6, 2010)

Maybe Miura is looking for the secrect of immortality during his break. 

Anywyays yeah Guts at the start of the manga was more a Jerk with a golden heart, but remember that he also used the count's daughter to save his own ass.


----------



## Segan (Apr 6, 2010)

Yeah, survival comes before altruism, no surprise there. And all Guts needed was a moment to counterattack, and he knew the Count's daughter would provide him exactly that.


----------



## Bender (Apr 6, 2010)

^

I miss that Guts


----------



## jux (Apr 6, 2010)

Berserk has lost it's impact for me in latest chapters...i dunno


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Apr 7, 2010)

For me Berserk's still as epic as ever, the only thing that i could possibly complain about is the lax release schedule, but for epic artwork like Berserk's it's worth the wait :Zaru


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 7, 2010)

Berserkhawk z said:


> For me Berserk's still as epic as ever, the only thing that i could possibly complain about is the lax release schedule, *but for epic artwork like Berserk's it's worth the wait* :Zaru



I love Berserk's art but i read this for the story, if i want to see good art i go to a museum, so to me pretty pictures is not enough to make me forget that Miura makes us wait months for a chapter while he plays idolmaster.


----------



## yo586 (Apr 7, 2010)

I honestly feel that due to an epic Mangaka's extremely long release schedule, he got bored/tired.  Which is a shame, because Berserk is (to me) one of the best manga of all time.  But I wish I had gotten into it when it was a least somewhere near its completion.


----------



## Shrike (Apr 8, 2010)

Really too bad that the manga is being released this rarely. The thing is, writers/artists get bored at some point. I just don't get it though, if Miura is bored of Berserk, why isn't he rushing to finish it, but going around in circles in the story? 

I had hoped that we would be in Elfheim by now, so this (filler) island isn't really something I am truly interested in. Especially when it takes this long to release a chapter.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Apr 8, 2010)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> I love Berserk's art but i read this for the story, if i want to see good art i go to a museum, so to me pretty pictures is not enough to make me forget that Miura makes us wait months for a chapter while he plays idolmaster.



Don't get me wrong the story is what i read Berserk for, but for a story this good the artwork really helps to be as detailed as it is.


----------



## catchafire (Apr 9, 2010)

I took a three year hiatus from berserk...  In that time, maybe 4 - 6 chapters have been released...  Am I the only one seeing something wrong with this picture?!?  The management of the publication should retire his ass and put Berserk on a shelf.  That would be closure if enough for me...


----------



## Major (Apr 10, 2010)

Nah Miura takes far to long with his chapters.  I know he puts a lot of effort into it, but he tends to take far to many breaks.  I think Berserk is epic, but the longer it takes the more certain I am that this story will never be completed, so I'm starting to loose interest because of that.


----------



## Starburst~ (Apr 12, 2010)

Major said:


> Nah Miura takes far to long with his chapters.  I know he puts a lot of effort into it, but he tends to take far to many breaks.  I think Berserk is epic, *but the longer it takes the more certain I am that this story will never be completed*, so I'm starting to loose interest because of that.



 Nooo, I just have to see griffith get his come-upins!


----------



## cha-uzu (Apr 13, 2010)

People who've never drew pictures like Berserk may not realize that it doesn't take 3 months to draw a berserk manga of only 15-17 pages... 4 weeks maybe, if your a slow methodical artist. Some are grandous pictures, while others are just an eye, or teeth or something. It should not take as long as it has.


----------



## seaofjealousy (Apr 13, 2010)

catchafire said:


> I took a three year hiatus from berserk...  In that time, maybe 4 - 6 chapters have been released...  Am I the only one seeing something wrong with this picture?!?  The management of the publication should retire his ass and put Berserk on a shelf.  That would be closure if enough for me...



I honestly feel insulted that you say 6 chapters in 3 years when I posted the schedule in my previous post, on the released topic we have been getting 10 chapters/1 volume a year since 2006, which is around 1/2 of the pace Miura was releasing before.


----------



## firefist (Apr 13, 2010)

doesn't he have a team of assistants to help him out?


----------



## Blade (Apr 13, 2010)

who knows


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Apr 13, 2010)

Firefist said:


> doesn't he have a team of assistants to help him out?



Doesn't really sound like it.


----------



## tkROUT (Apr 13, 2010)

Firefist said:


> doesn't he have a team of assistants to help him out?



Well..the 1st page in recent chapter says 'Mirua Kentarou with studio Gaga' . Not sure what if it means a studio as assistant . May be sm1else can conform


----------



## Wade (Apr 23, 2010)

So you think Miura is lazy ?


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 23, 2010)

Wade said:


> So you think Miura is lazy ?



very much so.


----------



## Wade (Apr 23, 2010)

Why doesn't he get shitstormed like Togashi then. He's even worse than him.


----------



## tashtin (Apr 23, 2010)

Wade said:


> Why doesn't he get shitstormed like Togashi then. He's even worse than him.



cos when berserk does eventually come out it is near orgasmic.

and i dont understand people calling miura lazy, i guess they dont realise
that he has no assistants and does all the artwork himself; and not just crappy art like in hxh but the most jaw dropping detailed art you will come across in any manga.


----------



## Wade (Apr 23, 2010)

HxH art is not crappy. It feels very intense and epic. And making a manga is not all about drawing.


----------



## Muk (Apr 23, 2010)

so studio gaga is just him 'owning' a studio without any assistant for tax purposes?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 23, 2010)

Canute87 said:


> very much so.



**Looks at any double spread of Berserk.**

Oh yeah....the definition of lazy right there, folks....


----------



## cha-uzu (Apr 23, 2010)

tashtin said:


> cos when berserk does eventually come out it is near orgasmic.
> 
> and i dont understand people calling miura lazy, i guess they dont realise
> that he has no assistants and does all the artwork himself; and not just crappy art like in hxh but the *most jaw dropping detailed art you will come across in any manga.*



Shin Angyo Onshi had better art to me.

Even if he was by himself, it wouldn't take 3 months to draw 13 or 17 pages of pictures...
Not every panel is an epic 2 page splash.


----------



## Dog of War (Apr 23, 2010)

tashtin said:


> i guess they dont realise that he has no assistants and does all the artwork himself;



lol        no


----------



## firefist (Apr 23, 2010)

Deathbringerpt said:


> **Looks at any double spread of Berserk.**
> 
> Oh yeah....the definition of lazy right there, folks....



how many double spreads were in the last 5 chaps?


----------



## yo586 (Apr 23, 2010)

I feel as though the no assistants story was made up as a way to explain his tardiness with the story.  I think the manga rocks and the art is some of the best out there.  But no matter how meticulous you are, you should at least release a chapter a month.  

He probably has enough money from previous volumes and has decided to live a more leisurely life.  Its hard to blame him, but sucks that he didn't wait till the end.


----------



## Dog of War (Apr 24, 2010)

The latest chapters come emblazoned with "Studio Gaga" on them.

So, if he is in fact working without assistants, someone provide the source.

Or shut the fuck up.


----------



## Aldric (Apr 24, 2010)

Wade said:


> HxH art is not crappy. It feels very intense and epic. And making a manga is not all about drawing.



lol

Studio Gaga somehow makes me picture Miura working with a bunch of shovelfaced blonde trannies singing garbage pop songs


----------



## Bender (Apr 24, 2010)

*In South Park MJ voice* You people are ignorant and have doody in your souls


----------



## Gspot (Apr 24, 2010)

Serious question. Do you guys think Berserk is going to finish in our lifetimes? 

I mean, I think Berserk is one of the most breaktaking stories ever, but I also feel pretty fucking daunted by the fact that it's already been twenty years and we still know nothing about where this is all going. From the unexplored characters (all five God Hands, Skull King, Griffith's top guys, god knows how many future big characters), to the unforeseeable plot (are they going to reach Elfland, what is the future role of Caska, what of Guts' current nakama)... 

Anyone have any answers?


----------



## firefist (Apr 25, 2010)

I have my doubts. It would be nice, but as of now, there are no hints that miura makes more chaps a year.


----------



## Segan (Apr 25, 2010)

Gspot said:


> Anyone have any answers?


No one has, that's the problem.

He continues to draw an epic world, but the breaks just keep coming. Maybe Miura is getting tired to keep that level of details and double-spreads and feels, he needs a break from Berserk and so something else instead.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm reading it on animea here. Mangahut had it too,but it seems that site's no more. 

Or you could try the pimping thread here.



Aldric said:


> lol
> 
> Studio Gaga somehow makes me picture Miura working with a bunch of shovelfaced blonde trannies singing garbage pop songs



 

No wonder the chapters aren't coming.


----------



## Adagio (Apr 25, 2010)

I don't have permissions apparently to view the thread..
and animea doesn't seem to have all the chapters. o.O


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 25, 2010)

You have to apply in your user cp --> group memberships--> trading post members and wait till your request gets approved.

And anime has all the chapters. The numbers from 1 to 33 are the volume numbers not the chapters.


----------



## Adagio (Apr 25, 2010)

^ Okay thanks. Sorry for my stupidity


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Apr 25, 2010)

It's gotta come back soon, this hiatus has already been too long 

Wonder how many chapters it's gonna be till we see the inside of Griffith's palace?


----------



## Solon Solute (Apr 25, 2010)

Berserkhawk z said:


> It's gotta come back soon, this hiatus has already been too long
> 
> Wonder how many chapters it's gonna be till we see the inside of Griffith's palace?



Probably after the current arcs over.


----------



## James (Apr 25, 2010)

It'd be easier to estimate in years than chapters.

I'm guessing 3-4 years.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Apr 25, 2010)

Solon Solute said:


> Probably after the current arcs over.



I totally dig every arc Miura makes, but this one feels like filler, made worse by his slow releases 

There better be a big point to this island, like a new team member or something


----------



## Adagio (Apr 25, 2010)

Read 5 volumes today..  it saddens me I won't be able to read at this pace soon 
Berserker armour is awesome


----------



## Solon Solute (Apr 25, 2010)

Im currently on my third read-through.


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 26, 2010)

Berserkhawk z said:


> There better be a big point to this island, like a new team member or something


 
this was my initial theory, new member. since they will travel in a sea a lot, they need a member who excels in water based fights and environments. so far she looks totally eligible.

when is the next chapter anyway?


----------



## Muk (Apr 26, 2010)

sometime summer maybe, big maybe, if not then probably fall of this year


----------



## Wade (Apr 26, 2010)

Hey if the release pace doesn't get better, how many chapters will be released in the next 40 years ?


----------



## Muk (Apr 26, 2010)

well last year we had about 9 release per year, it may go down


----------



## Wade (Apr 26, 2010)

So assuming the release pace doesn't get better or worse, 360 chapters will be released in the next 40 years.

Do you think the manga will be finished in 360 more chapters ?

Or in 180 more chapters for the next 20 years.


----------



## Adagio (Apr 26, 2010)

^I'm pretty sure the author has realized long ago that with his current age and pace he's never going to finish the story.
Either he's going to quicken the pace of the storytelling which I can see happening, or he might altogether quicken his release dates  but who knows about that. 
Or maybe he doesn't give a darn and won't bother :ho

EDIT - Why are all the thread/post icons vegeta's?


----------



## firefist (Apr 26, 2010)

Mat?icha said:


> this was my initial theory, new member. since they will travel in a sea a lot, they need a member who excels in water based fights and environments. so far she looks totally eligible.
> 
> when is the next chapter anyway?



you're talking about the loli?
I dislike the loli boom this manga goes through. shirke is already enough.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Apr 26, 2010)

Solon Solute said:


> Im currently on my third read-through.


I'm on my fifth but who's counting :ho



Mat?icha said:


> when is the next chapter anyway?


No date's been given sadly so who knows 



Muk said:


> well last year we had about 9 release per year, it may go down


Thought it was eight releases?



Firefist said:


> you're talking about the loli?
> I dislike the loli boom this manga goes through. shirke is already enough.


Don't care much for loli's myself, but whatever keeps Miura happy 

You don't think the spell to give Casca her memory back will turn her into a Loli do you


----------



## firefist (Apr 26, 2010)

Berserkhawk z said:


> Don't care much for loli's myself, but whatever keeps Miura happy
> 
> You don't think the spell to give Casca her memory back will turn her into a Loli do you



 please no, I just hope Idol Master doesn't influence Berserk in any way.


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 26, 2010)

Firefist said:


> you're talking about the loli?
> I dislike the loli boom this manga goes through. shirke is already enough.


 
i am talking about how mangaka's forced to create child characters rather than adult. so as usual miura introduces another child and guess what, she is an eligible candidate for another recruitment. i am neutral about the idea, it's just a possibility.


----------



## Solon Solute (Apr 28, 2010)

All the more reason why Skully is likely Gaiseric.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Apr 28, 2010)

Solon Solute said:


> All the more reason why Skully is likely Gaiseric.



That picture was supposed to be of the previous owner of the armour, which we all knew was Sk anyway, not Gaiseric.

I personally beleive Sk is Gaiseric though


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 28, 2010)

I don't that's supposed to be a big secret and all...

I mean, the moment Zodd saw him with the Berserk armor, he pretty much told that Guts was wearing the old armor of Skullknight.

Meaning that Guts may one day become whatever the fuck Skullknight is nowadays.


----------



## Adagio (Apr 28, 2010)

What I would like to know about the SK is how he managed to get his powers/long age without seemingly becoming an Apostle or whatever.. 
Its been hinted that Gutts might follow his path, so perhaps the fact that his sword has gained special properties might be a hint that the sword and the behelith could be used to defeat Griffith.


----------



## Segan (Apr 28, 2010)

Berserkhawk z said:


> That picture was supposed to be of the previous owner of the armour, which we all knew was Sk anyway, not Gaiseric.
> 
> I personally beleive Sk is Gaiseric though


You have it all backwards. 

It was already established during the Griffith rescue arc that Skull Knight IS Gaiseric, the first emperor of Midland ever. That he is also the previous wearer of the Berserk Armor only hints at how he became what he is today.


----------



## yo586 (Apr 28, 2010)

Segan said:


> You have it all backwards.
> 
> It was already established during the Griffith rescue arc that Skull Knight IS Gaiseric, the first emperor of Midland ever. That he is also the previous wearer of the Berserk Armor only hints at how he became what he is today.



Well it wasn't fully established but heavily implied, and it was slightly less heavily implied that he was good friends with a godhand.

Another implication is that the armour slowly saps away your humanity, which probably has something to do with the immortality Skullknight has.


----------



## Solon Solute (Apr 28, 2010)

Segan said:


> You have it all backwards.
> 
> It was already established during the Griffith rescue arc that Skull Knight IS Gaiseric, the first emperor of Midland ever. That he is also the previous wearer of the Berserk Armor only hints at how he became what he is today.



Not to mention Slan refers to him as "Your Majesty" during the Qliphoth arc.


----------



## Wade (Apr 28, 2010)

Whatever men that will probably be answered in 10 years or so.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Apr 28, 2010)

yo586 said:


> Another implication is that the armour slowly saps away your humanity, which probably has something to do with the immortality Skullknight has.


Maybe although it's problably something to do with the elves, since Puck said he felt similar.


Wade said:


> Whatever men that will probably be answered in 10 years or so.


Miura will pick up his pace, im sure of it


----------



## Adagio (Apr 28, 2010)

I really doubt the manga is going to continue for 10 more years  its far more likely that the project is dropped or that Miura will quicken the storytelling/release more chapters :ho


----------



## Wade (Apr 28, 2010)

Is it what he seems to be doing to you ?


----------



## Adagio (Apr 28, 2010)

In the near future yes  right now he's just undecided.


----------



## firefist (Apr 28, 2010)

Berserkhawk z said:


> Miura will pick up his pace, im sure of it



How can you be so positive?


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Apr 28, 2010)

Firefist said:


> How can you be so positive?



As Berserk fans we have to be sometimes 

Who knows maybe Miura is spending his time on something Berserk related since it was the 20th anniversary?


----------



## Adagio (Apr 29, 2010)

Berserkhawk z said:


> As Berserk fans we have to be sometimes
> 
> Who knows maybe Miura is spending his time on something Berserk related since it was the 20th anniversary?



Color double-spread?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2010)

Adagio said:


> I really doubt the manga is going to continue for 10 more years  its far more likely that the project is dropped or that Miura will quicken the storytelling/release more chapters :ho



It will either continue for 10+ more years or be cancelled.

*In an interview a couple of years ago it was stated the story is like 60-70% done.*

If we assume this means the story is 2/3rd's over, then it took him approximately 20 years to do the first 2 thirds of the story, of which MOST of the time he was releasing at a constant pace of 1 chapter every 2 weeks (the old schedule, although he still bad occasional breaks).

*Story being 2/3rds over roughly means that he had around 450-500 chapters planned for total amount. Let's say roughly another 150 chapters on top of what we have.*

Now if we look at how even though he's been barely releasing chapters for 3 years, he hasn't sped up pacing at all, we can assume that means he has no intention to ever compromise quality to increase the pacing. That would mean that he's not likely to suddenly ever get a lot faster...and as he ages he's likely to get progressively slower anyway. He's already mid 40's.

For optimisms sake though let's assume he doesn't get slower and stays at a pace... of about 8 chapters a year. 

*Roughly 150 chapters left/roughly 8 chapters a year = 18-19 years left of Berserk manga. If we adjust for him getting slightly slower, round it up to 20 years. *


----------



## firefist (Apr 29, 2010)

James said:


> For optimisms sake though let's assume he doesn't get slower and stays at a pace... of about 8 chapters a year.
> 
> *Roughly 150 chapters left/roughly 8 chapters a year = 18-19 years left of Berserk manga. If we adjust for him getting slightly slower, round it up to 20 years. *



he probably will realise that he needs to speed up at some moment.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2010)

Firefist said:


> he probably will realise that he needs to speed up at some moment.



You think he's unaware of how long it's taking him to release his own manga and how much longer he has to go still?

I think it's a case of...he knows...but he probably can't motivate himself to go any faster.

I think everyone in life has had feelings of knowing they SHOULD do something quicker, but really can't be arsed.

Being mid 40's and having done Berserk since he was early 20's, I wonder if he just hasn't got the same drive he once has and just wants to keep going to "get it done someday".

*Anyway though, even if he did speed up to the pace he was releasing chapters 10 years ago (one every 2 weeks, with breaks every so often but not as many), it would still take him another 9-10 years to finish the story.*

For rational estimates made with sense, I'd put it like this.

Extremely optimistic estimate: 6-9 years
Optimistic: 10-14 years
Realistic 15-20 years
Slightly pessimistic: 20+ years
pessimistic: Never finished/Cancelled.


----------



## firefist (Apr 29, 2010)

I wonder if Miura secretly works on Berserk chapters, so that he can release 20 chaps at once


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 29, 2010)

That would be nice. Or releasing some chapters with 50+ or 100+ pages.:ho


----------



## Lord Kain (Apr 29, 2010)

James said:


> You think he's unaware of how long it's taking him to release his own manga and how much longer he has to go still?
> 
> I think it's a case of...he knows...but he probably can't motivate himself to go any faster.
> 
> ...





Sooo 10 year from now on and then Berserk Shippuuden ,right


----------



## Gspot (Apr 29, 2010)

I feel the need to express my love for all the panels in Berserk where Guts is going wild killing shit in a most feral, unbridled, and blood-rousing manner.

Like this. And this.

Feel free to roll the snowball, guys.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2010)

Firefist said:


> I wonder if Miura secretly works on Berserk chapters, so that he can release 20 chaps at once



Sure he regularly secretly works on them for months while on a break all the time.

Then releases all 3 of them at once!


----------



## Segan (Apr 29, 2010)

This is also pretty cool. Especially his facial profile afterwards, when he's stomping on a troll's face.


----------



## yo586 (Apr 30, 2010)

Segan said:


> This is also pretty cool. Especially his facial profile afterwards, when he's stomping on a troll's face.



I dig the panel right before that where he grinds his teeth.  You know its easy for him he just grinds in teeth in anger, not effort.  Badass.


----------



## Lightysnake (Apr 30, 2010)

Any estimated return time?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 1, 2010)

Lightysnake said:


> Any estimated return time?



Not at the time.


----------



## Lightysnake (May 1, 2010)

And here I expected something from Miura. More fool I


----------



## αshɘs (May 1, 2010)

I'm expecting a new chap around June/July.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (May 1, 2010)

αshɘs said:


> I'm expecting a new chap around June/July.



I hope so 

Hate it when Miura leaves us on a cliffhanger


----------



## James (May 1, 2010)

The only thing I'm really hoping chapters wise this year is that after we get 3 new chapters and then a break next time (which will undoubtedly be June/July time), I hope there's another time this year. :/

There's a risk that we only get two sets of chapters this whole year...like 6 chapters. That would be another step down and really show that the downwards trend of chapter releases is steadily worsening even more.


----------



## αshɘs (May 2, 2010)

312 and yes, MT is up to date with them.


----------



## shahrooz (May 7, 2010)

does anybody know how far the manga actually is at this point, like half way or less?


----------



## Ciupy (May 7, 2010)

shahrooz said:


> does anybody know how far the manga actually is at this point, like half way or less?



Oh don't worry,conservative estimates put the ending of this manga at least 20 years from now.

Just make sure to stay alive and in good health until then!


----------



## shahrooz (May 7, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Oh don't worry,conservative estimates put the ending of this manga at least 20 years from now.
> 
> Just make sure to stay alive and in good health until then!



holy shit
lol just looked at berserk on wiki i had no idea the manga was running for so long, well good thing im not that old so i should be okay, the author i believe will have a bigger problem


----------



## Snifflittlebird (May 10, 2010)

i wish, this manga would go faster 

can someone recommend me EPIC mangas, or even not epic, but still as good mangas?
thx, im really reading some crappy stuff lately...


----------



## dream (May 10, 2010)

Snifflittlebird said:


> i wish, this manga would go faster
> 
> can someone recommend me EPIC mangas, or even not epic, but still as good mangas?
> thx, im really reading some crappy stuff lately...



Ravages of Time.  Epic beyond belief.


----------



## αshɘs (May 11, 2010)

Snifflittlebird said:


> i wish, this manga would go faster
> 
> can someone recommend me EPIC mangas, or even not epic, but still as good mangas?
> thx, im really reading some crappy stuff lately...



Yeah. And the estimates on the possible ending (10+ years) in this thread don't make it any better either.

Some recommendations:
Battle Angel Alita
Blade of the Immortal 
Shin Angyo Onshi 
Vagabond 
Vinland Saga


----------



## Snifflittlebird (May 11, 2010)

where can i read those?


----------



## killedbydoorknob (May 11, 2010)

After re-reading Berserk again Caska sure was near raped a bunch of times. Something about her just makes every guy that meets her want to rape the shit out of her. 

Maybe its the lips?


----------



## shahrooz (May 12, 2010)

killedbydoorknob said:


> After re-reading Berserk again Caska sure was near raped a bunch of times. Something about her just makes every guy that meets her want to rape the shit out of her.
> 
> Maybe its the lips?



well the majority of the men in berserk, either rape women or atleast have rape tendencies, i think she just has bad luck honestly.

Or the lips ofcourse


----------



## Segan (May 12, 2010)

Dai Dreamer said:


> Ravages of Time.  Epic beyond belief.


Way too many players in the plot, which makes me feel like there's too little focus on everything. Not what I would be looking for in a good manga.


----------



## James (May 12, 2010)

shahrooz said:


> holy shit
> lol just looked at berserk on wiki i had no idea the manga was running for so long, well good thing im not that old so i should be okay, the author i believe will have a bigger problem



To answer your original question, a couple of years ago it was stated the manga was between 60-70% finished. In the last few years though we'll be lucky if we've moved 1% closer to the end.


----------



## Wade (Jun 3, 2010)

So it looks like a new chapter is not announced.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 3, 2010)

James said:


> To answer your original question, a *couple of years *ago it was stated the manga was between 60-70% finished. In the last few years though we'll be lucky if we've moved 1% closer to the end.



Last year actually.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 3, 2010)

And hear I thought you would post some good news on the new chapter.:sulk


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 3, 2010)

Damn still no new chapter


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Jun 3, 2010)

argh every time there is a new post in here my hopes are raised only to be crushed


----------



## Xion (Jun 3, 2010)

Thought there was a chapter!!!! 

Well not really, but I HOPEd though that didn't CHANGE anything.


----------



## Adagio (Jun 4, 2010)

Every once in a while I dig through the pages of this section hoping that this thread was posted with the new chapter but then my expectations are ruthlessly crushed every single time 

If it weren't for you epicness Berserk.. I'd truly say fuck you


----------



## Eldrummer (Jun 4, 2010)

Well, last chapter was at the end of february and Miura usually takes a 4 months-break, so I think we will have a new chapter by the end of this month.


----------



## Shrike (Jun 8, 2010)

Yeah, we should get about three chapters this summer. 

Yay?


----------



## hussamb (Jun 8, 2010)

^^^ i thought a new chapter is out


----------



## Eldrummer (Jun 8, 2010)

Just to explain what i said before, Miura usually takes a 4-months break after 3 consecutive chapters (The Young animal magazine is bi-weekly)


----------



## Eldrummer (Jun 8, 2010)

Heiji-Sama put this in RSF forum:

"Retour dans le Young Animal #13 en vente le 25 juin"


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 8, 2010)

No chapter?

*leaves*


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 8, 2010)

Eldrummer said:


> Heiji-Sama put this in RSF forum:
> 
> "Retour dans le Young Animal #13 en vente le 25 juin"



Fucking finally.

It means it's returning by the end of the month people. It's good news.


----------



## Fireball (Jun 8, 2010)

ohhhh yes!


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm hard right now...


----------



## Bender (Jun 8, 2010)

Give Miura a year and we'll see a new chapter in no time


----------



## Bender (Jun 8, 2010)

Btw here's the answer for the Berserk anime scans that were posted:

From Skullknight.net

The guys from NTV Japan (producers/licensers of the Berserk anime) were in our studio yesterday, and of course, John Sirabella (CEO of Media Blasters) finally was able to ask them face to face about a new Berserk TV series and about the pictures that were released. Here is the answer:

"We have the money and desire to create a new Berserk, but nothing is being done yet because Miura and Hakusensha have not decided which part of the story to do, and how many episodes it should run."

They did not refute the screenshots explicitly but it seems like they are most likely fake. From the way they described things, they haven't figured out the episode count, or the art style, or anything. All they confirmed was everything is in place to make a new anime, but nothing has been done yet.


----------



## Blade (Jun 9, 2010)

Gatsu is back?


----------



## Segan (Jun 9, 2010)

What does that mean?


----------



## Ice Cream (Jun 9, 2010)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

According to sk.net, its returning June 25th.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 9, 2010)

Good news, finally.


----------



## firefist (Jun 9, 2010)

If there are no news, stop bumping this thre-

.....

Oh snap, that's awesome


----------



## iander (Jun 9, 2010)

Awesome news!


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 9, 2010)

Thank god the wait was starting to hurt


----------



## Pompous (Jun 9, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Btw here's the answer for the Berserk anime scans that were posted:
> 
> From Skullknight.net
> 
> ...



So as with everything Berserk it's taking forever to get planned let alone released. Still, good news is good news.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2010)

Togashi goes on break and Miura comes back.  

I smell something fishy.


----------



## Bender (Jun 10, 2010)

*Berserk anime Susumu Hirasawa song plays in head*


----------



## Muk (Jun 10, 2010)

OH SHIT!!!! good news are good


----------



## Xion (Jun 10, 2010)

Perpetual Fail said:


> Togashi goes on break and Miura comes back.
> 
> I smell something fishy.



Are you suggesting that Miura's retarded fetal conjoined twin writes HxH? 

I was totally thinking that too.

So right now that twin is taking a break (probably attending an art class) so that Master Miura can return. 

I kid HxH, you know I love you a lot. But Super Gon and constant hiatuses are a no-no.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 13, 2010)

Can't wait to find out the story behind Isma


----------



## TicoTico (Jun 13, 2010)

Is 312 the latest chapter?


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 13, 2010)

TicoTico said:


> Is 312 the latest chapter?



It was the last one before Miura went on hiatus.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Jun 13, 2010)

New chapter coming? Good news is good news!


----------



## Blade (Jun 13, 2010)

Miura will come back for 3-4 chapters



then Togashi's hiatus will be over


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 13, 2010)

New Berserk? Most excellent news then.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 13, 2010)

i hope if they do decide to go through with doing the Berserk anime again that they try to emulate mirua's artstyle and try not to simplify it for animation. Also editing anything is out of the question.


----------



## Segan (Jun 14, 2010)

Unfortunately, that's not how anime generally works. Plus, emulating Miura's art style is just crazy hard.


----------



## Ero_Sennin (Jun 15, 2010)

I wouldn't mind if they kept the animation the same as the original Berserk (not one bit), but has there been any word as to what is being covered?  I would like to see Gatsu vs. Rosine (the moth apostle) in particular, .


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 15, 2010)

Ero_Sennin said:


> I would like to see Gatsu vs. Rosine (the moth apostle) in particular, .



That would be so cool 

I would also like them to go back and do the Wyald fight


----------



## Blade (Jun 15, 2010)

Berserk Armor  Guts vs Grunbeld

it would be one of the most epic moments ever


----------



## firefist (Jun 17, 2010)

Black Swordsman/Conviction & Millenium Falcon arc, ending the new Anime with Falkonia would be pretty sweet.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 17, 2010)

I haven't even watched the first anime, just saw some bits and heard some music (Susumu Hirasawa's _Gutts_ is my favorite of them).
They say it's too much watered-down. And neither Wyald nor Skull Knight features.smh


----------



## firefist (Jun 17, 2010)

Watch it. I also though it would suck, but it's quite entertaining.
The OST alone is incredibly great.


----------



## Fireball (Jun 23, 2010)

hm, seems spoilers or at least a preview for 313 is out but since mangahelpers and raw-paradise shutdown i have no idea how to get ahold of it.


----------



## Higawa (Jun 23, 2010)

Someone get me spoilers^^

Thanks Fireball , gonna do some research on the spoilers and try to find them.

edit: Mangahelpers is working for me
check the link for the information
seems like guts is fighting the monster from the ship

Translation: Chapter 65!


----------



## Fireball (Jun 23, 2010)

nope. mangahelpers isn't working for me =/

can someone upload/post the spoilers?


----------



## Muk (Jun 24, 2010)

translation is out:

Translation: Chapter 65!


----------



## Xion (Jun 24, 2010)

I WANT RELEASE!!!!!!!!!!!

*faps furiously*


----------



## Ice Cream (Jun 24, 2010)

Xion said:


> I WANT RELEASE!!!!!!!!!!!



Chapter 313 is out on thespectrum.


----------



## Fireball (Jun 24, 2010)

those villagers looked creepy as hell


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 24, 2010)

New chapter was awesome 

Link removed

No date for the next chapter though


----------



## Bender (Jun 24, 2010)

New chapter reminded me of Scooby-Doo on Zombie Island's idea

Ya know whole sacrifice people and what not.

Other than that really nice. 



Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> i hope if they do decide to go through with doing the Berserk anime again that they try to emulate mirua's artstyle and try not to simplify it for animation. Also editing anything is out of the question.



You know how impossible that is?

That's like trying to play Baseball and Basketball at the same time.

Shit it's like trying to draw a 300 foot highly detailed drawing of the entire solar system.


----------



## Ice Cream (Jun 25, 2010)

Fireball said:


> those villagers looked creepy as hell




*Spoiler*: __ 



If the villagers were tentacles, does that mean that it was
the 'sea-god' looking at the girl this whole time during her stay?

I wonder what the monster has planned for her...


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 25, 2010)

great chapter, the excitement is back again. gatts is in action
i had predicted that the new chick would be a new addition to the crew, still holding on to that idea.
god bless miura.


----------



## The Flying Gentleman (Jun 25, 2010)

Bender said:


> New chapter reminded me of Scooby-Doo on Zombie Island's idea
> 
> Ya know whole sacrifice people and what not.
> 
> ...



Baseball and Basketball? Baseketball? Well now this has to happen.


----------



## Kaiman (Jun 25, 2010)

I could have sworn Baseketball was the title and plot of some lame movie


----------



## Solon Solute (Jun 25, 2010)

Awesome chapter. Shits gettting really interesting really fast, and the next chapter should be crazy. Guts fighting dozens of fish people in the dark.


----------



## iamthewalrus (Jun 25, 2010)

lol page 12 scared the shit out of me

muira is just so good at what he does, its hard to hate on him for being lazy.

lol jk.  GOD MUIRA HURRY UP!!!


----------



## Bender (Jun 25, 2010)

Mat?icha said:


> great chapter, the excitement is back again. gatts is in action
> i had predicted that the new chick would be a new addition to the crew, still holding on to that idea.
> god bless miura.



That means two hoes for Isidro 

pek pek pek


----------



## Rene (Jun 25, 2010)

Bender said:


> That means two hoes for Isidro
> 
> pek pek pek



At this rate Isidro's gonna start his own harem of underaged women. 

Awesome chapter btw. 

No date for the next one.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 25, 2010)

Nice chapter.


no release date for next chapter?


----------



## samnas (Jun 25, 2010)

So Isma is a Merrow? It explains what Schierke felt about her ...

She just can't change into one, yet ...


No release date?????????????


----------



## Fireball (Jun 25, 2010)

Aazealh said:
			
		

> Berserk will of course be present in the next issue of YA.






......


----------



## Muk (Jun 25, 2010)

probably a coming of age thing with the merrows 

once they come of age they can change 

or maybe the sea god is at fault here why she can't change


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 25, 2010)

Berserk will be in the next YA 

Can't wait till next chapter, Guts is gonna get some killing done


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 25, 2010)

That sea god will be one big nasty looking son of a bitch.

Anybody remember deep rising and the mutated octopus? yeah.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jun 25, 2010)

...suddenly, *tentacles!* Thousands of them!


----------



## Kairouseki (Jun 25, 2010)

Hurry up and kill Dagon, Guts.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Jun 25, 2010)

Isidro is stealing the only loli of Guts harem:taichou

Finally more Guts berserk mode action


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 25, 2010)

SO i guess we'll see another chapter in about 6 months


----------



## Kairouseki (Jun 25, 2010)

No, Miura usually does a few chapters and then a hiatus.


----------



## firefist (Jun 25, 2010)

when's the next YA coming out?


----------



## Bender (Jun 25, 2010)

•Sharingan Squid• said:


> ...suddenly, *tentacles!* Thousands of them!



I demand naughty tentacles that try to violate Caska!


----------



## Rene (Jun 25, 2010)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> ...suddenly, *tentacles!* Thousands of them!


Tentacles and Lolis.

I see a plot.


----------



## Bender (Jun 25, 2010)

Wait,  you know what I take that back, I demand naughty tentacles violate Caska and Farenese!  

Loli's...... 

Yeah....No, I'm good


----------



## Fireball (Jun 25, 2010)

caska rape again? oh yeah, sure why not, it's been a while.


----------



## Malumultimus (Jun 26, 2010)

Did anyone really not see the "all the villagers are tentacles" thing coming, though? After they fight the kraken - whose tentacles can take the form of humans - they land on an island inhabited by people _who look just like the human-impersonating tentacles._

I will say Isma is getting more attention than I thought she would. Maybe she really will join the crew. But to be honest, as much as I love lolis, Guts is in dire need of some people who can actually...y'know...fight. 'Cause only 3 of them are reliable, despite having a crew of 9 if Isma joins.

Silat will join eventually, and Azan practically has, but that still isn't enough to take on Griffith's new crew. Especially if they tie Schierke up with Sonia instead of an Apostle.



Kaiman said:


> I could have sworn Baseketball was the title and plot of some lame movie



It had Matt Stone and Trey Parker, though.


----------



## Wade (Jun 26, 2010)

.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 26, 2010)

Fireball said:


> caska rape again? oh yeah, sure why not, it's been a while.



Its been so long since we've seen someone get fucked or raped in berserk. I think we're definitely long overdue. 

But if its anyone please don't let be any of the lolis!


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 26, 2010)

Thank god Miura's not on break yet, i need more Gutts action :repstorm


----------



## Solon Solute (Jun 26, 2010)

Berserkhawk z said:


> Thank god Miura's not on break yet, i need more Gutts action :repstorm



Miura releasing 1 chapter with such a cliffhanger at the end and then taking another break would be like him spitting in our faces.


----------



## Shrike (Jul 6, 2010)

I don't know. I did like the chapter (Berserk is always awesome), but it still feels like filler. Even that wouldn't bother me if the releases were more frequent. This way...I am just losing interest. I feel like waiting 20 years and checking Berserk again to see if it's finished.


----------



## Kairouseki (Jul 6, 2010)

How was it filler? The town started attacking the group.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jul 6, 2010)

Spike_Shrike said:


> I feel like waiting 20 years and checking Berserk again to see if it's finished.



By that point we'll be around the middle of Act One, no doubt. 

Try another few decades, and you may just reach the midway point...if you're lucky. Miura will probably be taking a break to play the Playstation 26 at that point, though.


----------



## Higawa (Jul 6, 2010)

Perhaps my grandchilren will see the end of Berserk


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jul 6, 2010)

With such detailed artwork i'm sure Miura's working on future chapters as we speak


----------



## Tandaradei (Jul 7, 2010)

I just started reading berserk yesterday^^


Is that manga really ongoing since 1990?
and how often come new translated chapters?


----------



## SasuOna (Jul 7, 2010)

hmmm loved the new chapter but at the same time loli not mermaid said that the townspeople were not monsters. Here we see they clearly are monsters so maybe this was due to the world's merging or something.

Also Rape in Berserk is so played out. I had my fill when Caska almost had it with the goat.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 7, 2010)

Tandaradei said:


> I just started reading berserk yesterday^^
> 
> 
> Is that manga really ongoing since 1990?
> and how often come new translated chapters?



Very very rare. Last years there was an average of 6 chapters per year release iirc.

So just take your time.^^


----------



## Tandaradei (Jul 7, 2010)

damn I hate it when chapters come only every few months...its the same shit with "souten no ken"

i cant wait that long xD


----------



## Noitora (Jul 7, 2010)

Problem with Berserk, mangaka arrogance


----------



## Saladynhawk (Jul 7, 2010)

Miura realese at least 8 episodes per year. 
314 spoilers are at mangahelpers. The title is "Tentacle people". 

According to SK.net, episode 315 will be in the next YA (July 23rd).


----------



## SasuOna (Jul 8, 2010)

3 consistent chapters 
I never knew it was possible
If only they reached the fairies the plot would actually be moving.


----------



## Fireball (Jul 8, 2010)

can't wait!


*Spoiler*: __ 



ghost ship climbing up the rocks :amazed


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 8, 2010)

Well, i missed the party for long enough, EG version is out.

Holy shit, that Call of Cthulhu double spread, fucking creepy.

And turns out Isma is not a sea witch but a sea creature...well kinda; I'm not seeing Miura going for a bad ending with her considering how overall cheery she and the story is lately but i also don't want her to join up with the group as we already have enough kids with the same pseudo - "comedy" disposition. At most i'm seeing Isma reuniting with her merrow mother, becoming one herself and guide Roderick to Elfhelm, speeding this whole thing up. This arc won't last much longer since it seems simple enough: "Big Lovecraftian monster in the island's ass, Guts kills it."


----------



## Bender (Jul 8, 2010)

Damn I can't believe I was wrong in calling Isma responsible for all of the villagers being fucked up in the head.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 8, 2010)

Isma lead me astray too,she smelled really suspicious


----------



## Xion (Jul 8, 2010)

Next chapter now!

The only remaining epic manga in the world.


----------



## Tandaradei (Jul 9, 2010)

Xion said:


> Next chapter now!
> 
> The only remaining epic manga in the world.



well there a still a few other epic mangas
but you are right anyway^^


btw I totally need a wallpaper with all the chibi-pukk
 emotions, he's so cute xD


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 9, 2010)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Well, i missed the party for long enough, EG version is out.
> 
> Holy shit, that Call of Cthulhu double spread, fucking creepy.
> 
> And turns out Isma is not a sea witch but a sea creature...well kinda; I'm not seeing Miura going for a bad ending with her considering how overall cheery she and the story is lately but i also don't want her to join up with the group as we already have enough kids with the same pseudo - "comedy" disposition. At most i'm seeing Isma reuniting with her merrow mother, becoming one herself and guide Roderick to Elfhelm, speeding this whole thing up. This arc won't last much longer since it seems simple enough: "Big Lovecraftian monster in the island's ass, Guts kills it."



EG version?


----------



## Tandaradei (Jul 12, 2010)

yes I finally rean all the 313 chapters 


so is 314 already out?


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 12, 2010)

thanx a lot. not much happens but still awesome chapter, the enemy has been shown to be very weak, why miura spends so much  time on this enemy i dont understand. i guess there's a contribution for the future story and we'll have to wait for that.


----------



## Saladynhawk (Jul 12, 2010)

Evil Genius


----------



## Solon Solute (Jul 12, 2010)

New chapter on July 23rd? Thats fucking great.


----------



## Solon Solute (Jul 12, 2010)

ch 4


----------



## hussamb (Jul 12, 2010)

what is the point of what had been writen at the end of the page??

ch 4


----------



## Rene (Jul 12, 2010)

Wait, did a giant ship just sail up a cliff and into the village?

Ah heck, it's Berserk. I'll roll with it.



Solon Solute said:


> New chapter on July 23rd? Thats fucking great.


Awesome if he lives up to it.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jul 12, 2010)

New chapter was awesome 

A chapter well worth waiting for, can't wait for the next one


----------



## James (Jul 13, 2010)

Solon Solute said:


> New chapter on July 23rd? Thats fucking great.



People really need to realise something. *This is the norm.*

Everytime Miura comes back, there's 3 chapters in a row, usually each of them 2 weeks apart.

But there is next to no chance of there being a date at the end of next week's chapter.

I'd say there's like a 70% chance after the chapter on July 23rd we'll have a break until November/December.

And no this isn't pessimism, just realism.


----------



## Tandaradei (Jul 13, 2010)

hey I got a question


what exactly is griffith aim and what makes him so "bad"

on the one hand he just saved the world and united demons and humans what, when you think about it makes him a goddamn superhero.

but on the other hand he's one of the god hand and the main antagonist...so what the hell is his real aim?


what made me think is also that the moment the emperor died and griffith kingdom was born dragons and demons appeared all over the world.

so was that a sideeffect of the destruction of the emperor or was it aprt of griffith/god hands plan?
When I think about it it makes no sense that griffith wants monsters to appear because he wants to rule his own kingdom...but the new monsters threaten his own people 


so what do you think?


----------



## cajunman380 (Jul 13, 2010)

> what exactly is griffith aim and what makes him so "bad"



His aim is that he wants to be king. See volume 12 and 13 if you want to see what makes him so bad........ but to surmise: responsible for the murder of his own band. rapes caska in front of Guts just to show him how "powerless he is", and works with beings that are in a way responsible for some fucked up things occuring in the manga. oh and he is basically been reborn as a demon lord in human form.




> on the one hand he just saved the world and united demons and humans what, when you think about it makes him a goddamn superhero.



Except it was all according to the plan laid out by the idea of evil (which is technically griffits "boss") it was setup like this so that people would follow Griffith and he would bee seen as a hero. (he could have ended Ganishka naytime he wanted but chose to prolong the conflict). Also... the only thing keeping the apostles from munching on the humans is Griffith. otherwise.... HUMAN FEAST. basically the people right now are the blind sheep.






> but on the other hand he's one of the god hand and the main antagonist...so what the hell is his real aim?



his aim is to be king. what the idea has in store. i dunno




> what made me think is also that the moment the emperor died and griffith kingdom was born dragons and demons appeared all over the world.



The worlds basically merged together. Thats what occured.




> so was that a sideeffect of the destruction of the emperor or was it aprt of griffith/god hands plan?



BOTH



> When I think about it it makes no sense that griffith wants monsters to appear because he wants to rule his own kingdom...but the new monsters threaten his own people



Griffith doesnt give a dam as long as he gets what he wants. His peoples are safely in falconia. he probably could care less about the rest of the world. He also has an army of aposltes who have been shown at times to be superior to some of these creatures.



> so what do you think?



There will be a large massacre at falconia sometime down the line. and Guts will one day give griffith the "buisness" a la dragon slayer.
__________________


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 18, 2010)

KARMA's a bitch aint it Femto


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 18, 2010)

Modified:

When Volume 35 is released I'm goin on a 4 year break hopefully by then their will be a Volume 36 & 37 + 1/2 of 38


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 18, 2010)

We're one chapter away for volume 35 actually.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 18, 2010)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Modified:
> 
> When Volume 35 is released I'm goin on a 4 year break hopefully by then their will be a Volume 36 & 37 + 1/2 of 38



This sounds like a wise idea.


----------



## kippp3 (Jul 18, 2010)

Was I the only one thinking this? BTW, is that the same guy who tried to carry Guts's sword (after Guts/Zodd vs Ganishka)? Does he even have a name? He's funny.


----------



## cajunman380 (Jul 18, 2010)

_Was I the only one thinking this? BTW, is that the same guy who tried to carry Guts's sword (after Guts/Zodd vs Ganishka)? Does he even have a name? He's funny.
_
I dont get what you mean but that person is magnifico. he is farneses brother and the one who set up the arranged marriage between her and Roderick (Farneses brother). Right now he is sort of comic relief but who knows what he will bring to the table in the future. He is kinda sharp at times.


----------



## Charade You Are (Jul 18, 2010)

kippp3 said:


> Was I the only one thinking this? BTW, is that the same guy who tried to carry Guts's sword (after Guts/Zodd vs Ganishka)? Does he even have a name? He's funny.



He's Magnifico, Farnese's brother.  He's the one who wants her to marry Roderick, the boat-captain.

Edit: lol cajunman beat me to it...Also, if I remember correctly, I think he is trying to seize power or something similar...


----------



## cajunman380 (Jul 18, 2010)

> Edit: lol cajunman beat me to it...Also, if I remember correctly, I think he is trying to seize power or something similar...



He was trying to up his standing with his dad by using Farneses marriage to Roderick as a barganing chip. He kinda screwed that up so his latest scheme is using Rodericks boat to conquer Elfhelm (LOL YEAH RIGHT!!!!!!!!)


----------



## Charade You Are (Jul 18, 2010)

cajunman380 said:


> He was trying to up his standing with his dad by using Farneses marriage to Roderick as a barganing chip. He kinda screwed that up so his latest scheme is using Rodericks boat to conquer Elfhelm (LOL YEAH RIGHT!!!!!!!!)



Yeah, I think the main reason Miura is keeping him around is because of the Farnese-Roderick plot thread that hasn't really been resolved yet.


----------



## kippp3 (Jul 18, 2010)

Makes him more of a troll. But he was trying to carry Guts's sword, right?


----------



## Tiger (Jul 19, 2010)

Whew, finally got caught up!

Any idea how close this story is to being over? Has there been any indication?


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 19, 2010)

^ I think there was an interview with Miura last year where he said the story is at 50-60%.

Now judging by the chapter releases in these last years the story will carry on for a long, long time.


----------



## Tandaradei (Jul 19, 2010)

αshɘs said:


> ^ I think there was an interview with Miura last year where he said the story is at 50-60%.
> 
> Now judging by the chapter releases in these last years the story will carry on for a long, long time.



20 more years to go^^


btw I was pretty surprised that roderik is actually a cool guy. at first I expected some stupid weakling but now he seems really usefull.

I hope he will stay with guts and co for a while


----------



## Twinsen (Jul 19, 2010)

Can anyone tell me how many chapters have come out since Schierke went to the Sea Gods cave?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 19, 2010)

αshɘs said:


> ^ I think there was an interview with Miura last year where he said the story is at 50-60%.




He said that it was about 60-70% done, which means many years ahead of us.


----------



## Saladynhawk (Jul 20, 2010)

Spoilers out at Mangahelpers.

There will be break after this episode.


----------



## yo586 (Jul 20, 2010)

Saladynhawk said:


> There will be break after this episode.



Well, at least he is consistent now.


----------



## Bender (Jul 20, 2010)

Magnifico is fucking hilarious 

The epic fail he delivered in Vrtiannis when he tried to have Farnese and Roderick marry had me LMFAOing so freaking hard.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jul 20, 2010)

Saladynhawk said:


> Spoilers out at Mangahelpers.
> 
> There will be break after this episode.



Another break 

Come on Miura, it can't be that hard to give us more than three chapters before a break can it?


----------



## Fireball (Jul 20, 2010)

well, this was to be expected.


----------



## Solon Solute (Jul 20, 2010)

Another break, huh?


----------



## Rene (Jul 20, 2010)

Another break.

The world has been restored to order once more.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 20, 2010)

Oh, another break.


As expected.


----------



## firefist (Jul 20, 2010)

wow, surprise surprise, another break.
did not see that coming.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 20, 2010)

It's been like this since 2 years, is everyone seriously surprised by this?


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 20, 2010)

Saladynhawk said:


> Spoilers out at Mangahelpers.
> 
> There will be break after this episode.



No.  No.  No. No.

DAAAMAMMNNNN YOOOO MIUUURRA!


----------



## Winzerd (Jul 20, 2010)

Figures, just when we had two chapters in a relatively short span.


----------



## Saladynhawk (Jul 20, 2010)

> It's been like this since 2 years, is everyone seriously surprised by this?



This.

New spoilers out. Damn. Slugs, slugs everywhere.


----------



## Solon Solute (Jul 21, 2010)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It's been like this since 2 years, is everyone seriously surprised by this?



How could anyone, who regularly follows Berserk be surprised about his constant breaks? Disapointed, sure, but surprised?


----------



## Rene (Jul 21, 2010)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It's been like this since 2 years, is everyone seriously surprised by this?



I don't think anyone who said 'another break' is really surprised by it.

We are just disappointed in Miura.


----------



## James (Jul 21, 2010)

Berserkhawk z said:


> Another break
> 
> Come on Miura, it can't be that hard to give us more than three chapters before a break can it?



I think what probably happens is he works on the chapters incredibly slowly for the entire time of the break, on and off, then when he gets to 3 he thinks "that should keep people happy for a little while again" and then has them published. 

Probably the only way we'd ever get more now is if the break was even longer.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 21, 2010)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It's been like this since 2 years, is everyone seriously surprised by this?



Not surprised. Only disappointed.


----------



## Solon Solute (Jul 21, 2010)

At least we know what Guts is fighting (for thouse who didn't already know).


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 21, 2010)

THATS IT I'VE HAD ALL I CAN STANDS AND I CAN'T STANDS NO MORE.... I'M HAVING MYSELF PUT IN CRYO FOR THE NEXT 25 YEARS. WHEN I WAKE UP THE SERIES WILL EITHER BE COMPLETE OR CLOSE TO COMPLETE.

LOL


----------



## Xion (Jul 21, 2010)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> THATS IT I'VE HAD ALL I CAN STANDS AND I CAN'T STANDS NO MORE.... I'M HAVING MYSELF PUT IN CRYO FOR THE NEXT 25 YEARS. WHEN I WAKE UP THE SERIES WILL EITHER BE COMPLETE OR CLOSE TO COMPLETE.
> 
> LOL



Or you will find Miura died in 2011 and that Naruto Shippuuden 3.5 Ultra is currently in fillers.


----------



## Ice Cream (Jul 21, 2010)

> I don't think anyone who said 'another break' is really surprised by it.
> 
> We are just disappointed in Miura.



After hearing about the death of a major inspiration for his work, 
Kaoru Kurimoto/Guin Saga, I'm sure that Miura is doing the best he 
can to finish up Berserk.


----------



## Xion (Jul 21, 2010)

Ice Cream said:


> After hearing about the death of a major inspiration for his work,
> Kaoru Kurimoto/Guin Saga, I'm sure that Miura is doing the best he
> can to finish up Berserk.



Or worse:

"Fuck! Maybe I should live and enjoy my life instead of working on this manga. More breaks!"


----------



## Ice Cream (Jul 21, 2010)

Xion said:


> Or worse:
> 
> "Fuck! Maybe I should live and enjoy my life instead of working on this manga. More breaks!"



Lol, well, he already spent 20 years of his life on this.
*20s to 40s*

He reportedly stated spending 15+ hours a day on the manga
so any chances of prolonging its completion could be a risk for his
health if he plans to return to it during the later years.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 21, 2010)

Xion said:


> Or you will find Miura died in 2011 and that Naruto Shippuuden 3.5 Ultra is currently in fillers.



WTH who the Fuck cares about Naruto anyway I'm talking about Berserk A Fantasy Classic here we might not see an end to.

sniff sniff


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 21, 2010)

Xion said:


> Or worse:
> 
> "Fuck! Maybe I should live and enjoy my life instead of working on this manga. More breaks!"



Actually, this seem to be the popular opinion in 2chan. Miura's recent, huge ass breaks seem to be like personal vacations rather than lazyness per se.

As a fan, that pisses me off but i can certainly relate, his release schedule was actually pretty fucking tight for a manga this detailed and being a professed work-a-holic, working too many hours a day, i'm not that surprised he's taking it easy.


----------



## Solon Solute (Jul 26, 2010)

Enjoy.

*Doubt*


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 26, 2010)

So this time is Guts Vs Davy Jones 
the art is unbelievable


----------



## SasuOna (Jul 26, 2010)

lol at I hate tentacles
Gutts uses that damn armor way too much
I swear hes gonna end up crippled


----------



## Bender (Jul 26, 2010)

I love it when Guts uses the power of the armor


----------



## Keigo (Jul 26, 2010)

Oh hey look, the mermaid thing was foreshadowed a while ago: 

Chapter 63

page 10, middle panel.   So maybe this won't just end up being a filler arc?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 26, 2010)

Keigo said:


> Oh hey look, the mermaid thing was foreshadowed a while ago:
> 
> Chapter 63
> 
> page 10, middle panel.   So maybe this won't just end up being a filler arc?



Look at the monster attacking a ship in that same book.

Looks familiar?


----------



## yo586 (Jul 26, 2010)

Woah good find!  I've read the manga so many times and not caught that.  Pretty cool how well planned this story is.


----------



## Arachnia (Jul 27, 2010)

'till next time made me cringe


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 27, 2010)

^ Yeah, but this is how he rolls 


Man, those fucking huge slugs. D:


----------



## firefist (Jul 27, 2010)

and now the wait begins.







again.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Aug 2, 2010)

New chapter was awesome 

Something tells me that Shierke won't get back quick enough to prevent Guts from attacking the group


----------



## Noitora (Aug 2, 2010)

That would be interesting, for Gutts to actually lose it on them, see how well Serpico can keep them alive.


----------



## Rene (Aug 2, 2010)

Noitora said:


> That would be interesting, for Gutts to actually lose it on them, see how well Serpico can keep them alive.



If their last fight is any indication ... (where Guts was in a disadvantaged position and not even going all out)

I predict Serpico's innards all over the place.


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 9, 2010)

So is the girl in the island an apostle?


----------



## Bender (Aug 9, 2010)

^

No she's a mermaid(?)


----------



## lHydral (Aug 9, 2010)

When is Idolm@ster 2 coming out? We're gonna be left with nothing for a year once that ships in Japan.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Aug 9, 2010)

Hopefully this hiatus only lasts a couple of months 

Things were starting to heat up as well


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## Ryus (Aug 11, 2010)

*Ok... I just finished reading Berserk* (first 8 volumes a year ago (life got crazy and I put it down due to lack of time), and all the rest over the last 2 days (plus rereading it all again)) *and I have to say...* Fantasia Arc , Falconia , and a bad redo of Pirates of the Caribbean . Oh and Skull Knight causing all that with his sword was just ... I honestly didn't see that one coming 

Interring possible new companion though  she fits the new arc good enough. Plus giving guts team their first human but not quite ally besides the elfs. Though that maybe a tad too early to assume she'll team up with them... but hey I doubt she'll want to stay on the island and for some reason I just believe Berserk just doesn't seem the series to kill off anyone with out notice... anymore. 

Yet berserk still seems to have lots potential... . How often does it come out... I seem to find three different answers wherever I look saying bimonthly, monthly, and irregular... I take it Berserk got delayed for a while, takes frequent breaks, changed magazines, or something else. 

The art has been AMAZING (but many design concepts for the monsters where just OK)... Now being a Claymore fan boy I kept hearing Berserk arts was better and didn't get it since the volumes I read weren't that great but once I reread it and the Golden Age arc was coming to a close... it's art started to really look OMG! To think before that I was thinking Claymore's art stood a chance against it based on the first 10 volumes I read of Berserk  Then again Yagi's been at Claymore half as long as Berserk has been running so Claymore is just about where Berserk was art wise ten years ago but there styles are so different it's kinda hard to really compare them. Sorry for that guys... up until now being a mostly anime guy I've not read much manga and none with this level of art before and am just using what I know to compare them. No offense meant by mentioning the other revenges story with swords set in Europe like setting with monsters.  

Speaking of that, sometime after Jill parted ways with Guts Berserk really seemed to go from amazingly brutal to... LOL with brutal stuff all the time. I was hoping for a darker tone and was really fearing all this magic stuff when it was introduced be before I knew it I was enjoying it. Still wish it was darker though... Sure truly DARK events happened to the people of the world all the bloody time, but not much happens to the main cast or supporting characters anymore... even the one off arc characters. The death of Flora was the last big one I really recall and like the end of Golden Arc it was "foretold" to the reader. 

Oh IMHO that ugly and fat knight can take off his helmet now and hopefully get some sort of enchanted item too like that ax Guts declined.  Sorry about forgetting his name it's 3am here and he's been so comedic of late his name is escaping me since I almost consider him nonessential. Plus I've been reading Berserk for so long without letting it settle in my mind.

I also want Caska's mind to return back so she can kick some ass... or for her to be left behind. But either way Farnese will have to step up her game... though I commend her for being on that path right now but a crazy arc mean crazier enemies and Guts might need someone else to save him from Berserking and/or the rest of the gain might need the backup of another magic user. 

Pondering what Griffith will do now that he's got his kingdom... clearly this guy has great plans than just achieving his dream. Plus pondering what the bleep the other god hands might be up too...

Enough rambling first impressions... sleep now... respond to replies (if any) later


----------



## Rene (Aug 11, 2010)

Ryus said:


> . How often does it come out... I seem to find three different answers wherever I look saying bimonthly, monthly, and irregular... I take it Berserk got delayed for a while, takes frequent breaks, changed magazines, or something else.


Lets put it like this, we'll all be glad if Miura manages to finish Berserk before he kicks the bucket.

Officialy Berserk is a monthly series, but Miura takes far too many breaks for it to be considered that. 



> Speaking of that, sometime after Jill parted ways with Guts Berserk really seemed to go from amazingly brutal to... LOL with brutal stuff all the time. I was hoping for a darker tone and was really fearing all this magic stuff when it was introduced be before I knew it I was enjoying it. Still wish it was darker though... Sure truly DARK events happened to the people of the world all the bloody time, but not much happens to the main cast or supporting characters anymore... even the one off arc characters. The death of Flora was the last big one I really recall and like the end of Golden Arc it was "foretold" to the reader.


Darker?

Berserk is already pretty damn gloomy. Nobody of us would want to live in Midland as anything, seriously. Guts finally managed to catch somewhat of a break for a while and after all of the shit he's been through, it's much deserved.

Also, it's arguably how much of break Guts is catching considering the armour he's now forced to wear all the time is pretty much the only thing keeping his body together. 

As for the comparison of Claymore and Berserk? I generally feel that Berserk is of a significantly higher quality than Claymore(no offense to you, in the end it's all personal opinion) and I personally feel that Yagi has been slipping lately in his writing of Claymore.

Claymore has had some pretty damn epic arcs, most of the arc up untill the fight in the north. After that one finished though, I generally felt that the story started slipping and it just couldn't hold my interest anymore. I feel that at the current time, Claymore has reached a slow point storywise. I mainly look past that because we have some possibly pretty epic things in the future. (Raki, the organisation, etc)

Priscilla as a whole though has started to really bore me as a villain.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 11, 2010)

> I generally feel that Berserk is of a significantly higher quality than Berserk


----------



## Rene (Aug 11, 2010)

Oh wow ...

I fail.


----------



## Ryus (Aug 11, 2010)

Rene said:


> Lets put it like this, we'll all be glad if Miura manages to finish Berserk before he kicks the bucket.
> 
> Officialy Berserk is a monthly series, but Miura takes far too many breaks for it to be considered that.



That sounds like he's either really old or in poor health.  and these breaks... hmm... wonder what he does with so many breaks...




Rene said:


> Darker?
> 
> Berserk is already pretty damn gloomy. Nobody of us would want to live in Midland as anything, seriously. Guts finally managed to catch somewhat of a break for a while and after all of the shit he's been through, it's much deserved.



Fully agreed... then again same goes for many other stories too. But I was talking about the tone with Guts party not the world, which I fully agree is dark enough



Rene said:


> Also, it's arguably how much of break Guts is catching considering the armour he's now forced to wear all the time is pretty much the only thing keeping his body together.



True, but it's also mellowing him and he's gaining friends by the minute. This is no darker a plot point than what I'm used to with Claymore. He used to have so much more internal conflict and raw emotion bursting from the seams but Guts seems to be healing to some degree. Due to having allies and taking care of Caska. The berserker armor IMHO is just forcing guts to make the final choice of moving on or staying trapped in the past by his rage. One will kill the story and one will progress it, so IMHO it's clear Guts will "mature" even more.

In terms of many characters internal struggles Guts's issues seem more resolved than let's say Clare in Claymore. I mean she is still obsessed with her revenge to the point nothing else matters (or at the very least assumes this is what she wants) when Guts made his choice long ago what was more important to him... at worst he's just revisiting his old feelings from time to time (which anyone in his position would) which is a far cry from where Clare is with her internal suffering and trauma. That's all I meant by not dark enough...

I don't know... I guess I just loved how bold Berserk was with Guts's attitude and feel it's been diluted a bit. Sure the Berserker armor adds tension and ups the tension to some degree but it feels a cheep way to move Gut's closer to healing while prolonging his Berserking. He can now struggle in combat (but doesn't have too) but has clearly mellowed more and more out of combat... To make matters worse the Bersek armor as a plot device could (but not necessarily) get repetitive. 



Rene said:


> As for the comparison of Claymore and Berserk? I generally feel that Berserk is of a significantly higher quality than Claymore(no offense to you, in the end it's all personal opinion) and I personally feel that Yagi has been slipping lately in his writing of Claymore.



I don't take offense to personal opinions.  After all I just stated something similar about the direction Berserk took after Jill. 



Rene said:


> Claymore has had some pretty damn epic arcs, most of the arc up untill the fight in the north. After that one finished though, I generally felt that the story started slipping and it just couldn't hold my interest anymore. I feel that at the current time, Claymore has reached a slow point storywise. I mainly look past that because we have some possibly pretty epic things in the future. (Raki, the organisation, etc)



I does have lots of potential with those plot points. I respect your opinion about Yagi losing his way but disagree... but this isn't the thread to discuss those opinions as much as I'd love to. I won't hijack this thread with Claymore plot direction debate, unless such talk here is the norm but I highly doubt that. So at the moment I feel it is off topic. 



Rene said:


> Priscilla as a whole though has started to really bore me as a villain.



Attitude or Godmodding? IMHO both are no worse that Griffith who is even more overpowered and  Griffith always attacking the enemy general himself even when they're human. 

Your right though that something either needs to change with Priscilla or she should die though. Her attitude right now has no long term purpose... where as Griffith had a goal all this time. Which now that he achieved I fear his character could go down hill, I'm interested to see what he'll do now though... no clear indication of what it is yet though... assume we'll find out in the next year or two


----------



## Rene (Aug 12, 2010)

Ryus said:


> That sounds like he's either really old or in poor health.  and these breaks... hmm... wonder what he does with so many breaks...


I think Miura's in his 40s at the moment, but that's not realy the point.  It's mainly because he gives us chapters so rarely. (for example, we're currently in a break again and before that we had two chapters before get a 4 month break or so)

As for what he does during his breaks? Idolmaster games. 

hey, as long as the art and story is good, I'm not complaining.



> Fully agreed... then again same goes for many other stories too. But I was talking about the tone with Guts party not the world, which I fully agree is dark enough


Well I think ultimately Berserk was set for this after the first few people joined Guts on his journey. 



> True, but it's also mellowing him and he's gaining friends by the minute. This is no darker a plot point than what I'm used to with Claymore. He used to have so much more internal conflict and raw emotion bursting from the seams but Guts seems to be healing to some degree. Due to having allies and taking care of Caska. The berserker armor IMHO is just forcing guts to make the final choice of moving on or staying trapped in the past by his rage. One will kill the story and one will progress it, so IMHO it's clear Guts will "mature" even more.


Well it's pretty much an inevitable change after Guts started travelling with other people. (People, not Puck. ) It's obviously part of Guts' character development and that it ultimately what makes Berserk so interesting. We see the struggle of a man who's got everything against him and how he's filled up with rage, yet he learns to deal with it slowly over the course of time.

It's true that previously Guts had much more rage and raw emotions. However, I think that the slow recessing of them is part of him opening up again to other people, something he hasn't done since the Band of the Hawk which is around 2 years ago? Then again even before that it's shown that Guts doesn't like what he's become, one obvious example is the scene where he cries after having killed the count in front of the count's daughter. Way back in volume 2.



> In terms of many characters internal struggles Guts's issues seem more resolved than let's say Clare in Claymore. I mean she is still obsessed with her revenge to the point nothing else matters (or at the very least assumes this is what she wants) when Guts made his choice long ago what was more important to him... at worst he's just revisiting his old feelings from time to time (which anyone in his position would) which is a far cry from where Clare is with her internal suffering and trauma. That's all I meant by not dark enough...


Well ultimately I think this is something that again was inevitable with Guts meeting new people and travelling with them. It's part of Guts' development and to show how far he's come. Guts learned not to let his issues get to him again and that there were more important things than revenge that he never took care of before going on his quest for revenge. This is the entire point of Guts' talk with Godo. (the blacksmith)

Guts decided to push his revenge aside, which is massive showing of strength of character. (But really, is there anyone who doubted Guts had that after the first few arcs? ) He did that so he could save Caska.



> I don't know... I guess I just loved how bold Berserk was with Guts's attitude and feel it's been diluted a bit. Sure the Berserker armor adds tension and ups the tension to some degree but it feels a cheep way to move Gut's closer to healing while prolonging his Berserking. He can now struggle in combat (but doesn't have too) but has clearly mellowed more and more out of combat... To make matters worse the Bersek armor as a plot device could (but not necessarily) get repetitive.


I don't see how this dilutes the attitude of Berserk. It's a story of a man struggling against fate. He'll go to the end of the world to complete his goal, except that his goal has been changed from revenge to saving Caska at the current time.

How is the Berserker armour a cheap plot device? It was something that Guts needed and it wasn't just introduced to add tension, it was there as an upgrade that Guts required to fight apostles. It might seem to make his fights easy, but it's a dangerous upgrade and each time he uses it Guts' body takes wounds that he might not ever properly recover from.

The beast has just been amplified by the Berserker armour as well, it was there before, but now it has started to show up as a personification as well.



> I does have lots of potential with those plot points. I respect your opinion about Yagi losing his way but disagree... but this isn't the thread to discuss those opinions as much as I'd love to. I won't hijack this thread with Claymore plot direction debate, unless such talk here is the norm but I highly doubt that. So at the moment I feel it is off topic.[/quote
> Well this topic moves at an incredibly slow pace due to Miura's infrequent releases, so I doubt people'll mind.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Munken (Aug 16, 2010)

Scantlator

has this shit been posted yet? jesusfuckingchrist


----------



## James (Aug 16, 2010)

^That was stunning.

It's not the first Berserk manga music video I've seen, but it's certainly the best in terms of technical mastery and sheer amount of effort that's went into the editing.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Aug 16, 2010)

Munken said:


> Scantlator
> 
> has this shit been posted yet? jesusfuckingchrist



That was epic :amazed


----------



## korpus (Aug 16, 2010)

Munken said:


> here
> 
> has this shit been posted yet? jesusfuckingchrist


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Aug 22, 2010)

Has anyone read the Wild mass Guessing page on TV tropes? Some of it's quite funny actually.


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Sep 12, 2010)

Can't believe I got BEHIND in this. Guess it helps to get into a dozen other manga from the beginning.

Is Miura really gonna go that route again? I doubt he's gonna have another child Apostle...like thing. But the girl's going to come into play at some point.


----------



## Xion (Sep 12, 2010)

God Movement said:


> kthxbai    .



Wow you're cool.

Don't be a hater.

Thought there was a new chapter.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Sep 12, 2010)

I thought this was news of a new chapter


----------



## Shrike (Sep 12, 2010)

Bumping.

Also, fuck. No chapter. This way Miura will die before he finishes these mundane almost filler chapters. Need Elfheim and Casca regaining her memories. Need plot moving on instead of hacking and slashing a few sea gods.


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 12, 2010)

There's a big chance Caska won't regain her memories. Remember what Skull Knight said to Gutts, that what if she doesn't want it, and in this condition she's actually happy while regaining her memories would just cause her pain.


----------



## Wade (Sep 15, 2010)

No. Still no chapter.


----------



## Blinky (Sep 15, 2010)

Yeah thanks for that Wade


----------



## Ƶero (Sep 15, 2010)

oh shit I just caught up....Berserker armor back in action, EPICness personified 

Now to wait an eternity until the next chapter...


----------



## 8 (Sep 15, 2010)

^welcome to the club.


----------



## Ƶero (Sep 15, 2010)

^  



Munken said:


> here
> 
> has this shit been posted yet? jesusfuckingchrist



DAMN, not too into the music but that was freakin awesome :0


----------



## Wade (Sep 25, 2010)

Usually Berserk comes back in January.


----------



## cajunman380 (Sep 25, 2010)

berserk will return on october 8th. check out skullknight.net for info


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Sep 25, 2010)

cajunman380 said:


> berserk will return on october 8th. check out skullknight.net for info



You wouldn't mind posting a link to the page, i couldn't even find a sliver of information on it?


----------



## 8 (Sep 25, 2010)

^awesome! 8 october is not too far away.


----------



## Lightysnake (Sep 25, 2010)

And then goes away again on the 22nd...


----------



## firefist (Sep 25, 2010)

links pls.


----------



## cajunman380 (Sep 25, 2010)




----------



## Berserkhawk z (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks you very much, truly awesome news


----------



## Blade (Sep 26, 2010)

Yes!. Yes.!


----------



## Random Member (Sep 27, 2010)

For those of you interested in the anime, Berserk is getting a new anime project.



> The wraparound jacket band on the 35th volume of Kentarou Miura's Berserk fantasy manga is announcing this month that a new anime project is launching. More information will be provided in Hakusensha's Young Animal magazine and the affiliated Young Animal Web site.



Source:


----------



## Solon Solute (Sep 27, 2010)

Random Member said:


> For those of you interested in the anime, Berserk is getting a new anime project.
> 
> 
> 
> Source:



Holy fuck! Yes!


----------



## Cibo (Sep 27, 2010)

Glad to hear it! Will it be a second season? (After eclipse?) Or will they redo it completely?


----------



## Oxymoron (Sep 27, 2010)

Just want to say: FUCK YEA!


----------



## Fireball (Sep 27, 2010)

HOLY FUCKING SHITFACE!


----------



## Higawa (Sep 27, 2010)

OMG NEW ANIME PROTECT!
IM GONNGA DIE!!!!

and new chapter soon 

3 days before my bday


----------



## Jesus (Sep 27, 2010)

Random Member said:


> For those of you interested in the anime, Berserk is getting a new anime project.
> 
> 
> 
> Source:


----------



## firefist (Sep 27, 2010)

SUUUUUUUPER NEWS!

SUSUMU HIRASAWA FOR OST!


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Sep 27, 2010)

Holy fucking holy shit, that's some of the best news i have heard in ages


----------



## Blade (Sep 27, 2010)

It's Berserk's year it seems.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 27, 2010)

Looks like this announcement

.....has driven everyone 

BERSERK!


----------



## Random Member (Sep 27, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Looks like this announcement
> 
> .....has driven everyone
> 
> BERSERK!





The new anime's  is up btw, though not much there yet.


----------



## Ƶero (Sep 27, 2010)

Random Member said:


> For those of you interested in the anime, Berserk is getting a new anime project.
> 
> 
> 
> Source:



FUCK YEAH! 

This shit just made my day.


----------



## TSC (Sep 27, 2010)




----------



## SAFFF (Sep 27, 2010)

They better not edit it to hell like they did the original anime!


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 27, 2010)

Well if is going to air on TV, they don't have any choice...


----------



## 8 (Sep 27, 2010)

i hope they start all over again. from chapter one. but this time around follow the manga more closely.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Sep 27, 2010)

This has to be the best Berserk news in years, I hope they make it epic enough.


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Sep 27, 2010)

inb4 they troll everyone and it is just a special episode.


----------



## Rowel (Sep 27, 2010)

Also, new announcement from the official twitter account that just got made,  :


Translated, that's


Also, the main site's been updated and there seems to be release dates for several commercials in the coming month:


----------



## Lord Omnicent (Sep 28, 2010)

$Naruto19$ said:


> inb4 they troll everyone and it is just a special episode.



Close ,but not there yet....

From the NeoGAF thread:


> Seems like 'Berserk' is Studio 4°C and *full CG anime* (Kitakubo's twitter).



Well if it looks better (or equal) to Appleseed (with better animation) I think I could go for this.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Sep 28, 2010)

Just give me more Berserk chapters and I'm fine, it seems like the series will never end


----------



## Lord Omnicent (Sep 28, 2010)

Ralphy♥ said:


> Just give me more Berserk chapters and I'm fine, it seems like the series will never end



So true 
If the story finishes in the next 17 years I'll be content (considering I'll be 40 by then   )


----------



## Random Member (Sep 28, 2010)

A short commercial is out for the new anime project.

Oh snap


----------



## Lord Omnicent (Sep 28, 2010)

Random Member said:


> A short commercial is out for the new anime project.
> 
> Oh snap



[start beat]
I open the link and watch the vid and I Jizzed in my pants
[/end beat]

So short and such a cocktease, but oh so delicious


----------



## Blade (Sep 28, 2010)

Random Member said:


> A short commercial is out for the new anime project.
> 
> Oh snap



Damn.

720p or 1080p version is gonna be just epic.


----------



## Random Member (Sep 28, 2010)

Also up on YouTube thanks to ChocolateBar999


----------



## Fireball (Sep 28, 2010)

my pc is crashing. apparently too much testosterone.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Sep 28, 2010)

After waiting almost 20 years Berserk returns to TV.... This time the series will end with The Millennium Falcon Arc... laughs sarcastically but its true it will.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Sep 28, 2010)

Random Member said:


> Also up on YouTube thanks to ChocolateBar999


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Sep 28, 2010)

Well look at the bright side we can look at the cake and eat it at the same time now...


----------



## Lightysnake (Sep 28, 2010)

Well, we're getting SOMETHING


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Sep 29, 2010)

Sometimes you get a series, Sometimes you get Nothing, Sometimes you get a Chapter, Sometimes you get Nothing, Sometimes you get a series, Sometimes you get NOTHING.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 29, 2010)

**Isma with blue hair**

Meh.


----------



## 8 (Sep 29, 2010)

it seems like it will indeed start over again. that part in the preview was already covered by the previous berserk anime.


----------



## Fireball (Sep 29, 2010)

the first scene is griffith in his reborn armor while guts has his black swordsman equipment. there is a good chance this will go past eclipse.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Sep 29, 2010)

Fireball said:


> the first scene is griffith in his reborn armor while guts has his black swordsman equipment. there is a good chance this will go past eclipse.


This.
Guts also has one eye and his arm canon in the trailer. Its most likely this scene

*Spoiler*: __ 



I couldn't find the manga, but this is pretty much the same thing[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uui6sFKqFXE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 8 (Sep 29, 2010)

at first i thought it was the scone where guts left the band of the hawk.

but it seems its much further into the story. my guess is that its just a fantasy scene not to be included in the anime.


----------



## Dark Travis (Sep 29, 2010)

8 said:


> at first i thought it was the scone where guts left the band of the hawk.


No, you were correct the first time, it is indeed the scene of Guts leaving.  The clothes, weapons and the manner in which Guts strikes Griffith are all the same.

Basically all 3 parts of the commercial are all from completely different scenes.


----------



## Delta Shell (Sep 30, 2010)

Random Member said:


> Also up on YouTube thanks to ChocolateBar999


----------



## Jesus (Sep 30, 2010)

Dark Travis said:


> No, you were correct the first time, it is indeed the scene of Guts leaving.  The clothes, weapons and the manner in which Guts strikes Griffith are all the same.
> 
> Basically all 3 parts of the commercial are all from completely different scenes.



That's what I was thinking as well. Looks like it will start from the beginning again then?


----------



## Dream Brother (Sep 30, 2010)

The only way I can see it working is if it _does_ start from the beginning...even then, it will probably be quite diluted when compared to the far gorier manga. To be honest, I'm not interested in seeing any of the post-Eclipse stuff animated, anyway -- most of the series after that point bored me. I did enjoy the reunion on the hill of swords, though. Very cinematic, that one, and I could imagine it coming out well in animation.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Sep 30, 2010)

I can see Wayde and the stuff from the Conviction arc beeing toned down for TV but uncut on DVD


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Sep 30, 2010)

People might be tramautized by animated Orgies.


----------



## .access timeco. (Sep 30, 2010)

The anime will not only be anywhere as gore as the manga, but will probably not be anywhere close to the old anime as well.

Let's hope it will not go directly on TV, so maybe the censorship will not be that hard. I would love if they treated Berserk like... I don't know... almost like a hentai, so we could have all the scenes untouched.
But, well, it is still something! I am glad enough I will finally see Serpico, Nina and the Falconia arc finally animated.
And although he became annoying since the Schierke arc, I hope they include Puck this time.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Sep 30, 2010)

If they treat the sex scenes like they did in the Gantz anime it won't be quite so bad


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Sep 30, 2010)

.access timeco. said:


> The anime will not only be anywhere as gore as the manga, but will probably not be anywhere close to the old anime as well.
> 
> Let's hope it will not go directly on TV, so maybe the censorship will not be that hard. I would love if they treated Berserk like... I don't know... almost like a hentai, so we could have all the scenes untouched.
> But, well, it is still something! I am glad enough I will finally see Serpico, Nina and the Falconia arc finally animated.
> And although he became annoying since the Schierke arc, I hope they include Puck this time.



I hope they come out with uncensored DVD's or something; I rarely buy anime dvd's but I'd gobble up a new uncensored Berserk like a $2 whore.


----------



## Random Member (Sep 30, 2010)

The second commercial for the new anime project is out. 

Oh snap


----------



## 8 (Sep 30, 2010)

^whoa! great animation.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Sep 30, 2010)

Fullmetalthis said:


> I hope they come out with uncensored DVD's or something; I rarely buy anime dvd's but I'd gobble up a new uncensored Berserk like a $2 whore.



Would you like your tip now or later?


----------



## Ƶero (Sep 30, 2010)

Random Member said:


> The second commercial for the new anime project is out.
> 
> Oh snap


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Sep 30, 2010)

They were to Legit to quite hey hey hey its B-b-b-b-berserk


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Oct 1, 2010)

Zero? said:


> So I guess this confirms that those old leaked pics were legit ?



Thought the exact same thing when i saw the new trailer 

I was kind of pissed off seeing how they animated apostle Zodd, but I'm kinda warming up to it now


----------



## Ƶero (Oct 1, 2010)

Berserkhawk z said:


> Thought the exact same thing when i saw the new trailer
> 
> I was kind of pissed off seeing how they animated apostle Zodd, but I'm kinda warming up to it now



Yeah, the CG is nice and all but maybe it's a bit too CG. I know it'd be hard to keep up with Miura's art but I still hope they can get as close as possible.
This whole thing has me buzzing :WOW


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Oct 1, 2010)

Zero? said:


> Yeah, the CG is nice and all but maybe it's a bit too CG. I know it'd be hard to keep up with Miura's art but I still hope they can get as close as possible.
> This whole thing has me buzzing :WOW



Yeah I'd watch it even if it was done entirely in finger painting, a little questionable CG won't stop me


----------



## Ƶero (Oct 1, 2010)

Berserkhawk z said:


> Yeah I'd watch it even if it was done entirely in finger painting, a little questionable CG won't stop me



True say, at least we're getting something after all this time.

I will actually fangasm if we get to see the berserker armor animated and I'll get a new set


----------



## Adagio (Oct 1, 2010)

The last few pages of this thread have made my insides tingle with anticipation and sexual arousal


----------



## Random Member (Oct 1, 2010)

Third commercial for the new anime project is out. Viewable below.

Oh snap


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 1, 2010)

I uploaded it onto YouTube for those who can't access Nico
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qWibBuWvZbA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Oct 1, 2010)

I want the commercial BGM now!


----------



## Adagio (Oct 1, 2010)

Wait so its all CG?  I was wishing for some kickass art.. since I prefer that to CG :\


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Oct 1, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> I uploaded it onto YouTube for those who can't access Nico
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qWibBuWvZbA[/YOUTUBE]



That is a very sexy trailer, and quelled any possible doubt i might have had about it's awesomeness


----------



## Ƶero (Oct 1, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> I uploaded it onto YouTube for those who can't access Nico
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qWibBuWvZbA[/YOUTUBE]



JIZZ IN MY PANTS


----------



## Ice Cream (Oct 1, 2010)

Impressive Behelit animation. O.o

...and Caska. 



Zero™ said:


> So I guess this confirms that those old leaked pics were legit ?



You mean these?







From the last image, nudity/gore doesn't seem to be heavily
censored but I'm sure that the hardcore elements (showing
people walking around a tree with their intestines nailed to it,
fully displaying caska's rape, the baby's intestines in the
burning pot, ect.) would be altered.


----------



## Just Blaze (Oct 1, 2010)

It doesn't look that good.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 1, 2010)

Look guys we're getting a brand spanking Berserk after all this time that looks to be longer than the 1st staking. Are there going to be edits "sure" are things going to be toned down a decible for tv "yes" are we going to get the Millennium Falcon chapter this time "YES".


----------



## Indignant Guile (Oct 1, 2010)

The first anime had censoring for some of grittier scenes so this should be expected. I loved the metaphor of Guts getting raped in the anime.





Hey, that sounds awkward..


----------



## Tandaradei (Oct 2, 2010)

awwwww the quality is so awesome!

when will the anime start?


----------



## Blade (Oct 2, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> I uploaded it onto YouTube for those who can't access Nico
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qWibBuWvZbA[/YOUTUBE]




Great.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Oct 3, 2010)

Apparently somebody on SK.net made a mistake, their won't be a new Berserk chapter on the 8th guys


----------



## Wade (Oct 3, 2010)

^


----------



## 8 (Oct 3, 2010)

Berserkhawk z said:


> Apparently somebody on SK.net made a mistake, their won't be a new Berserk chapter on the 8th guys


this is a joke right?


----------



## Lightysnake (Oct 3, 2010)

Of course not. That'd just be too easy for that lazy fuck.


----------



## cajunman380 (Oct 3, 2010)

some additional information from skullknight.net. Volume 35 contains a preview of the next chapter so we know that its done. It just hasnt been released yet. The magazine that comes out the 8th will have more info on the berserk anime


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Oct 3, 2010)

8 said:


> this is a joke right?



Sadly not 

But hey the new Berserk anime is good news


----------



## Adagio (Oct 3, 2010)

What the fuck. Im starting to wonder if I'll have kids by the time this series is over.


----------



## CetLot (Oct 3, 2010)

maybe you will,
maybe all of us will


----------



## Dream Brother (Oct 3, 2010)

I actually wouldn't be surprised. Miura has apparently said that he was greatly inspired by The Guin Saga, which (according to Wiki) has been _'in continuous publication since 1979. A record 100 volumes were originally planned, but as of the author's death in May 2009 the total stands at 126 volumes'_.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 3, 2010)

Dream Brother said:


> I actually wouldn't be surprised. Miura has apparently said that he was greatly inspired by The Guin Saga, which (according to Wiki) has been _'in continuous publication since 1979. A record 100 volumes were originally planned, but as of the author's death in May 2009 the total stands at 126 volumes'_.



I sadly can see this happening to Mirua, Togashi, the BAA author and every other fucker who's producing chapters at a snails pace.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 3, 2010)

I can see us all in an Old Folks Home instead of yellin where's my cane its where's my chapter


----------



## Oxymoron (Oct 4, 2010)

Of course you'll have kids by the time Miura finishes Berserk...on the other hand he is still only 44 so a long way until we start worrying about his well being.


----------



## CetLot (Oct 4, 2010)

Hahahaha I love where this thread is going


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 4, 2010)

I think i'm about to already have a kid and half of these manga came out before i was born.

Sweet jesus.


----------



## Jesus (Oct 4, 2010)

Adagio said:


> What the fuck. Im starting to wonder if *I'll have kids by the time this series is over.*





what's funny is that this will most probably turn out to be true for most people posting in this thread.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Oct 4, 2010)

Adagio said:


> What the fuck. Im starting to wonder if I'll have kids by the time this series is over.



I know its going to be true for me. Fucking manga has been going about as long as I've been alive too.


----------



## Rene (Oct 4, 2010)

But at least it's awesome.


----------



## Random Member (Oct 4, 2010)

The 5th and final commercial for the new anime project was released. It features the Skull Knight.


----------



## Fireball (Oct 4, 2010)

skullo


----------



## neostar8710 (Oct 4, 2010)

when is the anime coming out?


----------



## Indignant Guile (Oct 4, 2010)

Fucking Skullknight....get hype.


----------



## Fireball (Oct 4, 2010)

neostar8710 said:


> when is the anime coming out?



no release date given yet.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 4, 2010)

From the Darkness it came....

Berserk Volume 35(Jcafe upload)
Mediafire


----------



## Saladynhawk (Oct 5, 2010)

Posters:

Metin2 Gold
Metin2 Gold

316 preview:

Metin2 Gold


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 5, 2010)

Someone in that group is going to be maimed by Gatts before he is stopped


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 5, 2010)

I really don't like the pirates. I hope Gutts cleaves them a new one next chapter.


----------



## Ƶero (Oct 5, 2010)

Random Member said:


> The 5th and final commercial for the new anime project was released. It features the Skull Knight.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Oct 5, 2010)

Random Member said:


> The 5th and final commercial for the new anime project was released. It features the Skull Knight.


----------



## cajunman380 (Oct 5, 2010)

FYI, according to skullknight.net berserk will resume publication on the 23rd. Now I know some people may question the source, but the information comes straight from the official berserk twitter page plus the fact we have a preview of it  in volume 35.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 5, 2010)

yeah, the pirates are kinda annoying. I hope Gutts rapes them all in comedic fashion.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 5, 2010)

The Pirates start singing when all of a sudden Gatts massacres them.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Oct 5, 2010)

cajunman380 said:


> FYI, according to skullknight.net berserk will resume publication on the 23rd. Now I know some people may question the source, but the information comes straight from the official berserk twitter page plus the fact we have a preview of it  in volume 35.



Been keeping up to date on the twitter page myself 

The 23rd isn't so bad at least it's coming back


----------



## soulnova (Oct 7, 2010)

Berserk's twitter? Would care to share the link? I would be in your debt, my good sirs.

Also, this is a good time to hope for my avatar to happen. LOL


----------



## Random Member (Oct 7, 2010)

^


----------



## Twinsen (Oct 7, 2010)

Random Member said:


> The 5th and final commercial for the new anime project was released. It features the Skull Knight.


----------



## Shrike (Oct 9, 2010)

Any news? I thought the chapter was supposed to be out on 8 of Oct? /scratchhead.

Too lazy to read pages back, tl;dr. 

But FUCK YEAH new Berserk anime that looks awesome as fuck.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Oct 9, 2010)

Spike_Shrike said:


> Any news? I thought the chapter was supposed to be out on 8 of Oct? /scratchhead.



Release date's been bumped up to 23rd of October


----------



## Shrike (Oct 9, 2010)

Berserkhawk z said:


> Release date's been bumped up to 23rd of October



Well, it's not that it's a surprise. Waiting for Berserk is like waiting on a graveyard to see a ghost. Not to mention that I dislike the current chapters and I just want to see the plot move on. 
Seems that moving the plot takes a few years for Miura though.


----------



## Turrin (Oct 9, 2010)

Is there any release date on the Anime yet; i haven't been this hyped in a long time, the CGI and the music looks/sounds incredible


----------



## Apotheosis (Oct 9, 2010)

Whatever happened to that kid Casca and the gang found on the beach?


----------



## cajunman380 (Oct 9, 2010)

Since it happened a while back I wont post it as a spoiler but the kid vanished after Guts first fight with the Makara on the beach.


*Spoiler*: __ 



There is evidence that states that the kid is actually Griffith himself. The kid took over during the full moon to visit his parents


----------



## Wade (Oct 16, 2010)

Hey. New chapter is next week. Are you hyped or what.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 16, 2010)

Full Page only no Dialogue


----------



## Ƶero (Oct 16, 2010)

Wade said:


> Hey. New chapter is next week. Are you hyped or what.



....

:WOW


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Oct 16, 2010)

Can't wait


----------



## Oceania (Oct 16, 2010)

Hi everyone, I'm new here and a fan of Berserk! Anyway I'm nearly caught up on the manga just 2 chapters left 2 read. Anyway when can we start 2 see some new chapters?


----------



## Wade (Oct 16, 2010)

Next week.


----------



## Oceania (Oct 16, 2010)

Wade said:


> Next week.



Alright thanks for the answer!


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 16, 2010)

cajunman380 said:


> Since it happened a while back I wont post it as a spoiler but the kid vanished after Guts first fight with the Makara on the beach.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



There was also a panel which Miura added later in the volume, that has Zodd's silhouette on a hill near the beach, though I myself didn't see it, only heard of it.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 16, 2010)

cajunman380 said:


> Since it happened a while back I wont post it as a spoiler but the kid vanished after Guts first fight with the Makara on the beach.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



It's much more plausible 
*Spoiler*: __ 



for the kid being a "renewed" form of Guts and Casca's child that the Egg Apostle ate and ended up using as the vessel for Griffith's ressurection. Because of this, Griffith had some lingering feelings toward Casca, who saved her from the fairy's cave rubble. Griffith probably stripped his newly revived body from the Kid, making him resemble a normal looking kid as a result. Considering how fond the kid is of Casca and all the "happy family" comprisons when Guts and Casca grab him, it's most likely this theory.


----------



## Kage (Oct 18, 2010)

Wade said:


> Hey. New chapter is next week. Are you hyped or what.



i would be if i could remember where everything last left off


----------



## Blinky (Oct 18, 2010)

Guts just went crazy as fuck armor mode and fucked shit up .


----------



## Saladynhawk (Oct 19, 2010)

Spoilers:

Link removed
Link removed


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 19, 2010)

Oh shit, unexpected developments in my Lovecraftian arc?

Shit got alot more interesting.


----------



## Solon Solute (Oct 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like Guts' inner beast may get free...


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Oct 19, 2010)

Saladynhawk said:


> Spoilers:
> 
> Link removed
> Link removed



Shit just got real. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Casca running off? What the hell is going on? I need to know! Hopefully his inner beast doesn't go crazy but from those pics its going to be tough to say it isn't.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 19, 2010)

Not really sure what to make of those pictures .


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 19, 2010)

It looks like their kid intervens again.


----------



## Oceania (Oct 19, 2010)

I wonder if Gutts can regain control of himself since he's in Berserk(kick@$$) mode!


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 19, 2010)

From what little is shown in those leaked pages I'm guessing that Caska strays from Farnese side & as she is about to be cut down the  kid intervens keeping its father from killing its mother.


----------



## herpaderpaderp (Oct 19, 2010)

I hope he can lol!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 19, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Not really sure what to make of those pictures .



The spirit that stopped the Berserker armored Guts from killing his party back at Crocodile beach and who is most likely Guts and Casca's son appeared again.

There's also Casca running to where ever and the Black Dog in chains.


----------



## James (Oct 20, 2010)

Oh a new chapter already? I'm actually surprised...I forget when the last 3 were but it was sometime during summer right?

Might be more chapters this year than in 2009 after all. I think going by memory there were 8 in 2009, maybe 9.

I think we've had 6 chapters so far this year? I guess if this is another 3 in a row we'll have 9 for 2010.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Oct 21, 2010)

Can't wait for the new chapter


----------



## Oceania (Oct 21, 2010)

Berserkhawk z said:


> Can't wait for the new chapter



Same here, how much longer now?


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Oct 22, 2010)

FormerAbyssalone said:


> Same here, how much longer now?



Should be anytime now


----------



## Oceania (Oct 22, 2010)

Berserkhawk z said:


> Should be anytime now



Thats good, but one question I have is... Gutts and Caska's Kid, when did it get the normal child look?


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 23, 2010)

I keep remembering that members sig on here that has Gutts and his deformed child smiling and posing in baseball uniform and Gutts wearing a "worlds best dad" shirt. I lol'd for a good 2 minutes.


----------



## Higawa (Oct 23, 2010)

I hope chappy comes soon !!


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 23, 2010)

FormerAbyssalone said:


> Thats good, but one question I have is... Gutts and Caska's Kid, when did it get the normal child look?



Either it can take over Griffith at certain times or Griffith let it take over due to the child wishing to be with it's parents. But really it's mostly speculation, we have to wait for Miura to explain....


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 23, 2010)

The Child, is a part of the reborn Griffith and remember Griffith won't let either Gatts or Caska die by anyone else's hand except his. So whenever the Moon is full and the child appear its allways been dubious. So in a way the child is a prisoner bound to the whim of both Griffith & Femto as Griffith has become a divided God because of his return to the physical plane.


----------



## Oceania (Oct 23, 2010)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> The Child, is a part of the reborn Griffith and remember Griffith won't let either Gatts or Caska die by anyone else's hand except his. So whenever the Moon is full and the child appear its allways been dubious. So in a way the child is a prisoner bound to the whim of both Griffith & Femto as Griffith has become a divided God because of his return to the physical plane.



Whoa, thanks for the Explaining that for me!! Although I have 2 say I had 2 read that several times before I understood it!


----------



## Blinky (Oct 24, 2010)

Is that the raw ? Thanks man .


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 24, 2010)

Its Raw Its in Charge and Its Here Bursting with Tenticle Glee


----------



## Ƶero (Oct 24, 2010)

I hope the translation comes along soon, been waiting too long for this :/



S.A.F said:


> I keep remembering that members sig on here that has Gutts and his deformed child smiling and posing in baseball uniform and Gutts wearing a "worlds best dad" shirt. I lol'd for a good 2 minutes.



 I need to see this.


----------



## Oceania (Oct 24, 2010)

Zero? said:


> I hope the translation comes along soon, been waiting too long for this :/
> 
> 
> 
> I need to see this.



Everybody's been waiting too! Need new chap!


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 25, 2010)

FormerAbyssalone said:


> Need new chap!



Links on other page


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 25, 2010)

^what's yo sig from?

I'll vote.


----------



## Rene (Oct 25, 2010)

Fanart of Rider from Fate/Stay Night and Fate/Hollow Ataraxia


----------



## Shrike (Oct 25, 2010)

You read Berserk and you can't say tits? 

Also, new chapter, FUCK YEAH. Gonna fap thrice to it.

Also, also : SAF, which anime is that? Looks awesome as fuck, but then again, I haven't been watching anything for years, so I must have missed a lot of good shit.


----------



## Oceania (Oct 25, 2010)

Spike_Shrike said:


> You read Berserk and you can't say tits?
> 
> Also, new chapter, FUCK YEAH. Gonna fap thrice to it.
> 
> Also, also : SAF, which anime is that? Looks awesome as fuck, but then again, I haven't been watching anything for years, so I must have missed a lot of good shit.



Well sure I can say tits bewbs and all sorts of stuff! I'm just being proper!


Hey I was thinking the berserk armor forms to the personality of the wearer right? Well I was wondering wha form would the armor take if you wore it!


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 26, 2010)

Spike_Shrike said:


> You read Berserk and you can't say tits?
> 
> Also, new chapter, FUCK YEAH. Gonna fap thrice to it.
> 
> Also, also : SAF, which anime is that? Looks awesome as fuck, but then again, I haven't been watching anything for years, so I must have missed a lot of good shit.



Its from Darker than Black. Its a decent series the first season started off really good and ended on a decent note and the OVA's are really good but the second season was pretty.....mediocre. My sig is from the second season but it was from one of the better episodes, somewhat.


----------



## Oceania (Oct 26, 2010)

S.A.F said:


> Its from Darker than Black. Its a decent series the first season started off really good and ended on a decent note and the OVA's are really good but the second season was pretty.....mediocre. My sig is from the second season but it was from one of the better episodes, somewhat.



Its an awsome sig btw, man that one chick had 2 work hard 2 steal that kiss.

Also no scans yet??


----------



## dream (Oct 26, 2010)

Glad that the manga is finally back.  Now to wait for the scan.


----------



## serger989 (Oct 27, 2010)

This chapter looks good ! I wonder if he's had sooo many infrequent breaks because of the new Berserk anime coming out ;o (And I hope it's from the beginning of the manga to where we are now, it's not unusual for authors to help in the direction of series, especially reboots/continuations)


----------



## Oceania (Oct 29, 2010)

Blinky said:


> I decided to lurk Evil Genius forum and there was a post saying they're cleaning it now and have a translation done .



They need 2 hurry, ahhh!


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 29, 2010)

Wonder what's Theresia doing nowadays.


----------



## ichigeau (Oct 30, 2010)

bullsh!t.....

i try to find some french scan but they are shit  (poor quality scan like *put the book on the scanner then press scan* and you cant read shit you see all the paper page whit shadow...) 

i can only find good one in english on bleachexile...
ch.327
(not my first language hard to understand whit too much text blablabla) anyway


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 31, 2010)

awesome chapter, the beast is unleashed.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 31, 2010)

Good shit .


----------



## Owis (Oct 31, 2010)

You know, taking everything in, I see the Idea of Evil still being around once everything is over and the series is finished.

Femto removed? Yes. IoE? Nope.


----------



## Rasendori (Oct 31, 2010)

Good stuff as usual.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Oct 31, 2010)

A good chapter. Unexpected that the armor would be ab?le to push off Schireke. The reappearence of the kid is also a surpise, but certainly not a bad one. Maybe this time around we can get some insight into what it really is...


----------



## Fireball (Oct 31, 2010)

goddamn, i got chills reading this.


----------



## Zarathoustr4 (Oct 31, 2010)

For fuck sake, Miura outdone himself again.

"SURRENDER!"

This might have been the origianl idea in his head when he first come up with the "berserk" concept. The pure beast, unleashing itself 20 years later.

That is why I keep on reading this stuff whenever we are blessed with a chapter.

On a side note, is that child the same one that appeared on the beach, just before the remotely controled crocodiles attacked them?


----------



## Fireball (Oct 31, 2010)

yeah, that's the moonlight boy.


----------



## Perseverance (Oct 31, 2010)

WTFLJDAOFASD BERSERK IS FUCKING BACK? WHENNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN WTFFFFFFFFFFFFFF PANI


----------



## iamthewalrus (Oct 31, 2010)

damn new chapters always make me want to reread...


----------



## Nightblade (Nov 1, 2010)

Pirates are sill there.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 1, 2010)

I like the pirates


----------



## Shrike (Nov 1, 2010)

Dunno why are you guys so hyped over this. Berserk had far more awesome chapters then this. There was nothing new in this chapter which never happened before in Berserk. Well, Schireke being rebuffed, but what the hell, nothing too important for the story.

That's what I dislike. We rarely even get chapters, and they are still good old hack n slash, with very little story progress. I am sick of the pirates and Cthtulu people, honestly. Haven't read a chapter of Berserk which moved me since Femto, Ganishka and SK showdown. And that was more then a year ago since the chapters are so rare.

I hope the next chapter shows something remotely moving as far as the story goes. Something about the kid, for example, or some shit like that. Looking at those retarded pirates makes me frown, especially when I think about how many strong apostle's still live.


----------



## SasuOna (Nov 1, 2010)

Spike_Shrike said:


> Dunno why are you guys so hyped over this. Berserk had far more awesome chapters then this. There was nothing new in this chapter which never happened before in Berserk. Well, Schireke being rebuffed, but what the hell, nothing too important for the story.
> 
> That's what I dislike. We rarely even get chapters, and they are still good old hack n slash, with very little story progress. I am sick of the pirates and Cthtulu people, honestly. Haven't read a chapter of Berserk which moved me since Femto, Ganishka and SK showdown. And that was more then a year ago since the chapters are so rare.
> 
> I hope the next chapter shows something remotely moving as far as the story goes. Something about the kid, for example, or some shit like that. Looking at those retarded pirates makes me frown, especially when I think about how many strong apostle's still live.


Story is finally back to Guts
You don't like it(probably likes Griffith)
Probably sick of the pirates
Doesn't care about Guts

hmmm


----------



## Muk (Nov 1, 2010)

its guts owning shit

what's not to like about that


----------



## Ryus (Nov 1, 2010)

Nice ch! (please tell me someone is actually going to make that "worlds best dad" tshirt pic. That would be EPIC)

btw just found this... A crossover pic found on Baidu... Berserk, Claymore, & Fate/Stay Night


----------



## Oceania (Nov 2, 2010)

^ thats what happens when those series have a 3-way!


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 2, 2010)

I completely forgot what they were supposed to be doing on elf island but i remember it was hyped since forever.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 2, 2010)

S.A.F said:


> I completely forgot what they were supposed to be doing on elf island but i remember it was hyped since forever.



They were taking Caska there so her mind could be healed


----------



## Oceania (Nov 2, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> They were taking Caska there so her mind could be healed



Yes and I hope they accomplish that. It hurts me 2 see Caska in the state she is in.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 2, 2010)

Glad to see the pirate captain hasn't abandoned his face-biting ways.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Nov 2, 2010)

New chapter was awesome 

Although it might have had more impact if Gutts killed or wounded a team member before getting stopped by the kid


----------



## Ƶero (Nov 3, 2010)

Just read the new chapter, simply awesome as usual 
I really wish the story would progress faster, I keep having to look up details again since I forget them after months. Here's hoping Miura speeds it up a bit once the anime hits.


----------



## Oceania (Nov 3, 2010)

Zero? said:


> Just read the new chapter, simply awesome as usual
> I really wish the story would progress faster, I keep having to look up details again since I forget them after months. Here's hoping Miura speeds it up a bit once the anime hits.



yes I enjoyed the chapter too, I wonder if the person of light at the end is the mermaid girls mother.


----------



## zounds-_ (Nov 4, 2010)

It's Guts and Caskas child I think. Every time Caska sees or senses he / she / it she gets drawn to it, and for some reason Guts are able to commune with it spiritually somehow =-).


----------



## firefist (Nov 4, 2010)

awesome chapter.


wait, didn't griffith used guts child as a vessel to come back to the physical realm?


----------



## zounds-_ (Nov 4, 2010)

Firefist said:


> awesome chapter.
> 
> 
> wait, didn't griffith used guts child as a vessel to come back to the physical realm?



The child has always been otherworldly as it is. Even before it lost his body in Albion during the psuedo-eclipse, he was like some kind of mutant spirit thing. 

Deffo an improvement heh ;-)


----------



## Drizzt (Nov 4, 2010)

Which remind me about what the Child got from the bargain with the Egg Apostle. 

All I can see is that he got to look normal looking - but at the cost of himself? I'm trying to remember that Egg Apostle saying that they (The Child and himself) would change the world. I thinking that the Child's sacrifice was to be leasing his body to Femto for a period of time or something.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 4, 2010)

So can Gutts kid take back control over his body now and then or....


----------



## Muk (Nov 4, 2010)

i think the deal is the child gets an apostal body, femto gets a human body

and the child gets to use all of the apostal astral powers in exchange

how else is it able to communicated and stop gutts beserk mode


----------



## Oceania (Nov 4, 2010)

Muk said:


> i think the deal is the child gets an apostal body, femto gets a human body
> 
> and the child gets to use all of the apostal astral powers in exchange
> 
> how else is it able to communicated and stop gutts beserk mode



I'll agree with that. That seems 2 make a lot of sence!


----------



## ichigeau (Nov 4, 2010)

i finnaly founded some decent scan... at least a little better quality

i was surprised about guts expression on this pannel 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## hehey (Nov 4, 2010)

Guts looks young as hell in that scene, he like, actually looked his age, jesus crist it made me realize how middle aged he looks rescently when hes supposed to be in his early 20's.


----------



## Oceania (Nov 4, 2010)

hehey said:


> Guts looks young as hell in that scene, he like, actually looked his age, jesus crist it made me realize how middle aged he looks rescently when hes supposed to be in his early 20's.



Well he's been through a sh** load of stuff in his life so, yeah he is gonna look aged.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 4, 2010)

FormerAbyssalone said:


> Well he's been through a sh** load of stuff in his life so, yeah he is gonna look aged.


Yeah, really. If a normal person would go through that shit they would end up like Caska.


----------



## Shrike (Nov 5, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> Story is finally back to Guts
> You don't like it(probably likes Griffith)
> Probably sick of the pirates
> Doesn't care about Guts
> ...



Actually, I like Guts way more then Griffith. But if you are that shallow that you think I read Berserk only to see certain characters then you are...well, shallow.

If I don't fap to everything Miura sends out into the world, doesn't mean I "don't care about Guts" (which is really a stupid as fuck statement; I should 'care' about a manga character?).

And I stay to that that this development is boring. Nothing new, waiting for a new chapter. At least if Guts took Serpico's head off, it would be better. This new party is getting like Shounen. Even kids like Isidro will be killing Apostles.


----------



## Fayrra (Nov 5, 2010)

Spike_Shrike said:


> At least if Guts took Serpico's head off, it would be better.


Agreed.



Spike_Shrike said:


> Even kids like Isidro will be killing Apostles.


Nah, not unless it's already weakened. Besides, having a dagger that bursts into flames upon impact is pretty strong. He's been training with Gut's for a little bit now, too. So it'd make sense if he could kill a weakened apostle (with difficulty, still).

Not entirely sure how the party is getting like a shounen. I mean, it's not like the things they talk about or the situations they get into are that of a shounen. So, exactly what qualifies a party to be like a shounen in the first place? All the characters in the party have extreme depth, the fights are "realistic", etc. ?????


----------



## Shrike (Nov 5, 2010)

Fayrra said:


> Not entirely sure how the party is getting like a shounen. I mean, it's not like the things they talk about or the situations they get into are that of a shounen. So, exactly what qualifies a party to be like a shounen in the first place? All the characters in the party have extreme depth, the fights are "realistic", etc. ?????



No one is dying. The good guys always come out on top whatever happens. It's been like that for ages. Guts gets chopped and tired etc, but they heal him, and the others are just fine. The party is pretty strange and not to mention, full of kids. Just too every-day-manga-ish, if I could say it like that.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 5, 2010)

You mean formulatic (sp?)


----------



## Fayrra (Nov 5, 2010)

Spike_Shrike said:


> No one is dying. The good guys always come out on top whatever happens. It's been like that for ages. Guts gets chopped and tired etc, but they heal him, and the others are just fine. The party is pretty strange and not to mention, full of kids. Just too every-day-manga-ish, if I could say it like that.



Yeah, I know what you mean. However, in due time, I think. If you think about it, the main characters or party before this current one rarely ever died despite the crazy shit they went through, either. It was only until 10+ volumes that majority of them died. I feel as if the same will happen again (not all of the main characters, but a few will most definitely die). Miura is just very careful with his main characters. He's definitely going to flesh them out for a while before any of them die. Let them go through adventures and shit. I wouldn't be surprised if it didn't happen until the very end, actually. I trust Miura, and I'm just enjoying the ride with these characters while it lasts. They'll eventually die, I'm rather sure of it.


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Nov 6, 2010)

If Berserk keeps going at this rate, it's pretty reasonable that the characters will grow and age, just like Guts and other characters. Miura's telling a loooong story, its awesome and it will take years to finish. Imagine characters like Schierke, Serpico and even Farnese when she finishes training, just to name a few. They'll no longer will be a hindrance to Guts. 

All that man needs are companions, he must go through his journey, face his fears, change his fate, and for that, he will need some powerful allies. 

That's what I love about Berserk. For me it's like the Lord of the Ring of manga, imagine all the long years that readers waited for Tolkien to finish his work, and how incredible, deep, moving and significant it was as a whole, and how incredible it was as a work in progress.

Guys, we are reading a masterpiece of manga in progress. Let's hope we can read it to the end.


----------



## hellonoam (Nov 10, 2010)

The manga is great. It is even disturbing in a really good way. There is just too much nudity for me to read with my family in and out of my room all the time


----------



## Oceania (Nov 11, 2010)

Mongoloid Gnome said:


> If Berserk keeps going at this rate, it's pretty reasonable that the characters will grow and age, just like Guts and other characters. Miura's telling a loooong story, its awesome and it will take years to finish. Imagine characters like Schierke, Serpico and even Farnese when she finishes training, just to name a few. They'll no longer will be a hindrance to Guts.
> 
> All that man needs are companions, he must go through his journey, face his fears, change his fate, and for that, he will need some powerful allies.
> 
> ...



Yes but we'll all be old by the time this manga ends! Our hair will be turning white like gutts near the end of it.


----------



## ichigeau (Nov 11, 2010)

Mongoloid Gnome said:


> Guys, we are reading a masterpiece of manga in progress. Let's hope we can read it to the end.



imagine if the mangaka die in some stupid accident....
20 years of unfinished work


----------



## Epik High (Nov 11, 2010)

ichigeau said:


> imagine if the mangaka die in some stupid accident....
> 20 years of unfinished work



You just cursed it


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Nov 11, 2010)

That's not funny guys. It happened to the author of Guin Saga and it was left incomplete.


----------



## Phunin (Nov 11, 2010)

Lol, sheesh, I have not been able to find scans of Berserk anywhere. They keep getting taken down due to copyright issues.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 11, 2010)

Download. It's much better.


----------



## Apotheosis (Nov 11, 2010)

I didn't know characters dieing made a story better. No one needs to die for the story to be good.


----------



## Skill Hunter (Nov 11, 2010)

hellonoam said:


> The manga is great. It is even disturbing in a really good way. There is just too much nudity for me to read with my family in and out of my room all the time



Has there even been anymore nudity or sex in Berserk since the troll gangbang party?



Hattori~Hanzo said:


> That's not funny guys. It happened to the author of Guin Saga and it was left incomplete.



I read somewhere that mirua is a shut-in and never leaves his home. This will work to our advantage.


----------



## Fayrra (Nov 11, 2010)

Apotheosis said:


> I didn't know characters dieing made a story better. No one needs to die for the story to be good.



He never said that. He just said that because no one was dying the current set of protagonists were becoming shonen-like. Which is kind of true, because generally speaking, main characters are more likely to die in a senien as opposed to a shonen.

That being said, for some people, the characters dying does make the story better, because it makes you feel more emotion. Not to mention death is actually easy to relate to because it is currently a universal principle (aka being more realistic). And some people like that. Or some people dislike certain characters and therefore like the story better when they die. But yeah, characters dying CAN make the story better, but it is not a requirement for everyone.


----------



## Oceania (Nov 11, 2010)

Hattori~Hanzo said:


> That's not funny guys. It happened to the author of Guin Saga and it was left incomplete.



Really something like that has happend?!? Anyway I like Gutts when he is in berserk mode!


BTW: Ur friend in ur sig seems 2 be spazzing out!


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 11, 2010)

NEWS: Giant Whale swallowed Kentaro Miura leaving behind an unfinished Book & cancelled Tv Series.


----------



## Oceania (Nov 11, 2010)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> NEWS: Giant Whale swallowed Kentaro Miura leaving behind an unfinished Book & cancelled Tv Series.



Man I'm telling ya, y'all are gonna jinx him.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 11, 2010)

Man I'm Telling Ya' it would be interesting either way...


----------



## ichigeau (Nov 11, 2010)

Phunin said:


> Lol, sheesh, I have not been able to find scans of Berserk anywhere. They keep getting taken down due to copyright issues.



go on bleachexile, the best manga site i know and by far
here

not only berserk, it have tons of other manga and they dont deleate the old chapter


----------



## Oceania (Nov 11, 2010)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Man I'm Telling Ya' it would be interesting either way...



What a Shatty way 2 die eaten by a whale!


----------



## Muk (Nov 12, 2010)

woot awesome chapter

can't wait for scan


----------



## Oceania (Nov 12, 2010)

Saw the new chapter, once agian another good one. Man Miura blows my mind everytime I see his artwork.


----------



## ichigeau (Nov 12, 2010)

FormerAbyssalone said:


> Saw the new chapter, once agian another good one. Man Miura blows my mind everytime I see his artwork.



man... just read the volume 12 not long time ago... well the *ecplipse* 
f**** mind blowing  most amazing stuff i have seen in anny anime/manga 


im still not to the latest chapter...
oh i see now where i saw this scene of griffith who hold the behelit, i saw it before in this game trailer

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vf0EY3p3heY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]




if you want to play this game, sorry its only in japan


----------



## 8 (Nov 12, 2010)

ichigeau said:


> im still not to the latest chapter...
> oh i see now where i saw this scene of griffit who hold the behelit, i saw it before in this game trailer
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


what the.. a berserk game! 


damn japanese keeping the good stuff only for themselves.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Nov 12, 2010)

Holy cow! The game looks awesome. Do want. pek


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 12, 2010)

Lol you guys didn't know about the game? I beat it like 4 times and almost completed all trials. Game is really good for an anime game. If you have a modded ps2 you're in luck. You can download the game pretty much everywhere.


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Nov 13, 2010)

I played the game as well and can confirm it, it's awesome. Entering berserk mode is incredible, you can rage and cut things at will, the gameplay is very good too. 
One of the best things in it its the soundtrack, the composer is Susumu Hirasawa.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RnDowkAtHYI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Epik High (Nov 13, 2010)

Oh, I personally haven't tried the game yet, but I do certainly want to -- anyways, the opening is pretty nice as well, I'm digging the graphics.


----------



## hazashi (Nov 14, 2010)

I played the game it's really fun for the first hours then it gets a little repetitive


----------



## Higawa (Nov 15, 2010)

Really nice chap!!

And so is my set


----------



## Oceania (Nov 15, 2010)

Higawa said:


> Really nice chap!!
> 
> And so is my set



Indeed, Awsome chapter!


Yes ur set is full of kickass.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 16, 2010)

We've got to get a comprehensive ps3 berserk game.


----------



## Lobster (Nov 16, 2010)

So I've recently started reading this manga. I'm currently on volume 4, and I'm loving it. Does anyone know where the series really starts to get epic?


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Nov 16, 2010)

In the arc where you are, it is getting epic.
I am in volume 24, and Serpico is Gin Ichimaru's lost brother.


----------



## ichigeau (Nov 16, 2010)

Lobster said:


> So I've recently started reading this manga. I'm currently on volume 4, and I'm loving it. Does anyone know where the series really starts to get epic?



the eclipse, well volume 12, you gonna shit bricks


----------



## Rasendori (Nov 16, 2010)

Great Chap as usual, it must be extremely hard to keep up the pace of a series which such detailed art.


----------



## Bender (Nov 16, 2010)

The latest arc and this chapter as well as the last is fucking great.    



Kaki said:


> We've got to get a comprehensive ps3 berserk game.



I second this motion


----------



## Epik High (Nov 17, 2010)

Nice chap.

I'm really looking forward for more.


----------



## Adagio (Nov 17, 2010)

Its at times like these when I don't care how long Miura takes to release chapters.. <3

But then after a three month break I start bitching again


----------



## Blinky (Nov 17, 2010)

Next chapter November 26th ? Was the scan late ? I thought Berserk was monthly.


----------



## Rene (Nov 17, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Next chapter November 26th ? Was the scan late ? I thought Berserk was monthly.


Berserk is released whenever the hell Miura wants to release it. 

No, but actually iirc the magazine it's published in is bi-weekly.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 17, 2010)

ooh I see. That's good news then. Hope the anime motivates him enough for 3 chapters in a row. 

And yeah good chapter. Seems like things are starting to heat up.


----------



## firefist (Nov 17, 2010)

nice, looking forward to the next chap.


----------



## James (Nov 17, 2010)

Blinky said:


> ooh I see. That's good news then. Hope the anime motivates him enough for 3 chapters in a row.
> 
> And yeah good chapter. Seems like things are starting to heat up.



There's always 3 chapters in a row, then a break. Has been like that for like 3 or 4 years now basically.

For over a decade though Berserk came out every 2 weeks, with only occasional short breaks.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 17, 2010)

Why the sudden hiatuses ?


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 17, 2010)

man, this little kid is soooooooooooooooo damn pretty. miura is like drawing an angel in black.


----------



## Xnr (Nov 17, 2010)

^^^

Yeah, he is pretty. Considering he is Caska's and Griffith's son it makes a lot of sense. I mean I'm assuming he's that but can anyone argue against this theory? 

I have forgotten about earlier Berserk chapters but I'm pretty sure the kid came out of that rape scene when the whole band was sacrificed.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 17, 2010)

It should be Gutts child.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 17, 2010)

LooneR said:


> ^^^
> 
> Yeah, he is pretty. Considering he is Caska's and Griffith's son it makes a lot of sense. I mean I'm assuming he's that but can anyone argue against this theory?
> 
> I have forgotten about earlier Berserk chapters but I'm pretty sure the kid came out of that rape scene when the whole band was sacrificed.



It's Gutts and Caska's child, Griffith just corrupted it when he raped Caska. It kept following Gutts for a reason remember


----------



## Oceania (Nov 17, 2010)

Lets see Gutts/Caska's kid has black hair like gutts, looks like caska and has long hair like griffith.


----------



## Bender (Nov 17, 2010)

Guts and Caska's kid is such a little angel


----------



## James (Nov 18, 2010)

Mongoloid Gnome said:


> I played the game as well and can confirm it, it's awesome. Entering berserk mode is incredible, you can rage and cut things at will, the gameplay is very good too.
> One of the best things in it its the soundtrack, the composer is Susumu Hirasawa.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RnDowkAtHYI[/YOUTUBE]



Actually he only done the opening and I think ending themes, not any of the ingame music.

What he did do rocks though.


----------



## Xnr (Nov 19, 2010)

FormerAbyssalone said:


> Lets see Gutts/Caska's kid has black hair like gutts, looks like caska and has long hair like griffith.



And definitely doesn't look like badass but as others have said like an angel. That definitely brings a Griffith vibe for me. I know people have corrected me and said it was Guts's child but the boy (it's a boy right?) definitely looks more like a child of Caska and Griffith. It's basically a darker, smaller version of Griffith.


----------



## Muk (Nov 19, 2010)

that's definetly not griffith child

it's caska and guts child, corrupted/enchanced with griffith power when he raped caska

and the whole badassness will come later when he grows up like an adult and gutts put him to use


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Nov 19, 2010)

LooneR said:


> And definitely doesn't look like badass but as others have said like an angel. That definitely brings a Griffith vibe for me. I know people have corrected me and said it was Guts's child but the boy (it's a boy right?) definitely looks more like a child of Caska and Griffith. It's basically a darker, smaller version of Griffith.



It's 100% definitely not Griffith's child. When Griffith raped Caska, the only time they engaged in intercourse, she was already pregnant with Guts' child, meaning it's impssible for it to be Griffith's.

So it's Guts and Caska's child that had Griffith's likeness/part of his soul/whatever imparted onto it when Griffith raped Caska, corrupted the baby, and caused it to be born prematurely. That's why it seems similar to Griffith.

Why Griffth did this, i dunno. Just adding to the list of reasons he needs to get curbstomped, i guess.


----------



## Epik High (Nov 20, 2010)

Muk said:


> and the whole badassness will come later when he grows up like an adult and gutts put him to use



That's when he'll epitomize badassery the most.


----------



## Oceania (Nov 20, 2010)

Yasopp said:


> That's when he'll epitomize badassery the most.





I wonder if he will surpass his father in Bad@$$ness?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 21, 2010)

Its The Moon Child Man The Moon Child popping in to uncork your Immortal Coil...


----------



## Epik High (Nov 21, 2010)

FormerAbyssalone said:


> I wonder if he will surpass his father in Bad@$$ness?



He better, after Guts' time being a monstrous fighter, his legacy must continue


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 21, 2010)

As if him growing up is 100% guaranteed The Griffith issue needs to be resolved first.

But I wonder what will Gutts do once he gets knowledge about Griffith using his son's body?


----------



## Oceania (Nov 21, 2010)

αshɘs said:


> As if him growing up is 100% guaranteed The Griffith issue needs to be resolved first.
> 
> But I wonder what will Gutts do once he gets knowledge about Griffith using his son's body?



Guts anger will grow even more stronger than it already is!


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 21, 2010)

That's a given, but will he aim for the kill once they face off or will he hesitate.


----------



## Oceania (Nov 21, 2010)

αshɘs said:


> That's a given, but will he aim for the kill once they face off or will he hesitate.



Ohh he'll aim for the kill, he was going 2 kill him in the reunion on the hill of swords chapter.


----------



## Epik High (Nov 22, 2010)

αshɘs said:


> As if him growing up is 100% guaranteed The Griffith issue needs to be resolved first.
> 
> But I wonder what will Gutts do once he gets knowledge about Griffith using his son's body?



Now the doubts have returned regarding his son continuing his legacy


----------



## Oceania (Nov 22, 2010)

Yasopp said:


> Now the doubts have returned regarding his son continuing his legacy



No!!! We must not have doubts, Guts's kid will continue the badass legacy.


----------



## Oceania (Nov 24, 2010)

Spoiler pics for Berserk 318 are out!!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 25, 2010)

Good to know. I feel i'm getting spoiled here.


----------



## Adagio (Nov 25, 2010)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Good to know. I feel i'm getting spoiled here.



At first I thought you said you soiled yourself. 
If you had, we would have been in the same position. :ho


----------



## Fireball (Nov 25, 2010)

surprise, surprise, there will be a break starting with the next issue. young animal is apparently out of episodes (manuscripts). most likely this will be the last episode for this year.


----------



## Ƶero (Nov 25, 2010)

Fireball said:


> surprise, surprise, there will be a break starting with the next issue. young animal is apparently out of episodes (manuscripts). most likely this will be the last episode for this year.



Nooo 

I swear, I get withdrawal symptoms.


----------



## neostar8710 (Nov 25, 2010)

is there any news on the new anime? and how far it will get adapted to?


----------



## Adagio (Nov 25, 2010)

Fireball said:


> surprise, surprise, there will be a break starting with the next issue. young animal is apparently out of episodes (manuscripts). most likely this will be the last episode for this year.



I knew it was too good to be true..


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Nov 25, 2010)

FormerAbyssalone said:


> Spoiler pics for Berserk 318 are out!!



Hmm, as usually, Farnese is so happy to be useful 

And Gatts has a way with words as usually... "You are our shield"...


----------



## Bender (Nov 25, 2010)

From pics left to right:

1. Magic time 
2. Is Guts going to have to kill a bitch 
3. The Beast of darkness  Looks to me like he's going all Palpatine on Guts and saying: "Let your anger grow..And your journey to the darkside will be complete"
4. The Return of Bat-Guts 
5. Guts & Caska's kid/Moonlight child always looks so downtrodden when he's wearing clothes.  Damn Griff got his whole nakey fetish trait linked to G & Caska's baby
6. Isma is considering shifting her affection from Isidro towards Guts. One more loli to your harem Guts


----------



## ichigeau (Nov 25, 2010)

neostar8710 said:


> is there any news on the new anime? and how far it will get adapted to?



no news yet, there is rumor that there is high chance it will be an ova...
well judging by griffith armor it will cover the millenium falcon arc


also by those leaked pic that was on the net before the announcement (i dont know if its official, people was saying these was fake before the official announce, i even heard it was a project that got canceled... hmmm)

anyway we see puck, so if these pics are really leacked pic of the new anime, it will start from volume 1 and continue after the eclipse up to at least millenium falcon arc (if its a real anime and not an ova)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItJATtUc0JE[/YOUTUBE]




also looking at zood, it look the same as the trailer 2, so those pic must be true and not fake, it will certainly not be a sequel thats for sure... anime or aov... hmmmmm.....


----------



## Oceania (Nov 25, 2010)

I hope it follows the manga faithfully, if it does I'll have 2 give it a look.


----------



## Athrum (Nov 26, 2010)

If it follows the manga we will need to wait 1 year for 2 episodes


----------



## shahrooz (Nov 27, 2010)

when will the anime start exactly? and does anybody know if darkhorse  manga adaptation is a good one?


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Nov 27, 2010)

Skill Hunter said:


> Mirua is a virgin.



Based on what?


----------



## Oceania (Nov 27, 2010)

Berserkhawk z said:


> Based on what?



Yeah he's probably had moar than anyone here.


----------



## Deleted member 125418 (Nov 28, 2010)

^ 

...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 28, 2010)

kijogigo said:


> ^
> 
> ...



Someone thinking that Shitaku Complex is a legitimate News webpage?

Oh internet, you card.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 28, 2010)

lolsankakucomplex


----------



## Deleted member 125418 (Nov 28, 2010)

Magazine scan snippets still straight from the source

Unless someone here can translate them differently


----------



## Fireball (Nov 28, 2010)

it's plain sensationalism. yes, the little comments are from miura but to put them into context you have to know the history. i'll just quote aazealh from skullknight



> Man, some people are really gullible. Miura "lost" to Idolmaster? What does that even mean? And can't you tell just from the tone of the article that it's grossly exaggerated/deformed news? The truth is a lot less newsworthy, I'm afraid. But because so many people have been asking about it, I'm going to answer lengthily this one time in the hope that I won't have to anymore afterwards. So, here is where the information originated:
> 
> ()
> 
> ...


----------



## Oceania (Nov 28, 2010)

Fireball said:


> it's plain sensationalism. yes, the little comments are from miura but to put them into context you have to know the history. i'll just quote aazealh from skullknight



Fantastic post, fantastic! I always figured that too. I would think he would work on the plot of the story during his breaks. That way he knows exacly where 2 take the plot, make sure he has every detail perfect. Then he can focus solely on the art. Which is one of the main things that makes Berserk great.

Edit: Think about it too, Miura probably is drawing for 10+ hours a day. You know it takes a long time 2 draw the scenes, it would make anyone tired.


----------



## ichigeau (Nov 28, 2010)

well its pretty normal you get tired when you draw the exact same manga for 20 year. 

and also fan may critisice how much they want, but it would be impossible to release berserk in a weekly base whit the same ammount of details. he would simply make a drawing overdose  he would have to hire full time assistant or something. and again would it still be the same ?


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 28, 2010)

Wait, is Miura doing the entire manga himself? With no assistants or anything?


----------



## Bender (Nov 29, 2010)

^

Of course he has assistants..


----------



## Deleted member 125418 (Nov 29, 2010)

Fireball said:


> it's plain sensationalism. yes, the little comments are from miura but to put them into context you have to know the history. i'll just quote aazealh from skullknight



Ok cool, guess I was wrong to doubt miura. please don't hit me :33


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 29, 2010)

Bender said:


> ^
> 
> Of course he has assistants..



Okay, yeah. I took ichigeau saying "he would have to hire full time assistant" as meaning that Miura having no assistants at all. In retrosepect, not my brightest moment.


Also @ new chappy: :amazed That was awesome. This is the same anti-spirit spell Schierke used at the church way back when, right? Pretty damned amazing for Farnese to pull off.


----------



## Fireball (Nov 29, 2010)

FormerAbyssalone said:


> Edit: Think about it too, Miura probably is drawing for 10+ hours a day. You know it takes a long time 2 draw the scenes, it would make anyone tired.



some time ago skullknight send miura questions and he actually replied, including the question about how much he works.




> Q1: To the readers, Guts as a character has grown tremendously in the past few years, but how much time has elapsed in the Berserk world since the end of the Golden Age arc in Volume 14? (i.e. Lost Children - Millennium Falcon)
> 
> *I’d say it’s been 3-4 years, though it’s not been clearly decided.*
> 
> ...



original thread itself, click here: ()


iirc miura worked for a certain time alone after his assitant died but he is definitely working with team of assistants for some time now.




kijogigo said:


> Ok cool, guess I was wrong to doubt miura. please don't hit me :33



no problem. this topic has been brought up for far too many times and i wanted to clear up the situation once and for all.


----------



## iander (Nov 29, 2010)

So is this going to be a typical Miura break where we have to wait till Feb or March or is this just till the end of the year?


----------



## Slice (Nov 29, 2010)

While it is a shame that there are only a few chapter a year the quality he puts out is amazing. I mean the artworks in the issue after the Ganishka / Griffith fight with the dragons and stuff alone were worth a half year break.

No way i would want this weekly or even monthly on cost of detail. I read this for about 10 years no need to rush it now!


----------



## Oceania (Nov 29, 2010)

Fireball said:


> some time ago skullknight send miura questions and he actually replied, including the question about how much he works.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn 15 hours a day! Hell I would take breaks too!

Thanks for posting that! Still it will be hard 2 believe that Miura will do something else after Berserk!

So Miura does have an artbook too. Hmm I might have 2 get one. 
I wonder what kind of story he'll write next after Berserk?


----------



## Bender (Nov 30, 2010)

I love it when Guts goes all Dark Knight on us   

When it happens you know all sort of ass-kicking gonna happen  

Hopefully, we see that attack he used on Daiba's sea serpent


----------



## James (Nov 30, 2010)

iander said:


> So is this going to be a typical Miura break where we have to wait till Feb or March or is this just till the end of the year?



Everytime a break has been "indefinite" it has always been upwards of 2 months.


----------



## Skill Hunter (Nov 30, 2010)

FormerAbyssalone said:


> Yeah he's probably had moar than anyone here.



Doubt it. He spends all his time playing dating sims and complaining about being lonely. The only action he gets is with his 2D pillows.


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 1, 2010)

new chapter out.

Aizen and the Art of War


----------



## Slice (Dec 1, 2010)

For a moment you had me excited for #318, but then i saw that it was only #317 that has been out for about two weeks 

Stupid impatience...


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Dec 3, 2010)

Where oh where could the new chapter be!


----------



## 8 (Dec 3, 2010)

Canute87 said:


> new chapter out.
> 
> his expression here



such a dirty trick..


----------



## Oceania (Dec 3, 2010)

Fullmetalthis said:


> Where oh where could the new chapter be!



Yes Where could our chapter be!


----------



## Danchou (Dec 4, 2010)

Damn, another break just when we're about to see the Sea God.

It's going to be interesting to how Gutts will fight in the armor now that he is in control.


----------



## ichigeau (Dec 4, 2010)

i dont know if people already saw this, but i founded a pretty amazing fanart of griffith and charlotte on deviantart


*Spoiler*: __ 











damn this guy is good


----------



## God Movement (Dec 4, 2010)

finally caught up on this. and look, it's on hiatus again


----------



## Blinky (Dec 4, 2010)

Oh hey a hiatus ! How unnexpected...


----------



## Oceania (Dec 4, 2010)

Once agian Miura floors me with his artwork!

Awww, I was really hoping 2 see the Sea God's body. I bet it will look something like a Giant octopus/squid monster. 

Hmm, The one girl is hearing voices in the sea, I bet its her mother talking 2 her.

Well another mini break, hope it goes by quickly.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 5, 2010)

I had a dream where on animenewsnetwork it said each OVA release of Berserk would have a run time of 90 minutes

... but then I woke up and realized Miura's on his break again.


----------



## Oceania (Dec 8, 2010)

Hey check this shit out....


----------



## Zorokiller (Dec 8, 2010)

Omg that's just pure gold!

And the three of them do match their SF counterparts


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Dec 8, 2010)

Berserk Fighters.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Dec 8, 2010)

I would play that game


----------



## Blinky (Dec 8, 2010)

That's fucking awesome


----------



## ichigeau (Dec 8, 2010)

FormerAbyssalone said:


> Hey check this shit out....
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




guts: hadouken


----------



## Oceania (Dec 8, 2010)

I knew you people would enjoy that!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 8, 2010)

There's a chance that this break might be smaller than usual since they actually apologized for it and justified with a lack of manuscripts like it was an unforeseen event on their part.

One can hope.


----------



## Blinky (Dec 8, 2010)

Ones hopes will not come to fruitation.


----------



## Oceania (Dec 9, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Ones hopes will not come to fruitation.



Well it doesn't matter how many breaks he takes. We'll all still be reading 15 years from now.

I do hope we get 2 see the sea god's body next chapter.

I have a question, I can't remember what chapter it is but....

How could Guts become possesed by the evil spirites that attack him at night? Wouldn't the "_Beast of Darkness_" keep that from happening?


----------



## soulnova (Dec 13, 2010)

> About ending his cellphone subscription because he didn't make nor receive any call on it






I know how that feels.  Poor Miura. *hugs*


----------



## Oceania (Dec 18, 2010)

What noone called Miura?

Still how is Guts gonna fight Griffith? Isn't Griffith like mr untouchable?


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 18, 2010)

FormerAbyssalone said:


> What noone called Miura?
> 
> Still how is Guts gonna fight Griffith? Isn't Griffith like mr untouchable?



My fairy will help guts to make griffith touchable.


----------



## Bender (Dec 18, 2010)

FormerAbyssalone said:


> Hey check this shit out....



That was posted a while ago

Nonetheless it's still hilarious


----------



## Ƶero (Dec 18, 2010)

I'd call Miura.
Shame my Japanese is severely limited....


----------



## Oceania (Dec 18, 2010)

Zero? said:


> I'd call Miura.
> Shame my Japanese is severely limited....



I can only say hello in Japanese... thats it!

So how long will this mini break be agian?


----------



## Fireball (Dec 18, 2010)

FormerAbyssalone said:


> Still how is Guts gonna fight Griffith? Isn't Griffith like mr untouchable?



like with anyone else before. dragonslayer to the face.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 19, 2010)

Ichi for Seinen Series like Berserk etc are now going to be put on shelves next to Adult content only as they are seen now only as pornagraphy so if we want any Seinen Manga to survive its going to depend on people going out and buying released volumes and ordering subscriptions for series that are still ongoing thats all we can do...

so when Berserk hits tv in 2011 its survival will depend on everyone watching it and buying the DVDs as they are released.

EYE OF THE TIGER guys EYE OF THE TIGER thats the way things are gonna be from now on in our community.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FLZS3jQPnKw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 19, 2010)

Ichi another thing is that with things about to go south Miura might end his book with the current Arc as a cliffhanger with Gatts on a hill with The Kingdom of Falconia in the background.


----------



## Oceania (Dec 19, 2010)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Ichi another thing is that with things about to go south Miura might end his book with the current Arc as a cliffhanger with Gatts on a hill with The Kingdom of Falconia in the background.



Lets hope that doesn't happen, I can't wait for the new anime. Is there a specific release date or is it just 2011 for now?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 19, 2010)

2011 The Year of THE GOD HAND


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 19, 2010)

Someone wanna do an Berserk AMV using Eye of the Tiger by Journey using scenes from the 1st Berserk Series and scenes from un-adapted chapters ending with Gatts charging at Ishihara swinging his Dragonslayer...


----------



## ichigeau (Dec 19, 2010)

its sad that Susumu Hirasawa will not make the music for the new berserk anime... new anime whit date animation whit music like this, would have been godly 

i dont like the old anime... 
*random rant* 

*Spoiler*: __ 



(i know it start at like volume 3 up to 12-13) i mean technically the animation is not bad... but there is absolutely no magic... it feel empty the original japanse voice actor recording is terrible... (you heard the eccho in the mic...the english have better recording) and the art is ugly... (or maybe i didint watched enough... but the *painting-like* shot look great)

i saw the scene where guts and the others where whit noble clothes.... it looked so ugly and fade while in the manga it looked so great and in the ambiance... anyway and the credits ending song is so depressing as f*&*(&  

but thats just my opinion (i know its to fit to what happen to the hawk, its really sad and it fit whit the story at that time but... its depressing as *&*& the opening is awesome, something more lively)




but the music is simply incredible 

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_isSnrC2__A&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
and the song made for the ps2 game, i just cant get enough of it  (made by Susumu Hirasawa too)
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vf0EY3p3heY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Oceania (Dec 20, 2010)

ichigeau said:


> its sad that Susumu Hirasawa will not make the music for the new berserk anime... new anime whit date animation whit music like this, would have been godly
> 
> i dont like the old anime...
> *random rant*
> ...



Well I'm sure they'll do a better job this time! BTW: I've seen some vids of the Ps2 game on Youtube. I've gotta say the game looks badass!


----------



## Oceania (Dec 22, 2010)

*double post sorry*

Hey is there any sites that have Berserk color panels?


----------



## ichigeau (Dec 22, 2010)

FormerAbyssalone said:


> Hey is there any sites that have Berserk color panels?



oh i remember i got a bunch of them in a scan i've donwloaded (dont remember wich one uh.....) oh wait i have it

i'll send ya this by pm (cause the only online scan i can find of those art book are on a.... hentai site...)

and the copy-pasta image dont seem to work... (maybe cause nf block it whit the name of the site....)


----------



## Oceania (Dec 22, 2010)

ichigeau said:


> oh i remember i got a bunch of them in a scan i've donwloaded (dont remember wich one uh.....) oh wait i have it
> 
> i'll send ya this by pm (cause the only online scan i can find of those art book are on a.... hentai site...)
> 
> and the copy-pasta image dont seem to work... (maybe cause nf block it whit the name of the site....)



Thanks a bunch!

Gotta spread rep around first!


----------



## ichigeau (Dec 22, 2010)

cool imageshack is now back to the multi upload
so i can upload them all in 1 shot, there is still more of them

click on it for full size view


----------



## Oceania (Dec 22, 2010)

^ Those are very nice.


----------



## Oceania (Dec 23, 2010)

He got the whole "I'm gonna F*ck ur Girlfriend" look!




Guts in another badass moment!


----------



## Oceania (Dec 26, 2010)

The one with Griffith is cool.

Has anyone ever thought that now due 2 both worlds now fused together, the Beast of Darkness will establish itself as a seperate being? Yes we've seen it through the berserk armor. But I wonder could the beast sperate itself from the armor? 

We all want Griffith 2 be the final boss, but it would be interesting 2 have The beast of darkness be the final boss.


----------



## Berserk (Dec 30, 2010)

Man these breaks in between chapters are unbearable.

Trying to cope by re-reading the series, but even that goes by fast.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2010)

FormerAbyssalone said:


> He got the whole "I'm gonna F*ck ur Girlfriend" look!



HOLY SHIT THAT'S SCARY


----------



## Oceania (Dec 30, 2010)

Immortal Kage said:


> Man these breaks in between chapters are unbearable.
> 
> Trying to cope by re-reading the series, but even that goes by fast.



Its not that bad....mostly

BTW:ED, EDD'n, EDDy!


----------



## Fireball (Dec 30, 2010)

his grin creeps me out and that's saying a lot in berserk.


----------



## Oceania (Dec 31, 2010)

Both Guts and Skull Knight wore the berserk armor, I wonder who's anger was greater when in the armor? Who was more suceptable to the armor taking over Guts or SK?


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Dec 31, 2010)

FormerAbyssalone said:


> Both Guts and Skull Knight wore the berserk armor, I wonder who's anger was greater when in the armor? Who was more suceptable to the armor taking over Guts or SK?



I think the question you have to ask is is the armor SK is wearing also berserk armor? Just of a different design? Did his own inner demon eventually manifest itself and now he's the SK riding around on some badass horse smiting shit and waiting till he can get his revenge?

Will Guts turn into the same thing but instead of being the SK he'll turn into some kind of armored wolf/fox killing machine? Waiting for his chance at Griffith.


----------



## Tangible (Dec 31, 2010)

I just started Volume 6....WHY HAVE I FUCKING WAITED SO LONG.


Does Guts get even more manly? IS THERE ANYONE MORE MANLY THAN GUTS. Besides Griffith ofc


----------



## ichigeau (Dec 31, 2010)

Tangible said:


> I just started Volume 6....WHY HAVE I FUCKING WAITED SO LONG.
> 
> 
> Does Guts get even more manly? IS THERE ANYONE MORE MANLY THAN GUTS. Besides Griffith ofc




well, i founded he his diferent depending on whatever part you are...
during the golden age (where you are i think) he show alot of emotions which suprised me at first.

then he go more maniac 
right now i would say he his... not more gentle but he matured more.


----------



## Bender (Dec 31, 2010)

Fullmetalthis said:


> I think the question you have to ask is is the armor SK is wearing also berserk armor? Just of a different design? Did his own inner demon eventually manifest itself and now he's the SK riding around on some badass horse smiting shit and waiting till he can get his revenge?
> 
> Will Guts turn into the same thing but instead of being the SK he'll turn into some kind of armored wolf/fox killing machine? Waiting for his chance at Griffith.



Actually, it's a dog


----------



## Oceania (Dec 31, 2010)

Fullmetalthis said:


> I think the question you have to ask is is the armor SK is wearing also berserk armor? Just of a different design? Did his own inner demon eventually manifest itself and now he's the SK riding around on some badass horse smiting shit and waiting till he can get his revenge?
> 
> Will Guts turn into the same thing but instead of being the SK he'll turn into some kind of armored wolf/fox killing machine? Waiting for his chance at Griffith.



There is another question that is also raised...

WTF was SK fighting that forced him 2 fight until all his bones where broken and died?

Also where did he get the horse aswell?

Yes Gut's armor turns into a hell-hound more than a wolf.


----------



## Tangible (Jan 1, 2011)

Griffith is one of the few characters in manga to actually piss me off haha. Can't wait to see Guts smash his faceeeeeeee


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm reading over berserk yet again.

And i've always wondered  how strong gutts original crew would have been if they were still alive.

I.e Judeau and Pippin.

If they were apart of gutts team Pippin would have been awesome with the magic axe the witch girl wanted to give gutts.


----------



## ichigeau (Jan 2, 2011)

Canute87 said:


> I'm reading over berserk yet again.
> 
> And i've always wondered  how strong gutts original crew would have been if they were still alive.
> 
> ...



they would be freacking strong (for humans) 
serpico & all have to use magic sword and magic items to kill monsters.

and judeau was the man, he was like a medieval ninja


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 2, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> they would be freacking strong (for humans)
> serpico & all have to use magic sword and magic items to kill monsters.
> 
> and judeau was the man, he was like a medieval ninja



Yeah Judeau was pretty awesome. And i think Casca if she never lost her mind would be better than seripico with the wind sword. She always had very flexible movements even though she was wearing armour.


----------



## Fireball (Jan 3, 2011)

> The big news about Berserk project will be announced in both English and Japanese. Please wait for my tweet till January 8th.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 4, 2011)

Berserk said:


> Man these breaks in between chapters are unbearable.
> 
> Trying to cope by re-reading the series, but even that goes by fast.



I have most Berserk volumes. Still read them from time to time.

But this manga has become a staple for advocating "trade waiting".


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jan 4, 2011)

That sounds promising


----------



## Ƶero (Jan 4, 2011)

Awesome. :WOW


----------



## Tangible (Jan 4, 2011)

Any ideas what the 8th will announce? Continuation?

Either way, I need to catch up. I'm on volume 28 now


----------



## ichigeau (Jan 4, 2011)

Tangible said:


> Any ideas what the 8th will announce? Continuation?
> 
> Either way, I need to catch up. I'm on volume 28 now



you dont know ?
its a new anime project (see the video in the siggy of Berserkhawk z) there is 5 trailer out for quite a while

this will probably announce the launch date of the new anime.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm thinking that the new series is to span: The Golden Age to the end of the Millennium Falcon Arc. Whooo!!!!!!!!!! TIME to set my HD DVD recorder for The EGG OF THE KING.


----------



## Random Member (Jan 5, 2011)

The New Berserk anime is going to be a movie project.



> The February issue of Kadokawa Shoten's Newtype magazine is announcing on Saturday that the previously revealed Berserk project will begin with a theatrical film that will open in 2011. According to Newtype, the 2011 film will be the first part of a project that will adapt the entire story from Kentarou Miura's manga.



Source:


----------



## Hollow Prince (Jan 5, 2011)

I was about to post this, but yeah, idk what to think about this?


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Jan 5, 2011)

A Berserk movie?! Yes please.


----------



## Fireball (Jan 5, 2011)

well, it's better than nothing. as long as it stays true to the source and is entertaining i have no problem with a series of movies.


----------



## Memos (Jan 5, 2011)

The only problem I have with movies/OVAs is that there will be a lot of time in between them compared to a weekly series. But I guess it will have much higher production values this way.


----------



## ichigeau (Jan 5, 2011)

Kusuriuri said:


> The only problem I have with movies/OVAs is that there will be a lot of time in between them compared to a weekly series. But I guess it will have much higher production values this way.



ye
a movie or a serie of movie will have more budget than a weekly anime. So a better quality product.

actually i like it more this way. they will have alot more time to animate all kind of stuff like all those soldiers on the battlefield and all those little details.


----------



## Kikyo (Jan 5, 2011)

The entire manga? Awesome!


----------



## CetLot (Jan 5, 2011)

wow i expected FMA Brotherhood quality at most but the entire manga in Movies is like a dream to me. Thank God Miura gets his work animated like this (unlike poor Kishimoto)
I am reliefed. (hate the waiting part thow, this is gonna take AGES but the result will be flawless)


----------



## Malumultimus (Jan 5, 2011)

If I had to guess, I'd say the movie will be like the anime, but even more truncated. This way, new fans of Berserk can catch up on the Golden Age without having to read the manga or watch the older anime. Then, an anime will be made to cover what happens from then on.


----------



## Ƶero (Jan 5, 2011)

This sounds good so far, I'm guessing there will be a lot of waiting but for Berserk level quality it's worth it.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm guessing that each arc will be covered through 2 Films

Film 1 & 2: Golden Age
Film 3 & 4: Blackswordsman/Conviction
Film 5 & 6: Millinneum Falcon


----------



## ichigeau (Jan 6, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> I'm guessing that each arc will be covered through 2 Films
> 
> Film 1 & 2: Golden Age
> Film 3 & 4: Blackswordsman/Conviction
> Film 5 & 6: Millinneum Falcon



well after reading it again after a post of a guy....



> revealed Berserk project will *begin with a theatrical film* that will open in 2011. According to Newtype, the 2011 *film will be the first part of a project* that will adapt the entire story from Kentarou Miura's manga.



it will start whit a movie...ya but the movie is the first part of the project.... 
but for the rest ? aov of anime ?......


----------



## Fireball (Jan 6, 2011)

> *"The theatrical release is targeted for mid 2011! ! This is the official announcement!"*
> 
> He also says that animating the entire series is a large task, so it will take time, and it may not all be done in a series of film. Video is also an option. He also says the voice acting cast is being finalized.


----------



## Tangible (Jan 6, 2011)

Does anyone actually think Casca will get her memory back before the very end of the manga?

I can't see it happening. I know Guts hates the fuck out of Griffith, but if Casca was returned back to normal, I have a hard time seeing Guts being motivated to continue on.


----------



## Freija (Jan 6, 2011)

So, as I haven't read this since Griffith attacked that big Maharadja guy, have anything happened or is this still on hiatus?


----------



## ichigeau (Jan 6, 2011)

Tangible said:


> Does anyone actually think Casca will get her memory back before the very end of the manga?
> 
> I can't see it happening. I know Guts hates the fuck out of Griffith, but if Casca was returned back to normal, I have a hard time seeing Guts being motivated to continue on.



they have to go to this... was it was called.. this *fairy land* thing first
i think puck is gonna be happy to see some fairy lady


----------



## Berserk (Jan 6, 2011)

Freija said:


> So, as I haven't read this since Griffith attacked that big Maharadja guy, have anything happened or is this still on hiatus?



There are quite a few chapter released after that part.


----------



## Oceania (Jan 9, 2011)

Can't wait 2 see Guts in Berserk armor mode animated!


----------



## Vault (Jan 9, 2011)

Its getting animated again?


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 9, 2011)

You only finding that out now? Check youtube for teaser trailers. Its looking pretty good so far. They're going to make a movie (still not sure if it's going to be multiple movies or not).


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 9, 2011)

Tangible said:


> Does anyone actually think Casca will get her memory back before the very end of the manga?
> 
> I can't see it happening. I know Guts hates the fuck out of Griffith, but if Casca was returned back to normal, I have a hard time seeing Guts being motivated to continue on.



If I think about what Skull Knight said to Gutts on the beach then I doubt it. 
But if she does regain her memory back then I expect something bad (like death) to happen to her later on. 
No happy end in sight.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 9, 2011)

Tangible said:


> Does anyone actually think Casca will get her memory back before the very end of the manga?
> 
> I can't see it happening. I know Guts hates the fuck out of Griffith, but if Casca was returned back to normal, I have a hard time seeing Guts being motivated to continue on.



I hope she will , cant stand her vegetable nature and Gutts will go after Griffith either way...


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jan 9, 2011)

I imagine an epic bearded Gatts - Brand standing on the edge of a mountain with The Kingdom of Falconia in the distance.... THE END.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 9, 2011)

The sea god !!!!!!


----------



## Oceania (Jan 12, 2011)

I wonder how gigantic the sea god will be? Any news on the next chap release?


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 12, 2011)

The ending of berserk is gonna suck i think.

It just doesn't seem to have a happy ending.


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Jan 12, 2011)

I hate happy endings. Life isn't always happy. Berserk is gonna have an awesome and sad ending.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jan 12, 2011)

Personally i'd be content with a downer ending, it's not like it wouldn't be consistent with the series


----------



## ichigeau (Jan 12, 2011)

FormerAbyssalone said:


> I wonder how gigantic the sea god will be? Any news on the next chap release?



you think he his abble to get out of this hole ? or he will breack the island ?  


anyway, the end... even if its not happy.... it have to be glorious. imagine guts who lead an gigantic army to breack trough falconia.


----------



## Vault (Jan 12, 2011)

The end of berserk, everyone dies  I know for a fact Gutts isnt surviving it.


----------



## ichigeau (Jan 12, 2011)

Vault said:


> The end of berserk, everyone dies  I know for a fact Gutts isnt surviving it.



it remind me of the fir... wait second ? wait... first in chronologic order but not in volume order... ? anyway... the eclipse where everyone died exept guts and caska.

despair is a weak word to describe what happened, imagine an eclipse but in a bigger scale  
2012


----------



## Fireball (Jan 12, 2011)

after chopping griffith's head off and killing god hand single handedly, guts rides with his just married caska into the sunset while zodd is crying in skull knight's arms.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 12, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> it remind me of the fir... wait second ? wait... first in chronologic order but not in volume order... ? anyway... the eclipse where everyone died exept guts and caska.



The Eclipse starts at around vol 12.


----------



## Oceania (Jan 12, 2011)

Ending of berserk could be, The whole cycle starting agian and Guts becomes the new Skull Knight.:ho


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 12, 2011)

Mongoloid Gnome said:


> I hate happy endings. Life isn't always happy. Berserk is gonna have an awesome and sad ending.



The man has been going through shit his entire life.


God forbid the man gets a little peace.


----------



## ichigeau (Jan 12, 2011)

αshɘs said:


> The Eclipse starts at around vol 12.



in volume 3, well if it was not an eclipse it was something similar


*Spoiler*: __ 














oh we saw 1 eclipse in the flashback of the old man that turned into the weird monster (the dad of the girl that was always in her castle)
oh it have nudity cant post it here.....



that make me think... guts still have a behelit in his pocket...
we never know what can happen


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Jan 12, 2011)

Berserkhawk z said:


> Personally i'd be content with a downer ending, it's not like it wouldn't be consistent with the series



I'm hoping for a Bittersweet ending myself. Would fit the best with Miura having said that it wouldn't be an entirely pessimistic end (which a downer ending'd be, IMO).


----------



## Bender (Jan 12, 2011)

> I hate happy endings. Life isn't always happy. Berserk is gonna have an awesome and sad ending.






Canute87 said:


> The man has been going through shit his entire life.
> 
> 
> God forbid the man gets a little peace.



For real

Guts had to watch his girl raped 

and saw all his friends slaughtered

Bittersweet ending?

Fuck that


----------



## Mangopunch (Jan 12, 2011)

Mongoloid Gnome said:


> I hate happy endings. Life isn't always happy. Berserk is gonna have an awesome and sad ending.



When I first read berserk, one of the main draws that I found irresistible was how life shits on gutts over and over and yet. . . this man just fights on. This man. Not this superhero, not this protagonist surrounded by smiling friends, just a man with a resolute will and a strong sword arm. This devotion to live in this bleak miserable world, alone, fascinated me. What drove this man to continue in a world of horrors and bleakness? Mirua does an interesting thing here, the reader is drawn to gutts for the same reason that Griffith becomes drawn to gutts. His existence is almost an absurdity(born from death's womb) yet everyone is force to acknowledge it through his sheer will. Gutts exists and yet he always existed alone and those days where the cursed mark of sacrifice was still in effect were the most chilling parts of the story that conveyed how deep the paranoia, anguish and horror went. 

I was so engrossed in this story because of the ordeals Gutts went though alone. When Gutts lost Casca it only added to the sense of isolation. For me, Berserk was a tale about perseverance as I was reading it when I was in a bad time of my life, alone in college with nothing but work. It inspired me so much. When gutts gained friends and little kids in his party, when cursed mark was sealed off, when his days weren't spend at the brink of death,when i was no longer dreading each page for Gutts' sake, it lost some of its characteristic appeal but I am also happy. I am happy for Gutts because he is a character that I have grown to care about, despite being imaginary.Why? Because he stands for something fundamental and universal. I am rooting for Gutts' (and Mirua's) happy ending.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jan 14, 2011)

Need more Berserk now  

Actually been thinking that it could be possible that Griffith is gonna be a straight good guy from now on, and challenge the other Godhand, which will make Gutts appear the bad guy again.

From Griffith's point of view sacrificing a few people for the greater good of mankind, doesn't sound too far fetched. Anyone agree?


----------



## Vodrake (Jan 14, 2011)

Berserkhawk z said:


> From Griffith's point of view sacrificing a few people for the greater good of mankind, doesn't sound too far fetched. Anyone agree?



I don't know. I don't think Griffith is one for doing things for "the greater good of mankind", I think I might go so far as to say he doesn't give a crap about mankind on the whole. 
If however, sacrificing a few people "for the greater good of mankind" would somehow make him Lord Emperor of the Universe, then yeah I think he'd be all for it.


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Jan 14, 2011)

Berserkhawk z said:


> Need more Berserk now
> 
> Actually been thinking that it could be possible that Griffith is gonna be a straight good guy from now on, and challenge the other Godhand, which will make Gutts appear the bad guy again.
> 
> From Griffith's point of view sacrificing a few people for the greater good of mankind, doesn't sound too far fetched. Anyone agree?



Please excuse my bluntness, but that would be fucking stupid. At this point Griffith is irredeemable and needs to suffer a painful, humiliating death.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jan 15, 2011)

Vodrake said:


> I don't know. I don't think Griffith is one for doing things for "the greater good of mankind", I think I might go so far as to say he doesn't give a crap about mankind on the whole.
> If however, sacrificing a few people "for the greater good of mankind" would somehow make him Lord Emperor of the Universe, then yeah I think he'd be all for it.


Think of it this way he'd forever be known as the hero of the world creating eternal peace. why aim as low as a simple kingdom when you have the powers of a god, and can become a legend?



The Mouthy Merc said:


> Please excuse my bluntness, but that would be fucking stupid. *At this point Griffith is irredeemable and needs to suffer a painful, humiliating death*.



From our point of view yes, from the story's point of view at the moment yes from the characters point of view, or at least most of them no. 

Berserk's the sort of story that turns persepective's on their heads, Griffith may be the villain in Gutts eyes and even ours but right now he's hailed as a hero. The lost chapter doesn't discount this theory as the Idea gave Griffith a choice to do good or evil. If Griffith creates the ultimate peace in the world will Gutts still be able to strike him down, or falter at the last moment?

Keep in mind it's only a theory, but i feel a major twist like this will come eventually


----------



## Vodrake (Jan 15, 2011)

Berserkhawk z said:


> Think of it this way he'd forever be known as the hero of the world creating eternal peace. why aim as low as a simple kingdom when you have the powers of a god, and can become a legend?



That's what I was trying to say. I think he'd probably do it if he saw that it would benefit him. I'm just under no pretenses that it would be for the good of mankind, only for his own personal gain.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jan 15, 2011)

Vodrake said:


> That's what I was trying to say. I think he'd probably do it if he saw that it would benefit him. *I'm just under no pretenses that it would be for the "good of mankind", only for his own personal gain.*



Sadly for Gutts the two may come hand in hand. Creating an ultimate peace would benefit the world and Griffith as a whole.


----------



## Fireball (Jan 15, 2011)

i don't think guts gives a rotten ass if the world is at peace.


----------



## Oceania (Jan 17, 2011)

Berserkhawk z said:


> Think of it this way he'd forever be known as the hero of the world creating eternal peace. why aim as low as a simple kingdom when you have the powers of a god, and can become a legend?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats what I luv about Berserk. You have to see it through the others eyes. Even though Guts is the good guy. You have to look at it through Griffith's eyes and then through Guts's eyes, to realise who is right. Like u said in one's eyes he is the hero, a king sent to save the world. The other one is on a mission to kill that so called savior.


----------



## ichigeau (Jan 17, 2011)

eh ? for me griffith is far from a hero, he his egoist

sure the citizen see him as the *oh mighty savior of midlan* but he dont care, they are like tools for him, just like he used charlotte and use her weakness that she loved him, use her status of princess to gain power, like he used guts and all the hawk.

ya you say he was tortured during 1 year and then when guts was going after him he was screaming *RUN* while he lost his voice, maybe he still cared about him (if it was even true and not fake...) and didint want guts to be in all this like run for your life.

 but he still said clearly yes to sacrifice all his friends , they got brutally killed, and raped caska just in front of guts, all that for what ? to achieve his dream.
what was his dream again ? have a castle ? have a land ? now he have it what he gonna do ? 
they are lucky enough skullknight was there to save both of them....


sure its always like *if you go in this side you will see they are not bad, and if you go to the other they are not really bad too they all have their own reasons...* but i dont see how griffith could bring peace. he his against the god hand ? we dont know.


----------



## Oceania (Jan 18, 2011)

How many people here are gonna cry up when Guts finally dies?

I know I will, they'll be manly tears.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 18, 2011)

I will lmao if this manga ends with Gutts sucking Griffiths' cock.


----------



## Kind of a big deal (Jan 18, 2011)

I will only be happy with the ending if it does the following:

-Has to be a huge plot twist or mind-fuck of the same level as the eclipse was at the time. At least. 

-Also it has to be pretty horrible and dark. In the range of 'everyone dies unfairly and Midland suffers thousands of years of torment from monsters'. You know, business as usual. I don't want there to be in improvement to the world of Berserk when the story is done. If anything, it should be worse overall.

Anything less than this would not do Berserk justice for an ending.

As for Guts' fate, I hope it'll be similar to general Munsu in Shin Angyo Onshi.


----------



## Muk (Jan 18, 2011)

honestly i don't see griffith doing it for the greater good of mankind.

he's doing it for himself.

the 'others' see him do things for the greater good.

griffith on the other hand will do anything to get to his goal.

you saw it when he sold his body to that man in the golden age, just to get the funds needed for war.

you saw it again when he hired guts as an assassin.

and once more when he sacrificed the entire Band of Hawk for his assent to God Hand


----------



## Oceania (Jan 20, 2011)

^ Wow then Griffith is a total dick then is he?


----------



## Bender (Jan 20, 2011)

^

Griffith has always been a dick


----------



## Oceania (Jan 20, 2011)

Bender said:


> ^
> 
> Griffith has always been a dick



I know that but it seems he has rised even higher on my asshole list.

Any news on a new chapter?


----------



## Muk (Jan 20, 2011)

no news 

maybe if you check other forums

-------------
griffith has always been asshole 

he just get the 'high' and might look when things finally come together

he always is seen as the 'savior' from the common folks


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jan 21, 2011)

Yeah well these people following him blindly around just never got the short end of the stick when it comes to Griffith as The Band of The Hawk recieved during his "Rebirth" as Femto.


----------



## Oceania (Jan 21, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Yeah well these people following him blindly around just never got the short end of the stick when it comes to Griffith as The Band of The Hawk recieved during his "Rebirth" as Femto.



Well Griffith does have an army of apostials, so anyone I guess who doesn't follow him. Will recive the same fate as the "Band of the Hawk".


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 21, 2011)

Ah, The Band of the Hawk. Whenever I re-read the Eclipse or the post-Eclipse chapters (Awakening to a Nighmare, The Sprint, Vow of Retaliation), it always gets me:/


----------



## pikachuwei (Jan 21, 2011)

finally caught up with berserk

fantasia arc feels a bit weird, like it should have taken place earlier, i mean after the epicness of the kushan war, it has slowed down so much


----------



## Fireball (Jan 21, 2011)

That usually happens after a climax and a new arc has started.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jan 27, 2011)

I wonder how tough this sea god will be for Gutts and Shierke?

I really need a new chapter soon


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm sure we will get new chapters once the 1st Berserk Film hits theaters this year


----------



## Oceania (Jan 29, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> I'm sure we will get new chapters once the 1st Berserk Film hits theaters this year



True, doesn't Miura help with the Berserk Film?


----------



## Fireball (Jan 29, 2011)

No information on that, but considering Miura wasn't to happy about the old TV series and that he is quite keen on working with Berserk projects outside the manga, I'd wager he has some kind of supervision.


----------



## ichigeau (Jan 29, 2011)

FormerAbyssalone said:


> True, doesn't Miura help with the Berserk Film?



i think its like evey mangaka whit his manga and the anime version.
he his too busy drawing his manga to to work on the anime.

maybe he colaborate obviously, but he probably dont have time to work on it.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 29, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> i think its like evey mangaka whit his manga and the anime version.
> *he his too busy drawing his manga to to work on the anime.*
> 
> maybe he colaborate obviously, but he probably dont have time to work on it.



Don't you mean "he his too busy playing idolmaster to to work on the anime and the manga"?.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jan 29, 2011)

If it's supposed to follow the Manga 100% it would only make sense that Miura's helping to some degree. Would also explain his massive hiatus at the moment


----------



## Kikyo (Jan 29, 2011)

This is not a massive hiatus for Miura. He's taken breaks that lasted over a year. This is tiny in comparison.


----------



## Malumultimus (Jan 29, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> i think its like evey mangaka whit his manga and the anime version.



Mangaka aren't attached to their relative anime projects at all unless they want to be. Most are just like, "Saw it on TV a week ago and it looked good!" They don't have a hand in it. Some will help out if asked; some ask to help out. It seems like recently mangaka are getting involved more, but you can see Soul Eater for a good example of a mangaka who hated what the anime team did..


----------



## Oceania (Jan 30, 2011)

If I were a mangaka I would want to help out with anime as much as I can. You know what I can't to see Guts vs Mogzus, thats is going 2 be kick@$$.


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 30, 2011)

What i've noticed is when Griffith starts to lose a grip of things he starts to lose it. It was what happened with gutts.


----------



## ichigeau (Jan 30, 2011)

FormerAbyssalone said:


> If I were a mangaka I would want to help out with anime as much as I can. You know what I can't to see Guts vs Mogzus, thats is going 2 be kick@$$.



i hated that guy, stupid lego head


----------



## Fireball (Jan 30, 2011)

Loved how Guts fucked up Mozgus' disciples.


----------



## Sesha (Jan 30, 2011)

Mozgus was an awesome antagonist. Great design too. Him and the Tower of Conviction arc was an interesting examination of the nature of religious belief and fanaticism (particularly medieval Christianity). I wish we had more characters and storylines like that.

/generic positive statement


----------



## Deleted member 125418 (Jan 30, 2011)

I can't wait to see the new anime and the mozgus arc animated, I liked how he scrunched up his face to look scary. I also kind of liked his "angels" underlings, who fought out of gratefulness for Mozgus who treated them well when they were young, at least that's what I remember. That entire arc really didn't have a clear-cut bad guy, it was technically Casca and Gut's seals who brought the demons there that ended up killing everyone after all. While Mozgus is obviously supposed to be evil, if he won it would have saved most of the innocent people there. Luca was the definite highlight of that arc for me, b/c it was the defining point that showed me that the purpose of the manga wasn't simply to show mindless gore and violence.

Yeah, I wasn't around to give opinions on this arc when it first came out


----------



## Oceania (Jan 31, 2011)

Sesha said:


> Mozgus was an awesome antagonist. Great design too. Him and the Tower of Conviction arc was an interesting examination of the nature of religious belief and fanaticism (particularly medieval Christianity). I wish we had more characters and storylines like that.
> 
> /generic positive statement



Yes he was a great antagonist, his apostial form was cool and gaave Guts a pretty tough fight. Yes Mozgus was the radical example of the extremes Christianity was in mideval times. 

Of course we can't forget about seeing Guts vs Serpico Duels.


----------



## Survivor19 (Jan 31, 2011)

> he scrunched up his face to look scary


Actually, he is far more scary with his "normal and calm" face.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 5, 2011)

Any takers for a lossless rip of the Long Out of Print Sega Dreamcast Soundtrack to: Berserk Millennium Falcon Arc - Chapter of the Oblivion Flower: Original Soundtrack


----------



## .access timeco. (Feb 5, 2011)

To be honest, the Mozgus arc highest to me goes for the name of "Nina". Now THAT was an amazing character... really hard to see such a realistic character like that. As hateful as looking inside oneself, but so human.


----------



## Muk (Feb 6, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Any takers for a lossless rip of the Long Out of Print Sega Dreamcast Soundtrack to: Berserk Millennium Falcon Arc - Chapter of the Oblivion Flower: Original Soundtrack


sure i'll have that ost


----------



## lucid dream (Feb 6, 2011)

Sesha said:


> Mozgus was an awesome antagonist. Great design too. Him and the Tower of Conviction arc was an interesting examination of the nature of religious belief and fanaticism (particularly medieval Christianity). I wish we had more characters and storylines like that.
> 
> /generic positive statement




I think the Conviction arc might be my favorite, partially for this reason. It also introduced _a lot_ of great characters . 
I think the religious angle also added more realism to the otherwise otherworldly horrors in Berserk. The senseless atrocities committed by religious fanatics is something many people would be familiar with and worth looking into. 



.access timeco. said:


> To be honest, the Mozgus arc highest to me goes for the name of "Nina". Now THAT was an amazing character... really hard to see such a realistic character like that. As hateful as looking inside oneself, but so human.



I know, it's scary to realize why she's so loathsome: she's acting the way most ordinary people would. It doesn't help that Luca is there as an amazingly badass foil to Nina's weakness. 

You want to believe you'd act like Luca, but you can't shake the feeling you'd end up like Nina.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 22, 2011)

I really hope the reason Miura's taking so long is because he's helping with the new anime


----------



## Sabotage (Feb 22, 2011)

What's the best site to read Berserk?


----------



## jux (Feb 22, 2011)

Who else is creaming themselves over the new anime?


----------



## ichigeau (Feb 22, 2011)

Berserkhawk z said:


> I really hope the reason Miura's taking so long is because he's helping with the new anime



think he his trying to get Susumu Hirasawa ?  ye i know he his not working on it...

but at least they have to do a remake of *forces* they have to use it... even if its only the opening song .... 



jux said:


> Who else is creaming themselves over the new anime?



the eclipse re-done in anime.... will be mindblowing 
well i dont want to have anny expectations.... its always a bad thing... you may end verry disapointed.... (*cough*naruto anime*cough*) -_-'
so if i say to myself right now it will be shit i wont be disapointed if its not well done 

anyway, oh i saw a comment on youtube and it make sense...
not only the movie format will have a higher budget/more time to work on it than a normal *season anime* with an episode each week, but also to counter japan's law concerning censor on tv.

so they will be allowed to show gore and sexual scene into a movie insted of being censored into an anime format.


remember this is only speculations.....




roguezan said:


> What's the best site to read Berserk?



hm..... well bleachexile is my favorite and it have manny manga
x


----------



## Captain Fry (Feb 22, 2011)

Just found and marathon'd Berserk up to chapter 18....  Holy fucking balls I love this manga


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 23, 2011)

So any info when this "new anime" will air? I feel pretty spectacle.


----------



## Fireball (Feb 23, 2011)

The movie will air this summer.


----------



## randyroo (Feb 26, 2011)

look forward to the movie, does any1 know whats up with the manga, i have been reading since may last year and there have barely released any episodes. im still waiting for chapter 319. i just want the manga to speed up and give us another epic arc like the golden age.


----------



## dream (Feb 27, 2011)

randyroo said:


> look forward to the movie, does any1 know whats up with the manga, i have been reading since may last year and there have barely released any episodes. im still waiting for chapter 319. i just want the manga to speed up and give us another epic arc like the golden age.



The manga is on a break.  Not sure when the next chapter will be coming.


----------



## Deleted member 125418 (Feb 27, 2011)

randyroo said:


> look forward to the movie, does any1 know whats up with the manga, i have been reading since may last year and there have barely released any episodes. im still waiting for chapter 319. i just want the manga to speed up and give us another epic arc like the golden age.



The mangaka releases ~3-4 chapters and then goes on hiatus for a year, it's been like this for years apparently.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 27, 2011)

Haven't you been told that water doesn't boil in a pot when you stand watching ; like boiling water Berserk must not be waited upon at magazine stands. Only by not waiting for chapter will chapter appear.


----------



## jux (Feb 27, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> The manga is on a break.  Not sure when the next chapter will be coming.



This is about the only thing I dislike about Berserk. It comes out so sporadically. I'm going to be in my late 50s when the next volume is released.


----------



## ichigeau (Feb 27, 2011)

jux said:


> This is about the only thing I dislike about Berserk. It comes out so sporadically. I'm going to be in my late 50s when the next volume is released.



i wonder if in japan some people still read it since the first ever chapter


----------



## On and On (Feb 27, 2011)

at volume 4, page 10

love how the first black character they introduce is a child molester


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 27, 2011)

Hmmm I'm in my 30s now so only 35 Volumes of Berserk have been published so when i'm in my 40s only Volumes 36 - 40 will have been published.

Fuuuuuck... I want time travel technology now.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 27, 2011)

Ye Old Anime Works Berserk Trailer

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNZkJFJacTM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## On and On (Feb 27, 2011)

Shizuka Joestar said:
			
		

> It's been a long time (unless you saw the way early morning thread), but  JoJo Project is BACK IN ACTION with chapter 69, kicking off volume 18  and our great SBR campaign! *We're trying for a chapter a week every week*  until we catch up with the tank raws, and we're well on our way to do  so!
> 
> In this chapter... shit, I can't even do a badass summary for this, because all I can say is: D4C. IT BEGINS.
> 
> ...



oh god i can see gayness is going to be a running gag here


----------



## On and On (Feb 27, 2011)

Link removed

oh god i can see gayness is going to be a running gag here


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 28, 2011)

Not really.



ichigeau said:


> i wonder if in japan some people still read it since the first ever chapter



Haha, I wouldn't trade places with them that's for sure.


----------



## Fireball (Mar 1, 2011)

Heh, I lol'd when Griffith showed Guts a book about Kama Sutra.


----------



## On and On (Mar 1, 2011)

Holy fuck Casca is almost as bad as Sakura. I'm ready for that bitch to go.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 1, 2011)

Wait till you get to _that_ part.


Also though she had annoying moments, I never really had a problem with her. Her characterization is a "bit" better than Sakura's


----------



## Zorokiller (Mar 1, 2011)

Caska was atleast useful in several ways, you can't say that about Sakura.


----------



## Muk (Mar 1, 2011)

caska was a captain  give her credit where its due


----------



## Zorokiller (Mar 1, 2011)

Caska was a bootycall











**


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 1, 2011)

Caska was the only woman that was man enough to have sex with Guts.


----------



## _Claire_ (Mar 1, 2011)

I'd jump at the chance to have sex with Gutts!  Daaaayum...cold shower time.


----------



## ichigeau (Mar 1, 2011)

The Comedian said:


> Holy fuck Casca is almost as bad as Sakura. I'm ready for that bitch to go.




i may sound like an @$$, but i think its a good thing what happened to caska..... for me 

- now she his really good looking :33
- she his funny (when she his eating puck )
- she dont talks about her *problems* then cry about it....

absolutely like this video, skip at 2:47
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tod1MnJnRmg[/YOUTUBE]

*NOBODY* 


ye i would like that she found her memory once they go on that *fairy island* but still


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 1, 2011)

You guys might have spolied some stuff for The Comedian


----------



## ichigeau (Mar 1, 2011)

αshɘs said:


> You guys might have spolied some stuff for The Comedian



well.... sorry for him.... but its the manga thread so we can talk freely whitout spoiler tag 

you may click but its at your own risk


----------



## On and On (Mar 1, 2011)

luckily i went to this page so i haven't seen anything

but most of the crazy shit in this manga i already know about.


----------



## Aldric (Mar 2, 2011)

The Comedian said:


> Holy fuck Casca is almost as bad as Sakura.



Get the fuck out of here


----------



## Blinky (Mar 2, 2011)

Hmm... Didn't know so much people dislike Casca.


----------



## Zorokiller (Mar 2, 2011)

I like her more as a autist then the bitch she was before the gruesome rape


----------



## Aldric (Mar 2, 2011)

itt mouthbreathers scared of women


----------



## Ice Cream (Mar 2, 2011)

Fireball said:


> Heh, I lol'd when Griffith showed Guts a book about Kama Sutra.



He then showed guts the same positions on caska. 

I wonder how they'll animate it this time.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 2, 2011)

Blinky said:


> Hmm... Didn't know so much people dislike Casca.



Me neither.

Sure, she's no Alita or Nausicaa level herione, but still....


----------



## Blinky (Mar 2, 2011)

αshɘs said:


> Me neither.
> 
> Sure, she's no Alita or Nausicaa level herione, but still....



Meh. Most people here hate female characters anyway.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 2, 2011)

And that's a damn shame.


----------



## ichigeau (Mar 2, 2011)

Blinky said:


> Meh. Most people here hate female characters anyway.



its not this.

i dont like girl that cry and act like a bitch to the guy that just saved her (in that case guts) and then insted of saying thanks, she his like *oh my mighty griffith* and talk about her life.

she was hating guts for no r... wait not for no reason only cause he was close to griffith and griffith was giving him attention even if he just joined the group. she was simply jaleous and hated guts only for this.

and now look what happened  look all the shit guts lived trough and how he suffered to found and save casca, once she get her memory back i hope she will be at least thankfull...

guts expression here express better than words


remember skullknight that said maybe its not what she desire ? again this pic express this better than words


----------



## Aldric (Mar 2, 2011)

That bitch how dare she become insane after being gangraped by demons

She's supposed to enjoy it that's the way it is in my hentai mangos


----------



## Blinky (Mar 2, 2011)

omg wut a bitch gud ting she got raped.


----------



## Aldric (Mar 2, 2011)

She was vaguely antagonistic to the main character at first before eventually warming up to him like every other single main female in the history of the medium

Grrrrrrrrrhmph puff I can't take it where're my K-On figurines I need a hug


----------



## Fireball (Mar 2, 2011)

Ice Cream said:


> He then showed guts the same positions on caska.



That's when I raged.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 2, 2011)

I bet you anything that once the BRAND is removed from Caska and Gatts that Caska returns to Griffiths side as that is where her son is...

Now how fucked up is that!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 2, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> I bet you anything that once the BRAND is removed from Caska and Gatts that Caska returns to Griffiths side as that is where her son is...
> 
> Now how fucked up is that!



It's ok. Guts has loli witch and religion slut to fill the void.


----------



## David (Mar 3, 2011)

I finally read Berserk and found this thread.  I'm so glad .

DO NOT AVERT YOUR GAZE


----------



## Bender (Mar 3, 2011)

How the hell can people hate Caska especially after her comical battle with Adon and serving him up a sweet ass-whupping. Not to mention we got a passionate and hot sex scene from her and Guts. 




I lol'ed hard as hell at this scene

The anime failed hard as hell this one. 



Aldric said:


> That bitch how dare she become insane after being gangraped by demons
> 
> She's supposed to enjoy it that's the way it is in my hentai mangos


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Mar 3, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> I bet you anything that once the BRAND is removed from Caska and Gatts that Caska returns to Griffiths side as that is where her son is...
> 
> Now how fucked up is that!



I'd take that bet. If she ever ended up with Griffith that would be horrible and mindbogglingly derpish. I don't expect that from Berserk.

But, what do you mean that's where her son is? Isn't it not known what became of Guts and Caska's child? The best bet being it's the kid with them now that keeps showing up? 

It's been a while though and i feel like i could be forgetting something.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 3, 2011)

Griffith is using their son's body...  Remember the conviction arc?

The kid that's with them right now is probably their child, it just took over the control. Full moon and all.


----------



## Markness (Mar 3, 2011)

I definitely think it's their child. He has some physical traits in common with Guts and Casca and they were remarked as appearing like a family when the child was with them the first time he appeared.


----------



## Sporakos (Mar 6, 2011)

didn't know there was a manga of Berserk.never searched.i'm at volume 22.when it goes after the anime episodes,its so freakin' awesome
chapters have stoped coming out at 318?


----------



## Fireball (Mar 6, 2011)

Just the usual break Miura takes.


----------



## Bender (Mar 6, 2011)

I bet Miura's on Xbox live during his break


----------



## Jing (Mar 6, 2011)

I thought he played those porn games while on break...


----------



## Markness (Mar 7, 2011)

TV Tropes claims he suffers from Vicarious Traumatic Stress Disorder if such a diagnosis exists.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 7, 2011)

Esomark said:


> TV Tropes claims he suffers from Vicarious Traumatic Stress Disorder if such a diagnosis exists.





Esomark said:


> TV Tropes claims



That's your problem right there.


----------



## Markness (Mar 7, 2011)

I know it's most likely made up but it does make you wonder.


----------



## Fireball (Mar 7, 2011)

He admitted he had health problems in the past and his doctor told him to pace himself more. Nothing about a disorder though.


----------



## 8 (Mar 7, 2011)

Sporakos said:


> didn't know there was a manga of Berserk.never searched.i'm at volume 22.when it goes after the anime episodes,its so freakin' awesome
> chapters have stoped coming out at 318?


your better of reading from chapter 1. the anime cut out a lot and was very censored. you'll be missing out too much.


----------



## Oceania (Mar 8, 2011)

Well dont forget he is probably helping out for the new anime too. Since it will be following the manga all the way through. Although Im needing some new chapters.


----------



## On and On (Mar 8, 2011)

OH MY GOD BEST PAGE EVER. HIS FACE.


What am I saying - there's a new "gr8st panel ever" every chapter.

I fucking love this manga.

Although the gratuitous titties and fucking got to be a little much back to back, but whatevs. This is truly a man's manga 



1/4 way through volume 13


----------



## Fireball (Mar 9, 2011)

Poor Gaston.


----------



## Zorokiller (Mar 9, 2011)

I found Pippin's death pretty touching, standing there looking alive, only to be ripped apart like some toy...Not befitting for such a strong and proud warrior


----------



## Fireball (Mar 9, 2011)

Judeau was heartbreaking. Forever alone.


----------



## Zorokiller (Mar 9, 2011)

Judeau was pretty sad too, but I didn't feel it as much because I kept seeing him for a girl


----------



## James (Mar 9, 2011)

Sporakos said:


> didn't know there was a manga of Berserk.never searched.i'm at volume 22.when it goes after the anime episodes,its so freakin' awesome
> chapters have stoped coming out at 318?



Berserk has been running since 1989, that's how long it took for all those chapters to come out. The release schedule recently is between 6-10 chapters a year.


----------



## On and On (Mar 9, 2011)

judeau was very unfortunate. he was one of my faves.

skull knight, zodd and gatts are my fav chars so far. odd, because hardly ever do i like protagonists.



...am i wrong for getting a hard on during the casca rape scene? i mean, she gets put in so many positions and even creams herself at the end


----------



## Oceania (Mar 11, 2011)

Yes that is wrong being turned on by a rape scene... I had a hard time reading that part.

Kickass art....


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Mar 12, 2011)

Is it wrong that among all the devastation in Japan right now, I hope that nothing happened Miura especially?


----------



## Fireball (Mar 12, 2011)

Miura finally gave in and used his Behelit to become an Apostle.

He had to sacrifice what he loved the most.............Japan and _THE iDOLM@STER 2_.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Mar 12, 2011)

I really hope Miura's okay after all that's been happening in Japan


----------



## Bender (Mar 12, 2011)

^

He'll be fine ^^


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Mar 12, 2011)

Bender said:


> ^
> 
> He'll be fine ^^



I hope so


----------



## Sesha (Mar 12, 2011)

Most mainstream and popular mangaka, and the majority of lesser known ones, live and/or work in Tokyo, especially the ones associated with Shueisha/Jump publications. Same goes for people working with anime and games. Some unusual circumstances excepted, or if they life and work somewhere in the North, currently published mangaka are probably safe. I'm sure Miura is okay.

As for doujin writers and independent writers, I cannot say.


----------



## ichigeau (Mar 12, 2011)

FormerAbyssalone said:


> Yes that is wrong being turned on by a rape scene... I had a hard time reading that part.




is it wrong with farnese ? i mean....
she was with the whip then *that face* she made, she liked it  
i mean im not a masochist but...

wait, i just remembered she was touching herself in the bed 
wait.... and the sword scene ............ what the flux


----------



## Fireball (Mar 13, 2011)

Miura lives in Tokyo. He should be fine. At worst ink splattered on the next chapter and it will delay for another 6 months.


----------



## Arachnia (Mar 13, 2011)

As if Miura has any idea this shit is even happening. He is happy in his basement playing hentai games, not giving a fuck.

Bastard


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 14, 2011)

Miura talking to Console

"Did you feel that"

Console

"No. But you will feel this - Game Over"


----------



## Sporakos (Mar 15, 2011)

8 said:


> your better of reading from chapter 1. the anime cut out a lot and was very censored. you'll be missing out too much.


i read it from the begining already ofc.haven't read better manga


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Mar 16, 2011)

Still nothing on Miura


----------



## Fireball (Mar 18, 2011)

Miura is doing well and says that since the refugees and victims can't see Hakusensha's website for now, he'd rather make a message for those who aren't in these places (the non-victims). And that though they've already been doing like that, they should:



Not panic-buy (don't uselessly stock on stuff)
Save
Donate


----------



## Blinky (Mar 18, 2011)

That's adorable.


----------



## Bender (Mar 18, 2011)

Fireball said:


> Miura lives in Tokyo. He should be fine. At worst ink splattered on the next chapter and it will delay for another 6 months.






He'll call upon the God Hand to fix it for him. 


CHECK OUT THE ART 





Bad ass no?


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Mar 18, 2011)

Miura's okay


----------



## Bender (Mar 19, 2011)

Speaking of that art image I uploaded anyone think Gut's 'll ever engage Griffith in battle using the Berserker armor? Also does he stand any chance against him using it? Much less Zodd?


----------



## Deleted member 125418 (Mar 19, 2011)

I can't really imagine a reason why they would ever to fight again, or at least at this point in time it's not clear anymore. Iirc after the tower of conviction arc Gutts gave up on seeking revenge and is now living to protect Caska, and Griffith is out being a messiah. I kind of doubt Griffith will betray the new hawks since this time everything's going well for him, and I'm hoping even more that Gutts won't revert back to seeking revenge. They're on completely separate paths now.

But if they do fight, it'll be weird seeing him with the armor on speedblitzing Griffith, who up until now hasn't really shown any special fighting style aside from ordinary swordsmanship, or at least I don't remember him doing so. I'm sure he'll be wearing the armor, and maybe in the course of the fight the wolf could finally break out, but I can't imagine an impressive fight unless Griffith gets some kind of demonic upgrade as femto. In any case, Zodd stands no chance.


----------



## Bender (Mar 19, 2011)

kijogigo said:


> I can't really imagine a reason why they would ever to fight again, or at least at this point in time it's not clear anymore. Iirc after the tower of conviction arc Gutts gave up on seeking revenge and is now living to protect Caska, and Griffith is out being a messiah. I kind of doubt Griffith will betray the new hawks since this time everything's going well for him, and I'm hoping even more that Gutts won't revert back to seeking revenge. They're on completely separate paths now.



It's a distinct possibility I mean do you really see the God Hand letting humanity live peacefully? If Griffith was truly willing to let Guts be then I'd doubt he'd go out of his way to rape Caska in front of him after being reborn as the God Hand Femto.


----------



## Aldric (Mar 19, 2011)

Gutts will need an absurd powerup to even stand a chance against Griffith

Obviously the berserker armor alone won't cut it (hur har pun)


----------



## Deleted member 125418 (Mar 19, 2011)

Well I guess it depends on Griffith's intentions. I _will_ be expecting some kind of final battle at some point in the story, and definitely a reunion, but at the moment there isn't much going on to foreshadow a future fight, and in fact appears to be trending away from it. Gutts seems to be getting over him, and that one female godhand told him that Griffith and some of the others were off doing there own things, so for now we can't predict how they're planning to screw over humanity, if they're even working together much at all. Evil or not, Griffith still wants to keep up a good image to the world. He could have his own intentions for humanity independent from the rest of the godhand.

I still have no clue why he went out of his way to rape Caska in front of him and make him obsessed with him. I won't discount the possibility that he's planning something that'll get Gutts to come after him again. I'm just saying that at this point the reasons for a future fight isn't clear, though it will probably be later.


----------



## Bender (Mar 19, 2011)

I found an interesting theory on Skullknight.net

It's possible that during Griffith's creation of his "new world" that Rakshas hitched a ride on Zodd so that he can act as a tracer for Griffith to Elfhelm. Up until now Skull knight has been a sort of unexpected element and derail any the plans of the baddie of the week. That and they'd be able to learn of his movements.


----------



## Deleted member 125418 (Mar 19, 2011)

Did Zodd go off to Elfhelm? I don't really remember what happened to Zodd after they defeated Ganishka and got the pope to recognize him.

Yeah, I went back to the chapters after Gutts and Zodd beats Ganishka's mist form, when he hears about Griffith again he gets angry for a moment but then basically goes eh, screw it and lets Zodd leave. For now Elfhelm is their priority, not Griffith. While his current companions are all still breathing I doubt Gutts will bother going after him.


----------



## Blinky (Mar 19, 2011)

> I still have no clue why he went out of his way to rape Caska in front of him and make him obsessed with him.



Jealousy I guess. Remember when Griffith was completely broken how he kept staring at Guts and Caska ?


----------



## Deleted member 125418 (Mar 19, 2011)

Oh right, that's probably it. It's been awhile, I think he was imagining them as a family and went crazy about it or something like that.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 19, 2011)

kijogigo said:


> I still have no clue why he went out of his way to rape Caska in front of him and make him obsessed with him.



His ambition was basically ruined because of Guts. When he left and defeated Griffith in that duel, Griffith realized just how badly he needed Guts. Then he went to fuck Charlotte, and got locked up for a year and got tortured. His goal of getting a kingdom was basically crushed then.

Then after Guts and his party saved him he was settled to have a peaceful life with Caska, but realized she and Guts are together and even though Caska decided to stay with Griffith, it was rather due to pity and sense of duty.

Also remember when the God Hand were convincing him to join them, Griffith said how Gut was the only one who made him forget his dream.


----------



## Blinky (Mar 19, 2011)

I wonder if they'll ever reach Elfhelm


----------



## ichigeau (Mar 19, 2011)

αshɘs said:


> Also remember when the God Hand were convincing him to join them, Griffith said how Gut was the only one who made him forget his dream.




_that_ image.

*Spoiler*: __ 










so sad


----------



## Judge Fudge (Mar 19, 2011)

Blinky said:


> Jealousy I guess. Remember when Griffith was completely broken how he kept staring at Guts and Caska ?


----------



## Blinky (Mar 19, 2011)

Guts mad jelly yo


----------



## Bender (Mar 19, 2011)

Griffith you bastard   

I don't blame Guts going apeshit on him


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Mar 19, 2011)

Griffith did what he had to


----------



## Indignant Guile (Mar 19, 2011)

Griffith is a cool character.


Damn, I need some Berserk.


----------



## Bender (Mar 19, 2011)

^

No Skull Knight is a cool character 


Berserk wouldn't be the same without him


----------



## ALF (Mar 20, 2011)

Aldric said:


> Gutts will need an absurd powerup to even stand a chance against Griffith
> 
> Obviously the berserker armor alone won't cut it (hur har pun)



I know ho needs a power up. Miura...

I can't imagine how people feel who began reading Berserk at the early stages.  2 decades....


----------



## ichigeau (Mar 20, 2011)

Bender said:


> ^
> 
> No Skull Knight is a cool character
> 
> ...




true, whitout skullknight this show would just be a fairy tail between griffith and charlotte


----------



## Bender (Mar 20, 2011)

^

I bought the first anime of Berserk and I still can't believe they cut out Skull Knight.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Mar 20, 2011)

Bender said:


> ^
> 
> I bought the first anime of Berserk and I still can't believe they cut out Skull Knight.



I was more pissed off by the exclusion of Wyald, and Silat


----------



## Wade (Mar 20, 2011)

Bender said:


> ^
> 
> I bought the first anime of Berserk and I still can't believe they cut out Skull Knight.


That first anime is awesome.


----------



## ichigeau (Mar 20, 2011)

Bender said:


> ^
> 
> I bought the first anime of Berserk and I still can't believe they cut out Skull Knight.




even if i really dont like the anime, i watched the latest episode and it was like

*griffith: lol i rape caska*
_scene cut_
*guts: i magicly escape and i have a huge sword a guy just made*


**THE END**



its like, what the shit ??????????????????????


----------



## Wade (Mar 21, 2011)

The end was rushed I have to admit it. But the flashback was most enjoyable, with some really good song.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8R9e2SfQ1jY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malumultimus (Mar 21, 2011)

kijogigo said:


> For now Elfhelm is their priority, not Griffith. While his current companions are all still breathing I doubt Gutts will bother going after him.



If Casca's treatment required a lengthy amount of time, it's possible their attention could turn back to Midland - which has turned into fantasy hell.

Azan will probably stick around (and rival Grunbeld), but these nobles can't mook around for much longer. I think it's pretty inevitable Silat is joining their crew eventually (to be their Vegeta), but I'm kinda' wishing there's another potential friend on the horizon -- given the non-magical origin of most of this group.

Oh wait, I forgot Isma! Guts needs to take a proper look at his nakama. A feminine guy, a small boy, two almost-useless chicks, two elves and now two lolis... Not the most threatening of wolf packs (then again, Griffith's group is only slightly manlier).


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 21, 2011)

Yeah, but one of the lolis can summon elemental gods and the other loli might be a mermaid. 

This only proves that Guts' entire team should be made up of lolis.


----------



## Blinky (Mar 21, 2011)

One of his lolis is also probably the most useful person in the group.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 21, 2011)

I predict Elfhelm is the rest stop for a while yo then anyone who wants to get off the Demon Fighting Train can stay there everyone else follow Gatts to their DOOM.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 21, 2011)

Most of the loli in Berserk are pretty cool.

Except Sonia. Hate her.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Mar 21, 2011)

Schielke is one of the fiew lolies I d hit from all manga...she is beautiful.


----------



## Eldrummer (Mar 22, 2011)

Ch.62

"Kentarou Mirua's manga Berserk will resume (with a color page) in Young Animal #8 (released April 8th)."


----------



## Mat?icha (Mar 22, 2011)

oh finally man, it is coming back.


----------



## Wade (Mar 22, 2011)

Nice news.


----------



## Blinky (Mar 22, 2011)

Good shit .


----------



## Survivor19 (Mar 22, 2011)

> then again, Griffith's group is only slightly manlier


Slightly? SLIGHTLY???
Crystal Dragon Apostle is the man's man,, as is Centaur leader Apostle... and Zodd is their man, making him a man's Man's MAN.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Mar 22, 2011)

Eldrummer said:


> Ch.62
> 
> "Kentarou Mirua's manga Berserk will resume (with a color page) in Young Animal #8 (released April 8th)."



Thank god it's felt like forever 

Can't wait to see Gutts kick some ass


----------



## Blinky (Mar 22, 2011)

Hopefully it'll be back for more than 3 chapters smh


----------



## Bender (Mar 22, 2011)

Bout fucking time


----------



## tom (Mar 22, 2011)

Survivor19 said:


> Slightly? SLIGHTLY???
> Crystal Dragon Apostle is the man's man,, as is Centaur leader Apostle... and Zodd is their man, making him a man's Man's MAN.



but guts' manliness outmans all of the man's men and the man's man's men.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 22, 2011)

He takes too many breaks.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 22, 2011)

HunterxHunter is timely compared to Berserk 

But Berserk is like 23490238490238x better, so it's okay if he keeps taking year long breaks to play Hentai video games.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 22, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> HunterxHunter is timely compared to Berserk
> 
> But Berserk is like 23490238490238x better, so it's okay if he keeps taking year long breaks to play Hentai video games.



Meh, I think Berserk has been a snoozefest lately compared to the recent happenings of HunterXHunter. But they BOTH need to get their shit together regardless. Miura seems worse because he'll do 3 chapters and go on a 8 month break. At least togashi will do 10 chapters full of dialogue and shit. This last time he broke his record and did 20 chapters before going on his retardedly long break. 

The Bastard!! author is up there too.


----------



## Blinky (Mar 22, 2011)

I don't really have a problem with what's actually going on in the manga. In fact I like this arc.


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Mar 22, 2011)

Guy with Bleach set criticizes Berserk; immediately disregard opinion.


----------



## Fireball (Mar 22, 2011)

Blinky said:


> I don't really have a problem with what's actually going on in the manga. In fact I like this arc.



Yeah, new arc has just started and I think we are in for a ride.


----------



## ichigeau (Mar 22, 2011)

The Mouthy Merc said:


> Guy with Bleach set criticizes Berserk; immediately disregard opinion.



ya cause we all know a guy with a berserk set is such a mega magma expertz


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Mar 22, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> ya cause we all know a guy with a berserk set is such a mega magma expertz



Not what i was trying to say, but okay!


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 22, 2011)

I can like Bleach and know Berserk is nowhere near the quality it once was at. Its called having different taste. 

But i'm sure all you read is HIGH QUALITY STUFF!


----------



## Rasendori (Mar 22, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> I can like Bleach and know Berserk is nowhere near the quality it once was at. Its called having different taste.
> 
> But i'm sure all you read is HIGH QUALITY STUFF!



Berserk hasn't really gone down all that much, now bleach is a different story altogether.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 23, 2011)

Rasendori said:


> Berserk hasn't really gone down all that much, now bleach is a different story altogether.



Bleach never really dropped in quality for me. It was always at a decent mediocre level. People like to overhype the Soul Society arc but its just your average shonen story arc. People just couldn't stand the fact that the other arcs in Bleach were also average shonen story arcs. Go figure.

Past 20 chapters of Berserk has been nothing but purdy pictures. It only recently started having more content in its chapters with the recent arc but its still not at the level it once was before the story shifted back to Griffith.


----------



## Bender (Mar 23, 2011)

Why the fuck are we talking about Bleach in this thread?


Keep that shit out of the Berserk thread goddamit.


----------



## Deleted member 125418 (Mar 23, 2011)

Berserk's back!? !!!!

Think we'll get to Elfhelm by the next hiatus..? ..?.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 23, 2011)

To be honest, I'm desperately looking forward the next Gutts and Griffith clash. I see Griffiths' true colours becoming obvious to the common people eventually, allowing Gutts to be seen as the hero for once.


----------



## Solon Solute (Mar 23, 2011)

Noitora said:


> To be honest, I'm desperately looking forward the next Gutts and Griffith clash. I see Griffiths' true colours becoming obvious to the common people eventually, allowing Gutts to be seen as the hero for once.



Really hasn't been any indication of Griffith having dark ulterior motives that would sway the common peoples current view of him, though I understand why many fans would like for him to.


----------



## Blinky (Mar 23, 2011)

You know that it's because of Griffith that the world has gone insane right ? 

I can't see him NOT being the villain.


----------



## Solon Solute (Mar 23, 2011)

Blinky said:


> You know that it's because of Griffith that the world has gone insane right ?
> 
> I can't see him NOT being the villain.



I'm talking specifically about his motives/goals and the common peoples view of him.


Also I found this poster (not sure if it's been posted):


----------



## Fireball (Mar 23, 2011)

Posted it a while ago.




Fireball said:


> you asked for it, you get it.


----------



## Blinky (Mar 23, 2011)

Beautiful. I've been out of the loop though. Is it gonna be an anime or OVAs or what ?


----------



## Solon Solute (Mar 23, 2011)

Just read that there going to be released in the form of theatrical films.


----------



## Bender (Mar 23, 2011)

Brilliant move 

IMO it's most likely each set of movie is going to contain the same arc chapters as the manga. In other words, the first movie will be Guts black swordsman and we'll see him clash with Snake Baron, and The Count. Also hopefully for the sake of art they'll keep in the nudity, decapitations, intense swearing, semi-overreactive expressions from the manga.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 23, 2011)

Whens the first movie coming out?


----------



## Fireball (Mar 23, 2011)

This summer.


----------



## C. (Apr 1, 2011)

possibly the cruelest April Fools ever.

as he's in Hueco Mundo

that said.  I lol'd.


----------



## cajunman380 (Apr 4, 2011)

preview of new chapter is up on skullknight.net


*Spoiler*: __ 



-conrad appearance and ismas family show up


----------



## Ice Cream (Apr 4, 2011)

cajunman380 said:


> preview of new chapter is up on skullknight.net
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



So the most mysterious god hand appears???

Guess this makes up for the break.


----------



## cajunman380 (Apr 4, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



we dont know if conrad is the sea god (i hope not) is there to observer or uses the sea god as a host to gain entry into the world. What is interesting is that if you look at his form in the early volumes, it kinda resembles the statue in a way. In my opinion, its still too early for Guts to fight him as he is still in need of upgrades. In anycase, it seems Miura delivers once again.


----------



## Ice Cream (Apr 4, 2011)

cajunman380 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> we dont know if conrad is the sea god (i hope not) is there to observer or uses the sea god as a host to gain entry into the world. What is interesting is that if you look at his form in the early volumes, it kinda resembles the statue in a way. In my opinion, its still too early for Guts to fight him as he is still in need of upgrades. In anycase, it seems Miura delivers once again.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Conrad being the sea god would be strange since he has always been associated with the plague/rats.

Could be used as a host as you suggested similar to slan but then there's the question of why he would want to appear.

Also I don't see the god hand being defeated through basic fighting/brute force. 

They will most likely have to die through other means seeing as though they're basically gods (apparently there is a true 'god' in the series unless slan was talking about something else when she made that statement in the eclipse) with mastery over time/space.

Can't wait to see how ubik's 'mad world' will come into play.


----------



## cajunman380 (Apr 4, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Actually, if you look at conrads body in the early volumes, it errily resembles a sea creature. Yes while he is associated with plague phenomenon, it doesnt mean hes limited to land. He could possibly have an elemental affinity like Griffith seems to have with wind.   as for the God hands future defeat, I feel that Guts sword property could be a way for him to fight but he still needs a powerup as he still cannot even stand right next to one without collapsing.


as for why would he want to appear, look at slan, she showed up because she was interested in Guts. For all we know hes showing up to chill cuz he can do it. Hes a god.


----------



## Fireball (Apr 5, 2011)

The preview was an April fool.


----------



## cajunman380 (Apr 5, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Indeed it is an april fools joke. The actual preview is up and wow that sea god is enormous


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 5, 2011)

sea god looks enormous (this is probably an understatement)


----------



## Fireball (Apr 5, 2011)

The bigger they are the harder they fall.


----------



## Muk (Apr 5, 2011)

guts get to slice and dice a lot


----------



## Ice Cream (Apr 5, 2011)

cajunman380 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed it is an april fools joke. The actual preview is up and wow that sea god is enormous




*Spoiler*: __ 



Lol, so no conrad. 

At least the sea god looks good.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Apr 5, 2011)

Sea God looks massive


----------



## Blinky (Apr 5, 2011)

I bet he looks worse on the inside.


----------



## Ryus (Apr 5, 2011)

Insert Star Wars quote...

Schierke: The cave is collasping! 
Gutz: This is no cave.


----------



## Bender (Apr 5, 2011)

^

lol lol lol lol lol 

Sea god hella HELLA massive friend


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Apr 5, 2011)

Tired with Berserk's fillers.
Shit is becoming a 4 monthly 20 page shonen


----------



## Rene (Apr 5, 2011)

Sea god reminds me of a final fantasy Marlboro.

Also just caught up (2 chapter in the 4 or so months that I didn't check. smh Miura.) and I'm pretty pumped for this next chapter. I hate the helm of the berserker armour when Guts is in control though.


----------



## Reisorr (Apr 5, 2011)

Started reading Berserk few weeks ago, sometimes skipping a few days and had a 6 day trip inbetween aswell, just caught up with it. 

I think this is my favourite manga: gore, uncensored for most part, dark, fantasy, awesome fights, badass dialogues.... what is there not to like ? 

But shiiet, this is going to go on for a long time, if Emperor was pretty strong ( fuckin' up Guts ) and Femto [Griffith] fodderised him... I wonder what kind of a powerup is he going to need to take him down. Think smth related to the "god" being created by human mind or Guts giving up his life in order to get his revenge, but that would probably also mean that Caska is safe ( no need for protection ). 


Anyway, still it seems that theres a very long way to go.


----------



## seastone (Apr 5, 2011)

^Why do you Guts needs a power-up to kill Griffith? 

As Skull knight explained, killing the God Hand is nigh-impossible since they live in their own realms. Now that the worlds are merging, it may be possible that Guts can kill Griffith with his Dragon Slayer. 

Also Gut's child is within Griffith, influencing his behavior. It is possible that the son might bring upon Griffith's death. 

Honestly I think it would incredibly cheap if Guts just happened to stumble across a God killing power.


----------



## Bender (Apr 5, 2011)

MaskedMenace said:


> ^Why do you Guts needs a power-up to kill Griffith?



Umm because... 



> As Skull knight explained, killing the God Hand is nigh-impossible since they live in their own realms. Now that the worlds are merging, it may be possible that Guts can kill Griffith with his Dragon Slayer.



Same goes for the God hand they're also apart of the world now too.



> Also Gut's child is within Griffith, influencing his behavior. It is possible that the son might bring upon Griffith's death.



Ehh, I don't think Guts and Caska's child is apart of him anymore. I think he's the moonlight child now.



> Honestly I think it would incredibly cheap if Guts just happened to stumble across a God killing power.



What no it's not, especially if it's the Elf king Hanakafubuku bestows it upon Guts.


----------



## seastone (Apr 5, 2011)

Bender said:


> Umm because...



They are entities possessing immense power like reality bending? 

I am not suggesting that Guts is going to kill any Godhand fighting by himself. I am sure he going to get help from his crew or other parties. Just that he is goign to use the same tools, he always used. His massive sword and determination. 



> Same goes for the God hand they're also apart of the world now too.



Indeed which is why for the first time they are vulnerable. They are part of the same world, not otherworldly beings anymore. 



> Ehh, I don't think Guts and Caska's child is apart of him anymore. I think he's the moonlight child now.



So you think that Griffith detached the demon child much like Naraku in Inuyasha did with his human heart? 



> What no it's not especially if it's the Elf king Hanakafubuku bestows it upon Guts.



So the magical elf can not only restore Casca's sanity but also can give Guts the power to kill the God Hand? Doesn't that sound too convenient?


----------



## ichigeau (Apr 5, 2011)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Tired with Berserk's fillers.
> Shit is becoming a 4 monthly 20 page shonen



cant be worst than this giant fairy girl arc.... what was it... the pirkaf story or whatever...
at least puck was there to entertain me during that part.... that giant fairy was ultra lame...


also i want to see more of that fish girl... that one with isirodo...
she was hot


----------



## Blinky (Apr 5, 2011)

People don't like the Pirkaf arc ? huh...


----------



## Fireball (Apr 5, 2011)

_Lost Children Arc_ was raving insanity. Guts chewed babies and walked through fire. Just a man with a sword and undying rage. Loved every second of it.


----------



## David (Apr 5, 2011)

Pirkaf arc was alright.  I mean, it only featured scenes like this (Warning: Gore)






But then again, nothing out of the ordinary from Miura.

But I can see what you mean, I think - I wasn't that enthralled by the Pirkaf story myself.


----------



## Xion (Apr 5, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> cant be worst than this giant fairy girl arc.... what was it... the pirkaf story or whatever...
> at least puck was there to entertain me during that part.... that giant fairy was ultra lame...
> 
> also i want to see more of that fish girl... that one with isirodo...
> she was hot



That was one of my favorite arcs hater. 

There was nothing lame about a barn filled with burning babies and a little girl that tried to "impale" Gutts on her "spear."


----------



## Bender (Apr 6, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> cant be worst than this giant fairy girl arc.... what was it... the pirkaf story or whatever...
> at least puck was there to entertain me during that part.... that giant fairy was ultra lame...



*Beat* 

What?


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-PE22PP4lKw&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



Best. Arc. Ever. 



> also i want to see more of that fish girl... that one with isirodo...
> she was hot



Looks like Zaxxon isn't the only one who's attracted to lolicon.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Apr 6, 2011)

Currently replaying in order FF VI, ME & M2 to pass the time until volume 42 is released.


----------



## ichigeau (Apr 6, 2011)

Bender said:


> Looks like Zaxxon isn't the only one who's attracted to lolicon.



wait what ?
we are not talking about shiercke whatever how you spell it 
apparently her name is isma,

*Spoiler*: __ 








because she his not at least as old as caska for example that must be like 30 years old its a loli ? how old are you 50 ? 

and also


----------



## Ryus (Apr 7, 2011)

Fireball said:


> _Lost Children Arc_ was raving insanity. Guts chewed babies and walked through fire. Just a man with a sword and undying rage. Loved every second of it.



Got to agree! Plus not only that but it was the first arc where every supporting character had decent charater development. As GREAT as the Golden Age Arc was it still drives me nuts how underdeveloped some of the Hawks where. I get it that we all knew they where going to die and Gutz was a loner... but still when was the last time well writen character development _hurt_ a story. So in short, Lost Children arc was the arc that convinced me that Berserk could be so much more than the foreshadowing of the betrayal of Griffith.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Apr 7, 2011)

The only Hawk that i think didn't get enough character development was Pippen, and even then he was supposed to be stoic and silent.


----------



## cajunman380 (Apr 7, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I must also mention the captian gets a good taste of Guts boot


----------



## cajunman380 (Apr 7, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I must also mention the captian gets a good taste of Guts boot


----------



## Bender (Apr 8, 2011)

Check out 319 here

Link removed


----------



## Markness (Apr 8, 2011)

He used the captain's head as a stepping stone but then the glory is cut short...


----------



## Wade (Apr 9, 2011)

No translated scan yet ?


----------



## ichigeau (Apr 9, 2011)

no translation.....

while waiting for it....
holly shit... i always wanted to see this 

*Spoiler*: __ 










and this


----------



## Fireball (Apr 9, 2011)

Rough summary:



			
				Aazealh said:
			
		

> Guts says the cave's like the Qliphoth, it gives off some kind of "bad feeling". Schierke says that if it's like the Qliphoth, they can use the power of the spirit who resides there. But in this territory, the Sea God's too powerful, so none of the spirits will help them. Guts says it's true, it really feels like an extension/part of hell. Then they come into the stone statue. They remark that it was previously sealed (like I thought, the statue itself was the seal, it basically closed the cave off from the outside world, effectively imprisoning the monster inside). She guesses it's from an ancient civilization.
> 
> The boss says that Guts' skill is beyond a human's, but that he'll be eaten, etc. Since he dared to cut his beard, the Sea God is enraged. Also says that it seems like they should run away again. Schierke says that there's too many of them, that Guts can't handle them all like that. So she proposes him to go to a narrow part of the cave so he can fight them one by one (or just a few at a time), but Guts refuses. Thinks it's not doable (because if it's narrow, he also can't use his sword) and doesn't want to waste his strength (plus there's just too many of them anyway). "Our target's only that one, let's dash into this big mouth!"


----------



## Eloking (Apr 9, 2011)

Bah, gonna wait for Evil Genius


----------



## Blinky (Apr 9, 2011)

HUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGE


----------



## Fireball (Apr 9, 2011)




----------



## Lightysnake (Apr 9, 2011)

Sigh. All style, no substance again.

Stop showing off the art and actually advance the damn plot


----------



## Bender (Apr 9, 2011)

^

The plot has been done incredibly well there doesn't need anything else to be done other then handle Guts and co situation (which is happening now). If you don't like that go read Bleach.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Apr 9, 2011)

Can't wait to see Gutts kick that things ass


----------



## Eloking (Apr 9, 2011)

Bender said:


> The plot has been done incredibly well there doesn't need anything else to be done other then handle Guts and co situation (which is happening now). If you don't like that go read Bleach.



Hmm if he got a problem with the plot not advancing, I think suggesting Bleach isn't a smart choice


----------



## Bender (Apr 9, 2011)

^

I know I was being sarcastic 

@Berserkhawk z


Same here


----------



## ichigeau (Apr 9, 2011)

Lightysnake said:


> Sigh. All style, no substance again.
> 
> Stop showing off the art and actually advance the damn plot




well there is so little that happen in 14 pages, and mangaka dont build their manga chapter by chapter, they build it as a hole, like when you read the volumes, even if it advance slow chapter by chapter they have to do it.
if they would not take their time and show more right away maybe it will be more fun and enjoyable first, but in long term it would look more like a mess.

i mean its frustrating i feel the same way but its how it work so we have to deal with it 
thats why i always prefer animes over mangas, you wait for a chapter and there is so little that happen.... there is more stuff in 1 episode.... anyway....


i am the only one that think the sea god could be the entire island ?  because.... how the hell he could even get out of the cave, look how big it is... he would have to crush the island


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Apr 9, 2011)

If it was weekly I would say what an awesome chapter...but its not.


----------



## Deleted member 125418 (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm not complaining but, yeah, all that happened this chapter was: we see the sea god, guts runs towards it.


----------



## Haohmaru (Apr 9, 2011)

5 month wait and only a 18 page chapter.. good troll, good troll.


----------



## Oceania (Apr 9, 2011)

Well figures that Guts would "Jack Sparrow like" jump into the mouth of the sea god!!!! Yesem sir the artwork is fancy, very nice!! No complaints for the chapter, although those pirates are still not dead yet, persistant bunch!


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Apr 9, 2011)

FormerAbyssalone said:


> Well figures that Guts would "Jack Sparrow like" jump into the mouth of the sea god!!!! Yesem sir the artwork is fancy, very nice!! No complaints for the chapter, although those pirates are still not dead yet, persistant bunch!



Funny you should mention PoTC cause after recently watching all three movies i'm almost positive Miura modelled the pirates monster forms on Davie Jones and his crew 

As for the chapter i really liked it. Miura's just building up tension for the awesome battle ahead.


----------



## ichigeau (Apr 9, 2011)

FormerAbyssalone said:


> Well figures that Guts would "Jack Sparrow like" jump into the mouth of the sea god!!!!



navi told him this when he swapped fairy with link 

*Spoiler*: __ 





if you dont get it got see first post in this page
if you still dont get it, well in the video game zelda oot, you had to get into the giant fish's mouth and do the drity job in the inside


----------



## Bender (Apr 9, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> no translation.....
> 
> while waiting for it....
> holly shit... i always wanted to see this
> ...




  


More like Guts would've got his knife out and clipped Navi's wings (god I hate that fairy ).

Nice nice!


----------



## Turrin (Apr 10, 2011)

For a second I thought Miura was going to make the sea god one of the God hand and finally have Guts defeat one of them advancing the plot forward, but no its just a giant Kraken. Really I agree with what everyone else is saying, there is no reason Miura needs this long to do chapters, his art work is amazing, but its not some master piece where he needs 5 months to do it. He should be able to produce the same quality with a month to do each chapter and the manga should really be on a monthly basis if he is only going to do 18 pages where the plot crawls forward. 

You'd think now that his work is being made into a movie and possibly an anime or more movies down the line, that some one would say hey Miura hurry the fuck up.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Apr 10, 2011)

Why do people get mad at Togashi when Miura is worse ...


----------



## cajunman380 (Apr 10, 2011)

in what way?


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Apr 10, 2011)

In publishing 1/3 of the chapters Togashi does in a year.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 10, 2011)

"Death by Tentacle!"


----------



## Alexdhamp (Apr 10, 2011)

Anyone else bothered with how damn short these chapters are. We wait so long for them, they should be much more than just 16 pages!


----------



## Bender (Apr 10, 2011)

^

Umm hello Earthquake bro?


----------



## Zaru (Apr 10, 2011)

Bender said:


> ^
> 
> Umm hello Earthquake bro?



Do you see that bothering the other mangaka?


----------



## hazashi (Apr 10, 2011)

in ancient literature no man could be called a hero if he hadn't been in hell and came back, the katabasis, so I guess the next arcs will serve to make gatts stronger


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Apr 10, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Do you see that bothering the other mangaka?



Its bothering Togashi


----------



## Zaru (Apr 10, 2011)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Its bothering Togashi



The only thing bothering Togashi are MMORPGs


----------



## Bender (Apr 10, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Do you see that bothering the other mangaka?



Considering how Miura likes to be very detailed with his work yeah I can understand it troubling his work.


----------



## Wade (Apr 10, 2011)

Great chapter. It definitely was worth the wait.


----------



## Danchou (Apr 10, 2011)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Why do people get mad at Togashi when Miura is worse ...


Except Togashi is worse. Over the last 5 or 6 years even Miura has released 10 chapters more than Togashi has.

Not only is Miura is faster than Togash, but compared to his drawings those of Togashi look like chicken scratch.


----------



## David (Apr 10, 2011)

Berserk 319!!!

Edit: That was really, really... quick. 

Anyone want to talk about how awesome it was when Guts split those trolls a new one?


----------



## stevensr123 (Apr 10, 2011)

did u guys actually wait 5 months for that chapter?!?! i feel for you, i stop reading for like 8 months and realised only 2 chapters game out since then! i was shocked.


----------



## ichigeau (Apr 10, 2011)

stevensr123 said:


> did u guys actually wait 5 months for that chapter?!?! i feel for you, i stop reading for like 8 months and realised only 2 chapters game out since then! i was shocked.



maybe its because of the earthquake, or the anime project....

*Spoiler*: __ 



...or idol master...


----------



## David (Apr 10, 2011)

I wish I never read Berserk... or at least not yet.


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Apr 10, 2011)

It may be shorter, but it has spread pages, and awesome ones in my humble opinion.


----------



## Oceania (Apr 10, 2011)

Mongoloid Gnome said:


> It may be shorter, but it has spread pages, and awesome ones in my humble opinion.



Agreed with this post!!!!

Been snoopingasusal around on SK.net, there is some speculation of what could be inside the sea God.

I wonder what could be inside the sea god?


----------



## Fei (Apr 11, 2011)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> In publishing 1/3 of the chapters Togashi does in a year.



I don't disagree, part of it is that Berserk (ideally) is supposed to be bi-monthly and not weekly right?

Another reason is that I've just lost interest in Berserk.  I don't think the story has evolved very much since the Berserk armor came into play (which was 5+ years ago if not longer).  They're on their way to meet the Elf King like they've been for the last 10 years or so and we're getting some character development but honestly I think the pacing is terrible.

The same is true of hxh to a certain extent, the latter half of the chimera ant arc has dragged on far longer than it needed to but there's resolution in sight and since it is weekly when it's actually running it's easier to get back into.  When Berserk comes back the frequency of releases is lower anyway.


----------



## Wade (Apr 11, 2011)

Anybody knows when the next chapter will be released ?


----------



## Sesha (Apr 11, 2011)

The 22nd of April.


----------



## Wade (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks. It's really soon actually. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm sure i read once on Sk.net that Miura spends almost 7 days a week working on Berserk. It could just be that his artwork is so detailed that he likes to take his time?


----------



## Blinky (Apr 11, 2011)

Berserkhawk z said:


> I'm sure i read once on Sk.net that Miura spends almost 7 days a week working on Berserk. It could just be that his artwork is so detailed that he likes to take his time?



I doubt it takes him months do do three chapters though. 

Also that could easily mean like half an hour a day every day.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Apr 11, 2011)

Berserkhawk z said:


> I'm sure i read once on Sk.net that Miura spends almost 7 days a week working on Berserk. It could just be that his artwork is so detailed that he likes to take his time?



Yeah bullshit.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 11, 2011)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Yeah bullshit.



So Miura just farts that constant, ludicrous amount of detail in literally every chapter he works on whenever he pleases in under a week?

Hum hum.  Sorry if i don't take your complaints that seriously.


----------



## Blinky (Apr 11, 2011)

I still doubt it takes him all those months to do that though.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 11, 2011)

Blinky said:


> I still doubt it takes him all those months to do that though.



Same here, no one can ever keep up that  kind of work schedule during extended periods but hey, some weeks were probably busier than others. 

Berserk's release pace have been slow but steady but you always hear this kind of bullshit like Berserk should keep up a weekly schedule or some shit. Like they have any idea what it takes to draw this kind of stuff or like there aren't manga out there with the same level of quality that don't have similar releases gaps.

And then people mention Togashi and his fucking chicken sketch doodles that he's been drawing lately like it's not night and day.


----------



## Blinky (Apr 11, 2011)

It's bi-weekly though.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 11, 2011)

Blinky said:


> It's bi-weekly though.



Not since a loooong time.


----------



## Blinky (Apr 11, 2011)

But when it does come off of hiatus for like 3 chapters (It always seems to be that) 

It runs bi-weekly.


----------



## ichigeau (Apr 11, 2011)

Berserkhawk z said:


> I'm sure i read once on Sk.net that Miura spends almost 7 days a week working on Berserk. It could just be that his artwork is so detailed that he likes to take his time?



well it may be true when he his _working_
and not when he his on a _break_


i mean it didint took him 5 month to draw those 16 pages  he was on a break.


----------



## James (Apr 11, 2011)

Miura probably worked 7 days at once YEARS ago. That's probably heavily outdated information.

The release schedule has been shit for like the last 5 years and I seriously doubt he's been drawing it regularly during that time.


----------



## Ice Cream (Apr 11, 2011)

James said:


> Miura probably worked 7 days at once YEARS ago. That's probably heavily outdated information.
> 
> The release schedule has been shit for like the last 5 years and I seriously doubt he's been drawing it regularly during that time.



I'm not sure about the 7 days a week information but he did state working 10+ hours a day at the studio when he's there.

From seeing some of the work he's done in the Falconia arc, (especially griffith's encounters with ganishka and Volume 34/griffith's castle in 35) I think the hiatus problems comes from the art/story standard that people now expect for the manga.
*Alongside his love for games apparently.

He's probably taking his time with Guts before shifting the story back to Griffith and we're more than likely going to see some more breaks due to the castle/"capital of the world" he'll need to portray.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Apr 13, 2011)

Ice Cream said:


> we're more than likely going to see some more breaks due to the castle/"capital of the world" he'll need to portray.



Fuck, let's hope not. I love Miura's artwork as much as the next person but i could settle for his average attempt's on the art for a little bit of an increased pace.

Still there will be some scenes that will be worth the wait to see amazingly drawn


----------



## David (Apr 14, 2011)

Sesha said:


> The 22nd of April.



Awesome, but would you mind posting a source?


----------



## Fireball (Apr 14, 2011)

It stands at the end of the last chapter.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 15, 2011)

Soooo.... 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the sea god is a giant Malboro. *points at her avatar* Nice. 




Hey, has anyone seen the movie ? Some of the trolls there were actually like the ones in Berserk. Although without all the rape. _Maybe_. I was surprised. lol


----------



## Twinsen (Apr 15, 2011)

Miura might be slow on the chapters but at least his quality is consistently awesome, can't say the same for Togashi's doodles.


----------



## Shrike (Apr 17, 2011)

Chapter was shit. I am totally serious. Pirate captain - annoying as all fuck, not funny at all. 
What is the reason they are fighting this Sea God at all if his power seems to be immense? Oh right, there is none.
Gatsu has become a classic hack n slash hero, and with a spiritual kid on his back he seems even less of a Gatsu I know of.
This was not even a mystery story with this Sea God and shit. I know it's not finished yet, but still. It was just a classic 'we get into a strange village and end up killing everyone because they are 'evil' ' thing. 

Boring. I am hoping that Miura will get my respect back with the future chapters. Maybe with the elf king, whom we will see in 2016 most probably if he continues like this. I have been following Berserk for 9 years now, and never before was I so bored with it.


----------



## Luckyday (Apr 17, 2011)

^You and everybody else, pal.


----------



## Oceania (Apr 17, 2011)

Probably been asked before but when is the next chapter?


----------



## cajunman380 (Apr 17, 2011)

> Probably been asked before but when is the next chapter?


--This week



> What is the reason they are fighting this Sea God at all if his power seems to be immense? Oh right, there is none.



--wrong, this was answered like 2 or 3 chapters ago. They ideally wanted to leave but as Guts pointed out, there is nothing stopping the creature from attacking them at sea (remember the creature went after them first).  Even if its powerful, they still have a better chance if they fight it on land rather than the sea where its going to have territorial advantage.



> Gatsu has become a classic hack n slash hero



--hes a swordsman. hack and slash is kinda what swordsmen do when faced against monsters and soldiers. Although i would agree with you if you were referring to the fact that he hasnt faced human like beings in a while then yeah. Im hoping Miura goes back to that. He has not disappointed me yet.


----------



## Noitora (Apr 17, 2011)

I love every berserk chapter, have nothing bad to say about the most recent either. I do miss the beating on humans, but I'm always happy to see him clashing his giant monsters/gods as well.

While I'm interested in what Griffith is up to now he has his castle in the heavens, I do really want to stay on Gutts and co. and see how they progress.


----------



## ichigeau (Apr 17, 2011)

and again, its the syndrome of the chapter release. 


you wait, weeks and weeks and even months before chapters release, and get not much out of it then your like *ehhh im tired of this, stupid pirates'n shit this isin't going everywhere*


but if you would read the volume you would just be like *oh pirates i dont like them, switch pages and oh cool the sea god, switch pages and continue the story and dont even bother and forget this right after.


----------



## Noitora (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm fine waiting for chapters, I love Berserk enough to remaim captured by it - read it through so many times it is ridiculous.


----------



## Bender (Apr 17, 2011)

Spike_Shrike said:


> Chapter was shit. I am totally serious. Pirate captain - annoying as all fuck, not funny at all.
> What is the reason they are fighting this Sea God at all if his power seems to be immense? Oh right, there is none.



It's hard for me address you without calling an idiot (needless to say I'll try).

The sea god controls the monsters that have been harassing them around the island and at sea. If they don't take care of the monsters (and sea god) then they'll chase them all the way out to sea and probably sink their ship when they depart the island.

Get it?


----------



## Shrike (Apr 17, 2011)

Bender said:


> It's hard for me address you without calling an idiot (needless to say I'll try).
> 
> The sea god controls the monsters that have been harassing them around the island and at sea. If they don't take care of the monsters (and sea god) then they'll chase them all the way out to sea and probably sink their ship when they depart the island.
> 
> Get it?



So sorry for being stupid. So, all enlightened one, you never thought of them just trying to retreat instead of Gatsu just plunging into the cave of a fucking Sea God like a goddamn superman? Who says Sea God will chase them forever? For all we know, he could even just be in that cave of his and never move and use his tentacles to attack shit. And tentacles have proved to be ineffective against their ship for some idiotic reason (because, you know, the monsters couldn't have just ripped the bottom of the ship apart for hundreds of times so far). While the tentacles are ineffective, Gatsu and co can just leave and hack a few of those who come after them, and get out of range.

But I guess you talked to Miura and he explained to you how it all works?

Seriously, shut the fuck up. I hate fanboys so much. Berserk is one of my favorite works, ever, and I can still call shit where I see it. And I see it at large atm. The story is being a filler with absolutely no strong points in writing with either characters or the plot.



cajunman380 said:


> --wrong, this was answered like 2 or 3 chapters ago. They ideally wanted to leave but as Guts pointed out, there is nothing stopping the creature from attacking them at sea (remember the creature went after them first).  Even if its powerful, they still have a better chance if they fight it on land rather than the sea where its going to have territorial advantage.



See above.
Even if the situation is like that, no story developed around the island, no one asked Isma anything about the Sea God and all that. Gatsu just went supermen inside it.



cajunman380 said:


> --hes a swordsman. hack and slash is kinda what swordsmen do when faced against monsters and soldiers. Although i would agree with you if you were referring to the fact that he hasnt faced human like beings in a while then yeah. Im hoping Miura goes back to that. He has not disappointed me yet.



I was referring to the fact that he is fighting without some good reason beside defending himself from random monsters.
Old Gatsu, the one I worship as a character of Miura's, is the conflicted man, who even so pushed forward on guts, will power and strength. His dialogues used to be fun, and something which was really worth reading.

-"YARR HARR IMMA PIRATE UR A ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) IMMA GONNA KILL YA SINCE WE ARE MOAR POWERFUL!"
-*Hey I sense this and that shit, you should be careful, because I, your loli witch say so*
-You are right, I know, so just keep an eye on me not to go berserk, and I'll kill them all. Simple really.

What the flying fuck is that? A chapter of the same Berserk that had so much lines worth reading? Am I expecting too much? If so, it's only because it used to be better, so I am basing my critics on the same work.

And I completely agree that he should fight more humans. Hacking demons who speak DURHURR language is no fun at all. Much less killing sea whale/elephant hybrids who were fun only the first time they showed up. The rest was just panel wasting.

And hey, I am not asking of Miura to write something that Berserk never was. I can see quality and give proper applause when deserved, but I can spit on a shit writing just as much.

Don't have a problem with people who still love everything about Berserk, but I do have a problem with fanboys who will argue with those who didn't like some chapter or so of their oh so precious manga.


----------



## Fayrra (Apr 17, 2011)

Spike_Shrike said:


> So sorry for being stupid.


It happens. A way to fix it would be to realize that you're being stupid.


Spike_Shrike said:


> Who says Sea God will chase them forever?


It may or may not. The only way to ensure that it will not is to kill it.


Spike_Shrike said:


> For all we know, he could even just be in that cave of his and never move and use his tentacles to attack shit. And tentacles have proved to be ineffective against their ship for some idiotic reason (because, you know, the monsters couldn't have just ripped the bottom of the ship apart for hundreds of times so far). While the tentacles are ineffective, Gatsu and co can just leave and hack a few of those who come after them, and get out of range.


It'll attack with all those forces that you saw Guts plowing through in the village. There's a very small chance that the boat will get out (and Guts being on the boat out in the ocean puts him at a disadvantage fighting-wise), though if it does, there's no guarantee that the monster won't regenerate and keep chasing them. Clearly the more logical (and manly) choice would be to cut off the head instead of cutting off the body parts and leaving the head to regenerate the late body parts that will then possibly come after you again (IF you were even to escape from the head the first time).


Spike_Shrike said:


> But I guess you talked to Miura and he explained to you how it all works?


 Same could be said of you. Try to keep the irrelevant points to a minimum. Not to mention that the fact that Miura had Guts specifically say "if we leave the monster will probably just keep following us" implies that Miura "knew" that they either wouldn't get out if they tried, or that even if they did the sea god would have followed them anyway. I don't see where you get off saying "I guess you talked to Miura to see how it works" considering the fact that you're trying to point out a plot hole that Miura would have undoubtely done himself. Thereby making any explanation from him pointless anyway, considering he can just manipulate future events in the manga, etc. Thus, accusing him of not getting an explanation from Miura shouldn't really matter.


Spike_Shrike said:


> Berserk is one of my favorite works, ever, and I can still call shit where I see it.


Good! You're unbiased! Doesn't mean your perception can't be wrong, of course.



Spike_Shrike said:


> See above.
> Even if the situation is like that, no story developed around the island, no one asked Isma anything about the Sea God and all that. Gatsu just went supermen inside it.


What the hell would Isma know about it? Considering it wasn't "real" until recently when the white light came. And yeah, his plan is the more logical instead of running away and trapping himself on a boat.



Spike_Shrike said:


> Don't have a problem with people who still love everything about Berserk, but I do have a problem with fanboys who will argue with those who didn't like some chapter or so of their oh so precious manga.


I can't speak for anyone else but I'm not arguing with you because you didn't like the chapter, rather because you're saying there's no good reason for fighting the monster, when clearly there is.


----------



## Fourangers (Apr 18, 2011)

My reaction when I read the newest chapter of Berserk:

YAY!!! pekpek New chapter, new chapter, pek new chapter---aww that was quick.   

*impatiently waiting for the new release*

Berserk have their up and downs, but although for me this chapter felt like an introduction (thus didn't contain much plot) it'll be further developed later.


----------



## cajunman380 (Apr 18, 2011)

> See above.
> Even if the situation is like that, no story developed around the island, no one asked Isma anything about the Sea God and all that. Gatsu just went supermen inside it.



---First of all, the arc hasnt even finished so your jumping the gun a bit too early on that. Isma has told Schierke just about everything she knows about the sea god which is pretty much just where he supposedly sleeps and that he was a beast. Thats it. She doesnt know anything else. Up to a day ago she had doubts whether these creatures were even real. I sincerely doubt she would know what the sea gods abilities are.

--As for Guts strategy, I think you are underestimating Guts here. This isnt the first massive creature Guts has fought and we have seen him develop strategies on the fly. He also blatantly said to Schierke that he didnt want to waste his energy fighting endless appendages. Rather he wanted to go to the source of it. As you can see, the easiest way to attack the source would be from inside of the mouth where the creatures tentacles cannot reach. This is probably whats going on in Guts head right now. Please dont discount the years of battle experience he has. All he has done with the armor is propel himeself into the creatures mouth. 



> Old Gatsu, the one I worship as a character of Miura's, is the conflicted man, who even so pushed forward on guts, will power and strength. His dialogues used to be fun, and something which was really worth reading.



----its called character development, as much as you may hate it, Guts isnt the same man he used to be otherwise he would be dead. The armor he wears literally kills him every time he uses it and he is facing bigger and more powerful opponents. He is still conflicted as he has to struggle with the beast inside of him every time he fights and the possibility that casca may or may not return.

---as for the rest of your comments its strictly your opinion which you are entitled to.


----------



## zapman (Apr 18, 2011)

Just got caught upto date with the manga, read it over 3 days.

i have so many thoughts but hard to explain etc... but the detail and art is just amazing

Guess i will be back in 10 years to read read gain at this current release pace. I hope this manga actually has an ending one day.

I really want to see what state caska will be in if she indeed gets her "heart" restored by the elf king.
and what is peoples opinions on who or what this kid is that comes out at the full moon?


----------



## ichigeau (Apr 18, 2011)

cajunman380 said:


> ----its called character development, as much as you may hate it, Guts isnt the same man he used to be otherwise he would be dead. The armor he wears literally kills him every time he uses it and he is facing bigger and more powerful opponents. He is still conflicted as he has to struggle with the beast inside of him every time he fights and the possibility that casca may or may not return.
> 
> ---as for the rest of your comments its strictly your opinion which you are entitled to.




i agree, it make me laugh people that are like *ehhhh fucking wizard'n shit, those guys make guts weak* (lol at the hittler opinion on berserk parody ) 

guts is not weaker, he matured, he isin't the lonely guy that goes around killing random monster or soldier and going shit crazy for no reason or just because he his angry, he his more in controll of himself (see how he was rude with with caska after the eclipse ? he was scaring her) he his not alone annymore, he have responsabilities, about caska of course and also with others.

he learned from his mistake, before he did not care about others (the hawks and caska and griffith) he abandoned them, and look what it done  giffith went bat shit insane and obsessed with his dream and guts, its not just because he needed him, he was the only one that griffith consider as his equal, his friend, that betrayed him. 

and then all depressed *oh hi there princess* and we know what happened next 


you may say *eh but old guts was like freackin angry'n shit* ya, he was also egoist and was thinking only for himself, why did he leave the hawk ? the awnser is: for himself, he did not care about others. He had friends in the hawk, people that beleive in him, he had someone he love (caska) and his friend griffith, he was lucky to have all this, why did he abbandoned them ?

now he matured, he realised that and learned from his mistake and he his more in controll of himself, he take his life in charge and he his going to save caska no mather what, he can't do a solo battle no mather how strong he his, and he know it.

you know like cajunman380 said, its character devlopement


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 18, 2011)

zapman said:


> Just got caught upto date with the manga, read it over 3 days.



whoa 

I think back then I read Golden Age in 2-3 days, not the whole series



> I really want to see what state caska will be in if she indeed gets her "heart" restored by the elf king.



Right now I still think that she won't be back :/



> and what is peoples opinions on who or what this kid is that comes out at the full moon?



General consesus is that the kid's their child.


----------



## Noitora (Apr 19, 2011)

I can't imagine Caska back to normal anymore, it would be so strange to see.


----------



## Bender (Apr 20, 2011)

Only two days left till chapter release!


----------



## zapman (Apr 20, 2011)

spoiler picks
_link_


----------



## David (Apr 22, 2011)

Not gonna spoil myself, I wait too long for these chapters 

1 more day.


----------



## Tayimus (Apr 22, 2011)

I looked at the spoilers. And I got 3 words for it-

Oh

Mah 

GAWD


----------



## Bender (Apr 22, 2011)

Where's the RAW chapter?


----------



## Deleted member 125418 (Apr 22, 2011)

RAWs:
and then appear right behind Aizen


----------



## ichigeau (Apr 22, 2011)

Tayimus said:


> I looked at the spoilers. And I got 3 words for it-
> 
> Oh
> 
> ...




there is spoilers pic ? M..M..MUST resist not to look........
waiting for the translation release


----------



## Fireball (Apr 22, 2011)

"BUUUUUUUUUGS!!!" ~_Starship Troopers_



Summary



Aazealh said:


> The boss laughs at Guts because he doesn't think he can do anything inside the Sea God's mouth. And since they can't do anything there anymore themselves, they'll go eat the "dirty stud-horse". It'll be the climax of the ceremony. Even inside the body, Guts & Schierke can see some dim light. Guts sees some legendary ship. Schierke thinks the Sea God is more than a mere monster because of how crafty it is to transform eaten sailors into parts of itself (tentacles, just like for sea cucumbers/sea slugs). They hear a loud sound which Schierke mistakes for cannon fire, but Guts corrects her and tells her it's the palpitation of the Sea God's heart. Guts asks Schierke if she can know where the heart is using a sort of sonar; she finds that the blood flows from the upper left region. Schierke suggests to get out quickly since there's a large amount of gastric acid. Guts says it might rather be a good thing, using it to float upwards. Schierke guesses the isopods are simply parasites.
> 
> On the ship, Ivalera tells Farnese to protect Schierke's body, and Farnese agrees. Serpico wants Farnese to get to safety, but she denies because she should keep the barrier up. Roderick says they have a goddess on board who calls angels.




Next episode will come out on May 13.


----------



## David (Apr 22, 2011)

Fuck it, I had to read


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Apr 23, 2011)

David said:


> Fuck it, I had to read



same here ??

and three seconds later I scroll down the page and the chapter is already avaible. lol.

but words can't describe it, awesome art.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Apr 23, 2011)

Man what an awesome chapter this was. Guts looked like batman in some of the panels


----------



## ichigeau (Apr 23, 2011)

same amount of pages.... it feel like it was longer than last chappy 
so manny double pages 



Krauser Joestar said:


> Guts looked like batman in some of the panels



uh ? did you looked at griffith ?  i mean femto


----------



## Xion (Apr 23, 2011)

Good chapter though I keep hoping for a major revelation given the frequency and page numbers of each chapter. 

I'll be 40 by the time this arc is over lol


----------



## Krauser-tan (Apr 23, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> same amount of pages.... it feel like it was longer than last chappy
> so manny double pages
> 
> 
> ...



oh i totally forgot about him, silly me


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Apr 23, 2011)

Guts is totally awesome, he's so crazy and also confident in his skills. Great chapter, loved the clash between Sea Horse and those slugs carrying pirate ships. Can't wait for may 13.


----------



## Danchou (Apr 23, 2011)

The artwork was off the hook.


----------



## Muk (Apr 23, 2011)

fucking awesome chapter

and i thought the thread got troll activity again


----------



## Blinky (Apr 23, 2011)

Time to find THE HEART


----------



## Ryus (Apr 23, 2011)

Looks like the bug things in the stomach are going to make themselves into a ladder and once they reach the top the ones on the bottom will climb up to escape the acid... no doubt Guts will use them to his own advantage to get to the heart asafp. 

As to the art I think only 1 panel didn't truly impress me (page 1, not including credits panel 3) but maybe that was more of a bad cleaning issue rather than poor art... not sure. I especially loved the sea battle at the end, that art was just amazing.

Very glad to see that Guts admitted that his sword was too small for once, unless he hit a vital spot.


----------



## dream (Apr 23, 2011)

Not a particularly great chapter but it sure is better than nothing.  The artwork was gorgeous as always.


----------



## ichigeau (Apr 23, 2011)

Blinky said:


> Time to find THE HEART





THE ART


----------



## Muk (Apr 23, 2011)

i thought the barrier farnes is supporting/channeling was suppose to ward of these kind of creatures, aren't they still crawling up the ship?


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Apr 23, 2011)

New chapter was awesome 

Really want to see the pirate captain die, never has there been a Berserk character that annoyed me so much


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 24, 2011)

oh man, i wasnt really expecting to see another chapter so soon. overall great chapter, nice beginning to the outstanding upcpming fights. seems it's going to be a great challenge for both side.


----------



## XxShadowxX (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm going to say something disagreeable.

This manga has turned into utter garbage. It has thrown away any depth, character and passion it used to have.

And the people who agree with me, and I'm sure they're out there - those people remember the first thirteen volumes of this series. If you disagree then you should be rereading those thirteen volumes, and then rereading the last few chapters, so you can take in the shitfest all at once, rather than in a steady decline of quality over 20+ volumes.

That is all.


----------



## zapman (Apr 24, 2011)

Having just recently marathoned all of berserk this is my opinion.

I found i liked the first 13 volumes better because it was more sensible i guess.

In the later volumes i felt things got a little bit out of control and crazy, e.g that emperor guy being like zeus with his lightning bolts, and then the skullknight merging the worlds with his sword and demons are now taking over the world everywhere, how can any normal human live at all now? 
Still enjoyable tho, i just want to see how the world can go on like this


----------



## Ice Cream (Apr 24, 2011)

XxShadowxX said:


> I'm going to say something disagreeable.
> 
> This manga has turned into utter garbage. It has thrown away any depth, character and passion it used to have.
> 
> ...



What exactly are you referring to?

I'm not sure how how the comparison between the first 13 volumes of the series with the current episodes can lead to the current story to be regarded as 'garbage'.

They were a back-story for the manga and you were given hints in the direction he's taking it from puck (the existence of fairies/magic) and skull knight/god hand (beings beyond humanity).



zapman said:


> Having just recently marathoned all of berserk this is my opinion.
> 
> I found i liked the first 13 volumes better because it was more sensible i guess.
> 
> ...



The appearance of god hand in crazy stairs/zodd was sensible?

Also, the theme for humanity's struggle has been around since the beginning. (femto's talk with guts, the eclipse, skull knight's talk with guts after eclipse, tower of conviction arc, ect)


----------



## Shrike (Apr 24, 2011)

Chapter was okay. Better then the last one, but if nothing really important happens by the end of the island arc, plotwise, then definitely not worth wasting manga panel space. Not liking Miura's ways of Berserk in the last couple of chapters, but we'll see.



zapman said:


> Having just recently marathoned all of berserk this is my opinion.
> 
> I found i liked the first 13 volumes better because it was more sensible i guess.
> 
> ...



I feel like somewhat like this. Too lazy to quote those people whom I argued before or give better argument.

Oh yeah, someone back there said that something like "u arent biased, but it doesnt mean u cant be rong, rite?" 

The same goes for you, demented retard. So don't argue those points. I fucking hate fanboys. Edit: It was Furrya, not surprising.


----------



## Drakor (Apr 24, 2011)

zapman said:


> Having just recently marathoned all of berserk this is my opinion.
> 
> I found i liked the first 13 volumes better because it was more sensible i guess.
> 
> ...


Well you have to remember Ganishka was the most powerful Apostle, who was also the most rebellious. He was trying to reach for a power to become closer to the God Hand.

Skull Knight's inter-dimensional sword was spoken of, and used numerous times though... I guess when Ganishka made himself an artificial behelit, it granted what the Skull Knight actually wanted without the God Hand showing up by slashing Femto(All God Hand are dimensional demons)


----------



## Shrike (Apr 24, 2011)

Drakor said:


> Well you have to remember Ganishka was the most powerful Apostle, who was also the most rebellious. He was trying to reach for a power to become closer to the God Hand.
> 
> Skull Knight's inter-dimensional sword was spoken of, and used numerous times though... I guess when Ganishka made himself an artificial behelit, it granted what the Skull Knight actually wanted without the God Hand showing up by slashing Femto(All God Hand are dimensional demons)



I get that, and it's cool, but the basic setup of events is not as interesting as the Golden Age was, which is obviously the highlight of Berserk. Again, not having problem with the manga as a whole (it's one of the finest works I read), it's just that I don't get enough excitement nor do I see the depth I used to see.
I am guessing I finally succumbed to this kind of thinking when the witches showed up, and they got those magical items and shit. Kind of felt like a DnD adventure. Which Berserk was not.


----------



## Fayrra (Apr 24, 2011)

Spike_Shrike said:


> Oh yeah, someone back there said that something like "u arent biased, but it doesnt mean u cant be rong, rite?"
> 
> The same goes for you, demented retard. So don't argue those points. I fucking hate fanboys. Edit: It was Furrya, not surprising.




Ah, but I wasn't using "I'm not biased" in my posts. So the same does not apply to me. After all, clearly someone's going to be wrong in an objective argument, so yeah, of course I could be wrong. But I was saying that simply you being unbiased and calling shit like you see it alone doesn't exclude you. Was I treating you like an idiot? Sure. Does that make me a demented retard? Not at all.


----------



## cajunman380 (Apr 24, 2011)

> Having just recently marathoned all of berserk this is my opinion.
> 
> I found i liked the first 13 volumes better because it was more sensible i guess.
> 
> ...



Your opinion is fine but there are some problems with the facts. Are you going to tell me that the first 3 volumes werent crazy or sensible? Ie Guts f&***& a girl in the first chapter and then killing her when she turns into a monster. The God Hand? the count putting a parasite into his head guard via mouth to mouth? Are you going to tell me the eclipse was sensible? REALLY? THE ECLIPSE? Even during the actually golden age there were non sensible parts, ZODD, WYALD etc...
As for the Emperor, Miura actually explained it in one of his chapters through Schierke. His fog form is basically him using his apostle power to manipulate elementals which were brought up long before. As for Skullknight, that was femto who manipulated the skullknights blade to hit Gankishka who at the time became a walking time bomb of energy. If anything, Miura has actually taken the time to actually explain magic in a scientifc manner rather than him simply saying, oh its magic, just go with it.



> I get that, and it's cool, but the basic setup of events is not as interesting as the Golden Age was, which is obviously the highlight of Berserk. Again, not having problem with the manga as a whole (it's one of the finest works I read), it's just that I don't get enough excitement nor do I see the depth I used to see.
> I am guessing I finally succumbed to this kind of thinking when the witches showed up, and they got those magical items and shit. Kind of felt like a DnD adventure. Which Berserk was not.



How is it the highlight? Can you explain in a bit more detail? The golden age was backstory which means its meant to be a setup of the current events?
What depth do you not see anymore? in the Golden age it was obvious something bad was gonna happen. It was guaranteed, here were not so sure of. There have been themes of persecution, racism, ignorance and psychology brought up even more so as of recent volumes.

I do agree with you that for some people the pacing or tempo might feel different. I guess its because Miura is evolving his world. The magic items while introduced recently do come off as useful when they are explained properly but all they do is give people a means to fight monsters which as you can see are mostly immune to conventional weapons (with a few exceptions). I guess from what ive seen people miss guts beating the crap out of human soldiers the way he used to. Im 100 percent sure Miura will go back to this but for now we have carved "Paul" here to enjoy.


----------



## Shrike (Apr 24, 2011)

^Some other time, man, don't have time now. But as I said, I do get your points, I would just argue them that Berserk as a work does not have the same depth or "berserk feeling" as it had before. Of course, some things come down to tastes. Like, I don't like the world being filled with monsters, and I liked it more with humans who have monsters in their midst, not the other way around. Humans are not essential to the world at all, or so it seems now, that is what I do not like. With all the powerful demons among humans, they look insignificant. That is what I dislike the most, along with Gut's present party. But, I am getting carried, we'll discuss it some other time.



Fayrra said:


> *Ah, but I wasn't using "I'm not biased" in my posts.* So the same does not apply to me. After all, clearly someone's going to be wrong in an objective argument, so yeah, of course I could be wrong. But I was saying that simply you being unbiased and calling shit like you see it alone doesn't exclude you. Was I treating you like an idiot? Sure. *Does that make me a demented retard*? Not at all.



Sure it does, bro, sure it does. Thanks for saying you are biased fanboy. Saves me the trouble of reading through walls of text.


----------



## Fayrra (Apr 24, 2011)

Spike_Shrike said:


> Sure it does, bro, sure it does. Thanks for saying you are biased fanboy. Saves me the trouble of reading through walls of text.



As I'm sure you know, saying or not saying "I'm not biased" has no bearing on whether or not that person actually is biased. I was remarking upon your need to say you're not biased originally, and thus it doesn't apply to me because I had no need to say I wasn't biased and I didn't say I wasn't biased (because I had no need to), you, however, did say that you weren't biased. Therefore, I was treating you like an idiot in saying you can still be wrong no matter how much you think you're being neutral in the matter (my fault, clearly I already knew you were not that stupid from the other forum). The same doesn't apply to me because I never mentioned being neutral as one of my points.

And, there is some truth to your claim. After all, me thinking you'd ever put aside your pride to admit you're wrong does make me retarded, huh?


----------



## ichigeau (Apr 24, 2011)

the fantasy and monsters'n shit have always been there since the first ever chapter and puck was there too, the golden was just a shit long huge flashback, this is not berserk its only a flashback in the big adventure.

the recent berserk is like at the begining but in even more crazy, like the falconia arc, monsters everywhere and fantasy cover reality, thats how a fantasy show should be  that was all planned from the begining from the first ever volume.

and the magic is awesome (haters gonna hate) i mean do you want guts to travel to village to village alone or alone with caska ? again and again like we have seen so manny time and oh some random monsters over there ? it would be boring as shit.... do you want this ? guts slaying monsters is cool and all, but its boring pretty fast, and how would the story would advance ? guts would still be there, just waiting and traveling, caska would still be the same, he could never defeat griffith. boring shit.

or do you want this ? 

*Spoiler*: __ 
























now that's awesome  and i could give manny more example (like griffith army vs the kushan one with big elephans) that was amazing  it was like in the third lord of the rings movie 

this is berserk, like it was planned from the first ever chapter, the fantasy always been there, its just even more present now, the golden age with only humans is not berserk, its only a flashback in the hole big story and adventure, the show is about monsters and fantasy like it was at the begining before the huge flashback start i dont know why you only realise that now, if you hate it so much well stop complaining cause its how it is like it always been.

dont like it, dont read it, dont bitch about it.


and guys, calling people retarded and fanboys is disrespectful and against the rules, its just a manga stop to be so touchy about it.


----------



## Panos (Apr 24, 2011)

The new chapter was awesome.

I'll disagree with our little friend and his complaints. I think that berserk is setting the foundation right now for the last battle. In fact I think that your opinion must be influenced by the fact that you are waiting for a chapter now every week instead of reading the volumes alltogether. Berserk is like a book imo.


----------



## ichigeau (Apr 24, 2011)

^ ye like i said its the *chapter release syndrome* 

when you read a volume for example, you dont give a shit you just read an enjoy and at the end you like *oh it was so great*

but when you wait for a chapter, your waiting so long and expect all kind of crazy shit then when its out your like *oh... so little, and i have to wait again for only 16 pages ?*

then you like *ehhhhh this show suck now this isin't going anywhere this is garbage* no its not garbage, your just over-reacting, when you build a story you need to do this, even if it advance slow with the chapter release you have to do it because otherwise it would just be a big rushed mess in the end when you read it as a hole.

if you dont like it well nobody force you to read.


----------



## Panos (Apr 24, 2011)

Pretty much yeah.

On Berserk. I am really eager and interested to see the child's powers. I am pretty sure that neither the ship alone or Guts' company will be able to fend them off before Guts kills the sea god octopus which seems fat too easy until now. I expect some magic from Far, some more skill work from the rest and finally the kid showing to us and the rest what he/she/it really is.


----------



## Bender (Apr 24, 2011)

@ Spike Shrike 

For the love of crap shut the hell up. Get over the change Berserk has made and the new direction Guts has gone. He's tired of being a dark brooding hero and killing apostles. He has a family that he wants to protect and not be all redundant like Spawn. If your idea of a successful story is Guts traveling from town to town looking for another apostle to kill then good lord; I hope you never step into the writing business. Shit, with the way Griffith's army is looking it's a good damn idea that he's decided to take a break otherwise he and his Nakama would be grinded into dust.


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Apr 24, 2011)

This manga is about a protagonist seeking revenge on his ex-friend that turned into a fucking dimentional god-like being. The introduction of monsters and myths never bothered me, not even a little, because it sounds plausible enough. I too say it's too early to judge on the arc overall quality. In the end it'ss be so awesome that everyone will be drolling and praising Miura. 

The man always delivers! 

Even when he skips work to play Ido whatever ¬¬


----------



## Shrike (Apr 24, 2011)

It's funny how everybody got touchy when I said something bad about Berserk. Except that one guy who wanted to know why I feel like that, which is a normal reaction.



Fayrra said:


> As I'm sure you know, saying or not saying "I'm not biased" has no bearing on whether or not that person actually is biased. I was remarking upon your need to say you're not biased originally, and thus it doesn't apply to me because I had no need to say I wasn't biased and I didn't say I wasn't biased (because I had no need to), you, however, did say that you weren't biased. Therefore, I was treating you like an idiot in saying you can still be wrong no matter how much you think you're being neutral in the matter (my fault, clearly I already knew you were not that stupid from the other forum). The same doesn't apply to me because I never mentioned being neutral as one of my points.



I didn't say that I wasn't biased. I just said that I hate people who see perfection in every panel of the manga, and that I am not like that. Ie, I can call shit where I see it. I called the last chapter shit, because, well, it was so for me. No need to excuse it. Nothing, absolutely nothing happened, and the chapters are really slow. Real waste of panel space with that annoying as all fuck captain of the pirates, who has now been following us for years. Really, how can someone even find that remotely enjoyable in a manga which has so much quality. Hell, even if he appeared in freaking Naruto he would be annoying.



Fayrra said:


> And, there is some truth to your claim. After all, me thinking you'd ever put aside your pride to admit you're wrong does make me retarded, huh?



It is your opinion that I was wrong. It was my opinion that the last chapter sucked. Think about this a little and we can talk about the actual chapter.



ichigeau said:


> the fantasy and monsters'n shit have always been there since the first ever chapter and puck was there too, the golden was just a shit long huge flashback, this is not berserk its only a flashback in the big adventure.
> 
> the recent berserk is like at the begining but in even more crazy, like the falconia arc, monsters everywhere and fantasy cover reality, thats how a fantasy show should be  that was all planned from the begining from the first ever volume.
> 
> ...



I don't want magic and shit. See, different tastes. A bit of magic is cool and mysterious, but too much magic can ruin a fantasy.
And about that 'what is berserk'...I was talking more of depth and events. The last chapter in which Guts is a guy who looks like Batman did not feel very 'berserk-like' to me, since I don't really like the current development much. I could be wrong, and this arc could end well, but so far, I am far from liking it.

And I hated elves ever being in the manga, I am not saying that only now I don't like magic, but the events which happened before overwhelmed that fact greatly, which is not the case now (where everyone has a magic weapon, armor, etc, and Evarella just seems like a random fodder character. Nothing she said really ever made any difference to anything as far as I remember).

And you are speaking as if I would change nothing only because I don't like current developments. So just to let you know - no, I wouldn't like Guts and Casca traveling and killing random monsters.

@ Bolded - Typical answer. Too bad I don't care. I will comment positively when I like what I see, and the other way around.



Panos said:


> The new chapter was awesome.
> 
> I'll disagree with our little friend and his complaints. I think that berserk is setting the foundation right now for the last battle. In fact I think that your opinion must be influenced by the fact that you are waiting for a chapter now every week instead of reading the volumes alltogether. Berserk is like a book imo.



I see where you come from, and you make sense, it has happened before to me, but still, I did not like this island development one bit. Not a chapter of it. But sure, let's wait and see. I will read it as a whole once it's over, and I'll comment if you were right.



Bender said:


> @ Spike Shrike
> 
> For the love of crap shut the hell up. Get over the change Berserk has made and the new direction Guts has gone. He's tired of being a dark brooding hero and killing apostles. He has a family that he wants to protect and not be all redundant like Spawn. If your idea of a successful story is Guts traveling from town to town looking for another apostle to kill then good lord; I hope you never step into the writing business. Shit, with the way Griffith's army is looking it's a good damn idea that he's decided to take a break otherwise he and his Nakama would be grinded into dust.



Sorry for not riding Miura's dick so hard. And as I said to someone above, no, I do not expect of Guts to go from town to town, but that doesn't mean I'll like any other development. Think a little willya. I am not 'getting over it', I just dislike the current thing. With a reason.
And too bad, I know a thing or two about writing, maybe that is why I am writing this. The overwhelming force that is Griffith at the moment and the way Guts is getting power ups like a classic fantasy hero is exactly what I dislike about the mentioned writing. But I am sure you know what good writing is. Carry on.


----------



## Bender (Apr 24, 2011)

Spike_Shrike said:


> Sorry for not riding Miura's dick so hard.



It has nothing to do with me "riding Miura's dick" as you so adequately put it. Rather it's the more the experts informing you of how obnoxious your critique of Berserk's progress.  



> And as I said to someone above, no, I do not expect of Guts to go from town to town



According to your above post you said you liked Guts during his 1-13 volume journey which in the beginning he was playing 'slayer of Apostles' and detailing his role with the "Band of the Hawk".



> Think a little willya. I am not 'getting over it', I just dislike the current thing. With a *reason*.



O RLY? 



> The overwhelming force that is Griffith at the moment and the way Guts is getting power ups like a *classic fantasy* hero is exactly what I dislike about the mentioned writing.






So you think Guts should approach the fight with Griffith using his skills as a human being and when he manages to land a blow on him it's because he's peak human status? Yeah, that's totally not saying you prefer Guts exploitations from volumes 1-3 considering that's the sole reason he was able to trounce Snake Baron, The Count, Rosine/Roshinu and Father Mozgus. 

TIME FOR A DIFFERENT APPROACH *GENIUS*. 



Even the newest of Anime/Manga/Comics/Video Game use the whole-go-to-see-wizard-get-power up plot. There is no getting around that plot. And even if you choose to not go for that approach then there's training and seeing as how you want a fine quality manga. Well that's what Miura is trying to do for you by not going through that route.


----------



## cajunman380 (Apr 24, 2011)

> It's funny how everybody got touchy when I said something bad about Berserk. Except that one guy who wanted to know why I feel like that, which is a normal reaction.



Im not going to comment on the rest except for this piece you have mentioned



> And I hated elves ever being in the manga, I am not saying that only now I don't like magic, but the events which happened before overwhelmed that fact greatly, which is not the case now (where everyone has a magic weapon, armor, etc, and Evarella just seems like a random fodder character. Nothing she said really ever made any difference to anything as far as I remember).



Eleves and the like have been referenced many time even in the early parts of the story, they were meant to eventually have a bigger role. We just didnt know what. As for before, in the earlier volumes the events that you are mentioning generally consisted of monsters slaughtering people or evil actions occuring and it felt that way because we didnt see prominent good entities except for puck who was a constant companion to Guts. It was basically just Guts vs the ordes of hell and we all know that Guts couldnt do it alone without help. It was pretty obvious during his first encounter of the Godhand so this was pretty much gonna happen. As for the weapons, only Serpico and Ishidoro have "magical weapons'", farneze and schierke are witches and the rest rely on conventional weaponry. Even Guts despite the changed properties of his blade still relies on conventional weaponry. Will that change? I dont know but given the circumstances it may be necessary.
As for Ivarella, shes a comic relief character atm like Puck and she serves just as such in many situations.



 regarding the rest of your opinions all I will say is that you have provided me enough reason in your first response post. Ultimately I cant change your mind about certain elements within the story nor your likes ans dislikes. I love this manga and I am passionate about it and i can spend hours with people talking about it but i also understand that people have a difference in opinion.

All i can say is 2 things: one is that these story elements have been present since the beginning, the author just hasnt chosen to focus on them until now. The other thing is that i hope your opinion changes down the line as it is truly a great story in the making. These are one of the few authors that I know of that has not let me down when it comes to quality.











BTW gentleman, I hope people realize this marks the return of insane Guts since more than a year ago with Schierke even commenting on how insane he is. Seriously I get the feeling hes enjoying every second of it. I am also glad the pirate captain acknowledges the fact that GUTS is his biggest obstacle and the look on his face when his god falls will be well remembered.


----------



## Ice Cream (Apr 24, 2011)

Spike_Shrike said:


> last chapter in which Guts is a guy who looks like Batman did not feel very 'berserk-like' to me




He's wearing the berserker armor...

That's about as berserk as you can get. :/


----------



## ichigeau (Apr 24, 2011)

Spike_Shrike said:


> a guy who looks like Batman did not feel very 'berserk-like' to me



berserk volume 3

its even more batman-like, why nobody complain about it ? 



Ice Cream said:


> He's wearing the berserker armor...
> 
> That's about as berserk as you can get. :/


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2011)

This scene.

Godo 

Probably forever one of my favorite scenes in Berserk.


----------



## zapman (Apr 25, 2011)

haha yea that's an awesome scene


----------



## Xion (Apr 25, 2011)

XxShadowxX said:


> I'm going to say something disagreeable.
> 
> This manga has turned into utter garbage. It has thrown away any depth, character and passion it used to have.
> 
> ...



I think you're just saying that from the context of one chapter emerging every seven months lol. As a continuous work I'm sure it reads a lot better.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Apr 25, 2011)

Everyone's entitled to their opinion


----------



## ichigeau (Apr 25, 2011)

David said:


> This scene.
> 
> Godo
> 
> Probably forever one of my favorite scenes in Berserk.




godo was the boss  always smashing swords'n stuff and always angry at guts  too bad he didin't had the chance to talk to him before he died


----------



## Fayrra (Apr 25, 2011)

Spike_Shrike said:


> I didn't say that I wasn't biased. I just said that I hate people who see perfection in every panel of the manga, and that I am not like that. Ie, I can call shit where I see it.


Okay, maybe I'm just really really retarded, but isn't that saying you aren't biased? Saying that you're calling shit where you see it, despite loving the manga as a whole and that you're not like those who are biased.... isn't that the equivalent to saying/meaning you're unbiased? If not, then my bad, I misunderstood you. =/


Spike_Shrike said:


> I called the last chapter shit, because, well, it was so for me. No need to excuse it. Nothing, absolutely nothing happened, and the chapters are really slow. Real waste of panel space with that annoying as all fuck captain of the pirates, who has now been following us for years. Really, how can someone even find that remotely enjoyable in a manga which has so much quality. Hell, even if he appeared in freaking Naruto he would be annoying.


That's completely fine with me. I never took issue with you not liking the current chapter. Also, I agree, captain guy sucks.




Spike_Shrike said:


> It is your opinion that I was wrong. It was my opinion that the last chapter sucked. Think about this a little and we can talk about the actual chapter.


It is my opinion that you were wrong _about_ them having no good reason to fight the monster. I don't think you're wrong about not liking the last chapter, or for thinking it sucked.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm still quite enjoying it. Just because recent chapters aren't terribly depressing, doesn't mean they don't have depth.


----------



## Noitora (Apr 25, 2011)

Great new chapter I think, the artwork is as amazing as always and I can't wait to see Gutts let loose inside the belly of the beast.

While I do love it, I'm still eagerly awaiting the next step of their journey.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Apr 25, 2011)

^Your set rocks


----------



## Noitora (Apr 25, 2011)

Is there any word on the new anime?


----------



## ichigeau (Apr 25, 2011)

Noitora said:


> Is there any word on the new anime?



not really, exept that its in movie format and the first one should be for this summer.


----------



## Noitora (Apr 25, 2011)

So exicited, going to go Berserk crazy when it comes out.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 26, 2011)

It might not be too obvious but actually, Berserk's pacing was always pretty slow ever since the Golden Age arc. Miura always took his time showing Gut's quest for revenge and wastes several chapters on action alone.

Not that i'm complaining per se, that's actually been consistent for all of the years i've been following this so i gotta take the good with the bad. I'd be complaining about lack of interesting arc character as of late, as much as i like Isma, she doesn't strikes me as compelling as any arc character that came before her.

That said, i like how Miura is making use of Sea tales, legends and folklore full force now, loved that the Sea God has dozens of sunken ships in his stomach and i can only wonder what the hell passes off as a heart in there. What really fucking sucks is that we're getting only one more chapter until the next break.


----------



## zapman (Apr 26, 2011)

Hmm that does suck, It was so great reading this manga altogether, its almost worth waiting at least 5 years before reading again.


----------



## Noitora (Apr 26, 2011)

Another break? That is a shame, but I have faith that soon it'll be back in steaming along in no time.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 26, 2011)

Law said:


> I'm still quite enjoying it. Just because recent chapters aren't terribly depressing, doesn't mean they don't have depth.



Its depressing enough how slow the stories moved in the last 40 chapters.


----------



## iander (Apr 26, 2011)

The latest chapter was enjoyable and the art was great as always.  At this point however, I am still looking for some important themes or plot movement in this arc. Actually, even without plot movement, I would be happy if there was just some cool emotional themes to latch on to.  For example, the arc with the lost children may not have moved the plot a lot but the theme of child innocence/growing up/etc was important.   What I see right now is the adding of sea mythology to the story which is cool and all but I'm looking for something more (and not just Guts overcoming his armor's limitations or Farnese getting better at magic).  The arc has yet to conclude so there is still time or maybe im missing something with the new arc.


----------



## David (Apr 27, 2011)

As much as he is comic relief, Isidori is


----------



## Noitora (Apr 27, 2011)

Isidori and Puck, unbeatable combo.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 27, 2011)

iander said:


> The latest chapter was enjoyable and the art was great as always.  At this point however, I am still looking for some important themes or plot movement in this arc. Actually, even without plot movement, I would be happy if there was just some cool emotional themes to latch on to.  For example, the arc with the lost children may not have moved the plot a lot but the theme of child innocence/growing up/etc was important.   What I see right now is the adding of sea mythology to the story which is cool and all but I'm looking for something more (and not just Guts overcoming his armor's limitations or Farnese getting better at magic).  The arc has yet to conclude so there is still time or maybe im missing something with the new arc.



More than anything else, this arc is supposed to show that weird shit is now happening all over the world and that nowhere is really safe now but personally i think the point was made more eloquently by the random visuals of mythical beasts at the beginning of the Fantasia arc.

Still, Cthulhu Sea God.


----------



## David (Apr 28, 2011)

One of my favorite scenes:

The situation changes from:



*Spoiler*: __ 



"Just gotta hold out til morning..."



to


----------



## Noitora (Apr 28, 2011)

Fuck yes.

I love that bit.


----------



## lucid1 (Apr 28, 2011)

why are berserk chapters so slow?


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 28, 2011)

David said:


> One of my favorite scenes:
> 
> The situation changes from:
> 
> ...



Was the "horse mounting" scene somewhere close to that too?


----------



## David (Apr 28, 2011)

Right before the last two spoilers I posted.

The sword mounting comes right after


----------



## David (Apr 30, 2011)

Double posting because I can


"Can't understand what you're saying."

"Speak clearly." 

Edit: It shrunk 

Well, you probably know that part well anyways


----------



## James (May 10, 2011)

So next issue was supposed to be due May 13th. Any spoilers, etc yet?


----------



## Fireball (May 10, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Pirate: Boss, i feel a numbness from the waist down of my body.

Captain Pirate: I think a red stingray just stabbed us, ignore it.

Schierke: Wait...Guts!

_______

-All out battle
-Captain: Tentacle time
-Isidro: You Squids stink
-Guts opens his way through the stomach





Also good news. Next Chapter: June 24


----------



## Blinky (May 10, 2011)

oho so he's not disappearing for months on end this time


----------



## Fullmetalthis (May 10, 2011)

holy crap another chapter! Dare I dream about another one in July too?!


----------



## Tayimus (May 10, 2011)

Another chapter? There is a God!


----------



## Indignant Guile (May 10, 2011)

I love these pirates due to the detail Miura put into drawing them...amazing.


----------



## David (May 11, 2011)

Zodd would be proud.


----------



## Sαge (May 11, 2011)

Time to reread Berserk.


----------



## Muk (May 11, 2011)

Tayimus said:


> Another chapter? There is a *Godhand*!


fixed it for ya


----------



## David (May 12, 2011)




----------



## James (May 12, 2011)

Another chapter June 24th? Hmm, not bad.

I mean, it's still over a month, BUT it's the only time in the last few years that the release of 3 chapters hasn't been followed up by an indefinite break.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (May 12, 2011)

A new chapter and a date for the next


----------



## Noitora (May 12, 2011)

The new chapter is out?


----------



## Blinky (May 12, 2011)

Just the raw.


----------



## ichigeau (May 13, 2011)

in stream 
Direct Download

spiders insinde the sea god.....
it feel like zelda where your going inside the giant fish


----------



## Fireball (May 13, 2011)

Hmpf spiders. I hate spiders.


----------



## Drakor (May 13, 2011)

Gats is Link equipped with the giant sword while Schrieke is Navi. I guess the Sea God is Lord Jabu Jabu but wheres the floating jellyfish?!


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (May 13, 2011)

Drakor said:


> Gats is Link equipped with the giant sword while Schrieke is Navi. I guess the Sea God is Lord Jabu Jabu but wheres the floating jellyfish?!



Wow, that's great. I remember playing Zelda OoT like... in 1998. God lord, time flies. Now, this part of the arc looks like a dark zelda homage. LOL

I loved Azan, he's such a great and funny character. Also, Isidoro was golden. I would love a timeskip, so he could be even more badass.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 13, 2011)

Oh shit, Miura broke the 3 chapter cycle and he's making more.

Now the constant array of disappointments and spite that is my life has brightened a little.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (May 14, 2011)

I hope Isidoro kills that fucking pirate captain next chapter 

Not a bad chapter, although i question the physics on the whole stomach pressure escape?


----------



## Noitora (May 14, 2011)

That was so epic. Love seeing Serpico and Azan in action, been so long.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (May 14, 2011)

Its like fucking christmas in here when we get a 4th chapter in a row.


----------



## Muk (May 14, 2011)

i think its the anime that's pushing him to do more


----------



## ichigeau (May 14, 2011)

Drakor said:


> Gats is Link equipped with the giant sword while Schrieke is Navi. I guess the Sea God is Lord Jabu Jabu but wheres the floating jellyfish?!



what are you talking about ?
navi is puck 



Muk said:


> i think its the anime that's pushing him to do more



like when i saw the pic of the summer anime, i was like

*Spoiler*: __ 



*berserk movie.....berserk movie.... where it is ?... its not there ? wait what is this....... THEIDOLMASTER ANIME ??????????? WHAT THE SHIT*


no berserk anime..... and the idolmaster that come out.....
this must be a conspiracy 





and lol you noticed the chapter is 20 pages long insted of 14 ?


----------



## Blinky (May 14, 2011)

Isn't that just because there was less double page spreads.


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (May 14, 2011)

Yes. It's not a problem when the doublespreads are SO awesome.


----------



## Ice Cream (May 15, 2011)

I wonder what kind of monsters guard the heart...



Berserkhawk z said:


> Not a bad chapter, although i question the physics on the whole stomach pressure escape?



It works on some level, stomach acid can cause the stomach to create carbon dioxide/gas and leads to a build up in pressure. 

So when guts cut a hole through the sea god's stomach after it produced acid, the gas was released through it pushing him outward.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (May 15, 2011)

Ice Cream said:


> It works on some level, stomach acid can cause the stomach to create carbon dioxide/gas and leads to a build up in pressure.
> 
> So when guts cut a hole through the sea god's stomach after it produced acid, the gas was released through it pushing him outward.



Trust me i understand that but to lift Guts who's made of solid muscle, and clad in full platemail, while carrying a solid iron arm, as well as the Dragonslayer is kinda pushing it in realism.

Could be wrong though maybe a stomach that big can produce enough gas to lift him?

Awesome chapter none the less


----------



## Blinky (May 15, 2011)

Realism ? 

They're in a big tentacled squid demon god thing.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (May 15, 2011)

Blinky said:


> Realism ?
> 
> They're in a big tentacled squid demon god thing.



My  has to end somewhere.


----------



## Blinky (May 15, 2011)

oh tvtropes pfffff 

Honestly I don't think in terms of that. To me realism goes out the door when a guy who's in armour that makes him act berserk but can be controlled when a loli witch uses magic and it also makes him look like batman, enter a big squiddy sea god. 

I mean who needs realism when you have that ?


----------



## Berserkhawk z (May 15, 2011)

Berserk's still my favourite piece of fiction, but all fiction unless stated otherwise follows the laws of physics, whether your fighting a giant sea god or a giant robot.

All our basic assumptions in fiction are rooted in reality, it's why we know what guns do and why we know what will happen to a glass object if we drop it.

I was just curious if what Gutts did was possible at all? My inner fanboy and geek demands it


----------



## Ice Cream (May 15, 2011)

Berserkhawk z said:


> I was just curious if what Gutts did was possible at all? My inner fanboy and geek demands it



A pile of troll intestines can take the form of a talking godslut and there's a headless horseman running around. Anything's possible in this story.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (May 15, 2011)

Ice Cream said:


> A pile of troll intestines can take the form of a talking godslut and there's a headless horseman running around. Anything's possible in this story.



Magic explains all that though.


----------



## Ice Cream (May 15, 2011)

Berserkhawk z said:


> Magic explains all that though.



But the stomach of a 'sea god' having enough gas to allow guts to escape is too far-fetched?


----------



## The Fist of Goa (May 15, 2011)

And Guts' clearly super human physical abilities and skills explains what he does just as well.

EDIT: Oh derp, it was the sea gods stomach gas that did it. Forgot that detail..


----------



## Berserkhawk z (May 15, 2011)

Ice Cream said:


> But the stomach of a 'sea god' having enough gas to allow guts to escape is too far-fetched?



Considering his weight and equipment yes.

Fuck it, maybe it's magic stomach acid that produces enough gas to push a tank through an opening.


----------



## viduka0101 (May 15, 2011)

Ice Cream said:


> But the stomach of a 'sea god' having enough gas to allow guts to escape is too far-fetched?



it's one thing if you take for granted that magic is real in the Berserk world and that it can cause all kinds off effects but when you use real world logic in the same context and it obviously doesn't stand (laws of physics,etc) then that just comes as a stupid idea, gastric gas my ass 

personally I didn't like that scene at all,it's obviously impossible in reality but I don't remember anything like this happening before (besides the fact that Gutts swings his 200kg sword like it's a feather but hey,he's supper strong)in Berserk so I'll just let it slide


----------



## Fireball (May 15, 2011)

Well, the Sea God is goddam humongous. A burp from that beast will probably capsize ships. Though not a fan of the scene either because it looked so obscure.

Someone tried to estimate the weight of the Dragon Slayer:


*Spoiler*: __ 






> Did you buy that or make it? I would think it's a lot less expensive to have someone make a replica rather than pay AOW 1500 dollars.



Made it out of a large sheet of black Plexiglass and cut/snapped it myself. I think you can find plastic shops that would cut your sections to spec.
Here's a picture of it in solidworks (inches):

It matches up well to the "larger" versions of the sword in the manga and a few of the figures, but it's way off now from the standard used in the manga.

Here's what I think people wanted for the dimensions:
Even Aizen himself confirms that Ichigo was a transcendental

If it's too hard to cut the 4 side slats at an angle (note the 3.16" and 4.37 dimensions) you can just make 4.36" into 3.16" (or just closer). If you try to change the 3.16" it will mess up the tip sections. Maybe I could post an equation script for everything.. nah too lazy tongue

I calculated the surface area to be 12.5375 square feet with uniform side slat width of 3.16" and no bottom section for the base of the handle.

So if one were to make it out of aluminum sheet metal.. using this Cage of Eden
(assuming you only need one 36"x 96" sheet) I calculated this:

Depth   LBS/SqFt    LBS
0.040   0.564         7.071
0.063   0.889         11.15
0.090   1.274         15.97
0.125   1.764         22.12

Any ideas on what depth would be safe enough (so it won't wobble and deform)?

I calculated the weight of the DS blade section in this pic Even Aizen himself confirms that Ichigo was a transcendental
but with the 4.37 dimension as 3.16 again for simplicity.

133.49 Lbs (60 kg) Solid Aluminum

366.74 Lbs (166 kg)Solid Stainless Steel

213.44 Lbs (96 kg) Solid Titanium





Others dwell on calculating Guts' strenght: 


*Spoiler*: __ 






> I could swing it around somewhat controlled but thats just because I'm an ox...



I don't think so, you may be able to lift 100 kg (=222 lbs) but I doubt you can hold a 7 feet long object of this weight even an inch from the ground if you are holding it at the end of the object. The amount of strength you need is much bigger than if you just lift it up, this is because of torque. I think this is what Puella wants to know.

Well, in order to calculate this we can use the following formulae:

- F1 x d1 = F2 x d2   (conservation of quantity of Work, where d is the distance from the fulcrum)
- F = force in kg (multiply by 9.8 to get Newton)

d1 = distance from origin of F1 to the fulcrum
d2 = distance from origin of F2 to the fulcrum
F1 = Guts needed amount of force to keep the DS in a state of equilibrium
F2 = Force as a result of gravity working on the DS = weight DS

Now we need to make a few assumptions, like at which point Guts is holding the DS, or in other words where the point of rotation (the fulcrum) is at. So let's assume the fulcrum is at one feet from the edge of the 7 foot blade. Now we need to estimate the point at which Guts is applying the force to be able to swing his sword around the fulcrum. To keep things simple let's assume this is also at exactly one feet from the fulcrum (the edge of the sword).

Ok, let's do a few calculations now.

F2 = 100 kg
d2 = 7/2 - 1 = 3.5 - 1 = 2.5 feet
d1 = 1 feet

F1 x d1 = F2 x d2 ==> F1 = (100 x 2.5)/1 = 250 kg (556 lbs, 2450 N)

So Guts needs to exert a force of 250 kg in the opposite direction of F2 with his lower arm to be able to keep the sword in equilibrium. But that's not all, his other hand is functioning as the point of rotation (fulcrum) and needs to exert a strong amount of force to counter the force of gravity and the force Guts is exerting with his other hand. I'm not sure how to calculate this, but I think it's close enough if I say this force is equal to F2 + F1 = *350 kg (!!)* (778 lbs)

To conclude, these calculations show that Guts needs to exert an amount of force of over *250 kg* with one arm/hand to be able to swing the sword, and *350 kg* with his other hand in order to keep the balance. Of course I do realize that in reality the dynamics of swinging a sword are not quite as simple as I'm portraying here, but I think it gives a general idea: nobody existing in real life could swing this sword.




While some amateurs are trying a limit break:


*Spoiler*: __ 




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNc7kHADtUw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tapir (May 16, 2011)

Berserkhawk z said:


> Considering his weight and equipment yes.
> 
> Fuck it, maybe it's magic stomach acid that produces enough gas to push a tank through an opening.



We are talking about beast that can eat galleons (weight: 400-1000 tons) whole. 

If Isidro can lift Dragon Slayer, then it cannot weigh more than 40-60 kg. 

Rose did


----------



## Ice Cream (May 16, 2011)

Berserkhawk z said:


> Considering his weight and equipment yes.
> 
> Fuck it, maybe it's *magic stomach acid* that produces enough gas to push a tank through an opening.



Now you're getting it.


----------



## David (May 17, 2011)

Tapir said:


> If Isidro can lift Dragon Slayer, then it cannot weigh more than 40-60 kg.
> 
> here: his reactions are no worse



Isidro could hardly lift one end of the Dragonslayer off the ground using his entire body to give him support.

And Isidro casually breaks rocks on peoples' heads  (though that, much like his attempted Dragon Slayer lift, IMO, is mostly for comedic effect).


----------



## Tapir (May 17, 2011)

Do you think teenage boy can lift 100 kg? Dragon Slayer is heavy, but not THAT heavy. We probably will never know DS's weight, but it doesn't matter. 

Isidro was great in this chapter. I hope he will kill captain as payback for their first encounter.


----------



## Shrike (May 20, 2011)

Berserkhawk z said:


> Considering his weight and equipment yes.
> 
> Fuck it, maybe it's magic stomach acid that produces enough gas to push a tank through an opening.



Considering his weight and equipment, he shouldn't be able to move much, let alone jump around and swing that clad of iron like that. We broke the boundaries of strict reality a long time ago, and that went even farther after fairy and inquisition arcs.

Stomach gas is just something you shouldn't care about at this point.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (May 20, 2011)

Spike_Shrike said:


> Considering his weight and equipment, he shouldn't be able to move much, let alone jump around and swing that clad of iron like that. We broke the boundaries of strict reality a long time ago, and that went even farther after fairy and inquisition arcs.
> 
> Stomach gas is just something you shouldn't care about at this point.



You can ask an audience to believe the impossible, but not the improbable.

Willing suspension of disbeleif allows me to believe that a man can have charles atlas superpowers and that faires exist, but when something happens that discounting magic is out and out truly impossible due to the laws of physics, or improbability i'm allowed to call bullshit.

Now lets let this lie, it's the only time anything like this in Berserk has really bothered me and i'm willing to let it slide, because Berserk's awesome


----------



## David (May 20, 2011)

Tapir said:


> Do you think teenage boy can lift 100 kg? Dragon Slayer is heavy, but not THAT heavy. We probably will never know DS's weight, but it doesn't matter.



I never said that.


----------



## Furious George (May 20, 2011)

I am way behind in this series and haven't had time to catch up. The last thing I remember is that they were on a ship and getting ready to be attacked by pirates. 

Have they reached that fairy place yet?


----------



## dream (May 20, 2011)

> Have they reached that fairy place yet?



Nope.  They are still fighting the pirates.


----------



## Noitora (May 20, 2011)

I imagine the next arc for them could quite possibly be the Fairy Island. WIll be interesting to see how this turns out.


----------



## Furious George (May 20, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Nope.  They are still fighting the pirates.



Really? Its been like more then a year since I looked into Berserk! Gotta love monthly serializations.  

Awesome new set BTW.


----------



## dream (May 20, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Really? Its been like more then a year since I looked into Berserk! Gotta love monthly serializations.
> 
> Awesome new set BTW.



He haven't too many chapters in the past the year since the manga was on break.  

Thank you kind sir.


----------



## Blinky (May 20, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Really? Its been like more then a year since I looked into Berserk! Gotta love monthly serializations.



You think it's just monthly ? BWAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Fayrra (May 20, 2011)

Berserkhawk z said:


> Willing suspension of disbeleif allows me to believe that a man can have charles atlas superpowers and that faires exist, but when something happens that discounting magic is out and out truly impossible due to the laws of physics, or improbability i'm allowed to call bullshit.


Willing suspension of disbelief stops when it comes to direct contradiction by definition or some other means. For example, an assassin who's not an assassin. That's when you're like 'no, that's just stupid.'

Or, 

The final villian tanks a bullet, but later dies from a pellet. That, also, is stupid, because a pellet has less force than a bullet.

These are all things that, unless equivocally explained, cannot be put off with suspension of disbelief.

However, with everything else suspension of disbelief applies completely unless you want to be a hypocrite. 


Magic itself is against the laws of physics in our own world. It's being able to manipulate the physical world using the power of gods. So all these things about superpowers, and fairies, etc. are all unexplained scientifically and are all beyond our reality as we know it. The same logic that applies to things "truly impossible" due to the laws of physics is also applied to anything that hasn't been proven true/explained in our real world (IE, magical things). 

Why? Because we learn things as we go along, and have been wrong before.

Guts, as a human being able to move as he does is no less realistic than the stomach gas pressure of a monster being strong enough to lift him up. They are both things that have not been proven true, and might I add, will probably never be.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 20, 2011)

I'm gonna go ahead and also say that the stomach jump was pretty retarded. Especially after Guts followed it with a "plausible" explanation for it. It's not even about suspension of disbelief, it's how out of place the whole thing was. Now Guts knows enough about biology to know that the accumulated gas from the stomach acid would work like that? Seems like a copout.

First time in Berserk that happens.


----------



## Blinky (May 20, 2011)

That I'll agree with ^ 

the random little "fact" reminded me of something from Toriko. Very unsusual and unsuitable for Berserk. 

But hey it was only a small thing.


----------



## Fayrra (May 20, 2011)

Him knowing Biology is no less realistic relative to our world than him doing superhuman things is. Get it through your head, the logic doesn't change just because you want it to. XD

Shit, if anything him knowing about Biology is probably more realistic than him being superhuman is. It's not a direct contradiction, he never stated that he didn't know anything about Biology. If you find that stupid, then every other unrealistic thing should also be found stupid.

Your problem is that it feels like a cop-out. I get that, but that doesn't make it ANY more retarded (if we use this world objectively to mean illogical) than ANY other unrealistic thing. Your being biased so you label it as stupid.


Edit: Also, it's not the first time similar things like that have happened. Gut knew lightning struck the highest places. Pimpin knew that the fire would go up.


----------



## Blinky (May 20, 2011)

All I'm saying that from a story-telling point of view it didn't really click. And as I said it's not really that big of a deal...


----------



## Fayrra (May 20, 2011)

I agree, it isn't that big of a deal, and it's not like if he doesn't respond I'm going to call em out or call em stupid or be mad at em or something like that. He could stop this anytime he wants and I wouldn't go crazy like it is a big deal. Nothing wrong with a little debate, though, is there? 

Also, if I could stop someone from being biased, then I think that'd be a good thing. Or maybe I'm the retarded one in this senario, I don't doubt that I could be the one perverting logic, either. My intelligence, after all, isn't that amazing.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 20, 2011)

Blinky said:


> the random little "fact" reminded me of something from Toriko. Very unsusual and unsuitable for Berserk.



Exactly, for a couple of panels there, it was like i was reading a battle shonen that just explained a stupid turn of events that just *had* to be explained or else we'd just be waving our arms wondering what the fuck just happened. 

And Miura could have just had Gut cut the stomach and make him climb the wall meat, do something more visceral. That was just a missed opportunity. 

But yeah, it's still a small thing all in all. Still loving the Pirate Captain, especially how he still uses his walking stick despite having no legs.



> Him knowing Biology is no less realistic relative to our world than him doing superhuman things is. Get it through your head, the logic doesn't change just because you want it to. XD



Read what i wrote again bucko, it was shit not because it was unrealistic, i wouldn't be reading Berserk if i was a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) about realism. It was shit because it completely broke immersion for the story because the sequence had to be explained in a very forced fashion a la battle shonens.


----------



## Blinky (May 20, 2011)

> especially how he still uses his walking stick despite having no legs.



I never even fucking noticed that


----------



## Tapir (May 20, 2011)

> First time in Berserk that happens.



Nope.



> Also, it's not the first time similar things like that have happened. Gut knew lightning struck the highest places. Pimpin knew that the fire would go up.



And of course
and is still seen pretty close to Komamura afterwards

It's not a big deal but I don't like it either.


----------



## Blinky (May 20, 2011)

Lightning striking highest places is pretty much common sense that he would have picked up from all of his time in the wilderness though. Using gas leakages to get sucked out of a stomach though is a bit more unlikely.


----------



## Tapir (May 20, 2011)

He could see it clearly:

and is still seen pretty close to Komamura afterwards

Gastric juices are floating.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 20, 2011)

Tapir said:


> And of course
> and is still seen pretty close to Komamura afterwards
> 
> It's not a big deal but I don't like it either.



Didn't had a problem with that. That's something that Guts could have easily heard or witnessed in his mercenary days and Pippin worked at a mine where that king of shit happened from time to time. It's in no way comparable to a gas stomach jump.

And Giant Armored man with an even bigger metal sword =/= Gastric Juices. It was a copout no matter how you try to rationalize it.


----------



## Tapir (May 21, 2011)

I was talking about: "He used his sword to receive the wind pressure and control the direction of his fall". 

Like I said earlier. He could see gastric juices floating above his head.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 21, 2011)

I know. That doesn't make it any better.


----------



## Takamura Bear (May 21, 2011)

Pardon me for interrupting everyone's physics discussion, but I must join this thread. Berserk is in my top three favorite manga. I heard about it for years but never gave it a try until last summer. Best thing I ever did. 

I also disagree when people say the story went down hill after Golden Age arc. While that arc was incredible, the conviction arc (birth ceremony chapters) was perhaps the most interesting for me because it introduced new fantasy concepts to the story and characters that were well developed.

To me, Berserk just gets better and better. Maybe I'm more fortunate than others because I collect books and, as a result, can read chapters in bunches rather than waiting six months. 

Anyway, has anyone actually heard of the lost chapter? Weird ass chapter consisting of Griffith having a conversation with God. It was never published because Miura felt it was too early in the story to introduce the concept of god. Weird shit. 

Ch.132

It's amazing to think just how deep this story really is. I would like to see Miura eventually show us how the the God Hand came to be and their human forms. Haven't seen Void and the others in a while. 

While I'm only on volume 28, I keep track of what's happening in the recent chapters. That sea god is fucking huge. 

Hawk also means Taka. Bow your head.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 21, 2011)

It's been so long since I read Berserk.


----------



## David (May 21, 2011)

You guys overthink things.

I'll just accept the stomach jump as it is and say "fuck you" to all the disbelievers who try to convince others that it was BS.

Ignorance is bliss


----------



## Berserkhawk z (May 21, 2011)

I can totally forgive the stomach acid thing but it did feel out of place.

Berserk's still the best manga ever IMO regardless


----------



## Muk (May 21, 2011)

Takamura Bear said:


> Pardon me for interrupting everyone's physics discussion, but I must join this thread. Berserk is in my top three favorite manga. I heard about it for years but never gave it a try until last summer. Best thing I ever did.
> 
> I also disagree when people say the story went down hill after Golden Age arc. While that arc was incredible, the conviction arc (birth ceremony chapters) was perhaps the most interesting for me because it introduced new fantasy concepts to the story and characters that were well developed.
> 
> ...



mirua answered the question as to why he took out the lost chapters in a written interview/letter

its on skull net

he said having an actual god present puts bound and limit to his story. having it be more of a mystery is better for him as a writer as he can keep the reader and character in the dark and just derive from it via god hands and other things 

i also prefer if there isn't actually a god in it, as it makes it somehow finite the powers that are at play


----------



## ichigeau (May 21, 2011)

people trying to make sense in some *physic* stuff in a fantasy manga with dragons, fairy, magic and wizard and a dude who can fight with a sword that weight a billion tons like nothing.


sure its suposed to be realistic


----------



## Blinky (May 21, 2011)

Is it possible to read that lost chapter.


----------



## Muk (May 21, 2011)

it should be somewhere online

don't know where though xD


----------



## Berserkhawk z (May 21, 2011)

Blinky said:


> Is it possible to read that lost chapter.





No need to thank me


----------



## David (May 21, 2011)

Blinky said:


> Is it possible to read that lost chapter.



Yea, I found it a while ago online; if you want to read it online, give me a few minutes to half an hour.


----------



## Blinky (May 21, 2011)

Yep sure thing.


----------



## David (May 21, 2011)

Berserk: Lost Chapter - Start


----------



## Blinky (May 21, 2011)

Awesome. Thanks guys.


----------



## Takamura Bear (May 21, 2011)

So basically God was created by humans?  Then who created us humans? And who created internet and porn? 

Does anyone else think that Griffith's eventual downfall will be from Guts' and Casca's little boy, the moon child? When I first saw him I couldn't believe how much he looked like them both. Guts' eyes and Casca's hair. 

As it stands now, no one in the physical world can touch Griffith. As Skully said, it would be akin to someone in a story challenging the one who wrote it. It cannot be done.

The child obviously has some super ethical shit going on with him. Obviously it's far too early in the story to discuss, but it's something I could see happening later on.

With the all the shit Guts' has been through, I wouldn't mind Berserk finishing with a happy ending. Life continues to shit on him...yet he just keeps fighting on. Guts is an inspirational character. 

Beneath all the murder, rape and the very worst of human nature the manga portrays, Berserk contains meaningful messages that are not so easy to see at first.


----------



## David (May 21, 2011)

Takamura Bear said:


> Does anyone else think that Griffith's eventual downfall will be from Guts' and Casca's little boy, the moon child? When I first saw him I couldn't believe how much he looked like them both. Guts' eyes and Casca's hair.



And Griffith's bishounen :ho


----------



## Blinky (May 21, 2011)

Hmm. Interesting to see how god _would_ work in Berserk. Although I feel Miura made the right decision.


----------



## cajunman380 (May 22, 2011)

Takamura Bear said:


> So basically God was created by humans?  Then who created us humans? And who created internet and porn?
> 
> Does anyone else think that Griffith's eventual downfall will be from Guts' and Casca's little boy, the moon child? When I first saw him I couldn't believe how much he looked like them both. Guts' eyes and Casca's hair.
> 
> ...





I would like to think that the child will play a hand but its more due to the fact that Griffith thinks nothing of Guts which will be a big downfall for him. If you havent noticed, Guts has been progressively facing stronger and stronger opponents and opponents that used to give him so much toruble are like a breeze for him. Heck look at his personality in the latest chapters, hes like that when he fought silat in the earlier volumes. He no longer sees his enemies as monsters, just as opponents he needs to overcome. The dragon slayer also has been given special properties due to the sheer number of spiritual entities that its destroyed. Its safe to say that it isnt a weapon bound by the rules of the normal world. Now if only it can get past griffiths dimensional altering powers.....


as for the ending, I see a good ending at the very least. Just because Guts may not live till the end doesn't mean its a bad one...  I do hope however that he starts getting recognition for all of the awesome shit hes doing. Im sure the merrows will appreciate him after he nukes the sea god.....


----------



## Ice Cream (May 22, 2011)

Muk said:


> its on skull net
> 
> he said having an actual god present puts bound and limit to his story. having it be more of a mystery is better for him as a writer as he can keep the reader and character in the dark and just derive from it via god hands and other things



No, there is a 'god' or a being higher than the god hand in berserk:




> In 1996, Young Animal released Episode 83 of Berserk. It contained the most controversial subject matter in the series, a conversation between Griffith and the god of Berserk, The Idea of Evil. It was removed from the collected manga (1997) by Miura upon his request. *The reason he gave for its removal is that it said too much, too early in the series.* You can find a text translation of the episode here.



Note Slan's statement from the Eclispe:



The reason it was removed was mostly because of the stated reason of revealing something Miura felt was too soon for the current story.


----------



## Tapir (May 22, 2011)

Yes, it's canonical (sort of).

Flora was talking about it. 
'What I do know is that they were once human (God Hand). And that as reincarnations they are the executors of the will of something lurking in the distant abyss of the astral word'.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 22, 2011)

It's not canonical but the Idea of Evil does exist in the universe and what he did in the lost chapter still happened. Which is the whole fabrication of Griffith's rise to greatness.

He'll probably appear again. It'd be a waste not to use him.


----------



## Muk (May 22, 2011)

Ice Cream said:


> No, there is a 'god' or a being higher than the god hand in berserk:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






> Q9: Can we have some more details on why Episode 83 was left out of the  collected volume? Do you consider the events in the episode to be canon?  Can we expect to see or hear from the Idea of Evil again before the end  of the series?
> 
> *It’s because I wanted Berserk's world to be revealed just that far,  not any more than that. The appearance of god in the manga conclusively  determines its range. I thought that might limit the freedom of the  story development.
> 
> I myself don’t know if the Idea of Evil will show up again in the manga or not.*


that's what he said in a fan interview*



direct link to the translation: 


*


----------



## Fayrra (May 22, 2011)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Read what i wrote again bucko, it was shit not because it was unrealistic, i wouldn't be reading Berserk if i was a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) about realism. It was shit because it completely broke immersion for the story because the sequence had to be explained in a very forced fashion a la battle shonens.





Fayrra said:


> Your problem is that it feels like a cop-out. I get that, but that doesn't make it ANY more retarded (if we use this world objectively to mean illogical) than ANY other unrealistic thing. Your being biased so you label it as stupid.




You used the word 'retarded,' not 'shit.' Clearly your using them to mean one in the same. Which is pretty fucked up (and which was my point), considering shit means you don't like it, while retarded means it's stupid. Stupid does not mean you don't like it. Stupid means it doesn't make sense. I read and understood it perfectly. It's a question of semantics, one in which you're using the term in a biased way.


----------



## Ice Cream (May 22, 2011)

Muk said:


> that's what he said in a fan interview*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> *It?s because I wanted Berserk's world to be revealed just that far, not any more than that*. The appearance of god in the manga conclusively determines its range. I thought *that might limit the freedom of the story development.*
> 
> I myself don?t know if the Idea of Evil will show up again in the manga or not.



Yes, and it means that showing 'god' at that point in the story limited what he could do in the future. Doesn't mean that there isn't something beyond the god hand which you can see it in Flora's statement.

In Chapter 83, the Idea of Evil told griffith that he controlled everything that occurred in his world despite berserk's theme of humans going against fate.



Having that limitation of an 'evil' god (suffering, pain, ect) makes guts' actions pointless against the god hand since the fall of humanity will occur regardless. 

He may go back to it or he may not but a plot-twist such as that would best be shown near the end of the manga.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 22, 2011)

Muk said:


> that's what he said in a fan interview*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And that was what Ice Cream said. He doesn't have to paraphrase what Miura said to get the point across.



Fayrra said:


> You used the word 'retarded,' not 'shit.' Clearly your using them to mean one in the same. Which is pretty fucked up (and which was my point), considering shit means you don't like it, while retarded means it's stupid. Stupid does not mean you don't like it. Stupid means it doesn't make sense. I read and understood it perfectly. It's a question of semantics, one in which you're using the term in a biased way.



...

Really?

Semantics about "shit" and "retarded"?

Really? Oh, the wonders of the internet.

I got a whole pot of nasty, derogatory terms to describe that whole sequence and you can focus all you want on the exact meaning of those words while ignoring the reason that i explained on why i disliked the scene but that shit ain't gonna get you nowhere. You can disagree with me all you want with me but spare me the fucking language lesson and don't avoid the issue.


----------



## Fayrra (May 22, 2011)

Yes, biased semantics was my whole point from the very beginning. YOU'RE the one who responded to it, mistaking me for mistaking your point.

I know what the issue is. You don't like it. That's all. That's the issue. I stated that just because you don't like it doesn't make it illogically retarded. Hence where the semantics came in. 

I even stated things like this isn't a big deal, I wouldn't call you stupid for not responding, etc. etc. But if I could help you not be biased it wouldn't really be a bad thing, now would it?

I'm not sitting here thinking you're being retarded and extremely biased, but you _are_ using the word incorrectly, and it'd be less ambiguous and more logical for you to use the objective definition. I already knew that your position is not it's illogical so it sucks. Your position is that it just sucks, except you used the word illogical to describe that.

I mean, seriously, re-read my first post again. I did act like you stated that you didn't like it because it was retarded, but then I clearly go on to say 

"you think it's a cop-out, I get that"

which completely signifies that I know what your issue is. But my point that you're using the word wrong still stands and it was ALWAYS my point from the beginning. If you want to ignore it, fine. It's not a big deal.

XD


----------



## Tapir (May 22, 2011)

The fall of humanity? What does this mean? Idea of Evil is a part of mankind nature. Humans do not want to be destroyed, they want salvation. The world is evil place because they are evil creatures, not because some evil god govern it. The life of man, solitary, poor, nasty, brutish, and short.
That's why Behelit apostle sacrificed his world (and his life) for the "Perfect World".


----------



## Ice Cream (May 22, 2011)

Tapir said:


> The fall of humanity? What does this mean? Idea of Evil is a part of mankind nature. Humans do not want to be destroyed, *they want salvation.* The world is evil place because they are evil creatures, not because some evil god govern it. The life of man, solitary, poor, nasty, brutish, and short.
> That's why Behelit apostle sacrificed his world (and his life) for the "Perfect World".



Exactly.

Who are the four to five 'angels' the people keep referring to and worship during the conviction arc?
(The god hand and slan's image can be seen in the "fire goddess" appearance.)

Who are the people following as their savior to lead them into a new era of good/peace?
(Griffith/Femto)

*edit: Also, just one of the theories out there but where will people go when they die?




> Griffith: A place where they'll become one.



Sounds familiar...





> Femto: You will become one with the black ocean of souls like a drop of water in a vast ocean.






The very image of their 'god', salvation, and religion is a false one.


----------



## Tayimus (May 23, 2011)

People are still talking bout how Guts used the gas to elevate himself...?  Is it really that important?  I'll admit I, too, paused at the scene, but really. He's inside of a God. If something implausible happens inside of a GOD, I'm not gonna focus on it too much


----------



## Solon Solute (May 23, 2011)

Gotta admit.

The filler's getting annoying...


----------



## Tapir (May 23, 2011)

> Griffith: A place where they'll become one.





> Mule: Where is that...? Heaven or Else...
> Griffith: Someday you'll know. That time comes for EVERYONE.



I doubt Heaven and Hell are that different. They are both a part of the same ocean (the World of the Idea).



> The very image of their 'god', salvation, and religion is a false one.



The same can be said about every religion or ideology.


----------



## Muk (May 23, 2011)

Ice Cream said:


> Yes, and it means that showing 'god' at that point in the story limited what he could do in the future. Doesn't mean that there isn't something beyond the god hand which you can see it in Flora's statement.
> 
> In Chapter 83, the Idea of Evil told griffith that he controlled everything that occurred in his world despite berserk's theme of humans going against fate.
> 
> ...



well we agree that it's limiting the story.

whether or not he's going to use it again is up for grabs. i for one wouldn't want him to reveal it at all. have it out there as a mystery and be done with it.


----------



## Ice Cream (May 23, 2011)

Tapir said:


> The same can be said about every religion or ideology.



Except in Berserk's version of Christianity, we know that instead of there being a God/Heaven, there is only a Satan/Hell for them to look forward to.



Muk said:


> well we agree that it's limiting the story.
> 
> whether or not he's going to use it again is up for grabs. i for one wouldn't want him to reveal it at all. have it out there as a mystery and be done with it.



Yeah...it would be anticlimactic for the story at this point.

Still want to see the story behind the god hand/eggs though.


----------



## Takamura Bear (May 23, 2011)

Flora also mentioned something about the behelits in that the fate of person associated with them rests in the hands of the person who sent it to the real world. Or something like that.

Now this was mentioned in volume 24, so I think at that point Miura still planned to introduce some kind of 'higher power' later on in the story.

Whether or not it will be the creature shown in the lost chapter or some other kind of other power remains to be seen, but I'd rather Miura expand on the Godhand more because they are far more interesting than a creature that puts limits on the story, IMO.

The Godhand were created for a reason and they are perhaps the most fascinating and mysterious theme presented in Berserk. Void is the most interesting one.


----------



## David (May 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mTmvxksq0pc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## joeshabadoo (May 23, 2011)

Ice Cream said:


> Except in Berserk's version of Christianity, we know that instead of there being a God/Heaven, there is only a Satan/Hell for them to look forward to.



That is not true at all.  People who are sacrificed or become apostles enter the abyss for sure because evil souls gather their but there is no evidence to suggest everyone goes there.

There are many different spiritual bodies and gatherings of spirits (Schierke said they could be called angels) and the abyss is hardly the only other plane out there.  Presumably a very good person would join one of those other spiritual bodies that matched their soul.  There are many different possibilities for what could happen to someone when they die, especially since we still know so little about what is over there in Berserk.


----------



## Tapir (May 23, 2011)

> An ocean of feelings all humans have deep in their souls
> A common consciousness that transcends individuality
> Their collective consciousness
> ITS DARK SIDE is this swelling ocean





> This is JUST the surface of multiple layers of a whole consciousness



The World of the Idea is humans collective consciousness. It's a world of concepts, archetypes and ideas. 



> The Godhand were created for a reason and they are perhaps the most fascinating and mysterious theme presented in Berserk. Void is the most interesting one.





> Femto/Griffith: Because he who bears light exist in the deepest shadow. And it's within darkness that true light is discovered.


----------



## Ice Cream (May 24, 2011)

joeshabadoo said:


> That is not true at all.  People who are sacrificed or become apostles enter the abyss for sure because evil souls gather their but there is no evidence to suggest everyone goes there.



Vargas was in the abyss when it went for the count.



He saw his family being eaten by the count, he was tortured/mutilated, and he was later executed.

I doubt he was 'evil' seeing as he opposed the count for seven years and was a small parallel to guts.



> There are many different spiritual bodies and gatherings of spirits (Schierke said they could be called angels) and the abyss is hardly the only other plane out there. Presumably a very good person would join one of those other spiritual bodies that matched their soul. There are many different possibilities for what could happen to someone when they die, especially since we still know so little about what is over there in Berserk.



Of course there's more to berserk but its just one of those theories that may be correct reading griffith/femto's comment to mule.

Not sure on how the other spiritual aspects will play into this as well as the transformation event from skull knight/femto's actions.

Guess we'll have to wait and see although I hope miura doesn't take too many breaks until then... :I


----------



## joeshabadoo (May 24, 2011)

Ice Cream said:


> Vargas was in the abyss when it went for the count.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see no reason why Vargas would have went somewhere decent, especially considering that he was living his life for revenge and we know little of his precripple life.

Comparing him to Guts is certainly no compliment.  Guts lived his entire normal life killing people for no real reason other than it was his job.  He did show a conscience but it didn't stop him from killing hundreds of people for gold.

I want more answers too but I get the feeling many of them may never come simply to keep a little mystery in the world.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 24, 2011)

joeshabadoo said:


> I see no reason why Vargas would have went somewhere decent, especially considering that he was living his life for revenge and we know little of his precripple life.



So living for revenge alone justifies a man for going to hell? Vargas was painted in a rather positive life in his last conversations with Puck by the time he was captured by the Slug Count because of his condition and his inability to do anything.

And Ice Cream gas a point here, from what we've been told about the planes of Berserk's universe, there's no "Heaven" to speak of, only a vortex of souls where everyone who dies end up. What Flora speculated on what Heaven or Hell was, she was actually mentioning the Abyss, the deepest level of the spiritual world where the Idea of Evil resides, that's the dimensional plane we saw in the lost chapter.


----------



## Muk (May 24, 2011)

honestly take out the whole idea of evil, cause he's taken that part out. so the whole soul swimming this is also void.

there may actually be a heaven and hell now, cause mirua went back on that idea and even if there is a power greater than the god hands you can't say its the idea of evil anymore. he's freaken taken it out so stop using the lost chapter as evidence of something that isn't there anymore

its now back to a big mystery what it actually is, but as flora is speculating there is something.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 24, 2011)

> honestly take out the whole idea of evil, cause he's taken that part out. so the whole soul swimming this is also void.



The Idea of Evil is still shown in both 2 chapters besides the Lost chapter. Last page of chapter 82 and during Flora's exposition about the different planes. The Idea of Evil itself still exists in Berserk canon, even if it ends up different from the one we saw in the Lost chapter.


----------



## seastone (May 24, 2011)

Speaking of the idea of evil. While non canon, the concept of causality is. It is law that governs everything. 

Given that its agents are evil forces like the God hand, probably it is more or less what the idea of evil is suppsoe to be. Though as of now it is not clear what direction causality heading. We know that through Causality a age of darkness will happen through the god hands, however is that where it ends? 

Causality was described as running river that a human like Guts can only splash around and hop out of the river. However it is impossible to change the flow of things. 

Causality in Berserk is similar to Death in Final Destination. Both malicious forces that govern everything. Everything from the minor things you do and to the people you have sex with. It is all part of a greater plan. Every success and failure Griffith had was for him to become Femto. 


However unlike fate which is rigid and has one path which cannot be changed. Causality works differently then the concept of fate. As we seen with the slug count causality can set the state that a person will be heavily inclined to do its will but as we seen with the Slug count that he defied Causality by refusing to sacrifice. 

The thing with Causality that much like my Final Destination example it isn't limited to one plan alone. Much like the God Hand stated unforeseen things can happen albeit very very rarely. Though it doesn't change anything in grand scheme of things. 

However assuming that the flowing river and fish applies to the idea that Guts and the Skull Knight cannot change the flow of things by killing the god hands no matter how hard they try. 


Of course if they destroy the God Hand, does that stop the Causality that created them like we seen with Griffith? It would be pointless if Guts and Skullknight killed the God Hand only to replace them. 

In the end Guts has to do something against the force that is Causality rather than destroying its puppets. Everything can happen again. In fact we do not even know if Guts is truly outside of Causality, if he isn't just another variable. That he isn't just following the path intended for him? 

Flora explained that Causality is not a circle but spiral, people may repeat the same mistakes but things will always be slightly different since Causality like Slug count proved isn't absolute. 

However I do not think that Flora meant a perfect spiral since eventually a spiral with have an end. The spiral of Causality's loops keep changing like if you sloppily drew spiral. Some loops go out and some in. 

I suspect that Falconia and age of darkness all happened in the past in loops and the main purpose of Causality is guide to world into the theses changes. 

If you think that is strange, think of it like season changes of out world. 

After winter, follows spring, then summer then Autumn. Things always happen slightly differently but things always come full circle abet not always in the same place. Maybe some periods last long or shorter. That is nature of the Berserk world and cannot be changed. 

However Guts will do more kill the God Hand, he will somehow break the spiral of Causality which is really the source of all evil. He won't end all evil in the world but he will prevent the creation of future God Hands and apostles. 

While that sounds ludicrous now. Keep in mind that the manga went from a guy in mercenary band to the entire world changing its form to create magical.  When the manga nears it end, you can be sure that the events will have world shattering proportions in the Berserk world and Guts will be the center of it. 

It is something I wondered about. and if Guts will have to do something about it if God Hand and Griffth is really the final obstacle.


----------



## Ice Cream (May 24, 2011)

Muk said:


> there may actually be a heaven and hell now



Even if there was a 'heaven' who would go there when they die?

From what we've seen, the people who follow the christianity of berserk are really worshiping the god hand and the imagery of griffith/femto. The pope himself is in awe of the hawk of light and he's supposed to be the figure of the most righteous among them.

Its a depressing thought that they will all go to the abyss but it fits the theme of berserk.

Flora however is questionable since I'm not sure where she would end up given her beliefs.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (May 24, 2011)

It was stated that all those who's paths cross demonkind go to hell, so if you are sacrificed or killed by an apostle you go to hell but i imagine it doesn't extend to those that had little exposure to the horrors of apostle's like Theresia since Gutts said if she killed herself she might go to heaven.

The Idea of Evil is canon and the lost chapter most likely is too, Miura just didn't want to reveal anything too soon. He's problably gonna include it as a bonus chapter at some point once everything's come full circle.


----------



## Higawa (May 24, 2011)

Hey guys I couldnt check for like 3 weeks now
could you pls give me an update on actual chapter?
and if the anime is out yet? ( the new one)


----------



## cajunman380 (May 24, 2011)

It will be out June 24th....


I would like to ask you all. Do you guys think at this point theres any "Human" who can challenge Guts. How would he fare against normal soldiers now compared to the golden age? will we see another 100 man fight?


----------



## Takamura Bear (May 24, 2011)

cajunman380 said:


> I would like to ask you all. Do you guys think at this point theres any "Human" who can challenge Guts. How would he fare against normal soldiers now compared to the golden age? will we see another 100 man fight?



Any human would get raped by Guts at this point. Especially with the berserker armour and his experience in fighting apostles. I would even go as far to say that in a 500 man fight, Guts would come out on top easily.

But is Guts even strong enough to take on Griffith/Femto? Or rather, if Guts existed "outside the story" if you see my point, do you think he could defeat him somehow?


----------



## David (May 24, 2011)

cajunman380 said:


> I would like to ask you all. Do you guys think at this point theres any "Human" who can challenge Guts. How would he fare against normal soldiers now compared to the golden age? will we see another 100 man fight?



I personally think current Guts could take on more than 300 men without going Berserker, and have more than 2/3 of his stamina left.


----------



## lucid1 (May 24, 2011)

i'd love to see guts vs zodd now he has berserker armor. he would easily beat him in non beast form at least


----------



## Tapir (May 25, 2011)

> So living for revenge alone justifies a man for going to hell?



Yes. This is not christian Hell. If your life is full of suffering and pain you will probably end in hell too.


----------



## Oceania (May 25, 2011)

David said:


> I personally think current Guts could take on more than 300 men without going Berserker, and have more than 2/3 of his stamina left.



I would think Guts could take out atleast 250 men before going Berserker. Then at that point no human could stop Guts.

Is there a specific date when the new anime starts? Sorry if asked beforehand.


----------



## David (May 25, 2011)

I meant without the need for Berserker Mode, by the way.  Not that 300 people would be his limit before he _has_ to give in to his inner-berserker.

I was implying that I'd wager with his current stamina and Godo's armor he'd be able to slay at least 900 men.


----------



## cajunman380 (May 26, 2011)

I would like to clarify a bit. This is assuming guts has the berserker armor available and is at 100 percent health because right now he still has that huge astral wound in his chest. Not that it doesn't seem to make much difference but still. And for those of you that cry foul over the use of his armor, remember that it allows Guts to go beyond his normal human limits. The strength that he displays while in berserker mode is still his strength pushed to the max.

As for fighting the God hand, I think he will be at least able to touch them at this point but its gonna take more to face them in a fight.


----------



## seastone (May 26, 2011)

^No if Skull Knight who can easily fight on par with a transformed Zodd and has a sword that can through dimensions cannot even touch them. Guts has no chance what so ever. 

The thing with God Hand I do think that a frontal attack with weapon that Skull Knight and Guts have been doing just doesn't work.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (May 28, 2011)

I'd be really pissed off if Miura used Gutts immunity from causality to have him sneak up on Griffith and deal the final blow with the DS 

But as it stands it's gonna have to be something like that as Gutts is far far from Griffith's level of power.


----------



## Markness (May 31, 2011)

As predictable as it would be, it would be good to see Guts unleash the brutality that Griffith deserves on him. I think a less predictable scenario like Griffith suddenly becoming desensitized with his reign would be an interesting downfall as well.


----------



## Muk (Jun 1, 2011)

actually i was thinking if griffith did indeed bring the astral plane to the mortal realm, maybe their immunity or retreat is no longer there.

thus their now physical body they gained may be their final form and once the dragon slayer tasted the death of a god hand it will probably be able to slay the others as well

just griffith may be a little special


----------



## Drakor (Jun 1, 2011)

Muk said:


> actually i was thinking if griffith did indeed bring the astral plane to the mortal realm, maybe their immunity or retreat is no longer there.
> 
> thus their now physical body they gained may be their final form and once the dragon slayer tasted the death of a god hand it will probably be able to slay the others as well
> 
> just griffith may be a little special


I agree with this the most, the whole thing about fantasia seems to be what will allow their deaths though it'll be a long way from now. Personally I'm hoping Gats will fight that badass dragon Miura drew a while back with his DS


----------



## Bender (Jun 1, 2011)

^

Aww hell yeah


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 1, 2011)

Esomark said:


> I think a less predictable scenario like Griffith suddenly becoming desensitized with his reign would be an interesting downfall as well.


I'm actually hoping for something like this. I love seeing powerful characters fall from grace.



Drakor said:


> Personally I'm hoping Gats will fight that badass dragon Miura drew a while back with his DS



As soon as i saw that dragon i called it


----------



## Markness (Jun 1, 2011)

The Dragonslayer will finally fulfill its intended purpose.


----------



## Muk (Jun 1, 2011)

oh yeah that dragon :3 i wanna see a fight between the slayer and the dragon


----------



## MisterJB (Jun 1, 2011)

Takamura Bear said:


> But you'll have to wait another 10-20 years before the manga ends to see that happen.



You're being a bit too optimistic, don't you think? My money's on 40 years.


----------



## Oceania (Jun 11, 2011)

only 2 moar weeks left YYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH. 

Now really I hope Guts gets to the "heart" of this problem that way we can get to elf island.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 11, 2011)

MisterJB said:


> You're being a bit too optimistic, don't you think? My money's on 40 years.



Honestly, I don't ever see this getting finished, or the ending will be rushed as hell once they reach the elf kingdom and suddenly Guts can waltz into Griffith his paradise and take revenge and get Caska's mind back (maybe, because hasn't been hinted Caska wanted to stay like this or whatever..?)


----------



## Takamura Bear (Jun 11, 2011)

Speaking of which, how long until the gang reach the elf kingdom? After the sea god is eventually defeated (ok...maybe), that should be the next destination for the gang, right? 

How much more story does he need to cover before he can finish this masterpiece? Berserk is so awesome that I never want to see it end, but it has to at some point.

Elf Kingdom & return of Casca's memory.
Godhand backstory and relationship with Skull Knight.
Revenge arc/Griffith's downfall.
Umm...Hell Arc?

Each of those could cover up to 10 volumes or more. I'd rather Berserk end on a high and take another 10+ years to finish than rushed.

But there could come a time when Miura loses the drive and the passion for his work and decides he doesn't want to do it anymore. I hope that never happens.


----------



## Drakor (Jun 12, 2011)

Well since Fantasia was a merging of the astral and corporeal worlds, wouldn't they be able to die now? 

If so, its not farfetched for Gats to kill them once the Dragon Slayer becomes vastly upgraded due to all the supernatural beings. I'm wondering just how much power still remains in them as Godhands.


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 12, 2011)

Zorokiller said:


> Honestly, I don't ever see this getting finished, or the ending will be rushed as hell once they reach the elf kingdom and suddenly Guts can waltz into Griffith his paradise and take revenge and get Caska's mind back (maybe, because hasn't been hinted Caska wanted to stay like this or whatever..?)



Stuff like this makes me pity the Guin Saga fandom. Around thirty years and the author died before it was finished:\


----------



## Lightysnake (Jun 12, 2011)

Being fair, the Guin Saga did pretty much have an ending at volume 100


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 17, 2011)

Lightysnake said:


> Being fair, the Guin Saga did pretty much have an ending at volume 100



How so?

Was everything prior to volume 100 sidestories or something?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 17, 2011)

For the multiple story arcs that began with the 1st 99 Books ended with Book 100 everything after that were new stories.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 17, 2011)

New chapter soon 

I was recently thinking about Skull Knight and his past, and thought about how weird it would be if Void was Emperor Geiseric, and Skull Knight was a loyal subject who was supposed to be sacrificed but now wears a skull helm as a symbol of his revenge against his old friend. Or something like that.


----------



## Blinky (Jun 17, 2011)

They seem to have a similiar relationship to Guts and Griiffith.


----------



## Skill Hunter (Jun 17, 2011)

His manga has been a drag since the loli wizard came in.

Last good story arc was the one with the insane priest.


----------



## Oceania (Jun 17, 2011)

Berserkhawk z said:


> New chapter soon
> 
> I was recently thinking about Skull Knight and his past, and thought about how weird it would be if Void was Emperor Geiseric, and Skull Knight was a loyal subject who was supposed to be sacrificed but now wears a skull helm as a symbol of his revenge against his old friend. Or something like that.



Hmm I kind saw it as the other way around. Also yes new chapter very soon.


----------



## Ice Cream (Jun 17, 2011)

Berserkhawk z said:


> New chapter soon
> 
> I was recently thinking about Skull Knight and his past, and thought about how weird it would be if Void was Emperor Geiseric, and Skull Knight was a loyal subject who was supposed to be sacrificed but now wears a skull helm as a symbol of his revenge against his old friend. Or something like that.





Skull knight was the emperor while its very well possible that Void was the one who was imprisoned.
*Can't say for certain but Void's face is mutilated and each god hand seems to have something from their past life. (Ex. Slan's outfit, femto/griffith's helmet)


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 18, 2011)

Ice Cream said:


> Skull knight was the emperor while its very well possible that Void was the one who was imprisoned.
> *Can't say for certain but Void's face is mutilated and each god hand seems to have something from their past life. (Ex. Slan's outfit, femto/griffith's helmet)



I can't see your picture.

I think Miura's been laying it on too thick that Skull Knight is Gaiseric for it to be true. And Gaiseric was a king of kings maybe Sk was a friend who was a king in his own right, which would cover Slan's comment about him being royalty? Keep in mind it's all speculation.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Jun 18, 2011)

Berserkhawk z said:


> I was recently thinking about Skull Knight and his past, and thought about how weird it would be if Void was Emperor Geiseric, and Skull Knight was a loyal subject who was supposed to be sacrificed but now wears a skull helm as a symbol of his revenge against his old friend. Or something like that.



I think the Skull Knight is the Emperor Gaiseric and Void was someone close to him in the past. Gaiseric was a rutheless king who put his people through hard labour and imposed heavy taxes on them to build his kingdom. 

In volume 10, when Guts and the others are in the tower of rebirth searching for Griffith's prison cell, Casca drops her torch to the bottom of the tower. The flame from the torch lights up the old city's architecture and statues  and lots of dead bodies can be seen, possibly belonging to the slaves who built the city. 

Miura is practically implying that a sacrifice went down with all the dead bodies with the brand marks implanted on their foreheads.

The "four angels descended from heaven" is what confuses me here. Before Femto you had Void, Slan, Ubik, & Conrad. This is what I believe might have happened. Three angels descened (Slan, Ubik, Conrad), a sacrifice was made and then the newly formed Void and the others brought destruction to the kingdom to topple the king.

Whether or not it was Void that made a sacrifice here remains to be seen because, as the leader, shouldn't that mean he was the very first member of the Godhand? There seems to be some discreptancy here.

Void and Gaiseric seem to have some history, and it could be very similar to that of Guts' and Griffith's complex relationship of companionship to sworn enemies.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 18, 2011)

Whatever happened, it's gonna be a while before we find out anyway. I have heard speculations on other forums that Godhand can be replaced, which is why there were Godhand around during Voids Eclipse. Maybe Voids the first of this new lot of Godhand?


----------



## Blinky (Jun 21, 2011)

hotlinking failed.


----------



## Fireball (Jun 21, 2011)

Berserk 322


*Spoiler*: __ 





Link removed




Issue #14 of YA, which will come out on July 8th, will feature a Berserk appendix ("Clear File") as well as information regarding the forthcoming movie


Edit: link added


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Jun 21, 2011)

I think I just had a wet day dream.


----------



## Muk (Jun 22, 2011)

wait movie 

fucking awesome


----------



## Fireball (Jun 22, 2011)

I like the title of the chapter.


----------



## David (Jun 22, 2011)

I've dreamt about a Berserk movie coming out.

I just hope it's available in the US.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Jun 22, 2011)

David said:


> I just hope it's available in the US.



Like that will stop us from watching it.


----------



## Bender (Jun 23, 2011)

^

FUCK YEAH!

Go Isidro!   

Go Guts!


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 23, 2011)

David said:


> I've dreamt about a Berserk movie coming out.
> 
> I just hope it's available in the US.



that the problem with anime movie. they came out in theatre in japan then... you have to wait until 1 year until it get released on dvd (to buy it lol) or/and so that some sub team can sub it.

like that movie reddline, it look fucking awesome i want to see that shit, why is it so long ?


----------



## Oceania (Jun 23, 2011)

Not only is the title of the chapter fucking awesome!! :THE HEART.

Miura's reasearch into what the sea creaturs in the heart look like are amazing! It makes this marine biologist proud!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 24, 2011)

New movie

New chapter

Fuck yes!


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 24, 2011)

waiting for translation too....



Sphyer said:


> New movie
> 
> New chapter
> 
> Fuck yes!



oh by looking at your sig, that glorious song of Susumu Hirasawa  
he made that song for the opening of the videogame.

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YSKMqKHQrh8[/YOUTUBE]



ah and i heard he will not made the ost for the new berserk movie ?


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm right now at chapter/volume 28 and just relished that I got over 200 chapter left to go.


fuck >_>............


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Jun 24, 2011)

Rejoice yourself then :/ 

Many of us have to re-read it. Use well your 200 chapters my friend, it's like having a big stash of some amazing drug that you can't have so easily.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Mongoloid Gnome said:


> Rejoice yourself then :/
> 
> Many of us have to re-read it. Use well your 200 chapters my friend, it's like having a big stash of some amazing drug that you can't have so easily.


Don't worry, The hellhound won't posses me because I'm already posed by a evil spirit 

Btw, when is the movie going to come out? Y?know the berserk movie.


----------



## Fireball (Jun 24, 2011)

On July 8th we will know.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Jun 24, 2011)

I heard Susumu Hirasawa won't have any involvement in the movie project. That's a shame because the original anime had a cracking soundtrack. Guts' theme, Forces and the behelit theme were musical masterpieces in my ears.

For those wondering what the voice actors might sound like, the PS2 game contained some characters that were never shown in the anime, like Isidro and the gang, Skull Knight and Grumbeld.

Skull Knight's voice (skip to 6:05).

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K5ejZDgiLZ8[/YOUTUBE]

Guts sounds fucking awesome turning into his Berserker form (3:43). Grunbeld's and Isidro's can be heard throughout as well.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OK-qVeiK2rE&[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 24, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> waiting for translation too....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah

He's not working on the movies ost? That's disappointing to hear. I really liked his his works (like FORCES).



Takamura Bear said:


> I heard Susumu Hirasawa won't have any involvement in the movie project. That's a shame because the original anime had a cracking soundtrack. Guts' theme, Forces and the behelit theme were musical masterpieces in my ears.
> 
> For those wondering what the voice actors might sound like, the PS2 game contained some characters that were never shown in the anime, like Isidro and the gang, Skull Knight and Grumbeld.
> 
> ...



How much I long to play that game...


----------



## Blinky (Jun 25, 2011)

Fuck yes cool chapter.

This makes it all the better



> next chapter july 8th



a month break and then two chapters in a row ? This can't last.


----------



## serger989 (Jun 25, 2011)

So what's the deal with Isma? There's some type of connection going on since she showed up


----------



## yo586 (Jun 25, 2011)

serger989 said:


> So what's the deal with Isma? There's some type of connection going on since she showed up



Well given that she is half mermaid, my thoughts for a while have been she will end up sacrificing herself to seal the sea god somehow again.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jun 25, 2011)

Fireball said:


> On July 8th we will know.


This year?


----------



## Cibo (Jun 25, 2011)

Miura is on a roll!


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 25, 2011)

Things are getting good.

Also, the chapter title being "The Heart"...


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Jun 25, 2011)

wow. did Isma used that jacobus staff (or whatever it is) as a tool so she could throw the caliper (or divider, not sure) with more power? 

like a spear thrower (awesome primitive tool). 

That chapter was very good. I'm hoping that there will be atleast 4 or 5 chapters before they advanc/arrive at  Elf's land.


----------



## Muk (Jun 25, 2011)

chapter was fucking awesome


----------



## Bender (Jun 25, 2011)

What's happening to Isma?

So I was right she's connected to the sea god somehow. 

Isidro is gonna lose his first love interest.


----------



## Rasendori (Jun 25, 2011)

Excellent way of getting rid of those pirates in one chapter, they were starting to get annoying. 

Another chapter coming out soon makes this one all the sweeter.


----------



## Muk (Jun 25, 2011)

Bender said:


> What's happening to Isma?
> 
> So I was right she's connected to the sea god somehow.
> 
> Isidro is gonna lose his first love interest.



she's half mermaid so sea god awakening probably will resonate with her


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 25, 2011)

New chap was awesome 

The pirates survived again though


----------



## Colderz (Jun 25, 2011)

So I finally found the time to read Berserk.  So awesome


----------



## Fireball (Jun 25, 2011)

SEA GOD!



CoolTaff12 said:


> This year?



Yes.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 25, 2011)

Berserkhawk z said:


> The pirates survived again though



The only bad thing about the chapter.

And holy shit, next chapter in sight again? Miura may be liking to draw Berserk again, too bad the artwork was a little off this chapter.


----------



## Blinky (Jun 25, 2011)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The only bad thing about the chapter.
> 
> And holy shit, next chapter in sight again? Miura may be liking to draw Berserk again, too bad the artwork was a little off this chapter.



I'm not sure but to me it looked like it was more to do with the scan like it was cleaned a lot more than it should have been. 

But I'll withhold judgement on that till another version comes out.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Jun 25, 2011)

Miura seems to be releasing these chapters more often than he has done in the past. More chapters is always good, I suppose.

For anyone that started reading from the very begining, what's the longest break he's ever taken off in between chapters? 6 months? A whole year?

I imagine the entire golden age arc must've taken him about 10 years to complete with large breaks in between.


----------



## Blinky (Jun 25, 2011)

I don't believe he took frequent breaks at first.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Jun 25, 2011)

Bender said:


> Isidro is gonna lose his first love interest.



He has to be hurt to become a badass like Gutts


----------



## Fireball (Jun 26, 2011)

Takamura Bear said:


> Miura seems to be releasing these chapters more often than he has done in the past. More chapters is always good, I suppose.
> 
> For anyone that started reading from the very begining, what's the longest break he's ever taken off in between chapters? 6 months? A whole year?
> 
> I imagine the entire golden age arc must've taken him about 10 years to complete with large breaks in between.



19 Weeks

Before his illness he was very constant with the releases.


----------



## Fourangers (Jun 26, 2011)

Really nice chapter. I didn't understand why the sudden praise to Farnese at the end but maybe because I probably miss something and I need to re-read the chapters. 

I'm starting to believe that I'll be able to read the end of Berserk before I die!!!  I'm so happy. 



Fireball said:


> Before his illness he was very constant with the releases.



What sickness?


----------



## Muk (Jun 26, 2011)

farnesse was maintaining their shield against anything that's ethereal 

so that's her praise, since it was her first time doing it


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 26, 2011)

i start to understand why people was hating on those pirates.... like that's enough already...

and i was about to say that the sea god was disapointing, i imagined it would be a freacking huge @$$ monster that would raise from he ocean and then guts would run around his tentacles or some shit with some awesome double page'n shit.

but it was just inside a cave, we see his mouth, he go inside..... ok not what i've expected....


but shit just almost got real ? 
proceeded to blitzing him




WhatADrag said:


> I don't believe he took frequent breaks at first.



i heard berserk was bi-monthly at first, one chapter each 2 week. 
things change ya know
lol


----------



## Blinky (Jun 26, 2011)

That's bi-weekly. bi-monthly means every two months.


----------



## forkandspoon (Jun 26, 2011)

I finally decided to start reading this, anyone know where I can read all the chapters online?


----------



## Oceania (Jun 27, 2011)

I wonder how much damage Guts is doing to his body while near "The Heart"?


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 28, 2011)

FormerAbyssalone said:


> I wonder how much damage Guts is doing to his body while near "The Heart"?



Quite a lot i would imagine, he wasn't in the best shape to begin with.

Wearing the armour again isn't doing him any favours.


----------



## Colderz (Jul 1, 2011)

So I just finished volume 13. Omg the Golden Saga was amazing, and the way it ended was shocking (I didn't read an spoilers before hand)

Is the next arc just as good as the last one?


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Jul 1, 2011)

Colderz said:


> So I just finished volume 13. Omg the Golden Saga was amazing, and the way it ended was shocking (I didn't read an spoilers before hand)
> 
> Is the next arc just as good as the last one?



Oh yes. It will. I think all arcs are good. But now things will get more and more awesome. Great antagonists, excellent character development. Go for it, sir.


----------



## forkandspoon (Jul 2, 2011)

Damn I thought there were more then 300 something chapters.... I'm all caught up now but I hate reading chapters week by week or month by month


----------



## Colderz (Jul 2, 2011)

Mongoloid Gnome said:


> Oh yes. It will. I think all arcs are good. But now things will get more and more awesome. Great antagonists, excellent character development. Go for it, sir.



Thanks, I didn't want it to be like Bleach or Naruto and drip off in quality. Cause as you know both those series have hype too and well....


----------



## Takamura Bear (Jul 2, 2011)

Prepare your ass boy. Look forward to sick torture scenes, mass pagan orgies, troll rape and a character that masturbates to the thought of people being burned at the stake. Amongst other things. 

And am I the only one that thought Father Mozgus was a fucking awesome character and villain? He was just...really fucked up and demented.


----------



## Colderz (Jul 2, 2011)

One thing I like about this manga is how dark it is. However there are still some good moments in it. Very rare but good.

Plus Gutts has the most impressive fights in the series. Though even with Dragon Sword, he can only be on par with Apostles. I doubt he can be on par with the 5 God Hand. So that's what I'm looking foward to seeing.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 2, 2011)

Takamura Bear said:


> Prepare your ass boy. Look forward to sick torture scenes, mass pagan orgies, troll rape and a character that masturbates to the thought of people being burned at the stake. Amongst other things.
> 
> And am I the only one that thought Father Mozgus was a fucking awesome character and villain? He was just...really fucked up and demented.



Mozgus was a fantastic character, I was sad to see him go.


----------



## ichigeau (Jul 2, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> Mozgus was a fantastic character, I was sad to see him go.



lol what ? what's with people and that dude ?
he his just a stupid lego head with his freacking religion addict that talk about it all the time, im glad he died i cant stand it its so annoying.

just like characters that think they are god or think they will bring peace.... oh god...please no.... im sick of that shit.


----------



## Z (Jul 2, 2011)

Mozgus was the best villain in the Retribution Arc


----------



## Oceania (Jul 3, 2011)

Berserkhawk z said:


> Quite a lot i would imagine, he wasn't in the best shape to begin with.
> 
> Wearing the armour again isn't doing him any favours.



I dont think Guts will ever be completly healed. Also I wonder if guts has thought out how he is gonna get out.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 3, 2011)

Finally caught up on Berserk. 

Great stuff.


----------



## David (Jul 3, 2011)

FormerAbyssalone said:


> I dont think Guts will ever be completly healed. Also I wonder if guts has thought out how he is gonna get out.



I'm going to go out on a limb and guess that Guts would cut his way out.


----------



## Wiseman Deathphantom (Jul 3, 2011)

Great manga, and very very explicit. Storyline better than most of other mangas. 
Maybe it's just me, but I find the whole business with people turning into tentacles terrifying.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Jul 3, 2011)

Colderz said:


> I'm on volume 19. An I can't stand Mogzu. Sorry lol. He looks ugly, and his religious freak.
> 
> Though I do like the story line, an I'm happy Skull Knight appeared



It seems we have a non believer and a heretic among us. Stone this man. 

I remember reading through those volumes and thinking he couldn't get any more demented than he already was. Then I saw these panels and was completely fucking taken back by how much of a nut job he really is. Seriously. 

Droy's aggresive fighting style

Droy's aggresive fighting style

Mozgus = pure religious nut case.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 3, 2011)

Mogzu is fucknuts insane and is still the best villain in Berserk to this date.

Farnese was also waaay more interesting when she was a religious nut who was turned on by torture.



She definitely finds that hot.


----------



## ichigeau (Jul 3, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Farnese was also waaay more interesting when she was a religious nut who was turned on by torture.
> 
> 
> 
> She definitely finds that hot.



na she his not turned on by torture, she his a masochist  (but im glad she gived up on religion since she follow guts, that's way better )
dude, i dont know why, i hate torture and all that sick shit stuff.
but each time... each time i see farnese with _that_ face.....

i like it  i mean... like when she was with the whip and hiting guts with it.... then she made _that_ face...  (that one was way better though )


----------



## Takamura Bear (Jul 3, 2011)

I love Farney. I like her character now just as much because she's more likeable and you can tell she's trying to become a better person. She knows how to use her fingers well when she needs to. 

Another character that doesn't get enough attention is Nina the prostitute. That was just an amazingly flawed and deep character that I'll never forget. 

That's why I enjoyed the conviction arc so much because the characters were given a decent amount of development, whereas I felt the golden arc didn't develop the Hawks (e.g. Pippin, Corkus, etc) enough.

Miura's writing is just as incredible as his talent in drawing.


----------



## Oceania (Jul 3, 2011)

Yep farney has wild side.....  

Hey anyone else really digging Batman/Guts? I kinda like em more than full berserk guts.


----------



## ichigeau (Jul 4, 2011)

FormerAbyssalone said:


> Yep farney has wild side.....
> 
> Hey anyone else really digging Batman/Guts? I kinda like em more than full berserk guts.



the sword riding scene.... fucked up.... but memorable 
batman guts ? well not really, berseker armor with guts face look ugly...... it look better with the full helmet....


----------



## David (Jul 4, 2011)

Four more days...


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jul 4, 2011)

I can't wait to see Gutts fight all those creatures beside the heart


----------



## Tapir (Jul 5, 2011)

Spoilers.


----------



## Oceania (Jul 5, 2011)

Merrow powers FTW!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blinky (Jul 5, 2011)

So is there going to be another chapter in 2 weeks ?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 5, 2011)

Farneze is just boring nowadays. 

Sure, she got a healthy dose of consistent and cohesive character development ever since she began taking inspiration from Guts but the problem with her now is that she developed into an absolutely generic character with no real shtick of her own. You can't tell me that a pyromaniac psycho-bitch who got aroused at people burning and forced her favorite henchman, who almost had a slight incestuous relationship, to burn his own mother isn't leagues above a quiet spellcaster who falls to her knees in tears the second Guts gives her the slightest hint of approval.

Plus her old hairstyle was better.


----------



## Tapir (Jul 5, 2011)

> Farneze is just boring nowadays.



Nope. And I like her better now. She was pathetic. And her name is Farnese.

Anyway, new bigger spoilers:


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 5, 2011)

Tapir said:


> Nope. And I like her better now. She was pathetic. And her name is Farnese.



She was better and more interesting because she was incredibly flawed. Her gigantic need of attention from Guts nowadays is what is pathetic. Serpico isn't doing much too ever since he dropped his animosity with Guts.


----------



## Tapir (Jul 5, 2011)

> She was better and more interesting because she was incredibly flawed.



What is different now? Nothing changed. She was always submissive (remember Farnese's relationship with her father?). Even her faith was weak and superficial. But yeah, I like her old hairstyle better.


Wow, I love Isma. She is just beautiful.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jul 5, 2011)

Farnese's always been kinda bland, i always took that as part of her character. But i guess she didn't really have the best upbringing, and as such lacked confidence, it's all part of her character.

New chapter looks awesome  

I just hope there's a date for another


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Jul 5, 2011)

wow, can't wait for chapter. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



loli time! how old that mermaid girl can be anyway?


----------



## Tapir (Jul 5, 2011)

Isma has awesome breasts. She looks 14-16. Banned in Japan.


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Jul 5, 2011)

I would go for her. 16... ripe fruit.


----------



## Danchou (Jul 5, 2011)

Need a scan nao.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, shit.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 6, 2011)

Quick someone Find a Metal Detector I forgot where I buried The Tardis at... Who wants to travel 42 Months into the Future...

... To see the 1st 2 BERSERK Films...?


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 8, 2011)

Nice. 

Next chapter comes out on the 22th.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 8, 2011)

αshɘs said:


> Nice.
> 
> Next chapter comes out on the 22th.



Oh Miura. Another one?

You're spoiling us.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 8, 2011)

And the Title of the 1st Berserk film is:

[The Golden Age Arc]

Berserk Golden Age Arc 1: Egg of the Supreme Ruler


----------



## Takamura Bear (Jul 8, 2011)

Miura is on a role with these chapter releases. He must have some source that gives him the energy to keep this up.

Wonder if it has anything to do with a certain Idolmaster character designer being the director of the new Berserk film.


----------



## Muk (Jul 9, 2011)

mirua you seems to have found your motivation again 

i do believe it is the anime/movie coming out now that revitalized his motivation


----------



## Blinky (Jul 9, 2011)

Still though he DID take a break although it was merely a month so I expect another break after the next chapter. Hopefully it's another short one (although that's hoping too much)


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 9, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Still though he DID take a break although it was merely a month so I expect another break after the next chapter. Hopefully it's another short one (although that's hoping too much)



As far as i'm concerned, if a chapter has a release date, it's not a break.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 9, 2011)

wow man, a mermaid? i told this long time ago, she is a good addition to the Gattz team. not much with Gattz. anyway, i totally enjoyed the chapter.


----------



## Discorae (Jul 9, 2011)

Ooo. Found the Berserk thread on this place. Dynamite. 

As far as Miura is concerned, I'm glade to finally see that the manga is coming more....frequently. And to see the release date of the movie.
Now all we have to do is wait.
I'm hoping that this isn't postponed.


----------



## Fireball (Jul 10, 2011)

Oh, he so tsundere.


----------



## Muk (Jul 10, 2011)

i think he's playing with his fanbase 

maybe it was toshiyuki who convined mirua to actually work regularly on the manga if they manage an anime project 

it'd be awesome if it was the case


----------



## Blinky (Jul 10, 2011)

Fireball said:


> Oh, he so tsundere.



 Genius


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 10, 2011)

I see what you did their Miura...


----------



## Shrike (Jul 11, 2011)

New movie Jan 2012 in Japan. Sucks.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jul 11, 2011)

It's so far away 

I have no doubts it's worth the wait though


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 11, 2011)

Maybe someone can bootleg it in decent quality before the long ass DVD release.


----------



## Fireball (Jul 12, 2011)

Miura's comment from the article in Young Animal



Miura Kentarou said:


> I never imagined I'd receive such a great blessing again: to have the manga animated. The previous animation of Berserk served as a momentum to make it known to people.
> 
> It's been 14 years since the first one. I think this animation will be done, as a movie, well enough to gain the sympathy of many people as well as that of the fans.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 12, 2011)

> So I used a pamphlet of the movie "Excalibur" until it was ragged.



Well, that explains a lot. The armors in Excalibur are fucking awesome. 

Hell, that movie is fucking awesome. Watch it, people.


----------



## Muk (Jul 12, 2011)

explains a lot of armor design in the golden age


----------



## Fireball (Jul 12, 2011)

Coincidentally enough, I just watched _Excalibur_ yesterday and instantly recognized the similarities.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jul 12, 2011)

Never seen Excaliber.

Guess i have something to watch tonight


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 12, 2011)

I knew she was gonna be a mermaid. It was pretty obvious. 

Didn't expect her to be butt naked though. Or for Gutts to have a Batman-esque berserker armor. Holy shit i want an action figure of that.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 12, 2011)

Its official the 1st Arc: The Golden Age is going to be done as Trilogy


----------



## Ice Cream (Jul 12, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> I knew she was gonna be a mermaid. It was pretty obvious.
> 
> Didn't expect her to be butt naked though.



Well, she was hunting nude during her first panel appearance.



Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Its official the 1st Arc: The Golden Age is going to be done as Trilogy



Three movies and then it becomes a series for television?


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 13, 2011)

Ice Cream said:


> Well, she was hunting nude during her first panel appearance.
> 
> 
> 
> Three movies and then it becomes a series for television?



I don't remember her first appearance. I'm gonna go back and read the last 20 or so chapters soon though. I forgot most of the sea battle and why they came there.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 13, 2011)

Berserk 2012 Project +

... I'm going with this theory on "Berserk Take-2 Entertainment"

Part 1 Film Series - Golden Age Arc
Part 2 Tv Series - Black Swordsman Arc
Part 3 Film Series - Millennium Falcon Arc


----------



## Oceania (Jul 13, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Berserk 2012 Project +
> 
> ... I'm going with this theory on "Berserk Take-2 Entertainment"
> 
> ...



That is good, but I would like for all the arcs to be theactrical. ohhh Anyone else see Guts going full berserk inside the sea God?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 13, 2011)

No way Berserk is getting a proper TV series with the sheer fucked up content of the Black Swordsman arc. If 4C has its shit together, they'll go for the Hellsing Ultimate treatment and make an OAV series.

Now that shit would be tight.


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 13, 2011)

^

Agreed

I'd hope we'd get an OVA honestly.


----------



## Muk (Jul 13, 2011)

i prefer 3 theatrical films over ova


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 13, 2011)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Well, that explains a lot. The armors in Excalibur are fucking awesome. Hell, that movie is fucking awesome. Watch it, people.



Did you know that Legendary Pictures and WB are doing a remake of the film and Starz has its own King Arthur series called Camalot... Shit is fucking epic...

I like the Merlin on Camalot but no one will ever surpass Nicol Williamson's interpretation

I mean you can not out act the cast of the film even if you tried with the remake.. I mean look who these new actors would be acting against in the 2nd version of the film:

Nigel Terry as King Arthur
Helen Mirren as Morgana Le Fay
Nicol Williamson as Merlin
Paul Geoffrey as Perceval
Nicholas Clay as Lancelot
Cherie Lunghi as Guenevere
Patrick Stewart as King Leondegrance
Keith Buckley as Uryens
Clive Swift as Sir Ector
Liam Neeson as Gawain
Gabriel Byrne as Uther Pendragon
Robert Addie as Mordred (adult)

A-List Actors... A-List Actors...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 13, 2011)

Muk said:


> i prefer 3 theatrical films over ova



The movie trilogy is for the Golden Age arc. Which is pretty cool. Still, if we get around 2 hours per movie (Which is wishful thinking since the average anime movie goes for a hour an a half), the team still have to edit the story in order to fit the format. The pressure is on for the Director to make a decent adaptation of the most beloved arc of the Berserk series.

The Blackswordsman arc, however, is too big to fully adapt into a film format, an OAV series like Hellsing Ultimate or the latest Black Lagoon season would work better.



> Did you know that Legendary Pictures and WB are doing a remake of the film and Starz has its own King Arthur series called Camalot... Shit is fucking epic...



That's pretty awesome, Patrick Stewart should reprising his role. He's up for it.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 14, 2011)

I hope you grunts are ready to polish my Dragonslayer cause Slans beaten you to the front of the line

[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p286WtHoK2g[/Youtube]


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 14, 2011)

Now thats how you make a trailer


----------



## berserking_fury (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks HRB for the trailer.

But wow that was pretty CG heavy....that kinda sucks.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 14, 2011)

It doesn't really matter the style of animation used for film or TV . *The community should be interested in 2 things:* _the 2 things that really matter_ (The Script for all 3 Acts of The Golden Age Arc + The Pacing of the story across each film)


----------



## berserking_fury (Jul 14, 2011)

To me it does matter as this is a visual medium. Depending on the style of art a person uses can change the very feel of the story. That being said it's not going to stop me from watching it, only hamper my enjoyment.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 14, 2011)

The only thing that matters to me is that it isn't badly censored. Oh and hopefully not too much CG.


----------



## Muk (Jul 14, 2011)

oh shit a fucking nice trailer


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 14, 2011)

That looked like a trailer for a videogame


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 14, 2011)

Well because of The Youth Ordinance Bill that was passed Any Anime t Film or Tv based project due to the nature of the Mature Content is going to be censored to a degree so if you want the UNCUT Edition you'll just have to wait for it too be released on Blue Ray... Okay-Okay...


----------



## Blinky (Jul 14, 2011)

Even movies ? That's a crock of shit.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 14, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> That looked like a trailer for a videogame



Thats okay, I like Games, you like games; we all like games... Lets get together, and host a Game of Thrones...


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 14, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Even movies ? That's a crock of shit.



Well yeah why do you think we haven't heard a lick of anything related to Q Quickening Evangelion Rebuild Film 3 its because of The Destruction based sequences in the Series that its being delayed you haven't forgotten the Quake or Tsunami have you...?

BERSERK however will face the sword of Censorustus for a different offense: High Nudity, High Sex, High Violence =0 (Uncut)

Moderate Nudity, Minimal Sex, Medium-Range Violence = _No Close Quarters Decaps 4 U my Horny Legion_.


----------



## Oceania (Jul 14, 2011)

So there is a lot of CG, I don't care I'm still gonna watch the living shit out of it. Although one thing..... it must follow the story completly no edits no nuthing. 100% follow the story, Miura better be up there ass about that!!!!


----------



## Black Superman (Jul 14, 2011)

As much as I like Miura, he needs to wrap that shit up. I don't want to read no manga where the mangaka dies before he finishes.


----------



## Bender (Jul 14, 2011)

^ Miura's still a young cat I doubt he'll die before the conclusion of Berserk.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jul 14, 2011)

I know, Miura's only in his early forties, people need to stop talking like the guys in his sixties. Some Mangaka start manga in their fifties and finish their stories.

As for the anime i think it looks amazing, the 2D sections which i feel are gonna be the majority of the movie, look damned sexy. I'm very excited


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 14, 2011)

What Berserkhawk z said, the guy is in his 40s. Unless he eats a Fukushima burger, he's hopefully a healthy friend.

The trailer was sweet, animation was fluid and the CGI was intrusive. Good, not great.

And Hellrasinbrasin, The Youth Ordinance Bill only affects mangas as far as i know and it doesn't actually censors *anything*, it just changes the rating of shonen mangas with obvious sexual content to +18 adult products. Which, economically, is a major change but as far as the actual content goes, absolutely nothing is censored. And since Berserk is already a seinen manga, it also wasn't affected.

As far as the movie goes, i don't know how graphic they'll be with the sex and gore but i'll imagine it won't be too hard, if any at all. If Hellsing Ultimate was completely uncensored with necrophilia, gore up the ass and Baby Eating Vampire Nazis, Berserk should damn well be uncensored too.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Jul 14, 2011)

That was an awesome trailer. 

Admittedly some parts didn't look that great, but other parts look delicious as a whole. I assume the trailer used footage from all three of the movies as I caught a glimpse of chibi and incarnated Griffith towards the end of it. I think Part 1 will cover volumes 1-8 and should end after Guts & Griffith duel. 

As for the others, Part 2 should cover all the way up to the eclipse and perhaps even a little further into volume 14, which is the end of the Golden Age arc. And Part 3, depending on where the previous one left off, will obviously cover a majority of the Conviction arc.


----------



## Higawa (Jul 15, 2011)

2012 thats a long time to wait again 

Could I just ask whats the most recent chap? Im not sure if im up to date, last release I read was the one about 2 weeks ago

Also did you see the Helmet? xD

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I5Fe5yCqT-M&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Jul 15, 2011)

> 2012 thats a long time to wait again



You should be used to long waits by this time.  

The trailer looked all kinds of awesome and I finally have something to look forward to for next year.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 15, 2011)

The Site is open, so get off your butt, and Ride on over; or you'll miss The Festival _again_...


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 15, 2011)

Here are all the Environment screen grabs taken from the Films Site so far


*Spoiler*: __ 



























[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKkcY6Sfz5I[/Youtube]
Trailer in 720p HD + Subtitles


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jul 15, 2011)

WOW 
that looks great
the trailer looks amazing too


----------



## dream (Jul 15, 2011)

Those screen shots look amazing, Hell.  Watching them in HD will be a visual treat.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks Eternal and those are only the 9 that have appeared so far on the site I anticipate even more landscape Background art from: Country Sides, Woodland areas, Cities, etc in the coming months as they gradually release Character Art on the site...


----------



## ZE (Jul 15, 2011)

How many years will I have to live in order to watch all of the movies they're making?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 15, 2011)

Well if You're Boiling a Pot of Water to Cook Pasta I suggest going into another room for a while now... If you're wondering how long you should wait before starting to watch the Berserk Film Franchise I would start with Blue Ray collection for BERSERK: The Golden Age Trilogy coming in 2022...


----------



## ichigeau (Jul 15, 2011)

i made a crappy gif


and i like the look of griffith, he look more like in the manga 



ZE said:


> How many years will I have to live in order to watch all of the movies they're making?



i hope its not like lord of the rings that was like 
*yay lotr 2 is out
- what is this thing again ?
- its the story about the dudes and the ring we saw some years ago
- oh i dont remember...
- and the third one will be in years too*


anyway, i just saw the chapter 

at first i was like: yay go isma go 
then i was like: yay g.... wait..... a m... a.... a mermaid ?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 15, 2011)

OMG you know when the Millennium Falcon Arc hits theaters the loby will be over run by The Elderly more so than the young... Why becauuuuuse we will have waited for years to see this part of the story...


----------



## Oceania (Jul 15, 2011)

the more I watch the trailer the more excited I get. Those landscapes..... just wow.... thanks Hellraisinbraisin.


----------



## ichigeau (Jul 15, 2011)

FormerAbyssalone said:


> the more I watch the trailer the more excited I get. Those landscapes..... just wow.... thanks Hellraisinbraisin.



well people were worried about the cg (thank god its not 100 % made in cg ) well the only part that look bad is cg guts at the start (someone said it look like a video game)

*berserk skyward sword*  but the rest look good especially the one in traditional animation. (griffith in armor in the sunset look amazing) it was from one of the 5 teaser from before.

there it is

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dV8Goba__78&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bakatsu (Jul 16, 2011)

This looks amazing but I don't like the 3D effect used on some scene. It looks like the framerate is very low in those scene.

I really hoped they would made a new anime for Berserk, the manga deserves it. 

Now I just need Claymore season 2...


----------



## Skill Hunter (Jul 16, 2011)

They've got the art style down. Animation looks great.

Now all we need is to see if majority of the content is in.


----------



## ichigeau (Jul 16, 2011)

Skill Hunter said:


> They've got the art style down. Animation looks great.
> 
> Now all we need is to see if majority of the content is in.



what do you mean by *art style down* (my english is....) do you mean its not acurate to the manga ? well it can't be 100 % like the manga but its definitivly more like the manga than the old anime, i mean griffith look exactly like in the manga in those trailler
see, the manga


new anime


while in the old anime he looked like this


well i know the old anime was made a long time ago and the art style of the manga evolved since then, but still.
lol this image always make me laugh 



and well obviously it wont be all (manga ongoing....) but it will definitivly go minimum up to the millenium falcon arc. you can tell by the shot of griffith in his armor in the sunset. and judging by this new trailer there is 3 part.... i mean is it 3 movie or 3 part for the golden age ? 

i mean its written * golden age *1* - egg of the supreme king* so that mean its only the golden age part 1 ? we wont see the eclipse yet ? holly freacking shit if its really in 3 part its gonna be one hell long of a movie series 

ps: oh i forgot..... about the manga..... fuck the sea god, i want to see the freacking dragon 
Ch.73 
YEAH !!! show us why its called the *dragon slayer*


----------



## Takamura Bear (Jul 16, 2011)

Hopefully the release gap of each movie won't be too spaced out and will look something like...

January 2012 -- Part 1
June 2012 -- Part 2
December 2012 -- Part 3
January 2013 -- Puck Adventures Special 

I do look forward to seeing Father Mozgus animated, though.


----------



## Skill Hunter (Jul 16, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> what do you mean by *art style down* (my english is....) do you mean its not acurate to the manga ? well it can't be 100 % like the manga but its definitivly more like the manga than the old anime, i mean griffith look exactly like in the manga in those trailler
> see, the manga



That's not what i meant. I meant they've got it down to a T. The old anime was an awful attempt at Berserk's art style. I remember Caska looking like a generic anime girl and little detail ever put into Griffith. It wasn't until the last 2 episodes that they put some effort into the art and animation. The God Hand looked pretty cool in the show when they finally appeared. 

Dat animated Slan.


----------



## Oceania (Jul 19, 2011)

Isn't almost time for a new chapter?


----------



## Fireball (Jul 19, 2011)

Spoiler Episode 324


*Spoiler*: __ 








there'll be a break starting with the next issue.


----------



## Muk (Jul 19, 2011)

hmm awesome spoilers


----------



## Blinky (Jul 19, 2011)

Any idea of a next chapter date ?


----------



## Oceania (Jul 19, 2011)

merrows tons of em. 

wats wrong with guts?


----------



## Discorae (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm going to love seeing the invasion of Churder. If the part 1 reaches that far. I suppose.


----------



## Fireball (Jul 20, 2011)

FormerAbyssalone said:


> wats wrong with guts?



Looks like he has reached his limits. 




WhatADrag said:


> Any idea of a next chapter date ?



Totally forget to add. *Break*. See you next year.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 20, 2011)

Fuck  I should have expected as much really.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jul 20, 2011)

Fireball said:


> Totally forget to add. *Break*. See you next year.



 Oh well, at least Miura gave us quite a few chapters this time.


----------



## Oceania (Jul 20, 2011)

SCAN plz!!!!


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 21, 2011)

raw

lost his bankai(losing bankai implies that you're close to death)


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 21, 2011)

Fireball said:


> Totally forget to add. *Break*. See you next year.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qS7nqwGt4-I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Oceania (Jul 21, 2011)

αshɘs said:


> raw
> 
> here



thanks.


Ohh man Guts is in some deep shit.


----------



## David (Jul 21, 2011)

Fireball said:


> Totally forget to add. *Break*. See you next year.



Well, shit.


----------



## Oceania (Jul 22, 2011)

Peoples have some faith maybe the break will be short. We don't want Miura to overwork himself.

Ohh yeah did some research, Guts eardrums have ruptured, so the Sea God's heart beat is *160 decibles* and since Guts eyes are bleeding and he is coughing up blood. The heart beat could be even higher, so Guts needs to get out soon or he will die!!!!


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 22, 2011)

... Maybe Gutts dies and is reborn as the new Skull Knight... as the only way Gutts can have a chance of reaching that bastard Griffith is being outside the story.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jul 22, 2011)

FormerAbyssalone said:


> Ohh yeah did some research, Guts eardrums have ruptured, so the Sea God's heart beat is *160 decibles* and since Guts eyes are bleeding and he is coughing up blood. The heart beat could be even higher, so Guts needs to get out soon or he will die!!!!


Clocked onto that myself. The fights really heating up 



Hellrasinbrasin said:


> ... Maybe Gutts dies and is reborn as the new Skull Knight... as the only way Gutts can have a chance of reaching that bastard Griffith is being outside the story.



It could be argued that Gutts is already outside of causality having survived the eclipse.


----------



## tom (Jul 22, 2011)

I always thought he was still within causality, but was created by god in order to destroy god.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Jul 22, 2011)

A break was to be expected. Miura did himself proud with that run though. Now it's time for his Idolmaster addiction to take over and refuel his burned out soul. 

I think the only being that can come close touching Griffith is Guts' child. Don't they both share the same body after the ritual of Griffith's incarnation took place? Griffith obtained a new body of flesh as did the deformed child.

Now, something I've been thinking about...

The Idea of Evil (God) controlled Griffith's fate which led him to become a member of the God Hand, but I wonder if there is an entity that controls Guts' fate?

I wasn't too sure if the forgotten chapter implied that the Idea of Evil controlled everyone's fates, or just those associated with the God Hand. Might have to check up on that again.

As with Griffith's speech, "there are people who, by nature, are keys that set the world in motion. They are the true elite of the world, as dictated by the golden rule of the universe." Guts is the key that put so many things into motion in this incredible story.

Was it fate that led Guts to meet and join the Hawks, or was it on his own free will? 

Was it his own decision to leave the Hawks, which led to Griffith's demise, or was that too part of the wheel of fate? 

Think about it, Guts leaving the Hawks led to Griffith's downfall, which was, in turn, the final key for him to become a demon of the God Hand.

So while God may not actually have contol over the fates of those that oppose his will of evil in the God Hand (e.g. Guts, Skull head), perhaps he can somehow manipulate them?

I don't know. My head hurts now.


----------



## tom (Jul 22, 2011)

God controls everyone's fate. But I don't think it's a coincidence that god is a big mound of flesh, the exact thing guts is so good at cutting.


----------



## lucid1 (Jul 22, 2011)

i will offer 10/1 on berserk never being completed


----------



## tom (Jul 22, 2011)

I'd take that bet, but I'm afraid I'll die before I can collect my winnings.


----------



## Bender (Jul 22, 2011)

Takamura Bear said:


> A break was to be expected. Miura did himself proud with that run though. Now it's time for his Idolmaster addiction to take over and refuel his burned out soul. *
> 
> I think the only being that can come close touching Griffith is Guts' child. Don't they both share the same body after the ritual of Griffith's incarnation took place? Griffith obtained a new body of flesh as did the deformed child.*



Aye, I agree with this theory. Nicely composed sir.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jul 22, 2011)

I disagree about Gutts child finishing off Griffith, it's possible that he may be a chink in Griffith's armour but i think Gutts will be the one delivering the killing blow.

It was a total mistake that he even ended up in Griffith's vessel, referenced by Griffith on the hill of swords, as he was confused about the emotions that compelled him to save Casca.

Gutts has also arguably been out of Causality since birth, which would explain how things happen outside of the IoE and Godhands will, since destiny plays out as they see fit.


----------



## Oceania (Jul 23, 2011)

I have a question about the beast of darkness..... Now that the worlds have merged, is there a chance that Guts could be possesed by the beast of darkness without the berserk armor? I mean the Beast has grown in power so would it be crazy to say if it was possible? 


Now IDk if Guts can take Griffith, as said he would need to be outside the story. Also it would be cool for Void and SK to fight it out!!!!


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 23, 2011)

How many chapters has it been this year? 5? Hopefully he'll return for the fall season.


----------



## cha-uzu (Jul 24, 2011)

smh... berserk will never be finished.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jul 24, 2011)

This is balls. Caught up to Berserk for 12 days (actually 9 but nevermind) and now I feel empty. 
It went by too fast and will come too slow.


----------



## Legendarywun (Jul 25, 2011)

wayyyyy to slo


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 26, 2011)

Felt like I read the chapter too fast 

Looks like this is the last one for the rest of the year (from what I heard) also.

Hmm, the things about secret names looks interesting though. I wonder what Pucks secret name would be


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jul 26, 2011)

Interesting chapter, especially the whole name thing 

Things are really heating up, this arc is getting better and better 

It's a shame about Wada Shinji-Sensei, apparently if it wasn't for him writing Pygmalio, Miura would never have written Berserk 

It seems i now have something else to read


----------



## Slice (Jul 26, 2011)

Pez-Key Humbug said:


> This is balls. Caught up to Berserk for 12 days (actually 9 but nevermind) and now I feel empty.
> It went by too fast *and will come too slow*.



Yes it does...
I'm reading this for 11 years now and its so painfully slow.

New chapter was great. I hope Isma comes back and stays with the group she is fun. I seriously lol'd when she thought Isidro was staring at her breasts and not at her tail.


----------



## Rasendori (Jul 26, 2011)

Nice chap... So the next will come out in how long?


----------



## Oceania (Jul 26, 2011)

Rasendori said:


> Nice chap... So the next will come out in how long?



IDk... for now anyway, yes I <3 merrow Isma and Guts... Damn Guts is going to be really F*cked up when( or if) he gets his ass rescued from the Sea God.


----------



## Fireball (Jul 26, 2011)

Lol @Magnifico


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 26, 2011)

Some very interesting exposition about Astral creatures and their names, probably just for the sentient ones, wonder what Miura will ultimately will do with this.

Since Ivarela was the source of the exposition and she included herself in the naming rule, this implies that both her and Puck have a "true name" and a "true form".

In before the elves' true form resemble actual elves instead of fairies.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jul 26, 2011)

Deathbringerpt said:


> In before the elves' true form resemble actual elves instead of fairies.



It's funny, i was thinking that myself.


----------



## Brian (Jul 27, 2011)

>tits? don't worry they don't get smaller!

ohhh Miura


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jul 27, 2011)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Since Ivarela was the source of the exposition and she included herself in the naming rule, this implies that both her and Puck both have a "true name" and a "true form".


Though it seemed like Puck was in the dark on the name thing.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jul 27, 2011)

Pez-Key Humbug said:


> Though it seemed like Puck was in the dark on the name thing.



Classic Puck 

I wonder if elves get stronger in their true forms


----------



## dream (Jul 27, 2011)

> I wonder if elves get stronger in their true forms



It's a possibility.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Jul 27, 2011)

Just wondering, does anyone else on here collect the Dark Horse manga volumes? I have 30 of 'em so far. Gotta say though, I wish Viz picked up Berserk in the first place instead of DH. So many editing and quality control issues.

I look at how Viz handle their titles such Vagabond and the love and appreciation they give it, and then I look at how DH handled Berserk and it almost makes me cry. Berserk deserves far better treatmemt. 

Anyway, what does everyone think the king of elves will look like? I imagine the elf king to be really fat or have the apperance of Link from Zelda. 

I will lol if he's a giant chestnut version of Puck but ten times as in the dark about everything.


----------



## Fayrra (Jul 27, 2011)

Really? I have 34 Berserk DH volumes. Never noticed anything wrong except maybe a few little small pieces of panels cut off.

On the flipside, I heard Bokurano: Ours was highly censored by VIZ. Ugh.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 27, 2011)

Same here. Dark Horse Berserk is perfectly fine. The paper quality is great, the translation is decent enough (With evolutions for the better, like translating the sound effects) and it's completely uncensored. Considering it comes with the color pages he makes in each volume, i'd say it's a great buy.

Now Hellsing, that's a shitty Dark Horse manga.


----------



## Oceania (Jul 27, 2011)

Yeah I like the DH volumes, especially the colored pages!! Now for the elf king......... I kind picture him kinda on the fat side.


----------



## ichigeau (Jul 27, 2011)

isma: TADADADAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMM


 *HEY ! LISTEN !!!*
now go inside jabu jabu's mouth and* oh wait.....



Brian said:


> >tits? don't worry they don't get smaller!
> 
> ohhh Miura



at first i tough it was the translation... but apparently no.... oh god....

im sorry...... isma a maremaid....
i can't get over this..... and now she his ugly (and not talkig about the.... T...T..T oh the *tail* like if it was something else  oh god.....)


get back to the fishing girl, that's bullshit  now he make me hate isma


----------



## Blinky (Jul 27, 2011)

What size propotions are those volumes ? If they're big ones I might get some since the art wouldn't look as good in those smaller volumes.


----------



## Oceania (Jul 28, 2011)

I dont see a difference in the art, oh yeah the volumes are kinda big. Overal there a good buy.


Ohh yeah Guts is going to look utter sh*t/hell/ ect... when they drag his sorry ass out of the sea god.... Damn half blind/ deaf swordsman.


----------



## Tapir (Jul 28, 2011)

And DH translation is the best one of course. The Hawks really did bad work and there is plenty of major mistakes in older volumes. 
Frankly, I'm almost sure that this "second form" is mistranslation. Ogres, trolls, kelpie and kundalini are spirits too, so why they never changed their forms? Oh, and I like this explanation: "she could only be saying that their true name is what gives them their physical form, rather than being in their ethereal form on another plane of existence".
"True name" will explain how Daiba can control powerful spirits like kundalini and garuda. 
he seems to have a lot


----------



## Kronin (Jul 28, 2011)

Tapir said:


> Oh, and I like this explanation: "she could only be saying that their true name is what gives them their physical form, rather than being in their ethereal form on another plane of existence".





> "True name" will explain how Daiba can control powerful spirits like kundalini and garuda.



Nice catch, I think that you are right in both the cases.



> Originally posted by *ichigeau*:
> im sorry...... isma a maremaid....
> i can't get over this..... and now she his ugly (and not talkig about the.... T...T..T oh the *tail* like if it was something else  oh god.....)


Well there was an hint about her nature already when Shilke has seen the true form of Isma in her house. 
And I'm the only one that think that she is more cute now that in her human form?

PS: it's the first time that I post in this thread, but I'm a huge fan of the work of Miura since long time


----------



## shahrooz (Jul 29, 2011)

loving isma's new form, i wonder what the merrow's are planning to do to stop the sea god. Im betting on them lulling it to sleep and then sealing it away .

anybody know when the next chapters out?


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Jul 29, 2011)

Only Miura knows. He was doing so well, let's hope he keeps up soon. I loved Isma's true form as well, she's so cute waving her tail. She should join the "party".


----------



## Kronin (Jul 29, 2011)

After the recent events I'm not so sure that Isma will join the party, it's more likely that among the merrows she will find her mother and will want to stay beside her; and I don't really know if now she has the ability to return to the precedent human form (as merrow I think that surely she can no longer stay away from water for too long), so I think that could be problems for his "entry".

Anyway I think that, after the defeat of the sea god, the merrows with the intercession of Isma could give help to Roderick to reach the elf island in less time or at least protecting the ship by other marine dangers like giant fish, in order to conclude definitively the "bad marine adventures" for Guts and his company.


----------



## Oceania (Jul 30, 2011)

Mongoloid Gnome said:


> Only Miura knows. He was doing so well, let's hope he keeps up soon. I loved Isma's true form as well, she's so cute waving her tail. She should join the "party".



I approve of this.


----------



## Fireball (Jul 30, 2011)

Isma for nakama.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jul 31, 2011)

How often is this released? I really want to read it but I'd hate to catch up and then have to wait 6 months + for the next chapter...
(Also is the anime worth watching or should I just stick to the manga?)


----------



## Slice (Jul 31, 2011)

Razor Ramon HG said:


> How often is this released? I really want to read it but I'd hate to catch up and then have to wait 6 months + for the next chapter...
> (Also is the anime worth watching or should I just stick to the manga?)



Stick to the manga or wait for the new anime adaption starting in 2012.

Miura releases 5-7 chapters a year which is awfully slow but at least he delivers :datart


----------



## ichigeau (Jul 31, 2011)

Razor Ramon HG said:


> (Also is the anime worth watching or should I just stick to the manga?)



not really, the adaptation was pretty terrible (im not saying this because its old, the adaptation itself was not verry good overall) it dont have the first 2 or 3 volume (they just puted some scenes of it in the first episode as a *prologue* and that first episode was god awfull..... and of course there is not even puck.... ya he got replaced by a random girl...)

it have some cool music but it felt bland and boring with no soul, its not even close to the manga, i tryed to watch it but i stoped and then watched the last 2 episode.... and the end was terrible also, it just end there... (no skullknight..... like puck he never appeared.....) it end like this, you dont know what happened...... then you see guts and a guy and THE END..... oh and well its understandable but its only like 1/3 of the story (the manga is still ongoing) but lol i like that song  to the oposite as the ending that was depressing as fuck.... 

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DAzALLi3OUk[/YOUTUBE]




so like Slice said, read the manga or wait for the new movie adaptation 
so put your glasses own, nothing will be wong


----------



## Tapir (Jul 31, 2011)

> Miura releases 5-7 chapters a year which is awfully slow but at least he delivers :datart


The least amount of chapters per year was 8. In 2010 it was 9.  Basically it's 1 volume (9-10 chapters) per year.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 31, 2011)

Isma is the obvious "arc only" character of this story. Like Jill, Theresia and Luca/Nina. She will definitely not join the party.


----------



## lucid1 (Jul 31, 2011)

berserk is becoming a lil bit episodic these days. feels like im reading one piece sometimes


----------



## Xion (Aug 1, 2011)

Toast456 said:


> berserk is becoming a lil bit episodic these days. feels like im reading one piece sometimes



I'll take that as a compliment.


----------



## Oceania (Aug 1, 2011)

Any news on what the cover of volume 36 will look like?


----------



## Shrike (Aug 2, 2011)

This True Name stuff is old as fuck, dunno why some of you people are so fascinated. Ursula Leguin had this in her fantasy book The Earthsea Trilogy, if I remember correctly. Which I read back when I was twelve or something, and the work was written back in sixties or something, I forgot.

It's not a bad Berserk implement, just sayin'.

I don't like this whole Cthtulu arc though, so I am hoping it ends with some deeper meaning to the story and not just a simple monster hunt. Nice to see the kid on the boat, hope some things about him are clearer when the Sea God is dead.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Aug 2, 2011)

Spike_Shrike said:


> This True Name stuff is old as fuck, dunno why some of you people are so fascinated. Ursula Leguin had this in her fantasy book The Earthsea Trilogy, if I remember correctly. Which I read back when I was twelve or something, and the work was written back in sixties or something, I forgot.
> 
> It's not a bad Berserk implement, just sayin'.



The same could be said of most tropes in fiction, and it's interesting to see something like this used in Berserk.


----------



## Blinky (Aug 2, 2011)

True Names are very common in fantasy yeah but it's nice to know that it applies to Berserk too.


----------



## Oceania (Aug 4, 2011)

Thats what I like about berserk, Miura adds in so many different references to other folklore. I luv it, agian any word on new cover???


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Aug 8, 2011)

Over five months without Berserk, now that's depressing


----------



## Oceania (Aug 8, 2011)

Berserkhawk z said:


> Over five months without Berserk, now that's depressing



Thats how long the break will be??????????????


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Aug 8, 2011)

FormerAbyssalone said:


> Thats how long the break will be??????????????



Yeah Miura said see you next year, so at least five months without a chapter


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 8, 2011)

five months without isma


----------



## Pesky Bug (Aug 8, 2011)

The funniest thing just happened. For a second I thought Berserkhawk said that it'll be 5 months until the next chapter. Man, you see some strange shit when you're sleepy.


----------



## Oceania (Aug 9, 2011)

I thought it said until next time?


Anyway I don't blame Miura for taking breaks, I tried to draw Guts from vol 3. It took me 4 days to draw it shading and all. Look at all the work he puts into berserk too, So there we go if he wants to take a break let him. It keep him healthy and it should help us appreciate Berserk even more.


----------



## Bender (Aug 9, 2011)

FormerAbyssalone said:


> I thought it said until next time?
> 
> 
> Anyway I don't blame Miura for taking breaks, I tried to draw Guts from vol 3. It took me 4 days to draw it shading and all. Look at all the work he puts into berserk too, So there we go if he wants to take a break let him. It keep him healthy and it should help us appreciate Berserk even more.



I couldn't have said it better myself. 

Miura gave kick-ass chapter after kick-ass chapter.

He deserves a nice healthy rest.


----------



## Oceania (Aug 9, 2011)

Ohhh man Guts is gonna be so beat up after this battle.


Possibly worse than the first time he wore the Berserk armor! Dont forget he became sick before they got to the island.


----------



## Bender (Aug 9, 2011)

I really hope Isma joins Guts "party" she makes me  so much.


----------



## forkandspoon (Aug 9, 2011)

I would of never read berserk if I knew it was going to be another one of these manga I'll never see the end to..... Amazing manga, easily one of the best I've ever read....


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Aug 9, 2011)

Yeah tried to draw a single panel from Berserk, it took me weeks. Miura really is a genius


----------



## yo586 (Aug 9, 2011)

Its obvious he puts amazing detail into his work, but he does have assistants, and is a professional.  I would be extremely surprised if at this point he put anything more than 25 hours a week into his work.


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 10, 2011)

How does this guy get paid?


----------



## Takamura Bear (Aug 10, 2011)

yo586 said:


> Its obvious he puts amazing detail into his work, but he does have assistants, and is a professional.  I would be extremely surprised if at this point he put anything more than 25 hours a week into his work.



Does Miura even use assistants though? I read somewhere that he doesn't use any assistants at all, which is kinda far out when you look at the incredible amount of detail he can put into his work, including backgrounds and shit.

I suppose it could be down to a few things: he feels he doesn't need an assistant because it's hard to find anyone to match his art style, or his work and Idolmaster addiction is too extreme for anyone. 

Miura: We are drawing a very detailed i*c*st scene today. Do you have experience in drawing young girl's vaginas?

Assistant:


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 10, 2011)

Canute87 said:


> How does this guy get paid?



By being Miura obviously


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 10, 2011)

I think he has assistants. If not then what is Studio Gaga?


----------



## ichigeau (Aug 10, 2011)

> ''Ookami no Kuchi: Wolfsmund" is a seinen manga by Mitsuhisa Kuji a former assistant of Kentaro Miura (famous for Berserk)





> Mitsuhisa Kuji, the artist, is a former assistant of Kentaro Miura so Berserk fans might recognize his handiwork.



BA


i mean of course, because if not, this would happen


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 10, 2011)

^Well fuck that was depressing


----------



## Oceania (Aug 11, 2011)

I guess Miura gets paid every time a volume of Berserk is sold and when a volume of young animal is sold. 


Ok this has been in my head for awhile now.... What if after they get to the island and Caska regains her memory and she rejects Guts? Saying that she still cares for griffith even after what he did. I can see it now..........

Caska: "I'm sorry Guts I can't be with you, I still care for Griffith."

Guts: "WHAT YOU STILL CARE FOR THAT BASTARD EVEN AFTER WHAT HE DID TO US??"

Caska: ".....I know.... but my whole life has been around Griffith...... all I know is him...... I'm sorry......"

Guts: "...... everyone........ our Journey is over..... I want you all to remain here..... Caska..... I've been through hell and all kinds of pain.... This is how you feel about me......

Guts then proceeds to leave and heads to Griffith's kingdom and goes full Berserk... Guts dies.... the end. we all.


----------



## Fayrra (Aug 11, 2011)

I don't think she will care a fuck shit about Griffith after what he did and how much she loves Guts. I just think that she wouldn't want Guts to go after him because Guts is probably going to die. She'll probably just want to settle down and make babies or something, while he still wants to bring JUSTICE to a _demon GOD._


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Aug 11, 2011)

FormerAbyssalone said:


> I guess Miura gets paid every time a volume of Berserk is sold and when a volume of young animal is sold.
> 
> 
> Ok this has been in my head for awhile now.... What if after they get to the island and Caska regains her memory and she rejects Guts? Saying that she still cares for griffith even after what he did. I can see it now..........
> ...



As sad as it sounds that sort of ending would be epic


----------



## Takamura Bear (Aug 11, 2011)

It is in Guts' interest to regain her memory and her sanity. However, it won't be as simple as that. As Skull face himself said: "There is no guarantee that her wish will be your wish." 

So just from that statement alone, can we assume that Guts' wish alone cannot be forced upon Casca, and her wish will be her wish alone? 

Her sanity should be regained, but her memories of the eclipse and Griffith should be wiped clear. That's what I would do for her anyway since she experienced some horrible things during the Eclipse.


----------



## Bender (Aug 11, 2011)

lol It's probably likely that Guts will fight Griffith due to Caska wanting their child back and hating that he has a link with Griffith. If you think about it the idea is plausible considering him banging her at the eclipse.


----------



## Oceania (Aug 11, 2011)

Bender said:


> lol It's probably likely that Guts will fight Griffith due to Caska wanting their child back and hating that he has a link with Griffith. If you think about it the idea is plausible considering him banging her at the eclipse.



I'll say this.... That whole scene with Caska being R8ped was the single most cringing thing I've ever read/saw. I'm serious I almost couldn't do it I almost couldn't get through it. Brutal stuff just F*cking brutal.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Aug 11, 2011)

Berserk's not the sort of story that would be nice enough to let Casca forget the Eclipse if she got her mind back. 

The question is what will she be like around Gutts when that time comes, ashamed, thankful, sorry, or just really angry?


----------



## Oceania (Aug 11, 2011)

Berserkhawk z said:


> Berserk's not the sort of story that would be nice enough to let Casca forget the Eclipse if she got her mind back.
> 
> The question is what will she be like around Gutts when that time comes, ashamed, thankful, sorry, or just really angry?



WELLL...... Guts is covered in scars, so that can set up another love scene with guts and Casca. just like in volume 10! 

Question does anyone else colllect the volumes aswell?


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Aug 11, 2011)

FormerAbyssalone said:


> Question does anyone else colllect the volumes aswell?



Totally, i think DH has done an amazing job with Berserk 

As soon as the volumes are released i must have them


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 12, 2011)

FormerAbyssalone said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That sounds like something the author of this site's namegiver would come up with, excluding the last part of course. So don't worry, it won't happen.


----------



## Lego Genetics (Aug 12, 2011)

I stopped reading Berserk a few years ago, when they set sail to Fairyville or whatever. I stopped mostly because I was convinced the manga won't end for another 50 years considering Miuras pace. 

Has that changed at all? Is it at least semi-regular now?


----------



## Ice Cream (Aug 12, 2011)

Takamura Bear said:


> It is in Guts' interest to regain her memory and her sanity. However, it won't be as simple as that. As Skull face himself said: "There is no guarantee that her wish will be your wish."
> 
> So just from that statement alone, can we assume that Guts' wish alone cannot be forced upon Casca, and her wish will be her wish alone?
> 
> Her sanity should be regained, but her memories of the eclipse and Griffith should be wiped clear. That's what I would do for her anyway since she experienced some horrible things during the Eclipse.



In terms of manga time, how long has Caska been in this 'childlike' state?



Lego Genetics said:


> I stopped reading Berserk a few years ago, when they set sail to Fairyville or whatever. I stopped mostly because I was convinced the manga won't end for another 50 years considering Miuras pace.
> 
> Has that changed at all? Is it at least semi-regular now?



I think we're in another break with no announced date of return.


----------



## Lego Genetics (Aug 12, 2011)

Ice Cream said:


> I think we're in another break with no announced date of return.



Eh. Can't say I'm surprised. Thanks for the answer.


----------



## Oceania (Aug 13, 2011)

Ice Cream said:


> In terms of manga time, how long has Caska been in this 'childlike' state?
> 
> 
> 
> I think we're in another break with no announced date of return.



Hmm... I wanna say at least 2-2.5 years, give or take...

Ohh yeah if Miura has assistance what would they do? Would they help in the backgrounds and stuff? Berserk is very detailed in the background department.


----------



## Muk (Aug 13, 2011)

yeah i think he'd need assisstants for background


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Aug 16, 2011)

I wonder if Miura works on Berserk during these breaks?


----------



## Ice Cream (Aug 16, 2011)

Berserkhawk z said:


> I wonder if Miura works on Berserk during these breaks?



I think miura stated that he still works on the story/character designs during breaks in the interview.

Can't see him completely ignoring berserk during the breaks and then get back to working full time showing the same art detail from the previous chapter.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Aug 16, 2011)

Miura is not a lazy mangaka as some people claim him to be. The amount of detail that goes into each chapter, the character designs, the monsters, all of that requires sufficient planning, time and research.

The concepts for the monster designs and grotesque imagery shown during the eclipse chapters probably took him a good couple of months to create. The medieval buildings and architecture he has drawn must require an incredible amount of research as well, I'd imagine.

I think Miura plans the story well in advance, he just has a rough idea of what will happen, but not so much the visual element of it. Like writing the script of a movie and then working on the the visual side of it. It takes time.

Like he's clearly planning something in the future with the Tower of Rebirth/Skull Knight and the possible eclipse that took place there, but he probably has that in the back of his mind to work on later.

Miura demmands more respect. He gave us rape and i*c*st in a manga.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Aug 17, 2011)

Ice Cream said:


> I think miura stated that he still works on the story/character designs during breaks in the interview.
> 
> Can't see him completely ignoring berserk during the breaks and then get back to working full time showing the same art detail from the previous chapter.



Actually i think i read something like that before. I guess as an artist Miura does need quite a lot of research for such a vast setting as Berserk.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 17, 2011)

FormerAbyssalone said:


> I'll say this.... That whole scene with Caska being R8ped was the single most cringing thing I've ever read/saw. I'm serious I almost couldn't do it I almost couldn't get through it. Brutal stuff just F*cking brutal.



I won't lie, that scene really turned me on and i actually fapped to it a few times along with the other rape scenes in Berserk.


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 17, 2011)

Berserkhawk z said:


> Berserk's not the sort of story that would be nice enough to let Casca forget the Eclipse if she got her mind back.
> 
> The question is what will she be like around Gutts when that time comes, ashamed, thankful, sorry, or *just really angry?*



Really?Angry at whom?Guts who has been through hell and back to protect her and return her from the vegetation-like state she's been?Talk about unjustified anger


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Aug 17, 2011)

Immortal King said:


> Really?Angry at whom?Guts who has been through hell and back to protect her and return her from the vegetation-like state she's been?Talk about unjustified anger



Well angry at Griffith and the way things turned out, although im sure she's gonna find some flaw in the way Guts handled the situation


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 18, 2011)

Didn't Gutts almost rape her once? Wouldn't be surprised if she held on to that and threw it in his face later on even though Griffith actually went through with his attempt.

Caska is a stupid bitch, that's why she's been mind broken for most of the manga.


----------



## Oceania (Aug 18, 2011)

Yeah she'll probably rag on im how beat up he is and how he didn't need to put himself through hell for her.


Yeah..... Is it odd that I picture Lamb of God music when Guts is fighting and when he goes Berserk?


----------



## Pacifista (Aug 18, 2011)

Well, after coming to and realizing that everyone she once loved was killed by her idol in cold blood to make himself stronger she could lash out the closest person to her, being Guts. It's a very common thing that happens, especially when that person feels like they can do absolutely nothing to change what's going on. Not only that, but she would have come from being an innocent babylike character with no real knowledge of how horrible things are to being fully conscious and aware of the horrible plight. She may be angry at Guts for bringing her into a nightmare when she could have just stayed blissfully ignorant to it. That was the warning given to Guts as to whether Casca wants her memory back or not.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Aug 18, 2011)

Even though it's nearly been a year since I finished the eclipse chapters, I never quite came to fully grasp something...

What was Griffith's purpose in raping Casca in front of Guts? Was he just sex-starved after being locked away in a dungeon for a year, or was this his way of saying "fuck you" to Guts for making him lose sight of his dream?

He could've easily killed Guts at the eclipse before Skully intervened, instead he chose not to and let him escape. He might view Guts as a piece of shit now, but I think he enjoys watching that piece of shit fight on because it provides a real thrill for him.

I look forward to Griffith's eventual downfall, and I hope Miura gives him a horrible death scene most fitting for the bastard. He's not going to be in untouchable mode forever. That, however, will be many, many years away from happening.


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 18, 2011)

Takamura Bear said:


> Even though it's nearly been a year since I finished the eclipse chapters, I never quite came to fully grasp something...
> 
> What was Griffith's purpose in raping Casca in front of Guts? Was he just sex-starved after being locked away in a dungeon for a year, or was this his way of saying "fuck you" to Guts for making him lose sight of his dream?
> 
> ...



Do you actually believe that we'll get even a relatively happy ending?I am not sold on that.Well even Griffith couldn't possibly anticipate SK's interference(those guys are not omnipotent or sth just crazy powerful) and yes it was as you said probably vengeance on Guts(can't rule out that he had a twisted affection or something like it for Casca at the time though-he did see himself as having a family and children with her if i remember correctly).Also i am seriously disgusted at people who think he can still be redeemed he needs to be killed with fire

^Too all the above good responses i just hope Casca won't be petty like that


----------



## Takamura Bear (Aug 18, 2011)

Immortal King said:


> Do you actually believe that we'll get even a relatively happy ending?I am not sold on that.Well even Griffith couldn't possibly anticipate SK's interference(those guys are not omnipotent or sth just crazy powerful) and yes it was as you said probably vengeance on Guts(can't rule out that he had a twisted affection or something like it for Casca at the time though-he did see himself as having a family and children with her if i remember correctly).Also i am seriously disgusted at people who think he can still be redeemed he needs to be killed with fire



No. After all the shit Guts has been through, nothing would make happier than to see shit finally go his way for once. But yeah, I don't think we'll get "and they all lived happily ever after" type of ending. 

But if Guts doesn't get his vengeance in some way or form, it will just take away all that build up and end up being a waste and a dissapointment for some.

Evil will always live on in the Berserk world, even after Griffith or the God Hand may or may not perish. There is still the issue of the Idea of Evil (God) existing. It wouldn't surprise me Guts has to cut him down eventually. If this God can even be killed, that is.


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 18, 2011)

Takamura Bear said:


> No. After all the shit Guts has been through, nothing would make happier than to see shit finally go his way for once. But yeah, I don't think we'll get "and they all lived happily ever after" type of ending.
> 
> But if Guts doesn't get his vengeance in some way or form, it will just take away all that build up and end up being a waste and a dissapointment for some.
> 
> Evil will always live on in the Berserk world, even after Griffith or the God Hand may or may not perish. There is still the issue of the Idea of Evil (God) existing. It wouldn't surprise me Guts has to cut him down eventually. If this God can even be killed, that is.



Yeah i guess you have a point.I can also see Miura pulling the ever so popular redemption seconds before death with Griffith apologising for everything he had done and revealing the Idea of Evil to Guts(thus making it the final villain).I guess it could be a possible way to end things.Well in any case all we have to do is wait(for an unspecified amount of time) and see


----------



## zapman (Aug 18, 2011)

Pacifista said:


> She may be angry at Guts for bringing her into a nightmare when she could have just stayed blissfully ignorant to it. That was the warning given to Guts as to whether Casca wants her memory back or not.



Yea could be this, but i always interpreted Skull Knights warning as Casca wanting to get revenge, but Guts just wanting to give it all up and stay with her now, or the opposite.

I finshed berserk not that long ago.. but have already forgotten the smaller details, gonna have to wait 5 or so years and do a big marathon again.
Hopefuly by that time we are up to that part.

Im not holding onto hopes for any sort of "happy ending" like i may wish for. Just hope that in the end people get whats comming to them.


----------



## yo586 (Aug 20, 2011)

I think by far the most probable and foreshadowed of occurrences once Caska returns to sane is that she will not want to harm Griffith by nature of him inhabiting her child's body.  So her and Guts will clash heads for this reason, not because she wants to save Griffith.

Following this, I imagine Guts defeating Griffith will need help from the fact that his child's soul/spirit and body have an attraction that banishes Griffith from the human world.


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (Aug 23, 2011)

Everytime I catch up I end up in a break period . Really enjoyed the chapters as usual to bad I will have to wait for like forever. Goodthing I have the last chapter bookmarked this time around.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Aug 26, 2011)

Guts is the most badass character I've ever read about. This story is awesome. I'm so glad I started this. On volume 7.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Aug 26, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Guts is the most badass character I've ever read about. This story is awesome. I'm so glad I started this. On volume 7.



Few characters are as badass as Guts 

Volume 7, is the 100 man fight and the battle for Doldrey, both excellent bits


----------



## gigguk (Aug 26, 2011)

Well, I basically read all the manga volumes in about a week, before I realised this series is almost 21 years old. I've just read my life times worth of manga volumes in a week, and now I have to get used to a pacing of 9 chapters a year. Arrrrg this is gonna take some time


----------



## Butcher (Aug 27, 2011)

I just got done with the first chapter. Pretty good,Guts is cool too.

The guy is far from being one of the hugest badass I've seen(So far).

I'm going to read one chapter a day(Or read a lot when I get loads of free time).Those chapters are just so damn long.


----------



## Eldrummer (Aug 27, 2011)

Butcher said:


> I just got done with the first chapter. Pretty good,Guts is cool too.
> 
> The guy is far from being one of the hugest badass I've seen(So far).
> 
> I'm going to read one chapter a day(Or read a lot when I get loads of free time).Those chapters are just so damn long.



Relax, I think only the first 3 chapters are THAT long.


----------



## Brian (Aug 28, 2011)

Kinda wish the later chaps were still that long lol


----------



## Fuzzly (Aug 28, 2011)

Butcher said:


> I just got done with the first chapter. Pretty good,Guts is cool too.
> 
> The guy is far from being one of the hugest badass I've seen(So far).
> 
> I'm going to read one chapter a day(Or read a lot when I get loads of free time).Those chapters are just so damn long.



Good things (or horrific) come to those who wait.


----------



## Butcher (Aug 31, 2011)

Can someone give me a list of the volumes,and the chapters they contain?


----------



## Fireball (Aug 31, 2011)

Butcher said:


> Can someone give me a list of the volumes,and the chapters they contain?



Illuminati Manga


----------



## Takamura Bear (Aug 31, 2011)

What is the most disgusting, grotesque creature you've seen in the manga? There are many to choose from, but the thing that popped out of Gaston...

*Spoiler*: _spoiler_ 








What kind of fucked up shit is this? I mean, seriously.


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 31, 2011)

Meh even the current Sea God is terrible enough.Frankly too much disturbing crap to keep track of.

Idea of Evil was not what you'd call a legendary beauty either(legendary eyesore perhaps).


----------



## Brian (Aug 31, 2011)

Takamura Bear said:


> What is the most disgusting, grotesque creature you've seen in the manga? There are many to choose from, but the thing that popped out of Gaston...
> 
> *Spoiler*: _spoiler_
> 
> ...



So much shit, but I remember thinking "what the fuck am I reading" when I saw The Count transform. Probably not as bad as others but it was distinctive for me.


----------



## Lavender (Sep 1, 2011)

Seriously, for how fucking long have they been aboard that ship, i love Berserk, but must Kentaro really show us the boat journey in realtime?   


This is taking forever!    


Anyways, i noticed that Kentaro seems too have stepped up his game alittlle, now he seems too release chapters quicker than before, instead of 1 chapter a month, he now gives us 2.    Atleast that's a plus.


----------



## Kaiji (Sep 1, 2011)

Takamura Bear said:


> What is the most disgusting, grotesque creature you've seen in the manga? There are many to choose from, but the thing that popped out of Gaston...
> 
> *Spoiler*: _spoiler_
> 
> ...



This almost looks like something I'd fight in a Contra series.  I've seen a similar design somewhere, but I can't recall where I've seen something like that at all.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Sep 2, 2011)

When i first read Berserk i read it in the wrong order starting around the Golden age, when the eclipse came it had more impact on me 

I love Berserk, i really need some more chapters  

Until then A Song of Ice and Fire's gonna have to keep me occupied.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Sep 2, 2011)

I think it had more of an emotional impact for me reading it from the begining because I finally came to understand what drove Guts' hateful emotions shown in the first three or so volumes. I knew some shit was going down but never expected it to be THAT BAD. 

What had these apostles done to Guts to make him so rageful? Why carve the Count's face into mince in front of his daughter? Why go that far?

I felt my heart sink a little when the Count tore Pippin apart like that. That was fucking brutal and I understood everything then. 

One by one, Guts was taking out the monsters that tore and eat his friends/comrades to pieces. And I didn't realize until much later that the female apostle in the first chapter was the same bitch that eat Corkus.


----------



## Butcher (Sep 2, 2011)

God damn,I want to hurry up and get out of Guts' past. I'm on Volume 7 and it doesn't even SEEM halfway over.

I like the plot and all,but Guts' character tries to be deep but fails every time. It is awkward to.

I liked the earlier chapters a lot better.


----------



## Tapir (Sep 3, 2011)

Butcher said:


> Guts' character tries to be deep but fails every time. It is awkward to.



What does this even mean? Young Guts was always just a simple soldier.


----------



## Lavender (Sep 3, 2011)

The thing about Berserk that i like very much is that because the main character has too go through so much shit, it makes those calm and heartwarming moments much stronger. The heartwarming moments are my favorite in Berserk, not the gore ( granted, that's top 2 of things i like in Berserk.  ) 

The scene were Casca and Guts are with the child on the beach, that's one of my favorite moments, since it kinda shows how things couldve been if things hadnt gone as bad as they did.   


So despite being a a quite brutal Seinen, i think the ending will not turn out too be one of those regular everything turns too shit and despair endings.   Guts will get his happy ending, one way or another.  He deserves after all he's been through.


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 3, 2011)

Takamura Bear said:


> I think it had more of an emotional impact for me reading it from the begining because I finally came to understand what drove Guts' hateful emotions shown in the first three or so volumes. I knew some shit was going down but never expected it to be THAT BAD.
> 
> What had these apostles done to Guts to make him so rageful? Why carve the Count's face into mince in front of his daughter? Why go that far?
> 
> I felt my heart sink a little when the Count tore Pippin apart like that. That was fucking brutal and I understood everything then.



Exactly. It floored me. Particurarly the chapters after he awakes after the Eclipse, that's where it really sinks in imo.



Butcher said:


> God damn,I want to hurry up and get out of Guts' past. I'm on Volume 7 and it doesn't even SEEM halfway over.
> 
> I like the plot and all,but Guts' character tries to be deep but fails every time. It is awkward to.
> 
> I liked the earlier chapters a lot better.



huh, it's rare to see someone who doesn't like Golden Age

and one of the best things about this series is the characterization. I don't know what you mean by "tries to be deep but fails every time"


----------



## Takamura Bear (Sep 3, 2011)

αshɘs said:


> Exactly. It floored me. Particurarly the chapters after he awakes after the Eclipse, that's where it really sinks in imo.



That too. The part where he just keeps running through the fields, thinking about all his dead comrades. You can just feel his anxiety as Guts' world has truly fallen the fuck apart. It was this panel here where I noticed a change in his eyes afterwards. They're almost emotionless now. 

*Spoiler*: _Spoiler_ 




this





Guts sure has been through a lot. Life can be fucking brutal and cruel. I won't go into much detail here, but I will say that when you experience extreme emotional pain for a long time, you become numb to it. The pain is still there but it doesn't hurt, it just feels "numb".

A person goes through so much shit and they stop caring or feeling for others. Even become arrogant. Guts was such a douche in the earlier chapters. I didn't like him at all and thought he was a prick.

However, pain and suffering, to a certain extent and over time, can also make one stronger and kinder. Guts doesn't act like a douche anymore, has shown quite the father/daughter relationship with Schierke, and enjoys the comfort of his new friends which shows great character growth.

No matter what the bastard known as life throws at you, just keep swinging and swinging away at it, like Guts.

i*c*st on the other hand...


----------



## Butcher (Sep 3, 2011)

αshɘs said:


> huh, it's rare to see someone who doesn't like Golden Age
> 
> and one of the best things about this series is the characterization. I don't know what you mean by "tries to be deep but fails every time"


It is like seeing Alucard try to be deep.

It does not mix with his character. Plus,I don't really like flashbacks much .

Don't get me wrong; I like the plot.I want to hurry up and get back to grown-up,ruthless Guts.


----------



## Shrike (Sep 4, 2011)

Butcher said:


> It is like seeing Alucard try to be deep.
> 
> It does not mix with his character. Plus,I don't really like flashbacks much .
> 
> Don't get me wrong; I like the plot.I want to hurry up and get back to grown-up,ruthless Guts.



You are reading Berserk for a wrong reason then. The characterization and the plot itself is Berserk's strongest point, and Golden Age is the peak of all that, aside from several scenes later on.

And Alucard is not trying to be 'deep'. He is 500+ years old. Try reading something you understand, for example Bleach.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Sep 4, 2011)

Speak of the devil. I was wanting to discuss Berserk and it looks like its at the top of the page. On vol 28 right now, what an epic story this has been.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 4, 2011)

butcher you should check out highschool of the dead


----------



## Blinky (Sep 4, 2011)

Butcher said:


> Don't get me wrong; I like the plot.I want to hurry up and get back to grown-up,ruthless Guts.



Running around cutting  shit is the plot apparently.


----------



## Butcher (Sep 4, 2011)

Lucaniel said:


> butcher you should check out highschool of the dead


I do. 

It was pretty damn good in the beginning,but the last few chapters have been slowing way down. 

I think I'm almost out of the flashback,Guts just one shot Griffith for his freedom to leave. Guts was a boss .




Blinky said:


> Running around cutting  shit is the plot apparently.


I was talking about Golden Age dude .


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 4, 2011)

Butcher 



Berserkhawk z said:


> When i first read Berserk i read it in the wrong order starting around the Golden age, when the eclipse came it had more impact on me
> 
> I love Berserk, i really need some more chapters
> 
> Until then A Song of Ice and Fire's gonna have to keep me occupied.



Mhmm, same for me.

I started with the anime years ago so when I got the the eclipse, I was mindfucked hard


----------



## Kronin (Sep 4, 2011)

Takamura Bear said:


> What is the most disgusting, grotesque creature you've seen in the manga? There are many to choose from, but the thing that popped out of Gaston...
> 
> *Spoiler*: _spoiler_
> 
> ...



The most grotesque monster that I've seen in Berserk is definitely this hybrid between a chicken, a plant, a bee (?) and Miura only knows what else XD



I'm used to the cruel and bloody scenes of Berserk, so I give it more less attention than when I started reading it, despite this a panel disgust me all the time that I see it, that where the Irvine's arrows pierces the head of a hapless leader Kushan, passing it from side to side and bringing all the internal structure of his ear... bleah ^^


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Sep 4, 2011)

Is there a more badass pic in the entire manga?



Edit: Never mind... found it.


----------



## Fireball (Sep 6, 2011)

_Berserk will be back in YA #19, released on September 23. It'll feature a color page.
_
woohoo


----------



## Takamura Bear (Sep 6, 2011)

Wow. I thought Miura said something along the lines of "see you next year" in the last YA? Damn, before the year's end we could have another 3-6 chapters released.

Anyway, good on Miura for getting back on track. 

I like to take regular breaks from collecting the DC books just so I won't catch so quickly. I'm getting vol. 31 and 32 in a few weeks for my birthday, and by the end of the year (xmas time) I'll have volumes 33,34 & 35 on my shelve.


----------



## Fireball (Sep 6, 2011)

Takamura Bear said:


> Wow. I thought Miura said something along the lines of "see you next year" in the last YA?l



That was me and I was facetious though I'm surprised myself with Miura's new work ethic. Not that I mind.


----------



## Butcher (Sep 6, 2011)

I thought this manga was gory and weird when I first looked at it . I didn't expect it to be Gantz's(I've only watched the anime though) gore and stuff,but it is up there now with the chapters I'm currently reading.

There is some shit I really wish I did not see.


----------



## Immortal King (Sep 6, 2011)

Butcher said:


> I thought this manga was gory and weird when I first looked at it . I didn't expect it to be Gantz's(I've only watched the anime though) gore and stuff,but it is up there now with the chapters I'm currently reading.
> 
> There is some shit I really wish I did not see.



And you are still at the first chapters?Wait till you get:


*Spoiler*: __ 



at the talking rapist horses.Now that's some weird stuff


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Sep 6, 2011)

A new chapter so soon :amazed

I must be dreaming?


----------



## Takamura Bear (Sep 6, 2011)

Butcher said:


> There is some shit I really wish I did not see.



Where abouts you at? You sound demoralized young child. Wait until you reach the Eclipse.  

If you haven't reached the Eclipse yet, I'll take a guess: perhaps you reached a scene in volume 9 involving the king and his daughter? I showed my father that scene and he nearly fell off his fucking chair. 



Immortal King said:


> And you are still at the first chapters?Wait till you get:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 




The horse never got it in, therefore he was a failed rapist.


----------



## Markness (Sep 6, 2011)

The talking horse was messed up but the Satanic orgy takes the depravity shown in the series to an even sicker low. That sick fucker with the goat head and snake dick and cooked babies made the Eclipse seem sort of tame.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 7, 2011)

Dude with the goat head was such a pimp. He had a whole following going and almost killed Gutts a bunch of times when they fought.

I think i got desensitized because when i see stuff like the troll fuckers and naked people getting tortured i just went lol.


----------



## Kronin (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm glad for the good news  but I must say that I expected new chapters before the end of the year: on the contrary, for releasing a new volume in September of next year, Miura would have to write 9 chapters since January 2012 before that date, which now no longer able to do (I always hope to be denied )


----------



## Butcher (Sep 7, 2011)

Takamura Bear said:


> Where abouts you at? You sound demoralized young child. Wait until you reach the Eclipse.
> 
> If you haven't reached the Eclipse yet, I'll take a guess: perhaps you reached a scene in volume 9 involving the king and his daughter? I showed my father that scene and he nearly fell off his fucking chair.


Yeah,I'm right on Volume 9.

I can't take gore the way I use to for some reason.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Sep 7, 2011)

Call me odd but the toughest stuff to take is when they cut off the Horses' heads. Everything else is gravy, lol.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Sep 7, 2011)

To be honest, the manga hasn't been as gruesome since the troll raping. But I like that fact that Miura did a more 'cute' take on his story by introducing your traditional fantasy elements (Witches, Fairies, etc) into the story, but introduce them in a way that doesn't  interfere with the horror theme on display. It shows his incredible diversity.

The little Golems were adorable. 

I agree though, volume 18 took the sexual themes to an extreme high, so much that it borders on pure pornographic material. All those women covered in semen and fucking each other, mixed in with the goat head dude. That was...

Miura must fap to some heavy shit in his spare time.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Sep 7, 2011)

Miura's really picking up the pace, now if only he can keep it up for a couple of years 

Not that im complaining, i can honestly wait for something of Berserk's quality


----------



## Immortal King (Sep 7, 2011)

Berserkhawk z said:


> *Miura's really picking up the pace*, now if only he can keep it up for a couple of years
> 
> Not that im complaining, i can honestly wait for something of Berserk's quality



New chapter spoilers?Otherwise this whole island arc seems like a complete waste and unnecessary(barring the mermaid who will hopefully join them)


----------



## Tapir (Sep 8, 2011)

Actually plenty of things happened, but nothing really important (maybe except revelation about true names).
- pirates are now dead
- the mysterious boy returned
- Berserker Armor's od is more powerful than ever
- Farnese's magic
- Isma
- Isidro's development


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 9, 2011)

**New chapter already*

*Not a 6 month break**

I must be really fucking high.


----------



## Setas1999 (Sep 10, 2011)

best manga ever.I am huge fan of LOTR and the Witcher series.I even try writing continuation of LOTR .And Bersek manga is the only thing that I believe can compete with those masterpiece.


----------



## Muk (Sep 10, 2011)

Deathbringerpt said:


> **New chapter already*
> 
> *Not a 6 month break**
> 
> I must be really fucking high.


what new chapter? 
where? LINK!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## reaperunique (Sep 10, 2011)

So read the entire manga in a few days and I'm a bit torned about "Berserk". It has good fights and all but then you have ridiculous things like that hawk capital I mean wtf? Same with all the rape.

I've never liked Griffith, because it was clear from the very start that that guy didn't care about anyone else but himself.
Even now with his capital, I doubt everything will be fine and dandy and the world will be blessed with peace under his reign.
Normally I don't want this but I really hope the people that blindly followed him get raped and killed while being laughed at for following him, especially that Sonia or what's her name. God how I hate her and those other blind followers.

I get that it's medieval fantasy but God damn.

The way this is going it's going to take 20 years for this manga to end and on top of that, Guts has to basically become fucking God himself to reach his goal.

The manga takes way too much detours and arcs in arcs.

This is going to become the fucking medieval version of TTGL.


----------



## Muk (Sep 10, 2011)

yeah and the breaks in between the chapters aren't really helping the cause

still it's fucking awesome so i am sticking with it


----------



## Tapir (Sep 10, 2011)

It's not ridiculus. Falconia is basically the old Gaiseric's capital but bigger and much more glorious. Astral world and corporeal world merged and all legends and fantasies are now real. 
Guts goal is to cure Casca. I doubt he would ever be as powerful as Griffith. 



> This is going to become the fucking medieval version of TTGL.


No.


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 10, 2011)

TTGL? Really now.


----------



## Fayrra (Sep 10, 2011)

Well, TTGL is MANLY AS FUCK, so I see that connection, but other than that.....


----------



## Tapir (Sep 10, 2011)

Muk said:


> what new chapter?
> where? LINK!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Sep 10, 2011)

reaperunique said:


> This is going to become the fucking medieval version of TTGL.



Being a massive Berserk fan and an avid hater of TTGL i take insult to this 

TTGL's an overated piece of shit


----------



## Muk (Sep 10, 2011)

so is that magazine already out?


----------



## Fireball (Sep 10, 2011)

Read the previous page.


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 10, 2011)

Yeah, I don't get what's the big fuss about TTGL. Dropped after 10 episodes, it was so forced and annoying.

Anyway, hurray for new chap


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 10, 2011)

Guts takes shits that are manlier than TTGL.


----------



## Blinky (Sep 10, 2011)

Because a comparison with TTGL is not completely random in every way... 

Just for the record I likes the TTGL. It was pretty much a lot of scenes thrown at you in a "LOOK HOW AWESOME THIS IS" and I thought it was entertaining but I can see why you would find that obnoxious.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Sep 10, 2011)

What the fuck is TTGL and why is it being put in the same sentence as Berserk?


----------



## Fayrra (Sep 10, 2011)

^ Do you really not know what TTGL is, or......?

From what little reading comprehension I can muster my brain to use, it's being compared to Berserk because:

"The manga takes way too much detours and arcs in arcs."

I assume TTGL, the anime about how the human race was forced to live underground, also "takes way too much detours and arcs in arcs."

The only similarity that I see is that they are both manly works of fiction, that's about it.

Berserk is more dark and gory while TTGL is more over the top and almost cheesy at times. That being said, TTGL isn't a "no one ever dies" anime, or anything.


----------



## Blinky (Sep 11, 2011)

btw my post was aimed more at this reaction to some guy mentioning TTGL. It's funny because if you guys actually read the rest of his post you'd see a lot of things that you'd have problems with not just "HOW DARE HE MENTION AN INFERIOR WORK IN MY BERSERK THREAD" 

So..... Berserk! I sure hope there won't be much loli mermaid tits next chapter. You know the change of tone over the years never really stuck out to me too much until the last chapter when Isma was comically rolling around the boat, maybe I just don't remember early Berserk well but I can't really see stuff like that (Except with Puck I guess but Puck is Puck)


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 11, 2011)

Esomark said:


> The talking horse was messed up but the Satanic orgy takes the depravity shown in the series to an even sicker low. That sick fucker with the goat head and snake dick and cooked babies made the Eclipse seem sort of tame.



Was that the part where Gutts decapitates the guy in one move, horns and all so hard they bounce off the ground and spin the hell away?

Miura draws great action scenes.


----------



## reaperunique (Sep 11, 2011)

What I meant with the TTGL thing was that, Berserk, just like TTGL gives me (a lot of) "WTF!? is this shit" moments.

I know he now wants to protect Casca but I find it hard to believe that this can end without him defeating Griffith. After all those years of anger and remorce.

In the end I find Berserk a fairly entertaining series and I know it's a series that is set around medieval times but I wouldn't mind less attention to rape for example. It's like the mangaka has some kind of rape fetish and every chance he needs to introduce rape.

As I said earlier, Berserk has me a bit torn. Especially after the Casca rape thing and before he had the witch. It went from a medieval story with bits of fantasy/magic which isn't that weird to a fantasy/magical story with less medieval. Maybe it's because I read the entire manga in just a day or two, three.


----------



## Kronin (Sep 11, 2011)

> I know he now wants to protect Casca but I find it hard to believe that this can end without him defeating Griffith. After all those years of anger and remorce.



Well, but I don't think that this is a WTF moment.. It's obvious that the story doesn't will end in this way for Guts: he has put the protection of Caska and a life with her above all else, included his revenge against Griffith (that he still wish but for now has just put aside), but off course things will not go so well and for some reason he will be forced to return to the mainland and to fight in the end wih the new ruler Griffith.

What will be this event I don't know, maybe a request by someone as the elves or the magician, but I think that it's very likely that the future destruction of the elf island will be one of the reasons. Remember that, the real bad thing that the new Griffith has done until now, was the mission to kill Flora, beacuse in his road to Vritanis, considering a witch more powerful of an army, a mission where he sent even Zodd...now that the war with Ganishuka is conclused I think that to attack an entire island full of magicians and witches with a full portion of his army will be one of the first things that he will do in order to eliminate the only real threats to him.



> In the end I find Berserk a fairly entertaining series and I know it's a series that is set around medieval times but I wouldn't mind less attention to rape for example. It's like the mangaka has some kind of rape fetish and every chance he needs to introduce rape.


 Well, this is true especially for Caska (I've lost count of how many times someone has tried to rape her) but I think that it's overall a way to rappresent the bad conditions of the woman and in general of the way of thinking in the past). If something, Miura is fixed with lolicon girls XD... Anyway, if I'm right, is from volume 26 (the final fight against the trolls) that we don't ever see a sexual abuse in the manga.



> As I said earlier, Berserk has me a bit torn. Especially after the Casca rape thing and before he had the witch. It went from a medieval story with bits of fantasy/magic which isn't that weird to a fantasy/magical story with less medieval. Maybe it's because I read the entire manga in just a day or two, three


 This passage is present in the manga, but for me the second kind of story was well amalgamated in the first with all their explanations of the supernatural from the volume 24 until now. Another question is the change of atmosphery, effectively now more calm and relaxed that in the past, but I think is also for the actual point in the story (from a side Gatsu near the culmination of his dream, fighting in this moment against secondary enemies, from the other Griffith equally near the culmination of his dream and that is still (for very little now) accompanied by a godly atmosphere of glory for the arrival of an apparent new golden age with his return to the Midlands and the end of the war).


----------



## reaperunique (Sep 11, 2011)

Kronin said:


> Well, but I don't think that this is a WTF moment..



The first and second paragraph are not related  

a WTF moment to me was, just recently, that fucking giant sea monster.


----------



## Shrike (Sep 11, 2011)

Medieval times were tough as fuck, so rape is pretty much common. Sure, Miura shows women like objects a lot, and them being drilled pretty hard, but what can you do, he is sick like that. That doesn't bother me at all.



reaperunique said:


> It went from a medieval story with bits of fantasy/magic which isn't that weird to a fantasy/magical story with less medieval.



This, however, does bother me. I am far less interested in Berserk precisely because of this. The current arc hasn't moved a single emotion in me. I haven't said FUCK YEAH BERSERK in some time, I admit. The pirates have also killed any taste of fun they had when they first appeared (back in town). In the last seven years of the story, the whole story felt slow for me, not to mention many pointless battles. But, I'll stay my criticism until I see at least one more arc.


----------



## reaperunique (Sep 11, 2011)

Spike_Shrike said:


> Medieval times were tough as fuck, so rape is pretty much common. Sure, Miura shows women like objects a lot, and them being drilled pretty hard, but what can you do, he is sick like that. That doesn't bother me at all.
> 
> 
> 
> This, however, does bother me. I am far less interested in Berserk precisely because of this. The current arc hasn't moved a single emotion in me. I haven't said FUCK YEAH BERSERK in some time, I admit. The pirates have also killed any taste of fun they had when they first appeared (back in town). In the last seven years of the story, the whole story felt slow for me, not to mention many pointless battles. But, I'll stay my criticism until I see at least one more arc.



Sure, but come on now, the moment a monster sees a women he goes from berserk crazy ass mofo to freaky rape time mofo.

And about Medieval, there weren't as many people around as now, I get it's fictional and most likely not the same universe so he can do the fuck whatever he wants but I do want to note that 5000 to 10 000 was a fucking lot of people and from time to time I have the feeling that it's like a city has infinite number of people that can be killed/raped/transformed same with armies.

That said, I really want to see Casca and Guts together again, like before Griffiths backstabbing and I fucking want a new chapter.


----------



## Tapir (Sep 11, 2011)

> Sure, but come on now, the moment a monster sees a women he goes from berserk crazy ass mofo to freaky rape time mofo.


Except it's not true.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Sep 14, 2011)

Not long now for the new chapter 

Miura da man


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 14, 2011)

Berserk is getting some sort of announcement at Tokyo Game Show tomorrow


> >こんばんは、クララです。みなさん、明日の東京ゲームショウ2011では何
> やら重大発表があるようです。楽しみに待っていてくださいねっ！
> Good evening, and Clara. Everyone, it seems there is something significant announcement tomorrow in Tokyo Game Show 2011. If you are looking forward to network please!
> Link removed


----------



## Sesha (Sep 14, 2011)

Berserk PS360 game by either Platinum Games or Valhalla Studios 

A man can dream.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Sep 14, 2011)

A fucking Berserk game?! Oh fuck.


----------



## Fireball (Sep 14, 2011)

iDOLM@STER: _The Berserk Edition_


----------



## Bender (Sep 14, 2011)

Huh, interesting. I was on the Berserk wiki just a couple of minutes ago and it presented a theory you guys might to be truly intriguing:



> Given his similar facial appearance to the Skull Knight and admission that he simply saught a chance to do away with Griffith himself during his introduction, it can be assessed that he could be the Skull Knight in disguise, biding his time until he was given the opportunity to use his Sword of Resonance against Griffith in his Femto form.



Seems highly probable however at the same time it wouldn't make much sense since a couple panels before Griffith in Femto form we see Skully's sword of resonance cutting through a dimensional portal to sneak behind him. So if you think about it we're lead to two likely possibilities: Rakshas is an agent and hanging on Zodd he was able to alert Skully of Griffith's location by some means or is actually Skully who used the sword of resonance after assuming his original form to get behind Griffith rather than dashing towards him.


----------



## Muk (Sep 14, 2011)

rakshas is a different character all together. notice that rakshas is the sneaky type

skull knight is a fucking knight, he comes in with his horse and does badass shits  

rakshas sneaks around and does not do crap at all

besides why would skull knight need to sneak around god hands when he's got enough power to challenge them head on?


----------



## Ice Cream (Sep 15, 2011)

Muk said:


> besides why would skull knight need to sneak around god hands when he's got enough power to challenge them head on?



I doubt it. 

Both of his attacks against the godhand (void and femto) were avoided with ease.

It looks as though he currently poses no real threat to them given their attitude whenever he appears. (slan's speech at the eclipse and in the troll cave)

Just makes me wonder what can actually harm them given femto warping time/space... >.>


----------



## Muk (Sep 15, 2011)

well he's more than capable of destroying their physical body,

might take a little bit more to hurt their astral body though


----------



## Blinky (Sep 15, 2011)

> Sure, but come on now, the moment a monster sees a women he goes from berserk crazy ass mofo to freaky rape time mofo.



It's for the shock factor. And it's pretty effective at that.

I was never once shocked or disgusted at any scene of gore in the series. But that scene where Guts goes into the troll cave and there's a bunch trolls raping women followed by their intestines exploding.... that was pretty shocking.


----------



## Brian (Sep 15, 2011)

I was only shocked when Jill saw the fake elfs raping each other with their stinger, it wasn't that detailed but shit man.


----------



## Kronin (Sep 15, 2011)

Cover for the volume 36 of Berserk: 

I really love it, it's more better than that of the volume 35 in my opinion  -with a  unrecognizable Guts for the grimage and the specific angle of the view- anyway I wish that occasionally also the supporting characters appear on the covers in addition to the usual Guts and Griffith...




Brian said:


> I was only shocked when Jill saw the fake elfs raping each other with their stinger, it wasn't that detailed but shit man.



And add also the immediate death of the victims...definitely not a good scene.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Sep 15, 2011)

I really wonder how Guts is going to defeat a God Hand. But it'll probably be 10 years before he fights one for real. TBH I think the Sword of Resonance is enough, it just needs to land a clean hit.


----------



## Fireball (Sep 15, 2011)

Welp, seems like it's not a dedicated _Berserk _game but a collaboration with CAPCOM's _Dragon's Dogma_ using weapons and armor from the upcoming movies.


----------



## Fayrra (Sep 15, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> I really wonder how Guts is going to defeat a God Hand. But it'll probably be 10 years before he fights one for real. TBH I think the Sword of Resonance is enough, it just needs to land a clean hit.



It should be a combination of Skull Knight, Berserk-Guts, and the Witch's magic for sure. Probably a really powerful God she summoned or something. Anything less than that and I'll call bullshit. And even then they have to just barely win. And maybe a death or two on the good side. Please.....


----------



## Takamura Bear (Sep 15, 2011)

No Berserk game? What the fuck? Racists. 

And I don't think Guts will defeat all members of God Hand by himself, especially Void. But I can forsee him defeating Femto. But I would like to quote a post from a while back that sounded quite plausible.



yo586 said:


> Following this, I imagine Guts defeating Griffith will need help from the fact that his child's soul/spirit and body have an attraction that banishes Griffith from the human world.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 15, 2011)

Fireball said:


> Welp, seems like it's not a dedicated _Berserk _game but a collaboration with CAPCOM's _Dragon's Dogma_ using weapons and armor from the upcoming movies.



Holy fucking hell, as if i had not enough reasons to buy this game.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Sep 15, 2011)

Awww no Berserk game
I was looking forward to the announcement


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 16, 2011)

>looking forward
>berserk

fooooools


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Sep 16, 2011)

There's gotta be a new Berserk game at some point, especially after these new movie's


----------



## Pacifista (Sep 16, 2011)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Holy fucking hell, as if i had not enough reasons to buy this game.



I know right?


----------



## hellosquared (Sep 16, 2011)

Sometimes I think, Griffith is going to meet Gutts and then they team up again against the other god hand with a "Just as planned thrown in". Gutts' party is leveling up, but if not even the skull knight can kill a single godhand... things are going to be pretty tough with gutts and his party facing the godhand and... the rest of Griffith's massive army.


----------



## Pacifista (Sep 16, 2011)

Gutts would sooner rip out his own innards with a spoon than team up with Griffith.


----------



## Bender (Sep 16, 2011)

Pacifista said:


> Gutts would sooner rip out his own innards with a spoon than team up with Griffith.



Exactly.

I know I would. I mean the dude raped his girl.  Teaming up with a cunt who does something like that and team up. Yeah no fucking way.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Sep 16, 2011)

Let's say if Griffith manages to die somehow eventually, what happens to Guts' child? Because they both share the same body, wouldn't that mean...you know? And vice versa as well, I assume.

This is why killing Griffith is going to be much more difficult than just a case of "exisiting outside the story" and fighting against a godly demon that can use space-wrapping abilities.

Like in the film Dragonheart, the dragon and Einon's (antagonist) hearts were both shared and connected. If one died, the other would die as well. Einon was killed when the dragon's heart was cut with an axe. It might sound silly, but it could be possible if you think about.

We now have a possible method to which Griffith can be killed. But here lies the dilema, folks; would you kill someone precious to you to kill someone you despise with every fibre in your body?

Guts' hatred for the cunt would mean he would be willing to do anything to cut him down. But in killing the child (how, I don't know) he would hurt the person he loves most, Casca. I very much doubt she wants any harm to come to her child, especially when she regains her sanity and memories.

I'm probably talking rubbish here, but what are your thougths on this?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 16, 2011)

Guts is obviously struggling between his vendetta against Griffith and taking care about the people he cares about, Caska most of all. He already stopped midway when he saw the "resurrected" Griffith back at the Tower of Conviction because of just that.

It's never going to be as easy as simply killing him the second Guts sees Griffith once again. If he chooses revenge again, the story will certainly take a turn for the worse for everyone involved with Guts.

Then again, we'll have a better idea of Guts mindset when Caska gets unretarded in Elfhelm, her stance on the matter will be pretty influential.


----------



## Kronin (Sep 17, 2011)

Takamura Bear said:


> We now have a possible method to which Griffith can be killed. But here lies the dilema, folks; would you kill someone precious to you to kill someone you despise with every fibre in your body?
> 
> Guts' hatred for the cunt would mean *he would be willing to do anything to cut him down*. But in killing the child (how, I don't know) he would hurt the person he loves most, Casca. I very much doubt she wants any harm to come to her child, especially when she regains her sanity and memories.



 I think that Guts never kill an innocent person to kill Griffith, let alone if it were his son, he isn't this kind of person (and I think that he wasn't even in the darkest period of his life). Although Guts hide his true feelings, he cared his deformed son, as shown when at the coast of Vritanis wonders if he'll still be wandering alone in the dark.

About the final defeat of Griffith, I don't know how Guts will defeat his enemy in person, but I am convinced that  in the end the apostles will be divided into two factions, with one of them will decide to take the defense of the humans when Griffith inevitably will show his true face. I fail to see apostles as Locus or Irvine, which still appear to have human feelings, choose to remain faithful to Griffith even if he decide to sacrifice the same people who have fought for the apostles and accepted them in the final battle of the war (first of all Sonia). Off course I'm not of the same opinion for Zodd or Grunbeld   

I think it would be a rational idea to balance the forces in battle (as Guts may become strong, he and his group will never be able to fight alone all the apostles of Griffith unless they receive assistance from an army of fantastic creatures and indeed, perhaps even by some of the apostles themselves).


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Sep 17, 2011)

Guts has become a lot more compasionate since he got his new group together, given the right circumstance though i wouldn't say he's above killing others for revenge.

Hell people forget all the innocents that died during the Black Swordsman arc, that was all on Guts. He's just lucky that the children he used as shields and bait survived


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Sep 17, 2011)

The official website for the Berserk Ōgon Jidai-Hen I: Haō no Tamago film confirmed on Friday that Susumu Hirasawa will compose the theme song for the film, while Shiro Sagisu is composing the soundtrack. Hirasawa scored the previous 1997-1998 Berserk television anime series. Sagisu also composes for the Evangelion and Bleach anime franchises. 

The Otakuma Keizai Shinbun website had revealed the news a day earlier, only to delete the article soon after. 

Hirasawa has scored several Satoshi Kon works, including Yume-Miru Kikai, for which a completion date remains unclear. Sagisu won the "Best Music" award at the 2010 Tokyo Anime Awards for his work on the film Evangelion: 2.0 You Can [Not] Advance. 

Hakusensha's Young Animal magazine, which serializes Kentaro Miura's original Berserk manga, announced the film's main staff and cast in August. The film was announced in January, and the first trailer began streaming in July. Slated to be the first in a trilogy, this film adapts the Golden Age arc of Miura's manga, which began serializing in 1989. 

Berserk Ōgon Jidai-Hen I: Haō no Tamago is slated for release in Japanese theaters in January.

Forces 2:


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 17, 2011)

Read about it a couple of days ago, that is one God tier double team for the movies OST.

If there's one thing that Shiro Sagisu is good at, is making epic choral music. And Hirasawa better come up with something even better than Forces.


----------



## Fayrra (Sep 17, 2011)

If Caska regains her memory, will she remember that she has a son? Will she remember all of those times Guts protected her, etc?

Needless to say, I'm very excited for her "revival." I want to see what she remembers and how her reunion with Guts will be. It's been _so_ long (for us viewers-for Guts it's only been like 2 years).

Also, Hirasawa and Shiro? Awesome! As long as Shiro doesn't do that weird spanish/mexican music thing that he started with Bleach.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 17, 2011)

Fayrra said:


> Also, Hirasawa and Shiro? Awesome! As long as Shiro doesn't do that weird spanish/mexican music thing that he started with Bleach.



That was in tune with the setting of the current arc of that manga. The whole Spanish ghosts thing? Just check the OST for any Bleach movie he made or the Rebuild of Evangelion movies. Epic tier shit.


----------



## Fayrra (Sep 17, 2011)

Oh, I've heard majority of his work, he's awesome. But yeah, I guess there's really no reason to be worried that he might bring the spanish music into it, but you never know what he might come up with in the end. I'm sure it'll be pretty epic regardless. What are some of your favorite songs by him?


----------



## Markness (Sep 18, 2011)

I actually wouldn't mind hearing Forces again. If it's not broke, don't break it!


----------



## Takamura Bear (Sep 18, 2011)

Hai Yai Forces!

Forces is such a fucking killer track. When I listen to it...fuck, I feel like I'm on the battlefield, perched on my horse and swinging my sword like a mad man. I prefer the normal version than the God Hand mix for some reason, but they're both great.

"Forces" and "Earth" are two of my favorite tracks from the anime. How can such a being exist in this world that can produce such amazing music? 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NkYYYew8CUI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Ak_jATqoRc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Sep 18, 2011)

The only thing I have never "EVER" liked about Shiro is that his score as stand alone material is never worth the 35 dollars almost all of his score are selected tracks its true of Neon Genesis Evangelion , Rebuild Evangelion, and BLEACH... I expect more from a BERSERK Film score Shiro - none of your 6 track out of 24 BS you've done in the past and continue to do with your current projects... Oh well gonna have to listen to the digital release of the album before I buy it... If all else fails I'll just buy The Single that Hirasawa is doing for the film.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 18, 2011)

Fayrra said:


> I'm sure it'll be pretty epic regardless. What are some of your favorite songs by him?



He's never done a soundtrack for a Medieval Dark/High Fantasy show before so he'll probably do a more distinct soundtrack than usual since both Eva and Bleach have very modern sounding music, not counting the epic pieces. The music from the very short trailers alone already sound very different from what he usually does. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EnUGk6qZgcg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6P6tt81L-I&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHRBFTWSguY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ZSp8CJLZg8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q5JnCN0lIls[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7uMDZIxLE1k[/YOUTUBE]

And this is just for the big stuff, most of the other more mellow music would sound out of place with Berserk's setting but they're top notch stuff. Sure, it all kinda meshes up and all songs end up sounding somewhat similar but it's still pretty sweet sounding.


----------



## Kronin (Sep 18, 2011)

I loved all the work of Shiro Sagisu with Evangelion during all these years, I am sure that he will do a great job with Berserk


----------



## Eldrummer (Sep 21, 2011)

It's great to know that there is a new chapter this week. Miura only took a 2 month-break this time.


----------



## Setas1999 (Sep 22, 2011)

I sure hope that there will be new Berserk pc game.And I would want CDP RED to be the ones who will  make it becouse they did superb job with The Witcher/TW2 and The Witcher world has  lots similarities with Berserk(huge monsters/great story/deep characters/main character who tends to be neutral and only cares about those close to him but still ends up in deep shit saving someones else ass./mature theme/dark fantasy/medieval time/main characters that are definition of word BADASS).


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 22, 2011)

> [Wish Diffusion] The station broadcast day TVCM Berserk volume 36. Start between 24:00 - 27:00 on September 22, about five days in a row, this will take about 4-5 days. Tokai TV broadcaster Fuji Television Yomiuri TV. In the WEB, the official website up at 11:00 on Friday.





> The CM of this, the first appearance of the Guts Griffith Kyasuka voice! ! Introducing Charlotte is not even announced the name of the actor! ! Words I speak, not in the movie dialogue, we have recorded these words for the CM.


some pictures are with the Volume 36 wrap-around and on twitter.


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 22, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _short summary_ 



・イスマ、母と再会
Isma meets her mother
・五感潰れてガッツさん倒れる
Guts losts his 5 senses and falls down.
・歌が聞こえる
A song is heard.
・次号休み
There is a break next issue.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Sep 22, 2011)

The drawings for the characters look terrific. Everything seems to be coming along nicely. I see General Julius and pedo daddy in those shots. 

We still have to wait four months for the release though?


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Sep 22, 2011)

A small break for a chapter to then have to wait an even longer break for another


----------



## Butcher (Sep 22, 2011)

I just started Volume 14.

God damn,this manga rocks. Guts has even gotten more bad ass the more I read.

Now,I'm getting to older Guts now .


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 23, 2011)

New CMs

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZSlEaR6j0E[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nHC9nb4NhCA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Xnr (Sep 23, 2011)

OMG, those cinematics are of made of awesome proportions of win.


----------



## Solon Solute (Sep 23, 2011)

Still not feeling the CGI.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 23, 2011)

Chapter is out, you can get it here


----------



## Muk (Sep 23, 2011)

you ment the raw? 

i thought it was already translated and all 

oh well still a good chapter, still don't know what's happening to guts but oh well we'll find out soon enough


----------



## Takamura Bear (Sep 23, 2011)

Probably just me but did they change the voice actors for the movie or something? Because Guts and Griffith sound different than the original anime. 

Is Nobutoshi Canna not voicing Guts anymore?


----------



## Fireball (Sep 23, 2011)

No he is not.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 23, 2011)

Takamura Bear said:


> Probably just me but did they change the voice actors for the movie or something? Because Guts and Griffith sound different than the original anime.
> 
> Is Nobutoshi Canna not voicing Guts anymore?


They're new voice actors. From the cast Hiroaki Iwanaga (Guts) and Toa Yukinari (Caska) are newcomers to the anime voice acting field since they worked primarily in live action dramas but Takahiro Sakurai (Griffith) is a well established voice actor


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Sep 23, 2011)

Those new trailers look stunning, and killed all my doubts


----------



## Muk (Sep 23, 2011)

is nobutoshi just not available or did he decline or anything? any news as to why they chose the actors they chose?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 23, 2011)

Muk said:


> is nobutoshi just not available or did he decline or anything? any news as to why they chose the actors they chose?


Eh. The TV anime was 15 years ago and characters they voiced hasn't been relevant enough for audiences to care so there's really no backlash unless the new VAs suck (which I doubt) Common practices in anime which doesn't necessarily mean they turned down to reprise there roles but rather since it's a new project with a new staff it makes sense to hire new voice actors to differentiate it from the previous incarnation.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Sep 23, 2011)

Damn, just looked up Takahiro Sakurai. I'm familar with some of his work. His voice is gorgeous and I think he'll do a fine job as Griffith. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zEeMTCYvQ-E[/YOUTUBE]
It's a shame about Nobutoshi Canna not being involved in the project. I thought he was manly as fuck playing Guts. Plus he had a sinister tone that suited Guts' character perfectly. Especially during fight scenes where he brought out Guts' extreme rage.


----------



## Bender (Sep 23, 2011)

Berserk movie is gonna be epic


----------



## NarutoX2 (Sep 24, 2011)

So going back through reading and watching berserk. Let me state the obvious griffith is a major arsehole. This is a guy who basically like "I lost to guts waaaah well if he doesnt to be my friend lets just kill everyone"

Also I'm just wondering if casca does get cured or speak won't she be still p.o. at guts because he actually raped her too.


----------



## Ice Cream (Sep 24, 2011)

NarutoX2 said:


> Also I'm just wondering if casca does get cured or speak won't she be still p.o. at guts because he actually raped her too.



He did?

I thought he just bit her breasts...really, really hard.


----------



## Shrike (Sep 24, 2011)

Bummer. I thought that both Guts' and Casca's VA were amazing in the first anime. Oh well.


----------



## Butcher (Sep 24, 2011)

I would read more of this right now,but it seems Mangafox is down .

Same goes for about 88% of my manga.


----------



## Kronin (Sep 24, 2011)

*EDIT:* Oops, sorry I had not truly seen the trailers in the page before, but it seemed strange that no one spoke of them.


----------



## Fireball (Sep 24, 2011)

How about you go a page back?


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Sep 24, 2011)

It's the thought that counts Kronin 

Can't wait for the chapter translation


----------



## ichigeau (Sep 24, 2011)

Takamura Bear said:


> Damn, just looked up Takahiro Sakurai. I'm familar with some of his work. His voice is gorgeous and I think he'll do a fine job as Griffith.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zEeMTCYvQ-E[/YOUTUBE]
> It's a shame about Nobutoshi Canna not being involved in the project. I thought he was manly as fuck playing Guts. Plus he had a sinister tone that suited Guts' character perfectly. Especially during fight scenes where he brought out Guts' extreme rage.




that dude is gonna voice griffith ? that's balls.... his old voice actor was so perfect for griffith...... well i think they used the same voice actors from the old anime for the video game

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uui6sFKqFXE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NarutoX2 (Sep 24, 2011)

Ice Cream said:


> He did?
> 
> I thought he just bit her breasts...really, really hard.




I you remember he basically freaked out afterwards and casca had memories of the eclipse. Am I wrong that guts raped her too?


----------



## Drizzt (Sep 24, 2011)

No, he was about to do so until he saw the same look that she had when she was being raped by Griffith and stopped himself. But he was also being taken over by his inner demon dog as well - and he was frustrated and stressed at that time. Not condoning it but I think he realize what he did wrong.


----------



## SpaceMook (Sep 24, 2011)

NarutoX2 said:


> I you remember he basically freaked out afterwards and casca had memories of the eclipse.* Am I wrong that guts raped her too?*



He almost did but managed to stop himself just before the act.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Sep 24, 2011)

Does anyone else find it funny that Guts is even more of a monster than Griffith and some of the apostles? Take one look at him and you'd be forgiven for thinking he's a good guy. Personally, I find Guts the most intimidating being in the Berserk universe.

Griffith on the other hand looks like an angel, something that's supposed to represent beauty, which is the polar opposite of his "true" nature as a character.

If Guts ever obtains powers akin to the God Hand, someone getting raped.


----------



## Fayrra (Sep 24, 2011)

NarutoX2 said:


> So going back through reading and watching berserk. Let me state the obvious griffith is a major arsehole. This is a guy who basically like "I lost to guts waaaah well if he doesnt to be my friend lets just kill everyone"



Guts wanted to be his friend still. That never changed, and Guts came back for him and helped saved him. What pushed Griffith over the edge to "lets just kill everyone", was the fact that he was a fucking severe parapaligeic and his dream of becoming king was destroyed. Therefore, he was forced with the decision between his most coveted, trusted, wanted, dream or the only person he ever cared enough to temporarily forget his dream for (plus other comrades of the band of the hawk who helped him get so far).

At first he wasn't sure, which shows you that even with his dream crushed he wasn't entirely willing to give up his friend. Then he was shown the pile of bodies he had to get there, and realized all of those bodies were for nothing, if he never completed his dream.

I'm not saying he's the nicest dude in the world (he's very selfish), but he's not as pussy as you make him out to be: "Whaa, Guts isn't my friend....I kill everyone now...." That's not how it went down.


----------



## piccun? (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm not reading past posts to avoid possible spoilers, can anybody tell me how many chapters have come out in the last 18 months?


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 24, 2011)

Takamura Bear said:


> Does anyone else find it funny that Guts is even more of a monster than Griffith and some of the apostles? Take one look at him and you'd be forgiven for thinking he's a good guy. Personally, I find Guts the most intimidating being in the Berserk universe.
> 
> Griffith on the other hand looks like an angel, something that's supposed to represent beauty, which is the polar opposite of his "true" nature as a character.
> 
> If Guts ever obtains powers akin to the God Hand, someone getting raped.



I find this story somewhat interesting.

This is what it comes down to.

One of the biggest *bad asses* on the planet might need power from the* King of the Fairies* to beat a Futa.


----------



## Fireball (Sep 24, 2011)

piccun? said:


> I'm not reading past posts to avoid possible spoilers, can anybody tell me how many chapters have come out in the last 18 months?



13 episodes including the one this month.


----------



## ichigeau (Sep 24, 2011)

Takamura Bear said:


> Does anyone else find it funny that Guts is even *more of a monster than Griffith and some of the apostles*? Take one look at him and you'd be forgiven* for thinking he's a good guy*. Personally, I find Guts the most intimidating being in the Berserk universe.
> 
> Griffith on the other hand looks like an angel, something that's supposed to represent beauty, which is the polar opposite of his "true" nature as a character.
> 
> If Guts ever obtains powers akin to the God Hand, someone getting raped.



em..... what ?

guts: killed people, loyal, save his friends etc.
griffith: killed people, betrayed everyone and killed them, oh and raped his best friend's girlfriend in front of him, now try to rule over the world


that's true guts is a monster


----------



## NarutoX2 (Sep 24, 2011)

The thing I never got is why did Griffith rape Caska? I mean he got what he wanted. Was it just to stick it to Guts for leaving him in the first place?


----------



## Fireball (Sep 24, 2011)

NarutoX2 said:


> The thing I never got is why did Griffith rape Caska? I mean he got what he wanted. Was it just to stick it to Guts for leaving him in the first place?



Basically, yes. 

Griffith admired Guts as his greatest tool/intstrument for achieving his dream. 
But also like everyone else in his army he looked down on him for not having his own dreams. Never as a true friend. When Guts realized this is when he choose to leave Griffith to find his own dream. This is why Griffith didn't allow him to leave and forced him to basically gamble his way out with a duel. In Griffith's eyes Guts belonged to him as a weapon not as an equal.

This is why Griffith speaking within himself before his Behelit tells Guts not to place his hand on his shoulder as Griffith himself used to do to his tools (soldiers) for support. At that moment it would symbolize that he is less than Guts.
Guts leaving would greatly weaken his army thus hurting his chances of acheiving his own kingdom. For that Griffith hated Guts. 
For the first time in Griffith's life things didn't go to plan. He didn't get what he wanted and couldn't no matter what. This is the catalyst that spawned Griffith's depression and downfall and why he blames/hates Guts.

As revenge he makes Guts feel powerless by raping Casca in front of him.


----------



## NarutoX2 (Sep 24, 2011)

Fireball said:


> Basically, yes.
> 
> Griffith admired Guts as his greatest tool/intstrument for achieving his dream.
> But also like everyone else in his army he looked down on him for not having his own dreams. Never as a true friend. When Guts realized this is when he choose to leave Griffith to find his own dream. This is why Griffith didn't allow him to leave and forced him to basically gamble his way out with a duel. In Griffith's eyes Guts belonged to him as a weapon not as an equal.
> ...



And thats why Griffith is a asshole. Something I really hope happens that casca becomes normal again and her and guts team up and kill griffith


----------



## Fayrra (Sep 24, 2011)

Griffith DID consider Guts a friend, there's no doubt about that. Guts was the only person who made Griffith forget about his dream. That's not something a "tool" would be capable of, because a tool is only there to further the dream, not make forget it. Griffith may not have wanted to admit it at first, but he did hold Guts as more than just a tool. He admited that _later_ during the eclipse.


And yeah, it seems like Griffith raped Caska to show that he was back in power now. Or maybe he was just horny. You also have to remember that Griffith became frozen once he turned into a demon. That meant he no longer cared for his past relationships. He simply lacked caring. Which makes one wonder if he really was doing it to "get back" at Guts and show that he's back in power, or if he was just having some fun with his sacrifice, no longer caring if Guts gets hurt in the process, also considering the fact he was a sacrifice as well......There is a difference in purposely wanting someone to get hurt and not caring if they do, after all.


----------



## Fuzzly (Sep 25, 2011)

Did he also want Casca or was jealous of CascaXGuts?
IIRC there was a certain amount of hate directed toward Casca as well. But I could be wrong.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Sep 25, 2011)

Yeah Griffiith I thought Griffith resented Guts because he made him forget his dream a bit and then took it away by leaving?

After Griffith got tortured he was just a shell of himself. And honestly it is not that unbelievable that he chose to be a demon-god rather than a useless cripple with abunch of loving friends. 

I don't see Femto as Griffith pre-eclipse. That character was gone after the torturing basically.


----------



## Malumultimus (Sep 25, 2011)

Griffith tried to kill himself because he was a burden on Casca and Guts. If he resented her, even a little, it died when he became Femto. Just like the rest of the Hawk, they meant nothing to him. He got his revenge on Guts (for making him forget his dream) by raping Casca, but now he doesn't care about him anymore either. It's all in the past and he has a dream to realize.


----------



## seastone (Sep 25, 2011)

My interpretation is that Griffith killed himself since he couldn't stand the idea of living a life of mediocrity without his dream ever coming true(the flashes he had before he stabbed himself).


Also I do question if the transformation to Femto made him forget his bond with Guts or if it was the years living in the high plane of existence. It is clear that when Femto was born that he had some emotion connection to Guts otherwise he wouldn't bothered with tormenting him. 

However I suspect that like the snail count and Roseine who buried their hearts with evil. That somewhere buried underneath all of that evil that is Femto, still exists a part of him that acknowledges Guts one way or another. 

It would be a somewhat dull climax if Guts and Griffith have their final confrontation and the latter doesn't care. The relationship between Guts and Griffith has been a major part of Berserk. I would like to see their relationship reach a conclusion. 




Indignant Guile said:


> After Griffith got tortured he was just a shell of himself. And honestly it is not that unbelievable that he chose to be a demon-god rather than a useless cripple with abunch of loving friends.



More so that the God Hand presented it in such a way that Griffith would be disgracing himself and the friends he lost if he didn't. 


Causality in Berserk is a bitch since the deal with the devil is offered when the person is at their lowest point.


----------



## Mat?icha (Sep 25, 2011)

i wonder what's taking scan so long...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 25, 2011)

MaskedMenace said:


> My interpretation is that Griffith killed himself since he couldn't stand the idea of living a life of mediocrity without his dream ever coming true(the flashes he had before he stabbed himself).



The only correct answer.


----------



## Bender (Sep 25, 2011)

Fuzzly said:


> Did he also want Casca or was jealous of CascaXGuts?



As others have said Griffith hated that he was coming between his best friend, Guts and Casca who he probably saw as more than a friend/love interest (?). The dream he had after crashing the carriage showed that if his dream never came true he hoped that he could live a peaceful married life with Casca, and have a child they would name Guts. This falls apart when he sees them outside embracing one another. That was pretty much one of the last piece that held together Griffith's psyche; much less ever achieving some degree of a life of decency.


----------



## Fireball (Sep 25, 2011)

And how appropriate for her to be saved from rape only to end up being violated by the man that saved her in the first place.


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 26, 2011)

chapter's out:
372


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Sep 26, 2011)

I liked it 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hope after this fight Guts isn't gonna be the blind and deaf swordsman


----------



## cajunman380 (Sep 26, 2011)

Guts knows the God is scared of him......


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Sep 26, 2011)

Well the heart is getting faster


----------



## dream (Sep 26, 2011)

Mat?icha said:


> i wonder what's taking scan so long...



I bet the translators were too busy fapping to mermaid tits.


----------



## Bender (Sep 26, 2011)

Yeah, water god no he gonna die. 

Guts on your track ain't gonna stop until he pierces your heart chump. 



Berserkhawk z said:


> I liked it
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Good lord please no


----------



## SpaceMook (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm betting we'll have a Griffith centric mini-arc after this particular arc is over.


----------



## Rasendori (Sep 26, 2011)

SpaceMook said:


> I'm betting we'll have a Griffith centric mini-arc after this particular arc is over.



I shutter to think of the next arc, this arc will probably over by the middle of next year as it is.


----------



## David (Sep 27, 2011)

Berserk 325 online


----------



## Fourangers (Sep 27, 2011)

You know, feel free to kill me if you disagree with my opinion, but don't you feel that lately Berserk's whole mood has been becoming lighter? 

Volumes before, there isn't a page without some kind of troll raping and killing women, the fake fairies fornicating and opening the body in half so you can see the organs spilling out, let's not forget Caska's traumatizing experience, Farneze's craziness and etc.

And in this chapter.....the monsters were defeated by the power of the song. (Ah! My Goddess much?)

It's not a criticism....just.  Noticed this.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 27, 2011)

> You know, feel free to kill me if you disagree with my opinion, but don't you feel that lately Berserk's whole mood has been becoming lighter?



Why should we kill you when you're saying something that's not even really an opinion but rather a fact? Berserk nowadays only has light aspects of Dark Fantasy and more emphasis on High Fantasy (Mermaids singing doesn't come from any manga you're might thinking about, it's pure folklore) when it used to be the other way around.

Also, we're straight in hiatus again. Lol.


----------



## Solon Solute (Sep 27, 2011)

Fourangers said:


> You know, feel free to kill me if you disagree with my opinion, but don't you feel that lately Berserk's whole mood has been becoming lighter?
> 
> Volumes before, there isn't a page without some kind of troll raping and killing women, the fake fairies fornicating and opening the body in half so you can see the organs spilling out, let's not forget Caska's traumatizing experience, Farneze's craziness and etc.
> 
> ...



I agree. Berserk has really dropped in overall quality.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Sep 27, 2011)

Solon Solute said:


> I agree. Berserk has really dropped in overall quality.



The quality isn't in the rape and dismemberment, it's in the story. Always been like that with berserk.

If you need your gore fetish satisfied, I'm sure there are websites to accommodate you.


----------



## Solon Solute (Sep 27, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> The quality isn't in the rape and dismemberment, it's in the story. Always been like that with berserk.
> 
> If you need your gore fetish satisfied, I'm sure there are websites to accommodate you.



Not talking about just that. Berserk hasn't even been all that enjoyable since The Ganishka Arc ended.


----------



## James (Sep 27, 2011)

The story will be lighter for a while so we forget just how dark it can be when some shit goes down with his new team members.

Someone is going to get slaughtered again eventually.


----------



## Fireball (Sep 27, 2011)

*Idiom*: _to lull someone into a false sense of security_
To create an atmosphere where any potential worries or anxieties they may have are allayed, especially when the intention is to cause the person harm at some future point in time.


----------



## Ice Cream (Sep 27, 2011)

James said:


> The story will be lighter for a while so we forget just how dark it can be when some shit goes down with his new team members.
> 
> Someone is going to get slaughtered again eventually.



For me, it would be boring if his new team goes through a similar fate as the old band of the hawk. It wouldn't mean as much compared to guts' first companions.

It would be interesting however to see it happen to those who trust griffith/femto and I'm quite sure miura has something already planned for them when it goes down. (The princess, the pope, mule, sonia, etc.)


----------



## Fayrra (Sep 27, 2011)

It wouldn't mean as much? What? We know more about their personalities and traits than we ever did Guts' old compainions. Do you just not like them?

I would admit it would be completely dull if he used the same method to dispatch of them. But I do think that one or two will die tragically. For me, "a similar fate" doesn't have to just mean a sacrifice. It does mean a death, though. So, when you say similar fate, are you referring to "a sacrifice death" or just any kind of death?


Plus, while we're on the subject (this is to anyone); Which team member death would have the most effect on you? Barring Caska and Guts, of course.


----------



## Malumultimus (Sep 27, 2011)

I don't think someone's loss in and of itself is sad, but rather how it's handled. An author can make a nobody's death sadder than a main character's if he wants to. I usually don't get teary-eyed reading deaths in manga - it takes the anime's accompanying music and voice acting to do it for. The only deaths that made me sad in a manga that I can recall were Wolfwood's and maybe Obito (a lot of series I didn't read the first half of the manga, though, as I'd already seen the anime - so...). In Naruto, I cried when Chouji _almost_ died, but didn't when Asuma really did...haha...

If I had to pick, I think Isidro, because it'd be a really hard reality check...as he sort of lives his life like he's the main character of a shounen.

As a sidenote, I wonder if Miura's at home thinking, "I wonder how many times I can draw little girl tits before someone yells at me?"


----------



## seastone (Sep 27, 2011)

I do not mind the change.

There will be enough drama when Caska regains her sanity, Guts discovers that his demon son is Griffith's vessel etc. 


I doubt that Gut's companions will die, at most I see Serpico dying since he seems type of character of the bunch would go out that way. That he would sacrifice himself to save Farnese or something like that.


Although the Beast of Darkness did hint that they I would meet a similar end as the Band of Falcon. I am not sure how much stock to put it. 

Keep in mind that the Beast isn't a supernatural being that has the ability to see the future. The Beast is all of Guts's negative feelings given the form of a Beast. What the Beast says is what Guts feels as well only protrayed much more sinisterly. 

I think the Beast just shows that a part of him that wishes that his companion would all die so he can go back to his revenge.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Sep 27, 2011)

Personally i also think Miura's made the feel of the latest arc lighter to hit us with a major loss. 

But who's gonna go?

Hopefully Shierke or Isidro


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Sep 27, 2011)

Whoever it is is the last person you would expect maybe its Gutts and he is reborn as Skull Knight 2.0


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Sep 27, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Whoever it is is the last person you would expect maybe its Gutts and he is reborn as Skull Knight 2.0



After the latest chapter that doesn't sound so far fetched.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 27, 2011)

Heh, for some reason, Miura drew a piece of artwork for a Fantasy Shoujo called Akatsuki no Yona.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Sep 27, 2011)

^Damn, Miura is so fucking talented it's not even funny...

The biggest mystery in Berserk is why Guts never grows a beard. Something fishy going on there. I call conspiracy.


----------



## Bender (Sep 27, 2011)

Solon Solute said:


> Not talking about just that. Berserk hasn't even been all that enjoyable since The Ganishka Arc ended.



Eh? It's been plenty enjoyable.  

Seriously, get over the fact that there's a lack of major gore in the story lately. Not all good stories require high octane nightmarefuel or scenes with massive amounts of blood spraying out of poor schmucks.


----------



## ichigeau (Sep 27, 2011)

Black Titan said:


> Eh? It's been plenty enjoyable.


ye true, i lol at people who are like, in their minds:

before: eh there was p*d*p****, child rape and plenty or rapes and orgy and bestiality and sick fuck shit and gore and guts cutting shit up, it was so like DEEEEEEEPP Man

after: eh but there is magic and monsters and i dont like it so it mean it suck now, gore and guts is still cutting shit up exactly like how he did like since chapter 1 but now i rant about it for some reason even if it always been like this.


the new berserk is way more enjoyable, i bet people just see someone's opinion and then say *if he said so, then it must be true* and are so easily influencable, i dont even want to read berserk again because all that sick shit, seriously dont be an idiot saying *eh but you can't handle it lolol* no, to say that your not normal,  if you lenjoy the sick fuck shit that happened before your either
A: a sick fuck
B: you need help, and your a sick fuck

seriously, for what reason its nescesary to show a clear and explicit drawing of child guts being raped by the old p*d*p****, it do absolutely nothing to the story to show the scene insted of just talk about it ? its literally child pornography, miura must be a freacking sick fuck guy.

its fucking discusting  im happy to see some magic and witches at least that's enjoyable and fun



Takamura Bear said:


> ^Damn, Miura is so fucking talented it's not even funny...


uh ? that drawing is not really impresive to react like this
take a look at this fanart

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Sep 27, 2011)

You do understand that all Mature Manga are toned down right now in their stories -- right' 'right'


----------



## Takamura Bear (Sep 27, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> uh ? that drawing is not really impresive to react like this
> take a look at this fanart
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I prefer manga art as opposed to the types that you see in art galleries. That is a detailed piece of fanart, but the art style in particular doesn't floor me. I'll take Miura's style over that any day. 

For me personally, Miura has a proven track record of showing creativity and incredible diversity with his art, something that extends beyond the creation of one detailed piece of art. Miura is exceptional at what he does.


----------



## Shrike (Sep 27, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> its fucking discusting  im happy to see some magic and witches at least that's enjoyable and fun



Yeah man. Cause, you know, witches and magic are SO fucking original. Having kids in Guts' party is awesome too, you know, it reminds me of fucking Shounen.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Sep 27, 2011)

Takamura Bear said:


> The biggest mystery in Berserk is why Guts never grows a beard. Something fishy going on there. I call conspiracy.



It's easy, Guts shaves in the few hours he gets in the morning when he's not getting attacked by demons 

Better question's are why Guts is still alive with possibly less than two hours sleep each day?

Why does he never seem to eat or drink?

Who cuts his hair, does he carry about a mirror?

Where does he get the money to afford supplies during his two year journey, did he save all his pennies in a piggybank from his mercenary days?


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Sep 28, 2011)

I for one enjoy the current direction the manga has taken.  If you recall, the earlier chapters--all of which were full of rapemurdergore, had purpose & theme to them.

Miura doesn't have purposeless arcs.  If anything the Merrow were hinted at a long time ago back in volume 28.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Sep 28, 2011)

The Space Cowboy said:


> I for one enjoy the current direction the manga has taken.  If you recall, the earlier chapters--all of which were full of rapemurdergore, had purpose & theme to them.
> 
> Miura doesn't have purposeless arcs.  If anything the Merrow were hinted at a long time ago back in volume 28.



Never noticed that before, it's amazing all the new things you pick up when you read through older chapters 

Berserk could never lose it's shine to me, my only complaint is Miura's pace but i guess you can't rush art


----------



## ichigeau (Sep 28, 2011)

Spike_Shrike said:


> Yeah man. Cause, you know, witches and magic are SO fucking original. Having kids in Guts' party is awesome too, you know, it reminds me of fucking Shounen.



oh ya, because you put the word *seinen* in front of it it mean you can show rapes rape and more rapes, literally child pornography (expicit drawing of a dude raping a child (guts) and they even show that scene a second time in a flashback) bestiality (monsters that rape people, ya rape again...) i*c*st (ya a father that try to rape her daughter while sucking her nipple, dude what kind of sick fuck is miura to put rape everywhere ? and including monsters and children...) and all kind of sick fuck shit that anny sick fuck can draw because... its seinen ?

of course, put seinen in the name, people will like it  oh and since when kids character = shonen ? it make sense, brilliant deduction...


----------



## Shrike (Sep 28, 2011)

Uh, no. Go deduce some witch magic in True Blood.


----------



## ichigeau (Sep 28, 2011)

oh i missed that 



Random Member said:


> The CMs.


----------



## yo586 (Sep 28, 2011)

I couldn't help but wonder if Miura's recent fascination with Idol Wonder (or whatever that game's name is) helped to shape how the sea god is defeated.  Would be lol worthy.

Anyways, I second the disappointment and boredom of post Ganishka.  Its not the lack of gore and rape.  Its that I don't enjoy 
-Shierke astral pony back riding Gutts
-Watching Gutt's fight fully black knight clad is not as interesting as in his pre-armour days (now that the novelty wore off)
-The villains are so larger than life that there is little in the way of a sword battle going on
 . . . to name a few critiques.  I'm sure it'll pick up interest again when some big plot points are hit.  But I doubt it will ever be the thrill it was when, for example, Gutts and Zodd went neck and neck with their swords in the BoH graveyard.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Sep 28, 2011)

Look The Fantasia arc was always going to start of at an EXTREME with the use of slowness on the way to Elfinheim and will continue like that once they reach the Island so fair warning if you're not into slow story arcs debark ship now...


----------



## yo586 (Sep 28, 2011)

^Was that relating to my comment?  'Cause that's not whats bothering me.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Sep 29, 2011)

I think Miura's schedule can sometimes have an effect on a person's view on the story. Often the story can feel disconnected and slow paced when chapter releases are spaced out over such big time frames.

I'm very fortunate that I got into Berserk only last August when DC already had over 30 volumes published. Reading Berserk volumes in bunches was very satisfying and the story flowed so well for me.

If I read through the Golden Age arc one chapter per month or two, then I'd probably complain about the pacing, regardless of the fact that it was an incredible arc when it was all said and done.

Look at what happened after the Eclipse chapters; the story slowed the fuck down and the fairy apostle chapters were not that great. But then shit got real again after that. And shit will get real again in the future. 

Berserk is fucking Berserk. Miura could write a story arc about cookie monsters trying trying overflow the Puck empire, and it'd still be fucking awesome. 

God bless the poor souls who have been following this manga's schedule since the begining.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Sep 29, 2011)

Incidentally, does anyone find themselves taking a liking to Roderick as a secondary character?  He's never seemed to back down like a lot of the other noble-type characters, although his ship is probably out-of-time period for Berserk (The rigging and such is 18th century, while Berserk seems to be somewhere in the late middle ages)

"OMG.  We're being sucked in by an Eldritch Horror"

"Good, commence Bombardment!"

At the firing rate a well trained crew could maintain, the Sea Horse can probably manage a full broadside every 90-100 seconds.  Given the size of age of sail cannons and the number of gun-ports on the Sea Horse, that's a lot of Dakka.

*Incidentally, the Sea Horse qualifies as a Ship of the Line by the gun-count and rigging, which explains why the pirates shat themselves earlier.


----------



## Fayrra (Sep 29, 2011)

yo586 said:


> But I doubt it will ever be the thrill it was when, for example, Gutts and Zodd went neck and neck with their swords in the BoH graveyard.



Hnnnnng. That was was the goddamn greatest motherfucking fight ever. So orgasmic.

Edit: I like Roderick.


----------



## Shrike (Sep 29, 2011)

Takamura Bear said:


> I think Miura's schedule can sometimes have an effect on a person's view on the story. Often the story can feel disconnected and slow paced when chapter releases are spaced out over such big time frames.
> 
> I'm very fortunate that I got into Berserk only last August when DC already had over 30 volumes published. Reading Berserk volumes in bunches was very satisfying and the story flowed so well for me.
> 
> ...



I have been following it for 10 years now, and I can say that I am currently the most displeased with Berserk I have ever been. But you are right, the slow pace is killing most of the joy. Berserk works best when you read the entire arcs at a time, not chapter by chapter. There is that, too.

I don't agree about the writing, though. Miura might be Miura, and Berserk is Berserk, but the current theme of the manga greatly shallows it, for me at least. I don't see the depth I have seen before. Or, should I paraphrase it, scenes with such depths that happened frequently before, are now much rarer. The whole fantasy and magic and witches and magic items thing shallows the story for me, too. I like stuff like that generally, but Berserk was awesome because it didn't have any of that, and still was better then everything else - that is why I feel it is shallowing down.

Guts was such a good character precisely because he had no magic or anything to help him - he fought as a human against opponents who by far outmatch him, and somehow, still came on top (and not in a cheesy and stupid ways). 

But anyway, I'll wait and see. That's what I was doing for the past 10 years anyway.



yo586 said:


> I couldn't help but wonder if Miura's recent fascination with Idol Wonder (or whatever that game's name is) helped to shape how the sea god is defeated.  Would be lol worthy.
> 
> Anyways, I second the disappointment and boredom of post Ganishka.  Its not the lack of gore and rape.  Its that I don't enjoy
> -Shierke astral pony back riding Gutts
> ...



This I agree with. Just not my cup of tea, I guess. Don't like kids being a big part of the manga, too.


----------



## ichigeau (Sep 29, 2011)

the manga is not slower, its the chapter release syndrome.

when you start: read as much as chapter/volumes as you want, you dont even pay attention to little details that you dont like, and have fun reading the next one

after you reach the chapter wait: you have to wait and wait, now you notice the little details that you dont like and make them bigger than they really are (or just because you dont notice the thing that you like, or liked before but not anymore) either because your bored of waiting and loose interest or for some reasons.

and that cause the nostalgia factor, sometime blinded with their rose glasses 


chapter release =/= pace
by chance that i didin't had to wait during that arc with the giant butterfly, damn i founded it boring just by reading it quickly, imagine waiting weeks and weeks whitout counting the months of break.... damn i would have quit a long time ago...


----------



## Higawa (Sep 29, 2011)

A mother and her daughter put their boobs together im still so enlightend by that


----------



## Kronin (Sep 29, 2011)

Takamura Bear said:


> Look at what happened after the Eclipse chapters; the story slowed the fuck down and the fairy apostle chapters were not that great. But then shit got real again after that. And shit will get real again in the future.





ichigeau said:


> chapter release =/= pace
> by chance that i didin't had to wait during that arc with the giant butterfly, damn i founded it boring just by reading it quickly, imagine waiting weeks and weeks whitout counting the months of break.... damn i would have quit a long time ago...



Lol, I'm the only that love the "Lost Children" chapter? I found it very poetic and sad the story of Jill and Rosine  Also it's nice to see finally reappear on Guts the sides of his character that he had before the eclipse and, for the first time, the beast as personification of the Guts' dark side; without counting that a pair of Puck's gags, his "photographic memory" of the God Hand and his irresistible allure of playing with other creatures, are among the funniest of the manga for me


----------



## Solon Solute (Sep 29, 2011)

yo586 said:


> I couldn't help but wonder if Miura's recent fascination with Idol Wonder (or whatever that game's name is) helped to shape how the sea god is defeated.  Would be lol worthy.
> 
> Anyways, I second the disappointment and boredom of post Ganishka.  Its not the lack of gore and rape.  Its that I don't enjoy
> -Shierke astral pony back riding Gutts
> ...



Exactly my thoughts. More or less.


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 29, 2011)

Berserk has entered self parody.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 29, 2011)

> *Merrow (from Gaelic mur?ch) or Murrough (Galloway) is the Scottish and Irish Gaelic equivalent of the mermaid and mermen of other cultures. These beings are said to appear as human from the waist up but have the body of a fish from the waist down. They have a gentle, modest, affectionate and benevolent disposition.
> 
> The merrow were capable of attachment to human beings and there are reports of them inter-marrying and living among humans for many years. However, most times they eventually return to their former homes beneath the sea. Merrow-maidens are reputed to lure young men to follow them beneath the waves where afterwards they live in an enchanted state.
> 
> Merrow music is often heard coming from beneath the waves. An old tract found in the Book of Lecain states that a king of the Fomorians, when sailing over the Ictean sea, had been enchanted by the music of mermaids.*



The Merrow appearance, the fact that they sing in order to fight, their story and even Isma's background is based on pure Irish Folklore, only mixed with some fantasy elements. Now you can stop with the retarded Idolmaster and "random manga with singing" comparisons.

I mean, this arc may be the weakest of the entire series but you people say some stupid shit sometimes.


----------



## Kronin (Sep 29, 2011)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The Merrow appearance, the fact that they sing in order to fight, their story and even Isma's background is based on pure Irish Folklore, only mixed with some fantasy elements.



I agree, Irish Folklore and the Lovecraft's "Cthulhu Mythos" are the real basis for this arc of the story.


----------



## Fourangers (Sep 29, 2011)

I feel like I opened a can of worms.  

When I first commented that Berserk felt lighter in comparison to the previous volumes, I didn't meant as critique, more like as an contemplation. I think that there must be a reason behind this, each character has their dark past and working as a team they are solving their issues. I don't doubt that the thoughts of Caska returning to normalcy, as well having someone backing him up (Shierke), releases some weights on Gutt's back. I think that the whole ambiance surrounding him, when there used to be grotesque graphical rape and murder happening around kinda reflected his emotional thought and we can see that it starts to lighten the mood when he found Caska and later started finding his other comrades.

And I agree that putting graphical imagery here and there doesn't constitute of an adult novel. We have Urasawa's work, that there are barely any rape or anything and it's still a good Seinen.



yo586 said:


> -Shierke astral pony back riding Gutts



What the hell, that thing is adorable!  *favorite character is Shierke* I can't help but to chuckle a little bit whenever I see this, reminds me of Kenpachi and Yachiru, from Bleach.  Having Shierke on his back removes a little bit of his baddassery but still reveals a portion of his human side. I don't mind.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Sep 30, 2011)

Kronin said:


> I'm the only that love the "Lost Children" chapter? I found it very poetic and sad the story of Jill and Rosine  Also it's nice to see finally reappear on Guts the sides of his character that he had before the eclipse and, for the first time, the beast as personification of the Guts' dark side; without counting that a pair of Puck's gags, his "photographic memory" of the God Hand and his irresistible allure of playing with other creatures, are among the funniest of the manga for me



Lost Children was a great arc IMO; it really served to highlight the depth of the Darkness into which Gatts was walking.  I mean, it tends to get pushed into the back, but Berserk essentially starts in the middle of things--and then flashes back.  

Lost Children, and the arc involving the Count really do serve to make the Apostles more sympathetic characters, at least in my view of the manga.  

LC establishes that all Apostles, to one degree or another, are broken souls, and that is what makes them monstrous.  This even extends to Griffith.  We aren't shown the torture that the Midlanders put him through over the course of a year, but if Mogzus is any indication, then I'm glad Miura didn't draw it.

Berserk does work best in arcs though, rather than chapters


----------



## ichigeau (Sep 30, 2011)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I mean, this arc may be the weakest of the entire series but you people say some stupid shit sometimes.



na (sorry space cowbow ) in my opinion, the worst was the arc with the giant butterfly, oh is it named the lost children arc ? where there  was bees *playing war* ? ya that one, it was so boring...

guts was there passing by, that girl had her sister turned into a big butterfly and the kirpa story or something... i mean comeon, guts have better thing to do 

kill that butterfly and move on  that current arc is way more fun and enjoyable (im sure some people dont like it because they had to wait 10 years for 20 pages, chapter release syndrome again) who care if there is no gore in every pannel ?
its like, if it was just guts and caska alone and guts cutting shit up with gore everywhere people would react like *eh but its just some random hack and slash we want something diferent than that again and again*


and now we have something diferent, guts have a crew and they have a goal, guts is not alone anymore (he have no choice, he can't do this all by himself and he know it) and he is not just runing around for no reason cutting shit up, and some people still rant about the lack of gore and shit


----------



## yo586 (Sep 30, 2011)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I mean, this arc may be the weakest of the entire series but you people say some stupid shit sometimes.



Oh relax.  I said that jokingly, thus the lol worthy.

Also:
-Roderick is boss and more of him is the best the this arc has to offer.
-I too laughed at the cannons in the ship, obviously a time warp situation.
-Lost Children was awesome!  I was really into that.
-I like Shierke, does cool stuff, but hate the pony backing.  I mean, come on.  If you like it, more power to you, probably are enjoying the past 3 years of the manga way more than me.


----------



## Oxymoron (Sep 30, 2011)

Wuzzman said:


> Berserk has entered self parody.


Unfortunately this, just picked it up again after a year or so and the dip in quality is enormous.

Oh well, nothing can maintain such a high quality over the years. For example I thought that Martin's song of fire and ice will always be phenomenal but then I read a new book (coupled with the disappointment that was 4th) and realized that a writer really needs to know when to finish up his story.


----------



## hellosquared (Sep 30, 2011)

Mirua has 20+ years of experience writing manga. Like most good mangaka he has stuff planned out and sketched out way before he puts the pen to paper and ships us the product. He knows what he's doing and he knows where he's going. The core of the story is going to be the same and he's not going to screw up a manga he's been working on for over half his life now just because he played a few games. Have faith in the masterpiece that is berserk.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Oct 1, 2011)

hellosquared said:


> Mirua has 20+ years of experience writing manga. Like most good mangaka he has stuff planned out and sketched out way before he puts the pen to paper and ships us the product. He knows what he's doing and he knows where he's going. The core of the story is going to be the same and he's not going to screw up a manga he's been working on for over half his life now just because he played a few games. Have faith in the masterpiece that is berserk.



Exactly this


----------



## Takamura Bear (Oct 1, 2011)

For one, I really enjoy the fantasy aspect of Berserk. I think Miura has done well in balancing the hardcore "dark" fantasy and the "light" fantasy side of things. Magic, fairies, witches, unicorns, dragons, sea gods...the world of Berserk is a very diverse one.

Speaking of monsters and shit, I read over some previous chapters and noticed a few creatures that I don't think have been shown yet. It's difficult to make out, but I see what looks like a centuar (bottom middle panel) and the right panel looks to me like fucking Link from Zelda. 


*Spoiler*: _Spoiler_ 








I bet it is Link.


----------



## Kronin (Oct 3, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> na (sorry space cowbow ) in my opinion, the worst was the arc with the giant butterfly, oh is it named the lost children arc ? where there  was bees *playing war* ? ya that one, it was so boring...
> 
> guts was there passing by, that girl had her sister turned into a big butterfly and the kirpa story or something... i mean comeon, guts have better thing to do
> 
> ...



Well I really loved the "Lost Children" chapter, but not for the gore or the dark atmosphere (that for me there aren't the true soul of the manga), overall for the sadness and the hopelessness of the situation of the two girls (and also of Guts') told in that part of the story. Probably the action is not so prevalent, and maybe it hasn't brought the story forward from the point of view of the plot (although it is very important for Guts starting to get closer to his ego in the past, also in point is the fact that he can't kill the apostle because esthetically representative of a young child) however for me it is a small masterpiece within a larger one. Successful then also the change of perspective in the end, where the reader comes to sympathize with Rosine with Guts represented at the end almost as a monster by the draw (when he want kill a dying Rosine). 

Also I think that there are many profound and poetic moments (I know that I am a sentimental ): one of my favourite panels and sentence of the manga, is that where Guts tells Jill - according to my version translated in English - *"Wherever you go the only place that awaits us is always a battlefield"*: I liked it so much that I have also redesigned it (although of course the drawing is not comparable to that of Miura  ): 

But anyway everyone has their own tastes, I certainly don't to argue about this  Neither I believe that the current arc of the manga is useless or bad, first of all I really like this adventure (personally I love the atmosphere of fantasy that has been created and the reference to the works of Lovecraft), also before we can say that will not have any influence on the future history (as I heard on other sites), should at least wait to see the end. In my opinion we have just begun to see the influences of this event on the plot, the wounds of Guts and the  introduction of the "real names" might just be the opening words of something much bigger, not to mention that still remains to be seen what will bring even the appearance of the Moonlight Boy and if the sirens will have a role in bringing our heroes to the island of the elves.

Finally I agree with the effects on some readers of the _"chapter release syndrome"_: to read a chapter at a time definitively distorts the atmosphere and the pace of the episode and the plot, which seems rather evident when one is able to read one chapter after another inside a whole volume (the episodes pre-apparition of Phemto and Skullknight during the apocalypse are a perfect example, imho really beautiful read within the volume and able to give the right epic atmosphere and pace, but "disappointing" for many people at the time of their out on magazine, when after a wait of months you get almost silent chapters "only" full of epic drawings).


----------



## KidTony (Oct 3, 2011)

Oxymoron said:


> Unfortunately this, just picked it up again after a year or so and the dip in quality is enormous.
> 
> Oh well, nothing can maintain such a high quality over the years. *For example I thought that Martin's song of fire and ice will always be phenomenal but then I read a new book (coupled with the disappointment that was 4th) and realized that a writer really needs to know when to finish up his story*.



You know what they say, for tastes, there are colors. ADWD was the 2nd best book in the series, and the most well written one.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Oct 7, 2011)

The new anime's probably gonna be out before the next chapter, now that's a depressing thought


----------



## NarutoX2 (Oct 8, 2011)

Yes that is depressing. Oh by the way wanted a opinion from you guys if I wrote a berserk fanfic would you guys read it?


----------



## Lavender (Oct 8, 2011)

NarutoX2 said:


> Yes that is depressing. Oh by the way wanted a opinion from you guys if I wrote a berserk fanfic would you guys read it?



If you would show us it, then yes.  If there is nothing here, no link or quote?  Then duhhhh, no.


----------



## David (Oct 9, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> na (sorry space cowbow ) in my opinion, *the worst was the arc with the giant butterfly, oh is it named the lost children arc ? where there  was bees *playing war* ? ya that one, it was so boring...*
> guts was there passing by, that girl had her sister turned into a big butterfly and the kirpa story or something... i mean comeon, guts have better thing to do
> 
> kill that butterfly and move on  that current arc is way more fun and enjoyable (im sure some people dont like it because they had to wait 10 years for 20 pages, chapter release syndrome again) who care if there is no gore in every pannel ?
> ...



Great arc.


----------



## Muk (Oct 9, 2011)

Berserkhawk z said:


> The new anime's probably gonna be out before the next chapter, now that's a depressing thought



the new anime is probably gonna finish before this arc is over 

i think that is even more of a depressing thought


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Oct 9, 2011)

Muk said:


> the new anime is probably gonna finish before this arc is over
> 
> i think that is even more of a depressing thought



True enough. 

I wonder how the final fight between Guts and Griffith will end, you know 20 years from now


----------



## Setas1999 (Oct 9, 2011)

I would like to read manga similar to Berserk.Should  I choose Claymore or Bastard!!?I want deep mature story and interesting characters.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Oct 9, 2011)

Vinland Saga and Vagabond are much closer to Berserk than those two.


----------



## Xion (Oct 9, 2011)

Kronin said:


> Lol, I'm the only that love the "Lost Children" chapter? I found it very poetic and sad the story of Jill and Rosine  Also it's nice to see finally reappear on Guts the sides of his character that he had before the eclipse and, for the first time, the beast as personification of the Guts' dark side; without counting that a pair of Puck's gags, his "photographic memory" of the God Hand and his irresistible allure of playing with other creatures, are among the funniest of the manga for me



I loved it as well.

While everyone hails the Golden Age arc, for good reason, the arc that got me into Berserk for sure was the following one as it reinforced the occult/dark/brutal tone Berserk would have as the main story began to unfold. It also setup nicely the contrast between innocence and decadence, knowledge and ignorance, fantasy and reality.

That arc played out like a dark fairy tale and I think was a good reflection of reality when it comes to children's desires belied by the cruel and oft unkind world into which they are headed. 

Plus, it pulled no punches when it came to representation. Rosine didn't live happily ever after. Little children weren't saved, they were skewered and burned. And the fairy tale they were living was pretty much all a lie, even in those forms the human inclination to war and violence was everywhere.

I thought it was an amazing and melancholic arc. One that actually ran pretty deep as opposed to the later arcs which didn't seem to have a connection that was as emotional, though still genius.

I also loved the Church arc for numerous reasons. That was incredible.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Oct 9, 2011)

Setas1999 said:


> I would like to read manga similar to Berserk. Should  I choose Claymore or Bastard!!?I want deep mature story and interesting characters.



The closest would be Vinland Saga, minus the fantasy aspect obviously. Believe me, it rivals Berserk and may even surpass it in a few years once the story expands and there are more chapters out there.

Bastard has some great art and provides a more "dungeons and dragons" theme. But the release schedule is even worse than Miura's and is the only manga I can think of that will still be on fucking hiatus after Berserk finishes. 

I can't comment on the Claymore manga because I've never read it. 



Xion said:


> I also loved the Church arc for numerous reasons. That was incredible.



Which one was that? Was that the arc that with Father Mozgus? I liked Mozgus.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Oct 9, 2011)

I liked Lost Children arc and the conviction arc. 

Hell i like all Berserk's arc's the golden age is still the best though


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 9, 2011)

Takamura Bear said:


> I can't comment on the Claymore manga because I've never read it.



Give it a try. It has a lot of typical shonen tropes (Being a shonen and all) but it also breaks quite a few of them. Plus the monster design can be as appealing as Berserk's although it's much more stylized.

Overall, it's not as good as Vinland Saga or Berserk but it's a damn solid fantasy series. Certainly leagues above Ubel Blatt at least.


----------



## NarutoX2 (Oct 9, 2011)

Ask and ye shall receive.


----------



## Ayakashi (Oct 10, 2011)

You should try Sidooh, Jiraishin and maybe something by Naoki Urasawa.


----------



## Xion (Oct 10, 2011)

Takamura Bear said:


> I can't comment on the Claymore manga because I've never read it.



Not even in the same league as the others mentioned. It's a good seinen-ish manga but it relies a little too much on shounen themes and is getting kind of caught up in its good characters instead of going all Berserk on their asses. Although it's better than a lot of shounen I've read.


----------



## Syed (Oct 10, 2011)

Man the manga is moving soooooooo slow. Eh well at least I have the golden age arc to gasm to.


----------



## KidTony (Oct 11, 2011)

Takamura Bear said:


> I can't comment on the Claymore manga because I've never read it.




You are not missing anything, i assure you.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Oct 11, 2011)

Berserk plays perfectly as a D&D game by the way.  Maybe the reason Miura is taking so long is that his gaming group hasn't played the next chapters yet.

The heroic tier covers Gut's early life, and his doings alongside the Band of the Hawk, it's gritty, hardcore, awesome, and lot of people die.  However heroism doesn't last forever, and once you get near the end of the heroic tier, the game gets harder.  The Eclipse ended Berserk's heroic tier.

Paragon tiers are the mid-level.  This is where lots of your more fantastic monsters start to show up.  I would say Berserk has been in Paragon tier ever since the Eclipse--and will probably stay in Paragon tier for a while.

Epic tier covers the end of the adventure and battle-for-everything styled conflicts.  In epic-tier campaigns you usually end up fighting Gods and really nasty monsters.  When Guts goes back to fight Griffith, that's when shit will begin to get epic.


----------



## forkandspoon (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm reading Vinland Saga and I'm getting a total Berserk feel from it, is Vagabond any good?


----------



## Muk (Oct 11, 2011)

so he's currently doing leveling up from 8-16 ish? and 17-20 is end game


----------



## Takamura Bear (Oct 11, 2011)

forkandspoon said:


> I'm reading Vinland Saga and I'm getting a total Berserk feel from it, is Vagabond any good?



Totally, right? The detail in the large-scale battle scenes, panel composition and the extreme violence is eerily similar to Miura's masterpiece.  It's Berserk's younger brother. 

Vagabond is very good and is a great manga to get into. Vagabond's tale is more along the lines of a man's "spiritual journey" through hardships and the general theme is the philosophy of violence. It's a great read. 

People can disagree all they want, but all three of these manga are fucking masterpieces and deserve WAY more popularity and hype.


----------



## Ice Cream (Oct 11, 2011)

Takamura Bear said:


> Totally, right? The detail in the large-scale battle scenes, panel composition and the extreme violence is eerily similar to Miura's masterpiece.  It's Berserk's younger brother.
> 
> Vagabond is very good and is a great manga to get into. Vagabond's tale is more along the lines of a man's "spiritual journey" through hardships and the general theme is the philosophy of violence. It's a great read.
> 
> People can disagree all they want, but all three of these manga are fucking masterpieces and deserve WAY more popularity and hype.



I would put Vagabond above Berserk in terms of the beginning storyline.

Berserk wins later on with the Eclipse/Ganishka arc.

...Sucks that my favorite mangas are always on hiatus or breaks. =/


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 12, 2011)

Setas1999 said:


> I would like to read manga similar to Berserk.Should  I choose Claymore or Bastard!!?I want deep mature story and interesting characters.



Neither. Vinland Saga and Vagabond as the others mentioned are good series to look into and there's also Blade of the Immortal.



Takamura Bear said:


> deserve WAY more popularity and hype.



They're already among the most popular and hyped seinen, except for Vinland Saga, perhaps.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Oct 17, 2011)

I wonder if Isma's gonna go with Guts after this arc?

She might actually speed up their journey if she can talk to water elementals like her Od hinted at?


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 17, 2011)

Berserkhawk z said:


> I wonder if Isma's gonna go with Guts after this arc?
> 
> She might actually speed up their journey if she can talk to water elementals like her Od hinted at?



That would be nice. She has no reason to stay on that boring island.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Oct 17, 2011)

Canute87 said:


> That would be nice. She has no reason to stay on that boring island.



Also im sure Miura would love the idea of having another Loli on the team


----------



## Fireball (Oct 17, 2011)

Well that boring island just sunk. Maybe she will show them the way to Elfheim but I have doubts she will accompany them for longer since she is a girl of the sea and has finally found her mother.


----------



## Butcher (Oct 23, 2011)

Now I'm on Volume 35 .

I've decided to wait a while for the chapters to build up before starting it again. 

Personally, this manga is one of the greatest mangas I've read. The Golden Age wasn't as great as people said it was, it was just meh. 

Guts though is one of my favorite characters of all time(Coming in 7th place).


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 25, 2011)

Here are some new screen shots from The Golden Age Trilogy


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 25, 2011)

I have a strong gut' feeling that the Trilogy was done as a massive project akin to The Lord of the Rings Trilogy production which is why we have so many screen shots from film 2, and 3 being shown with shots from film 1.


----------



## Ƶero (Oct 25, 2011)

Woah those screenshots look epic, it really fits Berserk.

Also I've just read the last few chapters after months but It seems we're still on the Sea God arc
Oh well, I'll just let them build up again.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Oct 26, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Here are some new screen shots from The Golden Age Trilogy
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Those look awesome 

Don't know why Guts is naked in the Skull Knight shot, in the manga he was fully clothed when he first met him?


----------



## Fireball (Oct 26, 2011)

Fanservice


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 28, 2011)

*Japanese-American Singer Ai Performs Berserk Ending Song*

------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Berserk Ōgon Jidai-Hen I: Haō no Tamago's "Utsukushikumono" is singer's 1st for fantasy work*
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ai, a Japanese singer born in Los Angeles, is performing the ending theme song for the Berserk Ōgon Jidai-Hen I: Haō no Tamago anime film which opens in Japan next February. The new song "Utsukushikumono" is her first song written for a fantasy work, although she performed the ending theme song for the 2005 film Crayon Shin-chan: Densetsu o Yobu Buriburi Sanpun Pokkiri Daishingeki. Ai is also the first female musical artist involved in the Berserk franchise. 

The first film in the three-part retelling of the Golden Age arc of Kentaro Miura's manga will open in Japan on February 4. Ai will appear at the Michael Jackson Tribute Live concerts in Japan on December 13 and 14.

Falconian Times:


----------



## Takamura Bear (Oct 28, 2011)

Butcher said:


> Personally, this manga is one of the greatest mangas I've read. The Golden Age wasn't as great as people said it was, it was just meh.



Just wondering, what exactly didn't you like about the arc? Myself, and many others, conclude that The Golden Age was one of, if not the best arc in the manga thus far. 



Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Here are some new screen shots from The Golden Age Trilogy
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Fuck, that Zodd pic...he looks fucking scary there.


----------



## Butcher (Oct 28, 2011)

Takamura Bear said:


> Just wondering, what exactly didn't you like about the arc? Myself, and many others, conclude that The Golden Age was one of, if not the best arc in the manga thus far.


It only started getting interesting when Guts was in his teen years. 

Character development wasn't that good if I do say so myself, Guts was a stereotypical troubled kid that didn't talk much and stayed away from people . Guts had his moments, and I never did care much for Griffith or the rest of the Hawk for some reason. 

I would go into more detail right now, but I'm too lazy.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 29, 2011)

Berserk Film 1 Screening Info


New Trailer to be screened in Theaters Today featuring ED Theme #1 to hit main film site on the 2nd on November.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Oct 29, 2011)

Butcher said:


> Character development wasn't that good if I do say so myself, Guts was a stereotypical troubled kid that didn't talk much and stayed away from people.



Can't really blame him; he was raped in the ass by a black man after all. 

There were some slow parts here and there, but you have to look at the arc as a whole rather than focus on only one aspect you didn't like. Overall, I thought it was one of the greates arcs I have ever read in a manga.

With character development, I thought Guts, Casca and Griffith were the only seriously developed ones. The other Hawks weren't as devloped as they could have been, but it didn't stop me from feeling a little sick inside when they were ripped to shreds during the Eclipse.

Surely you enjoyed the Eclipse chapters?


----------



## Brian (Oct 29, 2011)

I didn't have high hopes at first but that film is looking pretty good


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 29, 2011)

I wouldn't at all be surprised if their are OVA arc releases

Berserk Golden Age Arc 1 Trilogy - Theater - DVD/Blue Ray
Berserk The Black Swordsman Arc II OVA - DVD/Blue Ray
Berserk Mellenium Falcon Arc III - Tetrilogy - Theater - DVD/Blue Ray


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 29, 2011)

TV Spot

[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pa9uE_7Ansk[/Youtube]


----------



## Butcher (Oct 29, 2011)

Takamura Bear said:


> *Can't really blame him; he was raped in the ass by a black man after all. *
> 
> There were some slow parts here and there, but you have to look at the arc as a whole rather than focus on only one aspect you didn't like. Overall, I thought it was one of the greates arcs I have ever read in a manga.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I can't either.

I didn't care much for the Hawks so when they died I didn't really care...except for Griffith and Guts. Casca was meh I guess. 

I did thoroughly enjoy the Eclipse chapters.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 1, 2011)

Berserk Golden Age Arc I: Egg of the Supreme Ruler 1080p HD

[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WF3OP3f2I10&feature=youtu.be[/Youtube]

I want that Susumu Hirasawa *Aria* Single Now!!!!!!!!!!
The End Theme by AI sounds Hauntingly Tragic ,,,


----------



## Ƶero (Nov 1, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> The Trailer is out OMG
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:0

brb going to go change my pants.
I'm liking the voice of Gats, that's pretty close to what I imagined him to sound like, deep and sort of menacing. I can't wait to see this!


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Nov 1, 2011)

Need this movie now :amazed


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 1, 2011)

The Official Poster is here


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 2, 2011)

Here's a little in Studio clip of Hirasawa performing Aria

[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0LPum0S6a8Q[/Youtube]


----------



## forkandspoon (Nov 2, 2011)

Damn makes me want to go reread the early chapters of berserk .... sooo good.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Nov 2, 2011)

I really want it now


----------



## MunchKing (Nov 2, 2011)

I must say I like the voice of Zodd in that trailer. 

I don't think I'll be happy seeing Corkus again though. Hatin' on Gats the whole time got on my nerves.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Nov 4, 2011)

Badalight said:


> Does Berserk stay good after the Golden Age Arc? I've heard mixed reviews.



It slows down a bit after the Eclipse (as you would expect after a big arc) but it picks up again between volume 16, in which the story shifts into the next important story arc. The new characters introduced in that arc were, for me, more interesting and developed than the Hawks were.

Whereas the emphasis of the Golden arc is the relationship tensions of Guts and Griffith, the arcs that follow focus on what is happening outside of "Griffith is the bad guy" and really shows how diverse and large the world of Berserk is.

Crazy priests, mass orgies, masochists, extreme torture scenes...just some of the stuff you can expect.


----------



## Shrike (Nov 5, 2011)

I was finally able to put my finger on what I dislike about the Fantasia Arc and what I liked the most about Golden Age.

The whole manga was like this - the world is realistic with one exception of demons and vile spirits existing. And Puck (and I actually disliked ever having him in the manga, so I felt grateful when the anime didn't have him). Even so, these beings were rare. The manga forged good plot and made human relationships very important. Fantasia Arc loses everything of that. The whole world is magic shit and human race basically lost the purpose for existence. Nothing depends on them; it seems like they only serve as fodder to magic monsters and shit (not that they weren't that before, but the line is crossed in the later arcs). Mermaids singing contradicts the dark atmosphere the manga had up until recently, and Guts as a character seems to have lost the charm for me since having Sherike on his shoulder and using Berserker's armor all the time just makes him cheap. It's like using Rasengan all the time, ya? 

Anyway, the point is that the world crossed from low dark fantasy to high fantasy and lost the light it had, at least for me. I have hopes that it will be better in the future, but we'll see.


----------



## Baks (Nov 5, 2011)

Badalight said:


> here
> 
> Seems to have the chapters right.
> 
> ...



Which two chapters are you referring to?  The ones that younsaid where missing.


----------



## Badalight (Nov 8, 2011)

I've got a question.

Do you think you would've enjoyed the Golden Age Arc even more if the first 2 volumes didn't exist?

The Golden Age Arc to me was AMAZING. Took so many turns I didn't expect. But ultimately... you knew the outcome. The first 2 volumes pretty much spoiled how it was going to end, and piecing things together became really easy.

So I think if I wouldn't started from the flashback instead of reading those first 2 volumes, I would've been even more shocked at the events that unfolded.

What's everyone else think?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 8, 2011)

The 1st 3 Books set in the Blackswordsman Arc don't really spoil anything it opens questions as to what the heck is going then: "BAM" 13 1/2 Book Golden Age Arc, 10 1/2 Blackswordsman Arc, then 13 Book Millennium Falcon Arc.

To answer the question start with Volume(S) 1-3 for a introduction to the Blackswordsman arc before reading the last chapter of Volume III that starts The Golden Age Arc up.


----------



## Badalight (Nov 8, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> The 1st 3 Books set in the Blackswordsman Arc don't really spoil anything it opens questions as to what the heck is going then: "BAM" 13 1/2 Book Golden Age Arc, 10 1/2 Blackswordsman Arc, then 13 Book Millennium Falcon Arc.
> 
> To answer the question start with Volume(S) 1-3 for a introduction to the Blackswordsman arc before reading the last chapter of Volume III that starts The Golden Age Arc up.



But they DO spoil things. They show you that Griffith and Gatz are enemies, and since Gatz is wandering around alone as you know that the hawks will either die or get disbanded.

As soon as you meet Griffith you know there will eventually be a fallout between them. Of course I didn't realize how huge the scale would be of the final battle, but I knew essentially what was going to happen.


----------



## seastone (Nov 8, 2011)

I do not think the appeal of the Golden Age arc is shock value of what happened. More the appeal with the Golden Age arc is to get to know Guts and the kind of life he must have lead to become the Black Swordsman. 

It is the reason why rereading the Golden Age arc is so entertaining. 

Also I think the Lost children arc wouldn't have been so good without the Black Swordsman arc. Where we knew the depths of hell that Guts went through before. As well that moment that Guts might hit a new low. That he may become more like the monsters that he hunts.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 8, 2011)

As MaskedMenace said, you are focusing on the wrong things. It's not the "what", it's the "how" that matters in this series. The Black Swordsman arc spoiling some stuff didnt take away from the experience, in fact it added some to it. 
Besides, there were enough foreshadowings in the Golden Age arc about the Eclipse, so it's not like it was totally unexpected when it happened.


----------



## Muk (Nov 8, 2011)

Badalight said:


> I've got a question.
> 
> Do you think you would've enjoyed the Golden Age Arc even more if the first 2 volumes didn't exist?
> 
> ...


i didn't find it spoilerish at all

if anything it set up the story

and i wanted it to move away from the flash back at the beginning, but then came to love the golden age arc, before it came all crashing down

it was a roller coaster ride


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 8, 2011)

A psychotic Train Wreck that came crashing down on their heads at the Eclipse.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Nov 8, 2011)

αshɘs said:


> As MaskedMenace said, you are focusing on the wrong things. It's not the "what", it's the "how" that matters in this series. The Black Swordsman arc spoiling some stuff didnt take away from the experience, in fact it added some to it.



I agree with this. Part of the satisfaction in reading the Golden Arc was, for me anyway, the build up to foreshadowed doom and gloom and the resolution of events that were touched upon in the Black Swordsman arc. 

The first three and a bit volumes provided the very foundation of the story, the Golden Arc was a means of justifying and explaining the reasons and emotions behind Guts' character. As Puck first mentioned, "What happened between those two?" That alone intrigued me.

Why all the hatred? Why was he such a prick at the begining? What exactly happened to his left arrm and eye? The little tear that dripped down Guts' eye...I knew there and then that the Golden Arc was going to be one hell of a rollercoaster ride.

Seeing the Count tear Pippin to shreds wouldn't have had as big an impact on me if I skipped the first three volumes. It made for more powerful storytelling when it happened in my book.


----------



## ナルヒナ (Nov 12, 2011)

No ending in sight indeed.

So does the story take a turn for the worst with the introduction of magic and sorcery?


----------



## seastone (Nov 12, 2011)

Personally I find the anime ending song "waiting so long" more fitting  

IMO it doesn't take a turn for the worse. However there are mixed opinions out there. Probably doesn't help that each chapter takes so long.


----------



## David (Nov 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1VWlkJkklaU[/YOUTUBE]

I've been wondering, does anyone know what effects are produced from 1:20-1:25 and 2:46-2:50, and which video editing software was used?


----------



## reaperunique (Nov 12, 2011)

So ehm, has there been any new chapter recently?


----------



## Badalight (Nov 13, 2011)

So I have a question.

Why doesn't guts just become nocturnal, or sleep during the day and fight during the night? It always says how he doesn't get enough sleep because he can't sleep at night. Obviously he has to reserve time to keep moving forward, but there are a lot of hours in the day. He could sleep for 6 hours and he'd have tons of daylight left to make some progress. Then at night he could fight until dawn, and sleep again.


----------



## seastone (Nov 13, 2011)

^ I do think that he does that to an extent. As he obviously cannot sleep when attacked by ghosts every night. Like when Guts during the Lost Children arc slept when dawn came up until later in the morning/noon. 

I think the problem is he gets grievously injured during the day at times and then has to fight ghosts the entire night instead of resting. The time for recovery is very limited.


----------



## ナルヒナ (Nov 13, 2011)

Miura is 45 now with half of berserk done. Since the first half took 20 years and the second half with the a month - 4 month breaks, he will be finished by the age of about 70 or older. By then, I wonder if he will be able to finish in time. Hopefully he lives a healthy life.


----------



## zapman (Nov 13, 2011)

ナルヒナ said:


> Miura is 45 now with half of berserk done. Since the first half took 20 years and the second half with the a month - 4 month breaks, he will be finished by the age of about 70 or older. By then, I wonder if he will be able to finish in time. Hopefully he lives a healthy life.




I hope it doesn't take another 25 years D:

As long as within the next 5 years they reach elf land and casca gets her mind back... at least that will be something.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 14, 2011)

ナルヒナ said:


> Miura is 45 now with half of berserk done. Since the first half took 20 years and the second half with the a month - 4 month breaks, he will be finished by the age of about 70 or older. By then, I wonder if he will be able to finish in time. Hopefully he lives a healthy life.



I read on a Berserk forum a while ago that he lives an unhealthy lifestyle as like a NEET or otaku. 

Not sure how true that is.


----------



## Badalight (Nov 14, 2011)

ナルヒナ said:


> Miura is 45 now with half of berserk done. Since the first half took 20 years and the second half with the a month - 4 month breaks, he will be finished by the age of about 70 or older. By then, I wonder if he will be able to finish in time. Hopefully he lives a healthy life.



Who said it's only halfway over?


----------



## James (Nov 14, 2011)

He actually said it was between "60-70%" finished, which basically translates to it being in the final third.


----------



## Ice Cream (Nov 14, 2011)

James said:


> He actually said it was between "60-70%" finished, which basically translates to it being in the final third.



Yes for the storyline but it should still take a considerate amount of time since the art is much more detailed now in comparison to when he first started.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 15, 2011)

So taking into account that the 1st 2 Acts of BERSERK are Complete the 3rd and Final Act will take 15 Years to complete due to artwork alone.


----------



## Kronin (Nov 15, 2011)

As posted by James, at the time of volume 33 Miura said that the story was 60-70% finished: so I think that if Miura will continue to the rythm of one volume for year it's likely that Berserk will end in 15-20 years (toward volume 50-55)


----------



## Badalight (Nov 15, 2011)

Oh my god, I can't even imagine me when I'm 35 and finally reading the ending.


----------



## Ƶero (Nov 15, 2011)

I really hope Future me reads Manga


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 15, 2011)

I wonder how detailed his art will be by then or will he just stay at this level?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 15, 2011)

I predict epic Muppet Battle shots of Berserk ending with Stick Figure happy faces with fuzzy trolls asking for compensation for being persecuted by Gatts for 54 Volumes.

But hey if we're lucky we might just get an AO Berserk PS3 Franchise that'll reach the Millennium Falcon arc in Theaters just as The Blackswordsman arc is wrapped up in Game format.


----------



## Ice Cream (Nov 15, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> I wonder how detailed his art will be by then or will he just stay at this level?



Hard to say at this point, most of his artwork has been among the best in the mangas I've read:





I imagine its going to be difficult expanding these two locations:


----------



## stevensr123 (Nov 16, 2011)

We are all doomed if he doesn't switch berserk to a weekly or every two weeks. Is it likely he would do that? He is already 45! When he hits 50, it's all down hill lol


----------



## Kronin (Nov 16, 2011)

stevensr123 said:


> We are all doomed if he doesn't switch berserk to a weekly or every two weeks. Is it likely he would do that? He is already 45! When he hits 50, it's all down hill lol



Berserk is serialized in a magazine biweekly (in beginning it was out a new chapter every 2 weeks), so it's impossibile that it could be out every week. And about the age of Miura, himself doens't care for this beacuse to this question (source 2008 interview Skullknight.net):



> Q6: You've talked of post-Berserk projects in the past. Do you still expect to do it, or will you be enjoying retirement after having spent so long working on Berserk?



He has replied:



> I don?t remember when I talked about my future plans after Berserk, but there's no doubt I?ll work on something else once it's over.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Nov 16, 2011)

stevensr123 said:


> We are all doomed if he doesn't switch berserk to a weekly or every two weeks. Is it likely he would do that? He is already 45! When he hits 50, it's all down hill lol



This is not going to happen, ever. Miura cannot possibly produce Berserk chapters in a couple of weeks unless the quality goes to shit.

If I could get Vagabond, Vinland Saga and Berserk chapters every week, with no drop in quality, I would never need anything in life ever again.


----------



## stevensr123 (Nov 16, 2011)

Kronin said:


> Berserk is serialized in a magazine biweekly (in beginning it was out a new chapter every 2 weeks), so it's impossibile that it could be out every week. And about the age of Miura, himself doens't care for this beacuse to this question (source 2008 interview Skullknight.net):
> 
> 
> 
> He has replied:



He might of said that, but in the future no doubt his own "body" will say something different etc

Not only that but as you get older, your priorities changes, motivation etc and health of course. I'm just wondering that's all, worst possible situation - berserk ends without finishing 


Do the current chapters come out every two weeks? Regarding the art, it's amazing however even if the art drops in quality slightly and their isn't as much detail, it will still be far ahead of the likes of naruto etc and we would get to see the story line each week.


but oh well, a hopeless dream.


----------



## auem (Nov 17, 2011)

Kronin said:


> Berserk is serialized in a magazine biweekly (in beginning it was out a new chapter every 2 weeks), so it's impossibile that it could be out every week. And about the age of Miura, himself doens't care for this beacuse to this question (source 2008 interview Skullknight.net):
> 
> 
> 
> He has replied:



hello...can you give a link to this particular interview..?..also,is it there the author said story is 70% complete...?..


----------



## Fireball (Nov 18, 2011)

I posted it before in this thread:




> Q1: To the readers, Guts as a character has grown tremendously in the past few years, but how much time has elapsed in the Berserk world since the end of the Golden Age arc in Volume 14? (i.e. Lost Children - Millennium Falcon)
> 
> *I’d say it’s been 3-4 years, though it’s not been clearly decided.*
> 
> ...


----------



## auem (Nov 18, 2011)

THANKS....

i am new to this manga,and just completed catching up to the current chapter.....so interested to know how far we are in the story....


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 19, 2011)

BERSERK BLUE RAY BOX SET
1/18/2012

Source(s):


----------



## Badalight (Nov 21, 2011)

So the movie is releasing in January in japan? So we won't be seeing it till around October probably =/


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 21, 2011)

So this guy works 15 hours a day and sleeps for the rest?

Jesus what a beast.


----------



## Badalight (Nov 21, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> So this guy works 15 hours a day and sleeps for the rest?
> 
> Jesus what a beast.



And still only manages to get 200 pages done a year in comparison to something like Naruto that gets 1,000 

Though the quality of Berserk is much higher, and I don't think he has assistants. He's not lazy, but he probably isn't working as fast as he could since he doesn't have deadlines anymore.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Nov 21, 2011)

> The staff for the Berserk anime film project confirmed on Tuesday that the second and third films in the Golden Age trilogy will also open next year after February 4's Berserk Ōgon Jidai-Hen I: Haō no Tamago (Berserk Golden Age Arc I: Egg of the Supreme Ruler).
> 
> Berserk Ōgon Jidai-Hen II: Doldrey Kōryaku (Berserk Golden Age Arc II: The Battle for Doldrey) will open in June and run for about 100 minutes. As the name implies, this installment will focus on the epic battle by the Kingdom of Midland to retake Doldrey Castle from the Chuder Empire.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 22, 2011)

Awwwwwwwwww Yeah I can only wonder what the "Full Edition" for each film will look like on DVD. so 2014 for the DVD release then?


----------



## Kronin (Nov 22, 2011)

Great news! Anyway the article was updated: 





> Berserk Ōgon Jidai-Hen III: Kōrin (Berserk Golden Age Arc III: Descent) will open *later in the year* and run for about 110 minutes.


----------



## Sαge (Nov 22, 2011)

Kronin said:


> As posted by James, at the time of volume 33 Miura said that the story was 60-70% finished: so I think that if Miura will continue to the rythm of one volume for year it's likely that Berserk will end in 15-20 years (toward volume 50-55)



So I'll be around 36-41 by the time I finish reading this manga?







Awsum


----------



## Kronin (Nov 22, 2011)

Sαge said:


> So I'll be around 36-41 by the time I finish reading this manga?
> 
> Awsum



Well, maybe will grow old with us also the characters of the story at this rate


----------



## Dark Travis (Nov 22, 2011)

I'd like to point out that that "interview" you guys are throwing around is actually an answer to a letter.

A letter composed by members of an english-speaking Berserk forum.

They had EXTREME fortune to have gotten an answer and the letter itself implied that such a thing happening again would be high unlikely.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 22, 2011)

I'll wait for the DVD and Blue Ray release in 2013 for the complete cut... We knew they were going to have to cut shit out because of that "Youth Ordinance Bill" can't hate on the films because of something thats out of its control -- but you would think at least that each film would have a 3 hour run time.


----------



## auem (Nov 23, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> So this guy works 15 hours a day and sleeps for the rest?
> 
> Jesus what a beast.



perhaps that's a lie...the guy has 3-4 assistants...there is no way he would need all that time to draw some 8-9 chapters in a year..moreover he already has the whole story sorted out i think(20 years is looong.....)...so things should  be faster...
he will hold this manga out as long as he can....


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Nov 23, 2011)

I need a new chapter soon 

Wonder if Miura's gonna have a new chapter out before the first movie's release?


----------



## Takamura Bear (Nov 25, 2011)

Berserkhawk z said:


> I need a new chapter soon
> 
> Wonder if Miura's gonna have a new chapter out before the first movie's release?



We might get a chapter before the end of the year, but don't count on it. I'm not sure as to when the next Young Animal magazine is scheduled for release, but we're just going to have to wait patiently until then. 

So is it pretty much confirmed the Berserk movies won't be hitting the theaters in the states and over here in the UK as well? It's understandable if they don't, I suppose. What are the chances of a dub version though?


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Nov 25, 2011)

I don't really expect a chapter before the end of the year tbh 

As with all good anime Berserk will get dubbed, i don't see it hitting cinemas over here in the UK or the US though.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 29, 2011)

Here's the Box Art for the Berserk Blue Ray Box Set being released 1/18/12


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Nov 29, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Here's the Box Art for the Berserk Blue Ray Box Set being released 1/18/12



Looks cool. I need it now


----------



## Setas1999 (Dec 23, 2011)

damn I wnt new chapter already.if it goes like this I will be really old by the time they get to elfhelm.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Dec 23, 2011)

I hope we get a new one February at the latest. Maybe that's too much wishful thinking though


----------



## Fireball (Dec 23, 2011)

Anyway....







Fireball said:


> New artwork and introduction of the new voices. (showing scenes from the movie)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ƶero (Dec 23, 2011)

^ It's looking good.

I really need a chapter, it's been too long


----------



## Takamura Bear (Dec 23, 2011)

Well, I'm getting volumes 33 and 34 for Christmas, so I have a fair amount of chapters to cover before I eventually pick up volume 35. Has anyone on here picked up volume 35 yet? 

It must be such a pain waiting months and months for one chapter, that's why I spaced out my book purchases after volume 28, which was about a year ago, for the sake not catching up too quick. But I will soon be in the same boat as all you.

And those screen caps from the movie look gorgeous; it really looks like it's coming together and will be a smashing success. Still hoping for cinema release in the states and over here, if least not an early DVD release.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 23, 2011)

> Has anyone on here picked up volume 35 yet?



Mine arrived by the mail a couple of days ago. It's mostly Dark Horse's quality job on the mangas but the translation is slightly worse in the sense that it's just too much contemporary considering the setting of the story. Although this usually happens when goofy characters like Isidro are the focus of the story and now even more than Isma is the "center" character of this specific arc.

The color pages are great though. Especially the possessed Pirates.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jan 5, 2012)

I'll just leave this here.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5VzprMuS7I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Takamura Bear (Jan 6, 2012)

The movie looks absolutely fucking gorgeous.  Seriously, the drawings look marvelous. This is the kind of quality Berserk deserves for an anime movie. I can't wait to see the Eclipse animated though. That will be quite awhile away for all of us though. 

Do we really have to wait until September - October time for a subtitled version to be released?


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jan 7, 2012)

One things for sure, any doubts i might have had about these movies have been destroyed.


----------



## Forces (Jan 7, 2012)

Berserkhawk z said:


> One things for sure, any doubts i might have had about these movies have been destroyed.



Which were those doubts?


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 7, 2012)

Berserkhawk z said:


> I'll just leave this here.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5VzprMuS7I[/YOUTUBE]



Oh wow!

Bring it on!


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jan 7, 2012)

SuperVegetto said:


> Which were those doubts?



That the majority of the movie was going to be in a horrible CGI.

The trailers are showing exactly the level of brilliant animation that i was expecting


----------



## Forces (Jan 7, 2012)

Berserkhawk z said:


> That the majority of the movie was going to be in a horrible CGI.
> 
> The trailers are showing exactly the level of brilliant animation that i was expecting



Oh you're right.  I didn't think of anything much except that it's going to probably be a good animation since it's done by Warner Bros, and because I watched the trailer right after knowing such a project has started and saw the animation was awesome.


----------



## Kronin (Jan 7, 2012)

The only negative point is that probably in the movie the childhood of Guts will be absent  But I hope that with flashbacks throughout the three movies in the right points of the story, also that part will be presented in some way. 

Apart from this I am very pleased with the turn which the project is taking ^^

@Takamura Bear: in my country volume 35 came out last september.


----------



## Shrike (Jan 10, 2012)

Not to be a hater again but I don't like many things about the new anime already :/

Not going to judge until I see it, but I can say that Gatsu doesn't look like Gatsu enough (the face is weird), and the voice actors are so much better in the first anime. The animation looks perfect, but as I said, the drawing is weird. The first anime also had an amazing OST, I am hoping that this project won't let down.

I'll just wait and see in Feb.


----------



## cajunman380 (Jan 13, 2012)

from Skullknight.net:  

Berserk will be featured in YA #3, which will be released on January 27. It'll be on the cover and there'll be a poster as well (something by Miura on one side, something by Studio 4?C on the other).


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jan 15, 2012)

[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rHDVGT2AD5Y[/Youtube]


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jan 15, 2012)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> [Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rHDVGT2AD5Y[/Youtube]



That looks amazing


----------



## Uzumaki Goku (Jan 15, 2012)

Year of GODHAND 2012..


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 15, 2012)

cajunman380 said:


> from Skullknight.net:
> 
> Berserk will be featured in YA #3, which will be released on January 27. It'll be on the cover and there'll be a poster as well (something by Miura on one side, something by Studio 4?C on the other).



Sa-weeeeet.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Jan 16, 2012)

Is it pretty much confirmed now that the movie won't feature Guts fighting the Snake Baron and The Count apostles? Not that it matters a great deal, but I just think everything --and that includes everything-- of importance from the manga should be included into the movie. The Count is one of my favorite apostles, too.

Wonder if Donovan will get some air-time.


----------



## Cromer (Jan 16, 2012)

Takamura Bear said:


> Is it pretty much confirmed now that the movie won't feature Guts fighting the Snake Baron and The Count apostles? Not that it matters a great deal, but I just think everything --and that includes everything-- of importance from the manga should be included into the movie. The Count is one of my favorite apostles, too.
> 
> *Wonder if Donovan will get some air-time*.




YOU HORRIBLE HORRIBLE PERSON!


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jan 17, 2012)

BERSERK Golden Age Arc I Egg of the Supreme Ruler: Original Soundtrack
2/1/2012
Music Composed by: Shiro Sagisu
$34.24

01.The Wrath Of God (part II)
02.Et Voici Guts!
03.Griffith's Dream
04.Des Cambrioleurs!?
05.Semper Invicta
06.Des Liens Solides
07.New Horizons
08.Obscurite des Victimes
09.La Bete Immense (part I)
10.Voix du Diable
11.La Bete Immense (part II)
12.The Sound of Tortured Souls
13.Pour L'Eternite (part II)
14.L'Amour Impitoyable
15.Jeux de Nobles
16.L'Amour Impitoyable (piano solo)
17.Blood and Guts
18.Avant la Tempete
19.Blood and Guts (closing credits)
20.Pour L'Eternite (part I)

Source: 

----------

Aria [SINGLE]
Susumu Hirasawa
2/4/2012
$...
-----------

AI - Independant
2/22/2012
$36.68

01.DANCE TOGETHER
02.INDEPENDENT WOMAN
03.HAPPINESS
04.UNBALANCE
05.FUTURISTIC LOVER
06.w/u
07.BEYOND YOUR DREAM
08.ONE LOVE
09.BEAUTIFUL THINGS - Berserk Film "ED Theme"
10.Letter In The Sky feat. The Jacksons

Source:


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jan 17, 2012)

Hmm, how long will this movie(s)? be?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jan 17, 2012)

Indignant Guile said:


> Hmm, how long will this movie(s)? be?



If I recall correctly each Film has a run time of either 90 Minutes or 2 Hours


----------



## Solon Solute (Jan 17, 2012)

Animation between Guts and Grif was nice, but it won't consistently be that good through out the entire film.

Also, the pacing will be ungodly bad with the set amount of films and film length. Berserk derserves much more attention to detail.


----------



## Bender (Jan 17, 2012)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> If I recall correctly each Film has a run time of either 90 Minutes or 2 Hours



*crosses fingers*

Please be two hours 

Please be two hours


----------



## reaperunique (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm eagerly awaiting a new chapter


----------



## SpaceMook (Jan 17, 2012)

I guess it's time to re-read the Golden Age over again. 

Hopefully the movie gets subbed ASAP.


----------



## David (Jan 18, 2012)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> [Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rHDVGT2AD5Y[/Youtube]



The animation's nice, but I'm definitely not digging the music.


----------



## lucid1 (Jan 18, 2012)

Don't understand why they're remaking this arc. And the music is very fuckin gay.


----------



## Tandaradei (Jan 18, 2012)

japanese people and their fucked up taste in music.


----------



## James (Jan 18, 2012)

Black Titan said:


> *crosses fingers*
> 
> Please be two hours
> 
> Please be two hours



No, the 3 movie run times are to be something like.

90 minutes, 100 minutes and 110. 

Roughly, it was posted in this thread a while  back.

EDIT: Or maybe 80, 90 and 100. I dunno.



> Don't understand why they're remaking this arc. And the music is very fuckin gay.



Do you get the concept that when you bring back a series after 10 years, you're aiming for a new audience as well as the small amount of people who seen the original one?

Also realizing that the original series doesn't set up well to randomly continue off from in a movie, after leaving the story at an odd point, missing out key characters, etc?

To make it a movie project, they needed to start again. To update for a modern audience, they needed to start again. To get characters like Puck and Skull Knight into the story sensibly, they needed to start again. And so on.


----------



## Fireball (Jan 18, 2012)

I just want to mention the "music" you here in that video is only the ending song. It's not going to kill you. The opening is written by Susumu Hirasawa and the rest is composed by Shirō Sagisu.


----------



## Cromer (Jan 19, 2012)

Well, Sagisu Shiro is a decent choice, I suppose.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 19, 2012)

Toast456 said:


> Don't understand why they're remaking this arc. And the music is very fuckin gay.





David said:


> The animation's nice, but I'm definitely not digging the music.






Tandaradei said:


> japanese people and their fucked up taste in music.




It's just the ending song, for all it's worth. You're not going to see it fuck up any scene from the actual movie.



Cromer said:


> Well, Sagisu Shiro is a decent choice, I suppose.



It's a perfect choice, actually. Even more so with Susumu Hirasawa doing the main theme.

And James, movies lengths go like this: 80, 100 and 110. 290 minutes total. Not the greatest length in the world but maybe they'll switch to OAV format after this trilogy and do a more comfortable adaptation.


----------



## wowfel (Jan 19, 2012)

So how long does it take for the movie to get subbed? does that take 6 moths 3 months? HOW LONG DOES IT TAKE!!!!!


----------



## Badalight (Jan 19, 2012)

wowfel said:


> So how long does it take for the movie to get subbed? does that take 6 moths 3 months? HOW LONG DOES IT TAKE!!!!!



In japan DVD's come out usually a year after they come out in theatres. Subbing cannot happen until the dvd comes out. After that it would probably take less than a month to actually sub it.

Anyway, you won't see it in 2012.


----------



## SpaceMook (Jan 19, 2012)

Badalight said:


> In japan DVD's come out usually a year after they come out in theatres. Subbing cannot happen until the dvd comes out. After that it would probably take less than a month to actually sub it.
> 
> Anyway, you won't see it in 2012.



Damn that sucks.


----------



## Bender (Jan 19, 2012)

Oh shit yeah I forgot about the movie coming out.  I wanna see the sub for it soon. If not that hopefully we can get summary of the movie (assuming the dialogue isn't like totally ripped from the manga). Also hopefully the have the gags of the manga like Guts saying to Griffith "Are you a homo?" :S


----------



## Badalight (Jan 20, 2012)

You won't see it soon.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jan 20, 2012)

The video site Nico Nico Douga (Japanese equivalent of YouTube, but does a little more), hosted a live stream earlier today featuring a bunch of new promotional material for the movie. They also received a phone call from Miura (!). According to Japanese site 2ch, Miura said that he's now seen the movie, and after it, thanked the director for it. Apparently there was also a short cartoon featuring the God Hand during the live stream. Unclear on the specifics of this. Will post more when I know more.

The stream will be available to premium members of Nico Nico Douga later next week. To be posted here: Ch.65 Premium membership costs about $5/month. I registered one just to get access to the video.  

A few other interesting things posted today by the Twitter duo:

-Movie director Toshiyuki Kubo praying to the God Hand: 
-Sign at the entrance to the Berserk Cafe in Shinjuku: 

Update: Oh! The video is available now! Watching. It's 2 hours. Will post screenshots of anything interesting. Watch this post as it develops. Right now they're playing a variation of the A.I. song, much longer than we've heard so far.

==================

1min: A.I.'s song plays along with the movie title.

3min: they cut to the long trailer

5min: japanese announcer addresses crowd and press going over the schedule for the event. Lots of flashes. Lots of press.

7min: they say they will bring out some of the cast, starting with Guts, also A.I.
they come out along with some guys in full armor. Announcer calls it: MIDDORANDO ARMA. (riiight, buddy)

8min: I couldn't be more pleased with the guy they chose for Guts. Much deeper, more resonant voice than in the original anime.

9min: He's talking about playing Guts. They joke about how his hairstyle is somewhat similar. 

12min: A.I. talks about Guts. No translation, obviously. She has a much more down-to-earth personality than these other marketing dweebs. It's refreshing.

14min: dudes in armor are looking agitated that they have to stand there for so long

16min: One of the armor dudes steps forward and opens his mask. Apparently it's a cast member, or someone important. Hard to tell.  Everyone laughs at his jokes.

20min: they pose for a photo, and they bring out the DRAGON SLAYER.

22min: It appears the significance of this event is that it's the premiere of their road show promotional tour for the movies. They're going to be doing a similar thing in cities across Japan. 

25min: they're wrapping up with this crew. wonder what's next.

27min: A.I. about to perform song live. Will record.

28min: Lyrics in the second verse, in English: "IF I HAD WIIIIINGS" 

30min: climax of the song is just after the part where the current YouTube clip cuts out. 

32min: Song concludes. They're taking a long break for press interviews. 

38min: They've relocated to the cafe where they're doing interviews with the director, producer, and some other dude. 

40min: Just realized, they're all drinking GUTS drink

42min: They're taking questions from Nico Nico users now, and the first one was something about why they chose to begin the saga where they did.  I can only tell this because theyre talking about "hen," the designator for arcs.

44min: Teasing some brief footage from the opening scene. A cannon ball strikes the side of a building, richoches off, hits where citizens are huddled together, debris fall, the walls shake, camera cuts to a shot of the Holy See insignia wobbling in place. Gotta say, pretty awesome.

47min: Talking about how the camera is used. More brief footage shown, still around the Bazuso fight.  This is a snippet of a long camera sweep around Guts. Doesn't look very natural. Very obviously a 3D model they're panning around, while Guts stays mostly stationary.

51min: About 8 minutes worth of nothing so far. Just them talking, and me with no Japanese comprehension.

53min: They show the full sequence of Casca attacking Guts. It's interesting. She approaches him on horseback, Guts has to change his guard because he realizes she has her sword drawn in one hand, and in her other hand has the crossbow aimed at him. So he turns his blade so the flat end faces her to guard against the arrow. Neat touch.

62min: More snippets of footage. This time from Guts emerging from his tent after the first duel with Griffith.  's carving a totem head.

64min: Griffith and Guts' second duel. Casca looks quite young, which is well done.

69min: Director talking about how they used motion capturing for the main cast during action scenes.

74min: Casca argues with Guts  after their first sortie against the Tudor army. "I'm not the same as I was before!" (conflating the dialogue between Guts/Casca/Griffith's scenes)

76min: Producers talking about how they worked with Miura. Obviously can't hear specifics.

78min: Remember that scene with Griffith standing on top of the castle, sword raised, triumphant, and how we were trying to determine what scene it was from? Well, it's just a sort of montage as nobles reflect on the Hawks' recent successes. It transitions into this scene, a castle setting, as dialogue from nobles plays over it.

94min: They bring out the DS and lay it across the laps of the director/producers.

106min: They're reviewing sketches or production cels, or at least, prototype cels of some sort. Interviewer guy is apparently a big Judo fan. Yells out: "JYUU-DOOOOOO?!" when they come across a folder labeled with his name.

108min: Ah, those sketches just before are keyframes for what the 3D animators base their models around. Example, they show Griffith's hand holding something invisible. It's because the hand is stationary 2D art, but the Beherit itself is a 3D model.

1:47:40: Miura on the phone. Yep. Actually, one of his assistants answered first. Then they went and got Miura.

1:53:20 Miura really likes dramatic pauses during these questions. The interviewer doesnt seem to know how to handle it.

1:54:42 Miura apparently praises the director, because the guy bows several times in appreciation.

1:57:15 Miura talking about individual characters. Gotta say it's a thrill to hear him say the names of Guts, Casca, Griffith.

1:59:21 Now Miura is talking about the God Hand. Goosebumps over here, folks.

2:04:10 Looks like they're wrapping up the show.

* Miura is working on the Manuscript for "The God Hand" Story Arc that will be released next year

Source:


----------



## Takamura Bear (Jan 20, 2012)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> * Miura is working on the Manuscript for "The God Hand" Story Arc that will be released next year
> 
> Source:



Mother of god. This is HUGE news for Berserk. 

I also found this in the link provided. I think it's a preview page for the next upcoming chapter.


----------



## Badalight (Jan 20, 2012)

lol they'll never get to elf land


----------



## forkandspoon (Jan 21, 2012)

Been rereading berserk .... still awesome but the release schedule on this manga blows hard.


----------



## Kronin (Jan 21, 2012)

Wow!!! Thanks for the info Hellrasinbrasin, there are really interesting  , I'm even more excited for the new anime and for the manga. 

Someone asked this before: as I thought, it was confirmed that Gambino will be present in the story through flashbacks of Guts. If you think about this, there are various episodes in the "Golden age" where Guts remember about his childhood, and in the end he retell everything of important that has happened to him in that period, probably in the anime his words will be accompanied by the relative images (although, of course, the manga it will be ever more complete).

*@ Badalight*: I thought that this chapter was of the same lenght of "Lost children", approximately three volumes, with an ending similar to the previous chapter: "Falconia" ends with Griffith entering in his capital; "Elf Island" end with the Seahorse landing on its shores, (probably with a final help of the merrows) but postponing the meeting with the elves (and the Caska's fate  ). After the interview of Miura, now i am certain of this, so I really think that this year we will see the death of the Sea God and the arrive of the group to the island; probably also one-two episodes of the next chapter.

EDIT: effectively a God-hand arc could mean various things, and not necesarrily an arc related to the direct members, as I thought beacuse now they are in the physical world. Maybe its past will be told by skullknight or king of elves as hypotized in Skullknight.net forum,


----------



## Bender (Jan 21, 2012)

Takamura Bear said:


> Mother of god. This is HUGE news for Berserk.
> 
> I also found this in the link provided. I think it's a preview page for the next upcoming chapter.



Is it just me or is the Berserker armor making Guts even more MONSTROUS?


----------



## Oceania (Jan 21, 2012)

Well remember when Guts first put on the armor? He lot a crap ton of blood and his hair turned white... I wonder how much more of his hair will turn white this time? Also Guts's body is going to be even more f*cked up than its ever been.


----------



## Ice Cream (Jan 22, 2012)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> * Miura is working on the Manuscript for "The God Hand" Story Arc that will be released next year
> 
> Source:





> he said their story would be shown soon enough
> 
> But he added that for him, "soon" can often mean a year. Apart from that, he's currently working on the manga's manuscript, and he said he draws around a page per day.



So he works on manuscripts a year in advance and can draw one page a day?...

Disappointed in how long it will take but at least its going to be worth the wait given his approach with the manga.



FormerAbyssalone said:


> Well remember when Guts first put on the armor? He lot a crap ton of blood and his hair turned white... I wonder how much more of his hair will turn white this time? Also Guts's body is going to be even more f*cked up than its ever been.



I wonder how Caska will react if she gets her sanity back and Guts is deformed beyond recognition.


----------



## Shrike (Jan 22, 2012)

［拡散希望］1月２７日発売のヤングアニマルNO.3にて、ベルセルク連載再開！！表 紙は三浦建太郎、描きおろしのガッツとグリフィス！！　そして、付録はベルセルクB２ ポスター！！　まさに、ベルセルク特大号！！　他にも企画満載。追って、色々お知らせ します！！


Basically, Berserk manga returns next week. 


The manga is resuming in Young Animal issue 3 going on sale 1/27. It also said there'd be a cover drawn by Miura and a poster and some other stuff about the movie. Seeing as it's the issue coming out before the movie premier. Just like Hellrasinbrasin said. And whomever found that pic.


----------



## Badalight (Jan 22, 2012)

Hopefully the chapter is a bit longer than the norm.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jan 22, 2012)

Very excited about all this Berserk related activity people


----------



## Ƶero (Jan 22, 2012)

Finally! I'm going to re-read the past few chapters since it's been a while.


----------



## hehey (Jan 22, 2012)

I would think its a little early in the story for a God Hand Arc, i mean come on Fantasia just started pretty much... got to go slay some dragons first.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jan 23, 2012)

Ƶero said:


> Finally! I'm going to re-read the past few chapters since it's been a while.



I usually re-read Berserk at least once a year, and it's still as fresh every time


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jan 23, 2012)

5-Minutes of Berserk Goodness is here

[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HNZNCd62XLc[/Youtube]


----------



## Forces (Jan 23, 2012)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> 5-Minutes of Berserk Goodness is here
> 
> [Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HNZNCd62XLc[/Youtube]



What the hell is this sorcery  


This made my night. I have higher hopes for the movie now.


----------



## Forces (Jan 26, 2012)

Is it just me or Guts looks way older in that trailer than in the manga when he fought Bazuso, Caska and Griffith?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jan 26, 2012)

And here's a piece of the Golden Age Arc Trilogy Music

[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V9Xw6xDu14c[/Youtube]


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jan 26, 2012)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> And here's a piece of the Golden Age Arc Trilogy Music
> 
> [Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V9Xw6xDu14c[/Youtube]



I actually like it


----------



## Ansem1013 (Jan 27, 2012)

anybody have any idea what these will be rated? I'm curious how graphic the 3rd movie will be...


----------



## Forces (Jan 27, 2012)

Ansem1013 said:


> anybody have any idea what these will be rated? I'm curious how graphic the 3rd movie will be...



+3                     .


----------



## Forces (Jan 27, 2012)

The new interviews are out

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vrKMbSJ6j1g&feature=context&context=G22ff346FAAAAAAAAAAA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d86TfJgQpv8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJ02HUNXp4M&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LhDSf9IQAlg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## _Claire_ (Jan 27, 2012)

Fireball said:


> RAW Episode 326
> 
> Link removed



The art in this chap is absolutely STELLAR!


----------



## Higawa (Jan 28, 2012)

The only thing I really want to be translated in that chap is the date for the next chap


----------



## aegon (Jan 28, 2012)

Higawa said:


> The only thing I really want to be translated in that chap is the date for the next chap



the image is distorted so not 100% sure but it should say that berserk will be in the next animal young issue, that is 2 weeks from now


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jan 28, 2012)

I really hope it is in the next YA


----------



## Ansem1013 (Jan 28, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can find better quality scans of early Berserk? I've been reading it on spectrum nexus, but the quality isn't that great imo. Wondering if there are nicer scans and a better translation anywhere before I get farther into the series (currently at volume 17 )


----------



## Fireball (Jan 28, 2012)

aegon said:


> the image is distorted so not 100% sure but it should say that berserk will be in the next animal young issue, that is 2 weeks from now



That is correct. February 10 to be precise.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi everyone! 
Chapter 326 spoilers are out!
hair though

Oh and -subscribes-


----------



## Forces (Jan 29, 2012)

Ansem1013 said:


> Does anyone know where I can find better quality scans of early Berserk? I've been reading it on spectrum nexus, but the quality isn't that great imo. Wondering if there are nicer scans and a better translation anywhere before I get farther into the series (currently at volume 17 )



For volume 17 till the last chapter? RHS' Chapter 350  easily
HQ scans, pretty good translations


----------



## Takamura Bear (Jan 29, 2012)

And just what might this be?


----------



## Ƶero (Jan 29, 2012)

Takamura Bear said:


> And just what might this be?



OMG a Berserk game for the PS3? 

As much as I'd love that, the guy on the pic looks nothing like Guts.....


----------



## Forces (Jan 29, 2012)

Takamura Bear said:


> And just what might this be?



Link doesn't open. Why couldn't you just show it here


----------



## Ƶero (Jan 29, 2012)

His face looks really off


----------



## Forces (Jan 29, 2012)

Ƶero said:


> His face looks really off



Maybe if they made it blonde and gave him sunglasses he'd look more like the manga Guts.


----------



## Ƶero (Jan 29, 2012)

SuperVegetto said:


> Maybe if they made it blonde and gave him sunglasses he'd look more like the manga Guts.



Nah, you forgot the goatee and clown nose.


----------



## Shrike (Jan 29, 2012)

David said:


> because I actually hated the old Berserk Soundtrack.



What the fuck, what? No seriously.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 29, 2012)

Takamura Bear said:


> And just what might this be?



Dragon's Dogma. Action Adventure Capcom game that has bonus Berserk characters and items. Made by the Devil May Cry team.

Sa-weeeeeeeeeeeet.


----------



## blueframe01 (Jan 29, 2012)

omg wtf did they do to Guts.. sure as hell doesn't look like him


----------



## Forces (Jan 29, 2012)

Imma just quote this post of an administrator of Skullknight forum



> Chica Umino, which some of you may remember as the author of March Lion, has posted a long review of the movie on Twitter. In short, she says that because Miura is a very good friend and an esteemed colleague of hers, she was a bit apprehensive and negative about the prospect of a movie, like other Berserk fans. She was afraid they wouldn't do it justice, and didn't want to see his life's work be treated badly. But after seeing it she's pleased. She's pretty enthusiastic about it overall, and says Miura himself wore a "strange smile" and seemed proud of the movie.


----------



## Magic (Jan 29, 2012)

Lol "strange smile"
Well I look forward to it....it looks beautiful.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Jan 29, 2012)

SuperVegetto said:


> Imma just quote this post of an administrator of Skullknight forum



I don't know how anyone so adept to detail like Miura is, can be happy with the mediocrity shown in the videos, especially the awful CGI.


Is he just being polite, or his standards are beating a new low? I mean, someone who draws like he does, can't have low standards, but i don't understand how can anyone be happy with such crap trailers we've seen.


Berserk sure deserves better. If you're making a movie about it, do it all the way, don't do a half assed job.


----------



## Magic (Jan 29, 2012)

Krauser Joestar said:


> I don't know how anyone so adept to detail like Miura is, can be happy with the mediocrity shown in the videos, especially the awful CGI.
> 
> 
> Is he just being polite, or his standards are beating a new low? I mean, someone who draws like he does, can't have low standards, but i don't understand how can anyone be happy with such crap trailers we've seen.
> ...



10 hour+ film. 
let's be realistic....that is not happening.


----------



## Badalight (Jan 29, 2012)

blueframe01 said:


> omg wtf did they do to Guts.. sure as hell doesn't look like him



It's not a Berserk game. Read the thread  They are bonus outfits for a game called Dragon's Dogma.




Krauser Joestar said:


> I don't know how anyone so adept to detail like Miura is, can be happy with the mediocrity shown in the videos, especially the awful CGI.
> 
> 
> Is he just being polite, or his standards are beating a new low? I mean, someone who draws like he does, can't have low standards, but i don't understand how can anyone be happy with such crap trailers we've seen.
> ...



lol you serious? This is Warner Brothers. You can't get any higher budget than this without turning the movies into a giant money sink.


----------



## Forces (Jan 29, 2012)

You can't judge the movie without seeing it yet. Trailers don't show shit.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Jan 29, 2012)

I can judge the animation and visuals from trailers, that for the most part, look quite bad.

The non movement scenes look cool, but any little thing evolving fighting seems horrible.


I know this is supossed to be a big project, but there's no excuses to some of the stuff we've seen from the trailers. Guts vs Caska looks like dog's vomit. Don't let all this rant upset you, this is just how i feel.


----------



## Magic (Jan 29, 2012)

Yeah being pessimistic isn't a crime.  Other fans have complained so you are not alone in your qualms.


----------



## Forces (Jan 29, 2012)

I was pessimistic too. But that was because of censoring and I thought they were gonna leave A LOT of things out. But I re-read the Golden Age arc again and if they show Guts' childhood in flashbacks, they can pretty much put most stuff from the manga in the movies.  So not worried. As for censoring, that leaked pic from 2008 was it, when Guts killed 100 people, is something that made me less pessimistic about it. I mean the bodies were all cut in half. 


Btw,  I think they were doing this project since LONG ago. The chapters after eclipse are likely animated, because 

Or is that when the third movie is supposed to end?


p.s CGI on scenes that aren't all sunshine and bright, look pretty well. Like Guts vs Julius in the interview, that was fucking awesome. Can't tell if it was CGI or not, but I know that I liked that shit.


----------



## Magic (Jan 29, 2012)

Yeah the movies probably go up until a little after the eclipse.


----------



## Badalight (Jan 29, 2012)

You think the movie looks bad? You're wrong.

Perhaps you think the CGI looks bad, and yes it is low quality in comparison to america's CGI, but for Japan that's top tier.

Aside from the CGI, the actual animation is beautiful. Look at remchu's sig. If you say THAT is bad then I don't know what to tell you. You'll only find better in movies like redline.

Also I am praying that they include the Wyald fight.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Jan 29, 2012)

Loos like the Berserk move already came out in 1967. Miura really does plan things years in advance. 



And didn't one of the video previews show a glimpse of Griffith at the hill of swords? At least that was my impression judging from his appearance and the imagery in the background.


----------



## Magic (Jan 29, 2012)

oh shit that is ressurected G....


----------



## Forces (Jan 29, 2012)

Takamura Bear said:


> Loos like the Berserk move already came out in 1967. Miura really does plan things years in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> And didn't one of the video previews show a glimpse of Griffith at the hill of swords? At least that was my impression judging from his appearance and the imagery in the background.



Probably. But doubt it's gonna appear on the last movie. They probably have already animated what's after Golden Age arc. This is a project to adopt the whole manga after all.


----------



## cajunman380 (Jan 29, 2012)

Nothing really just an ahhh or something of the sort. Remmeber this is Casca who had mentally regressed. Most of her speech is like baby talk.


----------



## Magic (Jan 29, 2012)

Lol speech bubbles for current Casca....

might as well add baby sounds.


----------



## Badalight (Jan 29, 2012)

"herp derp"


----------



## James (Jan 29, 2012)

SuperVegetto said:


> I was pessimistic too. But that was because of censoring and I thought they were gonna leave A LOT of things out. But I re-read the Golden Age arc again and if they show Guts' childhood in flashbacks, they can pretty much put most stuff from the manga in the movies.  So not worried. As for censoring, that leaked pic from 2008 was it, when Guts killed 100 people, is something that made me less pessimistic about it. I mean the bodies were all cut in half.
> 
> 
> Btw,  I think they were doing this project since LONG ago. The chapters after eclipse are likely animated, because
> ...



You're missing something.

Those screens are from what was almost guaranteed to just be the initial pilot video to try and sell the project, i.e. like a little collection of pics/presentation that was to show the idea of doing a new Berserk anime.

They are from long ago, it wouldnt be surprising at all if those were made before the project was confirmed as movies to the studio, or anything really was firmly set into stone.

I dont think much can be gauged about the movies from those screens, either censoring wise or where the movies go up to.


----------



## Ansem1013 (Jan 29, 2012)

cajunman380 said:


> Nothing really just an ahhh or something of the sort. Remmeber this is Casca who had mentally regressed. Most of her speech is like baby talk.



okay, I was hoping she had recovered at least a little since the end of the flashback. Oh well


----------



## Takamura Bear (Jan 29, 2012)

Do you think they will still show the scene where the King tries to rape his daughter? 

That was fucking messed up in the manga. Om Nom Nom Nom.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 29, 2012)

Well, CGI Zodd looks leagues better than he did in the original leaks and teaser video. He actually has fur now.

Still not a fan of the overuse of CGI though.


----------



## Noitora (Jan 29, 2012)

Indeed, Zodd looks outstanding.


----------



## Bender (Jan 29, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Well, CGI Zodd looks leagues better than he did in the original leaks and teaser video. He actually has fur now.



Zodd looks trillion times more bad ass than he did in the original anime.



> Still not a fan of the overuse of CGI though.



Agreed


----------



## Noitora (Jan 29, 2012)

I think this CGI will awaken a new age of anime. It looks amazing to me, and I'm very interested to see it all in the works.


----------



## Magic (Jan 29, 2012)

Takamura Bear said:


> Do you think they will still show the scene where the King tries to rape his daughter?
> 
> That was fucking messed up in the manga. Om Nom Nom Nom.


----------



## Bender (Jan 29, 2012)

Indeed the rape scenes added to the series gory nature. Keep it in dammit.


----------



## Badalight (Jan 29, 2012)

Oh god I just noticed I've been agreeing with SuperVegetto.


----------



## Magic (Jan 29, 2012)

Ansem1013 said:


> okay, I was hoping she had recovered at least a little since the end of the flashback. Oh well



One does not simply recover from mass demon rape.


----------



## Ice Cream (Jan 29, 2012)

RemChu said:


> One does not simply recover from mass demon rape.



I wouldn't call it mass rape since it was just femto.

If the other demons got a turn than we wouldn't have much of a story right now.


----------



## Magic (Jan 29, 2012)

Ice Cream said:


> I wouldn't call it mass rape since it was just femto.
> 
> If the other demons got a turn than we wouldn't have much of a story right now.



I could have sworn we saw the other demons holding her up with all their phalic body parts directed at her.... :ho


----------



## Ice Cream (Jan 29, 2012)

RemChu said:


> I could have sworn we saw the other demons holding her up with all their phalic body parts directed at her.... :ho



True but there would have panels showing blood all over a dead caska afterwards. 

I'm sure slan had a lot fun though.


----------



## James (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm pretty sure they tightened up laws on showing rape in anime or something in Japan? So I don't know how likely it is to happen.

Although then again it might depend on the context. Berserk never glorifies rape, it's always something horrendous.

Still, scenes I'm confident we wont ever get, just because they seem too explicit.

-Full Gutts childhood scene (and honestly I'd rather not see it)
-King and Charlotte (I couldnt believe this even happened originally)
-Farnese and the horse (wtf?)
-PAGAN ORGY (unless heavily censored)
-TROLL RAPE ORGY

Probably others that I cant remember.


----------



## Ansem1013 (Jan 30, 2012)

Ice Cream said:


> I wouldn't call it mass rape since it was just femto.
> 
> If the other demons got a turn than we wouldn't have much of a story right now.



these don't imply rape?

example A

example B

example C


----------



## Magic (Jan 30, 2012)

James said:


> I'm pretty sure they tightened up laws on showing rape in anime or something in Japan? So I don't know how likely it is to happen.
> 
> Although then again it might depend on the context. Berserk never glorifies rape, it's always something horrendous.
> 
> ...



To be fair the king and charlotte one wasnt too graphic and is kinda a parody of real life king/dynasty shit where they try to keep the bloodline pure through i*c*st.


----------



## Magic (Jan 30, 2012)

beautiful. song everyone hated in the trailer, yet now likes 
I got chills down my spine when she went for that high note or whatever.


----------



## Magic (Jan 30, 2012)

HAVING A GOOD TIME

james that amv....if i wasnt 24'd id rep.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 30, 2012)

Ansem1013 said:


> these don't imply rape?
> 
> example A
> 
> ...



Wow, they tore her up. 

I kinda wish she would have turned into an evil nympho but that would just be utterly retarded plotwise.



Bender said:


> Zodd looks trillion times more bad ass than he did in the original anime.



He just looks like an over sized house cat in the 90s anime.


----------



## Magic (Jan 30, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> Wow, they tore her up.
> 
> I kinda wish she would have turned into an evil nympho but that would just be utterly retarded plotwise.



TEAR HER UP JUST LIKE GRIFFITH DID


----------



## Ansem1013 (Jan 30, 2012)

okay, can someone explain this a little better:


*Spoiler*: __ 





			
				Skullknight said:
			
		

> (About the God Hand) Those people can exist anywhere in the world. As long as any human has a strong thought, they can be anywhere. But at the same time, if there's a place where the mind is too strong, they cannot bring their bodies with them. Therefore, you can also say that they don't exist in anywhere.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...






Starts here and goes on to the next page if you would like to read it within it's context some.

I kind of get what he's saying, but at the same time, I'm a little lost


----------



## Magic (Jan 30, 2012)

Well the god hand exist within strong emotions particularly negative ones since they draw their power from the collective unconscious of humanity. They are not to be acknowledged or seen by mere mortal humans simply because of their transcended spiritual nature of being Gods. I guess you can say a human mind won't be able to detect them but they are still around us and technically in us? *it raises the question, are humans innately evil? or good (since we saw femto commenting in the darkest darkness there is light or some bull shit)*

The mind can't be too strong, you would have to be in an astral state or somewhere crazy like a border land for them to exist and you to see them....for example we see many spirits safely surrounding caska without harming her (she is insane) yet Guts who has his sanity still is attacked viciously when spirits come for him....

oh and furthermore the new arc changes everything. It is kind of ironic but there are people today who think 2012 mayan shit will result in something like Fantasia arc in berserk, where magic becomes real or humans transcend into some higher level thinking mumbo jumbo. I always found it funny but the manga draws upon many philosophies and religions....Like Griffith pretty much reminds me of any Messiah type religious figure, except for the evilness and there are people who actually believe there is a collective unconscious that exists and that collective unconscious could be god.


----------



## Ansem1013 (Jan 30, 2012)

RemChu said:


> Well the god hand exist within strong emotions particularly negative ones since they draw their power from the collective unconscious of humanity. They are not to be acknowledged or seen by mere mortal humans simply because of their transcended spiritual nature of being Gods. I guess you can say a human mind won't be able to detect them but they are still around us and technically in us? *it raises the question, are humans innately evil? or good (since we saw femto commenting in the darkest darkness there is light or some bull shit)*
> 
> The mind can't be too strong, you would have to be in an astral state or somewhere crazy like a border land for them to exist and you to see them....for example we see many spirits safely surrounding caska without harming her (she is insane) yet Guts who has his sanity still is attacked viciously when spirits come for him....
> 
> oh and furthermore the new arc changes everything. It is kind of ironic but there are people today who think 2012 mayan shit will result in something like Fantasia arc in berserk, where magic becomes real or humans transcend into some higher level thinking mumbo jumbo. I always found it funny but the manga draws upon many philosophies and religions....Like Griffith pretty much reminds me of any Messiah type religious figure, except for the evilness and there are people who actually believe there is a collective unconscious that exists and that collective unconscious could be god.


wow, okay. 

I have a question about Caska though. You say she wasn't being attacked due to her state of mind, but here and here it appears that she is being protected by her and guts dead kid. I also got the impression the child was helping guts since he "warned" him that Caska was in danger here and on the following page. Was I misreading that?

I have another question too, but I'll hold off on that until I finish this arc.


----------



## Oceania (Jan 30, 2012)

Soooooo chapter out yet or what?


----------



## Ice Cream (Jan 30, 2012)

Ansem1013 said:


> these don't imply rape?
> 
> example A
> 
> ...



But was she ever shown to be penetrated?

Check the page after your examples A and B.
The demon stopped right after noticing the god hand and she would have been impaled if it actually occurred.

Check the pages before and after example C, its Guts' dark imagination of Caska's ordeal.

Femto was the only demon to rape Caska.


----------



## Ice Cream (Jan 31, 2012)

RemChu said:


> u can see blood coming out of her vagina before Femto gets her right?



No, that happens during the scenes with femto.

There's a panel focusing on it when it begins.



James said:


> I'm pretty sure they tightened up laws on showing rape in anime or something in Japan? So I don't know how likely it is to happen.
> 
> Although then again it might depend on the context. Berserk never glorifies rape, it's always something horrendous.
> 
> ...



Guts childhood trauma explains why he didn't like to be touched so that's alright depending how they show it.

Out of that list, I don't mind having the farnese/horse and the troll rape being removed. The pagan orgy was a good focus on slan so that should have some parts censored.


----------



## Magic (Jan 31, 2012)

*barfs* I'll take your word on it uck face


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 31, 2012)

horse rapist and all the orgies should stay in. i don't get the big deal about censoring animated sex. Its art at the end of the day. I don't want them to omit or censor Caska/Femto either but i can already get the vibe from this product that they won't even explore a bit of it.

 And i can bet if they are going to censor the rape and sex that they will cut down a lot of the gore and violence too. 

Too much to ask for a fully uncut animated series i guess. Animation is still seen as a childish medium.


----------



## Muk (Jan 31, 2012)

any news on the new chapter?


----------



## Badalight (Jan 31, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> horse rapist and all the orgies should stay in. i don't get the big deal about censoring animated sex. Its art at the end of the day. I don't want them to omit or censor Caska/Femto either but i can already get the vibe from this product that they won't even explore a bit of it.
> 
> And i can bet if they are going to censor the rape and sex that they will cut down a lot of the gore and violence too.
> 
> Too much to ask for a fully uncut animated series i guess. Animation is still seen as a childish medium.



Japan has certain laws in place. There's no way you can show that stuff uncensored on tv, especially if you want to keep the rating down as low as possible opening it up to more viewers.


----------



## Forces (Jan 31, 2012)

Badalight said:


> Japan has certain laws in place. There's no way you can show that stuff uncensored on tv, especially if you want to keep the rating down as low as possible opening it up to more viewers.



If you can show porn on TV why not Berserk? Just make it 18+ and there's no big deal. It is MEANT to be 18+, if they did a good job, it will be.


----------



## seastone (Jan 31, 2012)

Personally I think the anime adaptation of Berserk did the right amount of censoring for the Caska/Femto. It still brought the point across without being so graphic. It didn't show that much nor was there was audio to hear outside Guts' yelling but it left enough to the imagination to convey how horrible it was. I hope the move makers go in a similar direction. 

However graphic scenes is not what makes Berserk great. It is not going to be a big lost if there is less blood, rape and gore in the movie compared to the manga. What I am more concerned about is the trimming down of story and character development. 

For example what they have to cut out due to time restrictions. Like how the trailers didn't show any hint of Guts' childhood. His relationship to Gabino is important in understanding Guts. Unlike the anime did where it was told in flashbacks, that is not something that should be trimmed down. 


Although I could see movie have an "extended or uncensored" version when it gets released on Blu-Ray or DVD.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 31, 2012)

I thought it was a movie adaption anyway? I didn't think they were going to be making a new TV series due to the massive budget a decent Berserk anime would take.


----------



## seastone (Jan 31, 2012)

Yeah it is a movie adaptation. Hence my concern that vital scenes could be rushed or trimmed down.


----------



## Forces (Jan 31, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> I thought it was a movie adaption anyway? I didn't think they were going to be making a new TV series due to the massive budget a decent Berserk anime would take.



They are starting with a movie trilogy. They're going to adapt the whole manga.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 31, 2012)

SuperVegetto said:


> They are starting with a movie trilogy. They're going to adapt the whole manga.



So they're probably working on the episodes right now while another group is doing the movies? That's smart. We'll have a ton of episodes ready by the time the 3 movies come out and finish. 

Guessing they come out right after each other like the LOTR movies the TV series will have 3 years worth of episodes to air or at least somewhere around 1 and a half.

Depending on the budget they use for each episode. If its the entire manga i can't help but imagine it getting shonen jump anime adaptions average treatment. I might not mind TOO much if the music, pacing, storytelling general art direction and key fight scenes are all well done.


----------



## Forces (Jan 31, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> So they're probably working on the episodes right now while another group is doing the movies? That's smart. We'll have a ton of episodes ready by the time the 3 movies come out and finish.
> 
> Guessing they come out right after each other like the LOTR movies the TV series will have 3 years worth of episodes to air or at least somewhere around 1 and a half.
> 
> Depending on the budget they use for each episode. If its the entire manga i can't help but imagine it getting shonen jump anime adaptions average treatment. I might not mind TOO much if the music, pacing, storytelling general art direction and key fight scenes are all well done.



Maybe they'll make OVA's. And it doesn't mean there'll be a different studio. They might cooperate, but I believe that Studio Four grades Celcius is gonna make the whole project. Anyway this is what I just saw in animenewsnetwork "Update: Director Hiroyuki Kitakubo wrote in his Twitter account on Tuesday that he heard that 4[blank]C is making Berserk as a full-CG anime. He added that [blank]?C might be attempting to make an in-house motion capture studio. He prefaced his comments by saying that he apologizes in advance if someone considers what he posts to be confidential information. Thanks, braves."

IF he is right then... there are gonna be many upset people lol.


Oh and they are gonna have budget. Unlike weekly shonen mangas that  get anime adaptions 2-3 years after the manga's started, This project started when Berserk was around 20 years old and sold 30+ million copies.  Shonen mangas don't have that kind of sale by the time they get an anime.  Not to mention that if the movies become successful, the budget is gonna be excellent.


----------



## Muk (Jan 31, 2012)

spanish scan is already out 

why is there no english scan


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 31, 2012)

An all CG anime would be terrible. I'd have to wait and see because i am a fan of the old ReBoot series which was all CG but i don't think that can work for Berserk or look good.


----------



## Magic (Jan 31, 2012)

Muk said:


> *spanish scan is already out *
> 
> why is there no english scan



puta. they got their priorities straight. =[


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jan 31, 2012)

SuperVegetto said:


> They are starting with a movie trilogy. *They're going to adapt the whole manga.*


I don't think this has been confirmed other than the leak pics that showed scenes of the Retribution Arc that came out a few years ago which most people dismissed as fake the producers haven't outright come out and stated that they're going to cover the entire manga after they're done with the movies. If the movies are successful than that'll be enough motivation to cover the rest of the manga whether in the same format or in OVAs


----------



## Varg (Jan 31, 2012)

Judge Fudge said:


> I don't think this has been confirmed other than the leak pics that showed scenes of the Retribution Arc that came out a few years ago which most people dismissed as fake the producers haven't outright come out and stated that they're going to cover the entire manga after they're done with the movies. If the movies are successful than that'll be enough motivation to cover the rest of the manga whether in the same format or in OVAs


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jan 31, 2012)

Wouldn't necessarily trust that article 


> _*the 2011 film* will be the first part of a project that will adapt the entire story from Kentarou Miura's manga_.




As far as I'm concern there's nothing beyond the three films this year unless they confirm more


----------



## Forces (Jan 31, 2012)

Judge Fudge said:


> Wouldn't necessarily trust that article
> *the 2011 film* will be the first part of a project that will adapt the entire story from Kentarou Miura's manga.




As far as I'm concern there's nothing beyond the three films this year unless they confirm more[/QUOTE]

Dude, on every anime site or wiki or such, it says it's gonna adept the whole manga. That's about sure now. The Saga project, is gonna last over a DECADE. That pretty much confirms it.


----------



## ZE (Jan 31, 2012)

Judge Fudge said:


> Wouldn't necessarily trust that article
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I'm concern there's nothing beyond the three films this year unless they confirm more



This is what it says in anidb:

"A new animation project of Berserk, animated by Studio 4C and said to be very CG heavy. The project will have multiple movies covering the whole manga and will last more than a decade."


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jan 31, 2012)

SuperVegetto said:


> Dude, on every anime site or wiki or such, it says it's gonna adept the whole manga. That's about sure now. The Saga project, is gonna last over a DECADE. That pretty much confirms it.



Yeah..never trust wikipedia as a accurate source of information and the majority of the anime sites I've seen only list the trilogy as the project itself and nothing beyond that and it doesn't help that the ANN was posted before it was revealed that it would be a trilogy. If you have an actual valid source that states they're gonna adapt the entire manga I'd appreciate it


ZE said:


> This is what it says in anidb:
> 
> "A new animation project of Berserk, animated by Studio 4C and said to be very CG heavy. The project will have multiple movies covering the whole manga and will last more than a decade."



Okay, thanks.


----------



## Forces (Jan 31, 2012)

Judge Fudge said:


> Yeah..never trust wikipedia as a accurate source of information and the majority of the anime sites I've seen only list the trilogy as the project itself and nothing beyond that and it doesn't help that the ANN was posted before it was revealed that it would be a trilogy. If you have an actual valid source that states they're gonna adapt the entire manga I'd appreciate it
> 
> 
> Okay, thanks.



Sigh... It is confirmed to adapt the whole manga and the project lasting more than a decade. You know what? Fine. I'm not gonna say anything more, later when the movies are over and you'll be watching whatever comes after it, more movies, OVA's or TV series, you'll see I was right.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jan 31, 2012)

SuperVegetto said:


> You know what? Fine. I'm not gonna say anything more, later when the movies are over and you'll be watching whatever comes after it, more movies, OVA's or TV series, you'll see I was right.


I never said that they weren't gonna adapt more it's just that the trilogy for this year is the only thing that's been confirmed thus far, if they adapt everything after Golden Age Arc then they'll most likely announce the next set of movies or OVAs


----------



## Forces (Jan 31, 2012)

Judge Fudge said:


> I never said that they weren't gonna adapt more it's just that the trilogy for this year is the only thing that's been confirmed thus far, if they adapt everything after Golden Age Arc then they'll most likely announce the next set of movies or OVAs



Nope. It's confirmed that the whole manga is gonna be animated. Even the leaked pics proved that before it was announced. Retarded Caska, Puck, that proved it. Even if you doubt it now, after it's common sense, explain Griffith at the Hill of the Swords in the short trailers and the 40 seconds one.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jan 31, 2012)

SuperVegetto said:


> Nope. It's confirmed that the whole manga is gonna be animated.


Again. Where is your link that states the this, infact show me a link that gives titles of the movies that'll be released after the Golden Age arc films then


SuperVegetto said:


> Even the leaked pics proved that before it was announced. Retarded Caska, Puck, that proved it.


Leaked=/=confirmation
I already brought that up but you're still not listening 


SuperVegetto said:


> Even if you doubt it now, after it's common sense, explain Griffith at the Hill of the Swords in the short trailers and the 40 seconds one.


Unless you're from the future we don't know how much each film will cover or whether they'll be changes from the original source to fit it, there's already confirmed changes from the manga in the first film already.


----------



## Badalight (Jan 31, 2012)

SuperVegetto said:


> If you can show porn on TV why not Berserk? Just make it 18+ and there's no big deal. It is MEANT to be 18+, if they did a good job, it will be.



You can't straight up show porn on TV. Definitely not in Japan whose censorship laws continue to get more strict.

Besides, they would not make any money if it was aimed strictly for adults. They arn't going to "kidify" it, but they're going to cut back where they can.



SuperVegetto said:


> Nope. It's confirmed that the whole manga is gonna be animated. Even the leaked pics proved that before it was announced. Retarded Caska, Puck, that proved it. Even if you doubt it now, after it's common sense, explain Griffith at the Hill of the Swords in the short trailers and the 40 seconds one.



Few problems with this.

1. Those were pilot pictures you're talking about. The were likely done before animation had even gotten off the ground for the first 3 movies. They simply animated random scenes to show the project off. This is very common.

2. If the first 3 movies do bad, they may not finish the adaption.

Yeah that current PLAN is to complete the series, but let's not say it's set in stone yet.


----------



## Magic (Jan 31, 2012)

the manga still has to be completed thought right

RIGHT!?

=O.o?


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 31, 2012)

Badalight said:


> Besides, they would not make any money if it was aimed strictly for adults. t.



You don't know that.


----------



## Magic (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm pretty sure the entire fan base right now is Adults/teens.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jan 31, 2012)

Has the first film been given a rating yet?


----------



## Badalight (Jan 31, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> You don't know that.



It's simple. 

A wider target audience = more people going to see it = film earns more money.

That's a fact.

They've spent a lot of money on these films. Japanese films in general don't ever high high budgets, especially not animated ones. There are exceptions like Miyazaki and such but you get the point. They are going to tone things down so more people can see it, that's obvious.


----------



## Bender (Jan 31, 2012)

Badalight said:


> You can't straight up show porn on TV. Definitely not in Japan whose censorship laws continue to get more strict.





> Besides, they would not make any money if it was aimed strictly for adults.



And yet Berserk has sold over a billion books even though "it aims for adults" as you said. The same is said for Black Lagoon with it's adult theme. Also HBO's "The Wire" is heavy with sexual content, profanity, and violence and yet it's made a shit ton of cash.

Not everything needs to be watered down just for it to be shown on television. When what's his face was told about banning stuff he meat lolicons. Berserk is in no way lolicon material nor does it have characters that can be considered lolicons. Also Berserk is printed in a monthly magazine that is daily adult comics. 

The only reason shows like Naruto, Bleach, and One Piece are bowdlerized in their animated adaptations is because their audience are supposed to be varied rather than towards a single group.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jan 31, 2012)

Bender said:


> And yet Berserk has sold *over a billion books* even though "it aims for adults" as you said. The same is said for Black Lagoon with it's adult theme. Also HBO's "The Wire" is heavy with sexual content, profanity, and violence and yet it's made a shit ton of cash.



Actually as of November 2010, the manga has sold 24 million volumes in Japan and 7 million overseas it's also been in publications for 22 years but that's beside the point.



Bender said:


> Not everything needs to be watered down just for it to be shown on television. When what's his face was told about banning stuff he meat lolicons. Berserk is in no way lolicon material nor does it have characters that can be considered lolicons. Also Berserk is printed in a monthly magazine that is daily adult comics.


Even the first Berserk anime was watered down in comparison to the manga and there's already reports stating that Gut's childhood won't make it in the movie. Fact is it's gonna be considerably watered down in comparison to the manga especially if Warner Bros. is gonna distribute it to other countries, the same thing happened recently to Mardock Scramble in which the sex had to be toned down when it was distributed outside Japan


----------



## Bender (Jan 31, 2012)

Judge Fudge said:


> Actually as of November 2010, the manga has sold 24 million volumes in Japan and 7 million overseas it's also been in publications for 22 years but that's beside the point.



Eh, I wasn't able to think of the specific number.



> Even the first Berserk anime was watered down in comparison to the manga and there's already reports stating that Gut's childhood won't make it in the movie.



I was afraid of that. So does that mean they're going to take out Guts love-making scene with Casca?  That's so unfair they show Biggie and Lil kim's love-making scene in the movie "Notorious" and yet they can't show Guts childhood? I mean they showed Seras's mother being raped in Hellsing OVA 7. Or is Hollywood going to say that Hellsing is considerably less violent and sexual than Berserk(although less sexual yeah).  



> Fact is it's gonna be considerably watered down in comparison to the manga especially if Warner Bros. is gonna distribute it to other countries, the same thing happened recently to Mardock Scramble in which the sex had to be toned down when it was distributed outside Japan



Warner Bros is going to cut that out?  Even though they had that major nudey sex scene in 300 and probably have plenty of other gritty flicks?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jan 31, 2012)

Bender said:


> I was afraid of that. So does that mean they're going to take out Guts love-making scene with Casca?  That's so unfair they show Biggie and Lil kim's love-making scene in the movie "Notorious" and yet they can't show Guts childhood? I mean they showed Seras's mother being raped in Hellsing OVA 7. Or is Hollywood going to say that Hellsing is considerably less violent and sexual than Berserk(although less sexual yeah).


They'll probably make it more tasteful or some shit similar to the first anime also Hellsing isn't being distributed by some big time corporation like Warner Bros so it doesn't have any trouble depicting such graphic scenes since there's already a limited audience for it in comparison to Berserk which has a much wider audience in mind




Bender said:


> Warner Bros is going to cut that out?  Even though they had that major nudey sex scene in 300 and probably have plenty of other gritty flicks?


I can see why they would tone it down to avoid controversy from the ever so quick to judge "all anime is hentai" folk ultra violent anime movies seem to attract. I'm personally impartial for sex and nudity so it doesn't effect me so it makes all the more sense why they should do it I mean those Gantz live action movies were completely toned down from the manga but they winded up being huge successes in Japan regardless and increased sales of the manga as well if the same thing happens to the Berserk films I'm all for it because it just means more along the way


----------



## Judge Fudge (Feb 1, 2012)

Don't know if late or early, but new Beruseruku is out.

Ch.74


----------



## Forces (Feb 1, 2012)

Animenewsnetwork is like BBC or CNN of anime. It is confirmed they're doing the whole manga.


----------



## Forces (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## Charade You Are (Feb 1, 2012)

Judge Fudge said:


> Don't know if late or early, but new Beruseruku is out.
> 
> Ch.74



That cliffhanger....


----------



## Ansem1013 (Feb 1, 2012)

SuperVegetto said:


> Animenewsnetwork is like BBC or CNN of anime. *It is confirmed they're doing the whole manga.*



does that imply an ending to the manga soonish?


----------



## Kronin (Feb 1, 2012)

Ansem1013 said:


> does that imply an ending to the manga soonish?



No, the same producers of the anime have said that this project will last ten years, but I'm sure that the manga will take at least 15 years to reach the ending.


----------



## Forces (Feb 1, 2012)

Ansem1013 said:


> does that imply an ending to the manga soonish?



The project's gonna be over a decade, so manga too.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Feb 1, 2012)

SuperVegetto said:


> *Animenewsnetwork is like BBC or CNN of anime.* It is confirmed they're doing the whole manga.


They've been known to get reports wrong and tend to feed off other news sites, nothing comes directly from them.


----------



## Kronin (Feb 1, 2012)

I can't read the Japanese but according to skullknight.net this article should be the source that first reported the news of an adaptation of the entire manga  





> The February issue of Kadokawa Shoten's Newtype magazine is announcing on Saturday that the previously revealed Berserk project will begin with a theatrical film that will open in 2011. According to Newtype, the 2011 film will be the first part of a project that will adapt the entire story from Kentarou Miura's manga.



Then there is this messages in twitter by Berserk Project that I think is  what has created the unofficial name "Berserk SAGA Project" (and the word saga surely can't mean just the "Golden age arc"):


Also there is an article, now unavailable, by Asashi Shimbun where was stated that "The Berserk Saga Project aims to include all the original episodes of the spectacular series".  

Source 

I don't give too much weight on the first leaked images, surely they are only a sort of prototype and we will not see ever those images on the screen, instead I pretty much considered the idea that in the first official teaser they have decided to insert a couple of animated scenes with Griffith reincarnated and Guts version black swordman in action, as to indicate the vastness of the project (anyway I think that also these scense will change in an eventual definitive version, the same thing has already happened with the flying escape of Zodd (the scene in the teaser and that of the movie are completely different).

Anyway, surely nothing is certain yet, but unless the movie will a resounding flop, seems very likely to me that this time we will see an adaptation with the story after the fourteen volume.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Feb 1, 2012)

^Yes, thank you very much and I found the link to the thread with all the info as well


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 1, 2012)

Actually one of those leaked images made it into one of the earlier trailers.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0VENPA1_RI[/YOUTUBE]

Also Black swordsman Guts made it into that trailer so most likely they have quite a fair bit of the future arc's animated.


----------



## Forces (Feb 1, 2012)

Berserkhawk z said:


> Actually one of those leaked images made it into one of the earlier trailers.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0VENPA1_RI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Also Black swordsman Guts made it into that trailer so most likely they have quite a fair bit of the future arc's animated.



Actually not just that

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKkcY6Sfz5I&feature=BFa&list=FLqaCqBus4PoZEeE16mMRRrQ&lf=mh_lolz[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kronin (Feb 1, 2012)

*@ Berserkhawk z ; SuperVegetto:* Well the the images leaked of Guts that cut the soldiers (probably the Holy Iron Chain Knights) and Zodd are not visible in the first teasers, but seeing again them it's doubtless that they were frames of the same two scenes (the environment is the same for example). Sorry for my fault.

Anyway considering that the Zodd's scene is changed, may be that the same fate will also affect them (I hope of not for the Griffith's scene, is awesome in my opionion).


----------



## James (Feb 1, 2012)

The Black Swordsman stuff is probably how this begins, like maybe we'll have maybe a 5 or 10 minute scene towards the beginning that's Black Swordsman era, then Golden Age begins. 

They seriously wont have been actively animating post-Golden Age material already. They probably dont even have the green light to do any of that stuff until these movies make money. If it isn't profitable, the project will die.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 1, 2012)

James said:


> The Black Swordsman stuff is probably how this begins, like maybe we'll have maybe a 5 or 10 minute scene towards the beginning that's Black Swordsman era, then Golden Age begins.
> 
> They seriously wont have been actively animating post-Golden Age material already. They probably dont even have the green light to do any of that stuff until these movies make money. If it isn't profitable, the project will die.



I don't know about that since the Griffith in that trailer was unmistakably ressurected Griffith on the hill of swords.

Unless their gonna splice future scenes into the movies, which i somehow doubt, and let's be honest they know their gonna at least get their moneys worth in Japan, with sales like Berserk's i doubt it's gonna meet poor sales overseas either.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Feb 1, 2012)

Berserkhawk z said:


> I don't know about that since the Griffith in that trailer was unmistakably ressurected Griffith on the hill of swords.
> 
> Unless their gonna splice future scenes into the movies, which i somehow doubt, and let's be honest they know their gonna at least get their moneys worth in Japan, with sales like Berserk's i doubt it's gonna meet poor sales overseas either.


The original anime didn't do so well when it first came out and the newly released BD box did poorly. Not saying that the movies will do bad based on that but manga readers aren't necessarily the same as anime watchers


----------



## Magic (Feb 1, 2012)

Watch the first 18 secs and tell me the movie won't be awesome


Lol


and uh other stuff


> There was a livestream about Berserk  yesterday or so, in which they got Miura on the phone!! The announcer  asked Miura about the God Hand, and this is what he said.
> What Miura said about the God Hand.
> 
> He was asked about them  (the announcer saying we don’t know much about them), and he said their  story would be shown soon enough. But he added that for him, “soon” can  often mean a year. Apart from that, he’s currently working on the  manga’s manuscript, and he said he draws around a page per day.
> ...


----------



## Pagatcha (Feb 2, 2012)

Omg. The new chapter had at least 3 super panels, jaw-dropping panels!!!!!


----------



## Forces (Feb 2, 2012)

James said:


> The Black Swordsman stuff is probably how this begins, like maybe we'll have maybe a 5 or 10 minute scene towards the beginning that's Black Swordsman era, then Golden Age begins.
> 
> They seriously wont have been actively animating post-Golden Age material already. They probably dont even have the green light to do any of that stuff until these movies make money. If it isn't profitable, the project will die.



Lol the manga has already sold a lot. They don't need to see the movies results to continue.


----------



## James (Feb 2, 2012)

SuperVegetto said:


> Lol the manga has already sold a lot. They don't need to see the movies results to continue.



Lols, you have no idea how business works.

They don't give a shit how the manga has done. For a start, the companies involved in the movie's production are hardly making profit from the manga's sales. Either way that wouldn't matter. Most financial decisions in companies are made on a project basis, they determine how much money they think a project will make, then compare actual returns to predictions.

If, come the end of the third movie, they're like way off on how popular it's been and it's making no money, there's no way they wont pull the plug. 
Making animation is expensive business. Japan's economy is doing pretty shit (like everywhere else) and the anime and manga industry is hardly flourishing, especially when overseas sales of manga aren't doing well in general. 

Seriously, this isn't magical fairy optimistic yaaay land where everything we want to happen just happens without any practical considerations. I hate how business works, but if the movies arent profitable, they wont do more.

I'm convinced that they havent began seriously animating anything past the 3 Golden Age movies. Any other scenes we see are EITHER just teasers they animated for advertising use alone or future scenes in the movie. Even Griffith on the Hill of Swords or whatever could just be some quick shot of Griffith with a voice over of Gutts saying stuff, as part of a quick montage of future material, before "blasting" back into the past.


----------



## Forces (Feb 2, 2012)

James said:


> Lols, you have no idea how business works.
> 
> They don't give a shit how the manga has done. For a start, the companies involved in the movie's production are hardly making profit from the manga's sales. Either way that wouldn't matter. Most financial decisions in companies are made on a project basis, they determine how much money they think a project will make, then compare actual returns to predictions.
> 
> ...




Reading the first two lines made me know to not take you seriously for these topics anymore.


----------



## Magic (Feb 2, 2012)

Can't we be like the band of the hawk....and get along?


----------



## Forces (Feb 2, 2012)

RemChu said:


> Can't we be like the band of the hawk....and get along?



It's not like it's a shitstorm or anything, I just find it useless to discuss with him anymore, for this matter only.


----------



## Badalight (Feb 2, 2012)

If the movies bomb, they are not going to make 6 more of them. Simple as that.


----------



## Magic (Feb 2, 2012)

Fans are too hyped. 
Berserk is too good.

I could butcher the series and animate it and still it would sell like hot cakes. 

WOOOO CANT WAIT FOR THIS MASTERPIECE TO COME OUT


----------



## Forces (Feb 2, 2012)

Badalight said:


> If the movies bomb, they are not going to make 6 more of them. Simple as that.



Even if they're very successful it's likely they're not going to make any. They'll continue with OVAs or TV series


----------



## Magic (Feb 2, 2012)

SuperVegetto said:


> *Even if they're very successful it's likely they're not going to make any.* They'll continue with OVAs or TV series



They promised 3 movies, why the hell would they lie like that *goes berserk*


----------



## Forces (Feb 2, 2012)

RemChu said:


> They promised 3 movies, why the hell would they lie like that *goes berserk*



I meant after the 3 movies


----------



## Judge Fudge (Feb 2, 2012)

RemChu said:


> Can't we be like the band of the hawk....and get along?


And then get sacrificed


----------



## Forces (Feb 2, 2012)

Judge Fudge said:


> And then get sacrificed



I'm Rickert


----------



## AfterGlow (Feb 2, 2012)

SuperVegetto said:


> I'm Rickert



Yeah you are.


----------



## Magic (Feb 2, 2012)

Yes, Badalight will sacrifice us to make Uchiha run in fear.


----------



## Badalight (Feb 2, 2012)

I assumed their plan was to go with a 3 movies per arc pace. I don't know why they'd continue with an OVA series that is connected to the movies. Unless the sole purpose of these movies is to catch people up to where the old anime left off, of course.

Anyway, if they started doing a series it'd catch up to the manga far too quickly, then they'd have to reboot the series a 3rd time 10 years from now.


----------



## Forces (Feb 2, 2012)

Badalight said:


> I assumed their plan was to go with a 3 movies per arc pace. I don't know why they'd continue with an OVA series that is connected to the movies. Unless the sole purpose of these movies is to catch people up to where the old anime left off, of course.
> 
> Anyway, if they started doing a series it'd catch up to the manga far too quickly, then they'd have to reboot the series a 3rd time 10 years from now.



Making movies is probably way harder than OVA's or TV series. If you want the project to contain all the content of the manga after these movies ends, hope for OVA. If they go on with movies a lot of content is gonna be removed.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Feb 2, 2012)

SuperVegetto said:


> Making movies is probably way harder than OVA's or TV series. *If you want the project to contain all the content of the manga after these movies ends, hope for OVA.* If they go on with movies a lot of content is gonna be removed.



And this is no guarantee. There are a plethora of OVAs that don't follow the source of material or don't cover certain parts due to time restraints (which they will have) assuming they'll be able to cover more so with OVAs than with movies is baseless since we don't know how much will be covered in the first movie anyways and given that they have Warner Bros backing them up financially as a distributor it'll most likely the project will continue with movies.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Feb 2, 2012)

I can't possibly see how this movie will succeed without any rape scenes. Miura sold us out.


----------



## Magic (Feb 2, 2012)

Takamura Bear said:


> I can't possibly see how this movie will succeed without any rape scenes. Miura sold us out.



Caskca rape 


if fans demand it i guess someday they can release an OVA where people just get killed and raped over and over....

~___________________________~


----------



## Forces (Feb 2, 2012)

If google translate is right on some certain words of this link 

The project's been going on for 4 years.


----------



## Magic (Feb 2, 2012)

NEW CHAPTER IS OUT

Ch.41


----------



## Judge Fudge (Feb 3, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJo9HtK10oM&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Magic (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks Judge 

WOOOOOW COMES OUT TOMORROW 

FCUCKASCISC M


edit: where is that show form? was very informative.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Feb 3, 2012)

RemChu said:


> edit: where is that show form? was very informative.


Imagine-nation it airs on NHK Worldwide and covers alot of current biz in the anime industry, I just recently found that the did a cover on the Berserk movies and wanted to share and on an interesting note it finally confirms that the sequences shown from the first teaser commercial and the leaked images from a few years ago are all from the pilot film the producers made for Miura to get his approval of the project, meaning they actually haven't done anything outside the Golden Age trilogy as of now.


----------



## Ansem1013 (Feb 3, 2012)

come to think of it, it is quite odd that they're releasing all 3 parts in a single year, or at least plan to...

why can't you do that Evangelion? hmmm?


----------



## Takamura Bear (Feb 3, 2012)

Berserk movie will be shown over here too?


----------



## Forces (Feb 3, 2012)

^ Yep and here is the first 10 minutes of the movie Mediafire

This one is censored, the one in theater and blu ray/dvd release won't be.

Edit:  THE OPENING WAS FUCKING BADASSLY EPIC! That song and Farnese, Isidro, Schierke etc... making appearances! That was so epic. So Berserk


p.s censored yet it shows chopped heads on the ground.

I'm loving it already


----------



## Badalight (Feb 3, 2012)

When is it coming to America?!

fuuuuu


----------



## Fireball (Feb 3, 2012)

Ansem1013 said:


> come to think of it, it is quite odd that they're releasing all 3 parts in a single year, or at least plan to...
> 
> why can't you do that Evangelion? hmmm?



They could but then it would like a PS2 game like this one.


Looking over the CG, the choreography looks actually quite stunning. That Susumu song is sooo Berserk.


----------



## Magic (Feb 3, 2012)

Ansem1013 said:


> come to think of it, it is quite odd that they're releasing all 3 parts in a single year, or at least plan to...
> 
> *why can't you do that Evangelion*? hmmm?



EVA series is lazy and hate their fans. =[


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 3, 2012)

RemChu said:


> NEW CHAPTER IS OUT
> 
> Mediafire



So, still in Sea Namek?

Collapsing doom jellyfish is cool.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Feb 3, 2012)

In the video that shows the first 10 minutes, around 9:15-9:21 of the video there's a small glimpse of Skull Knight making his entrance during the Eclipse. I nearly fucking shat bricks.


----------



## Magic (Feb 3, 2012)

> "
> itrytocreate:
> The new Berserk movie looks like a Platystation 1 game. WHY? Why do Japs suck at CGI? Why? ;__;"



UGH what is wrong with some fans. smh....movie is beautiful. Why the fuck is he complaining.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 3, 2012)

AI Beautiful Things Berserk Golden Age Arc I Egg of the Supreme Ruler Music Video

[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8NDDzEeNAI[/Youtube]


----------



## Magic (Feb 3, 2012)

^ was about to post that lol...



beautiful....gonna be my favorite movie hands down.


----------



## David (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## Magic (Feb 3, 2012)

^ my lil witch can't be this cute......god I love her eyes :33


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 3, 2012)

RemChu said:


> UGH what is wrong with some fans. smh....movie is beautiful. Why the fuck is he complaining.



Not really feeling the CG myself. Should have tried to cover some of it up by making it seem hand drawn or just hand drew more of those scenes.


----------



## Magic (Feb 3, 2012)

You will enjoy it or else


----------



## Badalight (Feb 4, 2012)

The CG is always accompanied by 2D drawings. They also slowed down the framerate on the CG to make it seem more 2D.

It's doesn't look great, but for a japanese movie (which always are low budget) it looks nice. Did you expect them to animate all of those soldiers moving using strictly hand drawings? That's impossible. If they didn't use CG you'd have a bunch of figure standing around in the background.

It also allowed them to get all 3 movies done relatively quickly.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 4, 2012)

Well i expected them to do a little better job with the CG soldiers than that. I know for sure i've seen better in other anime movies. I know they can't animate every soldier but they didn't even try to make them look like movie quality CG characters. 

They slowed down the frame rate to make it look 2D? Should have just key animated one or two soldiers then for the Guts scene and left the rest CG. This just seems cheap and lazy. I think even the GITS TV series has CG on par with this.


----------



## Magic (Feb 4, 2012)

WITCH! MY DISCIPLES THIS HERETIC COMES HERE SPREADING LIES AGAINST THE WHITE HAWK. 


(im kidding)


----------



## Bakatsu (Feb 4, 2012)

The first 10 mins of the movie:
Chapter 176 is out on mangafox
Looks kinda ok. We see Serpico in the ending :fangasm: 
I guess they'll skip the black swordsman arc and go straight to the lost children arc or even the inquisition arc.


----------



## Badalight (Feb 4, 2012)

Bakatsu said:


> The first 10 mins of the movie:
> Chapter 176 is out on mangafox
> Looks kinda ok. We see Serpico in the ending :fangasm:
> I guess they'll skip the black swordsman arc and go straight to the lost children arc or even the inquisition arc.



What?

These movies cover the golden age arc, minus gut's early childhood.


----------



## Fireball (Feb 4, 2012)

His childhood is apparently in with a short flashback.


----------



## Bakatsu (Feb 4, 2012)

Badalight said:


> What?
> 
> These movies cover the golden age arc, minus gut's early childhood.



I meant after the 3 movies.


----------



## Vault (Feb 4, 2012)

Its mixed with CG? Urgh dont want!


----------



## Forces (Feb 4, 2012)

I want Aria NAU!


----------



## Forces (Feb 4, 2012)

I listened to the OSTs. Shiro Sagisu did a good job overall + with some OST's sang by other artists, I'd say the OSTs are pretty good in general. It needed more intense OSTs though...


----------



## Takamura Bear (Feb 4, 2012)

None of you would dare spout such blasphemy about CGI in the presence of Father Mozgus. Let's round up all the supporters of such heretics.


----------



## Shrike (Feb 4, 2012)

Badalight said:


> As I've said, we're gonna need to wait until 2013.



Yeah, you got it alright, bro


----------



## Judge Fudge (Feb 4, 2012)

SuperVegetto said:


> :amazed They can show bushes in movies in Japan!?!? I thought they weren't allowed!


I'm surprised as well, then again given the shit that gets past the radar on TV nowadays I guess it makes sense especially if it's done in a tasteful matter but this shit isn't gonna fly with Americans when it gets released internationally 


RemChu said:


> mind if i join u in a pimping project for the ost, and movie?



Sure, once there's a DVD/BD release date, hopefully it's before the second movie in June


----------



## Takamura Bear (Feb 4, 2012)

I can't remember exactly, but I think her vagina was briefly shown in the original anime in the scenes just before Guts fights 100 soldiers. Gives me hope for Princess Charlotte scenes.


----------



## Magic (Feb 4, 2012)

omg second movie in june.....dies from overload 

@Takamura Bear
Charlotte


----------



## Forces (Feb 4, 2012)

Takamura Bear said:


> I can't remember exactly, but I think her vagina was briefly shown in the original anime in the scenes just before Guts fights 100 soldiers. Gives me hope for Princess Charlotte scenes.



On the preview for the second movie, they showed Griffith doing his way with Charlotte


----------



## Judge Fudge (Feb 4, 2012)

RemChu said:


> omg second movie in june.....dies from overload




All three movies will be released this year of course we may not get to see all of it until next year depending on the DVD/BD release dates for all of them


----------



## Judge Fudge (Feb 4, 2012)

Nel
Nel

A much better quality rip of the OST


----------



## firefist (Feb 4, 2012)

did they already release aria ?


----------



## Magic (Feb 4, 2012)

nope aria wasnt in the OST =[ well that first one with the french names*


----------



## Forces (Feb 4, 2012)

Aria is a single and it released today. Nobody uploaded it yet though


----------



## Forces (Feb 4, 2012)

Here is a good audio quality short version of Aria Nel


----------



## Bender (Feb 4, 2012)

Takamura Bear said:


> None of you would dare spout such blasphemy about CGI in the presence of Father Mozgus. Let's round up all the supporters of such heretics.



Seeing Mozgus torture and bash in the head of heretics is going to be an bloody awesome and disturbing sight


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 4, 2012)

I need to see this movie even if it's in Japanese 

Been waiting for a new Berserk project for about the whole 7 years i've been a fan and all my waitings paid off


----------



## Forces (Feb 4, 2012)

Damn I don't wanna wait till 2013 to see this. I hope it comes out soon...

When is it gonna play on TV? Or being fully streamed HD in internet ( with payment of course ) like CrunchyRoll does to many ongoing animes?


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 4, 2012)

Judge Fudge said:


> I'm surprised as well, then again given the shit that gets past the radar on TV nowadays I guess it makes sense especially if it's done in a tasteful matter but this shit isn't gonna fly with Americans when it gets released internationally



Why would it matter? Its going to get a straight to DVD release in the U.S. anyway.


----------



## reaperunique (Feb 4, 2012)

A new chapter, finally


----------



## Judge Fudge (Feb 4, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> Why would it matter? Its going to get a straight to DVD release in the U.S. anyway.


The producer stated that he's looking for an international market in mind and the fact that the movie is being distributed by Warner Bros who would more than likely want the movie to be in theaters across the globe as well.


----------



## Magic (Feb 4, 2012)

S A F sure is a negative nancy.


----------



## James (Feb 4, 2012)

On the 10 minute preview. Although I've spent the best part of like 2 years (or whenever the first glimpse of CG was ever shown in leaked pics or whatever) trying to accustom to it, I don't think I can ever really "like" the CG.

One thing is the frame rate. They said they were synching it to the animation so that they looked more natural together or something. The end result though is that we have 5 minutes of battle scene, entirely in CG, with very jumpy animation. On top of that though, the CG style barely matches the animation aesthetic. The videogame cutscene comparison is actually invalid, if you look at some of those recent Naruto Shippuden games, they've came close to nailing the feel of animation in CGI form. The CG in this looks more like an average standard of in game animation.

*To not be overly negative*, I do appreciate that it saves costs and increases the likelyhood of the project remaining profitable and thus ongoing, so I'm all for using CG for practical reasons. Also, I'm kind of hoping it's mainly this one scene that makes it look dodgy though as in the trailers it's always been the clips of this scene that have bothered me the most. I'm hoping that perhaps this was one of their earlier attempts and that therefore everything else has had a large improvement, especially in terms of battle animation and crowd facial expressions.
*
In regards to their starting place* - I guess it makes sense. There's no reason why all of Gutts' childhood can't be handled through flashbacks. Not having any Black Swordsman/post-eclipse moments for an introduction is an interesting choice. I'm surprised there isn't a quick thing. That clashes with my belief that the trailer post-eclipse scenes would be shown at the beginning, so I'll simply switch my thoughts to them being publicity/pilot material alone. 

The level of violence seems promising in terms of censorship as a whole. From the amount of material that was considered necessary to pixel out for this, It looks and sounds like we can expect a similar level of violence to the original series at the very least. Even the pile of corpses was a good sign to me. I'm just happy whenever I see evidence that post-eclipse Berserk, when it eventually happens, wont necessarily be completely annihalated by censorship.


----------



## reaperunique (Feb 4, 2012)

The CG is obvious and should be better, but I guess it depends on the budget...Too bad they didn't put more money in it.


----------



## Fireball (Feb 4, 2012)

I just pretend this is a new video game retelling the story but aside the obvious, the choreography itself looks actually quite good.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 4, 2012)

I think it looks amazing 

If you look at this video certain scenes look amazing even blended with CG.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8NDDzEeNAI&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## James (Feb 4, 2012)

Berserkhawk z said:


> I think it looks amazing
> 
> If you look at this video certain scenes look amazing even blended with CG.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8NDDzEeNAI&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



The "certain scenes" thing is why I'm hoping that's a sign that they improved their skill in incorporating the CG effectively as they worked on more material.

The monsters later in the series are almost guaranteed to be all CG, so they need to make sure that by the time they get to that point, they've really nailed making the CG look convincing 99% of the time.

I have to admit by the way, with all the previous snippets and now that video, I almost feel like I've seen almost everything the first movie has to offer, unless they do have extensive flashbacks to Guts' past that haven't been shown at all yet.


----------



## -Demian- (Feb 5, 2012)

Going off topic just to call one thing:

*Spoiler*: _About the latest manga chapter_ 




I'm going to bet that Guts is getting the Sea god's[ read: Jellyfish of DOOOOOOM ] blood mixed with his and will lose some more of his humanity in favor of surviving and an upgrade.




On-Topic: I like the preview, beats the hell out of me why you guys give so much hate for it. If you want to get perspectives straight go watch the anime thing that was drawn using potatoes and six different colors.


----------



## Magic (Feb 5, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 LOl I was thinking him slaying the thing with his sword would provide a significantly large boost to the OD aura around his sword, he is capable of piercing god tier entities....he is all good lol. A sea god elemental attack would be cool though....not sure I would want it infecting him into some tentacle man lol


----------



## -Demian- (Feb 5, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 




But he was almost dead during his last swing. His body was cut up and broken from everywhere. He needs some sort of quick healing to save his life. and he is still inside the sinking sea god. I doubt he can survive underwater for long ( or under blood ). The sword gets a boost from everything he kills I think  and I agree with you, but I doubt of any elemental attacks. Besides if he has some of that creatures blood in him, maybe it would change something about his curse and/or let him get close to them without drawbacks.

Lol tentacle man... thinking of Octoman from Spiderman?  that wouldn't be Guts' style. 

On a side note: At the end of the manga... how probable it is he is still human and/or is he swinging skyscrapers?


----------



## Magic (Feb 5, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 author is forshadowing he could trade his humanity like the King who became the skull knight did....I doubt it though......He has a very strong will and after everything he has been put through I can't see him falling into despair so easily, especially with his lil loli witch for spiritual support. 

I want Guts to remain human, as it makes the story more epic and heroic.


----------



## Kronin (Feb 5, 2012)

I've seen the preview of the movie and for me is simply awesome!  Sincerely I haven't nothing to complain about, the cg will not be perfect but is really good also considering that this technique is still in its early stages and surely will have an evolution in the future (for Berserk's movies/ova including). The additions of the movie seems really good, I love the opening scene with Guts isolated from the battle and lost in its contemplation or all the medioeval facilities of warfare in the battle, which are in perfect harmony with the attention to details of the original manga. 

Anyway the more important thing for me, the drama and the emotions of the characters, are still there from the various trailers and videoclip that I saw: the artwork and the expressions of the characters are awesome, and also their dubbing seems great... 


Returning to the manga, I really enjoyed the last chapter and its awesome artwork as usually. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Finally Guts give the final blow to the sea god and now I expect that will come to his aid the merrows and the moonlight child (and likely this time Shierke will be able to see its overnatural nature) My real question is if the Guts' inability to see and hear (and of the other senses in general) is only a passing thing or permanent: in that case could be cured in some measure by the king of the elves that maybe in the past could have done somethingh also for Skullknight right about the effects of the berserk armor (remember Puck's line where for an istant Skullknight seemed to him an elf and that the road of Guts and Shierke resembles in some way that of SK and Flora).




PS: with wet hair Shierke is even more cute


----------



## -Demian- (Feb 5, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 




I want him to stay as a human too. But I just can't see another way for him to survive.
Also I wonder... the next time we see him... will he be in the berserk form unable to distinguish friend from foe? Or will that child appear again?


----------



## Kronin (Feb 5, 2012)

I've read an interesting theory in a Berserk Forum:
In short, according to this one, the current state of Skullknight is a sort of remedy for the effects of the berserk armor, which little by little would have destroyed completely his body. In order to survive his spirit would be sealed in an armor (I know that is very reminiscent of FMA XD), allowing him to live in the world interacting with reality through his astral body, once finally lost everything of the physical one.

I admit that I wouldn't like a Guts in this way, but Imo there is a strong possibility that the things will put in a similar way in the future if his use of the berserk armor continues to be so detrimental: his human body would be lost, but not his "moral humanity" (as opposed to his period of Black swordman even though I know that is an argument much more complex than that), so remaining true to the spirit of the story - an human able to fight without renunciation against any enemy, even if these are semi-gods or the destiny itself -


----------



## -Demian- (Feb 5, 2012)

I'd like someone who is able to bleed to destroy his enemies...


----------



## Magic (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh wow, true that .....Skull Knight reminded Puck of elves....
Lol I wonder if Skull Knight will ever bust out an apostle form


----------



## -Demian- (Feb 5, 2012)

RemChu said:


> Oh wow, true that .....Skull Knight reminded Puck of elves....
> Lol I wonder if Skull Knight will ever bust out an apostle form



I swear to god, if he will pull an apostle form and go Pucktard, sparkling and have healing effects... someone is going to die...


----------



## Kronin (Feb 5, 2012)

Nah... if Skull Knight has an apostle form can be only this:


*Spoiler*: __ 



[/IMG]






*Edit:* Now should be fix


----------



## -Demian- (Feb 5, 2012)

Kronin... it's broken 
edit: A-ha...He man...
re-edit... wait... skele...something.... that cartoon never ran in my country... soz ((
3rd edit: I wonder... how could you make his perfect form better?... I mean look at the skull knight ... He's practically perfect...  any animality would ruin his character. I think he's not going to pull off a form change. His trump card is that super sword and that his horse can transform into a Ford GT


----------



## Magic (Feb 5, 2012)

Kronin said:


> Nah... if Skull Knight has an apostle form can be only this:



I don't see anything


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 5, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The Berserker armor had to pierce most of Guts bones back together so that he could deliver the final blow to the sea God, so there's a good chance that Guts is gonna bleed out inside the Sea God without immediate medical attention


----------



## Bender (Feb 5, 2012)

RemChu said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> LOl I was thinking him slaying the thing with his sword would provide a significantly large boost to the OD aura around his sword, he is capable of piercing god tier entities....he is all good lol. A sea god elemental attack would be cool though....not sure I would want it infecting him into some tentacle man lol



Most likely that will happen


----------



## -Demian- (Feb 5, 2012)

And why has nobody paid attention to my theory !?!?!


----------



## Takamura Bear (Feb 5, 2012)

One thing I never quite grasped about the Hellhound /Beast of Darkness: Is it a manifestation of all the evil and hatred that dwells within Guts, or is it in fact a representation of Guts' "true" astral form? Leaning towards the former here, but as we know it is possible for any human to transcend their humanity and turn into an apostle. If Guts made a sacrifice (something I think he would never stoop to) would his form be reminiscent of the beast?

Towards the end of the story Guts is going to be an even bigger bamf than he is now. Griffith is so overpowered/hax and can't be touched by any physical means, but you can't deny Guts has more fighting experience. Guts will kick his ass one day.


----------



## Shrike (Feb 5, 2012)

I actually barf at the though of Gatsu being powerful enough to take on the likes of God Hand one day. That would mean he would be growing stronger Goku style, which, again, makes me puke. I'd much rather see him die right now as a human then growing to become like the Skull Knight. And the story may be pointless with him dead, but for me all the magic and witches and astral bodies already made it shit.


----------



## Badalight (Feb 5, 2012)

I don't really understand people that hate the magic aspect. Puck has been there since the start. There are giant monsters and god hands. Femto can make someone explode by pointing at them.

Don't really see how witches are much different than the norm.


----------



## Ice Cream (Feb 5, 2012)

Spike_Shrike said:


> I actually barf at the though of Gatsu being powerful enough to take on the likes of God Hand one day. That would mean he would be growing stronger Goku style, which, again, makes me puke.



Femto manipulated time/space during skullknight's attack whose sword can cut through dimensions. 

I only see guts and his friends defeating the god hand through unconventional means as opposed to actually fighting them.

Similar to the final encounter between griffith and ganishka. 
Although ganishka's powers were monstrous in his new found form,
griffith/femto traveled to his real body in order to kill him.


----------



## Bender (Feb 5, 2012)

Takamura Bear said:


> One thing I never quite grasped about the Hellhound /Beast of Darkness: Is it a manifestation of all the evil and hatred that dwells within Guts, or is it in fact a representation of Guts' "true" astral form? Leaning towards the former here, but as we know it is possible for any human to transcend their humanity and turn into an apostle. If Guts made a sacrifice (something I think he would never stoop to) would his form be reminiscent of the beast?
> 
> Towards the end of the story Guts is going to be an even bigger bamf than he is now. Griffith is so overpowered/hax and can't be touched by any physical means, but you can't deny Guts has more fighting experience. Guts will kick his ass one day.



That's a distinct possibility.


----------



## Magic (Feb 6, 2012)

Takamura Bear said:


> One thing I never quite grasped about the Hellhound /Beast of Darkness: Is it a manifestation of all the evil and hatred that dwells within Guts, or is it in fact a representation of Guts' "true" astral form? Leaning towards the former here, but as we know it is possible for any human to transcend their humanity and turn into an apostle. *If Guts made a sacrifice (something I think he would never stoop to) would his form be reminiscent of the beast?
> *
> Towards the end of the story Guts is going to be an even bigger bamf than he is now. Griffith is so overpowered/hax and can't be touched by any physical means, but you can't deny Guts has more fighting experience. Guts will kick his ass one day.



Yes, 
One I believed Casca called him a mut once or something so it has been in the back of his psyche. Very obvious if he became an apostle he would be a wild wolf man thing....

Two we heard the story of the Skull Knight. He wore a skeleton type helmet into battle or something right? His whole persona theme was the skull thing and it was a good deal of his personality and thus reflected in his apostle form. Another example is the Moth/elf wanna be girl, she really desired to be Elfish and thus her apostle form took after that. 

The apostle form fits to the desire of the person for whatever their sick ego desired lol.


----------



## -Demian- (Feb 6, 2012)

I wonder what will Cascas' role be in the future... I just don't see her regaining her mind. What will she do against apostles? wave her toothpick of a sword at them? She is at least a good character but perhaps her character has lived long enough?


----------



## Magic (Feb 6, 2012)

Casca is one of Miura's favorites!


----------



## -Demian- (Feb 6, 2012)

true. And I like her too , but she isn't really powerful enough to do something at all.... Unless she goes and becomes an apostle...


----------



## Badalight (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm guessing Elfelheim won't even exist anymore after fantasia, similar to the current town they're in.


----------



## Shozan (Feb 6, 2012)

just read the first 2 vols. obviousy there are so much stuff up in the air but i'm beggining to like Guts!


----------



## Magic (Feb 7, 2012)

You will grow to love Guts. He has a lot of courage and heart, but isn't perfect.


----------



## lucid1 (Feb 7, 2012)

he used to be a complete asshole


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Feb 7, 2012)

The guy was sold, abused as a child and used as a tool for death and murder, later becoming a mercenary. What else did you expected?


----------



## Takamura Bear (Feb 7, 2012)

Regarding this King Hanafubuku, I wonder what the extent of his powers are? Can he practically grant any wish? Do his powers allow him to oppose even the God Hand? Depending on how powerful he is, he could potentially be an obstacle or even of great danger to Griffith. There must be beings within the Berserk world that pose a threat to him. Otherwise he wouldn't have sent his demon forces to eliminate Flora in the first place, now would he?

But then again, the Elf King is considered a "legend", so it's likely that he hasn't even been seen my a mere human or an apsotle for that matter. While everyone else might not be too excited about more "gay fairy magic", I personally can't wait until we see the exotic innards of Elfheim. Kokiri Forrest from Ocarina of Time, anyone? 

If he's anything like Puck, however, everyone is fucked.


----------



## Magic (Feb 7, 2012)

> There must be beings within the Berserk world that pose a threat to him.  Otherwise he wouldn't have sent his demon forces to eliminate Flora in  the first place, now would he?



True that....an age of darkness is coming right?
we will just have to wait and see.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 7, 2012)

Takamura Bear said:


> If he's anything like Puck, however, everyone is fucked.



Knowing Berserk my bets on everyone being fucked


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Feb 7, 2012)

I think Puck and Ivarela (is that her name) belong to a lower class of elfs. I'm hoping the King of Elves will be more like the characters of A Midsummer Night's Dream by Shakespeare or more like celtic myths as Tuatha D? Danann.


----------



## James (Feb 7, 2012)

Not a massive opening weekend, but doing well in terms of average per screen, as it's not running in a massive number of theatres.

Review below by a guy on ANN. Generally positive, though they hammer the CG pretty badly.



EDIT: By the way, looking around on the Skull Knight forum I saw that apparently the only reference to Gutts' childhood is 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the little dream he has when he's unconscious after being beaten by Griffith and Caska is keeping him warm. 




I'm thinking they might never show it in full, but they'll let the scene that'll probably be in the third movie, when Gutts is telling Caska about his childhood and what he done, be where the audience gets his "full backstory".


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 8, 2012)

Why isn't it running in a massive number of theaters?


----------



## Miyamoto (Feb 8, 2012)

So iv finally gotten around to reading Berserk. I absolutely adored the anime, one of my favourite animes ever (I dread to think how badly the new one will be, anyway)

So getting back to the manga, I was really loving it until that little fairy fucker starting travelling with Guts and then we saw Isidro joining too. Surprisingly I dont mind the witch.

At first I hated the thought of seeing them with Guts but I started to come around to the idea but I see prefer not to see them there, it makes Guts look a bit weak in my eyes


----------



## Magic (Feb 8, 2012)

Guts would be kinda boring without any characters to interact with. Puck is comedic relief for all the grim darkness.


----------



## Miyamoto (Feb 8, 2012)

ya I can see that with the fairy alright but the kid, grinds my gears tbh


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 8, 2012)

Personally i always kinda liked Puck, i can't say i'm a big fan of Isidro though 

I guess he's supposed to be Berserk's equivalent of a lead Shonen character in a Seinen, but if that's truly the case he should just die and once again prove how brutal Berserk can be. Can't say i know a single person that cares about Isidro's progress as a warrior, so just kill him off Miura and show that even Guts new group can be expendable.


----------



## David (Feb 8, 2012)

I would be lying if I said I didn't care about Isidro's potential.

I'm not saying he's a good character, but now you know a single person.


----------



## Magic (Feb 8, 2012)

Isidro is like a kid's guts, it will be interesting to see if he gets to "grow up" or becomes a sacrifice for Guts....

Plus as a human, Guts needs some companionship lol...


----------



## James (Feb 8, 2012)

I don't see how Guts' crew makes him look "weak".

Remember, Guts is human. The further his journey has progressed, the less it's been about just him vs. individual demons/groups of humans and more against large scale groups of apostles + much larger and more threatening demons.

Having companions serves two purposes - to make it slightly more realistic that he can live through such dire situations (Puck especially, since honestly I'd never buy that Guts' body could heal from all the injuries and stay healthy all the time if there wasn't a bit of magic in there) by providing a team to back him up...and also to make Guts' beast transformations more threatening.

Would it matter at all if Guts was fighting to preserve his humanity against his inner darkness if there weren't companions he didn't want to execute?

I admit that Isidro can be a bit annoying sometimes but I like having a character that looks up to Guts and wants to be that awesome.


----------



## Kronin (Feb 8, 2012)

What is all this hate for Isidro?  Yes he thinks to be the hero of a Shonen manga (I lol to this everytime XD), but this characteristic is not only comical. The boy in the manga is slowly progressing as warrior not only physically but also psychologically: Myur in the battle with the pirates, and Guts and Serpico in their fight, have taught him that in a battle you must be ready to take life on men if necessary (to kill a monster is not the same thing), which he is not yet capable. I'm pretty sure that sooner or later in the manga he will kill his first man, and at that point he will not take over the fighting so lightly as he do now but he will mature even more. 
And if not this, you can be sure that something else will end up to really teach him the cruelty of life on the battlefield.

PS: I think that in the end of the manga, the new pair of warrior and witch around the world will be just Isidro and Shierke. I am sure that the boy inherit the role of Guts and Skullknight before him, but I really hope that he will have a life more happy.

About Elf Island I remind that this is not just the home of the King, but also of many wizards! So, if Griffith has, in the middle of the war with Ganishuka, sent his troops to kill a witch just because "on his street", I don't want to imagine what he'll do with the elf island now that he ended the war and has no other enemies...


----------



## Xion (Feb 8, 2012)

Fap material galore these last two chapters.

Miura's art made it all the more delectable.


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Feb 8, 2012)

Indeed, awesome mermaid boobs. Now, it wouldn't be awesome if all those mermaids guided the party to Elfheim as a way of showing thanks? Also, some new half-mermaid babies would go well too, so the crew could enjoy life for a bit.


----------



## Shrike (Feb 8, 2012)

I dislike all of Guts's current companions. Farnese was more fun when she was a psycho masochist fanatic. Her and Serpico's stories were awesome, but their current setup is...dunno, not appealing to me. Miura just didn't make me attached to their characters, whereas I was much more attacked the Hawks even thought we knew shit about them individually. Maybe it's just me.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 8, 2012)

Mongoloid Gnome said:


> Indeed, awesome mermaid boobs. *Now, it wouldn't be awesome if all those mermaids guided the party to Elfheim as a way of showing thanks?*



I'm pretty much 100% certain that will happen, actually.


----------



## James (Feb 8, 2012)

Spike_Shrike said:


> I dislike all of Guts's current companions. Farnese was more fun when she was a psycho masochist fanatic. Her and Serpico's stories were awesome, but their current setup is...dunno, not appealing to me. Miura just didn't make me attached to their characters, whereas I was much more attacked the Hawks even thought we knew shit about them individually. Maybe it's just me.



Well that's kind of why isn't it? They were all kind of wafer thin and we didn't have their backstory stuffed down our throats and they mostly weren't suffering from masses of inner conflict, it was all mostly superficial.

Therefore no one really had any strong reason to dislike them. They were just a band of warriors that were around Gutts at a time in the story where people liked that he was working with others.

The problem now is that as the "Black Swordsman" people generally like Berserk for the struggle of one man against the world, so the new group are viewed as a "distraction" from that. 

Try to imagine anyone else being around Gutts though and it will probably still make you feel the same way. What if he had a gang of hardass killers around him and they were all taking on Griffith together? That would still suck as it'd still be drawing away from Guts' personal struggle. It's hard to imagine any group composition that I think would make people feel truly satisfied, unless it literally was just the previous Hawk members.

I think most people are just conflicted at the group as a distraction from what they think they like about post-eclipse Berserk, without realising, or at least accepting, that it's inevitable that their existence will be integral to the plot in the long-term and that it will therefore all be justified.


----------



## Shozan (Feb 8, 2012)

The fuck with that sex party over the Count's castle! Poor, poor Theresia :S


----------



## Badalight (Feb 9, 2012)

Shozan said:


> The fuck with that sex party over the Count's castle! Poor, poor Theresia :S



lol, I love reading the reactions of new readers to the series.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Feb 9, 2012)

Shozan said:


> The fuck with that sex party over the Count's castle! Poor, poor Theresia :S



You think that scene was bad enough, I think you're in for a big fucking shock later on. The sexual scenes in volume 18 can just about be classified as a full on porno. You even see women eaten each other out and stuff. 

Just the way I like it.


----------



## Badalight (Feb 9, 2012)

Don't spoil it mayne ^


----------



## Eldrummer (Feb 9, 2012)

Well, chapter #327 is supposed to be out in Feb 10th in Japan. No spoilers or raw yet?


----------



## Shozan (Feb 9, 2012)

Takamura Bear said:


> You think that scene was bad enough, I think you're in for a big fucking shock later on. The sexual scenes in volume 18 can just about be classified as a full on porno. You even see women eaten each other out and stuff.
> 
> Just the way I like it.



It wasn't the sex, what shocked me was the turn of the table, the count was the "I want power fuck everyone else" then they show the wife humping a goat and i was like :amazed 

It's seinen i know sex scenes are normal, actually there are some awesome one in Garouden with the Great Tatsumi


----------



## Magic (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## Judge Fudge (Feb 9, 2012)

Page from YA about the second movie. Dat ballroom scene.

*327 spoilers*


*Summary*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Guts is trapped inside the Sea God. He tries to stab at the walls and is engulfed in water/blood. Goes near unconscious, contemplates death. At that moment, the Child appears above him, whose hair is really starting to look like Griffith's now. He guides him to safety by pointing the right direction. From there, the merrows drag Guts out and bring him to safety. Meanwhile, the Sea Horse crew, led by Roderick, enter the mouth of the Sea God's corpse in order to try to rescue Guts. But then the Sea God begins to sink (?). Thankfully, Guts and the merrows meet them just then. The episode ends with a focus on the Child, who was apparently sitting with Casca the entire time (must have been astral projection?).

Isma's mother gives some kind of explanation about the state of the ocean right now, but I can't read it yet.




_Courtesy of skullknight forums _


----------



## Magic (Feb 9, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



does this mean his son is like a demi god and has some of the spirit of Griffith?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Feb 9, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 I thought that was always the case, like he was Griffth's vessel into the plane


----------



## Magic (Feb 9, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 In before killing the boy = killing Griffith


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 9, 2012)

wow, looks like it's gonna be a good chapter, at least it will not be dragged (thank god).


----------



## James (Feb 9, 2012)

Judge Fudge said:


> Page from YA about the second movie. Dat ballroom scene.



I get the impression now that the second movie will end with Guts leaving the Band of the Hawk.

That would put both first and second movie at roughly 3 volumes each of material.

Sadly that means, assuming the third movie DOES end with the Eclipse, that they have 4 and a half volumes to cram into the last movie..

I don't think we'll be getting Wyald again sadly, unless it's very condensed.


----------



## Magic (Feb 9, 2012)

Wyald orgy!!?!

NOOOOOOOOOO WE  dont need that 

but we need to see Guts killing Wyald. That was his first Apostle victory.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 9, 2012)

Shozan said:


> The fuck with that sex party over the Count's castle! Poor, poor Theresia :S



What volume was this in?


----------



## Badalight (Feb 9, 2012)

They better fuckin put wyald.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Feb 10, 2012)

RemChu said:


> Wyald orgy!!?!
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOO WE  dont need that
> 
> but we need to see Guts killing Wyald. That was his first Apostle victory.



Dude, they showed Casca's unkempt bush in the first movie you can bet your ass they're going show some Wyald lovin'


----------



## Baks (Feb 10, 2012)

Ain't there meant to be a new chapter out today according to this page?

Link removed


----------



## Eldrummer (Feb 10, 2012)

Yeah, and there are some spoilers just some posts above yours.


----------



## Forces (Feb 10, 2012)

Who wants some full version Aria? |[ Chapter 18 ]|


----------



## Magic (Feb 10, 2012)

Hirasawa Susumu's music and Miura's Berserk go hand in hand.

beautiful!


----------



## Miyamoto (Feb 10, 2012)

Any chance we'll see Berserk: Golden Age over here in the west ?

And will we ever see it subbed online?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Feb 10, 2012)

^That's....gonna take a while


----------



## -Demian- (Feb 10, 2012)

Can't wait 'till the next chapter is scanned, cleaned and translated...!


----------



## Forces (Feb 10, 2012)

Berserk is gonna be released in Germany ( I think in Cinemas ) in July. The info I got could be fake though.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 10, 2012)

Judge Fudge said:


> Dude, they showed Casca's unkempt bush in the first movie you can bet your ass they're going show some Wyald lovin'



Those parts weren't shown for long in the manga anyway.


----------



## Bender (Feb 10, 2012)

RemChu said:


> Wyald orgy!!?!
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOO WE  dont need that
> 
> but we need to see Guts killing Wyald. That was his first Apostle victory.



Heretic! I say yay for Wyald's *WILD* orgy.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 10, 2012)

SuperVegetto said:


> Who wants some full version Aria? Ch.21



Nice! Thanks, man.


----------



## yo586 (Feb 11, 2012)

Judge Fudge said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that was always the case, like he was Griffth's vessel into the plane




*Spoiler*: __ 



I think Griffith took the child's body, leaving the spirit of the child to wander without a physical manifestation, unless the boundary between the worlds are blurred.  Pretty obvious the child is going to play a part in the end take down of Femto.


----------



## Forces (Feb 11, 2012)

Can someone tell me what chapter is this


----------



## Takamura Bear (Feb 11, 2012)

SuperVegetto said:


> Can someone tell me what chapter is this



Volume 14, Lost Children Chapter: Fly By (Dark Horse version).

Ch. 17


----------



## Forces (Feb 11, 2012)

Takamura Bear said:


> Volume 14, Lost Children Chapter: Fly By (Dark Horse version).
> 
> Ch. 17



lol thanks. I'll probably buy that volume


----------



## -Demian- (Feb 11, 2012)

Aw come on... I've been online for two days... Where is my chapter  : CCC


----------



## Magic (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm probably going to not check for updates for a year then read all the new chapters in bulk. 
I started reading berserk like 1-2 months ago? Must have been crazy for fans who have been following this manga for 20 years lol....im like 20 years old myself....

lol
how long do you guys think it will take for Berserk to conclude?


----------



## -Demian- (Feb 11, 2012)

I believe miura dies before the end


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 11, 2012)

Takamura Bear said:


> Volume 14, Lost Children Chapter: Fly By (Dark Horse version).
> 
> *Chapter 20*



The stare he throws at Jill and Rosine through a raging fire was better.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 11, 2012)

Personally i don't see Berserk ending for another 10 years.


----------



## -Demian- (Feb 11, 2012)

I wonder how much chapters will be created before the series end. Will it end? What if Miura gets hit by an apostle's car and dies?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 11, 2012)

-Demian- said:


> I wonder how much chapters will be created before the series end. Will it end? What if Miura gets hit by an apostle's car and dies?



The way I see it, this series should be already 3/4 over.

Anything less sounds like pushing luck unless Miura acquired the Speedforce.


----------



## Magic (Feb 11, 2012)

-Demian- said:


> I wonder how much chapters will be created before the series end. Will it end? What if Miura gets hit by an apostle's car and dies?


----------



## -Demian- (Feb 11, 2012)

Status: Re-reading Berserk from the start out of frustration

edit: Link removed

Puck says an interesting line here... I wonder...


----------



## Magic (Feb 11, 2012)

That guy was mutilated and lost his whole family, he doesn't give a puck about just living lol.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Feb 11, 2012)

How fucked up of a twist would be if Puck was actually the king of elves all along? 

Chestnut Puck is his apostle form though.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 11, 2012)

Takamura Bear said:


> How fucked up of a twist would be if Puck was actually the king of elves all along?
> 
> Chestnut Puck is his apostle form though.



Don't see it happening in all honesty 

I do hope the king's a majestic humanoid shaped creature otherwise i'm gonna be dissapointed. Knowing my luck he's gonna be shaped like the Zora king


----------



## Ice Cream (Feb 12, 2012)

RemChu said:


> I'm probably going to not check for updates for a year then read all the new chapters in bulk.
> I started reading berserk like 1-2 months ago? Must have been crazy for fans who have been following this manga for 20 years lol....im like 20 years old myself....
> 
> lol
> how long do you guys think it will take for Berserk to conclude?



He estimated that the story was 60-70% done in 2009.

Guessing another 6-9 years and the more he progresses the higher his standard for art becomes.

Expecting a lot more breaks once berserk gets to the final story arc.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Feb 12, 2012)

New interesting screenshots from the second movie Doldrey Kōryaku!


----------



## Ice Cream (Feb 13, 2012)

Judge Fudge said:


> New interesting screenshots from the second movie Doldrey Kōryaku!



That last screenshot looks familiar. 

I wonder how long/graphic the scene will be with charolette.


----------



## SaishuSoda (Feb 13, 2012)

Going to take some time to get used to their use of cgi in the movie. 

With that said, the animation/trailers that have been leaked are sexy as hell. Probably going to be my favorite movie of the year.


----------



## auem (Feb 13, 2012)

berserk has a chance to end...but i am sure bastard won't manage to end..


----------



## -Demian- (Feb 13, 2012)

WHERE THE HELL IS MY CHAPTER!?!?!

Bastard is something good?


----------



## Takamura Bear (Feb 13, 2012)

-Demian- said:


> WHERE THE HELL IS MY CHAPTER!?!?!
> 
> Bastard is something good?



Bastard is a pretty good fantasy manga. Chances are if you love Berserk you'll enjoy Bastard. It trumps Berserk for amount of dat asses on display. 

But the chapter scheduling is inconsistent, even more so than Miura's. Berserk will end before Bastard. That's how bad it is. 

Berserk is still the king though.


----------



## Magic (Feb 13, 2012)

post pics of Bastard i want to see what it is like.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Feb 13, 2012)

Bastard is more dungeons and dragons if anything. The artwork becomes ridiculous later on...almost as good as Berserk in places.


*Spoiler*: _Spoiler_


----------



## Fayrra (Feb 13, 2012)

Mother of fuck that first thing looked big as shit. Is it relatively weak?

Anyway, this was on my list of manga to read, but I'll probably read it really, really soon. I've been wanting to read it for a while now.


----------



## Syed (Feb 13, 2012)

I vouch for Bastard! Anyone who hasn't read it should. One of the best fantasy manga, even more so than Berserk in some cases. Take your time reading it, the author isn't ending it any time soon.


----------



## Magic (Feb 13, 2012)

looks beautiful :ho


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

Bastard!! has a lot of heavy metal references as well (kingdoms and even magic attacks are anmed after heavy metla bands). But it has too much comedy elements for my taste. The art is amazing in many aspects. I could only read the first volumes. Master Ninja Gaara made me laugh so much. The plot gets kinda crazy later on. 

There was an official release here in brazil, but I don't know if it wnt well, the books were amazingly cool cool though.


----------



## James (Feb 13, 2012)

For people talking about when Berserk will end:

Miura said it was 60-70% done about 2-3 years ago.

That was roughly around chapter 300 or so timewise I think. So let's say 300 is 2/3rds of way done, then ending will be around chapter 450 or so, or between that and 500.

At a rate of roughly 10 chapters a year, that would put us at somewhere between 12-17 years of the manga left. That's only assuming though that Miura doesn't slow down, or if he doesn't go on a bit longer than he expected. 

Since he recently said he can see him still writing Berserk in his 60's (he's mid 40's now), I expect the series to finish in over 15 years. I'd honestly guess it goes on longer than he thought and ends in 2030 or so.


----------



## Badalight (Feb 14, 2012)

Bastard has good art, but he uses the computer a lot, it's not all hand drawn like berserk is.


----------



## Ice Cream (Feb 14, 2012)

James said:


> Since he recently said he can see him still writing Berserk in his 60's (he's mid 40's now), I expect the series to finish in over 15 years. I'd honestly guess it goes on longer than he thought and ends in 2030 or so.



Its likely that he changed his stance about this given the death of the Guin Saga author.

He's planning to focus on the god hand next year so I can't 
see the story continuing for 10+ more years after that.


----------



## -Demian- (Feb 14, 2012)

I've always wondered... what does the God Hand get out of creating apostles. They care not for the death, but only creation. What is their true purpose...?


----------



## auem (Feb 14, 2012)

backstories of the other  4 god hands are the things most interesting to me...also what kind of god is the god of Berserk...going by lost chapter,who surely gives free hand to his chosen one and don't care about evil or good...


----------



## Takamura Bear (Feb 14, 2012)

-Demian- said:


> I've always wondered... what does the God Hand get out of creating apostles. They care not for the death, but only creation. What is their true purpose...?



Their purpose is to serve the Idea of Evil. From Berserk wiki:



> The God Hand are a powerful group of five angels (or demons), each corresponding to a finger or thumb, directly below the Idea of Evil in power and authority. All of them were originally humans who were chosen by the Idea of Evil to serve its purpose of *giving reason for humanity's suffering.*



I always wondered if there are beings in the world similar to the God Hand in power, but serve good instead of evil. 

There must be entities like angels deep within the abyss. You can even see the wing of an angel in one of the panels when Flora was talking about the many layers of the astral world.

Berserk is truly mind boggling stuff.


----------



## Tayimus (Feb 14, 2012)

Takamura Bear said:


> I always wondered if there are beings in the world similar to the God Hand in power, but serve good instead of evil.



The four Elemental Kings... Not sure how powerful they are compared to the God Hand, but they're at least the strongest representations of Good that have been revealed. Schierke also mentioned that the four Guardian Angels spoken of in scripture are actually the Kings


----------



## Magic (Feb 14, 2012)

If there is a god made of evil.

surely there must be a god/s made of all the good feelings?

just a theory, after all if hell was made of all the evil feelings and soul in a melting pot, heaven must be the opposite. Oh the dumbest shit is that uh even if he killed the god hand, wouldn't more be recreated due to negative feelings and shit?


----------



## -Demian- (Feb 14, 2012)

Please, provide me the page of where the angel wing can be seen.
So as Griffith and Guts have been portrayed to be the different sides of the same coin, will he stay human or will he become something like the good apostle  ? 

I'd feel betrayed if he went that way.


----------



## Magic (Feb 14, 2012)

Bagserk
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Takamura Bear (Feb 14, 2012)

-Demian- said:


> Please, provide me the page of where the angel wing can be seen.



It can be seen just left of Zodd's wing in the bottom panel if you can make it out. I swear the creature in the top middle panel looks like a centaur. 

*Spoiler*: _Spoiler_ 








This was one of the most intriguing panels because it gives us a brief glimpse of the potential monsters/apostles we've yet to see. I recall Mozgus and his guards had angel wings during their skirmish with Guts. Still, the thought of actual angels somewhere out there...

@RemChu: Dat bag.


----------



## James (Feb 14, 2012)

Ice Cream said:


> Its likely that he changed his stance about this given the death of the Guin Saga author.
> 
> He's planning to focus on the god hand next year so I can't
> see the story continuing for 10+ more years after that.



Sorry but he said this literally weeks ago.

The Guin Saga guy died years ago.

"Focusing on God Hand" could just literally mean that because of Fantasia and what not, we see more of how they're interacting with the world. Means absolutely nothing regarding Guts fighting them.

Realise too that an "arc" of Berserk will take roughly 10 years. They've been on the island for like 2-3 years or so already as it is.


----------



## Magic (Feb 14, 2012)

I thought the top middle was a dead soldier not aware he was dead and not a centuar

edit
:


-Demian- said:


> Please, provide me the page of where the angel wing can be seen.
> *So as Griffith and Guts have been portrayed to be the different sides of  the same coin, *will he stay human or will he become something like the  good apostle  ?
> 
> I'd feel betrayed if he went that way.



Eh not so sure about that....Guts was supposedly fated to be a sacrifice. His whole existence has been filled with misery and I wouldn't exactly call him lucky though he does have a knack for escaping death countless times lol. I can't see him being blessed by angels or some shit, he is already branded and he carries around all this hate and rage baggage.


----------



## Badalight (Feb 14, 2012)

I hope guts stays human.


----------



## Markness (Feb 15, 2012)

James said:


> The Guin Saga guy died years ago.
> 
> "Focusing on God Hand" could just literally mean that because of Fantasia and what not, we see more of how they're interacting with the world. Means absolutely nothing regarding Guts fighting them.
> 
> Realise too that an "arc" of Berserk will take roughly 10 years. They've been on the island for like 2-3 years or so already as it is.



Guin Saga's author was female, actually. 

I'd like to see more of the God Hand about now for a change of pace. The island arc's worn out its welcome.


----------



## -Demian- (Feb 15, 2012)

It's six days overdue... It makes me quite sad...


----------



## Ice Cream (Feb 16, 2012)

James said:


> Sorry but he said this literally weeks ago.
> 
> The Guin Saga guy died years ago.
> 
> ...



Reading berserk in 2020s/2030s?...

Can't wait.


----------



## Magic (Feb 16, 2012)

Yoooo
Guin Saga is it like a book without pictures?  I found a manga its ah pretty aight.


----------



## -Demian- (Feb 16, 2012)

RemChu said:


> Yoooo
> Guin Saga is it like* a book without pictures*?  I found a manga its ah pretty aight.



Well... That's a book... [real] Books don't contain pictures


----------



## Takamura Bear (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm not sure if this has been brought up on here before, but I was just pondering something after finishing volume 34 which, might I add, was a fucking spectacular volume on all levels.

When Griffith and Zodd make their way onto Ganishka's Shiva form, Rakshas can be seen hidden under Zodd's wing. What was his purpose in doing this? Moments later the Skull Knight appears...coincidental?

Is Rakshas the Skull Knight in disguise or something?


----------



## Magic (Feb 16, 2012)

-Demian- said:


> Well... That's a book... [real] Books don't contain pictures



don't fuckin mock me bro 


XD

aw man

so its a novel in the true sense right?  aw thx


----------



## -Demian- (Feb 16, 2012)

I just happen to use my eye powers to notice the discrepancy in the world around me.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 16, 2012)

Takamura Bear said:


> Is Rakshas the Skull Knight in disguise or something?



Rakshas's Yandere for Griffith. Meaning he's the only serving Apostle who actually wants to kill Griffith. He was probably waiting for a chance. Didn't pan out.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 16, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Rakshas's Yandere for Griffith. Meaning he's the only serving Apostle who actually wants to kill Griffith. He was probably waiting for a chance. Didn't pan out.


----------



## Badalight (Feb 17, 2012)

I bought a Berserk artbook 



RemChu said:


> Yoooo
> Guin Saga is it like a book without pictures?  I found a manga its ah pretty aight.



Uhh... most books don't have pictures. Guin saga has a few pictures though. It has a manga but that's an adaption.


----------



## Magic (Feb 17, 2012)

omg i know most books dont have pictures. 

<.<


----------



## Takamura Bear (Feb 17, 2012)

Badalight said:


> I bought a Berserk artbook



Where did you get it from? I need to see this. 

And are we ever going to see this hideous creature again somewhere down the road? Miura's monster designs are incredible. 


*Spoiler*: _Spoiler_


----------



## Magic (Feb 17, 2012)

^ Hopefully that thing regrows heads as soon as Guts slices them .....fuckin hercules level


----------



## Badalight (Feb 18, 2012)

Takamura Bear said:


> Where did you get it from? I need to see this.
> 
> And are we ever going to see this hideous creature again somewhere down the road? Miura's monster designs are incredible.
> 
> ...



Went to an anime convention last weekend. Super surprised I found one. It's the original japanese and everything. Not sure how rare it is, but it's really cool.


----------



## Magic (Feb 18, 2012)

scan and post pics if u can 
or take the pics with a camera...


----------



## Kronin (Feb 19, 2012)

I have a Berserk artbook me too, the first published about the first thirteen volumes of the manga. 



Anyway mine is not rare, on the web is easy to find the scans of it (since years there are scans of a German version).


----------



## -Demian- (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm going nuts... it said February 10... Where is it


----------



## Judge Fudge (Feb 20, 2012)

New chapter is out!
Chapter 167 is out


----------



## Drakor (Feb 20, 2012)

Imagine, if that child of Caska didn't get tainted into being a hybrid during her rape, the manga would of ended.

This makes me wonder if that kid's power only affects the mind, since the Mermaids couldn't even sense him. Telepathy can be weak or strong in varying degrees, but I guess he'd be an Incubus?


----------



## Forces (Feb 20, 2012)

Drakor said:


> Imagine, if that child of Caska didn't get tainted into being a hybrid during her rape, the manga would of ended.
> 
> This makes me wonder if that kid's power only affects the mind, since the Mermaids couldn't even sense him. Telepathy can be weak or strong in varying degrees, but I guess he'd be an Incubus?



What child? The one she had with Guts? Why would that be a hybrid? All Griffith did was turn her child into an apostle or w/e


----------



## -Demian- (Feb 20, 2012)

I do wonder if the arm will need to be replaced... seawater is salty and it ruins normal metals....


----------



## Drakor (Feb 20, 2012)

SuperVegetto said:


> What child? The one she had with Guts? Why would that be a hybrid? All Griffith did was turn her child into an apostle or w/e


When it was younger, it was stated by the Skull Knight that it was tainted. We also saw it vanish during day time much like all other spirits from the astral plane. Now that it's actual body has grown, it appears to be able to stay in their world during day time.


----------



## Muk (Feb 20, 2012)

finally a translation 

the child been saving his papa more than once now


----------



## Forces (Feb 20, 2012)

How funny would it be if it turned out it wasn't Guts and Caska's child all along


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2012)

SuperVegetto said:


> How funny would it be if it turned out it wasn't Guts and Caska's child all along



Might be a bit amusing but it's really unlikely.


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2012)

you are watching Aquarion? How is it?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Feb 20, 2012)

RemChu said:


> you are watching Aquarion? How is it?


Pretty awesome


----------



## Bitch (Feb 21, 2012)

Roderick's bod.


----------



## David (Feb 21, 2012)

The art may be top notch, but I frankly I can't even pretend I give a damn about this arc anymore.

Mermaids saving Guts? Predictable. Dialogue? Meh.  Plot? Meh.  Character development? Isidro getting better, mermaid, Farnese witch skill and Guts getting more fucked up like always.

My face the last couple chapters has been stone cold.


----------



## Magic (Feb 21, 2012)

David said:


> The art may be top notch, but I frankly I can't even pretend I give a damn about this arc anymore.
> 
> Mermaids saving Guts? Predictable. Dialogue? Meh.  Plot? Meh.  Character development? Isidro getting better, mermaid, Farnese witch skill and Guts getting more fucked up like always.
> *
> My face the last couple chapters has been stone cold.*


----------



## Forces (Feb 21, 2012)

I wonder if I can buy a Berserk volume from cdjapan  I live in a country where not even ebay ships to


----------



## Magic (Feb 21, 2012)

Oi where is that?


----------



## Forces (Feb 21, 2012)

Southeastern Europe


----------



## Judge Fudge (Feb 21, 2012)

It shouldn't be a problem since they do international shipping. Tried amazon?


----------



## Forces (Feb 21, 2012)

Judge Fudge said:


> It shouldn't be a problem since they do international shipping. Tried amazon?



Yeah I looked at it before. My country isn't on their list 
There are some sellers that recently started shipping here, but not sure about the manga ones.


----------



## Xion (Feb 21, 2012)

My three most hated words:

"Til next time!"


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Feb 21, 2012)

David said:


> The art may be top notch, but I frankly I can't even pretend I give a damn about this arc anymore.
> 
> Mermaids saving Guts? Predictable. Dialogue? Meh.  Plot? Meh.  Character development? Isidro getting better, mermaid, Farnese witch skill and Guts getting more fucked up like always.
> 
> My face the last couple chapters has been stone cold.



LOL, I really did liked that he was saved by mermaids, poor guy certainly deserves it after all this. 

But now it really seems that the plot will move on. My guess is that maybe the mermaids will help/guide the ship to the land of Elfs. 

If it's Miura he could do it in a single chapter... he wouldn't need any writing, like that chapter with all the monsters coming out. 

Guts looks as fucked as ever, they really need to get to Elfheim, if Puck and Ivarela are lowly elves (as I think they are) imagine all the healing that a high elf could handle. 

That will be RPGish, like when they arrived at Flora's place. They will be given magic itens and stuff like that. The mages will get to know more spells/make contracts. 

But seriously... I will be kinda pissed if the next chapter is only about Guts condition and blablabla.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 21, 2012)

Finally, this subpar arc is over. And with it, we'll finally reach Elfhelm. It's been too long.

That said, the page where the mermaids are saving Guts is damn amazing.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 22, 2012)

The spirit that saved Guts really looks Griffith in this chapter :amazed

ineffective?

I mean look at the hair. Could it simply be because Guts child is fused with Griffith or has Griffith been the one saving Guts this whole time?


----------



## Magic (Feb 22, 2012)

since they shared the same "Egg" for griffith's rebirth its clear some of the child rubbed off on Griffith (when he shielded caska ) and apparently some of griffith's power has been imbued into the child.

who knows if the child ages really fast he could help Guts in the final battle or maybe harming him could harm griffith.....
could be taken in so many directions.'

I don't think they are the same person though.,,, the kid hasn't displayed some femto kid form lol


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 22, 2012)

RemChu said:


> since they shared the same "Egg" for griffith's rebirth its clear some of the child rubbed off on Griffith (when he shielded caska ) and apparently some of griffith's power has been imbued into the child.
> 
> who knows if the child ages really fast he could help Guts in the final battle or maybe harming him could harm griffith.....
> could be taken in so many directions.'
> ...



Gonna have to wait and see i guess.

So Berserk's on break again


----------



## Takamura Bear (Feb 22, 2012)

It seems the child can manifest an ethereal body at will. He didn't physically come to the aid of Guts, but rather it seems a "spirit" entity did the all the work. The extent of the child's powers is both mind boggling and frightening at the same time.

It is true that the child and Griffith both share the same body but their ideologies and personalities differ. I still say the child is the key to defeating Griffith in the end.

And since they share the same body...I wonder if the boy has ever had any sexual feelings for his mother.


----------



## Forces (Feb 23, 2012)

So I like found this video today op

HAHHAHAHAHHAA


----------



## Muk (Feb 23, 2012)

Takamura Bear said:


> It seems the child can manifest an ethereal body at will. He didn't physically come to the aid of Guts, but rather it seems a "spirit" entity did the all the work. The extent of the child's powers is both mind boggling and frightening at the same time.
> 
> It is true that the child and Griffith both share the same body but their ideologies and personalities differ. I still say the child is the key to defeating Griffith in the end.
> 
> And since they share the same body...I wonder if the boy has ever had any sexual feelings for his mother.



i don't think the child and griffith share the same body

griffith took the childs body and it only had an ethereal body for a long time

it could only manifest its material body at night as we saw during the beach chapters

griffith had its material body and needed to find out if the flesh had any attachment left to its parent during his visit at the sword grave


----------



## -Demian- (Feb 23, 2012)

If it's about sharing a few lulz, here's my favorite. I think some or most have seen this , but damn it's funny.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2YzHTt2Pns4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Forces (Feb 23, 2012)

-Demian- said:


> If it's about sharing a few lulz, here's my favorite. I think some or most have seen this , but damn it's funny.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2YzHTt2Pns4[/YOUTUBE]



       .


----------



## Tre_azam (Mar 3, 2012)

ok ive just read up to latest chap of this awesome manga and..........how the hell has he only done 327 chaps in 22 years? also 7 chapters since april last year?  wtf is goin on?

Epic manga btw!


----------



## Tangible (Mar 3, 2012)

Tre_azam said:


> ok ive just read up to latest chap of this awesome manga and..........how the hell has he only done 327 chaps in 22 years? also 7 chapters since april last year?  wtf is goin on?
> 
> Epic manga btw!


He taught Togashi the art of the hiatus.


----------



## SaishuSoda (Mar 3, 2012)

Tangible said:


> He taught Togashi the art of the hiatus.



^This.  

Nowadays we get an average of 10 chapters a year.


----------



## Tre_azam (Mar 3, 2012)

SaishuSoda said:


> Nowadays we get an average of 10 chapters a year.



Thats crazy. wish i didnt start reading it now


----------



## Magic (Mar 3, 2012)

Aw don't say that. Its a great story. =[


----------



## Shrike (Mar 4, 2012)

Tre_azam said:


> Thats crazy. wish i didnt start reading it now



Now is as good as ever. Who knows if there will be an ending to this manga. You went through the golden age which is considered the best arc, and that alone is enough. The fact that you got so much more afterwards is even better.


----------



## Tre_azam (Mar 4, 2012)

tbh this was my first seinen manga ive read and well it makes most shonen ones look like shit. 

Are there any other ones as good as or close to berserk? i dont usually like main characters in mangas (apart from toriko) but gutts is too fuckin awesome.

@kronin i do follow other mangas but if he releases a chap every few months then im going to forget or lose interest in the plot. I probably will leave it few years and come back to it, hopefully the elf island wouldve been finished by then lol


----------



## Magic (Mar 4, 2012)

Tre_azam said:


> *tbh this was my first seinen manga ive read and well it makes most shonen ones look like shit. *
> 
> Are there any other ones as good as or close to berserk? i dont usually like main characters in mangas (apart from toriko) but gutts is too fuckin awesome.
> 
> @kronin i do follow other mangas but if he releases a chap every few months then im going to forget or lose interest in the plot. I probably will leave it few years and come back to it, hopefully the elf island wouldve been finished by then lol



mhm, try vagabond.

samurai stuff its awesome, gorgeous artwork too.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 4, 2012)

RemChu said:


> mhm, try vagabond.
> 
> samurai stuff its awesome, gorgeous artwork too.



Add Blade of the Immortal to that.

It's like Vagabond but with Fantasy elements. More interesting at the end of the day.


----------



## Magic (Mar 4, 2012)

Vinland Saga is seinen right? (Its a viking manga I think )


----------



## Drakor (Mar 4, 2012)

Shin Angyo Onshi or Monster do well also. Can't forget to spread your wings across different genres!


----------



## Kronin (Mar 4, 2012)

Tre_azam said:


> tbh this was my first seinen manga ive read and well it makes most shonen ones look like shit.



Given that it's impossible to generalize an entire genre (the Shonen are not all the same, so the Seinen), I don't see it in the same way. 
Shonen and Seinen are addressed to different audiences, have themes different or the same but treated  in differents ways. Even their purposes to read them could be different for the readers. Of course you can say what is your personal favourite manga in absolute, but I believe that it's meaningless compare a Seinen with a Shonen and so say that in general one is better of the other, just because they are two different kinds of stories.



> Are there any other ones as good as or close to berserk? i dont usually like main characters in mangas (apart from toriko) but gutts is too fuckin awesome.



*Shin Angyo Onshi *(a fantasy manhwa) is often considered the Korean answer to Berserk. The story, the main characters and the antagonist have many similarities to the work of Miura (included "epic moments"). If you like Berserk is very likely that you like this too. 
The manhwa is completed and long just 17 volumes (+ an extra volume about the past of the main chracters), so it's one more reason to read it.

Another manga similar to Berserk are *Vinland Saga* and *Claymore*, but I don't follow them so i can't talk about them. Anyway they are considered great works and sooner or later I promised myself to start to read them. 



> @kronin i do follow other mangas but if he releases a chap every few months then im going to forget or lose interest in the plot. I probably will leave it few years and come back to it, hopefully the elf island wouldve been finished by then lol



Well if you are able to do this ok (for me it would be impossible XD). Anyway I think that chapter Elf Island is already finished. I bet that in the next two episodes the Sea Horse will land finally on the Elf Island. But immediately after another story arc will start, and the story will move on Griffith and the God Hand leaving in suspended the destiny of Guts and Casca


----------



## Magic (Mar 4, 2012)

Claymore is great, but should be well known enough that it doesnt need a mention? love claymore


----------



## Kind of a big deal (Mar 4, 2012)

Vinland Saga has the makings of one day being as epic as Berserk. The introduction (already of epic length) is just over and it was awesome. Askeladd and Bjorn's moment made me cry manly tears, I won't lie.

Claymore could be considered a 'Berserk lite', but with many girls that look the same except for the hairstyles. Only if you're into that sort of thing. I thought it was much weaker than the likes of Vagabond, Vinland Saga, Shin Angyo Onshi etc.

Shamo is amazing. More similar to Vagabond than Berserk, but the main character is basically a jerk in a way that Guts and Musashi can never be, which is a refreshing change of pace.

Shin Angyo Onshi starts off episodic before it becomes a strong coherent story, so give it a chance before you give up after the first few short arcs. The ending is how I hope Berserk will end. Pretty much the blueprint for best ending ever.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Mar 4, 2012)

The SAO ending is hard-fucking-core, definitely worth a read. Monster is a very good one too.

Speaking of slow releases and Berserk do we have any idea as to when the next chapter is?


----------



## Magic (Mar 4, 2012)

I should know this answer....



no clue


----------



## wowfel (Mar 5, 2012)

Vinland saga is a really good manga similar to berserk but it is not fantasy. The fights are really nice and the story is good too. I also feel like reading the claymore manga although I watched the anime and don't know where to start.


----------



## Tre_azam (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions, ive heard of claymore and was planning on starting that next time i have time off. Will also check out vinland saga, sounds promising.



Kronin said:


> Given that it's impossible to generalize an entire genre (the Shonen are not all the same, so the Seinen), I don't see it in the same way.
> Shonen and Seinen are addressed to different audiences, have themes different or the same but treated  in differents ways. Even their purposes to read them could be different for the readers. Of course you can say what is your personal favourite manga in absolute, but I believe that it's meaningless compare a Seinen with a Shonen and so say that in general one is better of the other, just because they are two different kinds of stories.



I should have been clear when i said they make shonen mangas look like shit... i was trying to imply things like deaths which hardly/never occur are much more common and have bigger impact impact in a seinen manga. Apart from the deaths of wb (and to certain extent, ace) in one piece, all others in shonen mangas were pretty pathetic where as i even felt sorry for the fodder dying in berserk.

Thats to be expected though given that their aimed at different ages.

If naruto was a seinen manga...sakura and most other useless characters would die a random brutal death and that would be make me very happy


----------



## Kronin (Mar 5, 2012)

Tre_azam said:


> I should have been clear when i said they make shonen mangas look like shit... i was trying to imply things like deaths which hardly/never occur are much more common and have bigger impact impact in a seinen manga. Apart from the deaths of wb (and to certain extent, ace) in one piece, all others in shonen mangas were pretty pathetic where as i even felt sorry for the fodder dying in berserk.
> 
> Thats to be expected though given that their aimed at different ages.



Well I think differently about but no problem, luckily everyone have their own tastes and differents feelings 

Anyway in my opinion it's not the number of death that makes Berserk or another manga for an adult audience a "Seinen" (actually Naruto without counting the flashbacks, has a number of dead named characters bigger than Berserk) but other factors as the drama behind the story, the atmosphere of danger and melancholy, the more serious and realistic tone which are addressed certain topics (such the religion or the policy in Berserk). But I don't cosider this a lack of the Shonens (that I repeat aren't all the same like the Seinens), simply beacuse they have different purposes.

But wasn't my intention to go off topic, sorry for the brackets that I opened 

PS: Tre_azam I don't know if you know the "Berserk saga project", anyway if you want break from the manga I suggest you at least see these new anime movies of Berserk as they'll become "available" for us poor Westerners


----------



## Magic (Mar 5, 2012)

Tre_azam said:


> Thanks for the suggestions, ive heard of claymore and was planning on starting that next time i have time off. Will also check out vinland saga, sounds promising.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah what I liked about berserk was its like a play. support characters who have served their use are free to die. Main cast Griffith, Guts, Caska will most likely survive till the end of the story and die then if it serves the story.


----------



## Magic (Mar 6, 2012)

Lol I agree with this.


----------



## Drakor (Mar 6, 2012)

Tre_azam said:


> I should have been clear when i said they make shonen mangas look like shit... i was trying to imply things like deaths which hardly/never occur are much more common and have bigger impact impact in a seinen manga. Apart from the deaths of wb (and to certain extent, ace) in one piece, all others in shonen mangas were pretty pathetic where as i even felt sorry for the fodder dying in berserk.
> 
> Thats to be expected though given that their aimed at different ages.
> 
> If naruto was a seinen manga...sakura and most other useless characters would die a random brutal death and that would be make me very happy


I have to agree that in most seinen you can feel bad for tormented unnamed characters. However, there's plenty Shounen manga which have made characters who were important of some kind or useless on the "good guys" side perish. Off the top of my head I'd say Bloody Monday(Part 1), Akumetsu, Devilman, Veritas,  Deadman Wonderland, and especially Shingeki no Kyojin have all done this.

Its usually about the type of Shonen they're serialized in, and as many said you won't see much tragedy in Weekly jump mangas due to their target audience.


----------



## Tre_azam (Mar 6, 2012)

yeah ive heard of the new movies coming out (somthing about covering the whole manga to date staring with golden age?)

the first ones already out isnt it? how long till it gets subbed? (im guessin if its a dvd release then soon otherwise a cinema release will take several months)


----------



## Magic (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## Tre_azam (Mar 6, 2012)

^^bwhaha for a sec there i thought it was zodd, gutts n griffith


----------



## Shozan (Mar 8, 2012)

started reading vol. 14


shit just got real!


----------



## Judge Fudge (Mar 8, 2012)

Link removed

Berserk Movie I is coming to BD and DVD on 5/23


----------



## Guts (Mar 9, 2012)

So far away


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 9, 2012)

Guts said:


> So far away



Far away?

That's pretty damn fast actually, don't Blurays and DVD usually take like a year coming out?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Mar 9, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Far away?
> 
> That's pretty damn fast actually, don't Blurays and DVD usually take like a year coming out?



Usually 6 to 8 months depending on the popularity of the property. This is a relatively fast release though and only a month before the second movie is released in theaters on June 23rd so I'm guessing this means all of the trilogy will be released on BD/DVD throughout the course of the year


----------



## Magic (Mar 9, 2012)

GUNBUSTER


----------



## Eisenheim (Mar 9, 2012)

I can wait since the manga taught me how to do so.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Mar 9, 2012)

Shozan said:


> started reading vol. 14
> 
> shit just got real!



Don't worry if you don't enjoy the Lost Children chapters that follow as it was sort of like a fill in before the manga got juicy again. It starts to get better around midway through volume 16 with the start of the new arc, which is my favorite arc next to Golden Age.

I hope you like horses too. Ku ku ku ku.


----------



## Shrike (Mar 9, 2012)

I liked Lost Children. Not the best arc of the manga but certainly a good read. I liked the Pirkaf story and lots of more stuff that came with it.


----------



## Bender (Mar 9, 2012)

Sweet, 2 months till Berserk DVD release.


----------



## wowfel (Mar 10, 2012)

Wow I hope it comes online fast!!!!!!!!


----------



## reaperunique (Mar 10, 2012)

And now news about a fucking chapter please


----------



## Judge Fudge (Mar 10, 2012)

Til next time 

Edit: But seriously I think we should expect a next set a chapters by the time the second film comes out just to keep up promotion. Would be weird if it's on hiatus again come June


----------



## Takamura Bear (Mar 10, 2012)

I just hope we get to see King Hanafubuku this year at least. The hype around him is as big as the hype for the Sea God.

Miura probably still working on character designs for Wizards.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Mar 13, 2012)

Personally i can't wait till Guts gets to fight a real dragon, now that will be badass


----------



## Magic (Mar 13, 2012)

Yes to have the dragon slayer kill a dragon once again!

Gonna be siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiick

maybe he can get his berserk armor upgraded with dragon plates


----------



## Takamura Bear (Mar 13, 2012)

That Dragon was so fucking boss! I hope he shows up again one day. Final villain material. 


*Spoiler*: _Spoiler_


----------



## Judge Fudge (Mar 19, 2012)

​Trailer for the second Berserk movie is up


----------



## Takamura Bear (Mar 19, 2012)

Awesome news! The crying behelit + Skull Knight on the poster suggests the second movie will contain the eclipse.

I also saw brief moments of Griffith fucking Princess Charlotte as well.


----------



## -Demian- (Mar 19, 2012)

Yay for sex!


----------



## Shozan (Mar 20, 2012)

everytime i listen to How the gods kills by Danzig and Becoming by Pantera i imagine Griffith on the first one and Guts on the second one!


----------



## Wado (Mar 21, 2012)

That animation...

Haven't read berserk for a while, time to catch up!


----------



## -Demian- (Mar 21, 2012)

Well I like this AMV of the duo the most.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1VWlkJkklaU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## David (Mar 21, 2012)

I remember posting that video earlier in the thread asking asking what software and effects were used to produce the collage effects at 1:21-1:26 and at 2:46-2:50.

Great amv.

Edit: I still don't know what software was used.  If anyone can answer me, I'll definitely rep.


----------



## James (Mar 21, 2012)

Jeeesus, the second movie goes that far? Man, that's one hell of a jump if it makes it all the way to:


*Spoiler*: __ 



The king having Griffith tortured. Cool to see that they actually keep the King himself whipping Griffith in though, which if I recall, was cut from the old show.


----------



## Shozan (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm reading vol. 16 and by now, calling Guts a beast will not cut it! 

The rage is pure fuel for that man!


----------



## Shozan (Mar 25, 2012)

the lost children arc wasn't great but it was a good transition. Guts is going madder and crazier and they introduce some whack new characters with the Priest and the Kushan guy with the 4 bengrimm-a-like


----------



## David (Mar 26, 2012)

I liked the Lost Children a lot, though not so much because of the plot, as for seeing Guts go batshit insane.

Then again, my taste is probably weird when it comes to Berserk, as I didn't find the Golden Age arc as "godly" as most of the others seem to.


----------



## Badalight (Mar 26, 2012)

Millenium Falcon arc is under-rated.


----------



## Magic (Mar 26, 2012)

It was very epic it was like if Jesus came back and wtf pwned Iran, minus the releasing your demons and giant shiva.


----------



## noraktar (Mar 26, 2012)

I completely forgot about that dragon until I visited this topic. Yeah it's even better than Skyrim's dragons.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Mar 26, 2012)

I can't wait for that gorgeous HD eclipse.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Mar 29, 2012)

Question: Given the eclipse occurs every 215 years in the story, what would happen to the current members of the God Hand when the next one is due? 

Assuming they are still alive and well by then, would one of them be replaced? Or would this be the start of a new group of angelic angles to be born, ones that represent the other hand of God?

I honestly don't ever see Miura introducing and adding more members down the road because 4/5 of the current we know nearly nothing about. But there's a chance he could show us the previous if they did exist. 

Mozgus did mention that angels were summoned by a man imprisoned by Gaiseric in the tower, which might be Void considering their rivalry and his majesty attacked him as soon as he interrupted the Eclipse ceremony. But then it means Void couldn't have been the first ever member, so...

Just an interesting thought I had.


----------



## Badalight (Mar 30, 2012)

5 god hands total, 1 for each finger.


----------



## Tazmo (Mar 30, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

